# Der Rocky Mountain Switch Thread



## numinisflo (21. August 2005)

Für alle Switch Fans!
Dieser Thread richtet sich an alle Switch-Fahrer und Fans.


----------



## Jendo (26. August 2005)

Sers Flo und Switch Bikers.
Komm grad von Konzertreise und kann nun endlich mein Baby posten.
Gruß jendo

Mein RM Switch`04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamKlokke (26. August 2005)

Hier mal meins. Ist aber nur ein vorläufiger Stand, da es in ein paar Tagen geupdated wird, dann ist es perfekt.  Also für mich.


----------



## bang kenobi (26. August 2005)

Hi...
habe diese Woche endlich mein Switch Ltd auf Garantie getauscht bekommen...
Bilder vom (wieder) aufgebauten Rad kommen sobald es soweit ist...






gruß max


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2005)

Dann mach ich auch mal


----------



## numinisflo (27. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen und erst mal danke für den Support, freut mich sehr.  
Mich würden sehr eure Erfahrungen mit dem Swich sowohl qualitativ als auch von der Fahrperformance interessieren, da ich erst seit vier Wochen Besitzer bin.  


Hi Jendo, hoffe deine Reise war erfolgreich.
Dein Switch mit der Pike sieht klasse aus. Wie viel Federweg hast du hinten? 
Was sind das für Felgen?


@Teamklokke: Was für ein Jahrgang ist dein Switch und was hast du noch für Updates am Start? Sehr geiles Switch!!!!



Viele Grüße.
Ride on!


----------



## numinisflo (27. August 2005)

@ bang kenobi: Was war an deinem Switch defekt? 
Hab gesehen das du aus der Nähe von Heidelberg kommst, ich wohne in der Nähe von Heilbronn, in Möckmühl im schönen Jagsttal - und du hast noch ein Votec tox als weiteres Bike angegeben, ich hab noch ein Votec V8.  


@ Steppenwolf: Kommst du direkt aus Stuttgart? Wo geht ihr meistens biken dort?


Grüße.
numinisflo.


----------



## Reflex_fan (27. August 2005)

yo da will ich meins auch nochmal posten 

abends nach'm spielen:





und eins mit seinem kumpel






und naja das hier nur weil, hm, keine ahnung


----------



## bang kenobi (27. August 2005)

Hi...
ich hatte 2 kleine Risse am Steuerrohr...
Wie hast du denn dein V8 aufgebaut, 
und wie entscheidest du dich vor einem ride, 
die bikes haben ja doch ein ähnliches Nutzungsprofil...
Gruß Max


----------



## iNSANE! (27. August 2005)

Das ist meins...dürfte ja hinlänglich bekannt sein...ein paar goldene Akzent Teile kommen noch...


----------



## numinisflo (27. August 2005)

Sehr schön das sich so viele RM Switcher angesprochen fühlen, endlich mal Bewegung im Rocky Mountain Forum!!!



@Reflex fan: Dein Switch Ltd ist absolut geil, die Lackierung gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Hast du da ne Kettenführung dran, wenn ja was ist das für eine - bin grad auch auf der Suche nach einer schaltbaren Kettenführung.


@insane!: Hast recht, ich kenn dein Switch natürlich. Sehr geil!
Was hast du für goldige Parts geplant? Ich stell später mal ein großes Bild von meinem rein, da kannst du meine goldene Akzente mal anschauen.



Viele Grüße. 
numinsflo.
keep the rockies rockin'!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (27. August 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jendo, hoffe deine Reise war erfolgreich.
> Dein Switch mit der Pike sieht klasse aus. Wie viel Federweg hast du hinten?
> Was sind das für Felgen?


Ya. Reise war sehr erfolgreich, danke der Nachfrage  
Ich fahr die Alex Rims DX32, das sind 40mm breite DH und FR felgen die man nicht so schnell kaputt bekommt.Das Gewicht ist nicht so überagend irgendwas um die 780 gramm pro felge, daher auch mein relativ hohes Gewicht von 16,8kg...
Die Felgen sind von Rocky daran gebastelzt worden und waren 2004 standart ausrüstung.
Aber ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir die neuen Spank Mg Felgen holen, wenn sie endlich zu haben sind (Eckdaten bei 40mm breite unter 500gramm!!! und auch stabil).Aber momentan ist nichts aufm Konto, weil morgen auch noch der Urlaub dran ist   

Achso, das Switch dürfte wie immer 152mm Ferderweg am Heck haben...
Grüße an Alle,Jendo


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. August 2005)

ma en switch in aktion... hab grad keine normalen foddos, muss ma welche machen...
und nomma:


----------



## numinisflo (27. August 2005)

Klasse Action-Fotos!
Bist du da selber zu sehen?


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. August 2005)

´s bin ich selber. in meiner galerie gibts noch ne ganze menge von so bildern aufm switch ( naja, in letzter zeit immer öfter auf nem rythm...  )... ma schaun, wann ichs wieder ma fahr, im moment hab ich kein bock auf den bock, weils einfach zuviel federt, und weil ich den rahmen noch ne zeit fahren will und der bestimmt nimmer lang hält und dann reisst...


----------



## iNSANE! (27. August 2005)

@stylobasti - Hut ab - gute Action - auch wenn man das Bike kaum sieht...  

@numinisflo - ich will ne goldene HOPE Sattelklemmung, ne Race Face Kurbel + Innenlager mit Goldener Lagerschale, ne goldene KMC Kette und dann evtl noch nen goldenen King Steuersatz und ein noch geheimes Special...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2005)

@numinisflo

Ja, wohne in Stuttgart VAihingen an der Uni oben.
Dort gibt es den ein oder anderen Trail auch wenn man ordentlich kurbeln muss um manchmal hin zu kommen. Leider wurden in letzter Zeit einige schöne Trails durch "Massenkundgebungen" übervölkert und nun herrscht "Krieg" zwischen Wanderern und Bikern. Naja, bei dem Aufkommen nicht anders zu erwarten.
Wenn Du Lust hast, meld Dich einfach mal. DAnn können wir ne Runde drehen. 
Gemütlich!! Mit ner 66Rc im Switch fährt es sich nicht mehr so leicht bergauf  
DAfür bergab  

@Stylobasti
Ist doch schon Dein 3 NAme, oder  
SAg mal, drehst Du den Lenker beim TAble Top in die Richtung in der Dein Bein vorne oder hinten ist. Drückt man eigetlich mit dem vorne stehenden Bein den Rahmen? 


Ach ja, schöne Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (27. August 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Stylobasti
> Ist doch schon Dein 3 NAme, oder
> SAg mal, drehst Du den Lenker beim TAble Top in die Richtung in der Dein Bein vorne oder hinten ist. Drückt man eigetlich mit dem vorne stehenden Bein den Rahmen?
> 
> ...




mhh... ich kann jetzt ned sagen in welche richtung ich den lenker dreh, des kommt drauf an, in welche richtung ich den tt mach, manchma dreh ich den lenker auch garned 
den tt macht man nur mit den armen durch hebeln, die beine kommen dann später nurnoch aus style annen rahmen, wobei des bei mir ned klappt, wenn ich inverted mach...  
morgen gibts en bild von meinem switch, muss nurnoch geputzt werden


----------



## iNSANE! (27. August 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @numinisflo
> Gemütlich!! Mit ner 66Rc im Switch fährt es sich nicht mehr so leicht bergauf
> DAfür bergab



So isses - eine geile Gabel! Und der DHX am HR ist auch eine Wucht - das Ding geht echt gut bergab!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2005)

@stylobasti

Na dann muss ich nochmal ein wenig schauen und mit Mut ansaufen


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. August 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> So isses - eine geile Gabel! Und der DHX am HR ist auch eine Wucht - das Ding geht echt gut bergab!



vor allem wenn man kleinen umbau auf 172mm federweg hat und ne 550er feder inside


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2005)

Wow, jetzt wird es interessant  

HAst Du hinten 172mm? Wie hastes gemacht? Dämpfer mit 200er länge und 57mm HUb? Bin da schon länger dran. Weis nur nicht obs geht und die Kiste noch gescheit anspricht. Bleibt das Hr am Rahmen hängen oder geht das auch?


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. August 2005)

hast du das jetzt ausgerechnet, oder woher weisste das?? genau so gemacht. funktioniert zumindest mit nem 16" rahmen perfekt, und ansprechen tuts genauso wie vorher, und das halbe grad steilere winkel merk ich dank 66rc eh nicht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2005)

Wie gesagt, ich hab das schon länger im Kopf.
Nur dieser Support bei Rocky ist ja zum in die Tonne klopfen.
Welchen Dämpfer haste denn verbaut? Es geht dort ja ziemlich Eng zu.
Und Du bist Dir sicher, das beim kompletten einfedern, das Rad nicht  am Rahmen schleift!?
Weil Rocky mir da nicht weiterhelfen will, also ob man das machen kann, hab ich mich eh entschieden einen DH´ler zu kaufen. Aber wenigstens, weis ich jetzt, dass es geht. Evtl. kann ich ja meinen Dämpfer losschlagen und nen anderen kaufen. MAl sehen.

Freu mich echt, das wir auf´s Thema gekommen sind. 
Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, such ich Dir mal die Antwort von Bikeaction dazu raus. Lachst Dich schief. Versprochen!!! Hab ich aber auf der Arbeit, die MAil.
Montag dann.


----------



## numinisflo (28. August 2005)

Ich frag mich schon was das Ziel  von Bikeaction sein könnte: Ich hör immer wieder, wie z. B. von dir Steppenwolf, dass die nicht wissen was Kundenservice bedeutet. Genauso unverständlich ist es, warum sich Bikeaction aus dem RM-Forum zurückzieht, die sollten froh sein ein solches Feedback und so eine Verbundenheit zur Firma zu bekommen. Na ja.


----------



## numinisflo (28. August 2005)

Genau, fast hätte ichs vergessen: Hab heute endlich mein Switch wiegen können - es wiegt 15,7 Kilo.


Es würde mich interessieren, wie schwer eure Bikes sind.


Gruß.
numinisflo.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2005)

DAs Ziel kann ich Dir nicht nennen. Doch wenn ich keine Aussage treffen kann, weil ich es technisch nicht exact und richtig nachvollziehen kann, sag ich dem Kunden einfach das ich bei Rocky in Canada nachfrage. Macht Herr L von Bikeaction nicht. Hab Ihm das auch schon mal vorgeschlagen. Letztendlich wollte ich mehr Federweg und werde diesen auch bekommen. HAlt nicht bei Rocky. Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, behalt ich mein Switch. Wenn nicht, werde ich mich traurigerweise von IHm trennen. 
Vorher teste ich aber noch wie sich 170mm im Switch anfühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. August 2005)

Misst, hätte ich gewusst dass das geht (habe drüber nachgedacht) dann hätte ich mir keinen DHX in 190mm geholt sondern in 200mm - wobei das mim DHX kaum noch gehen wird...denk ich - der passt ja in 190mm gerade noch so rein...

POSTE UNBEDINGT MAL EIN AKTUELLES BILD VON DEINEM MONSTERBIKE!


----------



## Ikonoklast (28. August 2005)

geht auf jeden fall mit dhx5, sonst könnt ich den ja schlecht drinne fahren... aber ich werd mein switch eh verkaufen und mir den neuen, der hoffentlich en bissi mehr federweg hat, holen. weil mein rahmen is scho en bissi ausgeleiert und ich brauch ma wieder was neues...
bild mach ich noch, aber heut hat ich jetzt echtma keine zeit (ferien)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2005)

Der neue hat 170mm am Heck.

Habt Ihr die Bilder gesehen? Wenn nicht, siehe Neuheiten 2006 in DH Forum.


----------



## Schoschi (28. August 2005)

Hallo,

also ich hab kein Switch, finds aber geil. Muss in absehbarer Zeit mal mein Enduro mehr auf Freeride trimmen und da ist so ein Rocky bestimmt genau richtig. Ich würde dann eine Pike einbauen. Jetzt würd mich halt interessieren inwieweit man mit dem Teil auch mal Touren fahren kann und ob es kletterfähig ist. Bin auf der Suche nach nem stabilen Allrounder. Das Nicolai Helius FR hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Das wär eigentlich das Ideale für mich..........bis jetzt!?! 
Also wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Weiß zufällig jemand ob es zum Helius große Gewichtsunterschiede gibt?

Grüße
Schorsch


----------



## numinisflo (28. August 2005)

Hi Schoschi

Als ich vor der Entscheidung stand mein Switch zu kaufen, war das Helius Fr von Nicolai wie bei dir eine Alternative. Bin dann am selben Tag beide Bikes testgefahren und mir war sofort klar, dass ich mir ein Rocky hole! Das ist ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl, was meinen Ansprüchen absolut entgegenkommt. 
Mein Switch wiegt unter 16 Kilo, ich weis nicht wie das mit dem Helius aussieht. 
Durch die relativ niedrig bauende und durch ETA absenkbare Marzocchi Z1 ist es absolut kein Problem auch heftige Steigungen zu fahren. War auch schon Touren  fahren in Österreich.
Kannst dir ja mal anschauen wie ich es aufgebaut habe.
Durch die Art von Aufbau würde ich das Switch als absolute Singletrailspaßmaschine     beschreiben, mir ist noch kein so wendiges aber trotzdem für meine Drops völlig ausreichendes Spaßbike untergekommen.
Ich fahre noch ein Votec V8, was ja von den Ansprüchen her recht ähnlich ist, aber wesentlich unhantlicher und viel weniger "Alltagstauglich".

Freut mich das dir der Switch Thread gefällt, wenn du noch Fragen hast - kein Thema.

Gruß

numinisflo.


----------



## numinisflo (30. August 2005)

@schoschi: Wollte noch sagen das mein Bike Rahmengröße 18" ist, deswegen ist das Bike wirklich recht leicht.

Gruß

Numinisflo.


----------



## Schoschi (30. August 2005)

Hi,
danke für die fixe Antwort. Ich weiß auch nicht, einmal tendiere ich zu dem Einen, ein andermal zum Anderen. Fusion hat auch interessante Rahmen.
Bei mir überwiegen halt die Touren. Ich fahr auch manchmal ein CC Rennen mit, so aus Gaudi. Neuerdings auch mal ein bissl DH. Bikepark wollen wir auch mal ausprobieren. Mit Dirt haben wir uns auch schon angefreundet, aber meistens halt doch Biergartentourneen durch die fränkische Schweiz.  
Bis jetzt bin ich immer wieder zum Nicolai `zurückgefallen`. Dieses Jahr muss auf jeden Fall noch mein Spezi Enduro herhalten. Aber das nächste muss auf jeden Fall stabiler werden.....

Gruß

DerUnentschlossene


----------



## iNSANE! (30. August 2005)

Beim SWITCH kommt ja zudem noch die Entscheidung zw SL und normal - was ein gutes Kilo ausmacht...bedenk das auch!


----------



## numinisflo (30. August 2005)

Genau - da geb ich insane natürlich absolut recht   : Da du gesagt hast dass du eher tourenmäßig mit eventuell zukünftig auftretenden Freerideambitionen unterwegs bist wäre meiner Meinung nach das Switch SL der Topfavorit! Ich finde, dass der  im Nicolai Helius FR verbaute Progressive 5th Element Dämpfer sich schon mal weitaus weniger für deinen Fahrstil eignet wie z.B. ein Fox Float. 

Wie gesagt, mir hat sich das "Problem" (Glaubensfrage wäre passender) in ähnlicher Weise gestellt und ich bin mit dem Switch glücklich wie ein kleines Kind!!!   


Alles in allem würde ich deiner Stelle zu fast 100% zum Switch "greifen". Aber solche Entscheidungen sollte man am Besten nach dem Testen der Bikes unter Bezugnahme auf das alles entscheidende subjektive Fahrgefühl treffen.

Wie würdest du dir das Bike aufbauen, hast du schon Vorstellungen / Ideen?


Gruß


Numinisflo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (30. August 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Beim SWITCH kommt ja zudem noch die Entscheidung zw SL und normal - was ein gutes Kilo ausmacht...bedenk das auch!




Hi insane: Nochmal dicke Props für dein Mörder-Switch - und auch für deine Aktivität im Switch Thread, das läuft ja so was von gut und freut mich unendlich da es ein Mords-Act war mit den Administratoren bis ich den Thread irgendwo posten durfte!!!

Ride On!!!

Numinisflo.


----------



## Ikonoklast (31. August 2005)

soo, hab doch noch en bild gefunden... is schon en bisschen älter, reifen fahr ich zurzeit entweder mightys oder dmr motos und kurbeln hab ich jetzt rf turbine  mit endlich wieder isis drauf und die kettenbalttabdeckung ist jetzt so ne ultraleichte selbstgefräste. wer denkt des ganze rad wiegt ne halbe tonne, der irrt sich. also mit motos 14,9kg und mit mightys 16,4kg...
ride on


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2005)

stylobasti schrieb:
			
		

> soo, hab doch noch en bild gefunden... is schon en bisschen älter, reifen fahr ich zurzeit entweder mightys oder dmr motos und kurbeln hab ich jetzt rf turbine  mit endlich wieder isis drauf und die kettenbalttabdeckung ist jetzt so ne ultraleichte selbstgefräste. wer denkt des ganze rad wiegt ne halbe tonne, der irrt sich. also mit motos 14,9kg und mit mightys 16,4kg...
> ride on





@stylobasti:
Sehr schönes Bild & noch viel schöneres Bike!!! Werd heute auch mal ein sonniges Bildchen meines Switches machen und dann heute abend mal posten.  

Gewichtsmäßig kommst du mir schon verdammt nahe, ich werds nochmal nachwiegen, aber letztesmal warens ca 15,7 Kilo in Rahmengröße 18" mit Luftdämpfer und den Nokian NBX 2,3 (die sind glaub ich verdammt leicht) - ich werd aber sehr bald auf die Big Bettys umsteigen glaub ich, bin mir aber bei den Reifen nicht so sicher -   

also ein Aufruf an alle Switcher im Thread, bitte empfehlt mir mal ein paar Reifen und postet eure Erfahrungsberichte von am Switch verbauten Pneus.

Danke.

Gruß


Numinisflo.


----------



## Marc T. (31. August 2005)

Hi,

ich fahre auf meinem Switch die Big Bettys und bin begeistert. Bin meist auf Freeride Touren unterwegs und sie sind der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Volumen und Durchschlagschutz bei gefahrenen 1.8 Bar (hab nur 70kg). War auch schon im Bikepark mit den beiden und trotz Todtnau keinen Platten und Grip so viel ich brauch. Fazit: ein Himmel weiter Unterschied zu den Ritchey 2.6 Originalreifen und nie wieder andere.

Gruss Marc


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2005)

Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich fahre auf meinem Switch die Big Bettys und bin begeistert. Bin meist auf Freeride Touren unterwegs und sie sind der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Volumen und Durchschlagschutz bei gefahrenen 1.8 Bar (hab nur 70kg). War auch schon im Bikepark mit den beiden und trotz Todtnau keinen Platten und Grip so viel ich brauch. Fazit: ein Himmel weiter Unterschied zu den Ritchey 2.6 Originalreifen und nie wieder andere.
> 
> Gruss Marc





Vielen Dank für dein schnelle Antwort! Ich denke auch das ich mich für die Big Bettys entscheiden werde - ich wart mal auf ein paar weitere Anregungen von den anderen Switch-Homies hier im Thread. Also Jungs......  

Was für Schläuche fährst du unter der Betty?

Hast du nicht Lust dein Switch hier im Thread zu posten falls du das nicht schon getan hast - würde mich freuen.


gruß

Numinisflo.


----------



## Schoschi (31. August 2005)

@numinisflo
Jo, Probefahren ist natürlich Pflicht......
Hab in meinem Enduro seit kurzem ne Pike, die würd ich gerne wieder verbauen. Fürs Helius ist die oftmals schon fast zu kurz da die nicht besonders hoch baut, hab schon was davon hier im Forum gelesen, ist halt auch Geschmackssache. 
Ansonsten würd ichs relativ leicht aufbauen. Laufräder mit mittelbreiten Felgen. Z.Z. fahr ich ne Magura Marta, könnte zwar noch ein bissl bissiger sein aber sie hält sich noch wacker....
Komm grad erst vom Ochsenkopf/Fichtelgebirge vom Downhillen, da reicht die locker aus, ich wiege auch nur 75 kilo. Mein Specialized bockt da manchmal schon ganz schön rum.....aber die Federgabel ist ganz gut.
Erst mal ein paar Bikes Probefahren, dann schau mer mal...
Ist echt nicht so einfach so ein Fahrradkauf.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. August 2005)

Hi,
fahre jetzt den Minion in Super TAcky. Ist mal ein geiler Reifen.
Gibt es auch in Einfacher KArkasse und 2,3" mit 800g rum. 
Der Highroller war auch gut aber lang nicht so.
Für den Winter kann ich noch die Swampthing empfehlen. Gehen im Regen gut und bis zu einer Gewissen MAsse an Matsch auch. Für Touren im Winter oder Herbst  
Ein paar Kumpels fahren Betty´s. Sind soweit zufrieden aber mit Feuchte oder Nässe, so die Jungs, baut der Reifen ab.
Reifen sind echt schwer auszuwählen. Zumal sie ja auch nicht günstig zu bekommen sind. Ach ja, Dh mit 2bar finden die Bettys bei leicht unsauberer FAhrweise und jedes Hinderniss mitnehmend nicht witzig.


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi insane: Nochmal dicke Props für dein Mörder-Switch - und auch für deine Aktivität im Switch Thread, das läuft ja so was von gut und freut mich unendlich da es ein Mords-Act war mit den Administratoren bis ich den Thread irgendwo posten durfte!!!
> 
> Ride On!!!
> 
> Numinisflo.



Danke Dir. Habe das geschiss mitbekommen - das hätten die Mods wohl kaum erwartet dass so ein Ansturm aufs SWITCH da ist *g* - Geiles Teil eben! 




Zu den Reifen: Bisher war ich mit der Betty auf zufrieden, beim ersten Bikepark Besuch keine Probleme, dann beim 2mal in 2 Tagen 3 Snakebites - (evtl zu wenig Luft?!) Das Problem mit den dicken Reifen ist dass man sich was das "Druck fühlen" angeht schnell täuschen lässt und letztlich ich evtl mit meine 85kg und HighSpeed zu wenig Luft hatte. (Conti Schläuche).
Was die Haltbarkeit von der GooeyGluey Mischung anbetrifft - beim streeten gehen se relativ schnell weg (da war der MotoVader besser - aber auch schwer).
Sonst - guter und leichter Reifen. In UST wäre er Top.
Naja, jetzt probier ich mal den Minion.


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2005)

double post - sorry.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

Hier mal meins. 
Fahr zur Zeit auch BB´s weil sie so gut rollern   und wir auch viele Touren fahren.
Die Kurbeln sind aber nimmer aktuell.


G.


----------



## Ikonoklast (31. August 2005)

mach dir 2.5" minion st oder noch besser sr drauf. die halten zumindest vorne noch recht lang. hinten fahr ich zwar auch meistens nen sr aber da tät ich für jemanden, der ned ganz so extrem fahren will nen 60sha empfehlen. oder als alternative wie ich zurzeit notgezwungen nen 2.6" all mighty, wobei der noch en gutes stück schwerer ist als der minion und nich so universal auf jedem untergrund hält. also auf waldboden wies auf nem normalen deutschen dh race vorkommt rutsch ich damit überall, whärend der grip auf bikepark dhs der hammer ist. weiterer vorteil vom mighty: du kannst mit unter 1 bar ohne durschschlag fahren, was das rad sehr angenehm weich macht


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2005)

Schoschi schrieb:
			
		

> @numinisflo
> Jo, Probefahren ist natürlich Pflicht......
> Hab in meinem Enduro seit kurzem ne Pike, die würd ich gerne wieder verbauen. Fürs Helius ist die oftmals schon fast zu kurz da die nicht besonders hoch baut, hab schon was davon hier im Forum gelesen, ist halt auch Geschmackssache.
> Ansonsten würd ichs relativ leicht aufbauen. Laufräder mit mittelbreiten Felgen. Z.Z. fahr ich ne Magura Marta, könnte zwar noch ein bissl bissiger sein aber sie hält sich noch wacker....
> ...





....aber so ein Bikekauf kann auch ordentlich Spaß machen!!!!


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dir. Habe das geschiss mitbekommen - das hätten die Mods wohl kaum erwartet dass so ein Ansturm aufs SWITCH da ist *g* - Geiles Teil eben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2005)

@steppenwolf, stylobasti und insane:
Muchas gracias für eure guten Tips in puncto neuem Reifen, werd mir das ganze noch bei ein paar Bier durch den Kopf gehen lassen, meinen Nokian noch wegschreddern und mir dann bald einen neuen kaufen.

Grüße

numinisflo


----------



## numinisflo (1. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meins.
> Fahr zur Zeit auch BB´s weil sie so gut rollern   und wir auch viele Touren fahren.
> Die Kurbeln sind aber nimmer aktuell.
> 
> ...





Wunderschönes Switch! Hab gesehen das du eine Rohloff montiert hast, sehr geil. Wie fährt sich das Switch mit Rohloff?
Wie ist die Manitou und was hast du dann für Kurbeln drauf?

Gruß

Numinisflo.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2005)

Fahr jetzt seit 5 Rädern eine Rohloffnabe, drumm weiß ich gar nimmer wie es ohne ist und habe jetzt keinen Vergleich.
Als Kurbeln habe ich die RF Diabolus drauf. 
Weil ich 2 dicke mittlaufende Scheiben montiert habe und die X-Typ Lager 4mm mehr Spielraum zum Rahmen bieten.(und ich sie billig bekommen habe  )
Die Manitou ist absolut klasse  . Aber nur die ohne SPV.
Man denkt man hat viel mehr Federweg als sie hat. Aber auch nur bei der ohne SPV.
Habe nämlich auch eine mit SPV und diese ist kein Vergleich zu der ohne.
Beim Bergauffahren wippt die "ohne" genauso wenig wie die mit.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. September 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr jetzt seit 5 Rädern eine Rohloffnabe, drumm weiß ich gar nimmer wie es ohne ist und habe jetzt keinen Vergleich.
> Als Kurbeln habe ich die RF Diabolus drauf.
> Weil ich 2 dicke mittlaufende Scheiben montiert habe und die X-Typ Lager 4mm mehr Spielraum zum Rahmen bieten.(und ich sie billig bekommen habe  )
> Die Manitou ist absolut klasse  . Aber nur die ohne SPV.
> ...





Ich hatte neulich die Möglichkeit eine Rohloff zu testen und fands sehr geil.
Ist halt auch noch eine Frage des Anschaffungspreises, aber durchaus zu überlegen für die Zukunft.

An meinem letzten Bike hatte ich auch eine Manitou Gabel mit Spv und fand das einfach nur störend. Fahre jetzt die Zocchi Z1 FR, ist kein Vergleich! Auch die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind so wesentlich besser für den Einsatzbereich.

Gruß.

Numinisflo


----------



## Elmex (1. September 2005)

Ich habe mir auch eins zugelegt und bin erst seit kurzem in der Szene.
Doch ich habe ein *riesen Problem*!!!!!  
Ich habe forne 3 Kettenblätter doch kann nicht auf das kleinste schalten, da kein Platz für den Umwerfer ist.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Weis jemand wie das ab Werk gelöst ist?


----------



## han (1. September 2005)

hey Zahnpastaaaa,

fahr doch mit 2 KB. Werde nächste Woche auf 2 wechseln   

Oder geht das schalten generel nich auf das kleinste? Frag mal bang kenobi oder Marc T., wie die beiden das so gelöst haben.

cu


----------



## Elmex (1. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> hey Zahnpastaaaa,
> 
> fahr doch mit 2 KB. Werde nächste Woche auf 2 wechseln
> 
> ...



Reichen 2 Blätter?
Ich habe mir sagen lassen man würde Bergab ins leere treten.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Reichen 2 Blätter?
> Ich habe mir sagen lassen man würde Bergab ins leere treten.



Wie immer gilt: "Kommt drauf an". Als All - Mounty auf schnellen "Forst / Gebirgsautobahnen" mag das zutreffen. Ich für meinen Teil habe entschieden dass ich wenn ich das größte Blatt bräuchte, ich in jedem Fall schnell genug bin...für grobes Gelände - und das Risiko dann auch groß genug ist - schneller muss dann nimmer sein.


----------



## Reflex_fan (1. September 2005)

> Ich habe mir auch eins zugelegt und bin erst seit kurzem in der Szene.
> Doch ich habe ein riesen Problem!!!!!
> Ich habe forne 3 Kettenblätter doch kann nicht auf das kleinste schalten, da kein Platz für den Umwerfer ist.
> Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Weis jemand wie das ab Werk gelöst ist?



guckmal in deinen rocky beutel, da liegen zwei sehr komisch geformte metallschellen, die werden unten übers lager in die verstrebung gekloppt, dein rockyhändler müsste das eingentlich können. die schellen ergeben dann zusammengesetzt eine rundung an der man den umwerfer anbringen kann.


----------



## TeamKlokke (1. September 2005)

So, bin auch mal wieder online.  

@numinisflo:
Ich hab ein 03er Switch. Und gerade ist es fertig geworden.  
Hab jetzt ne neue Gabel, nen neuen Sattel, neue Reifen und einen kürzeren Vorbau. Das waren die wichtigsten Updates, aber für ne neue Kettenführng hat es leider nicht mehr gereicht.  

Muss nur noch die Bremsen entlüften, dann kann ich wieder fahren. Bilder mach ich morgen und stell die dann mal rein, dann könnt ihr loswettern.  

Zu den Reifen, falls das Thema noch aktuell ist (Ist so spät, da hab ich nicht alle gelesen). Bin ja, wie auf meinen Bildern zu sehen, den Big Betty gefahren. An und für sich ist es ein geiler Reifen, großes Volumen, leicht, guter Grip und er rollt sehr gut. Nur hat ich starke Durchschlagprobleme, bei 2,5 bar 2 Platten in drei Tagen.  Dabei bin ich gar nicht so schwer. 77 kg.

So, nun mal zu euren Gewichten. Wie können eure Bikes trotz 66 so leicht sein? Meins hat damals, also so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, 16,3 kg gewogen. Was es nun wiegt, will ich gar nicht wissen, bei den Änderungen, aber lasst euch überraschen.  

Bye


----------



## Elmex (1. September 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> guckmal in deinen rocky beutel, da liegen zwei sehr komisch geformte metallschellen, die werden unten übers lager in die verstrebung gekloppt, dein rockyhändler müsste das eingentlich können. die schellen ergeben dann zusammengesetzt eine rundung an der man den umwerfer anbringen kann.


Die Adapter sind drauf. Das ist NICHT das Problem


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2005)

@Elmex

Das mit dem kleinen Blatt kann ich nicht verstehen. Hatte auch mal 3 Blätter. Jetzt nur noch 2. Was ja wurscht ist. Gehen muss das.
Ach ja, ich fahre 28/38 er Blätter. AUf nem Trail, tritt man da schonmal ins leere.
Wenn Du Power hast, was ich nicht habe, dann fahre einfach 28/40.
40ist mir bergauf zu viel. 12 Zähne unterschied ist glaube auch das maximum was die Umwerfer schaffen.
Bei den Umwerfern gibt es auch verschiedene welche passen, evtl. hängt es auch damit zusammen. Kenn mich da aber nicht aus.
Erst hatte ich einen, da ist der Zug nach der Umlenkung sehr schräg gelaufen. Den hab ich aber gleich gegen einen anderen getauscht. Jetzt geht der Zug fast gerade runter. Bin den ersten aber nicht gefahren. DAs waren Teile aus der "Kiste" bei meinem Händler. Vielleicht hätte ich das selbe Problem gehabt. KAnns aber bet sagen.

Son muss jetzt ins Bett. Morgen geht es nach Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (1. September 2005)

TeamKlokke schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun mal zu euren Gewichten. Wie können eure Bikes trotz 66 so leicht sein? Meins hat damals, also so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, 16,3 kg gewogen. Was es nun wiegt, will ich gar nicht wissen, bei den Änderungen, aber lasst euch überraschen.
> 
> Bye




tune tune tune tune tune tune tune und selber tunen...


----------



## Elmex (1. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Elmex
> 
> Das mit dem kleinen Blatt kann ich nicht verstehen. Hatte auch mal 3 Blätter. Jetzt nur noch 2. Was ja wurscht ist. Gehen muss das.
> Ach ja, ich fahre 28/38 er Blätter. AUf nem Trail, tritt man da schonmal ins leere.
> ...



Danke für die vielen Tips  
Was für ein Umwerfer war das damals?


----------



## numinisflo (2. September 2005)

TeamKlokke schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin auch mal wieder online.
> 
> @numinisflo:
> Ich hab ein 03er Switch. Und gerade ist es fertig geworden.
> ...




Na da bin ich schon mal gespannt auf die Bilder.....

Numinisflo.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Na da bin ich schon mal gespannt auf die Bilder.....
> 
> Numinisflo.



Ich auch!

Zu den Betty's: Deine Erfahrungen decken sich mit meinen exact! Ansonsten zum Gewicht: Hm...leider hört die Waage vorher auf  

@ Stylobast - Welche Teile von Tune hast Du denn? Oder meinst du nur allgemein das Ras gewichtsmäßig tunen?

Gruß, Felix


----------



## numinisflo (2. September 2005)

Ich bin zwar mit meinen Nokian sehr zufrieden, werd mir aber zur Abwechslung mal die Betty holen und diese ausgiebig testen.

Danke für die vielen Tips.


Geht jemand von euch Sonntag zur Eurobike oder seit ihr schon gewesen?


Gruß.

Numinisflo.


----------



## TeamKlokke (2. September 2005)

stylobasti schrieb:
			
		

> tune tune tune tune tune tune tune und selber tunen...



Ja, schön wärs, aber ich hab leider nicht mehr die finaziellen Möglichkeiten. Selber tunen werd ich wohl nochmal machen, aber erstmal will ich es fahren.

So, jetzt die Bilder. Mir gefällts!  Konnte leider noch nicht fahren, da, wie gesagt, die Bremsen noch nicht entlüftet sind. Aber dann gehts los.









So das ist es. Das hintere Laufrad sieht noch so sauber aus, da der Reifen neu ist, muss es mal wieder dreckig machen.   

Also, was sagt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Geht jemand von euch Sonntag zur Eurobike oder seit ihr schon gewesen?
> 
> 
> Numinisflo.




Ich war schon *g* Gestern! Bilder soon!

@Numinisflo - berichte bei Gelegnheit mal was du für Erfahrungen mit der Dicken Betty machst / gemacht hast!

Gruß an alle Schalter - Fahrer!


----------



## Marc T. (2. September 2005)

HI Elmex,

poste mal ein Bild wie du den Umwerfer montiert hast, dann fällts leichter dir zu Helfen.

Gruss Marc

P.S. Bilder meines Switch folgen
P.S.2 Werde auch auf 2KB umbauen, drei braucht beim Freeriden und Freeride Touren eigentlich kein Mensch aber nen Bashguard und ne Kettenführung vermiss ich ständig


----------



## Marc T. (2. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schon *g* Gestern! Bilder soon!
> 
> ...lass sehen, warte sekündlich auf die Bilder des neuen Switch und des Flows.


----------



## numinisflo (2. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir auch eins zugelegt und bin erst seit kurzem in der Szene.
> Doch ich habe ein *riesen Problem*!!!!!
> Ich habe forne 3 Kettenblätter doch kann nicht auf das kleinste schalten, da kein Platz für den Umwerfer ist.
> Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Weis jemand wie das ab Werk gelöst ist?




Hatte gestern ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Umwerfer, das liegt wohl wirklich an dem dafür nötigen Adapter und der Position desselbigen. Bei mit hat sich das erste Blatt nicht schalten lassen, das Problem war wirklich der Adapter.

Gruß.

Numinisflo.


----------



## numinisflo (2. September 2005)

Hallo Jungs - da sich grad die Frage des Umwerfers auch bei mir gestellt hat wollte ich mal fragen was ihr so für Umwerfer fahrt bzw. was ihr empfehlen würdet?

Merci.


Numinisflo.


----------



## numinisflo (3. September 2005)

Morgen geh ich auch endlich auf die Eurobike!!!!
bikes, bikes, bikes......


Gruß.


----------



## Ikonoklast (4. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stylobast - Welche Teile von Tune hast Du denn? Oder meinst du nur allgemein das Ras gewichtsmäßig tunen?
> 
> Gruß, Felix




ich hab sattelschnellspanner, im dh race fahr ich nen sattel und ne sattelstütze und manchma, je nach lrs noch naben von tune. dann kannste noch so an deinem rad selber tunen. ich hab mir ne schraubachse ins hinterrad gemosht und die hohlgebohrt. jetzt komm ich trotz 10mm schraubachse aufs gewicht von nem xt schnellspanner. die abdeckscheibe von der kettenführung hat nen paar grosse löcher bekommen und am vorbau kann man am deckel vorne dran sehr viel material ohne stabilitätseinbusen abfräsen. die ahead kappe hat 3mm löcher im 5mm abstand bekommen ( gut sin ned viele aber reicht schon...) musst einfach ma schauen, wo du überall material wegnehmen kannst, ohne dass es zugunsten der stabilität geht... also bei mir hält noch alles und ich denk, wenns bei mir hält, dann bei jedem anderen auch. ich war gestern bike. vielleicht hat mich ja jemand gesehen. ich bin die ganze zeit mit nem antiradargrünen stahl ht die dirts gefahren...


----------



## iNSANE! (4. September 2005)

Hm...bist ECHT nen Styler...hast dir auch die Räder auf der Messe angeschaut *g* - muss sagen von so Fräßgeschichten halte ich nicht so viel - mag einfach keinen schönen Diabolusvorbau zerlegn um 20 Gramm zu sparen. Bei den Reifen zB da kann man RICHTIG gewicht sparen. (aber darauf will ich jetzt den Thread NCIHT lenken)

Wenns bei dir hält ists ja okay, und bedarf keiner Rechtfertigung zumal weniger Gewicht schon immer fein ist.

Rock on!


----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2005)

stylobasti schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab sattelschnellspanner, im dh race fahr ich nen sattel und ne sattelstütze und manchma, je nach lrs noch naben von tune. dann kannste noch so an deinem rad selber tunen. ich hab mir ne schraubachse ins hinterrad gemosht und die hohlgebohrt. jetzt komm ich trotz 10mm schraubachse aufs gewicht von nem xt schnellspanner. die abdeckscheibe von der kettenführung hat nen paar grosse löcher bekommen und am vorbau kann man am deckel vorne dran sehr viel material ohne stabilitätseinbusen abfräsen. die ahead kappe hat 3mm löcher im 5mm abstand bekommen ( gut sin ned viele aber reicht schon...) musst einfach ma schauen, wo du überall material wegnehmen kannst, ohne dass es zugunsten der stabilität geht... also bei mir hält noch alles und ich denk, wenns bei mir hält, dann bei jedem anderen auch. ich war gestern bike. vielleicht hat mich ja jemand gesehen. ich bin die ganze zeit mit nem antiradargrünen stahl ht die dirts gefahren...




Absolut stylisches Bild, sehr geil!

War erst heute am Sonntag auf der Eurobike. Aber sehr schöne Dirts.

Gruß.

Numinisflo.


----------



## Jendo (4. September 2005)

Servus Jungs,
urlaub beendet!

Um nochmak auf die Reifenfrage zurückzukommen..
Ich hab drei paar Reifen die ich gerne mal an den Bikes rumwandern lasse! will aber in Zukunft auch auf BigBetty wechseln.
Für derbe DHs kommt ganz klar der Nokian NBX 2,5" (1450g) drauf.
Standart war ein Maxxis Mobster in 2,5" mit ca (900g).Der fährt sich recht gut ist aber nicht so pannensicher und der Gripmaster ist er auch nicht unbedingt  
Wenn ich wiededr nur im Großstadtjungel unterwegs bin dann gibts den MaxxisLarsen TT in 2,3". Der gibt dem Bike richtig viel speed und hat für einen DS Reifen sehr gute Reserven. Aber ich wiege auch nur 61kilos.

Freu mich das so viele den Weg in diesen Thread gefunden haben  
GEile Bilder und Bikes sind ja zu genüge da.
Weiter so, bis denne
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Jungs,
> urlaub beendet!
> 
> Um nochmak auf die Reifenfrage zurückzukommen..
> ...




Hi Jendo
werd mir wie gesagt mal den Big Betty holen.

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2005)

@Elmex

KAnn Dir leider keine Bezeichnung meines Umwerfers geben. DA kenn ich mich einfach net aus. Ich konnte halt testen beim dran bauen. Sorry.

@Big betty

Kommen mir nicht in den Warenkorb.
Waren ja jetzt am WE in Winterberg. Alle bettyfahrer, FAhren von HAus aus mit mind 2,6BAr im Reifen. DAs auf nem DH   noch dazu in Winterberg wo es garkeine Steine gibt sondern ehr ein paar Sprünge und Wurzeln. 
NAja, was soll ich sagen >>> Durchschlag >> Platten >>> DH runterschieben >> sich von den ´Leuten anlabern lassen >> Liften>> zum CAmpingplatz schieben >> Flicken >> zur Strecke kommen. Nee nee.
Für nen DH sind sie nichts. Single TRail mit spitzen Steinen würde ich damit auch nicht fahren. Evtl. seh ich das aber auch zu eng. Touren mit Minions oder Highroller sind halt schon schwer.  

DAnn kauft Euch wenigstens für den Bikepark nen geilen Reifen.


----------



## Jendo (5. September 2005)

vielleicht überleg ichs mir dann doch nochmal  

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch erfahrung mit schaltbaren Kettenführungen?
Will eventuell bei meinem kleinen Rasouli umsteigen auf schaltbar aber die sicherheit einer kf nicht vermissen.
Cheers Jendo


----------



## iNSANE! (5. September 2005)

Also die Erfahrungen zum Betty kann ich 100% bestätigen - allerdings - wie gesagt lässt man sich beim Druck oft täuschen bei den dicken Reifen wenn man nur "fühlt".
Trotzdem: Ein Satz Minion o.ä. ist für den Park die bessere Wahl!

Ne schaltbare KeFü hol ich mir auch - evtl die e.thirteen (teuer) oder die Truvative (günstig).

Gruß - ich will riden - nicht arbeiten...


----------



## numinisflo (5. September 2005)

Na wenn die Betty wirklich so schlecht ist werd ich mir das auch noch mal überlegen, auf jeden Fall danke für die Info.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Marzocchi-Reifen machen, hab sie an den RMs auf der Eurobike gesehen, ich glaub die werden von Nokian produziert.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2005)

Also ich will die Teile nicht schlecht machen, bin sie ja auch nicht selbst gefahren. Aber die Jungs fahren echt hohen Druck.


----------



## numinisflo (5. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht überleg ichs mir dann doch nochmal
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch erfahrung mit schaltbaren Kettenführungen?
> Will eventuell bei meinem kleinen Rasouli umsteigen auf schaltbar aber die sicherheit einer kf nicht vermissen.
> Cheers Jendo




*Hi Jendo*, 
hab grad erst gesehen das du mit dem Gedanken spielst dir ne schaltbare Kettenführung zu kaufen. Mir gehts genauso, habe allerdings bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrung mit KF. 

Rein nach den optischen Kriterien würde ich mir ne e.thirteen holen.

*Deshalb mal die Frage in die Runde:* Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den schaltbaren KF?

Gruß


----------



## Reflex_fan (6. September 2005)

> Die Adapter sind drauf. Das ist NICHT das Problem



also dann hast du vielleicht nen falschen umwerfer?
ich hab den LX 31,8 TP Top Swing. (würde im rockyladen ausgewählt und angebaut)

ich würd aber vom LX abraten, der ist mir nach nur einem winter nach unten eingefressen, will ohne tritt nicht mehr aufs kleine schalten, dass ist mir mit XT werfern in 10 jahren nicht passiert.
vom XTR werfer wurde mir im laden abgeraten, der hat noch mehr gelenke die kaputt gehen können.
alles im allem würd ich wenns shimano sein soll zu XT raten.


----------



## Marc T. (6. September 2005)

HI,

also ich versteh euch aber meine Erfahrung geht völlig in die andere Richtung. Ich fahre die Reifen zwischen 1.8 und 2 Bar und hatte noch keinen Durschlag, trotz Bikepark Todtnau und mehr als unsauberer Fahrweise. Schlechte Landungen schluckt mir noch mein Fahrwerk weg bevor es auf die Reifen geht. Ich wiege nur 68kg, falle nicht wie ein Stein aber ich warte mal ab, vielleicht komme ich ja noch zu euren Erfahrungen. Vorab bleibe ich dabei, wenn man zu 80% Freeride Touren fährt und den Rest im Park verbringt, kein Bock hat wie ich ständig Reifen zu wechseln, ist der Betty mit vernünftigen Schläuchen eine sehr gute Wahl.

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (6. September 2005)

So, bevors jetzt ein Big Betty - Reifen - Kettenführungs - Thread wird, möchte ich den Thread mal wieder in die originalen Bahnen lenken.

Dies ist der SWITCH Thread - Nur so ein Gedanke.


Denke die Reifen & KeFü Fragen sollten in den entsprechenden Fach - Foren behandelt werden.


----------



## Jendo (6. September 2005)

Gute Idee..
Hat den jemand schon ein paar 2006er Switch Bildchen von der Bike?
gruß Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (6. September 2005)

Dann leite ich den Thread wieder zurück zu seinen Wurzeln.....

Hier der Link zu Insanes Thread über die neuen RMs, da ist auch das neue Switch dabei.

Gruß.


Numinisflo.


Link.


----------



## Jendo (8. September 2005)

Servus Switcher.
Die offiziellen Bilder von Bikeaction sind online siowie die Ausstattung und Preise der 2006er Bikes.
Hier die ersten Bilder im Switch Thread:

Switch 2.0





Switch 3.0





Switch 1.0





Switch Stealth Frame






Alle weiteren Daten sind über www.bikeaction.de in erfahrung zu bringen  
Gruß Jendo


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2005)

Also reifenfragen muss man hier echt nicht klären.

Kettenführungen find ich aber OK. Meine will auch nicht so wie ich!
Ich fände es schon schade, wenn der Thread hier genauso schnell weg ist wie die Reifen und Kefü Threads und auf nur Bildchen vom Switch hab ich auch keinen Bock.

@Jendo & Switch 2006

Gefallen mir gut. Technik hat sich wie es aussieht nicht geändert.
Optisch aber sehr hübsch.


----------



## TeamKlokke (8. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Switch Stealth Frame



Also ich muss ja mal sagen, der Rahmen gefällt mir richtig gut.  Nur frag ich mich, warum die immer noch die Getränkerhalteraufnahme dran haben, ich hab glaub ich noch nie ein Switch mit Getränkehalter gesehen.  

Naja, aber sonst ist der Rahmen sehr fett. Hatten die im letzten Jahr auch schon ISCG? 

So, nun die alles entscheidene Frage. Ich hab ja ein 03er Switch mit dem blöden Einbaumaß von 172 mm. Hab nun in Erfahrung gebracht, dass ich einen 190 mm Dämpfer fahren kann, wenn ich die 04/05er Umlenkhebel einbaue. Ob ich nun auch mit den neuen 06ern Umlenkhebeln 170 mm Federweg kriege? Sind denn die restlichen Geometriedaten gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (8. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Technik hat sich wie es aussieht nicht geändert.
> Optisch aber sehr hübsch.


Außer das es jetzt am Heck 178mm Federweg gibt, scheint der rest bis aufd kleine Casting änderungen geblieben zu sein.

Was jetzt wieder für uns interessantz werden dürfte, ob man den neuen Hinterbau mit den alten Switch Hauptrahmen kombinieren kann oder ob zur Federweg verlängerung schon die umlenkhebel/wippen (wie auch immer die teile heißen) ausreichen würden!?

Aber recht geb ich dir, das wr diesen Thread mit etwas neuen oder anderen Themen füttern sollten, sonst warten wir nur noch auf Updates oder das sich doch mal jemand ein neues Switch zulegt...
Also lasst uns etwas offener zu Werke gehen  
Jendo


----------



## Jendo (8. September 2005)

TeamKlokke schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ob ich nun auch mit den neuen 06ern Umlenkhebeln 170 mm Federweg kriege? Sind denn die restlichen Geometriedaten gleich?


drei min zu spät...
mist


----------



## iNSANE! (8. September 2005)

Laut Bike Action geht das BESTIMMT nicht...was aber geht ist dass man in denen mit 190mm Dämpfer den 200er mit mehr Hub reinbaut (hat Stylobasti) und damit auch mehr Federweg hat.

Ich würde gerne mal ein neues "Subtopic" hier anfangen.

Mein SWITCH hat die blauen Lager und der Hinterbau knackt. Der Rösch meinte nun dass evtl eines Hinüber ist und deswegen eben üble Geräsche entstehen die sich natürlcih im Rahmen fieß fortsetzen...

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr? Welche Lager (Farbe?!) und hab ihr sie gegen andere nicht RM Lager getuascht die besser halten?!

Danke!


----------



## TeamKlokke (8. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Bike Action geht das BESTIMMT nicht...was aber geht ist dass man in denen mit 190mm Dämpfer den 200er mit mehr Hub reinbaut (hat Stylobasti) und damit auch mehr Federweg hat.



Also ich hab vor kurzem ein 2002er Switch mit einem längeren Dämpfer gesehen, weiß grad nicht was das für einer war, aber ich fand, dass sah extrem dumm aus. Der Lenkwinkel war sehr steil und der Hinterbau hatte auch einen komischen Winkel zum Hauptrahmen, also ob das so gut war?  Wenn man aber nun nur einen Dämpfer mit 1 cm mehr Einbaulänge einbaut soll das ja wirklich passen. Weiß einer, was passiert, wenn ich einen 2 cm längeren Dämpfer nehme? 

Zu den Lagern. Meine haben nicht wirklich eine Farbe, oder nicht mehr?  Musste die noch nie tauschen und die funktionieren immer noch super. Kann dir zu deinem Problem also keine Ratschläge geben.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2005)

Also ich hab keine Probleme mit Lagern.

Wenn ich draufsitze, wippe und die Bremse ziehe, knarzt es leicht. Evtl das kleine Gleitlager hinten an der Kettenstrebe. Aber da es sonst nicht knarzt und nix locker ist bzw. Spiel hat, kümmer ich mich nicht drumm. Mein Händler hat mir eine Handvoll dieser lustigen Gleitlager gegeben und meinte wenn es schlimmer wird soll ich die einfach mal tauschen.


----------



## Jendo (8. September 2005)

Ich hab die blauen Lager im Hinterbau und da knarzt bis jetzt noch nix! Mein Bike ist ja aber auch erst ein Jahr alt.

Ich glaub ab `04 Baujahr (davor gabs doch ne andere Einbaulänge oder etwa nicht?!) kann man ohne prob nen cm größeren Dämpfer reinzwengen, aber bei nem alten 2002er würd ich einfach von abraten. Ersten zu alt und zweitens definitiv nie dafür ausglegt. Kein wunder wenns dann beschissen aussieht.
Beachtet auch das Stylobasti andere Umlenkhebel sich hat basteln lassen und nicht wie wild nen größeren Dämpfer verbaut hat!
JEndo


----------



## TeamKlokke (8. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Beachtet auch das Stylobasti andere Umlenkhebel sich hat basteln lassen und nicht wie wild nen größeren Dämpfer verbaut hat!
> JEndo



Das erklärt einiges.  

Hab nämlich überlegt andere Umlenkhebel zu nehmen um einen Dämpfer mit 190 mm EL einbauen zu können. Da hat man wenigstens eine Auswahl und es gibt einfach mal bessere Dämpfer. Aber wenn man die ganz neuen einbauen könnte, dann ...


----------



## Jendo (8. September 2005)

TeamKlokke schrieb:
			
		

> Das erklärt einiges.
> 
> Hab nämlich überlegt andere Umlenkhebel zu nehmen um einen Dämpfer mit 190 mm EL einbauen zu können. Da hat man wenigstens eine Auswahl und es gibt einfach mal bessere Dämpfer. Aber wenn man die ganz neuen einbauen könnte, dann ...


...dann gibts hier im Thread ne Sammelbestellung!
Ich wäre dabei, obwohl ich ja nu grad die 888 gegen die Pike getauscht hab  
Gruß JEndo


----------



## TeamKlokke (8. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann gibts hier im Thread ne Sammelbestellung!
> Ich wäre dabei, obwohl ich ja nu grad die 888 gegen die Pike getauscht hab
> Gruß JEndo



Naja, ne Sammelbestellung hätt doch ihre Vorteile.  Weiß nur nicht, ob das nicht meine Geo etwas zu sehr verändert, bin grad so wie es ist zufrieden. 

Mal so nebenbei. Von euch Switch-Fahrern hat nicht rein zufällig einer die 04er/05er Umlenkhebel rumliegen?


----------



## iNSANE! (9. September 2005)

also ich glaube um die wieder - richtig - stellung meines Lenkwinkels mit nem 200er Dämpfer würde sich dann schon meine 66 kümmern *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (9. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> also ich glaube um die wieder - richtig - stellung meines Lenkwinkels mit nem 200er Dämpfer würde sich dann schon meine 66 kümmern *g*


Aber wie würde es deiner Tretlagerhöhe gehen??
Die dürfte ganz schön hoch werden und die lässt sich nicht so leicht korrigieren. Nicht das du dann ne wackelkarre hast.


----------



## iNSANE! (9. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie würde es deiner Tretlagerhöhe gehen??
> Die dürfte ganz schön hoch werden und die lässt sich nicht so leicht korrigieren. Nicht das du dann ne wackelkarre hast.



Ja, das Ding ist eh schon so hochbeinig...das würde dann im geamten ne ziehmlich unrunde Sache werden...

Nee Nee, Jungs, dass lass ich mal lieber und hol mir aus Canada nächsten Sommer nen SWITCH Stealth Rahmen. Dann hat das alles Hand und Fuß.


----------



## numinisflo (10. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das Ding ist eh schon so hochbeinig...das würde dann im geamten ne ziehmlich unrunde Sache werden...
> 
> Nee Nee, Jungs, dass lass ich mal lieber und hol mir aus Canada nächsten Sommer nen SWITCH Stealth Rahmen. Dann hat das alles Hand und Fuß.




Das halte ich mal für eine richtig gute Idee - das neue Switch Stealth ist wirklich absolut geil! Das war auch der einzige Switch-Rahmen der mir auf der Eurobike zu 100% gefallen hat.

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Ich habe neulich mit meinem RM-Händler über das Switch diskutiert und er hat gemeint er hätte noch kein einziges Bike in der normalen 2005 Lackierung verkauft. Er hat gemeint die sieht nicht sehr gut aus, ich kenn sie nur aus dem Prospekt, die Farbe heisst glaub ich tank oder so - was meint ihr dazu? Bzw habt ihr mal ein Switch in der Farbe gesehen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist hier im Thread auch kein 05er???!

Gruß.


----------



## Jendo (10. September 2005)

ich schätze mal das du die LAckierung vom Switch S3 meinst.
Die ist so in einem dunklen Grün! Ich find die Lackierung HAmmer.DAs ist ähnlich wie mit meinem LAck.
Sobald sich die Lichtverhältnisse ändern, dann änderet sich auch die Lackintensität. UNd das mit dem Grünstich, ist richtig schön!
Letztes Jahr auf der Bike sah es richtig richtig geil aus.
Alle anderen Switch Farbe haben mir dagegen nicht so richtig gefallen.Außer das Moko.

Ist das Stealth jetzt nur ein mattes Schwarz oder was hat des für ne tolle spezi Lackierung?


----------



## numinisflo (10. September 2005)

Du hat recht Jendo, hab mir gerade nochmal die 2005 Switchs angeschaut, das "shore green" des s3 ist eine klasse Farbe, aber die "tank"-Lackierung des SL gefällt mir auf dem Bild nicht so sehr (müsste man mal in Original sehen).
Das war auch der Grund warum ich zum "moko" gegriffen habe.

Gruß


----------



## Superbutschi (10. September 2005)

hi jungs, ich bin hier neu aber absoluter rm-fan.

bin schon in verhandlungen mit meinem händler. switsch s3 oder stealth,
rot oder schwarz ? was meint ihr. das rot ist meiner meinung nach klassisch 
rm.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. September 2005)

Das 05er SWITCH hatte doch die hässlichen roten Decals...auf grau... *bäh*
Ganz besonders hässlich finde ich das BRAUNE Schley Edition Teil...   

@Superbutschi - Das STEALTH gibts nur als Rahmen was dann als ganzes Rad sicher teurer ist als das S3 (das rockt!!!)

Ich denke ich werde meinen Rahmen entlacken und schwarz eloxieren lassen. leicht, und endlich mal RICHTIG robust...

@ Jendo: Das STEALTH in der Lackierung ANTI RADAR ist natürlich eine speziall Beschichtung die Radarstrahlung absorbiert und dich während der fetten Airs unsichtbar macht


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2005)

Superbutschi schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs, ich bin hier neu aber absoluter rm-fan.
> 
> bin schon in verhandlungen mit meinem händler. switsch s3 oder stealth,
> rot oder schwarz ? was meint ihr. das rot ist meiner meinung nach klassisch
> rm.


#

Hi - ich freue mich dich als Neuling begrüßen zu könnnen, aber was deine Wahl zwischen S3 und dem Switch Stealth angeht - das ist nicht gerade einfach: Wie Insane bereits angemerkt hat ist das Stealth als Special Edition Model sicher wesentlich teurer als das S3. Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, da ich mir ebenfalls eine Special Edition geholt habe - in meinem Fall das 05er moko anstelle des normalen Switch SL. Der Preis rutscht schnell ins unermeßliche, aber was solls.......

Was ist dein Favorit?

Gruß

Numinisflo.


----------



## Superbutschi (11. September 2005)

Hi, der Stealth Lack, sieht sehr schlagfest aus. Aber ohne die Aufkleber
könnte man auch meinen daß das Teil einfach nur mit einer Spraydose
besprüht wurde. Ich würde mir noch die silberne Diabolus-Kurbel, X9 und
die Hayes El-Camino als Kontrast dazunehmen.

Beim S3 kann ich bis auf den langen Vorbau und die HFX das Rad so kaufen.

Ich fahr sehr viel am Gardasee und deshalb auch mal den einen oder anderen Trail hoch (nicht im CC-Style, sondern gemütlich !) wie siehts den da beim Switch mit der Sattelstütze aus ? ich bin 183 und werde einen "18"  Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (11. September 2005)

...Teleskop stütze wäre sicherlich angebracht, wenn du auch berghoch fahren willst!
Ich hab meine ordentlich abgesägt und für DH und FR Spaß nen ordentlich tiefen Sattel aber für richtig berghoch fahren reicht es jetzt nicht mehr  

Ich hatte auch schon mal überlegt ob ich mir ne Teleskopstütze zulege. Aber Preis im gegensatz zum Gewicht, waren es mir dann nicht wert.
Zum Glück hab ich noch andere Bikes mit denen ich den Berg zur Not hochkomme  
Greetz JEndo


----------



## E36/8 (11. September 2005)

Hi!
Hat jemand erfahrung was es (incl. Zoll & Fracht) kostet diese aus Kanada oder den Staaten zu importieren? Wenn sichs lohnt wäre ich bei ner Switch Stealth Sammelbestellung dabei! Wenn ein paar zusammenkommen würde sicherlich seitens des Händlers was gehen und beim Porto kann man auch was sparen.

@iNSANE! Ja, AntiRadar Beschichtung hat schon so seine Vorteile


----------



## iNSANE! (11. September 2005)

Es folgt: Mein kompetenter Senf:

@ E36/8 - Ich hol mir eines aus Canada. Aber ich werd rüberfliegen. Wenn das nicht klappt lass ichs mir von Freunden in den USA oder aus Canada schicken, weil das einfach WESENTLICH billiger ist, bzw. realistischer was die Preise angeht. Vorteil: KEIN Zoll, weils ja "nur" eine private Sendung ist. Und 100$ (wenn überhaupt) zahl ich gerne wenn das SWITCH (oder auch nen Santa Cruz) dann 50% billiger ist...

@ Numinisflo - kennst du die HOPE Scheiben mit Canuck Stanzung? Da musste ich heute glatt an Dich denken.

@ Superbutschi - Von Telestützen rate ich ab. Nimm lieber 2. Eine mit nem "Badass" Sattel fürn Park und ne längere für Touren - gut, kannst halt dann nicht bis auf Oberorhr Höhe runter...aber das ist ein guter Kompromis find ich. 18" Passt super bei dir - gerade auch bergauf!


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2005)

Hi Insane 
- da hast du absolut richtig gedacht-
wo hast du die Ahornblattbremsscheiben gesehen? Mein Bikehändler hat mir die auch angeboten, allerdings hab ich dann zugunsten der "zweiteiligen" HopeBremsscheiben auf die Ahornblatt-Fräsung verzichtet..... Schade.....Fand ich einfach nur eine geniale Idee und genau das richtige für Detailverliebte-Canada-Fetischisten.

Welches Santa wäre für dich eine Alternative zum Stealth bei deinem Canada-Trip? VP Free?


Ride on

Numinisflo


----------



## E36/8 (12. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Santa wäre für dich eine Alternative zum Stealth bei deinem Canada-Trip? VP Free?



Ich würde das Switch eher mit dem Bullit vergleichen, oder? Was den Federweg betrifft sind sie ja identisch.


----------



## iNSANE! (12. September 2005)

@ Numinisflo - www.frorider.com unter Angebote - Sicher sind deine Discs aber auch geil


Als "Ersatz" würde ich wirklich das VP Free sehen...geiles Teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> @ Numinisflo - www.frorider.com unter Angebote - Sicher sind deine Discs aber auch geil
> 
> 
> Als "Ersatz" würde ich wirklich das VP Free sehen...geiles Teil...





Yo INSANE:  

Das ist die Homepage meines Bikehändlers!!!!!!!! Dort habe ich mein Switch gekauft, und auch die genialen Canuck-Discs gesehen. Kennst du den Händler auch oder kennst du die Discs von der Homepage?

Hab ich mir doch richtig gedacht das du das VP favorisieren würdest als Alternative, finde ich auch mit Abstand das schönste Santa.



Übrigens hier mal ein dickes Lob an den Herrn Kimmerle von mir und ich kann den Bikeshop (Radsport Kimmerle) nur empfehlen, der Beste Service den ich jemals erlebt habe!


Grüße 

Numinisflo


----------



## iNSANE! (13. September 2005)

Tja, Numinisflo - so klein ist die Welt! Ja ich kenne die Discs nur von der Site, da ich ja in München wohne und der Rösch mein "Dealer" ist.

Das VP Free...ja...ein Traum. Das Nomad ist etwas zu verformt, aber das gehört jetzt letztlich nicht hier her. *trotzdemträum*

Prost!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Yo INSANE:
> Übrigens hier mal ein dickes Lob an den Herrn Kimmerle von mir und ich kann den Bikeshop (Radsport Kimmerle) nur empfehlen, der Beste Service den ich jemals erlebt habe!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stimme Dir voll zu. Hab meins auch bei Frank geholt  
Super Service, alle Teile da bzw. sehr schnell angeliefert.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2005)

@Jendo

wie fühlt sich die Pike an?
HAb mir nochwas zum bergabheizen zugelegt und will da meine 66RC reinmachen.
Suche dann noch ne Pike oder Z150 für mein Switch. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie die Gabel so geht. 140 find ich halt schon wenig


----------



## Jendo (14. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Jendo
> 
> wie fühlt sich die Pike an?
> HAb mir nochwas zum bergabheizen zugelegt und will da meine 66RC reinmachen.
> Suche dann noch ne Pike oder Z150 für mein Switch. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie die Gabel so geht. 140 find ich halt schon wenig


Die Pike ist richtig geil. Tolles Ansprechverhalten sehr steif und nutz eigentlich sehr gut den Federweg, insoweit ich das bis jetzt feststellen konnte. Das überaus positivste ist natürlich das Gewicht! Bei nur 2kilo an der Front fährt sich das ganze Bike anders.
Ich kann sie nur empfehlen.Auch wenn sie nicht grad 170mm zu bieten hat  
Gruß Jendo

P.S. Was haste dir denn noch als Bergabbike geholt? Bild?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. September 2005)

@Jendo

Na das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Hab erfahren, das ein Kumpel auch eine bekommt. Dann kann ich mal testen.

Eigentlich wollte ich ein Demo8 kaufen. Gebraucht bis 1 JAhr alt. Gibt es aber schlecht zur Zeit. Dann bin ich aber an ein Schnäppchen gekommen. ES ist dann halt doch ein Big Hit geworden. Ist nicht gerade ein arg Individuelles Bike aber bewährt. Und ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten TAge. Da kommt der Rahmen und ich kann basteln. Das Switch wird über den Winter bis zum März als Standfester Tourer aufgebaut. 

Bild, wenn´s fertig ist. Vom Switch werde ich auch noch ein vorher / nachher Bild machen.


----------



## Redking (15. September 2005)

Hallo
ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem Switch 3.0 Modelljahr 2006 haltet??
Besonders was schlagt ihr für eine Rahmengröße vor??
Bin 1,80m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85 cm.
Für mehr Action auf dem Bike sollte das 16,5" reichen, aber wie sieht es dann mit der Uphill Tauglichkeit aus? Ist dann nicht 18" besser?

Wie sieht es mit der Lackqualität bei RM also bei den Switch aus?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jendo (15. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem Switch 3.0 Modelljahr 2006 haltet??
> Besonders was schlagt ihr für eine Rahmengröße vor??
> Bin 1,80m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85 cm.
> ...


na das 3.0 ist doch ein tolles Bike und der Lack wird sicherlich noch genauso gut sein wie bei den älteren Modellen. Mein Lack hält und glänzt und das macht mich glücklich. Bei 1,80cm kannst du ruhig den 18" Rahmen nehmen.Zumal ja jetzt das gebogene Oberrohr für noch mehr Schritt
fFreiheit sorgen soll


----------



## Redking (15. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> na das 3.0 ist doch ein tolles Bike und der Lack wird sicherlich noch genauso gut sein wie bei den älteren Modellen. Mein Lack hält und glänzt und das macht mich glücklich. Bei 1,80cm kannst du ruhig den 18" Rahmen nehmen.Zumal ja jetzt das gebogene Oberrohr für noch mehr Schritt
> fFreiheit sorgen soll



Bei meinen Stumpjumper ist auch das Oberrohr gebogen! Ist aber weniger wendig und für Action auf dem Bike doch etwas lang!
Also geht mal wieder nichts ohne beide Größen gefahren zu sein!

Danke erstmal!
Vielleicht gehöre ich ja bald zu Switch Gemeinde dazu!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (15. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem Switch 3.0 Modelljahr 2006 haltet??
> Besonders was schlagt ihr für eine Rahmengröße vor??
> Bin 1,80m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85 cm.
> ...




@Klaus: Ich persönlich finde das 3.0er Switch sehr geil, auch das Rot gefällt mir gut. 
 Bei einer Körpergröße von ca 1,83m fahre ich selbst an meinem 2005er Switch Moko Rahmengröße 18", was für mich in allen Bereichen die ideale Größe ist!

Zur Lackqualität kann ich nur soviel sagen: Bis jetzt hat sich die Qualität des RM-Lacks als sehr gut herausgestellt, allerdings ist mein Bike auch noch recht neu - hierzu werden dir die anderen Switch-Fanatics im Thread sicher mehr sagen können - oder Jungs?????


Viele Grüße.

Numinisflo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (15. September 2005)

also mir ist ein stück lack weg geplatzt weil ich voll depp auf der Suche nach Knack - Geräuschen meine Dämpferschraube zu fest gezogen hab - also mea culpa...sonst wür ich sagen er ist gut - ich versprehce mir aber v.a. vom Stealth Anit Radar lack ne Menge - matt ist immer robuster...oder ich lass meinen Rahmen eloxieren...


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. September 2005)

Hier stell ich auch mal mein aktuelles Switch rein..


----------



## numinisflo (15. September 2005)

Geiles Switch!!! 
Mir gefällt das Rot sehr gut - was ist das für ein Jahrgang und was für eine Kurbel?

Gruß.

Numinisflo.


----------



## Redking (15. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> also mir ist ein stück lack weg geplatzt weil ich voll depp auf der Suche nach Knack - Geräuschen meine Dämpferschraube zu fest gezogen hab - also mea culpa...sonst wür ich sagen er ist gut - ich versprehce mir aber v.a. vom Stealth Anit Radar lack ne Menge - matt ist immer robuster...oder ich lass meinen Rahmen eloxieren...



Wenn ich das  richtig sehe hast du schon ein Switch??
Kaufst du dir ein neues oder nur den neuen Rahmen??

Das mit dem eloxieren werde ich wohl mit dem Stumpjumper auch machen müssen! An den Lack musst du bloß mit einem Splittsteinchen drankommen schon fliegt der weg!  

Habe gehört das die neuen Modelle 06, so ab November bei einigen Händlern auftauchen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hyper (16. September 2005)

Kurbel sollte eine silberne Diabolus sein


----------



## numinisflo (16. September 2005)

Hyper schrieb:
			
		

> Kurbel sollte eine silberne Diabolus sein





Danke.

- sieht echt geil aus!


Gruß.

Numinisflo.


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

Hyper schrieb:
			
		

> Kurbel sollte eine silberne Diabolus sein



Stimmt! Es ist eine komplette Diabolus Ausstattung verbaut! Silberne Kurbeln und silberner Diabolus Vorbau mit 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung.


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Switch!!!
> Mir gefällt das Rot sehr gut - was ist das für ein Jahrgang und was für eine Kurbel?
> 
> Gruß.
> ...



Das ist ein 2005er Switch S3 allerdings in der 2006er Farbe! Ist ein Einzelstück!! Normalerweise ist das Switch S3 Dunkelgrün..


----------



## numinisflo (16. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein 2005er Switch S3 allerdings in der 2006er Farbe! Ist ein Einzelstück!! Normalerweise ist das Switch S3 Dunkelgrün..




Wie kommst zu der Ehre ne 06er Lackierung zu besitzen?


Gruß.

Numinisflo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst zu der Ehre ne 06er Lackierung zu besitzen?
> 
> 
> Gruß.
> ...



..sponsoring!!


----------



## iNSANE! (16. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das  richtig sehe hast du schon ein Switch??
> Kaufst du dir ein neues oder nur den neuen Rahmen??



allerdings - schau mal in meine Foto Gallery *g* - wenn dann hol ich mir den Rahmen - den Stealth gibts ja auch nur als Rahmen


----------



## numinisflo (17. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings - schau mal in meine Foto Gallery *g* - wenn dann hol ich mir den Rahmen - den Stealth gibts ja auch nur als Rahmen



Hab heute den neuen Rocky-Jubiläumskatalog bekommen, nochmal alle Rockies genau angeschaut und das Stealth ist wirklich der mit Abstand geilste Rahmen 2006! Der richtig schön aufgebaut, nicht schlecht - mach mal Insane  - würd ich gerne sehen......


Gruß.


Numinisflo.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute den neuen Rocky-Jubiläumskatalog bekommen, nochmal alle Rockies genau angeschaut und das Stealth ist wirklich der mit Abstand geilste Rahmen 2006! Der richtig schön aufgebaut, nicht schlecht - mach mal Insane  - würd ich gerne sehen......
> 
> 
> Gruß.
> ...



Naja, mal abwarten wie es mit den Preisen für den Rahmen in USA / Canada aussieht...denn hier ist er unverhältnismäßig teuer.
AUsserdem gibt es da ja auch noch Santa, Intense, Nicolai und v.a. PROCEED   

We'll see - jetzt wirds eh bald kalt


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, mal abwarten wie es mit den Preisen für den Rahmen in USA / Canada aussieht...denn hier ist er unverhältnismäßig teuer.
> AUsserdem gibt es da ja auch noch Santa, Intense, Nicolai und v.a. PROCEED
> 
> We'll see - jetzt wirds eh bald kalt



Ich würd mir nie ein Bike über Canada oder Amerika kaufen, auch wenn man sich dadurch ein paar Euronen sparen kann! Sobald irgendwann mal was sein sollte mit dem Bike, muss man die Garantieabwicklung mit dem Händler abklären wo man das Bike gekauft hat. In diesem Falle dann dementsprechend in Canada oder Amerika. Der deutsche Importeur hat keinerlei Möglichkeiten, bikes die nicht in Deutschland gekauft wurden, die Garantie abzuwickeln, da das Bike ja eigentlich nicht in Deutschland sein dürfte!! Also, wenn ihr auf den vollen Service wert legt, dann kauft euch die Frames oder Bikes im guten alten D-Lande!
Zum Preis des Switch Stealth muss man sagen, dass er eh billiger geworden ist, im Vergleich zum 2005er Modell! Und außerdem hat man fast wieder ein Einzelstück! Wird wieder nur 25 Stück in Deutschland geben..

Zum Thema kalt: Bei uns hat es heute stolze 6 Grad!!


----------



## iNSANE! (18. September 2005)

Also lieber Super Mario Lenzen - ich denke dass Du diesbezüglich leider zu befangen bist...    Was ich Dir aber auf keinen Fall übel nehme! So ist's nicht gemeint - nur: Du hast zwar grundsätzlich recht aber ich kann mir selber helfen - worauf man in den meisten Fällen sowieso angewießen ist.

Da ich leider die Rocky Preise nicht kenne kann ich jetzt nur für Santa Cruz sprechen und da liegt der VP Free mit aktuellem Umrechnungskurs (16.9 - nach Handelsschluss) bei 1400  (coated/DHX 5.0) in USA - was einem Importeurpreis von 2299 (Bikemailorder) gegenübersteht. 

Wenn man davon ausgeht dass man sich das Ding von Bekannten privat schicken lässt, d.h, OHNE Zoll, oder man es sich in einem sagen wir mal 6kg Karton mitnimmt dann sind das doch ERHEBLICH Diskrepanzen.

Und wenn mir bei solchen Preisen dann mal ein Paar Lager platzen dann kauf ich mir da eben neue...
Von einem Rahmenbruch geh ich einfach mal für mich gesprochen nicht aus (ein Grund warum man solche Räder kauft und nicht CMP oder so).

Ob die SOndermodelle jetzt billiger sind oder nicht als letztes Jahr lass ich mal so stehen. Fakt bleibt - ein Import kann oder ist unter bestimmten Umständen billiger und die für mich KLAR bessere Alternative, da ich in den Jahren des Sports gelernt habe dass ich auch gut auf den Support der Importeure gut verzichten kann - aber das ist ja ein anderer Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Also lieber Super Mario Lenzen - ich denke dass Du diesbezüglich leider zu befangen bist...   Was ich Dir aber auf keinen Fall übel nehme! So ist's nicht gemeint - nur: Du hast zwar grundsätzlich recht aber ich kann mir selber helfen - worauf man in den meisten Fällen sowieso angewießen ist.
> 
> Da ich leider die Rocky Preise nicht kenne kann ich jetzt nur für Santa Cruz sprechen und da liegt der VP Free mit aktuellem Umrechnungskurs (16.9 - nach Handelsschluss) bei 1400  (coated/DHX 5.0) in USA - was einem Importeurpreis von 2299 (Bikemailorder) gegenübersteht.
> 
> ...





Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die amerikanischen Preise deutlich günstiger als die Importpreise  -  da kann ich dir absolut zustimmen.

Zu den Preisen der RM Sondermodelle kann ich nur sagen das der neue Stealth Rahmen nach der Preisliste 2390,- kostet und somit günstiger ist als meine 2005er Moko-Special-Edition mit 2590,-.


Gruß.

Numinisflo.


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. September 2005)

Hi INSANE,

mit meinem Beitrag wollte ich nur generell aufklären welche Probleme auftreten können, wenn man sich ein Bike oder einen Frame über die Staaten kauft. Und das ist Fakt, dass kein Importeur in Deutschland bzw. in Europa dazu bereit ist, einen Rahmen zu reklamieren oder auszutauschen der nicht in dem jeweiligen Land gekauft bzw. Importiert wurde. Diesen Fakt wissen jedoch nur die wenigsten Leute und die selbigen sind dann sauer, wenn es heißt: "Sorry, wir können deinen Garantieanspruch nicht wahrnehmen, da der Rahmen aus Amerika ist und du mit deinem Händler in Amerika die Garantieabwicklung klären musst". Wenn du (und da bist einer von wenigen) all deine Probleme selber klären kannst dann bin ich froh! Dickes Respekt   Aber andere haben sogar Probleme wenn ihre Scheibenbremse schleift und sie nicht wissen was zu tun ist!? Und nur für diejenigen habe ich meinen Post gesendet, dass sie sich genau überlegen sollen, ob sie ein Schnäppchen über Amerika machen wollen, oder ob sie ein paar Kröten mehr berappeln und damit den vollen Service erhalten! Und der Service ist wirklich gut!

Das war so mein Gedanke.. Also nichts für ungut "INSANE"    

Wie dem auch sei.. Habt Spaß mit euren Bikes, passt gut drauf auf und "RIDE ON!!!"


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Preisen der RM Sondermodelle kann ich nur sagen das der neue Stealth Rahmen nach der Preisliste 2390,- kostet und somit günstiger ist als meine 2005er Moko-Special-Edition mit 2590,-.
> 
> 
> Gruß.
> ...


Hi Numinisflo, 

stimmt! Die Switch (egal ob Frame oder Bike) sind günstiger geworden! Obwohl der neue Frame X mal besser ist als das aktuelle Modell!! Mehr Federweg (ganze 178mm), gebogenes Oberrohr für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, Vierkantrohre an der Schwinge die zusätzliche Stabilität bringen (wobei es bei den Rundrohren keinerlei Stabilitätsprobleme gegeben hat, aber aufgrund des Mehrfederwegs lieber stabiler gebaut), verändertes und stärkeres Steuerrohr und keine Industrielager mehr, sondern Hohlachsen bzw. 12mm Steckachsen an der Umlenkung welche steifer, stabiler, leichter und weniger anfällig sind..

Soviel zum neuen Switch.. wobei das aktuelle immernoch ein Hammergeiles Bike ist!!  

greetings,


----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2005)

@ Numinisflo - Ja, das mit den gesunkenen Preisen haben wir jetzt ja immer wieder gelesen - das ist ja auch gut so!

@ Mario - Klar geb ich Dir ja recht und das habe ich in meinem Post ja auch eingeräumt. Es war kein Angriff oder so, also locker bleiben - nur eben die Feststellung meiner Sicht der Dinge. Für die Masse der Rider dürfte Deine Argumentation wohl schon zutreffend sein.
Dass das neue SWITCH nen wesentlich haltbareren Hinternau bekommen hat kommt mir sehr entgegen.

Import hin - Preise runter her - Spass am Riden ist das wichtigste!


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. September 2005)

Gut, dann hätten wir das auch geklärt..   
Ja, der Hinterbau des neuen Switch ist der Wahnsinn!! Und vorallem die neuen Hohlachsen....  

Rock'n Roll,


----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2005)

Ja, also vom neuen Hinterbau verspreche ich mir Haltbarkeitsmäßig einen echten Fortschritt. Das ist meiner Meinung auch der größte Fortschritt den das neue SWITCH  macht. Das Mehr an Hub war ja zu erwarten und der neue Hauptrahmen macht natürlich Sinn aber der ist ja eher Evolution als Revolution.
Ich bin aber eh so groß dass ich aufm 18" nie Probleme hab. Aber gerade für Slopestyle usw ist das niedrigere Oberrohr sicher fein. Keine Frage.


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem Switch 3.0 Modelljahr 2006 haltet??
> Besonders was schlagt ihr für eine Rahmengröße vor??
> Bin 1,80m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85 cm.
> ...



Ein 18" Switch ist bei 1,80m auf jeden Fall die beste Größe! Ich bin 1,77m und komm auch mit 18" Super Zurecht und das mit der hohen 66 Gabel! 2006 baut die Gabel aber niedriger und auch das angesprochene abgesengte Oberrohr trägt viel dazu bei!!
Also, hol dir ein 18 Zöller


----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2005)

Bin auch knapp über 1,80m groß und fahre das 18" Switch - passt wie angegossen 



Numinisflo.


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. September 2005)

Ein kleiner Einwurf von mir..
Mein sweetes Flow! Nicht der aktuellste Stand aber doch schön zum anschauen!?







later, 
Mario


----------



## iNSANE! (20. September 2005)

Schönes Rad! Hast Du das RM7 heuer auf der Messe in Garmisch zum Verkauf angeboten? Des kommt mir so bekannt vor...

Wenn des Dein Zimmer ist - dann isses ganz schön voll - und kräftig dekoriert!

Ansonsten...wie zufrieden bist du mit den DEEMAX?!

Danke, Gruß, Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (20. September 2005)

Ich höre immer wieder das Rocky sei kein Freerider!
Stimmt das und was meint ihr dazu?





Wenn ihr jemanden mit Interesse an einem Switch kennt sagt bescheid.


----------



## Jendo (20. September 2005)

...was für ein Switch!  
aber trotzdem Geil!
Gruß JEndo


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Rad! Hast Du das RM7 heuer auf der Messe in Garmisch zum Verkauf angeboten? Des kommt mir so bekannt vor...
> 
> Wenn des Dein Zimmer ist - dann isses ganz schön voll - und kräftig dekoriert!
> 
> ...



Mein RM7 hab ich vor kurzem erst bei eBay angeboten, das in Garmisch war jemand anderes!?

Mein Zimmer => Standart Digger!! Ist aber schon weniger geworden. Ich glaube das Pic ist im Juli entstanden!?

Deemax: Wenn man regelmäßig die Speichenspannung überprüft und darauf achtet dass es die Speichen nicht an der Nabe aushebeln, dann ist alles in Ordnung und ich bin auch soweit zufrieden mit den Laufrädern! Sie sind vorallen schön leicht!! Ich bin sie halt bis jetzt bloß auf meinem Flow gefahren und noch nicht auf nem Freerider im harten Gelände. Dazu kann ich halt kein Statement abgeben.

Sorry, dass ich hier in den Switch Thread mein Flow gestellt habe! Wollte eigentlich in die Rocky Gallerie..

Bis dann, 
Mario


----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre immer wieder das Rocky sei kein Freerider!
> Stimmt das und was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> 
> ...






....und ich spüre jeden Tag aufs neue dass das Switch ein perfekter Freerider ist! 

Hängt mit Sicherheit auch sowohl mit dem Aufbau des Bikes an sich als auch mit der Definition des Freeridens zusammen.


Was ist das für ein Switch?

Gruß.


Numinisflo.


----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2005)

@freeridechecker: Geiles Flow, muss man schon sagen!!! So sieht ein Bikezimmer aus! Ich hoffe du planst nicht dich mit Vittel zu ertränken....


Numinisflo.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Deemax: Wenn man regelmäßig die Speichenspannung überprüft und darauf achtet dass es die Speichen nicht an der Nabe aushebeln, dann ist alles in Ordnung und ich bin auch soweit zufrieden mit den Laufrädern! Sie sind vorallen schön leicht!! Ich bin sie halt bis jetzt bloß auf meinem Flow gefahren und noch nicht auf nem Freerider im harten Gelände. Dazu kann ich halt kein Statement abgeben.




Hm - Das ist wohl der Punkt...denke als FR Wheels nehm ich se nimmer. Das mit der Speichenspannung ist echt wichtig. Schon im neu Zustand.
Was machst mim FLOW? Dirten? Streeten? Touren?
Wär cool sich mal in Garmisch zu sehen.


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hm - Das ist wohl der Punkt...denke als FR Wheels nehm ich se nimmer. Das mit der Speichenspannung ist echt wichtig. Schon im neu Zustand.
> Was machst mim FLOW? Dirten? Streeten? Touren?
> Wär cool sich mal in Garmisch zu sehen.



Ich glaube als Hardcore-Wheelset sind sie zu leicht, zu schmal und zu instabil. Das die Speichen nicht durch Speichenlöcher gehen, sondern nur eingehängt sind, kann auf dauer keine stabilität bringen!? Ich würd im richtigen Freeride-Bereich lieber auf das herkömmliche Speichensystem setzen!

Mein Flow brauch ich hauptsächlich zum street'n, Dirt-jumpen und für Bikercross. Aber meistens bin ich damit in der Stadt unterwegs..

Klar komm doch mal nach Garmisch!! Dann fahren wir ein paar Spots ab.. Im Oktober hab ich wieder mehr Zeit!?

later, 
Mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> @freeridechecker: Geiles Flow, muss man schon sagen!!! So sieht ein Bikezimmer aus! Ich hoffe du planst nicht dich mit Vittel zu ertränken....
> 
> 
> Numinisflo.



I love VITTEL!!


----------



## iNSANE! (20. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> I love VITTEL!!



Me 2! Der Dirk (Janz) wollte mich schon in Garmisch in diesem leckeren Gesöff ertränken - dann haben wir aber doch auf "Shitfaced" Beer gewechselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2005)

Mal kurz ne ganz andere Zwischenfrage: Am Wochendende ist ja der District Ride in Nürnberg, ich hab irgendwo gelesen das Mario da am Start ist - stimmt das?

Wer von euch Switchern hat vor am Samstag nach Nürnberg zu fahren, ich denke ich werde auf jeden Fall hingehen?!


Numinisflo.


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Mal kurz ne ganz andere Zwischenfrage: Am Wochendende ist ja der District Ride in Nürnberg, ich hab irgendwo gelesen das Mario da am Start ist - stimmt das?
> 
> Wer von euch Switchern hat vor am Samstag nach Nürnberg zu fahren, ich denke ich werde auf jeden Fall hingehen?!
> 
> ...



Nee, ich bin leider nicht am Start!! Wo hast du das gelesen? Ich wär zwar gern mitgefahren, aber bloß zum zuschauen fahr ich nicht extra nach Nürnberg.
Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich in die Schweiz fahren zum riden. Da hab ich mehr davon!!


----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2005)

Hi Mario, 

bin mir nicht mehr sicher wo ich das her habe, aber ich glaube irgendwo im Bikeboard.at oder sowas könnte das gewesen sein. Werde mir am Samstag die Runs in Nürnberg anschauen.

Viel Spaß in der Schweiz - wohin gehts denn genau?

Gruß.


Numinisflo.


----------



## Redking (20. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 18" Switch ist bei 1,80m auf jeden Fall die beste Größe! Ich bin 1,77m und komm auch mit 18" Super Zurecht und das mit der hohen 66 Gabel! 2006 baut die Gabel aber niedriger und auch das angesprochene abgesengte Oberrohr trägt viel dazu bei!!
> Also, hol dir ein 18 Zöller



@ freeridechecker

Danke, von den Daten her ist es dann aber teilweise größer als mein Stumpjumper 120 in Größe L! 
Du kommt also gut auch die Berge rauf?
Wo kann ich denn jetzt schon Switch '06 ansehen außer im Katalog??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mario,
> 
> bin mir nicht mehr sicher wo ich das her habe, aber ich glaube irgendwo im Bikeboard.at oder sowas könnte das gewesen sein. Werde mir am Samstag die Runs in Nürnberg anschauen.
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß in Nürnberg! Wird 100%ig eine geile Show! Solange das Wetter hält!?
Für mich gehts in die Lenzerheide zu dieser Lesertestwoche. Ist gut für coverage und natürlich für's riden! In der Schweiz ist man ja nicht so oft!?

greetings, 
Mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ freeridechecker
> 
> Danke, von den Daten her ist es dann aber teilweise größer als mein Stumpjumper 120 in Größe L!
> Du kommt also gut auch die Berge rauf?
> ...



Gut, jeder Hersteller hat andere bezeichnungen bei den Rahmengrößen. Da musst du dich wirklich an die Geometriedaten (sprich Oberrohrlänge, Schrittfreiheit, Radstand, usw.) halten.
Die Berge kommst du auf jeden Fall noch recht gut rauf! Jenachdem wie du das Bike aufbaust!?

Die neuen Rocky's sind auf der Bikeaction Homepage anzusehen. www.bikeaction.de ; einfach auf Products -> Rocky Mountain 2006.

later, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (21. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, jeder Hersteller hat andere bezeichnungen bei den Rahmengrößen. Da musst du dich wirklich an die Geometriedaten (sprich Oberrohrlänge, Schrittfreiheit, Radstand, usw.) halten.
> Die Berge kommst du auf jeden Fall noch recht gut rauf! Jenachdem wie du das Bike aufbaust!?
> 
> Die neuen Rocky's sind auf der Bikeaction Homepage anzusehen. www.bikeaction.de ; einfach auf Products -> Rocky Mountain 2006.
> ...



Hallo Mario

ja da habe ich auch schon geschaut! Deswegen ist auch der Vergleich der Geometriedaten schon geschehen!
Schade das ich nicht in die Lenzerheide kann! Dort könnte ich bestimmt beider Größen fahren!
Ich möchte gerne das Switch 3.0! Also erst mal nichts mehr verändern!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mario
> 
> ja da habe ich auch schon geschaut! Deswegen ist auch der Vergleich der Geometriedaten schon geschehen!
> Schade das ich nicht in die Lenzerheide kann! Dort könnte ich bestimmt beider Größen fahren!
> ...


Switch 3.0  !! Geiles Bike! Wird auch mein Rahmen nächstes Jahr! 
Du kannst ja auch z.B. mal das aktuelle 2005er Modell fahren. Von der Geometrie sind sich die beiden Rahmen ziemlich identisch. Nur so kleinigkeiten, wie das gebogene Oberrohr muss man sich halt dazudenken!?


----------



## iNSANE! (21. September 2005)

Hi Jungs...

Also ich werd wohl beim District Ride sein! Das wird geil.

Mario, in welcher Zeitung wird denn Dich dann mal wieder sehen wenn Du bei Lesertagen bist? Bike?!

Cya, Felix


----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2005)

Yo Insane: Gehst du Freitag&Samstag oder nur Samstag nach Nürnberg?

Bei mir wirds nur der Samstag werden.....



Numinisflo


----------



## iNSANE! (21. September 2005)

Ich bin auch am Samstag dort - so, jetzt sollten wir den SWITCH Thread aber nicht weiter "abusen".
Vll ein neuer, "Dies und Das" Thread?


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. September 2005)

ich geh am samstag ma nach nbg... wenn jemand lust auf ne switch dropsession am schmausenbuck hat, dann soller mir ma smsn oder ma anrufen...
01708865106, aber niemandem verraten... hab leider fürn contest keine wildcard bekommen, dabei war ich scho ganz nah dran...


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs...
> 
> Also ich werd wohl beim District Ride sein! Das wird geil.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys, 

ich komm grad aus der Schweiz zurück. War richtig Geil! Wir haben ein paar super Bilder gemacht, das Wetter war der Hammer und die Trails einfach unendlich... Bikemäßig bin ich viel mein RMX gefahren, aber für die Fotos hab ich dann eins von den 2006er Slyer genommen!    So ein geiles Bike!! Der Wahnsinn!!
Ja mal sehen, wann ich wieder zu lesen bin!? Auf jeden Fall in der nächsten FREERIDE, aber die lässt ja noch auf sich warten!! (Nächsten März glaub ich!?) Vielleicht die nächste BIKE, oder MOUNTAIN BIKE durchblättern!?!

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## iNSANE! (25. September 2005)

Hi Mario!

Schee dasst wieder da bist.

Wir haben jetzt für "offtopic" Themen (also vom SWITCH) nen Extra Thread.
Ansonsten dachte (und hoffte ich) noch auf eine letzte Ausgabe der FR zum Jahresschluss.
Evtl besuch ich Dich mal über die Wintermonate - Skifahren, labern, feiern.

Der DISTRICT RIDE war nur noch stark! V.a. im nachhinein...Wade war wieder super drauf. Immer nett ihn zu treffen.

Das war jetzt auch alles Offtopic - also ab jetzt -> rein in unseren neuen Thread!


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2005)

Ihr kennt ja alle mein Switch hier:







Es ist bald soweit! Der Frame kommt unters Volk!! Du hast die Möglichkeit dieses Unikat dein eigen zu nennen. Es ist der ganz normale Switch S3 Rahmen von 2005, nur eben nicht in diesem langweiligen Dunkelgrün, sondern in Team Rot. Der Rahmen wurde als Muster für das 2006er Switch S3 lackiert und kam sehr gut an. Ich hatte vor den Frame so in 2-Wochen in eBay reinzustellen, wobei ihr jetzt schon die Möglichkeit habt, mir per PM eine Preisvorstellung oder einfach Feedback zu geben!? 
!!Es handelt sich ausschließlich um den Rahmen inkl. Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer in der Rahmengröße 18"!!

Also, schonmal schön sparen!!

Achja, der Rahmen ist erst ca. Juni/Juli von Rocky aus Canada gekommen. Ist also nicht viel unterwegs gewesen!!

Bis dann und Viele Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## Mr.Fork (29. September 2005)

Erstmal, Das Teil ist nen Hammer
Ich werde mir wohl kein neues 2006 kaufen, bin der Meinung
das ist kein Switch mehr!. Irgendwie fehlt der klassiche look.

Wie bekommt man Bilder in groß eingestellt??
Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (29. September 2005)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal, Das Teil ist nen Hammer
> Ich werde mir wohl kein neues 2006 kaufen, bin der Meinung
> das ist kein Switch mehr!. Irgendwie fehlt der klassiche look.
> 
> ...



Schönes Switch! Ist das deins? Das war 2005 auch eine Special Edition in einer kleinen Stückzahl. Aber eigentlich mit Marzocchi's neuem Rocco Dämpfer ausgestattet!?

Bilder musst du in deine Foto-Galerie reinstellen und von da dann die Bilder in deinen Text einfügen..

greetings, 
Mario


----------



## Mr.Fork (29. September 2005)

Ja das ist meins, richtig es ist eine Promo-Version gewesen.
Habe ziemlich günstig geschossen. Nur die Crossmax und die hope 
habe ich nachgerüstet.
Danke für den tip!


----------



## Lo2Co (29. September 2005)

Sodele, hier kommt noch 'n Switch:





und ja, die drei Kettenblätter bleiben


----------



## windjunkie (7. Oktober 2005)

mal ne optische Frage:haben denn alle 2004er SL Rahmen die gleiche Farbe und dieses nette Muster aufm Oberrohr? oder gabs da auch ne special edition?

Teils schaut die Farbe bei Onlinehändlern irgedwie anders aus und des Muster fehlt auch, bei Orginalfotos aber immer drauf?

Wer hat n Plan?

greets alex


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Oktober 2005)

Ja, soweit ich wissen tu haben alle 04er Switches das Tribal auf dem Oberrohr.
Und, ja, es gab auch eine Special Edition - das MOKO - auch mit Tribals - aber eben anders...aber da kennt sich der Numinisflo besser aus   
Schau mal in seine Gallery ob es das ist was du meinst.


----------



## numinisflo (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Jungs, mal wieder was von mir.

Also soweit ich weiß ist das mit dem Tribal auf dem Oberrohr bei den 2004er Switch Modellen Standard gewesen, aber ohne Gewähr.

Bei der Moko-Special-Edition kann ich Insane korrigieren (yeah, wer hätte das gedacht,  ) und sagen das das ein 2005er Model ist. Ich glaube im Jahr 2004 war das Richie Schley Switch die Special Edition.


Regards


Numinisflo.


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Oktober 2005)

windjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne optische Frage:haben denn alle 2004er SL Rahmen die gleiche Farbe und dieses nette Muster aufm Oberrohr? oder gabs da auch ne special edition?
> 
> Teils schaut die Farbe bei Onlinehändlern irgedwie anders aus und des Muster fehlt auch, bei Orginalfotos aber immer drauf?
> 
> ...



Alle 2004er Switch SL haben die gleiche Farbe und das Tribal auf dem Oberrohr. Die Bilder die man gelegentlich auf Internetseiten sieht (so auch auf der Rocky Homepage), sind Sample Modelle gewesen. Das heißt, die Bilder von den Bikes wurden vor der eigentlichen Produktion gemacht und abgedruckt. Die Farbe und das Tribal sind nach der Katalogherstellung geändert worden. Kommt öfter mal vor..

later,


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Will euch mal meins auch nicht vorenthalten, ist erst heute Früh gekommen und so gegen 3 wars schon aufgebaut.

Hätte da moch paar Fragen: Sind die Lager am Hinterbau bei den Ausfallenden Gleit- oder Industrielager?

Erkennt man den Jahrgang anhand des Fotos?


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Oktober 2005)

Jahrgang ist 2003. Der Rahmen war eine Special Edition und es gab wieder nur 25 Stk. in D-Land.
Den Jahrgang kannst du aber auch an Hand der Rahmennummer feststellen. Die ersten vier Zahlen stehen für das Modelljahr. Bei dir müsste also die Rahmennummer mit 2003..... beginnen!?

Am Hinterbau sind Gleitlager.

serwas, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. Oktober 2005)

@Mario:

Da du ja angekündigt hast dein "Special-Switch" zu verkaufen würde mich interessieren was du dir als Nachfolger zulegen wirst? Ein 2006er Switch?
Bin mal gespannt was du dir vorstellst .


Gruß.



FLO


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Oktober 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am Hinterbau sind Gleitlager.


OOOh, da bin ich ja garnicht begeistert von, die schlagen doch bestimmt recht schnell aus, und die Wartungsintervalle sind auch etwas kürzer??!


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Oktober 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> @Mario:
> 
> Da du ja angekündigt hast dein "Special-Switch" zu verkaufen würde mich interessieren was du dir als Nachfolger zulegen wirst? Ein 2006er Switch?
> Bin mal gespannt was du dir vorstellst .
> ...



Ja, mein aktuelles Switch S3 wird vom 2006er S3 abgelöst. Die Farbe bleibt zwar gleich, aber dafür darf ich dann den neuen Frame ausreizen!! Das gute Stück flattert mir auch schon bald ins Haus!!  

bis dann, 
Mario

PS: Mein jeziges Switch ist in wenigen tagen in eBay.....


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Oktober 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> OOOh, da bin ich ja garnicht begeistert von, die schlagen doch bestimmt recht schnell aus, und die Wartungsintervalle sind auch etwas kürzer??!



Also bei meinem 2005er Switch sind die selben Gleitlager verbaut und ich hatte keinen einzigen Ausfall oder Probleme mit diesen. Ich musste nicht einmal die schrauben nachziehen oder sonstiges!! Da wirst du bestimmt keine Probleme bekommen!?

@all: schreibt mal ob ihr Probleme mit den Gleitlagern an besagter Stelle hattet. Ich kanns mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen!?!

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

ich hatte bisher auch keine Probleme.
Musste auch nie eine Schraube nachziehen und das Switch läuft schon 1,5 JAhre.


----------



## Lo2Co (10. Oktober 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> OOOh, da bin ich ja garnicht begeistert von, die schlagen doch bestimmt recht schnell aus, und die Wartungsintervalle sind auch etwas kürzer??!



Ist eigentlich sogar recht gut, dass an dieser Stelle Gleitlager sitzen.
Der Drehwinkel bei diesem Gelenk ist extrem gering und das Lager selbst ist recht klein, sodass ich da ein Rillenkugellager eher nicht haben möchte.

Ich hab übrigens vor ein paar Wochen mal den gesamten Hinterbau auseinander genommen und alle Lager überprüft, da war nirgends Spiel oder übermäßiger Verschleiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (10. Oktober 2005)

Glückwunsch, das 2003er, eins der schönsten Special Edition, einfach nur traumhaft-nur der Sattel stört die Optik aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

So long, ride on!

Gruss Marc


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2005)

Die Gleitlager müssen kaum Kraft übertragen, deswegen werden sie wahrscheinlich langer halten als der Rahmen selbst.

G.


----------



## numinisflo (10. Oktober 2005)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen - da wirds mit den Gleitlagern sicher keine Probleme geben!!!


Gruß


FLO


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Oktober 2005)

Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch, das 2003er, eins der schönsten Special Edition, einfach nur traumhaft-nur der Sattel stört die Optik aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
> 
> So long, ride on!
> 
> Gruss Marc



Danke, danke! Ja, bin schon auch am überlegen, ob ich den nicht tauschen sollte, hatte halt gerade den noch rumliegen. Hatte auch schon ne Kollision zwischen Sattel und Hinterrad, wegen dem krassen Winkel und der länge des Sattels, das war vielleicht ein seltsames Geräusch.

Ausserdem kann ich zu dem Rahmen nur sagen: Draufsetzen und sofort wohlfühlen, z.B. reisse ich damit längere Manuals als mit meinem Agent!Orange, obwohl die Kettenstreben meiner Meinung doch etwas lang sind, geht aber irgendwie. Auch sonst ist es echt ein verspieltes Ding, trotz 17,6 Kg.
So Long


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. Oktober 2005)

Stealth...


----------



## zyco (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi, wollte euch nochmal mein altes Switch vorstellen. 
Es war ein treuer Begleiter durch meine Einstiegszeit in den Bike-Sektor...






btw. Inwiefern kann man dem 02er noch zu mehr Federweg verhelfen, wie weit verändert sich die Geometrie und ist dann das 2005er Modell da das Ende der Fahnenstange wegen des neuen Hauptrahmens in 2006 ?


----------



## numinisflo (16. Oktober 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Stealth...






Das Stealth ist wirklich wunderschön und meiner Meinung nach das Schönste Switch vom 2006er Jahrgang. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das am Stealth die neuen und feuerroten DT Felgen genial aussehen......

Gruß.


FLO


----------



## Jendo (16. Oktober 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, wollte euch nochmal mein altes Switch vorstellen.
> Es war ein treuer Begleiter durch meine Einstiegszeit in den Bike-Sektor...
> 
> btw. Inwiefern kann man dem 02er noch zu mehr Federweg verhelfen, wie weit verändert sich die Geometrie und ist dann das 2005er Modell da das Ende der Fahnenstange wegen des neuen Hauptrahmens in 2006 ?



Mehr federweg ist nicht mehr drin... Das Baujahr war und ist einfach nicht auf diese Einbaugrößen abgestimmt weder bei Dämpfer noch bei Gabel. Das neue 2006 hat ja aber nicht nur neuen Hauptrahemn sondern auch ein neues Heck wodurch ja auch der Federeg von 178mm gewonnen wird. Da brauch man sicherlich nichts mehr tunen.

Hast du dein neues Bike schon Mario?


----------



## zyco (16. Oktober 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr federweg ist nicht mehr drin... Das Baujahr war und ist einfach nicht auf diese Einbaugrößen abgestimmt weder bei Dämpfer noch bei Gabel. Das neue 2006 hat ja aber nicht nur neuen Hauptrahemn sondern auch ein neues Heck wodurch ja auch der Federeg von 178mm gewonnen wird. Da brauch man sicherlich nichts mehr tunen.



Ich dachte auch nicht daran nur nen längeren Dämpfer einzuhängen, sondern ggf. die Umlenkhebel auszutauschen...


----------



## Jendo (16. Oktober 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte auch nicht daran nur nen längeren Dämpfer einzuhängen, sondern ggf. die Umlenkhebel auszutauschen...



Da gibt es aber meineserachtens nix offizielles zu kaufen! Du kannst dir natürlich so einen neue Wippe anfertigen lassen und dann nen größeren Dämpfer reinsetzen so wie es stylobasti gemacht hat. Haben aber die älteren Switch Modelle bis 2004er Jahrgang nicht ein ganz anderes Einbaulängenmaß als die aktuellern Modelle, beim Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Oktober 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dein neues Bike schon Mario?



...müsste bald kommen


----------



## zyco (17. Oktober 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es aber meineserachtens nix offizielles zu kaufen! Du kannst dir natürlich so einen neue Wippe anfertigen lassen und dann nen größeren Dämpfer reinsetzen so wie es stylobasti gemacht hat. Haben aber die älteren Switch Modelle bis 2004er Jahrgang nicht ein ganz anderes Einbaulängenmaß als die aktuellern Modelle, beim Dämpfer?



Soweit ich noch weiß:

2002er Modelle - 165mm
2003er Modelle - 172.5mm
2004er Modelle - 195mm

Mir war so, dass man z.B. für das 2002er Modell die 2003er oder 2004er Wippe kaufen und einbauen könnte. Die Frage ist natürlich, ob die Hauptrahmen sich in ihrer Geometrie seit 2002 verändert haben (ja, in 2006 haben sie das definitiv). Vonwegen Kollisionsgefahr von Hinterrad und Rahmen.


----------



## Jendo (17. Oktober 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich noch weiß:
> 
> 2002er Modelle - 165mm
> 2003er Modelle - 172.5mm
> ...



Die Geometrien haben sich mit sicherheit den langhubigeren Gabeln angepasst! Ich weiß nur das es 2005 ne neue Geo gab, da dann standartmäßig die MZ 66 drin war...


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Oktober 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> ...müsste bald kommen




*neidisch schau* - für mich wirds wohl bei ner Umlackierung bleiben...in Matt Schwarz *g*


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Oktober 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> *neidisch schau* - für mich wirds wohl bei ner Umlackierung bleiben...in Matt Schwarz *g*


..auch nicht ohne!?! Hört sich gut an!


----------



## jakob (18. Oktober 2005)

hi leute,
ich hab zwar kein switch aber ich hatte mal eins, nen 2003er LTD war ziemlich geil aber jetzt hab ich ein Fusion Whiplash und das ist noch viel geiler ( sorry! ). Denke aber das die neuen Switches wieder super sind, und mit dem Fusion sicher wieder mithalten!
@ zyco
der 2002er Hauptrahmen ist genau der selbe wie der 2003er, bis auf 1.5. sogar die RM7 Hauptrahmen seit 2001 sind von der Geo her gleich, der einzige unterschied ist ein breiteres Hauptlager. ich weiss das so
 genau weil ich hier ein RM7 von 2001 hab, und direkt verglichen habe.
theoretisch kannst du an dein 2002er switch die Hebel und den Dämpfer vom 2003er machen und du hast 150mm, ich glaub aber kaum das du die noch irgenwo herbekommst.... vor allem diese Sondergrösse von Dämpfer. Ich hatte nämlich zuerst ein 2003er Switch LTD mit 130 mm... das lag daran dass es Vorserie war und man hat mir dann nur den Dämpfer und die Hebel getauscht.
btw:
mir sind 2 Switch 2003 an der selben stelle gebrochen, und zwar bei der Dämpfer aufnahme am Hauptrahmen, war zwar nicht toll aber eins muss man Rocky echt lassen, der Service war gigantisch, es gab immer Ersatz, das letzte das ich dann bekommen hab hab ich gleich verscherbelt. bin mal gespannt ob fusion auch so kulant ist , aber hoffentlich werde ich es nie erfahren müssen.
greetz 
jakob


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Oktober 2005)

So. Es ist soweit!! Auf eBay läuft gerade mein aktueller Switch S3 Rahmen. Es handelt sich um ein Einzelstück!! Aber lest einfach den dazugehörigen Text.. Müsste alles beantworten und euch heiß darauf machen!?! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7190539585&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1 

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Oktober 2005)

.......










Rock'n Roll,


----------



## windjunkie (20. Oktober 2005)

Hola,

was fahrt ihr denn für Vorbaulängen/° an euren Switches? bin am überlegen ob diabolous 50mm oder 70mm, 50mm solltens eigentlich tun oder?

greets alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (20. Oktober 2005)

50mm!


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2005)

windjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> was fahrt ihr denn für Vorbaulängen/° an euren Switches? bin am überlegen ob diabolous 50mm oder 70mm, 50mm solltens eigentlich tun oder?
> 
> greets alex



Gegenfrage: Wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße fährst du??


----------



## windjunkie (20. Oktober 2005)

1,80 bei 18''


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2005)

Dann nimm 50mm.

FAhr ich auch. Perfekt bergab und bergauf


----------



## Scar (20. Oktober 2005)

servus

ich muß euch switch fachleute schon wieder nerven   
bei ebay läuft gerade ein komplettes switch und ich frage mich gerade ob es diese rahmen farbe als 05er überhaupt gab ??? siehe bild

wißt ihr vielleicht was auf der rocky seite find ich nix


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2005)

windjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> 1,80 bei 18''



Ja, 50mm ist Perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2005)

Scar schrieb:
			
		

> servus
> 
> ich muß euch switch fachleute schon wieder nerven
> bei ebay läuft gerade ein komplettes switch und ich frage mich gerade ob es diese rahmen farbe als 05er überhaupt gab ??? siehe bild
> ...



Das war auch eine Special Edition von Rocky die extra für den Slopestyle in Saalbach angefertigt wurde. Gabs glaub ich nur 5 Switches in dieser Farbe. Normalerweise sollte aber ein Marzocchi Roco Dämpfer eingebaut sein, da Marzocchi die Bikes für Fotoaufnahmen in Saalbach benötigt hat..
Ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr selten das gute Stück!!


----------



## Scar (20. Oktober 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Das war auch eine Special Edition von Rocky die extra für den Slopestyle in Saalbach angefertigt wurde. Gabs glaub ich nur 5 Switches in dieser Farbe. Normalerweise sollte aber ein Marzocchi Roco Dämpfer eingebaut sein, da Marzocchi die Bikes für Fotoaufnahmen in Saalbach benötigt hat..
> Ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr selten das gute Stück!!



schankedön für die info   

was meint ihr, 2000 ok in der ausstattung ??
wollt damit auch gern am lago die berge hoch kommen


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2005)

Scar schrieb:
			
		

> schankedön für die info
> 
> was meint ihr, 2000 ok in der ausstattung ??
> wollt damit auch gern am lago die berge hoch kommen



Nimms!!! In der Ausstattung ist es wirklich ein fairer Preis und der Rahmen ist auch noch nicht alt, das kann ich dir sagen. Rauf kommen wirst du auf jeden Fall gut! 3-Fach Kettenblatt vorne, ich glaub absenkbare Gabel und den leichteren SL Rahmen. Geiler Freerider!!


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. November 2005)

Es ist soweit habe mir den Switch 06 / Stealth bestellt.
Wer interesse an meinem 05er Rahmen / Sonderlackierung
Moko (rot-weiß) schickt mir ne PM.
Binecht gespannt aufs 06er, geifer   
Bilder in meinem album
oder hier im thread


----------



## kalimero (1. November 2005)

du sagtest in deinem letzten post es sei kein switch mehr   (das 2006er-was solls) darüberhinaus, dass du es selber sehr preiswert erstanden hast.  

ich habe SEHR grosses Interesse an deinem alten, bin aber 192cm gross. Ich bräuchte wohl 19.5". Bin schonmal nen 18" switch probegefahren war auch OK, nen grosses hab ich noch nie gesehen. wie gross ist dein Rahmen?
edit: den flow fahr ich auch in 19", ich mag keine zu kurzen Oberrohre


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. November 2005)

Hast recht! auf Bildern siehts auf nicht schoen aus!
Aber in echt ist es der Hammer.
Wenn du bikepark und bergab bevorzugst ist der 18 zoll perfekt.
Fuer touren ist 19,5 besser.
Ich bin 1,78 und bin 18 zoll gefahren ( Schwerpunkt Agressiv Trail) Kingt toll nicht?
Rahmen ist wie neu, kein Kratzer. Verbaut ist ein Fox DHX 4.0
Es ist ein SL rahmen. Mail mich an wenn Interesse
Sören


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. November 2005)

kalimero schrieb:
			
		

> du sagtest in deinem letzten post es sei kein switch mehr   (das 2006er-was solls) darüberhinaus, dass du es selber sehr preiswert erstanden hast.
> 
> ich habe SEHR grosses Interesse an deinem alten, bin aber 192cm gross. Ich bräuchte wohl 19.5". Bin schonmal nen 18" switch probegefahren war auch OK, nen grosses hab ich noch nie gesehen. wie gross ist dein Rahmen?
> edit: den flow fahr ich auch in 19", ich mag keine zu kurzen Oberrohre




mh, ich bin auch 1,92m gross und fahr den switch in 16,5" und könnte sogar noch weng kleiner sein... hat dadurch nen viel besseres handling und lässt sich in der luft leichter manövrieren


----------



## iNSANE! (2. November 2005)

also das wundert mich schon sehr...denn wenn der Rahmen so klein ist wird er ja auch zwansläufig zu kurs - oder ändert sich das bei Rocky nicht?! Eben - beim FLOW wars doch so dass es als DJ (das neue) immer gleich hoch ist, und sich nur die Länge ändert. Mir wäre 16,5 definitv zu klein.
Hab ein CD Jekyll in S - das ist schon witzig, aber nicht ausgewogen. Sogar der Rob J (der ist etwas kleiner als ich - denke so 1,82?!) fährt den 18er Switch Rahmen - und er ist ja wirklich nen Slopestyler! Das neue Switch kommt aber eh sehr "klein" daher.


----------



## Jendo (3. November 2005)

Also ich fahr 16,5" und das ist mir bei 1,73m eigentlich zu groß!!
Hätte es gerne noch ein stück kleiner, aber wenn man den Berg noch wenigstens ein stück hochradlen möchte gibt es an der größe nix auszusetzen.
Aber da merkt man mal wie verschieden die Fahrtypen sind  
Greetz Jendo


----------



## iNSANE! (8. November 2005)

Neues vom Stealth...

jetzt wo mein SWITCH verkauft ist, hat man heute meinem Händler gesagt der Kunde muss auf das Switch Stealth evtl sogar bis JANUAR (!) warten...ahhhhh  

Vereinzelt sollen die wohl schon eher kommen, aber sieht kaum danach aus...
Wäre ZU schön wenn in Rotterdam schon einer für mich dabei wäre. Aber wo es doch nur 15 Stück gibt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass die Pro Woche 2 machen oder so - wenn dann doch alle zusammen...

Gruß, der traurige iNSANE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorado666 (8. November 2005)

@insane!

meinst du im Rotterdammer Hafen? soviel wie ich weiss kommen die stealth mit dem flieger, auf jeden fall die ersten, bin auch mal gespannt wann die mal kommen. bin schon 4 wochen ohne Bike!


----------



## numinisflo (8. November 2005)

@insane: Das kann ja wohl nicht sein das die solange mit der Auslieferung brauchen!
Hoffentlich kommts doch noch früher - wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück.


Hab heute mal ein Bild von meinem Switch in herbstlich-winterlichem Gewand - mit Schutzblechen und Halterung für den Sigma-Mirage-Akku.

Aber vor allem mit meinen neuen Pedalen!!!



Viele Grüße.


FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (8. November 2005)

Mein Dealer meinte heute auch dass die ersten mim Flieger kommen - mit ner ganzen Ladung anderer - aber nur wenn's Rocky noch schafft die mitzuschicken, denn die "aufwändige"   Mattlackierung braucht länger...ja, iss klar...
Man...ich bin erst seit Stunden ohne Ride...aber mir fehlts schon jetzt wieder...ich hasse mich für jede Sekunde in der ich mein Bike nicht gefahren bin - obwohls neben mir stand...jetzt hab ich nichtmal mehr eines...  
Aber eines ist klar, Dorado666, WENN wir die Teile haben...dann...uh...mir fehlen die Worte...das wird rocken - Deines wird sicher Super Porno!
Gruß, Felix...goin' iNSANE!

P.S: Dürfte Klar sein dass die STEALTH mim Flieger kommen...mit ner F117 oder nem B2 - die Pläne sollen ja verraten worden sein...vll nach Canada?!

@Numinisflo - dachte ich mir dass Dir die Pedale holst - sehr schön...nur..Akku ist am Körper wg Wärme immer besser als am Rad! Troztdem nen smoother Ride!


----------



## dorado666 (8. November 2005)

also mit nem B2 müsste es ja mindestens sein. wäre ja stilecht.  au man, wenn ch an das teil denke habe ich tröpchen in der hose....
Oh wir wir die dinger rocken lassen das wird der totale Hass...
insane! lust auf ne kleine Wette? wer den Rahmen als letztes kriegt muss den anderen bei seiner heimlocation besuchen!


----------



## iNSANE! (8. November 2005)

Ach Du ********...der Wette kann ich mich ja fast nicht entziehen...dann müss ma aber auch ne Street Poser Session machen  - 2 Stealth aufeinmal...
Wollte nicht noch einer ausm Forum eines?!
Wohnst im Sauerland, oder? Da werd ich dann meinen geplanten Sommer Roadtrip wohl vorbeiführen...habe irgendwie das Gefühl Deines kommt eher...obwohl ich ja immer noch auf meinen Händler Bonus hoffe..."Dealer des Jahres 2005"...vll bringts was!
Aber klar...Wette gilt!  
Gruß!


----------



## dorado666 (9. November 2005)

ok, top die wette gilt...
ich hoffe auch auf nen bonus. da mein händler Rocky neu ins programm genommen hat und es im sauerland keinen anderen gibt. also er hat auch schon 2006er Rocky im laden stehen. (Element, ETSX, Vertex) Die sollten ja auch erst im Dezember kommen. und ein Slayer Cult Steht auch noch auf der liste.

Ich würde sagen die chancen stehen ziemlich gleich das wird ein kopf an kopf rennen. Vielleicht auch später auf der Piste.  

LET`S ROCK(Y)

PS. Da fällt mir gerade ein... uns kann ja dann garkeiner auf der Piste sehen wegen Stealth


----------



## Jendo (9. November 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

>


*bling bling*
greetz Jendo


----------



## jota (10. November 2005)

tach
so,jetzt hab ich auch en switch(rahmen)
2005er switch sl 18zoll  
farbe:tank
zermartere mir nur noch das hirn mit welchen teilen der rahmen aufgebaut wird.
werde dann nochmal berichten.



habe fürs rocky  mein nicolai virus verkauft.


----------



## numinisflo (11. November 2005)

Na dann auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim aufbauen - das ist meiner Meinung nach mit der schönste Teil des bikens neben dem fahren an sich.

Ich finde das Race Face und Rocky einfach zusammen gehören.

Hast du schon ne Ahnung was für Teile bei deinem Rahmen in Frage kommen?
Hast du ein Bild des Rahmens?


Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (11. November 2005)

@ flo:
auf dein anraten sind neue Bilder online gekommen von allen drei Bikes. Sind aber auch ältere bilder dabei...
siehe signatur

Gruß JEndo


----------



## dorado666 (12. November 2005)

Da ich schon sehnsüchtig auf mein stealth warte (und mein altes bike schon verkauft habe   )  habe ich jetzt viel zeit zum überlegen...
da is mir die Frage gekommen ob ich in das stealth meine in mattschwarz lackierte Dorado einbauen soll oder ob ich mir ne kleine 888 besorgen soll.

was meint ihr?


----------



## neikless (12. November 2005)

ich würde ins switch keine doppelbrückengabel einbauen

ich schlage mal die MZ 66 RC2X oder 66 ETA light vor beide 170mm FW

das kann nur ein geiles bike werden  ... dieser rahmen   glückwunsch


----------



## dorado666 (12. November 2005)

das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. nur ich finde doppelbrückengabeln irgendwie stylisher. ok ist ne Geschmacksfrage. Ne Monster T oder sowas würd ich ja auch nie machen aber ne 888 oder Dorado sind ja noch recht schlicht und bauen auch nicht zu hoch.

Ich hoffe der Rahmen kommt bald alle meine Teile sind schon fertig und liegen hier rum....
und hoffentlich wird er so wie ich mir das forgesellt habe. aber man wird sehen...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. November 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde ins switch keine doppelbrückengabel einbauen
> 
> ich schlage mal die MZ 66 RC2X oder 66 ETA light vor beide 170mm FW
> 
> das kann nur ein geiles bike werden  ... dieser rahmen   glückwunsch



Hallo,
ich habe mir die Tage eine Sherman Plus bestellt, ist auch schon da, und wir auch bald eingepflanzt, ist ech n "Monster" für eine SinglecrownGabel.
Hinten hau ich noch nen längeren Dämpfer rein, evtl. nen 190er 4way, mal gucken, wie das alles so rüberkommt, über den Fahreindruck werde ich dann noch berichten... Cu


----------



## black_jack (14. November 2005)

Hmm, nach den vielen unterschiedlichen Kommentaren zum Thema Rahmengrösse bin ich ein wenig verunsichert. 
Habe mir ein Switch Stealth bestellt (bei mir muss ein Fahrrad schwarz sein -ist so ein Tick von mir...). Habe lange mit der Grösse zwischen 16,5 und 18 gehadert, mich dann aber doch für 16,5 entschieden. Bin 1,75-1,76 gross und danmit wahrscheinlich genau grenzwertig zwischen eben diesen Grössen.
Falls jemand noch eine Meinung bzw. eine Kommentar hat, wäre das sehr hilfreich

Grüsse

Blck Jack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (14. November 2005)

bei 175cm passt der rahmen!
ansonsten nehm ich ihn auch  
Gruß Jendo


----------



## s.d (14. November 2005)

das passt  schon beim Switch würd ich auch ne kleinere Größe nehmen als zb beim Vertex


----------



## iNSANE! (14. November 2005)

Bei deiner Größe die Absolut richtige Entscheidung!
Die 18er dürften ausserdem eh vergriffen sein *g*
Was wurde Dir gesagt wann der Frame kommt?


----------



## black_jack (14. November 2005)

Erst einmal Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Da bin ich aber beruhigt mit meiner Wahl!

Bezüglich Liefertermin: Nachdem ursprünglich Ende November angekündigt war, ist der letzte Stand der Dinge Ende Januar.

Noch eine Frage bezüglich des Dämpfers: Während in den gedruckten Katalogen (kanadischer und deutscher) und auf der deutschen homepage der FOX 5.0 angegeben wird, steht auf der englischen homepage Fox Float RP3 Custom Valved?!

Gruss

Black Jack


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. November 2005)

black_jack schrieb:
			
		

> Erst einmal Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> Da bin ich aber beruhigt mit meiner Wahl!
> 
> ...



In Canada und Deutschland wird das Stealth mit FOX DHX 5.0 Dämpfer ausgeliefert. Es kann gut sein, das in England oder auch in anderen Ländern eine andere Version Verfügbar ist. Trifft aber nicht nur auf das Switch zu, sondern teilweise auf die gesamte Palette. Jenachdem was die Kunden in anderen Ländern bevorzugen..


----------



## iNSANE! (15. November 2005)

Ja, auf der Website steht auch als Rahmenmaterial "Easton RAD Lite" - klar - wie beim Switch SL - denke das ist wie der Dämpfer - eher ein Druckfehler. Habe mich nämlich auch schon gewundert...  
Aber so kann ichs mir nur erklären.


----------



## pEju (16. November 2005)

was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden, is wohl beim prototype bzw. test farbe geblieben - oder ?!? 
stattdesen gibet jetzt das stealth - right.


----------



## iNSANE! (16. November 2005)

Hm...hab ich mich auch schon gefragt? Wohl gefloppt - aber seriously?! Wer hätte sich sowas gekauft?!

Ich nicht

Dann lieber am Tag Stealth - als in der Nacht leuchtend!


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. November 2005)

Was hast du denn? Ich find die Farbe wahnsinn!! Wär ich auf jeden Fall gefahren. Du musst dir dazu nur ein paar weiße Parts vorstellen und schon ist es der Burna!! AWSOME!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2005)

Hi JUngs,

es wird Zeit mein Switch wieder zu Leben zu erwecken
Mein Problem ist die GAbel. HAt von Euch noch jemand ne ´04 Z150 rumliegen?
Ich kann mich mit der Pike und den 140mm nicht recht anfreunden. Bin der MEinung das ist zu wenig Federweg vorne.

Also falls jemand ne GAbel hat (auch ne Pike) bitte mal melden.
Evtl. kennt Ihr ja auch wen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (18. November 2005)

was ist den mit deiner alten Gabel??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2005)

Meine 66RC ist im Bighit.

HAb auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, alles so zu bauen, dass ich nur Gabel mit lenker und Vorbau immer schnell umbaue wenn ich in den PArk fahren gehe.
Steuersätze sind in allen Bikes die selben. DAs umbauen wäre eine SAche von jeweils15min. Geht eigentlich.  
Aber mit der 66RC machen bergauffahrten weniger Sinn.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. November 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden, is wohl beim prototype bzw. test farbe geblieben - oder ?!?
> stattdesen gibet jetzt das stealth - right.



jetzt seh ichs erst, das hat je jetzt viereckige kettenstreben und auch kein onepointfive steuerrohr??!


----------



## jota (24. November 2005)

tach
teile fürs switch sind geordert!:
mz150fr
truvativ rg kurbel
magura louise fr
sun single track mit dt onyx
nc-17
sram x9
freu mich schon wie sau aufs aufbauen.
fotos gibbet wenns fertig ist.


----------



## neikless (24. November 2005)

jota - für welches switch 06 ? größe ? farbe ?
was denkt ihr wie schwer das switch etwa wird
zb. das glow in the dark oben


----------



## Lasse (24. November 2005)

Das das Glow-in-the-dark da oben ziemlich genau dem Serientrimm des Switch 3.0 2006 entspricht (minus 200 Gramm für das Alusteuerrohr), wird das Teil wohl auch 20,5 Kilo wiegen.


----------



## Lasse (24. November 2005)

black_jack schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, nach den vielen unterschiedlichen Kommentaren zum Thema Rahmengrösse bin ich ein wenig verunsichert.
> Habe mir ein Switch Stealth bestellt (bei mir muss ein Fahrrad schwarz sein -ist so ein Tick von mir...). Habe lange mit der Grösse zwischen 16,5 und 18 gehadert, mich dann aber doch für 16,5 entschieden. Bin 1,75-1,76 gross und danmit wahrscheinlich genau grenzwertig zwischen eben diesen Grössen.



Hmm, ich bin 1,72 cm groß und bin das Bike in 18" mit nem 50mm Vorbau gefahren. War super. Vermutlich hätte mir das kleine auch getaugt, aber mittlerweile finde ich längere Oberrohre in Verbindung mit kurzem Vorbau besser als umgekehrt. Handling bei High Speed, bei landungen nach Drops und bei Balancieraktionen ist einfach entspannter. Das Bike war für Bischofsmais-Northshores trotzdem handlich genug. Schwer halt...


----------



## neikless (24. November 2005)

naja unter 20 Kg sollte es schon sein
soviel wiegt ja mein rmx mit ähnlicher
ausstattung ... 
hier im forum gibts sogar ein RMX mit 18 Kilo


----------



## Lasse (24. November 2005)

Switch 3.0, gewogen an einer Digitalwaage, incl. Pedale 20,7 Kilo. Irgendwie kriegt man es bestimmt leichter. Aber nicht mit nem stabilen LR-Satz und den verbauten Federelementen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. November 2005)

verdammt das hätte ich nicht gedacht
aber danke für die genauen angaben !


----------



## @ndy (29. November 2005)

So jetzt kann auch ICH biken wie Wade


----------



## meth3434 (29. November 2005)

sorry das mein beitrag jetzt etwas off-topic ist, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch Ahnung hat wann dieses MBR Produkt Special rauskommt,eigentlich wars ja für den 25. angekündigt, aber mein Zeitschriftenhändler hat keine Ahnung auf welches Datum es verschoben wurde! Hat einer von euch vielleicht mehr Info als ich?


----------



## iNSANE! (29. November 2005)

Sehr Offtopic  Sowas gehört eigentlich in den Community Talk oder das DDD Medien Forum...nur mal so als Hinweis für alle die seltener im Forum sind - aber in den SWITCH Thread gehörts nicht Leider weis ich aber auch nichty über das Heft wie Du Dir ja eh denken kannst LOL


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2005)

Genau, schau mal bei DDD bei Media. Hab heute Vormittag da selber angefragt  


G.


----------



## Alesana (3. Dezember 2005)

es gibt hier auch hardcore switch mit 14,9kg, würde dann mit rmx rahmen ned viel mehr wiegen und hält alles aus... die austattung am serien switch is viel zu schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (9. Dezember 2005)

hat jemand noch das bild von wade - ich will auch wade sein  
der link geht nimma...


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Dezember 2005)

not exactly a SWITCH topic...

schreib mir mal ne PM mit deiner email dann schick ichs Dir - gerne auch Foto von meiner ehemaligen, rasierten Rennfahrer-Wade


----------



## dorado666 (10. Dezember 2005)

jetzt mal wieder was anderes.

@ INSANE!

wie ist eigentlich der stand bei deinem stealth?


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Dezember 2005)

Der Stand ist dass BA bis 15.1 (!) Urlaub macht und erst danach wieder was vorangeht...ich hoffe es zumindest - Und der Ride-UnLTD auch 
Was ist der Stand bei Dir?


----------



## dorado666 (10. Dezember 2005)

mein stand ist auch nicht anders. rocky hat wohl vor einer woche erst die produktion der switches angefangen. also Januar wirds wohl auf jeden fall.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Dezember 2005)

dorado666 schrieb:
			
		

> also Januar wirds wohl auf jeden fall.



Ich ahne schreckliches...


----------



## Redking (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
die ersten Switch sind schon ausgeliefert, aber wohl nur Kompletträder und dann nur in 18" oder 19,5".
Die 16,5" sollen erst im Januar kommen.  !

In meinen Bike-Laden steht ein Switch 1.0 in 18".

Ein RMX 2.0 ist dort schon verkauft worden. War ein sehr schönes Bike.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## dorado666 (10. Dezember 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ahne schreckliches...


Ohja ich auch... meine Teile iegen hier rum und wollen bewegt werden. so ein scheiss. 
HINWEIS: Solltet ihr vorhaben euch ein neues Bike zu kaufen wartet mit dem verkaufen des alten erst bis das Neue da ist. sonst kann es eine laaaange zeit werden....


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> die ersten Switch sind schon ausgeliefert



Naja, wäre ich Wade Simmons wäre ich auch schon beim Crankworx mim neuen SWITCH gefahren...oder der Rob J hat ja bekanntermaßen auch schon sein STEALTH...

Jaja...ich hätte Pro werden sollen.   Ich denks jedes mal in der Uni...


----------



## Redking (10. Dezember 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wäre ich Wade Simmons wäre ich auch schon beim Crankworx mim neuen SWITCH gefahren...oder der Rob J hat ja bekanntermaßen auch schon sein STEALTH...
> 
> Jaja...ich hätte Pro werden sollen.   Ich denks jedes mal in der Uni...



Wenn ich das Switch 3.0 in 18 " hätte haben wollen, würde ich meins schon hier stehen haben. Das Switch 1.0 (das, will ich aber nicht) steht noch im Geschäft, ist aber auch 18" groß.

Vitamin B hilft immer auch bei tarnbaren Rahmen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (10. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Vitamin B hilft immer auch bei tarnbaren Rahmen!



Und DA wett ich 100% dagegen - wenn es der Rösch (mein Händler) nicht herbringt - dann keiner.


----------



## dorado666 (10. Dezember 2005)

wir sind aber auch doof. 
die sind bestimmt schon im laden und sehen sie nur nicht  

ich glaube auch das sehr viel vitamin B da nicht hilft.

wäre auch gerne Profi aber naja dafür bin ich wohl zu schlecht und habe zu wenig eier in der hose.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Dezember 2005)

dorado666 schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind aber auch doof.
> die sind bestimmt schon im laden und sehen sie nur nicht
> 
> ich glaube auch das sehr viel vitamin B da nicht hilft.
> ...



1) Kann ja wg STEALTH echt sein - krass - deswegen gibts auc von ROB's Bike keine Fotos, weil unsichtbar und confidential

2) Genau das gleiche Problem bei mir. Geringe Skills werden durch wenig Mut "kompensiert" - das Rezept für jeden Pro. Aber dafür bin auch nicht so hohl dass ich mich schon hart tue einen Deutschen Satz zumindest verständlich zu formulieren - behaupte ich mal.


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Dezember 2005)

Von meinem Stealth is auch noch nix zu sehen.
Bin mir im Moment noch nicht mal sicher ob es eine gute Entscheidung war.
Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Switch SL 2005 sehr zufrieden und die Lackierung ist auch schöner, vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen.
Will einer den Stealthrahmen haben? kommt in 18 zoll. ( ist ausverkauft )

Sören


----------



## windjunkie (14. Dezember 2005)

hier mal paar leider net so dolle Bilder von meinem Switch als Enduro aufgebaut, um die 14 Kilo...

-Switch sl 2004
-New Agent tuned by besser-biken vom Lenker verstellbar 50-152mm
-Oro 180er Scheiben A2Z Beläge
-Diabolous Lenker/Vorbau
-Turbine next lp
-Xt32/Blackspire20 Kettenblätter; Ring Thing Rockring
-Crossmax XL
-Cane Creek S6
-Nobby Nic 2,4
-Flight
-XT
-Jagwire

und es rockt!!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (14. Dezember 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Kann ja wg STEALTH echt sein - krass - deswegen gibts auc von ROB's Bike keine Fotos, weil unsichtbar und confidential
> 
> 2) Genau das gleiche Problem bei mir. Geringe Skills werden durch wenig Mut "kompensiert" - das Rezept für jeden Pro. Aber dafür bin auch nicht so hohl dass ich mich schon hart tue einen Deutschen Satz zumindest verständlich zu formulieren - behaupte ich mal.




So jetze isses nich mehr unsichtbar:  

check this out:   

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9976

have fun


----------



## dorado666 (14. Dezember 2005)

aber....ich meine....ohhh mein ......das.....  ich weiss nicht was ich sagen soll


----------



## numinisflo (14. Dezember 2005)

Danke für die Bilder.....

Das Stealth sieht schon absolut genial aus, ein weiteres Traumbike aus Canada!

Glückwunsch an alle Glücklichen.


FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2005)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> So jetze isses nich mehr unsichtbar:
> 
> check this out:
> 
> ...




Müßte so wie es da steht mind. 19-20kg wiegen......wieg´s mal und schreib.



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (14. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Müßte so wie es da steht mind. 19-20kg wiegen......wieg´s mal und schreib.
> 
> 
> 
> G.




18,53 Kg


----------



## Lasse (14. Dezember 2005)

Aber Leute mal ganz ehrlich - Rocky macht offenbar wirklich gutes Marketing. Warum "Stealth" sooo toll sein soll, wenn es aus der Nähe betrachtet nur simples mattschwarz ist und dazu ein paar billige Ahornblatt-Aufkleber draufgepappt hat (die sind ja nicht mal überlackiert, wie ich bei Rösch feststellen mußte, oder habe ich mich da getäuscht?), da sehen die Serienlackierungen vom 2.0er und 3.0er deutlich hochwertiger aus. Über Geschmack sollte man nicht streiten, aber verglichen mit dem edlen T.O. Lack mit Ahornblättchen zweifarbig ist das hier oberbillig und langweilig. 

Schön ausgestattet ists aber schon, keine Frage.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (14. Dezember 2005)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Leute mal ganz ehrlich - Rocky macht offenbar wirklich gutes Marketing. Warum "Stealth" sooo toll sein soll, wenn es aus der Nähe betrachtet nur simples mattschwarz ist und dazu ein paar billige Ahornblatt-Aufkleber draufgepappt hat (die sind ja nicht mal überlackiert, wie ich bei Rösch feststellen mußte, oder habe ich mich da getäuscht?), da sehen die Serienlackierungen vom 2.0er und 3.0er deutlich hochwertiger aus. Über Geschmack sollte man nicht streiten, aber verglichen mit dem edlen T.O. Lack mit Ahornblättchen zweifarbig ist das hier oberbillig und langweilig.
> 
> Schön ausgestattet ists aber schon, keine Frage.




Die Aufkleber (in der Tat über'm Lack) sind Geschmacksache und wurden nachträglich aufgeklebt. Sie sind nicht für die Serienversion geplant. Rob's Bike muss auf Fotos erkennbar sein, deshalb ist ein komplett schwarzes Bike für Ihn nicht erlaubt. Als Teamrider hat man eben nicht nur Vorteile.   Es ist doch gut, das man zwischen Farbenfrohen (wie Teamlackierung) und Understatement-Bikes wählen kann, oder nich? so ist für jeden was dabei. 

...und das ist gut so...


----------



## s.d (14. Dezember 2005)

Ja find ich auch wems nicht gefällt hat ja noch die wahl zwischen anderen oder früheren Lackierungen. Außerdem steht doch nirgends das stealth so toll ist. Die Leute die es sich kaufen denen gefällt es auch


----------



## dorado666 (14. Dezember 2005)

Also ich bin ein absoluter matt-schwarz-fan. und für mich gibt es nichts geileres als ein matt-schwarzes bike und wenn es dann noch ein rocky ist...
ich habe auch meine z.b. meine dorado und meine laufräder matt schwarz pulvern lassen.
andern gefällt es in rot wieder anderen mögen blau. also was solls? hauptsache rocky


----------



## s.d (15. Dezember 2005)

Ja da hast du wohl recht komme gerade von der Weihnachtsfeier   und stelle gerade wieder einmal fest das RM eifach das BESTE ist was es gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. Dezember 2005)

goil das bike vom rob j.
ich als canuck fan finde auch die A-horn blätter schön
welche größe hat der rahmen ? rob j. ist ja auch nicht klein oder ?
was ist das für eine kefü die neue diabolus ?
MZ66 mit 170 FW ?
wie sieht es mit der reifen breite aus HR wie breit ist der
was würde sinnvoll maximal passen ? 2.5 maxxis ?
oder 2.4 bettys die schwalbe sind ja in 2.4 breiter als
maxxis in 2.5

was mir nicht so gefällt sind die saint sachen
das schaltwerk fahre ich allerdings auch aber an dem bike 
würde ich zu scram xo oder so tendieren
der gute rob j. kanns sich nicht aussuchen 

soll nicht heißen das saint schlecht ist
nur bremsen naben und so gibts sicher alternativen
die kurbel und das schaltwerk an sich find ich super
auch wenn hier ne RF kurbel ist oki


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (16. Dezember 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> goil das bike vom rob j.
> ich als canuck fan finde auch die A-horn blätter schön
> welche größe hat der rahmen ? rob j. ist ja auch nicht klein oder ?
> was ist das für eine kefü die neue diabolus ?
> ...


----------



## Alesana (17. Dezember 2005)

soo, endlich 2 bilder von meinem switch:






hehe und noch eins, für die dies ned checken, das switch is das in der mitte^^






is übrigens nen sehr schönes switch und sogar leicht und so... 

und jetzt ma euere meinungen... (und ja ich bin stylobasti aber andere account, weil mein fotoalbum gestorben ist...)


----------



## numinisflo (18. Dezember 2005)

Schönes Switch - wurde ja auch langsam Zeit das Ding hier mal zu posten..... Soweit ich mich recht erinnere das erste Switch in der Schley Special Edition hier im Thread.

Wie schwer ist dein Bike denn?
Und wo ist das Rocky Mountain Logo auf dem Steuerrohr abgeblieben?


Gruß

FLO


----------



## Alesana (18. Dezember 2005)

hm, das logo...^^ naja, des is mir beim streetfahren gestorben, wie mein steuerrohr gegen nen rail geknallt is... (muss man erstma schaffen  ) naja, ich bin eh kein großer fan von logos und aufklebern... also so wies oben steht wiegts knapp unter 16kg, aber meistens ists auf dirt/street umgebaut und dann wiegt so 14,5kg...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2005)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> ...also so wies oben steht wiegts knapp unter 16kg, aber meistens ists auf dirt/street umgebaut und dann wiegt so 14,5kg...



MMh, seltsam, ich krieg meins irgendwie nicht leichter als ca 17 kg, vor allem wüsste ich nicht, was ich noch so auswechseln könnte.

Aber deine Waage geht schon genau, oder? Ich hab da so ne digitale Fischwaage, mit der geht das wiegen schon recht genau...


----------



## Alesana (18. Dezember 2005)

is ne schöne waage von tune... probiers ma mit leichten teilen... leichte schläuche bringen viel und leichte details, alu und titanschrauben, sachen wegfeilen, wegbohren, wegfäsen, leichte felgen, leichte naben... gabelinnenleben tunen... da geht noch einiges...


----------



## numinisflo (18. Dezember 2005)

Gewichtsmäßig ist das schon ziemlich geil - was und wo hast du denn gefräßt, gebohrt und gelöchert???


Gruß


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2005)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> is ne schöne waage von tune... probiers ma mit leichten teilen... leichte schläuche bringen viel und leichte details, alu und titanschrauben, sachen wegfeilen, wegbohren, wegfäsen, leichte felgen, leichte naben... gabelinnenleben tunen... da geht noch einiges...



Geh doch mal bitte ins Detail: hab jetzt von ner z150(ca2800g) auf eine Sherman+(ca2400g) gewechselt, nen Flite anstatt den Tioga Sattel, Lenker und Stütze abgesägt, standart Schwalbe Schläuche bis 2,3" , aber was kann ich noch grossartig wegfräsen?
O.K., die Laufräder sind nicht die leichtesten, aber z.B. ne richtige Kefü hab ich nicht dran, nur nen Kunststoff Rockring und nen Alu InnerRing.

Und Alu- bzw. Titanschrauben "machen die Sau auch net fett", und wären in gerade in diesem "HEAVYDUTY" Bereich nicht so angebracht, aber sag mal selber, was da noch so gehen würde, von den Komponenten her denke ich, geht nicht mehr viel...

Ich wiege es morgen nochmal, dann seh ich mal, was ich insgesamt so mit der Gabel und dem Sattel eingespart hab, und dann kommen auch mal aktuelle Pics rein.

P.S.: Bist Du der Bruder von der Sunny?


----------



## Alesana (18. Dezember 2005)

eben der bin ich...   

naja, kannst zum beispiel im vorbau noch was wegnehmen, da kann man einiges sparen, was nich auf lasten der stabilität geht,... schrauben sparen insgesamt 100g, meine laufräder sin verdammt leicht, dann fahr ich turbine kurbeln, die sin zwar eigentlich eher für cc ausgelegt, aber auf jeden fall stabil genug.sattelstütze is nur 5cm länger als man sieht, den sattel hab ich nur zum klemmen drauf, da is von unten nen bisschen innenleben rausgenommen... und so weiter... ich hab kein bock ins detail zu gehen, weil ich da ganz schön viel aufzählen müsste, ausserdem hab ich kein bock, dass irgendwelche leute es nachmachen und dann überall irgendwas wegfräsen/bohren, ohne sich gedanken zu machen, wie belastet das teil wird...

also komponentenmäßig, ohne noch viel was zu machen, würde ich an meinem rad locker noch 400-500g wegbekommen, auch mit der gabel, die ich zurzeit hab... muss eben nen anderer sattel drauf und eventuell ne andere sattelstütze, dann sparen tune naben noch nen bisschen... geht eben am ende alles zu arg ins geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Dezember 2005)

Naja, haste schon eigentlich Recht, aber grossartig rumfräsen werde ich nicht, vielleicht hole ich mir noch andere Laufräder, dann wars das eigentlich schon erstmal, weil funktionierende Teile auszuwechseln, dafür habe ich erstmal kein Geld.

Aber zu Deiner Stütze: ich glaube, das ist garnicht gut, klar wirste nicht ständig im sitzen fahren, aber nur so rein theorethisch soll sie ja laut BikeAction mindestens 12 oder 13 cm ins Sattelrohr ragen, will hier aber auch nicht gross klug********n...


----------



## Alesana (19. Dezember 2005)

ich brauch den sattel nur zum klemmen und die stütze soll im normalfall mindestens bis zur hälfte vom oberrhor gehen, da aber beim switch so nen schönes gusset is, kann man auch nen bisschen kürzer fahren


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Dezember 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Bist Du der Bruder von der Sunny?



Muss man die kennen? Ist die heiß?


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. Dezember 2005)

such einfach nach sunnyDH hier und schau dir eben ma an... also ich muss sie kennen  naja, die wohnt in bt und der phone detector eben auch...^^


----------



## meth3434 (19. Dezember 2005)

ihr fahrt switch und unterhaltet euch darüber was man da wegfräsen kann? was macht ihr denn mit den bikes? fliegt ihr durch löcher im vorbau höher, schneller oder gar weiter? seltsame diskussion.... aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. Dezember 2005)

kommt bei mir vom streetbackground... schau ma was da gemacht wird um gewicht zu sparen...^^


----------



## HEAVYDUTY (20. Dezember 2005)

Tach,
eine Frage an die Switchfahrer....kann mir mal jemand die Oberrohrlänge des Rahmens sagen?  Parallel gemessen...also Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr.
Wenns geht in der Grösse 16,5 und 18".
Danke


----------



## Jendo (20. Dezember 2005)

bei meinem switch sind es 495mm in 16,5" halt so mit dem Zollstock gemessen.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## Alesana (20. Dezember 2005)

sehr kurz und das is richtig geil so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2005)

HEAVYDUTY schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> eine Frage an die Switchfahrer....kann mir mal jemand die Oberrohrlänge des Rahmens sagen? Parallel gemessen...also Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr.
> Wenns geht in der Grösse 16,5 und 18".
> Danke




Wenn es dir weiterhilft - hier mal der LINK zur Rocky-Seite, da sind die Geometriedaten angegeben.

FLO


----------



## T.I.M. (20. Dezember 2005)

So, damit sich das Richie vom Dirtjumpbastian hier im Thread nicht so einsam fühlt, poste ich mal meins. Müssen zwar noch einige Dinge geändert werden, Hinterrad und so, aber  egal...


----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2005)

T.I.M. schrieb:
			
		

> So, damit sich das Richie vom Dirtjumpbastian hier im Thread nicht so einsam fühlt, poste ich mal meins. Müssen zwar noch einige Dinge geändert werden, Hinterrad und so, aber egal...




Mir gefällt die Richie Schley Edition sehr gut . Gab es die eigentlich auch nur 25 mal?

Schön ist auch die ganz schwarze 66 mit dem Race Face Sticker. Was hast du für nen Steuersatz drin, kann ich nicht richtig erkennen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## T.I.M. (21. Dezember 2005)

@ Flo:

Ja, glaube schon das es das RS nur 25 mal gab.
Hab nen Ritchey WCS Steuersatz drin.

Wie gesagt kommt demnächst noch ein neues Hinterrad, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher was. Evtl. die gleiche Felge wie vorne (Single Track) und ne Ringle Nabe...   



Cheerz T.I.M.


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Dezember 2005)

ja, gabs nur 25mal und ich hab das letzte von denen in 16,5" bekommen... (grössere switches gefallen mir ned so...)
mach dir doch in dein prettynice switch für hinten dmr dv (leicht und sehr stabil) mit sapin cxray und ner dt fr bzw. tune kong rein... haste nen geiles leichtes laufrad, des nen bisschen exclusiver ist, als des ganze singletrack mainstream zeugs... ganz schwarze 66rc rules (muahaha) vor allem mit braunem rahmen


----------



## Mr.Fork (21. Dezember 2005)

Stealth habe ich wieder abbestellt. Dafuer ne Fox 36 RC gekauft.
Kampfgewicht nun nur noch 15,2 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (21. Dezember 2005)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Stealth habe ich wieder abbestellt. Dafuer ne Fox 36 RC gekauft.
> Kampfgewicht nun nur noch 15,2 KG


Hohohohoooo, das sieht ja ma richtig geil aus!!!  
Mach mal bitte ein größeres Bild (höhere Auflösung). Ich brauch mal wieder ein neues Hintergrundbild. Ich finds deutlich schöners als das neue Switch und bei 15,2 kilo braucht man ja gar nix mehr bemeckern.
Gruß und schönes Weihnachtsfest.
Jendo


----------



## Mr.Fork (21. Dezember 2005)

Größeres Bild findest du im Fotoalbum unter eure Bikes
Suchbegriff Switch


----------



## meth3434 (22. Dezember 2005)

die rc passt da natürlich wirklich schön rein und wenn du schon nen cannuk rahmen vom switch hast, verstehe ich sogar ein bisschen das du deswegen den stealth abbestellt hast! ausserdem ist so wieder eines frei für den rest des marktes......


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2005)

Wenn du Canuckrahmen meinst is´es keiner.....eher ne Supersonderlackierung.


G.


----------



## s.d (22. Dezember 2005)

Ist das nicht Moko in rot-weiß?


----------



## numinisflo (22. Dezember 2005)

Ich würde eher sagen das diese Lackierung eine andere Special Edition ist - bei meinem Moko ist auch der Hinterbau mit den Maori-Tribals lackiert. 

Mal sehen was der Spedersen selbst dazu meint.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Dezember 2005)

Die haben im Sommer Foto vom Roccodämpfer gemacht.
Dafür wurden 5 solche Teile Gebaut. 1 davon hab ich anschließend gekauft


----------



## meth3434 (23. Dezember 2005)

hab den rahmen in Saalbach gesehen und kannte die Lackierung eigentlich, hab nur mal wieder nicht geau hingeschaut...


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, haste schon eigentlich Recht, aber grossartig rumfräsen werde ich nicht, vielleicht hole ich mir noch andere Laufräder, dann wars das eigentlich schon erstmal, weil funktionierende Teile auszuwechseln, dafür habe ich erstmal kein Geld.
> 
> Aber zu Deiner Stütze: ich glaube, das ist garnicht gut, klar wirste nicht ständig im sitzen fahren, aber nur so rein theorethisch soll sie ja laut BikeAction mindestens 12 oder 13 cm ins Sattelrohr ragen, will hier aber auch nicht gross klug********n...




Verstehe nicht warum du nicht deine 729er mit den DT Naben verbaust, der gute LRS liegt brach und würde sich Perfekt auf dem Rad machen.

PS: Was bringt mir das leichteste Bike wenn ich es nicht fahre


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Dezember 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe nicht warum du nicht deine 729er mit den DT Naben verbaust, der gute LRS liegt brach und würde sich Perfekt auf dem Rad machen.
> 
> PS: Was bringt mir das leichteste Bike wenn ich es nicht fahre



Naja, kommt dann noch evtl...

Würde aber jetzt auch gerne 170mm Federweg am Heck haben, kann mir da wer weiterhelfen? Da gabs doch paar so Leute hier im Forum, die das auch gemacht haben, was brauche ich denn dazu? Längeren Dämpfer und ne andere Wippe? Sagt mal bescheid, wer sich auskennt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (30. Dezember 2005)

ähm bei mir gehts mit nur nem dhx5 in 200mm mit langem also 57mm hub... hehe, naja ganz "legal" is das nich, aber behalt den alten dämpfer wegen der garantie, muss ja keine wissen, dass nen 200er drinnen war...

so short, basti

edit: dann bekommst du aber keine 170 sondern 172mm


----------



## decolocsta (30. Dezember 2005)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> ähm bei mir gehts mit nur nem dhx5 in 200mm mit langem also 57mm hub... hehe, naja ganz "legal" is das nich, aber behalt den alten dämpfer wegen der garantie, muss ja keine wissen, dass nen 200er drinnen war...
> 
> so short, basti
> 
> edit: dann bekommst du aber keine 170 sondern 172mm



Geht nicht, wir haben schon mal probiert einen 4-way reinzubauen in 190mm, jedoch ist das unternehmen gescheitert am Piggypack.....

Warscheinlich war es bei dir ein anderes BJ.


----------



## Alesana (30. Dezember 2005)

aso... sag doch, dasses vor 04 ist... ich hab nen 04er richie shley und da geht nen dhx sowieso rein, und der eine cm längerer dämpfer macht dann nur den unterschied, dass die winkel 0,5°steiler, aber durch den einsatz von ner mz 66rc merkt man die winkel ned...


----------



## MTB81 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen. Habe überlegt mir eventuell das Switch SL 2005 aufzubauen oder doch eher das NEW Slayer...

Wie sind denn eure bergauf-Erfahrungen mit dem Switch  (SL)...?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2005)

MTB81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen. Habe überlegt mir eventuell das Switch SL 2005 aufzubauen oder doch eher das NEW Slayer...
> 
> Wie sind denn eure bergauf-Erfahrungen mit dem Switch  (SL)...?




Hab das normale Switch Pro mit 150mm Federweg.
Und würde dir auch zum Switch raten....ist meiner Meinung der perfekte Tourenfreerider wenn man bergab auch über grobes Gelände rumpeln will 


G.


----------



## numinisflo (1. Januar 2006)

MTB81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen. Habe überlegt mir eventuell das Switch SL 2005 aufzubauen oder doch eher das NEW Slayer...
> 
> Wie sind denn eure bergauf-Erfahrungen mit dem Switch  (SL)...?





Also meine persönlichen Bergauf-Erfahrungen mit dem Switch (ich fahre ein 2005 Switch Moko) sind durchaus positiv! Leider ist es doch zu schwer für den Everest und die anderen Achttausender, aber hier bei mir zuhause bekomme ich das Teil eigentlich problemlos jeden Berg hinauf. 
Also gewichtsmäßig kannst du dir das SL auf jeden Fall so aufbauen, dass das Bergauffahren sich durchaus sehr angenehm gestalten kann. 

Und der entscheidende Moment gestaltet sich ja sowieso wenn es bergrunter geht: Und da liegst du mit dem Switch schon richtig! 

Und außerdem: Wenn du auch nur ansatzweise emotionale Verbundenheit zum Ursprungsland des Bikens fühlst, wirst du dir sowieso ein Rocky kaufen und kein Specialized......

Verkauf das BigHit und lass dir ein Switch raus.

Keep the Rockies rockin' baby.


----------



## bearcat211 (1. Januar 2006)

@ decolocsta : Hab in meinem Switch SL doch auch einen Swinger 4-way 190
                     eingebaut.  Geht ohne Probleme (Piggyback muss vorne unten
                     sitzen).  

@ MTB81 :  Switch geht gut bergauf, sogar mit 66 RC (ohne ETA).  Du muss
                 halt nicht versuchen mit den XC-Jeanetten mit zu fahren.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Januar 2006)

bearcat211 schrieb:
			
		

> @ decolocsta : Hab in meinem Switch SL doch auch einen Swinger 4-way 190
> eingebaut.  Geht ohne Probleme (Piggyback muss vorne unten
> sitzen).



Hm, keine Ahnung, wir haben alles Probiert aber das Ding nicht reinbekommen.....


----------



## Jendo (1. Januar 2006)

die Switch modelle vor 2004 haben eine noch kürzere Einbaulänge als die standartmäßigen 190mm sonst!

@MTB81: Bergaufkommen ist mit dem Switch nicht sooo das Problem. Die Grenzen setzen dir nur deine Beine und die länge der Sattelstütze.Das Sl ist ja eh fast ein kilo leichter als das normale Switch.Wenn du dir es recht leicht aufbaust, dann passt das mit Berghoch sicherlich sehr gut.
gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bearcat211 (2. Januar 2006)

@ jendo : Hab's soeben noch mal nachgemessen.  Mein Dämpfer ist 190mm.
              Rahmen : 2004 Switch SL 
              Die 2003 haben einen kürzeren Dämpfer (172.5 glaube ich).


----------



## Reflex_fan (2. Januar 2006)

bearcat211 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 2003 haben einen kürzeren Dämpfer (172.5 glaube ich).



yo, bei 150mm federweg, wieviel hat das 2004 an federweg?


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Januar 2006)

das 04er hat 152mm das 05er auch, das 06er 178mm und meins 172


----------



## bearcat211 (2. Januar 2006)

@ reflex fan : Ich glaube die 2003 hatten nur 140 mm. Rahmen und    
                   Umlenkhebel waren auch anders.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2006)

Die 2002 hatten 165er,
die 2003 hatten 172er (Sondermaß) und
die 2004/2005er hatten 190er.

G.


----------



## Alesana (2. Januar 2006)

die 2003 hatten angegeben 130mm aber von denen hat man nur 125mm ausgenutzt und angefühlt haben die sich wie 110mm voll ******** und der rahmen/umlenkthebel war genauso wie beim 2004er aber in dem war eben nen 172.5mm dämpfer und deswegen mehr federweg (geändertes übersetzungsverältnis und so...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> die 2003 hatten angegeben 130mm aber von denen hat man nur 125mm ausgenutzt und angefühlt haben die sich wie 110mm voll ******** und der rahmen/umlenkthebel war genauso wie beim 2004er aber in dem war eben nen 172.5mm dämpfer und deswegen mehr federweg (geändertes übersetzungsverältnis und so...  )



Ne, du hast dich um 1Jahr verhaspelt, was langsam ja kein Wunder ist. 
2002 waren die 130mm Federweg Bikes und 2003 schon die mit 150mm Federweg/172.5(Switch LTD Grau/Weiß).
2004 waren schon die SPV/190mm/50mm Hub/150mm Federwegsswitch.
2005 haben die nur die Farbe und die Dämpfermarke geändert.

G.


----------



## Jendo (2. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> 2002 waren die 130mm Federweg Bikes und 2003 schon die mit 150mm Federweg/172.5(Switch LTD Grau/Weiß).
> 2004 waren schon die SPV/190mm/50mm Hub/150mm Federwegsswitch.
> 2005 haben die nur die Farbe und die Dämpfermarke geändert.
> 
> G.


...genauso läuft der Hase.
Wünsch Euch Allen noch ein super sturzfreies Neues Jahr 

Gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB81 (4. Januar 2006)

Hi. Danke für eure Antworten...

Wollte mir das Bike folgendermaßn aufbauen:

Rahmen Switch Sl 2005
Fox 36 Talas RC 2
Demmax oder Laufräder mit King Naben (Mavic Felgen...)
Evolve DH komplett
Vorbau King
Sram X 9 komplett
Louise FR große Disc
Carbon Lenker (Easton oder Race Face)

Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt was vergessen habe. Dürfte damit aber denke ich nicht allzu schwer werden!?

Wie schwer sind eure denn so?


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Januar 2006)

Hol dir DEEMAX fuer die OPTIK - schau mal in meine Gallery wie sich das so macht! Oder aber King mit dem geilen Freilaufsound. An sich wuerde ins SL aber ein CrossMax XL besser reinpassen. Gruss, Felix


----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2006)

verkaufe leicht gebrauchten LRS Deemax

ist mir für mein RM Flow zu heavy ... habe mir was 
leichteres bestellt da ich nur trails und touren mit dem 
bike fahre die deemax sind nur sehr leicht gebraucht (5 monate)
wiegesagt touren und trails ...

VB 250 (incl. Versand via DPD)


----------



## numinisflo (5. Januar 2006)

MTB81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi. Danke für eure Antworten...
> 
> Wollte mir das Bike folgendermaßn aufbauen:
> 
> ...





Das wird auf jeden Fall ein geil aufgebautes Switch, bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt! 

Ich kann Insane zustimmen, dass sich die Deemax als farblicher Kontrast sicher gut machen würden.

Mein Switch Moko - ist ja eigentlich auch ein SL - wiegt so um die 16 Kilo, eine ganz genaue Angabe kann ich in Ermangelung einer vernünfitgen Waage noch nicht machen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (5. Januar 2006)

An Alle Switcher und Co.
Ich brauch dringend eine Empfehlung!
Und zwar habe ich groÃes Interesse an Neikless Deemax. Dagegen habe ich aber auch noch ein tolles LRS Angebot von einem Leipziger Freund. Er bietet mir auch fÃ¼r 250â¬ einen 4 monatig Gebrauchten HÃ¼giFR mit Dt-Speichen und Mavic 219 Disc. Die Vorteile hierbei wÃ¤ren das Gewicht und die geilen Naben. Laut waage meines Kollegen wiegt der LRS mit den HÃ¼gis nur 2200gramm im gegensatz zum Deemax LRS mit 2447gramm....
Aaaaaaaaaaah, helft mir und schreibt mal was (Pro-Contra) ihr an meiner stelle tun wÃ¼rdet.
thx an eure UnterstÃ¼tzung.
Jendo


----------



## Xexano (5. Januar 2006)

Ich glaube, die wichtigsten Pro und Contras sind offensichtlich:

DeeMax --> saustabil, wird von vielen Pros gefahren, kann kaum geschrottet werden... Nachteile sind u.a. hoher Preis und das Gewicht

Mavic 219 --> Ehrlich gesagt, den kenne ich nicht, finde bei Mavic auch nichts über den 219er... 
Aber die Hügi FR Naben sind auch echt gut. Und der Vorteil gegenüber den DeeMaxs ist, dass du weniger an Rotationsmasse hat. Preislich isses auch bestimmt günstiger als die Deemaxs. 
Aber nicht stabiler...

Kommt drauf an, was du brauchst: Stabiler LRS oder eher einen LRS, der nicht so viel aushalten muss? 
Wenn ersteres: Dann DeeMax.


----------



## meth3434 (5. Januar 2006)

Also da der LRS vom neikless von 05 is, is er zu allererstmal tubeless! Des weiteren is 250 für nen deemax echt kein hoher Preis. 
Du bekommst beim Deemax einfach mehr, allein schon dadurch dass es ein LRS aus einem Guss ist und alles von der selben Firma kommt kannst du davon ausgehen dass alles perfekt zusammenpasst und auch ordentlich verarbeitet ist!
Grundsätzlich: KEIN Lrs, selbst der Deemax, ist unzerstörbar, frag mal den Insane zu dem Thema...

Ich rate dir ganz klar: Nimm den Deemax, optik, technik, gewicht und stabilität bilden den fast perfekten Kompromiss und das dann bei 250.... da kann der andere "nur weil er DT Naben" hat bei weitem nicht mithalten!


----------



## numinisflo (5. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da der LRS vom neikless von 05 is, is er zu allererstmal tubeless! Des weiteren is 250 für nen deemax echt kein hoher Preis.
> Du bekommst beim Deemax einfach mehr, allein schon dadurch dass es ein LRS aus einem Guss ist und alles von der selben Firma kommt kannst du davon ausgehen dass alles perfekt zusammenpasst und auch ordentlich verarbeitet ist!
> Grundsätzlich: KEIN Lrs, selbst der Deemax, ist unzerstörbar, frag mal den Insane zu dem Thema...
> 
> Ich rate dir ganz klar: Nimm den Deemax, optik, technik, gewicht und stabilität bilden den fast perfekten Kompromiss und das dann bei 250.... da kann der andere "nur weil er DT Naben" hat bei weitem nicht mithalten!




Ich dachte du bist in New York Mathew? 


@Jendo: Natürlich spielt das Gewicht gerade am LRS (von wegen rotierende Masse und so) eine große Rolle, dazu kommt, dass die DT Hügi eine geniale Nabe sein mag, aber da die Deemax von Neikless ja auch nicht alt sind (2005) und mit Sicherheit einer der stabilsten LRS überhaupt würde meine Wahl definitiv auf die Deemax fallen.
Und der Gewichtsunterschied ist in diesem Fall ja nicht so wahnsinnig groß. 
Also, wenn dir die Farbe gefällt (woran sich bei den gelben Deemax sicher die Geister scheiden) und du Lust auf Tubeless hast: Schlag zu!


Viele Grüße nach Leipzig und nach N.Y.C.

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (5. Januar 2006)

Erstmal Danke für Eure raschen Antworten.
Die Mavic 219er ist die jetzige 321er Felge.
Also 590gramm pro Stück 29,5mm breit und die im HügiLRS sich befinden, sind geschweißt (nicht gesteckt).
Ich fahre selber die 219er im Rasouli und da habe ich bis jetzt nur sehr positive Erfahrungen mit gemacht...

Bis jetzt tendiert ihr ja in Richtung Deemax.
Ich warte noch bis ca Samstag ab und entscheide mich dann nach Magen laune oder euren Tipps, die gerne noch erweitert werden dürfen 

Danke und Gruß, Jendo


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2006)

Aber die 321 heißt jetzt 729. Nur für den Fall das es keiner falsch versteht.


G.


----------



## numinisflo (5. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die 321 heißt jetzt 729. Nur für den Fall das es keiner falsch versteht.
> 
> 
> G.





Dann hat sich ja auch geklärt woher die 219 kommt. Ist auch ne Verwandlung: Erst 219, dann 321, jetzt 729 - hat sich da irgendwas daran geändert?

Auf jeden Fall fahre ich in meinem Switch die 321, allerdings mit den Hope-Naben. Ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter LRS, mit DT Speichen und Hope-Knatter-Freilauf, aber wenn ich Jendo's Magen wäre würde ich nach Deemax verlangen.

Lass auf jeden Fall mal was hören in welche Richtung die Entscheidung gefallen ist wenn es soweit ist.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (5. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hat sich ja auch geklärt woher die 219 kommt. Ist auch ne Verwandlung: Erst 219, dann 321, jetzt 729 - hat sich da irgendwas daran geändert?



NIcht ganz soooo schnelll...
die alte 321 (40 mm DH) ist seit 2004 die bekannte 729er Felge.
Aber aus der damaligen 219er ist 2004 die 321er geworden.
Dürfte sich rein technisch nix geändert haben.

Du fährst ne Hope Nabe ?? Zufällig die Blub??
Ich hab mir vor einer Woche für das Rasouli ne Hope Blub Nabe in electric Red bestellt

Gruß und n8,morgen früh ist E-Technik Übung...bäh.
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (6. Januar 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> NIcht ganz soooo schnelll...
> die alte 321 (40 mm DH) ist seit 2004 die bekannte 729er Felge.
> Aber aus der damaligen 219er ist 2004 die 321er geworden.
> Dürfte sich rein technisch nix geändert haben.
> ...




Verstehe, so läuft der Mavic-Hase....

Ja, in meinem Switch ist die Bulb Nabe, allerdings in schlichtem schwarz.
Viel Spaß in E-Technik, bei uns ist morgen Feiertag....

FLO


----------



## neikless (6. Januar 2006)

*die DEEMAX SIND VERKAUFT*

danke an den käufer und alle die sonst noch wollten sorry


----------



## decolocsta (6. Januar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> *die DEEMAX SIND VERKAUFT*
> 
> danke an den käufer und alle die sonst noch wollten sorry



 Da wird sich wer freuen.....


----------



## numinisflo (8. Januar 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird sich wer freuen.....





...und WER freut sich jetzt über nen gelben LRS aus dem Hause Mavic? 


FLO


----------



## decolocsta (8. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> ...und WER freut sich jetzt über nen gelben LRS aus dem Hause Mavic?
> 
> 
> FLO



DÜb dütüb dütu  ich weiß von nix......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (8. Januar 2006)

...dafür bekomm ich die Hügis mit 219er, wenn du mir die Deemax wegschnapst 
Gruß Jendo


----------



## decolocsta (8. Januar 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür bekomm ich die Hügis mit 219er, wenn du mir die Deemax wegschnapst
> Gruß Jendo



Leicht rollt besser, sei froh


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Januar 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür bekomm ich die Hügis mit 219er, wenn du mir die Deemax wegschnapst
> Gruß Jendo



nicht direkt er, aber er hat stark mit dem zaunpfahl gewunken =) kommen dann in mein switch.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Januar 2006)

Hey Peda du bist ja auch da......


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Januar 2006)

bearcat211 schrieb:
			
		

> @ decolocsta : Hab in meinem Switch SL doch auch einen Swinger 4-way 190eingebaut.  Geht ohne Probleme (Piggyback muss vorne unten sitzen).



geht nicht. ist ein 2003er Modell, um das es da geht, und ich glaube, dass der teil des Rahmens, wo der Dämpfer dran ist, bei den 2004er weiter nach vorne geht, was auch dann die längere Einbaulänge des Dämpfers mitsichbringt.

Bräuchte wahrscheinlich ne andere Wippe, weil die original Wippe mit nem längeren Dämpfer dann so steil steht, dass der Dämfer mit dem Federteller da dran kommt, und ich nichtmal mehr die Schraube durch die Buchse bekomme.

evtl. ne wippe vom 2006er oder irgendeine eigenbau Geschichte


----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> nicht direkt er, aber er hat stark mit dem zaunpfahl gewunken =) kommen dann in mein switch.




Glückwunsch von mir, lass mal auf jeden Fall so bald wie möglich ein Bild sehen mit den Deemax.

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2006)

@Insane: 

Was macht eigentlich dein STEALTH? Ich habe noch irgendwas von wegen Januar im Ohr - ist es schon da oder doch nicht, zumindest absehbar oder in ferner Zukunft, in Rotterdam oder in Canada oder doch schon in München, auf dem Schiff im Container oder doch im Flugzeug im Handgepäck, abbestellt oder nachbestellt, vielleicht hast du es schon sagst aber nichts oder siehst es gar nicht ????
Fragen über Fragen...

FLO


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Januar 2006)

so ich oute mich dann auch mal als zukünftiger Stealth Rider  
termin war Januar das stimmt bisher aber noch nichts in sicht

vielleicht sollten wir einen special edition oder stealth thread öffnen
es gibt ja schon ein paar hier im forum und wie sieht es mit
einem treffen aus ? 

Stealt Rider


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Januar 2006)

Ach leute...nix gibts neues...mich nervts auch ohne Ende. Wenn des so weitergeht dann setz ich ne Frist und stonier da und hol mir dann ein (lieferbares) RMX...


----------



## dorado666 (11. Januar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ach leute...nix gibts neues...mich nervts auch ohne Ende. Wenn des so weitergeht dann setz ich ne Frist und stonier da und hol mir dann ein (lieferbares) RMX...



  Genau das habe ich mir auch überlegt


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2006)

Das ist schon verdammt ärgerlich. Was ist die Begründung für die ganzen Verzögerungen, falls es eine gibt die man glauben kann? 

@Insane: Wo liegt deine Schmerzgrenze was das warten angeht?

FLO


----------



## Dr.BONES (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf mein Switch 2.0,
aber nix is, leider...
schau schon jeden Tag hier rein mit der Hoffnung das jetzt endlich
mal die ersten Pic´s kommen...

Falls irgendjemand n paar Insider-Infos hat, ab wann man denn davon
ausgehen kann sein Switch zu bekommen bitte posten....

grüße


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Januar 2006)

Naja, meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei Ende Januar - aber ich will erstmal ein verbindliches LIeferdatum - das ewige, schwammige "Ja, Mitte Januar" war im November noch okay - aber jetzt will ich konkretes. Am Montag werd ich dann mal ne Entscheidung treffen. Imo hat BA eine neue IT - deswegen können die nix sagen...
Was mich eben schockiert ist dass mein Händler auch schon privat Limiteds hat die dann eben in März oder so geliefert wurden...und so lange wart ich nicht.
NUr wenn ich jetzt dann auf RMX echsel kommt das dann am ende wieder sau spät. ALso was ich in jedem Fall sind verbindliche Daten. Will echt nicht rumzicken aber bisschen langweilts mich allmählich...und zwar nicht die Tatsache dass es später wird (ich meine es ist ein 06er Bike & limited) sondern die Art und Weise wie man hingehalten wird...


----------



## Dr.BONES (11. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte hier jetzt nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen...

das ist ne halbwegs aktuelle Mail (ende NOV.) vom Herrn R. Ullrich (BA).

::

Hallo Matthias,
das Switch 2.0 gibt es nur als Komplettrad. Die Produktion wird aller Voraussicht nach im Januar sein, also Lieferung im Februar. Sorry, aber alle Lieferungen, für 2006, werden sich um ca. 1 Monat verspäten.

MfG
Reiner Ullrich

::
Laut meines Händlers werden die Limited Bikes zuerst geliefert vielleicht habt
ihr ja dann mehr glück....
Die Hoffnung siegt...

grüßle


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2006)

Wird wohl jedes Jahr das selbe sein.
Hat damals bei mir auch mitte Januar geheißen und die zweite Februarwoche ist es dann gekommen.

G.


----------



## meth3434 (11. Januar 2006)

Ja so ist das wenn man einer Firma aus der Bikeindustrie ca. 2500 geben will, als Gegenleistung bekommt man eine Packung Wartezeit, aber was wäre ein solches Prestigeobjekt ohne Spekulationen, Dramatik und Verzögerung? Und: was wäre BA ohne diese 3 Elemente....?? 

Weiss zufällig jemand in Zahlen wie viele Bikes RM in Canada pro Jahr schweist? Das wäre echt mal interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (12. Januar 2006)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, diese Frage dann weitergeleitet und leider keine genaue Erinnerung mehr an die Antwort: Kann 12.000 Stück pro Jahr sein oder was meint ihr?


FLO


----------



## meth3434 (12. Januar 2006)

Denke mit 12000 liegst du sicher nicht schlecht! Wobei RMX, Switch etc... sicher nicht das volumen sondern eher die Nischen füllen (leider...)!
Trotzdem ist es einfach eine Frechheit von einer solchen Firma keinen, zumindest halbwegs, genauen termin zu nennen an dem man mit dem Bike rechnen darf! 
Stell dir mal vor du bestellst einen Ferrari und bekommst als Lieferdatum "Naja schauen sie nächstejn Frühjahr nochmal vorbei, dann vielleicht", wieviele Kunden würden das wohl akzeptieren?


----------



## jota (12. Januar 2006)

tach
ALLE 
die einen Ferrari wollen!


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

jota schrieb:
			
		

> tach
> ALLE
> die einen Ferrari wollen!



Ich auch aber B.A. hat ja bis zum 15 01 Urlaub.
 Deswegen keine neuen Erkenntnisse.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2006)

Seit froh, das es nicht soviele RMXs und Switche`s gibt.Ich freu mich über die erlesene auswahl an FreiRittern die mit den Ehren eines RockyBikes ausgestattet sind. Schließlich wollen wir ja keine Stangenbikes sondern Exquisites Gut. Ich hab auf mein Switch übrigens ca 2 monate gewartet...
Ich weiß wie es euch geht und leide mit euch.
Gruß zur späten Stunde,
Jendo


----------



## blaubaer (13. Januar 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auf mein Switch übrigens ca 2 monate gewartet...
> Ich weiß wie es euch geht und leide mit euch.


 
nur 2monate ist ja nichts  
hab damals auf meinen rmx ein halbes jahr dürfen warten, sept. bestellt, bei der eurobike und märz geliefert bekommen  

die vorfreude ist ja meist auch die grösste freude


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2006)

Ja, 2 Monate?! Da wuerd ich nix sagen. Aber ums nochmal zu sagen - nicht die Tatsache dass es spaeter kommt ist bloed sondern wie man als Kunde behandelt und v.a. hingehalten wird. Ich meine BA ist sich so sicher dass ich das Bike nehme und kein anderes aber das Lieferdatum behalten sie sich mal vor...das ist Assi. Nen Gracia FR koennte ich innerhalb der naechsten Woche verbindlich haben. Ah..jetzt heissts ja "Judge". Auch gut.


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2006)

ich hab mein Bike auch im Mai geordert...
Da sollten eigentlich keine Bestellungsschwierigkeiten sein.Insofern sind zwei monate schon sau unverschämt...
Ich finde auch, das ich mirfalls nötig, beim nächsten mal sehr gut überlege, ob ich nochmal 2monate auf mein Traumbike warten will :-/


----------



## meth3434 (13. Januar 2006)

@jendo: ich empfinde es auch als privileg ein rocky zu fahren und ich fände es furchtbar wenn es zu massenprodukt verkommen würde! trotzdem wäre es nett wenn man sich um seine kunden etwas intensiver kümmern würde als das bei Rocky respektive BA üblich ist....
Bei diesen Lieferzeiten und kundenpolitik müssen sie sich echt nicht wundern wenn man anfängt über andere hersteller und deren bikes nachzudenken, auch andere Mütter haben eine menge sehr hübscher töchter, und nur weil wir die Marke lieben lassen wir uns nicht alles gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.BONES (13. Januar 2006)

Hi,

es gibt genug hübsche Töchter, stimmt! Allerdings ist für mich eines sicher,
wenn ich mich dann doch für einen anderen Hersteller entscheiden sollte,
dann werde ich mit Sicherheit jedesmal Blau anlaufen wenn ein RMX oder n SWITCH an mir vorbeirauscht..  
Außerdem kauft man sich ja nicht jedes Jahr n neues Bike, 

...obwohl, man kennt die 07´ner Bikes ja noch nicht


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2006)

Haderlump schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kauft man sich ja nicht jedes Jahr n neues Bike,



Das sollte mein Händler mal nicht ausschließen bei mir - drum schau ich schon wieviel Engagement ich spüre. Aber gut. Jetzt mal den 15 abwarten was dann kommt - zicken bringt auch nix...bin ja schließlich nicht der einzige Kunde.


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2006)

Bei so viel finanziellen Aufwand den ein Kunde betreibt um so ein schönes Stück canadische Handarbeit zu erwerben, sollte es aber wirklich machbar sein, einen konkreten Liefertermin zu nennen und diesen vorallem einzuhalten.Da stimm ich euch zu...


----------



## numinisflo (13. Januar 2006)

Das Verhalten von Bikeaction als Rocky-Vertretung im deutschen Raum ist im Allgemeinen wirklich schwer nachzuvollziehen und für uns als Kunden schon sehr ärgerlich! Fängt ja schon mit deren Rückzug hier aus dem Forum an, an deren Stelle würde ich das größte mtb-Forum anständig supporten und so auch die Kunden (und somit natürlich auch die zukünftigen Kunden) bei Laune halten. 

@Insane: Liegt das Problem bei dir nur an Bikeaction oder auch an deinem RM-Händler? Lass auf jeden Fall mal was hören nach dem 15. - würde mich schon sehr interessieren wie die Geschichte jetzt weitergeht. I' ll cross my fingers, dude!

Ich werde morgen mal beim Rocky-Händler meines Vertrauens sein und mich mal über mein nächstes Rocky unterhalten, vielleicht hat er ja auch ein paar Infos über die Verfügbarkeiten.


FLO


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (13. Januar 2006)

@Insane: Liegt das Problem bei dir nur an Bikeaction oder auch an deinem RM-Händler? Lass auf jeden Fall mal was hören nach dem 15. - würde mich schon sehr interessieren wie die Geschichte jetzt weitergeht. I' ll cross my fingers, dude!


Ich hoff doch das es nich an deinem Händler liegt.   ... und sag jetzt nicht falsches.  

Mit 8 Monaten Wartezeit von Eurobike bis Mai für mein Slayer vor 3 Jahren bin ich wohl weit vorn dabei. versprochen war Ende Feb/ Anfang März.  
Aus Gesprächen mit BA weiss ich aber auch, das die nur verkaufen können was RM geliefert hat. Vor allem Bikes wie's Stealth und Cult die in D schon ausverkauft sind, hätte BA wohl auch lieber schon versandt (und berechnet)  als die ungeduldigen Anfragen ständig zu beantworten. 
Bin dieses Jahr wieder mal einer der mitleidet, da ich auf ein Flow SE für meine bessere Hälfte warte. 
Geplant ist Ende Feb... und das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Bin mal gespannt, aber auch Monate länger warten ändern nichts an dem Entschluss das Bike haben zu wollen und so geht es doch uns allen irgendwie, oder? Ich mach mir auf jeden Fall keinerlei Gedanken über 'ne Alternative.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Januar 2006)

Servus,
Der Thread langweilt gerade irgendwie, läuft etwas in die falscshe Richtung meiner Meinung nach. Öffnet halt nen BikeAction Thread wegen den Lieferschwierigkeiten, geht ja nicht nur ums Switch , sind ja auch andere Modelle betroffen.

Mal was anderes:

Was haltet ihr so von meinem Long-Travel Umbau, habe jetzt nen längeren Dämpfer am Heck verbaut, nen Manitou QR mit mehr Hub und 190er Einbaulänge. Ging aber nur, weil es ein Luftdämpfer ist, bei nem normalen würde der Federteller mit der Schwinge kollidieren. Ist das vertretbar, zumal ich nicht der Erste bin, der das gemacht hat. Hier mal n Pic:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die 321 heißt jetzt 729. Nur für den Fall das es keiner falsch versteht.
> 
> 
> G.



Schon schon, habe auch mitbekommen, dass es da Namenwechsel gab, aber habe zufällig beide Felgen hier rumstehen, und die sind grundverschieden. Also die 729 ist ca. 32 mm breit und hat ne leichte braunfärbung, also nicht ganz schwarz.

Die 321 ist ca. 27 mm breit, und komplett schwarz und hat so eine art "Bremsflanke" und an der Kante ist so eine Wulst.

Meines Erachtens ist die 729 eher DH orientiert und die 321 ne leichte FR Felge.

Jetzt klärt mich mal auf, scheinbar hat irgendeine XXX Felge damals dann den Namen 321 bekommen, oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Habe auch Beweisfotos, aber da kann man nicht wirklich den Unterschied sehen, den man real schon sieht.


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2006)

Erinnert mich an mein SWITCH. Sehr wendig viel bodenfreiheit aber auch sehr kipplig durch den hohen Schwerpunkt.
Macht aber sicher spass!
Canuck ist immer toll!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt klärt mich mal auf, scheinbar hat irgendeine XXX Felge damals dann den Namen 321 bekommen, oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Habe auch Beweisfotos, aber da kann man nicht wirklich den Unterschied sehen, den man real schon sieht.



Ganz einfach.
Früher war die 321 die Dh Felge dann wurde sie einfach in 729 umbenannt.

Und da man nun die Zahlen 321 bei Mavic übrig hatte, hat man sie einfach bei einer andern Felge verwendet.
Damit man sich beim bestellen halt schwerer tut 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

Sorry Fehler


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr so von meinem Long-Travel Umbau, habe jetzt nen längeren Dämpfer am Heck verbaut, nen Manitou QR mit mehr Hub und 190er Einbaulänge. Ging aber nur, weil es ein Luftdämpfer ist, bei nem normalen würde der Federteller mit der Schwinge kollidieren. Ist das vertretbar, zumal ich nicht der Erste bin, der das gemacht hat. Hier mal n Pic:




Hmmh.....wieviel Hub hat denn der Manitoudämpfer.
Ich frag nur weil die Luftdämpfer von Fox "früher" immer ein wenig weniger Hub hatten als die Stalfedermodelle bei gleicher Einbaulänge.

Also als Beispiel z.B dein Originaldämpfer hatte ja 44.4mm Hub und der Luftdämpfer mit 44.4mm Hub hatte von Fox ja schon die fast190er Einbaulänge.

G.


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach.
> Früher war die 321 die Dh Felge dann wurde sie einfach in 729 umbenannt.
> 
> Und da man nun die Zahlen 321 bei Mavic übrig hatte, hat man sie einfach bei einer andern Felge verwendet.
> ...


ja, und die leichte FR Felge hieß früher F219 Disc. Da nach dem Namenswechsel der DH Felge die zahl 321 übrig war, benannte man die 219 in 321!

Jendo


----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmh.....wieviel Hub hat denn der Manitoudämpfer.
> Ich frag nur weil die Luftdämpfer von Fox "früher" immer ein wenig weniger Hub hatten als die Stalfedermodelle bei gleicher Einbaulänge.
> 
> Also als Beispiel z.B dein Originaldämpfer hatte ja 44.4mm Hub und der Luftdämpfer mit 44.4mm Hub hatte von Fox ja schon die fast190er Einbaulänge.
> ...



Der Dämpfer hat 50mm Hub....
Wieviel Federweg dürfte das Switch jetzt haben?
170mm?


----------



## Alesana (14. Januar 2006)

find ich persönlich nicht vertretbar... 25mm mehr einbaulänge oder wie gross jetzt der unterschied ist, ist einfach nen bisschen zuviel... bei meinem switch sind 10mm mehr und da ists grad an der grenze, aber so ist dein tretlager schon sehr weit oben...
würde ich wieder umbauen. den federweg erhältst du aus übersetzungsverhältnis 
multipliziert mit dem hub des dämpfers. in meinem fall ist das 3*57mm was dann auf nen federweg von 171mm kommt


----------



## decolocsta (14. Januar 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> find ich persönlich nicht vertretbar... 25mm mehr einbaulänge oder wie gross jetzt der unterschied ist, ist einfach nen bisschen zuviel... bei meinem switch sind 10mm mehr und da ists grad an der grenze, aber so ist dein tretlager schon sehr weit oben...
> würde ich wieder umbauen. den federweg erhältst du aus übersetzungsverhältnis
> multipliziert mit dem hub des dämpfers. in meinem fall ist das 3*57mm was dann auf nen federweg von 171mm kommt



Der Dämpfer ist ca. 18mm länger......


----------



## sidekicker (14. Januar 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> Der Thread langweilt gerade irgendwie, läuft etwas in die falscshe Richtung meiner Meinung nach. Öffnet halt nen BikeAction Thread wegen den Lieferschwierigkeiten, geht ja nicht nur ums Switch , sind ja auch andere Modelle betroffen.
> 
> Mal was anderes:
> ...





üüüübelst geil! bis auf felge aber da kommen deemax....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. Januar 2006)

die Switch Stealth Rahmen gehen Ende Januar in Produktion !!!! 

da wird es wohl im besten Fall Ende Feb. bis zur Auslieferung


----------



## numinisflo (16. Januar 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> die Switch Stealth Rahmen gehen Ende Januar in Produktion !!!!
> 
> da wird es wohl im besten Fall Ende Feb. bis zur Auslieferung




Genau das hat mir mein Rocky Mountain Dealer am Samstag auch mitgeteilt, allerdings mit dem Zusatz, dass die Produktion nicht vorher geplant war. Auf die Infos von Herrn K. kann man sich immer verlassen. 
Ich finde es extrem schade - auch wenn ich nicht persönlich betroffen bin - aber ****!, ich leide mit euch! 

@Insane: Lass mal was hören heute abend.

FLO


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. Januar 2006)

@ flo meinst du zufällig den Herrn F.K. aus G. ?  

wer hat den noch alles seinen Rahmen dort bestellt ?


----------



## Frankki (16. Januar 2006)

Hi Biker

Rocky hatte Schwierigkeiten Rohre von Easton zu bekommen. Jetzt im
Januar arbeitet Rocky als Ausgleich im 2 Schichtbetrieb um alles wieder
aufzuholen. Die Rahmen die Ende Januar fertig sind werden per Luftfracht
nach Deutschland geliefert.

Love the Ride

Frank


----------



## Lasse (16. Januar 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Was haltet ihr so von meinem Long-Travel Umbau, habe jetzt nen längeren Dämpfer am Heck verbaut, nen Manitou QR mit mehr Hub und 190er Einbaulänge. Ging aber nur, weil es ein Luftdämpfer ist, bei nem normalen würde der Federteller mit der Schwinge kollidieren. Ist das vertretbar, zumal ich nicht der Erste bin, der das gemacht hat. Hier mal n Pic:



Die Geo sieht ziemlich unfahrbar aus - das Treltager ist ja bestimmt knapp 40cm hoch! Das ergibt ultimatives Hochradfeeling  Dann lieber weniger Federweg und nen tiefen Schwerpunkt = besseres Handling. 150mm reichen eh für fast alles.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Januar 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geo sieht ziemlich unfahrbar aus - das Treltager ist ja bestimmt knapp 40cm hoch! Das ergibt ultimatives Hochradfeeling  Dann lieber weniger Federweg und nen tiefen Schwerpunkt = besseres Handling. 150mm reichen eh für fast alles.



44cm


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Januar 2006)

wie in meinem alten SWITCH - das war auch nen hochrad. Nicht unbedingt toll beim NS fahren...dafuer gabs nie Bodenkontakt*g*


----------



## numinisflo (16. Januar 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> 44cm



Sieht schon sehr heftig aus mit den 44cm Tretlagerhöhe! Wie kommst du fahrerisch damit klar? Wirst du das so belassen oder ändernß

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Reflex_fan (17. Januar 2006)

hab ja exakt das selbe switch, allerdings mit originaldämpfer, da ist das tretlager 34cm hoch.  10 cm mehr, ich glaub das ist echt ein bissl viel.  
die geo der schwinge sieht irgendwie ungesund/instabil aus, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. Januar 2006)

Wieviel Hub hast du jetzt vo und hi?
Irgendwie bin ich dann doch fro dass ich ein neues SWITCH bekomme und solche "Basteleien" sein lassen kann...ist schon etwas "unorganisch" denn dafuer war das SWITCH nie gemacht. Andererseits versteh ich auch dass man ein Canuck nicht einfach so wg zu wenig hub hergibt. Wie sensibel ist der Daempfer? Koennte mir naemlich gut vorstellen dass mein DHX 5.0 subjektiv "besseren", wenn auch weniger, Federweg geboten hat.


----------



## meth3434 (17. Januar 2006)

also ich kann mich da dem herrn insane nur anschleissen! das bike sieht wirklich mehr als komisch aus, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass je ein konstrukteur eine solche position des tretlagers vorgesehen hat! Und sorry aber dass sich das bike gut fährt kann ich echt nicht glauben.... kann man darauf denn noch sitzen?
Wenn du das plus an federweg so dringend brauchst kauf dir lieber ein neues rad als das schöne canuck so zu verunstalten...


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2006)

Antworte hier für meinen Kollegen.


Also hinten 50mm Hub, vorne 170mm.

Die Krasse höhe hat das rad ja nur im Leerzustand, wenn man sich sraufsetzt hat man ja genaug SAG um das wieder zu kompensieren.

DHX Passt nicht rein, wegen Piggy.

War ja eigentlich nur ein versuch, aber er baut das Rad schon wieder um, weil das Problem ist das bei Bremsen der Lenkwinkel extrem Steil wird, weil man ja hinten ausfedert.

Seht es einfach als ein Experiment an......

Doch wer weiß, viellecith dürft ihr das Switch in absehbarer Zeit mit 170mm FW bewundern ohne das es so aus der Rolle fällt, wer weiß


----------



## Lasse (17. Januar 2006)

Ne schöne selbstgefräste Wippe mit anderem Übersetzungsverhältnis wäre eine Möglichkeit - aber da leidet der Dämpfer dann enorm. Ich finde immer noch, daß 150mm reichen - der Rahmen ist stabil, handlich UND schön - was will der Kollege mehr?

Evtl. ne weiße 66 RC2X (mit 150mm) - dann ist es perfekt


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Januar 2006)

DHX passt SCHON rein! Schau mal in meine Gallery...hatte RM ja im S3 des letzten Jahres ja auch!


----------



## Jendo (17. Januar 2006)

aber wenn es ein 2003er jahrgang ist dann ist die Einbaulänge kleiner und passt somit nicht mit piggybag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. Januar 2006)

Stimmt, Jendo!


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2006)

Piggy passt nicht.....

@Lasse

Du hast es erfasst


----------



## Jendo (17. Januar 2006)

@Lasse & Decolocsta: warum denn dann nicht gleich die weiße Z1 Light ETA??
sollte doch sicherlich ein stückchen leichter sein als die 66 bei gleichem Federweg und bei der selben schmucken Farbe!
Gruß Jendo


----------



## Lasse (18. Januar 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> @Lasse & Decolocsta: warum denn dann nicht gleich die weiße Z1 Light ETA??
> sollte doch sicherlich ein stückchen leichter sein als die 66 bei gleichem Federweg und bei der selben schmucken Farbe!
> Gruß Jendo



Korrekt - die ist irgendwie aus dem Radarschirm der meisten verschwunden - plötzlich geht nur noch die 66. An mein neues Bike wird wohl die Z 1 Light kommen, ist aber eher ein Enduro. Von der Stabilität passt die 66 schon besser zum Switch, aber sooo schwer


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hab von BA die Auskunft erhalten das die Switch-Frames vom 13-17.2. gebaut werden also wohl Ende Februar in D sind.  
Ende Januar werden die Slayer gebaut.

so wait and then ride


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Januar 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> so wait and then ride



What else shall we do?!


----------



## meth3434 (19. Januar 2006)

Na das ist doch zumindest ne perpesktive...
und mal ehrlich: was wollt ihr bei dem Sauwetter schon gross mit den Bikes anstellen? die werden doch nur dreckig...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Januar 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab von BA die Auskunft erhalten das die Switch-Frames vom 13-17.2. gebaut werden also wohl Ende Februar in D sind.


 
Wieviele Schweißer hat Rocky und welche Anzahl Rahmen schafft einer am TAg?   Wieviele Rahmen sind geordert und reicht eine Woche für Pulvern verpacken nach D verschicken, Warenannahme (BA), verteilen und verschicken zum Händler?  

Ich würde Mitte März mit meinem Bike rechnen an Eurer Stelle.
Aber lassen wir uns überraschen. 
Frohes warten noch.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Januar 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab von BA die Auskunft erhalten das die Switch-Frames vom 13-17.2. gebaut werden also wohl Ende Februar in D sind.
> Ende Januar werden die Slayer gebaut.
> ...




Das dauert dann ja wohl noch ne Weile bis die Rahmen am Start sind. 
Zum Slayer: Bin letzten Samstag schon das neue Slayer gefahren, sind das dann vorab-produzierte Modelle oder wie soll man das verstehen? 

FLO


----------



## decolocsta (19. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> was wollt ihr bei dem Sauwetter schon gross mit den Bikes anstellen?



Fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (19. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> und mal ehrlich: was wollt ihr bei dem Sauwetter schon gross mit den Bikes anstellen? die werden doch nur dreckig...



<-------------- ! ! !  I R O N I E ! ! !


----------



## Lasse (19. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das dauert dann ja wohl noch ne Weile bis die Rahmen am Start sind.
> Zum Slayer: Bin letzten Samstag schon das neue Slayer gefahren, sind das dann vorab-produzierte Modelle oder wie soll man das verstehen?
> 
> FLO



So ne Art Weihnachtsvorproduktion nehme ich an. Habe auch schon auf einem in 18" gesessen, das vor dem Fest im Laden stand. Aber andere Größen und Nachbestellungen dann erst wieder zum Ende diesen Monats...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. Januar 2006)

habe info das die stealth rahmen eingeflogen werden 
wohl leider nicht mit stealth-bomber aber immerhin
lufthansa das könnte die wartezeit verkürzen


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> <-------------- ! ! !  I R O N I E ! ! !



Was ist das? Kann man das essen, wo gibts des und ist es limitiert? Aber wenn ich's bestell wirds eh nie bei mir ankommen *g*


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (20. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das dauert dann ja wohl noch ne Weile bis die Rahmen am Start sind.
> Zum Slayer: Bin letzten Samstag schon das neue Slayer gefahren, sind das dann vorab-produzierte Modelle oder wie soll man das verstehen?
> 
> FLO




Nee, die Auskunft galt für 90'er Modelle und Special Editions.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die Auskunft galt für 90'er Modelle und Special Editions.




OK - danke für die Info. Jetzt heißt es für alle, die eines bestellt haben einfach nur noch weiterwarten. Ich hoffe für alle Beteiligten, dass es so schnell wie möglich soweit ist! 

>>>Aber spätestens am Tag des Eintreffens der Bikes wird jeder Ärger verflogen sein, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

FLO


----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2006)

Hier das Switch mit Deemax und normalen Dämpfer:


----------



## neikless (20. Januar 2006)

schöne Deemax die waren sicher teuer


----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> schöne Deemax die waren sicher teuer



Nicht mal so sehr, ein netter Typ aus dem Forum hat die recht günstig verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (20. Januar 2006)

@decolocsta: Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Dämpfer drinn? und welche Einbaulänge und wieviel Hub hat das Teil?

Mit den Deemax sieht das Baby echt scharf aus.
Ich hab heut auch meinen Hügi LRS bekommen und schon ins Switch gepflanzt.Der satz ist so leicht ...geil. Vielleicht mach ich mal ein Pic am WE und stells rein.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> @decolocsta: Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Dämpfer drinn? und welche Einbaulänge und wieviel Hub hat das Teil?
> 
> Mit den Deemax sieht das Baby echt scharf aus.
> Ich hab heut auch meinen Hügi LRS bekommen und schon ins Switch gepflanzt.Der satz ist so leicht ...geil. Vielleicht mach ich mal ein Pic am WE und stells rein.
> Gruß Jendo



Wieder der Orig. mit 172mm Einbaulänge, Hub, denke so 35-37mm.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder der Orig. mit 172mm Einbaulänge, Hub, denke so 35-37mm.




44mm


G.


----------



## Lasse (20. Januar 2006)

Übergangsweise würde ich die Manitou rausschmeißen und die Z 150 FR da reinbauen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Übergangsweise würde ich die Manitou rausschmeißen und die Z 150 FR da reinbauen. Meine Meinung.



War vorher drin....
aber wieso, was passt dir an der manitou nicht?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> War vorher drin....
> aber wieso, was passt dir an der manitou nicht?




......wahrscheinlich zu leicht 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> ......wahrscheinlich zu leicht
> 
> 
> G.




 Das wirds sein


----------



## numinisflo (21. Januar 2006)

Dein Switch sieht mit den Deemax mal richtig gut aus - hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht, dass die Deemax SO gut passen! 

Aber dein Fuhrpark und Sammelsorium an Bikes, Rahmen, Parts und vor allem Federgabeln ist definitiv beneidenswert! 

FLO


----------



## decolocsta (21. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Switch sieht mit den Deemax mal richtig gut aus - hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht, dass die Deemax SO gut passen!
> 
> Aber dein Fuhrpark und Sammelsorium an Bikes, Rahmen, Parts und vor allem Federgabeln ist definitiv beneidenswert!
> 
> FLO



Danke gehört aber nicht alles mir....so siehts nur meist in meiner Werkstatt aus


----------



## Lasse (21. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> ......wahrscheinlich zu leicht
> 
> 
> G.



 Dachte eher an Ansprechverhalten, Abstimmbarkeit, Funktion bei geringer Wartung, etc.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte eher an Ansprechverhalten, Abstimmbarkeit, Funktion bei geringer Wartung, etc.



Ok...aber nur weils SPV hat.

G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Switch sieht mit den Deemax mal richtig gut aus - hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht, dass die Deemax SO gut passen!
> 
> Aber dein Fuhrpark und Sammelsorium an Bikes, Rahmen, Parts und vor allem Federgabeln ist definitiv beneidenswert!
> 
> FLO



Damit mal eins klar ist:
Das ist mein Switch, steht nur zur Zeit beim Deco herum, jo, und n paar Teile in der Werkstatt auch, wie z.B. der Toy Rahmen, mehrere LRS usw... =)

@neikless: Danke nochmal, die Tage folgen noch bessere Pics...


----------



## numinisflo (22. Januar 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Damit mal eins klar ist:
> Das ist mein Switch, steht nur zur Zeit beim Deco herum, jo, und n paar Teile in der Werkstatt auch, wie z.B. der Toy Rahmen, mehrere LRS usw... =)




Sorry pHONe, ich wollte dir nicht dein Switch unterschlagen .
Ist aber schon sehr verwirrend mit den Logos - das musst du zugeben. Und der Toy ist auch sehr geil!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## neikless (25. Januar 2006)

http://nsmb.com/gear/switch_edit_01_06.php

neues vom switch von NSMB.COM


----------



## numinisflo (28. Januar 2006)

Hey Neikless - danke für den Bericht zum neuen Switch. Bin gerade erst dazu gekommen, mir den kompletten Bericht durchzulesen. Ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich interessant, gut geschrieben und man bekommt in ungefähr eine Ahnung was man zu erwarten hat mit dem neuen Switch - nicht war Insane?
 Auf jeden Fall ist dies wieder ein geniales Bike straight outta British Columbia, denn wie sagt Corey Anderson so schön:

"RIDING THE SWITCH LEAVES YOU WITH THE IMPRESSION THAT THIS BIKE WAS DESIGNED AROUND THE TRAILS AND TERRAIN ON THE NORTH SHORE!" 


In unglaublicher Vorfreude auf Bilder eurer neuen Switchs.......

....FLO


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2006)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Switch im Schnee......










FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (29. Januar 2006)

Schoenes Ding, Flo!
Ja, ich denke wenn ichs denn dann mal habe werd ich damit sehr happy sein. Der Aufbau wird ja auch "state of the art" koennte man sagen.
Ich denke aber dass spaetestens beim Rocky Meet alle mal in den Genuss eines neuen SWITCHES kommen werden...details bald!
Gruss, Felixxx


----------



## T.I.M. (29. Januar 2006)

Hier mein Update:
Hinterrad EX721, DT440FR, PG990 Ritzel, Sram X.9 Schaltwerk und Trigger, Reifen + Schläuche.
Gewicht ist jetzt auch ok 17.3 kg.

Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach ner Kefü für 2 Kb. Hat jemand da Erfahrungen. Shiftguide, E.13 DRS oder so?


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Januar 2006)

Schoenes Rad! Cooles Ritzelpaket...und sehr schicker fender...sowas hatte ich auch mal. *g*


----------



## Stiftsquelle (29. Januar 2006)

Falls du am Switch nen E-Typ Umwerfer benutzt, passt keine Shiftguide! Hatte dasselbe Problem damals mit meinem Gemini! 
E.13 DRS+Adapter für E-Typ Umwerfer passt dann aber und damit habe ich keine Probleme gehabt! Wirklich  

mfg Jannik


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2006)

Schönes Richie Schley - Switch 

Der Fender ist klasse, den brauche ich auch unbedingt....


FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Januar 2006)

Am Switch E - Type? Warum denn? Schellenmontage passt doch.
Haette noch nen passenden XT Umwerfer...wie neu.

@ Flo...glaube einen Carbon Fender hab ich noch ueber...


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2006)

@ Felix: Dann lass uns da doch mal drüber reden, ich bin ab neun im icq - sofern du Zeit hast.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Reflex_fan (29. Januar 2006)

@numinisflo

könntest du dein switch mal bitte von der seite knippsen? ich hab noch nie ein switch mit schutzblechen  gesehen, und wollt mal sehen wie es wirkt  danke !


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2006)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> @numinisflo
> 
> könntest du dein switch mal bitte von der seite knippsen? ich hab noch nie ein switch mit schutzblechen  gesehen, und wollt mal sehen wie es wirkt  danke !




Werde ich beizeiten mal machen, aber ich glaube in meiner Galerie ist auch eins zu sehen, wo ich die Teile (vorne Marzocchi-Fender; hinten THE dual sport schutzblech) dran hatte.

Und wie es wirkt ist mir bei den versifften Trails relativ egal....

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.M. (29. Januar 2006)

@ Stiftsquelle: Nein, kein E-Type. Könnte beides problemlos montieren. Ist halt nur ein nicht geringer Preisunterschied. Die Shiftguide gibts für 40,- Öre, für die DRS musste min. nochmal 100,- drauflegen... 

@Numisflo: Den Fender hab´ich aus ner 1,5 Liter Flasche gebastelt   Ist zwar nicht so stylisch wie aus Carbon, aber egal.


----------



## Jendo (30. Januar 2006)

Das sieht ja mal wieder gut. Endlich mal ein paar neue Bilder. Ich war heut auchmal kurz die neuen Teile im Switch Testen und hab gleich noch ein paar nette Pics für euch geschossen.

Update: Dt Hügi FR Naben mit Mavic 219Disc Felgen, Manitou Metel, Sram 9.0 Shifter, Sram 9.0SL Schaltwerk,Kassette und Kette...

Gruß Jendo





















Yeeeeha!


----------



## numinisflo (31. Januar 2006)

Sehr schön Jendo, edle und schöne, neue Parts hast du verbaut!

Wie bist du mit den Hügis und dem Manitou Metel zufrieden?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (31. Januar 2006)

ja, geil ne...
Der Metel ist bis jetzt deutlich angenehmer zufahren als der vanilla R! Er ist deutlich sensilbler und ist, dank passenderer Feder schön soft und nutz auchmal bei meinen 61kilo den Federweg voll aus.
Die Hügis machen einiges her.Halb bestimmt fast 750g durch den neuen LRS gespart. Der Freilauf der Hügi ist aber noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, da ich das knattern noch nicht gewohnt bin.Aber ein geiler Sound ist es allemal ;-)
Gruß Jendo


----------



## Mr.Fork (31. Januar 2006)

Hmm, Neuer Steuersatz CK, Dämpfer DT vorher DHX ( Behalt ich fuer bikepark), Sattel Selle Nova und die nobby nic 14,4 kg


----------



## Jendo (1. Februar 2006)

ein wahnsinns gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. Februar 2006)

Das ist mit Sicherheit das leichteste Switch im ganzen Thread. 14,4kg sind schon extrem wenig für ein Switch - .

Welche Rahmengröße hast du den spedersen?

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Februar 2006)

Ist ein 18 Zoll- Rahmen
500g würden sich noch locker einsparen lassen.
Geplant sind noch: Thomson Sattelstuetze und X4 Vorbau
Btw wie lad ich nen großes Bild in den thread?


----------



## neikless (1. Februar 2006)

bitte nicht falsch verstehen ist ein tolles bike
als enduro tour bike machts sicher laune 
im park oder härteren abfahrten hätte ich allerding bedenken ... (angst)


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Februar 2006)

Bedenken? Wieso? Wiege 65 KG und es ist ja nun nicht gerade Leichtbau!
Fox 36RC2 2,5 KG
BTW war auch schon 3mal in Winterberg damit, steckt alles weg


----------



## numinisflo (1. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein 18 Zoll- Rahmen
> 500g würden sich noch locker einsparen lassen.
> Geplant sind noch: Thomson Sattelstuetze und X4 Vorbau
> Btw wie lad ich nen großes Bild in den thread?





Geht eigentlich ganz einfach, ich mache es immer auf diese Weise: 

Du lädst dir die Bilder in deine Galerie, kopierst dort den UBB-Code, gehst in den Thread und fügst im Antwort-Menü diesen Code als Grafik (der 4. Button von rechts in der zweiten Zeile) ein >>> aber unbedingt noch das " img mit den eckigen Klammern wegmachen ", vor und hinter dem UBB-Code.

Ist vielleicht etwas umständlich erklärt, bin halt überhaupt kein Computerspezialist, aber es funktioniert.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Bedenken? Wieso? Wiege 65 KG und es ist ja nun nicht gerade Leichtbau!
> Fox 36RC2 2,5 KG
> BTW war auch schon 3mal in Winterberg damit, steckt alles weg



Mit einem SDG Sattelsystem würdes du richtig nochmal Gewicht sparen. 
Aber die Reifen sind nichts für hartes Gelände.
Bin bei meinem Switch auch gerade dabei Gewichtstuning zu betreiben.....mit vielen Kleinteilen.

G.


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Februar 2006)

Ne hartes Gelände, dafür habe ich noch Specialized 2.4er
Denke auch noch über anschaffung eines 2. LRS ( DeeMax) nach.


----------



## Motivatus (1. Februar 2006)

Moin,
geile Switchs derweil, überlege auch mir eins aufzubauen (ein altes find ich schöner ).
Würde von meinem Shop einen 18" moko 2005 kriegen, jetzt die frage an die 18" Rahmen Besitzer, wie zufrieden seit ihr mit dem Verhältniss Laufruhe/Wendigkeit? Sollte es eher Wendiger sein oder Laufruhiger?(Wenn man selber nur 177 Groß ist) Welche Innenlager Achslänge fahrt ihr bei welcher Kettenlinie?
so viele Fragen, Danke für die Infos, 
Griez Freitz


----------



## neikless (1. Februar 2006)

ja gerade an reifen + LRS hatte ich gedacht/bedenken

klar werden die was halten aber auf dauer und den ein oder anderen
auch mal unsauberen drop ...  ... ich hätte da angst  nach meiner
einstellung muss ich mich auf mein bike 100% verlassen können (vertrauen)
wenn das nicht ist ... machts einfach keinen spaß ...

sprich lenker/vorbau kurbel gabel LRS müssen über jeden zweifel erhaben sein
der rahmen natürlich auch ... aber beim switch  

natürlich ist es fein an den richtigen stellen etwas gewicht sparen zu könne 
aber nicht auf kosten der sicherheit da sind mir 20 kg und ein beruhiges gewissen lieber als 14kg und bedenken / weniger spass 

so jetzt dürft ihr mich fertig machen


----------



## T.I.M. (1. Februar 2006)

Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Schwer heisst zwar nicht immer unbedigt stabil, aber an den falschen Stellen Gewicht zu sparen ist auch nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ja gerade an reifen + LRS hatte ich gedacht/bedenken
> 
> klar werden die was halten aber auf dauer und den ein oder anderen
> auch mal unsauberen drop ...  ... ich hätte da angst  nach meiner
> ...



Ich mach dich da net fertig, weil bei meinem Leichtbauversuch habe ich 17.99kg angepeilt 
Halt mit dem Tourenreifen BB...ansosten halt so ca. unter 19kg.
Aber werd wohl auch bald ein neues Switchupdate reinstellen......wenn ich meinen Rohlofftitangriff montiert habe 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

Motivatus schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> geile Switchs derweil, überlege auch mir eins aufzubauen (ein altes find ich schöner ).
> Würde von meinem Shop einen 18" moko 2005 kriegen, jetzt die frage an die 18" Rahmen Besitzer, wie zufrieden seit ihr mit dem Verhältniss Laufruhe/Wendigkeit? Sollte es eher Wendiger sein oder Laufruhiger?(Wenn man selber nur 177 Groß ist) Welche Innenlager Achslänge fahrt ihr bei welcher Kettenlinie?
> so viele Fragen, Danke für die Infos,
> Griez Freitz



Hab zwar ein  19.5Zoll aber schreib trotzdem was.
Die Laufruhe ist für ein 150mm Bike sogar im groben Gelände echt toll 
Und wendig ist es auch...shoretechnisch 
Ich habe normale Achsbreite, wüßte auch nicht warum ich das ändern sollte 

G.


----------



## neikless (1. Februar 2006)

ich denke das 2006 switch dürfte vernünftig aufgebaut
für freeride/bikepark ca 17-18 Kg wiegen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke das 2006 switch dürfte vernünftig aufgebaut
> für freeride/bikepark ca 17-18 Kg wiegen



....wenn die Kette nicht runterspringen soll und Dh Reifen müßten 18.5kg machbar sein.
Mit vielen Kompromissen und auch 17Kg.

G.


----------



## Lasse (1. Februar 2006)

Das S 3.0 ist ja serienmäßig schon recht vernünftig aufgebaut und wiegt 20,5 Kilo. Mit  einem leichten Sattel und "normalen" FR-Reifen max. ein Kilo weniger. Danach muß man die Race Face Teile gegen Syntace austauschen, wenn man das denn unbedingt will...


----------



## numinisflo (1. Februar 2006)

Motivatus schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> geile Switchs derweil, überlege auch mir eins aufzubauen (ein altes find ich schöner ).
> Würde von meinem Shop einen 18" moko 2005 kriegen, jetzt die frage an die 18" Rahmen Besitzer, wie zufrieden seit ihr mit dem Verhältniss Laufruhe/Wendigkeit? Sollte es eher Wendiger sein oder Laufruhiger?(Wenn man selber nur 177 Groß ist) Welche Innenlager Achslänge fahrt ihr bei welcher Kettenlinie?
> so viele Fragen, Danke für die Infos,
> Griez Freitz




Moinsen

Ich fahre das 2005er Switch Moko in 18" - bei 183cm Körpergröße. Bei meiner Größe ist der 18er definitiv die perfekte Wahl, das Verhältnis Laufruhe zur Wendigkeit genau so, wie ich es mir wünsche. 
Das Switch ist im Allgemeinen ein super-wendiges Bike, trotzdem extrem robust und was auch noch zutrifft, ist die sowohl von Corey Anderson als auch vom Lettenbruder Jörg angesprochene Shoretauglichkeit .
Bin ein 16,5er gefahren, da habe ich mich nicht zu 100% wohlgefühlt. Alles in allem solltest du es aber trotzdem mal testen, ich denke du wirst gleich merken, welches besser passt.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Das S 3.0 ist ja serienmäßig schon recht vernünftig aufgebaut und wiegt 20,5 Kilo. Mit  einem leichten Sattel und "normalen" FR-Reifen max. ein Kilo weniger. Danach muß man die Race Face Teile gegen Syntace austauschen, wenn man das denn unbedingt will...




    

Mit 0.5kg mehr hat man ja ein schwer, mit allem drum und drann, aufgebautes RMX.
Also irgendwo müssen da doch die vernünftigen teile fehlen.


G.


----------



## Reflex_fan (1. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Neuer Steuersatz CK, Dämpfer DT vorher DHX ( Behalt ich fuer bikepark), Sattel Selle Nova und die nobby nic 14,4 kg



woah, 14,4 ? kanst du mal eine teileliste posten?  btw, was wiegt dein rahmen?


----------



## meth3434 (1. Februar 2006)

Mal eine Frage an alle Tuner und Gewichtsexperten:
Was für Reifen fahrt ihr denn ausser dem Minion? Ich fahre zur zeit einen 2.5" Minion DH mit 42a Mischung und der geht einfach gar nicht für den "nomalen" Einsatz, der Reifen scheint nicht für  ausser-DH Aktivitäten geeignet zu sein die Mischung ist einfach zu weich, das Rad klebt förmlich auf der Stelle! Ich suche einen Reifen der so zwischen 2,3-2,5 zoll breit ist und am besten auch etwas leichter. Unter 1kg wäre super! Der Minion mit härterer Mischung kommt wegen dem hässlichen Orangen Streifen leider nicht in Frage (ja ich weiss....)! Und der Bigbetty scheidet auch aus, mit dem habe ich ganz, ganz G A N Z schlimme erfahrungen gemacht...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2006)

Leichtbautechnisch fahr ich den BB (Touren oder Winterberg halt)......und normal einen Highroller 2.5 vorne 40a und hinten 60a (mit Streifen )
Aber dieses Jahr soll es ja alle ohne Streifen geben 

Aber bin dieses Jahr auch fast meine ganzen Touren mit dem RMX erst mit BB´s und dann den Maxxis gefahren.
So das zum Schluß die Maxxis, auf dem Switch, irgendwie gar nimmer so anstrengend waren 
Also bis zu einer Tour mit 1000 Hm´s seh ich kein wirkliches Maxxisverzichtsproblem mehr. 


G.


----------



## Jendo (1. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage an alle Tuner und Gewichtsexperten:
> Was für Reifen fahrt ihr denn ausser dem Minion? Ich fahre zur zeit einen 2.5" Minion DH mit 42a Mischung und der geht einfach gar nicht für den "nomalen" Einsatz, der Reifen scheint nicht für  ausser-DH Aktivitäten geeignet zu sein die Mischung ist einfach zu weich, das Rad klebt förmlich auf der Stelle! Ich suche einen Reifen der so zwischen 2,3-2,5 zoll breit ist und am besten auch etwas leichter. Unter 1kg wäre super! Der Minion mit härterer Mischung kommt wegen dem hässlichen Orangen Streifen leider nicht in Frage (ja ich weiss....)! Und der Bigbetty scheidet auch aus, mit dem habe ich ganz, ganz G A N Z schlimme erfahrungen gemacht...;-)


Ich hab aufm Switch noch den Maxxis Mobster in 2,5" drauf. ist ein guter reifen für Trockenheit und Gewicht bei nachgemessen 940gramm pro Stück auch sehr ok. Ich bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir einen Nokian NBX in 2,3" Zol als "leicht Rolll Reifen" zulegen sollte. Hab bislang darüber nur gutes gehört. Ich hab auch noch einen Satz NBX in 2,5" da, aber der ist sowas von schwer...Aber Grip ohne ende.Wüsst außer BB keine wirklich Alternative.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## neikless (2. Februar 2006)

also serien switch 3.0 - ca 20 kg

LRS Reifen Schläuche  könnt mann sicher vernünftig einiges sparen
Lenker und Sattelstütze kürzen leichterer Sattel
kein umwerfer kein shifter links  1 KB36T(dafür kefü) (sollte trotzdem ersparnis bringen)
leichtere schaltung kette kassette pedale
leichtere bremse ... leichtere gabel (?)
denke da sollten 18 kg ein erreichbares ziel sein

es gab doch mal fotos vom rob j. stealth das sollte auch um 18 kg wiegen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9976


----------



## Reflex_fan (2. Februar 2006)

ich hab meins nochmal gewogen, da sind 15,4 kg, ein Switch 03 LTD SL, 18'' , und ich habs absolut auf Leichtgewicht aufgebaut.

mit absolut untauglichen 2.35er Racingralph warens 14,9 kg, wie bekommt man 14,4 kg hin?  
evntl ne superleichte Federgabel?


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Februar 2006)

Rahmen: Switch SL 2005 mit Dtswiss ( 220g) im Bikepark DHX 700 mehr
Gabel: Fox 36 RC2 Talas 2,5 kg
LRS: Crossmax xl
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2,25 UST
Lenker, Vorbau+Sattelstütze : noch Easton ea50
Pedale: Atomlab Quickstep
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC / Diabolus Tretlager
Schaltung Sram x9
Bremsen Hope Mono M4 180 / 160
Sattel Selle Nova ( echt schwer 330 g)

Also Ihr seht von Leihtbau kann eigentlich keine rede sein.
14,4 Kg im Bikeshop gemessen. Die hatten grad nen Scott Ransom ltd.
Reinbekommen wog 14 Kg, Aber mit haufen Carbonteilen


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Februar 2006)

Nochmal der Versuch ein Bild direkt einzustellen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Februar 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/sw2.jpg
Nochmal der Versuch ein Bild direkt einzustellen:


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2006)

@ Spedersen: Schau mal eine Seite zurück, dort habe ich geschrieben, wie ich die Bilder direkt einfüge. Das funktioniert.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Lasse (2. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> LRS: Crossmax xl
> Reifen: Nobby Nic 2,25 UST
> 
> Also Ihr seht von Leichtbau kann eigentlich keine rede sein.



Hmm, das finde ich schon ein "bißchen" unvernünftig. Das passt besser an ein altes Slayer dran imo. Für schnelle, steinige Trails sind die Reifen ungeeignet - in Bozen hatte ich mit den Dingern alle 100 Meter nen Platten - XC Pellen. *edit* sehe gerade, die Dinger sind UST - das ist was anderes in Bezug auf Platten, sorry


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab aufm Switch noch den Maxxis Mobster in 2,5" drauf. ist ein guter reifen für Trockenheit und Gewicht bei nachgemessen 940gramm pro Stück auch sehr ok. Ich bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir einen Nokian NBX in 2,3" Zol als "leicht Rolll Reifen" zulegen sollte. Hab bislang darüber nur gutes gehört. Ich hab auch noch einen Satz NBX in 2,5" da, aber der ist sowas von schwer...Aber Grip ohne ende.Wüsst außer BB keine wirklich Alternative.
> Gruß Jendo



Den Nokian NBX 2,3" bin ich auch mal eine Zeit lang am Switch gefahren - aber mit dem habe ich absolut schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, einen Platten nach dem anderen, das hat wirklich keinen Spaß mehr gemacht und besonders viel Grip hast du damit nicht! Allerdings ist er wirklich extrem leicht, bin am MTB noch nie so einen leichten Reifen gefahren, mindestens 200/250g leichter als die Betty.
Wenn du damit nicht besonders im Gelände biken willst ist er empfehlenswerte - ansonsten hat er mich wirklich extrem viele Nerven gekostet.

Aber wenn der Mobster in 2,5" wirklich "nur" ca. 900g wiegt, werde ich den vielleicht auch mal testen....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Februar 2006)

Ich fahre zu 90% hier in Hamburg ( Harburger Berge)
Höchster punkt 160 m, Steine Fehlanzeige, Nette Abfahten gibts genug
aber nur Wurzeln und Huegel .
Die 3-5 mal im Bikepark rechtfertigen fuer mich nicht, mit nem HardcoreSwitch mich abzuquäelen auch wenns cooler aussieht!
Zum Bikeparkbesuch ziehe ich halt andre Schlappen auf und bau den Fox DHX 4.0 wieder ein!


----------



## Lasse (2. Februar 2006)

Ah, Hamburg, alles klar


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2006)

@Numinisflo: Von den Maxxis gibt es immer 2 Versionen. Eine XC und eine DH. Die XC Versionen wiegen immer so zwischen 800 und 900g und die Dh so um die 1.3kg.
Viele fuhren mal vorne XC und hinten halt DH.

@Lasse: Bozen ist geil, gell 

@Spedersen: Da muß ich dir Recht geben, man muß sein Bike immer dem Gelände anpassen das man hauptsächlich fährt.
Aber 330g für eienen Sattel ist wirklich nicht leicht.....da wiegt mein Sattel mit Stütze nur wenig mehr 


G.


----------



## neikless (2. Februar 2006)

@Spedersen: klar für hamburger verhältnisse ist das prima
deine teile list ist nur für mich für nen freeride-bike hardcore leichtbau !
die kurbel habe ich schon beim xc einsatz zerstört (72kg)
der LRS und die reifen sind wie gesagt bestenfalls enduro geeignet
mittelgebirge/alpen/bikepark taugt das nur eingeschänkt aber dafür
hast du ja wohl ersatz ... viel spass noch mit deinem switch-light

teste den 2.4 NN auch mal auf meinem flow


----------



## maple leaf (2. Februar 2006)

Hey Jungs,

Samstag ist es soweit und ich kann endlich mein heiß ersehntes Switch 3.0 probefahren!!! Bin schon so genspannt das ich kaum mehr eine Nacht durchschlafen kann!!! Werde dann sofort berichten wie es war!!!

Greetings aus Ffm


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Februar 2006)

Ein 06er SWITCH S3 ? Ui...gratuliere - ich wuenschte auch schon es waere soweit...na dann. Erzaehl mal! Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2006)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche - dann haben die Liebeserklärungen und Tips in Richtung Rocky Mountain doch etwas gebracht .
Nee, im Ernst, ich bin auch mal auf die Fahrberichte des 06ers gespannt, lass bald mal was hören - und noch besser: sehen...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## neikless (3. Februar 2006)

ich darf bei der probefahrt auch dabei sein danke greehorn
werde auf jeden fall meine endrücke schildern und paar fotos
machen ...


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2006)

... hier die versprochenen bilder hatte leider nur sehr kurz zeit trotzdem
noch mal danke greehorn !!! Es ist ein switch 3.0 in 18" mit 70mm vorbau
mit nem 50mm vorbau hätte es mir vielleicht besser gepasst aber echt ein
sehr sehr feines bike wobei ich immer noch eher zum 16,6" greifen würde
für bikepark/freeride bis 1,80m für allround freeriding wäre das so perfekt


----------



## maple leaf (4. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ... hier die versprochenen bilder hatte leider nur sehr kurz zeit trotzdem
> noch mal danke greehorn !!! Es ist ein switch 3.0 in 18" mit 70mm vorbau
> mit nem 50mm vorbau hätte es mir vielleicht besser gepasst aber echt ein
> sehr sehr feines bike wobei ich immer noch eher zum 16,6" greifen würde
> für bikepark/freeride bis 1,80m für allround freeriding wäre das so perfekt



Ja das war fett heute...! Das Bike ist der absolute Traum und ich werde es wohl am Dienstag bestellen (3.0 18")!!!  Wollte ja zum Vergleich nochmal das Kona Stinky fahren gehen doch es war mal wieder ausverkauft. Scheint so als werde wir 2006 nur noch Konas sehen. Ich für meinen Teil  werde mir schon deswegen bestimmt kein Kona holen. Also werde mich melden wenn ich weis wann mein Switch 3.0 geliefert wird!!! 

see ya Greenhorn


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Februar 2006)

Einfach nur FETT! Super Pix...oh man...ich freu mich schon sooooo sehr drauf!

Achja...seit wann hat Dein Haendler das Bike??? Ich meine...daraus liessen sich Schluesse auf mein Bike und dessen Lieferdatum ziehen...


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2006)

das ist ein demo bike von bikeaktion ...
insane! bekommst du auch ein 18" + wie groß bist du ?


----------



## numinisflo (4. Februar 2006)

Einfach ein geiles Bike das neue Switch, gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, vor allem das rot ist eine geniale Farbe. Mir fällt glaube ich spontan nur ein Lackierung beim neuen Switch ein, die dieses rot noch toppen können.....

Ich hoffe, das 2006er Switch auch bald testen zu können.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. Februar 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_4099.JPG

Warum sollte ich nen 2006er Kaufen?


----------



## maple leaf (4. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_4099.JPG
> 
> Warum sollte ich nen 2006er Kaufen?



Hey spedersen,

Du natürlich nicht, da Du ja schon ein stolzer Besitzer eines wunder schönen Switch  bist. Ich führ meinen Teil fahre bist jetzt halt nur ne cc-Schaukel und muss das neue Switch  einfach haben. Bin echt mal gespannt wann mein Bike in ffm ankommt. 

Greetings aus ffm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2006)

Was sind den da für Reifen verbaut und hat des Bike jetzt mal wer wirklich gewogen?
...und bei 1.80m würde ich schon lieber zu 18Zoll tendiere und auf jedenfall einen 50er Vorbau draufmachen.


G.


----------



## maple leaf (4. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind den da für Reifen verbaut und hat des Bike jetzt mal wer wirklich gewogen?
> ...und bei 1.80m würde ich schon lieber zu 18Zoll tendiere und auf jedenfall einen 50er Vorbau draufmachen.
> 
> 
> G.



Hey LB Jörg,

da sind Marzcchi 2.6" Reifen drauf. Das Gewicht kann ich nur schätzen ca. 20-21 Kg. haben es leider nicht gewogen!

MFG aus ffm


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Februar 2006)

@Neikless
Ich bin 1,88m und bekomme nen 18" - so wie bei meinem alten SWITCH


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2006)

@Greenhorn: Ja, dann kann man ja da schon des sparen am Gewicht anfangen

@Insane: Des paßt ja dann perfekt für dich. 
Ich bin 1.92m hab zwar mein Switch in 19.5 aber mein RMX auch in 18Zoll genommen.

G.


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

@ neikless
Musst du mir den Mund so wässrig machen.  
Ja, das Demobike wollte ich nicht da es 18" groß ist. 
Also muss ich noch warten bis das erste 16,5" Switch 3.0 nach Deutschland kommt.

Die Farbe kommt auf den Bildern noch besser rüber als im Katalog!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Marc T. (5. Februar 2006)

HI,

falls jemand Interesse hat, ich verkaufe mein Switch SL 2004 in Coil/Coil Austattung. 18 Zoll in sehr gutem Zustand. Anzeige findet ihr im Markt (nach Switch suchen). Bei Interesse mail an mich [email protected] 

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (7. Februar 2006)

Hey  Rockyjungs,

so jetzt ist es Amtlich!!! habe eben mein Switch 3.0 18" angezahlt (30% ist hoffentlich so üblich)! Konnte bei meinem Dealer für den Listenpreis noch eine Kettenführung von Truvativ raus hauen!!!  Das Bike wird in 4 Wochen via Luftfracht geliefert!!!! YES YES YES!!! Für alle die sich auch mit dem Gedanken rumschlagen sich ein Switch zu kaufen, die Switches werden ab nächster Woche (KW 07) bei RM gebaut, wenn Ihr also Euer Switch zeitnah haben wollt, solltet Ihr diese Woche noch bestellen!!!

Greetings vom zukünftigen Switchergreenhorn


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Februar 2006)

Ey ich hoffe ganz ernsthaft fuer meinen Haendler und mich dass das Ding Ende Februar SPAETESTENS da ist. Sonst werd ich mal die Alternativen in die Wege leiten...denn ich warte sicher nicht noch bis mitte Maerz oder so...aber des weis er ja eh *g*


----------



## numinisflo (7. Februar 2006)

Ich verstehe das irgendwie nicht. Erst wars Januar, dann Ende Januar, dann sollten die Bikes Ende Januar gebastelt werden, jetzt KW 7, Lieferung dann anscheinend 4 Wochen später. Irgendwie weiß da wohl keiner so genau, wann-wie-wo-was passiert.


----------



## maple leaf (7. Februar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe das irgendwie nicht. Erst wars Januar, dann Ende Januar, dann sollten die Bikes Ende Januar gebastelt werden, jetzt KW 7, Lieferung dann anscheinend 4 Wochen später. Irgendwie weiß da wohl keiner so genau, wann-wie-wo-was passiert.




Laut meinem Dealer liegt die Verzögerung darin, dass die Firma Easton umgezogen ist und deswegen nicht alle Rohrsätze sofort liefern konnte!
Hoffe mal mein Dealer hat kein SCHEISS gelabert und das Switch kommt wirklich Anfang März!!!

Greeting aus Ffm


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Februar 2006)

Wenn meine Kanäle nicht falsch liegen und meistens stimmts, solltest Du lieber Ende März anpeilen.
WAS LANGE WÄHRT, WIRD ENDLICH  GUT


----------



## Redking (7. Februar 2006)

Greenhorn0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey  Rockyjungs,
> 
> so jetzt ist es Amtlich!!! habe eben mein Switch 3.0 18" angezahlt (30% ist hoffentlich so üblich)! Konnte bei meinem Dealer für den Listenpreis noch eine Kettenführung von Truvativ raus hauen!!!  Das Bike wird in 4 Wochen via Luftfracht geliefert!!!! YES YES YES!!! Für alle die sich auch mit dem Gedanken rumschlagen sich ein Switch zu kaufen, die Switches werden ab nächster Woche (KW 07) bei RM gebaut, wenn Ihr also Euer Switch zeitnah haben wollt, solltet Ihr diese Woche noch bestellen!!!
> 
> Greetings vom zukünftigen Switchergreenhorn



Hallo Greenhoorn,
wie du zahlst das an?? 
Also ich weiß das die Kompletträder im Container kommen sollten, aber aufgrund der Verzögerung kommen Sie vielleicht ja doch durch die Luft. 

Also gebaut werden die Switches vom 13-17 Februar. Mit Lackierung, Zusammenbau und Lieferung hoffe ich das das Rad vor meinem Geburtstag da ist! Dabei sollte es mein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden. Also mit Zeitnah nichts zu tun! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Februar 2006)

Sollte es nicht mehr im Februar kommen, dann werd ich wohl DEMO Fahrer werden...weil ewig mach ich des Theater dann nicht mit.


----------



## maple leaf (7. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Greenhoorn,
> wie du zahlst das an??
> Also ich weiß das die Kompletträder im Container kommen sollten, aber aufgrund der Verzögerung kommen Sie vielleicht ja doch durch die Luft.
> 
> ...




Ja angezahlt habe ich das Switch!!! Scheint bei meinem Dealer überlich zu sein das man 30 % vom Kaufpreis latzen muss. Er hat wohl Angst auf dem Switch sitzen zu bleiben!!! Laut seiner Aussage kommen die Switches mit Luftfracht und das wohl zwischen Anfang und Mitte März. Mit zeitnah meinte ich nur das all die Leute die erst nächste Woche oder später bestellen Ihr Switches dann nicht in KW 7 produziert bekommen. Keine Ahnung wann RM die nächste Switchserie baut?

Greetings aus Ffm


----------



## maple leaf (7. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es nicht mehr im Februar kommen, dann werd ich wohl DEMO Fahrer werden...weil ewig mach ich des Theater dann nicht mit.



IN DER RUHE LIEGT DIE KRAFT

Kann Deinen Ärger echt verstehen aber wer ein wunder schönes Switch Stealth haben will muss sich eben gedulden können. Lass das bitte mit diesem ultra hässlichen Demo und bleib der RM Gemeinde  treu!!!

Greetings aus Ffm


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Februar 2006)

Klar...bleib Du mal ruhig wenn Dir seit Oktober erzaehlt wird ja des Bike kommt "bald"...mich langweilts halt einfach, nicht die Tatsache dass ein geiles Bike etwas auf sich warten laesst sondern die Tatsache dass man fuer Dumm verkauft wird...aber das hatten wir schon alles...naja. Man wird sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es nicht mehr im Februar kommen, dann werd ich wohl DEMO Fahrer werden...weil ewig mach ich des Theater dann nicht mit.




Bitte nicht schlagen  aber das Demo ist doch viel viel geiler als das Switch......
Wer mich vor die Wahl stellen wprde müsste nicht lange auf antwort warten.....

Scheiß auf RM zahl nicht soooo viel Geld für den Namen und hol dir was wo du auch wirklich nur das zahlst was du auch bekommst....

Demo *Träum*


----------



## maple leaf (7. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Klar...bleib Du mal ruhig wenn Dir seit Oktober erzaehlt wird ja des Bike kommt "bald"...mich langweilts halt einfach, nicht die Tatsache dass ein geiles Bike etwas auf sich warten laesst sondern die Tatsache dass man fuer Dumm verkauft wird...aber das hatten wir schon alles...naja. Man wird sehen.



Kann Deinen Ärger echt verstehen, da hätte Dein Dealer echt mit offenen Karten spielen sollen!!! Ich habe einfach bei Bikeaction angerufen und so den unnötigen Umweg über die Zwischenhändler gespart! Keine Ahnung ob man sich auf diese Aussagen verlassen kann, ich habe schon oft erlebt das man im Bikeladen nur Honig ums maul geschmiert bekommt nur um dem Kunden was zu verkaufen!!!

Greetings vom Greenhorn 

PS: ich leide mit Dir!!!


----------



## Redking (7. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Klar...bleib Du mal ruhig wenn Dir seit Oktober erzaehlt wird ja des Bike kommt "bald"...mich langweilts halt einfach, nicht die Tatsache dass ein geiles Bike etwas auf sich warten laesst sondern die Tatsache dass man fuer Dumm verkauft wird...aber das hatten wir schon alles...naja. Man wird sehen.



Ja so sehe ich das auch!
Erste Aussage Ende November! Und jetzt ist Februar und das Ding steht immer noch nicht bei mir! Und die Bestellung ist seit Oktober raus!



			
				Greenhorn0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut seiner Aussage kommen die Switches mit Luftfracht und das wohl zwischen Anfang und Mitte März. Mit zeitnah meinte ich nur das all die Leute die erst nächste Woche oder später bestellen Ihr Switches dann nicht in KW 7 produziert bekommen. Keine Ahnung wann RM die nächste Switchserie baut?




Also ich glaube auch nicht das die Leute jetzt bestellen müssen.
Denn es werden nicht nur bestellte Räder gebaut! 
Du musst mal Fragen wieviele Bike Acktion bestellt hat ohne Vorbestellung?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. Februar 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht schlagen  aber das Demo ist doch viel viel geiler als das Switch......
> Wer mich vor die Wahl stellen wprde müsste nicht lange auf antwort warten.....
> 
> Scheiß auf RM zahl nicht soooo viel Geld für den Namen und hol dir was wo du auch wirklich nur das zahlst was du auch bekommst....
> ...



Sorry, für Specialized zahlst du auch für den Namen! 
Und einige Parts die Die dran bauen sind unter dem Durchschnitt! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (7. Februar 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht schlagen  aber das Demo ist doch viel viel geiler als das Switch......
> Wer mich vor die Wahl stellen wprde müsste nicht lange auf antwort warten.....
> 
> Scheiß auf RM zahl nicht soooo viel Geld für den Namen und hol dir was wo du auch wirklich nur das zahlst was du auch bekommst....
> ...



Tausche Demo gegen Game Boy!!!


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2006)

Greenhorn0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Tausche Demo gegen Game Boy!!!



Gameboy Color? 

Naja aber einen Demo Frame kostet 1900,- und da ist sicher mehr dran und so ein Switch kostet an die 2500,-  was schon echt Krass ist und in keinster weiße gerechtfertigt scheint......


----------



## meth3434 (7. Februar 2006)

sorry aber dass wir uns alle zu hohe preise für unsere equipment zahlen dürfte sich doch mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben!?
Da man dagegen aber nicht viel tun kann (ausser selber schweissen,drehen,fräsen etc ;-)) muss man das eben hinnehmen! was man sich hingegen nicht bieten lassen muss sind ewig verschobene und ungenaue liefertermine! 

Und keine Sorge auch bei Specialized schenkt man dir nix....

Ausserdem denke ich dass die Nasen bei Bike Action sitzen und gewiss nicht beim Dealer! Der kann dir auch nur weitergeben was ihm der importeur erzählt und es wäre ihm sicher auch lieber einfach Räder zu verkaufen anstatt seinen Kunden was von Lieferdaten zu erzählen....


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem denke ich dass die Nasen bei Bike Action sitzen und gewiss nicht beim Dealer! Der kann dir auch nur weitergeben was ihm der importeur erzählt und es wäre ihm sicher auch lieber einfach Räder zu verkaufen anstatt seinen Kunden was von Lieferdaten zu erzählen....



So seh ichs ja auch. Der Tom tut ja sein bestes, aber wen dem auch immer nur Misst erzaehlt dann kann er auch nichts machen...

Na gut was solls. Es wird mal wieder off-topic... Sobald das Bike dann vll doch mal da ist, ist eh alles vergessen...


----------



## neikless (7. Februar 2006)

oki dann mal zurück zum thema : denke gerade über die größenverhältnisse beim switch nach da ich ja bei der probefahrt von greehorn und seinem 18" switch dabei sein durfte bisher hätte ich mich (für mich /1,79m) für ein 16,5" entschieden habe zu diesem auch geraten ... auch wenn er sich ohnehin für 18" entschieden hat denke ich weiter darüber nach lässt mir irgendwie keine ruhe  also ich fahre ja mein bescheidenes RMX in 16,5 deshalb die idee und als ich auf dem 18" switch ne proberunde  drehte hätte es für meinen geschmack noch ein tick kleiner sein dürfen jetzt habe ich mir mal die geo.+maße angesehen da scheint es mir das das 16,5 doch sehr klein ist
zum vergleich RMX 16,5" schrittfreiheit (höhe oberrohr/boden) 83cm
                   Switch 16,5"   ...        73cm  ganze 10 cm kleiner  

ist das wirklich so ein minibike ?
kann man eine faustformel sagen welche größe für welche körpergröße passt
ich weiß ist auch geschmackssache ...
also wenn man eher kleine rahmen mag könnte man 16,5" bei ~ 1,80 fahren ?
(freeride/bikepark)

eigentlich dachte ich ist ein ganz einfaches thema doch je mehr ich nachdenke ....  confused !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es nicht mehr im Februar kommen, dann werd ich wohl DEMO Fahrer werden...weil ewig mach ich des Theater dann nicht mit.



Insane, Du enttäuscht mich! Dein Stealth gegen Taiwanschrott tauschen?
Außerdem vielleicht ists schon da! Man sieht es eben nicht


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem vielleicht ists schon da! Man sieht es eben nicht



Kasperl 
Aber wie solls BA dann mit den Bikes in den Griff bekommen...gut - Ghost schafft es ja auch mit seinen Gespenstern... 

@ NEIKLESS. Diese Unterschiede wundern mich auch. Laut Rocky site kommt aber auch das STEALTH mit Fox Float RP3 und ist aus Easton RAD SL...es ist also nicht alles 100% richtig.
Wichtig darueberhinaus ist ja auch die Tretlagerfreiheit die dann Deine Sitzhoehe  beinflusst. Ansonsten...bleib du deinem bescheidenen RMX treu. Wozu nen Switch?


----------



## maple leaf (7. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> oki dann mal zurück zum thema : denke gerade über die größenverhältnisse beim switch nach da ich ja bei der probefahrt von greehorn und seinem 18" switch dabei sein durfte bisher hätte ich mich (für mich /1,79m) für ein 16,5" entschieden habe zu diesem auch geraten ... auch wenn er sich ohnehin für 18" entschieden hat denke ich weiter darüber nach lässt mir irgendwie keine ruhe  also ich fahre ja mein bescheidenes RMX in 16,5 deshalb die idee und als ich auf dem 18" switch ne proberunde  drehte hätte es für meinen geschmack noch ein tick kleiner sein dürfen jetzt habe ich mir mal die geo.+maße angesehen da scheint es mir das das 16,5 doch sehr klein ist
> zum vergleich RMX 16,5" schrittfreiheit (höhe oberrohr/boden) 83cm
> Switch 16,5"   ...        73cm  ganze 10 cm kleiner
> 
> ...



Hey Jungs,

beim RMX 16,5" und dem Switch 18" gibt es noch mehr Gemeinsamkeiten!

Radstand: 1142 mm (RMX 16,5") / 1145 mm (Switch 18")
Abstand Vorderachse-Innenlager: 694 cm (RMX 16,5") / 711 cm (Switch 18")

Hatte auch mal bei Bikeaction wegen meiner Körpergrösse (1,79 cm) und dem passendem Rahmen (Switch) gefragt. Sie meinten das 16,5" für den reinen Bikeparkspass und 18" für Freeridetouren am besten ist. Die Empfehlung von Bikeaction (für meine Körpergrösse/Einsatzbereich) war das 18" mit 70 mm Vorbau für Freeridetouren und für den Bikepark dann den 50 mm Vorbau rein! Naja die wollen bestimmt nur noch einen 50 mm Diabolus mehr verkaufen!!!

hoffe ich konnte das  aufklären!

Greetings aus Ffm


----------



## meth3434 (7. Februar 2006)

jetzt wissen wir auch wie Bike Action so viele Diabolus vorbauten unter den Mann bringt: einfach 2 pro radfahrer verkaufen und zum wechseln je nach einsatz raten


----------



## neikless (7. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> ...bleib du deinem bescheidenen RMX treu. Wozu nen Switch?



klar bleib ich meinem Traumbike treu , es ist nur der gedanke der mich quält ... denke das liegt auch an der jahrezeit zu viele gedanken !!! es wird zeit wieder
anständig rad fahren zu können ...(z.b. in schweden insane! )


----------



## Redking (8. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ist das wirklich so ein minibike ?
> kann man eine faustformel sagen welche größe für welche körpergröße passt
> ich weiß ist auch geschmackssache ...
> also wenn man eher kleine rahmen mag könnte man 16,5" bei ~ 1,80 fahren ?
> (freeride/bikepark)


Also ich nehme das Switch in 16,5" bei 180cm Körpergröße.
Probegesessen habe ich auf dem 2006 Switch 1,0  in 16,5" schon.

Werde damit auch Touren fahren können.
Ist eh alles Gewöhnungssache. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (8. Februar 2006)

also ich hab bei ca 177cm  nen 18''  mit 35mm Vorbau, hatte mal nen 90er und nen 70er drinn, zum touren ist der 70er wohl ideal, aber der 35er hat einfach einen herrlich präzisen lenkwinkel, und touren länger als 2 stunden kann ich zZ mit 2.5 mit 1.8bar wegen schnee und eis eh nicht mitm switch machen.

Berg hoch komm ich aber noch super mit dem 18er mit 35mm.

beim Springen und DH ist der 35mm dem 70er aber um längen vorraus.


----------



## meth3434 (8. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> klar bleib ich meinem Traumbike treu , es ist nur der gedanke der mich quält ... denke das liegt auch an der jahrezeit zu viele gedanken !!! es wird zeit wieder



Du bist leider nicht der einzige der zu viel grübelt und zu wenig rad fährt ;-), über was man sich in der kalten jahreszeit so gedanken macht grenzt manchmal schon echt an pure dummheit... man sollte echt lieber fahren und das material das man hat erstmal richtig verbrauchen anstatt sich dauernd gedanken über neues material zu machen...


----------



## maple leaf (14. Februar 2006)

Hey Jungs,

hier mal was zum    

Bike von Thomas Vanderham (District Ride 2005)








Greetings aus Ffm


----------



## numinisflo (14. Februar 2006)

Fast genau das gleiche Foto haben wir auf dem District Ride auch gemacht. Was mich mal interessieren würde, sind die Syncros Reifen...

Und ganz nebenbei bemerkt, ist das Switch echt geil mit den Deemax, Saint,  der weißen 66 und dem wunderbaren roten Rahmen.

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (14. Februar 2006)

Ein Foto von dem Bike hat wohl jeder Rocky fan aufm District Ride gemacht (wo ich gerade an Nürnberg denke steigen mir die Tränen über diesen wahnsinnstag in die Augen)!  Wirklich ein bildschönes Bike in quasi perfektem aufbau... freue mich schon auf die ganzen Bilder der neuen Switch hier im Forum....
@flo: die Syncros reifen finde ich auch sehr interessant, wird aber wohl schwierig werden darüber eine fundierte meinung zu finden! sind glaub ich recht selten!


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Februar 2006)

End fett das Bike. Freue mich auch schon so auf meins. Denke mal dass es in Schwarz mit Deemax und ner Dorado und ner HOPE M6Ti sicher auch gut aussehen koennte.
Achja...und SRAM X.0 

Die SYNCROS waeren ja mal ne MAXXIS Alternative - ob die UST sind?

UPDATE:
http://www.syncros.com/tires.htm
http://www.syncros-parts.de/tires.htm
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=8576


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Februar 2006)

@Flo: Genau *das *Bild haben wir gemacht ... 

@Meth: Wem sagst du das. Das war definitiv *DAS* Event 2005, und Red bull kriegt keine offizielle DVD oder dergleichen Ordentliches zustande...Verstehe einer diese Marketingstrategie

Das Bike sieht einfach nur genial aus. Klasse Parts, heftiger Rahmen, wunderschön....

@Felix: Deins kommt noch. Geduld, Geduld. Mir persönlich bringt es ja wenig, aber ich möchte dieses Bike einfach mal mit den Parts aufgebaut sehen und vielleicht mal anfassen ... 

Bzgl. UST steht jetzt leider nichts auf der Page, wäre aber wirklich eine (schon allein Optische) sehr gelungene Alternative....

Alex


----------



## meth3434 (14. Februar 2006)

@alex: dass es kein offizielles video vom district ride gibt ist tatsächlich mehr als seltsam, sind sicher eine menge guter Bilder entstanden! Soweit ich weiss wurde auf der Release party von NWD 6 in München , ein film von Tarek's firma Rasoulution gezeigt! Auf nachfrage hiess es es würde nächstes Jahr ein Film vom District Ride erscheinen, bleibt also zu hoffen.....

Die Sycnros Reifen sehen echt nach ner, nicht nur aber durchaus optischen, alternative zum allgegenwärtigen Minion aus! Es gibt hier nicht zufällig irgendjemanden der den mal gefahren ist oder irgendwelche erfahrungen mit dem Reifen hat oder?

@Insane: nach dem Schnee hat der liebe Gott die Flut gesetzt, also du verpasst wenigstens keine Saisonhighlights während deiner Wartezeit....


----------



## T.I.M. (14. Februar 2006)

Also Wade´s Switch find ich persönlich ja noch geiler. (Weiss gar nicht ob das hier im Fred schon gepostet wurde...)  






Auf http://www.freecaster.com gab´s mal Vid´ausschnitte vom District Ride...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> @alex: dass es kein offizielles video vom district ride gibt ist tatsächlich mehr als seltsam, sind sicher eine menge guter Bilder entstanden! Soweit ich weiss wurde auf der Release party von NWD 6 in München , ein film von Tarek's firma Rasoulution gezeigt! Auf nachfrage hiess es es würde nächstes Jahr ein Film vom District Ride erscheinen, bleibt also zu hoffen.....



Da geb ich dir voll und ganz Recht. Der Film, der in München präsentiert wurde, wurde später ja noch im DSF übertragen. Tarek hatte mir gegenüber auch bestätigt, dass eine Art "Compilation-DVD" geplant sei. Bei den klasse Aufnahmen...Abwarten und Bikes bewundern (oder besser: aufbauen und Riden was das Zeug hält  )

Da kann man gleich nahtlos mit dem Switch vom Wade weitermachen. Das sieht auch verdammt gut aus. Dunkel gehalten, heftig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (14. Februar 2006)

Viel geiler als Wade's & Thomas'


----------



## decolocsta (14. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Viel geiler als Wade's & Thomas'



Musste mal kurz aufstoßen:kotz:


----------



## numinisflo (14. Februar 2006)

Es ist nicht zu fassen. Allerdings sind die Barends etwas kurz geraten. Und ja Felix, wesentlich geiler als die Bikes der Canadier. Aber auch viel geiler als ein Stealth mit Dorado, Deemax, usw....das musst du zugeben!


----------



## lamerson (15. Februar 2006)

T.I.M. schrieb:
			
		

> Also Wade´s Switch find ich persönlich ja noch geiler. (Weiss gar nicht ob das hier im Fred schon gepostet wurde...)



mal ne frage:
ist das ein 2006'er switch 2.0 ?

wenn ja:
ist die farbe matt oder glänzend ?
und warum ist da ein dhx 5.0 drin ?


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. Februar 2006)

Der Rahmen ist ein Switch 2.0 von 06. Farbe ist Matt. Wade fährt in seinen Bikes natürlich den DHX 5.0. Hat er einfach gegen den 4.0er ausgetauscht..


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2006)

Und Wade fährt wie der Vanderham Reifen von Syncros.

@Mario: Bist du die Reifen vielleicht schon mal gefahren und kannst was dazu sagen? 


Gruß

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Februar 2006)

Ja, ich bin die Pneus mal gerollt. Allerdings nicht lange. Vom Grip kommen sie glaub ich nicht an Maxxis heran!? Vorallem hat man auch keine Auswahl der Gummimischung wie bei Maxxis und die ist bei Syncros doch recht hart. Was sich dann auf härterem Gelände und technischen Single-trails bestimmt negativ auswirkt. Ich vergleich die Syncros jetzt erstmal ganz frech mit Nokian... Esseidenn ich werde noch vom Gegenteil überzeugt??

bis dahin, 

Mario


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2006)

Hab ich mir doch schon fast gedacht  -  wenn einer die Reifen schon gefahren hat, dann wohl du. Danke für die Info.

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (16. Februar 2006)

Ich denke die Sache mit der Mischung ist eine Geschmackssache. Dass der Mario mehr Grip als der Normalfahrer braucht is glaub ich klar !? 

Ich fahre Derzeit den  Minion mit 40er Mischung und hatte davor die 60er und ich kann nur sagen dass der 40er in der Stadt unerträglich ist! auf Asphalt ist der Reifen quasi nicht zu beschleunigen, man kann richtiggehend HÖREN wie der Reifen am Boden klebt, was beim Downhill sicher Sinn macht aber für den Allround gebrauch leider bullshit ist! 

Die Sycnros reifen habe eine Mischung mit 50er vorne und 55 hinten, also genau zwischen den beiden Maxxis Varianten. Somit schätze ich mal wird der Reifen recht perfekt für den täglichen Einsatz geeignet sein! 

was noch interessant wäre: wie gut ist der Durchschlagsschutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. Februar 2006)

Mischung klingt ja gut. Durchschlagschutz sollte ueber dem des phaenomenal schlechten Big Bettys liegen...(Wieviel Snake Bites hatte ich ?! 15?! )
Ansonsten koennte man ja auch mal die Marzocchi Reifen testen, die ja glaube ich bei Nokian gemacht werden.

OffTopic - vll steigen ja auch bald BenQ, Samsung und Sony-Erricson in den Reifenmarkt ein...LOL


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2006)

Wenn das mit der Mischung bei den Syncros so ist, dass sie in der Mitte der Maxxis liegen, wäre der Reifen wohl eine wirkliche Alternative - das muss man sich mal überlegen. 

An die Marzocchis (werden anscheinend wirklich bei Nokian gemacht) habe ich auch schon gedacht, ich glaube, da stand was in dem NSMB - Bericht über das Switch 2.0 zu den Pneus, muss ich nochmal nachlesen.

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (16. Februar 2006)

Stimmt, da stand dass sie absolute ******** sind und das gesamtverhalten des rades nur verschlechtern und mit dem Fahrwerk nicht mal ein bisschen mithalten können !


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2006)

"Poor tires for North Shore conditions"

Laut Bericht taugen die Teile wirklich nichts.


----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> "Poor tires for North Shore conditions"
> 
> Laut Bericht taugen die Teile wirklich nichts.



Welche Reifen sind denn besser? Oder welche fahrt ihr?

Habe dann zwei neue Marzocchi Bomber zu verkaufen wenn das Switch kommt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Reifen sind denn besser? Oder welche fahrt ihr?
> 
> Habe dann zwei neue Marzocchi Bomber zu verkaufen wenn das Switch kommt.
> 
> ...




Hey Klaus

Kann dieses Urteil über die Marzocchi Reifen nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung berichten, sondern nur aus einem Bericht auf der NSMB-Seite über das Switch 2.0. 
Hier nochmal der Link: http://nsmb.com/gear/switch_edit_01_06.php

Momentan fahre ich noch Big Betty - werde aber bald und spätestens zum Auftakt der Bikeparksaison auf den Maxxis Minion wechseln. Überlegenswert wäre auch der Syncros, muss man mal abwarten. 
Dann kannst du uns ja einen persönlichen Erfahrungsbericht zum Marzocchi liefern. 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Klaus
> 
> Kann dieses Urteil über die Marzocchi Reifen nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung berichten, sondern nur aus einem Bericht auf der NSMB-Seite über das Switch 2.0.
> Hier nochmal der Link: http://nsmb.com/gear/switch_edit_01_06.php
> ...



Hallo Flo,
dann werde ich mal testen was die so können!
Hoffe die Schweißer in Canada werde diese Woche fertig und die anderen arbeiten auch schnell denn ich brauche unbedingt ein Switch 3.0 mit dem ich mehr machen kann als mit dem Stumpi.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (21. Februar 2006)

Für alle die nicht warten können! Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Redking (21. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die nicht warten können! Es lohnt sich!


Ist dass das Stealth???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (21. Februar 2006)

Unverkennbar oder?


----------



## meth3434 (21. Februar 2006)

@spederson: darf ich mal fragen wo das foto her ist? hast du das persöhnlich geschossen? wem gehör das Bike, doch nicht etwa dir selbst oder;-)?


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Februar 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh Ich Glaub Ich Haeng!!!! Woher Ist Das Foto....????


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. Februar 2006)

*   aaaahhhh ich dreh gleich durch !!!
wie kann das sein ???    *

bitte weitere infos !!!

also nichts für ungut freu mich (für dich) natürlich das du dein bike (vor mir )  hast und über die bilder ... allerding hattest du es nicht abbestellt ? weiterverkauft ?

... will auch ...


----------



## Jendo (21. Februar 2006)

Yeeeehaaaa, das sind ja mal tolle Nachrichten und vorallem Bilder!


----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2006)

Wunderbargenialunglaublichschön.....

Wie du siehst spedersen, lechzen wir, die Switchgemeinde (vor allem die zukünftigen üblichen unsichtbaren Verdächtigen) nach weiteren Infos über das Stealth, wo das Foto herkommt, ob dies deines ist usw......

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (22. Februar 2006)

mit verlaub flo:
ja endlich gibt es switchbilder, aber schön? sorry, aber ich habe echt gehofft dass die zeit der Switch aufbauten im xc stil mit diesem modelljahrgang endlich ein jähes ende finden! und dieses exemplar ist ein echtes negativbeispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte!

@pedersen: sorry schöner frame, aber schlimmer aufbau! (geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, gratuliere dir trotzdem zu dem frame und wünsche auch so viel spass und happy trails damit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2006)

Das stimmt schon meth, Crossmax+Fat Albert mögen an einem Switch (vor allem dem 06er) schon unterdimensionert sein, über Clickies kann man sowieso immer streiten, Diskussionen über Vorbauten sind schon beim Thema Frauen endlos und bei den Bikes noch viel mehr  -  aber ansonsten kann ich nichts besonderes xc-stil-verdächtiges finden. Oder helfe er mir auf die Sprünge....

FLO


----------



## decolocsta (22. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> mit verlaub flo:
> ja endlich gibt es switchbilder, aber schön? sorry, aber ich habe echt gehofft dass die zeit der Switch aufbauten im xc stil mit diesem modelljahrgang endlich ein jähes ende finden! und dieses exemplar ist ein echtes negativbeispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte!
> 
> @pedersen: sorry schöner frame, aber schlimmer aufbau! (geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, gratuliere dir trotzdem zu dem frame und wünsche auch so viel spass und happy trails damit)




Wer sich ein XC-Bike aufbauen will, ist mit dem Switch bei der falschen Adresse.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. Februar 2006)

MR.  spedersen - einfach hier sowas reinzusetzten und dann auf
zu erwartenede fragen keine antworten und oder weitere infos zu geben halte
ich für reine (scheinbar absichtliche gewollte) Provokation ...    

der aufbau würde mir auch gar nicht gefallen fast schon zuviel
für eine geschmacksfrage aber nunja

der rahme könnte nach mir vorliegenden info´s eigentlich nur
ein ausstellungstück von der eurobike sein ...

keine angst unsere frames kommen auch noch und wir machen´s besser !


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Februar 2006)

Das Ausstellungsstueck von der Eurobike faehrt der Rob J.
Sinngemaesser Kommentar von Rob - "Wir mussten erst dreimal die Oberflaeche entfetten damit die Aufkleber ueberhaupt gehalten haben"


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Februar 2006)

Wollt euch nen bissl zappeln lassen!
Nein es ist nicht meins ( hab immernoch mein o5er jetz mit Thomson x4 Vorbau: geb ich auch nicht her) 
Das Foto ist aus nem Amiforum


----------



## meth3434 (22. Februar 2006)

@Flo: ich meinte vor allem sattel, stütze, vorbau und den schicken bashguard die an dem Bike keine gute figur machen! Ich verstehe echt nicht wie man das switch so aufbauen kann, das ist einfach nicht mehr zweckgemäss! 

Aber so hat jeder wenigstens ein negativbeispiel wie mans nicht machen sollte 

Danke für das Spiel mit unseren "dünn-wie-eis" nerven, spedersen!


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt euch nen bissl zappeln lassen!
> Nein es ist nicht meins
> Das Foto ist aus nem Amiforum



Ja ganz grosses Kino Spedersen! Klasse - so Aktionen sind immer gern gesehen...


----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2006)

Hamburger Humor....


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Februar 2006)

Ich seh schon, vor lauter Verzweiflung seit Ihr im Moment nicht so richtig für einen Spaß zu haben. Nebenbei, angeblich sollen die Switche am 17.3 das Werk verlassen!
Noch einmal zum Thema switch Light: Ich sehe keine echte daseinsberechtigung für ein 20 KG schweres Switch. Da hole ich mir doch ein 
rmx oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon, vor lauter Verzweiflung seit Ihr im Moment nicht so richtig für einen Spaß zu haben. Nebenbei, angeblich sollen die Switche am 17.3 das Werk verlassen!
> Noch einmal zum Thema switch Light: Ich sehe keine echte daseinsberechtigung für ein 20 KG schweres Switch. Da hole ich mir doch ein
> rmx oder?


Wie bitte! *17.03*
Woher weißt du!    Dann kriege ich es doch nicht zum Birthday!     

Ciao Klaus

Ps.Fahre In Den Bikeladen und habe die Schnautze voll!


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Februar 2006)

Naja, ich denke das Gewicht nicht alles ist.
1) Das Slopestyle Switch vom Rob hat ja um 18kg - ein RMX wird wohl immer eher bei 20kg sein.
2) Ist es ja auch das Fahrwerk sie unterschiedlich sind. Das RMX geht ja klar Richtung BigHucks & Gaps usw...wisst ihr ja selber, waehredn das SWITCH schon eher fuer Slopestyle, Tricks, Singletrail usw konzipiert ist. Das hat schon seine Daseinberechtigung. (Anders als das voellig idiotische Nischenbike Specialized Big Hit...)
3) Woher ist denn diese 17.3 Info? Bitte sowas immer mit Quelle. Wenn es so ist, dann cancel ich DEFINITV - ganz klar.


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Februar 2006)

Mein Cousin hat gerade das etzte 19,5 zoll Stealth bei BA bestellt,
Ihm wurde gesagt das dieses am 17.3 das werk verläßt:
daher meine Annahme`die andren auch`klingt logisch oder?


----------



## Redking (22. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> 3) Woher ist denn diese 17.3 Info? Bitte sowas immer mit Quelle. Wenn es so ist, dann cancel ich DEFINITV - ganz klar.


Ich auch, leider habe ich dann kein Rocky.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2006)

17.3. stimmt doch gar nicht, sonder 25.3........... .....ne, war nur ein Scherz....um eure Zahnfleischblanknerven noch ein wenig zu belasten

Wenn man vom Rahmengewicht ausgeht kann man das neue Switch mit 18.5kg, mit Dh-Reifen, aufbauen.
Aber 20 sind eindeutig zuviel und würden da schon viel Spaß weg nehmen für den Zweck warum man sich für ein Switch entscheidet.

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Februar 2006)

Also Bestaetigung von BA. Rahmen existieren noch nicht - Lieferung gegen Mitte/Ende Maerz. Evtl. Frueher wenns per Luft Post kommt.
Damit ist das Ding fuer mich gegessen - zumindest wenn BA nicht noch nen Trumph in der Hand hat...*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2006)

Jetzt mal wirklich ohne jegliche Ironie oder sonstiges: Ist das wirklich dein Ernst Felix? - sofern es wirklich bei diesem Lieferdatum bleibt?

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Februar 2006)

Dann verabschiedest Du Dich ausm Switchforum?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Februar 2006)

Seems so guys...Ich bin erstens Radfahrer - was daher kommt dass ich Rad - fahre, aber dazu brauche ich eines...und zweitens warte ich einfach nicht bis Ende Maerz und lass mich noch laenger verarschen.
Das sind fast ZWEIEINHALBTAUSENDEURO und keinen interessierts ernsthaft.
Alles was recht ist...


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Februar 2006)

Bau dein Benutzerbild um: in `Taiwan Machinebuilt`


----------



## Dr.BONES (22. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich kann ISANE!´s Frust gut verstehen.
Nur wenn du jetzt den Rahmen stornierst hast du die ganze Zeit sinnlos gewartet, dir würde es bestimmt irgendwann leid tun.

Im Moment kapier ich nur nicht wieso dann vor nem Monat die Aussage
kam mitte Februar wird gefertigt und anfang März treffen se dann ein ?
Was noch irgendwie unverständlich ist, das im BA-Forum gepostet wurde das
die Stealth Rahmen schon alle anfang November ausverkauft waren?
...und jetzt bestellt jemand direkt bei BA nen Stealth mitte Februar ?
Kann mich da vielleicht jemand aufklären?

Grüße


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Februar 2006)

War sicher ne abbestellung, von einem der nicht mehr warten wollte!
Ich war ja auch zu ungeduldig und kann INSANE auch verstehen.
Aber nen Demo nieeeeeee!
Dann eher nen feines ellsworth Rogue


----------



## maple leaf (22. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Seems so guys...Ich bin erstens Radfahrer - was daher kommt dass ich Rad - fahre, aber dazu brauche ich eines...und zweitens warte ich einfach nicht bis Ende Maerz und lass mich noch laenger verarschen.
> Das sind fast ZWEIEINHALBTAUSENDEURO und keinen interessierts ernsthaft.
> Alles was recht ist...



Hi iNSANE!,

du hast doch bereits ein mega geiles RM , warum fährst Du das nicht bis ende März weiter??? 

Du hattest ja mal geschrieben das Du Dir wenn das Switch so spät kommt ein Demo kaufen willst, habe hier irgendwo lesen müssen das die 2006 Demos bereits ausverkauft sind! 

Bitte lass das mit der Reisschüssel und beweg Dein RM solange das Switch noch auf sich warten lässt!!!

Greetings vom Leidensgenossen


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Februar 2006)

Also Jungs...
1) Kauf ich mir nen Demo wenn ich will (Will aber grad gar nicht mehr)
2) Habe ich leider das alte SWITCH nimmer...sonst wuerde ich gar nicht so abgehen...
3) Wartet mal auf Samstag. Dann gibts neues. Gruss, Felix


----------



## Lasse (22. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Also Jungs...
> 1) Kauf ich mir nen Demo wenn ich will (Will aber grad gar nicht mehr)



Kann ich verstehen. Kauf dir ein SX Trail - ist die bessere Alternative zum Switch. Demo ist ja RMX-Klasse. Mein Bike (ruhig Jungs, kein Stealth) soll diesen Donnerstag kommen. Warte auch schon sehnlichst, aber so lange wie Insane hätte ich nie durchgehalten!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (22. Februar 2006)

Aloha Zusammen,

Muss jetzt mal ganz allgemein was zum Thema Rocky Lieferungen loswerden. 
Habe selbst schon mehrmals ewig (mein persönlicher Rekord: 8 Monate (und das war's auf jeden Fall Wert)) auf Bikes gewartet. Das is halt so.
Lockert euch durch.   Ich bin der Meinung das ein limitiertes Modell schon eine gewisse Wartezeit wert ist. Klar isses sch....(limm) wenn angekündigte Liefertermine nicht eingehalten werden, aber manchmal ist das auch sogenannte höhere Gewalt. (jedes Jahr gibts andere Probleme, Easton kann die Rohre nicht liefern, letztes Jahr irgend 'ne KäferPlage in Canada, die das Entladen verlangsamte usw) Keine Ausreden, ich weiss schon. 
Andere Hersteller schaffen es zum Teil nicht ein vorbestelltes Bike überhaupt auszuliefern, (ja auch das ist mir schon passiert, hab von September bis Mai gewartet und dann erfahren, das ich gar keins bekomme    )
Lange Wartezeiten und ungenaue Angaben zur Lieferzeit auf exklusive Bikes sind bei den meisten Herstellern durchaus üblich. keiner wird von vornherein zugeben, das es 6 Monate dauert, davon würden sich wohl viele Interessenten abschrecken lassen.  

... und diese Diskussionen, "wann", "ob" und "ich will dann keins mehr" bringen keinen weiter und nur schlechte Laune. Spielt doch lieber alle möglichen Aufbauvarianten durch und freut euch auf die Saison. Was bringt es wenn das Bike im Keller steht, während es schneit? Oder stürzt sich jemand mit nem neuen Bike sofort in Salz und Schnee?  

Wenn ich mir hier manche Beiträge durchlese, mache ich mir schon so meine Gedanken über .... Aber ich will hier keinen :kotz:  , ich bin selbst ein ungeduldiger Mensch und kann den Unmut durchaus verstehen. Aber ich glaube einige steigern sich hier in was rein, das in keinem Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Problem steht.
Sowohl BA als auch die meisten Händler hängen sich bestimmt ganz schön rein um zu ermöglichen was geht. Schliesslich leben Beide vom Verkauf.  

Sorry... aber ich kann inzwischen durchaus nachvollziehen, das BA sich aus dem Forum zurückgezogen hat. 

...klingt blöd is aber so...




Hab ich mich jetzt unbeliebt gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (22. Februar 2006)

bei mir nicht. aber ich warte ja auch nicht auf ein bike. und eins dazu: hast schon irgendwie recht...

bin ich jetzt auch unbeliebt???


----------



## meth3434 (22. Februar 2006)

@Ride-unLTD: Ich gebe dir generell absolut recht, gut ding will eben weile haben! Und das BA nicht der direkt schuldige an den VerzÃ¶gerungen ist, dÃ¼rfte auch klar sein. 
Was ich dagegen nicht in Ordnung finde: Man legt 2000 oder sogar noch mehr hart verdiente â¬ auf den Tisch und bekommt erst mal gar nix! Ich nehme jetzt mal eine andere Industrie in der man auch sehr viel Geld (in anderen Dimensionen) lassen kann: Automobile. Wenn man ein Auto bestellt bekommt man einen Brief in dem eine kleiner Danksagung fÃ¼r die Bestellung und ein ungefÃ¤hrer Liefertermin und ein Ansprechpartner bei Fragen stehen. Das ist zumindest eine Art anerkennung. Das problem bei Bikeaction ist, dass man eigentlich nur unangenehmer Bittsteller und kein Kunde im ursprÃ¼nglichen Sinne ist. Und das regt manche leute , zu recht, auf.

Ausserdem liegt das problem nicht darin dass die Bikes im MÃ¤rz oder sonstwann lieferbar sind, sondern darin dass man das nicht ehrlich ins Gesicht gesagt bekommt! Du sagst es ja selbst: " das wÃ¼rde viele Kunden abschrecken", aber was noch mehr Kunden abschreckt ist unehrlichkeit und falsche versprechen, dann werden nÃ¤mlich aus treuen Stammkunden und fans Demo-Fahrer und das liegt weder im Interesse von BA noch vom Kunden! 

ich finde es falsch dass sich BA hier aus dem Forum abgezogen hat, auch wenn sie ein eigenes Forum unterhalten! Der Kontakt, die WertschÃ¤tzung und die ehrlichkeit gegenÃ¼ber dem Kunden formen viel mehr den Ruf einer Marke/Firma als alles andere und das sollte man selbst als firma der die Kunden (noch) nachlaufen nicht vernachlÃ¤ssigen! Ich denke du weisst genau was ich meine, bist ja selber im Business und weisst was guter Kontakt zu Kunden wert ist, oder?


----------



## Redking (22. Februar 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha Zusammen,
> 
> Muss jetzt mal ganz allgemein was zum Thema Rocky Lieferungen loswerden.
> Habe selbst schon mehrmals ewig (mein persönlicher Rekord: 8 Monate (und das war's auf jeden Fall Wert)) auf Bikes gewartet. Das is halt so.
> ...



Sorry Ride-UnLTD,
ich will nur das Serienbike Switch 3.0 und wann sollte es geliefert werden nach erster Aussage? Ende November Anfang Dezember! 
Als es hieß ab 16 Januar war ich auch noch einverstanden, aber wenn die Bikes erst am 17.03 losgeschickt werden? 
Nein, danke ich hätte von einer etablierten Firma wie Rocky Mountain etwas anderes erwartet.
Komme mir vor wie bei Canyon oder Liteville!

Viele Grüße auch ohne Rocky


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (23. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Ride-UnLTD,
> ich will nur das Serienbike Switch 3.0 und wann sollte es geliefert werden nach erster Aussage? Ende November Anfang Dezember!
> Als es hieß ab 16 Januar war ich auch noch einverstanden, aber wenn die Bikes erst am 17.03 losgeschickt werden?
> Nein, danke ich hätte von einer etablierten Firma wie Rocky Mountain etwas anderes erwartet.
> ...




Ich verstehe deinen Unmut natürlich sehr gut, ich wollte eigentlich nur die Stimmung wieder auf ein normales Level absenken. Mich regt eigentlich hauptsächlich auf, das hier soviele wiedersprüchliche Infos gepostet werden und sich die Stimmung so hochschaukelt...  Vor allem wenn dann sowas wie "bist du sicher das es nicht an deinem Shop liegt?" hier im Forum zu lesen ist, krieg ich echt 'nen Blutrausch.  
By the way, auch ein "Serien"-Switch ist mehr als ein "nur".  

... und bei Liteville würde ich die gleichen Ansprüche haben wie bei Rocky. Die wollen doch in der gleichen Liga spielen, also müsstest Du sie auch genauso bewerten.
Aber bevor ich in die gleiche Bresche schlage wie die über die ich mich hier "beschwere", lockere ich mich selbst erstmal durch und hol mir 'nen Kaffee. 

Mal was zum Lachen: Ich habe für meine Partnerin ein "Flow Zero" bestellt, das im Januar geliefert werden sollte. Jetzt heisst's März.
  

Ich warte also mit Euch Allen und hoffe das zum Saisonstart alle Rider ihre neuen Schmuckstücke haben.  

Tom


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (23. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ride-unLTD: Ich gebe dir generell absolut recht, gut ding will eben weile haben! Und das BA nicht der direkt schuldige an den Verzögerungen ist, dürfte auch klar sein.
> Was ich dagegen nicht in Ordnung finde: Man legt 2000 oder sogar noch mehr hart verdiente  auf den Tisch und bekommt erst mal gar nix! Ich nehme jetzt mal eine andere Industrie in der man auch sehr viel Geld (in anderen Dimensionen) lassen kann: Automobile. Wenn man ein Auto bestellt bekommt man einen Brief in dem eine kleiner Danksagung für die Bestellung und ein ungefährer Liefertermin und ein Ansprechpartner bei Fragen stehen. Das ist zumindest eine Art anerkennung. Das problem bei Bikeaction ist, dass man eigentlich nur unangenehmer Bittsteller und kein Kunde im ursprünglichen Sinne ist. Und das regt manche leute , zu recht, auf.
> 
> Ausserdem liegt das problem nicht darin dass die Bikes im März oder sonstwann lieferbar sind, sondern darin dass man das nicht ehrlich ins Gesicht gesagt bekommt! Du sagst es ja selbst: " das würde viele Kunden abschrecken", aber was noch mehr Kunden abschreckt ist unehrlichkeit und falsche versprechen, dann werden nämlich aus treuen Stammkunden und fans Demo-Fahrer und das liegt weder im Interesse von BA noch vom Kunden!
> ...




BA gibt sicher auch nur die Infos weiter, die's von Rocky gibt und diese aktualisieren wohl jede Woche den Produktionsplan. Aber da hab ich keinen genauen Einblick und stelle hier nur ne Vermutung an.
Aber ich bezweifle sehr stark, das BA bewusst falsche Angaben oder Versprechen macht. 

Wie Du sagtest, ich bin in dem Buisness und weiss was andere Producer und Vertriebe anstellen. und da ist BA immer noch einer von den Guten. 
Mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber, wenn's hier nen Ansprechpartner von BA gäbe, aber das lässt sich nicht ändern. Versuch dir mal das Bombardement an 
PM's und Postings vorzustellen, das derjenige momentan bekäme. 


Kundenkontakt ist durch nicht zu ersetzen ausser durch mehr Kundenkontakt.


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Februar 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Kundenkontakt ist durch nicht zu ersetzen ausser durch mehr Kundenkontakt.



Gut so...und dafuer hab ich ja Dich *g*! Und damit sehr guten Kontakt! Freu mich auf Montag


----------



## Mr.Fork (26. Februar 2006)

Auch wenn mein Switch nun zum Alten Eisen gehört, will ich Euch mein letztes Upgrade nicht vorenthalten: Thomson Sattelstütze und X4 Vorbau, Chris King Vorbau.
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_4109.JPG


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Februar 2006)

MIt gefaellt Dein Bike echt gut! Kommst schon zum Treffen nach Muc, oder?


----------



## Jendo (26. Februar 2006)

der Vorbau ist richtig gut zu erkennen ;-)
Gruß JEndo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (26. Februar 2006)

Ja ich bi der beste Vorbaufotografierer der Welt 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/IMG_4101.JPG
Und Insane sry aber münchen ist echt bissl weit aus HH.
Vielleicht machen wir ja mal ein Treffen in der Mitte!
Wie waer vor der Messe in Willingen?

Gruß Sören


----------



## el Lingo (26. Februar 2006)

sperdersen, da hast du recht. wäre mir auch lieber. willingen ist eh immer ne schöne sache. wir können ja mal ein nordlicht-rocky-treffen im harz auf die beine stellen. das wäre doch was, oder?
Gruß aus celle


----------



## Redking (26. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich bi der beste Vorbaufotografierer der Welt
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/IMG_4101.JPG
> Und Insane sry aber münchen ist echt bissl weit aus HH.
> Vielleicht machen wir ja mal ein Treffen in der Mitte!
> ...


Du kennst dich auch gut in Biketeilen aus! Ich hätte zu meinen Chris King Steuersatz auch noch einen Chris King Vorbau! 

Gruß
Klaus

Edit Ändere es solange es noch geht!


----------



## Mr.Fork (26. Februar 2006)

Grrr, ja vertippt!
In Willingen bin ich sofort dabei. Harz ist auch Gut
und wenn einer mal nach Hamburg kommt geb ich gern den
Fremdenführer (Sigletrails etc)
Im März werde ich sicher zum 1. Mal da sein dies Jahr:
Ich geb Euch einfach mal Bescheid.


----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2006)

Hey Sören, dein Switch sieht sehr gut aus mit dem King und dem Thomson Vorbau. Hast du sonst noch irgendwelche Änderungen geplant oder wie interpretiere ich deine Bikemarktanzeige...? 

Hier mal dein Bild direkt verlinkt:


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2006)

Danke fürs verlinken, Bei mir klappt es nicht, auch nach Deiner Anleitung nicht. Tatsächlich hätte ich gern nen Paar goldene Chris King Naben
Mit ner netten nicht zu schweren Felge. Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die Fox weiß Lackieren zu lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2006)

Chris King Naben, alle Achtung! Sehr geil. 

Willst du die Standrohre der Fox komplett weiß machen?

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2006)

Wenn ichs mache dann ja, Anschließend natürlich OriginalAufkleber wieder rauf.
Trau mich nur im Moment nicht so richtig. Will nicht so lange warten!


----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2006)

Ich fände es eine gute Idee......lass mal was hören, wenn du dich entschieden hast.

FLO

PS: Welcher Stadtteil in HH?


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Februar 2006)

[BESSERWISSERMODE/ON]Die Standrohre wohl nicht *g* Eher wohl die Tauchrohre...[BESSERWISSERMODE/OFF]


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2006)

Hamburg Rotherbaum, 100m vom Tenniscourt


----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> [BESSERWISSERMODE/ON]Die Standrohre wohl nicht *g* Eher wohl die Tauchrohre...[BESSERWISSERMODE/OFF]




Recht hast du - aber war ja klar, was ich meinte. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Sören sich die Fox-Aufkleber auf die weißlackierten Standrohre klebt. Wollte auch mal testen, ob du noch zuhause bist oder schon angerufen wurdest....


@Sören: Wollte das nur mal wissen, da ein paar Kollegen von mir in HH wohnen - in Wilhelmsburg, Eimsbüttel u. Altona, also gar nicht so weit von Rotherbaum.


FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2006)

dann kann ich nur sagen: Nimm Dein Rad mit, wenn Du Deine Kumpels besuchst, damit wir zusammen die Harburger Berge unsicher machen können!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

Werde meins auch bald neu updäiten.
Bin ja zur Zeit auf Abspeckkurs 

Hier mal ein paar meiner Neuteile:


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2006)

Derschnellspanner geht mir pers. ein wenig zu weit


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

Nene, die Orginalen sind absolut Dh tauglich
1000fach getestet.
Nur beim Sattel weiß ich noch net ob der wirklich funktioniert.
Habe bis jetzt nur eine Sitzprobe gemacht und fühlt sich gut an.
Sicherheitshalber besitze ich aber schon ein 80g mehr Modell 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Werde meins auch bald neu updäiten.
> Bin ja zur Zeit auf Abspeckkurs




Hey Jörg,
was soll denn dann dein Idealgewicht nach dem Abspeckkurs sein?
Man sollte sich ja immer Ziele setzen, von daher denke ich, dass du dir auch beim Switch eines gesetzt hast....

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jörg,
> was soll denn dann dein Idealgewicht nach dem Abspeckkurs sein?
> Man sollte sich ja immer Ziele setzen, von daher denke ich, dass du dir auch beim Switch eines gesetzt hast....
> 
> FLO



Richtig 

Mit richtigen 1.26kg Reifen und richtigen 2.5er Schläuchen unter 18.5kg.
Mit ein wenig Glück mit BB´s auf 17.5kg.
Weniger geht bei unserer Felslandschaft net.....also BB´s sind schon kritisch 
Bei 18.5 kg mit Al Mighty´s, die rollern ja gut , sind so 1000Hm´s gut fahrbar 
Wenn/falls ich dann die Reintaltour mitfahre, dann mach ich halt die BB´s drauf.....sicherheitshalber 


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Februar 2006)

Das Ziel meines Abspeckkurses ist unter 85kg *g*


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ziel meines Abspeckkurses ist unter 85kg *g*




So einen Kurs mache ich lieber net....ich hab keinen Speck übrieg den ich abgeben könnte. 


G.


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2006)

Hast zwar nicht mich gefragt aber wie Du merkst habe ich den Luftdämpfer wieder weggepackt und wiege jetzt 15 Kg


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Hast zwar nicht mich gefragt aber wie Du merkst habe ich den Luftdämpfer wieder weggepackt und wiege jetzt 15 Kg



Hmmh....wenn ich mir dein Bike (jetzt wieder mit hübschwm Dämpfer) so anschau und ich des rechnen anfange zu meinem...
....also Zollunterschied, Rohloffzuschlag, Reifen, Gabel usw. fehlen mir immer noch 1kg wo deins schwerer sein müßte. 

Was wiegt denn dein komplettes vorederes Laufrad mit allem drum und drann??
So wie auf dem letzten Bild von dir.


G.


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2006)

Mein Switch ist ein Switch SL! vielleicht deshalb?
Vorderrad dürfte so ca. 1650 Gramm wiegen.
Nobby 700g., Crossmax 800g, scheibe 100g?
Vorbau 150 gr., Stütze 160gr. blabla
Rahmen wiegt wesentlich weniger als normaler switch


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

Am Rahmen selbst wird es net liegen der ist höchsten 150-250g leichter wie ein Normaler Switch.
Die holen des Gewicht hauptsächlich durch den Dämpfer.
Deine Scheibe müßte so wie meine 203er XT so um die 190g wiegen...sind ja beide relativ filligran.
Muß dann nommal schauen was ich bei meinem Laufrad mit und ohne Reifen aufgeschrieben habe.


G.


----------



## Jendo (28. Februar 2006)

ich dacht die SL Rahmen sind fast ein Kilo leichter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (28. Februar 2006)

1 Kilo inkl. Dämpfer wenn lb joerg Recht hat. Luftdämpfer wiegt 300 Gramm - Swinger mit Stahlfeder fast 1 Kilo. Macht 700 Gramm für den Dämpfer, den Rest fürs Geröhr - so in etwa richtig? Mein Slayer 06 mit Z 1 Light, Luftdämpfer, Thomsonparts und Plattformpedale wiegt übrigens 14,75 Kilo


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Februar 2006)

Der Slayerrahmen ist btw nicht leichter als der Switch SL.
Was RM nämlich verheimlicht ist: Die ProduktionsRahmen sind 400g schwerer geworden als die Testrahmen! Wieg nach es Stimmt


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

Also mein 19.5 Zoll Switchrahmen Modell 04 wiegt 4500g (selbst gewogen mit Digitalwaage)
Pro Zoll kleiner sollen es knapp 200g weniger sein.
Ein Switch SL Rahmen soll in 18Zoll 3600g wiegen.
Ein Manitou Swinger 4 Way Öl/Satahlfederdämpfer 190mm (wie halt in meinem Switch ) wiegt 900g (gerade eben mit Digitalwaage gewogen)
Was der Luftdämpfer wiegt weiß ich nicht...habe gerade mal bei google gesucht aber net genau das Modell mit Gewicht gefunden.
Wird so um die max.350g wiegen.

Jetzt kann man alles ausrechnen.

Man kommt dann bei 18 Zoll auf einen Rahmengewichtsunterschied von max 150g.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Switch ist ein Switch SL! vielleicht deshalb?
> Vorderrad dürfte so ca. 1650 Gramm wiegen.



Ach ja und Laufradtechnisch:

Mein BB, 521 bzw 721,Marzocci Nabe, 2,5erSchlauch, 203mm Scheibe wiegt 2310g.

Und mein 2tes mit BB, Stance Dh, Tune Nabe, 2,5erSchlauch, 203mm Scheibe wiegt 2200g

G.


----------



## Lasse (28. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Slayerrahmen ist btw nicht leichter als der Switch SL.
> Was RM nämlich verheimlicht ist: Die ProduktionsRahmen sind 400g schwerer geworden als die Testrahmen! Wieg nach es Stimmt



Das hoffe ich doch! Will das Teil schließlich als Freireiter nutzen. Ein paar hundert Gramm mehr können da nur hilfreich sein. Ein Bike unter 15 Kilo ist mir zwar schon etwas suspekt, aber mit nem (zweiten) DH-Laufradsatz für die Bikeparkeinsätze wiegt es dann ja wieder ehrliche 15,5 Kilo.


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2006)

Hi Guys...

I proudly present my new SWITCH STEALTH.

Bitte fragt nicht warum und woher...ich habs halt, und die restlichen Lieferdaten bleiben beim alten...
Ich hoffe es gefaellt euch ihr wisst jetzt wieder wie sehr sich das warten lohnt*g*
Mehr in meiner Gallery...















Endlich mal wieder was bewegendes in diesem Thread ausser Gramm Diskussionen *g*- nur ums gleich zu sagen: 19,1kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (28. Februar 2006)

Wow, Fett! Meine Gückwunsch Felix. Wenn ich nicht schon mein Slayer bestellt hätte würd ich echt neidisch werden  

Schon gefahren?


----------



## maple leaf (28. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> H




Isch sach nur hammer hammer geil das BIKE!!! 

Hoffe mal meins kommt jetzt auch mal bald! 

und ist die Laune jetzt besser iNSANE?

Also noch mal GRATULATION zum ober geilen SWITCH!!!

greetings from Ffm


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2006)

Sehr geil Felix - endlich mal ein neues Switch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Dorado passt auch extrem gut zum schwarzen Bike und den Deemax. Schön. Schwarz halt. Nur sind die Bremsen nicht etwas überdimensioniert?

FLO


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Februar 2006)

Hey Felix,

von mir auch herzliche Glückwünsche zu dem Stealth.
Ein Traum von einem Switch das du hier präsentierst. Der Wahnsinn, bin einfach sprachlos...

Ride On !!!

Alex


----------



## Homegrown (28. Februar 2006)

Hi

Auch von mir Herrzlichen Glückwunsch zum geilen Flitzer  

Dachte am Anfang das die Dorado nicht so gut zum Rahmen passt...

Aber wenn ich mir das jetzt so anschaue einfach perfekt  

Hast wirklich ein Hammergeiles Bike...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

@Insane:
Schaut echt gut aus und 19,1kg gehen so wie es da steht voll in Ordnung....sind sogar echt gut  


G.


----------



## Dr.BONES (28. Februar 2006)

Hi,

wirklich n schönes Bike! 

Grüßle


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2006)

Oh...danke danke...bin ja schon fast verlegen...
Zum fahren kann ich nix sagen ausser dass der Reifen ECHT Rollwiderstand neu definiert...der Rest wird sich zeigen.
Die HOPE M6 ist natuerlich noch nicht eingebremst - und - ueberdimensioniert?! Och...das liegt im Auge des Betrachters finde ich...
Nur...in echt isses noch geiler als auf den Fotos...
Man muss sagen, von dem ehemals zahmen Switch ist mit dem 06er Modell nicht mehr viel geblieben - ist echt nen guter Panzer*g*
Achja...sprachlos war ich auch...SO geil hab ichs mir nie vorgestellt
Und...ja bevor einer fragt...ich hab auch noch ne kurze Sattelstuetze *g* - und die Kurbel? die XT bleibt erstmal...


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2006)

(...) kurz sprachlos ... wow ist echt ein richtig schönes ding dein stealth  

sogar mit der dorado oder gerade deshalb ???  ein wenig anders hätte
ich es aufgebaut aber gerade das ist ja das schöne, vielseitigkeit !
die farbkombi dorado blau deemax gelb tut meinen augen biss´l weh und naja
die xt darf noch bleiben aber irgendwann muss da was böses rein
zb diabolus ... endlich gibts mal ein stealth und überhaupt ein neues switch
zu sehen freue mich schon weitere aufbau interpretionen bewundern zu dürfen


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Oh...danke danke...bin ja schon fast verlegen...
> Zum fahren kann ich nix sagen ausser dass der Reifen ECHT Rollwiderstand neu definiert...der Rest wird sich zeigen.
> Die HOPE M6 ist natuerlich noch nicht eingebremst - und - ueberdimensioniert?! Och...das liegt im Auge des Betrachters finde ich...
> Nur...in echt isses noch geiler als auf den Fotos...
> ...




Keine falsche Bescheidenheit, das Switch ist wirklich so geil wie wir alle sagen!  
Man sieht dem Rahmen irgendwie schon an, dass er wesentlich heftiger ist, als beispielsweise meiner in der sl version. So etwas nennt man wohl die Entwicklung nach vorne - "it's getting big, baby!" Bin gespannt, ob ich dein Switch mal probefahren darf.....
Außerdem gefällt mir die Farbkombination aus Gabel/Rahmen/Laufrad. 

Und ich dachte, du hättest den Smilie in puncto überdimensionierte Bremse gesehen , ich finde die Hope schon an meinem Bike nicht zu heftig!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cascadeur (28. Februar 2006)

zwar kein stealth, aber seit gestern mein eigen:


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Februar 2006)

Ich sag nur holla! 100 punkte! von 99 möglichen.
GRATULATION


----------



## Cascadeur (28. Februar 2006)

danke.


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2006)

Ja hallo, wunderbares Switch! 

>>> und das in Ludwigsburg - meines steht in der Nähe von Heilbronn...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (28. Februar 2006)

also ich finde das switch "schley" auch sehr schön. schöner sogar als das stealth, aber ich bin eben kein fan von matt schwarz. sonst ist es auch ein spitzen bike!
aber das "schley", ein sahnestück!


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2006)

Soll ich den Thread in "Der Rocky Mountain Sahnestücke-Thread" umbenennen? 

....passen würde es....

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Februar 2006)

Nicht böse sein Insane, freu mich auch fuer Dich: ABER!
nen Stealth und dann lauter bunte Teile dran????


----------



## iNSANE! (1. März 2006)

Bunte Teile? Mir persoenlich waere NUR Schwarz VIEL zu langweilig. Die Spannung liegt im Kontrast - speziell der Laufraeder. Und mit den Dorado Decals...na mal sehen.


----------



## numinisflo (1. März 2006)

Mal ein Offtopic-Frage: Mit was für Waagen habt ihr eigentlich das Gewicht eurer Switchs gewogen? Mich würde das mal interessieren, da ich mir evtl eine zulegen möchte, um endlich mal selbst zu wissen, wieviel meins wiegt.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (1. März 2006)

normale personenwaage, einmal mit und einmal ohne switch draufstellen


----------



## numinisflo (1. März 2006)

Das ist mir schon klar, nur meine Personenwaage geht leider sehr ungenau und dies auch nur in Kiloschritten....für mich ist das genug, fürs Bike leider nicht....

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2006)

mal ganz ehrlich: willst du dein bike wiegen oder damit fahren?
so lange du mit em bike alles machen kannst, was du willst, sollte es dir doch egal sein können, on es zb. 14,5 oder 16kg wiegt. 
wird zeit, dass es wärmer wird und ihr mal wieder auf´s bike kommt. ihr zerbrecht euch über so vieles den kopf und da bekommt man schon den anschein, als würden einige dabei das fahren vergessen. oder irre ich mich???


----------



## iNSANE! (1. März 2006)

Ja Slayer Du hast schon recht...in allen Punkten statt gegeben!
Grade beim neuen SWITCH hoffe ich dass die Gramm Diskussionen enden...zumal an mir genug Gramms dran sind 

@Flo - Das bike wurde auf einer Waage gewogen die eher wie ein Dioptertheodolit aussah   Son Ding für Landesvermessung. Hätte aber auch das Fliegerabwehrdreibein vom MG3 sein können 
Ist jedenfalls von Topeak (oder Meth) und ist sehr solide. Ähnlich wie ein Workstand wo mans Rad hinhängt und dann oben ne Digitale Anzeige ist.

Update:
Genau DAS
http://www.topeak.de/products/stand_001.html


----------



## Cascadeur (1. März 2006)

ich habe meins soeben gewogen: 17kg bringt das gute stück auf die waage.


----------



## s.d (1. März 2006)

@numinisflo geh doch einfach zum Bikeshop deines Vertrauens 
@SlayerUnldt ja da muß ich dir zustimmen bei mir hats schon wieder geschneit langsam reichts echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2006)

also das mit dem schnee stört mich nicht so sehr, bin eh jeden tag draussen mit dem hund. egal ob schnee oder regen. aber warm und trockene böden wäre mir auch lieber...


----------



## meth3434 (1. März 2006)

ja wenig fahren und viel zeit bringt einen echt nur auf dumme gedanken, aber dass jemand einfach wissen will wieviel sein bike wiegt fällt nicht in diese kategorie!
Die diskussion über das gewicht von vorderrädern schon...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2006)

Ich habe so eine Digitalwaage wie die vun Tune.....nur halt die Billigversion 
Aber ich hänge vorher zur Überprüfung immer ein Eichgewicht drann.
Gib mal bei Ebay "Tune" ein und dann wird sie ein paar mal aufgelistet.

Also ich komme genug zum Fahren zumindest bis gestern Nacht 
Hier mal 2 Fotos wie es bei uns ausschaut....das ist 2mal der Eman, gleicher Berg, 100m auseinander, nur des mit Ski ist von heute und des andere ist schon 3Tage alt.

Und damits net ganz Off Topic ist schreibe ich jetzt einfach mal SWITCH.


G.


----------



## numinisflo (1. März 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> mal ganz ehrlich: willst du dein bike wiegen oder damit fahren?
> so lange du mit em bike alles machen kannst, was du willst, sollte es dir doch egal sein können, on es zb. 14,5 oder 16kg wiegt.
> wird zeit, dass es wärmer wird und ihr mal wieder auf´s bike kommt. ihr zerbrecht euch über so vieles den kopf und da bekommt man schon den anschein, als würden einige dabei das fahren vergessen. oder irre ich mich???



Was soll diese Frage??? Ich habe hier keine Grammdiskussion losgetreten, sondern ein paar Switchfahrer nach der von ihnen genutzten Waage gefragt! Da dir der Hintergrund meiner Frage nicht besonders augenscheinlich zu sein scheint, hier ein Tip: Reines Interesse! Woher du dir allerdings die Verbindung saugst, dies würde im Zusammenhang mit meinen Fahrgewohnheiten bzw. mit den vorherrschenden Temperaturen stehen, ist mir wiederum völlig schleierhaft. 

Noch ein kleiner Tip am Rande: Auf höfliche Fragen reagiert der gebildete Biker mit höflichen Antworten, nicht mit sinnfreier Poesie. Danke.




@Jörg: Wo genau hast du die Bilder gemacht? Bekomme irgendwie auch noch mal Lust zum skifahren...

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. März 2006)

Ganz nebenbei! Wenn man sein Rad nicht nur vom Lift hochziehen läßt, ist das Gewicht nicht ganz unwichtig! Hier oben im Norden gibts keine Lifte, Hügel schon.


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. März 2006)

Ich kanns nicht lassen, nochmal nen Versuch das Bild direkt einzustellen!
Kanns sein, das es beim Mac nicht klappt?

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_41071.JPG


----------



## numinisflo (1. März 2006)

Hehehe Sören, das wird wohl nichts...








FLO


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2006)

keine sorge, ich fahre jeden berg, den ich runter fahre auch hoch. früher bin ich gerne mal mit dem lift gefahren, aber da ich viel im harz fahre, muss ich die berge auch rauf. also mache ich es auch, ganz einfach. weiteres hier zu vergessen ich jetzt einfach mal, bevor hier noch mehr falsch verstanden wird.
auch auf einen kommentar zu der sinnfreien poesie und dem teil, welcher biker höflich antwortet gehe ich nicht weiter ein. 
es ist nur so, dass ich diskussionen über die optimale waage zum wiegen des bikes schon ein bisschen albern finde. im übrigen habe ich einen konjunktiv verwendet, mit dem ich lediglich eine vermutung ausdrücken wollte. und in bezug auf diese hat insane ja beinahe unisono zugestimmt, sogar meth hat dem teilweise zugestimmt. also lieber flo, nicht böse sein und nie über jemanden urteilen, den man nicht näher kennt.


----------



## numinisflo (1. März 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> keine sorge, ich fahre jeden berg, den ich runter fahre auch hoch. früher bin ich gerne mal mit dem lift gefahren, aber da ich viel im harz fahre, muss ich die berge auch rauf. also mache ich es auch, ganz einfach. weiteres hier zu vergessen ich jetzt einfach mal, bevor hier noch mehr falsch verstanden wird.
> auch auf einen kommentar zu der sinnfreien poesie und dem teil, welcher biker höflich antwortet gehe ich nicht weiter ein.
> es ist nur so, dass ich diskussionen über die optimale waage zum wiegen des bikes schon ein bisschen albern finde. im übrigen habe ich einen konjunktiv verwendet, mit dem ich lediglich eine vermutung ausdrücken wollte. und in bezug auf diese hat insane ja beinahe unisono zugestimmt, sogar meth hat dem teilweise zugestimmt. also lieber flo, nicht böse sein und nie über jemanden urteilen, den man nicht näher kennt.




Es ging ja auch nicht um die optimale Waage, sondern vielmehr einfach um eine x-beliebige Waage, aber egal.

Lieber SlayerUnltd , böse bin ich sicher nicht, dich zu verurteilen liegt mir fern, ich wollte lediglich auf die Einfachheit meiner Frage hinweisen, und nur nach den Waagen der Kollegen fragen.

Somit hat sich dies erledigt.

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2006)

na dann ist ja alles wieder in butter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. März 2006)

Wir lieben uns wieder.


Ach ja, Sörens Bike sieht einfach gut aus, auch wenn er keine Bilder reingestellt bekommt....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Wo genau hast du die Bilder gemacht? Bekomme irgendwie auch noch mal Lust zum skifahren...
> 
> FLO



Ochsenkopf/ Fichtelgebirge.


@SlayerUnltd: Dann darfst du aber nie den Monte Kaolino runterfahren  


G.


----------



## el Lingo (2. März 2006)

wieso darf ich da nicht runter? und was ist dasüberhaupt? ein abraumberg vom kalibergbau???


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> keine sorge, ich fahre jeden berg, den ich runter fahre auch hoch.



Deswegen  

Ist der höchste Sandberg der Welt...da wo auch immer die Snadboardweltmeisterschaft stattfindet.


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. März 2006)

Hallo? Switchthread?


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. März 2006)

Jaja Switchthread.
Dürfen wir nur noch Switches bewundern 
Btw. Hab mein Bike nochma wiegen lassen. Also mit Dhx 4.0
dann doch 15.4 Kg. Ein neues slayer 50 ebenfalls 15,4 mit Luftdämpfer.
Schon gesehen? Slayergewicht ist um 400g nach oben korrigiert worden!
Warum haben sie dann nicht einfach nen switch SL dringelassen? ist 400g leichter


----------



## neikless (3. März 2006)

ich denke mal da sich das slayer von einsatzzweck doch eher enduro allmountain richtet leicht aufgebaut kommt das auf 13,xxkg
und das hinterbausystem ist wohl auch uphill tauglicher als beim alten switch
richtig aufgebaut denke würde das slayer sich auch gut als light freerider
machen wäre doch genau dein ding Mr. spedersen ...
aber zurück zum eigentlichen thema "switch" wo bleiben weitere bilder vom neuen switch´s
der bas. aus ffm bekommt wohl auch bald sein 3.0 switch


----------



## maple leaf (3. März 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal da sich das slayer von einsatzzweck doch eher enduro allmountain richtet leicht aufgebaut kommt das auf 13,xxkg
> und das hinterbausystem ist wohl auch uphill tauglicher als beim alten switch
> richtig aufgebaut denke würde das slayer sich auch gut als light freerider
> machen wäre doch genau dein ding Mr. spedersen ...
> ...




Ja ja ich warte und warte... 
Aber naja bei dem Wetter werde ich wohl eher wieder mein Sims  riden als mein neues Switch! gehe halt am We powdern und werde mir im Lift weitere Tunigmöglichkeiten am Switch überlegen! 


greetings from ffm


----------



## @ndy (3. März 2006)

So hier was für die Switch fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. März 2006)

Dazu gibts ja schon nen Bild in meiner gallery - mit Wade!


----------



## Alesana (3. März 2006)




----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2006)

Yeah, sieht geil aus mit der rc2x. Wie bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden?

FLO


----------



## Alesana (3. März 2006)

ich bin noch garned mit gefahren, grad nur knapp zeit und wieder viel zu viel schnee, aber ich bericht ma, wenn ich gefahren bin...


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2006)

OK mach das - hast du die Gabel mit 150mm oder 170mm gekauft?

FLO


----------



## Alesana (3. März 2006)

natürlich in 170mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (3. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gibts ja schon nen Bild in meiner gallery - mit Wade!



Bei mir auch


----------



## Lasse (3. März 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Schon gesehen? Slayergewicht ist um 400g nach oben korrigiert worden!
> Warum haben sie dann nicht einfach nen switch SL dringelassen? ist 400g leichter



Manche nennen es Fortschritt  Neben dem Gewicht spielt ja auch die Funktion eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle...(mein Slayer wiegt immer noch 14,75 Kilo mit Pedale).


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. März 2006)

Ich konnts dann doch nicht lassen ;9
Sonntag gibt neue aufgebaute Bilder










Ach übrigens, will jemand meinen Alten Rahmen Kaufen?


----------



## Lasse (3. März 2006)

Bei der Lackierung voller Punktabzug im Vergleich zum alten, aber beim technischen Fortschritt (s.o.) 100% ein Gewinn


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. März 2006)

Rahmen mit Dämpfer 5.0 KG


----------



## meth3434 (3. März 2006)

du bist ja auch ein scherzkeks: "wieso sollte ich denn mein rad verkaufen?";-)  Bist also auch dem switch charme erlegen! Freut mich sehr für dich und keine sorge 100% hast du bei der lackierung nicht verloren, auch wenn dein switch schon verdammt schön war! Bin gespannt auf die Bilder vom Aufbau und was für parts du verbaust! Wo hast du den Rahmen eigentlich her? hiess es nicht 17.3? 
Wir lächzen nach Details  !!!!


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. März 2006)

Hatte den Rahmen eigentlich abbestellt!
Kam aber trotzdem, hätte ihn auch zurückschicken lassen können, habe ich aber nicht übers Herz gebracht. Teil? Naja ersma das was am alten dran war.
Kann ja kein Geld sch.......


----------



## iNSANE! (3. März 2006)

Hey Spedersen!
Gratuliere zum Stealth - auch wenn ich da schon das naechste XC Stealth entstehen sehe...Da Du doch recht stark auf Gewicht achtest wundert es mich dass Du die Maschine aufbaust. Ne andere Gabel brauchst bei dem 180mm Hinterbau allemal. Min ne 36VAN. Eher 66. (und dann iss aus mit easy Tourer)
Denke das Problem ist dass dem neuen Switch immer noch sein Enduro/gemaessigt Image vorauseilt, und so wird es dann auch aufgebaut, aber es ist jetzt ein _full scale freerider_. Das wirst du merken wenn du es faehrst...das ist nicht mehr das kleine, niedliche Switch dass das alte mal war.
Das Rahmengewicht sagt ja alles...
Trotzdem viel Spass!


----------



## Alesana (3. März 2006)

switch war schon immer volle freerider un nix mit cc bike un so...^^


----------



## iNSANE! (3. März 2006)

Naja, also Basti, wenn Du Dir so manche Aufbauten anschaust dann ist das kaum FR gemaess. Klar, XC ist etwas pointiert, was aber nicht heisst das es voellig falsch ist. Oder wuerdest Du Spedersens Rot / Weisses als FR Maschine bezeichen, oder das erste Stealth das gepostet wurde? Das meine ich eben...vll war es ja nie so gedacht, aber es wurde mit den anfangs zahmen 135mm als Tourer ausgelegt und das bleibt scheinbar haften.
BTW - Dein Ride ist Sweet. Wieviel Hub hast Du derzeit am HR? Hast wieder den normalen Daempfer drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2006)

Ich muss da "Lasse" voll recht geben.
Die Lackierung ist gruselig.
Mal sehen wann ich das erste in Live sehen werde.
Da sieht es Hoffentlich besser aus.

@Insane

Dein Switch kommt leider garnicht zur Geltung.
DAs Bike ist dunkel und im Hintergrund sind dunkle Möbel und nen dunkler Flur  
DA findet man das Switch nur schwer. Denke bei anderem Hintergrund sieht das besser aus.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (3. März 2006)

*Hurra !*


----------



## Alesana (3. März 2006)

ja, ich fahr wieder nen 190er dhx, weil ich mir den alten zerschossen hab... also wieder 152mm am heck, was aber durch ne extra weiche federung und dafür viel  
progression ausgeglichen wird, geht eigentlich auch sehr gut


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2006)

Das neue Switch ist halt ganz genau das was früher das RM7 war.
Ein Bike das man zwischen 18.5 und 19.5 kg aufbaut.
Wers leichter aufbaut will das Potenzial net wirklich nutzen bzw. hat sich für einen zu schweren Rahmen entschieden und wer es schwerer aufbaut....hmmmh....hat sich wohl in den Komponenten vergriffen, keine Ahnung oder einfach schon seinen Geldbeutel mit dem Rahmen überfordert und halt jetzt nur noch für Schrott Geld 

Aber auf jedenfall ist das neue Switch ein hammergeiles Fahrrad und wenn ich nicht schon ein altes Switch love: ) und ein RMX hätte, dann würde bei mir daheim auch so eins stehen 


G.


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2006)

Endlich sind die neuen Rahmen eingetroffen, freue mich schon, die anderen Stealths aufgebaut zu sehen. Dann war Anfang März als Lieferdatum ja doch zutreffend.

JA der spedersen konnte es wohl doch nicht lassen, irgendwie dachte ich mir das schon .

@Bastian: Wie hat sich das Switch mit mehr Hub gefahren?


FLO


----------



## meth3434 (3. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Switch ist halt ganz genau das was früher das RM7 war.
> Ein Bike das man zwischen 18.5 und 19.5 kg aufbaut.
> Wers leichter aufbaut will das Potenzial net wirklich nutzen bzw. hat sich für einen zu schweren Rahmen entschieden und wer es schwerer aufbaut....hmmmh....hat sich wohl in den Komponenten vergriffen, keine Ahnung oder einfach schon seinen Geldbeutel mit dem Rahmen überfordert und halt jetzt nur noch für Schrott Geld



naja mein bike wiegt 19,9kg und ich denke meine komponentenwahl is doch ganz ok oder  ?  hast aber recht generell is der rahmen mittlerweile der rm7 nachfolger, nur eben etwas kompakter und verspielter. Merkt man sofort wenn man auf insanes switch sitzt und dann auf mein rm7 umsattelt, die räder sind total unterschiedlich! ich find die entwicklung des switch sehr gut und hoffe auch dass die zeit der xc aufbauten vorbei is, wobei ich spedersens 36 nicht fehl am platz finde...


----------



## Jendo (4. März 2006)

@All...
Da bin ich mal ein paar Tge nicht am Rechner, schon muss ich Nachts um Eins zweienhalb´Seiten im Switch fred nachlesen...

Ich finde eure unsichtbaren Teile ja sehr geil und hoffe das es bald noch ein paar mehr Bilder zu sehen gibt.

@spedersen: Was hälst du von der RS Boxxer Worldcup?? Die ist ja extrem leicht und würde ein tollen Kontrast zum schwarzen Rahmen ergeben.Na gut der Preis ist echt ne Wucht!

greetz Jendo


----------



## Redking (4. März 2006)

Es wiegt 20 Kilo! 
  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> naja mein bike wiegt 19,9kg und ich denke meine komponentenwahl is doch ganz ok oder  ?



  Ok, geht noch in Ordnung so wie es dahsteht
Wobei ich sagen muß des es mir mit der 66 irgendwie besser gefallen hat.
Hatte mich auch damit auch nur auf´s Switch mit neuen Teilen bezogen...kommt aber wirklich anders rüber 

@Redking: Mach mal ein komplettes Bild rein......in ununscharf 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (4. März 2006)

Nix gegen ne Boxxer aber auch wenn Insane und Consorten anderer Meinung sind, möchte ich mein Switch und HABE wieder mit der Rc2 36 Austatten.
Wer Sie mal gefahren ist gibt sie nicht wieder her. Die 150mm fühlen sich wie 200 an. Mein Rad wird wohl nicht über 17 Kg kommen. Könnte mir natürlich um der Hardcorefraktion zu gefallen 2 Bleigewichte ranhängen. Aber was soll ich sagen. Ich glaube nicht das hier irgendeiner zB. nen Thomson X 4 Vorbau kaputt bekommt. ( Wiegt aber nur 147 g)


----------



## Stiftsquelle (4. März 2006)

Ich denke auch, das eine 36 voll und ganz ausreicht 
Und bis auf die Laufräder find ich dein Bike auch perfekt aufgebaut.
mfg Jannik


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. März 2006)

Hier und da wird natürlich noch verbessert.
Was ist das Leben ohne Baustelle!

















Mir Gefällts


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2006)

Mir gefällts auch.

Und außerdem wissen wir mit dir auch immer was gewichtsmäßig  tourentechnisch möglich ist 
Aber an der Gabel würde ich auch nicht rummeckern wollen
Weil slopestyltechnisch wäre sie sogar eigentlich "fast" erste Wahl.....also des Modell mit etwas über 160mm Federweg wäre es dann nicht nur fast
Jetzt fehlt natürlich noch deine Gewichtsangabe 


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (4. März 2006)

Hey Gutes Bike!
Aber mal eine denke ich berechtigte Frage - warum denkst Du dass Du einen 146g Vorbau nicht zerstoerst (denke ich auch) faehrst aber dann nen 5Kg Frame der wiederum mit Crossmax XL abgespeckt wird.
Ich will dich jetzt echt nicht anpissen, ja? Aber erklaers einfach mal fuern doofi wie mich.


----------



## el Lingo (4. März 2006)

@sped, das foto von vorne ist aber schon ganz schön bunt mit blau, rot und gold/orange aber es gefällt mir wirklich, dein bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (4. März 2006)

Das Rad wiegt genau 16 Kg.
Nochmal fuer INSANE: LRS ist die beschleunigte Masse, wer hier viel Gewicht hat muss ganz schön treten. Die Crossmax XL ist füer mein Gewicht durchaus 
freeridetauglich ( bin sie auch schon in Winterberg/willingen gefahren) Der Nobby Nic ist wirklich nur für *Spaß*touren.Mit Minions wiegt das ganze dann schon 17 kg. 
 Ja mir ist es vorn auch wenig zu bunt. Hab schon daran gedacht die Foxteile gold eloxieren zu lassen.


----------



## meth3434 (4. März 2006)

wer hat da mal was von nem bunten bike geschrieben....;-)! 

ich find den aufbau cool! Für den einsatzbereich für den du das bike willst is er sicher absolut ausreichend und passend! Aber ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, gebe ich dem insane schon irgendwo recht: der frame wiegt 5kg um dann mit anderen teilen das gewicht wieder rauszureissen? Hast du mal über ein slayer nachgedacht? hätte das nicht mehr sinn gemacht? 

Aber im endeffekt: gute wahl, gutes bike, guter aufbau! viel spass damit und überhör unser gemecker einfach!


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. März 2006)

Ich habe auf dem Slayer gesessen. Das Slayer wiegt mehr als mein alter switch SL. Das wäre nun totaler Unsinn gewesen. Außerdem nur weil ich gern Freeridetouren fahre, heisst das nicht, das das Rad nicht auch oft in den Bikepark muss .


----------



## iNSANE! (4. März 2006)

Schon klar, Spedersen, dass Du mit dem XL leichter von der Stelle kommst als ich mim DeeMax.
Was wiegst du denn?
Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. März 2006)

65 Kg


----------



## numinisflo (4. März 2006)

Ich muss jetzt einfach mal ein paar Dinge hier loswerden. Mir persönlich geht diese ganze Diskussion von wegen wie man ein bzw. sein Switch aufzubauen hat ziemlich auf den Wecker. Von wegen zu CC-lastig aufgebaut, woraus dann ja auch hervorgeht, dass jeder, der mit seinem Switch auch FreerideTOUREN fährt, sein Bike völlig falsch einsetzt respektive aufbaut! 
Ich gehöre auch zu der Fraktion, was aber an meiner Philosophie des Bikens liegt, um es mal etwas poetisch auszudrücken. Für mich muss mein Bike (und somit mein Switch) meine Hausstrecken mit allen Anstiegen und "Downhills" problemlos meistern, auch mal im Sommer auf ner längeren Tour bestehen, am Gardasee viele viele Höhenmeter bergab heizen aber genau die selbe Anzahl an Höhenmetern den Berg hinauf meistern und dann auch im Frühjahr/Sommer im Bikepark bestehen. Das kann ich mit einem 19,irgendwas Kilogramm schweren Switch nicht machen und genausowenig kann ich mir für all die unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereiche ein anderes Bike kaufen als armer Student, deshalb gibt es für mich einfach ein Bike, welches genau diesem differenzierten Anforderungsprofil irgendwie gerecht werden kann. 
Deshalb kann ich Spedersen sehr gut verstehen, seine Argumente in puncto Aufbau des Bikes nachvollziehen. Andere, wie z. B. der Felix haben ihr Bike wesentlich heftiger aufgebaut, was mir auch extrem gut gefällt (ich liebe dein Bike Felix), aber für mich nicht in Frage käme, zumindest solange nicht, bis ich mir es leisten kann, ein Slayer/Element, ein Switch und ein Rmx zu besitzen (und der Tag wird kommen) und mir dann für jeden Einsatzzweck die ideale Waffe zu greifen.
Klar ist es interessant, verschiedenartige Meinungen aufeinandertreffen zu sehen, für mich ist es dann auch interessant, die verschiedenen Aufbauinterpretationen zu begutachten. Aber es sollte jeder den für sich idealen Weg finden, sich mit seinem Traumbike, dem Switch, glücklich zu fühlen....

Denn was uns dann alle verbindet ist die Liebe zum Biken, zur Landschaft, den Eindrücken die man beim Biken sammelt und schlussendlich unsere gemeinsame Liebe zu Rocky Mountain!

So far...

FLO


@Redking: Bittebitte mach schnell ein paar schöne bzw. bessere Bilder von deinem Switch und lass uns teilhaben an der Freude....


----------



## el Lingo (4. März 2006)

Recht hat er!


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. März 2006)

Ja hat er!


----------



## Jendo (4. März 2006)

Amen!


----------



## Redking (4. März 2006)

Hi,

Zuerst ich kann nicht fotographiern! 







Ich finde es ein Unding so eine geile Sattelstütze zu kürzen!

Was spricht gegen den Sattel der drauf ist?
Aber da ich ja noch einen Sattel für die kurze Sattelstütze brauche sagt mir mal was denn der Richtige eurer Meinung nach ist?

Gut ist schon mal das die vom Stumpjumper passt! 

Das Rocky Treffen ist gesichert! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2006)

Wie gesagt, dass Bike ist  
Ich finde, dass der Rahmen rel. filigran aussieht.
Deshalb einen nicht so wuchtigen Sattel.

Wenn er bequem ist und Dir gefällt, lass ihn drauf.
A sind alles nur Vorschläge und 
B ist alles auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jendo (4. März 2006)

Heißes Teil Klaus!
Das rot ist ja mal echt ein Hingucker.
Wieviel wiegt denn dein Aufbau?
Gruß Jendo


----------



## Redking (4. März 2006)

Danke, das es Euch gefällt! 

Mir gefallen eure Switches auch, egal wie sie aufgebaut sind!  



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, dass Bike ist
> Ich finde, dass der Rahmen rel. filigran aussieht.
> Deshalb einen nicht so wuchtigen Sattel.
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich bitte dann um Vorschläge.

Ich weiß nicht ob er bequem ist, war dabei und ich bin noch nicht gefahren.


			
				Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Heißes Teil Klaus!
> Das rot ist ja mal echt ein Hingucker.
> Wieviel wiegt denn dein Aufbau?
> Gruß Jendo



Wie schon weiter unten beschrieben(bei dir wohl weiter oben) 20 Kilogramm und ist kein Aufbau, es ist das Switch 3.0 also von der Stange! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jendo (4. März 2006)

aha, hab ich anscheinend mal wieder überlesen.
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie der sich hier sitzt, aber ich finde ihn optisch sehr Ansprechen.




gruß


----------



## Xexano (4. März 2006)

Hey,
also, ich hatte heute auch die Möglichkeit, Redkings Switch zu sehen (und auch bissl probezufahren, danke!  )! Das RMX hat es auch kennegelernt, aber es sieht nicht so aus, als ob ein paar Rocky-Babies zur Welt kommen würden.  

Ein super Bike! Sieht einfach auch besser aus, als auf all den Fotos. 
Und was hast du eigentlich gegen den SDG Sattel? Ich finde den recht bequem... 
Bequemer als dieses harte Stück am Flitzi-Stumpi.  

Schön vorsichtig mit der Sattelstüze. Ich habe aber ein recht großes Stück von meiner abgeschnittenden Sattelstüze und dieses heute noch bissl umgebaut. Ich habe jetzt keine Kamera, aber ich kanns euch erzählen:
Ich habe da ein kleines Loch an der oberen Kante reingebohrt und ein Stück Zugstufendraht da durchgefriddelt. Dann habe ich den Schlüssel für das Fahrradschloss genommen und es fest gemacht. Das Draht habe ich dann zusammengelötet. Die Lötstelle wurde dann noch bissl gefeilt. 
Bingo... und schon ein Race-Face-Schlüsselanhänger, das nicht jeder hat! 

@Red: Danke noch für die Tour und alles!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2006)

Wie gesagt, wenn er bequem ist, lass Ihn drauf!!!!!!!
Ist jetzt nicht so wichtig. Ich hab auch einen SDG Sattel.
Ansonsten was in der Art wie Jendo vorgeschlagen hat. NUR wegen der Optik.
Aber die bringt nix wenn ich mich nicht wohl fühle!

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Redking (5. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, wenn er bequem ist, lass Ihn drauf!!!!!!!
> Ist jetzt nicht so wichtig. Ich hab auch einen SDG Sattel.
> Ansonsten was in der Art wie Jendo vorgeschlagen hat. NUR wegen der Optik.
> Aber die bringt nix wenn ich mich nicht wohl fühle!
> ...



Ich finde den Sattel in natura nicht viel klobiger als den hier vorgeschlagene. 


			
				Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Bequemer als dieses harte Stück am Flitzi-Stumpi.


Habe eben den vom Stumpi auf Switch gemacht!




Sorry, so ein graziles Ding wirkt am Switch nicht. 
Also ich würde dann gerne noch andere Vorschlage hören!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## neikless (5. März 2006)

Klar ist es interessant, verschiedenartige Meinungen aufeinandertreffen zu sehen, für mich ist es dann auch interessant, die verschiedenen Aufbauinterpretationen zu begutachten. Aber es sollte jeder den für sich idealen Weg finden, sich mit seinem Traumbike, dem Switch, glücklich zu fühlen....

das mit den aufbauinterpretationen war von mir !!! finde das wort geil !!!


----------



## s.d (5. März 2006)

wirklich schönes switch  Ich hätte noch nen Vorschlag für nen Sattel und zwar den gleichen den auch der INSANE drauf hat den Fizik Nisene den gibts in vielen Farben und er hat an den Seiten diese Plastikdinger die sich einzeln kaufen lassen und die man dann nach einem Sturz auswechseln kann und der Sattel ist wieder wie neu. Aber wie gesagt nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

Superschönes Bike 
Als Sattel fahre ich seit Jahren auf allen Rädern den Flite Titanium, also das Standartmodell.
Ist für mich bequem und er ist nicht so schwer und paßt meiner Meinung nach überall drauf.
Habe mir aber jetzt mal einen SDG Sattel gekauft, wegen dem neuen Sattelstützsystem. Das finde ich geniale.(ist so leicht )
Bin ihn aber noch keinen Meter gefahren.
Die Verstellbarkeit der Sattelstütze ist ja nicht so riesig bei deinem Rad.
Wenn du alles fahren willst wär da eine Teleskopstütze schon von Vorteil.
Aber ich würde erstmal so rumfahren, weil dann merkt man schnell was man selber braucht und was nicht. 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

Ach nochwas @Redking: Bist ja der erste hier mit einem Komplettbike.
Was mich noch interessieren würde, fallst du aus langeweile oder wegen dem schlechten Wetter oder warum auch immer, anfängst an deinem Rad zu bastelln oder es zu zerlegen.
Und dabei die Reifen abziehst.....also dann würde ich gerne wissen was die da serienmäßig für Schläuche reinbauen. 


G.


----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Zuerst ich kann nicht fotographiern!




Hey Redking

Das ist so eine geniale Farbe, gefällt mir unglaublich gut, sogar so gut, dass ich sagen würde, die schönste Lackierung der 2006er Modelle!

Zum Sattel kann ich nur sagen, probieren und wohlfühlen geht da auf jeden Fall vor. Hier mal mein Modell, welches für mich bequem ist:


Fizik Gobi Wing Flex


----------



## Mr.Fork (5. März 2006)

Nun das Wetter? Ihr seht es ja. Das neue Switch fährt sich aber genial.
Fahrwerkswippen? Fehlanzeige! Trotz voll ausgestelltem ProPedal.
Federung fühlte sich heute sehr hart an. Lag aber wohl an den Minusgraden.
Sitzposition kann nicht besser sein. 












Naja das letzte Bild soll nur das Wetter in HH vermitteln, ist das Flow FS
vom Kumpel


----------



## meth3434 (5. März 2006)

da ist man einen tag nicht da und schon darf man hier wieder mal richtig viele schönes switchs bewundern! Das rote 3.0 ist wirklich schön,ich finde die lackierung auch super! 

zu der aufbauinterpretationsdiskussion: ein versatile bike kann man auch versatile aufbauen, ganz klar! Dass jeder ein anderes verständnis von einem perfekten bike hat ist auch ganz selbstverständlich (man erinnere sich an die slayers mit monster t auf ebay.com...)! Und das macht ein bike wie das switch oder das neue slayer so interessant und kontrovers zugleich: die art es aufzubauen! Individualität ist uns allen wichtig und ich finde es super interessant viele unterschiedliche switches man hier sehen darf! aber kritik gehört eben zu einem forum wie das amen zur kirche, wenn wir aufhören zu diskutieren dann können wir uns auch gleich alle abmelden! Dafür stellt man sein bike doch auch hier rein, um zu hören was andere davon halten und feedback für seine arbeit und das viele geld zu erhalten! 

also lasst weiter die fetzen fliegen und allen neuen switchvätern: viel spass mit euren geräten und sweet rides!
Hoffentlich is der schnee bald weg (40cm neuschnee letze nacht...)


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

@Spedersen: Hört sich ja Top an.  Wie viele cm kann man denn jetzt effektiv ohne ein Risiko einzugehen bei deiner Radgröße die Sattelstütze verschieben.
Du hast es bestimmt einmal ohne Dämpferfeder ausprobiert ob das bzw. wann es irgendwo angeht?


@Meth3434: Ganz meine Meinung  + ganz meine Meinung im RMX Thema  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (5. März 2006)

Sattelstütze kann man ca. 25cm verschieben!
Bei mir reichts um sie noch 10 cm rausgucken zu lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2006)

25cm sind ja superviel 
Bei meinem 04er 19.5 Zoll hab ich max 15cm.
Was aber genau ausreicht.
Dann kommst du ja locker mit einer normalen Stütze aus. 
Ich glaube wenn meins kaputt geht kauf ich mir auch so eins 


G.


----------



## Redking (5. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nochwas @Redking: Bist ja der erste hier mit einem Komplettbike.
> Was mich noch interessieren würde, fallst du aus langeweile oder wegen dem schlechten Wetter oder warum auch immer, anfängst an deinem Rad zu bastelln oder es zu zerlegen.
> Und dabei die Reifen abziehst.....also dann würde ich gerne wissen was die da serienmäßig für Schläuche reinbauen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jörg,
werde ich dir sagen wenn ich den ersten Platten habe! 
Ich glaube nicht das ich erstmal dran rumbastel Außer den Dämpfer und die Gabel einstellen.
Eine Teleskopstütze oder billige Sattelstütze die ganz kurz ist, wird noch gekauft!  


*@ All*
hier liegt kein Schnee! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2006)

@Redking: Wollte es nur wissen, weil die angeblich 450g Schläuche  Serienmäßig drinn haben sollen.
Und zusammen mit den Reifen wirst du wohl nie einen Platten fahren und es wird ewig ein Geheimnis bleiben. 

Damit der Switchthread net ganz nach untenrutsch, hier mal mein 1kg (ohne Fahrstabilitätseinbußen) leichtergetuntes Switch.

Kann es kaum erwarten das Ding mal wieder zu fahren, was bei uns zur Zeit garnicht geht....wirklich nicht 


G.


----------



## Mr.Fork (8. März 2006)

Fährst Deinen Panzer nur bei Sonnenschein, wenn die Eisbuden aufhaben?


----------



## meth3434 (8. März 2006)

@LB-Jörg:  sehr schönes switch! ich finde die Rohloff gibt dem bike so etwas cleanes, weil man ein paar teile weglassen kann! sicher ein spassiges gefährt, hoffentlich sehen wir das auch beim rocky-treffen !

450gr schläuche als serie? also ich bin ja der letzte der hier aufs gewicht achtet, aber das is selbst mir zu viel! Wäre echt mal interessant wenn du das echte gewicht posten könntest! aber ich verstehe wenn du dein bike lieber erstmal am stück lässt!


@spedersen: wenn du auch nur einen blassen schimmer hättest wieviel schnee hier unten liegt, hättest du dir das kommentar sicher gespart.... kein besonders konstruktiver beitrag....


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst Deinen Panzer nur bei Sonnenschein, wenn die Eisbuden aufhaben?



Ne, ich fahre schon bei jedem Wetter.
Aber wir versinken im Schnee und heute ist der erste Tag wo es mal nicht schneit.....zumindest bis dann spähter wieder.
Man kann keinen cm von der Straße runter  ...nichtmal bergab 
Und nur auf einer schneeig bis klatschnassen, zur Zeit ultrasalzigen, Straße auf der gerade mal ein Auto richtig platz hat und man dann noch verkehrshindernis ist, zu fahren, ist superunbockig. 
Hab sogar schon überlgt im Parkhaus zu parken und dann da drinn ein paar runden zu drehen...wir haben da nämlich eins wo die oberen Stockwerke gesperrt sind. 

Aber des Skifahren geht dafür grandios 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> @LB-Jörg:......hoffentlich sehen wir das auch beim rocky-treffen !
> 
> @spedersen: wenn du auch nur einen blassen schimmer hättest wieviel schnee hier unten liegt, hättest du dir das kommentar sicher gespart.... kein besonders konstruktiver beitrag....



1. Ja hoffe ich auch 

2. Wenn ich es net selber wüßte mit dem Schnee würde ich mir auch solche Kommentare zumindest denken.
Also darf man da net böse reagieren, weil ja eigentlich immer was gehen müßte...aber halt nur eigentlich 


G.


----------



## numinisflo (8. März 2006)

Hey Jörg,

dein Switch gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, ich schließe mich meths Meinung zur Rohloffoptik an: Einfach nur clean und schöner als ohne! 
Was hast du den alles getuned an deinem Gefährt um das Kilo rauszuschlagen?

Und noch ne Frage wegen den Schläuchen: Habe gerade mal im Netz geschaut, welche Schläuche 450g wiegen könnten. Da habe ich dann die Nokian Gazzaloddi gefunden und nun weiß ich auch, dass ich wohl die schwersten Schläuche des Planeten an meinem Switch verbaut habe  >>> dies habe ich vorher echt nicht gewusst. Aber negativ aufgefallen ist es mir auch nicht. Gibts Alternativ-Empfehlungen von euch? Danke.

Gruß von einem verschneiten an alle anderen verschneiten.

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (8. März 2006)

War auch wirklich nicht ernst gemeint. Um Ironie verstehen zu koennen muss man allerdings manchmal 2 mal lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jörg,
> 
> dein Switch gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, ich schließe mich meths Meinung zur Rohloffoptik an: Einfach nur clean und schöner als ohne!
> Was hast du den alles getuned an deinem Gefährt um das Kilo rauszuschlagen?
> ...




Habe selber zwei 400g Nokians auf dem Dachboden liegen, daß sind fast schon Reifen 
Also ich kann dir die normale Schwalbe oder Conti Schläuche empfehlen, die bis 2.5 Zoll gehen.......Gewicht 200g.

Meine Änderungen waren:
statt Diabolus jetzt Atlas (Diabolus ist jetzt am RMX)
statt Roox/Flite Titanium jetzt SDG I-Beam System
statt Shimano Kette jetzt KMC
statt Serienrohloffgriff und Schaltzügen jetzt Rewel Titan und Rohloff Nokons
und durch die Atlas mußte ich meine Kettenführung etwas abändern und habe sie auch dadurch nommal ca. 70g leichter gebracht und ein Teil mit so 120g konnte ich ganz weglassen.
Ach, da ist dann auch noch der AC 17 von Tune

Meine Stanc Dh Felge mit Tune Nabe habe ich jetzt doch am RMX verbaut.
Würde zwar nommal 100g sparen, sieht aber am RMX 1000mal besser aus  
....und außerdem funktionieren Tune Naben net mit Shermans hab ich nebenbei gemerkt 

Mehr fällt mir jetzt net ein.

Ist fast auf das Gramm genau 1 Kilo.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> War auch wirklich nicht ernst gemeint. Um Ironie verstehen zu koennen muss man allerdings manchmal 2 mal lesen



Also ich hab des auch in keinster Weise irgendwie negativ aufgefaßt, hab auch mehr über das Wort Panzer  geschmunzelt. 


G.


----------



## meth3434 (8. März 2006)

und wieviel geld hat dich das eine kilo gekostet? ;-)

@spedersen: dann hab ich dich wohl auch falsch verstanden! kenne dich ja nicht persöhnlich und konnte es nicht einschätzen ob das nun ironie oder ernst sein sollte! ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> und wieviel geld hat dich das eine kilo gekostet? ;-)




Naja......so 550 Eurone....tritratrallerla 

Hatte aber noch Glück und habe die Atlas für 170 bekommen.


G.


----------



## Reflex_fan (8. März 2006)

Was mit auffällt: nur noch Einfachbrückengabeln. Hat  hier noch jemand ein Switch mit einer Doppelbrückengabel? Meins ha ja auch ne Einfach aber ich würd gern mal sehen wir hoch eine Doppel baut 8)
Ist hier schonmal jemand sein Switch mit beiden Gabelarten gefahren und kann was zum Thema wendigkeit sagen?

btw: was habt ihr so für Vorbaulängen? Ich hab mir letztens einen 35mm draufgezogen und muss sagen dass das für mich superoptimal ist, hatte vorher sogar mal nen 70mm drauf.  mit dem 35mm kommt man noch die Berge hoch, auch wenns mal ein bissl Steil wird, aber die Kontrolle beim DH oder beim Droppen ist mit dem kurzen Ding sehr sehr viel besser.  Was habt ihr so für Vorbautenlängen und für Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Jendo (8. März 2006)

na klar...







Bergab der Hammer, aber zum bergauffahren ungeeignet, da schwer und die Holme meine Knie nicht mögen 
Lenkwinkel wurde durch die 888 etwas flach aber ohne zu nerven.Mit den neuen Gabelbrücken sollte es gar kein 
problem mehr sein.
Greetz Jendo


----------



## Reflex_fan (8. März 2006)

@Jendo

sehr schön   welches switch ist das? (jahrgang) 04 ?  ist das ein 16.5'er rahmen? weil der abstand sattelstütze dämpfer ist so mini bei dir?
würde auch erklären warum du mit den knieen an die holme kommst , wie groß bist du ?


----------



## Jendo (8. März 2006)

Jop, genau.
Das ist ein Switch `04 in 16,5". Ich bin 174cm klein,groß! Durch die große Einbauhöhe kam auch ganz schön das Oberrohr hoch, sodas es bei stehen auchmal knapp werden konnte,jenachdem wie kalt das Wetter war 
Wenn du noch mehr Fragen oder Problem hast steht Dir Dr.Jendo erst wieder nach gewonnenem CL-Spiel zur Verfügung. Wahrscheinlich in etwas lustigerem zuuuuuustand .

Gruß Jendo, auf Bayern!


----------



## Redking (8. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking: Wollte es nur wissen, weil die angeblich 450g Schläuche  Serienmäßig drinn haben sollen.
> Und zusammen mit den Reifen wirst du wohl nie einen Platten fahren und es wird ewig ein Geheimnis bleiben.
> 
> Damit der Switchthread net ganz nach untenrutsch, hier mal mein 1kg (ohne Fahrstabilitätseinbußen) leichtergetuntes Switch.
> ...



Hi, ich denke zum Rocky Treffen werde ich andere Reifen für die Tour aufziehen! Ich nehme dann wohl die Nobbys von Stumpi mit! 
Spätestens dann werde ich wissen was für Schläuche drin sind.
Aber die DH von Gazzaloddi sind es nicht, denn so einen habe ich in der Garage liegen und der hat ein Gewinde am Ventil und die im Switch sind aus Gummi!

Ich fahr mein neues Bike nicht wenn es schon vorher regnet. 
Außerdem kann ich ja auch nichts.
Muss noch viel üben und im Regen ist das mire zu riskant!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (8. März 2006)

Das SWITCH Pro ist Super. V.a. sehr selten! Top Teil. Nur die Kabelbinder...*g*

Wg. SC / DC Forks. Ich hatte ne Z150 und ne 66 im Switch 04, jetzt ne Dorado (Gallery!!!) im 06er. Unterschied bisher kaum zu beruteilen danke des tollen Wetter, ausser dass ich beim rumfahren in meinem Zimmer nicht mehr um die Kurven komme *g*
Ansonsten was bauhoehe anbetrifft ist die Dorado tiefer als die 05er 66 was gut passt finde ich.
Glaube Jendo ist der einzige ehemalige DC Fahrer und ich der einzige aktuelle.
Ich werd aber bald berichten. Aber was soll ich schon bemerken ausser weniger Einschlag? Na mal sehen...
Gruss, Felix


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2006)

Doppelbrücke stört immer nur am Anfang. Bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat.
Dann schlägt man in trailigen Passagen halt anders ein. Kenne es selber ja vom RMX.

@Jendo: Was für Gabelbrücken bekommst du denn, weil die Aireal könnten evtl. Probleme beim 16.5er Switch machen.

@Insane: Ja die Kabelbinder  Die weißen werden schon noch in schwarze ausgetauscht. Habe das ganze ein wenig verändert und die weißen habe ich wie Sand am mehr und falls.......

@Redking: Für die Tour würde ich dir den BB empfehlen mit halt 200g Schläuchen und du hast wahrscheinlich 1kg herunten und es rollert
Also wenn du jetzt erstmal so wie es ist ein paar mal länger fährst und dann umsteigst, dann fliegst du den Berg nur noch so hoch.  


@Reflaxfan: Ich habe einen 50mm drauf, hatte vorher einen 70mm.

G.


----------



## Jendo (9. März 2006)

Hey Jörg nicht falsch verstehen, hab die 888 nicht mehr, bin auf Pike umgestiegen, weil im Erzgebirge einfach überall Berge sind, wo man mit damals ca19,5Kg den Berg nicht wirklich vernünftig hochkommt. Also hab ich mir die Pike und andere "leichere" Teile besorgt und nun kommt man den Begr auch mal runter. Des weiteren bin ich nicht der Hardcore Dropper oder DH`ler das ich 200mm Federweg gebraucht hätte. Das gehörte anscheiend mit in zur Typfindung Bike...


----------



## iNSANE! (9. März 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Das gehörte anscheiend mit in zur Typfindung Bike...



Das steht mir wohl auch noch bevor, denn Touren mit dem neuen Bike (zumindest mit den Reifen) gehen gar nicht mehr. Na mal sehen ob man sich doch mal nen Enduro aufbaut.

Joerg, was fuer ein Bashguard ist auf Deinem Switch? Evtl wuerde mir wohl ein RF oder e.thirteen besser gefallen. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Ansonsten find ich das Rad echt "very rad".


----------



## neikless (9. März 2006)

@ felix - auf dem neuen foto gefällt dein bike noch besser kommt irgendwie besser als auf den ersten rüber (mein gefühl) was ist denn im switch für eine feder verbaut ? lbs/hub ? bin gerade an meinem rmx am federtauschen


----------



## iNSANE! (9. März 2006)

Danke, ja, ich werd mal noch schoenere Fotos machen wenn mal die Sonne jemals wieder scheint!
Ich hab ne 550x2.35. Ist aber zu soft fuer meine 89Kg - darum hab ich ne 700er geordert. Im alten Switch bin ich 750 gefahren, das werd ich wohl aber in dem Hinterbau nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Joerg, was fuer ein Bashguard ist auf Deinem Switch? Evtl wuerde mir wohl ein RF oder e.thirteen besser gefallen. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Ansonsten find ich das Rad echt "very rad".



Sind einfach zwei 4mm dicke Aluscheiben. 
Bei dene sich halt alle 2 mitrehen.
Habe jetzt nur ein RMX Bild da. Sind aber die gleichen nur beim Switch etwas Gewichtsoptimiert. 
Gibt es übriegens auch von RaceFace...glaube ich habe Bilder davon...mal schauen.

@Jendo: Ich dachte du wolltest deine 888 umbasteln.


G.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (9. März 2006)

you can´t see it ... it´s stealth ... there will be more , soon


----------



## meth3434 (9. März 2006)

Schön das langsam die neuen bikes bei ihren besitzern eintrudeln! und das auch noch früher als versprochen, wenn jetzt noch das wetter mitspielt sind wir alle glücklich! 

@stealth-rider: wann wird dein ride denn aufgebaut? wir wollen bilder sehen !


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2006)

@ Jörg: Das sieht mal sehr elegant aus an deinem rmx! Top!

@ Stealth Rider: Schnell aufbauen das Switch und Bilder hier posten.

@ Jendo: Zwar sieht dein Switch mit der 888 auch gut aus, aber mir gefällt es mir der Pike einfach irgendwie besser.


FLO


----------



## Reflex_fan (10. März 2006)

> @ Jendo: Zwar sieht dein Switch mit der 888 auch gut aus, aber mir gefällt es mir der Pike einfach irgendwie besser.



Naja, das ist eben mein "problem", hab ja auch die Pike drann, aber die baut so "tief", 2-3 cm höher währe schon geil.  federwerksmäßig gibts ja an der pike wirklich gar nix zu meckern, einfach tippititop.


----------



## Jendo (10. März 2006)

Was würdest du denn für eine Gabel bevorzugen wenn du Doppelbrücke willst?
Soviele Alternativen gibt es da ja nicht, die "bezahlbar" wären. Du könntest natürlich auch mit nem Spacer unter der untersten Lageschale die Einbauhöhe erhöhen.Ansonsten könntest du doch nur noch Nixon,Z1,66,Boxxer,Jr.T,Fox 36,oder 888 verbauen.
Ergänzt mich falls ich falsch liege


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

Wenn er ein 03er Switch Ltd hat dann würde auch eine Breakout und eine Travis passen.

G.


----------



## Jendo (10. März 2006)

das stimmt...


----------



## numinisflo (10. März 2006)

Und wenn du eine richtig hochbauende Gabel haben möchtest, dann kann ich dir den 2005er Jahrgang der Marzocchi 66 empfehlen - das ist mir beispielsweise zu extrem. Bei den 2006er 66 wurde die Einbauhöhe meines Wissens 2 bis 3 cm reduziert. 
Momentan fahre ich noch die Z1 FR von 2005, die baut auch nicht sehr hoch und ist keine schlechte Gabel. Aber von der Performance der 66 weit unterlegen!

Was ist mit der Sherman - passt die nicht ins 2003er Switch?

FLO


----------



## Jendo (10. März 2006)

die 66 von `05 würd ich aber auch nicht ins Switch setzten. Die baut fast genau so hoch wie die 888 und das ist für ein älteres switch einfach zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2006)

Ich fand diese Kombination gar nicht so schlecht muss ich sagen, klar bissal uebers VR hats schon geschoben, aber die Performance war so krass gut, das hat daruber gut weggetroestet.


----------



## Jendo (10. März 2006)

@insane: hattest du nicht ein `05er Switch? Dann war da die 66 auch serien mäßig drin. Aber in den 2004er Modellen scheint das höher zu sein mit 66.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2006)

Nee, war ein 04er SL aber 05 gekauft. Eigentlich wuerde es mich aber wundern wenn Rocky fuer die Serienmodelle von 05 mit 66 die Geo nochmals angepasst haette. 
Glaube fast nicht, aber klar, ich kann mich taeuschen.

So, und jetzt neue, bessere Fotos. Ich hoffe ich nerv noch nicht...
















So und nochmal zum Vergleich mein altes SWITCH














Das war gegens neue schon echt nen Leichtgewicht...aber vermutlich liegts echt nur an den SuperTacky Reifen dass das neue so traege ist.


----------



## numinisflo (10. März 2006)

Jetzt sind es gute Fotos mit dem weißen Kontrast im Hintergrund. Das Bike ist einfach göttlich! Obwohl ich normalerweise Singlecrowns favorisiere muss ich sagen, die Dorado ist abartig genial. 
Sind das 2.5er Minions?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2006)

Danke, Flo.
Ja, sind 2.5 Minions - aber die 42A Mischung ist nicht zu gebrachen wenn man mal von der Stelle kommen will - durch eigene Kraft. Aber da wird sich ne Alternative finden - nur UST sollte sie sein. Evtl normal weiche Minions wenn die auch ohne den doofen roten Streifen kommen.
Die neuen, schwarzen, Dorado Sticker sind in Arbeit.


----------



## Homegrown (10. März 2006)

Echt schöne Bilder INSANE  

Bin mal gespannt auf die Decals sieht bestimmt geil aus in schwarz weiss..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. März 2006)

@Insane 
so kann man was erkennen 

@66

Die baut schon hoch. AAAAber, ich hab das Bike def. nicht als träge empfunden und bin der Meinung, dass erst mit dieser GAbel das Bike "voll" ausgenutzt wurde.
Uphill war allerdings kein Spaß mehr. DAs muss man sagen.
Weil ich von der 66 so begeistert bin, kann ich mir ne Pike garnicht vorstellen. Wobei das ja geht. Wie Jendo ja immer sagt.
Ich pers. würde unter 150mm und einer Z 150 nix reinbauen.
Dei Pike ist noch dazu ziemlich flach.


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Flo.
> Ja, sind 2.5 Minions - aber die 42A Mischung ist nicht zu gebrachen wenn man mal von der Stelle kommen will - durch eigene Kraft. Aber da wird sich ne Alternative finden - nur UST sollte sie sein. Evtl normal weiche Minions wenn die auch ohne den doofen roten Streifen kommen.
> Die neuen, schwarzen, Dorado Sticker sind in Arbeit.



Hey Felix, 

die Maxxis UST Reifen haben auch in der normal weichen 60a Mischung keinen orangenen Streifen.
Gibts gar nicht mit Streifen in den Schlauchlosvarianten.

later,


----------



## meth3434 (10. März 2006)

so sehen die dorado decals in schwarz aus:










bald isses perfekt.... die schwarzen MRP Rollen sind auch schon da, bald gibts wieder ein update!

@freeridechecker: weisst du zufällig ob es den normalen 60a auch ohne schwarzen streifen gibt? das gerücht ging hier mal durchs forum und auf der maxxis seite hat er auch keinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

Sieht so schon immerwieder richtig gut aus 
Aber ich denke mit den neuen Aufklebern wird otisch richtig genial 

Ab diesem Jahr gibt es doch alle Maxxis mit "ohne Streifen". 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

Ups, das ging ja schnell 


G.


----------



## reaper-klan (10. März 2006)

Wie lang sind die Manitou Decals und wo bekomme ich die???


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. März 2006)

ich glaub das ist noch nicht ganz durch, ob Maxxis jetzt wirklich das gesamte Programm ohne Streifen machen!? Bis jetzt waren ja nur die weichen 40+42a Mischungen und eben die kompletten (also auch 60a) UST Versionen davon betroffen.
Mal sehen was da passiert!


----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2006)

Ich werde die Dorado Sticker bald kaeuflich anbieten. Ebenso Dorado Carbon MX Fender.
Danke, Freeridechecker - Deine Auskunft hilft mir sehr weiter.


----------



## reaper-klan (10. März 2006)

Ja aber! Wie lang sind se denn nu???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (11. März 2006)

wegen den aufklebern einfach mal bei centurion fragen oder warten bis wir welche anbieten 

eine Längenangabe ist nicht ganz einfach weil die sticker nicht quadratisch sind, an der längsten Stelle sind die Sticker 24,5/25 cm lang! 

was nutzt dir denn die angabe? willst du die sticker auch ne andere gabel kleben als die dorado?


----------



## reaper-klan (11. März 2006)

Aha. Nun weiß ich die Länge! 
Ja,ich würde die auf meine Minute kleben!


----------



## iNSANE! (11. März 2006)

Glaube komm dass das so knorke aussieht...


----------



## meth3434 (11. März 2006)

also mit verlaub, das würde ich lassen....


----------



## reaper-klan (11. März 2006)

... Passt auch nicht!


----------



## meth3434 (12. März 2006)

@spedersen: bist du zufriefen mit dem verkauf deines switch? echt traurig dass man dafür nicht mehr als knappe 1000 bekommt! Hast du die Sticker schon auf deinem Switch? ein paar neue Fotos würden dem Forum vielleicht etwas Leben einhauchen;-)


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. März 2006)

Zufrieden? Aua nein! Hatte Ihn ja für 1200 im Bikemarkt angeboten ( fair wie ich finde) Aber was solls, hab nicht genug Geld um Ihn an der Wand zu Archivieren. Aufkleber hab ich schon. Die Grippe hat mich aber dahingerafft.
Kann höchstens Bilder von meiner Triefnase reinstellen!

Eine Frage noch meth? Wo hast Du die Spinergys her?  Aus USA? Preis? Willst loswerden


----------



## iNSANE! (12. März 2006)

Die Spins hatte Meth von mir. Ich hatte sie aus den USA.
Das Problem ist dass es bisher keinen Importeur gab. Jetzt, mit den Dirtflames als Importeur, erwarte ich jedoch aber kaum ein Besserung...
Die Spins kosten 1200â¬ etwa.


----------



## Redking (12. März 2006)

Hallo,
Heute nach der Session!





Gruß
Klaus

P.S: Bild mit Selbstauslöser geschossen!
Edit: Bild wieder da, gestern hatte ich es auch gesehen!


----------



## neikless (13. März 2006)

die (sorry häßlichen) *Spinergys* gibts über *bikeblast.de*
mir gefallen sie optisch nicht und sooo leicht sind sie nun auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (13. März 2006)

Richtig Neikless, und hinter Bikeblast stehen die Dirtflames, die es aber noch nicht einmal auf die Reihe bekommen haben ne Daempferfeder zu verschicken...deswegen hab ich wenig Hoffnung dass das mit den Spins dann so viel besser wird.
Die Jungs sollen besser riden - und das tun sie wohl. 
Die Wheels sind etwas leichter als ein DeeMax, wobei in dem Bereich meiner Meinung nach 100g hin oder her keine Rolle mehr spielen.
Das Design ist wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jendo (13. März 2006)

@ Klaus...
ich seh hier leider kein Bildchen


----------



## Mr.Fork (13. März 2006)

So die Stealthaufkleber sind dran!









Ich finds nett

Hab mir noch weisse Love the ride gemacht


----------



## iNSANE! (13. März 2006)

Doch, gefaellt mir!

Wann kommen denn die Pix von Stealth Rider?


----------



## meth3434 (13. März 2006)

@spedersen: hast du die aufkleber auch von ebay? hab mir die selben in weiss gekauft, sind echt qualitativ hochwertig und recht günstig!
sieht klasse aus, dezent und das bike ist nicht so leer!


----------



## Mr.Fork (13. März 2006)

Nein die Aufkleber habe ich selbst geplottet.
Hab mir ne Original Rockydatei besorgt.
Ich habe einen grafischen betrieb 
Hab sie auch noch in weiss, gold und rot! wenn einer will, pm an mich


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

Hallo,
Kann es sein das meine Feder im Fox DHX5.0 450 2,37  für meine 78 Kg nicht geeignet ist?


Hier ein gutes Foto vom Sonntag!




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (13. März 2006)

Bei mir is ne 550er drin


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir is ne 550er drin


Beim 18" Rahmen!
Ich habe nur das 16,5" Bike!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (13. März 2006)

@Redking: Die Feder ist für dein Gewicht schon sehr weich! Ist auch nicht gut für den Rahmen, wenn der Dämpfer sehr oft auf Anschlag gefahren wird! Mach dir auf jeden Fall ne härtere rein, ich denke so an eine 600er..

greets,


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking: Die Feder ist für dein Gewicht schon sehr weich! Ist auch nicht gut für den Rahmen, wenn der Dämpfer sehr oft auf Anschlag gefahren wird! Mach dir auf jeden Fall ne härtere rein, ich denke so an eine 600er..
> 
> greets,


Wie wäre es dann mit einer aus Titan?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. März 2006)

Bleibt sich gleich! Nur das du dir mit einer Titanfeder, ein paar Gramm Gewicht einsparst, aber dafür fast das dreifache zahlst!! Von der haltbarkeit und der langlebigkeit einer Feder aus Titan, gibt es auch immerwieder Kritiken. Kann ich aber selbst nichts zu sagen. Ich fahre die herkömmlichen Stahlfedern..

later,


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt sich gleich! Nur das du dir mit einer Titanfeder, ein paar Gramm Gewicht einsparst, aber dafür fast das dreifache zahlst!! Von der haltbarkeit und der langlebigkeit einer Feder aus Titan, gibt es auch immerwieder Kritiken. Kann ich aber selbst nichts zu sagen. Ich fahre die herkömmlichen Stahlfedern..
> 
> later,



Danke Mario,
dann nehme ich die billigere!

Mir ist heute nach 65 Kilometern die Kette gerissen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. März 2006)

Die SRAM Kette die standartmäßig verbaut ist?? kleiner Tip.. setz an der Stelle, an der sie gerissen ist ein Kettenschloß ein. Bei einer SRAM Kette am besten das goldene von SRAM. Dann hast du wieder die gleiche Länge der Kette und an dieser Stelle keine Probleme mehr! Und zum reinigen oder wechseln brauchst du kein Werkzeug um sie aufzumachen. Geht dann mit einem raffinierten Klick-Verschluss. Kostenpunkt ca. 2,50 Euro aber auf alle Fälle Sinnvoll!!

Für alle Shimano-Ketten fahrer, das SRAM Schloß passt dort auch!!

cya,


----------



## Redking (14. März 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Die SRAM Kette die standartmäßig verbaut ist?? kleiner Tip.. setz an der Stelle, an der sie gerissen ist ein Kettenschloß ein. Bei einer SRAM Kette am besten das goldene von SRAM. Dann hast du wieder die gleiche Länge der Kette und an dieser Stelle keine Probleme mehr! Und zum reinigen oder wechseln brauchst du kein Werkzeug um sie aufzumachen. Geht dann mit einem raffinierten Klick-Verschluss. Kostenpunkt ca. 2,50 Euro aber auf alle Fälle Sinnvoll!!
> 
> Für alle Shimano-Ketten fahrer, das SRAM Schloß passt dort auch!!
> 
> cya,



Klar weiß ich wie ein Powerlink von Sram aufgeht! 
 Habe die Kette schon repariert! Mal sehen wie lange es hält!
Morgen wird ein Ersatz Powerlink gekauft und eine andere Feder bestellt!
Muss ich außer der Länge noch auf etwas achten bei der Feder?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (14. März 2006)

Die zweite Zahl (2,35; 2,37??) muss gleich bleiben. Die erste Zahl kannst du frei wählen, wie gesagt! 600 empfehle ich dir! Du kannst natürlich je nach Einsatzzweck entweder weicher oder härter wählen.. 550 ist weicher. 650 noch ein Stück härter.. Außerdem muss der Innendurchmesser der Feder auf den Dämpfer passen. Die alten Dämpfer sind nämlich etwas dünner gewesen und dementsprechend waren auch die Federn dünner. Meist 32mm Innendurchmesser. Beim DHX Dämpfer ab 05 ist der Innendurchmesser 35mm. Das wäre also das einzigste worauf du achten solltest!
Du kannst auch Federn von anderen Herstellern verwenden, z.B. die Feder vom neuen Marzocchi ROCO Dämpfer. Sie ist günstig und du kannst evtl. je nach Einsatzzweck eine zweite härtere Feder dazu nehmen. Der günstigste Shop den ich im Netz gefunden habe ist www.bike-components.de . Da kostet das gute Stück 17,80 Euro. Das ist echt Ok für ne gute Feder! Wenn man bedenkt, die originale Fox Feder kostet knapp 80,- Euro.  

Hoff dir damit geholfen zu haben!?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2006)

@Spedersen: Finde schaut gut aus 

@Redking: Würde dir auch zu 550er bzw. maximal 600er raten.


G.


----------



## meth3434 (14. März 2006)

Passen die ROCO Federn auch auf nen DHX? so eine ******** und ich hab mir grad eine original Fox für 70 bestellt.....


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Passen die ROCO Federn auch auf nen DHX? so eine ******** und ich hab mir grad eine original Fox für 70 bestellt.....



..normalerweise sollte die Marzocchi Feder schon passen! Sagt zumindest Marzocchi und diverse Händler.. Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, ob es tatsächlich funktioniert, sobald die Roco Feder gekommen ist..


----------



## Redking (14. März 2006)

Danke Mario!
Das mit der zweiten Zahl habe ich gewusst!
Wieso ist denn im Switch1.0 beim DHX 3.0 16,5" eine andere Feder drin?
550 2.35
Und im 16,5" Switch 3.0 im DHX5.0 eine 450 2,37
Die beiden Bike haben doch den selben Hinterbau??
Dann sollte die zweite Zahl doch gleich sein?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. März 2006)

.. das kann ich mir auch nicht erklären!? Bei meinem Switch S3.0 (18") ist serienmäßig eine 550x2.35er drin. Ist bei dir auch die serienmäßige Fox Feder verbaut? Oder hat der Händler, von dem du das Rad hast vielleicht mal die Federn getauscht??

later,


----------



## Redking (14. März 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> .. das kann ich mir auch nicht erklären!? Bei meinem Switch S3.0 (18") ist serienmäßig eine 550x2.35er drin. Ist bei dir auch die serienmäßige Fox Feder verbaut? Oder hat der Händler, von dem du das Rad hast vielleicht mal die Federn getauscht??
> 
> later,


Nabend Mario!
Nö, konnte er nicht habe gesehen wie es aus dem Karton kam und dann aufgebaut wurde! 
Soll ich mal nachfragen ob, dort nicht eine falsche Feder verbaut wurde??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. März 2006)

..steht auf der Feder über der Zahl "FOXSHOK"?? Wenn ja, dann kann ich es mir auch nicht wirklich erklären! Du kannst mal den Dämpfer ausbauen, die Feder abmachen und mit einer genauen Schieblehre die Länge des Kolben messen (ohne Gummipuffer!). Wenn eine Millimeter angabe von 59,69mm rauskommt, dann würde eine 2,35er Feder reinkommen. Wenn 60,19mm raukommt, dann würde die 2,37er passen, wobei das ziemlich schwer sein wird genau einzugrenzen, da es sich ja nur um Millimeter handelt! Das wäre definitiv nicht normal, das Fox da solche geringen abweichung produziert!
Aber ganz nebenbei ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn die Feder etwas mehr hergibt. Du hast dann minimal mehr Platz zwischen den Spiralen, was sich eigentlich nur positiv auswirkt, wenn der Dämpfer mal komplett einfedert!!


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

Ja da steht Foxshox drauf!
Dann werde ich morgen mal das Ding ausbauen und messen!
Danke nochmals
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jendo (17. März 2006)

Kennt ihr ein weißes Switch.
Hab grad bei eBay diese Teil gesichtet 





Link
Also ich dachte ich kenne alle SE Switches, aber das ist mir echt neu...!?

Gruß, Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (17. März 2006)

Ist auf jeden Fall vor 2003, wg Umlenkung


----------



## Reflex_fan (17. März 2006)

ist keine originale 03er lackierung. beim 2003er was ich auch hab steht zwar unten das rocky mountain allerdings oben dann switch. und ein racefeace aufkleber hinten drauf ist auch nicht serienmässig, da steht normalerweise "build in canada" 
aber sieht echt geil aus!

ach ich seh gerade dass es auch kein 2003er ist, da sind keine runden bohrungen unten drinn, die sind bei mir dreieckig.
die umlenkung ist ja silbern, bei den 03 er war ist die auch schwartz, ist aber vielleicht eine zugekaufte, weil der dämpfer sieht auch länger aus als die bis 03er.  kanns nicht ein 04er sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2006)

Müßte ein 04 SL sein oder ein 05er. 

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. März 2006)

Nee, die Strut Plates waren da schon anders. Siehe mein Gallery - und ich hatte nen 04er.
Muss also aelter sein. Dafuer spricht ja auch die Anlenkung.


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. März 2006)

..ist ein 04er. Hats glaub ich maximal nur 5 Stk von gegeben, soweit ich mich errinnern kann!?
Aber trotzem SUPER SWEET!!


----------



## meth3434 (17. März 2006)

@freeridechecker: was das ding ist nicht selbst lackiert? na dann is es ja ein echter leckerbissen! Ich hab vond er lackierung noch nie irgendetwas gesehen oder gehört, aber wenn du es sagst  !

Bin mal gespannt wieviel er dafür bekommt, die preise für switchrahmen auf ebay sind ja meist eher unterirdisch...


----------



## s.d (17. März 2006)

Der Rahmen ist echt geil und ein Canuk-Switch ist ja zur Zeit auch noch drin


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist echt geil und ein Canuk-Switch ist ja zur Zeit auch noch drin




Du meinst diese Team-Lackierung bei Ebay? Habe ich auch schon gesehen.

LINK


Zu dem weißen Switch Frame: Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, etwas eintönig vielleicht, könnte man ja mit entsprechenden Parts ein wenig aufleben lassen. Aber das muss ein 04er Frame sein, da Rocky ja erst seit 2004 bei allen Bikes polierte Hebel verbaut.


FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. März 2006)

..das weiße Switch ist aber ein 18" Frame und kein 16,5" wie es der Verkäufer anbietet. Da stimmt die Beschreibung nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (18. März 2006)

Alles klar...
Da habt ihr ja ne geballte Ladung Fachwissen abgelassen 
Mir gefällt das weiß recht gut, da man dazu jede dunkle Farbe kontrastreich ins Bild rücken kann (Da muss man sich nicht extra ne weiße 66 oder 888 holen).
Mal schauen für wieviel es raus geht.
Nächtlicher Gruß at all.Jendo


----------



## iNSANE! (18. März 2006)

Jendo...waere es fuer Dich denkbar das Bike zu erwerben? Geil waere es ja das schoene Stueck in Forum zu haben.
So wie das RMX in ebay...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die Strut Plates waren da schon anders. Siehe mein Gallery - und ich hatte nen 04er.
> Muss also aelter sein. Dafuer spricht ja auch die Anlenkung.




Was sind Strut Plates 

Und in weiß schauts absolut Geil aus.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2006)

Aber scheint schon ein paar Macken zu haben.
Die eine Innenlageranliegefläche hat nen Hugl, net das das Gewinde schon ovalisiert ist und eine Schraube bei den Gleitlagern hat er auch schon verloren gehabt 

G.


----------



## Jendo (18. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Jendo...waere es fuer Dich denkbar das Bike zu erwerben? Geil waere es ja das schoene Stueck in Forum zu haben.
> So wie das RMX in ebay...


Natürlich ist es denkbar, aber leider nicht machbar 
gruß Jendo und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind Strut Plates
> 
> Und in weiß schauts absolut Geil aus.
> 
> ...



"StrutPlates" (Englisch frei "Druckabstuetzung") sind die CNC gefraesten Platten die zwischen Oberrohr und Unterrohr eingeschweisst sind und eigentlich Rocky Freeride Rahmen seit dem RM9 "ausmachen". Verbunden werden die Platten von "Mr.NE3" - dem Maennchen das wohl jeder kennt. Eine Erfindung des Rocky Rahmenentwicklers Marshall Cant um die Torsionsteifigkeit im Bereich des Tretlagers zu erhoehen, d.h. es gibt keine Verwindung der Platten gegeneinander.
"Mr.NE3" wurde im Pipeline (an der Schwinge) eingefuehrt.
Das Ende kam durch die neue Form des RMX und jetzt schliesslich auch durch die sog. "Boxed-In" StrutPlates im neuen Switch - die einen Torsionskasten im Rahmen bilden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und vll auch ein paar neue Dinge einbringen.

Gruss, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2006)

Ja, genau wegen den Platten meinte ich auch des es entweder ein 04er SL oder ein normales 05er ist 

G.


----------



## numinisflo (19. März 2006)

Bei uns scheint es jetzt ENDLICH Frühling zu werden, heute haben wir die Bikesaison würdig eröffnet.
Hier einfach mal ein Bild von mir, um euch Lust auf schönes Wetter & Frühling zu machen.







FLO


----------



## s.d (19. März 2006)

sehr schön freu mich auch schon aber bei mir liegt immer noch dieses weiße zeug langsam reichts echt


----------



## Mr.Fork (19. März 2006)

Buhuhu
wir haben noch 0 grad


----------



## numinisflo (19. März 2006)

Bei uns waren es heute sagenhafte 13 Grad mit blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Brook (19. März 2006)

Moin Leute,

mir wird folgender Rahmen angeboten - soll angeblich ein 05er sein, nur sind mir die Aussparungen / Bohrlöcher so bei keinem 2005 Modell bekannt.

Was kann es noch sein? 2003 gab es doch mal ein ähnliches Modell - steige einfach nicht mehr durch.

 ***  HILFE  ***


----------



## numinisflo (19. März 2006)

Also für mich sieht der Rahmen wie ein 2005er aus, die 03er Rahmen unterscheiden sich doch noch einiges von dem von dir geposteten.
Grundsätzlich gab es die Kategorisierung "S3" auch nur im Jahrgang 2005.

Aber der Mario wird dies sicher und zu hundertprozent beantworten können.

FLO

PS: Schau dir mal auf der Rocky Homepage die Frames an.

Rocky Homepage


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2006)

Das ist zu 100% der S3 Frame von 2005! Das ist mit abstand das schönste dunkelmetallic Grün was es gibt!
Schlag zu,geiles Teil.
Gruß JEndo


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2006)

Hier gleich nochmal das Bild.Finds einfach Wunderschön 






siehe Link!


----------



## Brook (20. März 2006)

DANKE für die vielen Antworten .. und das am so frühen morgen .. DANKE .. jedoch bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, ich habe folgendes festgestellt:

 - die Löcher unterhalb der Dämpferbefestigung sind alle gleich?!   
 - das Langloch oberhalb des Dämpfers   ist ein LANGLOCH, sollte es dies sein??

Also noch mal ganz deutlich, ich vermute entweder einen "Nachgemachten" oder ein falsches Baujahr?? Denke, auf die Farbe der Lackierung + die Aufkleber sollte man sich nicht verlassen, oder?

Wer kann genau sagen, was die Ausstattungsmerkmale der 2005er Frames sind - gibt es Unterschiede zu den Rahmen direkt aus dem Rockyland (Kanada)??

Hoffe noch auf eure Unterstützung ... wäre sehr sauer, wenn der Typ mir hier irgendeine heisse Ware auftischen will, verständlich oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2006)

Also ich hatte ein 2003 und ein 2004.
Und des ist hundertprozentig ein 2005.....oder irgendjemand hat sich die wahnsinnige Mühe gemacht ein 2004SL in ein 2005 S3 umzulackieren 

G.


----------



## Brook (20. März 2006)

Hallo Jörg und alle anderen die so fleissig versuchen zu helfen,

ich habe noch ein paar mehr Fotos von dem mir angebotenen Bike und finde ein ebenwürdiges Bild nicht im Internet - wenn ich bei google "rocky mountain switch 2005" eingebe .. kann ich bei jedem der angezeigten Bilder, derbe Unterschiede erkennen.

Ihr müsst auf die Bildersuche gehen .. dann seht ihr nur die entsprechenden Fotos -> auf die Tour bin ich auch die Baujahre von 2003 durchgegangen, aber nix. Bitte postet hier einmal ein Bild vom 05er - sonst kann ich es nicht glauben.

Hatte soetwas auch noch nicht, nur vermute ich, der Kerl hat das Ding aus Taiwan oder selbstgeschweisst .. und eben einige "Kleinigkeiten" dabei übersehen.


----------



## maple leaf (20. März 2006)

Hey Brook,

schau mal hier: www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=150&dataentry=1

greetings from ffm


----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2006)

Es IST ein 05er S3 - Wer soll sowas selber schweissen??? Man erkennt sogar das Tribal auf dem Oberrohr (oder bilde ichs mir ein?)
Wenn der Preis stimmt dann nimms! Geile Farbe! Und der Kleine Lackabsplitterer ist fast normal da kommt ja aber eh die Klemmung hin!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2006)

Des schaut alles genau so aus wie es ausschauen soll. 
Ein Schräubchen ist bei mir anders. Aber die schrauben eh mal das und dann wieder eins mit einem anderen Kopf rein.
Ist also ganz normal. 
Ist es irgendwie so billig das man es net glauben kann.
Wann ja sag mal wo es das gibt 


G.


----------



## meth3434 (20. März 2006)

sorry alle skepsis in ehren aber ein switch nachschweissen, lackieren und dann decaln um es dann für ... (wieviel wars nochmal???) weiter zu verkaufen? das macht leider keinen sinn, die produktionskosten eines einzelnen rahmens wären selbst wenn ers selbst geschwiesst hat viel zu hoch und so viel kriminelle energie muss man erst mal aufbringen...

wenn der preis stimmt und du das bike haben willst, kann ich dir nur raten zuzuschlagen, mit nem switch mahcts du nie was falsch


----------



## Brook (20. März 2006)

Leute, 

brauche ich eine Brille ... seht euch bitte die markierten Bereiche einmal genau an, kann sich selbstverständlich um eine arglistige, optische Täuschung handeln - nur was wenn nicht?!

Preis soll sein: 950 


----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2006)

Also, entschuldige - aber kann es sein dass Du keine Brille sondern Hirn brauchst???
Das _IST_ eine opt. Taeuschung wenn man sie denn erkennen _WILL_. Aber im Ernst - wenn du Dir nicht sicher bist, dann lass es einfach. Oder geh zu einem Haendler und kaufs da.


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2006)

DAS IST HAARGENAU DAS SELBE.Bloß andere Blickwinkel, deshalb sicherlich minimalste Änderungen als die Totalansicht 
KAUFEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ksb (20. März 2006)

Entschuldigung, aber was soll eigentlich die ganze Fragerei? Die ebay auktion ist doch eh schon vorbei, also so what??? 

ksb


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2006)

Also wenn du jetzt den Bohrungsdurchmesser meinst, die sind je nach Rahmengröße auf jedenfall, aber auch mal nach Lust und Laune, anders.
Wenn´se mal zu faul waren den Stempel auszuwechsel war halt mal des eine oder andere Loch größer 

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2006)

Also, Joerg, ich nehm an das mit den Loechern war nicht enrst gemeint, oder? *g*
Dass die Strutplates CNC genfaest sind hatte ich ja schon erwaehnt - und das Werkzeug sowie der Programmierung der Fraese variieren sicher nicht.
Aber was solls...diese Haarspalterrei um verschiedene Winkel des Fotos sind ja eh irre - waere nie auf die Idee gekommen zu glaube dass dieser Rahmen ne Faelschung sein koennte.


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. März 2006)

..Ich klär das gerne mal auf, wenn ich darf!? Die eBay Auktion ist zwar schon vorbei, aber ich möchte trotzdem Licht ins dunkel bringen! Es ist definitiv ein 2005er Switch S3.0. Das die Löcher und ausfräsungen etwas anders ausschauen, als auf den Homepages zu sehen ist, hängt damit zusammen, dass die Katalogmodelle nicht immer den Endprodukten entsprechen. Rocky macht im Laufe eines Produktionsjahres gerne mal diverse änderungen an den Rahmen, auch soweit gehend, dass sie ganze Teile (der Stabilität zu gute) komplett neu fräsen. Vom letztjährigen Switch gab es insg. 2-3 verschieden aussehende Rahmen. Der, der in der Auktion angeboten wurde, war die letzte Stufe der Produktionsreihe des alten Switch Rahmens. Im Anhang ein Bild von meinem letztjährigen Switch. Da das gleiche. Der Rahmen wurde im Juni 05 (also schon recht spät) produziert und hat dementsprechend auch die modifizierten Fräsungen.
Das gleiche Spiel konnte man beim RM7 von 2002 ganz gut verfolgen. Die erste Produktion wurde mit halb-Runden Strut Plates gefertigt. Die Strut Plates der zweiten Linie hatten dann einen 90° Winkel am Oberrohr. Weil das dann vielleicht ein wenig stabiler war.. (Hat aber mit beiden Versionen keine Probleme gegeben!!)

Also die Bikes die im Katalog und auch auf den offiziellen HP's erscheinen sind nicht unbedingt die gleichen, wie sie dann ausgeliefert werden. Oft sind auch Vorjahresmodelle mit dem nächstjährigen Paintjob abgedruckt.





So long, enjoys our Switches!!!!!!


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2006)

Wer hat jetzt eigentlich deinen Rahmen Mario??
Das ist echt so ein hübsches Teil, das man es gerne wiedersehen würde 
GRuß


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. März 2006)

..Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wer ihn genau hat?! Hab ihn damals auch über eBay verkauft. Dürfte aber schon noch in good old Germany sein!?

later,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (21. März 2006)

Würde sagen ... meine Augen  haben mich zumindest nicht verlassen - kann ja nicht schaden, genauer hinzusehen!!


DANKE euch trotzallem 1000x ...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Joerg, ich nehm an das mit den Loechern war nicht enrst gemeint, oder? *g*
> Dass die Strutplates CNC genfaest sind hatte ich ja schon erwaehnt - und das Werkzeug sowie der Programmierung der Fraese variieren sicher nicht.



Naja, so genau wird das da  in so einem Betrieb sicher nicht gehen.
Ja ok, hab Löcher gesehen und gleich mal ans Stanzen gedacht, klar werden die Dinger gefräst.
Wahrscheinlich im 6er Pack.
Und jede Wette wenn der Fräser stumpf ist oder mal bricht und es ist nicht der passende gleich da, bzw. einer der 1mm kleiner oder größer ist, das die da keine Radiuskorrektur im Programm vornehmen.
Dann sind die nächsten 500 halt mal anders
Muß ja nicht alles gleich sein....ist ja Handarbeit  

G.


----------



## Jendo (21. März 2006)

Mal was nebensächliches...
Hab grad festgestellt das der Switch Thread die RM Gallery mit den Posts überholt hat!
Also sind wir Switcher die Macht im Rocky und Race Face Bereich.


----------



## Redking (21. März 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was nebensächliches...
> Hab grad festgestellt das der Switch Thread die RM Gallery mit den Posts überholt hat!
> Also sind wir Switcher die Macht im Rocky und Race Face Bereich.


Na Klar !
Jeder, Switcher ist eine Macht für sich! 

Habe diese Sattelstütze bei Ebay erworben! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diese wird sehr stark gekürzt!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein neuer Sattel!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jendo (21. März 2006)

was isn das für eine Sattelstütze.
Mein Augenlicht wills mir nicht verraten.
Gruß


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. März 2006)

hier mal paar Bilder von meinem neuen Switch.. SWEET!!
Mehr in meiner Galerie..









later,


----------



## Redking (21. März 2006)

Es ist eine Woodman Post DH 
http://www.woodmancomponents.com/products/seatpost/post_dh.html


----------



## Redking (21. März 2006)

Sieht gut aus Mario!  
Die weiße Felgen gefallen mir.
Was ist das für ein Sattel?

Wann kommst du nach Siegburg?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## s.d (21. März 2006)

die weißen Felgen zu den Decals der weißen Gabel und dem Sattel


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus Mario!
> Die weiße Felgen gefallen mir.
> Was ist das für ein Sattel?
> 
> ...



..merci!
Ist ein SDG Bel Air Sattel.

Was gibts denn feines in Siegburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (21. März 2006)

Einfach nur super fett das custom 3.0! 

Meins will und will nett nach Deutschland kommen! 
Ich kann bald echt nicht mehr warten, macht mich alles völlig verückt mit den immer neuen Lieferterminen!

waiting waiting and waiting 

m. l.


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. März 2006)

Welches hast du denn bestellt? Auch das 3.0er? Rahmen oder Komplett?


----------



## maple leaf (21. März 2006)

3.0 18" komplett! 

Bis jetzt ist es leider nicht in Sicht! Neuer Termin ist Ende März - Anfang April!


----------



## Redking (21. März 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> 3.0 18" komplett!
> 
> Bis jetzt ist es leider nicht in Sicht! Neuer Termin ist Ende März - Anfang April!


Es lohnt sich zu warten!
Ich habe ja fast sechs Monate gewartet! Und ich bin ja sooooo  
Gruß
Klaus
P.S Hat schon 170 Km runter.


----------



## maple leaf (21. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Es lohnt sich zu warten!
> Ich habe ja fast sechs Monate gewartet! Und ich bin ja sooooo
> Gruß
> Klaus
> P.S Hat schon 170 Km runter.



Werde auch auf alle Fälle warten! nur wenn es 6 Monate dauern sollte, hätte ich dann gerne das Switch 2007


----------



## numinisflo (23. März 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

>




Mario, dein Switch ist einfach nur geil!!!  Deswegen muss ich es hier einfach nochmal zitieren....
Das wunderschöne rot passt sowas von gut zu der weißen 66 und den Laufrädern - und dann die cleane Rohloffoptik. Ein Traum!

Bin auch mal gespannt, wann die ganzen anderen 2006er Bikes endlich kommen, bis jetzt hatten wir ja "nur" 2x das Stealth und 2x das 3.0 wenn mir nichts entgangen ist.

Werde demnächst auch mal ein ge-updatetes (was für ein Wort) Bild von meinen Switch posten, habe ein paar Dinge geändert und werde noch einige ändern....

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. März 2006)

..Danke dir! Ich finds auch sehr hübsch! Desswegen konnte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten! Aber wartet alle mal auf die Bilder von meinem RMX.. Das wird mal der Hammer.. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber bald  

ride on..


----------



## Xexano (23. März 2006)

Falsch numnisflo.. wir hatten auch schon 1x 2006 RMX 2.0


----------



## meth3434 (24. März 2006)

@mr.lenzen: wirklich sehr sehr schönes switch, rohloff und die weissen felgen machen echt was her! sieht auf dem foto sehr kompakt aus der rahmen, aber wir wissen ja das du nicht zu den risen zählst;-)! 
würde mir auch gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (24. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> @mr.lenzen: wirklich sehr sehr schönes switch, rohloff und die weissen felgen machen echt was her! sieht auf dem foto sehr kompakt aus der rahmen, aber wir wissen ja das du nicht zu den risen zählst;-)!
> würde mir auch gefallen...



.. Na hör sich das einer an! Aber du hast ja Recht! Ich finds vom Setup und von der Geometrie Genial!! Genau das worauf ich wert lege beim richtigen Freeride'n.. 

Bis dahin,


----------



## iNSANE! (24. März 2006)

Ja, frech isser ja schon der Meth 
Aber Mario, haeng dat Ding mal an die Waage. Will mal wissen obs auch so Panzer maessig daherkommt wie meins (19,1Kilo)
Vll liegt das aber auch nicht nur am Gewicht, sondern auch an den Super Tacky Tires. Deine sind 60a oder?


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. März 2006)

Ich fahr vorne Slow Reezaay und hinten Super Tacky. Also ich kleb auch vörmlich am Boden! Gewicht leider über 20Kg. Aber das ist Ok!


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. März 2006)

Ein paar Leute hatten mich gefragt, ob im DHX Dämpfer eine andere Feder passt, als die originale von Fox. Auf dem Bild ist die Feder vom Marzocchi ROCO Dämpfer verbaut. Passen tut es! Nur ob es funktioniert muss ich noch ausgiebig testen!  Beim einfedern fühlt es sich aber schon Super smooth an! Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Preisgünstigere Alternative zur teuren Fox Feder und Optisch auch nicht schlecht!?!




PS: Sorry, der Dämpfer ist in meinem RMX (Switch Thread) aber in diesem Thread sind die Fragen aufgekommen..

greets,


----------



## maple leaf (29. März 2006)

Hey Jungs,

ich könnt echt nur noch    ! Mein 3.0 lässt immer noch auf sich warten!!! Das Wetter wird jetzt echt langsam richtig nett für die ersten sunny rides!!! Echt schade, das ich nett mal langsam mein Bike bekomme!!!

Na ja habe mal ne Frage zum Switch-Test in der Mountainbike Rider!

www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=19&dataentry=38

könnt Ihr, die schon ein 06er Switch habt diese ersten Fahreindrücke bestätigen? 

Oder besser, wie sind denn Eure persönlichen Fahreindrücke?

greetings from ffm


----------



## numinisflo (29. März 2006)

In der neuen Freeride wird das Switch 3.0 auch nochmal getestet, mich würden die vergleichenden Fahreindrücke eurerseits auch interessieren.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (29. März 2006)

Ich kann nur sagen; bei mir wippt es nicht.
Und selbst wenn. Ist ja nun auch kein Marathonbike oder?
Aber deutsche Biketests sind eh alle völlig daneben, oder wie erklärt Ihr euch die Testergebnisse von Deutschen Herstellern und guten Anzeigenkunden?


----------



## Redking (29. März 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe bei mir nach 200 Km noch keine Knarzgeräusche vernommen wie in der Freeride! 
Die Reifen rollen leichter als gedacht und bisher ist der Dämpfer auch noch nicht durchgeschlagen. Obwohl mir das schon einige angekündigt haben.
Also ich bin mit meinem Bike sehr zufrieden und will es nicht mehr her geben.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lasse (30. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich habe bei mir nach 200 Km noch keine Knarzgeräusche vernommen wie in der Freeride!



Zwei Drehpunkte hatten sich gelockert - mehrfach. War an sich nicht schlimm, aber etwas nervig, weil man auf Touren selten nen 13er Schlüssel dabei hat um die wieder festzuziehen. 

Wenn es bei dir knarzt, Hauptdrehpunkt checken.


----------



## Lasse (30. März 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber deutsche Biketests sind eh alle völlig daneben, oder wie erklärt Ihr euch die Testergebnisse von Deutschen Herstellern und guten Anzeigenkunden?





Zum Thema Wippen: im Vergleich zu nem Whiplash wippt es merklich - das ist auch kein Marathonbike. Besitzer eines Bikes sollten Testergebnisse imo nicht immer als persönlichen Angriff auf ihre Kaufentscheidung auffassen. Es macht nunmal einen Unterschied, ob man Fan der Marke und auschließlicher Fahrer solcher (selbst bezahlten teuren) Bikes ist, oder auch mal Vergleichsbikes unterm Hintern hat. Und wer für die Testfahrt nix bezahlt, ist auch nicht positiv voreingenommen, sondern objektiv.


----------



## Redking (30. März 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Drehpunkte hatten sich gelockert - mehrfach. War an sich nicht schlimm, aber etwas nervig, weil man auf Touren selten nen 13er Schlüssel dabei hat um die wieder festzuziehen.
> 
> Wenn es bei dir knarzt, Hauptdrehpunkt checken.


Bist du Testfahrer??
Dann weiß ich was ich einpacke in den Rucksack! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lasse (30. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du Testfahrer??
> Dann weiß ich was ich einpacke in den Rucksack!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Wenn es sich gut gesetzt hat, wirst du den Schlüssel später kaum mehr brauchen. Ist ein Topbike/-rahmen!


----------



## Mr.Fork (30. März 2006)

Ja dann ist Deine positive Haltung gegenüber deutschen Tests durchaus zu verstehen. ( von wg. Objektiv und so!)


----------



## Lasse (30. März 2006)

Mir ging es um das ewige Gerücht, Anzeigenabteilung und Testabteilung arbeiteten Hand in Hand. Dazu kann man objektiv natürlich nur was sagen, wenn man schon mal bei sowas mitgemacht hat. Wenn nicht, sinds nur dahergesagte Vorurteile. Und die Tasache, daß alle gleich schreien, wenn an "ihrem" Bike mal was kritisiert wird, ist auch stets bezeichnend. Objektiv bin ich, weil ich ein Rad gelegentlich länger fahren kann, ohne dafür Geld bezahlen zu müssen und ohne einem Sponsor verpflichtet zu sein - da ist man tatsächlich objektiv.

Aber das ist hier alles viel zu off topic, sorry.


----------



## numinisflo (30. März 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs,
> 
> ich könnt echt nur noch    ! Mein 3.0 lässt immer noch auf sich warten!!! Das Wetter wird jetzt echt langsam richtig nett für die ersten sunny rides!!! Echt schade, das ich nett mal langsam mein Bike bekomme!!!




Hey Bastian

Wann ist denn der angekündigte Liefertermin für dein Switch, bzw. wann rechnest du damit? Ist schon ärgerlich, da es jetzt dann schon fast April ist.
Aber schick' mir mal deine E-Mail Adresse, ich habe da etwas für dich...


Zu den ganzen Diskussionen um die Biketests in den diversen "einschlägigen, unabhängigen Magazinen" kann ich nur sagen: Grundsätzlich teile ich die kritische Einstellung spedersens, was aber nicht unbedingt an der Qualität bzw. Wahrhaftigkeit der Tests liegt, sondern eher an der mir angeborenen, kritisch-grantelnden Art.
Aber ich bin durchaus davon überzeugt, dass die Bikes der deutschen Hersteller, unabhängig von etwaigen Anzeigenkampagnen, zu den Besten ihrer Art gehören!
Auch wenn mir persönlich ein wippfreier Hinterbau an meinem Freerider recht gleichgültig ist - dagegen der Sexappeal meines Switchs im Verhältnis zu einigen anderen Bikes schon gefällt...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (30. März 2006)

ich werde momentan von Woche zu Woche vertröstet! Ich rechne aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vor Ende April mit dem Bike! Sollte es tatsächlich früher kommen, habe ich  wenigstens einen Grund mich zu freuen! 

Hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung wann die nächste RM Lieferung in germany ankommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (30. März 2006)

Spätestens am Samstag kann ich dir mehr sagen zu der nächsten Lieferung der Rockies. Werde mich mal schlau machen.
Auf jeden Fall viel Glück und ich hoffe, dein Bike kommt bald.


----------



## Redking (30. März 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde momentan von Woche zu Woche vertröstet! Ich rechne aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vor Ende April mit dem Bike! Sollte es tatsächlich früher kommen, habe ich  wenigstens einen Grund mich zu freuen!
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung wann die nächste RM Lieferung in germany ankommt?


Ich wünsche dir auch viel Glück das dein Switch bald kommt. Wärst ja hier dann der Dritte! 
Ich habe ja leider wohl länger gewartet als du. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (30. März 2006)

Hey REDKING,

erst mal Danke für Deine Anteilnahme! 

Müssen wir mal abwarten wer von uns im Endeffekt am längsten auf sein Switch gewartet hat, denn meins ist ja noch nett da! Na ja was lange währt wird dann hoffentlich auch gut!

greetings from ffm


----------



## Redking (30. März 2006)

Wer will hat noch etwas Zeit mit zu bieten!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7229347238&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## spyke_de (31. März 2006)

hallo, 

man muss spedersen voll und ganz zustimmen, wenn man sich amerikanische Testberichte durchliest und dann im Vergleich dazu die kläglichen, laienhaften deutschen Versuche, prosaischen Populismus unters Bikefolk zu bringen sieht, muss man zu dem Entschluss kommen, die hiesigen Anzeigenblätter nicht länger finanziell zu unterstützen. 
Während die mbaction ihre Tests gezielt nach genauen Kriterien des Fahrverhaltens in Uphill, Pedalling, Downhill unterteilt, und zusätzlich unter Berücksichtigung des Testfahrergewichts genaueste Einstelltips der Federwegskomponenten bietet, liest man in hiesigen Boulevardblättern kleine 3-Zeiler zum Fahrverhalten, mit markigen Sprüchen wie: Hinterbau wippt leider -ohne jegliche Erklärungsversuche. Es kann wohl stark davon ausgegangen werden, das die "Redakteure" weder die Dämpfer/ Gabeln versuchen exakt abzustimmen-oder nicht dazu in der Lage sind, noch einen evtl. Federtausch vorzunehmen, und das ein 1,90m Schreibling mit einem 16,5 " Bike incl. seiner werksseitigen Ausstattung nicht perfekt harmonieren dürfte, sollte doch einigen einleuchten . 
Statt dessen saugt  die Gemeinde  diese prosaischen Ergüsse auf Niveau eines Sonntags-Anzeigenblattes auf zur eignen Meinungsbildung. Und was die vermeindlich objektive Bewertung im Zusammenhang mit dem jeweiligen Anzeigenbudget betrifft, who cares, wessen Brot ich fress, dessen Lied ich sing. ( siehe Specialized, der Dauer-Testsieger )Deutschland ist im neusten Korruptionsindex auf dem Level von afrikanischen Diktaturen eingestuft worden. Meiner Meinung nach stört nur die offensichtliche Missachtung objektiver Ergebnisse, unerheblich ob jetzt vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig durch lakaienhafte Redakteure.
Nichts desto trotz freue ich mich nach Jahren als zufriedener Intensefahrer auf mein erstes Rocky-Mountain, ein Switch.
Und abgesehen von einigen Vernünftigen  scheint der Rest hier ja die deutschen Zeitungen  ganz tief zu inhalieren, denn mit genau der gleichen Intoleranz werden Biker hier verurteilt, die Ihre Untersätze evtl. anders aufbauen, als  es die "Hardcorejünger" hier proklamieren, andererseits sollte man voll Stolz und in Erfurcht dankbar sein, in einem Forum sein zu dürfen, wo so viele Vornamen wie Wade, Richy, Thomas und Nachnamen wie Simmons, Vanderham und Schley vertreten sind.
Biken ist Soulsache, und wer "wie" und mit "was" auch immer ein glücklichen Tag auf seinem Bike verbringt, hat schon alle Nörgler und Verbesserer hier weit hinter sich  gelassen.
In dem Sinne: 
EVERYBODY DIES, BUT NOT EVERYONE LIVES


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. März 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde momentan von Woche zu Woche vertröstet! Ich rechne aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vor Ende April mit dem Bike! Sollte es tatsächlich früher kommen, habe ich  wenigstens einen Grund mich zu freuen!
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung wann die nächste RM Lieferung in germany ankommt?



hey, 

Mittwoch/Donnerstag diese Woche ist wieder ein Container angeschwappt worden. Die Bikes sind schon auf dem Weg zu ihren Händlern. Vielleicht ist auch dein Switch unter diesen dabei!? Würde dann Mitte nächster Woche bei deinem Händler eintreffen.

hope so, 

greets,


----------



## maple leaf (31. März 2006)

I will hope so two!!! Werde berichten wenn es endlich eingetroffen ist!!! Danke schon mal für die Info!!!

greetings from ffm


----------



## meth3434 (31. März 2006)

@spyke_de: danke! und das meine ich komplett ernst! echt ein guter beitrag! tut gut mal wieder etwas pointiertes zu lesen! Ich habe mein Rocky auch "standesgemäß" aufgebaut, aber eher weil die teile meinen persöhnlichen geschmack treffen als zu dem zweck irgendwelchen Vorgaben zu entsprechen! 

Dass man das was die Magazine machen tatsächlich in die ecke Korruption stellen darf, finde ich nicht. Dein satz wessen brot ich fress, dessen Lied ich sing, trifft viel eher zu! Manchmal ist der zusammenhang zwischen Dauer-Anzeigenkunden und guten Testergebnissen einfach zu offensichtlich! Der Vergleich mit den USA liegt natürlich nahe, hinkt jedoch etwas: Der US amerikanische Markt ist einfach viel grösser und hat mehr Konsumenten! Die Bikeindustrie hier ist viel zu klein als dass sich die "Bike" je trauen könnte eine der Lieblingsmarken der Deutschen zu verunglimpfen oder gar eine neue "Innovation" nicht in den Himmel zu loben!


----------



## spyke_de (31. März 2006)

meth, dank dir auch, das Thema Korruption war generell gemeint, was die Lage in Deutschland betrifft. In einer der letzten MBA-Ausgaben handelt das Leitessay von der Hochpreispolitik der Bikefirmen, eine bemüht sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema. Dass Kleinsereinhersteller wie z.B. Foes, Intense, Santa Cruz und Turner eine andere Kostenbilanz aufzuweisen haben wie die BIGONES ( z.B Specialized ), liegt auf der Hand, die Frage war nur, warum sind die Taiwanbrenner genauso teuer. Wobei die kleineren Firmen wie gerade Foes und Intense ganz klar die Sperrspize der Bikeentwicklung sind, die innovativsten Räder entwickeln und neue Technologien ( wie z.B Foes mit dem Curnutt-Dämpfer, auf dessen Patent die Manitou SPVs basieren ) vorantreiben.
Specialized hingegen fertigt extrem günstig in Asien und muss einen grossen Teil seines Budgets in PR stecken um sein Image aufzubauen und zu erhalten. Zumindest hier in der Gegend geht deren Marketing voll auf, und die S-Fahrer meinen was weiss Gott was sie zwischen den Beinen hätten. Es sind bestimmt keine schlechten Räder, aber den überhöhten Preis muss man  seiner Umwelt gegenüber halt irgendwie rechtfertigen.
Und was die deutschen Hersteller betrifft, wird z.b. Nicolai für seine deutsche Craftsmanship hoch geschätzt auf der anderen Seite des Teichs.
ps: heute ist der Stealth-Rahmen angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (31. März 2006)

Moin, Spyke
Ersma, Gratulation zu Deinem Stealth.
Ich hoffe wir werden noch einige Deiner geistigen Ergüsse hier genießen dürfen! 
Ps: vielleicht dann ja doch am 9. in Willingen ???


----------



## Jendo (31. März 2006)

HeyDiHooo,Schnee ist endlich weg und so hab ich mich heut auf die erste FR Tour mitn Switch gewagt...
Am ende völlig durchgeweicht durch Regen, Matsch und Pfützen in XXL Format. Aber es ist ein gutes Gefühl wieder in Freiheit zu fahren 
GRuß´JEndo


----------



## Mr.Fork (31. März 2006)

Hey Numisflo, was bastelst Du eigentlich gerade rum?
Hab den Eindruck wir bekommen bald was neues zu sehen? ( Umbau?)


----------



## numinisflo (1. April 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Numisflo, was bastelst Du eigentlich gerade rum?
> Hab den Eindruck wir bekommen bald was neues zu sehen? ( Umbau?)



Hey Sören,

Du hast den richtigen Riecher gehabt! Eine dauerhafte Baustelle wir seine Vollendung finden!
Ich danke dir nochmals - die Decals werden bald mein Switch zieren und sind absolut perfekt geworden!

Morgen abend wird es neue Bilder von meinem Bike geben, und zwar mit Thomson Parts, Federdämpfer, ein komplett neues Schaltwerk + Trigger (der Felix hat mich überzeugt ) inclusive Kassette und Kette (die ist mir gestern gerissen) und Hope Accessoires!

Sich freuend wie ein kleines Kind...


FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (1. April 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltwerk + Trigger (der Felix hat mich überzeugt ) i



Schoenes Ding!  
Freu mich aufs Update.


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. April 2006)

Bir mir gibts auch bald was neues.
Hab mich von den CrossMax getrennt.
Nun kommen breitere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (1. April 2006)

Scheint, das es endlich wieder frische Bilder von Euch gibt! Wurde ja auch Zeit 
Hab bei mir mal wieder das Rasouli aufgebaut und hoffe nun endlich nächstes WE mein Hope Vorderrad zu bekommen (bestelldatum: 27.12.2005!)
Gruß und schönes Wochenende euch,
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2006)

Habe wie gesagt einige neue Parts verbaut - jetzt ist das Bike fertig!

- Manitou Swinger 4-way Coil
- Sram X.0
- Sram PG 990
- Thomson Elite Seatpost
- Thomson X4 Stem
- Hope Bar Plugs
- Race Face Diabolus Inner Bearing

= völlige Armut, aber glücklich.....


FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. April 2006)

Hab mir gerade den Stealthrahmen von Spyke angesehen!
Sein Rahmen hat den Badge mit " SpecialEdition" dran.
Bei mir steht nur RM Bicycles


----------



## Teenie (2. April 2006)

Hihihi, ihr seid echt niedlich! Ich freue mich schon auf den 9. auch wenn ich nicht gerade getarnt fahre.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. April 2006)

Teenie schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihi, ihr seid echt niedlich!


Warum das denn?


----------



## Jendo (2. April 2006)

Hey Flo. 
Das sieht echt verdammt gut aus. Das mit der Armut hat sich gelohnt 
Gruß JEndo


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2006)

Danke Jendo, freut mich, dass es dir gefällt.
Was hast du den für Decals an deiner Pike?
Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Dämpfer?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (2. April 2006)

@Flo. Hast du so ein Schaltauge/ Schaltwerk Stabilisator oder was ist das für ein Teil da hinten im Antrieb??


----------



## Jendo (2. April 2006)

gut verpasst 
Ja ich bin mit dem Metel bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, auch wenn er etwas sehr schwerer ist, als der Vanilla R, dafÃ¼r hat er deutlcih mehr reserven bei schnellen SchlÃ¤gen. 
Die Decals, hab ich just for fun bei einem Copyshop mir anfertigen lassen. Da ich die Pike gebraucht gekauft hatte, waren leider die orginal Decals ab und ich seh nicht ein ca 20â¬ fÃ¼r ein Satz neue zu zahlen...Selbst ist der Mann.
kann ja mal noch ein Bild uploaden.
kÃ¶nntest ja auch mal wieder online icqn.
GruÃ


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2006)

@Jendo: Du hast recht - das ist der "Hanger Banger", soll angeblich das Schaltauge/Schaltwerk schützen. Nachdem ich mir vor kurzem beim biken das Schaltauge und mein altes X9-Schaltwerk extremst verbogen und zerstört habe, kam mir das gerade recht. Und falls es nichts bringen sollte, sieht es zumindest schön aus....

FLO

EDIT: Schon wieder ein Doppelpost von uns beiden.....
Da ich in meiner neuen Wohnung keinen Internetzugang habe, ist das zur Zeit recht kompliziert mit dem icq. Aber am Mittwoch abend werde ich vorraussichtlich, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, den icq anwerfen und dich mal wieder anschreiben.
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (2. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking: Wollte es nur wissen, weil die angeblich 450g Schläuche  Serienmäßig drinn haben sollen.
> Und zusammen mit den Reifen wirst du wohl nie einen Platten fahren und es wird ewig ein Geheimnis bleiben.
> 
> 
> G.




Hallo Jörg,
gestern traf mich die heimtückische Schlange. 
So kann ich dir jetzt sagen das die Serienschläuche ganz billige sind und garantiert keine 450Gramm wiegen.. 
Chinesische CST  in den CC Ausführung viel zu schmal für einem 2,6 Reifen.
Drin war die Größe 26X 1.90/2.125 

Muss mir dann am Montag mal bessere Schläuche holen.
Was empfehlt ihr?
Gazzaloddis, oder Schwalbe DH, oder???

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2006)

Ich hatte mit den Gazzas bis jetzt noch keinerlei Probleme. Das Gewicht ist schon extrem, aber solange die Teile halten, stört mich das persönlich nicht.
Schwalbe DH habe ich noch nicht getestet.

FLO


----------



## Jendo (2. April 2006)

Wenn du nicht zu schwer bist würd ich ganz normale Schwalbe schläuche empfehlen. Hab da am Switch gar keine Probleme mit.Aber ich wieg ja auch nix 

@Flo: stimmt, du wolltest umziehen...kannst dich ja melden falls du mal wieder on bist.Ich muss auch schauen wie weit ich online bin.


----------



## Jendo (2. April 2006)

Wenn du nicht zu schwer bist würd ich ganz normale Schwalbe schläuche empfehlen. Hab da am Switch gar keine Probleme mit.Aber ich wieg ja auch nix 

@Flo: stimmt, du wolltest umziehen...kannst dich ja melden falls du mal wieder on bist.Ich muss auch schauen wie weit ich online bin.


----------



## Redking (2. April 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nicht zu schwer bist würd ich ganz normale Schwalbe schläuche empfehlen. Hab da am Switch gar keine Probleme mit.Aber ich wieg ja auch nix


Hallo Jendo,
 mit Helm und Protektoren werden dann wohl zirca 85 Kilogramm zusammen kommen !
Also eher nicht die normalen Schläuche! 
So einer ist ja gerade erst von mir geknackt worden. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jendo (2. April 2006)

Was wiegen denn eigentlich die 2,6"er Reifen? Da wäre ja sonst ordentlich Abspeck Potential. Und da würde es sich ja schon lohnen ne BB mit einem DH Schlauch zu paaren.


----------



## Redking (2. April 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegen denn eigentlich die 2,6"er Reifen? Da wäre ja sonst ordentlich Abspeck Potential. Und da würde es sich ja schon lohnen ne BB mit einem DH Schlauch zu paaren.


Das kann ich nicht sagen, denn ich habe nur den Schlauch rausgeholt und nicht den ganzen Reifen abgemacht.
Es war ja am regnen bei dieser Aktion. Und die Schläuche sind verdammt glitschig, da klebt so Reifenaufziehmittel dran.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2006)

Hätte nicht gedacht das die solche billigschläuche verwenden, die nicht mal für den Reifen zugelassen sind.
Bei einem Unfall durch Luftverlußt und mit Verletzung kanns du sie dann verklagen 
Also ich würde dir Schwalbe oder Contis in der 2.5Zoll Version empfehlen.
Wiegen 200-220g.

G.


----------



## meth3434 (3. April 2006)

also vom umrüsten auf big bettys kann man jedem der sich auch nur annährend ernsthaft im gelände bewegen möchte nur abraten! Die muss man nur böse anschauen und schon sind sie platt! iNSANE hatte im bikepark 3 Platte und als wir in Bozen waren hatte ein Bekannter mit BBs auch 2, und das jeweils mit dicken Schläuchen! Dem reifen fehlt ein fach die Karkasse.... Lieber nen gscheiden Reifen mit gscheiden Schläuchen, das ist eine Art von Mehrgewicht die sich richtig lohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (4. April 2006)

Hab bissel gebastelt! Bei dem Wetter!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2006)

Sieht einfach genial aus:daumen

Ich hab übriegens den gleichen Helm, nur rot/schwarz 


G.


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. April 2006)

Danke! Hat jetzt übrigens 16,8 Kg Kampfgewicht. Mit Minion 2.35 SuperTacky


----------



## rsu (4. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also eher nicht die normalen Schläuche!
> So einer ist ja gerade erst von mir geknackt worden.
> Gruß
> Klaus



Wer nicht ständig Reifen wechselt für den lohnt sich evtl auch Notubes (Stans) oder Eclipse. Schlauch ist dann Vergangenheit und zum Abdichten der Felge tut es (zumindest bei Stans) auch ein aufgeschnittener Schlauch mit nem kleineren Durchmesser (billiger)


----------



## iNSANE! (4. April 2006)

Gewicht ist gut, aber die Aufklebers sind echt spitze. Hast da echt ganz schoen gute Ideen! Freu mich schon auf meine! I love the ride...
Gruß, Felix


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Hat jetzt übrigens 16,8 Kg Kampfgewicht. Mit Minion 2.35 SuperTacky



Ja, des hört sich ja schon richtig gesund an 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (4. April 2006)

Schick schick Sören. Hast du eigentlich eine braune Fox oder wirkt das auf dem einen Bild nur so hell??
Gruß JEndo


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. April 2006)

Auaaa! Ja Jendo Braun! Aber ich kann die doch jetzt nicht schon wieder weg geben! Ist grad mal 4 Monate alt. Als ich sie kaufte war das Rotweisse Switch noch aktuell! Hätte auch lieber ne schwarze 36 Van, also wer tauschen möchte! Meine ist immerhin 300 Euro teurer!


----------



## Jendo (4. April 2006)

Warum läßt du sie nicht umlackieren? Sollte doch um ein vielfaches Günstiger sein, als wenn du Dir schon wieder was neues gönnst 
GRuß


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. April 2006)

Eigentlich siehts auch in Braun ganz ordentlich aus!
Setzt einen kleinen Akzent. Und ich trenn mich so ungern für 
unbestimmte Zeit von meinen (Bike)teilen


----------



## Jendo (4. April 2006)

na dann nicht, ich könnte Dir aber noch ein Set Fingermalfarben anbieten, somit könntest du in kürzester Zeit eine Kreative Farbe aus deine Fingern kitzeln --> Verwechslungsgefahr ausgeschlossen!


----------



## jota (4. April 2006)

tach
so,es ist vollbracht! 
das baby wiegt 16 kg.


----------



## iNSANE! (4. April 2006)

Gratuliere! Sehr gelungen. Bin mal auf Fahrberichte gespannt, speziell wg der Bremse.
Vll sieht man sich ja live beim Rocky Treffen!
Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Bike!


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. April 2006)

Nett, nur Vorbau und Steuersatz sind nicht mein Ding.
Aber jeder nach seiner Facon.


----------



## jota (4. April 2006)

@insane
was soll mit den bremsen denn sein?
@spedersen
vorbau u.steuersatz warum nicht dein ding?

0%race face


----------



## Jendo (5. April 2006)

Neues Switch Stealth aufgetaucht...
Schaut mal in der RM Gallery...
Nee hier ist gleich der Link zu "Archimedes" Gallery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2006)

@ Jota: Ist ne Louise (FR) oder? Bin nur interessiert was Du ueber Leistung, Standhaftigkeit und Verschleis zu erzaehlen hast. Ohne Wertung - nur Interesse.

Ui fett - das Stealth ist krass. Wollte auch erst meine schwarze 66 reinbauen. Kommt ja echt geil rueber der Bock. Auch die schwarzen Wheels. Gut so. Da lob ich mir dann aber doch den Kontrast meiner Deemax.


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. April 2006)

Das Switch ist Super!! Mit Rohloff  !! Und ganz dunkel gehalten. Nicht so mein Ding, aber zum Stealth passt es auf jeden Fall!
Nur die 24" Laufräder sind denke ich sehr gewöhnungbedürftig! Vorallem kommt der Schwerpunkt dann noch weiter runter.. 26er rein und komplette Diabolus Ausstattung, dann ist es Perfekt!!


----------



## Mr.Fork (5. April 2006)

Nur mal so am Rande
Ich bin Sonntag den 9.4 in Willingen.
Es kommen noch weitere Switcher mit! 





Achso hab jetzt nen SLR T1 drauf ( tierisch unbequem aber sieht geil aus)


----------



## Jendo (5. April 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Achso hab jetzt nen SLR T1 drauf ( tierisch unbequem aber sieht geil aus)


 Sehr gut das du das sagst, ich wollte mir das süße Teil auch zulegen, aber wenn der nicht mal bequem ist, dann befriedigt einem die Optik nur minimal.


----------



## Mr.Fork (5. April 2006)

Gemeint habe ich damit, der er ohne Gepolsterte Innenhose nur begrentzt
geeignet ist. Für den Bikepark perfekt. ( da Stehe ich eh nur )


----------



## Jendo (5. April 2006)

ja, aber ich fahr ja nicht nur Bikepark mit dem Switch. Insofern kann ich auch getrost mein "Nixe" weiterfahren, den der ist bequemund ganz furchtbar sieht er nicht aus.


----------



## juppzupp911 (5. April 2006)

Hallo Switcher !!!

mal ne Frage...... kann ich in mein 2003er Switch einen Luftdämpfer verbauen und wenn Ja welchen ?????

Gruß André


----------



## Mr.Fork (6. April 2006)

Nein Kannst Du nicht.
Das 2003 hat noch die blöde Einbaulänge (  172,5mm) für die es nur den
Fox Vanilla gibt.


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2006)

Da ist man mal 3 Tage nicht im Switch-Thread und dann verpasst man hier reihenweise Bikes, Parts usw....

Das Stealth ist mal ziemlich geil, vor allem mit der 66 ist dies eine sehr hübsche Angelegenheit - die einzige Gabel, die mir im Stealth noch besser gefällt fängt mit D an und hört mit orado auf, diesbezüglich hat der Felix schon den Vogel abgeschossen .
Aber ein Switch mit Rohloff ist schon richtig klasse!

Auch das 2005 SL sieht auf den Bildern geil aus, in Original war/ist die Farbe einfach nicht mein Fall, was für mich ja auch der Grund war, das Moko zu kaufen. Aber die NC-17 Parts sind mal was ganz anderes, in positiver Hinsicht. Klasse Bike...

@Sören: Deins ist ohne Crossmax nochmal schöner geworden, vor allem die frisch gedecalten Felgen sind richtig klasse und sind mir im Moment ein Quell der Inspiration. Super Idee! 
Hattest du nicht mal geschrieben, dass du bei deinem Bike das "Special Edition" Logo am Steuerrohr vermisst? Ist das jetzt normal bei den Stealth's oder was hast du rausgefunden?

Bin nach meiner Umbauaktion jetzt endgültig glücklich mit meinem Switch, nur der Federdämpfer wurmt mich noch ein wenig was die Einstellung des Selbigen betrifft. Irgendwie habe ich da noch kein richtiges Setup gefunden, da muss ich am Wochenende mal richtig mit rumspielen, bevor es mich nächste Woche am Lago aus dem Sattel wippt.....


FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2006)

juppzupp911 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Switcher !!!
> 
> mal ne Frage...... kann ich in mein 2003er Switch einen Luftdämpfer verbauen und wenn Ja welchen ?????
> 
> Gruß André




Du kannst einen 165er reinbauen wie beim 2002er, aber der hat nur 38mm Hub und du hast dann nur 130mm Federweg.
Aber es gibt noch eine Sonderlänge vom Float, weiß aber nimmer wie lang die war

G.


----------



## Mr.Fork (6. April 2006)

Stimmt schon!
Wenn man richtig Geld ausgeben möchte, kann mann auch bei
Toxoholics nen 190er auf die richtige Länge kürzen lassen!
Aber TeuerTeuer


----------



## Mr.Fork (6. April 2006)

Nö, normal ist das nicht, daß das Special Ed. fehlt. Wie gesagt habe gestern mit Spyke das seine geholt, dort steht SE. drauf. 2. Serie. Meins ist noch aus
der 1. Fuhre


----------



## el Lingo (6. April 2006)

juppuupp, german answer bietet nen luftdämpfer an, den du verbauen könntest. der hat sogar 40mm hub, somit würdest keinen federweg verlieren. nur weiß ich nicht, wie haltbar der ist. kannst du bei ebay finden...


----------



## iNSANE! (6. April 2006)

Ein bekannter hat seinen Swinger gekuerzt um ihn ins Santa Cruz Nomad reinzuoperieren. Vll waere das billiger als bei Toxoholics. Der kann das auch.


----------



## Redking (6. April 2006)

Hier mein Switch in seinem Element!











Gruß
Klaus
P.S mehr in Album!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (7. April 2006)

Schöne Actionbilder, auch wenn sie etwas verschwommen sind 
Vor allem das Gelände, in dem sich dein Switch bewegt ist sehr ansprechend!

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. April 2006)

Ich bin ja sooooverliebt
Sonntag fahren wir 2 nach Willingen


----------



## Jendo (7. April 2006)

HotHot hot...
Was fährst du denn für Naben?


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. April 2006)

Ist ein Bontrager Big Earl Laufradsatz. ( Fett und nicht zu schwer 2 kg)
Und bei E... für 200 Euro zu bekommen.


----------



## juppzupp911 (7. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bekannter hat seinen Swinger gekuerzt um ihn ins Santa Cruz Nomad reinzuoperieren. Vll waere das billiger als bei Toxoholics. Der kann das auch.





Hi !!!

kannst du mal näheres Erläutern, klingt Intressant.....

Gruß André


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. April 2006)

Specs auf www.big-earl.com
Bei Ebay einfach Mtb Teile suche: Big Earl
Verläufer heisst Dirtpaw


----------



## juppzupp911 (7. April 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> juppuupp, german answer bietet nen luftdämpfer an, den du verbauen könntest. der hat sogar 40mm hub, somit würdest keinen federweg verlieren. nur weiß ich nicht, wie haltbar der ist. kannst du bei ebay finden...




welchen Dämpfer meinst du genau ????

Ich war auf der Seite, habe aber keinen gefunden....

Gruß André


----------



## el Lingo (7. April 2006)

den genauen namen habe ich grad nicht, aber schau mal bei ebay unter german answer, solltest einen finden können.


----------



## el Lingo (7. April 2006)

und hier dann gleich der link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GERMAN-ANSWER-AI...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## juppzupp911 (7. April 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> und hier dann gleich der link:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GERMAN-ANSWER-AI...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Danke für die Hilfe 

kann ich denn einfach so den 170 nehmen ???? 

Leider habe davon keinen Plan  

Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. April 2006)

ich bin was das angeht auch kein experte, aber es sollte schon gehen, entweder den 170er oder den 175er. die plus/minus 2,5mm sollten keine rolle spielen. aber ich kann dir nichts über die haltbarkeit von dem dämpfer sagen. mußt mal googlen...
schönen abend!


----------



## juppzupp911 (7. April 2006)

Hab mal auf der Seite von German Answer nachgeschaut, ich glaube der wirkt nicht sehr stabil..........

habe aber mal ne Mail geschrieben....


----------



## iNSANE! (8. April 2006)

Also ich habe keine guten Erfahrungen mit den German Answer Daempfern gemacht. (Speziell Cellasto & Airforce 1)
Fuer FR Betrieb isser eh nicht geeignet - aber eines ist klar: Da Du nicht die grosse Auswahl hast musst Du vll in dieser Hinsicht mit einem Kompromis leben.

P.S. Ein RM7/Switch bekommst bei ebay auch fuer Apfel & ein Ei, da muss man ueberlegen ob umfangreiches Daempfertuning Sinn macht. Ansonsten schreib mal meinem Bekannten wg. Daempfer kuerzen.


----------



## juppzupp911 (8. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ein RM7/Switch bekommst bei ebay auch fuer Apfel & ein Ei, da muss man ueberlegen ob umfangreiches Daempfertuning Sinn macht. .




Ja aber....... ein Team Edition von 2003 gibt man doch nicht auf


----------



## numinisflo (8. April 2006)

Aufgeben würde ich die schöne Switch Team Edition definitiv nicht - vielleicht die Sammlung um ein weiteres Switch erweitern...
Der Felix hat schon recht was die momentanen Preise bei Ebay betrifft.

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (9. April 2006)

War heute in Willingen


----------



## Mr.Fork (9. April 2006)

Schlamm Soll ja schön machen!


----------



## iNSANE! (9. April 2006)

Top! Bikes lieben das spielen im Dreck - ganz wie die Fahrer. Man bleibt halt doch Kind


----------



## neikless (10. April 2006)

verdammt geiles pic sören 
musste gerade mal nachsehen ob mein rmx canuck noch da ist  
 

wie ist willingen kenne ich noch nicht ist da echt ganzjährig zu fahren ?

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (10. April 2006)

Naja Gnzjährig ist übertrieben. Gestern wars Grenzwertig, da nach einigen
Tables noch dick Schnee lag. Aber der lift wird ganzjährig betrieben. Die
Freeridestrecke ist sehr abwechslungsreich und lang. Die Downhillstrecke mörderisch ( nix für mich).


----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> musste gerade mal nachsehen ob mein rmx canuck noch da ist




Das war auch mein erster Gedanke - da passt der   - smilie auch super


----------



## neikless (10. April 2006)

... und wem gehört das RMX canuck ? (@sören gern PM email .. )


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (10. April 2006)

es ist "fast" soweit 





[/url][/IMG]

... ev. kommt einestages noch eine weiße Race Face Diabolus Kurbel + Vorbau


----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2006)

Echt "rad" wie der Ami sagen würde...
Goldene Kurbelschrauben...irre. 

Achja...die Kurbeln würde ich Dir glatt abnehmen wenn Du Weisse willst!


----------



## s.d (10. April 2006)

Sieht echt gut aus und mit weißen  Kurbeln und Vorbau erst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2006)

Geil , aber ich denke fast das es mit der schwarzen Kurbel schöner aussieht.

G.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (10. April 2006)

bei der kurbel bin ich auch noch unsicher 
versuche mal es mir vorzustellen


----------



## numinisflo (11. April 2006)

Einfach nur gottverdammt geil das Stealth mit der weißen rc2x 
Meine absolute Traumgabel.....

Ich könnte mir das sehr gut vorstellen, mit weißen Diabolus Kurbeln & Vorbau!
Kann man diese Specialeditions oder Bearclaweditions eigentlich schon käuflich erwerben? Oder ab wann wir dies möglich sein? Sind die Parts dann nochmal teurer?

Noch ne Frage an den unsichtbaren Rider: Wo hast du das Foto gemacht?

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (11. April 2006)

frag mal den Bike-it-easy wegen der weissen kurbel.... der hat da was am lager!

Sag mal die farbigen spraydosen punkte hast du aber süss mit paint ins bild gemacht


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. April 2006)

@meth: Diabolus Bearclaw? Leider noch nicht. Wird von RF seit November verschoben und verschoben und verschoben und..... 
Angekündigt jetzt für die 17.KW. Mal schauen, einige Leut haltens vor Spannung oder Verzweiflung kaum noch aus  . Natürlich inclusive mir selbst  . Will endlich wissen, wie das Zeug am RMX Canuck aussieht  

PS: Auflage war 50 Kurbeln und 50 Vorbauten.


Schönen Abend noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## meth3434 (11. April 2006)

hm das scheint ja echt zu dauern mit den weissen kurbeln...

@bike-it-easy: dachte du hättest die schon da du ja meintest ob ich sie kaufen will;-)! Ich schau gerade nach einem campingplatz in münchen, schau mal in den rocky treffen thread da steht was interessantes über die campingplätze in münchen!


----------



## MWU406 (12. April 2006)

@numinisflo
das Du das nicht erkennst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154099&page=42


----------



## numinisflo (12. April 2006)

Genau das war der Grund meiner Frage, ich dachte mir das schon irgendwie... ....war mir aber nicht sicher, aber ja, die Holzvertäfelung......

FLO


----------



## spyke_de (12. April 2006)

Endlich ist es fast fertig, im Vergleich zum Intense meiner Freundin hat es was vom bösen Wolf. 
Gruß Christian


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (12. April 2006)

mein stealth ist auch endlich zu hause !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (12. April 2006)

@Spyke
geile Kabelverlegung!

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl von der dunklen Seite der Switches umzingelt zu sein 
Wieviele Stealth Bikes gibt es denn hier im Forum, 6,7 oder sogar noch mehr??

schlimm, schlimm schlimm, 
das ich keins habe 
greetz Jendo


----------



## spyke_de (12. April 2006)

@Jendo
Kabelverlegung ist geil oder?
Wobei ich weisse Räder ganz klar bevorzuge, weisser Rahmen und Gabel mit 
komplett schwarzen Anbauteilen wären mal eine echte Alternative zum
Trend.
Aber solange bleibt die Präferenz halt bei schwarz.
Es leben die Farblosen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. April 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> hm das scheint ja echt zu dauern mit den weissen kurbeln...
> 
> @bike-it-easy: dachte du hättest die schon da du ja meintest ob ich sie kaufen will;-)! Ich schau gerade nach einem campingplatz in münchen, schau mal in den rocky treffen thread da steht was interessantes über die campingplätze in münchen!



Ja, da war ich auch noch jung und dumm und habe an feste Liefertermine geglaubt (der Osterhase existiert wirklich!!). Jetzt weiß ich es halt besser. 
Sorry für Off-Topic: Bei der besagten Kurbel u. Vorbau hat halt jemand nit so lange warten wollen und hat gemeint, er kriegt sie woanders eher    .
Hat er halt Pech gehabt. Aber ich glaub, dass gehört jetzt zum Thread "Gewissensfrage".

Back to topic:
Campingplatz ist doch perfekt, was will man mehr.   Hauptsache nah am Geschehen. Bei weiteren Alternativen : PN 

bike-it-easy


----------



## numinisflo (12. April 2006)

Die absolute Stealth-Invasion! Aber mir gefällt das sehr gut, bin mal gespannt, wann die anderen Switchs, sprich 3.0, 2.0 hier im Forum auftauchen.

@Stealth Rider: Ich könnte mir das mit den weißen Diabolus Parts doch sehr gut vorstellen, wie gesagt, aber das bleibt einfach eine Geschmacksfrage. Allerdings funktionieren die halt wirklich nochmal ein bischen besser, nicht war bike-it-easy ...

@spyke_de: Dein Stealth ist auch sehr geil, mit der Saint, der M4 usw....
Heftiger Kontrast mit dem Intense & Stealth....
Kannst du vielleicht noch etwas schärfere Bilder von der Antriebsseite machen? Hast du die Kabel mittlerweile sortiert 

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. April 2006)

Moment mal! Da wären Ich, Spyke, Insane, StealthRider .... Juhuuuu
das reicht fürn eignen thread!  nene ein Witz


----------



## numinisflo (13. April 2006)

Um mal einen völligen Offtopic-Beitrag zu verfassen: In ner Stunde gehts ab an den Lago di Garda ....
Der Bus ist beladen, das Switch ist auch drin (ontopic), hier mal ein Bildchen:







Ich bin ja auch auf dem Bild zu sehen....

FLO


----------



## spyke_de (13. April 2006)

@FLO

N E I D !

Viel Spaß


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. April 2006)

@Stealth Rider: Warte auf die weißen Diabolus Parts!! Ich kann sie dir nur ans Herz legen und bei so einer kleinen Produktion wird dein Bike dann sehr Exklusiv! Zum einen mit deinem Switch Stelth mit einer Auflage von 25 Stk. und zum anderen mit den weißen limitierten Diabolus Parts. So hat es dann fast keiner in der Wohnung stehen!!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (13. April 2006)

klar wäre das sehr exklusiv bin nur unsicher ob es vielleicht toomuch
ist will nicht das es zu kitschig wird so gefällt es mir bisher sehr gut

habe übrigens mit der personenwaage* 16 Kg *gewogen scheint mit etwas
zu wenig muss mal genauer wiegen was wiegen eure im vergleich ?
ich denke 17kg könnte bei mir realistisch stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (13. April 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es zu kitschig wäre! Du hast mit dem Matt Schwarz einen sehr guten Kontrast mit dem man einiges wagen kann.. Ich würde die weißen Diabolus verbauen! Auf jeden Fall!!

16Kg!? Niemals.. Ich schätze dein Switch auf 18 - 18,5 Kg. Meins hat mit fast der gleichen Ausstattung (komplett Diabolus, 66 RC2X und Rohloff) um die 20Kg. Und 4Kg macht die Rohloff dann doch nicht aus   Lass es in einem Bike-Shop doch mal an eine Fahrrad Waage hängen!? Dann wissen wir es genau..

So long,


----------



## Redking (13. April 2006)

Hallo Stealth Rider,
sehr schön dein Switch! 

Mein Serien Switch 3.0  wiegt 19,6 Kg laut Freeride!
Ich hatte 19,5 Kilogramm gewogen.
Deine Oro Puro wird leichter sein,
Deine Laufräder und auch der Sattel auch.
Schaltwerk und Trigger wohl auch. 
Deine Gabel ist auch leichter.
Also könnten die 18 Kilo von Mario realistisch sein

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (13. April 2006)

@StealthRider
Gib Bescheid wenn Du Deine weisse hast! Ich nehme deine alte


----------



## pEju (13. April 2006)

der richie verkauft seine beiden switch. jedenfalls stimmt der wohnort und
die mail adresse. wer aber ganz genau gehen will ruft ihn halt an .
wäre eine überlegung wert wenn man im sommer nach canada geht,
dann könnt man sich eins mitnehmen. ich hab mein neues "leider" schon
bereitstehen...

switch '05

switch '06


----------



## Xexano (13. April 2006)

Man sollte aber bitte bedenken, dass der Richie (damit ist doch bestimmt der Richie Schley gemeint, oder?) seine Switches entsprechend hart genutzt hat. 
Also große Drops etc.... 

Diese Bikes würde ich mir net holen, die Rahmen wären schon zu "ausgelutscht" und könnten schneller brechen. Rocky Mountain hin oder her, irgendwann isses auch mit der Stabilität Schluss!


----------



## Jendo (13. April 2006)

Ich hatte heut zum erstenmal Glück ein `06er Switch zufahren! Hatte das 1.0 in silber in 18,5" unterm PoPo und bin erstaut gewesen wie soft dar Hinterbau nun geworden ist. Leider waren die Anbauteile nicht sooo schmuck, so das alles locker um die 20kilo wog. Aber potenzial hat die Maschine schon. Gratulation an alle die ein 2006er haben...
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spyke_de (14. April 2006)

Endlich fahrbereit, und es fährt überragend:
Stealth 19,5"
Marzocchi 66 SL mit Diabolus Headset
Chris King LRS - Farbe pewter mit MAVIC 823 Tubeless, Wheelsmith DB Speichen
Hope M 4 mit Swisstop Belägen
Thomson Elite mit Easton Bar und Intense Grips
Maverick Speedball Post
Intense Spider Saddle
Saint Kurbel
SRam X9 Schaltung


----------



## Jendo (14. April 2006)

Sehr exklusiv aufgebaut! Und schön dazu auch  UNd getreu wird diese Gefährt sicherlich allzeit sein,
Gruß JEndo


----------



## Redking (14. April 2006)

@spyke_de
Cooles Bike, gutes Foto, noch besseren Spruch für so ein Rad!

Durch dick und dünn bis das euch der Tod scheidet! 

Gruß Klaus
Ps. Ich würde den vorderen Bremszug anders verlegen!


----------



## Mr.Fork (14. April 2006)

Na endlich! Hcp meld mich am Sonntag abend. Wie war der Ausritt?


----------



## spyke_de (14. April 2006)

@Redking: Bremsschlauch wurde leider zu lang geliefert, muss noch gekürzt werden, aber sehr aufmerksam von Dir 
@ Sören: war sehr unterhaltsam, die 66 SL ist aber nicht so lässig abzustimmen, wie unsere voherige, bzw. Deine Gabel.
Und dicke Waden muss man auch haben   , Du kennst ja unseren Turn hier.
Viel Spaß in Danmark, grüß alle schön von uns, bis Sonntag.


----------



## neikless (14. April 2006)

dicke waden ???  wofür ? du hast doch recht leichte teile 2 kb keine kefü ? &&&
also da musste dir andere ausreden ausdenken  ;-)   schönes bike !


----------



## spyke_de (14. April 2006)

Schon seltsam, da möchte man mit Gleichgesinnten seine Leidenschaft teilen,
erfreut sich an anderen geposteten Bikes, auch wenn diese evtl. nach anderen Geschmäckern gebaut sind,  aber irgendwelche Hafensänger können sich ihre Rumnörgerlei aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht verkneifen.
Egal ob Insane mit seiner Farbwahl der sehr geilen Komponenten, spedersen mit seinen Aufbau, etc.- es muss doch einfach was zu nörgeln geben. Wie  das wohl kommt, der Faktor Sozialneid sollte bei Rocky Mountain Besitzern eigentlich entfallen. 
Ohne jegliche Kenntnisse des Bike-Umfeldes wird erstmal drauf losgeschissen. Dabei sollte sich jeder der Pessis mal fragen, wer den allgemeingültigen Geschmack festlegt, ihr mit Sicherheit nicht. Es geht hier nicht um - mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot - sondern einfach um den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, das RM , und  die damit wohl vergebliche gemeinsame Freude daran.


----------



## Jendo (14. April 2006)

wohl war..
Aber wenn wir hier "nörgeln" dann sicherlich nicht weil wir was Besseres verlangen, sondern weil wir unserer Meinung nur freien lauf lassen und sagen was wir an seiner stalle gemacht  hätten..
Das ist doch ganz normale Kritik und zwar meist im positiven Sinne. Also wir haben hier eigentlich in allen RM Foren ein sehr angenehmes Niveau und da gehört auch mal ein Schuss Ironie und Provokation dazu. Also nehmt nicht alles zu ernst 
Gruß JEndo


----------



## neikless (14. April 2006)

stimmt alles !

vor allem auch was jendo schreibt
ich denke nicht das das wort "nörgeln" passt es geht viel mehr um kritik
(postiv wie auch negativ) natürlich verschiebt sich die sichtweite und damit die höhe der bewertung vom eigenem geschmack und sinn-gedanken des einsatzzweck - doch wenn wir dieses auser acht lassen sollten dann ist der sinn der "berwertung" von bildern verlohren denn dann können wir auch  jedem rahmen auf dem "rocky mountain" steht einfach 10 punkte gehen             ohne rücksicht auf die eigene meinung !


----------



## meth3434 (15. April 2006)

spyke_de schrieb:
			
		

> Schon seltsam, da möchte man mit Gleichgesinnten seine Leidenschaft teilen,
> erfreut sich an anderen geposteten Bikes, auch wenn diese evtl. nach anderen Geschmäckern gebaut sind,  aber irgendwelche Hafensänger können sich ihre Rumnörgerlei aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht verkneifen.
> Egal ob Insane mit seiner Farbwahl der sehr geilen Komponenten, spedersen mit seinen Aufbau, etc.- es muss doch einfach was zu nörgeln geben. Wie  das wohl kommt, der Faktor Sozialneid sollte bei Rocky Mountain Besitzern eigentlich entfallen.
> Ohne jegliche Kenntnisse des Bike-Umfeldes wird erstmal drauf losgeschissen. Dabei sollte sich jeder der Pessis mal fragen, wer den allgemeingültigen Geschmack festlegt, ihr mit Sicherheit nicht. Es geht hier nicht um - mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot - sondern einfach um den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, das RM , und  die damit wohl vergebliche gemeinsame Freude daran.




  Sorry, aber gehts noch? 

Wir unterhalten uns hier alle auf einem sehr guten niveau und haben ein angenehmes klima, sonst wäre sowas wie das Rocky treffen unter gleichgesinnten gar nicht möglich! 

Wenn jemand hier sein Bike reinstellt kann er nicht erwarten dass jeder JUHU schreit, dann muss man sich eben auch kritik anhören können! 

Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht dass du leute dafür kritisierst dass sie ihre Meinung und persöhnlichen Präferenzen kund tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. April 2006)

spyke de"...mal fragen, wer den allgemeingültigen Geschmack festlegt, ihr mit Sicherheit nicht."
RICHTIG !
ich lege den allgemeingültigen geschmack sicher nicht fest, möchte ich auch niemals , ich gebe nur, nicht mehr, nicht weniger , meine eigene meinung ab
individuell und unabhängig - dazu stehe ich mit meinem namen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2006)

Hab ich irgend was verpaßt. Dachte ich hab alles gelesen. 
War doch niergnes irgendwie was bösartiges oder angreifendes  geschrieben


G.


----------



## meth3434 (15. April 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Moment mal! Da wären Ich, Spyke, Insane, StealthRider .... Juhuuuu
> das reicht fürn eignen thread!  nene ein Witz



der archimedes hat auch noch ein stealth, also 5 der 8 rahmen hier im forum, keine schlechte quote...


----------



## Dr.BONES (16. April 2006)

Hi,

wie wäre es mal mit einem Farbwechsel.... 

das Linke is meins 








bessere Aufnahmen folgen...

grüßle


----------



## Keinpeil (16. April 2006)

hi.. und das rechte is meins


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. April 2006)

Sehr nett die beiden!


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2006)

Ich sehe ihr fahrt Gustl?! Habt ihr die gleich umbauen lassen oder sind die Bikes komplett Individual Aufbau?
Schon mal an eine KeFue gedacht?!
Gruss, FeliXXX


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. April 2006)

Sehr schick die beiden Switches!   Und in dem Wald nenne ich die beiden wirklich mal "Stealth".


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. April 2006)

mir gefällt ja das linke besser ... oder doch das rechte ? 
hier noch ein beitag zum thema switch´s im wald ...




...das ende vom "Lied" ist in meiner gallerie zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2006)

Fetter log-ride...sowas will ich auch!


----------



## Dr.BONES (16. April 2006)

Hi, thx

@iNSANE!
Ja, die Gustl wurde schon beim Aufbau montiert aber im
Moment sind sie bis auf die Gabel & Gustl eigentlich noch Serie.
Ich konnts mir allerdings nich verkneifen nen Diabolus-Vorbau + Lenker
und Odi Lock on´s sofort nach Abholung zu verbauen.
*Mein Beitrag zur Gewissensfrage* 

Aber es wird die nächsten Monate auf jedenfall noch gebastelt, mal sehen.
Die Pneus möchte ich vorerst drauf lassen aber bei den ersten "rides" waren sie recht schmierig.

@freeridechecker
wenn man dann noch ein "Reh-braunes Trikot" trägt muss man ganz schön aufpassen...
sonst wird man "erwischt" ... vom bösen Jäger


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. April 2006)

@Stealth Rider: Geiler Log, geiles Bike!! Alles Perfekt.. Das Wetter könnte besser sein aber solange es nicht regnet sind die Shores ja befahrbar..

greets,


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2006)

Und die Helme waren gleich dabei 
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Natoblauen 
Aber in so grün würd´s mir auch gefallen 

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2006)

+ SunRims in SummerCamo. Yeah Yeah Yeah! Das gibt ja echte Militaer Bikes 
Na dann, uebt mal Gehen, Kriechen, Gleiten 

Air Support fuer die Infanterie gibts dann von der Switch STEALTH Bomber Armada


----------



## s.d (16. April 2006)

Haderlump hast du dir das bike am vorletzten freitag am nachmittag abgeholt? Ich war da nämlich au grand beim willi mir ist aber erst danach eingefallen das du das sein könntest. Wie sind die Fropedale? - Die waren doch dran oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.BONES (16. April 2006)

Hi,

ja schon! Dann warst du wahrscheinlich derjenige der sich kurz die Pedale angesehen hat?   

Sun Rims in woodland, kommt schon fast porno....
Dann können wir ja bald ne kleine privat Armee aufstellen...
Marines, Infantry, Airforce


----------



## s.d (16. April 2006)

Ja der war ich hab mir n teil abgeholt das ich be ebucht ersteigert hab und hab dann gleich dein switch bewundert und da sind mir gleich die  Fropedale aufgefallen


----------



## Dr.BONES (17. April 2006)

Ich kann mich daran erinnern das im Rmx oder hier im Switch-Thread
schonmal über die Federgrößen diskutiert wurde, also sorry falls doppelpost.

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit der Federstärke, wenn ich mir ne
600 besorgen möchte, muss ich mir dann ne 2,35 holen
(falls es für 600er überhaupt diese Stärke gibt)
oder kann ich mir auch eine 2,8 einbauen 

Kenn mich da leider nicht gut aus, sorry für solche laien Fragen!

grüße


----------



## Redking (17. April 2006)

Hallo Haderlump,
*Edit:* Felix hat es besser erklärt!
Schade, das sich bei BA immer noch keiner verantwortlich gefühlt hat meinem Händler die falsche Feder in meinem Switch zu erklären.

Nach Felix Berechnungsformel ist meine Feder 6,0198cm lang in einem 5,9cm Dämpfer.
Differenz von ~0,12 cm? Ist das zu vernachlässigen? 



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. April 2006)

Die Feder muss auf alle Fälle wieder 2.35 haben. Diese Zahl muss bei jedem Federwechsel gleich bleiben. Eine 2.8er ist z.B. im RMX verbaut. Die erste Zahl kann variieren jenachdem wie hart du es gerne hättest!?

later,


----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Weil ich in letzter Zeit ein paar PM's deswegen verschickt habe denke ich dass es einfach mal an der Zeit ist alles umfangreich zu erklaeren damit das technische Verstaendnis des einzelnen weiter kommt und er nicht nur ein Antwort hat.

Die Angabe 650 bspw ist die Kraft in Amerikanischen Pfund die man braucht um die Feder einen Zoll zu kompimieren - also eben die haerte.

Die zweite Zahl ist der HUB der Feder - also beim Switch waere das in meinem Falle ein 650x2.35. Die 2.35 Zoll Hub der Feder sind also: 2.35 mal 2.54cm (1 Zoll!) 5.9cm oder 59mm.

Das bedeutet also dass mein Daempfer (200mm Laenge von Aufnahme zu Aufnahme) mit seinen 57mm Hub auf Block (Bottom Out/Durchschlag) geht BEVOR die Feder das tut.

Die Federn fuers RMX sind, wie Mario sagt, zu lang (mehr Abstand zwischen den Windungen = mehr Hub) fuer die 200mm Deampfer des Switch.

Es muss also eine passende Feder sein, wobei die 2.Stelle immer etwas variieren kann. Es gibt also 550x2.35, 600x2.30 usw - das spielt aber keine Rolle wie man sich ja nun leicht ausrechenen kann.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. Gruss, Felix


----------



## Dr.BONES (17. April 2006)

Danke @all, echt spitze

das war jetzt wirklich sehr ausführlich und leicht verständlich,

grüßle


----------



## Snipy (18. April 2006)

....der Dämpfer vom 06er Switch hat doch 200mm Einbaulänge, oder mehr?....


----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

Der hat exact 200mm!


----------



## numinisflo (19. April 2006)

Haderlump schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie wäre es mal mit einem Farbwechsel....
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Bild! Mir gefallen die 2.0er Switches auch ausgesprochen gut, dann noch mit der Gustl - ein Traum!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (19. April 2006)

wie war denn dein Lago Urlaub?
Bilder?
Gruß JEndo


----------



## numinisflo (19. April 2006)

War genial, wir hatten Glück mit dem Wetter. Ich werde heute abend mal ein Switch Bild vom Lago hier reinstellen und dann ein Album in meinem Fotoalbum mit Lagobildern erstellen.
Das erste Mal in meinem Bikerleben 1300 Höhenmeter den Berg runtergeschossen, jetzt habe ich endgültig und komplett Blut geleckt....
...und das Switch mit dem Federdämpfer ist das Trailspielzeug schlechthin.

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (19. April 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste Mal in meinem Bikerleben 1300 Höhenmeter den Berg _runtergeschossen_



Niedlich


----------



## numinisflo (19. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Niedlich



...gefalle ich dir so gut? Auch mit kürzeren Haaren?

Du willst die M6 wieder verkaufen?  Keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht?

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. April 2006)

Frage: Ich habe in meinem Stealth ne 550er Feder. Habe aber den Eindruck 
dieser ist noch zu soft ( 40%) sag. Luftdruck 120 psi.
Ist das ok? Durchschläge hab ich nicht. Fühlt sich aber seeehr weich an.



Noch was: Will jemand ein Cannondale Scalpel Kaufen?
Top Ausstattung. Schwarz Wie neu 1600 Tacken incl. Versand. Bilder schick ich gern


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. April 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Ich habe in meinem Stealth ne 550er Feder. Habe aber den Eindruck
> dieser ist noch zu soft ( 40%) sag. Luftdruck 120 psi.
> Ist das ok? Durchschläge hab ich nicht. Fühlt sich aber seeehr weich an.
> 
> ...



Was wiegst du denn? Vielleicht brauchst du eine härtere Feder!?
Du kannst aber noch etwas Luft in den Dämpfer geben. Pump mal 150-180 psi rein. Dann wird der auch noch mal härter..

later,


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. April 2006)

wiege mit Protektoren so ca. 72 Kg


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. April 2006)

..dann sollte die 550er Feder reichen! Ich wieg ungefähr das gleiche mit ausrüstung und hab keine Probleme mit dem Setup! Pump einfach bisschen mehr Luft in den Dämpfer. Macht einiges aus! Ich hab bei mir um die 12-12,5 Bar drinnen, das entsprich ungefähr 170psi. Maximaldruck für den Dämpfer ist 13,79 Bar wobei ich das nicht ausreitzen würde! Über 12,5 - max. 13 Bar würd ich nicht gehen, da sonst der Dämpfer zu sehr beansprucht wird..

greets,


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. April 2006)

Jaja ich weiß ich bin ein Spinner!
Und das Rad wird immer schwerer. 17Kg
Aber die Chris King Naben mussten irgendwie sein.
Träum ich seit >Jahren von





















Mit der Gabel warte ich mal bis die Totem raus ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (20. April 2006)

Wahnsinns Switch!!   Macht einiges her...
Die Holy Roller Reifen haben genug Grip? Ist doch eher ein Street/Dual Reifen!?

Rock'n Roll,


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. April 2006)

Die nehm ich nur zum in der Stadt rumhopsen. Hab sie noch nicht im
Gelände getestet aber versuchen will ichs mal.


----------



## numinisflo (20. April 2006)

Ein absoluter Spinner im positiven Sinne...

Dein Switch ist wirklich der Hammer, Sören!

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. April 2006)

Danke Flo! Wusste *DU* verstehst mich


----------



## numinisflo (20. April 2006)

Hehe, aber sicher Sören....

Auch dein "Problem" mit dem Dämpfer kann ich nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich leider nicht den dhx 5.0 habe, sondern den swinger 4-way. Ich wiege wohl mit Rucksack, Helm und Protektoren auch so knapp 70kg und mein Dämpfer hat noch eine 450er Feder drin, was mir zwar nicht durchschlägt, da ich nicht so der Springer bin, aber doch sehr weich vorkommt. Ich werde wahrscheinlich Marios Tipp aufgreifen und mal ne 550er versuchen.

PS: Hat noch jemand den Link von Felix zur Berrechnung der Dämpfereinstellung, ich finde den gerade überhaupt nicht. Danke schonmal.

Ansonsten habe ich so in ner halben Stunde endlich mal ein paar Bilder vom Lagotrip bei mir im Fotoalbum hochgeladen. Freue mich über Comments von euch.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## neikless (20. April 2006)

hatte auf meinen flow im winter für skatepark und stadt auch mal nen
street/dirt reifen (tabletop) spassig aber fürs gelände nicht zu gebrauchen
! ist nicht gerade der smooth softe hinterbau das schöne am neuen switch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ist nicht gerade der smooth softe hinterbau das schöne am neuen switch ?



Find ich doch auch. V.a. im Vergleich zum alten. Und dank der Progression ballerts auch nicht allzuschnell durch.

Fuer FLO:

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm      das ist der Rechner. Gibt ein paar davon, aber letztlich habe ich im Shop die Erfahrung gemacht dass 90% aller Rider ihre Fullies zu hart abstimmen, was performance verschenkt.
Verlass Dich also nicht blind drauf, denn das geschulte Popometer ist mehr wert!


----------



## Jendo (20. April 2006)

Das ist ja mal schmuck Sören!
Aber du hättets ja noch eine andere Farbe wählen können oder wolltest du bewusst das scharz lassen? Passend zum Steuersatz in Gold?? A Traum... Aber ich will Dir da keine "Flo" ins Ohr setzen (Geiler Wortwitz).
Gruß Robert


----------



## numinisflo (20. April 2006)

Ein unglaubliches Wortspiel Jendo! Da ist wohl ein Literat an dir verloren gegangen....

Danke Felix für den Link!

PS: Habe jetzt die Gardaseebilder in einem Extra Album hochgeladen.

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (20. April 2006)

echt geiles bike spedersen! Die chris king naben sind nur eins der vielen highlights an dem bike! echt schade dass die gabel braun ist, aber bevor du sie echt austauschst lass sie doch echt lieber lackieren! 
Aber eigentlich ist sowas echt nur makulatur, solange es geil fährt! 

Dass du nen streetreifen drauf hast sagt schon viel über die beschaffenheit der Hamburger steppe....
Viel spass mit dem Ding


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2006)

Also so schlimm find ich jetzt net das die Gabel braun ist.
Aber zu weiche Hinterbauten find ich net so toll.
Ich bin einer von denen die es mehr straffer hinten mögen.
Macht beim Langsamfahren im Gelände irgendwie mehr Spaß, weils direkter ist.
Bin net so der Raser Und Hauptsache die größeren Brocken wegen falsch eingeschätzter Linie werden absorbiert 
Also ich würde dir schon mal raten eine 550er Feder wenigstens auszuprobieren.


G.


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. April 2006)

Alsoooo. Nochmal zu den Reifen:
Ich habe den LRS komplett mit Reifen gekauft. Daher die HolyRoller
Wollte sie aber drauf lassen bis es wieder in die Harburger Berge geht. (Sonntag) Auf Ashalt ist der reifen ne Wucht!
Auf einer feuchten Wurzelpassage möchte ich damit nicht fahren.
Zu meiner Kackbraunen Gabel. Technisch ist sie Top baut aber eigentlich nicht hoch genug für den Stealthrahmen, daher wird sie früher oder später rausfliegen.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2006)

Hey Joerg, wenn man nen straffen Hinterbau will dann sollte man sich kein Switch kaufen, denn es kuenstlich zu verhaerten ist ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Joerg, wenn man nen straffen Hinterbau will dann sollte man sich kein Switch kaufen, denn es kuenstlich zu verhaerten ist ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, oder?



Kommt drauf an was man gerade fahren will.
Bin heute eine 1009 Hm Tour gefahren mit 18.5kg bei viel weichem Boden.
Und mit vielen langsamen verblockten engen Bergabstücken.
Da ist straffer viel besser.
Besonders wenn man über Felsen drüber bzw. rauf muß.
Und mit dem Manitoudämpfer kann man ja supergut alles haben auf das man gerade Lust hat.......in der Beziehung. 
Da sind viele Stellen wesentlich einfacher und flowiger als mit dem RMX und viel Federweg.
Aber zum Bergabheizen mag ich´s natürlich auch eher softer 

G.


----------



## Jendo (21. April 2006)

@Flo: das sind echt tolle Bilder die Ihr da im Urlaub geschossen habt. Habe gestern auch endlich meine Digicam geliefert bekommen. Mal schauen ab wann es bei mir mal ordentliche Bilder gibt 
Gruß zur Nacht,
Robert


----------



## evasor (22. April 2006)

hi,
was würdet ihr max. für ein gebrauchtes Switch S1 mit original Ausstattung ausgeben?? was hatte es vorher gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (22. April 2006)

Hi evasor
Das ist sehr schwierig zu sagen und Preise fÃ¼r gebrauchte Bikes sollte man absolut am Zustand des selbigen GefÃ¤hrts festmachen! Das kann ja wirklich vom neuwertigen Zustand bis vÃ¶llig fertig und ausgelutscht variieren.
Auf jeden Fall lag der Neupreis fÃ¼r das 2005er Switch S1 bei exakt 3390â¬, wenn mich nicht alles tÃ¤uscht!
Woher wÃ¼rdest du es bekommen? Hast du evtl. Bilder, um vielleicht den Zustand etwas genauer definieren zu kÃ¶nnen?

FLO


----------



## evasor (22. April 2006)

also nur zum Bsp. sowas http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=13407&sort=1&cat=all&page=1
ist ja bloß zu klein für mich ... habe bloß vom händler das 05 für 2200 angeboten bekommen und denke das deswegen noch mehr bei gebrauchten gehen muss!!


----------



## s.d (22. April 2006)

Klar muss ein gebrauchtes Bike billiger sein als ein neues aber das hängt natürlich auch sehr vom Zustand aber wenn du beim Händler kaufts hast du hald Garantie und du wirst beim Händler auch anderst behandelt wenn mal was kaputt ist als wie wenn du mit einem Bike kommst das du es wo anders gekauft hast


----------



## numinisflo (22. April 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo: das sind echt tolle Bilder die Ihr da im Urlaub geschossen habt. Habe gestern auch endlich meine Digicam geliefert bekommen. Mal schauen ab wann es bei mir mal ordentliche Bilder gibt
> Gruß zur Nacht,
> Robert




Hi Rob
freut mich, dass dir die Bilder gefallen! Dies war definitv das absolute Highlight meines noch recht kurzen Bikerlebens!!! Und der Trip an den Lago hat mich meinem Switch noch näher gebracht - es ist einfach das beste Fahrrad der Welt! Im "Downhill" oder bergrunterfahren ist es ein Traum, spielerisch, wendig, spaßig - vor allem mit dem Federdämpfer! Und ich bin auch über 1300 Höhenmeter bergauf pedaliert - und das nicht langsam. Fantastisch.

Hier einfach mal ein Bild vom Switch & mir auf dem Trail am Lago.....:








Mehr gibts in meiner Galery.

Gruß an alle

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2006)

Mußte heute mein Switch Pro (04er) komplett zerlegen, weil irgendwas richtig heftig geknackt hat beim verwinden, sprich heftig reintreten bzw. am hinteren Rad biegen.
Das knacken habe ich dann lokalisiert und es kommt vom hinteren rechten Gleitlager.
Da war letztes Jahr mal die Schraube locker und ich merkte es nicht gleich. Könnten Nachwirkungen sein. 
Aber die Schwingenlager haben mitlerweile auch schon spiel. 
Ich erwähne das nur weil man das wirklich erst dann merkt wenn nur noch das Schwingenlager drann ist.
Im zusammengebautem Zustand glaubt man alles ist spielfrei.

Aber meine Frage ist jetzt, weiß jemand wo man diese Gleitlager im Internet bestellen kann.
Und wie die Dinger vom Rahmen rausgehen 
Bei mir gibt es kein Fachgeschäft und des wo der Rahmen her ist exestiert so nimmer.

Net das ich doch noch Bikepark beim Rockytreffen wählen muß 


G.


----------



## s.d (23. April 2006)

Der Frank hat sie mit Sicherheit da: http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/


----------



## iNSANE! (23. April 2006)

Fuer Lager Ein und Ausbau ist Waerme hilfreich.
Mit Hilfe eines Heisluftfoehnes kann man die Lager dann danke der Ausdehnung des Rahmen leichter ausbauen, z.B. mit einer EXAKT (!) passenden Nuss. Einpressen dann analog dazu. Zum Einpressen sollte man sich Zeit, ein Holz und Fingerspitzengefuehl "nehmen".
Da kann man viel versauen.
Wenn Du Dir da nicht 100% sicher bist, lass es den Fachhaendler machen.
Auf der BA Site gibts glaub ich auch how to do's als *.pdf


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2006)

Das sind doch mal Tips....Danke.

Toller Laden. 
Da werde ich wohl mal anrufen......und auch ein paar Dosen kanadisches Bier bestellen

@Insane: Also des heißt auf jedenfall das die Lagerdinger keinen Ansatz haben und man kann sie direkt durchpressen?
Weil dann fertige ich mir ein Aus- und Einpreßwerkzeug.
Dachte mir nämlich irgendwie das die 2teilig sind und jeweils von links und rechts reingepreßt werden??
Aber wenn ich dort anruf werden die des schon wissen.


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (23. April 2006)

Ein Einpress Werkzeug ist sicher ein Hilfe! Damit sollte das gehen. Aber informier Dich VORHER auf jeden fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2006)

Hab mir sicherheitshalber auch 3 Dosen von dem Bier mitbestellt, falls es eine nervige Arbeit wird. 

G.


----------



## maple leaf (24. April 2006)

just back from Willingen 

Der erste Ritt auf dem Switch hat schon jetzt für die lange Wartezeit entschädigt!!! 






Ach ja, is alles NOCH orginal bis auf die shift guide von truvativ.

Gewicht: 20,80 KG 

Greetings from ffm


----------



## Mr.Fork (25. April 2006)

Nu is die 2005er 66 auch drin ( wg der Knöpfe , ja lacht nur)


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

Wieso, was soll mit den Knöpfen sein?

So wie es jetzt dasteht ist es ja ein richtiger Hardcorefreerider 

G.


----------



## Lasse (25. April 2006)

Fast ein Kilo mehr Gewicht (im Vergleich zu deiner Fox Talas) und deutlich mehr Bauhöhe wg. der Verstellknopfeloxierung? Ich lache nicht, aber ein bißchen Augenbrauenhochziehen muß erlaubt sein. Sieht klasse aus, keine Frage, aber ob es sich jetzt besser fährt als vorher? Naja, grundsätzlich passen Rahmen und Gabel optisch und vom Federweg sehr gut zusammen - ich fand nur, daß sich das 06er mit der niedrigeren 06er 66 auch schon ganz schön hecklastig fährt. Nochmal 1,5° flacherer Winkel - wird es da nicht träge und kippt ab? Gerade im Bezug auf dein Hausrevier, wo es ja eher flach ist und das Bike wohl kaum als reines Bergabrad eingesetzt wird?

*edit* Oder ist das eine 150mm 66er? Dann ist es von der Geo vermutlich nicht so wild.


----------



## Mr.Fork (25. April 2006)

Ja wegen der eloxierung und wg. Is2000.
Ist momentan 150mm, lässt sich aber leicht auf 170 bringen.
Mein Hausrevier ist hauptsächlich Willingen und Winterberg.
Für Touren ists jetzt irgendwie bissl schwer. Naja paar Funtouren werd ich schon noch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

Optisch find ichs jetzt eigentlich optimal 
Für Touren brauchst ja bloß einen BB draufmachen.
Meins wiegt mit AM´s jetzt 18.5kg. Und bis 1000 Höhenmeter geht schon damit.

G.


----------



## meth3434 (25. April 2006)

hey spedersen du bist echt ein schnellschiesser, aber das lob ich mir! 
Du hast die 66 also nur wegen den Knöpfen? das find ich super, genau solche freaks braucht man hier, dann sieht man auch hübschere räder! Ich find das Switch sehr geil so, war ne gute entscheidung die 36 rauszuwerfen und preislich hat sich das ja sicher auch gelohnt!


----------



## Mr.Fork (25. April 2006)

Naja geloht wäre jetzt übertrieben. 500 Euro habe ich für die alte ( 4 Monate )
36 bekommen. Neupreis 1200 Euro. Naja ich bekomme gute % da ich werbung für Local Bikeshops mache.


----------



## Jendo (25. April 2006)

Aber du hast damit ein echt heißen Switch Feger!

Bin grad von einer Tour zurück und sitze grad schwitzen im Leder Sessel.
Nun gleich die Fotos.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## iNSANE! (25. April 2006)

Schoen Jendo!

Spedersen: Das Bike ist NUR noch fett - und laesst nun verstaerkt von selbiger gabel traeumen  Sehr feines SetUp!


----------



## Jendo (25. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Schoen Jendo!
> 
> Spedersen: Das Bike ist NUR noch fett - und laesst nun verstaerkt von selbiger gabel traeumen  Sehr feines SetUp!


Danke. Ich hab auch schon bei eBa yund hier im Forum geguckt ob es nicht irgendwo noch eine gebrauchte 66 or so gibt...
Leider hab ich nix ordentliches Gefunden. Aber ich hab mir ja viele andere schöne Teile besorgt die ich "gleichmäßig" auf meine Bikes aufgeteilt habe. 
Und nun noch ein Bitte an Dich Sören:
Bitte mach nicht alle zwei Wochen schönere Teile an dein Bike...
Ich werd sonst verrückt hier. Kann nicht so oft mein Hintergrundbild wechseln


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

Hab auch noch ein Bild vom letzten Donnerstag von meinem Switch.......also des Rad oben links auf dem Bild 
Leider erkennt man die Einzelkomponeneten net so gut drauf 


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (25. April 2006)

Hey Joerg - Wo ist das denn? Todt Gravel Pit aus Kranked 1 ?


----------



## Redking (25. April 2006)

Hallo Jörg das sieht aber ganz schön krass aus!
Wieviel Auslauf ist denn da unten?
Außerdem wo ist das.

@ all:
Würdet ihr die Marzocchi 66 VF2 gegen die 66RC2X tauschen ??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (25. April 2006)

Sucht jemand nen Chris King mit Pewter-Naben und 823er Mavic Felgen?
(Zustand 1A) VB 500 Euro. Wird ausschliesslich an Switchfahrer verkauft, sonst 600 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2006)

@Insane und Redking: Ist bei Flossenbürg und der Auslauf ist die Crux....ist so 1.20m.
Und wenn du einmal kurz ins rutschen kommst, dann schepperts richtig gewaltig 
Hab noch eins ist aus dem Fichtelgebirge und das hat gar keinen Auslauf.
Geht direkt ins Wasser, wenns net klappt.

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (26. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ all:
> Würdet ihr die Marzocchi 66 VF2 gegen die 66RC2X tauschen ??



Nein, wenn optisch kein Wuensche offen sind: So gross ist der Funktionsvorteil fuer den "Normalo" ja nicht. Also Spar Dir das Geld.


----------



## Mr.Fork (26. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch noch ein Bild vom letzten Donnerstag von meinem Switch.......also des Rad oben links auf dem Bild
> Leider erkennt man die Einzelkomponeneten net so gut drauf
> 
> 
> G.



Aua sieht steil aus!


----------



## naiko (26. April 2006)

also steil ist ja nicht so schlimm, aber aehm, das sieht alles nass aus, ist steinig und wenn man sich da hinlegt, dann rutscht man ne weile, so schauts zumindest aus


----------



## meth3434 (26. April 2006)

ich find es sieht geil und nach verdammt viel spass aus! das mit dem auslauf is so ne sache, aber die gustav m würde es schon richten...;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2006)

@s.d: Rockyhändler Radsport Kimmerle erhält von mir auf jeden Fall mal 6 Punkte von maximal 5 erreichbaren  

@Andere: War net naß und nur "normal" steil im Gegensatz zum Bild vorher eher psychisch neutral 


G.


----------



## numinisflo (27. April 2006)

Jörg, das sind ja mal zwei absolut unglaubliche Bilder, die du eingestellt hast. Allen Respekt! Ich würde den Tipp von Felix aufgreifen - sieht wirklich aus wie der alte Kranked Style! Einfach ne Sequenz filmen, an Derek Westerlund schicken und dann bist du sicher dabei im new world disorder 7!
Hat es dich da schon mal hingelegt?
Und anscheinend hat dir der Frank geholfen mit deinen Lagerproblemen, läuft dein Switch wieder problemfrei und hat dir das Moosehead geschmeckt?


Jendo, deine Bilder gefallen mir auch sehr gut - beim zweiten ist definitiv ein künstlerischer Ansatz erkennbar!

Und Sören, meiner Meinung nach ist deine neue Gabel die perfekte für das Stealth, sieht einfach noch besser aus als das 2006er Model! Das du verrückt im positiven Sinne bist, wusste ich ja....

Ausserdem würde ich mich Felix Meinung anschließen, und die 66vf2 NICHT gegen die rc2x tauschen, das sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich zuviele Einstellungsparameter, als das sich dies preislich lohnen würde. Aber ist sicherlich Geschmacksache.


FLO


----------



## Jendo (27. April 2006)

wollte endlich mal meine neue Cam testen....
Kommt auch mit nach München. Mit Speicherplatz für 819 Bilder super geeignet. Spiegelreflex Einsteiger Modell und zur Zeit für mich ein Traum. Macht tolle Fotos (für meine Art von Fotographie) und ist sehr Handlig. Hoffe das ihr in München ein paar ordentliche Stunts hinlegt damit wir die dann später nicht nur über Video wieer ansehen können.
Bis morgen, JEndo


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Hmmm ??????
Irgendwie versteht mich im ganzen Forum niemand. 

Ich habe vom Tauschen geschrieben und nicht das ich erwäge dafür Geld auszugeben. 

Wegen der Optik würde ich es sowieso nicht machen, denn ich finde nicht, das die weiße Gabel wirklich gut zum Bike passen würde.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (27. April 2006)

Einer meiner berühmtesten Stunts ist sicher der one-hand-mit-X.O.-alle-Gängedurchschalter.... oder der no-look-to-faceplant.  
Freu mich aber, eure Skills zu sehen...

FLO

Edit: Klaus, wir haben doppelgepostet. Wenn du nichts zuzahlen musst, kommt es meiner Meinung nach darauf an, ob du mit den Einstellparametern der vf2 ausreichend bedient bist oder doch das komplette und sicherlich nicht leicht einzustellende Programm der rc2x bevorzugst.
Ansonsten nehmen sich die Gabeln wohl nichts.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2006)

Schon wegen der Einstellungen würde ich die rc2x nicht nehmen 
Also funktionieren wird die vf2 bestimmt genauso.
Die optimale Lösung war für mich die rc.(Hab ja selber eine 888 rc 05 und da ist alles identisch)
So wie die vom Spedersen. (Ist doch eine?)


@Numinisfloh: Bis jetzt ist immer alles gut gegangen. Aber man hat im Hinterkopf schon immer einen Plan B....nur den will man net wirklich ausführen 


G.


----------



## neikless (27. April 2006)

... vor einer ähnlich schwierigen entscheidung stehe ich auch jeden abend,
wenn ich meinen kühlschrank öffne ...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2006)

Genau so eins mit dem Elch drauf hab ich mir gestern gegönnt 

G.


----------



## meth3434 (27. April 2006)

Hi Redking, 

naja wenn es dir tatsächlich nicht ums optische bei der rc2x geht dann würde ich mir echt überlegen ob du die ganzen einstellungsmöglichkeit überhaupt vernünftig nutzen kannst oder ob dir nicht die gebotenen option genügen!


Mit persöhnlich gefällt die VF gar nicht, aber wie gesagt alles geschmackssache! 

Am besten ist echt meine schöne 66rc die der felix grad wegen defekter zugstufe am lago reparieren lässt ! 

@neikless: freut mich dass du neben dem kultigen bier auch noch ein richtiges Bier in deinem Kühlscharnk hast


----------



## numinisflo (27. April 2006)

Meth hat absolut Recht, es gibt sicher keine funktionellen Einwände gegen die rc2x, nur bin ich mir irgendwie sicher, das viele der "Laien" was das Einstellen der Gabel betrifft dies nicht richtig handhaben und auch nur ansatzweise nutzen - da würde ich mich selbst mit einschließen. Und bei den 05ern würde ich definitiv auch die rc favorisieren!
Und Meth: Heißt das, Felix ist am Lago mit deiner Gabel oder ist nur deine Gabel am Lago oder hab ich das komplett falsch verstanden??? 

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. April 2006)

ich finde die 66 RC2X ist optisch super style pure *geschmacksache klaro
die einstellung ist wenn man sich etwas zeit nimmt max eine stunde leicht
zu verstehen und wenn man dies tut macht es durchaus sinn und auch spaß
die gabel für seine bedürfnisse abstimmen zu können ich bin da eigentlich eher
ein tunings muffel aber wenn man weiß wie ... hat den vorteil das man sie
mit diesem wissen eben auch schnell und gezielt an zb neues oder unterschiedliches gelände und anforderungen anpassen kann


----------



## meth3434 (27. April 2006)

@stealthrider: stimmt absolut wenn mans nutzt machts sinn! Muss man selbst wissen ob man so viele features will oder eben nicht!

@flo: der felix is grad mitm mario am lago und hat meine gabel dabei weil wir sie vielleicht günstig (am besten natürlich um sonst;-)) am Marzocchi stand reparieren lassen wollen und wer weiss, vielleicht schmückt sie bald felix' switch...


----------



## fashizzel (28. April 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ... vor einer ähnlich schwierigen entscheidung stehe ich auch jeden abend,
> wenn ich meinen kühlschrank öffne ...


also für mich als münchner ist das eine ganz klare entscheidung


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. April 2006)

Hatte gerade langeweile und keine Lust zu arbeiten


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. April 2006)

Da wäre noch meine neue Tourenmütze


----------



## el Lingo (28. April 2006)

das obere foto ist doch aus willingen! wirklich groß geflogen bist du bei dem bild aber nicht, oder?
ist nicht bös gemeint, aber es schaut halt so aus, der körperhaltung nach zu urteilen...


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. April 2006)

Naja abgehoben bin ich schon, Der Kameraman ist aber ein Versager (beim fotografieren). Er fährt besser, ich kann besser Fotografieren


----------



## el Lingo (28. April 2006)

ich kenn das problem auch nur zu gut, dass die leute immer im falschen moment abdrücken. gerade bei absprung schaut es dann oft nicht so dynamisch aus. aber meine freundin hat das ganz gut drauf, wie man sehen kann




und das hier dürfte wohl der gleiche sprung wie deiner sein


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. April 2006)

leihst Du Sie mir?


----------



## el Lingo (28. April 2006)

wenn du beim bikefestival in willinge bist, macht sie bestimmt ein paar bilder von dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (28. April 2006)

Mal schauen, wollte eigentlich, daß meine Tochter (7) bei der JuniorTrophy mitfährt.


----------



## el Lingo (28. April 2006)

dann können wir ja mal zusammen eine abfahrt nehmen...


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. April 2006)

Gern! Bin sonst auch am 21.5 dort


----------



## switchNB (30. April 2006)

Hallo allerseits! 

Vielleicht komme ich etwas spät - aber besser spät als nie 

Ich war grad biken da hat mich das Wetter böse überrascht aber fürn Foto hats noch gereicht.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Switch, ich fahre es seit 2003, und seit etwa einem Jahr in dieser Konfiguration. 
Ist zwar nicht das aktuellste aber damit hat diese wunderbare Baureihe begonnen...


----------



## Alesana (30. April 2006)

geil geil geil, sag wo wohnst du?? da muss ich hin...!


----------



## switchNB (30. April 2006)

> da muss ich hin...!



da musst du nach Neubrandenburg - das liegt in M-V, also wahrscheinlich leider nicht bei dir um die Ecke 

da muss ich hin...!


----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2006)

Hi

Endlich mal wieder ein neues "altes" Switch - gefällt mir aber extrem gut, wie du es aufgebaut hast.
Um mich dem Kollegen oben anzuschließen: Wahnsinns geile North-Shores scheint es bei dir zu geben. Kannst du sagen, wo das genau ist?

Viele Grüße

FLO

Edit: Okay, du warst schon schneller! Leider doch etwas weit weg von mir....
Wenn du dein Switch schon fast 3 Jahre fährst, wie zufrieden bist du nach so langer Zeit mit dem Bike?


----------



## maple leaf (30. April 2006)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem Switch!





Änderungen:

-RF Diablos 50mm statt 70mm 
-Big Betty 2.4 statt Marzocchi Bomer 2.6
-RM Sattel "Maple Leaf" statt SDG FRD


----------



## switchNB (30. April 2006)

Das gleiche Problem (schreckliche Entfernung) haben wir hier mit den Bikeparks...

Mit dem Switch bin ich sehr zufrieden, wenn man erstmal alle Teile (insbesondere die Kettenführung) dran hat, läufts und läufts und läufts...

Kleine Probleme habe ich mit dem Hauptlager, auf der Rechten Seite löst sich gern mal die Befestigung - da hat auch Lack nix geholfen - aber öfter mal nen Blick drauf zur Kontrolle, dann ists in Ordnung.

Manchmal vermisse ich an dem Dämpfer ein paar Tuning-Möglichkeiten, und leider passt auch kein anderer Dämpfer rein - aber das Grund-Setup ist schon in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2006)

Das hört sich auf jeden Fall mal gut an, wenn nach mehreren Jahren keine großen Probleme auftreten.

@Bas: Der Sattel ist einfach nur geil. Wusste gar nicht, dass es so einen gibt mit dem maple leaf drauf . Wo bekommt man den?
Warst du mit den Marzocchi Reifen nicht zufrieden oder hast du aus Gewichtsgründen gewechselt?

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (30. April 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich auf jeden Fall mal gut an, wenn nach mehreren Jahren keine großen Probleme auftreten.
> 
> @Bas: Der Sattel ist einfach nur geil. Wusste gar nicht, dass es so einen gibt mit dem maple leaf drauf . Wo bekommt man den?
> Warst du mit den Marzocchi Reifen nicht zufrieden oder hast du aus Gewichtsgründen gewechselt?
> ...



@Flo

Reifen habe ich wegen dem Gewicht und dem Rollwiederstand getauscht!
Der Sattel war als orginal an meinem 01er Elemetn Race verbaut! Ist aber nur eine Übergangslösung bis mein WTB Laser V Team kommt! Oder vielleicht doch die Endlösung  Bin mir da noch nett so sicher! Jetzt fehlen nur noch neue LRS! Entweder Deemax oder DT 440 Freeride oder doch DT FR-2350???

we will see 

bas


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Update von meinem Switch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
kannst du mir sagen was für eine Kettenführung du dran hast?
Und was bringen die anderen Reifen an Geweichtsersparnis?
Es war ja vorherschon schön aber der Sattel passt super! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (30. April 2006)

@REDKING

Gewicht kann ich nicht genau sagen! Werde es mal next week bei meinem Dealer an die Digi-Waage hängen! Kettenführung ist von Truvativ die shift guide!  funktioniert super und kostet weniger als ein Drittel der sehr schönen E13! 

greetings bas


----------



## meth3434 (30. April 2006)

@maple_leaf: mein tipp: nimm die deemax! die wären optisch einfach der hammer an dem bike! der fr2350 ist unverhältnismässig teuer und das rot passt nicht zum hauptrahmen, denke das würde sich beissen! 

@switch_nb: sorry dein biek ist ja wirklich nett, aber mich haben eher die north shores vom hocker gerissen! das ist ja wahnsinn! steht das zeug legal bei euch rum oder ist das ein privatgelände? magst du vielleicht mal ein paar bilder posten auf denen man den ganzen umfang der anlage sieht? wäre sehr interessant...
und trotzdem: schönes switch


----------



## switchNB (30. April 2006)

Hallo, auf besonderen Wunsch hier mal 2 Pics auf denen sich bestimmt jedes Switch wohlfühlt  

Für weitere Infos: Klick mich!

Das ist ein Vereinsgelände, quasi irgendwie privat und legal. wir freuen uns aber auch über Gäste, am besten vorher mit uns in Verbindung setzen, dann gibts keine Probs










Auch der Norden rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (30. April 2006)

Leck mich fett ist das ein geiler North Shore Park!!!


----------



## Mr.Fork (30. April 2006)

Auch mein Lob. Genial! Eure Homepage ist auch gut gemacht!
Ja wir im Norden sind gar nicht so Übel


----------



## Mr.Fork (30. April 2006)

Sehr schön geworden!
Ich meine das Bike von Maple Leaf


----------



## neikless (1. Mai 2006)

[email protected] dein bike wird immer besser ! deemax würden optisch vielleicht gut passen aber leichter wirds dadurch nicht und wirklich begeistert bin ich von deemax auch nicht und die roten DT´s sind einfach nur unverschämt ...
sattel passt supi kefü ist oki aber die e13 funzet auch mehr als 3/drittel besser ! habe sie seit fast 2 jahre ohne je daran was getan zu haben ... wer kann das von der truvativ shiftguide sagen ???


zu euch nach neubrandenburg komme ich diesen sommer noch ganz sicher ! freue mich !
sau geile northshore ...


----------



## meth3434 (1. Mai 2006)

heilige ********! das ist ja völlig gestört! mir läuft gerade die sabber aus dem mund, der anblick ist zu viel für mich! deine ersten bilder liessen ja schon auf viel schliessen, aber so viel...
ich beneide dich dass du da riden kannst! danke für die pics!


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein 2004er Switch SL als Vorführrad von einem Händler gekauft und war damit einmal am Gardasee und einmal im Bikepark. Für die Garda-Trails fand ich das grosse klasse, aber das Bikepark-Fahren macht mir doch nicht soviel Spass. Und daher denke ich darüber nach, vielleicht doch auf ein "gemässigteres" Bike zu setzen. 

Frage an Euch: Was kann man realistischerweise für so ein Bike noch bekommen, wenn man es verkauft? (Bilder und Beschreibung siehe hier)


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Mai 2006)

ich sag mal so zwischen 1200 und 1500 je nach Gück!
Schönes Rad übrigens


----------



## Jendo (1. Mai 2006)

Also unter 1500 würd ichs definitiv nicht abgeben. Aber man sollte auch bedenken das es die 2004er SL Bikes grad relativ häufig in online shops gibt und die da sehr stark reduziert angeboten werden. 
An welches Alternativ Bike hattest du denn gedacht?
Gruß Robert


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Mai 2006)

Gipfeltreffen


----------



## numinisflo (1. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Also unter 1500 würd ichs definitiv nicht abgeben. Aber man sollte auch bedenken das es die 2004er SL Bikes grad relativ häufig in online shops gibt und die da sehr stark reduziert angeboten werden.
> An welches Alternativ Bike hattest du denn gedacht?
> Gruß Robert




Das sehe ich genauso, auch wenn es teilweise schwierig ist, auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt den angestrebten Preis zu erzielen. Aber für unter 1500,- würde ich so ein Bike niemals, aber nienieniemals hergeben! (Ich würde es auch für mehr nicht abgeben, aber wenn man ernsthaft plant, es zu verkaufen....)
Ich habe letzten Sommer für mein Centurion noch deutlich über 1000,- bekommen, das war auch ein 2004er Bike und mit Sicherheit weitaus weniger wert, als das 04er Switch SL!

@Sören: Schönes Gipfeltreffen der unsichtbaren Fraktion (da waren dann 2/25 aller Stealth dieses Landes versammelt). Sind die Bilder aus den Harburger Bergen?


FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Mai 2006)

Ja Auf dem höchsten punkt. 160 M und nicht lachen!
Die Abfahrt runter ist Supergeil!


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Auf dem höchsten punkt. 160 M und nicht lachen!
> Die Abfahrt runter ist Supergeil!


Hallo Sören,
 das sind dan 30 Hm mehr als bei mir?  
Fliegenberg 133,5m 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Mai 2006)

Hauptsache Spaß! Und den hat man.
Trotz der nun 17,8 Kg Kampfgewicht machen Touren auf dem Switch immernoch Laune. 
@Redking Von mir auch schnelle Genesungswünsche! (Geilste Bike der Welt
und dann sowas!)


----------



## soederbohm (1. Mai 2006)

Ist ja niedlich  

Mein Hausberg hat 1.669m und ist noch nicht der höchste im Tal. Aber ich hab auch wirklich Glück, in so einer Lage zu wohnen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Danke Sören  

Und @ soederbohm:  ich bin ganz neidisch! 
Dort würde dann wohl auch mal meine bergauffahrschwäche schwinden! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Also unter 1500 würd ichs definitiv nicht abgeben. Aber man sollte auch bedenken das es die 2004er SL Bikes grad relativ häufig in online shops gibt und die da sehr stark reduziert angeboten werden.
> An welches Alternativ Bike hattest du denn gedacht?
> Gruß Robert



Hm, ja bei der Alternative weiss ich noch nicht so recht. Wie gesagt, Trail-fahren liebe ich sehr, kann auch schön technisch werden. Muss auch auf langen Touren noch Spass machen. Sprünge sind dafür aber nicht so meins.

Bin letztens das "alte" Slayer von nem Freund mal gefahren und fands ganz gut. Oder Nicolai Helius CC. In meinem "Heimatthread" fahren irgendwie alle Fusion. Bin ich auch mal ein paar Meter gefahren und scheint vom Fahrwerk her sehr anständig zu sein. Optik ist aber imho suboptimal...

Um bei aktuellen Rocky zu bleiben, fehlt mir aber irgendwie das richtige Modell.  Das ETSX ist mir zu filigran und für das neue Slayer kann ich auch gleich bei meinem Switch SL bleiben, scheint mir.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Jendo (1. Mai 2006)

warum nimmst du dann nicht ein altes Slayer??
Das bekommt man doch "recht günstig"  im Netz und sicherlich auch noch beim Händler. Da hättest du dann die bewährte Rocky Qualität mit potenten 130mm FW für dickere Touren. Der Rest hängt ja von deinem Teilegeschmack ab und lässt sich je nach belieben verändern.
Robert


----------



## vatti (2. Mai 2006)

Hi !

ihr könnt mir bestimmt helfen, ich suche dringend einen rocky mountain händler in der nähe von deggendorf. spiel mit dem gedanken mir eins zu kaufen, nur würd ich gern mal ne testfahrt machen. falls jemand was weiss kann er mir ja ne pm schreiben, thx !


----------



## maple leaf (2. Mai 2006)

vatti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> ihr könnt mir bestimmt helfen, ich suche dringend einen rocky mountain händler in der nähe von deggendorf. spiel mit dem gedanken mir eins zu kaufen, nur würd ich gern mal ne testfahrt machen. falls jemand was weiss kann er mir ja ne pm schreiben, thx !



Hey vatti,

keine Ahnung wo deggendorf ist, aber gib mal hier:

www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=9

Deine Postleitzahl ein! 

greetings bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Guys...hier mal Marios, Wades, Robs und mein Switch. Ganz unterschiedliche Interpretationen...


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Mai 2006)

Jau jetzt sieht Dein Switch gut aus Felix!


----------



## Jendo (2. Mai 2006)

Wo ist deine Dorado Felix???


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist deine Dorado Felix???


Steht neben mir 

Update - jetzt mit 66, und schwarzen, kaum sichtbaren BOMBER Decals. Nice. Bewertungen erwuenscht


----------



## maple leaf (2. Mai 2006)

@iNSANE!

Einfach nur geil Dein STEALTH mit MZ66!!! Gefällt mir echt besser als mit Dorado!!! 

greetings bas


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Mai 2006)

Darf ich auch nochma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (2. Mai 2006)

jaaaaaa ! felix endlich ehrlich gesagt die dorade gefiel mir noch nie
jetzt sieht es sehr nice aus ! und das bild mit den switch´s ist himmlich !


----------



## Jendo (2. Mai 2006)

@ Felix und Sören.
Ihr seid die echten Bike Götter!  Jedesmal wenn ihr hier neue Bilder postet bekomm ich ein riesiges Grinsen vom linken zum rechten Ohr (manchmal auch andersrum!). Aber es könnte auch NEID sein...!

Was soll man den dazu noch sagen??? WOW! 
Am besten besorg ich mir noch ein LKW, Brecheisen und Trennschleifer und dann mach ich das Geschäft meines Lebens zum Rocky Meeting 
neidischer Gruß, Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Hui Jendo - danke! Das war aber jetzt sehr nett. Danke auch Neikless!
Die 66 passt viel besser ins Bike - ich bin echt fro um den Umbau.

@ Soeren - schon mal ueberlegt die MTX Aufkleber evtl zu entfernen? Nur son Vorschlag  Sonst: Heisses Bike - ganz klar!


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Mai 2006)

@Insane.
Du wirst es nicht glauben. Ja, es waren Anfangs noch 3 auf jeder seite und Felge. Aber die letzten mach ich glaube ich auch ab!


----------



## meth3434 (2. Mai 2006)

@spedersen: das ist ne gute entscheidung! die dinger sind...naja.. egal! dein bike sieht einfach hammer aus! und die 66rc passt bei beiden Bikes viel besser als die rc2x!


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Mai 2006)

@meth
Hast Du was gegen die Felge an sich? Ich find sie genial! Leicht ( 620g) Stabil, Breit 34mm. Ist die geschweisste, nicht die gesteckte. ????


----------



## meth3434 (2. Mai 2006)

ne mit den "dingern" meinte ich die aufkleber! die felge ist super, vor allem deine version ist echt gut! nur die aufkleber sind eben etwas bunt, aber wenn sie eh runter kommen is das ja kein thema...


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Mai 2006)

Beruhigt mich. Fahr sie zum 1. mal. Hätte ja sein können, daß Du bereits schlechte Erfahrung damit hattest.


----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2006)

WICHTIGE FRAGE:
Welchen Durchmesser hat dei Sattelstütze bei einem Switch `04 ???
Ich war der Meinung das es 31,6mm sind, aber irgendwie passt meinen neue Sattelstütze da nicht rein...? Kann es irgendwie sein das es sich hjier doch um 30,9mm handelt???
JEndo


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Mai 2006)

30.9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (3. Mai 2006)

hey das wollte ich auch sagen


----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2006)

Herzlichen Dank. Somit kÃ¶nnt ihr mir Gratulieren das ich schÃ¶ne 60â¬in den Sand gesetzt hab!
Heute angekommen, gleich auf das richtige MaÃ gekÃ¼rzt und dann probiert ins "Loch" zu bekommen... nix da...F*** Sh** NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIINNN!  

Ja, das war mal wieder typisch Ich!
Braucht jemand eine Thomson Elite in 31,6 mit einer lÃ¤nge von 28cm ??


----------



## Stiftsquelle (3. Mai 2006)

Ich mess morgen mal nach und meld mich per pm 

mfg Jannik


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. Mai 2006)

hihi kenn ich!
Btw Jendo der link zu Deiner Homepage geht nicht


----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2006)

ok, jetzt dürfte der Link funktionieren...


----------



## h4ribo (3. Mai 2006)

hi leute, mal kurz eine frage , da gibbet des eine moko in ebay nur irgendwie macht mir die 2 dellen sorgen 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

ich weiß nicht ob ich falsch liege oder ob des normal ist deshalb frag ich jetzt euch ja
ich meine natührlich unten in den kettenstreben auf der anderen seite ist es ebenfalls außen wenn man sich den rahmen anguckt..(anderes bild)
danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. Mai 2006)

Schöne Bilder jendo (Auf Deiner Page)


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. Mai 2006)

LOL.
Ist das ein Scherz? Die gehören da hin!


----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2006)

@friedenau:
das muss so sein. Ist bei allen Switches so, jedenfalls bei den vor 2006! Also keine Angst. Einfach kaufen..

@Sören: Schön das sie Dir gefallen.Es werden hoffentlich bald neue Pics online sein, spätestens nachm RockyMeeting wenn die 1GB Speicherkarte ausm Foto voll ist, werd ich die Page überladen.

GRuß,Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (3. Mai 2006)

@Friedenau-Freer: Die Dellen gehören dahin! Wenn man nämlich ein etwas kürzeres Innenlager benutzt, dass die Kurbeln noch frei laufen können.


----------



## meth3434 (4. Mai 2006)

@jendo: nette page! das bild bei bikes is im unteren streckenteil des downhills in bischofsmais, gell?


----------



## Jendo (4. Mai 2006)

genau! Ist so ziemlich der einzige Bike Urlaub wo es einigermaßen vernünftige Bilder gibt. Bin meistens alleine mit dem Bike unterwegs und da macht es sich halt schlecht beim Riden zu knipsen 
Jetzt hab ich aber mir eine Digicam gegönnt und werd mal sehen das es bald mal ein paar mehr Bilder gibt.
Robert


----------



## Alesana (4. Mai 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> @jendo: nette page! das bild bei bikes is im unteren streckenteil des downhills in bischofsmais, gell?




das is der drop über den stein, wo die dh strecke kurz direkt aufm selben weg sozusagen is wie der bikerx, danach gehts rechts un so.


----------



## numinisflo (5. Mai 2006)

Da kommt man vom studieren nach Hause, und dann sieht man so etwas!
Felix - dein Bild mit 4 mal Switch in unterschiedlichster Farbe & Form ernenne ich hiermit zum *Bild des Jahres* im Switch-Thread! Wie war das riden mit Wade???? Unfassbar, Meth hat mir davon erzählt, ich bin erblasst vor Neid...aber ich freue mich für dich!
Und ja, ich schließe mich den anderen Meinungen an: Das Stealth mit der 66 von 05 ist wohl das schönste Switch, welches man bekommen kann. Unfassbar schön.
Ich werde mich die Tage bei dir oder Meth melden, da ich evtl. plane, schon etwas früher zum Rocky-Treffen anzureisen - das können wir dann ja besprechen!


Rob, als ich das Malheur mit deiner Sattelstütze gelesen habe, musste ich einfach lachen......tut mir leid....aber wäre mir fast auch passiert, ich habe aber kurz vor Auktionsende nochmal nachgemessen, war irgendwie auch auf 31,6 fixiert.


Friedenau, die Frage mit den Dellen war nicht Ernst gemeint, oder? 


Gruß

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Mai 2006)

Danke Danke fuer die Blumen! Man tut was man kann. Und da ich immer Raum fuer Verbesserungen sehe hier das neueste Update mit farblich passendem Helm, Diabolus Seatpost und natuerlich schwarzer Kettenfuehrung! Das rockt find ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (5. Mai 2006)

Schon toll,
nur der Sattel von Giro (wusste gar nicht, dass die auch Sättel bauen) ist ein bißchen unförmig   
Tut das nicht weh beim Fahren ?  

Ganz ernsthaft: Tolles Outfit, dein Stealth. Auch wenn Du es nicht mehr hören kannst: Bitte, bitte, tausch die Kurbel aus !!!

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Mai 2006)

Dankeschoen. Und ja - ich tausch die Kurbel ja! Keine Sorge. Nach Willingen ists ne schwarze Diabolus.


----------



## bike-it-easy (5. Mai 2006)




----------



## numinisflo (5. Mai 2006)

Gute Entscheidung mit der Diabolus-Kurbel Felix! Ich vermute auch, dass das Stealth für die Diabolus-Parts gebaut wurde, da passen sie auch wirklich hin . In letzter Zeit habe ich einige Bikes mit Diabolus gesehen, an denen es einfach nicht passt (das waren keinen Rockies).

An mein nächstes RM kommen auch Diabolus-Parts, das sehe ich schon....

FLO


----------



## s.d (5. Mai 2006)

Mit den Kurbeln wirds dann perfekt.
Den Punkt hab ich extra für dich gemacht Felix.


----------



## Jendo (5. Mai 2006)

Sehr Crazy Bilder wieder online...
Heute endlich mal wieder ne kleine Tour mit Top Fotowetter. Das will ich euch ja nicht vorenthalten, auch wenn die Sattelstütze noch die alte ist... haha!













Gruß, Robert


----------



## numinisflo (6. Mai 2006)

Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder Rob! Da hat sich die neue Digitalkamera wohl schon bezahlt gemacht! Und der künstlerische "touch" ist nicht zu übersehen.....was im Gegenzug natürlich fürs Rocky Treffen bedeutet, dass du dich ins Zeug legen musst...
Trotz der numerischen und optischen Übermacht der 2006er Switchs und vor allem der Sensations-Stealths finde ich die "alten" Switchs (wozu ich meins auch zähle....) einfach wunderschön.

Gruß

FLO

...ach ja, Sattelstütze....


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Mai 2006)

Finde mein altes Switch auch schoen!



War auch nen heisser Ride! Aber die Performance vom neuen ist schon besser.


----------



## numinisflo (6. Mai 2006)

Dein altes war auch geil, stimmt! Die Performanceverbesserung des 06ers möchte ich endlich mal selbst testen....

Was ist eigentlich aus deinem alten Switch geworden? Wo hast du das Bike verkauft?

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Mai 2006)

Den Frame hab ich hier im Bikemarkt verkauft - aber nie wieder was von dem Bike gehoert oder gesehen. Schade. Hab zwar um nen Foto des neuen Aufbaues gebeten...aber der Typ war wohl eh etwas seltsam. Schade dass man aus finaziellen Gruenden nicht alles behalten kann.
Den groessten Vorteil des neuen Switch seh ich in der Haltbarkeit. O-Ton Wade: "It's so durable, and can take a lot of serious abuse." Das Switch ist das derzeit wohl haltbarste Rocky. Die Optik allein ist sehr Vertrauen Einfloesend. Da reisst nix - sag ich mal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spyke_de (7. Mai 2006)

@Insane: sehr geile pics vom Largo, besonders mit Wade, biste stolz oder 
@ Numinisflo - auch sehr schöne pics, glückwunsch.
hier und da noch ein paar Veränderungen vorgenommen:


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Mai 2006)

Der Oberhammer Hans-Christian! Auch die Kendas gefallen mir


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Mai 2006)

Super Geil! Die Spinergy passen genial in den Rahmen!!


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Mai 2006)

Dem schliess ich mich an - wollte ja auch erst welche. Passen echt top rein. Sonst noch Weiss Tuning geplant?!


----------



## Schoschi (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
hätte mal ne kurze Frage zum Switch, zumindest zum "Alten". Hab gehört daß es da die tollsten Probleme geben soll wenn man das Teil vorne mit 3 Kettenblättern aufbauen will. Hab mir mal ein paar Fotos angesehen, wüsste jetzt nicht wo es da haken sollte. Aber sowas merkt man ja immer erst beim basteln. Funzt das jetzt ordentlich oder nicht.......?

THX im Voraus

Grüße


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

Also da gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme! Wieso auch! Das Teil wird doch auch so geliefert und kam und kommt in jeder Version mit 3 Kettenblättern und Umwerfer. Wüsste nicht welches Problem da auftreten sollte.
Gruß JEndo


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2006)

Ich kann dir nur recht geben, funktioniert tadellos mit 3 Kettenblättern. Auch wenn das wohl bald ein Ende hat.

Das Stealth mit den Spinergys ist wahnsinnig schön! Die Laufräder sind wie für das Bike geschaffen. Genial.

FLO


----------



## Schoschi (8. Mai 2006)

Jo danke,

das wollte ich hören. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte das Teil mal. Wollt ihn dazu mal ein bissl ausfragen, der winkte aber nur mit den Worten "Drecksrad, nur mit 2 Kettenblättern zu fahren" ab. Hat dann noch irgendwas erzählt, bin dann aber auch nicht mehr darauf eingegangen........wer weiß was der da zusammengeschustert hat. Ich hatte aber eben auch schon mal irgendwas gelesen über solche Probleme, dachte ich zumindest, kann mich aber auch täuschen...............

Grüße


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2006)

Alles was du brauchst sind diese beiden Halbschalen die um dieses "Gerippe" im Tretlagerbereich montiert werden um eine Runde Aufnahme fuer die Umwerferschelle zu erzeugen.
Ich bin das 04er Switch mit 3, 2, 1 Kettenblaettern gefahren - Null Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Mai 2006)

switch stealth winterberg drop ca 3m ( 3.versuch)  11.05.2006
gern zu bewerten einfach anklicken


----------



## Jendo (11. Mai 2006)

das sieht fast so aus als ob du ein Wheelie die Dachschräge runter rollerst 
Schönes Bild, ich will auch endlich wieder fliegen!
GRuß, Robert


----------



## numinisflo (12. Mai 2006)

Das ist wirklich ein verdammt geiles Bild! Hut ab vor dem Sprung!
Und wie der Robert schon sagte: Die Ausbaustufe ist der Wheelie vom Dach runter....

FLO


----------



## Lucifer13 (13. Mai 2006)

hi leute,

bin auf der suche nach nem wendigen freerider 170/170 und bin so auch aufs switch gekommen, macht die stabilität der vorjahresmodelle so einen froßen unterschied zum überarbeiteteen switch(06)? bin noch nich sonderlich lange beim sport (september) desshalb muss es was haltbares sein, damits mal nen sturz überlebt ohne dass manns gleich zum service schicken kann, wisst ihr wo man das radls testfahren kann ? wohne bei 77815. und hab ihr vielleicht tipps wo man das switch vielleicht ein bisschen günstiger bekommen kann, da ich noch schüler bin,(keine doppelbrücken gabel will ---> switch 1.0) und so nicht gerade mal 4000 aus der portokasse bezahle  danke für euer hilfe, schöner tread viele sehr sher sher geile räder gesehen!!! mfg nikki


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Mai 2006)

Hi Nikki, erstmal willkommen in der Community. Wenn Du willst kannst Du Dich mal im "Community Talk" vorstellen.
Zu Deiner Frage: JA - GANZ DEUTLICH. Das o6er Switch ist das derzeit haltbarste Rocky und dem alten DEUTLICH ueberlegen. Habe dazu ja schon mal ein Quote von Wade Simmons gebracht. Die hoeheren Kosten lohnen also.
Doch auch das alte Switch ist gut (hatte ich auch) und geht billiger her. Hat aber "nur" 150mm Hub. Die Frage ist immer was Du machen willst mit dem Bike. Robust ist es auch, allerdings hat das neue aus gutem Grund 3 Jahre Garantie.
Zum testen: auf der Bike Action website bzw in Thread zum Thema Testbikes findest Du alles dazu. 
Wenn Du noch fragen hast - poste, PM an mich, oder ICQ (ab Sonntag Abend wieder)
Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen. Gruss.


----------



## Lucifer13 (13. Mai 2006)

Hatt das 06 den älteren Brüdern viel an agilität und spieldrang einzubüßen? mh.. ich fahr halt erst seit septemer, aber das bike sollte schon irgendwann mal nen 5-6 m drop mitmachen können, bin zwar noch weit von entfernt aber ich hoffe dass es irgendwann mal so weit ist, und sonst, tricks tricks, dirt (wenig) city fr;D und halt einfach alles was zum freeride dazugehört, touren sind mir nicht so wichtig... deshhalb muss es auch nicht richtig touren tauglich sein also denkt ihr es lohnt sich für mich zu warten bis rocky ihre 07 modelle am start hat und ich viellecith ein 06 switch (2.0/3.0) für um die 2000-2500 öcken abluchsen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (13. Mai 2006)

Lucifer13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatt das 06 den älteren Brüdern viel an agilität und spieldrang einzubüßen? mh.. ich fahr halt erst seit septemer, aber das bike sollte schon irgendwann mal nen 5-6 m drop mitmachen können, bin zwar noch weit von entfernt aber ich hoffe dass es irgendwann mal so weit ist, und sonst, tricks tricks, dirt (wenig) city fr;D und halt einfach alles was zum freeride dazugehört, touren sind mir nicht so wichtig... deshhalb muss es auch nicht richtig touren tauglich sein also denkt ihr es lohnt sich für mich zu warten bis rocky ihre 07 modelle am start hat und ich viellecith ein 06 switch (2.0/3.0) für um die 2000-2500 öcken abluchsen kann?




Hey Lucifer13,

kann Dir nur empfehlen ein 06 Switch zu holen!!!  bin dieses Jahr erst richtig zum Freeriden gekommen und vorher all Mountain mit einem Element 01 gefahren! Das 06er Switch lässt sich trotz seines relativ hohen Gewichts (meins 18" ca. 19,?? kg) sehr wendig und agil fahren! Ich war jetzt erst zum zweiten mal in einem Bikepark (Winterberg) und kann sagen das es 2 m Drops mit einem Lächeln nimmt! Werde wohl noch ein Jahr oder länger brauchen um das Switch wirklich an seine Grenzen zu bekommen!

greetings bas

PS: 2500 EUR nächstes Jahr never ever


----------



## Jendo (13. Mai 2006)

Ob es sich für Dich lohnt zu warten musst du selbst entscheiden. Aber wenn du in ferner Zukunft vor hast, vom 10Geschosser zu droppen, nimm lieber das `06er Switch. Und dann lohnt es sich sicherlich für Dich noch bissl zu warten bis die aktuellen Modelle reduziert werden.
Wenn man fragen darf, Wie alt bist Du?
Gruß, Jendo


----------



## Xexano (13. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> n.
> Zu Deiner Frage: JA - GANZ DEUTLICH. Das o6er Switch ist das derzeit haltbarste Rocky und dem alten DEUTLICH ueberlegen.



Das haltbarste Rocky?!? Also ich glaube, du hast da noch die Linie RMX vergessen.  Aber wenn du meinst, es wäre das Stabilste von der Switch-Linie, dann hast du sicherlich recht.  

Und ob du das Switch für nur 2500,-  komplett kriegst (nächstes Jahr), glaube ich auch weniger. Schau dir ruhig mal die Preise an, die man für 2 Jahre alte Rockies anbietet. Da wirds schon mal recht teurer. 

Und: Rockies sind für Stabilität bekannt. Schau dir ein paar Bilder weiter oben an, die Drops von Winterberg. Ich glaube, das überzeugt.  Denn diese Drops sind nicht grad niedrig. Respect @ the bikers


----------



## Lucifer13 (14. Mai 2006)

Bin 16, desshalb is das mit dem Preis so ne Sache und, ich will ein bike wass einiges wegsteckt, will ja schließlich noch ein bisschen besser werden und nich immer nur 20cm absätze den gehweg runter "droppen"  

ABER wenn ich das hier lese: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216791 
schreckt mich dass vom switch ganz schön ab, besonders von den älteren...  

mfg nikki


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Das haltbarste Rocky?!? Also ich glaube, du hast da noch die Linie RMX vergessen.  Aber wenn du meinst, es wäre das Stabilste von der Switch-Linie, dann hast du sicherlich recht.



Nee Nee Xexano, auch wenn ich Dich vll desillusionieren muss - ich meine das Switch im GESAMTEN Rocky Programm. Und da gibts keine Diskussion - das Switch ist was Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau anbetrifft dem RMX in Sachen Festigkeit und Steifigkeit (sowieso) ueberlegen.
Das mit dem RMX die Films und big actions gemacth werden hat einen anderen Hintergrund.
Vll hoerst Du das als RMX'er nicht so gern, aber denk mal drueber nach worans liegen koennte


----------



## Jendo (14. Mai 2006)

Lucifer13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin 16, desshalb is das mit dem Preis so ne Sache und, ich will ein bike wass einiges wegsteckt, will ja schließlich noch ein bisschen besser werden und nich immer nur 20cm absätze den gehweg runter "droppen"
> 
> ABER wenn ich das hier lese: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216791
> schreckt mich dass vom switch ganz schön ab, besonders von den älteren...
> ...


Ja, da handelt es sich auch noch um die "hornalten" Switches! Der Hinterbau wurde dann ab 2004 geändert, das eine normal Dämpferlänge und sicherlich stabilere Dämpferaufnahmen gebrutzelt oder gestanzt oder cnc oder was weiß ich... gemacht wurden. Also ich bin der Meinung, das mein `04er Switch auch den dritten Weltkrieg überlebt, jedenfalls der Rahmen 

Grad was die aktuellen `06er Modelle angeht, dürften das wirklich mit abstand die haltbarsten Rockys sein. Das Gewicht belegt dies auch in entsprechender Form...!
GRuß 
 Robert


----------



## Mr.Fork (14. Mai 2006)

Bin am 21. in Willingen, würd mich freuen nen paar von Euch dort zu treffen!


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2006)

me2! - einfach zu finden am BA Stand! Freu mich auf euch!


----------



## Mr.Fork (14. Mai 2006)

Meinte nächstes Wochenende. Aber zur Bikemesse komm ich auch!


----------



## Mr.Fork (17. Mai 2006)

Sonst fahr ich Rocky!
Aber Touren über 30 KM erledige ich jetzt hiermit!
Sorry für das nicht Switch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (17. Mai 2006)

Naja, sieht ja wenigstens fast aus wie ein ETSX in Teamfarben...
Aber Du hast wie immer einen guten Geschmack 
Was ist das für ein Vorbau?
GRuß
 Robert

P.S. hab grad noch einen schlimmen Fehler im rechten Bild entdeckt  Der Schriftzug des Reifens ist nicht exakt über dem Schriftzug der Felge!


----------



## Mr.Fork (17. Mai 2006)

Die Scheissreifen sind schon ab. Sind Racing Ralphs dran.
Vorbau is Stevens Noname aber sausteif..


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Mai 2006)

mehr in meiner gallerie (switch stealth winterberg)


----------



## maple leaf (17. Mai 2006)

Switch in action, so muss das sein! 

sehr geile Bilder Stealth Rider!!! 

bas


----------



## jota (18. Mai 2006)

tach
morgen gehts für 8tage ab nach Most na Soci (slowenien)nur mit 7kollegas(ohne weibsvolk) zum freeriden.
bin mal gespannt wie sich das 05er switch sl so schlägt,mache mir ein paar sorgen um den luftdämpfer .fahre den dämpfer mit 18.5 bar.
gibts einen trick für ne not rep.bei nem luftdämpfer?

bilder gibts hinterher


----------



## jota (18. Mai 2006)

äähm warum fehlen die buchstaben?


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

Auf der Fox site gibts ne Anleitung wie man die Dichtungen im AirSleeve tauscht. Gute Haendler haben auch die Dichtungen da.
Mein FLOAT AVA RL im Switch SL hat ja doch 2 Tage im Bikepark gehalten. Fett.
Ich wuensche Dir bessere Haltbarkeit! Nimm wenn irgendwie moeglich nen Stahlfederdaempfer als Ersatz mit - nur son fatalistischer Tipp!


----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2006)

switch in action:

























hehe und ich find das alte switch reicht dicke


----------



## maple leaf (18. Mai 2006)

Sehr fette action pic´s!!! Welchen Platz hast Du denn belegt? oder war das nett bei the cut?

respekt bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (18. Mai 2006)

Seruvs Bastl.
Da hast du ja feine Action gezaubert! Lass mal hören was du für ein Paltz belegt hast


----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2006)

letzter... hab mein lauf volle versaut  hab eben oben nen schönen lang gehaltenen xup vom höchsten drop gemacht und dann noch tobbogan übers hipviech, aber naja, dann war ich am ersten dirt schon zu langsam und bin volle kantig durchgefahren immer mit treten dazwischen und konnte keinen einzigen trick mehr machen. und ein trick im lauf reicht eben ned...


----------



## numinisflo (18. Mai 2006)

Egal. Geile Bilder auf jeden Fall, sowohl von Bastian als auch vom Stealth Rider weiter oben!
Wie hoch ist der höchste Drop ungefähr?

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (18. Mai 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Egal. Geile Bilder auf jeden Fall, sowohl von Bastian als auch vom Stealth Rider weiter oben!
> Wie hoch ist der höchste Drop ungefähr?
> 
> FLO



Hey numinisflo,

der große ist ca. 3,5 m hoch! Ich habe mir bei meinem ersten Besuch in W-berg nur den 2 m gegeben. Wenn Du auf dem 3,5 Drop stehst wird einem schon ganz anders...

naja vielleicht pack ich den am Ende der Session! 

greetz bas


----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2006)

3m oder so... also ned so hoch, aber macht trotzdem spass bis auf dass die anfahrt zu kurz is


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

Shit Basti - ich haette auch mitfahren sollen. Dann waerste nur Vorletzter
Reife Leistung, alter! Coole Fotos.
Weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (18. Mai 2006)

@dirtjumpbastian

das vorletzte pic ist der absolute Burner!!! Platzierung egal Dein Syle ist für mich der Hammer!!!


----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2006)

cool, danke! freut mich zu hören! eigentlich würd ich gern noch ein bild zum thema style posten, aber das is ned mitm switch sondern mit so nem komischen flow und deswegen lass ich das. aber da ich mir in winterberg mein nagelneues sram x.9 zerstört hab, hab ich heut nen noch neueres draufgebaut und mach morgen ma en pic von mein switch rein


----------



## Mr.Fork (18. Mai 2006)

@Bastian: Ridingstyle    aber writingstyle


----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2006)

ich bin nur schüler der 12. klasse, also kann ich ned so gut schreiben  naja, ich schreib eben so, wie ich sprech und da kommt dann eben so nen kack da raus  so isses da wo ich wohn eben


----------



## Mr.Fork (18. Mai 2006)

Hihi schon ok. Musste mir von Dir nur auch schon blöde Sprüche anhören)
(zitat: schade, daß er damit nur Touren fährt)
Daher meine neue SIGNATUR


----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2006)

du hast keine signatur


----------



## Mr.Fork (18. Mai 2006)

Stimmt eigentlich! Vielleicht meinte ich ja Benutzertitel


----------



## numinisflo (19. Mai 2006)

Auch wenn es völlig offtopic ist, aber Sörens Stevens Bike da oben ^^ sieht für ein NichtRockyMountainSwitch sehr gut aus  Hast du das erst gekauft?

Ansonsten: Was war das für ein Slopestyle-Event, von dem die Fotos stammen? Hatte das irgendwas mit diesem The Cut Zeug zu tun?

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (19. Mai 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: Was war das für ein Slopestyle-Event, von dem die Fotos stammen? Hatte das irgendwas mit diesem The Cut Zeug zu tun?
> 
> FLO




Ja das war "The Cut"! 

hier gibts ein Filmchen: www.hd-freeride.de/filme/filme.html

greetz bas


----------



## numinisflo (19. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank Bas! Werde ich mir später anschauen - jetzt gehts einkaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eldorado69 (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Weiss wer ob sich ein Maxxis Minion DH R 26x2.70 in einem 2004 Switch hinten ausgeht auf Mavic 321 Felge ?
fanke im voraus sepp


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2006)

Nee - nimm 2.5 - 2.7 schleift dir im Dreck alles auf.


----------



## eldorado69 (19. Mai 2006)

ok danke.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Mai 2006)

Weil es gerade sowieso um die Minions geht, es mich unendlich Energie und Nerven gekostet hat - hier einfach mal völlig sinnfrei ein Bild von meinen Switch mit Minions in 2.5 super tacky.









FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

SEHR gute Wahl fuer Sonntag!
Ich nehm Dir mal noch ne kurze 30.9 Sattelstuetze mit - ist immer ein Vorteil


----------



## numinisflo (20. Mai 2006)

Wie gesagt, war ein Mordsgefuhrwerke....
Ja, nimm ruhig mit das Ding, du kannst die Stütze ja in den Carbonfender legen.....

Gruß und wir freuen uns wie Schnitzel (ums mal mit Meths Worten auszudrücken)

Cheers

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. Mai 2006)

Ich werde an Euch denken, während ich in Winterberg herumtolle


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

Auch Dir viel Spass Spedersen - ich hoffe Du denkst auch sonst an mich?! Wuerde mich freuen wenn das naechste Woche vll klappt.

Flo, das mit dem Fender wird wohl schwierig...


----------



## numinisflo (20. Mai 2006)

Sören, dir auch viel Spaß!

Felix, das ist nicht der Welten Untergang

Ansonsten bin ich heute mal als Kontrastprogramm zum morgigen Bikeparkday mit den tollen Minions eine Tour gefahren - war alles dabei: Asphalt, Wald, Anstieg, Bergab. Diese Teile sind die absolute Hölle auf der Straße, unfassbar wie das klebt. Wo ich sonst kaum ins Schwitzen komme auf einer unserer Hausstrecken sind mir fast die Oberschenkel geplatzt. 
Aber es war erlebnisreich. Sturmböen, umstürzende Bäume, umherfliegende Äste. Und ein Baum ist auf ne Stromleitung draufgestürzt und hat gebrannt - wir sind noch untendurch gehastet, haben die Feuerwehr angerufen und dann mit zwei extrem lauten, dumpfen Schlägen ein Verteilerhäuschen in die Luft gehen sehen......
Adventurebiking heißt das glaube ich.

Ansonsten c ya am Gaiskopf!!!! 

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

Freu mich auch - wird vll aehnlich abenteurlich


----------



## Alesana (23. Mai 2006)




----------



## Jendo (23. Mai 2006)

nette Studentenbude!
Aber ob ich meine Wohung für zwei Rockys opfern würde...? OK, ich würds auch machen!

Geile Bikes Basti.nice nice


----------



## neikless (24. Mai 2006)

der basti hat seinen ganz eigenen style was bikes (aufbau) angeht
und diesen guten geschmackt zeig er auch in seiner behausung - find ich 
das gilt übrigens auch für seinen riding style


----------



## numinisflo (24. Mai 2006)

Das sind definitiv zwei extrem geile Bikes! Und wie Jendo schon sagte, auch eine nette Studentenbude. 
Irgendwie neigen viele RM Biker dazu, sich mehrere RMs aufzubauen. Mal sehen, ob das bei mir auch mal was wird...

FLO


----------



## Kosak (28. Mai 2006)

Servus Leute!
Brauche unbedingt eine kaufberatung!
Fahre seit jahren ein Mountaincycle SanAndreas das nun aber ziemlich fertig ist! Nun Suche ich eine neue "EnduroMaschine"! Ich schwanke die ganze zeit zwischen Nicolai und RM!
Jetzt habe ich bei einem Händeler ein RM Switch1 Jahrgang05 reduziert entdeckt vor dem ich sage und schreibe 5min sabbernd gestanden bin  
Bin fast schon fest entschlossen mir das teil zuzulegen! 
das einzige was mich stört is die Marzocchi Droppoff die montiert is! ich vertraue luftgabeln net so lass mich aber gerne etwas besseren beleeren!
Könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen bin hin und hergerisssen^^
auch wenn ich im switch thread warscheinlich keine objektive meinung bekomme *gg*  (nur spassss) 
also bis denn! cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kosak (28. Mai 2006)

sry habe mich getäuscht! 
Is ein RM switch1 04er!
Anstatt 3490,- jetzt 2490,-!
Wäre aber denoch sehr sehr dankbar für tipps und anregungen! thx 
cu


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2006)

Hi Kosak,

sicher koennen wir Dir helfen - sogar objektiver als Du vll vermutest.
Das 04er Switch ist eine robuste Maschine mit der Du sicher gerade im Enduro Bereich viel Spass haben wirst - Bikepark ist auch kein Thema. Der Preis dafuer geht in Ordnung. Die 150mm Hub sind genug und sollten in Deinem Einsatzbereich passender sein als die fast 180mm des neuen Switch.
Um evtl Missverstaendnissen vorzubeugen - ist DAS: http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2004/switch/switch.aspx das Bike von dem wir sprechen?
Von den MZ Luftgabeln halte ich nicht so viel - aber da die Abstimmung (hatte ne Z150SL) recht schwierig sein kann.
Fuer Touring/Enduro seh ich in dem Rad besser eine Z150 Stahlfeder mit ETA.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## Kosak (28. Mai 2006)

Joa das is dat ding!!!  
Aber in life schauts noch viel fetter aus^^
Also auch net so begeistert von der gabel?
muss mal mit dem händler reden der hat im laden ne 888rc ausgestellt!
vielleicht kann er mir die gegen bissl aufpreis montieren^^ 
auf jeden fall mal nicht verkehrt wenn man an den kauf denkt oder?
preis is für das modeljahr auch ok? Von nicolai bikes sagt man ja das die unkaputtbar sind! wie stehts mit dem switch! wenn ich mir eure bilder so angucke müsste das switch eigentlich auch unzerstörbar sein oder?  
Danke für die hilfe insane!


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2006)

888? Nee - frag mal "Jendo" - der hatte ne Pike drin und jetzt ne Z150 - 888 ist ja der totale Overkill. Bestenfalls ne 66 (hatte ich ja auch)
Preis passt - ruf mal den Roesch in Muenchen an - der hat auch noch eines, glaube etwas billiger: 089 7255850
Kein Rad ist unzerstoerbar. Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## Kosak (28. Mai 2006)

Genau da steht das bike und die gabel   
suche gerade infos im netz über die mz dropp off comp dual crown die montiert is finde aber nix! wie is das ding bzw hält die was aus? weil wenn das ding ok is und sich gut fahren lässt bzw mein kampfgewicht von 90kilo aushältl wärs ja blöd die auszubauen! wie gesagt ich habe keine ahnung wie die gabel is!


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2006)

Ich entnehme Deiner Fragestellung:"wie is das ding bzw hält die was aus" einfach mal dass sie fuer Deinen Zweck sicher gut geignet ist...
Fahren tun sich alle MZ Gabeln gut, und wg der Haltbarkeit musst Du Dir auch bei 90kg keine Gedanken machen.
Lass die drin, fahr sie und wenn sie Dir dann nicht genuegt bau sie um.


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Mai 2006)

@ Kosak
Für 2400 hast Du bei E... eine riesige Auswahl an 04er und 05er switches, die wesentlich besser sind ( Austattung) Mein Tip: nimm das SL für 2399,-
Ist ne Marzocchi z1 drin. Halt nicht viel von E... aber wenn man weiss was man will.....


----------



## Hundeleine (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo spedersen 
 Insane gab mir den tipp das ich hier im treat mit meinen fragen besser auf gehoben wäre deshalb will ich es nun hier versuchen

kannst du mir deine uphill erfahrungen mit dem neuen Switch schildern

um einen kleinen Überblick zu bekommen warum ich das frage kannst ja erst mal das Thema Hinterbau am Switch06 lesen wäre echt nett von dir


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Mai 2006)

@Hundeleine
hmmm, Also.....
Was soll ich sagen, nen tourer ist das 06er Switch gewiss nicht. Machen kann manns schon. Ich denke mal 30KM dann ist ist Feierabend. Für Touren und mal bisschen Drops etc ist das Slayer, bzw das alte switch wesentlich besser.
Für viele Bikeparkbesuche und Ähnliches und gelegentliche Touren ist das neue Switch perfekt.
Der Gewichtsunterschied ist enorm. Mein altes Switch SL wog 15 Kg. Das 06 ( mit 66 statt fox 36) wiegt satte 18 kg.
Und ja! der Hintebau wippt bergauf! Da sch.... ich aber drauf. Es stört nicht wirklich.

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben. 

Ps: Das 06er switch ist das geilste Bike was man für Geld kaufen kann!
     ( hätte für das Geld auch jedes andre bekommen!)


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Mai 2006)

Hey Ihr Rocky Mountain-treffer wann gibts Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (28. Mai 2006)

Hey Kosak,
Die Drop Off funktioniert gar nicht! Ich hab das Switch `04 in blau und habe einmal eine kleine Runde im Händler hof damit gedreht. Mein Eindruck war sehr bescheiden, auch wenn man dazu sagen muss das sie nicht eingefahren war und das die Optik schon stark nach Strohhalm aussah...

Fazit war, das ich mir eine 888 ins Switch gepflanzt hatte, aber da stimmt die Geometrie überhaupt nicht mehr richtig. Die Front ist zu hoch genauso wie das Tretlager und co! Sowieso sind 200mm für ein Switch einfach zuviel. Hab mir vor zwei Tagen die Z150 gekauft und bin nach einer München City Tour und einem Bikepark Tag sehr zufrieden. Dazwischen hatte ich die Pike im Bike (wow das reimt sich!) aber die ist dann wirklich eher was für Endurotouren aber definitv nix für härtere Bikepark oder "schwerere" Personen 

Bist du Dir eigentlich sicher das der Rösch das 2004er Bike hat? Weil am Wochenende definitiv nur ein blaues 2005er Switch S1 im Verkaufsraum ausgestellt wurde! Das kannst du ganz leidcht daran erkennen das die 2004er DropOff Gabel noch mit Schnellspanner ausgeliefert wurde und die `05er S1 Switches "schon" mit DropOff incl Steckachse! Also check das nochmal ab, das sich die Farben deutlich unterscheiden...
Gruß JEndo


----------



## Jendo (28. Mai 2006)

@ Sören: Eventuell noch heut Abend...


----------



## Hundeleine (28. Mai 2006)

Ja hast mir schon geholfen berauf fahren ist ja nur mittel zum Zweck um an einen schönnen DH zu kommen mit eben allem was er zu bitten hat meine ausritte sehen meistens so aus zurest Droppen üben in unserem Krater danach
rauf auf 800Hm und richtig hart wieder runter bei der abfahrt sind Rampen die je nach tempo und geschik jede art von weite und Höhe zulassen

Das würde das Slayer sicher auch mitmachen nur bei unserem Krater bin ich mir da auf dauer einfach nicht sicher

Wie viel wog dein s eigentlich mit der 36er und warum der wechsel


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Mai 2006)

ICH HATTE DAS 06ER auch schon auf 16 kg runter.
( Fox36 rc2, crossmax xl etc.) 
Die 36 baute nicht hoch genug, Crossmax xl waren mir zu schmal.
Für ne 36 Van ( 160mm) fehlte das Kleingeld


----------



## Hundeleine (28. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das ja (nur) 1cm mehr oder macht der dann so viel aus ich spiele ja mit dem gedanken eine 66er light eta 170cm Fw. wenn ich mich für das switch entscheide einzubauen zum wippen nochmal ist wenn du das pro pedal d. voll rein drehst dann nicht wesentlich besser
 Denke mit 17kg+- könnte ich schon gut leben


----------



## Kosak (28. Mai 2006)

@Jendo! 
Ähh jetzt nichmehr 
Aber du hast recht glaub ich! die drop off war mit steckachse!
Aber du meinst also finger weg von dem teil?
wie gesagt fahre seit längerem ein san andreas und wollte eigentlich gar net umsteigen! aber als ich mir am samstag ein neues topeak alien besorgen wollte bin ich zum rösch und hab das switch da hängen sehen und war hin und weg! nur die gabel ! luftfederung schreckt mich irgendwie ab! auch wenns vielleicht einwandfrei funzt! Omann jetzt bin ich echt total verwirrt


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Mai 2006)

@hundeleine
Ja dann ists besser, aber Ansprechverhalten entsprechend schlechter.
Bin kein Freund von PPD und co


----------



## Jendo (28. Mai 2006)

@ Kosak: also da hab ich dich gut verwirrt... 
Ich glaub aber wenn es tatsächlich nicht noch ein zweites Switch da gab, das es sich wirklich um ein 2005er Modell gehandelt hat und da gab es aber schon ein Update der DropOff. Dürfte nix ganz so schlecht sein wie die von 2005! Aber mach doch einfachmal ne Probefahrt und check das Teil. Zur Zeit bekommt man ja recht gute gebrauchte oder in meinem Falle einen guten Preis im Shop 

Lass Dich also nicht durch die Gabel verhindert fühlen auf ein Switch umzusteigen, da läßt sich bestimmt och eine günstige alternative im Shop finden lassen.
GRuß Jendo


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Mai 2006)

Nette Bilder von Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (28. Mai 2006)

Wo gibts Bilder von uns??? Muss ich mir ansehen! Waren auch echt ein paar geniale Tage, die es zu wiederholen gilt! Mein Dank geht an die zwei Jungs aus München, aber dazu an anderer Stelle mehr.....

Robert & Kosak - wegen dem Switch, welches beim Rösch hängt: Ich bin mir zu 99 % sicher, dass es sich hierbei um das 2005er Modell handelt. Erstens liegt mir dies noch in Erinnerung und zweitens haben Robert und ich noch über die Unterschiede der Lackierungen zwischen seinem (deinem) 2004er und dem dortigen 2005er philosophiert. 
War ja auch genug Zeit, man könnte sagen, dort die eine oder andere Stunde verbracht zu haben.....
Aber hat sich gelohnt, mein Bike läuft endlich wieder zu 100 % und vor allem mit Kettenführung! Danke an den genialen Service beim Radsport Rösch, speziell an Tom!

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. Mai 2006)

bei Jendo im Album!


----------



## Xexano (29. Mai 2006)

@Hundeleine: Vielleicht solltest du mal auf ein Kommentar von Redking zu dem Thema warten...  
Also das Switch ist auf jeden Fall Bikeparktauglich! Es spricht aber auch sicherlich für das Switch, wenn Redking damit (mit bikeparkgeeigneter Ausstattung!) die Tour in Garmisch zu der Reintalangerhütte fährt...

Also: Mit genug Wadenkraft kann man immer etwas hochbekommen!  Hier bei mir im Homespot muss ich auch zu 80-90% alles hochkurbeln, um an gute Strecken ranzukommen und das mit einem ~21 kg RMX. 

Das wird also sicherlich klappen! Aber für eine stärkere Neigung zu Touren würde ich schon ein Slayer (90?) nehmen... ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, ein Slayer 90 am Montag probezufahren und muss sagen: Das (leichte?!) Gewicht hat mich echt begeistert, man zischt damit ordentlich ab. Die Gabel und der Dämpfer steckt jedoch sicherlich auch einigens weg.


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> @Hundeleine: Vielleicht solltest du mal auf ein Kommentar von Redking zu dem Thema warten...
> Also das Switch ist auf jeden Fall Bikeparktauglich! Es spricht aber auch sicherlich für das Switch, wenn Redking damit (mit bikeparkgeeigneter Ausstattung!) die Tour in Garmisch zu der Reintalangerhütte fährt...


Das Switch ist voll Bikparktauglich! 

Eine anspurchsvolle Tour kann man mit viel Willenslraft und Körperkraft auch fahren. Aber nur mit langer Sattelstütze!
Selbst bei Pro Pedal federt der Hinterbau, aber du merkst es nicht.
Wenn der Hinterreifen nicht durchgedreht hätte währe ich ohne zu schieben die 25% Steigung hochgekommen.








Hier fährts auch noch!





Hier an der Hütte






@Hundeleine
Viel Spaß beim Geld ausgeben wenn du das 2006 Switch auf 17Kilo drücken willst. Mein 16,5" Switch 3.0 wiegt 19,6 Kg !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kosak (29. Mai 2006)

Hi leute!
Also komme gerade vom Rösch und habe mir das Switch genau angeguckt!
Es ist defenetiv ein 05er!
Dennoch werde ich dieses bike doch nicht kaufen!
Ich habe mich mit nem Verkäufer drüber unterhalten und als ich auf die Gabel zu sprechen kam verdrehter dieser nur grinsend die Augen!  
Meine Vermutung hat sich dann doch bestätigt.
Bin mit ihm so verblieben das ich nächste woche nochmal reinschaue und mit nem kollegen von ihm der zur zeit im urlaub is und sich normal umd die rm´s kümmert, mich über ein neues 06er switch unterhalte bzw gleich bestelle!
Wollte mich nur nochmal für eure Hilfe und ratschläge bedanken!
Also machts gut und fahrt Vorsichtig  
PS: Melde mich dann wieder wenn ichs hab! Natürlich dann auch mit schönen bildern


----------



## Hundeleine (29. Mai 2006)

Danke für eure rege Beteiligung an meinen Aufbau und Kaufgedanken  

Wenn man vor hat so einen Batzen Geld auszugeben muss man halt echt gut drüber nachdenken 
Auserdem hab ihr echt recht wo ein willi do auch irgendwann ein bike auf dem Gipfel

Schwanke jetzt eigentlich nur noch minimal zwischen Wildsau keiler und switch
aber ihr wisst ja wie es wahrscheinlich ausgehen wird. Einmal Rocky immer Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (29. Mai 2006)

@redking
Lieber Redking: Kann es Sein, das Deine Gabel viel zu hart eingestellt ist?
Auf den Bildern kann man sehen, wie weit Sie eingetaucht ist. Normal wäre min. das doppelte.


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2006)

Ja, ist mir witzigerweise auch grad beim scrollen aufgefallen 

Spedersen - mach doch bitte wieder dein altes User Foto - sah viel cooler aus


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> @redking
> Lieber Redking: Kann es Sein, das Deine Gabel viel zu hart eingestellt ist?
> Auf den Bildern kann man sehen, wie weit Sie eingetaucht ist. Normal wäre min. das doppelte.



Hallo Sören,
Wie kann ich die denn weicher einstellen?? Druckstufe oder Zugstufe! 
Die Zug stufe habe ich so eingestellt das sie bei Drops nicht immer wei bescheuert ausfedert machte immer so metallische Geräusche.
Druckstufe ich weiß nich ob ich dran gedreht habe??
Oder ist zuviel Öl drin?
Die Luft habe ich ja wieder abgelassen nach dem Sie danach garnicht mehr federte!

Schade das du nicht in München warst.
Wann geht es das nächste Mal nach Winterberg?

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist mir witzigerweise auch grad beim scrollen aufgefallen
> 
> Spedersen - mach doch bitte wieder dein altes User Foto - sah viel cooler aus


Hi Felix,
Und wieso hast du in München nichts gesagt?
Oder lag es an dem schweren Rucksack das ich noch hecklastiger fuhr?
Die Feder ist ja eh zu weich!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (29. Mai 2006)

Besser Insane? Btw hab die Ahörner!
@ Redking. Keine Ahnung wie es bei der VF2 geht
vielleicht brauchst ne andre Feder. Bin am 25. Juni in Winterberg
Hoffe auch am Wochenende nach Willingen zu können. (sieht aber mies aus)


----------



## Mr.Fork (29. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sören,
> Wie kann ich die denn weicher einstellen?? Druckstufe oder Zugstufe!
> Die Zug stufe habe ich so eingestellt das sie bei Drops nicht immer wei bescheuert ausfedert machte immer so metallische Geräusche.
> Druckstufe ich weiß nich ob ich dran gedreht habe??
> ...



Hab für Dich nachgesehen:
Also....   Luft aus beiden Seiten rauslassen ( Meine Fahre ich ohne Luft)
sollte sie zu weich werden auf beiden seiten gleich viel reinpumpen.
Ist Sie ohne Luft immernoch zu hart: Feder tauschen

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Danke Sören,
ist aber gar keine Luft drin.
Ich finde die Gabel ja gar nicht zu hart, vielleicht änderst es sich wenn ich eine härtere Feder(für hinten) habe.

Nee mit meinen 80 Kilo ohne Ausrüstung werde ich keine weicheren Federn reinmachen.

Ich frag mal Xexano was er am 25 Juni vor hat, vielleicht kommen wir nach Winterberg.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (29. Mai 2006)

Wär cool!
Gib Bescheid wenn Ihr kommt!


----------



## Xexano (29. Mai 2006)

Ich schau mal im Kalender nach...  ich gebe aber erst morgen Bescheid... (Bilder auch erst morgen, sorry, war etwas länger bei DirtMetals...)


----------



## numinisflo (31. Mai 2006)

Von mir mal allen Respekt an Klaus! Mit dem Switch diese Tour mitzufahren, das ist aller Ehren wert!

Ansonsten würde mich mal interessieren, wer aus der Community eigentlich alles zum Slopestyle nach Saalbach geht???

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (31. Mai 2006)

ich wollte, hätte auch für nen t2s bekommen, aber naja, keine mitfahrgelegenheit und ******** und zuweit weg und insgesamt jetzt auch keine große lust. ich fahr lieber hier street und bau meine dirts und mein FOAMPIT


----------



## evasor (31. Mai 2006)

So  leute, ich schwanke noch Switch    //  SX Trail   // Whiplash
könnt ihr mich für die Ahornblätter begeistern?
wenn ja welche größe bei 185 cm? Freeride, aber auch tour.(probefahren kann ich nicht!!)
und zu guter letzt habt ihr eine gute adresse für gute preise? würde auch ein auslaufmodell nehmen....
THX


----------



## Redking (1. Juni 2006)

evasor schrieb:
			
		

> So  leute, ich schwanke noch Switch    //  SX Trail   // Whiplash
> könnt ihr mich für die Ahornblätter begeistern?
> wenn ja welche größe bei 185 cm? Freeride, aber auch tour.(probefahren kann ich nicht!!)
> und zu guter letzt habt ihr eine gute adresse für gute preise? würde auch ein auslaufmodell nehmen....
> THX


Ich auch hier ! 
Das Vorjahresmodell hat weniger Federweg hinten 152mm.
Das aktuelle Modell 178mm!
Mit einem 18 Zoll kannst du auch Touren fahren.  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Ich kann mich bezüglich der Rahmengröße des Switch den Ausführungen von Klaus nur anschließen: Bei deiner Größe und dem Anspruch von Freeriden und Touren ist der 18"er Rahmen sicher die beste und richtige Wahl. Allerdings ist es wirklich ein himmelweiter Unterschied zwischen dem 2005er und dem 2006er Switch! Sowohl der Federwegszuwachs als auch der komplett veränderte Rahmen (in puncto Stabilität, Agilität, Gewicht, Haltbarkeit) solltest du definitiv bedenken!
Für meine Verhältnisse sind deine gestelten Alternativen (SX Trail / Whiplash) aber keine wirklichen Alternativen zum Traumrahmen des Rocky Mountain Switch!!!

Bei der Frage nach guten Preisen und der dazugehörigen Shopadresse gibt es halt immer die zwei Varianten: Entweder du versuchst krampfhaft billig im Internet zu shoppen, um einfach nur den Weg der billigsten Alternative zu gehen (dann kannst du meiner Meinung nach aber gleich zu Canyon gehen) oder du vertraust dich einen Fachhändler an, was natürlich die unschlagbaren Vorteile des Service, der Beratung und der zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen im Bikeshop mit sich bringen - was die paar Euro an Mehrkosten sicherlich wettmachen. Da kann ich dir zwei adäquate Optionen anbieten:

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/
http://www.my-roesch.de/

Bei beiden Shops wird dir sicherlich geholfen!

Ansonsten viele Grüße und überlege dir, ob du ein specialized oder ein ROCKY MOUNTAIN fahren möchtest!!!!!!!!!!!

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (1. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir mal allen Respekt an Klaus! Mit dem Switch diese Tour mitzufahren, das ist aller Ehren wert!
> 
> FLO



von mir auch ein dickes RESPECT für die Tour mit dem Switch-Panzer!
Habe seit letzter Woche auch meine erste Tour (ca. 30 km davon 15 km reiner Uphill) mit dem Switch in den Beinen und muss sagen das ich danach zwei Tage lang nett laufen konnte! 

liegt wohl an den saftlosen Waden da es meine erste Tour seit Okober 05 war! Ehrlich gesagt musste ich auch etwa 3 km des Uphills schieben! Aber der Downhill bzw. das Trailsurfen hat für jegliche Schmerzen entschädigt!!!

so long bas


----------



## Jendo (1. Juni 2006)

Hey Evasor.
Schau Dir doch einfach mal in diesem Thread die Bilder der Switch`s an! Du wirst gleich merken das keins dem anderen gleicht. Zugegeben ist das SX Trail sicherlich ein echt tolles Bike aber wer etwas Geschmack und dazu noch die Individuelle Note sucht und nicht ein "aller Welts" Bike will sollt sich lieber ein RM zulegen 

Mit dem "alten Switch" (bis Jahrgang 2005) kann man eigentlich Freeride technisch alles fahren ohne zusätzlich auf den Luxus einer längeren Tour zu verzichten. Meiner Ansicht nach ist da das neue etwas zu schwer geraten. Aber man sieht ja weiter obem im fred das auch eine Alpen Tour ohne weiteres Möglich ist, wenn man genug Power in den Beinen hat 
GRuß Jendo


----------



## jota (1. Juni 2006)

tach
bin wieder zurück aus slowenien,aber mit ner riesen schwellung!
fox luftdämpfer sind grosse schei.. !!!!
bei der 1.tour hat sich der dämpfer beim uphill zusammengesaugt!!!!
und das auf 1800 m.höhe und 20 km downhill vor augen.
na ja ,den rest erzähl ich besser nicht.
bin auf der suche nach nem stahlfederdämpfer (günstig)
fotos gibts nur von reparaturversuchen.


----------



## meth3434 (1. Juni 2006)

jota schrieb:
			
		

> fox luftdämpfer sind grosse schei.. !!!!




Nachtigall ich hör dir trapsen.....

hm bist ja nicht ohne Vorwarnung dort hingefahren... trotzdem ******** was dir passiert ist, ich hoffe du findest bald einen passenden dämpfer und kannst dan endlich das luftklump rausschmeissen!


----------



## jota (1. Juni 2006)

tach
genau wegen der vorwarnung hat ein kollega auch einen rock shrot dämpfer dabei gehabt.aaaber der ausgleichsbehälter störte ein wenig,ca 3mm waren im weg.hatte vorher in der slowenischen dorfschmiede noch die buchsen auf 8mm aufbohren lassen.
habe bis jetzt dnm oder matrix dämpfer ins auge gefasst.
die dnm dämpfer haben aber leider 48 oder 53 mm hub,ist das noch machbar?  
die jungs von shock therapy haben sich wirklich bemüht, mir telefonisch zu helfen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (1. Juni 2006)

Warum nimmst du nicht einen Manitou? Die Metel oder die 4ways bekommt man eigentlich sehr günstig im Netz!
Gruß Robert


----------



## jota (1. Juni 2006)

tach
gegen manitou hab ich ne abneigung! gegen fox neuerdings auch!!


----------



## maple leaf (1. Juni 2006)

jota schrieb:
			
		

> tach
> gegen manitou hab ich ne abneigung! gegen fox neuerdings auch!!


wie wäre es mit einem MZ Rocco!


----------



## jota (1. Juni 2006)

mz wäre schon o.k. aber der dnm dämpfer würde 120 eus u.der matrix 100eus kosten,neu natürlich.
der rocco soll aber 399eus kosten,lohnt sich der mehrpreis wirklich??


----------



## Jendo (1. Juni 2006)

ich kenne den Matrix gear nicht was soll denn das für ein Gerät sein?
ich hatte mal einen dnm dämpfer, der hat 2monate gehalten bis ich die Zugstufe rausgeschleudert hab! Und ich hatte damals noch nicht so ein dreckigen Fahrstil wie heute 

Aber es lohnt sich schon denke ich einen renomierten Hersteller bei Federelementen zu wählen! Du merkst deutlcih die unterschiede zu den billigeren Modellen, spätestens auf einem DH kurs! Also daher bin ich auch der Meinung das der Mehrpreis lohnt. Du brauchst ja auch nicht immer den UVP zahlen...
Rober


----------



## pieleh (1. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich kann auch von einem DNM-Dämpfer nur abraten. Ich hatte mal einen, bei dem hat sich nach kurzer Zeit die Druckstufe verabschiedet. Mein Händler hat ihn dann als Garantiefall eingeschickt, ich habe 4 Monate darauf warten dürfen - mit dem Ergebniss, das nach der ersten Fahrt die Druckstufe wieder in Arsch war...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (2. Juni 2006)

tach
matrix dämpfer (hungarian answer) ungarischer hersteller der dämpfer für
cross moppeds baut.
hatte in meinem nicolai virus einen dnm und der hat 2jahre gehalten und ist dann leicht undicht geworden.
mir ist die lust vergangen für mist viel geld zu zahlen.
die dämpfer von meinem
land rover halten 20tkm afrikanische pisten und kosten 30eus pro stück!.


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2006)

So, weil ich nicht weiß, was ich machen soll, poste ich hier einfach mal wieder ein Update meines geliebten Switch. Neu sind die Truvativ Shiftguide, der Race Face Bashguard und (leider schon wieder) ein neues Innenlager:
Das soll auch ein Aufruf an alle Switch-Rider sein, wieder mal ein Update eurer Bikes zu veröffentlichen!








Cheers

FLO

(nochmal Danke und nen Gruß an Tom vom Radsport Rösch)


----------



## Reflex_fan (3. Juni 2006)

mit jeans... ne ne


----------



## switchNB (4. Juni 2006)

Na dann steuer ich auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto bei: 





Das Bild ist von heute und man sieht den mittleren Drop von unserer Drop-Batterie ca. 1.80 m, vielleicht auch etwas mehr.


----------



## s.d (4. Juni 2006)

Sauber! Schönes Wetter habt ihr auch noch, bei mir hats die letzten Tage mal wieder ein wenig geschneit


----------



## Mr.Fork (5. Juni 2006)

@numisflo Bist zufrieden mit der shiftguide? Wenn ja werd ich die auch nehmen. Neulich in Winterberg ist mir 3mal die Kette abgesprungen.


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2006)

Hi Sören, 

bin bis jetzt nach einigen Tagen im Park extrem zufrieden mit dem Shiftguide! Keinerlei Probleme, endlich keine Kettenachterbahn mehr und die Nerven werden extremst geschont. Mit dem Race Face Bashguard sieht die Führung sogar gut aus, passte auch problemlos an mein Switch (im Gegensatz zur Blackspire).
Aufgrund meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich sie daher empfehlen. Auch preislich.


Und: Was spricht gegen eine Jeans beim biken? War auch im Park mit Jeans unterwegs, Protektoren drunter und somit ist es bequem, sicher und definitiv besser als mit einer Short!

Die Northshore oben auf dem Bild sind einfach nur genial!


Gruß

FLO


----------



## Reflex_fan (6. Juni 2006)

> Und: Was spricht gegen eine Jeans beim biken?



hmm, ich finds nicht stilgerecht, ne shorts oder ne passende Fox-hose macht schon ein wenig mehr her.

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...d=051124052948&HNR=1&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1

http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/CatalogForward.do?forward=category.pagedef&cname=Shorts&cid=147

btw, die foxhosen sind extrem derbe gearbeitet, und unterfüttert und an den knieen mit beweglichem zeug eingenäht, man fühlt sich ohne die dinger beim DH richtig nackt


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Juni 2006)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Switch:







Bin gerade dabei es zu verklopfen aufn großen E, kein Bock, dass mir die Sche*** unterm Ars** wegbricht, wie alle 2003er...


----------



## Jendo (6. Juni 2006)

Also ich finde es ist völlig egal ob man mit Jeans oder Fox Hose riden geht! Es ist doch jedem selber überassen welche Hose er kaputt macht 

Zurück zum Thema:

















So, das sind ein paar Bilder vom spontanen Pfingst Trip nach Bischofsmais! Weitere Bilder in der Galerie oder download aller bilder mit dem Link in meiner Signatur 

thx, für das heiße Wochenende
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (6. Juni 2006)

Endlich waren unsere beiden Switches (was ist eigentlich die Mehrzahl von Switch?) mal vereint. Schöne Bilder, welche übrigens bei mir vor der Garage entstanden sind.
Mein Dank geht auch an euch verrückte Mo'fos (bzw. das Racing Team Elmo im Gebäude) für den sehr geilen 3 Tages Trip. Das wird sich noch einige Male wiederholen diesen Sommer, soviel sei gesagt.....

Zu dem Thema Fox-Short versus Jeans: Die letzten beiden Male war ich mit besagter Short im Bikepark unterwegs und habe mir wunderschöne blutige Wunden von den Pedalpins in den Waden zugezogen. Das passiert mir mit der Jeans nicht. Und was das stilechte angeht, war ich mit meinem Race Face Canuck Jersey wohl absolut richtig unterwegs 
Aber im Enddefekt soll jeder riden wie er will - safety first, der Rest ist egal!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll auch ein Aufruf an alle Switch-Rider sein, wieder mal ein Update eurer



Klar, bald gibts Bilder von meinem Update.


----------



## Redking (7. Juni 2006)

Hier  ein Switch in Bewegung! 




@ Julian der 06.06.06 war ein sehr schöner Tag.  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juni 2006)

Sehr schöne Action, Klaus! Geile Treppe, wunderbare Körperhaltung!

Ich werde mich heute mal auf Abwegen mit meinem Switch bewegen und ca. 45km bis zu meinem Studienort mit meinem Bike in Bikeparkmontur inclusive der Minions in Angriff nehmen - wahrscheinlich wird man meine Super Tacky Spur noch lange in den Asphalt gebrannt sehen....

FLO


----------



## Redking (7. Juni 2006)

Hi Flo,
mal sehen wann Julian sein Bild reinstellt wo er auf der Treppe mit dem RMX ist! 
Waren heute nur 34,5 Km, aber dafür ein Topspeed des Switch von 70 Km/h 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Juni 2006)

Jaaa, dreckig müssen Sie sein!




Sehr schön Flo und Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juni 2006)

Schönes Bild - und JA, dreckig müssen sie sein! Der Dreck auf Jendos und meinen Bike stammt noch vom Bikeparkwochenende! Aber nochmal Danke an meth den Rehplatzer für seinen Tip mit dem Bike Lust. Das Zeug ist der Hammer! Mein Switch sieht aus, als hätte ich es gerade vom Händler abgeholt nach der Polieraktion mit der Wunderflüssigkeit....

FLO


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2006)

Hab auch mein Switch versucht auf vordermann zu bringen...
Bling,bling 




Jetzt brauch ich aber dringend neue Bremsbeläge, da das Wochenende deutliche Spuren hinterlassen hat 
Schönes Bild Klaus und Sören (wir wollen noch mehr bilder sehen)!

GRuß 
Robert


----------



## Xexano (7. Juni 2006)

Treppe? Welche Treppe denn? Klaus ist doch keine Treppe gefahren! 







  

Mir hat der Tag auch echt Spaß gemacht... bis auf meinen erzwungenden Bremsvorgang...  

Die Wunden heilen aber ganz gut! Ich denke mal, bis Samstag bin ich wieder fit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Juni 2006)

Mein Switch hängt immo im Montageständer und wartet auf eine Dorado.
Genau genommen auf die Dorado von Meth.
Mal schaun wie es sich dann fährt.




btw was sagt Ihr zu meinem Rocky Mountain Jekyll?


----------



## Redking (7. Juni 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Switch hängt immo im Montageständer und wartet auf eine Dorado.
> Genau genommen auf die Dorado von Meth.
> Mal schaun wie es sich dann fährt.
> 
> btw was sagt Ihr zu meinem Rocky Mountain Jekyll?



Hi Sören,
 ich habe auch noch ein Rocky Mountain Stumpjumper! 








Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Juni 2006)

Klaus ich glaub Dein Switch ist auch ein Stealth!
Kommt immer ziemlich unscharf rüber!


----------



## Redking (7. Juni 2006)

Du Sören ich zittere immer wenn ich davon ein Foto mache! 




Habe hier einen Stuhl zur Hilfe genommen damit es diesmal nicht unscharf wird! 

Außerdem ist das Rad so schnell das kriegt man fast nie ordentlich auf ein Bild. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Juni 2006)

Wunderschöner Vorbau Jendo!


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2006)

unwiederstehlich schön 
Aber du kennst das Teil ja sehr gut...

Schicker Jekyll Aufbau, bestimmt sehr leicht. Wozu brauchst du dann eigentlich noch das Stevens? Oder hat die das Sammel und Tausch Fieber gepackt?

GRuß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Juni 2006)

Wenn Du genau hinschaust erkennst Du wohl die Teile.
Inzwischen brauche ich für nen kompletten Bikeaufbau so. ca. 2,5 Std.
Also kann ich jederzeit mal Rahmen wechseln! Den Stevens behalt ich für Marathons. ( Wenn ich mal eins mache). Jo und Morgen bekommt mein Switch wohl die Dorado. Bin sehr gespannt. Träume schon immer davon.

Wenns nix ist kommt definitiv wieder ne Fox ran. Diesmal mit 160mm und in Schwarz! Fox Gabeln sind mit Leftys, immernoch die besten Gabeln die ich gefahren bin!


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2006)

ja, deshalb hatte ich ja gefragt.
Der LRS kam mir doch irgendwo bekannt her vor


----------



## meth3434 (7. Juni 2006)

@sören: dorado sollte morgen bei dir eintrudeln und bei mir kommt morgen hoffentlich auch ein päckchen an... bin mal gespannt was du über die dorado sagst und wie sie bei dir im bike aussieht! denke wir haben da einen sehr fairen deal gemacht und das mach ich besonders gern mit rocky fahrern...


----------



## switchNB (7. Juni 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa, dreckig müssen Sie sein!



das erinnert mich an meinen Trip vom letzen Jahr nach Winterberg... 
Leider hab ich momentan nur einmal pro Jahr Zeit für so nen Ausflug  

Bin wahrscheinlich in der ersten Juli Woche in Winterberg  

vielleicht seh ich dann einen von euch - würd wahnsinnig gern mal nen 
Testdrive mit dem aktuellen Switch machen 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

switchNB schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wahrscheinlich in der ersten Juli Woche in Winterberg
> 
> vielleicht seh ich dann einen von euch - würd wahnsinnig gern mal nen
> Testdrive mit dem aktuellen Switch machen
> ...



Hallo Andreas, du solltest lieber dann in Winterberg sein!
Da werden einige Rockydriver anwesend sein! 


@Xexano: Gut das du größten Teils heil geblieben bist.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (9. Juni 2006)

So die Dorado ist drin 
Leider fehlt noch nen Bremsadapter sowie ne weichere Feder
aber sollte bis zum 25.6 machbar sein! Hab ja noch mein RM  Jekyll


----------



## Jendo (9. Juni 2006)

Perfekt!


----------



## meth3434 (9. Juni 2006)

Ich habs dir ja schon als Email geschrieben, aber ich sage es dir gerne hier auch nochmal: sieht einfach richtig geil aus mit der dorado! Das mit dem bremsadapter wird heute geregelt und die weiche feder dauert auch nicht lange! viel spass mit der gabel;-)! 

Von meinem Bike gibt es auch bald ein grosses Upate, aber dafür muss ich erst noch etwas ganz besonderes abwarten... bleibt getuned!


----------



## Jendo (9. Juni 2006)

Gerade im Bikemarkt endeckt...
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=17339
echt nicht schlecht!


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2006)

Die Lackierung ist echt nicht schlecht - aber das 1.5 Steuerrohr ist eine ganz schlimme Krankheit!

Sörens Switch sieht mit der Dorado einfach perfekt aus - sensationell wunderschön! Du bist definitiv der Biker mit den meisten Gabeln im Bike bzw. mit der größten Gabelvielfalt 

Und ich glaube mir langsam auch vorstellen zu können, was der Elmo mit seinem RM7 vor hat.....

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2006)

@Spedersen: Geil  

G.


----------



## Xexano (10. Juni 2006)

@Meth: Was ist eigentlich mit deinem "alten" Switch? Hast du dir den verkauft oder besitzt du ihn noch oder was?!? 

Wäre echt schade, wenn du es verkauft hast!


----------



## meth3434 (10. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> @Meth: Was ist eigentlich mit deinem "alten" Switch? Hast du dir den verkauft oder besitzt du ihn noch oder was?!?
> 
> Wäre echt schade, wenn du es verkauft hast!



sorry aber ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen! ich hatte (leider;-)) nie ein switch... zumindest nicht dass ich davon wüsste;-)! die änderungen beziehen sich nur auf parts und ganz sicher nicht auf den rahmen... dauer aber wahrscheinlich noch ein bis zwei wochen bis ich hier was posten kann, aber man darf gespannt sein...
greets meth


----------



## Xexano (11. Juni 2006)

Moment mal Meth... damit ichs richtig verstehe...

Du besaß kein Switch Stealth, sondern du hast nur dein RM7-Rahmen neu lackiert mit der Switch Stealth-Farbe?!? 
Und ich dachte schon die ganze Zeit lang in meiner Unaufmerksamkeit, du fährst ein Switch Stealth... 

Und ich bin echt gespannt, wie dein RM7 ausehen wird!


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Moment mal Meth... damit ichs richtig verstehe...
> 
> Du besaß kein Switch Stealth, sondern du hast nur dein RM7-Rahmen neu lackiert mit der Switch Stealth-Farbe?!?
> Und ich dachte schon die ganze Zeit lang in meiner Unaufmerksamkeit, du fährst ein Switch Stealth...
> ...




  Du redest wirr...

*ICH* hatte ein *Switch SL 04* - *JETZT* hab ich ein *Switch STEALTH*
*METH* hatte ein *RM7 DH* in Silber/Blau - und* JETZT *das gleiche Rad in *Mattschwarz*.

Zum Vergleich:



und nun, man beachte den Hinterbau:




Man darf aber in baelde auf umfangreiche Updates BEIDER Bikes gespannt sein.


----------



## Xexano (11. Juni 2006)

Wieso rede ich jetzt wirr?! Ich habe jetzt nur versucht, das richtige herauszufinden! Ich unterstreiche mal meine Worte:

"Du besaß *kein* Switch Stealth, sondern du hast nur dein RM7-Rahmen *neu lackiert* mit der Switch Stealth-Farbe*?!?*

Und *ich dachte schon* die ganze Zeit lang in _meiner Unaufmerksamkeit_, du fährst ein Switch Stealth... "

Jetzt ist es aber klar:

Meth --> RM7
Insane --> Switch Kunterbunt  Nee, Switch Stealth  

In meinem vorherigen Post war jetzt eher meine Frage, ob Meth seinen Rahmen umlackiert hatte und ob die Lackierung des Switch Stealtn Meth bei dem umlackieren des RM7 Einfluss genommen hatte. 

Sorry, wenn meine Posts bissl falsch rüberkamen. Ich hatte auch irgendwie auf die Lackierung geachtet und gedacht: "Ahja, Meth und Insane fahren beide Switch Stealth". Jetzt isses aber klar, wie es aussieht. Das haben wir jetzt ausgiebig ausdiskutiert...


----------



## meth3434 (11. Juni 2006)

na was für ein kuddelmuddel ! ich hatte leider kein switch stealth, aber was nicht ist kann ja vielleicht noch werden...

Ich hab mich nicht direkt vom stealth inspirieren lassen, als ich den rahmen zum lackieren weggeschickt habe war einfach klar dass es schwarz werden musste nachdem sich das rad über die monate seit dem kauf so brutal verändert hatte...

seltsam wenn ich das rad was der felix da gepostet hat so anschaue und dann einen blick hinter mich in mein zimmer werfe, erkenne ich es gar nicht richtig wieder...


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. Juni 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> seltsam wenn ich das rad was der felix da gepostet hat so anschaue und dann einen blick hinter mich in mein zimmer werfe, erkenne ich es gar nicht richtig wieder...



Na, du macht es ja richtig spannend  

bike-it-easy


----------



## jota (12. Juni 2006)

tach
habe mich endlich durchgerungen und mir einen neuen dämpfer geordert.
mz roco mit ner 850 er feder ,die feder gibts leider nur von fox.
den seuchen float rp habe ich auch wieder zurück,wurden auf garantie die 
dichtringe ersetzt.möchte das ding jemand kaufen ? ist nur 40 km in betrieb gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juni 2006)

Stimmt nicht ganz: Passend sind Federn von Marzocchi, FOX, Manitou und anderen Drittanbietern - schau mal in google. Da geht was - sonst hilft Dir vll das?!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7247767633


----------



## jota (12. Juni 2006)

das problem war die federhärte,bei der ein baulänge.
bekomme das teil kompl.für 320 eus.


----------



## jota (12. Juni 2006)

550pounds ? das ist doch was für kleinkinder.(aber danke für den hinweis)
650 wären leider original das härteste gewesen.


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juni 2006)

Grundsaetzlich kann man ja nicht sagen dass eine Feder "weich" oder "hart" ist, da dass ja auch massgeblich vom Hinterbau abhaengt - aber ja, 550er war im Switch 06 18" als Originalfeder fuer durchschnittliche Mitteleuropaeer wohl zu soft. Aber Fahrergewichte differieren ja bekanntlich...oder wer wuerde bei meinen 188cm spontan auf 90 Kilo tippen?

Ansonsten werd ich aus Deinen posts nicht ganz schlau...


----------



## jota (12. Juni 2006)

wieso nicht ganz schlau?
war alles auf den roco bezogen,die federgeschichte.


----------



## Mr.Fork (15. Juni 2006)

Was soll ich sagen? Die DORADO SAH ECHT GUT AUS aber.....
Hatte zu große Schwierigkeiten mit Bremsmontage etc.
Habe mich daher dazu entschlossen wieder ne Fox zu nehmen.
Ist jetzt ne Van Rc2. Vom Fahrgefühl auch mit Abstand die beste Gabel.
( Hab ja einige ausprobiert!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (15. Juni 2006)

Sorry Sören,
Du bist ne kranke Sau

Sieht echt noch besser aus, vorallem die graue Fox hat echt Stil und du hast wahrscheinlich wieder ein Kilo gespart....

Du machst einen immer wieder sprachlos.
Wann gibt es endlich eine Carbon KeFü bei Dir?

GRuß, Robert
P.S. geiler steinschlag in der VR Felge


----------



## Mr.Fork (15. Juni 2006)

Die Fox ist Schwarz. (Ist bloß der Lichteinfall)
Wo soll ich denn jetzt das Geld für ne Kefü noch hernehmen??
Ne im ernst. Ne Kefü steht als nächstes an.


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Juni 2006)

Ich enthalte mich...nur soviel:


----------



## meth3434 (15. Juni 2006)

Also Sören jetzt plagen mich ja fast schuldgefühle dass ich dir die Dorado aufs auge gedrückt habe! Vielleicht hätte ein bisschen Geduld die Gabel dann doch letztendlich die Gabel ins Bike gebracht, aber wer will schon warten wenn es draussen 30°C hat...

Passt gut ins Bike die Gabel und ist wahrscheinlich sehr passend für das fahrwerk! Viel spass mit dem jetzt aufgebauten bike und dem schönen wetter und nochmal irgendwie sorry, auch wenn ich nicht ganz weiss wofür,,


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juni 2006)

Es ist einfach unfassbar, aber trotzdem genial was Mr. Fork Sören da so alles anstellt.
Optisch ist die Lösung mit der 36 sehr schön, und die Performance einer Fox Gabel konnte ich heute am Beispiel einer 40 kurz aber einprägsam testen! Fantastisch....

FLO


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo ,
ich finde die Fox passt besser in Switch als die Dorado.
Kann nur hoffen das Mr.Fork diese auch noch nächsten Sonnntag (25.06) im Switch hat. Vielleicht darf ich mich ja mal draufsetzen! 
 Er kann dann die MZ 66 VF2 in meinem checken.

Cu
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. Juni 2006)

Klar darfst Du Klaus


----------



## Snipy (16. Juni 2006)

Hi,
darf man fragen was die schwereren Jungs (um die 90kg) von Euch so für Federn im 06er Switch fahren?


----------



## maple leaf (16. Juni 2006)

Snipy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> darf man fragen was die schwereren Jungs (um die 90kg) von Euch so für Federn im 06er Switch fahren?



Hey Snipy,

ich wiege ca. 75 kg mit Protektoren und fahren eine 550er im DHX 5! Würde Dir also zu einer 600er oder 650er raten! Aber kommt halt auch immer auf die persönlichen Vorlieben und den Einsatzbereich an! 

so long bas


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Juni 2006)

650 - habe auch 90kg - das passt dann perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2006)

Hi, 
noch habe ich die 450 Feder drin bekomme aber demnächst die 550 Feder.
Wiege so zwischen 80-82 Kilogramm.

Hier ein Video von mir  in meinem Spielplatz.
Habe noch eins vom Mario. 
Auf dem Slayer! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kosak (17. Juni 2006)

Hi leutz!
Bin jetz seit 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines 05er switch!
nachdem ich mit dem händler wie auf nem türkischen basar um die schrottige dropoff gehandelt habe und er mir dann am ende ne 66er VF reingebasstelt hat!   Habe nun die gabel und den dämpfer wie mir der typ empfohlen hat 
vorsichtig am isartrail und am bombenkrater halbwegs eingefahren!
doch seit gestern habe ich probleme mit der gangschaltung! nach ein zwei
minisprüngen fing es an das die pedale beim anfahren durchschlagen! am anfang nur aufm mittleren blatt jetzt aber auch auf den anderen?
was kann ich tun? bringt mir ein chaindog was? habe auch ehrlich gesagt keinen bock mich stundenlang vors bike zu hocken und vorsichtig millimeter für millimeter an den einstellschrauben zu drehen!
Wäre für alle tipps und ratschläge sehr dankbar!
Axo! hätte da noch ne frage zum dämpfer! fahre jetzt nen vanilla r! habe aber an nen rocco rc oder nen dhx 5.0 gedacht! was meint ihr denn dazu?
schon mal im voraus thx!
bis denn cu!


----------



## coma1976 (17. Juni 2006)

servus will mir nen switch kaufen aber das 2005er und weiß net welche größe ich nehmen soll 16.5 oder 18 zoll
bin selbst 184 groß 
wie sind da so eure erfahrungen
gracias


----------



## Jendo (17. Juni 2006)

@Kosak: Also erstmal Gratulation zum Bike! Desweiteren muss ich Dich enttäuschen das Dir hier sicherlich keiner bei deinem Problem helfen kann...
Wenn sich deine Schaltung verstellt, dann ist das ein Problem der Schaltung, nicht vom Switch und somit wirst du wohl nicht darüber hinweg kommen zu gucken ob die Zuglänge oder doch die schaltwerkbegrenzerschrauben nicht richtig eingestellt ist! Aber wenn du es beim Händler gekauft hast, dann fahr doch kurz vorbei und lass das einstellen, sollte ja ne sachen von 2min sein 
Ich hatte in meinem Switch auch anfänglich einen Vanilla R. Das Teil funktioniert, kommt aber bei mehreren schnellen Schlägen nicht richtig hinterher. Ich würd Dir dahin gehend einen Roco empfehlen, da der nicht ganz so teuer ist und ein normalsterblicher Biker keine 100Einstellschrauben richtig einstellen muss um mit dem Dämpfer fahren zu können.
WIR wollen Bilder sehen.....

@Coma: Ich würde Dir nur ein 18" Rocky empfehlen! 16,5" sind definitiv zu klein für deine Körpergröße.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Alesana (17. Juni 2006)

nimm 16,5" is besser... fahr nen 16,5" bei 1900mm und is perfekt. bilder in meiner galerie...


----------



## Jendo (17. Juni 2006)

Ok, langsam...
Also es kommt natürlich darauf an, was du mit dem Switch so fahren willst. Eher Touren oder nur derbe FR Aktionen!
Also wenn du auchmal den Berg hochfahren willst ohne das Dir die Knie zwischen Lenker und Ohrläppchen hinundher schlendern dann nimm 18" Solltest du eher so "freakig" draufsein wie Bastie mit Tricks und Airtime dann fahr 16,5"!


----------



## numinisflo (17. Juni 2006)

Ich gebe dem Herrn Jendo recht, du musst dir überlegen, was genau du mit dem Bike vorhast und solltest sicher auch mal auf beiden Größen testfahren. Niemals einfach so eine Größe kaufen, ohne genau zu wissen, wie es sich auf dem Bike anfühlt!
Mein Switch ist ein 18"er, ich bin ca. 185cm (vielleicht auch 184cm), und mir passt der Rahmen absolut perfekt. 


@Kosak: Herzlichen Glückwunsch - dann lass mal schnell ein Bild von deinem neuen Switch sehen! 
Wenn du schon keine Geduld hast, die Schaltung einzustellen würde ich von einem Dhx 5.0 mit den ganzen Einstellungsparametern absolut abraten. Sonst bringt dir der ganze Dämpfer nichts wenn er nicht richtig abgestimmt ist.
Sicher bringt eine Kettenführung was, allerdings nichts gegen eine verstellte Schaltung. 

FLO


----------



## Kosak (17. Juni 2006)

Is ja net so das ich ich keine lust habe an meinem bike rumzuschrauben und einzustellen!  
Aber habe da schon ganz üble erfahrungen mit der schaltung von meinem SanAndreas gemacht! stundenlang davorgesessen und die stellschrauben hin und hergedreht! kennt ihr das wenn man kurz davor is das das teil perfekt funktioniert und dann ein winziger dreh zuviel und alles fürn a....h!  
Will das unbedingt beim switch vermeiden! aber muss mich also wirklich wieder davorhocken und geduld beweisen  
Wegen dem Dämpfer habe ich eigentlich auch keine probs bissl dran rumzutüfteln! habe nur gehört das der rocco rc sehr schnell siffen soll (zwecks dem ölbad)! der dhx dagegen soll der beste seiner art sein!
wenns nur an dem einstellen liegen soll damit hab ich keine probs!
spiele schon die ganze zeit mit der gabel rum! 0,1 bar mehr und dann wieder weniger  
Axo bilder kommen noch! wenn mein switch auch net so böse aussieht wie eure! muss noch ne menge dran machen  
bis denn


----------



## switchNB (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo! 
Mensch beim spedersen aka Mr.Fork ist ja was los... aber mein Favorit beim aktuellen Switch ist definitiv die Fox 36 Van  . Die Dorado gibt dem Switch mehr nen Race-Charakter (auch äußerst scharf!)- das ist dann Geschmacksache bzw. vom Einsatz her abhängig.

Hier mal n Bild von meinem Balkon mit Blick auf die Rocky Mountains: 





Grüße aus dem Nord-Osten 
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (17. Juni 2006)

thx für die antworten 
tendiere auch zu 18 weil ich auch uphill+touren fahren will... 
brauch noch jemand ne 66vf?? paßt gut zum switch oder besser z1?würde auch tauschen 
jajaja


----------



## Hundeleine (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen 
Habe nun seit einer Woche mein heiss geliebtes Switch St. und kann dazu eigentlich nur eines sagen es ist einfach nur total Por no 

Das einzige was mich jedoch ein wenig stört ist das ich mit meiner Dämpferpumpe ohne beim Dämpfer die Vordere Schraube auszubauen um ihn ein stück nach oben schieben zu können einfach nicht an das Ventil komme.

Habe mir deshalb nun so eckadapter für meine Pumpe Gekauft komme damit aber irgendwie nicht so richtig klar den die Werte sind mit adapter und ohne gemessen 
vollig verschieden 

Wie handhabt ihr diese Engstelle habt ihr auch irgend welche Adapter oder so?

Und kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Ferderweg der orginal Fox DHX 5.0 Dämfer im S. 06 hat? Würde nämlich gerne mal überprüfen Ob ich mit meiem eingestellten negativ Federweg in der Norm von Fox liege. die Anleitung giebt mir ca. 5 werte bei verschieden Ferderwegen nur welcher stimmt für mein S.

Danke schon mal


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juni 2006)

Glückwunsch zum Bike - mach doch mal schnell ein Bild und stell es hier rein, damit wir hier wieder neue Bikes sehen dürfen.

Federweg beim neuen Switch: 178mm - also exakt 7"!

FLO


----------



## Redking (18. Juni 2006)

@ Hundeleine
fragst du nach dem Hub des Dämpfers??
Also im 06 Switch ist die Einbaulänge: 200mm 
Der Hub des Dämpfers beträgt 59mm 
Ich komme ohne eine Schraube zu lösen mit meiner Pumpe an das Ventil vom Dämpfer!


Gruß
Klaus
P.S Kannst du alles selber am Bike nachmessen!


----------



## Hundeleine (18. Juni 2006)

Ja genau den Hub meinte ich
nur leider sind  in meiner tollen bedienungsanleitung die einzigen zwei werte die eingermassen an den genannten wert von 59 herran kommen 57.1 mit einer empfohlenen nachgiebigkeit in mm von 14.3 und 63.5 mit einer nachgiebigkiet von 15.9
nehme an  das ich mir dann einfach was dazwischen  raussuchen kann seltsam nur das fox dann so genaue werte angibt wie 14,3......

Ach ja wegen den Fotos versuche es doch gleich mal ob ich eines rein bekomme

von was für einem Hersteller sind den die passenden Pumpen meine ist von topeak Pocket shock dxg


----------



## Redking (18. Juni 2006)

@ Hundleine du kannst es dir auch ausrechen !
Du sollst 25% Sag fahren!
Also rechnest du 59 *25 und teils das dann durch 100  und schon hast du den Wert den du möchtest!
Also dein Sag sollte bei 14,75 liegen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (18. Juni 2006)

Hundeleine schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau den Hub meinte ich
> nur leider sind  in meiner tollen bedienungsanleitung die einzigen zwei werte die eingermassen an den genannten wert von 59 herran kommen 57.1 mit einer empfohlenen nachgiebigkeit in mm von 14.3 und 63.5 mit einer nachgiebigkiet von 15.9
> nehme an  das ich mir dann einfach was dazwischen  raussuchen kann seltsam nur das fox dann so genaue werte angibt wie 14,3......
> 
> ...



Servus Hundeleine,

das liegt daran, dass die Amis ihre Werte immer noch ganz gerne in Zoll (Inch) angeben. Dein Dämpfer hat 2,25"  Hub. Da 1 Zoll = 25,4mm, erreicht dein Hub rund 57,1mm. 25% empfohlener Sag sind dann 14,3 mm. Aber ob dein Sag jetzt 13, 14 oder 16mm beträgt, oder dein Dämpfer 57 oder 59mm Hub hat, ist eigentlich vollkommen egal. Geh vom empfohlenen Wert aus und stimm dein Bike dann so ab, wie es für dich und deinen Fahrstil am besten passt.
PS: Und nein, nachgemessen habe ich das noch nie.

Enjoy your setup & love the ride

bike-it-easy


----------



## Mr.Fork (19. Juni 2006)

Für Dein Desktop Jendo


----------



## Hundeleine (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo wollte gerade zwei Bilder reinstellen ging aber nicht weil ein bild 870kb hat erlaubt sind aber einscheinend nur welche mit 60kb muss ich die jetzt erst irgendwie  Kompromieren oder gibt es noch einen anderen weg
 Ach ja bike- it-easy danke für deine Hilfe jetzt ist es klar
Nur gibt mir dieser Dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0 noch ein rätsel auf
wenn ich mit dem vorspannring die federweiter zusammen drehe wird das fahrverhalten doch härter und der negativfederweg kleiner
doch wenn dem so ist warum kann ich dann laut bedienungsanleitung die Druckstuffe auch noch erhöhen wenn ich mehr luft in den Ausgleichsbehälter pumpe dachte der wäre nur für den Durchschlagschutz zum ende des ferderwegs zuständig 
oder anders gefragt wo stelle ich den die Druckstuffe den nun ein 
bin irgendwie voll verwirt an meinem alten luftdämpfer hab ich halt den Negativfederweg mit dem Luftdruch eingestellt und die Druckstuffe mit dem Einstellrädchen so einfach war das und jetzt null kapische


----------



## Redking (19. Juni 2006)

Hundeleine schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo wollte gerade zwei Bilder reinstellen ging aber nicht weil ein bild 870kb hat erlaubt sind aber einscheinend nur welche mit 60kb muss ich die jetzt erst irgendwie  Kompromieren oder gibt es nur einen anderen weg


Ja gibt es, mach ein zweites Fenster im Fotoalbum auf! Linkleiste oben!
Dann rechts in der Ecke steht: Fotos hochladen. Da drückst du dann drauf und es wird klappen!
Ach so dann in deiner Gallerie Bild anklicken und unten steht ein Link(Forum-Code) den nimmst du und fügst ihn im Posting ein.

Gruß
Klaus

Hier das Bild von Hundeleine!


----------



## meth3434 (19. Juni 2006)

Schön endlich noch ein Stealth;-)!
Die Xt kurbel springt einem förmlich ins auge (gell felix) und der sattel is sicher geschmackssache, aber sonst geiles bike! Viel spass beim einfahren und rippen!


----------



## Mr.Fork (19. Juni 2006)

Feines Rad!
Aber pass mit den bettys auf der schmalen felge auf.
2.4 er auf ner 819 geht nicht lange gut!


----------



## Hundeleine (19. Juni 2006)

Wegen denn Felgen und den Kurbeln gebe ich euch recht habe ich gebraucht erstanden wenn man sich innerhalb eines dreiviertel Jahres 2 S kaufen muss kann man nicht mehr so wählerich sein wenn ich das zeug geschrottet habe oder wider flüssiger bin wird das sicher auch noch geändert gleich zu perfekt ist ja auch nichts oder man will ja noch ab und zu was frisches gell


----------



## coma1976 (19. Juni 2006)

sers
nochmal ne größenfrage
19,5 zoll 2004er switch nur was für riesen oder für normaleuros mit 185cm ok??
gracias


----------



## maple leaf (20. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

>




@Hundeleine

wirklich sehr schön Dein Stealth! Nur den Sattel und die Kurbeln würde ich noch tauschen und maybe ne KEFÜ installieren!

Schon krass das es mittlerweile mehr Special Edition Switche´s hier im Forum gibt als normalo Switch´s!

Aber wenn mein Lack nach den vielen Stürzen (Anfänger halt) ganz im arsch ist werde ich mir wohl auch ein Stealth oder ein white Dragon pulvern lassen! 

cheers bas


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2006)

coma1976 schrieb:
			
		

> sers
> nochmal ne größenfrage
> 19,5 zoll 2004er switch nur was für riesen oder für normaleuros mit 185cm ok??
> gracias



Bei 185 würde ich zum 18 Zoll greifen.
Ich hab ein 19.5Zoll und bin 192 groß.
Bin aber schon 18Zoll gefahren und des würde selbst bei meiner Größe noch funktiomieren.
Würde sogar, wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müßte, selbst ein 18 Zoll nehmen.
Obwohl ich damit überwiegend Touren fahre.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (20. Juni 2006)

coma1976 schrieb:
			
		

> sers
> nochmal ne größenfrage
> 19,5 zoll 2004er switch nur was für riesen oder für normaleuros mit 185cm ok??
> gracias


Also ich bin 1,80m und fahr ein 16,5" 2006 Switch und fahre damit auch Touren.
Dafür habe ich eine lange Sattelstütze. Und für die verrückteren Sachen ist das kleine Rad super.

Also ich würde dir ein 18 " empfehlen wenn du nicht nur Touren fahren willst.

Bei nur Touren kommst du mit dem 19,5 wohl zurecht, aber wenn du dann mal mehr machen willst wirst du eher probleme haben, als wenn du einen kleineren Rahmen hast.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. Juni 2006)

Hmmm, um Dich nun vollends zu verwirren.
Ich bin 176 cm und fahre nen 18 zoll-Rahmen.
Im Bikepark komme ich damit wunderbar zurecht!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (20. Juni 2006)

das ist wie immer geschacksfrage
ich knapp 1,80m habe ein 16,5" ist für mich perfekt
als reines freeride bikepark bike !


----------



## coma1976 (20. Juni 2006)

danke für die antworten hab jetzt den 19,5er genommen werd ihn mal aufbauen+gucken ansonsten fahr ich mit plateauschuhen für die schonung meiner...
coma1976


----------



## numinisflo (22. Juni 2006)

Mal wieder ein sehr geiles Stealth. Und ich muss sagen, mir gefallen die xt-Kurbeln eigentlich ganz gut. Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?
Aber wie kommst du mit zwei Kettenblättern und ohne Führung zurecht, das würde mich mal interessieren? 
Sören, fährst du auch ohne KeFü?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Juni 2006)

Hab mir gerade ne E-Thirteen DRS ( 2fach-Kefü) gekauft aber noch nicht dran. Letztes mal in Winterberg ist mir 4 mal die Kette abgesprungen!


----------



## numinisflo (22. Juni 2006)

Das ist dann wohl die perfekte Wahl für das Stealth! Gratuliere und lass dann nach dem Einbau gleich ein Bild folgen!

FLO


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. Juni 2006)

hey switcher,

bin von dem luftdämpfer in meinem slayer so begeistert das ich daran gedacht
habe ins switch auch einen zu montieren allerdings nen "DHX AIR" oder warten auf den Rocco Air was haltet ihr von dieser idee ?
hätte den vorteil das man fahrwerk schnell und einfach hard/soft anstimmen könnte ...

freu mich auf meinungen und tipps merci


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2006)

Ich kann es mangels persönlichem Test des DHX Air kaum glauben, dass dessen Performance mit einem Coil DHX mithalten kann. Gewichtsersparnis ist doch sowieso egal, von daher erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht wirklich. 
Aber wie gesagt, konnte das Teil selbst noch nicht testen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (23. Juni 2006)

Habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht! Dann aber gehört, Das Teil soll extrem unzuverlässig sein.


----------



## Dr.BONES (23. Juni 2006)

Hi zusammen,

hab mal ein paar Fotos von nem kleinen update gemacht,
allerdings gefällt mir die Dewlie Montiert nicht so gut wie ich mir erhofft hatte!

Hier mal die Bilder









Wie findet ihr die Dewlie?

gruß


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juni 2006)

Sehr schön Dein 2.0er!!! 

Wie bist Du denn mit der KEFÜ zufrieden? Ist die mit der Aufnahme am Rahmen verschraubt oder nur geklemmt?

mfg bas


----------



## Dr.BONES (23. Juni 2006)

War mit der Kefü erst einmal unterwegs, zwar ausgiebig aber vielleicht doch
zu wenig um jetzt richtig überzeugt zu sein, Probleme gabs keine und Funktion ok.
Sie ist geschraubt und wie meinst du das mit dem Klemmen, Tretlager?!
Das einzige was ich nich so berauschend fand war die Montage, hab
etwas gebraucht.
Wollte auch schon fast die Shift Guide nehmen aber...wurde dann doch
die Dewlie.


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juni 2006)

Meine Shift Guide ist zwischen Rahmen und Tretlager geklemmt und dann noch nachträglich gebohrt und mit der Aufnahme verschraubt! Ich hatte erst Probleme  als Sie noch nicht geschraubt war, denn  beim Tretlager nachziehen hat Sie sich dann immer mit gedreht!


----------



## Dr.BONES (23. Juni 2006)

Dann hatte ich´s schon richtig verstanden.
War auch am überlegen ob ich jetzt die Tretlagermontage bevorzugen sollte
aber ich dachte mir halt wenn schon die ISCG Aufnahme vorhanden ist probier ich´s da mal.
Allerdings sind nur ganz dünne Spacer zwichen Dewlie und Aufnahme sonst würde meine Kettenlinie überhaupt nicht mehr passen! Im Moment liegts im abloluten Grenzbereich, also eigentlich nicht optimal aber anderst bring ich 
sie nicht drauf! Mal schaun wie sie sich in Zukunft bewährt.

Grüßle Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2006)

Hi Matze
Dann hats ja endlich funktioniert mit der Kettenführung!
Dein Switch ist einfach nur geil! Gratuliere. Mir kommt es so vor, als avanciert das "grün" zu meiner Lieblingslackierung am 2006er Switch!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Redking (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo Matze,
finder den Switch schön und die Kettenführung ist schön unauffällig.
Mir gefällts,   aber wenns mit der Funktion hapert wäre es schlecht.
Kannst mal nach einem ausgiebeigen Test dein Fazit hier posten.

Ich brauche ja auch noch eine für mein Switch.
Ich kann mich bloß nicht entscheiden.

Ride On
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dr.BONES (23. Juni 2006)

Hey Danke, freut mich das es euch auch gefällt.

Hi Klaus, hab die Dewlie etwas günstiger bekommen sonst hätte ich sie
wahrscheinlich garnicht in die engere Auswahl genommen. 
Das einzige richtige Problem was ich hatte, war die Kettenlinie.
Die Spacer die zur Montage der Dewlie von Blackspire mitgeliefert wurden 
waren um einiges zu dick ( stärke ca.4-5mm)!
Somit hätte ich die Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite sehr stark nach rechts versetzen müsssen um nicht ständig im kleinen Ritzel (vorne) Kontakt mit der Kette zu haben, und so war aber die Kettenlinie jenseits von gut und böse. Die Lösung (für mich) war !ein! Magura Spacer.

Allerdings kann es sein das es für dieses Problem eine andere Lösung gibt
nur war sie für mich echt nicht ersichtlich!
Bei der Montage der Kefü kam es bei mir auch zu einigen Premieren.
Na ja dann kann es schon sein das ich vielleicht nen kleinen Murks gemacht hab. Ich könnts mir vorstellen.
Aber entgegen meiner Selbstkritik hat mein Kumpel auch keine klügere Lösung
gehabt als die Kefü so na wie möglich mit Beilagscheibe an die Aufnahme zu schrauben. Well, it work´s

gruß

Matze


----------



## Mr.Fork (25. Juni 2006)

Sorry Jungs, das ich nicht in Winterberg war! Aber ich hatte einen richtig schönen FR-TOUR-TAG in Ost-Westfalen. Es war einfach göttlich!


----------



## maple leaf (25. Juni 2006)

@Mr.Fork

Schöne pic´s von Deiner FR Tour! Das Wetter muss ja der Hammer gewesen sein und action gab es ja auch wie ich sehe!  Hoffe wir sehen uns mal beim nächsten Termin in Wberg! 

@south germany

Wie sieht´s aus bei Euch? Habt Ihr Lust auch mal nach Wberg zu kommen? Wann habt Ihr denn Semesterferien? Oder würde Ihr auch mal über ein Wochenende kommen? Ich fände es echt cool wenn wir uns da mal alle treffen würden!

so long bas


----------



## Redking (25. Juni 2006)

@Mr. Fork wir waren ja auch nur am Samstag dort.
Vielleicht schaffen wir das ja mal mit Wberg!
Schöne Bilder  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (25. Juni 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> @south germany
> 
> Wie sieht´s aus bei Euch? Habt Ihr Lust auch mal nach Wberg zu kommen? Wann habt Ihr denn Semesterferien? Oder würde Ihr auch mal über ein Wochenende kommen? Ich fände es echt cool wenn wir uns da mal alle treffen würden!
> 
> so long bas



Also ein Wochenende in Winterberg würde mir auf jeden Fall sehr zusagen! Allerdings wird das bei mir vor Ende Juli wohl nichts werden, aber dann habe ich eigentlich den ganzen Sommer frei  und da wird sich sicherlich einiges machen lassen!


@Sören: Schöne Bilder, war sicher sehr geil.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (25. Juni 2006)

ja richtung sommer siehts bei mir zeitlich auch gut aus, vielleicht geht ja da echt mal was zam mit winterberg! 
sieht wirklich so aus als käme man um den park einfach nicht herum...


----------



## Jendo (25. Juni 2006)

da muss ich diesen Sommer unbedingt hin. Am besten gleich ein paar Tage!
Hab ab mitte Juli semester Ferien, aber vor August wird sicherlich schlecht,
also lasst euch Überraschen wann wir Winterberg überfallen 
JEndo, der Erschöpft vom Fußballtunier in die Falle fällt.
n8


----------



## maple leaf (26. Juni 2006)

Hey Jungs,

das klingt ja sehr viel versprechend!  Wäre cool wenn Ihr Euch untereinander über ein möglichen Termin absprechen würdet!

Was haltet Ihr vom:

28.-30.07.06
04.-06.08.06
11.-13-08.06 

oder doch schon früher?

würde mich echt riesig freuen wenn wir mal alle (Süd, Nord, Ost, West und die Mitte) miteinander zum riden kommen!

PS: Habe am We. in Winterberg auch ein paar Slayer gesehen, also gibt´s für Euch Slayer-Rider keiner Ausrede mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (26. Juni 2006)

Soooo, nach relativ wenig gebastel ist die Kefü nun auch dran.
Ob sie gut ist? K.A. man wird sehen ich berichte euch.


----------



## Loci (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo Switcher,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich in n Switch ne 888 RC 05 mit 170 mm Federweg einbauen kann und ob das halt harmoniert da es ja ne Version mit ner Drop off Triple gibt, die mir aber zu schmächtig ist.
Wollte noch fragen ob ich mit 1,83m ein 16,5 Zoll switch S3 von 2005 nehmen kann wenn ich größten teils Freeride fahre.
Danke für die Antworten schon mal im voraus


----------



## neikless (26. Juni 2006)

16,5" passt gut wenn du eher bikepark/freeriding machen willst
eine 888 mit 170 würde genausogut passen wie ein 66 mit 170mm
vom federweg perfekt aber eben DC daher eingeschränkter lenkereinschlag ...
mein tip eine SC mit 160-180 mm


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo - dies ist das neueste Update meines Bikes. Neu sind Louise FR Bremsen, Syncros FLT (****ing Light Tire) als Testreifen, Diabolus Kurbeln ein Rocky Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr (nahezu unsichtbar) und der SDG BelAir.


----------



## maple leaf (26. Juni 2006)

Ist wie ich finde schon lange eins der schönsten Switch´s hier im Forum! Jetzt mit schwarzen Kurbeln finde ich es noch mal geiler! Und über Deine LRS müssen wir nicht mehr sprechen sind ja auch meine Favoriten!  Nur der Sattel! Fände einen schwarzen noch schöner aber ist eben Geschmackssache!

cheers bas

PS: Sach mal was zu den Bremesen wenn Du sie ausgiebig testen konntest! Wie viel Gewicht konntest Du durch den Bremswechsel sparen?


----------



## s.d (26. Juni 2006)

Dein Bike fand ich ja schon immer geil aber mit den Kurbeln ists noch besser. 
Also ich hab ja auch die lois am slayer und finds echt ne gute Bremsen konnte bis jetzt noch keine richtigen Mängel feststellen.


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Juni 2006)

Danke euch. Der Gewichtsvorteil sind 400g (!) Leistung ist bei weitem besser als bei der HOPE. Dass die bei Dir reichen, S.D. wundert mich nicht  60kg?
Zum BelAir: Einem geschenkten Barsch schaut man nicht in den...und ich find ihn recht schoen.


----------



## switchNB (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

@insane!: Du hattest doch vorher die Hope Bremsen dran, warum jetzt der Wechsel? - Ich fahr die Luise FR (Modell 2004, ist wohl identisch bis auf das Design der Disk) und kann sagen ist sehr zuverlässig und super Bremskraft! Aber auf die Hope hab ich auch schon seit längerem ein Auge geworfen   oder gibts damit Probleme?

@ Mr.Fork: Wie verhält es sich denn jetzt mit der Bauhöhe der Gabeln? Die 2005er Marzocchi 66 war doch wohl ein ganzes Stück länger als die Fox? Das macht sich doch bestimmt bemerkbar hinsichtlich des Lenkwinkels - der insane! fährt ja auch mit der "langen" 2005er 66 

Greetings


----------



## Xexano (26. Juni 2006)

@insane: Affenscharfer Ride!

@Mr. Fork: Ich bin selber von/mit der E13 sehr zufrieden. Die macht keine Probleme, der Umwerfer arbeitet super mit der KeFü und ein Hingucker isses auch...  
Die einzige Beschwerde bei mir war die lange Lieferzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (26. Juni 2006)

Ja Felix nicht schlecht geschätz 60 kg aber nur mit vollem Rucksack ect. Eigentlich hätt ich auch die Julie nehmen können. Aber ich habe auch sehr lange überlegt welche Bremse ich jetzt nehmen soll, am Ende stand ich dann vor der Wahl zwischen der Magura oder der  Juicy seven. Bis jetzt bin ich mit meiner Wahl sehr zufriden wobei die Avid sicherlich auch super ist.


----------



## Flow.Zero (27. Juni 2006)

@ insane:  Wow, sehr schönes Switch! Hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## Jendo (27. Juni 2006)

Gibt es schon erste Fahreindrücke von dem Syncros Reifen? Spiele auch mit den Gedanken jetzt im Sommer ein neues paar Reifen aufs Switch zu ziehen...
Aber zur zeit gibt es außer Minions und BigBettys ja keine richtige Alternative?
Hab den dicken Nokian NBX schon geistig ausrangiert und mein Mobster hat die Münchner Platten tour auch nicht so ganz schadlos überstanden
Gruß,
Robert


----------



## soederbohm (28. Juni 2006)

Man erkennt zwar noch nicht viel aber hier mal ein Fotovom neuen Switch von nsmb.com:





Gruß
Martin


----------



## maple leaf (28. Juni 2006)

Ohhhh ist das goil! Mir reicht was ich hier sehe, auch haben will! SOFORT!

Ist da schon die 07er 66 verbaut? oder täuschen mich da meine müden Augen?

mfg bas


----------



## soederbohm (28. Juni 2006)

Das Foto ist aus einem Bericht über die 2007er Marzocchi Modelle. Also vermutlich wirds die 07er 66 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (28. Juni 2006)

Zu den Reifen: Probier Doch mal Kenda. Wenn du nen relativ leichten mit gutem Grip suchst, der Kinetics in 2,35". Habe ich auch seit einer Weile drauf und er macht nen guten Eindruck. Rollwiderstand spüre ich nicht viel, Breite stimmt und Gewicht ist mehr als gut, das Rad beschleunigt hervorragend. Wenn´s dicker werden soll, der Nevegal in 2,5" mit Stick E Mischung soll auch sehr gut sein. Auch, wenn die Bike in dieses Jahr nicht so gut bewertet hat, ein oder zwei Jahre vorher haben sie in sehr gelobt. Auch mit sehr wenig Druck zu fahren...


----------



## numinisflo (29. Juni 2006)

Felix - jetzt ist es ein perfekter Ride! Ein absoluter Wahnsinn und ich finde den Sattel auch sehr geil. 
Mir hat der Deemax noch nie sonderlich gefallen, aber an deinem Switch ist es der PornoLRS schlechthin!!!! Respect!!!
Schreib doch bitte mal deine Erfahrungen (oder eure lieber meth) zu den Syncros hier nieder - das würde mich mal sehr interessieren.
Hast du bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit den Crankbrothers? Meine sind heute - nach wochenlangem knarzen - wohl endgültig abgeschmiert....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## coma1976 (30. Juni 2006)

servus
was für nen umwerfer brauch für nen 2004er switch?
GEHT NUR TOPSWING ODER?


----------



## bike-it-easy (30. Juni 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Man erkennt zwar noch nicht viel aber hier mal ein Fotovom neuen Switch von nsmb.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, dass ist kein 2007er Switch. Es ist eines von von lediglich dreien 2006er Modellen, welche anlässlich der 2007er Marzocchi Präsentation eigens zu diesem Zweck in dunkelblau/weiß Canuck designt wurden. Und laut Aussage zuverlässiger Quellen wird es diese Lackierung bei den 2007er Switches auch nicht geben (die Aussage gilt erstmal nur für die Serienmodelle, was mit Special Editions ist, weiss noch niemand). Die Gabel ist allerdings eine 2007er 66RC2X.

Und jetzt dürft ihr mal raten, was hier vor mir steht.     
Bilder folgen...

Bis dann

bike-it-easy


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juli 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt dürft ihr mal raten, was hier vor mir steht.
> Bilder folgen...
> bike-it-easy



Na dann lass mal schnell ein paar Bilder folgen, Sigi! Mein Neid sei mit dir!!!
Kommt die dann ins rmx?

Gruß und nochmal Danke

FLO


----------



## Stiftsquelle (1. Juli 2006)

Und ich dachte er meint den Rahmen...


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Juli 2006)

Moin,
ihr habt beide zum Teil recht.

Ich meinte damit eher das komplette Bike 

Bilder folgen im Laufe des Vormittags.

bike-it-easy


----------



## s.d (1. Juli 2006)

Sauber!!! Sigi du alter Glückspilz solche schöne Bikes im Laden zu stehen haben


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Juli 2006)

So, hier nun die ersten schnellen Pics: 2006er Switch S.E. (1 of 3) mit Marzocchi 66 RC2X 2007er Modell.









Und jetzt geht das Bike erstmal in die Werkstatt. Da müssen noch diverse Teile einem Upgrade unterzogen werden.  

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## janos (1. Juli 2006)

erzähl mal was über die 66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (1. Juli 2006)

Wahnsinn Sigi!
DAs sind geile Bilder...
Wir warten auf mehr, bitte!
GRuß Robert
(ich meld mich die Woche)


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. Juli 2006)

Sehr geile bilder! Das Switch gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Reflex_fan (2. Juli 2006)

hammergeil!


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2006)

Wirklich sehr schön! Nur gefallen mir die Canuck-Special-Editions, welche am Hinterbau auch noch Maple Leafs vorweisen, doch noch etwas besser!
Aber sonst sehr geil, sehr selten und die neue 66 sieht auch gut aus, mir gefallen vor allem die Carbon-Decals...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## coma1976 (2. Juli 2006)

moinsen
ne frage gibt es gravierende unterschiede zwischen switch und switch sl?außer gewicht...
stabilität? wie sind da soo die erfahrungen 
gracias


----------



## s.d (2. Juli 2006)

Also ich glaube das SL ist nicht offiziell für den Bikepark zugelassen (bin mir aber nicht sicher). Von der Stabilität wird sicher ein Unterschied sein, aber das kommt glaub ich auch stark drauf an wie viel du wiegst und was du damit vorhast.


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2006)

Meines Wissens stimmt die Angabe von s.d von wegen das Switch SL hat keine Bikeparkfreigabe. Aber da fängt die Problematik der Definition an, was ist Bikepark, was einfach ein Downhilltrail....
Ansonsten ist das SL einfach ein abgespeckter Rohrsatz - z. B. im Jahrgang 2005 wog der SL-Rahmen exakt 720g weniger als der "normale" Rohrsatz.

Mein Switch Moko ist ja auch ein SL-Rohrsatz, aber ich wiege beispielsweise unter 70kg und deshalb wohl keine Probleme bezüglich der Stabilität des Rahmens bekommen.

FLO


----------



## rfgs (3. Juli 2006)

servus miteinander!

lese schon lange die switch berichte und bin begeistert von diesem rahmen und von der kommunikation in diesem forum!beim switch passt irgenwie alles insbesondere begeistert mich die lagerung des hinterbaus,sieht nach ewigkeit aus!da bin ich von meinem whiplash ned so begeistert(wippenlagerung).das einzige was mir den rahmen echt madig macht, is der deftige preis den RM verlangt!kennt ihr da in und um münchen(rösch is mir bekannt)händler mit denen man a bissal verhandeln kann?

grüsse


----------



## maple leaf (3. Juli 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier nun die ersten schnellen Pics: 2006er Switch S.E. (1 of 3) mit Marzocchi 66 RC2X 2007er Modell.



    

mehr kann ich echt nicht sagen...

bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (3. Juli 2006)

@switch sl
bin nicht so schwer(75) und bikepark weiß ich noch nicht ob ich das nochmal mache vielleicht wenn sohnemann alt genug ist....
gibbbet auch rm Kinderräder??? switch xs oder so??


----------



## coma1976 (3. Juli 2006)

@rfgs im netz gibbet falk-sports.de 
wenn du nen auslaufmodell nimmst sind die ganz günstig glaub ich 

sonst hab noch nen 04er switch zu verkaufen siehe unter bikemarkt 
sers


----------



## switchNB (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo - hier 2 Fotos von meinem letzten Tag in Winterberg
  wirklich zum heulen dass ich da dieses Jahr nicht mehr hin kann  



 



Gruß Andreas


----------



## Snipy (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,
ich lese diesen Thread auch sehr interessiert mit, aber das einzige was das Bike bei mir madig macht ist das große Umlenkverhältnis. Und jetzt mal ne Frage an alle die da nen Rocco verbaut haben: Wie lang ist der Dämpfer in dem Rad und welchen Hub hat der, sind es die gleichen Dimensionen wie der Fox oder ist da ein Größerer drin bei gleichbleibendem Federweg? 
Bei allen Umlenkverhältnissen > 3:1 leuten bei mir die Alarmgloken .


----------



## Flowz (7. Juli 2006)

switchNB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo - hier 2 Fotos von meinem letzten Tag in Winterberg
> wirklich zum heulen dass ich da dieses Jahr nicht mehr hin kann
> 
> 
> ...



hey... hab dich öfters fahrn sehn=)!! echt nice switch!!!(hatte n silbernes biggi mit 66 und so)


----------



## Mantasy (7. Juli 2006)

Hab gerade nen Rahmen in der E-Bucht endeckt, der Verkäufer sagt das es ein 2006er S3 Rahemen ist. 
1100,- ist der Startpreis was denkt ihr ist der Rahmen wert? Hier im Bikemarkt ist ein 2005 für 750,-
Hier ist der Link

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30003625169&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy (7. Juli 2006)

...ein 2006er Rahmen ist es ganz sicher nicht....


----------



## Redking (7. Juli 2006)

Also geschrieben hat der nirgenswo das es ein 2006 Rahmen ist.
Das ist definitiv kein 2006 Switch Rahmen.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juli 2006)

Klaus hat absolut Recht, weder steht es in der Artikelbeschreibung geschrieben noch gibt es das geringste Anzeichen auf einen 2006er Frame!

Wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht und auf die Rocky Mountain Homepage geht, dort die Bikes der letzten Jahre ansieht wird man schnell feststellen, dass dies ganz sicher der 2005er Switch S3 Rahmen ist - zu erkennen sowohl an der Farbe als auch an der Modellspezifikation S3, welche ausschließlich im Jahre 2005 verwendet wurde!

Was der Rahmen wert ist, ist schwierig zu sagen. Diese Ebay Angebote sind im Verhältnis zu den damaligen Listenpreisen schon sehr gut - allerdings geht es, wenn man es drauf anlegt, bei den 2005er Bikes sicher noch etwas günstiger und dann auch für nen wirklich neuen Frame!

FLO


----------



## Mantasy (7. Juli 2006)

ich hatte mir das auch schon fast gedacht, ist in den 2006er nicht auch ne iscg aufnahme dran?
Also insofern ist der im bikemarkt wohl garnicht so schlecht für 750,- kann man den trotzdem mit einer 66 mit 170 mm fahren, dachte da an die light eta.

In ner E-Mail hat er gesagt 2006er Modell

achso und bei Falk ist ein switch sl 2004er (baugleich 2005) für 1099,- in neu (wiege 75 kilo selten bikepark und dann nicht sehr hohe sprünge aber häufig unsauber)


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juli 2006)

Ich finde nicht das man den Hauptunterschied der beiden Switch Jahrgänge (2005 u. 2006) am Vorhandensein einer iscg-Aufnahme festmachen sollte....

Warum sollte man - geometrieprobleme aussenvorgelassen, ist ja auch subjektives Empfinden - das Ding nicht mit 170mm 66 fahren können? Für mich persönlich würde ich in einen 2005er Frame eine 150mm Gabel einbauen und in einen 2006er Frame eine 170mm Gabel. 

Ansonsten finde ich diese Diskussionen, von wegen wer wo wie und warum den günstigsten Frame verramscht sehr müßig - ich bin der letzte, der nicht ab und zu bei ebay kauft, aber wenn das auf die Dauer so weitergeht, gibt es bald keine regulären Bikeshops mit gutem Service mehr....

FLO


----------



## Mantasy (7. Juli 2006)

Hier in Kiel gibts keinen guten Local händler, insofern bin ich aufs internet angewiesen, denn immer nach HH zu eiern habe ich keine Lust.


Aber Danke schonmal, werde auf jeden Fall nicht auf den Rahmen bieten.


----------



## Jendo (7. Juli 2006)

Die 2005er Modelle wurden doch auch mit 66 und 170mm ausgeliefet!
Warum solte man also keine verbauen?!
Nice Pics aus Winterberg, hgoffe das ich diese Jahr noch dahin komme 
Gruß Robert


----------



## Loci (8. Juli 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für ein Switch S3 05 für ne dicke bei der Sattelstütze brauch, da ich mir einen geholt hab und meine alte viel zu dünn ist.


----------



## Mr.Fork (8. Juli 2006)

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/2003_T-SUP09.pdf

30.9mm


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juli 2006)

Manche Leute scheinen selbst bei großem Interesse für ein Produkt nicht in der Lage zu sein, sich sowohl auf der Homepage als auch beim Deutschlandvertrieb des jeweiligen Produktes ein wenig zu informieren - geschweige denn ein paar Seiten das betreffenden Threads zu lesen, auf denen selbige Problem- bzw. Fragestellungen bereits mehrfach behandelt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (9. Juli 2006)

kann mir jemand vllt kurz und bündig erklären wie sich die switch modelle seit beginn der baureihe verändert haben. will jetz nicht den ganzen thread durchsuchen.

sind die teile schwerer geworden, mehr federweg, oder wie und was. wär schön wenn mir jemand die evolution kurz erklären könnte


----------



## Mr.Fork (9. Juli 2006)

2001 die ersten Switche mit 125mm Federweg
2003 150 mm Federweg und Teils 1,5 zoll steuerrohr ( Dämpfer172,5mmm )
2004 Neue Umlenkung 190 Dämpfer 150mm Federweg und SL rohrsätze
2005 Sattelrohr 30,9
2006 New Switch 178mm Federweg Sauschwer und Saugeil


----------



## BommelMaster (9. Juli 2006)

sind die 2003er switche stabil genug für alles mögliche gebaut oder sind das eher enduro teile? was haben diese modelle für sattelstützen maße ?

wäre es möglich bei den 2003ern eine neue umlenkung einzubauen um 190er dämpfer zu fahren?


----------



## lamer (10. Juli 2006)

so hab den thread fast durch, schlauer bin ich nun imma noch net.
kann ma jemand nen tip abgeben welche die richtige rahmenhöhe für mich wär.
bin 174 groß und denke an einen 2006 switchrahmen

dank


----------



## maple leaf (10. Juli 2006)

lamer schrieb:
			
		

> so hab den thread fast durch, schlauer bin ich nun imma noch net.
> kann ma jemand nen tip abgeben welche die richtige rahmenhöhe für mich wär.
> bin 174 groß und denke an einen 2006 switchrahmen
> 
> dank



Hey lamer,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal ne Probefahrt mit einem 16,5" und 18" machen! ich bin 1,80 m und habe das Switch in 18", allerdings fahre ich damit auch Touren! Wenn Du das Switch nur als Bikepark Spaßmaschine nutzen willst würde ich in jedem Fall ein 16,5" nehmen!

cheers bas


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Juli 2006)

Ich bin 176cm und fahre nen 18Zoll, Ich denke kleiner darf man auch nicht sein. Also wäre für Dich wohl 16,5 richtig


----------



## neikless (10. Juli 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hey lamer,
> 
> ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal ne Probefahrt mit einem 16,5" und 18" machen! ich bin 1,80 m und habe das Switch in 18", allerdings fahre ich damit auch Touren! Wenn Du das Switch nur als Bikepark Spaßmaschine nutzen willst würde ich in jedem Fall ein 16,5" nehmen!
> 
> cheers bas



@ bas hahaha irgendwie habe ich dich und dein switch noch nie auf einer tour gesehen nur von einer gehört und da konntest du dich 3 tage oder mehr
nicht bewegen   
trotzdem richtig 16,5 für bikepark freeride 18" für "tour" freeriding


----------



## Redking (10. Juli 2006)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht mehr einmischen!

Könne es sein das die Leute zu faul sind zu einem Händler zu fahren der ein Rad hat um es mal Probe zu fahren??
All diese Sachen was Maple Leaf, Mr Fork, Neikless und andere geschrieben haben bedeutet
das man es selber entscheiden muss was für eine Bikegröße man fährt.
Alles was wir schreiben sind Entscheidungshilfen! 
Jetzt um dich vollkommen zu verwirren und du merkst das es deine Entscheidung ist.
Ich fahre das 2006 Switch 3.0 in 16,5" und bin 1,80 m groß.
Ich bin gestern mit dem Rad eine Tour von 74,1 Kilometer und 1113 Höhenmetern gefahren. 
In den Bikepark fahre ich auch mit dem Bike!

Viel Spaß beim Probefahren.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mantasy (10. Juli 2006)

Kann mir jemand in Kiel nen Händler nennen wo ich nen Rocky probe fahren kann , - ok nein?! Nach HH?? verdammt mein auto ist i.A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (11. Juli 2006)

Mantasy schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand in Kiel nen Händler nennen wo ich nen Rocky probe fahren kann , - ok nein?! Nach HH?? verdammt mein auto ist i.A.



@Mantasy

your dealer:
www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=9www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=9

@neikless
DU JUDAS!


----------



## lamer (11. Juli 2006)

hallo,
vielen dank für die antworten.
ich bin nicht zu faul um zu einem händler zu fahren, das problem ist das kein händler in meiner nähe ein 2006 switch da hat beziehungsweise keiner solch ein teil unverbindlich zum probefahren bestellt und ich in meinem bekanntenkreis auch keinen kenne der ein 2006 switch hat.
somit fragte ich ganz legitim und eure antworten haben mir etwas geholfen, ich denke ich werde einen 16,5 zoll rahmen nehmen, da er meine bedürfnisse wohl am besten gerecht wird (wheelies, manials, doubles und tables).
noch eine frage, wieviel wiegt ein nackter 2006 switch in 16,5 zoll ?

dank und gruß eure hoheit könig julien der XIII te


----------



## maple leaf (11. Juli 2006)

@lamer

also Dein RM Dealer sollte eigentlich ein Testbike über Bikeaction beziehen können! Meiner hat das auch so gemacht und nach der Probefahrt ging das Testbike wieder zurück an Bikeaction.

Rahmengewicht ist beim 18" 4,6 kg! Keine Ahnung wie viel das beim 16er ausmacht aber bestimmt nicht viel!

cheers bas


----------



## Mr.Fork (11. Juli 2006)

Bas: entweder deine Waage is hin oder der schwarze Lack wiegt 300g mehr





16,7 Kg So wie es da steht, mit e-thirteen Kefü


----------



## maple leaf (12. Juli 2006)

@Mr.Fork

www.bikes.com/bikes/2006/switch/switch-3.aspx

= 4,6 kg

www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=317&dataentry=4

= 4,9 kg



ich verlass mich dann lieber auf RM als auf BA!

bas


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. Juli 2006)

Ich verlass mich auf ne Waage!
4,9 Kg waren es bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (12. Juli 2006)

vll gibt rocky das gewicht bei 16,5 zoll an und ba bei 18 zoll


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Juli 2006)

@ mr.fork: Sehr geiles Switch  Gefällt mir gut


----------



## lamer (12. Juli 2006)

hallo mr. fork,
dein switch ist ein 18 zoll, oder ?! dann finde ich die gewichtsangabe nicht ok die bei bikes.com steht.
300 gramm sind zumindest ein heavy duty stem. ansonsten schickes bike, gratulation.

gruß eure hoheit könig julien der XIII te


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. Juli 2006)

Ja 18´, RM nimmts mit dem Gewicht nicht so genau.
Beim Slayer lagen anfangs noch fast 1 kilo zwischen real- und angegebenem Gewicht.


----------



## lamer (12. Juli 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> @Mr.Fork
> 
> www.bikes.com/bikes/2006/switch/switch-3.aspx
> 
> ...



http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=307 = 4.6 kg

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=317&dataentry=4 = 4.9 kg

welcher wert ist der richtige ? hängt vielleicht von der lackfarbe ab ?


----------



## maple leaf (12. Juli 2006)

lamer schrieb:
			
		

> hängt vielleicht von der lackfarbe ab ?



never!  

Ich verlass mich auf Mr. Fork!

"Ich verlass mich auf ne Waage!
4,9 Kg waren es bei mir"

und er hat sich den Rahmen ja auch einzeln und nicht wie ich als Komplettrad geholt!

bas


----------



## spyke_de (12. Juli 2006)

Bonsai-Gabel für Bonsai-Rider.


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. Juli 2006)

ja hc, nun hast Du uns alle mal wieder getoppt


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juli 2006)

Mir fehlen echt die Worte - was fuer eine hirnverbrannte ******** ist das denn? Tourenswitch mit 2 Kettenblaettern & Langer Sattelstuetze und 40? Klar - mechanisch passt ja auch alles zusammen - dann muss man das ja fast machen! GUTE Idee! *MICHWUNDER*


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. Juli 2006)

OK, DAS REICHT JETZT!
Dieses Forum Speziell Insane muss wohl noch ein bisschen an sich arbeiten.
Ich dachte wir tauschen uns hier über Rms ( Switch) aus. Der letzte Kommentar ( es war nicht das erste mal) von Insane zeigt mir, das es wohl nur ums lästern geht! 
Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf dieses Forum!!!! ( Schade waren auch nette dabei z.b. Jendo, Redking, Bas, numis) 
Tschüsss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spyke_de (13. Juli 2006)

@ Insane: schau mal genau auf die Sattelstütze, es ist eine MAVERICK SPEEDBALL, stufenlos höhenverstellbar, und was den Rest anbelangt, ja, da hast  du Recht, 2 Kettenblätter, eine schöne 40er, nette Spinergies usw.
Da mit fortgeschrittenem Alter aus eigner Erfahrung ein gewisse Gelassenheit einkehren wird, bin ich doch noch zuversichtlich, was Deine manchmal auftretende Spontanität betrifft, vielleicht brennt ja auch eine Art innerer Konflikt in Dir als Fahrradfachverkäufer.
Gerade dort müsstest Du doch über den Dingen stehen, lass doch alle kaufen und fahren was sie wollen, und wenn wir, die Endverbraucher, doch trotz aller
fachmännischer Hinweise was Falsches oder nicht Artgerechtes kaufen sollten, who cares, dann wird halt die Kasse demnächst wieder klingeln.
so, keep cool.


----------



## lamer (13. Juli 2006)

das gewicht von deinem bike finde ich akzeptabel MR. FORK, hängt bestimmt auch mit der wahl deiner gabel zusammen. hast du erfahrungen ob man die gabel richtig stressen kann ? also dirtdoubles usw.

gruß


----------



## coma1976 (13. Juli 2006)

soll jeder machen wie er lustig ist...
so siehsts halt aus mit der geistigen verwahrlosung unserer jugend-werte-normen-anstand-respekt
finde die kombi sieht nett aus dann kann man sich auch gleich vom hinterrad am hintern kratzen lassen-unabdingbar für touren im hochland wenn keine hand frei!!!


----------



## numinisflo (14. Juli 2006)

spyke_de schrieb:
			
		

> Bonsai-Gabel für Bonsai-Rider.




Also ich muss einfach mal sagen, dass mir diese Switch Variante rein optisch wirklich gut gefällt, um nicht zu sagen extremst gut! Wirklich genial die 40 und deren brachiale Optik in dem Stealthschwarzen Frame. Dazu noch die wunderschöne e.thirteen KeFü UND den schönsten Laufradsatz der Welt! Optisch wirklich ein Wahnsinnsbike! 

Natürlich kann man über den Sinn oder Unsinn einer absoluten Racegabel in einem Switch Rahmen diskutieren, dem bei absolut rationaler Betrachtungsweise ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Emotion miteinzubringen sicher andere Gabeln besser stehen. Wie gesagt, rational betrachtet....allerdings freut sich mein emotionales Bikerherz doch sehr über diese Kombination. Dazu kommt, dass man hier im Thread auch schon andere Racegabeln am Switch gesehen hat, wie beispielsweise die Dorado...

Auch finde ich nicht, dass eine zweifach Kettenführung ein Bike sofort zum Tourenbike macht - eher würde ich dies grundsätzlich einem Biker zuordnen, der auch den einen oder anderen Uphill in kauf nimmt, um anschließend wieder den Berg hinunter zu fahren. Vielleicht auch einfach der Kompromiss aus Bikeparkeinsätzen und "normalem" Fahren (wie z. B. in meinem Fall).

Grundsätzlich finde ich, sollte man natürlich völlig frei seine subjektive Meinung äußern, dies tut einem Forum nur gut, aber man kann dies auch in anständiger Manier tun ohne andere persönlich anzugreifen.

Ausserdem finde bzw. fände ich es extrem schade, wenn sich beispielsweise Sören oder auch andere auch noch hier aus dem Forum aufgrund von besagten Gründen zurückziehen, denn dies würde in diesem Falle dem Thread und im Allgemeinen dem Rocky Mountain Forum viel Qualität und dadurch auch die Grundlage entziehen.

FLO


----------



## Reflex_fan (15. Juli 2006)

yo das switch wollte heute wieder gassi, danke an pavel fürs gute knippsen


----------



## Osti (15. Juli 2006)

sauber, sowohl das Bike als auch die Bilder  

das Switch Ltd hätte ich mir auch fast mal gekauft... aber dann isses doch was anderes geworden...


----------



## Loci (16. Juli 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in ein switch s3 05 Red Raven scheiben (230 mm) reinmachen kann da es hinten etwas eng aussieht?
Danke


----------



## switchNB (16. Juli 2006)

Ich denke nicht das eine Disc mit 230mm in einen Switch Hinterbau passt, bei meinem 2002er Rahmen ist die Strebe bis 203 mm ausgespart. Darüberhinaus verschließt sich mir der Sinn einer derart großen Scheibe, die außer der extrem hohen Belastung des Hinterbaus und der Discaufnahme wahrscheinlich total überdimensioniert ist - außer vielleicht man fährt ohne vordere Bremse? Meine Louise FR 190mm Disc am Hinterrad hat bisher überall vollkommen ausgereicht.


----------



## numinisflo (16. Juli 2006)

In mein Switch passt hinten keine 230mm Bremsscheibe. Und das ist gut so!
Mit Verlaub, aber wirklich eine völlige Schwachsinnsidee...

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (16. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht will er ja rückwarts DOWNHILLEN 

(jaja hab mich wieder beruhigt, nicht zuletzt wg. der netten PMS)


----------



## numinisflo (17. Juli 2006)

Freut mich Sören!

FLO


----------



## Loci (17. Juli 2006)

Mir Gefallen die Red Ravens optisch halt sau gut und die hat halt nicht jeder.  Man muss ja nicht immer alles kaufen da es vernünftig ist.
(Das der Rahmen dafür nicht zugelassen ist wusste ich allerdings nicht.)


----------



## numinisflo (17. Juli 2006)

Ob der Rahmen jetzt von offizieller Seite dafür freigegeben ist, sei dahingestellt. Nur erschließt sich mir der Sinn einer so übermäßig riesigen Disc am Hinterrad (diese Größe ist einfach als Pizzateller besser geeignet) überhaupt nicht. Ausserdem müsstest du das doch auf schlimmste Art und Weise adaptern - soweit es im Hinterbau überhaupt Platz für so was hat.

By the way: Zeig mal ein Bild der Red Raven.

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (18. Juli 2006)

Hey Jungs,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Schaltung! 

Die Gänge lassen sich alle super soft einlegen nur leider springt die Kette bei hoher Belastung von einem Ritzel auf das andere!  Woran kann das liegen? Habe die Kette beim letzten Bikeparkbesuch tauschen müssen das die erste mir gerissen ist (selbe Kettenlänge verbaut)! Wäre echt cool wenn Ihr mir weiter helfen könntet!

many thanks bas


----------



## soederbohm (18. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht liegts daran, dass nicht nur die Kette, sondern auch die Ritzel ausgelutscht waren und nun passen Kette und Ritzel nicht mehr 100%ig zueinander. Deshalb taucht man ja oft auch beides zusammen aus.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (18. Juli 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegts daran, dass nicht nur die Kette, sondern auch die Ritzel ausgelutscht waren und nun passen Kette und Ritzel nicht mehr 100%ig zueinander. Deshalb taucht man ja oft auch beides zusammen aus.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



naja ausgelutscht glaube ich kaum da das Bike ja erst im April geliefert wurde und ich seit dem so ca. 500 km gefahren bin! Ritzel und Kette sind beide von Sram! sollte doch eigentlich funzzen oder? bringt es was wenn ich die Kette verkürze?

bas


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juli 2006)

Ich kann die Aussage von Martin nur bestätigen, selbiges Problem hatte ich vor ca. zwei Jahren auch, nachdem ich bei meinem Bike (damals noch am Centurion) nur die Kette und nicht das Ritzelpaket gewechselt habe.

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (18. Juli 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Aussage von Martin nur bestätigen, selbiges Problem hatte ich vor ca. zwei Jahren auch, nachdem ich bei meinem Bike (damals noch am Centurion) nur die Kette und nicht das Ritzelpaket gewechselt habe.
> 
> FLO




och ne echt jetzt oder was?!  

Welches Ritzelpaket und Kette soll ich hohlen? Könnt Ihr da was empfehlen? und was kostet mich der Spaß? 

bas


----------



## rfgs (18. Juli 2006)

schau mal ob dein schaltwerk spiel hat,ob die ritzel und die obere käfigrolle verschmutzt sind.dann prüf mal den abstand obere rolle zu den einzelnen ritzeln und ob die obere rolle bei eingrastetem gang genau in einer flucht mit dem ritzel liegt.ist das schaltauge auch nicht verbogen?

viel glück


----------



## maple leaf (18. Juli 2006)

irgendwie raff ich das nett mit meiner Schaltung! Sieht aber für mich gut so aus, also nichts verbogen oder nicht parallel!Werde morgen mal zu meinem Mech fahren und mal schauen ob er bei 4 Wochen Wartezeit für die Werkstatt mein Bike dazwischen schieben kann! 

Wenn alles wieder funktioniert werde ich hoffentlich meine diesjährige Tour starten! bin am 04.08 in Oberammergau, 05.08 in Lenggries, 06-08.08 Leongang/Saalbach!


*Würde mich echt freuen wenn ich einen der Herrn hier aus dem Forum treffen würde!*

so long bas


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juli 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> bin am 04.08 in Oberammergau, 05.08 in Lenggries, 06-08.08 Leongang/Saalbach!
> *Würde mich echt freuen wenn ich einen der Herrn hier aus dem Forum treffen würde!*
> so long bas


Dazu so viel: Der Jendo, der Bonzai1982 und meine Wenigkeit sind dem 7. August für eine lange Zeit am Lago (und einige auch mit neuen Bikes...) und werden wohl deshalb leider nicht mehr an den Bikeparkterminen zugegen sein....

Cheers

FLO


----------



## patrick_1984 (19. Juli 2006)

hi

hab mich grade bei euch angemeldet, weil ich mir heute beim s-tec einerm switch ltd. 2003 gekauft hab. jetzt hab ich aber mal ne frage an euch, wieviel federweg hat das 2003er modell 130 oder 150mm? also auf der rocky seite steht 150mm aber hier hab ich mal gelesen das es 130mm hat, was stimmt denn jetzt???

gruß patrick


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juli 2006)

Gratulation zu deinem Kauf. Das bedeutet natürlich, dass du so schnell wie möglich - sofort - ein Bild von deinem Switch hier posten musst!
Das Switch von 2003 hatte meines Wissens auch schon 152mm Federweg.
Viel Spaß

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (19. Juli 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu so viel: Der Jendo, der Bonzai1982 und meine Wenigkeit sind dem 7. August für eine lange Zeit am Lago (und einige auch mit neuen Bikes...) und werden wohl deshalb leider nicht mehr an den Bikeparkterminen zugegen sein....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> FLO




Schade! 

Aber Trail-Surfing am Lago ist natürlich kaum zu toppen!
Wünsche Euch viel viel Spaß und hoffe wir sehen uns vielleicht im September dann mal in Wberg!

bas


----------



## s.d (19. Juli 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu so viel: Der Jendo, der Bonzai1982 und meine Wenigkeit sind dem 7. August für eine lange Zeit am Lago *(und einige auch mit neuen **Bikes...) *und werden wohl deshalb leider nicht mehr an den Bikeparkterminen zugegen sein....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> FLO




neue Bikes ha? Tu mal nicht so geheimnisvoll raus damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickgorilla (21. Juli 2006)

Servus Kollegen,
da ich schon zweimal meinen Float RP3 wegen Negativ-Druckproblemen einschicken musste, will ich mir jetzt nen anderen zulegen!
Ich fahr ein Switch SL 2005 und könnt ziemlich billig einen Vanilla RC bekommen!
Eye to Eye des Float´s ist 190mm! Eye to Eye des Vanilla ist ~200mm! Ist es möglich diesen zu verwenden? Ein Bike Mechanik meinte, dadurch könnt ich meinen Rahmen killen aber ich will das nicht so ganz glauben! Was meint Ihr??
Weiß außerdem einer wie schwer der Vanilla RC ist?

Thanks a lot
sickgorilla


----------



## jota (21. Juli 2006)

tach
jaja ,sind wirklich robust diese mist dämpfer.
hatte das gleiche problem,und um diesem problem aus dem weg zu gehen,
habe ich jetzt einen mz roco drin.auch wenn er mehr wiegt als ein luftdämpfer,ist aber haltbarer.
dämpfer nur 190/50  einbaulänge/hub.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juli 2006)

Guude,

und auchmal noch meine Switch´s zum anschauen,

erstmal mein älteres von 2002 und somit das UR-SWITCH





gefolgt vom neueren 2004er SL-Modell





welches nun einem 2006er Slayer Cult weichen mußte!


----------



## Jendo (22. Juli 2006)

Ich sitze grad mal wieder seit Ewigkeiten hier im Forum und bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht!

Also Soulbrother du hast da echt schmucke Bikes am Start!
Inklusive einem sehr kreativen Aufbaustil was Teile und Farben angeht!
Schade das das Switch und das Rasouli sich neue Besitzer suchen, aber wenigstens entschädigst Du dich mit einem New Slayer.
Herzlich Gruß,
JEndo


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juli 2006)

Hi Jendo,

recht herzlichen Dank!Es freut mich sehr,daß ich dich nach dieser langen Zeit der Forumabstinenz zu genanntem Grinsen animieren konnte. 

Da du ja ebenfalls Besitzer mehrerer Kanadischer Schönheiten bist,weißt du mit Sicherheit eben auch wie das mit diesem Virus ist. 

Irgendwie bekommt man nie genug davon.Und wenn es nicht jedes Jahr wieder
was schönes Neues gäbe....

Aber das alte Switch sowie das RM6 und der alte Slayer befinden sich nicht mehr in meinem Besitz.Und um das Rasouli tut´s mir selbst unendlich Leid,aber ich fahre einfach nicht damit,höchstens mal am Wochenende zum Bäcker Irgendwie liegen mir die Sänften einfach mehr!

Liebe Grüße vom Soulbrother


----------



## numinisflo (22. Juli 2006)

YEAH - zwei mal Switch, einmal der absolute Switchklassiker und einmal ein SL mit der 36 und Deemax....kurz gesagt: Zwei wunderbare Rides!!!!
Und das der Herr Jende deswegen sich wieder zu einem Post hinreisen lässt solltest du dir als eine Art Ritterschlag an die Brust heften! 

Und ja, auch ich kann sagen, dass man mit dem kanadischen Virus infiziert wurde und *ein *Bike aus Vancouver einfach nicht ausreichend ist.........


FLO


----------



## patrick_1984 (22. Juli 2006)

hi

hab mal ne frage an euch
wisst ihr vielleicht warum der 2003er switch ltd rahmen limitiert ist???
wegen der lackierung und wen ja warum ???

gruß patrick

der ohne shift-taste


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Juli 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Und ja, auch ich kann sagen, dass man mit dem kanadischen Virus infiziert wurde und *ein *Bike aus Vancouver einfach nicht ausreichend ist.........
> 
> 
> FLO



OK Flow,

schon wieder so eine Andeutung. Willst du uns nicht irgendwas sagen ?
Wir hier im Rocky-Forum erzählen es auch nicht weiter, wir sind ganz verschwiegen  

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## numinisflo (22. Juli 2006)

Diese Frage nach philosophischer Grundlage ausreichend zu erörtern würde sowohl die Dimensionen des Threads als auch die des gesamten Forums sprengen!

Warum Limited, warum Limited Editions...?
Hmm, warum Canuck, warum Cult, warum Moko und Stealth, warum Hotrod und Westpoint?
Ja, der Hersteller als solcher hat sich halt einfach entschieden, gewisse von der Serie abweichende Lackierungsvarianten quantitativ zu limitieren. Einen rationalen Ursprung hinter dieser Motivation zu suchen würde der Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen gleichkommen. Für mich persönlich bedeutet dies nicht, ein besseres Bike zu fahren, mir gefällt schlicht und einfach die Lackierungsvariante. Völlig emotional, wie du siehst....

Warum gibt es den Ferrari Enzo nur 50 mal, obwohl sie 500 verkaufen könnten?

Unter Ausschluss jeglicher Emotion würde ich als managender Betriebswirtschaftler schlicht und einfach eine Marketingstrategie in den Raum werfen...

to be continued

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (22. Juli 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> OK Flow,
> 
> schon wieder so eine Andeutung. Willst du uns nicht irgendwas sagen ?
> Wir hier im Rocky-Forum erzählen es auch nicht weiter, wir sind ganz verschwiegen
> ...




Sigi, du weißt wo von ich rede.
Doch werde ich eine absolute Antwort wohl noch einige Tage schuldig bleiben müssen....

FLO


----------



## Jendo (23. Juli 2006)

Ich bin aber eher der Meinung das die 2003er Ltd Modelle nicht wirklich Limitert waren sondern das es lediglich die Bezeichnung der Switch Modelle mit 1,5" Steuerrohr waren!
Korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege 
JEndo, der sich wieder beruhigt hat


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Juli 2006)

2003 gab es bei den Switch´s 2 Möglichkeiten:

1)du kaufst das EINZIGE Komplettbike das es gibt (Bez. "Switch" Farbe:Gelb/Schwarz)

2)du kaufst den einzelnen Rahmen (Bez. "Switch LTD" Farbe:Weiß/Anthrazit)

Die Bezeichnung LTD bei dem weißen Rahmen bezog sich einfach darauf,daß dieser eben einfach nur als Rahmen und nicht als Komplettrad erhältlich war.
Das hatte mit einer limitierten Stückzahl aber nichts zu tun. 

Grüße vom Soulbrother


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juli 2006)

Nach wie vor gibt es die Special Editions bei Rocky nur als Framesets.
Siehe auch hier:

LINK

FLO


----------



## patrick_1984 (23. Juli 2006)

hi

@ jendo: tut mir leid, du liegst leider falsch weil der normale 2003er hatte auch das 1,5zoll steuerrohr

@ soulbrother: das sieht auf der rocky seite aber anders aus, weil wenn ich auf die 2003er modelle gehe, bekomm ich da auch die ltd version als komplettbike.
@ numinisflo: warum machst du dir das immer so umständlich, schreib doch einfach mal nur kurz und knapp was oder kannst/willst du das nicht.
es hätte ja sein können das es wie beim 2004er modell war, weil der wurde ja braun lackiert, weil der schley den ja so gefahren ist, wenn es falsch ist korregiert mich.
aber so wie es aussieht hast du wohl recht

gruß patrick
danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juli 2006)

patrick_1984 schrieb:
			
		

> @ numinisflo: warum machst du dir das immer so umständlich, schreib doch einfach mal nur kurz und knapp was oder kannst/willst du das nicht.
> es hätte ja sein können das es wie beim 2004er modell war, weil der wurde ja braun lackiert, weil der schley den ja so gefahren ist, wenn es falsch ist korregiert mich.
> aber so wie es aussieht hast du wohl recht
> 
> ...




Ich will durch meine etwas längere Ausführung sicher keine Verwirrung stiften, ich denke auch, dass die meisten meine Ausführungen verstanden haben. Auch möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich eigentlich nur ein kurzes Statement gegeben habe - wenn jemand ein wirklich ausführliches, philosophisches Statement meinerseits wünscht, werde ich auch dies noch bekanntgeben. 
Aber ansonsten ride on & love your ride

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (23. Juli 2006)

Mal ein paar frische Bilder von meinem Switch!
Neue Teile:
Marzocchi Z150eta
Lock On Griffe
Schwalbe Big Bettys













mfg und schönen Sonntag,
Robert


----------



## Mr.Fork (24. Juli 2006)

Jemand Interesse mein Switch zu Kaufen? 
Ich tus nicht gern aber ich brauch kurzfristig Geld ( AUA )
Fotos im Ordner! Festpreis 3999,-


----------



## soederbohm (24. Juli 2006)

Oh Mann, Sören  

Mein Beileid.......

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht gibts nächstes Jahr ja ein neues Switch für Dich  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## coma1976 (24. Juli 2006)

@jendo dat is nen 2004er switch oder? in 18zoll?
sieht schick aus aber etwas frontlastig wegen der gabel oder?

@mr fork nimm lieber nen kredit auf und behalt das bike!!!

gruß feelix


----------



## Jendo (24. Juli 2006)

Hab ein `04er aber in 16,5" nicht Frontlastig mit der Gabel!
Das Fahrverhalten ist sehr ausgewogen zwischen Front und Heck, kann mich jedenfallsnicht beschweren.

@Sören: Ich drück Dir die Daumen das Du für dich ein passende Lösung findest ohne einen zu großen Kompromiss einzugehen.
mfg Robert, der nun wieder in die Großstadt (Leipzig) fährt und da natürlich kein iNet mehr hat


----------



## Mr.Fork (24. Juli 2006)

Ich würde auch lieber mein Jekyll vekaufen, mal sehen was zuerst weggeht!
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_04471.JPG


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juli 2006)

Sehr schöne Bilder Robert! Dein Switch ist also schon in der ready-for-Lago-Ausstattung wie ich sehe...

@coma: Ist ein 16,5" Switch.

@Sören: Das tut mir verdammt leid, aber geht es wirklich nicht anders, als eines der schönsten Bikes überhaupt zu verkaufen? 


FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (24. Juli 2006)

@Numisflo Frag mal das Finanzamt! 
Eins meiner Räder muss leider weg


----------



## Lieser (24. Juli 2006)

So und hier mal ein Bild von meinem Switch SL


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juli 2006)

Die neue Z1 passt einfach wunderbar in das Switch! Sehr geiles Bike und auch herzliche Willkommen hier in der Rocky Mountain Community!
Was hast du denn für eine Kurbel montiert?


@Sören: Ich verstehe deine Problematik nur zu gut - aber bitte, bitte, bitte verkauf nicht das Switch sondern das Cannondale. Bitte. Es ist wirklich eines meiner Lieblingsbikes im gesamten IBC-Forum (und das geht nicht nur mir so!), einfach wunderbar aufgebaut und sooooo schön....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (24. Juli 2006)

@numisflo Ich werde mir Mühe geben! Verschenken werde ich es auf gar keinen Fall. Und ganz klar! Versuche ich bevorzugt das CD zu verhökern!
Also wenn Ihr jemanden wisst.... Ist wirklich ein Traumfully. Kein Switch aber ich wage zu behaupten besser als ein Slayer.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. Juli 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Switch aber ich wage zu behaupten besser als ein Slayer.



*Niemals ! *  trotzdem will ich dem bike nichts absprechen   viel erfolg !


----------



## coma1976 (26. Juli 2006)

moin moin 
bin grad dabei mein switch auseinanderzunehmen und hab nen paar probs mit den schwingenlagern hat da evtl jemand n tip oder so wie ich die lager gut runter kriege??


----------



## Mr.Fork (30. Juli 2006)

Juhu ich kanns behalten!


----------



## Flowz (30. Juli 2006)

fett *haben will*


----------



## Teenie (31. Juli 2006)

Super Sören! Freut mich total.  
Ich war schon den Tränen nahe.


----------



## numinisflo (31. Juli 2006)

Danke Sören, endlich mal eine gute Nachricht!!!!
Wunderbar....

FLO


----------



## Redking (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo Sören,
 bist du am Sonntag in Winterberg?

Super das dir dein Switch erhalten bleibt! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Teenie (31. Juli 2006)

Hi Sören, sagst du Bescheid wenn du wieder nach Winterberg fährst? Ich möchte auch mit. Ich glaube den Hans würde es auch freuen.

Ich passe dann auf Emma auf und winke meinen Helden des Tages zu.
   

Ich will doch auch wieder biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (1. August 2006)

Wir haben hier ja auch noch das kleine 16,5er Switch von meiner Süßen .Hätte ich euch beinahe vorenthalten.Sorry!













Da ich ja nun vom Switch auf das Slayer umgestiegen bin,sind wir leider kein SWITCH SL Team mehr  
Aber evtl. werde ich meinen Rahmen in 14 Tagen nach unserem Urlaub doch auch wieder aufbauen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bayer (1. August 2006)

hm ganz schön hoch der sattel und versenken kann sie ihn ja auch nicht mehr, naja hauptsache sie kommt klar, sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## pEju (3. August 2006)

so wie's aussieht ist das neue switch irgendwie - naja grün halt .


----------



## Sw!tch (3. August 2006)

moin!
sry tut mir leid bin noch nichtz dabei aber wahrscheinlich bald...
is mit ner größe von 1.80  das switch in 16.5" auch noch ok?  danke!


----------



## Osti (3. August 2006)

16,5" ist eher zu klein, es sei denn der Einsatzbereich ist bikepark-only. Wenn man auch mal ne Tour fahren will, würde ich eher nen 18" nehmen. Am besten mal probefahren....


----------



## Redking (3. August 2006)

demo 9 schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> sry tut mir leid bin noch nichtz dabei aber wahrscheinlich bald...
> is mit ner größe von 1.80  das switch in 16.5" auch noch ok?  danke!



Hallo,
ich fahre auch ein Switch in 16,5" und ich fahre damit auch Touren!
Ich messe auch 1,80 Meter. 
Da ich es mit einer langen Sattelstange dann fahre gehen auch mal 70 Kilometer am Tag.
Klar wenn du kein anderes Bike hast würde ich schon über ein 18 " nachdenken.
Aber willst du es nur im Bikepark rocken dann nimm das 16,5"
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (4. August 2006)

ok danke ich glaub ich nem das 16.5er.... mit nem 60er truvativ vorbau wirds wunderbar sein..

nochne frage ist das switch sl sehr stark abgesteckt?also sollte man damit lieber nicht in bikepark? danke!


----------



## pEju (4. August 2006)

das sl war generell eine fehlkonstruktion - ich würde es lieber lassen!
wenn du eins hast, kannst du froh sein, dass es noch heile ist.


----------



## coma1976 (4. August 2006)

schöönen juten tag
überlege mir neuen lrs zu holen und wanke zwischen deetracks oder crossmax xl
fahre mein switch nicht derbe hardcore und bin mir mir noch nicht so im klaren
-need advice

@norcofox:wie kommst du auf die idee fehlkonstruktion??-selbst gefahren oder einfach mal nen d... spruch in die runde geworfen...

@mr fork herzlichen glückwunsch-finanzamt bestochen ???


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. August 2006)

WAS FÜR EIN SWITCH FÄHRST DU DEN NUN?
Hab immer nur deine bikemarktanzeigen gesehen?
In meinem 05er Switch Sl hatte ich die Crossmax XL war bei meinem Gewicht
prima, nur mehr als 2.3er Reifen gehen dann nicht.
In meinem 06er hatte ich anfangs auch die Xl, war aber bei 5 Kg Rahmengewicht irgendwie wiedersinnig! Fahre nun Chris King mit Sun MTX Felgen. Rollt immer noch ganz Ok.


----------



## pEju (4. August 2006)

das sl ist erstens vom RM nicht für bikepark und dh ausgeleget. und zweitens gibt's ein haufen leute bei denen es schon gerissen ist. die dämpferaufnahme reißt besonders gerne bei dem bike. ich würde jedenfalls aufpassen und es nicht zu stark beanspruchen...


----------



## coma1976 (4. August 2006)

@mr fork switch sl von 05 fast fertig, wollte das sl auch verkaufen und den 04er   behalten wegen geldnot aber konnte es nicht übers herz bringen-zum glück!!!
fahre momentan nope mit single track-sind ok aber es soll was besseres her...
     hast du die xl´s noch??
@nf tja wobei denen das bike wohl gerissen ist....rm hat das bike für bp und dh auch gar nicht zugelassen also selbst schuld


----------



## sickgorilla (4. August 2006)

es kommt aber auch immer drauf an wie man sein bike im bikepark behandelt bzw. was man damit macht! War diverse male mit meinem SL in Whistler und bin allerlei Trails damit runter! Fette Drops werd ich nicht mit dem SL machen aber schöne Jumps, Speedtrails und technisch Anspruchsvolle MUSS es ausshalten!

Gruss aus der NorthShore!


----------



## coma1976 (4. August 2006)

so hier schon mal bilder,fast fettich


----------



## coma1976 (4. August 2006)

uuuups großes bild-wie krieg ich soetwas tauglich für nicht 23zollmonitorbesitzer???????-naja fotos auch im album.....


----------



## pEju (4. August 2006)

via paint auf 50% der größe reduziern.
die krazer in deiner MZ sind aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (4. August 2006)

thx for help
sind keine kratzer sondern fett vom montieren..


----------



## coma1976 (4. August 2006)

bin noch nich zum putzen gekommen-scheiß komlizierte kefü....


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. August 2006)

Sehr schönes Sl Coma. Komm doch mal nach Hamburg, dann zeige ich Dir ein paar sehr schöne singletrails in den Harburger Bergen!


----------



## Redking (4. August 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schönes Sl Coma. Komm doch mal nach Hamburg, dann zeige ich Dir ein paar sehr schöne singletrails in den Harburger Bergen!


Kann ich auch kommen ??  
Wünsche noch eine Gute Nacht
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## coma1976 (4. August 2006)

ja das machen wir mal auf jeden fall wo du dein black beauty behalten hast,n´paar trails bin da auch schon gefahren aber du warst da wohl schon öfter ...
allerdings muß ich anmerken mein fahrstil ist durch meine selbständigkeit geprägt
@redking troisdorf is hier in der nähe???-sry nie gehört aber klar je mehr umso besser...gun8


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. August 2006)

Aber hallo! Würde mich sehr freuen Klaus!
Ich bin sehr flexibel sagt wann Ihr kommen wollt!
Ich bin jederzeit für Euch da!


----------



## Mr.Fork (4. August 2006)

btw: Einer Interesse??? http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120016696414


----------



## coma1976 (5. August 2006)

schönes bike-aber momentan fehlt das nötige kleingeld....


----------



## Mr.Fork (5. August 2006)

Ja das ist der springende Punkt! sonst würd ich es behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (5. August 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> das sl war generell eine fehlkonstruktion - ich würde es lieber lassen!
> wenn du eins hast, kannst du froh sein, dass es noch heile ist.




Wenn ich so einen Schwachsinn schon höre, dreht sich mir der Magen rum! Einfach klasse, wenn Leute wie du dämliche Thesen ohne jeglichen argumentativen bzw. tatsächlichen Hintergrund liefern!  

Entschuldigt die Wortwahl, aber ich kann gewisse Dinge einfach nicht mehr ertragen! 

Gruß

Der Switch Moko (welches ja auch ein SL ist) Besitzer, der froh sein muss, dass sein Bike noch heile ist....


@Coma: Ich kann leider kein Bild sehen?

FLO


----------



## BommelMaster (5. August 2006)

hast das sl leichtere rohre als das normale switch oder ist nur der dämpfer und lackierung leichter ? sind die sl produkte genau so stabil wie die anderen?


----------



## Mr.Fork (5. August 2006)

Ich kann zu dem Thema nur sagen, ich war mit dem SL auch im Bikepark
und? Das SL ist ein absolut genialer und relativ leichter Rahmen und 100% dem New Slayer vorzuziehen! ( Leichter + stabiler) und schööööner




Wieso hab ich den eigentlich verkauft? Ich Idiot! Achso ja mal wieder Geldnot gehabt


----------



## Sw!tch (5. August 2006)

ok danke leute...

wie kann ich einen umwerfer montiene?
bzw. welchen?
danke!!!


----------



## patrick_1984 (5. August 2006)

hi

du bekommst zwei schellen die du unten am rahmen machen musst.
pull up umwerfer brauchst du.

durchmesser weiß ich nicht mehr hab nämölich meinen alten genommen der war aber zugroß gewesen, hab dann einfach ein stück alu da zwischen eingeklemmt.

gruß patrick


----------



## Sw!tch (5. August 2006)

wat fürn umwerfer brauch ich?^^

wer cool wenn du irgendwie n link hast zu nem laden der sowas verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2006)

Das kann doch alles einfach nicht wahr sein, was hier passiert! 

Du brauchst einfach einen stinknormalen Topswing/Toppull Umwerfer, was auch immer für ein Ding da passen sollte, keine Ahnung um diese Uhrzeit! Wurde doch oben - wenn auch in seltsamer Ausdrucksweise - eingängig besprochen. Wie übrigens schon 117 Mal in diesem Thread.

Wenn nicht Sörens schönes Switch auf der Seite hier wäre, würde ich mich auch definitiv verabschieden. Das pack ich nicht mehr lange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß von den urlaubsreifen...

Jendo & Flo


----------



## s.d (6. August 2006)

Das stimmt, die Qualität des Forums sinkt und sinkt und sinkt...
es wird immer Schlimmer und auch weil sich Einer nach dem Andren zurückzieht das ist wirklich schade aber irgendwie auch verständlich mich  kotzt es auch langsam an.

Viel Spaß am Lago Robert und Flo.


----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2006)

Danke Stefan! Wir starten nach dem Urlaub eine Wiederbelebungskamgagne für das Rocky Forum...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (6. August 2006)

Hals und Beinbruch Ihr beiden!
Achja habe mit meinem neuen Print + Cut Plotter Silber-Schwarze RM Decals gemacht!
Wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## coma1976 (6. August 2006)

sieht nett aus obwohl ich sagen muß so ganz in schwarz-fett!!!
wie sieht das aus mit dem bashguard auf deine kritik hin hab ich das häßliche teil bei mir abmontiert und meiner frau als halsring geschenkt gibt von e.thirteen auch nen schickes teil aber ich will mein großes kb behalten-geht das ?

@flo pics in meiner galerie irgendwie krieg ich die fotos von dort nicht hier ins forum,er zeigt die url an aber dann nix...:-(


----------



## Redking (6. August 2006)

Gut dann helfe ich dir mal coma! 





Viele Grüße
Klaus

P.s Troisdorf liegt zwischen Köln&Bonn

Und ein Bild von mir mit meinem Bumpy!


----------



## Loci (6. August 2006)

Ich habe mal ne Frage zum Schaltauge.
Wie lang hÃ¤lt das denn bei euch so im Durchschnitt denn ich hab mein switch jetzt ca. 4 Wochen (Stell bald n paar bilder rein) und mir sind schon 2 stÃ¼ck (beide neu) gebrochen und die kosten ja immer hin 15â¬.
Oder gibt es da irgend nen kniff das die lÃ¤nger halten


----------



## coma1976 (6. August 2006)

oh ha vielleicht deinen fahrstil ändern und sauberer fahren


----------



## Xexano (6. August 2006)

Wenn man das Bike ablegt, bitte auf die Scheibenbremsenseite!  

Aber die Schaltaugen sind durchschnittlich ganz schÃ¶n empfindlich. Ich habe auch bereits nach einem halben Jahr beim RMX schon ein Schaltauge komplett gerissen. (War schon nach wenigen Monaten verbogen, durch das stÃ¤ndige ZurÃ¼ckbiegen ist es im Urlaub am Lago gerissen, zum GlÃ¼ck hatte ich Ersatz dabeigehabt)

Ist normal... bei mir kostet das Schaltauge 12,50 â¬. Ist okay!

@Redking: SchÃ¶ne Kurventechnick... ich bin mal die technische Trailpassage an der WilhelmshÃ¶he in Hoppengarten mit dem Rasouli gefahren. Ich habe die Spitzkehren trotz mehrere Versuche nicht geschafft, ohne abzusetzen; Rasouli auch einmal fast runter in den Hang verschwunden (hatte glÃ¼cklicherweise noch die Hand auf dem Sattel)....


----------



## Sw!tch (6. August 2006)

hallo gehts noch ich hab doch ne ganz normale und vernünftige frage gestellt?!
is beim switch eben nicht so eindeutig.zumindest für mich nicht wenn ihr leute euch drei jahre mit jedem furz den rm verzaubert beschäftigt ist das schön, könnt wohl aber nicht davon ausgehen das das jeder weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (6. August 2006)

so nun aber






[/url][/IMG]
p.s.thx an redking der meinem sachverstand auf die sprünge hielf...

@demo sicher hast du ne vernünftige frage gestellt aber auf der rm/ba page gibts dazu auch infos bzw bilder auf denen man soetwas sehen kann und anderseits kann ich die reaktion auf solche fragen auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen das forum hier ist 60 seiten lang und das alles durchzulesen dauert lange ach man kann man nicht mal nen bischen netter miteinander umgehen??????-einfach frage per mail beantworten und gut ist anstatt agro zu werden-zu hohe ozonkonzentration südlich der elbe???schließlich haben wir alle hier die leidenschaft oder so für das gleiche rad.....


----------



## Redking (6. August 2006)

Hier nicht unscharf!  

@coma1976 nimm vom Link nur den Teil zwischen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (6. August 2006)

@ Coma
Nächstes Wochenende ist für mich ok!
Kommst Sonntag Morgen zu mir? Dann ab in die Harburger Berge?

@ Klaus Du bist natürlich eingeladen!


----------



## patrick_1984 (6. August 2006)

hi redking 

aus welchem bikeparc stammt dieses pic 

gruß patrick


----------



## coma1976 (7. August 2006)

@redking jawoll endlich sehr schön jetzt sieht man sogar den angstschweiß auf deiner stirn so scharf ist das

@mr fork jawoll geht in ordnung meld mich nochmal verbal


----------



## Xexano (7. August 2006)

patrick_1984 schrieb:
			
		

> hi redking
> 
> aus welchem bikeparc stammt dieses pic
> 
> gruß patrick



Das Bild stammt vom berühmten Bikepark Winterberg. Diesen Northshore inkl. Drop findet man, wenn man die Slopestyle-Arena verlässt und Richtung der Bobbahn entlang fährt zu dem Funcross oder zu dem Road-Gap-Drop.


----------



## patrick_1984 (7. August 2006)

hi xexano

jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf hab diesen streckenteil aber noch nie aus dieser sich betrachtet, deshalb ist es mir wohl auch nicht aufgefallen.

gruß patrick


----------



## patrick_1984 (11. August 2006)

hi

so hier ist jetzt mein neues 2003er switch mit dirt jumper1 130mm 
pedalen: 5050xx
bremse: vorne deore 160mm
            hinten scheiß julie, kommt bald ne andere dran
kurbel: bis jetzt noch die alte vom specialized, im winter kommt aber ne neue xt dran
laufräder: sun single track/xt-naben
und hier ist das bild, falls es funktioniert 





[/URL][/IMG]

gruß patrick


----------



## Mr.Fork (11. August 2006)

Eigentlich ein schönes Rad. Aber.... Tue Dir selbst einen Gefallen!
Tausch die Gabel gegen etwas mit 150mm. So stimmt die Geometrie
überhaupt nicht und Du wirst das Rad verfluchen. Auch schon 2003 wurde das Switch für 150mm und mehr konstruiert. Mein Tip kauf Dir ne billige Sherman
mit 150 oder 170. (Die gehört da rein!)
Trotzdem viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (11. August 2006)

der Spacer-Turm legt zumindest nahe, dass die Geometrie so nicht ganz ausgewogen ist....


----------



## patrick_1984 (11. August 2006)

hi

ja gabel kommt nächstes jahr ne neue rein ne 66, weil wenn gabel dann auch ne ordentliche. aber von der geometrie bin ich eigentlich schon zufrieden und fahren kann ich im winterberg auch alles was vorher mit meinem specialized nicht ging. aber als student hat man nicht grade die kohle um sich immer wieder was neues zuhalen und im alten rad hat die gabel super reingepasst. und für mein kampfgewicht *g* ist die gabel eigentlich top in ordnung.
und zum spacerturm kannn ich nur sagen ist halt so, hatte ich schon immer gehbat weil ich nicht wie affe auf schleifstein sitzen will.soll ja nicht nur fürm bikepark sein.
aber trotzdem danke für die kritik
ich weiß selber das ich nicht grade die besten sachen dran hab aber alles oder vieles aufeinmal neu kaufen kann ich halt nicht.
jetzt sind halt erstmal die bremsen und kurbel dran
vielleicht kann mir ja auch von euch einer eine kurbel empfehlen aber bitte mit drei kettenblätter

gruß patrick


----------



## sickgorilla (12. August 2006)

Servus guys,
Ich steh zur Zeit vor der Frage den neuen Fox Vanilla R + Piggyb. oder den DHX 5.0 Dämpfer für mein Switch SL zu bestellen! Was meint Ihr? Preislich sind es ca. 60,- unterschied! Wirk der DHX nicht zuuuu proll im "kleinen" SL?

Cheers


----------



## RattleHead (12. August 2006)

Jemand sein Switch 2001-2005 zum RM 7 umbauen? Habe haben hinterbau zum kaufen!

[email protected]


----------



## coma1976 (12. August 2006)

so hier noch ein kleines upgrade auf crossmax xl


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. August 2006)

Superschön !
Gewicht? 15 kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (12. August 2006)

ich weiß es nicht 
fehlt noch das helium in den laufrädern+rahmen und dann mal wiegen


----------



## Redking (12. August 2006)

coma1976 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß es nicht
> fehlt noch das helium in den laufrädern+rahmen und dann mal wiegen


??? Jetzt macht ihr euch aber lustig??? Oder !!!

Viel Spaß morgen  mit den schicken Bikes! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. August 2006)

danke Klaus!
Ich nehm ne Kamera mit. Damit ihr seht
 das hier auch Erhöhungen gibt


----------



## coma1976 (13. August 2006)

wieso lustig???geht doch perfekt mit tubeless!!!und für die stimmlage schnüffel 
ich dann mal kurz am ventil


----------



## BommelMaster (13. August 2006)

hab nen superschnapper auf ebay gemacht.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80012932062&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

werd den wunderschön aufbauen mit rock shox pike. thomson vorbau, chris king, syntace, the cleg, tune naben, xtr kurbel und und und. freu mich scho wenns komplett ist. wird um die 15 kilo werden


----------



## Mr.Fork (13. August 2006)

Wow! Bommel.... Ein wirklicher Superschnapper!
GRATULATION!


----------



## coma1976 (13. August 2006)

@bommel... glücksschwein man man man

@redking wann entfürst du dein bike mal nach hh hab da nen ganz guten guide an der handder mitm switch hochschie äh fährt
außerdem wären das dann drei sw auf einen streich der schönheit wegen


----------



## Mr.Fork (13. August 2006)

Das hab ich gelesen!!!! Na warte. Nächstes mal komm ich mit was leichterem!




Achja hier ein Bild von Felix ( Coma) in den  Harburger Bergen! Ich nenn es mal
Coma im Coma


----------



## rfgs (13. August 2006)

da is ihm wohl der helm hochgegangen.haha


----------



## coma1976 (13. August 2006)

@rfgs das nenn ich eierkopf meine genetische veranlagung...
 naja und evtl nicht festgezurrt son bissl

@sören das wird dann wohl ein rollentausch werden, bestell mir noch mal schnell landis kleines blutdopingset bei ebay-dann ist wirklich coma im coma oder blutrausch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. August 2006)

@ coma: Wenn ich nicht die ganze Woche im Coma äääähmmm Bett gelegen hätte...........

Ich bin dafür heute das hier gefahren!  Natürlich im Cami-Klaus-Style*einhändig* 
Hier die Verlängerung. 

Sieht so aus das ihr viel Spaß hattet! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## coma1976 (13. August 2006)

einhändig?schwach das nächste mal freihändig und ohne vordermann!!!
wir hatten spaß-nächsten sonntag hh redking ???


----------



## Mr.Fork (13. August 2006)

Klaus! Sag Deinem Freund er soll die roten Reifen abmachen!
Bin echt tolerant aber das geht gar nicht!


----------



## Redking (13. August 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus! Sag Deinem Freund er soll die roten Reifen abmachen!
> Bin echt tolerant aber das geht gar nicht!



Oh Mann ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen als er mit den roten Dingern ankam wurde mir schlecht:kotz:  Passt farblich gar nicht ins Bike.
Der hat auch früher eine Parafork in seinem Octane gehabt.
Wollte schon das ich Sie ihm abnehme! Never!
Kannst du ihm auch selber sagen  ist auch hier angemeldet! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Alesana (13. August 2006)

hab auch ma wieder so mein switch fahrbar gemacht. also hinten neuen reifen un nen twenty clarck seat drauf. un mit dem sattel gehen gleich viel tollere nohands:


----------



## patrick_1984 (14. August 2006)

hi

hab mal ne frage an euch, kannich im 2003er switch die hayes mit 203mm einbauen ,also hinten meine ich oder schleift die dann am rahmen???

gruß patrick


----------



## spyke_de (14. August 2006)

evtl. ein wenig zu offtopic, aber wollte euch unser neues fahrradbeförderungsmittel vorstellen. farblich abgestimmt, schwarze scheiben rundrum, damit das stealth ein adäquates behältnis hat


----------



## Mr.Fork (14. August 2006)

Nö, nicht Offtopic.
Is ja nen Switch drauf!


----------



## jota (14. August 2006)

spyke_de schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. ein wenig zu offtopic, aber wollte euch unser neues fahrradbeförderungsmittel vorstellen. farblich abgestimmt, schwarze scheiben rundrum, damit das stealth ein adäquates behältnis hat




tach 
guter geschmack!
können ja ein defender/switch treffen veranstalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (14. August 2006)

peace meine freunde
gehöre jetzt auch dazu! hab n supergeiles switch s3 von 05 erworben. (das über dem vom bommelmaster)
wollt irgendwas fragen aber habs vergessen. später nochma


----------



## Sw!tch (14. August 2006)

.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. August 2006)

@ Mr. Fork:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...8QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

is das deins?! 

Falls ja-schon ein neues Projekt???

MfG

(War drei Wochen im Urlaub-ohne Internet. Falls ich 37. bin, dem es aufffällt.)


----------



## Mr.Fork (14. August 2006)

Ja is meins! Projekt ist STRENG GEHEIM


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. August 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> Ja is meins! Projekt ist STRENG GEHEIM



Bin gespannt.

War wohl keine leichte Entscheidung, wa?

MfG


----------



## Mr.Fork (14. August 2006)

Da hast Du recht! Das Rad ist wesentlich mehr wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (14. August 2006)

man du bist echt verrückt^^ 
also nicht bös gemeint.

passt dieses innenlager http://cgi.ebay.de/Truvativ-Howitze...ihZ015QQcategoryZ9201QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
in das '05er switch ?

was fürne gehäusebreite/kettenlinie brauch ich?

danke!

tut mir echt leid für sone billigfragen... will nur 100% sicher sein


----------



## Mr.Fork (14. August 2006)

Ja bisschenverrückt bin ich wohl.
Ist in meinen Augen immernoch das beste Bike was es gibt.
Das Problem ist wohl eher mein Wohnort. In den Harburger Bergen
Ist ein 15 Kg Enduro wohl doch noch die beste Wahl. Ich habe es dieses
Jahr 3 mal nach Winterberg geschafft und dafür so ein Bike als Zweitrad?
Wenn jemand nen schönen New Slayer Rahmen hat ( 18`) Tausch ich gern.
Ich würde auch das Rahmen-Gabel-Set für 2300 Euro verkaufen.
Und ja, es wird weh tun. Wenn ich es nicht zu einem ordentlichen Preis loswerde, werde ich es auch behalten! Jeder Vernunft zum Trotz.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. August 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bisschenverrückt bin ich wohl.
> Ist in meinen Augen immernoch das beste Bike was es gibt.
> Das Problem ist wohl eher mein Wohnort. In den Harburger Bergen
> Ist ein 15 Kg Enduro wohl doch noch die beste Wahl. Ich habe es dieses
> ...



Ein Rocky unter Wert verkaufen? ....NEVER!
Da hast du völlig Recht. Außer wenn kein Weg dran vorbeiführt. 
Mir geht´s da genauso wie dir.Sollte sich beim Verkauf meines Switch SL Rahmens in nächster Zeit nichts ergeben,werde ich ihn ebenfalls wieder aufbauen (auch jeder Vernunft zum Trotz).Und wenn ich nur über den Winter damit zur Arbeit fahre bzw. bei Sch...-Wetter zum riden gehe!


----------



## Mr.Fork (15. August 2006)

Hab mein Switch jetzt für 2199,- incl. Chris King+Sattelstütze+Gabel im Bikemarkt. Billiger wirds nimmer!


----------



## coma1976 (15. August 2006)

wie gesagt an der gabel hätte ich gerigfügiges interesse...


----------



## Sw!tch (15. August 2006)

vllt tauscht du ja gegen n switch s3 '05 mit rock shox pike und diablous vorbau?


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. August 2006)

Ja sehr witzig!


----------



## Alesana (16. August 2006)

wenns 16" wäre, würd ichs nehmen, aber 18" is mir zu groß. bin ja nur so en zwerg


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. August 2006)

Felix Dein Switch muss es am Sonntag hiermit aufnehmen!


----------



## coma1976 (16. August 2006)

dann mußt du wohl das forum wechseln...
glückwunsch nicht schlecht aber mein switch hat keine angst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (16. August 2006)

Hab ja mein Switch noch!


----------



## coma1976 (16. August 2006)

für cannondalefahrer gibbet hier ja auch kein zuhause-komisch eigentlich aber du hast recht dein zweitrad hast du ja auch noch...


----------



## Mr.Fork (17. August 2006)

Hier mal was zum diskutieren.
Sinnvolle Änderungen finde ich




Hier der link zu allen Bikes!: http://www.omnibike.ru/images/data/omnibike/file/file/82730/RockyMountain2007.pdf
Meine Tochter bekommt ein RM Grind


----------



## Reflex_fan (17. August 2006)

wohooo, feeeeeeeeeet, geht wohl klar richtung DH, 203mm rotor und 180mm fork sind ja für freeriden fast schon ein bissl überdimensioniert.
wird es 2007 auch eine neue rmx auflage geben? ich hab da was läuten hören dass sie die brüche der thrustlink schwingenanlenkung einfach nich in den griff bekommen.
ein hiesiger laden hat schon 3 rmx2.0er dieses jahr gebrochen zurückbekommen, reißt diesmal nicht mehr am gusset der dämpferaufnahme sondern unten an so einer dünenn strebe die das entlasten soll ^^


----------



## Sw!tch (17. August 2006)

wirst dich dran gewöhnen müssen!nächstes jahrkommtalles auf 180


----------



## coma1976 (17. August 2006)

also find ich krass was die da so machen ist irgenwie wie beim golf immer größer schwerer etc. irgentwie hat sich die modellpolitik sehr verändert wo ist der nachfolger für das switch sl???das slayer ich weiß ja nicht naja geschmackssache


----------



## Reflex_fan (17. August 2006)

naja mal erhlich, wer nutzt das switch denn noch zum normalem XC ? dafür isses echt ein bissl zu überdimensioniert, ich finds nur konsequent was RM da macht.


----------



## coma1976 (17. August 2006)

es geht mir nicht um xc sondern das ich ein rad für mehrere sachen nutzen kann und nicht 3 oder 4 räder kaufen muß um das fahren zu können was mir spaß macht so wie zum bsp. mit meinem sl auch mal ne tour zu fahren ohne 20 kg den berg hinaufwuchten zu müssen...

hat jemand interesse brauche platz
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=22216


----------



## Redking (17. August 2006)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> naja mal erhlich, wer nutzt das switch denn noch zum normalem XC ? dafür isses echt ein bissl zu überdimensioniert, ich finds nur konsequent was RM da macht.


Ich !! Kannst ja hier mal schauen! Das ist doch XC?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (18. August 2006)

> Das ist doch XC?



najaaa, sah eher nach schmaler waldautobahn aus, hätte man ja mitm rennrad fahren können. XC muss auchmal ein bissl offroad abwärts gehen, wurzelstrecken hochbügeln ect. aber für längere touren ist ein switch wohl nur mit 2.2er reifen und langem vorbau ect tauglich, und selbst da ist ein blizzard oder slayer oder ets/x wesentlich geeigneter. aber klar, man kann ja schlecht für jeden einsatzsweck ein perfektes rad haben.  ich halts so: mit meinem swich kann ich zum DH und zu den lokal trails (mit vieel muskelschmalz) fahren, mit einem rmx währe das nicht möglich. aber länger touren sind echt sehr anstrengend, schon nach 3 stunden mit grad mal knapp 1200 hm bin ich total breit.  da werd ich mitm blizzard grad mal warm ^^


----------



## Redking (18. August 2006)

Schön für dich das du mehr Berge vor der Tür hast.
Sorry das ist keine Waldautobahn gewesen!!
Also ich bin schon 74 Kilometer und 1150 Höhenmeter mit dem Switch gefahren.





Dann sag mir mal bitte wie das Switch denn ins Reintal gekommen ist?

Hier kannst du dir auch noch was anschauen!

Klar ist das du mit einem andern Bike lockerer unterwegs bist! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2006)

@Reflex....: Wie heist denn der "hiesige Laden"?
180mm sind doch für das Freeriden ideal und 203mm Rotor pflicht 


G.


----------



## patrick_1984 (18. August 2006)

hi

also gegen 203er scheiben hab ich nix aber 180mm für ein freerider find ich schon ganz schön viel, wenn man mal sieht das eiinge dhler im winterberg zum beispiel mit 200m fahren. wo soll uns das alles noch hinführen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2006)

Denke das ist ziehmlich regional bedingt.
Für Mr. Forks Heimatwelt zum Beispiel wäre es sicherlich übertrieben, deswegen rüstet er ja wieder um....wahrscheinlich.
Aber ich bin bei jeder Freeridetour am überlegen ob ich 150mm Switch oder 200mm RMX benutze.
Und der Begriff Freeride wir ja auch ziemlich gedehnt und wird heutzutage ja schon mit XC verwechselt.
Aber wie gesagt, kommt halt darauf an wo man wohnt......und was gerade in den Magazinen geschrieben wird 

G.


----------



## coma1976 (18. August 2006)

@redking  du bist ja auch verrückt -quäl dich du sau mentalität-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (18. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Reflex....: Wie heist denn der "hiesige Laden"?
> 180mm sind doch für das Freeriden ideal und 203mm Rotor pflicht
> 
> 
> G.



www.mountainbikes.net heist der laden. 203mm rotor klingt eher nach alpen DH ^^
wir  haben hier in Dresden maximal mal 450m höhenunterschied als DH und da reicht selbst mein 160er noch lockerst, kein faden ect.
is ja nur mittelgebirge hier...


----------



## Reflex_fan (18. August 2006)

@LB Jörg

war gerade in deiner gallery, boah, geile berge, so was schönes gibts bei uns nich   und in der sächsischen schweiz ist das biken verboten .


----------



## patrick_1984 (18. August 2006)

@ lb jörg:

hi hast du vielleicht noch ein platz bei dir für mich frei


ist ja mal einfach nur geil *sabber*
wieso muss ich im ruhrgebiet wohnen  

gruß patrick


----------



## T.I.M. (18. August 2006)

Verkaufe mein Switch Richie Schley. Bei Interesse:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=21385&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2006)

Bei Mountainbikes.net bestell ich öfter, weil die auf Rechnung was schicken 
Ja, und ein paar hübsch Bergchen haben wir schon in unserem kleinen Gebirgchen 
Aber bin heute erst wieder ein paar mal so eine Gesteinsplatte für eine so DVD Dings runtergefahren und da würde eine 160er Scheibe glaube ich verglühen.
Da wird dann die 203 schon mächtig heiß beim Versuch langsam zu bleiben 

Solches Gelände ist ja predistiniert für des Switch und da ist ne 203 schon echt  was tolles....besonders bei Nosewheelies.

@Patrick1984: wir sind Grenzland da gibt es viele freie Plätze 

G.


----------



## Reflex_fan (18. August 2006)

axo, du meinst vorne ne 203er, ich dachte das oben bezog sich auf die hinterradbremse.  vorne habsch allerdings auch nur 180, aber die hat noch nie geglüht, allerdings mach ich auch eher mehr sowas:




und da ist rumbremsen eher kontraproduktiv


----------



## T.I.M. (19. August 2006)

Ich bin am Switch auch vorne und hinten ne 203´er Scheibe gefahren.


----------



## bearcat211 (19. August 2006)

Hallo leute, verkaufe mein 2004 Switch SL (mit Swinger 4-way). Sehr wenig gefahren. Ciao


----------



## coma1976 (20. August 2006)

da kann ich doch glatt über  
210er aber wofür???????
ich glaube soetwas brauchen nur die vertrider oder extrem dhler
sonst ist das eher nur rumgepose....(wenn man ehrlich ist)


----------



## RattleHead (20. August 2006)

===========Zum verkaufen===================

RM7 Trust Link hinterbau swinge mit RM 6 platte (dampfer lange 165 einbau)--> passend fur alle switch rahmen bis zum 2005 --> 100 euro

Dogbone neu --> 40 euro 

Diaboulous sattel stutz --> sehe bike markt
Prodigy sattel stutz --> sehe bike markt

Gesamte sattelstutze nur 50 euro 

mail: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (20. August 2006)

> RM7 Trust Link hinterbau swinge mit RM 6 platte (dampfer lange 165 einbau)--> passend fur alle switch rahmen bis zum 2005 --> 100 euro



Ich würds gern nehmen aber habe (wie sicherlich soviele) angst um meine dampferaufnahmenbohrung im Gusset. die thrustlinkschwing belastet das ding zu stark, ist genau die stelle an der die rm7 und rmx ab und an aufreißen.


----------



## Redking (20. August 2006)

Hallo ich habe heute mal die Nordlichter besucht. 
Man haben die dort nette Trails und so viele Wurzeln. 






Hier mal paar bewegte Bilder.
Mr. Fork 
Coma1976
Ich































Später haben die beiden eine Vermisstenanzeige aufgeben müssen. 
Meine Kette hatte einen Abriss, war aber sehr schnell behoben und ich traf beide  am oberen Ende eines Sandbunkers.

Mir hat der heutige Tag mit zwei sehr freundlich gesinnten Rocky Ridern sehr viel Spaß gemacht.   
Die Stunde auf der gesperrten Autobahn zu stehen aber eher nicht. 
Obwohl besser als in dem überschlagenen Auto. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (20. August 2006)

Jau mir hats heute auch gefallen! Und Du Klaus bist 100% der tapferste Switchfahrer auf Erden. Naja Nichtraucher eben


----------



## Redking (20. August 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> Jau mir hats heute auch gefallen! Und Du Klaus bist 100% der tapferste Switchfahrer auf Erden. Naja Nichtraucher eben



Eine Pulle  und schon war ich hacke, also schlaucht mich das Switchen auch. 
Und ich war auch lange nicht mehr so außer Atem.  

Komisch liegt der Herr Coma jetzt im Koma???


Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## coma1976 (21. August 2006)

nee mußte grillen um die verbrauchten nährstoffe wieder aufzunehmen


----------



## el Lingo (21. August 2006)

nette Videos, Jungs! aber das der Coma den kleinen Baum niederfährt ist mal gar nicht nett. Rettet die Wälder!!!
ich seh das schon richtig, ihr seid alle fully protected unterwegs, oder? Sowas sieht zwar manchmal etwas overdressed aus, aber letztes Wochenende im Racepark Harz, der übrigens wirklich einen Besuch wert ist, habe ich mich gefreut, dass ich nen Panzer an hatte.
Kommt doch auch mal hin, dann fahren wir zusammen nen Tag dort, aber erst, wenn mein großer Zeh wieder heile ist...


----------



## Mr.Fork (21. August 2006)

Fully Protected eigentlich nur im Bikepark.
Aber gestern hatten wir Angst vor nassen Wurzeln.
Bei nassen Wurzeln ist ein Sturz manchmal unvermeidlich.
Nun .... Sie waren trocken.....


----------



## coma1976 (21. August 2006)

hab ich nicht er ist doch wiederauferstanden,außerdem keine absicht sondern unvermögen...


----------



## Redking (21. August 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:
			
		

> nette Videos, Jungs!
> ich seh das schon richtig, ihr seid alle fully protected unterwegs, oder?



Hääääää, ich hatte einen Helm auf, mehr nicht zur Sicherheit! 
Wusste nicht das ich so breit wirke! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (21. August 2006)

Schöne Bilder von euch - hätte nicht gedacht, dass es in den Harburger Bergen solche Wurzeltrails gibt.

Wir sind wieder einigermaßen heil aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen...

Sören: Was du mit deinen Fahrrädern veranstaltest, reicht ja schon fast an deine Gabeltauschaktion hin - nicht schlecht das Prophet mit der Carbon-Lefty, aber bitte behalte dein Switch 

Cheerio

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. August 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder von euch - hätte nicht gedacht, dass es in den Harburger Bergen solche Wurzeltrails gibt.
> 
> Wir sind wieder einigermaßen heil aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen...
> 
> ...



Lieber Flo,
Zur Zeit liebäugele ich mit dem Kommenden New Slayer ( SXC)
da ich denke das RM dort das gewicht einigermaßen in den Griff
bekommt. Ich bin nach wie vor ein RM Fan.
Aber ich habe mein Switch wirklich nur 3 mal dort bewegen können
wo es hingehört! ( Winterberg/Willingen).
Hier in HH macht das fahren mit dem CD wesentlich mehr Spaß.
Im Bikepark ists mit nem Prophet nicht wirklich lustig ( Zu leicht)
Das Rm Slayer 2007 verspricht vielleicht ein Rad zu werden
womit man beides endlich unter einen Hut bekommt.
(leichte Abstriche muss man hier und da hinnehmen)

btw. Sehr schönes RMX hast Du da!

Last: wie findet Ihr die Decals?


----------



## numinisflo (22. August 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Flo,
> Zur Zeit liebäugele ich mit dem Kommenden New Slayer ( SXC)
> da ich denke das RM dort das gewicht einigermaßen in den Griff
> bekommt. Ich bin nach wie vor ein RM Fan.
> ...




Hi Sören
Ich glaube dir voll und ganz, dass es sich bei euch in Hamburg sicher mit einem Bike à la Prophet oder ähnlichem sicher deutlich einfach fortbewegen lässt! Das ist im Enddefekt bei mir in der Gegend nicht wirklich anders - momentan ist das RMX auch mein einziges Bike, da das Switch noch in der Werkstatt ist und das ist eine absolute Zumutung, sich hier mit fast 21 Kilogramm und weichen Minions fortbewegen zu müssen.

Wäre bei dir das Slayer dann Ersatz für Prophet u. Switch und somit einziges Bike bzw. Kompromiss aus beidem?

PS: Schöne Decals...

FLO


----------



## Alesana (22. August 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe mein Switch wirklich nur 3 mal dort bewegen können
> wo es hingehört! ( Winterberg/Willingen).




hab ich doch gleich gesagt


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. August 2006)

@flo hmmm ich sag mal vorsichtig Kompromiss!
ob es denn hinhaut weiss der liebe g...
Hast es mit den Spinergys hinbekommen?


----------



## numinisflo (22. August 2006)

Das mit den Spinergy Wheels scheitert momentan einfach noch an meiner finanziellen Lage, da habe ich einen Fehler gemacht und den auszubügeln kann ich mir leider nicht leisten. Wird aber irgendwann kommen, wie auch einige kleine Änderungen. 
Die Kasse ist momentan aufgrund des Urlaubs und des RMX Aufbaus einfach mehr als leer....

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (22. August 2006)

Mein switch steht wieder bei E...
Bin im Preis nochmal runter.
Irgendwie hat keine Sau Geld.
Am Rad kanns echt nicht liegen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120023764803&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:31


----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

Oh Mann das Bike ist Endgeil und dann so ein Hammerpreis!
Aber ich kann mir nicht noch ein Switch kaufen! 
Das eine ist ja auch für unsere Gegend überdimensioniert. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. August 2006)

Naja für Dich ist es nicht überdimensioniert, wie ich ja gesehen habe


----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

Ja, doch das Bike kann mehr als ich! 

Irgendwie funktioniert der Link mit den 2007 Bikes bei mir nicht mehr richtig komme nur bei Omnibikes raus! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2006)

so, heute ist mein neuer rahmen gekommen. ebay, neu, komplett incl versand 555 euro










wird aufgebaut mit tune LRS, thomson, syntace, cleg, xtr kurbeln, sram schaltung, flite sattel und und und


----------



## Mr.Fork (23. August 2006)

Ich nehme ihn für 650 Euro


----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2006)

den behalt ich mir schon  ist halb aufgebaut schon in der garage.

was meint ihr welche gabel passt am besten?


----------



## Osti (23. August 2006)

irgend ne Z1 mit 150mm oder da schon 1.5 Steuerrohr ne alte Shermann mit 150mm und dem normalen TPC+ (also net das SPV-Gedöns) oder die neue Travis 150mm).... je nach Gewicht halt. 

Schöner Rahmen


----------



## numinisflo (23. August 2006)

Endlich noch ein Moko-Fahrer außer mir hier in diesem Forum!!!! Ich freue mich für dich und den endlos schönen Rahmen! Glückwunsch und bitte mach so schnell wie möglich Bilder vom aufgebauten Bike!

Zu der Gabelfrage: Fahre in meinem Moko eine Z1 FR1 von 2005 - dies ist eine perfekte Gabel für das Bike und meinen Einsatzbereich damit und dank des ETA-Systems auch tauglich für steile Anstiege. Du willst den Rahmen ja eher als Tourenenduro (oder wie auch immer man sowas heute bezeichnen kann?) aufbauen wie ich deiner Auflistung der Parts entnehmen kann?

@Osti: Der Rahmen hat kein 1.5 Steuerrohr!

FLO


----------



## Osti (23. August 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> @Osti: Der Rahmen hat kein 1.5 Steuerrohr!
> 
> FLO



ups, da habe ich mich etwas verschaut...dann halt nur Z1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2006)

also ich will den rahmen als allrounder haben, will damit auch mal touren fahren, aber hauptsächlich bikepark einsätze. ich hätte mir halt ne pike überlegt, die sind mittlerweile recht günstig zu haben und kann man zudem für touren noch absenken. was meint ihr?

@numinisflo, der rahmen hat 30,9er sattelrohr oder?


----------



## numinisflo (23. August 2006)

Ja, der Rahmen hat ein 30,9er Sattelrohr. Du weißt aber schon das Rocky Mountain dem Switch SL (wozu ja auch der Moko-Rahmen gehört) keine Bikeparkfreigabe gibt - was aber nicht heißen soll, der Rahmen würde so etwas nicht vertragen.
Zu der Pike kann ich speziell nichts sagen, der Jendo hatte eine Weile die Pike im Switch, aber meines Wissens ist er mit seiner nun verbauten Z1 glücklicher (Da kann und wird der Jendo wohl sicher aber selbst was dazu erzählen - was er übrigens auch zum Sattelrohrmaß am Switch tun könnte ). Und mit ETA kannst du zwar nicht traveln, aber absenken.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2006)

ist der rahmen vom "sl" Nicht der gleiche wie der normale, nur die dÃ¤mpfer unterscheiden sich?

rocky mountain schreibt: "Inspiriert von den Maori-GesichtstÃ¤towierungen, auch âTa Mokoâ genannt. Extrem genial. Extrem stabil. Und kampfbereit."


----------



## Mr.Fork (23. August 2006)

Das SL ist ein Easton RAD SL Rohrsatz und leichter.
Steht übrigens auf Deinem Rahmen.
Wenn Du nicht gerade 100 KG wiegst, würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Btw. Hab diverse Teile von meinem Switch zu verkaufn ( nich verschenken)
zb. Fox 36 Van RC2, Thomson Sattelstütze+Vorbau, Chris King LRS, Goldner Chris King Steuersatz laberrhabarber


----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2006)

was willst für die thomson stütze ? und wie lang ist sie ?

wiege ca 80 kg, komplett vllt 82 kg. ich denke der hält mich schon aus de rrahmen


----------



## numinisflo (23. August 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> was willst für die thomson stütze ? und wie lang ist sie ?
> 
> wiege ca 80 kg, komplett vllt 82 kg. ich denke der hält mich schon aus de rrahmen




Ich wiege ca. 70 kg ohne Protektoren und hatte auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Rahmen bezüglich der Stabilität. Aber Sören hat Recht mit dem was er sagt bezüglich des SL-Rohrsatzes - der Rahmen ist wohl nichts für die Rampage  aber normalen Einsatz im Park wird er wohl verkraften! 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (23. August 2006)

@bommel 55 Euro inkl Versand ( Stütze hat Gebrauchsspuren)

wollt Ihr mal was trauriges sehen?





Ist wohl meine letzte switchpost
Im frühjahr mach ich dann mal nen Slayer SXC thread auf


----------



## Soulbrother (23. August 2006)

Ein super schöner Schnapper,Glückwunsch! 

Ich hatte in meinem Switch SL zuerst eine 04er Z 150 Fr SL (2,2Kg) und zuletzt eine 05er All Mountain SL (2,0Kg) wegen der 200gr. weniger.

Nach meinem subjektivem Empfinden passen beide auch zum MOKKO,optisch sogar noch mehr (weil auch noch silber),wie die Faust auf´s Auge.Funktionell und von der Geo her sind auch beide perfekt für das Switch,kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. August 2006)

Mein Switch-Rahmen hängt mittlerweile auch wieder am Montageständer um in nächster Zeit nach und nach komplettiert zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (23. August 2006)

@bommelmaster



> so, heute ist mein neuer rahmen gekommen. ebay, neu, komplett incl versand 555 euro



waaaah, 555 ?? also wenn das mal kein schnäppchen ist ^^


----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2006)

so mehr geht heute nimmer mit aufbaun, steuersatz fehlt noch(kommt ein acros ah-06), dann isses schonmal fahrtüchtig. 200mm scheibe für die cleg kommt noch, irgendwann hoffentlihc ne silberne pike. ne stütze brauch ich noch, leider sind mir 55 euro für die thomson zu teuer


----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2006)

Sören, ich bin einfach völlig aufgelöst und den Tränen nahe....das kann nicht wahr sein. Ich werde deinem Fahrrad auf ewig nachtrauern!
Nein, nein, nein....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Redking (24. August 2006)

Sören sag mir was zu dem Laufradsatz! Preis, Gewicht,  und was willst du für die Gabel haben!
Ich komme die Sachen wenn ich Sie nehme bei dir abholen! 
Oder wenn du es schaffst nach WB, dann halt dort!


Viele Grüße
Klaus
Ps: Heute 69 Km Switch gefahren bei einem 17,4 Km/h Schnitt


----------



## Jendo (24. August 2006)

ZUr Pike im Switch kann ich folgendes an Wissen preisgeben:
Die Pike baut locker 2cm tiefer als ein Z1 und hat daher schon Einfluß auf den Lenkwinkel (ist aber noch okay). Die Performance der Pike ist unumstritten, aber im Gegensatz zum Hinterbau fehlt dann einfach noch bissl Federweg. Gerade auf ruppigen Strecken ist die Z1 deutlich steifer und schluckfreudiger.
Nachdem sich die Pike im CZ-DH (Bozi Dar) laufend selbst getravelt hat (aller 300hm war die Gabel wieder auf 90mm FW getravelt, bergab!) und ich zuviel Spiel in den Buchsen hatte, hab ich mir die Z150 (04er Baujahr) gekauft und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden! Die Gabel schluckt enorm viel und hat eine sehr gute Bergab und durch eta auch gute Bergauf Performance.

Aber wenn Du ja jetzt schon die Pike bestellt hast, dann muss das ja eh passen.

Grüße aus Mittweida, kurz vor meinem Umzug!
Robert


----------



## BommelMaster (24. August 2006)

hallo, ne ich hab die rote pike für mein hardtail gekauft, fürs switch stehts noch offen, mir ist die pike irgendwie auch etwas zu niedrig. geil wärs wenn man da etwas mehr FW rausholen könnte aus der gabel, also halt negativfeder 1 cm kürzer machen. mal schaun.

ansonsten steht es jetzt, hab leihweise den steuersatz aus meinem hardtail eingebaut, weil der acros noch nicht da ist.
bisher gefällt es mir saugut, bremsen müssen sich noch etwas einfahren, richtiges dämpfer setup brauhc ich auhc noch, aber ansonsten fährt es sich einwandfrei, bissl muss ich mich auch noch dran gewöhnen, aber federung ist nicht so schauklig, sondern dank dem plattform zeug echt geil auch zum springen. leider ist mir die platformfunktion vom dämpfer etwas zu schwach, hätte gern dass es besser blockiert, merke da fast keinen unterschied von geschlossen und offen.
hier nochmal bilder vom aufgebauten switch, komplett fahrfertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2006)

Wenn die rote Pike nicht so dermaßen strahlen würde, wäre es wirklich sehr schön! Mal was anderes mit den alten xtr-Kurbeln. Ich würde da echt ne Z1 reinbauen, dann passt alles.

FLO


----------



## BommelMaster (24. August 2006)

was zahlt man für eine passende 150mm Z1 ? die kosten meist über 300 euro(gebraucht) und das ist mir zuviel. ne pike bekommt man mittlerweile ab 200

aber dass jeder das mit der roten pike moniert, irgendwo logisch, aber schön zu wissen dass die meinungen so nahe beisammen liegen


----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2006)

Im Enddefekt geht es ja auch nicht um den Perfektionswahn was die Optik betrifft. Soweit du mit der Pike funktional zufrieden bist, ist der Aufbau ja dahingehend perfekt! 
Ist deine Ortsangabe Deggendorf das Deggendorf bei Bischofsmais?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## BommelMaster (24. August 2006)

ja, das ist das deggendorf beim gaißkopf, morgen gehts da rauf mibm switch


----------



## uncultivated (24. August 2006)

Hi,


ich habe den Switch Thread bis hier her mit wonne gelesen und gestaunt, welch schöne Bikes ihr so habt.

Da ich jetzt auch stotzer Besitzer eines Switch bin, wollte ich es hier auch mal vorstellen.

Es kommen natürlich noch ein paar änderungen und bessere Bilder.


Gruß Mario


----------



## coma1976 (24. August 2006)

@mario dat is ja mein altes bike,hoffe du wirst ne menge spaß haben damit
gruß aus dem hohen norden

@bommel hab noch ne fast neue z1 fr1 05 noch nicht eingefahren-also wenn du ne ordentliche gabel willst...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2006)

uncultivated schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich habe den Switch Thread bis hier her mit wonne gelesen und gestaunt, welch schöne Bikes ihr so habt.
> ...




 ......nur der Sattel ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig....für die Augen 
Was sind denn des für Felgen??

G.


----------



## uncultivated (24. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> ......nur der Sattel ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig....für die Augen
> Was sind denn des für Felgen??
> 
> G.




Der Sattel fliegt noch runter, ist eins der Sachen die noch gändert werden.
Steuersatz und Sattelklemme kommen in Silber von Hope.

Die Felgen sind Double Track, hab nur Decals entfernt.
War mir ein bissel zu bunt.


----------



## numinisflo (25. August 2006)

So wie ich das sehe, ist dies ein 2004er Switch, oder nicht? 
Ich finde dieses blau einfach wunderschön (nicht wahr Robert)! 
Kannst du noch sagen, welche Rahmengröße du fährst?

Und ja, auch mir gefällt der Sattel optisch nicht so gut....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (25. August 2006)

Ja, scheint als wäre mein 04er Switch jetzt in guter Gesellschaft 

@uncultivated:  könntest Du mal bitte eine Teileliste posten? Kann Vorbau und andere Kleinteile irgendwie nicht erkennen. thx

Hier nochmal drei Bildchen von meinem Blue Switch:
1. Wenn Dir mitten auf dem Trail dein Schaltwerk verreckt, mein schönes 9.0SL  




2. Mit Ersatzschaltwerk X7:




3. Das ist der Vogel der das Switch fährt:




Greetz,
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncultivated (25. August 2006)

Hi,

ja stimmt der Rahmen ist ein 04er.

Hier mal zur teile Liste:

Rahmen    :  Switch 04
Gabel       :  MZ Z1 Freeride3 mit 150mm FW
Dämpfer    :  Manitou Swinger 4way
Bremsen   :  Hope Enduro mit 180mm Scheiben
Vorbau     :  DMR Headshock wird demnächst durch Race Face Diabolus getauscht
Lenker      :  Brave Machine wird auch noch getauscht, weiss noch nicht durch was
Steuersatz:  FSA The PIG DH wird getauscht durch Hope in Silber
Kurbel      :  Truvativ Husselfelt wird auf 2fach Kettenblatt umgerüstet
Pedale      :  NG Alien


Ich denke das dürfte es gewesen sein. Oder!?!?

Achso, der Sattel wurde bereits durch einen Fizik Atlas getauscht.


Gruß Mario


----------



## switchNB (25. August 2006)

> BommelMaster: was zahlt man für eine passende 150mm Z1 ? die kosten meist über 300 euro(gebraucht) und das ist mir zuviel. ne pike bekommt man mittlerweile ab 200
> 
> aber dass jeder das mit der roten pike moniert, irgendwo logisch, aber schön zu wissen dass die meinungen so nahe beisammen liegen



@BommelMaster: hab gelesen, dass du noch nicht am Ende der Gabelwahl für dein Moko angekommen bist!

Ich möchte meine 2005'er Z1 FR1 (150mm & ETA) verkaufen, weil mein Switch ab dem nächsten Jahr eher als abgerüstetes SingleTrail-Bike an den Start gehen soll. Also bei Interesse kannst du dich bei mir melden. 

Die Gabel ist bis auf 2 Kratzer noch bestens in Schuss, insbesondere technisch einwandfrei!

Die Bremsanlage, Magura Louise FR mit 210/190 mm steht dann evtl. auch zum Verkauf.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## BommelMaster (25. August 2006)

hi die gabel wär ja mal ein schmankerl, aber mir sind die zu teuer, mir wurde gestern so eine für 380 angeboten, ist mir einfach zu viel, ich will versuchen eine pike für 200 auf zutreiben, mehr will ich da nicht ausgeben


war heute am gaißkopf mit meinem switch. sitz ich grad nach der 2. abfahrt im lift und schau mir mein rad an, seh ich da so was rissartiges am steuerrohr. ich muss jetz noch steuersatz ausbauen umzu sehen was es is, ob alu oder lackriss. ich hoff das beste, wär echt saudumm, da keine rechnung und nix. mit lackriss kann ich leben. aber ansonsten fährt es sich traumhaft, dämpfer braucht etwas mehr luft, pike geht einwandfrei, die plattformfunktion vom dämpfer könnte um einiges stärker sein


----------



## numinisflo (25. August 2006)

Oh mein Gott! Bloß kein Riss im Material - ich wünsche dir Glück!
Aber der Dämpfer ist für den Dauereinsatz im Park sicher nicht hundertprozentig geeignet!

switchNB: Du möchtest dein Bike abrüsten? Das hört man auch extrem selten....

FLO


----------



## Jendo (25. August 2006)

das wäre ja natürlich extrem ärgerlich!
Ich hoffe für Dich das es "nur" ein kleiner Kratzer ist.
Gruß Robert


----------



## switchNB (25. August 2006)

Ja, das hätte ich vor einem Jahr auch nicht gedacht, dass ich wieder "zurück"baue.

Ich will mir nächstes Jahr etwas nettes mit mehr Federweg zulegen und zudem würde ich es nicht verkraften das gute Stück für wenig Geld zu verkaufen (die Gebrauchtpreise sind total am Boden... man nehme nur Mr.Fork), also führe ich es einer neuen Nutzung zu - kann mein Vater mal ne Runde durch'n Wald fahren   , da kommt dann wieder die Sherman mit 110mm/130mm Federweg, ne lange Sattelstütze und ein etwas leichterer Laufradsatz rein und fertig.


----------



## BommelMaster (25. August 2006)

so, steuersatz ist ausgebaut, uuuuund.

im alu ist nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu sehen ! ist alles einwandfrei in ordnung. ist nur der lack, gott sei dank. 

find das mti der luft im dämfper klasse, braucht man nur bissl pumpen wenns zu weich ist. werde ich weiter fahren, der wird scho halten. gibts ne möglichkeit das propedal stärker zu machen?

weiß jemand ob es ein verhüterli für den dämpfer gibt ? hätte da gern so eine membran die das ganze schützt weil heute schon lauter kleine steinchen und dreck sich am dämfper angesammelt haben


----------



## Xexano (26. August 2006)

Die Firma Speedstuff bietet Dämpferschützer an. Ich finde diese Dinger aber etwas komisch... sieht bissl aus wie ein (man möge mir bitte für diese Bezeichnung verzeihen  ) überzogener Kondom auf dem Bike...


----------



## BommelMaster (27. August 2006)

ja, sowas will ich auch nciht, will wenndann einen faltenbalg, der die lauffläche nicht berührt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (28. August 2006)

was meint ihr, soll ich die rote pike in dem moko style lackieren lassen? oben silber und unten grau, mit den mustern dazwischen, oder nur silber ?


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. August 2006)

Versuch lieber das Teil loszuwerden und Kauf die ne Gut erhaltene 2004er Z1
wie Jendo sie hat. Bekommst Du auch schon für 250,- Euro. Dann stimmt auch die Geometrie


----------



## el Lingo (28. August 2006)

ganz recht, kauf dir lieber ne z150 für das bike. ich traue der z150 auch wesentlich mehr zu als der pike.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. August 2006)

naja die pike wird bleiben, ist der z150 technisch einfach überlegen. das uturn ist genial, dual mit 100mm und dann dh mit 140mm. das motion controll ist auch super. macht alles sehr vielseitig. und die geo passt mir mit der 52cm(einbauhöhe) auch sehr gut. die 1,8 cm unterschied zur Z1 150 können nicht die welt sein


----------



## Soulbrother (28. August 2006)

Mit der Z150 machst du auf keinen Fall einen Fehler.Und der Meinung von so vielen (die ja auch aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen,mich eingeschlossen)solltest du ruhig vertrauen. .

Sollte die Pike denn nicht eh für dein Hardtail sein?


----------



## coma1976 (28. August 2006)

technisch überlegen das sei mal dahingestellt...
die z hält auf jeden fall länger und da lohnt es sich schon ein paar euros mehr auf den tisch zu legen anstatt sich alle halbe jahr oder so ne pike zu holen...
nicht zu vergessen die optik-meiner meinung nach rote pike und switch moko-no way


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncultivated (28. August 2006)

Ich habe meine Z1 Freeride bei Ebay fÃ¼r 200â¬ geschossen.
Schau mal nach, vielleicht hast du auch GlÃ¼ck. 

Ich kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## Osti (28. August 2006)

wie man im New Slayer Thread lesen kann, bin ich gerade wegen der Einbauhöhe von Pike auf Z1 umgestiegen. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Mudstud (29. August 2006)

Mal eine technische Frage:
Wie siehts mit der Einbaubreite der Hinterradnabe am Switch 2006 aus?
Überlege mir drum, den Rahmen des Teils zu ziehen und die meisten Parts meines Nicolai UFO DS rüber zu nehmen - abgesehen von der Gabel, die natürlich für den neuen Rahmen zu wenig FW hat.

PS: Mein UFO DS ist eher als Freerider denn als Dual-Feile aufgebaut, von daher passen die Parts gut auf ein Switch


----------



## coma1976 (29. August 2006)

135 mm


----------



## Mudstud (29. August 2006)

@ coma1976

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Das sind ja gute News, denn dann könnte ich ausser der Z1 und der Sattelstütze wirklich alle Parts vom UFO auf einen Switch-Rahmen rüber schrauben.

Jetzt muss ich bloss noch so einen Rahmen zu vernünftigen Konditionen finden


----------



## Tölzer (29. August 2006)

hi,
Kann man Risse im Rahmen eigentlich schweißen lassen?
Also ich mein ob das was bringt und dann auch hält.


----------



## coma1976 (30. August 2006)

hängt vom schweißer ab und wie groß,tief,location etc.
aber prinzipiell schon wenn der rahmen nicht derbe verzogen ist..


----------



## Tölzer (30. August 2006)

Danke für die Antwort,
Ich hab nämlich in meinem erst kürzlich erworbenen Switch nen kleinen Riss bei der Schraube, die den Dämpfer am Rahmen befestigt (die Stelle die beim 04er verstärkt wurde). Der Riss ist so klein dass man den kaum sieht. Ich mach morgen mal n Bild.


----------



## Reflex_fan (31. August 2006)

oh, ich glaub wir wissen alle was du meinst, davor hat jeder schiss  das was die rm7 und rmx fahrer da machen ist: lack am gusset runterschleifen und ein zweites gusset aufschweißen, gusset lackieren und dämpfer wieder rein. gibt sogar schon leute die das wirklich professionell machen. aber ist schon krass, wurde dir der rahmen quasie kaputt verkauft, hm?


----------



## Tölzer (31. August 2006)

Des ist mir eigentlich garnicht aufgefallen, weil der so klein war. Ich war heut beim Händler und der meinte erst, dass des n Lackschaden ist. Er sagte, er wird sich drum kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2006)

Weder bei meinem Switch noch meinem RMX habe ich auch nur im entferntesten Angst, irgendwo einen Riss entdecken zu müssen!!! 
Habe allerdings auch nicht vor, einen vier Meter Flatdrop vom Garagendach zu machen...

FLO


----------



## Tölzer (31. August 2006)

des hat mich bei meinem auch gewundert, dass da n riss drin ist. vorallem weil des zuvor son alter mann gefahren hat, der hatte des nur fürs freeriden und ist damit auch nicht gedropt oder so.


----------



## patrick_1984 (31. August 2006)

hi 

wie kann man denn sowas schweißen bzw. auch verstärken.

gruß patrick


----------



## Reflex_fan (31. August 2006)

also der gino aus dem http://www.freaks-dd.de/  (kontakt über -->forum-->topuser (trail gino)  hat seinen gerissenen rmx rahmen über bay als kaputt verkauft, da hat sich einer drauf gestürzt und das ding professionell verarztet, der gino hat mir eine bilderserie gezeigt auf der das dokumentiert war, extrem beeindruckend, meldet euch mal beim gino, der kann euch die kontaktadresse des typens geben der die rahmen schweißt und anschließend wieder vertickt.


----------



## maple leaf (31. August 2006)

Salve Jungs,

so hier mal wieder ein paar action pic´s von meinem Switch und mir! Location ist Boppard im schönen Hunsrück!













cheers bas


----------



## uncultivated (31. August 2006)

Schööne Bilder!!!


----------



## Alesana (1. September 2006)

2004er switch mit dhx5 und 66rc2x


----------



## Homegrown (1. September 2006)

Ist richtig nice 

Wieviel wiegts eigentlich ?


----------



## ewoq (1. September 2006)

habs ja mal am feuerberg in live gesehen und fands damals schon richtig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (2. September 2006)

hab kein plan, was es grad wiegt. mit dem alten sattel wars eventuell nen bisschen leichter. ich denk was um die 16,5kg grad oder so.
@ewoq: mit was fürn rad, warstn am feuerberg?


----------



## Slickjumper (2. September 2006)

Hi,

bei meinem Rocky Mountain Switch Sl fehlen die Teile zum befestigen meines Umwerfers. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer von euch welche zufällig rumliegen hat und mir verkaufen könnte. Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss
Slickjumper


----------



## Jan1210 (3. September 2006)

*Hi @all-ihr switchbiker und fans!* 

Hey ihr Switchbiker, ich bin ein riesengroßer Switchfan und will sobald wie möglich auch Besitzer eines Switch´03 sein!  
ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob man mit so nem Switch auch mal richtig uphill fahren kann, oder NUR downhill??
ich fahre halt fast nur im Schönbuch, etwas mehr downhillorientiert, aber es geht manchmal auch ein wenig bergauf!! 
ist das Switch auch ein wenig Singletrail geeignet? 
[email protected], jan.


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> hab kein plan, was es grad wiegt. mit dem alten sattel wars eventuell nen bisschen leichter. ich denk was um die 16,5kg grad oder so.
> @ewoq: mit was fürn rad, warstn am feuerberg?



ich war am KOB 2005 da - ohne bike.


----------



## Reflex_fan (3. September 2006)

Jan1210 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob man mit so nem Switch auch mal richtig uphill fahren kann, oder NUR downhill??
> ich fahre halt fast nur im Schönbuch, etwas mehr downhillorientiert, aber es geht manchmal auch ein wenig bergauf!!
> ist das Switch auch ein wenig Singletrail geeignet?
> [email protected], jan.



kommt drauf an wie du dein switch aufbaust, aber in der regel ist das switch auch mal dafür gut ein stück zu fahren, deswegen haben wir uns ja hier alle für das switch und nich für das rmx/rm7 entschieden. 
nach ner 3 stunden tour mit gerade mal 1300 hm ist man zwar zehnmal matter als wenn man es mit nem cc bike gemacht hätte, aber dafür bringts ordentlich kondition *g*


----------



## jam123 (3. September 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen wann die switch canuck produziert wurde und wo man solche rahmen bekommen kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (3. September 2006)

Die Canucks gab es nur beim 2003er Modell und da auch nur als SondersuperspecialEdition!
Außer auf online Umschlagplätzen ala eBay oder Bikemarkt dürfte es wohl schwer werden eins zu bekommen, vorallem NEU!
Ich warne aber alle hier neuSwitchWoller vor Gebrauchtkäufen bei eBay eines Switch `03. Es ist in letzter Zeit Mode geworden sich ein altes gebrauchtes Switch zu kaufen und dann wurde nach einiger Zeit eine Riss ander Dämpferaufnahme gesichtet!
Ihr habt in so einem Falle fast keine Chance auf Garantie und Gwährleistung oder sonst eine Kulanz auf Seiten von Bikeaction! Ich will mit diesem Post das 03er Switcherle nicht schlecht machen, aber schaut euch im RM Forum nach gewissen Threads um und ihr werdet mich verstehen... am Ende ist das geheule immer groß.
Also lieber gleich ein neues vom Händler

*Rettet den Einzelhandel*
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2006)

Ich danke dir!

FLO


----------



## Jan1210 (4. September 2006)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> kommt drauf an wie du dein switch aufbaust, aber in der regel ist das switch auch mal dafür gut ein stück zu fahren, deswegen haben wir uns ja hier alle für das switch und nich für das rmx/rm7 entschieden.
> nach ner 3 stunden tour mit gerade mal 1300 hm ist man zwar zehnmal matter als wenn man es mit nem cc bike gemacht hätte, aber dafür bringts ordentlich kondition *g*




ok, ich danke dir! 
ich kann ja auch z.B. die PIKE reinmachen, und auf ner längeren, flachen strecke, kann ich sie ja dann abseknen, oder? 
weil bei mir ist es halt so, dass die Rocky-Switch schon immer total geil fand!
aber ich fahr halt auch manchmal auf flachen strecken im Wald.
greez, jan


----------



## coma1976 (4. September 2006)

me and my switchsl in wiberg





@jan alles eine frage der kondition aber mach dir lieber ne z1 mit eta rein-paßt besser auch wenn es dann mal härter wird


----------



## Redking (4. September 2006)

Jan1210 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ich danke dir!
> ich kann ja auch z.B. die PIKE reinmachen, und auf ner längeren, flachen strecke, kann ich sie ja dann abseknen, oder?
> weil bei mir ist es halt so, dass die Rocky-Switch schon immer total geil fand!
> aber ich fahr halt auch manchmal auf flachen strecken im Wald.
> greez, jan


Anscheinend hast du dir den Thread nicht wirklich weit vom Anfang durch gelesen?
Du kannst mit jedem Rad Touren fahren. Klar geht es mit einem leichteren Rad einfacher. 
Ich bin mit meinem Switch (20,6Kg) Hier zum wiederholten Male angegeben schon Touren mit 70 Km und 1150Hm gefahren. 

Auch hier nochmal Leute: Erst lesen dann nachdenken und erst dann posten!






Deine Tourentauglichkeit hättest du dir doch auch selbst beantworten können? Oder sei ehrlich. 

Mein Switch ist super geil für SingleTrails geeignet.
Hier in einer engen Serpentine.





Gruß
Klaus

P.s. Kauf dir ein 04 oder 05 Switch! 
Du hast etwas länger davon.


----------



## coma1976 (4. September 2006)

klaus du bist ja auch kein maßstab 
sei froh das du am so nicht im verregeneten wiberg warst hast nix verpaßt..


----------



## Redking (4. September 2006)

coma1976 schrieb:
			
		

> klaus du bist ja auch kein maßstab
> sei froh das du am so nicht im verregeneten wiberg warst hast nix verpaßt..


Stimmt drei Tage im Bett liegen da habe ich echt nichts verpasst??   
Ich wäre lieber im Regen Rad gefahren und auch noch in Winterberg. 

Gruß Klaus

Nochmal ein Bild von meinem schönen Bike


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. September 2006)

großen respect und klar kann man mit dem switch touren fahren aber dafür und auch für single trail wie auf den bildern ist denke ich ein slayer oder ähnliches mehr als ausreichend wenn nicht besser geeignet 150mm FW vom slayer bringst du auf solchen trails nie an seine grenzen und bergauf ist es dem switch ohnehin weit überlegen bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich liebe  das switch und soll auch nicht persönlich sein aber  objektiv wäre das slayer für dich vielleicht die bessere wahl ... aber es geht eben beim biken auch um emotionen das kennen wir ja alle in diesem sinne viel spass mit euren traumbikes ...


----------



## Xexano (4. September 2006)

@Stealth Rider: Nur fährt Redking nicht nur Touren mit dem Bike, sondern man findet ihn auch schon ab und zu in einem Bikepark und man kann auch hier manchmal härtere Sachen machen, als nur Trails fahren. Wenn du mal auf der Liste von Redkings Bikes schaust, dann wirst du auch schnell sehen, dass er auch die Möglichkeit hat, ein leichteres Bike zu nehmen.

Das Switch ist halt eben nur ein richtig stabiles "Universal Soldier". Das Slayer ist hier etwas gebrechlicher (im Bikepark müsste man immer mit der Angst wg. Rahmenbruch fahren)


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. September 2006)

zum slayer ... mit der passenden austattung denke ich kannst du mit dem slayer ohne bedenken im bikepark rocken ! ich war diesen sommer in whistler
und da gibts so einige rider die mit dem slayer sachen machen die du hier in deutschen parks nicht mal findest zb winterberg wüsste nicht was da mit einem auf freeride ausgerichtem slayer nicht gehn sollte denke sogar der
noch im bau befindliche 7 meter drop dürfte passen da ja in wberg alle landungen perfekt und super soft sind . klar kann sich jeder selbst entscheiden
welches bike er lieber mag und ich selbst fahre im park auch lieber switch aber dem slayer spreche ich deshalb nichts ab denke sogar das es viele vorteile hat 

man stelle sich vor zb
ein slayer mit MZ66/Totem ... diabolusparts ...stabiler LRS... reifen usw
am besten wäre noch ein dhx rocco(air) oder dhx air
wer von euch bring das bike an seine grenzen möcht ich gern sehen !?
wäre meiner meinung nach ein perfektes (nicht extreme) freeride/slopestyle bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. September 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> großen respect und klar kann man mit dem switch touren fahren aber dafür und auch für single trail wie auf den bildern ist denke ich ein slayer oder ähnliches mehr als ausreichend wenn nicht besser geeignet 150mm FW vom slayer bringst du auf solchen trails nie an seine grenzen und bergauf ist es dem switch ohnehin weit überlegen bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich liebe  das switch und soll auch nicht persönlich sein aber  objektiv wäre das slayer für dich vielleicht die bessere wahl ... aber es geht eben beim biken auch um emotionen das kennen wir ja alle in diesem sinne viel spass mit euren traumbikes ...



Wenn ich dir sage wer alles nur mit seinem Bike durch die Serpentine gefahren ist wirst du es mir nicht glauben. Ein Kumpel mit seinem Giant Reign und ich die anderen sind mit ihren CC Teilen dort nicht rum gekommen. 
Okay liegt wohl auch an der Fahrtechnik. Oder das mein Switch verdammt kurz ist! 
Wie schon geschrieben mit einem leichteren geht es besser und in meiner Region reichen 100 mm Federweg volllkommen. 
Habe mich verrückterweise aber nachdem ich von null Federweg umgestiegen bin, immer zu mehr tendiert.  

Das Rocky Mountain hat mich halt auf den über 1600Km (seit März) halt noch nicht im Stich gelassen. Das Specialized leider schon. Okay es hat mehr gelaufen. Aber damit dieses nicht hops geht, kam ja das Switch und trotzdem riss es. Jetzt muss ich mit einem langweiligen Silbernen mit Cantisockeln rum fahren.

Ich würde ein Bike zum Touren wohl eher eins um die 12 Kilo und mit 120-140 mm Federweg nehmen. Also ETSX-und Stumpjumper Klasse(Altes Slayer) 
Ich finde das 2006 Slayer extrem gell aber es ist mir zu schwer für den Einsatzbereich.

Ich werde niemanden reinreden welches Bike er fahren will. Soll er doch aber dann nicht mit komischen Ausreden ankommen. Ich vertrete nur meine Meinung. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus 

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in Winterberg!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. September 2006)

ja klar wie gesagt Respekt wollte ja nur mal klarstellen das das slayer mehr potential hat als manche denken ... so far

take care have fun bis bald in winterberg muss nur noch mein
schlüsselbein zusammenwachsen lassen ...


----------



## Redking (4. September 2006)

Beste Genesung Stealth Rider. 
Keine Frage das Slayer ist ein Hammerbike. Für Touren aufzubauen leider etwas zu teuer mit den Leichtbauparts. 
Leider kann ich nicht für alle 20 mm Federweg mir ein Bike in die Garage stellen.

Bin sehr froh das ich dieses Jahr von Knochenbrüchen verschont geblieben bin.

Mir hat letztes Jahr der Vorderkantenbruch am zweiten Halswirbel gereicht! 
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Das Switch ist halt eben nur ein richtig stabiles "Universal Soldier". Das Slayer ist hier etwas gebrechlicher (im Bikepark müsste man immer mit der Angst wg. Rahmenbruch fahren)




Quatsch! Wo ist das Slayer gebrechlich? Rahmenbruch? Sicher nicht!
Schau dir Marios Slayer an, dann weißt du was Stealth Rider meinte bzw. warum er Recht hat! Und solche Rider wie der Mario oder andere machen mit ihren Slayers ganz sicher heftigere Dinge als du oder ich mit nem RMX, soviel steht fest!

FLO

An den Whistlerurlauber: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Xexano (4. September 2006)

Gute Besserung @ Stealth Rider

Und das mit dem Slayer: Hey, das ist dann doch echt schön, wenn das Slayer doch härtere Drops wie den 5 m Road-Gap in Winterberg aushalten kann. Aber spielt da auch die Garantie von Rocky Mountain mit? Soweit ich weiß, ist das Slayer nicht für den Bikepark erlaubt, oder?

Aber mich verwundert trotzdem die Aussage, dass das Slayer sehr stabil sein sollte. Denn schließlich muss irgendetwas an der Verarbeitung des Bikes sein, damit es leichter wird als z.B. beim Switch oder RMX. Und das kann nur dadurch zustande kommen, indem man u.a. an den Gussets spart oder die Rohrwandstärke reduziert. Und desto mehr daran gespart wird, desto zerbrechlicher werden die Dinger. 

Sonst könnte ich mir ja auch gleich ein ETSX holen und damit rumdroppen. Nur ich denke, da macht es dann recht bald "knacks". 

@Klaus: Das kommt nur dadurch, weil du mehr mit dem Switch als mit dem Stumpjumper gefahren bist.


----------



## patrick_1984 (4. September 2006)

hi 

welche kurbel mit innenlager könnt ihr mir empfehlen, sollte aufjedenfall 3 kettenblätter haben. 
was haltet ihr zum beispiel von einer xt???
achso hab den 03er rahmen.

gruß patrick


----------



## iNSANE! (4. September 2006)

Zur Tourentauglichkeit des Switch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=23450&sort=1&cat=2&page=1
Das 2. Hamburger Switch Stealth. Ohne Worte - ich denke hier kann sich jeder seine Gedanken machen - speziell die, die meine Kritik nicht teilen konnten, und die,die wie nahezu immer, in grenzenloser Zustimmung applaudierten.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2006)

@Patrick: XT ist immer gut.

@Vorher: Naja eigentlich ist des neue Slayer ja schon irgendwie überflüssig 
Weil ja des 04/05er Switch ja den selben Einsatzzweck hatte (und ja sogar leichter war )
Des neue Switch müßte ja eigentlich RM 7 heißen, weil es ja genau das ist was des war....nur halt in stabiler 
Aber öfter mal was neues macht des Leben dafür net langweilig.
Und Touren kann man ja eh mit jedem Rad fahren....man muß halt nur ein wenig drauf achten das alle ungefähr sich genauso plagen, dann fällt des mit dem Gewicht garnet ins ....Gewicht. 

Und man kommt selbst mit dem RMX mit DC Gabel um genauso enge und steile Kurven wie mit jeden anderen Rad auch. 

G. 

PS:Und jetzt könnt ihr noch zählen wieviel ja´s im Beitrag waren.


----------



## s.d (4. September 2006)

so jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu:

Also ich war mit meinem Slayer auch schon am Geisskopf und in Ogau (ok ich wieg ja auch viel weniger als die meisten Anderen) aber nur mal so generell tendieren viele Leute dazu sich Bikes mit immer mehr Federweg zu kaufen obwohl sie es nicht wirklich brauchen. Klar ist es einfacher nen verblockten Trail mit nem  RMX zu fahren als mit nem Element aber es ist trotzdem kein Problem wenn man genug Fahrtechnik beherrscht mit dem RMX fährt man hald einfach die Federung wirds schon glattbügeln. Wenn man nicht gerade extrem schwer ist dann kann man auch mit dem alten Slayer nen kleineren Drop springen mann muss es hald können und mehr mit dem Körper und durch Technik ausgleichen als bei nem big Bike. Ich sag bloß schaut euch mal die alten Bikefilme(Kranked I ect.) an und schaut mal was die mit den CC-Hardtails machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (4. September 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Tourentauglichkeit des Switch:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=23450&sort=1&cat=2&page=1
> Das 2. Hamburger Switch Stealth. Ohne Worte - ich denke hier kann sich jeder seine Gedanken machen - speziell die, die meine Kritik nicht teilen konnten, und die,die wie nahezu immer, in grenzenloser Zustimmung applaudierten.


Mein Gott Insane... Immer noch so blasiert wie vor Deiner Verabschiedung aus dem Forum. 
Bei mir hatte der switchverkauf einen ganz einfachen Grund.
Tatsächlich fahren sich Touren auf meinem CD Prophet wesentlich
leichter als auf dem Switch, dafür machte das Switch im Bikepark mehr Spaß.
NUR......
Ich habe mich dabei erwischt plötzlich 2 Bikes im Wert von 5000 Euro oder mehr rumstehen zu haben. Das Switch fürn Bikepark.... und das bei 4-6 Bikeparkbesuchen im Jahr. Als Millionär oder Student ( Sorry FLO  ) geht
das vielleicht. Auch als BA Speichellecker nicht aber als Familienvater mit
mittlerem Einkommen.
Schlussendlich musste ein Bike gehen! Da ich zu 90% hier in HH fahre
ist nur logisch das, das Switch weichen musste. (Obwohl es schöner war)
Trotzdem... Das Switch ist durchaus Tourentauglich. Und ein letztes mal
an Insane... Warum musst Du jedem der den Begriff Freeride weiter auslegt als DU, als Deppen hinstellen?????
Ich glaube Du wirst nie verstehen was der Begriff eigentlich sagen will!
Nix fur ungut das musste mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Jendo (5. September 2006)

...Das lass ich jetzt mal im Raum stehen, wurde ja alles gesagt 

Nur wundert es mich schon das dein Kollega jetzt auch sein Bike verkauft??
Es sind schon zwei geile Bikes die Ihr da hattet, aber ihr werdet schon eure guten Gründe haben...


@Slayer Bikepark Thema:
Wenn ich mir grad die aktuellen Bilder des Slayer SXC anschaue, dann denk ich echt darüber nach mir so ein Schnekchen zu gönnen! Carbonstreben hin oder her, ich find sie sexy
Aber mit einem schönen CityFlatDrop sollte man das Slayer schon an seine Grenzen  bekommen. Zur Not springt ein Dirtkiddy damit vom Garagendach oder gleich vom Hochhaus...und dann will ich nicht das Slayer sein 

GRuß
Robert


----------



## Human 2.0 (5. September 2006)

Servus Jungs,
bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Switch 1:0 2006! Und dachte ich bin mit meinen Fragen hier genau an der Richtigen Adresse ;-)

Könnt ihr mir eine Schaltbare Kettenführung für mein Switch empfehlen?
Von Race Face gibts keine, oder?
Bis jetzt bin ich auf ethirteen DRS und Truvativ gestoßen. Sind die gut?

Hatte davor ne Spez Enduro und wollt was Bikepark tauglicheres.
Was mich sehr enttäuscht hat ist das BikeAction oder RM selber vergessen haben, bei meinem Hinterbau die Führungshülsen einzubauen. Hatte mich letzte Woche gewundert warum mein Hinterbau fast 5mm spiel hat. Nun, nachdem ich die beiden Schrauben gelöst hatte war mit klar, dass da was nicht stimmen kann.
Mein Händler hat bei BA angerufen und die Teile bestellt...
Ansonten ist das Bike top. 

Ps.: Bilder folgen sobald mein Bike wieder repariert ist.


----------



## coma1976 (5. September 2006)

@ mr fork   
    aber warum rechtfertigst du dich denn für so ein schwachsinnsgelaber-das ist es nicht wert....

@slayer ich denke auch das man mittels fahrtechnik sehr viel kompensieren kann,bzw es versuchen  kommt ja auch darauf an wofür man sein bike hauptsächlich nutzt....

@human beide gut wobei die shiftguide wesentlich günstiger ist...


----------



## Xexano (5. September 2006)

Also ich habe die E13 und die ist wirklich astrein!  

Kannst ja in meiner Gallery am RMX bewundern.


----------



## Human 2.0 (5. September 2006)

Ja, die E13 gefällt mir auch besser. Was kostet der spaß denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (5. September 2006)

die e.13 ist leider nicht ganz billig, im gegensatz zur shiftguide, die man ja für knapp 30,- bekommen kann. keine ahnung, welche besser funktioniert, zur DRS habe ich im forum auch noch nicht so viel über sufu finden können.
habe ich hier irgendwas verpaßt???


----------



## Soulbrother (5. September 2006)

Human 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die E13 gefällt mir auch besser. Was kostet der spaß denn?



Laut Bike-Workshop liegt der Preis bei 159,90!
Eine weitere Alternative wäre auch noch die MRP *LRP*,Preis 129,-!

_________________________________________________________________

So,... nachdem ich meinen Switch SL Rahmen vor gut 6 Wochen zugunsten des Slayer nackig gemacht und im Keller verpackt hatte,habe ich beschloßen ihn wieder aufzubauen und bei dem herrlichen Wetter heute damit begonnen







Bis zum Wochenende wirds dann wohl vollbracht sein!

@Jendo:
Sorry Robert,aber diesmal komplett mit Race Face 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (6. September 2006)

die e13 DRS funzt sau gut fast besser als die RF Kefü für ein blatt die macht gelegentlich probleme bei mir ! an MRP hab ich auch schon gedacht ...


----------



## Jendo (6. September 2006)

Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> @Jendo:
> Sorry Robert,aber diesmal komplett mit Race Face



Tja, dann halt in der klassischen Aufbauvariante... Aber bis jetzt sieht es ja nicht schlecht aus 
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Human 2.0 (6. September 2006)

@Soulbrother: Danke fÃ¼r den tip mit der MRP KeFÃ¼. Aber die Schaltbare kostet laut DoubleXstore auch 159â¬

Hm, das ist schon viel Geld. Und den Bashguard brauch eigentlich auch ned, da der von RF schon cool kommt.
Dann werd ich wohl doch zum Truvativ greifen mÃ¼ssen. Hat von euch jmd Erfahrung damit. Taugt das Teil was???


----------



## Jendo (6. September 2006)

Der Flo fährt die Shiftguide und scheint bis jetzt sehr zufrieden zu sein. Aber er kann Dir bestimmt noch ein paar Infos geben.
numinisflo

Gruß
Robert


----------



## switchNB (7. September 2006)

@human 2.0: WAS? die haben dein Switch mit nem wackligen Hinterbau ausgeliefert?  

na hoffentlich wird das schnell behoben, damit du uns mal ein Foto präsentieren und du noch den ausklingenden Sommer befahren kannst.


----------



## numinisflo (7. September 2006)

Human 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> @Soulbrother: Danke für den tip mit der MRP KeFü. Aber die Schaltbare kostet laut DoubleXstore auch 159
> 
> Hm, das ist schon viel Geld. Und den Bashguard brauch eigentlich auch ned, da der von RF schon cool kommt.
> Dann werd ich wohl doch zum Truvativ greifen müssen. Hat von euch jmd Erfahrung damit. Taugt das Teil was???




Ich fahre den Truvativ Shiftguide schon ne Weile am Switch. Funktioniert astrein, nicht den Hauch eines Problems bis jetzt, sowohl im Bikepark als auch auf vielen Tourenkilometern! 
Im Allgemeinen ist die Funktion des dritten Kettenblattes unter Normalfahrern völlig überschätzt!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## coma1976 (7. September 2006)

nana na das würde ich mal nicht so sehen,fahre ganz gerne mit 44 vorne v.a. bergaufis gut für die waden...


----------



## BommelMaster (7. September 2006)

so. ihr habt mich überzeug, bei mir kommt eine Z150 SL ins bike. also mit luftfederung

hat jeamnd infos zu der gabel, was sie wiegt, ob sie was taugt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (7. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre den Truvativ Shiftguide schon ne Weile am Switch. Funktioniert astrein, nicht den Hauch eines Problems bis jetzt, sowohl im Bikepark als auch auf vielen Tourenkilometern!
> Im Allgemeinen ist die Funktion des dritten Kettenblattes unter Normalfahrern völlig überschätzt!
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Alles, klar dann werd ich die Truvativ nehmen. Die anderen sind mir auch zu teuer. zumal ich die mitgelieferten Boxguides garnicht brauche(sehen bescheiden aus in meinem Augen, da nehm ich liebe die RF von meinem Bike)
Das mit dem 3kettenbaltt sehe ich auch so. Wenn man sie hat denkt man sie sei unerlässlich. Aber wenn man mal ganz bewußt mit der 2 fährt, wird einem aufallen das die vollkommen reicht - auch zum touren fahren...


----------



## switchNB (7. September 2006)

> BommelMaster so. ihr habt mich überzeug, bei mir kommt eine Z150 SL ins bike. also mit luftfederung
> 
> hat jeamnd infos zu der gabel, was sie wiegt, ob sie was taugt?



Kommt darauf an welches Modelljahr - Z150 SL hört sich nach 2004 an.

Hatte zwar selbst nie eine, hab mich aber mit jemandem mal darüber unterhalten (2 Biker, beide mit Switch SL 2004, eins komplett mit Luftfederelementen und eins komplett mit Stahlfeder) 

Von dem Ansprechverhalten und der Performance seiner Z150 SL war er nicht sonderlich überzeugt - gewichtsmäßig natürlich besser und stabilitätsmäßig ähnlich im Vergleich zur Stahlfeder Z150

Ich würd sie nur reinbauen wenns dir die Gewichtsersparnis am wichtigsten ist, bei der Performance mußt du da aber deutliche Abstriche machen.


----------



## switchNB (7. September 2006)

Achso, das Gewicht liegt lt. Marzocchi.com bei ca. 2.200 g , wenn das stimmt ist das natürlich ein Argument, ich habe aber irgendwie noch im Hinterkopf das die 2004er Z1 ziemlich schwer waren, war ja auch das erste Jahr mit 150mm SingleCrown und 1 1/8.


----------



## BommelMaster (7. September 2006)

gewicht soll bei ca 2,4 kg liegen, glaube das hätte deine gabel auch, aber die schaftlänge halt....

bekomm sie recht günstig, und ich hoffe sie funzt einigermaßen, sonst wird die halt wieder verkauft


----------



## switchNB (7. September 2006)

Dann hatte ich das doch richtig in Erinnerung mit dem höheren Gewicht der 2004er Z150. 

Funzen wird sie bei dir auf jeden Fall, von der Farbkombination ist sie wahrscheinlich optimal für dein Moko.  

Schade ist bloß das sich der "Luftnachteil" nicht so sehr beim Gewicht niederschlägt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2006)

Gehts jetzt um die Z1 oder Z150???
Also bei den ersten Z150 gab es verschiedene Modelle......von 2.8kg bis 3.2kg.
Wobei ich die erste Gewichtsangabe nur aus Gerüchten kenne 

G.


----------



## BommelMaster (7. September 2006)

es geht um die Z150 SL
also die 2004er luftversion.

bei weightweenies steht ein gewicht von ca 2,4 kg.
was man so bei mtbr.com und auch beim biketest von mtb-news.de ließt lässt gutes erhoffen, angeblich etwas fummelige einstellbar keit, dann funzt sie aber perfekt. 

was ich mir halt denk, eine 2005er Z1 FR1 wiegt in etwa das  gleiche mit stahlfedern wie die 2004er Z150 SL mit luft, is halt die frage wie das dann mit der funktion aussieht


----------



## Jendo (7. September 2006)

ich fahr die Z150 und stand auch vor der Kaufentscheidung Luft oder Stahlfderung. Habe mich für Stahlfederug entschieden, da ich auch mal gerne ins Flat hopse 
Die gewichtsunterschiede betragen ca 400-500 gramm. Meine Gabel ist aber unter 3kilo, dh ungefähr 2,8kg.
Ich kann Dir die Stahlfedervariante nur ans Herz liegen ist wirklich einfach abzustimmen und federt alles weg, was im weg liegt.
Die Gewichtsangaben bei MZ sind sehr optimistisch angegeben. Manchmal sind die Angaben ohne Schaft oder Öl... versteht das einer???-ich jedenfalls nicht.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Z150 eine richtig superbe Gabel vorallem für ein Switch!
Robert


----------



## jam123 (7. September 2006)

was sagt ihr dazu ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=001&item=110030085807&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (7. September 2006)

a bissle teuer, meinst net?


----------



## Jendo (7. September 2006)

Hat der einen an der Waffel??
Das Teil ist gebraucht und dann auch noch BJ 04...
Also manchmal versteh ich echt die Welt nicht mehr.

Will jemand mein Rasouli fÃ¼r 5400â¬kaufen??


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2006)

Hi Bommel,
ich hatte beide 04er schon in meinem Switch.Zuerst die 150 FR,diese wog 2,6Kg bei 21,5 cm Schaftlänge.Danach die 150 Fr SL mit 2,2Kg bei selbiger Schaftlänge.Sind beide uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.
Wenn du dir ein bisschen Mühe machst mit dem Einstellen der Drücke bei der SL geht sie genauso smooth wie die Stahlfederversion!

Glückwunsch zu deiner Entscheidung


----------



## jam123 (7. September 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> a bissle teuer, meinst net?



Definitiv - aber stimmt das, dass es nur 15 davon auf der Welt gibt ?

Was mich komisch dÃ¼nkt ist :

>>> "Gebraucht" - nur einige Male gefahren. NIE Drops oder Downhill, maximal Cross Country.

>>> Ausstattung (weicht etwas vom Foto ab, aber besser).



			
				Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der einen an der Waffel??
> Das Teil ist gebraucht und dann auch noch BJ 04...
> Also manchmal versteh ich echt die Welt nicht mehr.
> 
> Will jemand mein Rasouli fÃ¼r 5400â¬kaufen??




Wenn du ein Canuck hast - nenn' einen guten Preis und du bist es weg ...


----------



## Jendo (7. September 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ein Canuck hast - nenn' einen guten Preis und du bist es weg ...



Nein, nur ein Rasouli SE, aber das verkauf ich sowieso nicht 
Ich finde den Preis sowas von utopisch das man eventuell nur durch addieren der UVP`s auf seine horrende Summe kommen kann.
Kann schon sein das es davon nur 15stk Weltweit gab, wenn es mal zwischendurch für eine Presäntation oder eine Messe mal gepaintet wurde...


----------



## BommelMaster (7. September 2006)

Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bommel,
> ich hatte beide 04er schon in meinem Switch.Zuerst die 150 FR,diese wog 2,6Kg bei 21,5 cm Schaftlänge.Danach die 150 Fr SL mit 2,2Kg bei selbiger Schaftlänge.Sind beide uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.
> Wenn du dir ein bisschen Mühe machst mit dem Einstellen der Drücke bei der SL geht sie genauso smooth wie die Stahlfederversion!
> 
> Glückwunsch zu deiner Entscheidung




ach das ist herrlich zu hören, dass man eine gute entscheidung getroffen hat.

braucht die gabel diesen adapter diesen seltsamen oder is das alles autoventil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2006)

...den Adapter brauchst du dafür!


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2006)

...den Adapter brauchst du dafür!Ist normalerweise dabei!


----------



## Alesana (8. September 2006)

und nochma in action:


----------



## Jendo (8. September 2006)

Was fährst Du denn eigentlich für Reifen, Basti? Die sehen so schwach Profiliert in der mitte aus, oder hast du ihn einfach abgefahren!?
Gruß, an Dr.Basti Style
Robert


----------



## Alesana (8. September 2006)

sin blingblings in slowreezay. sin aber auch nen bisschen abgefahren, zumindest der hintere


----------



## TeamKlokke (8. September 2006)

Hallo,

so, ich meld mich nach langer Internetabwesenheit _(aufgrund technischer Probleme, aber ich möchte die Firma mit dem magenta farbenden Schriftzug nicht erwähnen  )_ zurück. In der Zeit hat sich bei meinem Bike doch noch einiges getan, wobei die größte Veränderung nicht geplant war. Nachdem mir der Rahmen gerissen ist und ich mich hier im Forum etwas ausgelassen habe, habe ich jemanden gefunden, der mir den Rahmen geschweißt hat, und sogar noch gepulvert hat. Nun hoffe ich, dass alles so hält, wie es dran ist und ich viel Spaß haben kann.  

So, hier das Ergebnis:










Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mein Bike im Fotoalbum bewerten würdet. 



Seh grad, das das mit den Bilder nicht klappt. Vielleicht kann mir nochmal jemand sagen, wie das mit dem Hochladen der etwas größeren Bilder geht. Man konnte doch auch mal aus dem Fotoalbum hochladen, oder? 
Für die Zeit, wo man nix sieht, könnt ihr ja einfach unten auf den Link klicken.


----------



## Xexano (9. September 2006)

Das mit den Bildern läuft so:

Man nimmt die Grafikadresse, in deinem Beispiel ist es:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Rocky_Mountain_Switch_Ltd_03_Black_Ed_02.jpg

Dann füge man die Tags [ I M G ] und [/ I M G ] am Anfang und Ende des  Linkes hinzu (Leerzeichen weglasseN). Also bspw.

[I M G] http://www.meinbild.bsp [/ I M G]

Et voilá erscheint dein Bild:







Zur Lackierung: Sie ist schön, Switch Stealth. Aber an deiner Stelle hätte ich eher eine absolute Rarität probiert... Switch Canuck.  Da wäre ein geringer Aufpreis ein für allemal lohnenswert, da die Switch Canucks fast gar nicht gibt (15 mal? Vielleicht... ).

Oder alternativ die Bonfire-Lackierung! Mmh...


----------



## TeamKlokke (9. September 2006)

@ Xexano: Danke, eigentlich hab ich das ja so gemacht, aber naja, irgendwie hats nicht geklappt. 

Zu der Lackierung. Ich habs ja nicht bei Rocky lackieren lassen. Es wäre also schon etwas teurer geworden, also  ich bin schon ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## jam123 (9. September 2006)

*Hallo - Hat jemand einen Switch Canuck, das Sie/Er verkaufen will ?​*


----------



## b12k3 (9. September 2006)

Welches Baujahr wär denn dieses Switch Canuck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (9. September 2006)

Also so wie ich das bisher erfahren hab', ist die Canuck Lackierung bei den 03er gemacht worden. Kapier nicht warum RM keine Gallery von allen vorhanden "offiziellen" Lackierungen hat - oder kennt jemand so ein Museum ?

Hast du denn eins ?


----------



## b12k3 (9. September 2006)

Ne hab leider keins, würd mich aber mal interessieren. 03 gabs keins, hab grad mal auf der HP nach geschaut. Da gab es 2 Modelle 1x Flat Yellow / Flat Black und 1x LTD. in Flat White / Flat Anthracite, muss also wenn dann früher gewesen sein.


----------



## jam123 (9. September 2006)

Also eben diese Pics auf deren Homepage zeigen nicht alle Special Editions. Es gibt sogar für die 06er Modelle Canuck Lackierung. Von der 05er gibt es ja bekantlich den Moko aber es gibt's auch in Rot/Weiss (nennt sich glaub ich Tribal ...)


----------



## b12k3 (10. September 2006)

mhmm.. jetzt wo ich das lese.. stimmt, hab neulich auch n rotes moko gesehen


----------



## Reflex_fan (10. September 2006)

also ich hab ein 03er canuc (nannte sich damals noch team bzw ltd edition).


----------



## iNSANE! (10. September 2006)

Um den Mutmaßungen ein Ende zu machen 
Das Weiss Rote 05er Tribal war ein Sondermodell anläßlich der Marzocchi Präsentation in Saalbach - Daher auch oft der Name Saalbch Slopestyle Edition.
Das 06er in Weiss / Blauem Canuck ist von der diesjährigen Marzocchi Präsentation. Das Weiss Rote Canuck von der Eurobike ist eini Sondermodell für Sponsoren, Partner (in diesem Falle Rob J seins) usw. gewesen und ist erstmal nicht in Serie zu erwarten - war so zu sagen ein Testballon.
Gruß, Felix


----------



## uncultivated (10. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein Problem, mit der Umwerfer montage.

Gestern abend wollte ich mein 2fach(22-32T) Kettenblatt montieren, aber irgenwie komme ich mit dem Umwerfer nicht weit genug runter. Wenn ich die Kette über das 22er Kettenblatt lege, schleift sie am Umwerfer.

Montiert wurde ein Topswing LX Umwerfer.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.


Gruß Mario


----------



## s.d (10. September 2006)

Mit dem Umwerfer kann ich dir leider nicht helfen aber noch was zu den Lackierungen:
Die spec. Editions die die auf der Hompage zu sehen sind sind die "offiziellen" spec. Editions die es aber erst ab 05 und auch da sind nicht alle wie zb das weiß-blaue Canuck. Das alte Switch in der Team lackierung ist auch in meiner Gallery zu sehen und ist ganz sicher ein 03er mit 1.5 Steuerrohr


----------



## Redking (10. September 2006)

Hallo Mario,
liegt die Kette unten auf und das Rad ist nicht belastet?
Setz dich drauf und schau mal ob es immer noch schleift!
Die Kettenhöhe ändert sich wenn das rad belastet ist! 

@ Insane kann mich immer wieder bedanken für die super Informationen. 
Da merkt man wer ein richtiger Rockyliebhaber ist.

Love the Ride


Klaus

P.S Hier scheint die Sonne und ich muss raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (10. September 2006)

> uncultivated Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem, mit der Umwerfer montage.
> ...
> Montiert wurde ein Topswing LX Umwerfer



Also ich glaube da muss ein Downswing Umwerfer dran, der würde dann auf jeden Fall weiter runter gehen.

so einer z.B.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2006)

@Mr. Fork: Fallst du des noch liest. 
Voll der Zufall, aber dein Switch wird jetzt bald am Ochsenkopf richtig hart rangenommen. 
Hab ich heute beim Apreebiken erfahren.
Dann kann ich mich auch mal auf eines dieser Art setzen.*freu*

G.


----------



## uncultivated (10. September 2006)

Normalerweise gehört an ein Switch doch ein Top Swing, oder liege ich da verkehrt??


----------



## Redking (11. September 2006)

Nö, Top Swing! 





Du hast doch kein lang genuges Sattelrohr um einen Downswing anzubringen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## switchNB (11. September 2006)

das stimmt dann wohl... egal fahre vorn sowieso nur ein Kettenblatt.

@redking: du hast ja nur die beiden kleinen Kettenblätter drauf, mit maximal 32 Z. ??

Da mußt du bei abschüssigem Gelände aber ordentlich strampeln !


----------



## coma1976 (11. September 2006)

dann mußt du vieleicht das lager ein bissl anders spacern um die kettenlinie zu verändern-d.h. zwischen lager und kurbel nen spacer und schon kommt die kurbel weiter nach außen und dann ist es gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncultivated (11. September 2006)

@ redking

erstmal sehr schönes Bike!!!

also ich habe einen Top Swing montiert, aber die Kette schleift am Umwerfer.
Also sprich der Umwerfer kommt nicht weit genug runter.

Ich werde mal ein Pic anhängen.


PS. Die Kette wird natürlich noch gekürzt


----------



## switchNB (11. September 2006)

So schlimm sieht das von weitem gar nicht aus - du fährst doch sowieso nur mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt wenn du auf den größeren 4 oder 5 Ritzeln bist?!?
dann ist da doch noch mehr Platz


----------



## Mr.Fork (11. September 2006)

@LB Jörg Freue mich, das der Rahmen den richtigen Auslauf bekommt! Bei mir war er unterfordert!
Natürlich lese ich hier noch mit. Hin und Wieder geb ich auch was blödes von mir! Vielleicht werde ich ja irgendwann wieder ein switch haben. ( wenn dann wieder nen 05er SL, Wie ich es bereits hatte schnief) leichter als ein New Slayer. z.Zt tuts aber mein prophet ganz gut. Hab alles vom switch dran.
( Fox 36 Van, Chris King LRS, Kefü etc.) und:??? 15,4 KG hehe.
Wens interressiert in meiner Gallery, will ja nicht OffTopic werden.
Hier mal ein Bild meines Switch 05
War ein Traum!


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2006)

Das ist einfach eines der schönsten Bikes, welches ich jemals gesehen habe...

Gruß nach Hamburg

FLO


offtopic: Ich verlange von euch einen Blick auf das Foto des Monats!!!!


----------



## uncultivated (11. September 2006)

switchNB schrieb:
			
		

> So schlimm sieht das von weitem gar nicht aus - du fährst doch sowieso nur mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt wenn du auf den größeren 4 oder 5 Ritzeln bist?!?
> dann ist da doch noch mehr Platz



Auch wenn ich auf den genannten Ritzeln bin schleift die Kette, da werde ich wohl doch wieder auf ein 38er vorne mit Kefü umsteigen.


----------



## switchNB (11. September 2006)

> werde ich wohl doch wieder auf ein 38er vorne mit Kefü umsteigen.



Super Entscheidung, ich fahr auch ein 38er mit Ke'Fü  
das reicht von der Abstufung her locker aus und es klappert nix!

... aber warum dann   und nicht  ?


----------



## jam123 (11. September 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Jörg Freue mich, das der Rahmen den richtigen Auslauf bekommt! Bei mir war er unterfordert!
> ...
> Wens interressiert in meiner Gallery, will ja nicht OffTopic werden.
> Hier mal ein Bild meines Switch 05
> War ein Traum!



Wie schwer war das Switch ? Und für wieviel haste es verkauft - nimmt mich bloss wunder weil ich auf der Suche bin ?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2006)

@Mr.Fork: Werde mal ein Bild machen und dann hier reinstellen, wenn es zusammengebaut ist und es zufällig zur gleichen Zeit am Oko ist wie ich.

G.


----------



## uncultivated (11. September 2006)

switchNB schrieb:
			
		

> Super Entscheidung, ich fahr auch ein 38er mit Ke'Fü
> das reicht von der Abstufung her locker aus und es klappert nix!
> 
> ... aber warum dann   und nicht  ?



Das   ,war nur, weil ich es gerne mal versucht hätte.

Aber ich denke, ich werde auch mit 38 glücklich .


----------



## Redking (11. September 2006)

uncultivated schrieb:
			
		

> @ redking
> 
> erstmal sehr schönes Bike!!!
> 
> ...



@uncultivated 
Also wenn ich nicht drauf sitze schleift die Kette unten auch etwas.
Beim 22.iger Ritzel.

Aber wenn der Hinterbau im richtigen Sag(belastet) steht schleift nicht mehr.  Durch die Last wird die Kette etwas angehoben! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (12. September 2006)

@Jam123
Das Rad wog Knapp unter 15 Kilo
Den Rahmen habe ich bei E... für 1100 Euro verkauft!


----------



## BommelMaster (13. September 2006)

so, nun ist die gabel da. ein paar teile am rad werden natürlihc noch getauscht, wie die stütze z.b. oder lenker ...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (13. September 2006)

*... es muss leider sein schaut bitte in meine Bikemarkt-Anzeige*


----------



## switchNB (13. September 2006)

> BommelMaster so, nun ist die gabel da



Na das sieht doch mal sehr fein aus - die Farben passen ja bestens zusammen!  

Hoffentlich arbeiten die Luftfederelemente auch so gut wie das Bike aussieht!

Hab leider ne Abneigung gegen zuviel Luft in Gabel und Dämpfer wenns um Bikepark etc. geht.  
  - aber ich lass mich auch gern eines besseren überzeugen -


----------



## jam123 (13. September 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> *... es muss leider sein schaut bitte in meine Bikemarkt-Anzeige*



wie gross bist du eigentlich, reicht denn ein 16.5 zöller für einen 185cm langen typ ?


----------



## BommelMaster (13. September 2006)

switchNB schrieb:
			
		

> Na das sieht doch mal sehr fein aus - die Farben passen ja bestens zusammen!
> 
> Hoffentlich arbeiten die Luftfederelemente auch so gut wie das Bike aussieht!
> 
> ...




passt schon einigermaßen zusammen, leider geht die  gabel net sooo gut wie die pike, aber man schaun noch bissl am setup tüfteln.

heut is erstmal das schaltauge abgebrochen, obwohl ich gar nichts gemacht habe, sonst hält aber alles auch nach hartem bikepark einsatz einwandfrei


----------



## switchNB (13. September 2006)

Die Gabel sieht auch noch sehr neu aus, die braucht noch etwas Einfahrzeit...


----------



## coma1976 (13. September 2006)

@bommelmaster so sieht das bike endlich gut aus-oder sagen wir stimmig von den farben

weiß hier einer was vom bikepark in thale im harz evtl. www??
gruß felix


----------



## uncultivated (13. September 2006)

@ switchNB

Welche Kefü könntest du empfehlen??
Ich hab noch eine Truvativ BoxGuide, aber ist für ISCG und ausserdem gefällt die mir nicht sonderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (13. September 2006)

HMMM
mit Empfehlungen für Kettenführungen will ich mich lieber zurückhalten.

Ich fahre am Switch das Chainanimal von ROOX, das hat bei meinem Switch soviel Feinarbeit in Anspruch genommen was das feilen an belangt, damit die ordentlich mit dem 38er Kettenblatt funktioniert... aber jetzt funktioniert sie bestens, grad die untere Rolle ist wirklich super, kein Vergleich zur Rolle an der BoxGuide. Leider ist Systembedingt der Käfig nach oben offen - das heißt bei Nässe sammelt sich der Schlamm da in riesigen Mengen an und die Kette wird immer voll dadurch gezogen, das ist nicht so toll. Da ist die obere Führung der Boxguide wiederum besser.

Was ich an der BoxGuide gut finde ist, dass die grosszügig mit Material ausgestattet ist, da kann man ruhig was absägen, wenn z.B. die Umlenkung der Schwinge im Weg ist.

Da ich mal annehme, dass sich von den Platzverhältnissen im Tretlagerbereich von meinem 2002er Switch nicht allzuviel verändert hat zu deinem, kann ich das Chainanimal nicht unbedingt empfehlen, gleiches gilt dann wohl ür den RollerCoaster.

Optisch gefällt mir die LightGuide von e.thirteen , die ist preislich aber Oberklasse...


----------



## uncultivated (13. September 2006)

Die Gizmo würde mir gut gefallen, wenn es die in schwarz geben würde. 

Momentan tendiere ich zur MRP in Schwarz.

Die Boxguide möcht ich nicht montieren, da ich dann wiederum einen Adapter auf ISCG benötigen würde.


Falls jemand Intersse an einer Truvativ Boxguide hat, kann er sich melden. Gebe sie günstig her.


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. September 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gross bist du eigentlich, reicht denn ein 16.5 zöller für einen 185cm langen typ ?



Würde ich dir nicht empfehlen! Bei 185 würde ich schon 19,5" nehmen! Da kommt 18" schon verdammt klein daher! Ist aber alles eine Frage des Einsatzzweckes wobei du mit dem 16,5" denke ich keinen Spaß haben würdest!!

cya, 
Mario


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (14. September 2006)

da muss ich meister lenzen widersprechen ich bin 180 und das switch in 16,6" passt für freeride/bikepark perfekt !!! ok bei 185 könnte/sollte man an ein 18" denken aber ein 19,5" NIEMALS !!! freund von mir hat den 18" und das ding ist riesig gegen mein ex bike in 16,5" dann muss das 19,5" ja ne steckbank sein ... das bike wird wohl bald nach berlin gehen bye bye


----------



## olimtbfully (14. September 2006)

Servus Leute,
habe hier mal ne Frage an die Rocky-Gemeinde.
Habe vor im nächsten Jahr eurer Gemeinde bei zu treten und mir einen Traum
mit nem Ahornblatt zu erfüllen.
Fahr zur Zeit ein Scott Nitrous 10, DHX 4.0, 66 mit 170mm.
Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage: Switch oder RMX.(Nitrous wird behalten)
habe auch schon etwas im Forum gelesen, aber bin mir noch net
so sicher, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen oder mir meine Entscheidung
erleichtern.
Fahre 4-5 Mal Bikepark im Jahr, dafür ein RMX für satte 4000.-/5000.- Euro
im Keller?? und das für 4 bis 5 mal fahren, oder kann man es doch bergauf
pedalieren( keine Tour) nur auf den Hometrails zum Spot, wo ich mich meistens auf halte?? Bin auch kein
Downhillshredder, probier eher alles technische mit Drops die auch mal
ins Flat gehen, also es muß gut Fehler verzeihen können und sehr sehr stabil sein( in Richtung RMX).
Oder dann doch lieber das Switch, dessen Einsatzbereich doch etwas breit gefächerter ist.
Hab halt nur etwas Bedenken mit der Stabilität und Haltbarkeit, da der Switchrahmen doch net so stabil aussschaut. Fahrweise wie oben beschrieben, also net sooo sauber.
Könnte man das Switch ( one for all) her nehmen???
Freu mich über jede Info und eure Erfahrungen,
Gruss Oli


----------



## Alesana (14. September 2006)

muss ich mir jetzt irgendwie komisch vorkommen mit 191cm und der meinung, dass mein 16,5" switch für mich perfekt is??
naja, wenn der herr lenzen da oben sagt, dass für meine größe 19,5" sooo super is, dann wirds schon so sein, weil er is ja vollprofi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (14. September 2006)

Hey Bastian, wenn ich mit'm Switch, wie du hauptsächlich zum Dirt Jumpen gehe, dann ist klar, dass ich mich auf einem kleineren Bike wohler fühle. Die Größenangabe bezieht sich jetzt voll und ganz auf's "normale" fahren. Bei 1,85 ist das 18" auf jeden Fall fahrbar und sehr verspielt. Aber wenn ich vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Berg hoch kommen möchte, ne kleine Tour vorhabe oder sonstiges geplant ist, spricht auch nichts gegen das 19,5".
Bist du zum vergleich eigentlich mal ein 18" gefahren? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich deine Aussage nicht ganz nachvollziehen.. Sorry

In diesem Sinne, 
Am besten beim nächsten Testcenter on Tour vorbei schauen und dann mal die verschiedenen Größen ausprobieren.

Dann kann man besser Statements abgeben..

peace out,


----------



## jam123 (14. September 2006)

Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt keinen Flächenbrand auslöse - ABER ist der Switch überhaupt tourentauglich  (100km/1500Hm) ? Wenn ich so das Teil anschaue, denke ich immer an Rückenlage ...


----------



## switchNB (14. September 2006)

Kurze Frage - kurze Anwort (um hoffentlich den Flächenbrand zu vermeiden)

Man kann mit jedem Bike Touren fahren mit nem schmalen CC-Bike aber auch mit nem fetten Downhiller (du hast ja nicht gesagt in welche Richtung die Höhenmeter gehen)

Mit dem einem Bike gehts eben einfacher und für das andere braucht man trotz dicker Waden etwas länger...

Fazit: jeder muß wissen was er sich antut mit welchem Bike

Gruß Andreas


----------



## jam123 (14. September 2006)

Du hast ja ne '02 - das nenn ich ja nicht grad als n'DHer ... eher so ein light Freerider ... 

Aber ernsthaft - möchte mal die Switch Besitzer ansprechen, die Touren/AlpenX fahren.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (14. September 2006)

es kommt doch immer auf die aufbauvariante an ! wenn man ein touren bike will wird wohl kaum jemand zum switch greifen doch möglich ist alles wenn mans nicht zum leistungssport nutzt ! wenn du mir ein switch mit 2 kb und etwas auf gewicht geachtet hinstellst fahr ich dir damit jeden alpencross
bin vielleicht nicht der schnellste aber spass werde ich haben und wie gesagt
(fast) alles ist drin ...

da die frage immer wieder aufkommt hier noch mal meine meinung 
wer ein bike sucht für alles ohne in die extreme zu gehen
kauft euch ein new slayer oder ein ähnlichen rahmen von anderen herstellern
je nach aufbau sind "12kg tour bike" bis "light freerider" mit viel bikeparkpotential drin !

jetzt geht endlich fahren ich würde ja wenn mein schlüsselbein nicht kaputt wäre, es ist (noch) sommer (kind of)

ps mein opa erzählt immer von seinen dienstfahrten berlin->frankfurt/a.M. mit 25kg stahl-klump-bike
alles möglich und spass solls auch noch gemacht haben und das suchen wir doch alle ... have fun


----------



## Alesana (14. September 2006)

jap saß scho auf 18" und auf 19,5" switch und so weiter. dirtn tu ich mitm flow. mitm switch fahr ich nur bisschen leichtes freeride undn bisschen leichtes dh und viel berghoch


----------



## Redking (15. September 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ernsthaft - möchte mal die Switch Besitzer ansprechen, die Touren/AlpenX fahren.


So ich schon wieder! 
Da du hier nicht allzuweit zurück gelesen hast. Müsste ich wieder mal das selbe schreiben.  Hier nachlesen!
Kondition und Kraft sind bei 20,6 Kg Bikegewicht bei 16,5" Zoll schon erwünscht.

Achso bin auch 1,80m! Falls jemand wiedermal noch eine andere Antwort wegen der Größe lesen möchte. 

Viele Grüße
Ride On
Klaus


----------



## coma1976 (15. September 2006)

ALSO MIT meiNEM SWITCH sl 05 geht alles perfekt bis auf krasse dh strecken-aber fahrtechnik kann ja bekanntlich mehr federweg erstzen....




wenn ich krasses gelände oder bikepark fahr kommen halt stabile lrs rein und gut


----------



## switchNB (15. September 2006)

@ redking: an dich hatte ich bei dem Thema ausgedehnte Touren auch gedacht als diese Frage WIEDERMAL gestellt wurde, das beweist wiedereinmal das alles eine Einstellungssache ist und wer lesen kann klar im Vorteil ist.



> jam123 Du hast ja ne '02 - das nenn ich ja nicht grad als n'DHer



@ jam123: Ich hab damit auch nicht mich gemeint sondern versucht diese Frage "global" zu beantworten, denn diese Frage kannst du in vielen Threads dieses Forums stellen, jeder kann mit seinem Freerider so lange Touren fahren bis er ohnmächtig vom Bike kippt und das muss kein Switch sein, da kannst z.B. auch ein Nicolai Helius , Specialized BigHit oder sonst was nehmen, das hängt nur von der eigenen Kondition ab.

und mal ganz ERNSTHAFT: für ne Tour kannst du auch ein Rad aus m Baumarkt nehmen, die wiegen auch locker 20 kg und damit fahren auch sehr viele Leute längere Touren. Das sieht meistens nicht besonders spaßig aus, aber die machens trotzdem. Vielleicht interviewst du mal so einen, wenn du einem begegnest?


----------



## Jendo (15. September 2006)

Mal ein andere Überlegung meinerseits...
Kann es sein das die Stealth-Switches zur Zeit vom Aussterben bedroht sind?
Nach der letztjährigen Eurobike wurde eine vielzahl dieser Bikes bestellt und nunmehr stehen immer wieder welche zum Verkauf?!

Jeder mag ja seine Gründe für einen eventuellen Verkauf haben aber irgendwie finde ich es schon arg komische das sich  das Stealthgeschwader langsam auflöst...!

Andererseits ist zur Zeit aber auch gut beobachtbar das sich die älteren Modell sehr großer Beliebtheit erfreuen und so immer mehr neue Gesichter im Switchfred aktiv werden 

Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen wenn wir versuchen nicht wieder in den alten trott zukommen (welche Rahmenhöhe? Touren mit dem Switch?) sondern wieder über sinnvolle Parts und Bikes diskutieren...
Soweit mal wieder eine kleine Episode aus meinem Switch Hirn.
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (15. September 2006)

Nunja vielleicht wird ja das Stealth-Sterben noch gestoppt  

Bin ganz deiner Meinung mehr Switch Pics und Infos


----------



## jam123 (15. September 2006)

switchNB schrieb:
			
		

> @ jam123: Ich hab damit auch nicht mich gemeint sondern versucht diese Frage "global" zu beantworten, denn diese Frage kannst du in vielen Threads dieses Forums stellen, jeder kann mit seinem Freerider so lange Touren fahren bis er ohnmächtig vom Bike kippt und das muss kein Switch sein, da kannst z.B. auch ein Nicolai Helius , Specialized BigHit oder sonst was nehmen, das hängt nur von der eigenen Kondition ab.
> 
> und mal ganz ERNSTHAFT: für ne Tour kannst du auch ein Rad aus m Baumarkt nehmen, die wiegen auch locker 20 kg und damit fahren auch sehr viele Leute längere Touren. Das sieht meistens nicht besonders spaßig aus, aber die machens trotzdem. Vielleicht interviewst du mal so einen, wenn du einem begegnest?



Ok - ich seh's schon. Muss mir selber so ein Teil zu tun ...


----------



## switchNB (15. September 2006)

> Muss mir selber so ein Teil zu tun ...



 das ist die richtige Enstellung!


----------



## uncultivated (15. September 2006)

@ SwichNB

So ich hab mir jetzt mal die Shaman Racing Freestyle Kefü bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt wie die passt und wie sie Läuft.




Hat schon jemand erfahrung mit der Shaman Racing gemacht, oder noch besser hatte sie schon jemand am Switch???


----------



## Human 2.0 (16. September 2006)

So hier mein RM Switch 1:0











Hier die Parts:
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=317&dataentry=1

Hab mir nun die Truvativ Shiftguide geholt. Sonst sind die restlichen Parts noch original. Wird sich aber in naher zukunft ändern 

Wo ich schon bei meiner Frage wäre:
Was könnt ihr mir für Reifen empfehlen? Einsatz Bikepark und kleine Touren.
Hatte vorher die Maxxis Minion die fand ich sehr gut. Die Marzzochi 2,6er, die drauf sind, sind echt fürchterlich zum "normal" fahren. Man spürt förmlich wie die Reifen bremsen.


----------



## numinisflo (16. September 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Aber bitte - tu' mir und der Menschheit einen großen Gefallen und stell' hier im Thread direkt ein paar gute Bilder von deinem Switch ein, würde mich sehr freuen und den Rest der Menschheit wohl auch....

Zu den Reifen: Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Minion, sofern er in der 2-Ply Version daherkommt, leicht rollen kann? Aber für den Bikepark sicher eine gute Wahl. Zu den Marzocchireifen kann ich nichts sagen...

Cheers

FLO


----------



## switchNB (16. September 2006)

> Shaman Racing Freestyle Kefü



  da musste ich erstmal googeln, die kannte ih noch gar nicht. Wenn ich das richtig erkannt hab, ist die bis max. 38.er Kettenblätter geeignet?!

Ist da dann auch noch ein Rockring dabei?

berichte unbedingt von der Operation am offenen Tretlager   , von der Funktion und dann her mit nem Foto!


----------



## Human 2.0 (16. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Aber bitte - tu' mir und der Menschheit einen großen Gefallen und stell' hier im Thread direkt ein paar gute Bilder von deinem Switch ein, würde mich sehr freuen und den Rest der Menschheit wohl auch....
> 
> Zu den Reifen: Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Minion, sofern er in der 2-Ply Version daherkommt, leicht rollen kann? Aber für den Bikepark sicher eine gute Wahl. Zu den Marzocchireifen kann ich nichts sagen...
> ...


Ok, werde ich machen. Hatte nur die Pix vom Handy...

Ich hatte die mit dem orangenen streifen, was wohl die härtere Gummimischung ist, oder?? Und war echt zufrieden...
Nun, das Problem der Marzzochi Bomber 2,6 ist das sie zum einen viel zu schwer sind, 1,5kg und zum anderen durch das Profil und die weiche Gummimischung einen sehr hohen rollwiederstand haben. Hab ich in nem review gelesen und kanns nur bestätigen. Der Minion wiegt 800gr. Ich mein das Bike ist so schon nicht gerade ein Federgewicht und da ich gern auch bissle durch die hiesigen Wälder brettere, sind die 2,6 von Marzzochi mir zu schwer. Aber fürn Bikepark dürften sie gut sein....
Wie sind die Alternativen, z.b Schwalbe Nobby Nic oder Big Betty?


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. September 2006)

Die NEUEN sind auf der Bikeaction Seite zu sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (16. September 2006)

Human 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Big Betty?


 

Kann Dir die Betty nur ans Herz legen! 

Bei Trockenheit ist sie echt perfekt, nur bei Nässe hat sie Ihre Schwächen! Hatte bis jetzt erst einen Durchschlag und das bei einem Aufprall auf einem spitzen Stein. Wenn Du nicht überwiegen Geröllfelder mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten fahren willst, reicht die Betty in jedem Fall! Kann nur sagen, dass Sie für Ihr Gewicht einiges aushält!

so long bas


----------



## Jendo (16. September 2006)

Die Reifenwahl hängt natürlich von verschiedensten Faktoren ab. Klar ist natürlich das die 2,6" MZ Tires deutlich zu schwer sind! Was soll den der haupteinsatzbereic deines Bikes sein, eher FR Touren oder nur Bikepark oder doch eher Richtung DH...?

Die Bettys sind schon sehr gute Allrounder aber das hängt sicherlich auch von dem Gelände ab sowie deinem Gewicht! Am Gardasee wo relativ ruppiges Gelände ist hatte ich mit der Betty 3 Platten nud das bei 65kilo. Wenn man jetzt nun 30kg mehr auf den Knochen hat, dann ist die Betty sicherlich unterdimensioniert und für die härteren Sachen nicht so sonderlich zu empfehlen. Berghoch ist sie natürlich sehr zu empfehlen. Bei den Minions solltest du wenn dann schon die 2-ply Version nehmen, ansonsten hast du nur platten mit der 1-ply version (ist nicht meine eigene Erfahrung, hört und liest man aber sehr oft!). Dies würde dann auch deine angegebenen 800g pr stk erklären denn normalerweise wiegt der Minion locker 1200g! Oder meinst du die 2,35" ?
Gruß
 Robert


----------



## BommelMaster (16. September 2006)

@jendo wieviel bar hast du in dem betty gefahren?

die 2,35er 2ply maxxis wiegen ca 1150g, die 2,5er wiegen ca 1250g. 1ply bei 2,35 ca 800


----------



## Jendo (16. September 2006)

puh, keine ahnung wieviel es genau waren..
so ca 2bar... bei den ganzen Platten unterwes ging es ja dann nur so mit Gefühlspumpen


----------



## Human 2.0 (17. September 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Die Reifenwahl hängt natürlich von verschiedensten Faktoren ab. Klar ist natürlich das die 2,6" MZ Tires deutlich zu schwer sind! Was soll den der haupteinsatzbereic deines Bikes sein, eher FR Touren oder nur Bikepark oder doch eher Richtung DH...?
> 
> Die Bettys sind schon sehr gute Allrounder aber das hängt sicherlich auch von dem Gelände ab sowie deinem Gewicht! Am Gardasee wo relativ ruppiges Gelände ist hatte ich mit der Betty 3 Platten nud das bei 65kilo. Wenn man jetzt nun 30kg mehr auf den Knochen hat, dann ist die Betty sicherlich unterdimensioniert und für die härteren Sachen nicht so sonderlich zu empfehlen. Berghoch ist sie natürlich sehr zu empfehlen. Bei den Minions solltest du wenn dann schon die 2-ply Version nehmen, ansonsten hast du nur platten mit der 1-ply version (ist nicht meine eigene Erfahrung, hört und liest man aber sehr oft!). Dies würde dann auch deine angegebenen 800g pr stk erklären denn normalerweise wiegt der Minion locker 1200g! Oder meinst du die 2,35" ?
> 
> ...



Also Einsatzgebiet würde ich eher FR touren mit gelegentlich abstechern in Bikepark, sagen. 
Ah, ok dann war das die 1ply version die im Freeride getestet wurde. Hab da halt gelesen das die nur 800g wiegen und dachte es wäre die 2ply version.

Hm, wegen Big Betty ich wiege besagte 30 Kilo mehr  
Dann sind die wohl eher nix für mich, oder? Wobei, wie weiter unten im fred gefragt wird, der Reifebdruck schon sehr entscheidend ist. Habe ich bei meinem Marzzochis auch gemerkt. Hatte vorm aufpumpen nur 10 psi im Reifen. Laut hersteller wird 22-36 psi empfohlen. Hab jetzt 26psi drin und es fährt sich schon wesentlich angenehmer.

Nochmal wegen den Minions. Welche Version ist das mit den Orangenenstreifen an der Seite? weiche oder harte Gummimischung? 1ply oder 2ply?


----------



## Human 2.0 (17. September 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Kann Dir die Betty nur ans Herz legen!
> 
> Bei Trockenheit ist sie echt perfekt, nur bei Nässe hat sie Ihre Schwächen! Hatte bis jetzt erst einen Durchschlag und das bei einem Aufprall auf einem spitzen Stein. Wenn Du nicht überwiegen Geröllfelder mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten fahren willst, reicht die Betty in jedem Fall! Kann nur sagen, dass Sie für Ihr Gewicht einiges aushält!
> 
> so long bas



Hm, also bis jetzt hat es mich noch nicht in richtig steiniges Gebiet gezogen. Denke das wird auch so bleiben. Wobei der Reifen schon Bikepark besuche überstehen sollte...
Hat von euch jmd erfahrung mit Big Betty im Bikepark? Gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (17. September 2006)

Also Flos Betty war schon im Bikepark unterwegs und hat da meines wissen gar keine Probleme gemacht. Die Sache allgemein Betty haltbar oder nicht, denk ich ist schon abhängig von Fahrstil und Gewicht. Wenn ihr Insane oder Meth fragt was die von der Betty halten, werdet ihr nur "negative" Erfahrungsberichte zuhören bekommen. Flo und Ich sind dagegen sehr positiv angetan von der guten Dame! Mein Fazit was ich daraus ziehe ist folgendes. Meth und Insane sind eher BIG unterwegs und viel im Bikepark und wiegen locker 25kg mehr als ich (65kg)... 
Wenn man sich hier sonst im Forum umhört bekommt man auch immer nur die gleichen Antworten auf die Betty-Frage... entweder:  Juhu die rollt leicht und hat für mich genügend reserven--> ODER: nach jedem kleinen Sprung und Co. bähm, kaputt!

Du kannst ja einfach mal hier im Forum noch a bissl Suchen ob DU irgendwo eine bessere Theorie als die meinige findest oder es hat jemand von euch WIederlegungsargumente 

Ansonsten kann ich Dir zu Maxxis Minions nix sagen.

Schönen Sonntag,
Robert


----------



## uncultivated (17. September 2006)

Heir mal ein kleines Update, mit Shaman Kefü und anderem Sattel.









@SwitchNB

Dei Operation offens Tretlager ist gut gelungen .
Die Montage und die Justierung der Kefü ist recht easy.
Sie lässt sich schön fahren und leise ist sie auch.


----------



## numinisflo (17. September 2006)

Leider kein Bild zu sehen!


Zu der Reifenfrage: Ich halte Big Betty nach wie vor für einen sehr guten Reifen - im Allroundbereich! Was selbstredend bedeutet, dass man hier und da Abstriche machen muss, da der Reifen viele Sachen gut kann aber nicht spezialisiert auf einen Einsatzbereich ist und dort herausragt!
Aber ich wiege ja auch kaum 70kg - die ganze Geschichte mag sich für die dicken Münchner auch anders gestalten...
Ich war mit dem Teil schon im Bikepark, fahre damit ausgedehnte Touren sowohl auf Asphalt als auch im Wald und auf Trails.


Der Minion ist ein excellenter Reifen (fahre schon länger den 2.5er 2-ply in 42a) - aber sobald man auch nur einen Meter ausserhalb eines Bikeparks damit unterwegs ist es einfach eine absolute Zumutung. Bin das Ding auch am Lago am RMX mit den Nokian DH-Schläuchen den Berg hochgetreten - das ist Fahrradfahren zum abgewöhnen!


Cheers 

FLO


----------



## uncultivated (17. September 2006)

Oh Shit ich sehs auch grad, ich habs aber richtig gemacht. Denke ich!!

Ich hab die URL aus meinem Album genommen. Ist doch richtig , oder??


----------



## meth3434 (17. September 2006)

25kg mehr als 65kg???!!!! räusper räusper herr jendo, das will ich mal überhört haben;-)! ich  bin ganz knapp über der 80kg grenze, die der Felix jedoch locker sprengt ;-)! Spass beiseite: Betty ist sicher ein Guter Reifen wenn man ein eher leichter Fahrer ist und nicht zu "big" mit dem Reifen gehen will! Ich fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren den Minion 2ply und hatte 1 1/2 Jahre lang keinen Platten.....


----------



## Jendo (17. September 2006)

Sind doch alles nur Muskeln und Samenstränge bei Dir


----------



## decolocsta (17. September 2006)

Hier die Bilder von meinem guten freund Uncultivated:


----------



## Jendo (17. September 2006)

Die Kefü sieht ja mal richtig klasse aus! Vielleicht passt das rot nicht sooo perfekt zum Bike, aber wenn Du jetzt noch auf Grimeca Bremsen umsteigst, könnte es einen echt herben Farbtupfer fürs Bike ergeben


----------



## el Lingo (17. September 2006)

Schaut schick aus, die Führung! Nur das Rot...
Die Alternative in Sachen Reifen ist definitiv Kenda. Entweder den Kinetics in Falt als FR-Tourenreifen oder den Nevegal für´s Grobe. Die sind stark im Kommen und werden sich sicher noch sehr gut etablieren. Man schaue sich nur mal die kanadischen Bikes an, da sieht man überall Kenda. Und das, obwohl sie dort verdammt teuer sein sollen...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. September 2006)

also reifen sind in canada allgemein sau teuer soweit meine erfahrung in bc
aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das die kenda´s noch die eher günstigen waren maxxis nokian & co sind noch teurer habe für nen satz highroller über 150$ gezahlt hier bekommt man den für ca. 50-60 grrrr

zu den ewig betty sonstwas frage probierts doch einfach aus ! wenns hält gut wenn nicht kannste immer noch umsteigen ist ja nicht so das du big betty
gleich heiraten musst meiner meinung guter reifen sehr gut im gewicht guter grip ! mein lieblingsreifen für winterberg   bikepark - wobei man eingestehen sollte das winterberg zum größten teil einem gut gepflegten radweg ähnelt da könnte man auch gleich nen nobby nic o.ä. herreiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (17. September 2006)

Ich fahre den Minion in 2.35 1-Ply und in 2.5 2-Ply und bin damit sehr zufrieden, überlege aber wegen dem Gewicht der 2-Ply-Version mal die B.Betty zu testen, wie sind die denn von der Mischung her? sind die normalen vergleichbar mit den 60a von Maxxis oder weicher also klebriger?

die Shaman KeFü sieht schonmal gut aus und vom System her scheint die Kette da gut aufgehoben! über die Farbzusammenstellung kann man ja immer geteilter Meinung sein.


----------



## Sunface (18. September 2006)

hallo erst mal 
ich muss mich mal hier als weibliches induviduum mit einmischen weil ich männlichen rat brauche
ich hab meinem besten kumpel quasi ein Rocky mountain "aufgegrängt" da ich es im ebay sah und 500 Euro für ein Komplett- Switch 2002 okay fand er nicht so viel geld investieren wollte und trotzdem mit mir in den Bikepark will...........da das bike aber noch im orginalzustand ist und der Verkäufer es nur als Tourenbike nutzte will sich mein kumpel nun von mir sportlich trennen weil er sehr stinkig ist und meint dass ich obgleich es besser zu wissen ihm ein XC aufgedrängt hätte ,  wobei ich antwortete dass das switch sehr geil ist und nur ein paar veränderungen braucht wie zb ne Marzocchi junior?!
aber der sportliche frieden ist schon am A.... und ich bräuchte jetzt ein paar tipps wie ich das Rad umbauen könnte damit es downhill tauglich wird und ich wieder jemanden zum biken hab??? Danke


----------



## Jendo (18. September 2006)

für einen männlichen Tipp wäre ein Bild von dem Bike sehr hilfreich 
Also Federwegsmäßig soll er sich da einfach ne Z1 mit 150mm reinbauen oder eine Pike. Die haben genügend Federweg und bereiten im Bikepark viel Freude. Lenker Vorbau Kombi sollte auch dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend ausgelegt sein. Dicke Reifen und eventuell eine Kettenführung und dann ab und zu zweit spaß haben...
Gruß Robert


----------



## Sunface (18. September 2006)

und ums noch zu vervollständigen die grammatikalischen schwierigkeiten von oben sagen nichts über meine haarfarbe aus, eher vielleicht über mein technisches radfahrvermögen ....bin doch zu oft gegen im weg stehende baumstämme mitm kopf voraus geknallt...........vielleicht liegts auch daran dass ich multitaskingfähig zu viele dinge nebenher gemacht habe


----------



## Sunface (18. September 2006)

okay habs vergessen männer brauche immer was zum anschauen und begutachten hams net so mit visualisieren     mh danke aber erstmal an jendo


----------



## decolocsta (18. September 2006)

Ebay Link?


----------



## Sunface (18. September 2006)

ist schon raus ausm ebay da schon gekauft aber ich sende sogleich nen anderen Link


----------



## decolocsta (18. September 2006)

Sunface schrieb:


> ist schon raus ausm ebay da schon gekauft aber ich sende sogleich nen anderen Link



Schade, für 500 mücken hätte ich das Teil sofort gekauft, da hättest mich nicht überzeugen müssen...


----------



## Sunface (18. September 2006)

http://www99.epinions.com/bicycles_2002_Rocky_Mountain_Switch

there it is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunface (18. September 2006)

tja ich war schneller 
krieg jetzt aber verbale hiebe dafür

und zudem  ist er extrem neidisch auf mein switch
obwohl ihm das doch genugtuung sein sollte dass ich immer noch langsamer unten ankomme wie er.............wobei meine theorie sagt dass der fiese gewichtsunterschie  schuld dran ist


----------



## decolocsta (18. September 2006)

Sunface schrieb:


> http://www99.epinions.com/bicycles_2002_Rocky_Mountain_Switch
> 
> there it is




Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, meine Augen ich erblinde.....

ist ja sowas von hässlich aufgebaut, mit Black usw.....*würg*

Jaja, das Gewicht, das böse böse gewicht....


----------



## Sunface (18. September 2006)

das gewicht dafür sieht er meinen arsch beim hochfahren zumindest die ersten paar meter und dann bin ich schon um dei kurve und hinund weg


ich weiss dass das hässlich zusammengebaut ist zudem manitou und rocky das ist sehr fragwürdig ....und der bisherige fahrer hat da noch klickpedale drauf und selle italia sattel   ich kotz

aber zum umbauen isses doch ok oder? muss ich jetzt doch schlechtes gewissen haben..........

aber ich hab so nen coolen dabomb sattel dafür   und eventuell kriegt er meinen spank lenker wobei weiss gar nicht passt........


----------



## decolocsta (18. September 2006)

Sunface schrieb:


> dafür sieht er meinen arsch beim hochfahren zumindest die ersten paar meter und dann bin ich schon um dei kurve und hinund weg



Könnte mit einer Latte auch nicht unbedingt gut Uphillen.


----------



## Sunface (18. September 2006)

aber  ich bin doch mit dem switch hoch und er mit meinem etsx


----------



## switchNB (18. September 2006)

das scheint mir der richtige Moment meine Vorstellung eines "perfekten" ode sagen wir eher verbesserten Switch 2002 Aufbaus zu präsentieren:





P.S. dieses Bike wird teilweise geschlachtet und verkauft, also wenn Interesse an bestimmten Teilen besteht, kontaktiert mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (18. September 2006)

Da ich nun endlich auch zu den glücklichen Switch Besitzernnaja, momentan nur Eigentümergehöre , wechsle ich mal in den Switch-thread. Habe mir ein Switch SL 04 Rahmenset in neu geholt, das ich hoffentlich die nächsten Tage in Händen halte. Da es bis zu meinem ersten Ausritt wohl noch 5-6 Monate dauern wird , habe ich genug Zeit um die Komponenten auszusuchen und zu montieren. 

Für das meiste hab ich schon einige Vorstellungen, würde von euch gern Meinungen/Pro`s/Contra`s hören. Will im Frühjahr eine Allzweckwaffe haben mit der ich alles außer Stadtbummel machen kann. Soll also möglichst leicht, aber dennoch stabil genug für den einen oder anderen Ausflug in den Bikepark sein. Bin 175 bei knappen 80. 

Rahmen: Switch SL 16,5 mit Fox Float RL AVA PPD und Diabolus Steuersatz
Gabel: Z1 Fr oder ne Pikeevtl Nixon Platinum, Steckachse nötig oder reicht Schnellspanner?
Bremse: Formula K18, v 200, h 180 oder Hope Mono M4 oder doch was von Magura?
Schaltung: XT oder SRAM X9/X0 mix 
Kurbel/Innenlager: Evolve, Deus oder AtlasSteif genug? 175? 170? mit 2 oder 3 Blätter?
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace VRO mit Lowrizer wegen Verstellmöglichkeit oder was von RF (würde besser zum Rest passen, finds gut wenn so viel wie möglich vom gleichen Hersteller/Modell ist)
Stütze: Deus oder Next SL mit nem Selle SLR T1 (den hab ich schon)
Laufräder: großes Fragezeichen, normal oder UST? 
Reifen: evtl. Big Betty oder Verschiedene? 
Rest: Bashguard, Chainguide usw. kommt dann noch. Hab ich was vergessen?

Also die Entscheidung für oder gegen ein Teil wird sicher auch am zum passenden Zeitpunkt verfügbaren Angebot zu entsprechenden Preisen liegen. Kaufe übrigens auch gebrauchtund natürlich nicht nur technisch gut erhalten, z.B. die Gabel von SwitchNB .


----------



## switchNB (18. September 2006)

du hast dir ja schon sehr explizite Vorstellungen gemacht.

Also die Deus Reihe würde ich mal komplett ausklammern beim Switch, das ist ja die CC-Reihe von RaceFace. Die Atlas Reihe   finde ich ganz passend zu dem Rahmen, ist natürlich preislich auf höchstniveau...

preislich interessanter ist die Truvativ Holzfeller Reihe, aber da möchte ich mal die Frage hier in den Raum (oder ins Forum) stellen ob das zu einem Rocky passt, aber warum eigentlich nicht?

Zur Gabel ist ja schon genug zu dem 2004'er/2005'er Switch diskutiert worden. Also 150 mm sollten es wohl sein, damit ist die Pike schonmal aus dem Rennen. Wie die Nixon ist weiß ich nicht, kenne auch keinen der eine hat. Ab 150 mm Federweg sollte man aber ne Steckachse fahren (haben doch alle drei Kandidaten?!?)

Ob mit 2 Kettenblättern und Shiftguide oder mit nur einem und KeFü, das ist wohl sehr subjektiv hat alles Vor- und Nachteile. Mir persönlich reicht ein Kettenblatt aus.


----------



## haural (18. September 2006)

Na wenn man schon so viel Geld in die Hand nimmt sollte der Kopf schon dabei sein...obwohl man bei den schönen Dingen ja den Kopf abschalten sollte. Atlas Reihe kostet tatsächlich einiges. 

Zudem find ichs net schlimm wenn man die CC-Reihe in ein Freerider usw. einbaut, zumindest nicht wenn man damit kein Risiko hinsichtlich Bauteilversagen eingeht. Die Deus Sattelstüzte gefällt mir sehr gut, ist leicht und sollte heben (werde wohl hoffentlich nicht so draufknallen das sie es nicht tut), oder ne Carbon halt. Wie gesagt, möchte mein Bike auch Bergauf bewegen...mit möglichst wenig Kraftverlust. Daher sind zwei Kettenblätter das Mindeste.

Truvativ Holzfeller gefällt nicht so gut und ist mir auch zu schwer.


----------



## switchNB (18. September 2006)

ich geb ja auch nur meine Meinung wieder und da ist kein platz für ne Carbon-Stütze am Switch, hätte da auch bedenken, weil der Sitzwinkel relativ flach ist, dass das ne Carbonstütze lang mitmacht, grad wenn man sie weiter draußen hat z.B. für ne Tour.

Fürs (auch) bergauffahren ist die Frage des Laufradsatzes mit den entsprechenden Reifen sehr viel ausschlaggebender als z.B. 500 g mehr am Bike (aber dafür hälts auch mehr aus)

Vielleicht was zur Schaltung: meine Empfehlung SRAM mit Triggern, grad hinsichtlich der Zugführung und der Aufbau des Schaltwerks  , die neue SRAM X9 scheint mir höchstinteressant


----------



## Jendo (18. September 2006)

Hi Haural,
deine Vorstellungen klingen doch schon sehr gut..
Ich würd Dir auch wie SwitchNB eine Marzocchi Forke empfehlen, da sie mit ETA gut zu traveln ist und bergab wirklich tolle performance abliefern. Sattelstütze kannst Du sicherlich was leichtes nehmen, aber ob es da unbedingt eine Deus sein sollte?!?
Bei der Laufradfrage würd ich Dir keinen System LRS empfehlen sondern MAvic 312Disc mit leichten und haltbaren Naben z.B. Hope, DT, Tune... ist aber natürlich eine Geldfrage, aber da kannst Du aus deinem Bike ne Menge an Bergaufperformance gewinnen. In Kombi mit den Schwalbe BB machst Du da sicher einen guten Schnitt 
Bei den Kurbeln würd ich entweder XT nehmen (leicht, günstig, haltbar) oder eben RaceFace EVolve XC/ DH oder gleich Atlas jenachdem wie wichtig Dir dein Gewicht sowie dein Kontostand ist.
Aber wenn Du planst öfter in den Bikepark zu fahren, dann bau Dir gleich eine 2Fach Kefü dran. Gibt ja zur Zeit recht viele Switcher die damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
GRuß,
Robert


----------



## haural (18. September 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Sattelstütze kannst Du sicherlich was leichtes nehmen, aber ob es da unbedingt eine Deus sein sollte?!?


Hallo Robert, wieso denn keine Deus? Optik? Funktion? finde sieht optisch gut aus und "sattelpositionierungstechnisch" soll sie auch sehr gut sein. Wichtig für mich weil ich mit dem 16,5er schon am unteren Limit bin.



Jendo schrieb:


> Bei der Laufradfrage würd ich Dir keinen System LRS empfehlen sondern MAvic 312Disc mit leichten und haltbaren Naben z.B. Hope, DT, Tune...



Dein Vorschlag für Laufradsatz enthält auch schon etwas das ich auch bereits ins Auge gefasst hab, nämlich: Hope Pro 2, DT 5.1 und DT Comp 2.0. Hoffe die Felgen halten auch n paar Hopser aus...Anfängerhopser. Alternative wäre vielleicht auch DT Onyx, Mavic XM 321 und die DT Comp Speichen.



Jendo schrieb:


> Bei den Kurbeln würd ich entweder XT nehmen (leicht, günstig, haltbar) oder eben RaceFace EVolve XC/ DH oder gleich Atlas jenachdem wie wichtig Dir dein Gewicht sowie dein Kontostand ist.
> Aber wenn Du planst öfter in den Bikepark zu fahren, dann bau Dir gleich eine 2Fach Kefü dran. Gibt ja zur Zeit recht viele Switcher die damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.



Also bzgl. KeFü und 2fach Kettenblätter und Singleguard und so kenn ich mich null aus. Von daher kenn ich nicht die jeweiligen Vor-/Nachteile. Da muss ich mich noch mit auseinandersetzen. XT Kurbel kenn ich, ist gut aber an mein Switch hätt ich gern was schöneres, und die RF sehen ja nich nur gut aus.

Schade das es hier im Thread nicht allzu viele Details über den jeweiligen Aufbau und entsprechendes Einsatzgebiet der Switches gibt...wär fürn Anfäger ne kleine Orientierungshilfe. Oder fällt das unter Copyright? 
Gruß Ralph


----------



## Jendo (18. September 2006)

haural schrieb:


> Hallo Robert, wieso denn keine Deus? Optik? Funktion? finde sieht optisch gut aus und "sattelpositionierungstechnisch" soll sie auch sehr gut sein. Wichtig für mich weil ich mit dem 16,5er schon am unteren Limit bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Deus nicht Preis Leitsungsmäßig gerechtfertigt. Der Flo besitzt eine verbogene Deus stütze, also ist sie meiner Meinung nach nicht die stabilste im FR Sektor. Die leichteste ist sie dazu bei diesem Preis nicht! Schön ist sie aber wirklich, das kann ich in  keinster Weise leugnen

Die DT 5.1er scheinen auch einen sehr gute Wahl für ein edels Switch zu sein und mit den Hope Pro Naben fast Perfekt. Vielleicht sogar in einer kreativen Farbe?

Bei der Kurbel wahl geb ich Dir natürlich Recht das die XT nicht der sonderlich optische Kracher ist, technisch würde aber nix dagegn sprechen... Nimm lieber RaceFace, da hast Du Stil und Funktion 

Wegen der Kefü kannst Du hier mehrere Biker fragen alle die 2KBs fahren klingen froh und glücklich über den tollen Kompromiss aus Schalten und Halten 

Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2006)

Schon mal über Syncros Teile Teile nachgedacht? Speziell die Laufräder, die Lenker Vorbauten (auch in Weiss) und die Carbon Sattelstütze sowie die Carbon Kettenführung sind echte Kracher wie Meth und ich im Syncros Headquarter feststellen durften. Check out www.syncros.com


----------



## bestmove (19. September 2006)

Syncros hat schon lecker Parts  iNSANE! hast du mal ne deutsche Adresse um mal ne Anfrage zu starten? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust 50$ Versandkosten zu bezahlen


----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2006)

Klar - der aktuelle Deutsche Vertrieb ist E. Wiener Bike Parts. Darüber lassen sich sicher auch Händler finden.

E. Wiener Bike Parts GmbH
Max-Planck-Str. 8
97526 Sennfeld
[email protected]
0 97 21 / 6501-0

Bei weiteren Fragen: Einfach an mich wenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (19. September 2006)

@sunface doppelbrücke wäre ein bischen übertrieben oder soll dein kumpel den berg hochschieben?!die z1 fr paßt meines erachtens top zum switcham besten mir eta damit du nicht allein oben warten mußt!

@laufradsatzfrage kommt auf einsatzzweck und gewicht-ich persönlich fahre crossmax xl und bin damit echt zufrieden auch in bezug auf stabilität
wenns robuster sein soll und nicht zu teuer wie wäre es denn mit mavic deetrax-gibs schon für 299 eus zukaufen und die sollen top sein


----------



## switchNB (19. September 2006)

wie breit sind denn die Crossmax XL und mit welchen Felgen könnte man die in etwa vergleichen von der Stabilität her? Kann man da auch 2.5er Reifen draufmachen oder ist das eher was für die Tour?


----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2006)

Warum nur Mavic? Wheelset   ist auch echt schick.
Das FLW (****ing Light Wheelset) ist mit dem Crossmax XL vergleichbar


----------



## uncultivated (19. September 2006)

Gibts das Wheelset von Syncros auch in einer anderen Farbe und was würden die kosten??


Bei Vorbau und Sattelstütze, würde ich auch Thomson in betracht ziehen. Und Lenker von Easton.
Wird wohl bei mir auch dazu kommen.


----------



## maple leaf (19. September 2006)

Hey iNSANE!

kannst Du mir sagen was der FR/DH LRS kostet und was er wiegt? 

many thanks bas


----------



## coma1976 (19. September 2006)

also die crossmax xl sind recht schmal und für max 2.35er reifen aber sie wiegen auch nur vorne 860 g, hinten 945 g und für mein gewicht(73kg) reichen sie
-übrigens  wollte hier keine mavic werbung machensondern nur ein paar denkanstöße liefern
-die syncros sind echt hübsch aber was sagen preis und gewicht?


----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2006)

Das FR Wheelset werde ich nächste Saison auch fahren. Verfügbar ist es mit 135/150er HR Nabe - diese sollen auch Weiss kommen.
Die HR Nabe hat 6 (!) Kugellager, die VR Nabe 4. Zum Gewicht kann ich leider noch nichts konkretes sagen. Die Felge allein liegt bei 680g - es ergibt sich etwa ein Gewicht das minimal über dem DeeMax liegt. Preislich liegen sie bei etwa 590 Euro. Die handgemachten Wheels kommen mit einem speziellen Felgenband.
Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## switchNB (19. September 2006)

Da Grenzen die Maße der Crossmäxe schon ziemlich den Einsatzbereich ab. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du für den Bikeparkeinsatz den Laufradsatz wechselst.

Zugegeben, die (meistens) in sich abgestimmte Optik der Systemlaufradsätze fasziniert mich auch.
Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass selbst konfigurierte Laufräder zumindest in Sachen Funktion den Systemlaufrädern in nichts nachstehen und wahrscheinlich oft überlegen sind. Dazu kommt, dass das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis in aller Regel nicht stimmt. Die in den Mavic Laufrädern verbauten Felgen kann man meist auch einzeln kaufen, so z.B. DeeMax entsprechen den EX823 und bei den DeeTraks sinds die EX325.


----------



## Jendo (19. September 2006)

Also an einem normalo Switch ist weder der Deetraks noch der Crossmax LRS gut aufgehoben! Ich finde das der Crossmaxx viel zu schmal und instabil in Sachen Freeride ist,ok er ist schön leicht !
Die Deetraks sind das genaue gegenteil. Das Gewicht erschlägt einen förmlich und da muss man wahrscheinlich wirklich vom Dach hüpfen um die Dinger zu beschädigen.
Bin einfach der Meinung das ein vernünftig aufgebauter LRS mit SingleTrack/DT5.1/Mavic321 sowie ein paar ordentlichen Naben und Speichen völlig ausreicht und das bei einem super gewicht mit ordentlicher Stabilität und im Preisniveau eines Deetraks LRS !

Aber jeder von euch sollte selber wissen worauf er wert legt...
Nacht,Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. September 2006)

jendo hat recht wobei ich eher zur sicheren(stabil bei moderaten gewicht) seite tendiere aber extreme bringen selten vorteile

mein favorite in preis leistung momentan hope II naben gute speichen nippel und zb sun single trax


----------



## Sunface (20. September 2006)

Danke für die tipps ..........wobie die vorstellung dass er schiebt und ich oben warte doch etwas verlockendes hat.. das würd mich dann so an die jungs wie vanderham simmons etc. erinnern die wie zb in roam so veträumt den berg hochschieben mit schaufel in der hand um irgendwelche fiesen dinge zu bauen........ 

naja da würd ich mir keinen gefallen tun denn bald würd ich allein da stehen....und so von wegen   "quäl dich du sau hat schon beim ulrich net funktioniert und der hatte EPO-vorteil..........

schönen tag


----------



## haural (20. September 2006)

Hab gerade ein interessantes Angebot aus dem Fahrwerksbereich entdeckt: Marzocchi All Mountain SL 2005 mit Federweg 130 - 150. Also die 150 würden mir definitv reichen, vor allem bei einem Gewicht von unter 2 Kilo. 

Gibt es vielleicht jemand die sie am Switch hat und kann was dazu was sagen? Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich zu der Kombi? Bikepark geeignet? 

Farblich würde sie auf jeden Fall gut zu meinem Switch SL 04 passen.


----------



## switchNB (20. September 2006)

Die All Mountain 2005 ist sicherlich ne schöne Gabel, aber wenn du auch im BikePark rocken willst (wg. Allzweckwaffe) würde ich ein Gabel mit Steckachse definitiv vorziehen. 

die 2007er All Mountain SL   mit Steckachse und Federweg von 120 - 160mm würd ich da bei weitem vorziehen und falls es das Budget sprengt, dann würd ich lieber bei was anderem einsparen


----------



## coma1976 (20. September 2006)

ist halt auch ne geschmacksfrage wobei ich sagen muß das die crossmax hier oben im flachland ausreichen und bei mir auch sprungeinlagen verkraften-preismäßig sind sie schon teuer aber schick außerdem finde ich schon das sie gut zum switch sl passen-wwarum hole ich mir nen leichten rahmen um den gewichtsvorteil mit schweren laufrädern wieder aufzubrauchen???

@haural kauf dir lieber die z1 von switchnb-erstens brauch er geld und zweitens ist die gabel für deinen einsatzzweck besser geeignet


----------



## switchNB (20. September 2006)

uups, da muss ich wohl die Signatur ändern, die Gabel ist nämlich verkauft. 

Schade find ich, dass bei Marzocchi die AllMountain irgendwie die Z1 verdrängt, das ist doch schon ne Kultgabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (20. September 2006)

deswegen gibt es 2007 ja auch die z1 in diese tollen farbe!!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (20. September 2006)

haural schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein interessantes Angebot aus dem Fahrwerksbereich entdeckt: Marzocchi All Mountain SL 2005 mit Federweg 130 - 150. Also die 150 würden mir definitv reichen, vor allem bei einem Gewicht von unter 2 Kilo.
> 
> Gibt es vielleicht jemand die sie am Switch hat und kann was dazu was sagen? Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich zu der Kombi? Bikepark geeignet?
> 
> Farblich würde sie auf jeden Fall gut zu meinem Switch SL 04 passen.




Ei Guude,

also bzgl. der Gewichtsangabe muß ich dich schon mal enttäuschen,sie wiegt genau 2,0Kg ,selbstgewogen!

Die Performance der Gabel ist absolut hervorragend,gerade beim Switch SL ergab sich für mein Empfinden ein sehr ausgewogenes Fahrwerk! 

Bikeparkaction oder härteren Freeride solltest du damit nicht in Erwägung ziehen,denn wie der Name schon sagt handelt es sich um eine ALL MOUNTAIN und ist von Marzocchi auch für nichts anderes freigegeben!!! 

Wie gut das farblich passt,kannst du hier nochmal selbst entscheiden!


----------



## haural (21. September 2006)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> also bzgl. der Gewichtsangabe muß ich dich schon mal enttäuschen,sie wiegt genau 2,0Kg ,selbstgewogen!



Komisch, irgendwie hab ich mir sowas schon gedacht. Fahrradkomponenten...vor allem die Gabeln...scheinen ja eine recht hohe Fertigungstoleranz zu haben. 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wie gut das farblich passt,kannst du hier nochmal selbst entscheiden!



Wolltest du ein Foto reinstellen? Ist da irgendwo n Link versteckt? Würds mir gern anschauen. Da ich den Rahmen noch nicht hab, kann ich mir die Farbe nicht so recht vorstellen, daher fällts mir noch etwas schwer farblich passende Teile zu suchen.

@SwitchNB: Schade das die Gabel schon weg ist. Hab die ganze Zeit schon mit mir gerungen...jetzt ists wohl zu spät.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. September 2006)

Komisch...als ich das Bild gestern abend reingestellt habe wars doch zu sehen?!   

Sorry,ich werde es dann heute abend dann nochmal probieren!


----------



## Soulbrother (21. September 2006)

So!


----------



## haural (22. September 2006)

Ok, jetzt seh ich die Fotos. Also optisch passt die Gabel auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn die Farbe des Switch ganz anders ist als es im Katalog oder auf der Rocky Homepage rüberkommt.  Bin beruhigt das meine Farbe deiner entspricht, nach blau-grau sieht sie gewiss nicht aus.

Also von der Optik her wird meins auch in die Richtung gehen, ohne Easton halt. Fährst du mit ner normalen Kurbel oder 2 KB? Habe mich hier nämlich noch nicht entscheiden können.

Welche Rahmengröße fährst du denn? Sieht nach 18 aus, oder? War mir nämlich bis zum Schluss nicht ganz sicher ob ich 16,5 oder 18 brauch. Es gab stimmen aus beiden Richtungen. Nun hab ich einen 16,5er und der sieht schon recht klein aus. Ändert sich aber vielleicht wenn der Rest dran ist.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2006)

Ich fahre nur noch mit 2 Blättern,da ich das große so gut wie nie benutzt habe.Beim runterfahren schiebt meine Masse von 95Kg schnell genug an 

Und hier bei uns im Rheingau/Taunus liegen auch des öfteren mal grosse Stämme quer überm weg.Da ich aber relativ faul bin was das Auf- und Absteigen angeht versuche ich immer diese Teile zu überfahren und um mit
dem 44-er nicht steckenzubleiben habe ich den Bash-Guard montiert.

Ich selbst fahre 18 Zoll bei 1,74m,da ich es als reines Tourenrad einsetze.
Wir haben in unserem Haushalt hier aber nochmal das gleiche in 16,5 von meiner Frau.Sieht dann so aus:





(_*Sie will sich nun aber davon trennen,falls bei jemand Interresse besteht,bitte PM...*_)


----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2006)

Irgendwie sieht das Bike Deiner Frau besser aufgebaut aus als deines, finde ich. Und wieso fährt sie ne Z150 und Du die Leicht-Variante? Sie ist doch nicht besser unterwegs als Du, oder etwa doch???
Schick sind sie aber beide...


----------



## numinisflo (22. September 2006)

Ja, schick sind sie beide.
Und das deiner Frau ist sogar mit Sram 9.0sl Schaltwerk. Der Robert wird heulen, wenn er das sieht...

FLO


----------



## Jendo (22. September 2006)

Ooou ja das 9.0 SL!
Hast Du das zufällig übrig?
Würde auch tauschen mit meinem X7 in silber...
Das Teil ist am Gardasee erst neu gekommen, hat also erst stoltze 90km auf dem Buckel..
aber ich liebe das 9.0SL

Kannst Dich ja mal per PM bei mir melden.
GRuß,
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht das Bike Deiner Frau besser aufgebaut aus als deines, finde ich. Und wieso fährt sie ne Z150 und Du die Leicht-Variante? Sie ist doch nicht besser unterwegs als Du, oder etwa doch???
> Schick sind sie aber beide...



Das liegt daran das sie sich bisher nicht von ihrer Z1 50 SL trennen wollte.Sie ist einfach in die Optik dieser Gabel verliebt,insbesondere in Verbindung mit diesem Rahmen.
In meinem Switch war vorher ja auch diese Z 150 SL verbaut,allerdings war sie bei mir ganz silber und nicht wie bei ihr mit Dunkel abgesetzt.Meine hatte ich verkauft,mit dem Hintergedanken ihr die All Mountain einzubauen um dann an ihre Z150 für mein Switch zu kommen.Denn auch mir gefällt das Dunkel agesetzte besser.Aber selbst mit dem Argument der Gewichtsersparnis konnte ich meiner Süßen das Teil nicht entlocken!
Aber was solls,mein Switch hatte mir mit der All Mountain auch ganz gut gefallen.



numinisflo schrieb:


> Ja, schick sind sie beide.
> Und das deiner Frau ist sogar mit Sram 9.0sl Schaltwerk. Der Robert wird heulen, wenn er das sieht...
> 
> FLO



...und mit der 9.0SL Schaltung verhält es sich ähnlich.Die hat sie schon vom vorherigen Ride behalten - und für ihr NEUES jetzt muß ich Schaltwerk,Schaltgriffe und Nokons auch wieder vom Switch abbauen. 


Vor langer Zeit konnte ich an ihren Bikes die Teile noch nach meinen Vorstellungen verändern ohne das sie was gemerkt hat ,oder erst nach Monaten,aber diese Zeiten sind leider vorbei. 

MERKE:BRINGE DEINER PARTNERIN NIE ZUVIEL WISSEN VON DIESER MATERIE BEI,DENN IRGENDWANN KOMMT DER TAG,DA BIST DU NICHT MEHR IHR HELD SONDERN NUR NOCH IHR SCHRAUBER !!!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ooou ja das 9.0 SL!
> Hast Du das zufällig übrig?
> Würde auch tauschen mit meinem X7 in silber...
> Das Teil ist am Gardasee erst neu gekommen, hat also erst stoltze 90km auf dem Buckel..
> ...



Ei da ist der Robert ja schon!Guude.

Es tut mir wirklich Leid Robert,aber da kann ich nichts machen.Sie stand auch eben schon hinter mir und hat schmulzend,deinen Beitrag lesend,sofort gesagt:...kannste vergessen...


Sorry,tut mir echt leid,wegen mir hätten wir das machen können...aber wie gesagt,bin nur noch ihr Schrauber


----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2006)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Stütze für´s Switch zuviel? Ich frag mal so aus reiner Neugier. Soulbrother, was wird aus der Race Face von Deiner Frau???


----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2006)

Die Stütze von meiner Frau hatte schon Verwendung in meinem Switch gefunden,welches ich bereits vor 2 Wochen verkauft habe.


----------



## switchNB (22. September 2006)

@ soulbrother: verlässt du jetzt das Switch Segment komplett in Richtung New Slayer?


----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2006)

Zunächst mal schon,ja!
Für das All-Mountain-Enduro-Touren(wie man das heutzutage auch immer bezeichnen mag) liegt mir der New Slayer einfach besser.Ich habe da das subjektive Gefühl mehr IM Bike zu sitzen anstatt wie beim Switch OBENDRAUF.Dadurch lässt sich der Slayer bei gleicher Rahmengröße einfach spielerischer bewegen,was wiederum zu noch mehr Fahrspass führt!

Das meine Frau jetzt aber einen Slayer SXC anstelle ihres Switch möchte liegt weniger an mir,als an der Optik dieser mintfarbenen Lady Version die sie umgehauen hat.

Aber so ein Switch stealth für den gröberen Untergrund...hmm,...wer weiß...


----------



## switchNB (22. September 2006)

Ja so ein Switch Stealth   ist schon was feines wenns mal etwas grober wird.

Aber so ein New Slayer hat ja auch schon etwas Federweg, wenn du deine neue Gabel hast, ist das Slayer mit 160mm/150mm auch gar nicht so schlecht dabei


----------



## patrick_1984 (23. September 2006)

hi

passt die hone kurbel im 03er switch bzw ist genug platz zwichen schwinge und kurbel.

gruß patrick


----------



## jam123 (23. September 2006)

So Jungs - hab mir jetzt ein Switch Ltd im Ebay ersteigert. Vorschläge wie man das Teil nun aufbauen könnte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (23. September 2006)

> Vorschläge wie man das Teil nun aufbauen könnte ?



AM BESTEN ALS MOUNTAINBIKE !

Ich finde die (EX)Switchs vom Soulbrother ganz schick, daran könnte man sich orientieren





oder auch an den Switches vom numinisflo oder jendo oder auch ein bißchen an meinem


----------



## BommelMaster (24. September 2006)

hat einer von euch auch probleme mit dem 2005er schaltauge?

meins ist letzens bei nem kleinen sprung vllt 70 cm hoch einfach das schaltauge abgerissen. da ist auch extrem wenig material dort.

wie ist das bei euch? halten die oder gibts da stabilere schaltaugen?


----------



## switchNB (24. September 2006)

Ein Herz für's Stealth  

Ich hab das Möglichste getan, um das Switch Stealth sterben zu stoppen.

Hier mal eine Vorab-Version, (da werden noch diese Woche 2 Dinge dran geändert):


----------



## iNSANE! (24. September 2006)

Schönes Gerät. Gratuliere! Frage mich grad ob meins auch mal so schön war


----------



## Soulbrother (24. September 2006)

Jawohl,da schließe ich mich mit meinen Glückwünschen gerne an-sehr schick!!!
Welche 2 Dinge werden denn noch geändert?

@Insane:
Was ne Frage ,also deins war hier mein 100%iger persönlicher Favorit


----------



## uncultivated (25. September 2006)

Todschick das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (25. September 2006)

Gefällt...


----------



## numinisflo (25. September 2006)

Sehr schönes Stealth! Was sind die noch ausstehenden Änderungen?

FLO


----------



## Sunface (25. September 2006)

switchNB schrieb:


> Ein Herz für's Stealth
> 
> Das ist echt richtig schick  und sehr männlich  mit viel sexappeal  und dynamic
> und falls du mal wieder irgendwelche teile loswerden willst meld dich...


----------



## iNSANE! (25. September 2006)

Bei Interesse an einem Switch Stealth, 18" - PM an mich


----------



## switchNB (25. September 2006)

Danke, für das positive Feedback!
Der Laufradsatz und die Bremsen sind leider nicht mehr meine, obwohl sie noch gut sind... (Frauen kann man keinen Wunsch abschlagen...) deshalb sind zwangläufig Änderungen nötig  

Ich hab schon was von Hope bestellt, mal sehen wann das kommt.

@INSANE: OHH geht das schonwieder das nächste Stealth?

P.S. schönen Gruß an SCHLEYER


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. September 2006)

danke für den gruß feines bike take care of it !!!


----------



## Sunface (26. September 2006)

switchNB schrieb:


> Danke, für das positive Feedback!
> Der Laufradsatz und die Bremsen sind leider nicht mehr meine, obwohl sie noch gut sind... (Frauen kann man keinen Wunsch abschlagen...)  und dAfür meine ewige dankbarkeit und kriegsch au a bier wenn mal in die nähe von konstanz kommsch
> 
> wo trainierst du eigentlich northshore??  hier hats keine gscheiten bikeparks war in totdnau ......aber da san nur a paar bretter fürs northshore und dann noch höhenmässig so hoch dass ich mich net trau..dafür hamse ne brutal geile downhillstrecke
> ...


----------



## switchNB (26. September 2006)

Bei uns gibts schöne Northshore Trails, das liegt aber auh nur daran, dass hier ein kleiner Verein ist, der das umgesetzt hat www.dirtforce.de
Ich möchte behaupten, dass wer bei uns den Northshore komplett fährt, nirgendswo in Deutschland etwas anspruchsvolleres findet.  

Dafür siehts hier mit DH nicht so gut aus, liegt wahrscheinlich am meist mangelnden Gefälle.  

Wüsste jetzt nicht warum man als "auch Ausdauersportler" nicht auf den Northshore darf


----------



## Sunface (26. September 2006)

ich weiss au net  aber die erzählen mir alle etwas von ausdauertraining, transalp und 700 km in der woche training ( he ich bin so viele Jahre 150km in der Woche gelaufen und das ist so öde)   und die mädels fahren lieber mit rouge auf der backe weils se behaupten sie wären so gut und würden nicht schwitzen und meinen dass der helm die haarpracht zerstört 

und die freerider mögen frauen aufm rad erst wenn se ne drop von 5 meter easy gemacht ham 

übrigens coole internetseite!!!  schaut sehr geil aus aber das ist so ca. 10 Stunden von hier aus entfernt ..........in der zeit bin ich schon fast nach canada geflogen......... 

 

naja genug gejammert..........


----------



## switchNB (26. September 2006)

> ca. 10 Stunden von hier aus entfernt ..........in der zeit bin ich schon fast nach canada geflogen.........



Genau, dann können wir uns ja alle gleich in Whistler am Lift treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunface (26. September 2006)

ok bini sofort dabei  
wann fliegma? wer kommt mit? 

ok saison ist vorbei dort wohl auch oder??

im märz 2007 ok?!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2006)

Ok´e, da komm ich dann auch mal kurz vorbei 

G.


----------



## Sunface (26. September 2006)

cool

 

wir würden bestimmt auch rabatt auf flug kriegen wenn so a paar sehr coole  deutsche ne canada -invasion vor haben.............


----------



## s.d (26. September 2006)

da wär ich auch dabei...

Jörg warst du am WE am Geisskopf ich glaube dich nämlich gesehen zu haben


----------



## Sunface (26. September 2006)

das wäre sehr cool ..vielleicht sollten wir das wirklich organisieren....ich übernehm die planung/arbeit auch ....frauen sind ja solche organisationsgenies 

wegen multitasking 

am besten machen  wir es mit freeride kurs bei wade simmons oder ähnlichen

habe ich eigentlich schon erzählt dass ich erst cedric gracia die hand geschüttelt hab  und seinen schweiss gerochen hab 
ich bin verliebt 

und ich glaub der hat die nase voll von doofen groupies 

oh ich jammer ja shon wieder


----------



## soederbohm (26. September 2006)

oooh, hört bloß auf, von Whistler zu reden. Ich will auch.......... Da kriegt man ja Fernweh!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2006)

Wenn ich nichts planen brauch, dann sind das ja schon wieder 2345647³ Gründe da hin..ähh..rüber zu fahren 


@s.d : Ja, welches der drei Slayer die dort waren warst denn du?
Oder hast du gar ein RMX und warst des rote mit dem Fahrer der des im Wurzelpurzel so locker drauf hatte 


G.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2006)

Nix wie hin ,schaut mal was ich hier noch in der Hülle meines NWD 3 gefunden habe:







Leider abgelaufen! 
Aber wenn ich vielleicht meinen dicken Daumen auf das Datum halten würde...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (26. September 2006)

es ist auf jedenfall die reise wert !
ich werde ab 2007 (für ein jahr ,erst mal) da sein !
Freeride Kurse (richie schley) Helibiken und Trips und mehr kann man alles vor Ort buchen !
unbedingt versuchen über crankworx da zu sein - da ist alles los und jeder da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (26. September 2006)

@LB Jörg: Nein ich war mit dem Rasouli da mit V-Brakes CC-Laufrädern und dem Larsen drauf(für den FourCross und zum Dirten wars aber optimal) hatte ein rotes Trikot an wir sind aber nur einmal die Freeridestrecke gefahren und haben uns das neue North Shore Zeugs angesehen. Hab dich nur mal ganz kurz gesehen sonst hätte ich dich angesprochen. Das Wetter war einfach traumhaft was von dem neuen Zeugs bist du gefahren? Das Road Gap ist ja scon nicht so einfach besonders weil die Landung nicht gerade toll ist.


----------



## Xexano (26. September 2006)

Hey, das mit Whistler: Wenn ihr das ganze ein wenig nach hinten schiebt (Juli 2007  ), dann bin ich auch voll dabei! Und das meine ich ziemlich ernst! *grins* 

MÃ¤rz gehts ja noch nicht so gut, da bin ich ja grad dabei, das Abi in die Tasche zu kriegen. 

Whistler ist einfach pornocious. Ich wÃ¼rde schon alleine die A-Line einfach echt gerne mal fahren.

Sagt mal, wie groÃ ist der Drop da in der Mitte auf dem Bild? Und dazu muss man noch Step-Up bewÃ¤ltigen, um da hochzukommen... da kriegt man schon fast Schiss vom anschauen. 

Freeride-Kurz bei Simmons? Soweit ich weit, ist er ziemlich teuer bei solchen Kursen (da war mal ein Alpen-Freeride-Kurs mit Simmons, der kostete Ã¼ber 2000,- â¬ fÃ¼r eine Woche, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)?


----------



## neikless (26. September 2006)

der wochenend kurs bei schley war glaub ich um die 250 bis 350 can$
incl. essen usw der drop ist sau hoch und die möglichkeit ihn zu fahren wurde kurz nach crankworx entfernt ich werde die nächte saison dort sein freue mich immer über besuch als deutschland so lets stay in contact !
die A-line ist ein traum im ernst bin sie teilweise 10 ml am stück ohne pausen gefahren ... langeweile ? in whistler ein fremdwort ! unzählige möglichkeiten und kombi´s 
der schleyer ist übrigens auch sehr fein plus es gibt auch für weniger geübte immer was feines zu finden und up to the top wird euch das wasser im mund und das adrenalin im blut überlaufen
nebenbei gibt es noch dreihundertausend andere dinge zu tun in whistler +
ein 1 a nightlive ...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2006)

Von mir aus auch im Juli 


@s.d: Die einzigen Larsenreifen an die ich mich erinnern kann hab ich im Wurzelpurzel an der Doppelhuggel gesehen.
Des Road Gap hab ich wegen der Landung, bzw. der Kurve nach der Landung auch ausgelassen.
Ein Streckenmesch hat mir erzählt das der evtl. wieder wegkommt weil da soviele gerade aus fahren. 
Ja und irgendwie hab ich mich einfach net über den 3m Skinni getraut und und.... 
War dieses Jahr zuwenig irgenwie sowas machen.
Aber dafür ging im Evel Eye der obere Baumstamm (der letzten Freitag etwas leichter gemacht wurde) in 9 von 10 Fällen und der untere schwere sogar 4mal 

G.


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

keinen leere sprüche !! ich meins fei ernst!! 
mir ist egal wann 
am besten wie schon vorgeschlagen über crankworx 
mal checken wann das 2007 ist.....

und dann tue ich es organisieren (gut dass ich das abi scho vor ewigen zeiten gemacht hab dann muss man sich nimme um deutsche grammatik scheeren ; wobies ne super zeit war va die 13. ich glauc da war ich nur 2 mal in der woche in der schule ; man kann sich ja mit 18 selber entschuldigungen schreiben und was ich immer für verletzungen hatte?! )

und wer kommt allles mit??

ach ja kurs bei richey schley   ......sein fahrrad steht ja auch in meiner garage..........


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

http://www.crankworx.com/

there it is

vom 21-29 Juli

ich schlag 2 wochen vor ?!

ein paar von euch könnten sich doch als volunteers melden, dann kriegen wir anderen dann viellciht unterkunft umsont


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2006)

Des Hotel da rechts im Hintergrund schaut doch ganz schön aus  

G.


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

ja 

ich werd da gleich mal checken wie die Preise sind

ich meins ernst!!!

und am ende stehe ich allein im whistler ............ 

He ich hab schon mal ne email geschrieben an die verantwortlichen von crankworx ob ein paar deutsche a weng arbeiten dürfen und dafür den stars ganz nah sein dürfen und umsonst wohnen können

Das ist ernst!!!

ich hab erzählt wie schlimm es uns hier ergeht...... 

so ohne coole parks und so........


----------



## soederbohm (27. September 2006)

Mmmh, ich würd so gern mitkommen, aber das liegt voll in der Klausurenzeit am Semesterende  Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass ich spät 2008 nen ausgedehnten Urlaub drüben machen kann.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

Ja guten Morgen SwitchNB

mein kumpel macht mich verrückt wenn ich mit ihm das Rad ummontieren muss
 (rechtsanwälte sind einfach technisch nicht talentiert glauben das aber und mögen keine frauenkommentare dazu)

dass ich jetzt meinem Rad all die schönen Dinge von dir verehren werde!!! 


wie siehts bei dir aus mit canada im juli?? 

bin dir ja a bier schuldig 

aber canadisches bier ist für nen bayer sehr hart....


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

Aber es gibt doch wiederholungsklausuren !!!  und hol dir halt ne Krankmeldung

es gibt nur einmal die chance mit so coolen leuten da hin zu kommen 

und ich hab gute connections zu Ärzten die gerne dafür nen ATTEST schreiben 

und ausserdem das geht scho...........
was studierstn ??


----------



## soederbohm (27. September 2006)

Ach, das Attest ist das geringste Problem. Aber Wiederholungsklausuren finden bei uns am Ende des folgenden Semesters statt (also in halbjährlichem Rhythmus), und das könnt dann ein bisschen viel auf einmal werden. Also werd ich meinen BC-Urlaub wohl doch auf 2008 verschieben müssen  

Gruß
Martin

PS: Ich studiere Technologie- und Managementorientierte BWL an der TU München


----------



## switchNB (27. September 2006)

Whistler im 07.2007 - prinzipiell sehr gern, nur leider kann ich momentan nicht ganz so weit in die Zukunft planen, grad was Urlaub betrifft. 

Dazu kann ich mich wahrscheinlich nächsten März entscheiden...

Ich denke am Wochende könnt ihr schon ne Schraubersession einlegen, fix den Anschlag vom Steuersatz auf die Gabel drauf, Reifen rauf, Hinteradbremsen dran und looooooooooos geeeeeeeeeeehts.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

München .......

ich hab so heimweh nach meinem münchen..... 

jo mei die biergärten und die weisswürst und das bier und die münchner 


das ist schrecklich 

ich sitz hier an der schweizer grenze und werd von so sonderbaren badenern genervt........... 

jo wie sans denn grad druff die münchner so währendm oktoberfest??

ok 2008 ist auch gut da komma dann au wieder mit.........


----------



## soederbohm (27. September 2006)

IBC Rocky Treff 2008 in Whistler, B.C., das wärs doch, oder? Jemand dabei?  

Die Münchener sind gut drauf wie eh und je, nur das einem zur Zeit oft schon MIttags überall in der Stadt torkelnde Leute in Tracht entgegenkommen  Wies'n halt! Morgen gehts wieder hin, d.h. ich werd am Freitag wohl wg. dem Promille-Spiegel nicht Biken dürfen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

noch mehr heimweh 

hier kann ruhig immer radfahren denn hier gibts ab 21 uhr eh keinen alkohol mehr und das bier ist zum kotzen...:kotz: und wenni a weissbierbier bestell krieg ich nen kristall....

was für eine unverschämtheit 

jo dann no viel spass im gepriesenen land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

wieso hab ich eigentlich so nen bescheuerten hund als profil


----------



## bestmove (27. September 2006)

> IBC Rocky Treff 2008 in Whistler, B.C., das wärs doch, oder? Jemand dabei?



Wenn es da auch nen Chickenway für Einsteiger gibt  wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert. Natürlich darf eine Werksbesichtigung dann nicht fehlen. Habt Ihr mal eine Hausnummer was son Trip kosten würde?


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

Ich bin grad am suchen.........

Hotels kann man wahrscheinlich vergessen nachdem das ja auch ein nobel skiort ist schnieke 5 sterne hotels pro nacht 365 canadian dollars?!
 
aber da gibts auch ne menge ferienhäuser zu mieten

pro nacht aber 70 dollars?!

flug checke ich gleich

aber es gibt doch ein paar jungs die kennen sich dort aus.....

aber sparen müssma auf alle fälle

und weniger als 2 wochen wäre doof 

aber es sind schon brutal viele hotels ausgebucht für juli?!

wegen crankworx?!


----------



## soederbohm (27. September 2006)

Wenn man ein paar Leute zusammenbringt lohnt sicht sich ein Ferienhaus doch sicher. Und Selbstversorgung ist eh lustiger.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

die häuser gibts ab 4 personen bis 10 personen

und der flug kostet zwischen 500 bis 800 euro hin und zurück

he soederbohm das heisst du kommst 2007 doch mit? 

ich koch dir au bayerisches futter


----------



## soederbohm (27. September 2006)

Hm, das mit dem Kochen wär schon fast ne Versuchung  

Aber nee, dieses Jahr echt nicht. Aber 2008 sicher!!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (27. September 2006)

@Sunface
für mich wäre 2008 auch realistischer und machbarer ...

Ferienhaus is cool und vielleicht können wir auch den all-mountain dafür gewinnen und ein paar Touren in den Rockys mit einbauen  2 Wochen is ne lange Zeit und man will ja auch was sehen.


----------



## soederbohm (27. September 2006)

Touren wären auch sehr geil. Kennt der Tom sich da schon aus?

Gruß
Martin 

@Moderator: Könnt Ihr die letzten Posts vielleicht in den "Dies und Das..." Thread verschieben? Danke!


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

2008 ist noch so ewig darüber kann ich gar net nachdenken......aber maybe

aber die illusion von 2007 halte ich mir auf alle fälle und wie gesagt wer mit will?! 

aber vor märz brauchma eh net buchen?!?!

aber träumen
aber ich koch auch noch 2008 für dich ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

da werdma au in canada noch irgendwo so nen altes gammelfleisch aus bayern finden   

nachdem er sich ja mit dem zeitlichen gesegnet hat wissen wir ja nicht wohin er die letzten reste exportiert hat.......... 

und a weng würzen und scho gibt die besten weisswürste 

aber nen süssen senf dürfma net vergessen!!!!


----------



## soederbohm (27. September 2006)

Um den Senf kümmer ich mich gern, vielleicht sollten wir auch ein paar Weißwürste mitnehmen, aber ich befürchte, die werden die Anreise nicht überstehen :-(

Also wenn die Planung des Rocky Treffens 2008 ansteht...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

wir können doch die posts net verschieben denn es bleibt doch ein internes rocky M  treffen?! 

übrigens mag /braucht irgendjemand die FREERIDE ausgabe 01 /06??  die habe ich irgendwie 5 mal.......?! 

oh ja freitag früh frische weisswürste ausm kessel...... 

und jetzt noch fachfrage da wir ja nichts verschieben wollen 

was sind die besten Pedale für Freeride


----------



## soederbohm (27. September 2006)

Fachfrage: Ich fahr jetzt die Crank Brothers 50:50 XX und bin extrem zufrieden. Fahr sie zwar noch nicht lang, aber sie sollen auch extrem haltbar sein. Und der Grip ist mit den langen Pins super.

Hm, in Canada im Ferienhaus sitzen und kurz bevors in den Bike-Park geht 2 Paar Weißwürst mit süßem Senf.....


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

so leicht kann man jungs befriedigen 


mir den crankbrothers hab ich mir au schon überlegt -----mal gucken


----------



## s.d (27. September 2006)

Also wenns da Weißwürste gibt bin ich auch dabei und das canadische Bier kann man schon trinken...
Also such doch mal was günstiges raus vielleicht lässt sich da was machen. 

Die CrankBrothers sind nicht schlecht aber nur wenn man lange Pins reinmacht ansonsten sind die NC17 mag auch sehr geil und vor allem sehr leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

schön wie man mit weisswürste alle kriegt......... was braucht man da noch charme?!
 
und was wir auf gar keinen fall vergessen dürfen..........

brezen..........

die in senf getunkt......... 

die crankborthers san halt bruddal schwer......über 500g einer...

da wiegt doch mein bike eh schon so viel

wie soll ich da noch den berg aufi 

am besten mitm lift wahrscheinlich

va wenn ich so shweres zeug ranbaue dann ist mein eigener gewichtsvorteil scho wieder zunichte...........

ich hab schon an alle möglichen leut ne email geschrieben wegen tipps für whistler


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

ach ja übrigens 

mein kumpel (dieser Verräter  ) will sich unbedingt ein BANSHEE kaufen.......
(wahrscheinlich nur weil Josh Bender von kona auf banshee umgestiegen ist nachdem das kona zu bruch ging nachm 5.  15 meter drop) 

irgendjemand Erfahrung?  ne Meinung?


----------



## bestmove (27. September 2006)

die 5050xx bringen zusammen ca. 500g auf die Waage. Aber ich kenne auch keine Tatzen die unter 500g liegen und dann noch stabil wären. Zumal fangen die Dinger alle schnell an zu knacken ... demnächst will ich die Mental Pedals von Syncros mal checken, die sollen ja krass unkaputtbar sein.

Übrigens sind Weisswürste nich jedermanns Sache :kotz:


----------



## ewoq (27. September 2006)

tioga sf-mx

wenns sehr leicht sein soll wellgo magnesium


----------



## switchNB (27. September 2006)

Als Pedal ist das Shimano MX 30 mein absoluter Favorit

Gewicht lt. Shimano 492 g /paar


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. September 2006)

ist bender für kona gefahren/fallen ?
der ist doch schon immer banshee gefahren/fallen oder


----------



## decolocsta (27. September 2006)

ne erst seit 04 oder 05, vorher Karpiel mit 300mm FW und so....

Aber egal was der fährt, mit der Zugstufe kommt er eh nicht klar...

Lieber reihenweiße Genickbrüche einkassieren und ständig intensivstation anstatt einfach mal an diesem kleinen rädchen zu drehen.....
Schaut euch doch mal die ganzen Drops an, immer hebelt es ihn hinten raus, spätestens nach dem 50 mal sollte man doch das Problem erkennen...

sorry für OT


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

ich glaub dass er 2006 zu banshee gewechselt hat........
weil er sagte kona sind nice aber wenn man 5 mal mit ihnen nen 15 meter drop gemacht hat kann man sie als gartenstuhl verwenden .....oder so

vielleicht hat er nach seinem unfall in utah gewechselt .........auf alle fälle scheint mir dass er bei den Bilderaufnahmen noch das kona supreme hatte???


----------



## s.d (27. September 2006)

Also die NC-17 wiegen laut Hersteller 386 haben aber ne stabile CroMoly Achse und sie drehen sich gewollt nicht so gut also das man immer wieder schön auf dem Pedal landen kann wenn man ne nofoot oder Ähnliches macht und es sich nicht verdreht vom Grip ist es auch super


----------



## decolocsta (27. September 2006)

Sunface schrieb:


> kona sind nice aber wenn man 5 mal mit ihnen nen 15 meter drop gemacht hat kann man sie als gartenstuhl verwenden




Totlach, der beste Post des Jahres....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

das zitat ist eindeutig von josh bender!!!

wie auch immer josh ist ein ganz grosser

 

oder wer hat sonst den 17 meter drop geschafft/gemacht???

keep on


----------



## decolocsta (27. September 2006)

Sunface schrieb:


> das zitat ist eindeutig von josh bender!!!
> 
> wie auch immer josh ist ein ganz grosser
> 
> ...




Keiner, auch nicht Bender, nicht mal im Ansatz gestanden, hab da auch null Respekt vor...
Ist genau wie ein Kumpl von mir,
der ist Ständig gedropt usw. ohne Helm in Sonntagskleidung, ohne Technik, alle meinen "hey komm" setz einen Helm auf", er wollte nicht, dann haben wir uns immer demonstrativ umgedreht um ihm nicht den rum zu gönnen sich als Held aufzuspielen....
genauso sehe ich das bei Bender, es macht einfach keinen Spaß da zuzuschauen...
er tut sich mutwillig weh, obwohl er es verhindern könnte...

lieber schaue ich mir einen Drop an der was mich angeht "nur" 15 Meter hoch ist, der Protagonist in steht und ncoh ein kleinen wenig Flow im Sprung ist...


Ok, sollten die Bender Diskussion sein lassen bevor hier welche sauer werden...


----------



## Sunface (27. September 2006)

ok aber  durch diesen drop hat er sich die aufmerksamkeit aller geholt 
wie auch immer 

im gegensatz zu anderen die auch so nen scheiss machen und nirgendswo hin kommen..................


----------



## switchNB (27. September 2006)

> Ok, sollten die Bender Diskussion sein lassen



Genau, schließlich hat der Bender auch kein Rocky Mountain abgekriegt (und das wahrscheinlich aus gutem Grund)


----------



## Xexano (27. September 2006)

Zum Thema Volunteers in Whistler CrankWork Slopestyle... hat jemand vielleicht da Infos? Würde mich echt reizen... 

Noch besser wärs natürlich, wenn man dabei irgendwie noch ein kleines Taschengeld dazuverdienen könnte  

Als bitte mögliche Infos per PM schicken...


----------



## jam123 (27. September 2006)

Kann mir jemand von euch, der einen Umwerfer für einen 3-fach Kettenblatt montiert hat, ne *Nah-Aufname* machen und es posten. Seh's nicht ganz durch was für nen Umwerfer und wie es zu montieren ist.

Merci !


----------



## coma1976 (28. September 2006)

@pedale atomlab aircorp-leicht stabil schick flach  und griß ohne ende

@jam topswing brauchst dumit top pull


----------



## uncultivated (28. September 2006)

Ich glaube ich muss dem Deco, mal noch mehr ins Gewissen reden, dass er sich ein Switch zulegt. 

Abgeneigt wäre er ja nicht , aber da er sich ja gerade das Giant zugelegt hat(in seiner Galerie zu besichtigen), meint er doch tasächlich, sein Verstand könne einem Switch wiederstehen. 


Denn es wäre schön, wenn man im Switch Fred, des öfteren Beiträge vom Deco lesen könnte. "ICH MUSS DA IMMER SCMUNZELN"


----------



## decolocsta (28. September 2006)

uncultivated schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss dem Deco, mal noch mehr ins Gewissen reden, dass er sich ein Switch zulegt.
> 
> Abgeneigt wäre er ja nicht , aber da er sich ja gerade das Giant zugelegt hat(in seiner Galerie zu besichtigen), meint er doch tasächlich, sein Verstand könne einem Switch wiederstehen.
> 
> ...



Ich lese immer mit und sehe alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (28. September 2006)

Da ja auch Nichtbesitzer eines Switchs hier was schreiben dürfen, tu ich das doch grad mal. 
Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach nem Enduro und wollte wissen, ob man das Switch 04 SL dazu aufbauen kann. Als Gabel hab ich ne z1 FR1, die würde ja wohl passen, oder?
Die Rahmengröße wäre schon gewählt (18" bei 1,86m).
Meine Sorge ist nur, dass ich die Sattelstütze nicht lang genug fürs Bergauffahren wählen kann, wenn sie für Bergabfahren schön kurz sein soll. Und was ich so gelesen habe gibt es keine Teleskopsattelstütze, die ins Switch passt. Wie macht ihr das, wenn ihr Touren fahrt? Ständig 2 Sattelstützen dabei zu haben kann ja nicht die Lösung sein...

Es wäre dieser Rahmen:

http://www.falk-sports.de/lshop,sho...adteile,05220902,,Tshowrub--fahrradteile,.htm


----------



## uncultivated (28. September 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich lese immer mit und sehe alles




Das weiss ich doch, mein Freund!!  
Hab Dich auch grad im ICQ angeschrieben.


----------



## decolocsta (28. September 2006)

Sitze in der Schule, hab da kein ICQ, muss mich deshalb im Forum austoben....

hab mir jetzt nen DHX 5.0 für mein Giant besorgt und da mein nächster Rahmen eh ein 04 Switch wird passt das super da rein, dann wird gleich der Swinger auf den Müll geschmissen und die Edle Fox Lady darf meinen Arsch in Wonne Betten...


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. September 2006)

Da sieht man mal was in der Schule mittlerweile gelernt wird!! Respekt!!

@kermit: Wieso soll im Switch keine Teleskopsattelstütze passen? Wäre meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung für dein Problem!!

greets, 
Mario


----------



## uncultivated (28. September 2006)

kermit* schrieb:


> Da ja auch Nichtbesitzer eines Switchs hier was schreiben dürfen, tu ich das doch grad mal.
> Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach nem Enduro und wollte wissen, ob man das Switch 04 SL dazu aufbauen kann. Als Gabel hab ich ne z1 FR1, die würde ja wohl passen, oder?
> Die Rahmengröße wäre schon gewählt (18" bei 1,86m).
> Meine Sorge ist nur, dass ich die Sattelstütze nicht lang genug fürs Bergauffahren wählen kann, wenn sie für Bergabfahren schön kurz sein soll. Und was ich so gelesen habe gibt es keine Teleskopsattelstütze, die ins Switch passt. Wie macht ihr das, wenn ihr Touren fahrt? Ständig 2 Sattelstützen dabei zu haben kann ja nicht die Lösung sein...
> ...





Also einen schönen Rahmen hast du Dir ausgesucht und die Gabel würde auch Perfekt passen, da sie ja 150mm FW hat und wiegt ca. 2,5kg.

Wegen der Grösse, wäre es natürlich am besten, wenn du mal das 18" od 19,5" Probe fahren könntset. Aber dass sagt ja jeder. 

Da ich mein Bike als Allrounder nutze habe ich mir ein 19,5" zugelegt, aber einige hier im Forum, haben bei Deiner Grösse ein 18" und kommen damit auch bei Touren gut zurecht. "Muckis brauchste natürlich"


----------



## kermit* (28. September 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> @kermit: Wieso soll im Switch keine Teleskopsattelstütze passen? Wäre meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung für dein Problem!!
> 
> greets,
> Mario



Korrigier mich, wenn ich mich täusche, aber in irgend nem Thread hab ich mal gelesen, dass der Durchmesser beim Switch so klein ist und es in dieser Größe keine Teleskopstütze gibt  

Wenn das nicht stimmt: umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. September 2006)

Wurde sicherlich schon 100 mal gefragt aber egal.... 

Was wiegt der 04 Switch mir 4 way in 18"?


----------



## uncultivated (28. September 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Sitze in der Schule, hab da kein ICQ, muss mich deshalb im Forum austoben....
> 
> hab mir jetzt nen DHX 5.0 für mein Giant besorgt und da mein nächster Rahmen eh ein 04 Switch wird passt das super da rein, dann wird gleich der Swinger auf den Müll geschmissen und die Edle Fox Lady darf meinen Arsch in Wonne Betten...




     Deshalb antwortest du nicht.

Ich habe Dich schon Übelst beschimpft.  QUATSCH!!


Ich wusste doch, dass Dein Fleisch willig und Dein Verstand schwach wird(ist). 



P.S

Jetzt lern mal schön.
Ich hör Dich heute abend ab.


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. September 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Durchmesser zu klein ist!? Das war vielleicht bis 2003 noch so. Da lag der grad bei 26,8mm. Aber ab 2004 ist der Durchmesser bei 30,9 und das dürfte eigentlich genug sein!?


----------



## decolocsta (28. September 2006)

uncultivated schrieb:


> Deshalb antwortest du nicht.
> 
> Ich habe Dich schon Übelst beschimpft.  QUATSCH!!
> 
> ...




Ne, hab heute keinen Kopf zum lernen frei, muss über viele sehr wichtige Dinge nachdenken, wie bekomme ich den DHX in meinen Rahmen, wo bekomme ich Buchsen her, bla bla bla, das ist mir im Moment wichtiger.

So, muss in diesen Post noch was übers Switch einbauen um nicht gesteinigt zu werden............

......ja, das Switch ist sehr nett, schön und so


----------



## Sunface (28. September 2006)

du wirst doch gar nicht gesteinigt........   

hab nicht mal was gesagt als du den lieben netten bender geschmäht hast   

wie sanft einen drogen so machen können...ganz relaxt und tolerant 

mitm switch 04 den berg hoch gibt schöne pralle oberschenkel  und bayerische krautstampferwaden............

aber wenn man zeit hat (und gute schuhe ) kommt man überall hoch


----------



## decolocsta (28. September 2006)

Dann kann ich ja weiter Spammen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2006)

kermit* schrieb:


> Da ja auch Nichtbesitzer eines Switchs hier was schreiben dürfen, tu ich das doch grad mal.
> Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach nem Enduro und wollte wissen, ob man das Switch 04 SL dazu aufbauen kann. Als Gabel hab ich ne z1 FR1, die würde ja wohl passen, oder?
> Die Rahmengröße wäre schon gewählt (18" bei 1,86m).
> Meine Sorge ist nur, dass ich die Sattelstütze nicht lang genug fürs Bergauffahren wählen kann, wenn sie für Bergabfahren schön kurz sein soll. Und was ich so gelesen habe gibt es keine Teleskopsattelstütze, die ins Switch passt. Wie macht ihr das, wenn ihr Touren fahrt? Ständig 2 Sattelstützen dabei zu haben kann ja nicht die Lösung sein...
> ...





Also für ab 04er Switchs gibt es Teleskopsattelstützen.

Und ich fahr ein 19.5Zoll (bei 192cm) und da reicht es ganz genau mit dem Versenken 
Bei 18Zoll weiß ich des aber net ob es reicht.


G.


----------



## kermit* (28. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also für ab 04er Switchs gibt es Teleskopsattelstützen.
> 
> Und ich fahr ein 19.5Zoll (bei 192cm) und da reicht es ganz genau mit dem Versenken
> Bei 18Zoll weiß ich des aber net ob es reicht.
> ...



Ja, ne Teleskopsattelstütze hab ich schon gefunden. Muss mich nur noch endgültig entscheiden... (oder doch lieber ein SC Bullit/Heckler...)

Gibts in Karlsruhe,Pforzheim oder Ludwigsburg jemanden mit nem Switch? Würde mich gerne mal draufsetzen...


----------



## Saci (28. September 2006)

@ kermit - du frosch- ICH HAB EINS, aber du hasst ja keine zeit ;-)

^^ sry, habs verpeilt, du willst ja "en großes"  - hab "nur" 16,5 zöllchen


----------



## kermit* (28. September 2006)

Saci schrieb:


> @ kermit - du frosch- ICH HAB EINS, aber du hasst ja keine zeit ;-)
> 
> ^^ sry, habs verpeilt, du willst ja "en großes"  - hab "nur" 16,5 zöllchen



Nächste Woche gehn wir mal Radeln! Aber nicht die Strommasten-Strecke!
Auch wenn du ein Kinderrädchen hast, ich schau mal, was du da zusammengepfuscht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunface (28. September 2006)

he kinderrad .............du kona fahrer  
damit sprichst du auch noch andere an die 16,5 zoll fahren..... 
ein grösseres rad kompensiert fei net mangelnde technik  
uups 
das war frech wohl


----------



## kermit* (28. September 2006)

Sunface schrieb:


> he kinderrad .............du kona fahrer
> damit sprichst du auch noch andere an die 16,5 zoll fahren.....
> ein grösseres rad kompensiert fei net mangelnde technik
> uups
> das war frech wohl



 
NEIN, deines meine ich nicht! 
Bin aber selbst froh, wenn ich das Kona gegen ein Rocky oder Santa Cruz tauschen darf!

Deine These mit der Fahrtechnik gilt es noch zu beweisen


----------



## Sunface (28. September 2006)

oh shit gut dass der winter lang ist und ich heimlich trainieren kann bei nächtens 

ha zudem bin ich weiblich und ich bestehe darauf dass frauen besser kochen können als radfahren 

hoffentlich liest das jetzt keine meiner geschlechtsgenossinnen sonst töten sie mich  

zudem muss ich net gut fahren können sondern ich schau einfach bruddal sexy aus mit switch vollvisier und protektoren ....... 

das reicht scho ich stell mich einfach so a weng rum am bikepark.....
kommt sehr gut  

aber nimm lieber switch als santa cruz ......

hab beides gefahren und das switch ist tausendmal männlicher und 
wenn man downhill fährt fühlt man sich als ob alle steine freiwillig die bahn räumen........ 
einfach durch 
zudem ist es noch sehr agil und wendig................


----------



## iNSANE! (28. September 2006)

*Switch Thread*


----------



## jam123 (28. September 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> *Switch Thread*



Aha ! Der Dorf-Polizist ... resp. der Fred-Polyp ...


----------



## Sunface (28. September 2006)

ich hab gar nix gmacht!!!


----------



## numinisflo (28. September 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> *Switch Thread*




Danke!

Ich habe mir das jetzt zwei Tage hier durchgelesen, und nun ärgert es mich wirklich! Dieser Thread wurde ursprünglich erstellt, um über technische Fragen bezüglich des Rocky Mountain Switch zu reden, Bilder zu posten, Erfahrungen auszutauschen und Empfehlungen auszusprechen!

DIES IST KEIN CHAT ODER SPAM-THREAD!!!

Ohne jemanden persönlich anzusprechen oder auf die Füsse zu treten - aber ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der Thread wieder in seiner ursprünglichen Form weitergeführt werden könnte!

Man muss ja nicht zu einhundert Prozent nur über das Switch diskutieren und disputieren, aber so wie das hier die letzten paar Seiten gelaufen ist, geht es mir wirklich auf die Nerven!!! (und wohl nicht nur mir)

In diesem Sinne: Bitte die "sinnfreie" Kommunikation entweder über PM, ICQ, Skype, von mir aus manchmal im "Community Talk" weiterführen oder sich einfach mal zum Café treffen.

Wie wärs mal wieder mit Bildern der Switch-Rider?

Cheers

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (28. September 2006)

Diese Schleife aus abflachendem Niveau, Gespamme und off-topic Gerede und Jemandem der sich aufregt und dafür dumm angemacht wird wiederholt sich nun hier im rocky forum schon zum X-ten male! 

Manches ändert sich wohl nie...schade eigentlich

Es lohnt sich schon nicht mehr sich drüber aufzuregen, aber eines kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:

Es sind meist die "neuen" Leute die die Threads kaputt machen...und dann auch noch andere dumm anlabern:

Aha ! Der Dorf-Polizist ... resp. der Fred-Polyp ... 

unnötiger gehts wohl kaum....


----------



## Sunface (28. September 2006)

hallo nicht aufregen keinen krieg anfangen ich nehm ja die schuld auf mich und halt mich mit nicht fachbezogenen fragen zurück....... :

und schon kehrt wieder friede ein......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (28. September 2006)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hab auf einer von den letzten seiten eine frage bzgl  der 05er schaltaugen gestellt. leider hat mir keiner geantwortet, es wurde nur getratscht, vllt könnt ihr das ja noch nachholen, würd mich freuen


----------



## jam123 (28. September 2006)

jam123 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch, der einen Umwerfer für einen 3-fach Kettenblatt montiert hat, ne *Nah-Aufname* machen und es posten. Seh's nicht ganz durch was für nen Umwerfer und wie es zu montieren ist.
> 
> Merci !



Genau ... das ist ja auch noch hängig ... also auf ein Pic würd' ich mich freuen und gemäss dem RM Fred Polizist Insane darf ich ja keinen neuen Thread aufmachen ...


----------



## bestmove (28. September 2006)

Nun macht euch alle mal wieder locker, alles nich so schlimm. 
iNSANE! will den Fred einfach nur wieder in geordnete Bahnen lenken und wenn ihr mal ehrlich seit is die Diskussion auch vom Thema abgewichen.



> @Moderator: Könnt Ihr die letzten Posts vielleicht in den "Dies und Das..." Thread verschieben? Danke!


Der Bitte von soederbohm ist der Mod leider nicht nachgekommen obwohl das im Community Talk wohl richtig aufgehoben wäre. Hier hätte ein beherztes eingreifen vom Forum Moderator Torsten schnell für Abhilfe gesorgt.

@numinisflo
du solltest deine Wortwahl etwas sensibler gestalten, sonst erzeugst du nur Gegendruck 

Ride on


----------



## maple leaf (28. September 2006)

Hier mal wieder was in Sachen SWITCH! love my sweet Rocky! 





Würde gerne meine LRS (Mavic EX 729 Disc +  RMB 20 mm thru axle hinten 135mm) verkaufen, die am original 3.0er Switch von 2006 waren! Bei Interesse PN! 

cheers bas


----------



## numinisflo (28. September 2006)

Danke Bas für den sinnvollen Post!

Und bitte was zum Teufel soll diese Veröffentlichung der PMs???

* Schluss - Aus - Punkt - Ende!* 

Jetzt geht es normal weiter!

DANKE!!!

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (28. September 2006)

Na ob das beim Ende bleibt, ich glaube es ja nicht. Obwohl es schon angenehmer wäre.
Hm, ich glaube ich warte noch ein paar Tage mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (28. September 2006)

...dem Bild deines Switchs?


----------



## meth3434 (28. September 2006)

jetzt sitz ich seit 5 minuten vor nem leeren fenster und denke drüber nach was man dazu wohl sagen soll, dabei hab ich mir so fest vorgenommen seit meinem "wiedereintritt" in das forum mich aus solchen sachen rauszuhalten, aber das entspricht wohl einfach nicht meiner person. 

jam123: Sich gegenseitig in nem Thread anzufauchen ist eine Sache. Wenn jemand schon den sinnvollen Weg wählt und eine PM schreibt anstatt den Thread weiter zu zu müllen, ist es wohl das allerletzte diese Person auch noch willentlich und öffentlich zu diskreditieren! Es ist mittlerweile so, dass nur noch die langfristigen "Mitglieder" des Rocky Forums sinn- und gehaltvolle Beiträge verfassen, der Rest labert einfach nur noch S c h e i s s e, anders kann man es wirklich nicht sagen!


----------



## el Lingo (29. September 2006)

Flo, wie kommst Du bitte darauf, dass ich so ein Ding jemals fahren würde???


----------



## numinisflo (29. September 2006)

Man konnte es deinem letzten Post entnehmen bzw. man hätte es deinem letzten Post entnehmen können...


@Bommelmaster: Mir ist bisher erst ein Schaltauge kaputt gegangen. Hatte nicht den Eindruck, als wäre dies sonderlich fragil.
Der Robert hat aber beispielsweise schon immer den Drang, die Schaltaugen zu zerstören. Allerdings am 04er.

FLO


----------



## Redking (29. September 2006)

Sunface schrieb:


> ach ja kurs bei richey schley   ......sein fahrrad steht ja auch in meiner garage..........



So da die Dame hier den Frääääd schon so vollgespammt hat, könnte Sie auch mal ein paar Fotos von ihren Bikes reinstellen. Und da Sie mit Richey zusammen wohnt auch paar Pics von ihm in Aktion!  
Gegen Fotos von dir mit dem Bike haben wir auch nichts. 

So und so einige könnten sich wirklich mal fragen ob ihre Beiträge passend waren. Jeglichen weiteren Kommentar unterlasse ich da ich sonst ausfallend werde.


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Torsten (29. September 2006)

*Leute, entweder ihr unterhaltet Euch hier vernünftig, oder ich schliesse den Thread!*

Veröffentlichungen von PM's gehören definitv nicht dazu.  Solltet Ihr Probleme miteinander haben, so tragt das persönlich bei eine Runde Biken aus, aber nicht hier im Forum.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2006)

Bevor keiner mehr was schreibt mach ich einfach mal ein paar Bilder von unserer heutigen "Classikrunde", über unsere 2 höchste Berge, rein.
Da wir heute nur zu dritt waren, hatten wir mal wieder ein bisschen Fotografiert...und sogar ich mal drauf.
Des Rad ist übriegens mein Switch Pro, des ich dieses Jahr erst zum 4ten mal vom Haus rauslaß. 
Wenn man ein RMX hat ist die Entscheidung immer relativ schwer sich für weniger Federweg zu entscheiden.
Aber ich merke immer wieder das des Switch einfach ein Top Bike auf dem Singletrail ist, selbst wenn es ruppig wird 
Hoffe die Bilder motiviern mal ins Fichtelgebirge zu kommen. 


G.


----------



## Mr.Fork (30. September 2006)

Habe mich fest dazu entschlossen mir ein 05er Switch wiederzuholen!
Wenn jemand eines anbietet? PM an mich bitte. 18 Zoll und am liebsten
ein SL! Also Felix her mir Deinem!

Wenn jemand interesse an einem CD Prophet hat, auch PM an mich....


----------



## Alesana (1. Oktober 2006)

zum thema schaltauge nochma, naja soo dolle halten die ned. hab insgesamt am switch vielleicht schon 10 gebraucht, einfach ohne stürze und ohne vorwarnungen abgebrochen


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Oktober 2006)

was kostet so ein ersatz auge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (1. Oktober 2006)

Sodele, um die Begründer dieses Threads zu besänftigen  und wieder auf das Thema zurück zu kommen: Mein SL ist um ein Teil reicher geworden. Und zwar einer Evolve DH Kurbel mit X-Type Lager...2 Ringe und Bash Guard. Ach ja, die Shiftguide von Truvativ hab ich mir auch gegönnt. Und das gute daran...recht günstig...dank Hibike 

Hätte aber noch ein bzw. zwei Fragen zu. Irgendwie sieht die Kurbel so aus als ob sie auch mitnem ISIS Lager gefahren werden kann. Täuscht mich da die Optik oder ist das tatsächlich so? Zweite: Wieso hat RF eigentlich die Kombi 22/34 statt 24/36 wie die meisten Kettenblätter? Da es ja keine blöden Fragen gibt: Kann ich mit dem Shiftguide...entgegen der Beschreibung...auch 22/36 schalten?


----------



## haural (1. Oktober 2006)

haural schrieb:


> Wieso hat RF eigentlich die Kombi 22/34 statt 24/36 wie die meisten Kettenblätter?



oder war es 22/32?


----------



## uncultivated (3. Oktober 2006)

haural schrieb:


> oder war es 22/32?




22/32 ist die Standard abstufung.

Ich glaube 12T unterschied, ist das höchste der Gefühle.


----------



## switchNB (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Hier nochmal ein Update, leider fehlt noch der passende Adapter für die vordere Discbrake  

Die Decals auf den Felgen werde ich wohl auch noch minimieren.


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. Oktober 2006)

Hihi hat geklappt! Grad bei E.... erworben!
Die Teile kennt Ihr ja schon!
Freu mich drauf wieder mit Euch zu streiten


----------



## numinisflo (3. Oktober 2006)

Sehr geil. 2005er SL! Auf das du jetzt dein perfektes Bike gefunden hast.
Wird mit deinen edlen Parts sicher sehr gut aussehen! Freue mich schon auf Bilder vom aufgebauten Bike.

@switchNB: schönes Stealth!

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (3. Oktober 2006)

Hey Forky, da freu ich mich ja für Dich! Kannst ja mal nach Celle kommen und ein bisschen auf unseren Trails fahren, oder ne Runde in den Bikepark im Harz. Dann komme ich auch mit, würden sicher gut aussehen, unsere Bikes neben einander, und dazu noch mein altes Slayer...


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. Oktober 2006)

Danke Flo und El.... .
Ich denke ich brauche wohl noch leichtere Laufräder.
Die Chris King mit den MTX sind ein wenig schwer. Ich überlege ob ich neue Felgen aufspeichen lasse oder den CK LRS verkaufe und was andres hole??


----------



## meth3434 (3. Oktober 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Freu mich drauf wieder mit Euch zu streiten



... und wir freuen uns über deinen 3. Rahmen, mit der 4. Gabel und dem , so wie sichs anhört, 3. Laufradsatz für dieses Jahr!

Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Bike, auf dass ihr dicke Freunde werdet, zumindest für ein paar Monate!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (3. Oktober 2006)

Gut mitgezählt! Ist aber der 4. Rahmen, und der 2. Switch SL


----------



## BommelMaster (4. Oktober 2006)

ich finde das 2005er schaltauge so einen witz





das kann doch nur immer wieder abbrechen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2006)

@SwitchNB:echt schön 

@Mr.Fork: Glaube jetzt sind wir alle wieder gespannt was tourentechnisch mit dem Switch machbar ist, wenn man bis ins Detail jedes Teils geht.  
Also ich zumindest schon....und auch wenn´s andere net hören wollen, aber mich interessiert des Gewicht gewaltig.
Also immer schön hier reinschreiben, diese Details 


G.


----------



## switchNB (4. Oktober 2006)

@Mr. Fork
Welcome Back! 
Also zu dem Laufradsatz: ich wüsste nicht was gegen die Chris King Naben spricht, überhaupt nichts. Höchstens vielleicht ein Systemradsatz...

Aber falls du den Radsatz nicht umspeichen sondern komplett verkaufen willst, kannst ja mal ne diskrete Preisvorstellung äußern.


----------



## el Lingo (4. Oktober 2006)

Puh, ich werd noch verrückt! Wenn der Postmann morgen wieder mit leeren Händen kommt, dann mache ich ihn alle!!!
Dabei warte ich doch "nur" auf ein Paket aus Canada...


----------



## s.d (4. Oktober 2006)

Mach uns nicht verrückt und sag was da drin sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (4. Oktober 2006)

ich schätze mal ein switch, meinst nicht?


----------



## el Lingo (4. Oktober 2006)

Laßt Euch einfach überraschen! Vielleicht klingelt es ja schon morgen an der Tür, dann gibt´s ein Foto...


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Oktober 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Stütze für´s Switch zuviel? Ich frag mal so aus reiner Neugier. Soulbrother, was wird aus der Race Face von Deiner Frau???




      


Ich schätze mal er wartet auf ein  Paar dieser schicken Rocky Mountain Skier,bald ist´s ja schon wieder so weit


----------



## ewoq (4. Oktober 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> oder den CK LRS verkaufe und was andres
> hole??



NIEMALS


----------



## coma1976 (4. Oktober 2006)

@mr fork dann beeile dich mal mit dem schrauben mein switch setzt schon staub an!!!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## coma1976 (5. Oktober 2006)

@schaltauge-verstehe die diskussion nicht-mein schaltauge hält und hält...-vielleicht liegt es am fahrstil????--bzw.fahrtechnik???


----------



## haural (5. Oktober 2006)

Habe mal eine Frage an die Switch + 2 KB + Shiftguide (+ X-Type) Fahrer. Wo habt ihr, wenn überhaupt, Distanzringe montiert? Die Beschreibung der einzelnen Teile (RF Evolve DH x-type und Truvativ Shiftguide) ist schon nicht unbeding leicht verständlich...zumindest nicht fürn relativen rookie...aber beide zusammen 

Schwierigkeiten bereitet hat mir vor allem der Teil mit der Kettenlinie und den entsprechenden Distanzringen...wobei mir laut Beschreibung sogar welche fehlen dürften. Kettenlinie lässt sich doch nur ermitteln wenn alles angebaut ist, oder? Bei mir gibt es momentan halt nur Rahmen und Kurbel. 

Vielleicht könntet ihr mir zu langes probieren und messen usw. ersparen.

Kann es sein, dass bei Montage der Antriebsseite die Kurbel erst durch Aufbringung von Drehmoment in die endgültige Position geschoben wird? Wäre echt dankbar fürn paar Tips.


----------



## numinisflo (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre die von dir angesprochene Kombination auch. Bei mir war das eine Heidenarbeit, die genaue Position der Shiftguide und der richtigen Kettenlinie zu ermitteln. Nach langem probieren hat es irgendwann funktioniert. Leider weiß ich nicht genau, wo wieviele Distanzringe sitzen. Einfach mal beim aufgebauten Bike versuchen.

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (6. Oktober 2006)

Warte noch auf den Rahmen 
Naja vielleicht heut nachmittag!

@Felix Wirklich schön Dein SL! Meins wird auch nur´n bisschen schöner


----------



## coma1976 (6. Oktober 2006)

na dann gib dir mühe-aber schöheit liegt ja auch im auge des betrachters!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. Oktober 2006)

Gestern bin ich Switch gefahren, mein neues Switch...


----------



## Heuner (7. Oktober 2006)

Tach,
sacht mal sind mit nem normalen Switchaufbau 2m Drops ein Problem?


----------



## haural (7. Oktober 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich fahre die von dir angesprochene Kombination auch. Bei mir war das eine Heidenarbeit, die genaue Position der Shiftguide und der richtigen Kettenlinie zu ermitteln. Nach langem probieren hat es irgendwann funktioniert. Leider weiß ich nicht genau, wo wieviele Distanzringe sitzen. Einfach mal beim aufgebauten Bike versuchen.
> 
> FLO



Das mit der Heidenarbeit kann ich mir vorstellen...daher der Versuch sie zu vermeiden...oder zumindest minimieren. 

Verändern sich durch Shiftguide und Distanzringe denn nicht auch die Gleitflächen von Kurbel und Lager zueinander? Am Kurbelarm sind ja zwei blanke Stellen die ja mit den Lagerpunkten fluchten sollten. Irgendwie scheint meine Kurbel nicht reibungslos zu laufen.

Sagt mal, auf den ganzen Fotos sind nur Stahlfederdämpfer zu sehen, haben die denn so viele Vorteile gegenüber den Luftbasierten?


----------



## switchNB (7. Oktober 2006)

@heuner:
wüsste nicht, warum ein 2m Drop ein Problem für ein Switch sein sollte. 

@el lingo:
welcome Switch-Rider! aber diese Signatur... , der "abgefahrene" Spruch ist nun wohl eine Art Eigentor


----------



## haural (7. Oktober 2006)

Soo, hab mich grad nochmal mit der Kurbelmontage beschäftigt. Musste festellen dass ich die weißen Spacer wegen dem weißen Lagerfett übersehen hab  Nochmal neu gemacht und siehe da: Es läuft wie Butter 

Fehlt zwar noch Einiges aber da der Rahmen ja die Hauptsache ist, stell ich mein  Schatz jetzt auch mal rein


----------



## Flow.Zero (7. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schickes Switch, freue mich schon das Komplette Switch zu sehen!


----------



## el Lingo (7. Oktober 2006)

haural, das mit der signatur war ein augenzwinkern zu zeiten meines cove stiffees, aber irgendwie läßt sich das nicht ändern...


----------



## Sw!tch (7. Oktober 2006)

Moin Jungs! erster lob alles supergeile switchis... 

un nu ne frage falls jemand sein 18" zoll rahmen seines '05er switchs zu groß findet tausch ich mein 16,5 s3 frame dagegen! nehm nur keine sl's...

hoffe ich mach in den nächsten tagen mal ein paar bilder von dem guten stück

machts gut


----------



## numinisflo (7. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schönes Bikes hier! Eine richtige Flut "alter" Switchs.
2 Meter Drops sind ganz sicher kein Problem mit dem Switch! Kenne da einen, der dropt immer mindestens 2 Meter ins Flat...

El Lingo: Ich hatte da wohl vorhersagende Fähigkeiten. Das habe ich dir doch schon vor einer Weile prophezeit!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt Flo, aber ich habe ja eigentlich auch ne Menge Hinweise gestreut. 
Ist ein bisschen schwerer als mein Stiffe, und auch nicht mehr so ein Wheelie-Monster, aber das werde ich schon noch hin bekommen. So wirklich habe ich es noch nicht testen können, unsere Holztrails sind einfach zu rutschig im Moment, aber morgen könnte es gut werden, da ist ne Menge los bei uns auf den Trails.
Fotos kommen dann auch noch mehr, keine Sorge...


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Oktober 2006)

was hast du denn dafür gezahlt?... wieso aus kanada? das blau ist supergeil

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (10. Oktober 2006)

Der Preis war mehr als gut, um nicht zu sagen fantastisch, weil ich es eben direkt aus Canada gekauft habe. 
Und das Blau ist wirklich wunderbar, weil es perfekt zu meinem Batavus Flying Dutchman passt. Nur das Auto ist nicht blau...


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Oktober 2006)

Offizielle Rückmeldung!
Wie Ihr nun seht melde ich mich mit etwas downgegradetem Switch wieder zurück ins Forum! Das 2006er war ein Traumrad aber nicht für mich. 4-5 Bikeparkbesuche reisse ich auch hiermit im Jahr ab. Für den Rest ist das 2005er einfach geiler!


----------



## Jendo (10. Oktober 2006)

Welcome Back Sören!
Wie immer Top aufgebaut und in Grau/Gold auch mal was neues hier im Forum!
Was folgt denn als nächstes an Tuningteilen oder Bikes? Oder ist vorerst schluss mit Basteln und kaufen?
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Oktober 2006)

Nun ja, hatte ja schon ein 2005er. 2006 war nix für mich und 2007 gefällt mir gar nicht. Also hoffe ich das ich mal entspannt nen Jahr hiermit durchfahre!
Ich will noch andre Felgen aufspeichen lassen und denke über single Track in winter camouflage nach! Oder wenn ich sie bekomme, die neuen Synchros in weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (10. Oktober 2006)

BITTE BITTE mach da keine Camo Felgen drauf! Ich bin zwar kein Stylepolizist, aber Camo ist meineserachtens schon längst out und zweitens ein zeichen für kleine Kloppi Kiddys die Armee spielen wollen...(will damit sicherlich niemand beleidigen  aber das sind Großstadt erfahrungen!)
Nimm die Syncros Felgen, die sind Leicht, schick und sicherlich sehr funktionell und damit hast du bestimmt mehr individualität!
Also BITTE sag das Du kein Camo willst
Rob


----------



## uncultivated (10. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schönes Switch 

Da könnt ich mir direkt ne scheibe abschneiden.
Was wiegt es denn?

Was gefiel dir am 06er nicht??


----------



## decolocsta (10. Oktober 2006)

schätze das gewicht 

Aber finde Mr.Fork seins auch sehr schön...


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Oktober 2006)

Ok keine Camo


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja, sieht ja wieder gut aus Mr Fork 
Dein 06er hat sich am Sonntag auch am Ochdenkopf rumgetrieben.....am dreckigstem Tag des Jahres 
So konnte ich endlich auch mal auf einem O6er sitzen....mit Fox 40 Gabel 

G.


----------



## switchNB (10. Oktober 2006)

@Mr.Fork
der Aufbau passt sehr gut zum 05er Switch, grad die Fox36 passt optimal  , beim 06er hatte ich mich gefragt ob die nicht etwas zu niedrig ist, von Bauhöhe und Federweg. Über die Performance der Fox braucht man wohl keine Vergleiche anstellen. Vielleicht stocken die FoxRacingShox ja in 2008 den Federweg der 36 etwas auf - dann währ ich wohl mit dabei  

Mit der Farbe des 05er SL bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz einig ob sie mir gefällt oder nicht - aber auf nem Foto wirkt das sowieso ganz anders als wenn man persönlich davor steht.


----------



## Jendo (10. Oktober 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Ok keine Camo


Danke 
Es ist eigentlich typisch Rocky das die Farben in Natura viel besser, einfach anders oder noch intensiver wirken als auf Papier oder Monitor! Hab das Switch SL schon in Live gesehen und da kommt gerade der Kontrast des grau-rot samt Tribal sehr gut zum Vorschein 

Mein Switch steht zur Zeit völlig zerlegt im Keller und wartet auf neue Teile. Dies warten wiederum auf die Bestellung - und die Bestellung, welche noch nicht getätigt ist wartet auf den Besitzer der leider grad dank dem Bafögamt völlig auf dem trocken sitzt...bäh!

Gruß vom wartenden Jendo


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. Oktober 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> .... der leider grad dank dem Bafögamt völlig auf dem trocken sitzt...bäh!
> 
> Gruß vom wartenden Jendo



Was hieß noch gleich BaFöG ?  

Bike-Aufbau-Förderungs-Gesetz ??!!  



Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## haural (10. Oktober 2006)

@fork

Gefällt mir auch gut...nicht nur weil mein 04er Rahmen ähnlich aussieht  Was istn das fürn Steuersatz? Das gold gefällt mir gut. Würde gut zu meinen "neuen" Oro Puro von Schleyer passen 

@Schleyer: Danke nochmal für das gute Angebot 

Also an die Camo hab ich auch schon gedacht, habs dann aber wieder verworfen...geh jetzt aber in Richtung gold, mit goldenen Hope 2 Naben wahrscheinlich. Weiß find ich aber auch gut. Was kostn denn die Syncros? sind die etwa vergleichbar mit den Single Track?


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Oktober 2006)

Steuersatz ist Chris King, Naben Auch 
Synchros felgen bekommt man hier irgendwie nicht richtig.
Wollte eigentlich die endurofelge aber keiner hat sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (10. Oktober 2006)

@haural:
von Hope gibts doch auch nen goldenen Steuersatz, der ist auch etwas erschwinglicher als Chris King. Dann gleich noch ein Schnellspannerset und Lenkerendkappen von Hope in Gold. So alles komplett in Hope ist bestimmt nett anzuschaun


----------



## numinisflo (10. Oktober 2006)

Sören, dein Switch ist wiedereinmal sehr schön geworden! Deine ganzen Teile sind einfach absolut top und ein 2005er Switch ist ja indiskutabel schön!

Passt alles wie angegossen, außer dem Prophet Schriftzug auf der Gabel.

Danke dir nochmal für die Sticker.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## haural (10. Oktober 2006)

Tja da hätte ich mich wohl umschauen sollen bevor ich mir den Steuersatz geholt hab. Aber der Diabolus ist ja auch nicht der schlechteste, nur halt in silber. War zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch noch nicht aufm Goldtrip. Wills au net übertreiben, aber denk die Puro + Naben + Felgen in gold sind ok. An die passende Sattelklemme von Hope hab ich auch schon gedacht...naja eins nachm anderen.


----------



## switchNB (10. Oktober 2006)

mit dem Diabolus-Steuersatz hast du sicherlich keinen Fehler gemacht - der hat ja immerhin eine größere Einpresstiefe, die das Steuerrohr entlastet und vom Style passt der 1a an ein Rocky


----------



## haural (10. Oktober 2006)

Denk ich auch, und seit ich am WE mal live gesehen habe was Bikes unter umständen mitmachen müssen sehe ich die Sache mit dem Leichtbau bzw. Stabilität mit anderen Augen...auch wenn ich mein Switch wohl nicht ganz so hart nehmen werde, wohl auch meiner Gesundheit zu liebe


----------



## el Lingo (10. Oktober 2006)

Hat vielleicht jemand noch den Adapter zum Umwerfer anbauen übrig???


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Oktober 2006)

Mein Switch ist vom Leichtbau weit entfernt aber ne Felge muss nicht so wie bei mir 750 gramm wiegen ( Ich wiege 66 KG) mit Normalen Felgen und Reifen wird mein Switch wohl wieder um die 15 KG wiegen. Ohne Leichtbauparts!
Da tuts ne 500g felge locker. Ich war auch oft mit nem crossmax im bikepark. Allerdings mehr Downhill als Dropsen



Btw Hab einige parts zu verticken!  Xt Hollowtech, CD Prophet-Rahmen, XTR- Schaltung, FSA Carbon-Lenker gerade


----------



## switchNB (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde die Laufräder mit den Sun MTX-S Felgen ganz OK vom Gewicht her, habs zwar nicht gewogen, aber laut Hersteller wiegen die so ca. 640 g als 26Zoll.
Das schwere sind eher die Reifen, bin am überlegen ob ich wieder auf SinglePly zurückrüste, das würde eher ne spürbare Erleichterung bringen. Aber sicher, die SingleTrack reicht von der Stabilität auch, die sind aber nur ca. 50g leichter als die MTX.

Hier die Herstellerinfo:


----------



## Human 2.0 (11. Oktober 2006)

@Fork: schickes Bike, wobei mir dein 06 besser gefallen hat. Aber das liegt wohl eher daran, dass mir die 06 allg besser gefallen.
Würde die Camo Felgen auch lieber nicht nehmen!

Ich interesse mich grad immer mehr für den DH-Bereich. War geil am WE in Bad Wildbad! 
Meint ihr ich kanns mit meinem 06 switch 1 DH technisch richtig krachen lassen???
Habe vor mir ne Boxxer Gabel zu holen, oder ist das zu extreme für mein switch?

Bin die DH2 Strecke in Wildbad gefahren und finds nur geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (11. Oktober 2006)

Wo wir grad bei Bikepark sind:

findet ihr es nicht auch ätzend wieviel mit dem Stinky oder BigHit durch die gegend fahren???
Ich mein ich habe ansich nichts gegen die Bikes. Aber ich bin gottfroh mir keines von beiden geholt zu haben... Rocky Mountain rules!!!


----------



## s.d (11. Oktober 2006)

Also als ich das Letzte mal in Bischofsmais war sind da fast genau so viele RMs rumgefahren wie Konas und Spezis. Wobei am Sonntag in Wagrain nur noch ein altes RM9 und ein RMX rumgefahren sind und wo wir gerade bei Wagrain sind da ist es echt geil war leider ein bisschen nass aber sonst echt top.


----------



## Mr.Fork (11. Oktober 2006)

@Human

Ich denke Du kannst mit nem Switch1 alles fahren. Schau mal womit vor einigen Jahren noch alles gefahren wurde! Sicherlich alles ne Frage der Fahrtechnik.
An den alten Switches sowie den alten RM 6-9 und alten Slayer bis 2004
gefällt mir der Rohrsatz rein optisch am besten. Sieht irgendwie archaisch aus.


----------



## Human 2.0 (11. Oktober 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Also als ich das Letzte mal in Bischofsmais war sind da fast genau so viele RMs rumgefahren wie Konas und Spezis. Wobei am Sonntag in Wagrain nur noch ein altes RM9 und ein RMX rumgefahren sind und wo wir gerade bei Wagrain sind da ist es echt geil war leider ein bisschen nass aber sonst echt top.



echt? also in Wildbad sind mir an einem halben Tag fünf Stinkys und drei BigHits über den weg gefahren.
Von RMs keine Spur.
Wobei beim IXS DH Cup am Sonntag einer ein RM9 fuhr.


----------



## Human 2.0 (11. Oktober 2006)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> @Human
> 
> Ich denke Du kannst mit nem Switch1 alles fahren. Schau mal womit vor einigen Jahren noch alles gefahren wurde! Sicherlich alles ne Frage der Fahrtechnik.
> An den alten Switches sowie den alten RM 6-9 und alten Slayer bis 2004
> gefällt mir der Rohrsatz rein optisch am besten. Sieht irgendwie archaisch aus.



Also, laut test im Freeride ist das 06 Switch ein absoluter allrounder. Was ich eigentlich voll und ganz bestätigen kann. War primär der grund warum ich es gekauft habe... Nur war ich mir nicht sicher ob 170vo und 178h für DH ausreichend sind.

Ist die Kombi machbar. 200vo (boxxer gabel) und 178hi? Oder ist das etwas zu derbe?

Ist da Gewichtsmäßig ein großer unterschied zwischen der Drop off triple und der Boxxer?


----------



## Jendo (12. Oktober 2006)

Die Boxxer ist sicherlich als Doppelbrücke gewichtstechnisch sehr gut für das Switch 06 zu empfehlen!
Da macht es keinen unterschied ob du 5 oder 35mm mehr Federweg vorne hast!
Schließlich gibt es ja auch Freaks die ne Doppelbrücke im HT fahren 

Meine Beobachtungen mit Bikepark und RM sind bis jetzt auch sehr kunterbunt. Meistens nimmt sich der anteil an Species und RMs nicht sonderlich viel, schlussendlich nimmt sich das auch gar nix, weil ja jeder fahren soll wie er lustig ist, was er sich leisten kann und was er fahren kann!
total Dicht, Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (12. Oktober 2006)

Dem stimme ich soweit absolut zu. Wobei sich die Boxxer und die DropOff sicher Performancemäßig um Welten unterscheiden, selbstverständlich zu Gunsten der Boxxer.
Das Switch ist sicher kein reinrassiges DH-Bike, aber trotzdem durchaus tauglich! Und über 7" Federweg hätten sich die Worldcup Fahrer vor wenigen Jahren sicher sehr gefreut.
Völlig nüchtern.

FLO


----------



## Alesana (12. Oktober 2006)

und ich muss sagen, in bischofsmais fahren immer so alte säcke mit übelstteuren rmx rum, die fahren dann die ganze zeit damit nur den biker x und den kinderparcour und schieben die dh strecke runter. is mir ma aufgefallen, is in bischofsmais immer so^^


----------



## Kind der Küste (12. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich mal mit dem Rad und nicht zum Snowboarden in die Berge komme, fahre ich bestimmt auch erstmal den Kinder Parcours.  *g*


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. Oktober 2006)

Mein Switch mal in Scharf!


----------



## uncultivated (12. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schönes Switch .

So als kleines i Tüpelchen, wäre noch ne goldene Sattelklemme nicht schlecht.


----------



## s.d (12. Oktober 2006)

JA echt schick aber mach bitte noch den Prophet aufkleber von der Gabel


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Oktober 2006)

hmm... sehr lecker!
ähm und achja falls du es mal in erwägung gezogen hast, eine rs pike (leicht  )
einzubauen, könnte man ja eventuell gegen aufpreis tauschen?


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. Oktober 2006)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> hmm... sehr lecker!
> ähm und achja falls du es mal in erwägung gezogen hast, eine rs pike (leicht  )
> einzubauen, könnte man ja eventuell gegen aufpreis tauschen?



Hoffentlich nur ein schlechter Witz oder?


----------



## Mr.Fork (12. Oktober 2006)

Genau die Felge will ich, aber beim deutschen Importeur kann man sie noch nicht bekommen


----------



## soederbohm (12. Oktober 2006)

*sabber* Auch haben will.  
Das sind aber nicht die FLW, oder? Gibts die im kommenden Jahr auch mit weißen Naben?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich werde auch weiße Felgen brauchen.... 
Weißt du auch wie viel die kosten?


----------



## bestmove (12. Oktober 2006)

SYNCROS FLW WHEELSET DISC

Klickst du auf Link, siehst du Preise


----------



## haural (12. Oktober 2006)

uncultivated schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Switch .
> 
> So als kleines i Tüpelchen, wäre noch ne goldene Sattelklemme nicht schlecht.



A propos goldene Sattelklemme. Gibt es die Hope denn auch in 30,9?  hab nämlich schon einige Anbieter durch und dieses Maß fehlt komischerweise immer. Also wenn jemand weiß wo...


----------



## switchNB (12. Oktober 2006)

Für die Sattelklemme mußt du den Außendurchmesser vom Rahmen nehmen, nicht den von der Sattelstütze. Ist glaub ich 31,8mm

hier z.B.


----------



## numinisflo (12. Oktober 2006)

Das benötigte Maß beim 2005er Switch für die Sattelklemme ist 34,9mm! Nicht wahr, Robert?


----------



## switchNB (12. Oktober 2006)

Wollt ich auch grad sagen bzw. ausbessern, sonst wär das Blech da ziemlich dünne  

Da hatte ich wohl noch das Maß vom 2002er Switch und dem ETS-X im Kopf...


----------



## Jendo (12. Oktober 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das benötigte Maß beim 2005er Switch für die Sattelklemme ist 34,9mm! Nicht wahr, Robert?


Alte Petze!
Dafür fahr ich jetzt nach LEipzig und geh mit der Filmcrew zum Blumentopf Konzert 
Der Film kommt übrigens anfang nächsten Jahrtausen im Kino ...
bis dann
Robert


----------



## haural (12. Oktober 2006)

Ok dann würds passen. Hat mich nur stutzig gemacht weil bei einem Anbieter der Sattelstützendurchmesser als Anhaltspunkt angegben war...muss halt ma messen.


----------



## numinisflo (12. Oktober 2006)

Viel Spaß Roberto! Ich werde dich am Wochenende mal anrufen.
Aber anstatt da rumzuhopsen solltet ihr mal den Film fertig machen. Vermutlich werde ich mich - altersbedingt - beim erscheinen des Films (wann auch immer) nicht einmal mehr an das Rocky Treffen erinnern können...

Cheers

RESI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (13. Oktober 2006)

hab mir die felgen und parts von syncros auf der eurobike angesehen. muss sagen überzeugt haben mich die verarbeitung und das finish der teile überhaupt nicht. früher waren das so geile cnc gefräßte teile, heute ist alles nur noch billig ramsch mit der optik des ehemaligen hightech spielzeugs, und das bei gleichem preis. der lack der felgen war billig ungleichmäßig, fast wie selbstgemacht, hätte nur noch gefehlt dass ein paar nasen drin sind. mein tipp sehts euch vorher irgendwo an und bestellt nicht gleich irgendwo - wenn das möglich ist


----------



## meth3434 (13. Oktober 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hab mir die felgen und parts von syncros auf der eurobike angesehen. muss sagen überzeugt haben mich die verarbeitung und das finish der teile überhaupt nicht. früher waren das so geile cnc gefräßte teile, heute ist alles nur noch billig ramsch mit der optik des ehemaligen hightech spielzeugs, und das bei gleichem preis. der lack der felgen war billig ungleichmäßig, fast wie selbstgemacht, hätte nur noch gefehlt dass ein paar nasen drin sind. mein tipp sehts euch vorher irgendwo an und bestellt nicht gleich irgendwo - wenn das möglich ist




Die Teile die auf der Eurobike am Syncros/Ritchey Stand zu sehen waren, waren lediglich Vorserienteile, wie bei so vielen Ausstellern auf einer Messe!
Im Gegensatz zu der Bearclaw Edition von RaceFace sieht der Lack zumindest in Serie 1A aus, davon konnte ich mich bereits selbst überzeugen! Alle Teile sind sehr gut pulverbeschichtet und man bekommt echt schöne Fräsarbeit für sein Geld! 

Nicht immer Halbwahrheiten laut durch die Gegend brüllen, davon hat keiner was 

cya
meth


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Oktober 2006)

also wenn sie ihre produkte so auf der eurobike präsentieren muss das nicht immer was mit halbwahrheit zu tun haben, meinst nicht auch?

die fräßarbeiten an den sattelstütze und die lackquali waren dort halt unter aller sau, und wenn dies nicht der wahrheit entspricht war es nicht meine absicht euch das zu erzählen, also bitte unterstell mir das nicht, ok ?


----------



## Sunface (13. Oktober 2006)

ok ich hab gehört dass ich wieder reden ´darf (völlig spamfrei) wenn ich mein switch zeige


----------



## rocsam (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum und interessiere mich für die Unterschiede zwischen dem 05er und 06er Switch, soweit ich mich bisher durchgekämpft habe, sind ein paar kurze Kommentare vorhanden, aber das reicht mir noch nicht zur Kaufentscheidung: Ich möchte nur All Mountain heizen, keine Bike-Parks,(wenn vielleicht doch, keine Leitern o.ä, keine Drops, sondern die Freeirde-Singletrail -Geschichten..) nur in den Alpen und zB am Schauindsland (blaue Raute!) so schnell und sicher/komfortabel wie möglich runterkommen. Reicht da das 05er mit ca 150mm oder ist das 06er für diesen Zweck doch besser?? Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Leute, die beide gefahren sind mir mal hier ihre Fahreindrücke schildern!


----------



## jota (19. Oktober 2006)

tach
all mountain ? 05er switch sl !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (19. Oktober 2006)

Lieber Roscam,
Ich bin beide gefahren bzw. habe beides gehabt ( Bilder unten)
Für mich hört es sich so an, als wenn das 2005er wesentlich besser geeignet
ist. Mit dem 2006er sind Abfahrten natürlich wesentlich Kommoder, aber das
bezahlst Du mit bis zu 1,5 kg mehr. Ich habe mein 2006er wieder verkauft und ein 2005er genommen. Touren sind damit kein Problem. Eine Alternative
wäre vielleicht noch das neue Slayer, welches mir persönlich aber nicht zusagt.


----------



## Jendo (19. Oktober 2006)

Nimm unbedingt ein 2005er Switch!
Und wie Jota schon sagt am besten ein SL (nochmals leichter als die normale Version)! Das Switch ist eigentlich fÃ¼r normale Bikeparkfahrer unkaputtbar (auÃer ein paar anbauteile) und das ist schon das alte Switch mit 152mm! Das Switch ab 06 ist einfach nur noch fett und das in jeglicher hinsicht, viel Federweg viel Gewicht und zur zeit noch viele â¬ 

FÃ¼r deine geschilderten Zwecke reicht daher vÃ¶llig ein Switch SL!
GRuÃ
Robert


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
Schauts mal was ich erworben hab:








Endlich hab ich auch ein Switch!


----------



## Mr.Fork (19. Oktober 2006)

Gratulation!
Hatte ich auch mal GuckstDU Hier




Danach das!




dann nen 2006er, jetzt wieder nen 05er


----------



## Jendo (19. Oktober 2006)

Ist das ein 2003er Modell, FlowZero ??
Sörensbike sieht, sah hingegen eher nach 2004 aus ...mmh?
klärt mich auf.
Robert


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Oktober 2006)

Bin jetzt auch Switch Fan; deine alten Switches schauen auch echt schick aus! Hatte bis jetzt nicht gedacht dass jemand hier im Forum ein Switch Ltd hat. Hatte auch schon erwägt ein Switch Ltd zu kaufen, aber der VP war mir (nem Schüler) zu hoch, also wählte ich das noble Switch Canuck .

@ Jendo: Ja das ist ein 03er Modell.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. Oktober 2006)

mr fork hat ja noch übleren bikeverschleiß als ich ...
aber sein specialized reifen an einem rocky (...)
einestages werde ich auch wieder switchen wobei
wenn ab 2006 leider gefallen mir die 2007 nicht wirklich


----------



## Mr.Fork (19. Oktober 2006)

@Jendo
Das obere war nen 2003er SE
Das Untere ne 2005er Sonderedition anläßlich der Roco-Dämpfereinführung

@Ohlenschleyer Naja zum verschleissen reicht die Zeit nicht


----------



## Jendo (19. Oktober 2006)

ja, hatte es danach auch bemerkt das du ja auch ein Canuckbild hattest...
Auf jedenfall zwei sehr geile Bikes, nur finde ich die Dämpferlänge im 2003er Switch nicht so gut gelungen!


----------



## coma1976 (19. Oktober 2006)

n ábend hat jemand ne ahnung ab wann die 07er modelle so in den umlauf kommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Oktober 2006)

@ Jendo: Das mit der Dämpferlänge finde ich auch, aber ich kann darüber hinwegsehen . Ich werde das bike über den Winter aufbauen und ab und zu ein paar update Fotos mit neuen Parts hier reinstellen.

@ coma: Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich denke im November sollte es soweit sein.


----------



## Mr.Fork (19. Oktober 2006)

@coma   Felix DU behälst dein switch! Verstanden!


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Oktober 2006)

Das musst du mit deinen 150 Switches sagen .


----------



## Mr.Fork (19. Oktober 2006)

4


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

coma1976 schrieb:


> n ábend hat jemand ne ahnung ab wann die 07er modelle so in den umlauf kommen???



Das hängt vom Modell ab. 
letztes Jahr sagte Mann mir auch November-> Dezember. 
Wirklich bekommen habe ich es aber erst Anfang März.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (19. Oktober 2006)

Schönes Switch Flow.Zero!

Sören - 4 verschiedene Switchs könnte meiner Meinung nach schon fast Weltrekord sein.

Zu den Lieferzeiten: Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die neuen Modelle schon im November ausgeliefert werden. Wie Klaus schon richtig sagte, dauerte dies bei den 06ern ja auch ne ganze Weile.

Mit meinem Switch bin ich schon zwei Monate nicht mehr gefahren - momentan ist es Ausstellungsstück beim Frank. Wird aber sehr bald abgeholt und dann auch wieder viel gefahren - mit dem RMX kann ich bei uns einfach nichts anfangen, für unsere "Berge" einfach too much....

Gruß an alle!

FLO


----------



## s.d (20. Oktober 2006)

Sauber endlich hast du deine Karre und ich muß nicht mehr das geheule anhören  und ohhhhhhh ich sehe ja gerade es ist schon so weit  
Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen dauerte länger als geplant 
Bis morgen a runde streeten falls ich dazu in der Lage bin
keep da sennalp real in da hood brother- i ziech mir izt de roam nei viel spaß in der schul


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Oktober 2006)

Danke Danke s.d . Bisch wieder besoffen um 4:14 heimkommen .
Oh ja Sennalp in da Hood 

@ Flo: Komm mal zu uns, da rentiert sich dein RMX garantiert !


----------



## De Frog (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Bitte um eure Hilfe. Ich verzweifel noch...   

Baue mir gerade ein Switch 2005 auf, und habe Probleme mit dem vorderen Umwerfer. Irgendwie bekomme Ich das Teil nicht tief genug positioniert. Die kette liegt im Käfig auf. Probiert habe Ich jetzt einen Deore top swing top pull und einen xt top swing dual pull. Kennt wer das Problem, oder stell ich mich nur zu dumm an. welche fahrt ihr so...

Jetzt schon Dank an alle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde das Problem nur zu gerne kennen lernen, aber mir fehlt der Adapter zum anbauen des Umwerfers...


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Oktober 2006)

De Frog schrieb:


> Umwerfer. Irgendwie bekomme Ich das Teil nicht tief genug positioniert. Die kette liegt im Käfig auf.



Das ist bei mir auch so. Und meins ist als Komplettrad gekauft worden.  
Ein grösseres drittes Kettenblatt würde sicher helfen, aber das will ich eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Alesana (22. Oktober 2006)

Kefü


----------



## Jendo (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Frog,
Das Problem mit deinem Umwerfer betrifft hier nur einen ganz kleinen Teil, da wir fast alle Kettenführungen verbaut haben. Insofern nimms uns alten RM-Freaks nicht übel wenn keiner deine Frage beantworten kann. Aber ruf doch einfach mal bei Bikeaction an und frag welcher Umwerfertyp montiert werden muss, dafür sind die ja da, oder frag deinen Händler vorort.
Gruß und schönen Sonntag an Alle,
Rob


----------



## Kaefer (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Switcher,
habe ein riesiges Problem, mir ist das Sitzrohr unterhalb der Sattelklemme über dem Verstärkungswinkell gebrochen, ergo Rahmen Schrott ! Bin eher ein gemäßigter Fahrer, also keine übermäßige Belastung, Sattelstütze war immer weit genug, mindestens bis unter Oberrohr reingeschoben. Habe schon ne Mail an Bikeaction geschickt, bin mal gespannt. Rahmen ist Baujahr 02, also eines der ersten Switch. Kennt jemand das Problem?
Gruß Käfer


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. Oktober 2006)

ich net aber wegen dem Umwerfer, da könnst doch auch en E Type oder wie der  heißt nehmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. Oktober 2006)

wenn jemand eine 2004er Z150 SL für sein switch braucht. soll er sich melde, vllt gibts ja paar interessenten die sowas suchen, shcaut einfach mal in meinen bikemarkt


----------



## coma1976 (23. Oktober 2006)

@mr fork: keine angst ich bleibe meinem switch treu!!! spätestens bis wir endlich mal wieder biken gehen!!!


----------



## el Lingo (23. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal zwei kurze Videos von meinem Switch. Wir waren in Alfeld bei den Jamaica-Bikern. Ein netter kleiner Spielplatz. Nichts großes, aber nette Leute und eine Menge Spaß...
Nummer 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5s7kHDrlLc

und Nummer 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKBDE3mC0t8

Der zweite Drop hätte ruhig ein paar Meter weiter hinten die Landung haben können. Beim ersten Mal bin ich dann doch komplett unten gelandet. Aber so ein Switch ist erstaunlich gut in solchen Situationen. Ich bin wirklich begeistert von ihm!


----------



## maple leaf (23. Oktober 2006)

@el Lingo

coole vid´s! gibts da noch mehr von Dir?

respect bas


----------



## el Lingo (23. Oktober 2006)

Bin dabei, noch ein paar Videos zu laden. Auch aus dem Racepark Harz in Schulenberg. Wenn ich das nächste Mal bei uns in Celle fahre, will ich zusehen, dass auch noch ein bisschen was gefilmt wird.


----------



## Jendo (23. Oktober 2006)

Sehr nice Lingo!
Aber den zweiten muss man doch ins Flat springen, das der Spaß macht 
Gruß Jendo


----------



## Redking (23. Oktober 2006)

De Frog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bitte um eure Hilfe. Ich verzweifel noch...
> 
> ...



Hier meine Antwort ich ich schonmal jemanden gegeben habe. 

Auf meinen steht: D M-580A  Es ist ein LX topswing downpull angesteuert.

Fahre aber ein 06 Modell

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (23. Oktober 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Sehr nice Lingo!
> Aber den zweiten muss man doch ins Flat springen, das der Spaß macht
> Gruß Jendo




Ich habe nur gewartet, bis diese Aussage von dir kommt 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (23. Oktober 2006)

Im Grunde schon, aber Flat Drops sind einfach für´n Hintern und erst recht, wenn´s 3m sind.

Lade grad noch ein paar kleine Videos hoch...


----------



## DC. (24. Oktober 2006)

hallo, ich hab da mal eine frage zu einem älteren switch, ist glaub ich ein 2001er modell, aber seht selbst.



jetzt die frage zum federweg. wenn es jetz so wie es da steht 130mm hinten hat, besteht da die möglichkeit das man durch eine andere wippe oder einen anderen dämpfer 152mm erhält?
ich möchte mir das bike evtl kaufen und es wäre schön wenn ich später mal mit mehr federweg umher shredden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (24. Oktober 2006)

Pornobremse!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (24. Oktober 2006)

hope ? too much porn for me !


----------



## Alesana (24. Oktober 2006)

@dc: 170mm mit 37mm hub einbauen. dann haste das selbe wie die 2003er. edit: dein switch is 2002


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Oktober 2006)

immer wieder was neues, schaltwerk kettenblatt und sattelstütze müssen noch erneuert werden, gabel kommt wieder ne pike rein, die  geht einfahc besser, neues schaltauge, ich hoffe das hält jetzt besser wie das alte


----------



## Jendo (25. Oktober 2006)

Warum taugt Dir denn die MZ nicht?
Ich hab ja auch den Schritt von Pike zu Z150 gemacht und bin wirklich sehr opositiv angetan von der Gabel. Die Pike hat einfach auf ruppigen Trails meiner Meinung nach nix verloren, da hat sie auch dem DH in BoziDar kläglich versagt. Dagegen schluckt die MZ so ziemlich alles was man ihr in den Weg schmeißt.


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Oktober 2006)

welche taugt dir die stahlfeder oder die luftfederversion?

die marzocchi hat auf trails einfach lang nicht die akribie einer pike, mit der war das vr fest mit dem boden verbunden, das merkt man bei der z150 sl deutlich dass dem nicht so ist. würd zwar super geil reinpassen, aber wenn die funktion nich tstimmt, hilfts halt net


----------



## Jendo (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab zum Glück die Stahlfederversion. Hatte mich damals aufgrund von Flatsprüngen und bikepark unbedenklichkeit für die Stahl, anstatt für die Luftversion entschieden.
Aber wenn Du sagst das die Luffroke da mit der Stahlpike nicht mithält, ist es sicherlich die richtige Entscheidung.
GRuß
Robert


----------



## el Lingo (26. Oktober 2006)

Und noch mal eins von meinem, weil das Blau doch so schön ist...


----------



## Jendo (26. Oktober 2006)

hast du noch ein altes 7.0 Schaltwerk???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (26. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## el Lingo (27. Oktober 2006)

Jendo, gutes Auge! Ist tatsächlich ein 7.0 Schaltwerk. Habe ich mir dieses Jahr besorgt, als mein 9.0SL hin war.


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=28734

greets,


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (1. November 2006)

Mein Rocky!!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. November 2006)

Sehr sehr schön! Auch das Gold vom Steuersatz passt gut rein!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2006)

Seltene Farbe und echt schön 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (1. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Seltene Farbe und echt schön
> 
> G.



Stimmt, ich habe öfter Switch Stealths gesehen als rote Switches!


----------



## el Lingo (1. November 2006)

Das sieht einfach klasse aus! Ich überlegte auch, ob ich mein Switch diesen Winter neu lackieren lasse und zwar in Rot. Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich es machen werde. Das ist das alte vom Lenzen, oder? Sonst kenne ich kein rotes S3.
Ein paar Dinge würde ich farblich anders gestalten, aber im Großen und Ganzen soll meins sehr ähnlich werden


----------



## neikless (1. November 2006)

ich mag diese bling bling gold steuersätze nicht so aber das bike ist BAMM! 
10 Points !


----------



## maple leaf (1. November 2006)

@KLO-3xPPP-I

wirklich super schönes Switch und ein rotes 05er ist wirklich sehr sehr selten! Die goldenen Akzente inspirieren mich jetzt schon!

cheers bas


----------



## TurboLenzen (1. November 2006)

@maple leaf: Um genau zu sein, die Lackierung gab es nur einmal in Deutschland! Daher wirklich sehr, sehr selten..


----------



## maple leaf (1. November 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> @maple leaf: Um genau zu sein, die Lackierung gab es nur einmal in Deutschland! Daher wirklich sehr, sehr selten..



dachte ich mir fast! mal sehen wann Dein 06er hier auftaucht!


----------



## TurboLenzen (1. November 2006)

Glaub kaum, dass es in dem Forum auftauchen wird.. Geht nämlich ins Ausland


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (1. November 2006)

Ja richtig, is das alte vom Lenzen! Hatte mich auch direkt in die Farbe verliebt...


----------



## numinisflo (1. November 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem genialen Bike! Das Rot ist einfach traumhaft schön und auch sehr gut aufgebaut. 

Viel Spaß damit und auch hier im Switch Thread.

Love the ride.

FLO


----------



## Cascadeur (5. November 2006)

bild von meinem switch, aufgenommen vor einer woche bei einer kleinen freeride session im kleinwalsertal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (5. November 2006)

was ist mit dem rotem s3 ausm test in der FREERIDE?


----------



## el Lingo (5. November 2006)

So, liege faul auf dem Sofa und bin geschafft. Das Switch ist schon was anderes bergauf, verglichen mit dem Slayer. Aber dafür viel geiler bergab. Norddeutschland hat zwar nicht viele Berge, aber im Deister war es heute einfach klasse. SUper Trails, hier und da was gebaut. Ein Tipp für alle Nordlichter hier.
Und schön schlammig war es dann auch noch:


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (5. November 2006)

geil genau so muss das sein !


----------



## Jendo (5. November 2006)

Cascadeur schrieb:


> bild von meinem switch, aufgenommen vor einer woche bei einer kleinen freeride session im kleinwalsertal.



Heißes Bike, aber ein größeres Bild dürfte noch mehr Details deines Schlittens offenbaren! Also poste mal bitte noch ein paar Pics mit besserer Auflösung
Gruß Robert


----------



## Sw!tch (6. November 2006)

juhu jungs meine 66 rc is heut gekommen  

schönes richi... die deemac sehen mit dem braunen lack sehr geil aus


----------



## Flow.Zero (6. November 2006)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> juhu jungs meine 66 rc is heut gekommen
> 
> schönes richi... die deemac sehen mit dem braunen lack sehr geil aus




Ich hab mir auch gerade eine gekauft


----------



## Sw!tch (7. November 2006)

feine sache!

es ist unglaublich wieviel geiler sich das bike jetzt fahren lässt als mit der niedrigen pike!!!!! und die gabel selbst ist auch der hammer


----------



## Alesana (7. November 2006)

ich hab auch ne 66rc2bla und das fährt sich sehr gut, grad im richie...


----------



## lanno (8. November 2006)

...und da kommt meins.

Abgelichtet mit grausam hoher Sattelstütze! 

Kann mir jemand etwas zu den Übersetzungsverhältnissen am Hinterbau erzählen???
Will die Coladose im Rahmen gegen nen ordentlichen Vanilla RC tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (8. November 2006)

lanno schrieb:


> ...und da kommt meins.
> 
> Abgelichtet mit grausam hoher Sattelstütze!
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike und noch dazu richtig geil in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## el Lingo (8. November 2006)

Übersetzung müßte bei etwa 3:1 liegen. Dämpfer hat 50mm Hub und das Bike 152mm Federweg, ergibt gerundet 3:1
Aber wozu brauchst Du das, wenn Du nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen möchtest? Die Länge ist wohl eher der entscheidende Punkt. Für alle Switch BJ 2005 und 2005 190mm.


----------



## Jendo (8. November 2006)

Servus Jens,
hast ja endlich den richtigen Bike-RM-Thread gefunden 
Wozu bracuhst du denn das Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Dämpfer?
Also wenn du einen Stahlfederdämpfer suchst bracuhst du nur ne 190er Einbaulänge und die passende Feder! Wieviel wiegst du denn?
GRuß,
 Robert


----------



## haural (8. November 2006)

@Ianno: Das ist doch n 04er Switch oder? Da ich momentan ein solches aufbau, hätt ich mal n paar Fragen.

1. Was wiegt es denn in der Konfiguration?
2. Wie gut passt die Pike, bzw. was verträgt sie? Drops/Bikepark/etc.? welches Modell?
3. Welchen Dämpfer hast du hinten? Bei mir sieht der Abstand zwischen Sitzrohr und Dämpfer irgendwie geringer aus...vielleicht 5 mm.

Bin z.T. noch unentschlossen hinsichtlich Aufbau: Pike vs. MZ Z1 sowie Fox Float RL (verbaut) vs. Fox DHX 5.0 oder ähnlichen Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## el Lingo (8. November 2006)

Haural, hast Du vielleicht nen 16,5er Rahmen? Das könnte die Erklärung für den geringeren Abstand sein. Bei meinem 16,5er ist das nämlich so...


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=29859


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanno (9. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Servus Jens,
> hast ja endlich den richtigen Bike-RM-Thread gefunden
> Wozu bracuhst du denn das Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Dämpfer?
> Also wenn du einen Stahlfederdämpfer suchst bracuhst du nur ne 190er Einbaulänge und die passende Feder! Wieviel wiegst du denn?
> ...




@ Robert: Hallo Robert (Rob J????) 

Ich wollte mir die Federhärte ziemlich genau aussuchen weil ich ein kleiner Abstimmungsfanatiker bin!

Gewicht liegt gerade bei ca. 90kg... hast Du ne Empfehlung für mich?


----------



## lanno (9. November 2006)

haural schrieb:


> @Ianno: Das ist doch n 04er Switch oder? Da ich momentan ein solches aufbau, hätt ich mal n paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Was wiegt es denn in der Konfiguration?
> 2. Wie gut passt die Pike, bzw. was verträgt sie? Drops/Bikepark/etc.? welches Modell?
> ...




@haural: jap, ein 04er Switch SL...

Gewicht? Keine Ahnung...ich werds mal wiegen!
Die Pike ist Super im Switch, sehr steif und gut abgestimmt auch für harte Aktionen! Ich hab die ganz simple 05er Pike 409...keine luft kein Klimbim, nur Stahlfeder/Öl...

Dämfer ist ne Fox Float RL AVA ProPedal Dose. Und das Ding ist der einzige Schwachpunkt am sonst sehr gelungenen Bike!
Luftdämpfer sucks...oder er wird inkontinent! Bei mir ist beides!
Aber er hat 190mm Einbaulänge...


----------



## Jendo (9. November 2006)

lanno schrieb:


> @ Robert: Hallo Robert (Rob J????)
> 
> Ich wollte mir die Federhärte ziemlich genau aussuchen weil ich ein kleiner Abstimmungsfanatiker bin!
> 
> Gewicht liegt gerade bei ca. 90kg... hast Du ne Empfehlung für mich?



Meine Empfehlung von einer 600-650er Feder kommt hier von Berechnung Federrate!
Also, da kannst Du nochmals für Dich nachschauen was Dir beliebt.
Gruß,
Robert


----------



## jota (9. November 2006)

tach
das überstzungsverhältnis des hinterbaus sollte man nicht auseracht lassen.
ich wiege 95kg und habe ne 800 feder im mz roco.
bei 90kg wüde ich eher zu einer 700-750 federhärte tendieren.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (9. November 2006)

Ich würde auch zu ner 750er Feder tendieren. Ich wiege 85kg und hab mir jetzt ne 700er geholt. Hab nen DHX 5.0 Dämpfer drin.


----------



## haural (9. November 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Haural, hast Du vielleicht nen 16,5er Rahmen? Das könnte die Erklärung für den geringeren Abstand sein. Bei meinem 16,5er ist das nämlich so...



Hab ich tatsächlich. Hätt nicht gedacht dass die Rahmengrößen da so unterschiedlich sind...ein cm hätt mir hinsichtlich Sattelstütze bestimmt bissl geholfen.



lanno schrieb:


> @haural: jap, ein 04er Switch SL...
> 
> Gewicht? Keine Ahnung...ich werds mal wiegen!
> Die Pike ist Super im Switch, sehr steif und gut abgestimmt auch für harte Aktionen! Ich hab die ganz simple 05er Pike 409...keine luft kein Klimbim, nur Stahlfeder/Öl...
> ...



Danke mal für die Infos. Ist der Float echt so schlecht. Bin immer noch am Schwanken zwischen Luft und Stahldämpfung (sowohl vorn als auch hinten). Momentan tendier ich eher zu Stahl...aber bis zum Frühjahr is ja nochn bissl. Und stimmt, 190 ist leicht und viel zu finden.


----------



## Sw!tch (9. November 2006)

also wenn dir der nicht scmeckt würd ich n rock shox pearl 3.3 empfehlen!


----------



## patrick_1984 (9. November 2006)

hi

hab mal ne frage zu federgabeln. hatte bis jetzt immer in meinem 03er switch ne dirt jumper mit 130mm. nun soll aber mal was bessres kommen, sollte aber trotzdem noch normale ausfallenden haben.
was haltet ihr davon
http://www.actionsports.de/Federgabeln-Daempfer/Marzocchi-All-Mountain-SL-2005::9550.html
oder von der
http://www.actionsports.de/Federgabeln-Daempfer/Marzocchi-Junior-T-black-2006::8277.html

oder habt ihr eine agnz andere idee

gruß patrick


----------



## el Lingo (9. November 2006)

Also ich würde mir auf keinen Fall eine Doppelbrückengabel in mein Switch bauen, damit ginge zuviel der Vielseitigkeit verloren. Die Allmountain ist sicher sehr gut, aber es kommt drauf an, was Du von Deinem Bike erwartest. Ich habe sie selber noch nicht getestet, aber ich würde sie eher im Touren-Bereich denn im FR eingeordnet sehen.


----------



## Jendo (9. November 2006)

patrick_1984 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab mal ne frage zu federgabeln. hatte bis jetzt immer in meinem 03er switch ne dirt jumper mit 130mm. nun soll aber mal was bessres kommen, sollte aber trotzdem noch normale ausfallenden haben.
> was haltet ihr davon
> ...


Scheint so als ob du eine Gabel ohne Steckachse suchst!?!
Ich wäre dann eher für die AM1 wenn du in Richtung Tour mehr orientiert bist. Falls Du aber lieber Bikeparkaction willst greif ruhig zur junior T. Im Gegensatz zu Lingo finde ich die Doppelbrücke nicht wirklich störend. Hatte ja selber ne lange Zeit eine 888 im Switch. EInziges Manlo war hierbei das ich gerne im Wiegetritt mal mit dem Knie gegen die Standrohre getreten habe und das ich die Gabel nie wirklich ausnutzen konnte im Leipziger Flachland...Somit bin ich dann auf SingleCrown umgestiegen. Und um mal das Argument der SingelCrom Gabeln der besseren Vielseitigkeit ausdem Wind zus schlagen: Wer von EUch macht X-Ups, Thail Whips oder dreht den Lenker in der Spitzkurve weiter als 90grad in eine Richtung???
Eigentlich daher die Junior T ne Gute Wahl.

GRuß
Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (10. November 2006)

Doppelbrückengabeln sind an sich nicht so schlecht. Im Downhill haben sie meiner Meinung nach auch ganz gute Vorteile, insbesondere, da der Lenkwinkel stärker eingeschränkt ist. Kann beim Downhill tatsächlich manchmal nützlicher sein. 

Aber wegen dem Federweg braucht man sicherlich nicht mehr auf eine Doppelbrückengabel zurückgreifen. 2007 gibts ja schon z.B. die Mega-Einfachbrückengabel Totem. 

Half X-Ups gehen auch mit Doppelbrückengabel (habe ich schon mal beim RMX hingekriegt), sieht stylisch aus, wenn  mans bis zum Anschlag kriegt...


----------



## lanno (10. November 2006)

@ Jendo, jota, KLO- 3xPPP- I....

...danke Jungs. das hilft doch schon mal weiter! werde mich dann erstmal auf den goldenen Mittelweg orientieren und ne 700er Feder anschlagen!

Also wer noch nen Dämpfer mit 190mm Einbaulänge, vorzugsweise nen Vanilla RC hat der melde sich doch mal bei mir!

@ lingo....

...sag mal du rockst im Deister?
ich bin nicht weit weg in Holzminden und im Solling!? Warst du schon im Funpark unterwegs?


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. November 2006)

Nimm die All mountain! Ist wesentlich besser und leichter als die Doppelbrücke!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2006)

lanno schrieb:


> @ ......und ne 700er Feder anschlagen!
> 
> Also wer noch nen Dämpfer mit 190mm Einbaulänge, vorzugsweise nen Vanilla RC hat der melde sich doch mal bei mir!


 

Wenn ich da mal kurz was sagen darf  
MAch Dich mal schlau, ob eine 700er Feder in einen RC reinpasst.
Meine 650er Feder war damals schon "grenzwertig". Den Federteller konnte man nur schwer montieren aber das eigentliche Problem war der Federdurchmesser. Abstand Feder zum Ausgleichsbehälter war gerade noch 1-1.5mm. Auch hat es gerade so noch hingehauen die Feder aufzuschieben und nicht am Steg des Ausgleichbehälters hängen zu bleiben. Was ich sagen will ist, wäre sie dicker gewesen, hätte ich die Feder garnicht erst bis zur Aufnahme bekommen.

Jetzt werden einige sagen,Aber das ist doch alles Fox und muss passen, was ich auch dachte. Ist aber nicht unbedingt so!

Ich würde das erst abklären. Ne Foxfeder kostet ja auch nicht gerade nur 20 Euro.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2006)

Evtl. kannst Du auf dem Bild erkennen was ich meine. Leider ist die Perspektive nicht optimal.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2006)

Er braucht aber nur eine für 50mm Hub und die sind wesentlich kleiner.
Hatte mal ein mit 900er Federhärte für einen Foxdämpfer. Ging ohne Problemne.
Also denke ich er muß nur Glück haben und dann zufällig die richtige bekommen die paßt 

G.


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. November 2006)

@Steppenwolf-RM: Sieht auf dem Foto so aus, als hättest du die Feder für den DHX 5.0 Dämpfer in deinem Vanilla verbaut!? Schau mal wie weit die untere Seite der Feder vom Dämpfer weg steht! Sieht man extrem am Teller. Sieht so aus, als würde die gar nicht richtig auf dem Teller aufliegen?!? Die Federn fürn DHX haben nämlich 35mm Innendurchmesser und die für den Vanilla Dämpfer haben nämlich nur 32mm ID. Das kann schon sein, dass deine Feder einfach zu dick ist und für den Vanilla RC nicht passt..

Gruß,


----------



## el Lingo (10. November 2006)

Lanno, ich komme aus Celle und bin daher viel hier unterwegs. Aber ich habe den Deister und die Trails der Jungs dort für mich entdeckt. Viel mehr brauche ich da nicht. Ist ja nicht wirklich weit bis hin und die Strecken dort sind schon nett. Dazu gibt´s Drops, Jumps und vieles mehr. Werde am Sonntag wieder dort sein. Im Solling war ich auch schon ein paar mal bei Bauer Kumlehn. Aber das ist schon ne Weile her und irgendwie immer bei Unwetter. Einmal fuhr ich gerade auf den Zieltable zu, als ich sah, wie so eine kleine Holzhütte rechts der Strecke von einer Windböhe angehoben und umgekippt wurde. Der Wind kam also genau von der Seite. Da habe ich den Sprung dann gelassen, um nicht in die Bäume zu fliegen...
Rob, ich mache X-Ups und da würde eine Doppelbrücke ziemlich stören...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2006)

Hab das Bike nichtmehr. 

Hatte aber eine 32mm ID Feder verbaut gehabt. 
Der Durchmesser steigt halt enorm an wenn sich die Federrate erhöht. Die 400er Feder dazu war ein Spielzeug dagegen und vom Gewicht her ein Unterschied wie TAg und NAcht 


@LB Jörg
Wenn das geht, is ja gut.
Wollte IHn nur vor Finanziellen einbußen bewahren.

Kurz wegen der Größe:
In meinem Switch war ein 4way.
max. Feder für den Dämpfer war 550x2,0
Ich wollte aber 600 > daraufhin wurde mir die nächst längere Feder geschickt 600x2,2 glaube ich. 
Für den Einbau musste ich die Feder leicht zusammen drücken. Der Federteller hat dann aber locker drin gesessen.

Ich glaube daher nicht, dass es unterschiedliche Federn für 222mm oder 190mm Einbaulänge gibt. Es ist nur die Länge anders.

Wie auch immer, wenn´s geht is ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (10. November 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Rob, ich mache X-Ups und da würde eine Doppelbrücke ziemlich stören...



...dann könnte es ungünstig werden.
Wollte lediglich  damit sagen das die wenigsten Biker unter uns die absoluten Trickwunder sind und die volle Lenkerdrehung brauchen. Deweiteren bin ich der Meinung das eine 150mm Allmountain bei weitem nicht so steif ist wie eine Junior T, wenn man bedenkt das beide keine Steckachse haben. Gewicht ist aber sicherlich ein springender Punkt, wie Sören anmerkte.
GRuß
Rob


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab das Bike nichtmehr.
> 
> Hatte aber eine 32mm ID Feder verbaut gehabt.
> Der Durchmesser steigt halt enorm an wenn sich die Federrate erhöht. Die 400er Feder dazu war ein Spielzeug dagegen und vom Gewicht her ein Unterschied wie TAg und NAcht
> ...




Die 900er war serienmäßig in einem Fox Vanilla.
Und habe gerade nachgemessen eine 750er mal 2.2 ist 130mm im ungespannten Zustand lang.
Falls es irgendjemanden weiterhilft.

G.


----------



## lanno (10. November 2006)

@ el Ligno...jaja, das wetter im Solling. Dafür lernt man hier auf rutschigen Untergrund zu fahren und bleibt nicht beim SchönWetterBiken...

@ alle...besten Dank für die ganzen Tips zum Dämpfer! Ab jetzt suche ich nen Vanilla RC mit 700er Feder. Hab gerade noch ein wenig gerechnet!

Also anbieten!!!

...und dann werd ich mal ein paar neue Pics vom Switch machen!


----------



## Alesana (10. November 2006)

^^


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. November 2006)

Ist das Switch so klein oder bist du so groß?


----------



## patrick_1984 (10. November 2006)

hi

danke für die antworten.mit der am sl hat es sch erledigt weil die nicht mehr im angebot für 299 ist. aufs gewicht kommts mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so drauf an, wiege selbst genug  
was für gabeln würen denn noch so in frage kommen.
sollte aber auch nicht zuteuer sein. hab mir eigentlich das limit bei 300 gesetzt. 50 mehr würde ich auch noch verkraften.
@ jendo: ja du hast recht. ich such eine gabel ohne steckachse.

gruß patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bearcat211 (10. November 2006)

@ Patrick : Ich baue im Moment mein Switch SL wieder um zu einem richtigen 
                SL.  Das heisst das meine 66 RC und mein Swinger 4 Way Coil 
                gewechselt werden für leichteres Material (Fox 36 R und Swinger 
                4 Air).                  
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Fox 36 im Switch ?


----------



## Soulbrother (10. November 2006)

Ich hatte kurzzeitig meine Marzocchi Z150 FR SL (2,2 Kg) gegen die Fox (2,4Kg)gewechselt.

Aber nicht allzu lange,dann wurde wieder zurückgebaut.

Mich haben zum Einen das Mehrgewicht (+200gr) und zum Anderen (was letztendlich ausschlaggebend war) die geringere Einbauhöhe gestört.

Das die Fox allerdings Funktionstechnisch über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist,muß wohl nicht extra erwähnt werden 





Falls du auf die Steckachse verzichten kannst wäre meine Empfehlung für dich definitiv die Marzocchi All Mountain SL,allerdings nur die von 2005!Diese  ist bisher die leichteste Version (2,0Kg)von allen Marzocchi All Mountain seit es diese Gabeln gibt.





Und falls doch nur mit Steckachse,dann wäre für mich nach wie vor die Z150SL der Favorit


----------



## BommelMaster (10. November 2006)

so eine hätte ich zu veräußern -a lso wenn jeamnd interesse hätte, einfach melden


----------



## bearcat211 (11. November 2006)

Soulbrother : Die 2007 Fox 36 hat jetzt 160 mm Hub, also hat sie auch ein cm
                  mehr Einbauhöhe.  Hat die Gabel nicht am Unterrohr 
                  eingeschlagen wenn der Lenker 90° gedreht war ?   Ich hatte
                  erst auch eine Z150SL, und die war auch 2.430 g. schwer (inkl.
                  Steckachse).


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2006)

Ans Unterrohr hatte sie nicht geschlagen,sie kam nur sehr dicht an die Zugführung heran!War aber kein Problem.

Zu meinen Gewichtsangaben kann ich dir versichern,daß alle Gabeln von mir selbst,immer auf derselben Waage (aber nimm 5 verschiedene Waagen und wahrscheinlich hast du dann 5 verschiedene Gewichte)gewogen wurden.100%ig verlässlich bleibt somit aber im Endeffekt die Differenz zwischen den einzelnen Gabeln.

@Bommel,jetzt würde mich mal interressieren wieviel deine Z150SL wiegt?


----------



## Jendo (11. November 2006)

Mal als generelle Gabelfrage:
Gibt es überhaupt noch Gabeln mit 150mm und Schnellspanner außer der Allmountain von MZ ?

@Patrick: Und Du willst definitv nicht auf Steckachse umrüsten? Sonst hättest du eine viel größere Auswahl, würdest dazu noch sicherlich ein viel steifere Gabel bekommen und im endeffekt sicherlich günstiger kommen da mehr Auswahl am Markt ist. Das gesparte kannst Du ja dann in die neue Nabe stecken 

Rob


----------



## BommelMaster (11. November 2006)

ich hab mal ca 2,4 kg gewogen, habs aber nimmer genau im kopf


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Mal als generelle Gabelfrage:
> Gibt es überhaupt noch Gabeln mit 150mm und Schnellspanner außer der Allmountain von MZ ?
> Rob



Sherman Breakout.
Ab und zu sogar noch in nagelneu und saubillig bei Ebay, weil es eigentlich keiner mehr ohne Steckachse braucht.......ähhhh fast keiner 

G.


----------



## haural (11. November 2006)

Hätte mal ne Frage zu Switches und Sattelstützen. Wie weit zieht ihr eure Stütze max. aus? Oder anders rum, wie weit versenkt ihr sie mindestens wenn ihr z.B. bergauf fahrt?

Normalerweise heißt es ja: Mindestens Schnittpunkt Oberrohr. Da das Switch aber eine Verstärkung zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr hat...


----------



## neikless (11. November 2006)

rocky schreibt 10cm vor ! auf die verstrebung würde ich mich nicht verlassen !
wie du schon sagtest min. schnittpunkt oberrohr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (11. November 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> rocky schreibt 10cm vor !



das ist schon ein Haufen. Wahrscheinlich ist da ne ziemlich hohe Sicherheit reingerechnet.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei normaler Fahrt (keine Sprünge etc.) nicht auch um die 5 reichen...rahmentechnisch.

Wenn es wirklich 10 sein müssen kann man eine Stütze, abgesehen von Teleskop, für alle Einsatzzwecke ja vergessen. Will ja beim bergauftreppeln mit meim 16,5er nicht ständig mit den Knien an mein Ellbogen stoßen

Wie seht ihr eigentlich den Einsatz einer Adapterhülse, die natürlich entsprechend weit ins Oberrohr reicht.


----------



## switchNB (11. November 2006)

Unter 10cm würd ich nicht gehen, ist sowohl für den Rahmen und auch die Sattelstütze nicht gut, denn grad wenn du sie für Touren rausziehst ist es egal ob du irgendwelche wilden Sachen machst, die größten Kräfte wirken aufgrund des Hebels wenn du drauf sitzt!

 Klar der Einstellbereich ist nicht wirklich groß, ich hatte dafür immer ne zweite ungekürzte Sattelstütze, die ist ja schnell getauscht.


----------



## BlackTrek (11. November 2006)

Ich benutze eine Teleskopstütze, sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2006)

Unterkante-Oberrohr!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. November 2006)




----------



## Flow.Zero (12. November 2006)

Hä? Auf diesem Bild ist doch nur ein Garagentor zu erkennen!


----------



## haural (12. November 2006)

...und wie seht ihr die Sache mit der Adapterhülse, rein technisch?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

Adapterhüsen sind komplett geschlitzt, sind deswegen als Verlängerung net zu gebrauchen.
Aber eine Teleskopsattelstütze macht das Rad auch nur max. 100g schwerer.

G.


----------



## haural (12. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber eine Teleskopsattelstütze macht das Rad auch nur max. 100g schwerer.
> G.



Das schon. Schaue au nicht allzusehr auf Gewicht, das Problem ist eher die Optik. Zumindest bei den üblichen Verdächtigen: NC17, Titec, gibt es sonst noch eine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (12. November 2006)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem Switch; mit ein paar neuen Parts:


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. November 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Update von meinem Switch; mit ein paar neuen Parts:



Huiuiui, schön schön. Garnicht gewusst, dass es das Diabethiker Kurbelgedöns auch in weiss gibt, sehr schick!


----------



## Soulbrother (12. November 2006)

Wird sehr schön Flow,fast zu schade zum Fahren


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. November 2006)

Danke, Danke 

@Soulbrother: Ja, eigentlich schon, da müsste man ja fast bei jedem Kratzer weinen


----------



## el Lingo (12. November 2006)

Kratzer hin, Kratzer her, es isst ein FAHRrad und kein GUCKrad. Also darf das auch mal Kratzer bekommen.


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. November 2006)

Ja klar darf es kratzer kriegen, dazu ist es ja auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. November 2006)

Ui, pHONe, was haben wir da, mein Garagentor, finde es ja nett das du das Postest... 

Ach ja, das Stealth wird auch fein wenns fertig ist, die Ultimative Spaßmaschiene, freu mich schon drauf mit dir vor die Eisdiele rollen zu dürfen....


----------



## jam123 (12. November 2006)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine MZ 66 ('05) mit 150/170mm Federweg an einen Switch '03 verbaut ?

Wie ist das Fahrgefühl so ?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. November 2006)

jam123 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine MZ 66 ('05) mit 150/170mm Federweg an einen Switch '03 verbaut ?
> 
> Wie ist das Fahrgefühl so ?



Hi,
Ich hatte mal an meinem 2003er eine Sherman mit 170mm und es war völlig ok, was den Lenkwinkel angeht. Der LB Jörg hat nen 2004er mit der selben Gabel, sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. November 2006)

jam123 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine MZ 66 ('05) mit 150/170mm Federweg an einen Switch '03 verbaut ?
> 
> Wie ist das Fahrgefühl so ?



Hi,
Ich hatte mal an meinem 2003er eine Sherman mit 170mm und es war völlig ok, was den Lenkwinkel angeht. Der LB Jörg hat nen 2004er mit der selben Gabel, sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

Ne, ich fahre nur mit 152mm Federweg vorne.

G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. November 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ui, pHONe, was haben wir da, mein Garagentor, finde es ja nett das du das Postest...
> 
> Ach ja, das Stealth wird auch fein wenns fertig ist, die Ultimative Spaßmaschiene, freu mich schon drauf mit dir vor die Eisdiele rollen zu dürfen....



Jaja, mein Lieblingshintergrund, wenn wir nicht gerade Trickshots machen
Nur meinst, ich sollte die Maxxis HolyRoller drauf machen? Die haben ja fast keinen Rollwiderstand und ausserdem habe ich noch nie ne Eisdiele im Wald gesehen, Du?




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, ich fahre nur mit 152mm Federweg vorne.
> 
> G.



Oh, habe mir damals eingebildet es wären 170mm .

Aber die Shermans täuschen eh total, bei meiner 130er sind die Standrohre auch etwas über 150mm lang, bei meiner 150er sogar 175mm usw...


----------



## decolocsta (12. November 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Jaja, mein Lieblingshintergrund, wenn wir nicht gerade Trickshots machen
> Nur meinst, ich sollte die Maxxis HolyRoller drauf machen? Die haben ja fast keinen Rollwiderstand und ausserdem habe ich noch nie ne Eisdiele im Wald gesehen, Du?



Naja, aber du weißt ja wie das ist, die Bullige Optik der Stollenreifen muss schon sein, dann lieber die Federelemente auf Hart stellen, ist ja eh in der Stadt unnötig, die Holyroller wären schon ne idee, aber ich gebe dir meien abgefahrenen Betty, da kannste 2 Sachen vereinen, geringer Rollwiederstand bei bulliger Optik...


----------



## Sw!tch (12. November 2006)

Flow.zero!
:O das wird geil!!!


----------



## lanno (15. November 2006)

haural schrieb:


> Das schon. Schaue au nicht allzusehr auf Gewicht, das Problem ist eher die Optik. Zumindest bei den üblichen Verdächtigen: NC17, Titec, gibt es sonst noch eine?



look at my foto...

st...auch shock therapy genannt hat eine sehr gute! nur zu empfehlen. keine klemmprobs!


@ all----kratzer machen sexy!


----------



## Sw!tch (15. November 2006)

knartscht(?^^) die st?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linga (15. November 2006)

hey leute, ich überlege mir einen freerider zu kaufen und habe heute ein 2006er switch 2.0 für 2690 euro gesehen. ist das ein angebot was ich wahrnehmen MUSS oder gibts das immer wieder?


----------



## maple leaf (15. November 2006)

Linga schrieb:


> hey leute, ich überlege mir einen freerider zu kaufen und habe heute ein 2006er switch 2.0 für 2690 euro gesehen. ist das ein angebot was ich wahrnehmen MUSS oder gibts das immer wieder?




Wenn es neu ist würde ich es sofort nehmen!  Bei einer Preisersparniss von 900 Euronen kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht viel falsch machen!

cheers bas


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. November 2006)

Endlich Fertig, jedoch trotzdem noch eine kleine Baustelle, Sattel und Kefü werden noch geändert, großes Kettenblatt kommt noch ran, und vor allem Vorbau und Lenker...


----------



## decolocsta (15. November 2006)

Wie groß bist du pHONe?


----------



## neikless (15. November 2006)

@ phone das sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. November 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du pHONe?



Etwas über 1,60m.  



neikless schrieb:


> @ phone das sieht sehr gut aus



Danke, bald ist es so weit, Do oder Fr, bereite Dich schonmal vor


----------



## lanno (15. November 2006)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> knartscht(?^^) die st?




no way....


----------



## accutrax (15. November 2006)

...fahre die shock therapy teleskopstütze jetzt das zweite jahr...kein knarzen, kein durchrutschen und vor allem eine sehr gute klemmung für die sattelstreben..super.....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. November 2006)

Habe da noch schnell was gebastelt, vielleicht interessierts ja wen, ansonsten bitte übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (15. November 2006)

Kann jemand von euch ein Photo vom Umwerfer und der Zugverlegung dort posten ?

PS : Hab jetzt nen 18 und 16.5 Rahmen getestet. Ausser dass beim 16.5er die Sattelstütze gefährlich weit draussen ist (bin 1.85m), hab ich keinen besonderen Unterschied gemerkt ... ?!


----------



## neikless (15. November 2006)

also ich finde schon das der unterschied deutlich spürbar ist 18" > 16,5"


----------



## lanno (16. November 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> also ich finde schon das der unterschied deutlich spürbar ist 18" > 16,5"




...ja spätestens wenn man die blauen flecken am knie zählen kann!


----------



## decolocsta (16. November 2006)

Zum glück ist pHONe recht klein, den sein Stealth ist wie ich finde extrem kurz, ist auch ein 16,5".

@Jam123

Les mal auf der Homepage die Geodaten durch, dann siehst du das sich die Geodaten schon massiv unterscheiden zwischen 16,5 und 18".


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. November 2006)

switch 16,5" passt auch bei 1,79 m noch ganz gut


----------



## decolocsta (16. November 2006)

War ein wenig Ironisch gemeint, der gute pHONe ist 1,85m, will ihn nur ein wenig ärgern weil ich wie ein Trommelfeuer auf ihn eingetextet hab das er sich den Rahmen in 18" holen soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (16. November 2006)

Ich fahre selbst bei 193cm einen 16,5er Rahmen. Ist zwar nicht das perfekte Allmountain, aber dafür umso wendiger und handlicher. Sogar in der Skatehalle konnte ich damit Spaß haben. Und bergauf geht es auch, nur nicht so schnell wie früher. Aber das ist nicht so schlimm...


----------



## Sw!tch (16. November 2006)

fahr auch 16,5" bei1.83 is auf jedenfall geil aber der nächste rahmen wird klar ne nummer größer... 

achja die monster im switch find ich garnicht toll


----------



## decolocsta (16. November 2006)

Ist halt mal was anderes....


----------



## jam123 (16. November 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Zum glück ist pHONe recht klein, den sein Stealth ist wie ich finde extrem kurz, ist auch ein 16,5".
> 
> @Jam123
> 
> Les mal auf der Homepage die Geodaten durch, dann siehst du das sich die Geodaten schon massiv unterscheiden zwischen 16,5 und 18".



Hab mein Jahresbudget für MTB Ware ein "bisschen" überschritten ... also ich hab die Rahmen in der Hand resp. zw. den A***backen.

Muss noch die Schaltung einbauen und die Bremsen sauber montieren ...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. November 2006)

Also beim 18er ist das Oberrohr schon gewaltig länger, eher Tourenlastiger, gibt noch sehr viele Unterschiede, die mich dazu gebracht haben wieder einen in 16,5 Zoll zu nehmen.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. November 2006)

ja ein 59cm oberrohr (18") ist schooooon seeeehr laaaaang zum spassigen bikepark/freeride einsatz 
55cm (16,5) gehen da schon verspielter von der hand auch mal auf dirt vielleicht sogar skatepark ...


----------



## iNSANE! (17. November 2006)

Da kann ich nur sagen: "Size matters"  188cm und 18" Switch 2006 - das war ideal!


----------



## el Lingo (17. November 2006)

So sehr kann man das nicht pauschalisieren. 
Wenn man mit dem Bike auch Touren fährt, dann sind 18" in der Tat ideal, aber sobald man ein bisschen mehr Technik auf dem Bike macht (Tricks beim Sprung) und auch mal über Dirts rüber will, ist ein 16,5" um einiges angenehmer.


----------



## jam123 (17. November 2006)

Hab jetzt probeweise an dem 16.5 Rahmen eine Marzocchi 66 '05 150mm verbaut - irgendwie ist das echt nicht fahrbar und auch wenn es grade aus geht.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. November 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:
			
		

> So sehr kann man das nicht pauschalisieren.
> Wenn man mit dem Bike auch Touren fährt, dann sind 18" in der Tat ideal, aber sobald man ein bisschen mehr Technik auf dem Bike macht (Tricks beim Sprung) und auch mal über Dirts rüber will, ist ein 16,5" um einiges angenehmer.



Ja, ich geb mich geschlagen - ich bin der derbe Tourer...Tricks kann ich keine...

Na gut, "So sehr kann man das nicht pauschalisieren. " - belassen wirs dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (17. November 2006)

also 16.5 is zum freeriden, also big mtn und slopestyle ideal auch bei 1.91m^^


----------



## maple leaf (17. November 2006)

so an der Diskussion beteilige ich mich doch ach ganz gerne mal! 

Ich persönlich muss sagen das ich mich bei einer Körpergröße von 1,79 cm einfach wesentlich wohler auf meinem 18" fühle als auf einem 16,5 (bin das vom Ohlenslayer mal gefahren)! Kann sein das es daran liegt das ich ursprünglich vom XC komme aber mir vermittelt ein längerer Radstand einfach eine gewisse Laufruhe! Ich bin zwar nicht der krasse trickser aber im Bikepark habe ich mit meinem 18" trotzdem viel Spass! Und die kleinen dirts in Boppard (siehe meine Galerie) gehen mit einem 18" auch wunderbar! Ich fühle mich auf einem 16,5" einfach wie auf einem BMX und habe das Gefühl als würde ich jedes mal meine Beine komplett zusammen klappen müssen (beim pedalieren)!

Fazit: ob 16,5, 18 oder 19 ist wie bei so vielen Dingen im Leben einfach Geschmackssache! 

so long bas


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. November 2006)

jam123 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt probeweise an dem 16.5 Rahmen eine Marzocchi 66 '05 150mm verbaut - irgendwie ist das echt nicht fahrbar und auch wenn es grade aus geht.



Sag mal an, wie meinste das, dass es nicht fahrbar ist? Zu steiler Lenkwinkel oder was ist da los?  




maple leaf schrieb:


> ..Kann sein das es daran liegt das ich ursprünglich vom XC komme aber mir vermittelt ein längerer Radstand einfach eine gewisse Laufruhe! Ich bin zwar nicht der krasse trickser aber im Bikepark habe ich mit meinem 18" trotzdem viel Spass!...
> ...Ich fühle mich auf einem 16,5" einfach wie auf einem BMX...



Also ich denke, dass Du schon sehr arg übertreibst. Bitte fühle Dich nicht angegriffen, meine nur, dass sich der Radstand nicht so krass verändert, wie wenn man jetzt vom MTB aufs BMX umsteigen würde. Sicherlich fühlt man sich etwas gedrungener, weil sich ja das Oberrohr vom 16,5er zum 18er Stark unterscheidet...

Aber auf meinem Specialized Enduro in 18 Zoll ist das Oberrohr, wenn ich mich nicht irre, noch länger, als das vom 18er Switch und das ist schon trotzdem auch sehr verspielt, wenns mal ans droppen geht oder ans jumpen...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. November 2006)

egal ob wissenschaftlich belegt oder von uns allen nachvollziehbar wer sich
auf was immer 18" 16,5"  whatever wohl fühlt soll fahren wie und was er/sie/es will hauptsache wir haben alle spass zusammen und ich hab eh immer recht  und 16,5" bleibt das beste ha ha cuck norris lacht immer zuletzt


----------



## jam123 (18. November 2006)

16.5 Rahmen und ne MZ 66/150mm ist mir der Leitwinkel ok wenn's (steil) bergab geht. Aber geradeaus hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Dichtungen auf der unteren Seitenhälfte extrem belastet werden.

Also die Rahmen Geo spielt nicht so die Rolle wie man es denken könnte. Verbaue ich die MZ an den 18er Rahmen und ne Pike an den 16.5er Rahmen, dann ist's relativ ähnlich zum fahren - 16.5 ist ein bisschen wendiger.

Mit nem längeren Vorbau (z.B. 80mm statt 50mm) am 16.5 sind längere Distanzen auch kein Problem.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. November 2006)

ich fahr die '05er 66 mit 170 mm im 05er switch udn finds sehr geil, 2-3 centimeter niedrigere einbauhöhe wäre wahrscheinlich besser, aber hatte auch ma ne pike drin und fand ich viel zu niedrig

Aber geradeaus hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Dichtungen auf der unteren Seitenhälfte extrem belastet werden.

ich versteh nciht was du damit meinst


----------



## Redking (18. November 2006)

Hallo,
wie geil ist denn schon wieder die Diskussion um die Rahmengrösse! 
Jeder soll das fahren worauf er sich wohl fühlt. 
Und selber testen ist besser als hier auf die Vorschläge zu hören. 

Diesmal werde ich nicht schreiben was ich mit meinen Switch fahre oder nicht trickse!  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Flow.Zero (18. November 2006)

Richtig !


----------



## decolocsta (19. November 2006)

pHONe hat den großen Fehler begangen sein Stealth bei mir abzustellen, habe ihm die Tarneigenschaften genommen. Mal sehen was er dazu sagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (19. November 2006)

ROFL - wie geil...das entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Dreistigkeit


----------



## Jendo (19. November 2006)

Sieht jetzt genauso bescheuert aus wie die Lackierungen der 2007er Specialized Demo Bikes 
Wenn das mein Bike wäre würde ich ich schon mit einem Knüppel bewaffnet vor... Aber zum Glück verstehen wir ja alle Spaß!
mfg und schönen Sonntag Abend, 
Rob


----------



## numinisflo (19. November 2006)

Der Deco ist einfach ein Spinner, aber gefällt mir sehr gut die Idee. So was hatte ich auch schon lange mit einem gewissen Bike vor....

Switch Stealth Tattoo

@Robert: Deine PM ist in Arbeit, bin zur Zeit schwer beschäftigt, aber kommt....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## lanno (21. November 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> so an der Diskussion beteilige ich mich doch ach ganz gerne mal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so seh ich das dann auch mal! hauptsache ihr sitzt nicht bald bei Fliege und diskutiert die Geschichte!


----------



## maple leaf (21. November 2006)

Hey Jungs,

brauche mal wieder Eure fachmännische Hilfe! Habe mir als ich mein 3.0er Switch dieses Jahr gekauft habe eine truvativ shiftguide (Klemmung zwischen Lager und Rahmen) montieren lassen. Ich habe jetzt von 2 auf 1 Kettenblatt gewechselt und wollte eine mpe kefü monieren! 

Jetzt zum eigentlich Problem: Wenn ich die mpe kefü (keine Klemmung) montiert habe (1x Spacer 2,5mm zwischen Lager und Rahmen, 4x schwarze und 2x weisse spacer auf der Kurbelachse) habe ich trotzdem ein Spiel von ca. 1,5-2,5mm! Darf ich einen zusätzlichen Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lager montieren? Ich raff die Beschreibung leider nicht wirklich! Da steht was von 2 Spacer bei einer Lagerbreite von 68mm! Wie breit ist denn genau das Tretlager beim 06er Switch?

Hier mal die Beschreibung von Race Face, vielleicht rafft es einer von Euch besser als ich!

www.raceface.com/tech/inst/DiabolusCrankset.pdf

merci bas


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. November 2006)

hey bas also das tretlagergehäuse beim switch ist 73mm breit !
ich denke ein weiterer spacer unter der lagerschale dürfte kein
problem darstellen da da zuvor ohnehin die kefü geklemmt war und 
sich somit nichts ändert (war ja schließlich vom fachmann montiert haha)
und ob die spacer jetzt unter dem lager oder auf der achse sitzen ist ja wohl
"jacke wie hose"  meines wissens dienen die ringe auf der achse nur zum
anpassen der kettenlinie sind nicht wirklich als spacer zu gebrauchen ...
aber selbst ich liege nicht immer richtig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (22. November 2006)

Hi jungs ich hab mal eine Frage, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen. Ich brauche für mein schickes Rmx weisse Double Track felgen in 26 Zoll und 36 Loch, weiß einer wo ich die her bekomme ? 100% Bike verkauft sie nur in 32 loch =( ja und ich weiß das es noch ein Rmx thread gibt  Dachte mir nur das mir hier bestimmt einer helfen kann, da hier auch mehr bewegungen im thread ist


MfG


----------



## soederbohm (22. November 2006)

Die Double Track gibts meines Wissens gar nicht in weiß, sondern nur die Double Wide. Und die gibts z.B. bei bikeparts-online.

PS: SuFu hilft auch weiter  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Die Double Tracks müsste es schon in weiß geben...


----------



## soederbohm (22. November 2006)

oh...good point.

Dann muss ich zugeben, dass ich die auch noch nirgendwo gesehen habe (trotz intensiver Suche).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. November 2006)

frag mal bei Action Sports. Da gibts die Double Track in Weiß. Aber eben nur mit 32-Loch. Sollte es sie allerdings mit 36-Loch geben, dann ist das der Shop, der sie dir besorgen kann..

peace,


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2006)

Darf ich fragen warum unbedingt 36 Loch?
Hast da schon ne Nabe rumliegen die du verwenden willst?


----------



## luxuzz (22. November 2006)

trotzdem danke, habe 100% angefragt und sie haben mir nun geantwortet und er kann mir zwei 36 loch Felgen bestellen fÃ¼r rund 40â¬ das paar plus versand. Ja ich habe bereits ein komplettes bike  will nun die felgen wechseln, denn mein eigentlicher hÃ¤ndler hatte nur schwarze. Fahre eine Hope Pro II Nabe 36  Loch.

Trotzdem vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure mÃ¼he 

Ps : die Single/double track/wide gibt es in  Schwarz/carmogrÃ¼n/carmograu/weiss und gold


----------



## Sw!tch (22. November 2006)

und in chrom. also ka ob chrom, aber schön glänzend silber!


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. November 2006)

2 Paar neue DT's in weiÃ fÃ¼r 40 â¬ inkl. Versand!?!
Das kann ich kaum glauben!?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. November 2006)

Weiss ist neuerdings total OUT! Genauso, wie die weiße 66, will keiner mehr... Dafür kosten die goldenen 400 pro stück, die mattschwarzen nur die hälfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (23. November 2006)

Also ich würde schon noch ne weiße 66 wollen 
Ob Out oder nicht, mir gefällts.......

.....auch wenn ich feststellen muss das soooo viele Bikes (Stealths) gleich aufgebaut sind, weiße 66-----weiße 66-------weiße 66, würde schon alleine aus trotz meinen aufbau anders gestalten, mein Traum wären ein Stealth (mit Horst Link  ) und Mattschwarzer 66 ohne Decals......ich denke pHONe teilt meine Meinung da voll und ganz....


----------



## Arnoud (23. November 2006)

Weiss wird das neue Scwarz!


----------



## decolocsta (23. November 2006)

Die nächste Trendfarbe ist unter Garantie Giftgrün, meine Persönliche ist sie jedenfalls schon....


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. November 2006)

Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Der eine finde das schön, der andere jenes...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (23. November 2006)

also das grün vom 2007 switch ist einfach schrecklich jaja geschmack blabla nein eher geschmacklos


----------



## Sw!tch (23. November 2006)

ja


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. November 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> pHONe hat den großen Fehler begangen sein Stealth bei mir abzustellen, habe ihm die Tarneigenschaften genommen. Mal sehen was er dazu sagt...



Neeiiiiin!



decolocsta schrieb:


> Also ich würde schon noch ne weiße 66 wollen
> Ob Out oder nicht, mir gefällts.......
> 
> .....auch wenn ich feststellen muss das soooo viele Bikes (Stealths) gleich aufgebaut sind, weiße 66-----weiße 66-------weiße 66, würde schon alleine aus trotz meinen aufbau anders gestalten, mein Traum wären ein Stealth (mit Horst Link  ) und Mattschwarzer 66 ohne Decals......ich denke pHONe teilt meine Meinung da voll und ganz....



Und gleich ne Dose Mattschwarz dazu
Hey, das mit dem Horstlink war *mein* Traum, häng das mal bitte nicht an den großen nagel


----------



## decolocsta (23. November 2006)

Ok.......


----------



## luxuzz (23. November 2006)

is mir doch vÃ¶llig egal was out oder nicht out ist fÃ¤ngt des in der Biker szene auch schon an, reicht doch schon das es im Klamottenbereich schon so ist. Jeder baut sich so sein bike auf wie es ihm gefÃ¤llt , nach seinem lieblingsfarben und meine sind und BLEIBEN Blau weiss  Und nein 1 Felge fÃ¼r 40â¬also 2x fÃ¼r 80â¬ plus nochmal versand....

Und auch im 07er jahr setzt Rm auf weisse rahmen  siehe Switch der einfach unverwechselbar aussieht. Werde im nÃ¤chstenjahr vielleicht mein Rmx r1 gegen ein 2.0er frame oder ein 07er Switch in weiss tauschen.

Und dennoch bleibt mein bike weiss blau, egal wie die trendfarben gesetzt werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. November 2006)

RMX und Switch sind unabhängig von farbe beides traumbikes aber das eine kann das andere doch nicht ersätzen dazu sind sie doch noch zu verschieden
und das ist gut so ! zu den farben finde das braun oder bronze vom rmx und glaub es gibt auch ein slayer 2007 sehr geil und gegen alle trends kackbraun fand ich schon immer geil wie zb mal die MZdirtjumper


----------



## BommelMaster (25. November 2006)

so nun ist meine ausziehbare stütze fertig, wiegen tut das teil incl salsa klemme 330g. obs hält wird sich zeigen, denke aber shcon


----------



## jota (25. November 2006)

boah,da hast du dir aber einen feinen hebel gebaut,da hätt ich angst.
kannst du alu schweissen ?


----------



## haural (25. November 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> so nun ist meine ausziehbare stütze fertig, wiegen tut das teil incl salsa klemme 330g. obs hält wird sich zeigen, denke aber shcon
> 
> Wie ist denn das "fertig" zu verstehen? Stütze selbst gebaut? Wenn ja, dann wie und wieso? Suche nämlich noch Argumente für eine Teleskop an mein Switch...und ich mag sie eigentlich nicht.


----------



## BommelMaster (25. November 2006)

naja das untere rohr is halt innen ausgedreht etc, aufschriften etc entfernt, das projekt ist halt jetzt "fertig"

gezahlt hab ich insg ca 55 euro ohne die salsa klemme. funktioniert aber 1a.

warum sollt ich alu schweißen können, so tragisch sehe ich das nicht, an anderen rädern fährt man auch 400er sattelstützen, is dann zwar hoch, aber das hält auch, länger is meine stütze auch nicht


----------



## haural (25. November 2006)

...wieso Eigenbau und kein Kauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (25. November 2006)

@bm
der winkel und der hebel ,das  ist das problem.


----------



## maple leaf (25. November 2006)

Switch Evo 3.2





Update: 

Bremsen: Heyes nine -> hop mono m4 203/180
Kefü: shift guide -> mpe system1
Pedalen: Weelgo nice flats -> crank brothers 5050
umwerfer vorne: shimano -> Platz
Gewicht: 19,4 kg -> noch k.a.


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. November 2006)

Fett!


----------



## neikless (25. November 2006)

ja sehr gut gemacht ! dank phone und bas sieht man wieder paar 2006 switch der trend scheint ja hier zu älteren mod. zu gehen switch SL 05 usw
weiter machen ....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. November 2006)

So,
Nun ist sie bestellt, ne 66 in mattschwarz, 07er, mit 180mm... Für alle, die es nicht begreifen konnten, dass ich ne Monster im Switch fahre... Hatte es übrigens mal gewogen, war irgendwo bei 19,6 Kilo, und das mit der Monster, das Bighit vom Kollegen Deco bringt auch ungefähr soviel auf die Waage, jedoch mit ner Boxxer usw....


----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2006)

*räusper* war aber IMHO, knapp nen Kilo leicher*räusper*


----------



## lanno (28. November 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> *räusper* war aber IMHO, knapp nen Kilo leicher*räusper*



was ist schon Gewicht der Karre wenn der Fahrer sich selber erstmal tunen kann!

also ich bin froh das ich kein SCALE o. ä. fahre...


----------



## Jendo (28. November 2006)

also ich bin highend


----------



## coma1976 (28. November 2006)

sers brauch noch jemand ne 150er Gabel für sein "altes" switch???
-hätte da noch ne nagelneue travis single 150


----------



## coma1976 (29. November 2006)

oder ne 05er z1 fr1 eta????
-weiß nich welche ich nehmen soll?
naja eine muß weg!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (30. November 2006)

mit der eta könnt ich auch dienen.
nur die eine muss weg.


----------



## lanno (30. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> also ich bin highend



joha  rob...
also was ich schon in mein feintuning gesteckt habe kann keiner in sein bike investieren....   

...prost


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,
@alle 66 Fahrer:

Habe jetzt seit gestern eine 07er 66, leider nur die Billigvariante RV. Schon als ich sie aus dem Karton genommen hatte und ein wenig eingefedert habe, musste ich feststellen, dass sie ein sehr hohes Losbrechmoment hat. Habe dann ein wenig Brunox auf die Standrohre gegeben, was die ganze Geschichte etwas geschmeidiger gemacht hat, jedoch nicht viel.

Im eingebauten Zustand hat sich dann auch meine "Theorie" bestätigt, sie spricht nicht besonders an, fühlt sich im stehen beim einfedern ruppig an, so etwa wie meine damalige z150fr. Wenn ich in beiden Luftkammern keine Luft drin hab, dann schon etwas besser als mit Luft, jedoch kommt sie dann nichtmehr (180mm Federweg) komplett raus (wenn ich sie auseinanderziehe, dann schon, aber nicht von alleine).

Es ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass die MZ Gabeln erst nach ca. 500 Km richtig eingefahren sind, hatte ich zumindest gelesen, aber die ist derart ruppig, da war meine damalige SPV Breakout+ im alten Switch wesentlich smoother.

Hattet Ihr auch die gleichen Erfahrungen mit euren 66ern oder wird das eher daran liegen, dass ich nur die billig 66er hab und sollte mich damit zufrieden geben?


----------



## maple leaf (1. Dezember 2006)

Hey pHONe^dEtEcTor,

ich fahre eine VF2 von 2006 und die geht wie die Feuerwehr! Fahre die 66 komplett ohne Luft bei einem Körpergewicht von ca. 70 kg! Hatte bis jetzt auch erst einen Durchschlag und das bei einem nosedive aus ca. 2,5m! 

Muss aber auch sagen das sie so ca. 3 Bikeparkauftritte gebaucht hat um wirklich optimal zu laufen! Also fahr mal die MZette richtig ein und Du wirst Sie NIE wieder hergeben wollen! 

cheers bas


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (1. Dezember 2006)

ja die brauchen ihre zeit .. egal welche version
ich hab meine immer versucht in bewegung zu halten
beim berabfahren auf der staße zb immer schön wippen lassen
bissel brunox auch gut aber nicht übertreiben !


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Meint ihr, dass es nicht so arg daran liegt, dass das Innenleben eher billig ist?!

Wie hört sich die 66 bei einem Durchschlag an? Wie eine z150 fr: metallisches Klonk?

Warum mit Brunox nicht übertreiben? Also jetzt von der Menge her oder von der Häufigkeit? Ich mache eigentlich vor jeder Fahrt mal schnell die Standrohre sauber und gebe da 1 - 3 Tropfen Brunox drauf...meine 02er Boxxer wollte das auch so, und da ist es mir halt im "Blut" geblieben...

Meine Monster z.B. ist ja die Geschmeidigkeit in Person bzw. Gabel  aber meine ehemalige z150fr, also meine zweite hat sich auch so ähnlich angefühlt, recht ruppig, obwohl die schon eingefahren war, naja, vielleicht hätte die noch paar Km gebraucht während meine erste z150fr von sofort an sehr geschmeidig war. N Kollege meinte auch, dass die Zweite eine OEM war und harte Federn verbaut hat während die erste keine OEM war...


----------



## coma1976 (1. Dezember 2006)

upgrade auf deetrax und evtl travis 






[/url][/IMG]
weiß aber noch nicht ob ich s so mache.....


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Dezember 2006)

nett Felix!
Gehts morgen so los?

Ich helf Dir mal


----------



## maple leaf (1. Dezember 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass es nicht so arg daran liegt, dass das Innenleben eher billig ist?!
> 
> Wie hört sich die 66 bei einem Durchschlag an? Wie eine z150 fr: metallisches Klonk?
> 
> ...



1. Das Innenleben wird schon halten und so billig auch nicht sein!! 

2. Bei mir war es eine art metallischer Klonk! Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, da ich in der Situation echt andere Sorgen hatte!

3. Ich nutze Brunox genau in der gleiche Häufigkeit wie Du! 

4. Die Sache mit den Federn wäre wohl mal ne Überlegung wert! Kommt halt drauf an welche Härte Du hast und wie viel Du wiegst!

bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Dezember 2006)

noch eins von Felix


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Dezember 2006)

*@Maple Leaf:*

Dass das Innenleben nicht halten wird, darüber mache ich mir keine Sorgen, meinte eher, dass es evtl. so ist, wie bei der DropOff, dass das Innenleben halt einfach nur billig/mäßig ist...

Über die Federn werde ich mal nachdenken, wenn sich da nix weiter tut in Richtung Einfahren, mags schon lieber sehr plush, von daher meinetwegen auch ein Drittel oder etwas weniger Sag...


*@Felix bzw. Mr.Fork:*

Kommt schon sehr geil mit der Travis. Jedoch ist die schon etwas schwer, oder? Mir würde da eher eine Sherman zusagen, da die gut über 500g weniger auf die Waage bringt... Naja, aber so Gewichtsbewusst scheint das ja eh nicht aufgebaut zu sein , würde da halt noch nen Coil Dämpfer reinpacken IMHO


----------



## Jendo (1. Dezember 2006)

Die Travis sieht ja wirklich Klasse aus in dem Switch.
Wenn sie sich dann auch so fährt unbedingt drin lassen 
Findest Du die die Deetracks nicht ein bissl zu schwer?
mfg Robert


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Dezember 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Die Travis sieht ja wirklich Klasse aus in dem Switch.
> Wenn sie sich dann auch so fährt unbedingt drin lassen
> Findest Du die die Deetracks nicht ein bissl zu schwer?
> mfg Robert



Die Travis ist schwer, die Diabolus Kurbeln sind schwer, die DeeTrax ist schwer... 
Das einzige Leichtbauteil ist der Luftdämpfer, der da IMHO nicht soo ganz rein passt 

Naja, solange da nur eine DeeTrax drin ist, gehts ja noch


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Dezember 2006)

Freu mich schon darauf, daß sich unsre Switches morgen kennenlernen 
Felix


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Dezember 2006)

Schauma Musik
http://idisk.mac.com/pedersens/Public/video-0019.mp4http://idisk.mac.com/pedersens/Public/video-0019.mp4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lieser (1. Dezember 2006)

hi hab mal ne frage an alle die einen fox float luftdämpfer fahren wollte mal wissen mit wieviel bar ihr den dämpfer so fahrt wäre nett wenn ihr auch euer gewicht dazu schreiben würdet im voraus schonmal danke


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Dezember 2006)

95Kg - ca. 15 bar bzw. 220 psi (dabei nutze ich den Hub voll aus ohne durchzuschlagen)


----------



## Mr.Fork (1. Dezember 2006)

65 kg 160 psi


----------



## Lieser (1. Dezember 2006)

vielen dank schonmal für die schnelle antwort habt ihr auch die selbe info für ne z1 light eta


----------



## coma1976 (1. Dezember 2006)

naja normal fahr ich mit z1 und crossmax-deetrax is für bikepark
und mit der travis hab keine ahnung was ich machen soll ob z1 oder travis
@mr fork bin grad am klamotten suchen und merke meine ausstattung ist eher sommerlastig!!!bis morgen


----------



## accutrax (2. Dezember 2006)

hi, phonedetector...
das kenne ich gut, meine erste 66vf2 (oem) hatte die gleichen probleme, ruppiges anspechen, ohne luft war es besser aber sie federte auch nicht mehr komplett aus (musste sie von hand die letzten 10mm rausziehen..) das ist zwar mit dem einfahren viel besser geworden aber nie ganz verschwunden...im winter bei frost war es schlechter im sommer ganz ok...denke immer noch das sind die toleranzen an den dichtungen....
habe später eine 66 light eta (keine oem) neu gekauft und , kein vergleich vom ersten tag an perfekte funktion!!!
 (nur den eta hebel muss man unbedingt etwas verdreht montieren, sonst besteht die gefahr das man mit den protektoren versehentlich das eta aktiviert und dann losfährt!!!!)
mit gabelöl anstatt brunox habe ich damals bessere erfahrungen gemacht, abends satt an die staubabstreifer und drunter an die dichtungen und vor dem fahren dann wieder abgewischt von den holmen...
gruss accutrax


----------



## Mr.Fork (2. Dezember 2006)

War heut wieder mal mit Coma im Coma


----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Dezember 2006)

Ja, so gehört sich das !


----------



## BommelMaster (3. Dezember 2006)

neue gabel


----------



## Pacemaker (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit kurzem mit dem Gedanken am spielen, mir ein Switch aufzubauen oder eins gebraucht zu erwerben. Der Einsatzbereich zielt auf Touren(Enduro auf Neudeutsch) und gelegentliche BikePark-Besuche ab. Allerdings fehlt mir noch der Überblick über die einzelnen Modell- und Jahrgänge.
Ich habe hier gerade diesen RM Flyer liegen, auf dem Richie Schley auf einem Switch nen X-Up zieht. Nun würde mich mal interessieren, um welches Modell und vorallem um welche Lackierung es sich dabei handelt.
Außerdem wäre ich für ein paar Hinweise, insbesondere wo ich am besten und am günstigsten ein gutes Switch (Rahmen oder Komplett, wenn möglich gebraucht, älterer Jahrgang auch kein Thema) erwerben kann, sehr dankbar!
Vorab schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (4. Dezember 2006)

Pacemaker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,...
> Außerdem wäre ich für ein paar Hinweise, insbesondere wo ich am besten und am günstigsten ein gutes Switch (Rahmen oder Komplett, wenn möglich gebraucht, älterer Jahrgang auch kein Thema) erwerben kann, sehr dankbar!
> Vorab schonmal vielen Dank



Hallo,
gute Entscheidung ein Switch zu kaufen . Also ich würde sagen du schaust hier im Bikemarkt oder bei ebay, um ein günstiges Switch zu erwerben. Wenn du mehr Touren mit deinem Switch machen möchtest, würde ich ein Switch SL empfehlen . mfg


----------



## s.d (4. Dezember 2006)

Das ist ein Switch Richie Schley von 2004 ist aber limitiert also nicht so leicht zu bekommen


----------



## meth3434 (4. Dezember 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Das ist ein Switch Richie Schley von 2004 ist aber limitiert also nicht so leicht zu bekommen



genau so eins ist gerade im bikemarkt! 
Einfach nach Rocky suchen....

meth


----------



## jota (4. Dezember 2006)

tach
s-tec hat noch einen ,in18zoll


----------



## jota (4. Dezember 2006)

nochmal tach

kann ich beim 05er switch ein 22er kettenblatt fahren,ohne das alles schleift?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2006)

jota schrieb:


> nochmal tach
> 
> kann ich beim 05er switch ein 22er kettenblatt fahren,ohne das alles schleift?



Habe es nicht probiert, aber das müsste schon funzen. Zwar schleift die Kette in entlastetem Zustand unten am Umwerfer, jedoch bei korrekt eingestelltem Sag geht das Problem weg. Das Ding ist halt, das fast alle hier am Switch eine Kefü fahren, oder eher 32 - 42, sodass Du noch lange auf eine Antwort warten kannst, musst es leider einfach mal ausprobieren...


Hier mal ein Update mit 07er MZ 66 mit ohne Decals. Aauf die Kefü warte ich noch, Vorbau wird evtl. auch noch gegen einen 50er getauscht, aber erstmal sehn, wie oft ich mir die Knie noch anschlage...


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Dezember 2006)

geiles teil....

hab ein 05er mit 22er kettenblatt allerdings zur zeit kein umwerfer aber ich bin sicher das geht


----------



## decolocsta (8. Dezember 2006)

Ok, es ist soweit, ich komme von dem Gedanken nicht mehr los,
wer will ein Switch ab 04 mit mir Tauschen?
Zustand muss gut sein.....

Ich biete ein neuwertiges Giant Reign mit DT Swiss HVR 200 Dämpfer, 165mm FW
usw. usw.
Einfach mal in meine Gallerie schauen unter "weitere Fotos von Decolocsta"
Bei interesse PM, Email, oder ICQ.....

THX......


----------



## bearcat211 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,  ich fahre meinem Switch SL auch mit 22-34 Blatt und E-13 DRS Kefü.  Da schleift nichts.
Mal ne andere Frage : Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Fox DHX R Luftdämpfer im Switch?  Ich baue mein Switch im Moment um zum Enduro und möchte den Swinger 4Way Coil verkaufen und  ein Fox einbauen. Lohnt sich das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (10. Dezember 2006)

tach
du kannst alles machen,aber kauf dir keinen fox luft dämpfer!!.


----------



## Mr.Fork (10. Dezember 2006)

Bei wunderschönem Wetter und 2 Grad über null waren wir heute mal nen bisschen in den Harburger Bergen Ausreiten!


----------



## meth3434 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

die Familie hat Zuwachs bekommen, unser neuestes Mitglied: Rocky Mountain Switch Stealth (ehemals Felix' Stealth R.I.P.), jetzt in neuem Licht:








und so sehen alle drei zusammen aus:





wenns einer kommentieren will, nur zu!

schönes we noch

meth


----------



## Jendo (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi Meth,
Du bist nicht zufällig noch für ne Schwulen Ehe zuhaben ???
Da hätte man schon ein paar nette Bikes zur auswahl
Sieht echt klasse aus dein Familien Bild!
gruß vom Stasispitzel,
Rob


----------



## numinisflo (11. Dezember 2006)

Das Stealth ist wunderschön geworden Mathias. Aber diese Spinergy sind optisch eine mittelprächtige Katastrophe, im Allgemeinen völlig überschätzt, gefallen mir gar nicht und du solltest schwarze Speichen reinmachen u ausserdem Robertos Aussage an anderer Stelle berücksichtigen.

FLO


----------



## haural (13. Dezember 2006)

Also von der Optik her finde ich Spinergy mit den weißen Speichen top. Schwarz und weiß passt halt einfach immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (14. Dezember 2006)

Jungs, drückt mir die Daumen für mein neues Bike!


----------



## el Lingo (14. Dezember 2006)

Hat geklappt!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (14. Dezember 2006)

ebay ? welches denn ?


----------



## De Frog (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
habe mein Switch SL endlich fertig, Habe nur noch ein paar Probleme mit der Einstellung der Federung. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, und zwar habe Ich hinten ein Fox RP3 verbaut, und vorne die Fox 36 RC2. Wieviel luftdruck macht Ihr so auf dem hinteren Dämpfer ? Wiege selber 83kg.  Wie viel klicks gebt Ihr ner Fox 36 für die Low und High speed druckstufe? Wäre schön wenn mir jemand tipps geben könnte. Werde demnächst mal nen Bild reinsetzten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
als ehemaliger Rockyfahrer weiß ich leider nicht mehr Welcher Dämpferhub verbaut war.

Ich Suche allerdings ne Dämpferfeder 550 *2,3 für nen VAnilla R.
HAt jemand sowas rumliegen? 600 würde ich ggf. auch mal testen.

Wäre nett wenn sich jemand melden würde.


----------



## el Lingo (15. Dezember 2006)

Hey Ohlenschleyer, es ist ein Switch Richie Schley in 18" und brandneu!!! geworden, aus England. 
Globalisierung ist was tolles, wenn ihr mich fragt!


----------



## neikless (15. Dezember 2006)

@ el lingo  und jetzt hast du es 2x ? (deine bikemarkt anzeige) ??
               oder verkaufst du es gleich wieder ??


----------



## el Lingo (15. Dezember 2006)

Wenn der Preis paßt, gebe ich es gleich weiter, da ich noch ein paar andere gute Angebote im Auge habe.


----------



## Redking (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs, 
hier mein Rocky in Aktion!

Heute beim DH Rennen 











Erfolg war saumäßig!  
Bike heil und ich auch!

Und das dollste ans Switch passen drei Kettenblätter und es funktioniert sogar!


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (18. Dezember 2006)

OHA Klaus! Du wirst ja immer wilder 
Erst 70 km-Touren auf Deinem 16,5 Zoll Switch und nun das! 
Weiter so!

Gruß aus HH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (18. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schön wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## Xexano (18. Dezember 2006)

@Flow: Das Rennen war echt nice, mehr dazu kannst du im Köln-Lokal-Thread zum Thema "Nikolaus Downhill" sehen. 









Eigentlich wäre auch ein weißes RMX dabeigewesen, nur leider hat der Arzt mich mehr oder weniger zu den Zuschauern zwangsversetzt.... für 8 Wochen. 

Hier auch nochmal Klaus:






Mehr Bilder findeste im o.g. Thread.


----------



## Flow.Zero (18. Dezember 2006)

Ja, habs angesehen! Sah sehr spassig aus aber auch matschig


----------



## maple leaf (18. Dezember 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> @Flow: Das Rennen war echt nice, mehr dazu kannst du im Köln-Lokal-Thread zum Thema "Nikolaus Downhill" sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön Klaus und Xexano!  Hoffe Ihr/Klaus habt ein paar downhill racer abgehängt! Sagt mal bescheid wenn wieder so ein local downhill ansteht! 

so long bas


----------



## Xexano (18. Dezember 2006)

Leider hat nur Klaus gasgeben müssen. Wie gesagt: Der Arzt hat mir kurz bevor (1 Woche vorher) das Rennen stattfand mir Bikeverbot gegeben.   Jetzt darf ich noch 8 Wochen kein Bike fahren. War nur als Zuschauer und "Fotograf" dort. 
In Lindlar entsteht übrigens ein Bikepark auf der Deponie. Da werden noch weitere Rennen stattfinden.


----------



## maple leaf (21. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

neikless und ich sind am 23.12.06 für eine kleine *Xmass Freeride Session* in Willingen! Wäre cool einige von Euch dort zu treffen!  Vorausgesetzt Ihr habt Lust und schon alle Geschenke! 

Sind ab 11 Uhr an der Talstation!

see ya bas


----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2006)

so so ab 11 uhr   gut zu wissen da ich am freitag abend 
noch Weihnachtfeier   habe das kann ja lustig werden  
solltet ihr also jemanden an der stecke:kotz:sehen .. das bin ich 


egal wie ich freu mich überhaupt dieses jahr noch mal riden zu gehen


----------



## Flow.Zero (22. Dezember 2006)

Wäre schon cool, aber 1. ist Willingen zu weit weg und 2. mein Switch noch nicht fertig


----------



## el Lingo (23. Dezember 2006)

So, nun bleibts also doch beim Richie Schley Switch. Nun brauche ich nur noch einen Dämpfer, wobei ich mich noch nicht recht entscheiden kann. Zur Auswahl stehen:

Manitou Swinger 4-way
Marzocchi Roco
Fox DHX 5.0 
Fox DHX Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde obwohl ich hier net so viel zu melden hab weil ich ja kein Switch fahrer bin sagen DHX 5.0 Coil, da dieser Recht Linear einfedert, da das Switch eh ziemlich Progressiv angelenkt ist.....


----------



## Saci (26. Dezember 2006)

hey, ich wollt hier au ma en bildsche posten, aber da ich entweder zu dumm bin, oder mein inet am spacken is gibts leider nur nen link, der sich wirklich lohnt  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/319796

einmal den^^ , aber wenn ihr denk, das wars schon, dann habter euch gewaltig getäuscht  einen/s ham wa noch

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/323511
^^ da erkennt ma nich sooo viel, ich hau aber en besseres ma demnächst rein....


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. Dezember 2006)

So eins hab ich auch   juhuuu


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Dezember 2006)

Saci schrieb:


> hey, ich wollt hier au ma en bildsche posten, aber da ich entweder zu dumm bin, oder mein inet am spacken is gibts leider nur nen link, der sich wirklich lohnt
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/319796
> 
> ...



Ja da schau her, mein ehemaliges Switch 
Hab mir auch wieder eins gekauft, nen 06er


----------



## Saci (27. Dezember 2006)

@ phone....: jojo, die alte liebe rostet halt doch nich wa?


----------



## patrick_1984 (27. Dezember 2006)

hi

gibt es eine teleskopsattelstütze für das switch mit 26,8er maß???

gruß patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (28. Dezember 2006)

hi, also ich glaub nich, hab irgendwo hier schomma geöesn, 26,8 is einfach zu dünn, des innere rohr müsst ja noch dünner sein... ich bezweifel sehr stark dasses sowas gibt...


----------



## patrick_1984 (28. Dezember 2006)

hi

ja recht hast du wohl. so ein mist, also muss doch noch eine andere stütze her. wieso sind die stützen nur so teuer. ab meine race face evolve ( glaube ich zumindest) für ca 30 bekommen. 

gruß patrick


----------



## maple leaf (28. Dezember 2006)

Finde die Farbe schon krass! Obwohl sie mir auf dem Bild besser gefällt als im Katalog!


----------



## meth3434 (28. Dezember 2006)

Dicke Farbkombo, kommt mir irgendwie bekommt vor.... 

Trotzdem irgendwie Augenkrebserregend und auf dauer sicher nicht berauschend!


----------



## Human 2.0 (28. Dezember 2006)

Zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig aber cool! Aufbau ist auch klasse. Wobei ich ne andere Gabel genommen hätte.


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schick, erinnert mich auch an irgendwas... Oh und was sehe ich da: ein weißer WTB Sattel! Sehr schön!


----------



## Xexano (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich finds voll cool...


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Dezember 2006)

So, heute war ich wieder beim Händler und hab Teile (u.a. Laufräder) gekauft . Ich hoffe dass mein Karren bis Ende Januar fertig wird!


----------



## patrick_1984 (29. Dezember 2006)

hi

wie sieht das eigentlich mit der lagerpfelge beim switch aus, sollte man die mal auseinandernehmen und reinigen und wenn ja was ich nimm ich den am besten als pflegeprodukt ????

gruß patrick


----------



## haural (29. Dezember 2006)

So, es ist lange her das ich hier gepostet habe...wollte aber warten bis ich einen guten Grund habe. Und hier ist er: 





Mein Switch ist fast fertig.  Nur noch n paar "Kleinigkeiten" wie: Oro Puro, X.9/X7/Nokon Kombi, die Pedale, Sattel, Kette  (auch in gold) Griffe...und sonstige wichtige Details?

Die Quali ist leider nicht die beste aber als Entschädigung kommt das nächste Foto erst wenn es komplett und in Freiheit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo erstmal,

bin neu hier, und bin sehr erbaut von der Seite.
Habe mein Switch endlich fertig gestellt, und konnte vorweg schon mal ein paar nützliche tipps hier nachlesen.

Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines RM Switch SL Moko.
Habe es selbst zusammen gebastelt, bin zwar mit der Teile Auswahl noch nicht ganz so zufrieden, aber es fährt schon mal.

Es federt vorn mit einer Fox 36 Talas RC 2, gebremst wird es noch mit einer Hayes Nine, und geschaltet wird auf LX basis.

Würde gern ein Bild posten, muß mich aber erst mit dem system hier vertraut machen.

Würde mich aber gern über ein paar Tipps zwecks ausstattung freun........


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo HKP,
Die Fox 36 passt gut, da sie glaub ich den gleichen federweg wie der Dämpfer hat, oder? Wegen Bremse musst halt schaun was dir am besten taugt, aber hayes nine finde ich (pers.) ok!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2006)

patrick_1984 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wie sieht das eigentlich mit der lagerpfelge beim switch aus, sollte man die mal auseinandernehmen und reinigen und wenn ja was ich nimm ich den am besten als pflegeprodukt ????
> 
> gruß patrick



Wenn du unbedingt was machen willst, dann lediglich des Hauptlager mal fetten.
Aber ich habe des in den letzten 3 Jahren einmal geamacht und auch nur weil ich wissen wollte wie es da drinn aussieht.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2006)

und wie sah es aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2006)

So.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2006)

Eigentlich siehts sehr gut aus....


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Dezember 2006)

moin hkp!
als bremse kann ich dir absolut ne formula oro empfehlen!
ich fahr bei meinem switch vorne ne hayes 9 und hinten die oro k18..
hayes geht schon in ordnung, aber die oro find ich vieeel besser.
sonstige ausstattung kommt auf dein geldbeutel an


----------



## - H - K - P - (30. Dezember 2006)

Bekomme das mit dem Bild hochladen irgendwie nicht auf die reihe.  
Habe aber ein Bild in meiner Galerie vom Bike....


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Dezember 2006)

Bitteschön  (Switch vom -H-K-P-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowz (30. Dezember 2006)

eins vom kumpel 









edit:sattel wird noch getauscht..


----------



## maple leaf (30. Dezember 2006)

Sehr lecker das 3.0! Cooler Aufbau, wobei die Bremsen etwas übertrieben sind!


----------



## DC. (30. Dezember 2006)

@ LB Jörg:

is das ein normales industrielager?? mein hauptlager hat nämlich spiel, also es ist hinüber. jetz dachte ich das ich zum rocky-händler gehn muß und ein orginallager brauche.
wenn das so ist geh ich doch lieber zu skf oder sonst einem lagerhersteller....


----------



## Flowz (30. Dezember 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Sehr lecker das 3.0! Cooler Aufbau, wobei die Bremsen etwas übertrieben sind!



och....hauptsache standfest und stabil sobald man sich an die dosierung gewöhnt hat sie die n traum  fahr selber gustl`s aba mit kleineren scheibn


----------



## - H - K - P - (30. Dezember 2006)

@ soulbrother....

Danke schön.. 

Muß die Sattelstütze noch kürzen, aber sonst geht es schon....


----------



## Xexano (31. Dezember 2006)

@Flowz: Sag mal, ist die Gustl gut zu dosieren? Scheinbar soll ihr Druckpunkt oft überraschend wandern... kannst du was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowz (31. Dezember 2006)

sicher ist die gustl gut zu dosieren....allerdings wie oft gesagt is sie ein anker.....mit fast 0 fading!!! und mit dem druckpunkt is es so das er halt maguratypisch weich ist, also nicht wie ne hayes der recht knackig ist. der weice druckpunkt macht halt die bremse gut dosierbar! und wegen dem druckpunkt wandern... ich kenne 4 kumpels die die auch fahren! bei denen gabs nie die probleme, jedoch ich hatte dies nur ein einzigstesmal was i-wie ein wenig luft im system war! 2 mal kurz nach der billigen methode entlüftet und seitdem hab ich immer nen feinen stabilen druckpunkt!
hoffe dir geholfen zu haben!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2006)

DC. schrieb:


> @ LB Jörg:
> 
> is das ein normales industrielager?? mein hauptlager hat nämlich spiel, also es ist hinüber. jetz dachte ich das ich zum rocky-händler gehn muß und ein orginallager brauche.
> wenn das so ist geh ich doch lieber zu skf oder sonst einem lagerhersteller....



Ja klar, die Bezeichnung steht ja drauf HK 1614 RS und Rocky verwendet die von  INA.
1614 steht für Durchmesser und Breite, HK für die Art der Lagerung und RS für die Dichtungsversion.
Findest durch Google schon.

Aber überprüfe nommal richtig ob des Spiel wirklich vom Hauptlager kommt.
Net das nur eine Gleitlagerschraube hinten sich gelockert hat oder irgendsowas.
Hast schon mal des Hinterrad und den Dämpfer rausgenommen zum Überprüfen?

G.


----------



## DC. (31. Dezember 2006)

ja hab ich schon gemacht. 
gleitlager sind doch die kunststoffdinger hinten in der schwinge?!
also hinten von rechten gleitlager hats auch spiel. wenn ich das hinterrad mit der hand seitlich versuche zu verschieben knackt es vom lager hinten.

mein switch ist ja von 2002 und scheinbar haben die vorbesitzer nix in sachen lagerpflege gemacht   . die lager im knochen sind in ordnung, das wars aber auch schon.
jetz muß ich halt erstmal dämpferbuchsen, hauptlager und wohl hinten die gleitlager tauschen.

hab ihr vll ne ahnung was da so für kosten auf nich zukommen??


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2006)

Die Gleitlager sind recht billig. Hab mir mal versehentlich welche bestellt weil ich dachte mein hinteres Rechtes ist defekt, da es geknackt hat beim Hinteradverbiegen.
Aber mal aufgeschraubt, ein bisschen saubergemacht (ohne rauszunehmen) und ein wenig Brunox draufgesprüht und schon wars wieder ruhig. 
War wohl ein Dreckstaubkorn drinn.
Ein Hauptschwingenlager wird wohl so um die 20 Euro kosten.
Kann höchstens sein das die Lagerachse eingeloffen ist.
Eine Preisliste von Orginalrockysachen kannste dir hier runterladen.

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/


G.


----------



## el Lingo (4. Januar 2007)

Gerade eben war ich bei meinem Nachbarn, was abholen. Das hier:




und das war drin





Aber morgen oder übermorgen habe ich noch ein viel besseres Foto für Euch. Damit meine ich nicht das Bike, wenn es aufgebaut ist...


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Januar 2007)

joa kann ma lassen, auch wenn wmir der lack nicht so gut gefällt wie bei den andern switchis

wieso kaufst du eigentlich noch eins?


----------



## maple leaf (4. Januar 2007)

@el Lingo

sehr feines Teil das Du Dir da geholt hast! Bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt und ob wir uns mal sehen, wo immer das auch sein mag!

cheers bas


----------



## haural (4. Januar 2007)

Mal ne Frage an die Stahfederdämpferfans unter euch. Wie verhalten sich die unterschiedlichen Modelle hinsichtlich Wippverhalten, sprich bergauf oder (kurze) Tour? 

Würde meinen Luft gerne wechseln jedoch so wenig Abstriche wie möglich bei Vielseitigkeit und Gewicht machen. Was haltet ihr vom Vanilla R oder Van R (beide 2007)? 

Aber gerne auch andere Vorschläge die unter einem Preis von 300 und Gewicht von 350 oder max 400 liegen.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Januar 2007)

@Flachbirne   

das ist eine Topbasis für einen *Rocky-Treffen-in-Winterberg-Aufbau*

...bin auch schon mal sehr gespannt


----------



## el Lingo (5. Januar 2007)

Tja, diesen Rahmen wird wohl leider keiner aufgebaut sehen, da ich gesehen habe, dass er einen riss im gehäuse des hauptlagers hat. Komplett über die ganze Länge von rechts nach links. Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, wie das bei einem neuen Rahmen passieren kann. 
Geht er halt wieder zurück und ich muss mir doch ein anderes Switch aufbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (6. Januar 2007)

Hab gerade bei der Montage meiner Bremsen festgestellt, dass die Scheibe hinten die linke Kettenstrebe berührt. Ist zwar ne 200er aber das kann doch nicht sein 

Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung woran das liegt? Muss ich für eine 200er Bremsscheibe ne Distanzscheibe zwischen Nabe und Rahmen einbauen?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2007)

Also meine 203er Scheibe berührt auch ohne irgendwelche Distanzscheiben den Rahmen nicht.
Also denke ich ist das nicht normal.

G.


----------



## el Lingo (6. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother, kannst Du mir mal ein bisschen was zu Deiner Luft-Z150 sagen? Ansprechverhalten, Luftverlust usw...


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Soulbrother, kannst Du mir mal ein bisschen was zu Deiner Luft-Z150 sagen? Ansprechverhalten, Luftverlust usw...



Die Einstellung,bis du sie auf die gewünschte Performance abgestimmt hast, KANN einige Zeit(und Nerven) in Anspruch nehmen.Man muß 3 Luftdrücke aufeinander abstimmen.
D.h.immer wieder ausprobieren,verändern,ausprobieren,verändern....
Aber die sollte man sich nehmen,denn wenns dann passt funktioniert das Teil prima.FINDE ICH ZUMINDEST(-wenn du allerdings den Bommel fragst,wird er anderer Meinung sein.Für seinen Einsatzzweck war ihm die Performance nicht ausreichend.Ich hatte ihm mal bei der Abstimmung geholfen.)
Wenn die Gabel noch ganz neu ist,braucht sie zudem ihre Einlaufphase bis sie richtig schön anspricht.

Luftverlust hatte ich so gut wie garnicht.Während der gesamten Saison habe ich 1mal  2Hübe in der Positivkammer nachgepumpt.
Allerdings habe ich sie als reine Touren/FR-light Gabel genutzt.

Wie immer sind solche Eindrücke natürlich rein SUBJEKTIV!

Solltest du dir so eine Z1 zulegen und mit der Abstimmung Schwierigkeiten haben,helfe ich dir gerne,einfach PM schicken.


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Januar 2007)

gebrauchter dhx 5
ansonsten is der van r bestimmt nicht shclecht!


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Januar 2007)

woahoa el lingo das is krass! mein beileid


----------



## haural (7. Januar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also meine 203er Scheibe berührt auch ohne irgendwelche Distanzscheiben den Rahmen nicht.
> Also denke ich ist das nicht normal.
> 
> G.



Der Rahmen wird zwar nur an einem Punkt (ganz) leicht berührt, ansonsten ist ein minimaler Spalt (< 1 mm) vorhanden. Dieser erscheint mir aber als viel zu gering.

Wie groß ist denn der Spalt/Abstand bei dir? Also wenn meine Scheibe noch 3 mm größer wäre würde es bei mir nicht funktionieren. Habe übrigens Rahmengröße 16,5.


----------



## haural (7. Januar 2007)

...wobei die Kettenstreben ja gleich lang sind.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2007)

Hab mein Hinterrad gerade gerade net im Switch drinn und auch net zur Hand.
Aber es ist, denke ich erinnerungstechnisch, so ca.1mm Platz.
Wenn ich mein Hinterrad da habe, kann ich es dir aber noch mal genau sagen.
Aber hier müßten doch mehr eine 203Scheibe fahren??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (7. Januar 2007)

Z150SL (Also Luft) war schwer richtig gut abzustimmen. Hatte man nach einfahren und vielem geteste dann das richtige SetUp war die schon gut, aber natürlich GAR kein Vergleich zur 66.
Der Bereich zwischen "soft ansprechend" und "viel zu weich" ist minimal und wie bei allen MZ Luftgabeln nicht leicht zu finden.
Dicht war sie über die Bikeparkeinsätze einer halben Saison, das ECC hat aber schon sehr bald aufgegeben - egal - war garantie und wurde während einer Verletzung repariert.


----------



## haural (7. Januar 2007)

*Jetzt brauche ich wirklich n guten Rat bzw. eure Meinung*. Hab mir die Sache mit der Bremsscheibe mal genauer angeschaut. Liegt wohl nur nebensächlich an der Scheibe. Irgendwie liegt mein Rad nicht genau mittig zwischen den 4 Streben.

Kettenstrebe links hat weniger Abstand (ca. 3-5 mm würde ich schätzen) zum Reifen als rechte Kettenstrebe. Beim oberen Teil der Antriebsschwinge ist es genau umgekehrt, also links oben mehr Abstand als rechts oben.

Habe gesehen das Schaltauge fluchtet innen nicht genau mit dem Rahmen, was bestimmt einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Klemmung hat...aber kann sich das so stark auswirken? 

Hab halt Befürchtungen das mim Rahmen nicht alles ok ist, oder ist es gar nicht so unüblich gewisse Schleifarbeiten durchführen zu müssen. Hoffe zwar auf Letzteres aber bitte um ehrliche Meinungen.


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

ähm, wo hatn das switch ne antriebsschwinge??


----------



## haural (7. Januar 2007)

...naja dann halt die Dinger auf denen "Built in Canada" draufsteht.


----------



## haural (7. Januar 2007)

bzw. die Teile des Rahmens an denen Bremsleitung und Schaltzug befestigt werden


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

ach die sitzstreben  eigentlich müsste alles passen. schau ma deine naben an, gibt naben, wie die alten tune naben, die ham ne hülse dran, die abgehen kann und schon is der ganze spass komplett schief drinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (7. Januar 2007)

Also bei meinen Naben (Hope Pro2) gibts keine Hülse. Ausserdem wäre das Rad mit Hülse nur nach links/rechts versetzt...sowohl oben als auch unten.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2007)

Kannst du mal ein Foto machen, oder so?
Und bau mal den Dämpfer aus, weil wenn an der Schwinge was schief ist müßte man das mit Flucht zum Rahmen bzw. eben durch die Flucht vom Dämpfer zu den beiden Dämpferaufnahmen sehen.

G.


----------



## haural (7. Januar 2007)

Foto ist schwierig, habs probiert aber man erkennt es schlecht. Probiers vielleicht mal bei Tageslicht.

Also am Dämpfer liegts wohl nicht, zumindest kann ich es nicht erkennen wenn es so ist. Wenn ich am Rahmen nichts entdecke werd ichs wohl durch Schleifen probieren. Oder ich brings zu nem Händler der sichs mal anschauen soll. Weiß au net.


----------



## Jendo (7. Januar 2007)

Eine 203mm Shceibe muss ohne Problem ins Switch passen! Ich fahr ja auch 16,5" und da schleift nix!
So wie Du dein Problem beschreibst klingt es eher so, als ob dein Hinterbau verzogen wäre (Crash??)! Ich würde Dir auch nicht empfehlen da irgendwo was abzuschleifen sondern das mit dem Händler klären. 4Augen sehen mehr als 2...(dämlicher Spruch, passt aber).
mfg Robert


----------



## - H - K - P - (8. Januar 2007)

Habe in meinem Switch auch eine 203 mm scheibe hinten drinne. funktioniert tadellos, optisch sieht es aber wirklich sehr knapp aus.


----------



## haural (8. Januar 2007)

Oh mann, ich könnte kotzen. Hab mich die ganze Zeit darauf gefreut mein Switch aufzubauen und dann sone Sch... 

Werde wohl wirklich mal zu nem Händler gehen und mir seine Meinung anhören. Danke mal für eure Meinung.


----------



## turbomensch (8. Januar 2007)

mir wurde empfohlen, mein Bike mal hier einzubauen 
da wär' ma:





bleibt nich lang original, denk ich.. 
für konstruktive Vorschläge bin ich offen


----------



## Alesana (8. Januar 2007)

an meinem switch is auch der hinterbau krumm, durch nen crasch, aber das hinterrad sitzt gerade im hinterbau, nur der hinterbau fluchtet nich optimal mitm rahmen


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Januar 2007)

Hey Turbomensch! Schickes Rad...und das schon so früh in der Saison. Wow!
Auch ein Stilgerechter "Hintergrund".
Verbesserung...puh  Da geht so einiges - hätte mir eher einen Rahmen geholt 
Akute Sofortmaßnahmen sind Kurbeln und Bremsen tauschen - Anbauteile dann später. 
Ansonsten: FAHR DAS DING  Und hab Spass dabei.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Januar 2007)

Moin

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Sehr schönes 07er SWITCH 

Ich wünschte, ich wäre schon soweit, aber ich denke bis zum Rocky-Treffen (Pfingsten?) wirds definitiv fertig sein. Da wirds in guter Gesellschaft sein! Dann auch mit anderem Dämpfer:





MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (9. Januar 2007)

Der Hintergrund is nich meiner.. s Bild is beim Händler gemacht worden 
zu den Änderungen:
werd auf jeden Fall Deemax und GustavM dranmachen.. (hab ich noch zuhause)
wegen der Kurbeln.. die werd ich wohl erstmal dranlassen.. sind die RideDH denn so übel? 
und ich würd die 66 RV gern gegen 66 SL1 ATA tauschen.. schon allein, wegen dem 1 Kilo weniger Gewicht


----------



## el Lingo (9. Januar 2007)

Hey Lebowski, schön sieht es aus, vor allem mit der weissen Gabel wird es noch besser ausschauen. Ich bin immer noch ohne, obwohl ich hier grad einen neuen Switch SL liegen habe, nur leider nicht für mich. Trauere noch immer ein wenig wegen dem Richie Schley...


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Januar 2007)

Sind beides sehr schöne Switch'es! Freu mich schon zu sehen, wie die Endergebnisse davon aussehen werden!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hey Lebowski, schön sieht es aus, vor allem mit der weissen Gabel wird es noch besser ausschauen. Ich bin immer noch ohne, obwohl ich hier grad einen neuen Switch SL liegen habe, nur leider nicht für mich. Trauere noch immer ein wenig wegen dem Richie Schley...



Finde auch, dass die weiße Gabel gut passt. Mal schauen, wie sie arbeitet. N paar "Rocky-Rider" haben die ja auch schon verbaut. Sind hoffentlich alle zufrieden.

Kann ich mir denken, dass Du dem SWITCH RS nachtrauerst! Gibs schon was neues zwecks Rücknahme oder so?

MfG


----------



## el Lingo (9. Januar 2007)

Ja, ist schon auf dem Weg zurück und dann gibt es das Geld zurück. Also alles auf dem richtigen Weg. Bis Ende nächster Woche sollte ich dann auch wieder fahren können. Dämpfer kommt am Freitag, bei der Gabel überlege ich noch, ob ich mir was neues kaufen sollte...


----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2007)

Beides schönes Switch, mir gefällt einfach das blau sehr gut.

Ansonsten ist das 07er Switch mal ein echter Exot, hätte nicht gedacht, so früh bereits eines zu sehen. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit den Bikes!

El Lingo - welches Switch wirst du dann fahren wenn der RS Frame kaputt war?

FLO


----------



## Jendo (9. Januar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Beides schönes Switch, mir gefällt einfach das blau sehr gut.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das 07er Switch mal ein echter Exot, hätte nicht gedacht, so früh bereits eines zu sehen. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit den Bikes!
> 
> ...



Schließe mich dem an!
Was macht den eigentlich dein Switch, Flo?
mfg Rob


----------



## haural (9. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon auf dem Weg zurück und dann gibt es das Geld zurück. Also alles auf dem richtigen Weg. Bis Ende nächster Woche sollte ich dann auch wieder fahren können. Dämpfer kommt am Freitag, bei der Gabel überlege ich noch, ob ich mir was neues kaufen sollte...



Jetzt weiß ich auch wie es ist wenn man seinen Rahmen wieder hergeben muss.  Meiner geht wohl nächste Woche auch erstmal zu Bikeaction...und das jetzt wo ich mit dem Aufbau fast fertig war


----------



## Jendo (9. Januar 2007)

hab noch einen fein verpackt in meinem Keller liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (9. Januar 2007)

is zwar bissl OT, aber hat einer von euch erfahrung mit'm heim3guide am switch?


----------



## el Lingo (9. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube, morgen habe ich auch 2 Switch hier liegen...


----------



## Human 2.0 (9. Januar 2007)

turbomensch schrieb:


> mir wurde empfohlen, mein Bike mal hier einzubauen
> da wär' ma:
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich mal wieder eins der neuerern Switch (in dem Fall ja wohl brandneu)

Kommt gut die Farbe. Ne weiße Gabel käm geil... 

Ich würd dringend die Sattelstütze wechseln. Deises RMB Zeugs ist ja schön und gut. Aber die Sattelstütze hat sich in Wildbad zig mal selbstständig gemacht. Die Klemmung ist sch... und kanxt fürchterlich. Hab bei mir alle RMB Parts gegen RF Diabolus getauchst.


----------



## el Lingo (9. Januar 2007)

Gute Neuigkeiten, ich muss nun doch kein Switch SL fahren! Das wird ja auch langsam zum Volks-Switch, wenn ich so weiter mache...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2007)

@ Lebowski

eine richtig schöne Kombi ist das.Gefällt mir saugut 
wenn du noch den Dämpfer durch einen ROCCO ersetzt macht das
sowohl fahrwerkstechnisch wie optisch einen richtig schlanken Fuß!

Bin sehr gespannt...


----------



## s.d (10. Januar 2007)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein Switch   Bilder gibts ind der Gallery oder bei meinen Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2007)

Sehr geil - wie kam es denn dazu?
Ist das neu oder gebraucht?
Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr edel aus mit Rohloff, t8, M4, Hügi vorne. Sehr schön.
Das Gewicht würde mich auch noch interessieren.

Ach so, noch was: Wie viele Rockys sind da jetzt in der Garage versammelt?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Januar 2007)

Na dann,herzlichen Glückwunsch s.d.! 

Jetzt bist du ja für jeden Einsatzbereich bestens gerüstet


----------



## s.d (10. Januar 2007)

Danke, also da in der Werkstatt sinds 6 das Vertex hängt an der Wand weil gerade zerlegt und ich hab sowieso keinen Platz hab  für es ne neue Gabel gekauft und könnte es eigentlich wieder zusammenbasteln was ich demnächst auch tun werde. Das alte Hammer steht oben und wird täglich gefahren.Das Switch wiegt so wie es da steht ziemlich genau 20 kg also nicht wirklich leicht, wobei wenn man bedenkt dass das 3.0 auch 20,5 glaub ich wiegt ist meins gar net so schlecht die Rohloff ist hald ziemlich schwer das merkt man schon aber um das auszugleichen hab ich ja vorne die 888. Jetzt muss ich hald mal schaun wie es sich mit ihr fährt ansonsten kommt ne neue 66 oder so rein mal sehn. Erst mal testen.


----------



## Redking (10. Januar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch du Verrückter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und wie fährts??

Wegen dem Gewicht?? Lenker und Bremsen sowie Reifen machen wohl den Gewichtsunterschied!: 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @ Lebowski
> 
> eine richtig schöne Kombi ist das.Gefällt mir saugut
> wenn du noch den Dämpfer durch einen ROCCO ersetzt macht das
> ...



Danke für die Blumen.
Bin bis jetzt auch zufrieden. An den Rocco-Dämpfer hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber der hat leider kein Platform-System (richtig?) und der Preis ist etwas von dem entfernt, was ich z.Z. ausgeben möchte. Aber vielleicht kann ich doch noch ein Schnäppchen machen...
Dachte eher an einen Manitou Swinger 4-way! Halt mit SPV.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teil an nem SWITCH?!

MfG


----------



## el Lingo (10. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube, Flo hat so einen in seinem Bike. Ich könnte Dir noch nen 2005er 5th Element anbieten, den habe cih gerade mit einem Bike zusammen bekommen, obwohl ich den gar nicht haben wollte, da ich einen Dämpfer *ohne *Platform-System haben möchte. Der 5th wäre sicher günstiger als der Service für einen Fox Vanilla R


----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2007)

Wie ich dir geschrieben habe Dude, der Swinger geht astrein bei mir.
Ob er mit dem von el Lingo angebotenen 5th mithalten kann, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln. 
Was mir an dem 4-way auch gefällt ist die Einfachheit der Einstellungen, ich brauche dieses ganze Highspeed Zug- und Druckstufenzeug überhaupt nicht.

Ich hoffe dir mit meiner pm geholfen zu haben.

FLO


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Januar 2007)

Naocjmal herzlichen Glückwunsch s.d! Aber lass die 888 drin, ich finde nach der Testfahrt dass sie gut reinpasst!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2007)

Hab auch seit 3Jahren den 4Way drinn.
Bzw. hab letzte Woche mal einen Vanilla R reingebaut. 
Bin aber noch nicht zum ausprobieren gekommen.
Will nur eben mal wissen wie des mit dem Teil zum Bergauffahren geht....wipptechnisch.
Um wirklich sicher zu sein das man was mit Luft (und viel Gewicht) braucht.
Net das garkein Unterschied da ist 

G.


----------



## s.d (10. Januar 2007)

So war heute gleich mal mit nem Artgenossen ausfahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. Januar 2007)

die sind beide ja wohl ma so ******************* geil


----------



## maple leaf (11. Januar 2007)

Oh Ja sehr lecker...

edit: turbo ist nicht gleich turbo!


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Januar 2007)

turbolenzen: hast du ne north shore leiter im zimmer ? 
schicke rahmenfarbe!


----------



## Xexano (11. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> turbolenzen: hast du ne north shore leiter im zimmer ?
> schicke rahmenfarbe!



Du verwechselt da zwei User...  er heißt Turbomensch

@Turbomensch: Ich würde dir beim Switch empfehlen, schnellstens ein Chain-Guide zuzulegen. Wenn du die 2 KB behalten willst, kannst du die E.13 DRS KeFü nehmen. Die funzt auch mit Umwerfer (und sogar sehr gut!)  
Ich habe nämlich bei meinem RMX schnell die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass bei härterer Action die Kette trotz Umwerfer gerne abspringt. Und das finde ich gefährlich, grad beim DH oder aufm Northshore.  Darum habe ich die E.13 installiert und bin zufrieden!

Ne weiße 66 würde sich wirklich gut machen! 

@s.d. Meine Bewunderung hast du schon via ICQ bekommen.
Musst mir nur noch deine genaue Adresse geben... dann verspreche ich dir: Das Stealth wird über Nacht so unsichtbar, dass du es nicht mehr findest...


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2007)

Saugeiles Bild!
Ist das zweite Switch jetzt ein 2006er mit ner 07er 66 oder doch tatsächlich die 2007er Special Edition und wer fährt die Kiste?

FLO


----------



## s.d (11. Januar 2007)

Das ist ein 06er 1.0er switch mit ner 07er 66 das gehört dem 2sixguy 

leider gibts keine wirklich guten Bilder von dem was danach kam


----------



## turbomensch (12. Januar 2007)

nich alle turbo's sin gleich  



> Das ist ein 06er 1.0er switch mit ner 07er 66 das gehört dem 2sixguy



@s.d.: is des ne 07er 66 RC2X oder die 66 SL1 ATA und wie is dein Freund zufrieden damit?.. bin nämlich ab überlegen, welche von beiden ich mir reinmach.. 

nee, den Northshore hat der Händler im Zimmer  fand s weiß auch so geil.. hab auch deswegen s switch 1 und nich s 2 genommen trotz "mieser Ausstattung".. weil ich erstens s komplette bike fast zu dem Preis bekommen hab, den s Rahmenset normal kostet und zweitens bin ich mit nem Stangenbike sowieso nie zufrieden.. egal obs nun s 2er Switch oders 1er is.. s wird getuned was geht 

will auf jeden Fall 2 KB's fahren.. und ich hab halt gehört, der heim3guide soll sehr leise sein.. was mir schon was wert wäre...


----------



## s.d (12. Januar 2007)

Das ist ne RC2X so weit ich das sagen kann ist er ganz zufrieden mit Ihr sie muss natürlich noch eingefahren werden aber die sieht auch sehr geil aus. Ich würde allerdings die mit ATA nehmen weil das  Absenken schon geil ist und ich das auch öfters anwenden würde aber musst du dir hald überlegen ob du das wirklich brauchst


----------



## turbomensch (12. Januar 2007)

sicher.. bin nämlich eher der Typ mit dem echten Freeride-Gedanken "wer runter will muss auch hochradeln".. daher wär s ATA sicher geil.. aber bin eben bissi misstrauisch zwecks'm ansprechverhalten.. aber denk auch, dass es die ATA wird bei mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (12. Januar 2007)

turbomensch schrieb:


> sicher.. bin nämlich eher der Typ mit dem echten Freeride-Gedanken "wer runter will muss auch hochradeln".. /QUOTE]
> 
> Das seh ich auch so wobei manchmal lift oder Shuttle bei so nem fetten Karren schon auch gut ist aber darum hab ich auch die Rohloff nur die 888 ist hald n bisschen im Weg


----------



## turbomensch (12. Januar 2007)

dann simma uns ja einig  

klar.. wenns um n Bikepark oder so geht.. da is sicher Lift angesagt.. aber.. eigene Trails finden is eben nur möglich, wenn man s bike auch ohne lift hochbringt  Rohloff is für mich auch immernoch son Teil, des ich gern mal testen würde..


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ihr Switcher.

Also Turbos Einstellung ist auch meine! 

Fahre immer noch das Serien Switch 3.0.
Also mit zwei Kettenblätter und ohne Kettenführung.
Und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen hüpft die Kette nicht.
Und wenn nur aufs kleine Kettenblatt und das regele ich dann sofort mit dem Shifter.  Also nicht so gefährlich wie Xexano meint!

@ s.d und du breust bestimmt nicht das es nur das Switch geworden ist!  

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (12. Januar 2007)

mal ne Frage vom Technikkrüppel!

Ich benötige eine Steckachse für hinten (10mm Durchmesser und 135mm lang)! Könnt Ihr da was empfehlen oder ist es bei diesem Bauteil völlig egal was ich einbaue? ich meine Hersteller die man empfehlen kann!

sorry für die dumme Frage!

bas


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> mal ne Frage vom Technikkrüppel!
> 
> Ich benötige eine Steckachse für hinten (10mm Durchmesser und 135mm lang)! Könnt Ihr da was empfehlen oder ist es bei diesem Bauteil völlig egal was ich einbaue?
> 
> ...



Wie hast du die denn kaputt gemacht???
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (12. Januar 2007)

nix kaputt! 

Neue Naben habe ich schon und am Montag kommen dann hoffentlich auch die Felgen!  

we will see... 

also jetz, egal mit der Steckachse oder wie? 

bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> nix kaputt!
> 
> Neue Naben habe ich schon und am Montag kommen dann hoffentlich auch die Felgen!
> 
> ...



Wenn du willst kannst du auch eine Schnellspannachse fahren! 
Ich denke du solltest eine aus Stahlnehmen und ich denke da tut es dann jede gerade!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nämlich bei meinem RMX schnell die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass bei härterer Action die Kette trotz Umwerfer gerne abspringt.



Warumtrotz? 2KB sind immer ein Problem...Shiftguide die einzige Lösung. 
Wobei ich am RMX 2KB nicht SOOOO sinnvoll finde (ACHTUNG: Bevor sich einer angepisst fühlt: MEINE SUBJEKTIVE MEINUNG)


----------



## Xexano (13. Januar 2007)

"Trotz" deswegen, weil ein Umwerfer auf jeden Fall die Kette schon besser an der Kette festhält, als ohne (Diese Erfahrung habe ich beim Rasouli machen müssen, die KeFü ist dort kaputt, dementsprechend fahre ich da im Moment vorne ohne irgendwas mit 1 KB). Für viele reicht ein Umwerfer, da diese die Kette schon gut genug auf dem Platz hält (siehe Redking). Ich fands nicht so gut. Einmal ist bei mir bei einer steilen Abfahrt nach nem Sprung die Kette in den -1ten Gang geflutscht... da ging nix mehr... seitdem E.13 DRS!

Und 2 KB brauch ich schon... sonst komm ich nicht mehr ohne Shuttle berghoch zu den Trails  
Und bei den richtigen DH kann ich ja, wenn ich will, die Kette vorne ja immer auf dem großen KB lassen... außerdem die DRS lässt den Umwerfer schon butterweich schalten, wenn ich da mal schalten muss...


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> "Trotz" deswegen, weil ein Umwerfer auf jeden Fall die Kette schon besser an der Kette festhält, als ohne (Diese Erfahrung habe ich beim Rasouli machen müssen, die KeFü ist dort kaputt, dementsprechend fahre ich da im Moment vorne ohne irgendwas mit 1 KB). Für viele reicht ein Umwerfer, da diese die Kette schon gut genug auf dem Platz hält (siehe Redking). Ich fands nicht so gut. Einmal ist bei mir bei einer steilen Abfahrt nach nem Sprung die Kette in den -1ten Gang geflutscht... da ging nix mehr... seitdem E.13 DRS!
> 
> Und 2 KB brauch ich schon... sonst komm ich nicht mehr ohne Shuttle berghoch zu den Trails
> Und bei den richtigen DH kann ich ja, wenn ich will, die Kette vorne ja immer auf dem großen KB lassen... außerdem die DRS lässt den Umwerfer schon butterweich schalten, wenn ich da mal schalten muss...



Ich kenn das Problem auch sehr gut...
Aber ne Kettenführung soll ja die Kette spannen und in jeder Situation verhindern das die Kette irgendwie abspringt! Grad wenn man mal ordentlich in die Pedale tritt darf sich die Kette nicht mal kurz aufs kleine KB verabschieden... da hast du sofort ne hlabe Kurbelumdrehung leerlauf und hackst mit den Beinen ins leere und das geht dann schell ins auge.
Der Umwerfer ist ja nur zum schalten da und spannt die kette nicht ums KB sondern hält sie ein bissl seitlich. Da kann es aber genauso passieren das die kette abhaut. Das Problem lässt sich dann nur durhc die Kettenspannung um das KB plus engere seitliche Führung am KB. Also ein Umwerfer ist in keiner Hinsicht ein ersatz für eine Kefü. Wer also auch mal im Gelände ordentlich shreddern will und trotzdem 2KBs fahren will sollte eigentlich schon mit Shiftguide E13 etc fahren.


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2007)

Inspiration für alle sWitcher 







und weils so geil ist...


----------



## maple leaf (13. Januar 2007)

passt schon sehr cool rein! 

gibts die solo air auch in schwarz? oder nur die coil?


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Du verwechselt da zwei User...  er heißt Turbomensch



ohh verlesen


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Inspiration für alle sWitcher



Also das gefällt mir ja mal gar nicht! Was soll diese Sattelstütze und warum in alles in der Welt gibt es die Deetracks?


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2007)

? SS, ja okay, aber wo ist das Problem mit den DeeTracks? ist doch ne gute, günstige Sache! Dezenter als mein DeeMax in dem Bock


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Januar 2007)

find die totem im switch vom optischen her nicht so schön... ansonsten natürlich erste sahne!

mal ne frage welche kurbel findet ihr am switch(05) besser, ne shimano saint oder ne truvativ holzfeller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (14. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> ? SS, ja okay, aber wo ist das Problem mit den DeeTracks? ist doch ne gute, günstige Sache! Dezenter als mein DeeMax in dem Bock



Bleischwer und gegenüber einem ordentlich haltbaren LRS auch noch überteuert! Design ist wie immer Geschamckssache, aber wenn es technisch und Preislich keinen Vorteil gibt, dann ist es meiner Ansicht nach nur ein "Style-Produkt"!


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Januar 2007)

@ Swi!tch: Welch Frage - SAINT, mit MRP Bashguard.

Hm, der DeeTracks ist gar nicht so schwer. HÃ¤lt aber gut was aus, man kann die MP3 Versicherung abschlieÃen, und die QualitÃ¤t stimmt (DeeMax Naben). Finde auch dass fÃ¼r einen schÃ¶nen (Subjektiv) LRS 280â¬ (findet man auch billiger) schon i.O. gehen. DafÃ¼r hat man auch nicht das gefrett mit Einspeichen lassen usw, was wenn man ehrlich zu sich ist, meisst nicht billiger ist! (Ich erinnere Dich an Deine Rasouli VR)


----------



## Jendo (14. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hm, der DeeTracks ist gar nicht so schwer. Hält aber gut was aus, man kann die MP3 Versicherung abschließen, und die Qualität stimmt (DeeMax Naben). Finde auch dass für einen schönen (Subjektiv) LRS 280 (findet man auch billiger) schon i.O. gehen. Dafür hat man auch nicht das gefrett mit Einspeichen lassen usw, was wenn man ehrlich zu sich ist, meisst nicht billiger ist! (Ich erinnere Dich an Deine Rasouli VR)



Klär mich mal über mein Vorderrad auf, mein altes Hirn lässt mich da grad arg im Stich  
Ich find die nicht grad leicht 26**gram ist mir irgendwie zuviel. Bei dem Preis kann ich mir bei ähnlichem Gewicht gleich ne Doubeltrack reinsetzten...
Naja, ich mag sie vielleicht einfach nicht wirklich und gerade im Netz kann man sich ja ein paar tolle wunderpreise bei LRS anschauen, die einem wirklich vom Hocker hauen (UVP ist ja bei den Deetraks auch 350).
Schönen Sonntag,
Rob


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Januar 2007)

hmmm... ich find die saint ganz schön fett aber hmm... stabiler ist sie wahrscheinlich.  also schöner find ich auf jedenfall die holzfeller! aber das ja nur 2.rangig

welche ist leichter die holzfeller( mit schwerem innenlager) oder die saint?

bashguard kommt bestimmt noch irgendwann, ist aber erstmal zu teuer


----------



## s.d (14. Januar 2007)

Also ganz klar Saint wenn schon keine RF


----------



## Jendo (14. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> hmmm... ich find die saint ganz schön fett aber hmm... stabiler ist sie wahrscheinlich.  also schöner find ich auf jedenfall die holzfeller! aber das ja nur 2.rangig
> 
> welche ist leichter die holzfeller( mit schwerem innenlager) oder die saint?
> 
> bashguard kommt bestimmt noch irgendwann, ist aber erstmal zu teuer



Find die Saint schöner. Gewichtstechnisch sollten sich beide Kurbeln mit Innenlager nicht sonderlich viel nehmen. Saint 1.100g und die Holzfeller 2.2 ca725g + Howitzerlager (365g) =fast 1.100g...


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Januar 2007)

race face kann ich mir nicht leisten...

okay aber vielen dank für eure ratschläge!
wenns heut abend bei ebay klappt kommt ne saint, wenn nciht, dann holzfeller!


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Saint-Kurbel-FC-...oryZ9201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

guter preis wa  
kann mir doch n bahsguard leisten. wenn kommt aber n e.thirteen, vorerst aber erstmal n kleineres Kb!


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Januar 2007)

hier mal ein foto von meinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (16. Januar 2007)

Das sieht verdammt schick aus! Hoffentlich ist bei mir auch bald alles wieder passend...


----------



## Jendo (16. Januar 2007)

Ein wirklich heißer Ride! Hast du vorne Double- und hinten SingleTrack oder täuscht das?

@Lingo: bei mir ist es hoffentlich auch bald so weit das mein Switch wieder aus der kiste kann und aufgebaut wird. Die Avids sind hoffentlich schon unterwegs und die andern Parts nehmen in meinem Hirn langsam konkrete formen an, wärend der Kontostand sich langsam aufs plündern vorbereiten muss 

mfg Robert


----------



## el Lingo (16. Januar 2007)

Sind beides Doubletracks, würde ich sagen. Wieso ist Deins in einer Kiste, Jendo???
Das schlimmste, wenn es ne Weile dauert, ist dass man immer wieder neue Ideen für nen Aufbau bekommt...


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Januar 2007)

Sieht echt Nett aus! Der Aufbau errinert mich fast ein wenig an mein altes S3. Die Gabel, die Felgen,.. Ach ja war schon schön!!

Viel Spaß beim ride'n


----------



## Jendo (16. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Sind beides Doubletracks, würde ich sagen. Wieso ist Deins in einer Kiste, Jendo???
> Das schlimmste, wenn es ne Weile dauert, ist dass man immer wieder neue Ideen für nen Aufbau bekommt...



Das Switch war mit einigen Teilen am Ende , sodas ich nach dem Gardasee Sommerurlaub das Bike komplett zerlegt habe und gemerkt habe, das ich einiges ändern oder erneuern möchte. Da aber das liebe Geld da immer ein wörtchen mitzureden hat, hab ich erstmal a bissl gesammelt und nebenbei den Rahmen und die anderen Parts gepflegt und bis zum wiederaufbau in die Kiste gesperrt.
So konnte ich auch endlich mal einige Teile wiegen und da kamen schon interessante Sachen bei herraus. Zum Beispiel wiegt mein Titec Lenker exact 564gramm! Das ist irgendwie a bissl unsinnig wenn ich da extra den leichten Thomson 4X Vorbau mit dem schwergewichtslenker kombiniere...(aber der hat wenigstens lebenslange Garantie )
Hoffe das ich nach den Prüfungen wieder ein funktionierendes Switch hab.
Rob


----------



## numinisflo (16. Januar 2007)

Das Switch sieht sehr geil aus von weitem, ich würde doch auch gerne davon noch ein paar Nahaufnahmen sehen, falls dies möglich ist.

Robert, dein Lenker ist ja auch aus Alu-Vollmaterial mit einem 2mm Loch in der Mitte.

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> ...Zum Beispiel wiegt mein Titec Lenker exact 564gramm! ...



Ich dachte immer, meine DJIII zieht mich vorn runter. Aber nach dem Umbau war klar, wer der Übeltäter ist 

MfG


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Januar 2007)

danke euch  nahfotos kommen nächste woche... dann mit shimano saint kurbel, schickerem kettenstrebenschutz...  und gekürztem schaft.

parts:
'05 switch s3
diabolus steuersatz
marzocchi 66 rc (wobei das c nicht ganz funktionniert, muss ich mich mal mit beschäftigen)
lenker+ vorbau truvativ hussefelt
vorne hayes hfx 9, hinten formula oro k18  (kommt vorne in ca. 4 monaten auch ran)
sattelstütze: maniac
sattel: fizik nisense
laufräder:
vorne marzochi qr20,hinten shimano xt
hr+vr doubletrack

antrieb:
4kant kurbel von zzyzx oder so--> bald saint 
dann auch mit dmr elite speed chainguide
shimano deore shifter ("leihe" mir demnächst lx von meiner ma)
lx schaltwerk
kassette kA

auf lange sich hin werden noch laufradsatz und schaltung getauscht.

würd mcih auch über ne bewertung in der gallerie freuen!
danke jendo


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. Januar 2007)

Verdammt! Ich will dass mein Switch jetz auch mal fertig wird!
Schönes Switch, Sw!tch!


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Januar 2007)

danke... deins wird ja wohl ma der burna...!!!

würd aber weiße felgen nehmen und keine roten


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Januar 2007)

JA genau Flow.Zero!

Wie weit ist denn dein "Switch-Projekt" mittlerweile fortgeschritten?! 

MfG


----------



## Flow.Zero (17. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> danke... deins wird ja wohl ma der burna...!!!
> 
> würd aber weiße felgen nehmen und keine roten



Hab schon Laufräder und bald wird der Karren hoffentlich mal fertig 
Mir fehlt noch Bremse und Schaltung 
Des wird mich noch kosten, ich brauch aber noch ein bisschen bis ich (als armer Schüler) das Geld zusammen hab.


----------



## s.d (17. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> danke... deins wird ja wohl ma der burna...!!!
> 
> würd aber weiße felgen nehmen und keine roten




Da ist es wohl schon zu spät für...
@ fz hab dein blödes laufrad heute abgegeben und des wird morgen umgebaut damits dann endlich mal passt. Spar mal ordentlich das der karren endlich fertig wird und dann gehts mal richtig ab. Ich hab heut leider auch schon wieder eingekaufen müssen aber nicht so viel Resultat kommt bald...

stay hot


----------



## maple leaf (17. Januar 2007)

bin auch gerade am LRS-Aufbau! 

Heute sind wieder neue Spenderorgane eingetroffen!


----------



## haural (17. Januar 2007)

Welche Umwerfer, falls überhaupt, fahrt ihr an eueren Switches? Nur zum Verständnis: Gebraucht wird doch ein Top Swing (Käfig über Schelle) und Down Pull (Zug von unten), oder? Gibt es hier Alternativen zu Shimano?


----------



## Redking (17. Januar 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Welche Umwerfer, falls überhaupt, fahrt ihr an eueren Switches? Nur zum Verständnis: Gebraucht wird doch ein Top Swing (Käfig über Schelle) und Down Pull (Zug von unten), oder? Gibt es hier Alternativen zu Shimano?



An was für ein Switch?? Also bei meinen ist schonmal ein Top Pull dran! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (17. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> An was für ein Switch?? Also bei meinen ist schonmal ein Top Pull dran!



Also doch Top...war mir nicht sicher. Mein Rahmen ist seit zwei Tagen nimmer hier  und in meiner Erinnerung verläuft der Zug unten. So kann man sich wohl täuschen


----------



## Redking (17. Januar 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Also doch Top...war mir nicht sicher. Mein Rahmen ist seit zwei Tagen nimmer hier  und in meiner Erinnerung verläuft der Zug unten. So kann man sich wohl täuschen



Du ich kann nur vom 06 Switch schreiben wie es davor aussah kann ich dir nicht schreiben.
Aber Top Swing ist richtig!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## haural (17. Januar 2007)

Bin zwar nicht so der Rocky oder Switch Experte aber denke bei der Zugverlegung hat sich nichts verändert. Die Rahmen sehen ja bis auf Details seit Jahren gleich aus...hoffe werde jetzt nicht gesteinigt


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Januar 2007)

Beim Switch ist immer schon Top Pull verbaut.

greets,


----------



## Jendo (18. Januar 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist seit zwei Tagen nimmer hier


Wo ist denn dein Rahmen hingewandert?


----------



## haural (18. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dein Rahmen hingewandert?



Ist bei Herrn Liebe, der hoffentlich feststellt das alles schnell und problemlos gerichtet werden kann...hat sich aber noch nicht gemeldet. Werde wohl morgen mal nachfragen.

Musste ihn wegschicken weil das hintere Laufrad leicht diagonal drin saß.


----------



## maple leaf (20. Januar 2007)

LRS Update!









aktuelles Kampfgewicht: 18,3 kg  (an der Digi beim Händler gewogen)!


----------



## haural (20. Januar 2007)

Sind das etwa meine Pedale? Hast du die mit Fleiß dran gemacht oder nur die Platten nicht farbgetreu gewechselt?


----------



## maple leaf (20. Januar 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Sind das etwa meine Pedale? Hast du die mit Fleiß dran gemacht oder nur die Platten nicht farbgetreu gewechselt?



nö, sind vom Ohlenschleyer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2007)

Einfach nur saugeil dein Switch, Bas!
Schöner neuer LRS und um den Sattel beneide ich dich immer noch!

Das Rot beim Switch ist eine der geilsten Farben überhaupt, schöner als ein Stealth!


----------



## s.d (20. Januar 2007)

Wirklich sehr sweet dein Switch, der LRS ist überaus edel und das gewicht ist auch sehr gut
Das rot ist wirklich schöner als stealth und nicht so matt sondern schön glänzend der Einzige Vorteil vom Stealth ist dass wenn ne macke drin ist geht malt man einfach mitm Edding drüber


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Januar 2007)

Also bas,
ich muss schon sagen: abartig!
Vor allem mit deinen Laufrädern!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (20. Januar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das Rot beim Switch ist eine der geilsten Farben überhaupt, schöner als ein Stealth!



 ha ha ha  hi hi hi  ho ho ho

das nicht ganz aber wirklich sehr fein


----------



## maple leaf (20. Januar 2007)

Merci für Blumen! Sehe da noch 3-4 Baustellen die ich aber wohl im laufe der Zeit angehen werde!


----------



## meth3434 (20. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Merci für Blumen! Sehe da noch 3-4 Baustellen die ich aber wohl im laufe der Zeit angehen werde!



x.o wäre eine.... nur so als denkanstoss, auch so schon echt schön! 


meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (20. Januar 2007)

...es wurde bereits alles gesagt,einfach ein geiles Switch 
Und was ich von dem *ROT* halte,Bas,das weist du ja


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Januar 2007)

boa das ist saugeil!!!!!

und das rot is echt sehr fett, besser als die 06er/07er paintjobs


----------



## maple leaf (20. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Probs! 

@numinisflo

Den Sattel habe ich noch an der Aufnahme für die Stütze schwarz lackiert! 

@meth3434

x.o ist mir fast zu filigran! Maybe den trigger für vorne, aber beim Schaltwerk bleibe ich bei x.9 oder saint.

@Soulbrother

rot bleibt erstmal rot!

greetings bas


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Danke für die Probs!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




 ... na also,geht doch


----------



## pieleh (22. Januar 2007)

Hi

weiß einer von Euch, ob in das 2004/2005 Switch der Manitou Swinger 4-Way Air reinpaßt? Ich habe noch nie ein Switch mit diesem Dämper gesehen. Der Manitou Swinger 4-Way Coil paßt ja, aber beim Air schaut mir der Abstand Dämpferauge zu Dämpfergehäuse kürzer aus...


----------



## Jendo (23. Januar 2007)

pieleh schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> weiß einer von Euch, ob in das 2004/2005 Switch der Manitou Swinger 4-Way Air reinpaßt? Ich habe noch nie ein Switch mit diesem Dämper gesehen. Der Manitou Swinger 4-Way Coil paßt ja, aber beim Air schaut mir der Abstand Dämpferauge zu Dämpfergehäuse kürzer aus...



Muss passen!
mfg Robert


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Januar 2007)

pieleh schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> weiß einer von Euch, ob in das 2004/2005 Switch der Manitou Swinger 4-Way Air reinpaßt? Ich habe noch nie ein Switch mit diesem Dämper gesehen. Der Manitou Swinger 4-Way Coil paßt ja, aber beim Air schaut mir der Abstand Dämpferauge zu Dämpfergehäuse kürzer aus...




*!Swinger 4-Way Air/Switch SL 04 passt leider nicht!*​
...hab´s gerade ausprobiert weil es mich auch mal interressiert hat und kann dir deine Vermutung bestätigen...es fehlen gut 2-3mm zwischen Auge und Gehäuse!

@Robert
bis vor einer halben Stunde war ich ebenfalls voll und ganz deiner Meinung und hätte sogar darauf gewettet


----------



## Jendo (23. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *!Swinger 4-Way Air/Switch SL 04 passt leider nicht!*​
> ...hab´s gerade ausprobiert weil es mich auch mal interressiert hat und kann dir deine Vermutung bestätigen...es fehlen gut 2-3mm zwischen Auge und Gehäuse!
> 
> @Robert
> bis vor einer halben Stunde war ich ebenfalls voll und ganz deiner Meinung und hätte sogar darauf gewettet


All IN.
Sorry, da lag ich wohl daneben! Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät pieleh...


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Januar 2007)

*Drea´s  Switch  ist vorläufig noch zu haben:*





*Bei Interresse: *guckst du hier


----------



## pieleh (23. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> All IN.
> Sorry, da lag ich wohl daneben! Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät pieleh...



Ne - noch habe ich nicht gekauft  

@Soulbrother: Danke Dir für Deine Mühe - auch wenn's nicht die Info ist die ich erhofft hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (25. Januar 2007)

So, hier ein Bild von meinem neuen Richie Schley in der el Lingo Edition. Der Hauptrahmen ist neu, ein 2005er, der frisch lackiert wurde. Nur leider haben die mir die falschen Aufkleber drauf gemacht. Das wirft meine ganze Planung über den Haufen, aber ich habe schon gute Ideen für meine Special Special Edition...


----------



## Redking (25. Januar 2007)

Irgend wie kommt mir der Schriftzug bekannt vor!  






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (25. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ...Nur leider haben die mir die falschen Aufkleber drauf gemacht. Das wirft meine ganze Planung über den Haufen, aber ich habe schon gute Ideen für meine Special Special Edition...



  sorry aber  

bin mal auf die neuen Special Special Edition gespannt!


----------



## Sw!tch (27. Januar 2007)

mohoin!

ich hab ne anzeige in bikemarkt geschrieben das ich meinen dhx 5 gegen nen roco tauschen würde. würdet ihr mir das empfehlen? ich hab keine ahnung ob der roco besser ist... schick ist er
achja wichtig ist mir das man den auch schön progressiv einstellen kann. kann man?
danke


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. Januar 2007)

Lilian ist mein patenkind 
vorn bekommt es noch eine 200er disc
so wiegt es 15,5 kg


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2007)

Du hast die Waage bestochen, oder 

G.


----------



## meth3434 (27. Januar 2007)

Erstmal: sehr schönes switch! Der schriftzug is zwar seltsam, aber hat ja quasi nen guten zweck;-)!

zweitens: 15,5kg? is das dein ernst? meins wiegt derzeit 18,4kg und ich seh eigentlich nur lightweight guide, atlas, titanfeder und leichtere 66 als richtig gravierenden unterschied! Ok is auch ein 16,5er aber das macht doch alles noch keine 3,1 kilo... oder doch?


meth


----------



## s.d (27. Januar 2007)

15,5 kg sauber meins wiegt ca 20 is dafür aber auch Bombproof.
Kommst du mit den felgen zurecht ich hab die im Slayer und schon ne fette Delle drin


----------



## Jendo (27. Januar 2007)

Das Switch mit 15,5kg find ich nicht glaubhaft. Ich lass mich da gerne eines besseren belehren aber opjektiv finde ich das es nicht unter 16 sind... jedenfalls hoff ich das, da mein Switch ja locker 17,..kg hat
Also Bild auf der Waage machen und ich bin still.
Aber sansonsten ein wirklich sehr schönes Switch.
mfg Jendo (der hofft das er kein Panzer Switch hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (28. Januar 2007)

also das switch von dirtjumpbastian wiegt meines wissens 15.8 kg... ohne tifeder/luft

egal dein patenkind sein switch in allen ehren aber kann nmir vllt nochmal jemand was zum roco sagen?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> also das switch von dirtjumpbastian wiegt meines wissens 15.8 kg... ohne tifeder/luft
> 
> egal dein patenkind sein switch in allen ehren aber kann nmir vllt nochmal jemand was zum roco sagen?



Ich hab zwar keinen Rocco, drumm hab ich auch noch nichts dazu gesagt.
Weil er für mich eh net in Frage kommen würde wegen des verhälnismäßig hohen Gewichts zu anderen Dämpfern.
Zur Funktion hab ich keine Ahnung 

G.


----------



## haural (28. Januar 2007)

15,5? Also wenn das passt dann müsste ich mit meinem (wenn es denn mal fertig  ist ) locker noch n Kilo weniger hinbekommen.



s.d schrieb:


> Kommst du mit den felgen zurecht ich hab die im Slayer und schon ne fette Delle drin



Was hast denn angestellt um dir ne fette Delle zu holen? Interessiert mich weil an mein Switch die gleichen Felgen rankommen...und ich mittlerweile bissle am Zweifeln bin ob ich nicht doch lieber die FR6 oder Syncros hätte nehmen sollen.


----------



## s.d (28. Januar 2007)

Naja ich war hald in Ogau  aber nichts wirklich wildes und ich wiege mit voller Ausrüstung höchstens 60kg aber vielleicht liegts daran das ich nicht fahren kann. Die Delle ist zwar gut sichtbar aber man kann noch damit fahren

Aber der 2sixguy hatte mal an seinem Chase die Fr 6.1er und die sind total Schrott. Die DT Felgen scheinen sehr dünne Seitenwände zu haben und schnell zu verdellen. Schau dich mal hier im Forum um hab schon einige verdellte gesehen.
Ich weiß ja nicht was du mit den Dingern vor hast aber für Singletrails ect reichen se schon aus. Sie sind hald nur bei punktuellen Stößen empfindlich.


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Januar 2007)

Die DT6.1D ist "prominent" für ihr schnelles verdellen. Als leichte Racing Felge begründete DT die weiche Alumischung mit einer geringeren Plattenanfälligkeit im Racing. Für 2007 sollen die Felgen aber eine deutlich widerstandsfähigere Mischung bekommen.
Die 5.1 ist ähnlich "soft" (gleiche Legierung) - es kann also sein, dass man mit den neuen keine Probleme hat, aber wer weiss auch sicher aus welcher Marge die gekaufte Felge dann schließlich ist?
Bottom Line: Es gehört nicht viel dazu eine 6.1 oder 5.1 zu verdellen, was man an dem wirklich leichten S.D. ja sieht.
Mein Tipp: Mavic DeeMax Felge aus super festem Maxtal - wahnsinn was die bei mir im UST Betrieb schon an Kanten OHNE jede Delle eingesteckt haben.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Januar 2007)

gewicht habe ich mit zwei verschiedenen waagen gemessen 
konnte es selbst kaum glauben ... also vertehe ich euch aber 
es ist eben fakt wers nicht glauben will ... bitte !

hatte den LRS in meinem slayer da haben sie problemlos gehalten (bei hartem einsatz)
sollten sie dies hier nicht wird es dann sicher schwerer mit 6.1 oder syncros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (28. Januar 2007)

Ja also die Dt Felgen sind eigentlich schon stabil nur verdellen sie hald schnell wenn man gegen Kanten o ähnliches fährt.
Ich hab da so nen Kumpel (95 kg Kampfgewicht) der hat die 6.1 für DH-Rennen genutz nach der ersten Trainigsrunde war se schon abartig verdellt beim zurückbiegen ist se gebrochen.
Ich hab jetzt im Switch die 823 ist glaub ich die Deemax mit UST Reifen und wenig Luftdruck  da drüft ich so schnell keine Probleme mehr bekommen.
Hat eigentlich jemand ein schwereres Switch als ich(ca. 20 kg) ?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Januar 2007)

frag mal den maple leaf (bas) wegen den 20kg


----------



## Jendo (28. Januar 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> gewicht habe ich mit zwei verschiedenen waagen gemessen
> konnte es selbst kaum glauben ... also vertehe ich euch aber
> es ist eben fakt wers nicht glauben will ... bitte !
> 
> ...



So richtig will ichs immer noch nicht glauben...
Aber poste doch mal bitte eine Teileliste, da kann ich als zweifler in einer freien lern Minute mal die Gewichte addieren

Wenn jemand ne stabile Felge sucht, dem kann ich nur die Alex Rims DX32 ans Herz legen, aber da kann man gleich Doubelwide etc fahren. Aber bei dem Gewicht möchte man halt auch das die Teile halten.
Schönen Sonntag,
Robert


----------



## haural (28. Januar 2007)

Hab mir schon gedacht das die 5.1 nicht für (zu) harte Einsätze gemacht sind, obwohl ich schon auch vorhabe sie ab und an mal in Wildbad einzusetzen. Da ich aber dahingehend n Anfänger bin sollten sie meine langsamere Gangart schon mitmachen. Aber hoffe sie halten zumindest mal die ein oder andere Treppenfahrt aus.

Bin auch schon am Überlegen ob nicht zwei Ausstattungsvarianten sinnvoll sein können. Also zumindest zweiten Laufradsatz (mit Syncros )und anderen Dämpfer (Stahl). Evtl. auch Gabel und andere "Kleinteile". Zudem würde mir auch langweilig werden wenn ich nichts mehr schrauben oder verändern kann


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand ein schwereres Switch als ich(ca. 20 kg) ?



Da ich mich ja so gerne wiederhole!  
Ja ich 20,6 KG  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sick.boy (28. Januar 2007)

Hay Leute, dachte ich stelle auch mal meins rein.... (mehr in meiner Galerie)

Hab aber leider vergessen das Teil wiegen zu lassen ???

Sagt mal, hat vieleicht irgendjemand eine Ahnung, ob in`s 2006er Switch (also meins) ein DHX-AIR 5.0 Dämpfer passt? -Würde das Gewicht gern noch etwas drücken.. Eine Antwort wäre wirklich super!!!! 

Wollte auch noch die TOTEM gegen eine 66 SL1 ATA tauschen - bringt des was?? 

VIELE GRÜßE AN ALLE SWITCHER aus dem schönen Thüringen 

PS: hat jemand einen Link mit Bild wo man den diabolus dh2 Vorbau bestaunen und bestellen könnte, oder hat den vielleicht schon jemand???


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Januar 2007)

die dämpfer frage habe ich mir auch mal gestellt
auf grund der progession/performance habe ich mich
doch entchieden den dhx 5.0 (coil) zu behalten hab dafür
ne titanfeder sparrt auch gewicht weiß aber nicht wieviel
hast du die coil totem ?
die totem solo air ist vom gewicht relativ gleich wie die 66 sl1 ata
der Diabolus 2 vorbau ist im neun RF katalog
und thüringen ist nicht schön !  bin vor paar wochen an jena
vorbeigefahren brennt immer noch im auge 
sehr schöne bike hast du da !!!


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2007)

Sieht so aus:


----------



## sick.boy (28. Januar 2007)

THX

Woher bekommt mann denn eigentlich gute Titanfedern (habe eine Fox 500x2,35)?? 

Also die Solo Air kann man aber leider nicht absenken, das ist mir jedoch sehr wichtig, da ich die Berge wenn möglich auch rauffahre und Jena repräsentiert Thüringen übrigens ja nicht gerade, da müsstest Du schon in die schönen Ecken fahren z.b. Vogtland, Erzgebirge, Fichtelberg oder Thüringer Wald - kann Dich mit Jena aber gut verstehen- geht mir da auch so...


----------



## sick.boy (28. Januar 2007)

DANKE SOULBROTHER - das ist doch mal was genaues!!! 

Aber ob der jetzt schärfer als der normale Diabolus ausschaut kann ich jetzt so nicht sagen.. Ist aber definitiv ein geiles Teil und vieleicht mal ne Anschaffung wert (aber nich zu dem Preis oder??) 

GREETS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. Januar 2007)

Letztendlich lässt sich das erst wirklich sagen ,wenn man so einen am Bike verbaut hat.

Aber so für sich allein gesehen gefällt er mir schon besser als der alte.
Hab mir aber auch gleich nach der Messe schon mal einen bestellt


----------



## sick.boy (29. Januar 2007)

ALLRIGHT...! 

Und in welcher Länge (isser vieleicht auch schon verbaut???)


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Januar 2007)

30er Länge

Nein,noch nicht verbaut...das hat noch Zeit bis auch der Rest der Bestellung lieferbar ist


----------



## Jendo (29. Januar 2007)

sick.boy schrieb:


> da müsstest Du schon in die schönen Ecken fahren z.b. Vogtland, *Erzgebirge*, Fichtelberg oder Thüringer Wald - kann Dich mit Jena aber gut verstehen- geht mir da auch so...



Juhuuu Ich!
Ich dacht die Totem gibt es nur in 1.5" ?
Ansonsten ein sehr schickes Switch. Die Spank Felgen sind auch mal was anderes. bist Du mit denen zufrieden?
mfg Robert


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Januar 2007)

So Robert,schlaf schön,ich meld mich jetzt ab


----------



## sick.boy (29. Januar 2007)

Also die Spank Felgen sind echt der absolute HAMMER- hochwertigst verarbeitet, wahnsinns Lackierung und natürlich enorm stabil!!  

Außerdem sind die Teile mit 720g eigentlich gar nicht mal so schwer....  

Die TOTEM biete ich sogar momentan bei Ebay an (will halt unbedingt etwas absenkbares)- hier mal das Link, falls sich einer dafür interessieren würde: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=190075540843&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Januar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Ich hab da so nen Kumpel (95 kg Kampfgewicht) der hat die 6.1 für DH-Rennen genutz nach der ersten Trainigsrunde war se schon abartig verdellt beim zurückbiegen ist se gebrochen.



Hahahaha


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Januar 2007)

bis auf die dicken schrauben gefällt mir der recht gut


----------



## maple leaf (29. Januar 2007)

wirklich unglaublich leicht Deine Slopestyle Switch! Da steht dem tailwhip und 360er ja nichts mehr im Wege! 

Die Teileliste würde mich bei dem Gewicht allerdings auch mal brennend interessieren! Warum hast Du eigentlich nicht aus Deinem Slayer (bsp. mit mz 66 und stabilem LRS) ein Bikepark orientiertes Geschoss gemacht? 






Das gefällt mir auch richtig gut! Hier würde mich das Gewicht allerdings gewaltig interessieren, da ich auch ein Auge auf die totem und die hope moto geworfen habe! 

so long bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (29. Januar 2007)

Werd mich dann mal Ende der Woche zum 30km entfernten Bikeshop begeben und das Switch mal wiegen lassen (will ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen was da rauskommt?)...

Ergebnis wird umgehend veröffentlicht!


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

Damit hier auch mal wieder was passiert...

Hab mein Switch jetzt wieder fahrbereit, auch wenn kleinigkeiten noch geändert und ausgetauscht werden müssen
Bilder sind gestern von meiner riesen Tour. Geplant war lockerer Prüfungsstressabbau in Form von 2-3std Radeln. Am Ende waren es 4.3/4 Stunden --> meine Beine sind immer noch fertig!









Lenker sowie Bremsen sind neu am Bike, jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar ordentliche Griffe und Pedale, dann werden die Finanzen wieder dem Rasouli zufließen 
mfg Robert


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2007)

Wunderbares Bike&Bild. Ist das bei euch an der Talsperre entstanden?
Wie zufrieden bist du nun mit den Juicys?

FLO


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wunderbares Bike&Bild. Ist das bei euch an der Talsperre entstanden?
> Wie zufrieden bist du nun mit den Juicys?
> 
> FLO


Ja das ist die Talsperre Kriebstein. Die Juicys können wie der Bär ziehen, aber erst nach bissl warmfahr Zeit. Vielleicht schleif ich nochmal die Beläge ab, damit ich von beginn an ordentlich zug am Hebel hab 
Greetz nach drüben


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Februar 2007)

Sehr schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht Robert,es ist immer wieder eine Freude so ein feines "old" Switch zu sehen!
Wenn ich mir meiner Drea ihr Switch anschaue,dann auch immer mit Wehmut


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Februar 2007)

Hey Jendo - Typisch Ossis: Keine Bananen kaufen können, aber dann Bike pimpen und Volkseigentum verschwenden, nur weil Dir das Republikseinheitsrad nicht "gut genug" ist - ganz schön dekadent! Möge Dich Skorbut heimsuchen. Sehr ungenossenschaftliches Verhalten!
Die Staatssicherheit ist schon auf Dich und Dein staatsfeindliches Verhalten aufmerksam gemacht worden.

P.S. Sehr gut so Dein Bike! Juicy ist um welten besser als die "Staatsbremse Ost".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hey Jendo - Typisch Ossis: Keine Bananen kaufen können, aber dann Bike pimpen und Volkseigentum verschwenden, nur weil Dir das Republikseinheitsrad nicht "gut genug" ist - ganz schön dekadent! Möge Dich Skorbut heimsuchen. Sehr ungenossenschaftliches Verhalten!
> Die Staatssicherheit ist schon auf Dich und Dein staatsfeindliches Verhalten aufmerksam gemacht worden.
> 
> P.S. Sehr gut so Dein Bike! Juicy ist um welten besser als die "Staatsbremse Ost".



 
Du vergisst das ich Partei mitGlied bin!
Aber die gute alte Staatsbremse war in sozialistischen Händen sehr gut und sogar noch leichter als die neue ausm faschistischen Ausland! Noch bereue ich  nix.
mfg Rob


----------



## maple leaf (2. Februar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Damit hier auch mal wieder was passiert...



Echt schön geworden Dein Update! 

Die Juicy 7 wären auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, hätte ich nicht die hope zu einem Freundschaftspreis vom  Ohlenschleyer bekommen! Was ist das für ein Lenker?

ride on bas


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Echt schön geworden Dein Update!
> 
> Die Juicy 7 wären auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, hätte ich nicht die hope zu einem Freundschaftspreis vom  Ohlenschleyer bekommen! Was ist das für ein Lenker?
> 
> ride on bas



Danke,danke...
Das ist ein FSA FR-270 Lenker und das gute Teil wiegt nur 264gramm! Und das bei einem recht günstigen Preis verglichen mit einem Diabolus. Zumal der Titec Lenker den ich vorher dran hatte 564g wog also exakt 300gramm mehr als der FSA


----------



## maple leaf (2. Februar 2007)

really nice one


----------



## s.d (2. Februar 2007)

Des switch ist wirklich really nice


----------



## lanno (2. Februar 2007)

@ jendo.
feines update. wollt mal sagen das ich auch wieder im lande bin ;-)

und das bild meines updates kommt in kürze....

auf jeden fall mehr kratzer, eine delle und ein neuer dämpfer!


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

lanno schrieb:


> @ jendo.
> feines update. wollt mal sagen das ich auch wieder im lande bin ;-)
> 
> und das bild meines updates kommt in kürze....
> ...



Wo warst Du denn solange?


----------



## lanno (2. Februar 2007)

mein switch quälen!

naja, hab ein paar trails in andalusia ausprobiert!
ausserdem feintuning mit cerveza cruzcampo betrieben und nebenbei gearbeitet!

feines revier kann ich nur sagen!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2007)

Cerveza cruzcampo??? Ist des ein Bierschnaps???

@Jendo: War gestern bei dem schönem Sonnenschein auch mal wieder eine Runde drehen.
Heute ist ja wieder Nebelnässe angesagt 

Ein kleines Update habe ich auch.
Den Manitou 4Way mit einem alten VanillaC in Radfarbe  ausgetauscht.
Wippt genausowenig und spart doch tatsächlich 400g 

G.


----------



## Xexano (3. Februar 2007)

Schön, wieder dein Bike zu sehn, Rob!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (4. Februar 2007)

hier wieder mal mein switch. gewicht knapp 15 kilo


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2007)

Und geht die Bremse gut?
Mal was anderes wo man relativ wenig hört drüber.

G.


----------



## BommelMaster (4. Februar 2007)

bremsen tut dir bremse wirklich sehr gut, ist echt ein top teil, im moment hab ich allerdings vorn das problem dass der druckpunkt sich beim fahren immer wieder richtung lenker verschiebt, eine quetschhülse bei der leitung ist eingerissen, ich glaub dass es daran liegt, wenn man den druckpunkt wieder nach vorne holt(durch langes pumpen) ist die bremse aber perfekt, und ich würd sie nie tauschen, gibt vllt stärkere, aber keine geileren


----------



## sick.boy (4. Februar 2007)

Hay Allerseits...!!!! 

Also aufgepasst, das Bike wiegt 19,9 Kg! 
Habe es vorsichtshalber zweimal unabhängig voneinander wiegen lassen.... 

Und INSANE bitte schlag mich jetzt nich ) denn ich hab die Totem heute verkauft!! 

DIE TOTEM IST HALT EINE ABSOLUTE TRAUMGABEL UND DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG TAT ECHT WEH, aber ich muss das Gewicht leider irgendwie drücken, pendle jetzt zwischen folgenden Gabeln: 

Marzocchi 66 SL 1 ATA 2007

FOX 36 TALAS RC2 2007  

Und nochmal eine meiner elementaren Fragen (Bikeaction konnte mir das leider auch nicht beantworten): 

PASST DER "DHX 5.0 AIR" IN`S STEALTH ODER NICHT??????[/[/COLOR]SIZE]


----------



## meth3434 (4. Februar 2007)

@sick.boy: wenn du schon die totem verkaufst um gewicht zu sparen, dann _musst_ du eigentlich die fox 36 reinbauen! an die 2,47kg (werksangabe) der fox kommt die sl nicht ran! 
Mir fällt kein grund ein warum der DHX air nicht ins Switch passen sollte... muss man wohl mal ausprobieren, zur not hilft dir der Händler! 

immer noch schade dass du die totem verkauft hast... bleibt aber natürlich en fettes bike!

meth


----------



## sick.boy (4. Februar 2007)

Hay Meth, 

ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das Ventil am Dämpfer stören könnte - kann mich da aber auch täuschen??  

Ach ja, habe meinen Händler schon gefragt, wenn ich da einen Dämpfer bestelle, muss ich den dann aber auch leider nehmen, weil die Ihn nicht zurückschicken können und Bikeaction hat wie gesagt NULL PLAN (peinlich)!!

Hast Du eventuell Erfahrung mit der Fox 36? 

GREETS Tommy


----------



## Redking (4. Februar 2007)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Hast Du eventuell Erfahrung mit der Fox 36?
> 
> GREETS Tommy



Hallo Tommy frag mal 
Mr Fork
der hatte schon die ein oder andere Fox36 in seinem ehemaligen Switch Stealth!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## el Lingo (4. Februar 2007)

Die Fox ist sicher eine sehr sehr gute Gabel, aber sie dürfte eine Einbauhöhe haben, die etwa 3cm kleiner ist als die der Marzocchi. Wenn Dich das nicht stört, hast Du mit der Fox eine unglaublich sensibel ansprechende Gabel. Man sagt ja, dass eine Fox im Neuzustand in etwa so ansprechen soll, wie eine eingefahrene Marzocchi.


----------



## patrick_1984 (5. Februar 2007)

hi

ich wollte mal fragen ob der 03er rahmen für eine 170mm dc frei gegeben ist. weiß da einer was von euch ???


gruß patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Ein kleines Update habe ich auch.
> Den Manitou 4Way mit einem alten VanillaC in Radfarbe  ausgetauscht.
> Wippt genausowenig und spart doch tatsächlich 400g...



Jau, und bestimmt ist der Hinterbau sensibler, könnnte ich mir gut vorstellen!




sick.boy schrieb:


> Hay Allerseits...!!!!
> 
> Also aufgepasst, das Bike wiegt 19,9 Kg!
> Habe es vorsichtshalber zweimal unabhängig voneinander wiegen lassen....
> ...



Hi,
Naja, da ist noch viel Potenzial vorhanden, was Gewichtstuning angeht. Hatte auch mal die Fleischklopper Diabolus Kurbeln, die sind aber schnell wieder unter den Hammer gekommen. Mit taugt das X-Type nicht so sehr, was die Einstellbarkeit angeht, mag lieber HT2, auch des Gewichts wegen!

Ich Denke, dass der Teil mit dem Piggy und dem ProPedal-Rädchen beim DHX Air gleich ist, ich könnte aber mal vergleichen, habe beide Dämpfer. Nur würde dies ein Weilchen dauern, da das Rad mit dem Air bei nem Kollegen steht. Ventile usw. sollten nicht im Weg sein, das einzigste, was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre, dass die Öse bzw. Auge nicht weit genug vom Zylinder weg ist, ich werds ausmessen.




patrick_1984 schrieb:


> ...ich wollte mal fragen ob der 03er rahmen für eine 170mm dc frei gegeben ist. weiß da einer was von euch ???...



Hi,
Also ich habe schon 1-2 03er oder 04er mit DC gesehen, Jr.T bzw. Super T muss das gewesen sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Mein 03er bin ich damals selbst mit einer 170mm Sherman gefahren, die ja etwas höher bauen sollte, als eine DC und es gin TipTop, also es ist nix weiter passiert/kapot gegangen, aber ob eine Freigabe besteht, weiss ich nicht...


----------



## Jendo (5. Februar 2007)

Ob es jetzt ne offizielle Freigabe gibt, kannich Dir leider auch nicht beantworten.
Sicherist das mein Händler in Leipzig jedenfalls ein Switch 2003 mit Super-T direkt in den Verkaufshallen hatte. Da kann man meinen das der Händler da bescheid wusste und nicht die Garantie der potentiellen Kunden aufs Spiel gesetzt hat. Desweitern hatt ich auch ne 888 im Switch`04. Hat prima funktioniert, nur hat die Gabel doch schon arg hochgebaut.
mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Naja, des 04er war ja auch mit Doppelbrücke serienmäßig zu kaufen.
Und da gab es ja schon genügend andere Auswahl.


G.


----------



## haural (5. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Den Manitou 4Way mit einem alten VanillaC in Radfarbe  ausgetauscht.
> Wippt genausowenig und spart doch tatsächlich 400g



Ist der Vanilla wipptechnisch tatsächlich vergleichbar dem 4Way? 

Die zwei stehen auch in meiner engeren Wahl wenn ich von Luft auf Stahl umsteige, und 400g sprechen eindeutig für Fox.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Bin noch keine richtige Tour mit dem Rad so gefahren.
Nur ein paar mal einen steilen längeren Anstieg vor meiner Haustüre.
Und das hat sich dann ganz gut angefühlt, besonders beim antreten im stehen.
Aber richtig getestet wird erst wenn die Kyrillschäden im Wald behoben sind.
Fahre zur Zeit nur RMX, weil ich da BB´s drauf habe und ich eh nur kleinere Nebenbeirunden mache.
Und die 400g sind aber mit Titanfeder.

G.


----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2007)

Aber wo gibt´s denn noch nen Vanilla C???
Mal ne Frage an die Manitou Fahrer, was für Federhärten fahrt Ihr bei welchen Gewicht. Die Manitous werden doch im Allgemeinen mit einer etwas weicheren Feder gefahren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Bei VanillaMaier oder bei Obay.

Beim Manitou Dämper im Switch ist serienmäßig eine 550 mal 2 drinn.
Und die ist bei meinem Gewicht von ca. 70kg schon zu gebrauchen.

G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Aber wo gibt´s denn noch nen Vanilla C???
> Mal ne Frage an die Manitou Fahrer, was für Federhärten fahrt Ihr bei welchen Gewicht. Die Manitous werden doch im Allgemeinen mit einer etwas weicheren Feder gefahren, oder?



Den VanillaC wird er halt noch rumliegen gehabt haben, kenne diesen Dämpfer garnicht...
Das mit der Feder stimmt mehr oder weniger, das liegt daran, dass du im Manitou Dämpfer einen gewissen Luftdruck fahren musst, was schon ohne Feder einen gewissen Widerstand bietet. Der Deco hatte auch mal von nem 4way auf VanillaRC gewchselt und musste dann eine um 100LBS schwächere Feder nehmen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, um den gleichen SAG zu fahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2007)

Hatte im Dämpfer auch erst eine 450 mal 2.5 Titanfeder drinn. Wog da 380g (sabber).
Mußte aber wegen zuviel Sag relativ stark vorspannen und deswegen die Zugstufe fast bis auf Anschlag zumachen damit es nicht wippt.
Jetzt ist eine 500er Titan drinn

Ach den Dämpfer hab ich billig ersteigert. VanillaC war ja sogar im Switch 03 serienmäßig drinn.....nur mal so nebenbei. 

G.


----------



## Flow.Zero (6. Februar 2007)

Mein Switch wird immer kompletter hehehehehe...


----------



## Jendo (6. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> VanillaC war ja sogar im Switch 03 serienmäßig drinn.....nur mal so nebenbei.
> 
> G.



Der war auch 2004 in dem Switch serienmäßig verbaut. Ich hatte von Anfang an ne viel zu harte Feder drin und irgendwie das Gefühl das bei schnellen Schlägen hintereinander der Dämpfer irgendwann überfordert war. Ich komme mit meinem Metel Dämpfer jedenfalls deutlich besser zurecht.

@FlowZero. Was fehlt denn jetzt noch bei Dir?


----------



## s.d (6. Februar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> @FlowZero. Was fehlt denn jetzt noch bei Dir?




Des Ganze Schaltungszeugs, Reifen, Lenker... und noch so Kleinzeugs dauert also hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange


----------



## Flow.Zero (6. Februar 2007)

Und Bremsen muss ich leider noch zahlen .
Des Rad macht mich arm, aber das ist es wert


----------



## haural (6. Februar 2007)

Nun ja son Vanilla C findet man sicher nicht allzu oft, aber muss ja nicht unbedingt C sein. Denke ein Vanilla R von 2005-07 dürfte doch hinsichtlich Wippen nicht schlechter sein. Und den 07er gibt es ja für knappe 200 in diversen Shops.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2007)

Oke, es ging natürlich die ganze Zeit um den Vanilla R. Man kann sich ja mal im Buchstaben vertun  

G.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Februar 2007)

Ahaaaaaaaa.......!  
Ich habe die ganze Zeit schon an mir gezweifelt ,ob mir in all den vergangenen Jahren ein Dämpfertyp entgangen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2007)

Ist mir echt erst aufgefallen wie die Post vom Haural gelesen hab

G.


----------



## el Lingo (6. Februar 2007)

Deswegen war mein Switch S1 so leicht! Jetzt, wo ich den 5th Element fahre, puh...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Deswegen war mein Switch S1 so leicht! Jetzt, wo ich den 5th Element fahre, puh...



Wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder?! 

MfG

PS: Morgen beginnt der Zusammenbau. Teileliste nahezu komplett


----------



## el Lingo (7. Februar 2007)

Die kommen erst, wenn ich es so habe, wie ich es mir vorstelle...


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Februar 2007)

Gebt mal Gas,....am besten VOLLGAS!


----------



## sick.boy (8. Februar 2007)

Hay Leute!! 

Also, jetzt wird`s ernst mit der neuen Gabel... 

Ich habe mich aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts & der schnelleren Absenkfunktion für die neue Fox 36 Talas RC2 enschieden und von Toxoholics erfahren, daß die Gabeln auch Custom painted erhältlich sind! 

Habe hier mal eine Gegenüberstellung von der Originalgabel zu einer von Toxoholics in weiß lackierten Gabel, die find ich auch wirklich was hermacht!! 


So und jetzt seid Ihr an der Reihe für Euren Favoriten zu posten (kann mich im Moment echt nicht entscheiden, welche besser zu meinem Stealth passt ), denn die Gabel soll spätestens am Montag bestellt werden.....!!  

DANKE IM VORAUS FÜR EURE POST`S!!!!!!!!! 

Tommy


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Februar 2007)

also ich würd sie in nem tiefen schwarz nehmen!


----------



## el Lingo (8. Februar 2007)

Ich würde sie Grün machen lassen, wie die Spank-Sticker...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2007)

Würden beide wohl ganz gut aussehen  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (9. Februar 2007)

Da ich gerade mittem im Lernen bin und ne kleine Pause brauch poste ich doch auch mal wieder was

kleines Update (Sattel) von meinem Switch mit passendem Hintergrund. War kalt und spassig 







Ich würde die Schwarze nehmen weil ich weiß nicht wie das aussieht wenn schon die Felgen weiß sind? Aber passen 
sicher beide gut dran.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (9. Februar 2007)

ich wuerde mich farblich fuer die schwarze entscheiden aber die fox hat doch nur 160mm FW oder irre ich ? ich finde eine MZ66 wuerde funktionell besser passen und mir auch optisch mehr zusagen ... auserdem guenstiger !


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Februar 2007)

sd.... schöns pic!


bin auch der meinung von ohlenschleyer!

als "alte" Switch passt die fox meiner meinung nach perfekt aber ans neue find ich hat die zu wenig federweg. und optisch passt 66 sowieso am besten

ich würd auf jedenfall lieber n paar gramm mehrgewicht akzeptieren


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Februar 2007)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Hay Leute!!
> 
> Also, jetzt wird`s ernst mit der neuen Gabel...
> 
> ...



Guude Mosche,

meine Meinung dazu:

Weiße Fox + weiße Felgen ist too much!
Zudem,dann,blaue und grüne decals...brrr,da schüttelt´s mich!  
O.K.,die grünen Spank könnte man abziehen  (ich weiss schon...,is klar,
... aber in dem Fall  ein unumgängliches MUSS )

Generell wäre mir im Stealth die Fox nicht tauglich,da Einbauhöhe/Federweg zu gering.Daher 66 und die dann aber SCHWARZ.

Aber egal WIE,es ist und bleibt einfach ein schönes Gerät!


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Februar 2007)

Also jetzt muss ich auch mal was sagen:

Die Fox passt wirklich nicht ans Switch. Esseiden du magst Touren bis leichte Freeride-Abenteuer damit machen. Ich würde auch ne 66 rein machen. Und wenn du auf's Gewicht wert legst, dann die 66 SL 1 ATA. Passt vom FW Perfekt und ist auch noch leichter als andere 66's.
Jetzt kommts aber - sie ist Weiß!! (Um Himmels Willen!! ) Ich kann nicht verstehen, was gegen Weiße Felgen in Verbindung mit einer weißen Gabel einzuwenden ist!?!






Kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, was da manche haben!?  

peace out,


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Februar 2007)

Und für manchne Fetischisten: Die Sticker sind von den Felgen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (10. Februar 2007)

Die 07er 66 passt perfekt ins Switch mein kumpel der 2sixguy hat die auch drin sehr geil...


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Februar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> ...Jetzt kommts aber - sie ist Weiß!! (Um Himmels Willen!! ) Ich kann nicht verstehen, was gegen Weiße Felgen in Verbindung mit einer weißen Gabel einzuwenden ist!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Im Allgemeinen ist da gar nichts einzuwenden,nur im Speziellen:* 
Bei deinem roten Rahmen mit weißen decals + schwarzen Anbauteilen mit wiederum weißen decals + weißer Gabel mit rot-schwarzen decals + weißen Felgen mit rot-schwarzen decals passt das alles einfach insgesamt viel besser zusammen und bildet eine sehr stimmige Einheit.Die drei Farben ergänzen sich überall immer wieder. 

Mit der Optik eines Stealth nicht zu vergleichen.In diesem Fall fehlen *für meinen Geschmack *einfach die Akzente.Mir wirkt das dann zu "abgeleckt".
Untenrum alles weiß und obenrum alles schwarz.




TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Und für manchne Fetischisten: Die Sticker sind von den Felgen gekommen[/QUOTE
> 
> ...bin ich absolut nicht, im Gegenteil,ich find es sogar extrem lächerlich wenn ich das sonst immer irgendwo lese ... "Aufkleber von den Felgen"... aber in diesem Fall würde mich einfach nur das Grün in Verbindung mit dem Blau auf der Fox stören.


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Februar 2007)

Das mit den Felgen Stickern war jetzt nicht speziell an dich gerichtet! Ich meinte dass manche Leute, auch hier im Forum, eine Philosophie versuchen zu verbreiten, wie wichtig es doch sei, dass die Aufkleber von den Felgen kommen. Als ob das irgendeinen interessieren würde, ob man mit oder ohne Aufklebern fährt.?!
In diesem Fall Soulbrother, mit den grünen Spank Aufklebern kann man gut und gerne hinweg schauen. Aber was das andere angeht!? Naja..

Was mach ich eigentlich,wenn auf meinen Felgen der Schriftzug eingelasert ist!? Muss ich dann mit der Flex das Stück raus flexen!?!

In diesem Sinne, 
Jeder soll sein Bike fahren wie es ihm gefällt und nicht anderen "vorschreiben" was er zu fahren hat. Man kann gerne Vorschläge bringen, dafür ist ein Forum da, aber bitte nicht diktatorisch handeln..

Rock'n Roll - Ab auf die trails!!!!!


----------



## sick.boy (10. Februar 2007)

AHOI, 

Also ich tendiere halt zur FOX 36 weil Die sich einfach in drei Schritten absenken lässt  im Gegensatz zur 66er SL 1, Die muss man mit satten ACHT Umdrehungen runterschrauben und das ist nicht wirklich komfortabel bzw. up to date ....!! 

Klar baut die Fox nicht so hoch und das ist großer Mist aber ich denke mal das des schon gehen würde- siehe: 



 





, als auch glaub ich, das die Fox wohl in jedem Falle auch für härtere Einsätze konzipiert ist... 

Für mich die Pro & Contras: 

*FOX *
  perfekte Absenkfunktion, geringeres Gewicht (wenn auch nicht weltbewegend)
  545er Einbauhöhe, 160mm Federweg (die aber eigentlich fürs Switch ausreichen müssten?)

*66 SL 1 ATA *
  180mm Federweg, 565er Einbauhöhe, Optik
 keine wirklich zeitgemäße Absenkfunktion, höheres Gewicht (wenn auch nicht weltbewegend) 

PS: Die Aufkleber sind bei den Spank`s übrigens überlackiert und das ist gut so...


----------



## s.d (10. Februar 2007)

Also wenn du ne ordnetliche Absenkfunktion willst dann nimm die 66 Eta das Klappt super, einfach Hebel umlegen und runterdrücken ausserdem geht ETA auch echt weit runter kommt natürlich drauf an wie weit du das Ding runter bekommst. Ausserdem ist sie schwarz  Da wär nur das Gewicht aber ist ja nicht weltbewegend.


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Februar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> ...In diesem Sinne,
> Jeder soll sein Bike fahren wie es ihm gefällt und nicht anderen "vorschreiben" was er zu fahren hat. Man kann gerne Vorschläge bringen, dafür ist ein Forum da, aber bitte nicht diktatorisch handeln..
> 
> Rock'n Roll - Ab auf die trails!!!!!



 
Da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung....und anders war´s auch nie gemeint!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Februar 2007)

Klar baut die Fox nicht so hoch und das ist großer Mist aber ich denke mal das des schon gehen würde- siehe: 


mal im ernst.... denk am drüber nahc was du selbst gesacht hast 

ich würd dir dann auch ne 66 light eta empfehlen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2007)

Also optisch paßt di schwarze Fox ja mal super wie man oben sieht.
Und der Lenkwinkel schaut ja auch sehr akzeptabel aus.
Kommt halt drauf wann was der Haupteinsatzzweck ist.
Wenn es hauptsächlich schnell und bergab wäre, dann ist natürlich mehr Federweg schon besser.


@Turbolenzen: Glaube an dein Rad könnte ich mich auch gewöhnen 


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Februar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, was da manche haben!?



Du checkst es halt einfach nicht!    

Davon mal abgesehen - ich denke rausflexen ist die einzige Möglichkeit bei gewissen Felgen


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Februar 2007)

Hey Bro, 

ich denke jetzt mal, dass du gewisse (andere) Felgen meinst! Wenn du die meinst, die ich meine, dann meine ich, dass ich sehr enttäuscht wäre  Aber das führt zu weit..

Desshalb, immer locker durch die Hose atmen!!

Peace out du alte Shore Hure,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (12. Februar 2007)

guten tag

wie ich neulich zu meinem bedauern feststellen musste, hat mein hauptlager? spiel bekommen. find ich ärgerlich sowas. was kann ich da machen? 
ich habs mir noch nciht benau angeguggt werd demnächst mal hinterbau abschrauben... is das überhauptn lager oder nur sone gleitbuchse?
und was würde das kosten das zu ersetzen?


----------



## el Lingo (12. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht einfach erstmal schauen, ob sich nicht einfach nur eine Schraube gelockert hat. Sowas kann auch passieren...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2007)

Stimmt, kann sein das sich nur eine Schraube gelockert hat.
War bei mir auch schon der Fall. So wie unten.
Selbst wenn sich nur eine Schraube von den Gleitlagern hinten lockert fühlt sich das beim am Reifen biegen wie ein lockerer Hinterbau an.
Ansonsten schaut des so wie nochmal unten innen aus.


G.


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Februar 2007)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/3D_LINK_27.02.pdf


----------



## el Lingo (12. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte dsa mit dem Lager auch mal, Jörg auch, vielleicht ist ja bei Dir auch nur ne Schraube locker...


----------



## DC. (13. Februar 2007)

zu der lagersache: hab vor nem monat auch mein hauptlager erneuert. kosten 13,90 (also zwei lager zusammen) hab ich bei einem x-beliebigem lagershop geholt...
selber austauschen is tja auch nicht die welt

so und nu mal mein switch....habs noch nich lange also kommen wohl noch ein paar neue parts dran...vll habt ihr vorschläge für eine gute bezahlbare kettenfürhung






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. Februar 2007)

Super Bike! Das ist ja sozusagen das Ur-Switch! Auch geil mit dem Vanilla RC Dämpfer!
Suchst du eine Kettenführung für ein Kettenblatt, oder möchtest du die Schaltung weiterhin fahren!?

Gruß,


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Februar 2007)

jo okay danke für eure tips!!!
und achja el lingo bei MIR ist keine schraube locker  


DC. gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## bearcat211 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal ein foto von meinem Switch SL posten.  Es hat gerade einen grossen update gehabt.  Leider finde ich nicht aus wie das hier läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (14. Februar 2007)

bearcat211 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mal ein foto von meinem Switch SL posten.  Es hat gerade einen grossen update gehabt.  Leider finde ich nicht aus wie das hier läuft.



wenn es das hier ist, mach ich das mal für dich.




also du hast das foto in dein fotoalbum hochgeladen. unter dem foto kannst du diesen "forum code" finden. den einfach kopieren und in deine antwort im thread einfügen.


----------



## meth3434 (14. Februar 2007)

richtig schöner ride! 36 passt echt super zur farbe und geo des frames! viel spass!

meth


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Februar 2007)

yeah geiles teil!
wie hast du das mit umwerfer und kettenführung gemacht? beides innenlagerklemmung?


----------



## bearcat211 (14. Februar 2007)

Umwerfer (XT) ist am Rahmen geklemmt, Kettenführung ist am Innenlager montiert.  Einziger Nachteil beim Hone (mit Kefü) ist dass die Kettenlinie nicht mehr richtig ist.      Ich muss leider mit höheren Verschleiss rechnen.   Aber ohne Kefü fahre ich nicht.


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Februar 2007)

okay danke das wollt ich wissen, obs möglich ist n umwerfer an diese strebe zu stopfen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2007)

Du brauchst halt die beiden Schalen die beim Rahmen dabei sind.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (14. Februar 2007)

achso.
ja diese beiden schalen hab ich nicht!
wo kriegt man die her?


----------



## DC. (14. Februar 2007)

@bearcat211: auch sehr feines bike, gefällt mir gut mit der gabel und auch die hone-gruppe sieht nett aus. was für eine kettenführung fährst du??

dachte mit auch meine zwei kettenblätter zu behalten un ne schaltbare führung  zu kaufen. 

was für eine nimmt man denn da? e13 oder so was von truvativ? brauche ja eine ohne iscg....


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (14. Februar 2007)

nimm die e13 !!!!!!!! oder gleich eine mir nur 1 kb


----------



## bearcat211 (14. Februar 2007)

Ich habe die e13 drs montiert.  Ist aus alu gemacht.  Die truvativ ist aus stahl und deshalb viel schwerer.


----------



## - H - K - P - (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo, Suche für mein Rocky neue Kurbeln . würd am liebsten 2 Fach fahren. Was würdet Ihr da empfehlen????

So heute endlich kein Regen, dann will Ich mal mein Rocky ausführen.


----------



## Mr.Fork (15. Februar 2007)

Nachdem, ich mir jetzt nochn ETSX für heimische Gefilde gekauft habe, werde ich mein Switch ein wenig Schwerer machen! Bilder gibts dann


----------



## meth3434 (15. Februar 2007)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Nachdem, ich mir jetzt nochn ETSX für heimische Gefilde gekauft habe......




@mr.fork: endlich.... mehr sag ich dazu nicht  

@HKP: 

Ich hätte ein paar saint kurbeln, mit innenlager zwei kettenblättern und bashguard (blättter, bash und lager sind nagelneu, kurbel ist leicht gebraucht) für 160 anbieten, sag bescheid ob du interesse hast!

meth


----------



## Alesana (15. Februar 2007)

@mr fork: du kannst dich auch nicht entscheiden, oder ;>


----------



## Mr.Fork (15. Februar 2007)

Falsch! Ich will nicht


----------



## Jeru (15. Februar 2007)

Switch SL 









nicht meins aber das von einem guten kollegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (15. Februar 2007)

boa!! das ist geil...sehr sehr schön

mr.fork   dann ma viel spaß!

nochma meine frage geht so unter bei den shcönen bikes wo bekom ich die schalen zur umwerfermonrage her?


----------



## meth3434 (15. Februar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> nochma meine frage geht so unter bei den shcönen bikes wo bekom ich die schalen zur umwerfermonrage her?




eigentlich bei jedem guten rocky händler oder direkt bei BA! einfach mal anrufen....



meth


----------



## el Lingo (15. Februar 2007)

Jeru, da habt Ihr beiden ja was nettes aufgebaut. Freut mich, dass das alles so gut gelaufen ist. Wenn Du auch noch so eins haben willst, weißt ja bescheid...


----------



## Jeru (15. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Jeru, da habt Ihr beiden ja was nettes aufgebaut. Freut mich, dass das alles so gut gelaufen ist. Wenn Du auch noch so eins haben willst, weißt ja bescheid...


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. Februar 2007)

Hiermit werde ich jetzt in heimischen Gefilden rumfahren. Sind natürlich einige Änderungen von Nöten .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nen neuen Biketransporter hab ich auch. Der braucht noch GROßE RM-
Aufkleber ( Hat jemand welche?)


----------



## 950supermoto (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Möchte diese Gabel ev. in meinen 02er Switch Rahmen einbauen. Aus meiner Sicht wäre das ein günstiges Angebot für CHF 249.- ( 153.-). Was meint Ihr dazu?
http://my.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem...ageNr=1&Catg=41972&ArticleType=0&LanguageNr=0

Merci für Tipps. Gruss aus Zürich


----------



## el Lingo (16. Februar 2007)

Das ist der Switch-Thread und nicht der Big Benzo Fred!


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. Februar 2007)

@el Lingo
Hast recht! Aber da kommts rein!
btw. Was für Aufkleber brauchst Du. Hab jetzt Zeit! War nur im Stress sorry


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Februar 2007)

Das ist doch eh nur'n Leihwagen von Europcar mit dem HH Nummernschild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 950supermoto (16. Februar 2007)

Und die Forke


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Februar 2007)

Ja ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Angebot! Würde von den Dimensionen ganz gut rein passen! Welche Rahmengröße fährst du denn? Da musst du nämlich mit dem Schaftrohr aufpassen. Nicht dass es zu kurz ist!!

greets,


----------



## 950supermoto (16. Februar 2007)

19". Werde noch nachmessen ob sie reinpasst. Merci für den Tipp


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. Februar 2007)

@Supermoto
Ich würde ne gebrauchte Marzocchi immer einer neuen Manitou
vorziehen. Wenn die Nixon läuft ists gut aber.......
Bei Manitou ist die hälfte der Produktion Schrott!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. Februar 2007)

der benz ist schrecklich spiessig ... passt aber zum bike 
_fuer beides gibt es einen thread an anderer stelle_
... jetzt zurueck zum ~SWITCH~ thema bitte


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Februar 2007)

Jeru schrieb:


> Switch SL ...



Ist das denn noch ein SL? Ich habe ja auch keine Cola Light mehr, wenn ich normale in eine Light Flasche abfülle, oder?
Was ich eigentlich sagen möchte: Das SL steht doch normal nur drauf, wenn ein Luftdämpfer drin ist, hat aber nix mehr mit SL zu tun, wenn ein Coil Dämpfer drin ist, oder etwa nicht???




Mr.Fork schrieb:


> @Supermoto
> Ich würde ne gebrauchte Marzocchi immer einer neuen Manitou
> vorziehen. Wenn die Nixon läuft ists gut aber.......
> Bei Manitou ist die hälfte der Produktion Schrott!



Schrott ist relativ!
Schrott weil nicht haltbar?
Schrott weil nicht sensibel?
Schrott weil dus dir nicht leisten kannst?
definier doch mal bitte!

In meinem Fall ist es genau anders herum: Habe mir ins Switch eine 66RV gebaut, jedoch ist meine MZ66 Schrott, weil sie überhaupt nicht gut anspricht...scheint eine OEM Forke zu sein.

Meine Sherman Firefly+ geht super ab, nachdem das SPV getunt wurde und ist zudem leichter als eine 66SL!

Auch meine Sherman Breakout+ im damaligem 03er Switch ging sehr gut trotz SPV ohne Tuning...

Schrott ist IMHO auch das, was viele hier rein schreiben 

aber auch das, was manchmal von mir verzapft wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2007)

950supermoto schrieb:


> 19". Werde noch nachmessen ob sie reinpasst. Merci für den Tipp



Also bei meinem 19.5" Switch ist 200 die kürzeste Länge die man nehmen sollte.....bei einem Fsa Pig Pro Steuersatz und einem Diaboulus Vorbau.
Und des baut ja beides hoch also sind die 205mm wohl kein Problem.
Wirst aber wohl schon selber festgestellt haben 

Ach und Manitou ist voll gut. Hab selber seit 2003 eine Breakout drinn.......und immernoch die selbe 

G.


----------



## Mr.Fork (17. Februar 2007)

Ich sprach auch nicht von den alten Shermans! Die waren bis 2004, immerhin zu 60 % in Ordnung. Das Schrott bezog sich auf die gigantische Serienstreung. Die seither immermehr zunimmt! Das Sl hat nen leichteren Rohrsatz. Nicht nur ne Luftdämpfung. Daher auch keine Bikeparkfreigabe.
Was bis 75KG aber keine Rolle spielt. ( denke Ich)
Und.... Ohlendingsbums:::::: Ich bin schrecklich spiessig!


----------



## Mr.Fork (17. Februar 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> Lilian ist mein patenkind
> vorn bekommt es noch eine 200er disc
> so wiegt es 15,5 kg




Ne is klar! Aufm Mond ist alles 6mal leichter.
Mal im ernst, meins wog mit leichteren Teilen 17KG Wie das?


----------



## dem888 (17. Februar 2007)

also wenn das mal nich richtig fett aussieht. Darf ich fragen, wieviel Kohle du ungefair los geworden bist???


----------



## Mr.Fork (17. Februar 2007)

dem888 schrieb:


> also wenn das mal nich richtig fett aussieht. Darf ich fragen, wieviel Kohle du ungefair los geworden bist???



Denn Rahmen habe ich wieder verkauft. Hab mir wieder ein 2005er Switch geholt. So wie es da Steht mit CK-LRS etc so um die 4500 Euro


----------



## sick.boy (17. Februar 2007)

Bei dem Bike die Behauptung aufzustellen es wiege 15,5 Kg ist einfach nur komplett hirnrissig... 

Gazzaloddi Reifen, Diabolus Anbauteile, der Sattel.... Na klar!!


----------



## - H - K - P - (17. Februar 2007)

@meth3434 : Danke für das Angebot mit den Kurbeln, hätt Ich gern genommen, nur ist mir heute mein Dämpfe kaputt gegangen. Muß mich darum erst mal kümmern, würde gern auf nen Feder umrüsten, habe kein bock mehr auf RP3!!!!!

@all, kann mir einer sagen was für nen Dämpfer Ich nehmen sollte, und was für eine Federstärke  Ich brauche, bzw Ihr fahrt. Wiege gut 82kg. 

Oder sollte Ich lieber wieder nen Luftdämpfer nehmen?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2007)

Einen alten Fox Vanilla RC 
Federhärte????....hmmmh....mindestens 550.....ist aber nur eine Schätzung.

Und wenn dir Gewicht egal ist, dann ist der Manitou SPV 4Way auch eine gute Wahl.
Brauchst halt aber dennoch eine Luftpumpe dazu 
Und dann auf jedenfall genau die 550er Feder.

Sind die beiden kostengünstigsten Alternativen und meistens bei Ebay echt billig zu bekommen.

G.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Februar 2007)

...wenn Luft,dann wäre meine Wahl wiederholt Fox DHX Air 5.0


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Februar 2007)

@alle unblaeubigen
hirnrissig ...  ich find es sehr anmassend sowas zu behaupten 
hier nur mal ein paar fakten die im vergleich zu dr.forks exbike noch leichter
sind kurbel,kefuehrung, LRS.reifen ist der gazza swa ~800g, titanfeder ,mag.pedale und nebenbei 
ist der rahmen kleiner und somit ebenfalls leichter ...
ich verstehe eure neidzerfressenen attacken echt nicht ... 
wenns euch dabei besser geht sagen wir halt 16kg sorry aber schwerer ist halt einfach nicht 


wer's einfach nicht glauben will dem kann vielleicht beim rockytreffen in winterberg geholfen werden 
(siehe thread rocky treffen winterberg ende mai)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. Februar 2007)

Ich finde Dich PERSÖNLICH auch VOLL DOOF weil Du so ein leichtes Bike hast!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Februar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich finde Dich PERSÖNLICH auch VOLL DOOF weil Du so ein leichtes Bike hast!



ich find dich funky sexy kuhl und so  ... darf ich dein freund sein ? bitte bitte !


----------



## el Lingo (17. Februar 2007)

Hier ist ein Foto von mir und meinem Switch



und hier bin ich ein wenig zu weit gefahren und kam nicht mehr runter...


----------



## Mr.Fork (18. Februar 2007)

Ich war heute mit meinen 2 Babys in den Harburger Bergen.
Das Switch hatte ich verliehen. RM hat nen neuen Fan!
Während ich auf dem neuen ETSX unterwegs war, konnte ich mein Switch bestaunen! Was fürn geiles Bike


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Februar 2007)

jemand interesse an nem dhx 5 für sein switch???

mfg


----------



## jota (22. Februar 2007)

tach
die bastelzeit ist beendet.
das switch sl hat ne diät hinter sich,wiegt jetzt nur noch magersüchtige 14,00kg.
bildchen werden nachgeliefert.


----------



## - H - K - P - (22. Februar 2007)

@sw!tch::  Jetzt auf einmal doch verkaufen??? Was soll er denn noch bringen?

@jota:: find Ich gut, freu mich schon auf Bilder. Würdest Du mit dem noch nen Bikepark besuchen?

MFG


----------



## haural (22. Februar 2007)

jota schrieb:


> tach
> die bastelzeit ist beendet.
> das switch sl hat ne diät hinter sich,wiegt jetzt nur noch magersüchtige 14,00kg.
> bildchen werden nachgeliefert.



Falls das mit den Bildern noch etwas längern dauern sollte würde ich mich über eine kleine Auflistung der Anbauteile freuen. Mich würde brennend interessieren mit welchen Parts man auf 14 kommt und wo man Einbußen bei Stabilität machen muss...wenn überhaupt.

Bin nämlich auch dabei mir ein SL (2004) aufzubauen. Wenn doch nur endlich mein Rahmen wieder zu mir zurück kommen würde, werde von einer auf die andere Woche vertröstet Die Anbauteile sind nämlich schon so gut wie komplett vorhanden.


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Februar 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> @sw!tch::  Jetzt auf einmal doch verkaufen??? Was soll er denn noch bringen?



hä? wie meinst du das??

juhuuuu juhuuuu ich hab grade einen roco ersteigert oleole   h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (22. Februar 2007)

@Sw!tch .. weil Du ihn mal nur tauschen wolltest.

Gratuliere Ich Dir aber . Hoffe für einen guten Preis.


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Februar 2007)

jo danke 
preis war nicht perfekt aber gut joaaa... bin mir auf jedenfall sicher das ich den dhx teurer verkauft krieg


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Februar 2007)

lol wessen switch sl ist denn da bei ebay


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Februar 2007)

hallo leute:

leider ist mir mein 16,5 " switch einfach irgendwie zu klein. ich bräuchte mit 1,83 doch ein 18" bike. wenn jemand ein 2004er oder 2005er switch in 18" hätte, würd ich mein switch moko in 16,5" in gutem, gebrauchtem zustand tauschen. bei einem super angebot auch verkaufen


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Februar 2007)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hallo leute:
> 
> leider ist mir mein 16,5 " switch einfach irgendwie zu klein. ich bräuchte mit 1,83 doch ein 18" bike. wenn jemand ein 2004er oder 2005er switch in 18" hätte, würd ich mein switch moko in 16,5" in gutem, gebrauchtem zustand tauschen. bei einem super angebot auch verkaufen



DITO: Mein 06er Stealth in 16,5" ist mir auch zu klein, steht auch zum Verkauf, in sehr gutem Zustand, sogut wie ungefahren...


----------



## Mr.Fork (25. Februar 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> DITO: Mein 06er Stealth in 16,5" ist mir auch zu klein, steht auch zum Verkauf, in sehr gutem Zustand, sogut wie ungefahren...




Wir können Rahmentausch machen!
mein 05er Sl hat noch 1,5 Jahre Garantie und 0 Gebrauchsspuren 18 Zoll
leg nochn kompletten Xt-Satz als Wertausgleich drauf!

und ja mein Switch steht bei Ebay. Jetzt wo ich nen Etsx für heimische Gefilde habe kann ich was schwereres brauchen. Auch gern nen RMX oder santa Cruz-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (25. Februar 2007)

Warum nimmst Du jetzt nicht wieder ein Switch Stealth???
Wenn noch jemand einen neuen Switch SL brauchen kann (18"), ich kann noch einen besorgen.
Hier noch ein Bild von meinem nach 4,5h biken im Schlamm:





Die Syncros Pedalen sind definitiv die besten Pedalen, die ich je gefahren habe. Fühlt sich wirklich beinahe wie eingeklickt fahren an.


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Februar 2007)

naja also mein nächster rahmen wird auf jedenfall auch n 18 zoller... aber da ich eh fast nur springe... passt!

die syncros pedalen sind aber acuh nicht bezahlbar


----------



## haural (25. Februar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> die syncros pedalen sind aber acuh nicht bezahlbar



und fürchterlich schwer


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Februar 2007)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Wir können Rahmentausch machen!
> mein 05er Sl hat noch 1,5 Jahre Garantie und 0 Gebrauchsspuren 18 Zoll
> leg nochn kompletten Xt-Satz als Wertausgleich drauf!
> 
> und ja mein Switch steht bei Ebay. Jetzt wo ich nen Etsx für heimische Gefilde habe kann ich was schwereres brauchen. Auch gern nen RMX oder santa Cruz-Rahmen.



Hi,
An und fürsich hört sich das sehr gut an, jedoch bin ich im Moment ehrlichgesagt auf das Geld angewiesen, leider...


----------



## maple leaf (27. Februar 2007)

Hey Jungs,

Sollte einer von Euch mit dem Gedanken spielen, sich eine MRP (36-40T system 1 mit doppel bash) zu holen, kann ich nur abraten! Der Hinterbau vom 06er Switch ist so breit das der innere bash an der Schwinge schleift! Leider kann man die Kefü nicht ohne inneren bash fahren da die Führung nur über Rollen (gerade das hatte mir gefallen ) gelöst ist!

Wollte Euch nur warnen falls jemand die selbe drecks Idee hatte wie ich!

peace bas


----------



## s.d (27. Februar 2007)

wie viel schleift es denn weil wenns nicht so viel ist dann feil den bash an


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Februar 2007)

Tjoa,
Der innere Bash der MRP MiniMe (bis 34T) hatte schon damals an meinem 2003er Switch geschliffen, zwar nur minimal...


----------



## maple leaf (27. Februar 2007)

so viel, dass ich die Kurbel nicht mal mehr drehen kann! Werde das Teil jetzt verkaufen und mir was anderes (RM Empfehlung) hohlen. Hätte es nur minimal geschliffen hätte ich auch etwas gebastelt, aber so nicht!


----------



## s.d (27. Februar 2007)

tja schade aber dann hilft wohl nichts anderes


----------



## maple leaf (27. Februar 2007)

ja allerdings schade! Die mrp war mein absoluter favorit! 

Naja wird´s eben ne e13!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (27. Februar 2007)

Hi,

wenn du die Führung beim Händler gekauft hast, tausch sie doch einfach gegen ne system 3 um! die hab ich auch am switch und die schleift ganz sicher nicht!

kann die führung nur empfehlen, gibt es obendrein mit dem wohl schicksten Lexanbashguard, ich mag die e13 nicht!

nur so als idee!


ciao
meth


----------



## maple leaf (27. Februar 2007)

merci meth, 

Auch ne gute idee! bis wie viel Zähne geht die denn auf´s switch? Will mindestens ein 36er Blatt fahren! 

oder doch lieber ne syncros? Naja kommt Zeit kommt Rat! Aber wenn die Parks am 01.04. aufmachen habe ich mich entschieden!


----------



## Jendo (27. Februar 2007)

kleines update meines Switch mit persönlichem Traumschaltwerk 9.0SL sowie einer ordentlichen Portion Dreck!




mfg Jendo


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. Februar 2007)

@bas min.36T? pass bloss auf das du dich da mal nicht uebernimmst der umstieg von 32T ist ja nicht kleinlich nicht das du dir 38T oder gar 40T draufhaust und deine kleinen spinnebeinchen es nicht schaffen vom fleck zu kommen ... check mal deine email !


----------



## meth3434 (28. Februar 2007)

hi,

es gibt die führung von 36-40 zähne! passt also perfekt in deinen bereich!
kann die führung nur empfehlen, ist für mich die schickste!

lass bilder sprechen wenn du was neues ans bike baust!
ciao, meth


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2007)

Hat der Verbrecher sich auf seiner Flucht auch noch mein zukünftiges Schaltwerk eingepackt. Robert, so geht es nicht weiter.


----------



## Stapfn (1. März 2007)

Servus,

hab zwar  einiges gelesen, es aber leider nicht geschafft alle 112 Seiten des Threads zu checken, deswegen meine Frage.

Werde wohl bald Besitzer eines 2006er Switch in Stealth sein. Jetzt hab ich das Problem: welche Gabel für das gute Stück. Für mich kommt definitiv nur eine Single Crown in Frage. Wohne in einer Region, wo ich zwar ganz gut abfahren kann, aber trotzdem alles selber hochtreten muss, deswegen wär Absenkung an und für sich mal nicht schlecht. Muss aber nicht unbedingt, da ich an meinem derzeitigen Rad ne FOX 36 Van RC2 fahre (die bei Interesse übrigens zum Verkauf steht -> PM an mich) und das ging auch. Schwerpunkt liegt auf jeden Fall beim Abfahren und springen. Bikeparkbesuche gibts auch ein paar pro Jahr.

Hätte Möglichkeit entweder an eine gebrauchte MZ 66 Light ETA, oder an eine Totem 2-Step (2006) zu kommen. Die RS leider in Silber, was mir nicht so zusagt zum Rahmen. Für das Geld für die Totem kann ich mir allerdings z.B. auch ne neue 2007er MZ 66 RC2 ETA oder ne RC2X mit 180mm kaufen. Denke die 2006er Light kommt mich schon etwas günstiger. An der SL1 ATA hab ich wegen Luft eigentlich kein Interesse.

Wie schauts aus, was meint ihr? Vielen Dank schonmal für die Rückmeldungen


----------



## Sw!tch (1. März 2007)

MZ 66 Light ETA läuft doch auch mit luft oder?

ich würd auf jedenfall ne 66 ranmachen. wenn du was absenkbares brauchst, bin auch nicht hundertprozentig überzeugt, nimm die sl ata. inzwischen sollte das doch gut funktionnieren


----------



## s.d (1. März 2007)

Also wenn dir die SL nicht zusagt dann würd ich die 66 mit ETA nehmen das funzt super geht schnell und ist einfach zu bedienen die Gabel passt farblich und von der Einbauhöhe her perfekt ins switch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (1. März 2007)

Hi und danke schonmal !

Ajo stimmt, die light sollte auch Luft haben. Hatte irgendwann ne MZ z150 und war mit der eigenltich sehr zufrieden, deswegen bin ich Marzocchi nicht gerade abgeneigt. Von der Totem weiss ich halt gar nix.

Bei der 66 mit ETA: 2006 oder 2007 egal ? 2007er Modelle haben ja nochmal 10mm mehr Federweg. Hatte was gelesen, dass die Absenkung 2007 nicht so dolle sein soll. Greez


----------



## s.d (1. März 2007)

Das mit dem nicht so toll weiß ich nur von der sl mit ATA aber nicht von der mit ETA. Wieso sollte das jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr ordentlich funktionieren nur weil die Gabel 10mm mehr Federweg hat? Ich würd mal sagen das sowohl die 06er als auch die 07er super passen bei der 07 weiß ich es sicher da die mein Kumpel auch im switch hat.


----------



## Sw!tch (1. März 2007)

ja, hab auch gehört das ATA nciht so beliebt ist. ATA is son system ähnlich dem uturn von roxkshox... funzt gut und federverhalten bleibt gleich aber dauert halt.
ETA drückst dun knopf federst ein und fertig.
hat mit '06, '07 nix zu tun.
s.d. hat wohl recht eta is für dich am besten


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. März 2007)

Verkaufe oder Tausche mein Switch SL! Auch als Rahmen-GabelSet!





Suche nen RMX oder vergleichbares! Nix aus Taiwan (Specialized etc.)


----------



## Redking (3. März 2007)

Also Sören du kannst dich echt nicht entscheiden????
Wenigstens kommst du immer wieder zu einem Rocky. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. März 2007)

Hast ja recht Klaus!
ABER WO ICH NUN DAS Etsx für Harburg habe, brauche ich was 
Schweres für den Bikepark. Da ist mein Switch mit 15 KG grenzwertig.
Will heissen: Die Downhillstrecke in Winterberg macht sicher mit nem 
RMX mehr Spaß ( Bei meinem begre,ntzten Fahrkönnen) ;9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (3. März 2007)

Unvorstellbar, dass jemand sein heißgeliebtes RMX dafür hergeben würde! Auch nicht im Tausch gegen ein Switch...

...


Naja, zumindest ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Redking (3. März 2007)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Hast ja recht Klaus!
> ABER WO ICH NUN DAS Etsx für Harburg habe, brauche ich was
> Schweres für den Bikepark. Da ist mein Switch mit 15 KG grenzwertig.
> Will heissen: Die Downhillstrecke in Winterberg macht sicher mit nem
> RMX mehr Spaß ( Bei meinem begre,ntzten Fahrkönnen) ;9



Du hättest besser das Switch 06 behalten dann wäre das alles nicht passiert. 
Aber wenn es soweit ist sehen wir uns in Winterberg 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Schluckspecht (5. März 2007)

Servus beinander,

würde gerne wissen, welche WTB-Timberwolf-Reifen auf dem 2007er Switch 1.0 verbaut sind...

Auf der Homepage von WTB gibt es zwei Versionen von dem Timberwolf

- 2.5 Race, ca. 850 Gramm
- 2.5 Team DH, ca. 1650 Gramm

Wäre cool, wenn jemand Infos hat, welcher der beiden Reifen verbaut wurde. Die Schläuche würden mich auch noch interessieren.

Schönen Abend

der Schluckspecht


----------



## Alesana (5. März 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> kleines update meines Switch mit persönlichem Traumschaltwerk 9.0SL sowie einer ordentlichen Portion Dreck!
> 
> mfg Jendo




ist auch nur solange dein traumschaltwerk, bis du merkst, dass das alu viel zu weich ist und das schaltwerk in der mitte durchgerissen ist. wenn du wüßtest, wieviele von den schaltwerken bei korrekter einstellung ohne stürze nur beim cc fahrn bei mir in den a... gegangen sind und wieviele hier zerissen beim händler rumlagen.


----------



## SpeedyZ (5. März 2007)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> Servus beinander,
> 
> würde gerne wissen, welche WTB-Timberwolf-Reifen auf dem 2007er Switch 1.0 verbaut sind...
> 
> ...



Auf dem Switch 2.0 sind in Die Niederlande die Team DH verbaut. Schläuche habe ich noch nicht nachgesehen. Ich denke dass das für Deutschland gleich ist, weil in beide Länder durch Cosmic importiert wird.


----------



## Sw!tch (6. März 2007)

nein es wird nich durch cosmic importiert


----------



## Jendo (6. März 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> ist auch nur solange dein traumschaltwerk, bis du merkst, dass das alu viel zu weich ist und das schaltwerk in der mitte durchgerissen ist. wenn du wüßtest, wieviele von den schaltwerken bei korrekter einstellung ohne stürze nur beim cc fahrn bei mir in den a... gegangen sind und wieviele hier zerissen beim händler rumlagen.



ich hab ja auch schon eins kaputt bekommen! Aber optisch sehr lecker und ich habe es auch zu einem fairen Preis erworben und dazu noch Neu. Ich versuch diesmal die Lebensdauer zu erhöhen.
mfg Jendo


----------



## Sw!tch (6. März 2007)

moin mädels.
wenn meine vorderbremse nur noch minimalsten druck aufbaut bedeutet das dass ich ma entlüften muss??



http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-DHX-5-Daempf...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

jendo der wär doch ma geil an deinem switch


----------



## Mr.Fork (6. März 2007)

MEIN SWITCH STEHT FÜR UNGLAUBLICHE 2099 BEI E...


----------



## Soulbrother (6. März 2007)

*Und auch dieses schöne Stück ist noch zu haben!!!*   





*SIEHE SIGNATUR!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. März 2007)

Dieser hier steht auch zum Verkauf


----------



## Soulbrother (6. März 2007)

...na,da ist doch für jeden was dabei!


----------



## jota (7. März 2007)

schämt euch !


----------



## numinisflo (7. März 2007)

Eher würde ich meine Mutti verkaufen!


Jetzt ist aber mal genug mit der Basaratmosphäre, schöner wäre es hier mal eure Bikes im Setup für die anstehende Saison zu sehen!

Meins wird die Tage auch fertig sein.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Eher würde ich meine Mutti verkaufen!
> 
> 
> Jetzt ist aber mal genug mit der Basaratmosphäre, schöner wäre es hier mal eure Bikes im Setup für die anstehende Saison zu sehen!
> ...



OK, hier ist meins - und es steht nicht zum Verkauf!!! 





Es fehlen noch die neuen Pedalen. Ansonsten fertig. Jetzt muss nur noch Wochenende werden... Dann gibt es auch schönere Bilder.

MfG und immer her mit Lob & Tadel

PS: Gibts eigentlich ne Vorgabe von RM, wie weit die Sattelstütze mindestens im Rahmen versenkt sein sollte?!


----------



## Soulbrother (7. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> ... schöner wäre es hier mal eure Bikes im Setup für die anstehende Saison zu sehen!



Zu gegebener Zeit... 



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> OK, hier ist meins - und es steht nicht zum Verkauf!!!



Das will ich aber auch hoffen,denn es gefällt mir verdammt gut so ! 



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> PS: Gibts eigentlich ne Vorgabe von RM, wie weit die Sattelstütze mindestens im Rahmen versenkt sein sollte?!



10cm? Ich richte mich allerdings immer nach der Unterkante des Oberrohrs als Minimum!


----------



## Jendo (7. März 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> OK, hier ist meins - und es steht nicht zum Verkauf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin wirklich schwer beeindruckt!
Großartiges Bike.
mfg Rob


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2007)

Ja, echt schönes Switch in blauweiß 
Und es kann sogar im Stehen schlafen ......meine bloß wegen der Matraze 

G.


----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2007)

Yeah, da bin ich ja froh, dass es bei Dir so geil aufgebaut wurde! So wird es ne Menge Spaß haben! Sehen wir uns in Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. März 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Yeah, da bin ich ja froh, dass es bei Dir so geil aufgebaut wurde! So wird es ne Menge Spaß haben! Sehen wir uns in Winterberg?



Ja, ist fest eingeplant!

und danke für das positive Feedback. Auch den anderen 

MfG


----------



## Soulbrother (7. März 2007)

Ihr Beiden gebt ja dann in Winterberg ein richtig schickes *Switch-Team *ab   Ich find´s saugut!


----------



## jota (7. März 2007)

das set up ist fertig die bilder sind gemacht,
aber ich bin zu blöd die dinger hier reinzusetzen.


----------



## Redking (7. März 2007)

Wenn du wirklich hochladen willst dann klick hier! 
Dann rechts oben in der Ecke auf Fotos hochladen!
Dann mal viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2007)

Aber Lebowskis hat schon viel mehr von der Welt unter den Rädern gehabt...


----------



## Jendo (8. März 2007)

und ich fahr ein oldschool 2004er SWITCH und kein 05er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (8. März 2007)

Behalte Ich !!!!!!!!






Fahre mein Switch eher im leichten Gelände und hier und da mal in der Stadt   . Würde aber gern mal mit nach Winterberg, kann Ich das denn wohl dem SL Rahmen zutrauen oder lieber nicht???????


----------



## Soulbrother (8. März 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> ... Würde aber gern mal mit nach Winterberg, kann Ich das denn wohl dem SL Rahmen zutrauen oder lieber nicht???????



Eine sehr gute Frage,die ich mir nun auch schon seit einiger Zeit stelle  
Aber letztendliche Gewissheit bringt wohl nur ein Praxistest


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (8. März 2007)

natuerlich kannst du das !!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (8. März 2007)

Bist du dir da auch noch so sicher bei 95Kg Fahrergewicht ???


----------



## - H - K - P - (8. März 2007)

@soulbrother:: wenn Du dein Bike mal einzeln verkaufen solltest, dann würd Ich gern die Gabel haben wollen. Wenn sie denn reinpasst von der Steuerrohrlänge, meine Ich.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. März 2007)

Ist gespeichert


----------



## el Lingo (8. März 2007)

ich denke schon, dass deins (soulbrother) auch bei DIR halten sollte. warum auch nicht?
bist ja nicht mehr der jüngste, da glaube ich nicht, dass du es ans limit bringen wirst.  außerdem tut das eh kaum jemand. die meisten fahren ihr material nur aus dem grund kaputt, weil sie schlecht landen, ihnen die technik fehlt. das sind dann die typen, die vom garagendach ins flat droppen, beim dirt in den gegenhang der landung knallen und was weiß ich noch für einen mist machen.


----------



## Human 2.0 (8. März 2007)

So, habs nun endlich auf die reihe bekommen mein Switch  zu posten






[/url][/IMG]

neue Parts :

Drop Off Triple -> 66SL
RMB Vorbau -> RF Diabolus
RMB Sattelstütze -> RF Diabolus
RMB Lenker -> RF Diabolus
Hayes Standard Bremshebel -> Hayes Big Fat Lever
Marzzochi(Nokian) 2,5 Schlappen -> 2,3 Big Betty Triple Compound


Verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen


----------



## Soulbrother (8. März 2007)

Insgesamt eine sehr schöne Farbkombi,gefällt mir richtig gut  

*Einziger Verbesserungsvorschlag:* Die Heizung bräuchte mal einen neuen Anstrich


----------



## numinisflo (8. März 2007)

Also ich habe mein Switch schon öfter im Bikepark geparkt und das ist mal überhaupt kein Problem. Wenn du keine Dropsau bist dürfte das keinerlei Probleme machen. 
Natürlich musst du dir über die nicht vorhandene Bikeparkfreigabe von seiten des Herstellers bewusst sein.
(meins ist auch ein SL)

Schöne Bikes auf der vorhergehenden Seite!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (9. März 2007)

@Human 2.0: Sehr schönes Switch hast du da! Und vorallem selten! Zumindest hier im Forum..
Zu Verbessern wird es wahrscheinlich immer was geben Aber ich denke, solange du damit ohne Probleme zu recht kommst dann würde ich es auch so fahren!
Die Reifen sprechen mich jetzt nicht so an, aber das musst du eben herausfinden was für dich das beste ist..

Aber auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit deinem Ride!!!


----------



## Human 2.0 (9. März 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> @Human 2.0: Sehr schönes Switch hast du da! Und vorallem selten! Zumindest hier im Forum..
> Zu Verbessern wird es wahrscheinlich immer was geben Aber ich denke, solange du damit ohne Probleme zu recht kommst dann würde ich es auch so fahren!
> Die Reifen sprechen mich jetzt nicht so an, aber das musst du eben herausfinden was für dich das beste ist..
> 
> Aber auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit deinem Ride!!!



Danke, das werde ich haben  

Ja, einige parts möchte ich noch ändern - aber da fehlts grad an Kohle.
Das mit der seltenheit stimmt. Hat eigentlich überhaupt einer im Forum ein switch 1 von 06???

Bislang sind die Reifen top. Muss dazu sagen dass ich die Reifen für unter der hälfte bekommen hab über die Firma über die ich Studiere... Maxxis haben die leider nicht - also muss es Schwalbe tun. Werde mir evtl noch die Al Mightys, fürs grobe zulegen...

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Sw!tch (9. März 2007)

sehr geil!!!!!!!!  

ich bitte dringlichst um nen fahrbericht für die sl


----------



## Sw!tch (9. März 2007)

2sixguy hat eins...

aber hat eigentlich irgendein sack ein '05er s3?? 

und hat irgendjemand auf der welt das schwarze '06er RMX.......?


----------



## - H - K - P - (9. März 2007)

So habe nochmal in einer alten Bike ausgabe gestöbert(8.2005- Freeride test- Rocky Mountain Switch SL ) und habe festgestellt daß das Switch das eizige Bike ist mit nem Flaschenhalter!!!!!! Respekt!!!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (9. März 2007)

so mädels. man schwereres gerät


----------



## - H - K - P - (9. März 2007)

Sehr schön mit neuem Dämpfer, sieht gut aus!!!!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. März 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> so mädels. man schwereres gerät



Die Felgen mag ich nicht... und die Kefü sieht so nicht richtig eingestellt aus! Aber ansonsten: Ein echt schweres Mädel!!!


----------



## el Lingo (9. März 2007)

also ich habe ein switch 3.0 von 2004/05 (und ich meine ein 3.0, kein S3) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (9. März 2007)

ja

und das beste ist: man kann raufklicken und es bewerten!!


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2007)

Sehr schönes Switch!


Hier mal meins in der aktuellsten Version:









Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (9. März 2007)

Einfach nur schön! Wsa fährst Du denn nun im RMX für ein Vorderrad? Und was wiegt dein Hobel?

Endlich geschieht hier im Thread wieder etwas was man dicke Bikes posten nennen kann. Also fein weiter so.
Rob


----------



## Homegrown (9. März 2007)

Sehr schönes Bike obwohl ich die Spingery Laufräder nicht so mag aber trotzdem hammer... 

Aber was machste mit dem Bike jetzt eigentlich Tourenfahren ?
Fürs grobe haste ja jetzt das Canuck..


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2007)

Dankeschön. Das Switch wiegt leichte 17399g und wird jetzt erstmal so gefahren. 
Zum Einsatzbereich: Bin mit meinem Lieblingsfahrrad schon Touren mit über 100km gefahren, war mehrmals im Bikepark, am Lago Trails gerockt und somit ist es einfach ein stabiles Bike für alle Lebenslagen. Schaltbare Kettenführung für den Uphill, das dritte Blatt vermisse ich kaum.

Im RMX fahre ich jetzt mal das 321er mit der Hopenabe. Passt ganz gut denke ich.

Ich freue mich auch hier mal wieder richtig geile Bikes zu sehen, der Thread ist mal wunderschön. Mir gefällt vor allem das grün des S3 sehr gut.

FLO


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. März 2007)

Ok, dann mach ich wohl mal weiter 
Mein Switch ist ENDLICH mal fertig geworden!













Hab noch auf die schnelle ein paar fotos gemacht!
Es kommen noch neue Minions und ein schwarzer Race Face Bashguard mit der Post.
Morgen wird es dann mal ausgeritten 

Greetz, Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (10. März 2007)

*achtung alles nur meine meinung* ... ich haette etwas weniger fuer den LRS ausgegeben (unverschaemt teuer, habe gleiche componenten fuer 300 euronitas weniger ) und dafuer noch nen gescheiten daempfer eingepflanzt, der vorbau ist etwas too much ! sattelstellung sieht etwas seltsam aus als ob dir der rahmen zu klein/kurz waere ... optisch aber ein wirklich schoenes bike !
noch was zum LRS habe bisher noch kein bike gesehen wo der wirklich gut reingepasst, die sticker machen ihn echt haesslich und schwer zu kombinieren


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2007)

Da paßt er aber echt gut rein. 
Vorbau würde mir schwarz auch eher zusagen, aber paßt denke ich auch so.
Aber net soviel Rauchen, des doll die Fahrleistung veringern

@Numinisfloh: Genau so muß ein Tourenbike für alles sein, ca 17.5kg, dann ist es für alle Fahrsituationen geignet. 
Haste des Bild auf Komodo aufgenommen 

G.


----------



## Human 2.0 (10. März 2007)

Ich finds geil! Noch nen besseren Dämpfer rein und ab dafür!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (10. März 2007)

boa ich finds hammergeil...........................................!
auch wenn das preis/leistungs verhältnis von den laufräder wohl unter aller sau ist 

aber wie Flo schon gesagt hat, nur geile bikes hier zu sehen :O


----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2007)

Geile Bikes so far...erinnert mich an meine guten alten Switch-Einstiegstage...
Ihr macht mir echt Lust wieder nen altes aufzubauen - das ist wenigstens erschwinglich...

Ganz altes



Altes


----------



## Redking (10. März 2007)

@Flow Zero Schön dein Bike.
Für meinen Geschmack könnte ich nicht mit den unterschiedlichen Rottönen leben. 









Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> [B
> noch was zum LRS habe bisher noch kein bike gesehen wo der wirklich gut reingepasst, die sticker machen ihn echt haesslich und schwer zu kombinieren




Also in ein Switch Stealth von 2006 würde er farblich passen. Siehe das Stealth von Insane mit den Deemaxx da kann ich mir auch die Roten gut vorstellen.
Und das sind keine Sticken denn ab gehen die nicht.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## meth3434 (10. März 2007)

@flow.zero: sehr geiles bike, gar keine frage! hab grad gestern mit dem insane drüber geredet dass dein bike sicher der hammer wird und du hast uns nicht enttäuscht! wer ein perfektes bike bauen will muss aber eben immer mit kritik leben... das wären meine vorschläge:

Sattel und stütze find ich schrecklich, diabolus und en sdg bel air täten da wunder! als kefü hätte mir ne diabolus oder mrp besser gefallen, wobei die truvativ sicher ihren dienst tut! und generell gilt einfach: weisser vorbau = weisser lenker und vice versa, gerade wenn du auch noch weisse griffe hast!!! 

die sache mit umlenkhebeln und dämpfer muss du selbst wissen, ich würds sicher ändern und nen roco reinmachen, aber wenn das so für dich funktioniert, klar, dann lass es so! 

Auf jeden fall mal ei ganz anderes switch und das sehr geil aufgebaut!

meth


----------



## maple leaf (10. März 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> ...noch was zum LRS habe bisher noch kein bike gesehen wo der wirklich gut reingepasst...



RMX Stealth 07! und wie geil die LRS da kommen würden! 

Echt traumhafte Switches die man hier bewundern darf! 

Hoffe einige von den Teilen auch in Wberg bewundern zu dürfen!


bas


----------



## numinisflo (10. März 2007)

Jörg, das sehe ich genauso! Woher weißt du übrigens wo das Foto aufgenommen wurde?

Flow.Zeros Bike ist auch sehr geil, wobei es mir schlicht und einfach viel zu weiß ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist da einfach weniger mehr! Ich kann diese so wunderbare neue Trendfarbe langsam nicht mehr sehen.
Auch möchte ich unbedingt meths Aussage widersprechen, dass zu einem weißen Lenker ein weißer Vorbau gehört! Das geht ja gar nicht!

Rein funktional betrachtet würde ich die Bremsscheiben in Laufrichtung montieren und die Boxguide kann in der Stellung auch nicht wirklich gut funktionieren.

Sonst sehr geil!


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. März 2007)

Danke für eure Kritik 
Zu den Laufrädern: Sooo schweineteuer waren die auch nicht, ich kenn nen guten Händler . 
Ich wollte eigentlich noch einen Roco reinmachen und der 2sixguy hat sich deswegen mal bei bikeaction informiert, die ihm dann sagten, dass ginge nicht.
Ich glaube sie sagten dass dann der Hinterbau am Reifen schleift oder so, keine ahnung.

Greetz, Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (10. März 2007)

Mir würde es gefallen mal ein richtig schönes Bild deines Bikes mit anderem Hintergrund als Kontrast zu sehen, da kommt es sicher noch besser rüber!


----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2007)

Ja, schon klar, den ROCO gibts nur ab 190mm - wesewegen du ja auch die Wippen ab 2004 brauchst.
Gruß, Felix


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Jörg, das sehe ich genauso! Woher weißt du übrigens wo das Foto aufgenommen wurde?



Die Frage war doch auch bloß ein Scherz, so wie meine 

G.


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mir würde es gefallen mal ein richtig schönes Bild deines Bikes mit anderem Hintergrund als Kontrast zu sehen, da kommt es sicher noch besser rüber!



Ja, wiegesagt die Bilder waren nur auf die schnelle.
Bessere Bilder folgen noch!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier mal meins in der aktuellsten Version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Flo*,es freut mich echt zu sehen,daß du bei deinen "Baustellen"  jetzt mal einem konsequenten Allroundaufbau die oberste Priorität zugeordnet hast.
Die Spins sehen im Switch mal locker genauso schön aus wie im RMX.Zudem ist der LRS hier wenigstens komplett.*EIN SEHR,SEHR SCHÖNES SWITCH! * 




Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach ich wohl mal weiter
> Mein Switch ist ENDLICH mal fertig geworden!
> 
> 
> ...



Ja,das ist doch auch der Hammer! Da hat sich das Warten aber gelohnt!*Ich behaupte mal,daß dieses Canuck das geilste von allen alten Switch´s ist ,die man hier im Forum zu sehen bekommt.*
Ich würde aber noch die vordere Bremsleitung etwas gefälliger verlegen.



iNSANE! schrieb:


> Geile Bikes so far...erinnert mich an meine guten alten Switch-Einstiegstage...
> Ihr macht mir echt Lust wieder nen altes aufzubauen - das ist wenigstens erschwinglich...





*Felix*,du sprichst mir aus der Seele...


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> ...
> Auch möchte ich unbedingt meths Aussage widersprechen, dass zu einem weißen Lenker ein weißer Vorbau gehört! Das geht ja gar nicht!



Flo, glaub mir, das geht schon... 

Deine Baustellen sind ja gut vorangekommen, vor allem das Switch kommt mit den Spinergys wirklich gut rüber. Bin ja auch ein Freund von dieser Kombi  .


Ansonsten : Fettes Switch Canuck vom Flow.Zero  Die Laufräder sind richtig edel und auffällig, allerdings zusammen mit einem Canuck-Rahmen   . Wenn schon zwei so tolle Eyecatcher in einem Bike, sollten sie farblich unbedingt passen. 
Aber ich seh das entspannt, möchte ja hier nicht als Besserwisser oder Meckerliesel auftreten: dem Flow.Zero gefallen sie, sonst hätte er sie sich nicht gekauft, also ist das in Ordnung so. Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.

bike-it-easy


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. März 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Aber ich seh das entspannt, möchte ja hier nicht als Besserwisser oder Meckerliesel auftreten: dem Flow.Zero gefallen sie, sonst hätte er sie sich nicht gekauft, also ist das in Ordnung so. Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.
> 
> bike-it-easy



Ganz genau!
Das Switch wurde genau nach meinem Geschmack aufgebaut.
Nur die Reifen, der Bashguard und vielleicht die Sattelstütze werden noch geändert.


----------



## - H - K - P - (10. März 2007)

@ flow.zero...  den Kontrast des weis schwarz vom Lenker - Vorbau - Griffe passt gut zu der Gabel. Echt Klasse, find Ich gut. Auch wenn viele hier anderer Meinung sind, Doch deshalb erschuf Gott ja das Freeriden, damit jeder sein eigenen Weg findet.......... Nicht nur Bergab!!!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. März 2007)

...und nicht nur dazu,ebenso zu Hinterbau/Wippe und Kurbel/Pedal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. März 2007)

hey insane......

hattest du nen 200mm dämpfer im '05er switch?
wenn ja was kannst du dazu sagen?


----------



## iNSANE! (11. März 2007)

Nee, nen 190er im 04er SL


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (11. März 2007)

Servus zusammen, will jetzt aus Gewichtgründen meinen fox dhx 5.0 gegen einen Rock Shox Pearl Dämpfer tauschen. Hat jemand den schonmal ins Switch gemacht und vielleicht ein bild davon?
Gruß Klopppi


----------



## Sw!tch (11. März 2007)

moin

also ich hatte auch mal überlegt mir den peark ins switch zu ballern. hab aber gelesen das das ding viel zu progressiv ist und der letzte zentimeter dämpferhub kaum ausgenutzt wird, deswegen hab ichs gelassen

roco ist super!!! aber echt schwer.....

ma ne frage jungs was für federn fahrt ihr in eueren 04er, 05er switches bei welchem fahrergewicht?

ich hab jetzt bei 68 klio ne 550er drin, die is fast schon zu weich


----------



## jota (11. März 2007)

tach

So endlich fertig, 14 kg
100% Fox & Race Face free


----------



## Sw!tch (11. März 2007)

wow! richtig richtig schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (11. März 2007)

Wirklich ein extrem schönes Exemplar. Und das Gewicht ist natürlich beachtlich. Wohl das leichteste Switch im Thread.
Das einzige Teil welches mir nicht wirklich zusagt ist der Vorbau.

Was hast du für einen Steuersatz? Und was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?


@Soulbrother: Danke. Mir gefallen die Spins im Switch auch immer besser - die werden jetzt auch mal eine Weile dort verweilen, und so Gott will vielleicht auch für immer....
Ich bin auch extrem froh endlich mal wieder zwei fast komplett einsatzbereite Bikes zu besitzen (auch dank Genosse Jendo, der mir sein Schaltwerk geliehen hat und dem Bonzai1982, der mir bereit war seinen Trigger zu leasen).
Beim RMX warte ich seit Ewigkeiten auf mein X9 Shortcage Schaltwerk, welches aber einfach nicht kommen will. Sehr, sehr, sehr ärgerlich.

@Sigi: Das dir diese Kombination gefällt dachte ich mir bereits.
Was machen deine "Projekte"? 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> @Sigi: ....
> Was machen deine "Projekte"?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Status:
Die Bremse am Switch ist jetzt mit den frisch eingetroffenen neuen Goodridge Disc-Leitungen (ja, in *weiß*!!) ausgerüstet. Optisch gefallen mir die schonmal sehr gut an meinem Switch. Allerdings müssen sie auch funktionsmäßig über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein. Das werde ich in den nächsten Wochen mal in aller gebotenen Gründlichkeit ausprobieren und dann berichten, bzw. Fotos posten.
Und (off-topic) das SXC Canuck dauert wegen meiner speziellen Laufradvorstellungen leider noch etwas. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## jota (12. März 2007)

tach
steuersatz , sattelstütze ,lenker u. vorbau sind von NC-17


----------



## el Lingo (12. März 2007)

Switch, die Frage nach der Feder wurde zwar schon sehr oft diskutiert, aber ist immer noch aktuell. Ich fahre eine 650er Feder bei ca. 85kg. So komme ich auf 28% Sag, die da Bike unglaublich satt liegen lassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2007)

Hatte eine 550er im SPV Dämpfer bei 73kg.
War eigentlich perfekt.

@Jota: Mal eine ganz andere Optik.....echt 

G.


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. März 2007)

Schönes Switch! Und mit 14 kg (für ein Switch) echt leicht!


----------



## jota (12. März 2007)

@all
danke für die blumen


----------



## haural (13. März 2007)

Yuhuu, es geschehen noch Wunder. Pünktlich zum Frühlingsanfang ist mein Rahmen (nach fast 2 Monaten) von seiner Heimreise heimgekehrt Als ich ihn vorhin ausgepackt habe, hab ich mich kurz gefragt ob es denn wirklich der Richtige ist. Sieht zumindest fast genauso aus bis auf...die Decals? 

Ich meine der neue RM Schriftzug und das Switch 3.0 kann ich ja vielleicht noch nachvollziehen, aber hat einer von euch schon mal diese Gabel aufm Unterrohr gesehen?





Hab gleich meine Kurbel montiert, jedoch komme ich mit den Spacern u der tollen Beschreibung mal wieder nicht zurecht. Daher mal ne (banale/rhetorische?) Frage: Die Kurbelarme sollten doch links u rechts den gleichen Abstand von der Kettenstrebe haben? Falls dem nicht so ist, nehme ich an ich muss die Spacer ändern/einsetzen.

Hat vielleicht einer von euch kürzlich ne RF X-Type 2KB + Bash + Truvativ Chainguide montiert und hat sich die Spaceranzahl u -verteilung gemerkt?


----------



## iNSANE! (13. März 2007)

haural schrieb:
			
		

> aber hat einer von euch schon mal diese Gabel aufm Unterrohr gesehen?



 ...ja, hab ich schonmal gesehen...


----------



## haural (13. März 2007)

...und für was soll die stehen oder bedeuten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (13. März 2007)

Hatten wir das nicht schon mal?


----------



## haural (13. März 2007)

wollt ihr mich aufschlauen?


----------



## el Lingo (13. März 2007)

Das ist das Logo der Frorider, das Freerideteam von Rocky, das wegen eines rechtlichen Schutzes des Wortes Freeride eben Froride genannt wurde. Zu de Decals, schau mal in meine Galerie. Ich habe damals auch sehr erstaunt geschaut, aber so ist es eben ein Unikat.


----------



## haural (13. März 2007)

ah jetzt ja. Stimmt dein Schley hat den gleichen Kleber, wobei bei mir nochma ein zusätzlicher Rocky Kleber dazu gekommen ist. Frorider war mir zwar n Begriff aber deren Logo? Nu ja, danke für die Aufklärung...zwecks der Spacersache kann mir keiner die Arbeit erleichtern, stimmts?


----------



## Sw!tch (13. März 2007)

also für mein switch mit innenlagerkefü keinen spacer nirgendwo


----------



## haural (14. März 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> also für mein switch mit innenlagerkefü keinen spacer nirgendwo



und das passt dann? durch die Innenlagerführung verschiebt sich doch die rechte Lagerschale um dieses Maß nach rechts. Dadurch wäre doch die Antriebsseite weiter von der Mitte und/oder Kettenstrebe entfernt. 

Als Folge daraus müssten doch links so viele Spacer rein bis die Innenlagerführung rechts kompensiert ist...oder hab ich da n Denkfehler?


----------



## el Lingo (14. März 2007)

was bringen spacer auf der linken seite, wenn das lager auf der rechten seite 2,5mm weiter raus gekommen ist???


----------



## haural (14. März 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> was bringen spacer auf der linken seite, wenn das lager auf der rechten seite 2,5mm weiter raus gekommen ist???



na das Lager links kommt auch 2,5 mm weiter raus und die Symetrie passt wieder.


----------



## soederbohm (14. März 2007)

Wenn Du links Spacer reintust kannst Du die Achse nicht ganz so weit rausschieben und beide Kurbelarme haben wieder den gleichen Abstand zur Kettenstrebe.

Edit: Verdammt, da war einer schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (14. März 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach ich wohl mal weiter
> Mein Switch ist ENDLICH mal fertig geworden!
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube mein LRS passt farblich besser  wir können ja tauschen


----------



## Flow.Zero (14. März 2007)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Ich glaube mein LRS passt farblich besser  wir können ja tauschen



Wohl kaum


----------



## iNSANE! (14. März 2007)

Hey Sören, da Du mich ja ohnehin nicht magst gleich auch mal meine bescheidene Gratulation zum Bergamont im Switch Fred!
Das war sicher die richtige Wahl! Bin mal gespannt wie lange Du dieses Rad nun haben wirst. Aber gut, wenn ich mal nen gebrauchtes, neuwertiges Bergamont will, weiss ich ja nun wo ich mich hinwenden muss 

Das Rad ist übrigens schön!


----------



## Mr.Fork (14. März 2007)

@Insane
Hae? Ich mag Dich nicht? Hab ich nie gesagt. Du hast oft mal viel Blech geredet und ständig ne andere Meinung als ich aber......
Nö stimmt nicht. Vieleicht klären wir das beim Bier in Winterberg! 
Und klar! 2100 dann isses Deins  Ne war spaß! Ist halt mal ein in Taiwan geschweißtes Hamburger Bike.


----------



## jam123 (14. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob es gescheite Ersatzdämpfer für ein 03er Switch gibt ? Die haben ja so ein komisches Mass von 172mm Einbaulänge ...

Hab bisher nur DNM Dämpfer gefunden - am besten wär wahrscheinlich die Kombination 180mm/45mm. Frag mich bloss, wo ich solche Dinger bekomme ... argh

Gruss
jam


----------



## iNSANE! (15. März 2007)

Hol dir die neueren Wippen ab Bj. 04 und dann einen 190er ROCO. Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. März 2007)

jam123 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob es gescheite Ersatzdämpfer für ein 03er Switch gibt ? Die haben ja so ein komisches Mass von 172mm Einbaulänge ...
> 
> ...



lol,
180x45, Geo versaut und dann auch noch weniger FW...  
Kannst auch nen 165er nehmen, war bei mir damals auch drin afaik

EDIT: Oh shit, Denkfehler, war irgendwie bei 50mm Hub, ich nehm alles zurück!


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> lol,
> 180x45, Geo versaut und dann auch noch weniger FW...
> Kannst auch nen 165er nehmen, war bei mir damals auch drin afaik
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit, Denkfehler, war irgendwie bei 50mm Hub, ich nehm alles zurück!



Wieviel Hub hat denn der 172mm Einbaulängendämpfer damit man auf 150mm Federweg kommt?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. März 2007)

38 IMHO, oder 37,5.
Irgendsowas...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2007)

44mm....der 165er hat 38mm.

G.


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2007)

@insane kann man denn ohne probleme mit den neueren wippen einen 2003er rahmen aufrüsten? wenn ich sowas eher gewußt hätte...


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach dem Innendurchmesser der Sattelstütze. Trotz SUFU habe ich nur herausbekommen, dass das 04 er 30.9mm hat. Wie sieht das beim 05 er SL aus? Mein Nachmessen erbrachte eher einen 30 mm Durchmesser...

Thx Tim!


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2007)

ab 04 wird in allen switch ein 30,9er verbaut


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hol dir die neueren Wippen ab Bj. 04 und dann einen 190er ROCO. Gruß!



Hi Felix,
bist Du dir sicher das alleine der wechsel der Wippen den Unterschied ausmacht?
Ich hab mir das vorhin mal versucht maßstabsgetreu zu verdeutlichen.
Für mich sieht das eher aus als ob die Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen ein stückchen weiter richtung Lenker versetzt wurde.
Auch ist eigentlich gut zu erkennen das am Hauptrahmen das unter Lager der Wippe leicht versetzt ist von 2003 auf 2004.





Oder hab ich irgendwas falsch verstanden...?
mfg Rob


----------



## DC. (15. März 2007)

@ jam 123:
immerhin haste mit deinem 150mm ich muß mit meinen 130mm leben.
das mit dem tausch der wippen funktioniert meines wissens nicht weil wie jendo schon beschrieben hat der hauptrahmen geändert wurde...


gruß David


----------



## Human 2.0 (17. März 2007)

Wollt mal fragen was ihr so an kettenblätter fahrt in euren switchs?

Bei mir ist von Werk aus ein 32er blatt drin. Und ich hab das gefühl das ich für berg ab was größeres brauche.

Ist ein 36er Blatt fürs FR / FR-Touren ok? 

Thx

Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (17. März 2007)

Hier ma mein "neues" Switch SL  







Daten:
Gabel: Pike 426 06er
Dämpfer: Fox rp 23
Naben: DT Fr 440
Felgen: DT 6.1D
Reifen: was wohl...betty´s  
Antrieb: Truvativ Holzfeller Howitzer, Sram 9.0
Pedale: DMR V12
Steuersatz: Chris King
Bremse: die jute alte Shimano Deore XT vierkolben
Gewicht: ca. 15,7Kg


----------



## Jendo (17. März 2007)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> Wollt mal fragen was ihr so an kettenblätter fahrt in euren switchs?
> 
> Bei mir ist von Werk aus ein 32er blatt drin. Und ich hab das gefühl das ich für berg ab was größeres brauche.
> 
> ...



Ich find 36 Zähne sehr angenehm!
Nur an steilen stücken muss man halt ordentlich reintreten oder eben schieben!
Schönes Wochenende,
Robert


----------



## Human 2.0 (17. März 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich find 36 Zähne sehr angenehm!
> Nur an steilen stücken muss man halt ordentlich reintreten oder eben schieben!
> Schönes Wochenende,
> Robert



Denk ich werd ein 36er nehmen bzw hab ich gelesen das meine shiftguide gar nicht mehr zulässt. Und auf mein 22er möchte ich vorerst nicht verzichten, da ich dass für FR - Touren einfach brauche.

Mir ist beim durchstöbern des Threads aufgefallen das beinahe jeder nur ein Blatt an seinem switch fährt. Jetzt muss ich echt blöd fragen, wie macht ihr das bei FR Touren wenns mal berghoch geht - schieben oder bin ich sooo schlecht in Form ;-) 

jau, ebenfalls ein schönes Wochenende (was man vom Wetter nicht grad behaupten kann)

@Frorider86: schönes Switch. Coole Farbcombi!


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2007)

Ich kann dich beruhigen, denn ich fahre an meinem Switch zwei Kettenblätter. Wenn du rein abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs bist würde ich auch zu einem 36er aufwärts raten, allerdings wird es da beim Touren mit steilen Anstiegen einfach irgendwann unfahrbar. 
So weit ich mich erinnern kann habe ich am Switch die Kombination 32/34, und mehr wird die Shiftguide sicher nicht schalten.

Jetzt musst du halt wissen, was besser für dich ist. Ich selbst fahre zur Zeit auch mit dem RMX FR-Touren (22kg und 36er Blatt), was allerdings extrem anstrengend ist und ordentlich auf die Beine geht. Auf Dauer wollte ich am Switch auf mein kleines Blatt niemals verzichten, vor allem nicht, weil die Shiftguide keine Einbußen bei der Führung mit sich bringt.


----------



## Human 2.0 (17. März 2007)

Also ich hab mal im Forum bissle rumgestöbert und die kombi 22er/36er sei an der grenze aber machbar. 

Aber der ideale kompromiss wäre wohl ein 34er, falls ich doch mal umsteige auf ein Blatt. 

Werd mir das übers Wochenende noch durch den kopf gehen lassen und dann am montag bestellen.

Noch was: Wenn ich mir ein 36er Bashguard hole (e.thirteen), bekomme ich da Probleme mit der shiftguide? Weil dann könnt ich, jenachdem für was ich mich entscheide, 34er oder 36er fahren und wäre mit dem Bashguard schön flexibel


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2007)

Der "obere Anschlag" der Shiftguide macht oftmals gewisse Probleme in Kombination mit Bashguards, so war es auch in meinem Fall. Macht aber nichts, das Ding ist so massiv, da kann man schleifen und feilen oder wegsägen. Was nicht passt muss einfach passend gemacht werden. 
Auch ist der e.thirteen wohl der dickste Bashguard den es gibt (wohl auch einer der schwersten, der RaceFace ist deutlich leichter), aber durch ein wenig Improvisationsvermögen und/oder Geduld sollte das kein Problem darstellen.

Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende an die RockyRider!

FLO


----------



## Human 2.0 (17. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Der "obere Anschlag" der Shiftguide macht oftmals gewisse Probleme in Kombination mit Bashguards, so war es auch in meinem Fall. Macht aber nichts, das Ding ist so massiv, da kann man schleifen und feilen oder wegsägen. Was nicht passt muss einfach passend gemacht werden.
> Auch ist der e.thirteen wohl der dickste Bashguard den es gibt (wohl auch einer der schwersten, der RaceFace ist deutlich leichter), aber durch ein wenig Improvisationsvermögen und/oder Geduld sollte das kein Problem darstellen.
> 
> Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende an die RockyRider!
> ...



alles klar - danke!

Ja, dir auch...


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte in meinem Switch SL 2005 meinen vorhandenen DT-Swiss Dämpfer einbauen und den vorhandenen Fox Float RP3 verkaufen. Jetzt komme ich beim nachmessen des Fox auf einen Hub von 56 mm... Kann das stimmen, ich dachte der hätte 50 mm!?


----------



## Jendo (18. März 2007)

Das Ding hat niemals 56mm Hub!
Da hast Du dich sicherlich vermessen 
Bei einer Einbaulänge von 200mm gibt es diese Hubmaß aber nicht bei einem 190mm Dämpfer!
mfg Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (18. März 2007)

Ja mich wundert es ja auch... schau mal hier:


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. März 2007)

Es sind 50mm. Nur weil die mögliche Länge des Kolbens so lang ist, bedeutet es jedoch nicht, dass der Dämpfer das auch realisieren kann.
Praxistest: Mit sehr wenig Luft im Dämpfer (niemals!!! ganz ohne Luftdruck) draufhocken und "durchschlagen" lassen. Dann nachmessen, was der O-Ring für einen Weg zurückgelegt hat.

Gruß

bike-it-easy

PS: Und außerdem seh ich grade, dass du die Dichtlippe noch mitgemessen hast. Die zählt nicht mit. Also nochmal ~2mm weniger.


----------



## haural (18. März 2007)

Sicherere Methode: Luft raus, zusammenschieben und Distanz zum O-ring messen.

Wo wir schon bei Dämpfer sind. Wie stark würde eine 200er Einbaulänge die Geo eines 04er Switch verändern? Oder hat es gar schon jemand mal probiert?

Hintergrund: Würde mir gerne einen gebrauchten Vanilla R als Zweitdämpfer zulegen. Wenn er mich überzeugt werde ich ihn wohl gegen den verbauten AVA tauschen. Momentan gibt es diese aber fast nur in der 200er Länge gebraucht, so gut wie keine 190er.


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. März 2007)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Bei meinen Stahlfederdämpfern konnte man die Kolbenstange schon sehr gut als Anhaltspunkt nehmen und die Dichtungslippe hatte ich nicht mitgemessen, verzerrt etwas auf dem Bild. Werde mal Dampf ablassen und dann nochmal messen! Thx so far ,

Tim!


----------



## Jendo (18. März 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Sicherere Methode: Luft raus, zusammenschieben und Distanz zum O-ring messen.
> 
> Wo wir schon bei Dämpfer sind. Wie stark würde eine 200er Einbaulänge die Geo eines 04er Switch verändern? Oder hat es gar schon jemand mal probiert?
> 
> Hintergrund: Würde mir gerne einen gebrauchten Vanilla R als Zweitdämpfer zulegen. Wenn er mich überzeugt werde ich ihn wohl gegen den verbauten AVA tauschen. Momentan gibt es diese aber fast nur in der 200er Länge gebraucht, so gut wie keine 190er.



Der zentimeter wird die Geo schon nicht zuuuviel verändern, aber sicher ist das du es beim fahren schon merken wirst!

Aber ich geb Dir einen Rat: nimm bitte keinen Vanilla R von vor 2007! Die Teile kommen schnell ans Limit bei schnellen Schlägen nacheinander


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2007)

Als ich meinen Fox Float damals vermessen habe waren es exakt 51mm Hub.
56mm können schlicht und ergreifend nicht sein, der bike-it-sigi hat da vollkommen recht mit seiner Aussage.
Ansonsten würde ich mal gerne ein Bild deines Switch sehen!

@Human 2.0: Ich sehe gerade das ich mich bei meinem Post #2906 verschrieben habe, ich meinte selbstverständlich 22/34 .

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (18. März 2007)

Hey Flo, ein Bild des Dämpfers siehst Du ja oben... Das Switch kann ich auch gerne fotografieren, dürfte aber nicht so viel bringen...


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2007)

Mein Interesse an deinem Bike war eher grundsätzlich optischer Natur, das wir den Hub deines Dämpfers nicht auf einem Bild des Bikes ermitteln steht wohl fest. 

FLO


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. März 2007)

Sry, hab Dich falsch verstanden! Ich habe bisher nur den Rahmen und Teile, ist noch nicht zusammen gebaut! Bilder kommen wenn es fertig ist..


----------



## el Lingo (18. März 2007)

Erstmal ein dickes Willkommen an Cherry! Schön, dass Du jetzt auch mal hier bist.
Ich fahre mit meinem Bike auch bergauf, habe 2 Kettenblätter, aber zurzeit keinen Umwerfer montiert. Also muss ich mit dem 32 Blatt die Berge rauf, was absolut machbar ist. Wieso soll eigentlich bei 22/34 für die Shiftguide Schluss sein? Ich habe es zwar noch nicht probiert, aber sie soll ja bis 36Zähne gehen. Da ist die in meinen Augen ideale Übersetzung vorne 24/26. Ein 22er braucht man sehr sehr selten.


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2007)

Das die Shiftguide ihr Ende der Fahnenstange bei 34 Zähnen hat wurde nie behauptet, viel mehr ging es um die Schaltbarkeit von 22/36. 
Ansonsten würde ich auch die Kombination 24/36 als die ideale definieren!


----------



## Frorider86 (18. März 2007)

Nochma wegen dem Dämpfer...mein RP 23 hat auch ne 190er Einbaulänge und glaube 48mm Hub...an der kolbenstange sind aber 55mm Hub zu messen. Sollte der Dämpfer diese 55mm einfedern...werdet ihr häßlich macken bekomm...einmal bei dem Sattelrohr und unten an der Wippe wo der Dämpfer den Hinterbau anfedert. Diese Punkte würden sich derbst küssen^^
Sprich der Dämpfer federt genau die 48mm die vorgegeben sind und so bleibt genau Platz für ein Blattpapier zwischen Sitzrohr und Wippe.


----------



## el Lingo (19. März 2007)

Tobi, der sollte aber eigentlich 50mm Hub haben!


----------



## Jendo (19. März 2007)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Nochma wegen dem Dämpfer...mein RP 23 hat auch ne 190er Einbaulänge und glaube 48mm Hub...an der kolbenstange sind aber 55mm Hub zu messen. Sollte der Dämpfer diese 55mm einfedern...werdet ihr häßlich macken bekomm...einmal bei dem Sattelrohr und unten an der Wippe wo der Dämpfer den Hinterbau anfedert. Diese Punkte würden sich derbst küssen^^
> Sprich der Dämpfer federt genau die 48mm die vorgegeben sind und so bleibt genau Platz für ein Blattpapier zwischen Sitzrohr und Wippe.



Erstens kann der Dämpfer nicht die 55mm einfedern und zweitens würde es niemals zur berührung von Wippe und Sattelrohr kommen!


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2007)

48mm oder 50mm...genau weiß ich das nich mehr. Und bei meinem Switch (18"), wenn der Dämpfer mehr als diese 48(50)mm einfedert...dann knallt es hatte die Luft vom Dämpfer gelassen, mich drauf gesetzt und es blieb noch ca. 2mm Platz zw. Sitzrohr und Dämpferwippe(?)
Ik mein dat hier:





(Position des O-Ring auf dem Bild hat jetzt nix mit dieser Sache zu tun )


----------



## Soulbrother (19. März 2007)

Es gibt nur diese Varianten bei Fox Dämpfern mit 50er bzw. 57er Hub:

*190/50 *(Einbaumaß/Hub) und *200/50 *sowie *200/57*

*Die Variante 190/>50 gibt es nicht!*Und bei keiner dieser 3 Varianten dürfte etwas anschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2007)

Ok, denn hab ich mich vertan und ich hab 50mm Hub.
Es schlägt ja auch nix an...ich meinte nur wenn der Dämpfer die abmessbare länge von 55mm einfedern würde....denn würde es knallen!edit: ey macht mich nich so unsicher...ich bin fest der Meinung, das sich das denn da berüht. hmm...muss ich morgen nochma checken. Sollte ich mist erzählt haben, tuts mir sry...wie gesagt bin der festen meinung das würde sich berühren!


----------



## Jendo (19. März 2007)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Ok, denn hab ich mich vertan und ich hab 50mm Hub.
> Es schlägt ja auch nix an...ich meinte nur wenn der Dämpfer die abmessbare länge von 55mm einfedern würde....denn würde es knallen!edit: ey macht mich nich so unsicher...ich bin fest der Meinung, das sich das denn da berüht. hmm...muss ich morgen nochma checken. Sollte ich mist erzählt haben, tuts mir sry...wie gesagt bin der festen meinung das würde sich berühren!



Ok, ich war jetzt im keller und hab mir das mal genau angeschaut!
Also bei meinem Switch 04 (16,5")müsste der Dämpfer einen Hub von ca 115mm haben   damit die Wippe auf höhe Sitzrohr ist und selbst dann sind bei mir etwa 2mm platz zwischen Oberkante Wippe und unterkant Sattelrohr!

Vielleicht schaut das bei anderen Baujahr oder Rahmenhöhe ja wirklich anders aus 

Aber bei mir passt alles.
Vielleicht irretiert dich auch nur die Perspektive deiner Fotografie:





mfg Jendo


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2007)

Nee nee...hatte das ja ausprobiert im Bikeshop...und da hätte es knack gesagt^^
Das lässt mir jetzt keine ruhe...werd das doch ma eben ausprobieren

edit: war draußen, hab den Dämpfer ausgebaut und das Rad langsam zusamm sacken lassen...ich habe nich recht, aber auch nich unrecht 
Und zwar is es so knapp...da passt nich ma ein Votzenhaar zwischen...die obere Kante der silberenen Wippe würde genau an der Unterkante des Sitzrohrs ganz beqeum den Lack weghauen...sprich es berüht sich!


----------



## numinisflo (19. März 2007)

Das schlägt nur an wenn du die Sattelstütze ein klein wenig aus dem Sattelrohr rausstehen lässt, ansonsten entsteht auch beim durschlagen des Dämpfers kein Kontakt!


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2007)

Bei mir berührt sich das Die einzige Erklärung die ich hab und zudem die beste  bei Rocky is alles Handarbeit...und da hat sich einer um nen halben mm vertan


----------



## jota (19. März 2007)

bei mir schlägts auch an.
hatte ja mal einen fox rp3 montiert,daher die erfahrung.


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2007)

Juhu ich bin doch nich verrückt Thx jota


----------



## Jendo (19. März 2007)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Bei mir berührt sich das Die einzige Erklärung die ich hab und zudem die beste  bei Rocky is alles Handarbeit...und da hat sich einer um nen halben mm vertan





jota schrieb:


> bei mir schlägts auch an.
> hatte ja mal einen fox rp3 montiert,daher die erfahrung.


Also ich versteh euer problem nicht wirklich!
Hab vorhin aus Interesse mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und da kann ich den HInterbau mit Wippe nur bis ca 3-4mm an das Sattelrohr bringen! Es gibt dann einen Anschlag, der aber nicht aus der Berührung zwischen Wippe und Hauptrahmen resultiert, sondern "er ist einfach da"! Somit kann sich da in keinstem Falle irgendwie die Wippe mit dem Sitzrohr treffen.

Weiter hin beträgt die Dämpferlänge 190mm. Wenn ich wie oben beschrieben, den Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer bis zum "Anschlag" in position bringe dann ist der Abstand vom Dämpferaufnahme (Wippe) zu Dämpferaufnahme (Hauptrahmen) ca 115mm lang (loch zu loch) damit würde sich für einen Dämpfer in 190mm Einbaulänge ein theoretischer maximal Hub von (190mm- 115mm)= 75mm ergeben!

Wie kann es dann sein das bei Euch die Wippe schon bei 50mm Hub oder wenig drüber sich mit dem Hauptrahmen berührt, was bei mir in keinster weise möglich ist!!!

Ich bin verwirrt! Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an den Unterschiedlichen Baujahren oder am SL oder eben an der Rahmenhöhe.

mfg


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. März 2007)

An meinem SL Baujahr 05 Größe 18 Zoll gibt es auch diese Sperre!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (19. März 2007)

Hallo @ all...
wer von euch fährt des öfteren nach Winterberg biken, oder wohnt sogar da?


----------



## - H - K - P - (19. März 2007)

Hallo @ all::::

Wer fährt denn von euch öfters mal in Winterberg?


----------



## Sw!tch (19. März 2007)

moin! bin vorraussichtlich( wenns wetter passt) am 15./16. april da. und danach ncoh 2 ma in relativ kurzer zeitspanne


----------



## Redking (19. März 2007)

Wenn es die Woche anfängt zu schneien und länger liegen bleibt wird wohl nichts mit der Öffnung Anfang April. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Also ich versteh euer problem nicht wirklich!
> Hab vorhin aus Interesse mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und da kann ich den HInterbau mit Wippe nur bis ca 3-4mm an das Sattelrohr bringen! Es gibt dann einen Anschlag, der aber nicht aus der Berührung zwischen Wippe und Hauptrahmen resultiert, sondern "er ist einfach da"! Somit kann sich da in keinstem Falle irgendwie die Wippe mit dem Sitzrohr treffen.
> 
> Weiter hin beträgt die Dämpferlänge 190mm. Wenn ich wie oben beschrieben, den Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer bis zum "Anschlag" in position bringe dann ist der Abstand vom Dämpferaufnahme (Wippe) zu Dämpferaufnahme (Hauptrahmen) ca 115mm lang (loch zu loch) damit würde sich für einen Dämpfer in 190mm Einbaulänge ein theoretischer maximal Hub von (190mm- 115mm)= 75mm ergeben!
> ...



bei mir is dieser "Anschlag" auch da...bzw. zumindestens zu spüren...aber der is so lasch...würde im Fall der Fälle nix verhindern.
Aber naja..ok..bin beruhigt das nich nur ich das so an meinem Rahmen hab.
Also wir halten fest RM Switch sl baujahr 05, da würde es ekelig knirschen zw. Wippe und Sattelrohr!


----------



## numinisflo (19. März 2007)

Mein Switch ist auch Baujahr 2005 und ebenfalls ein SL, von daher kann ich deine Aussage leider nicht unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mein Switch ist auch Baujahr 2005 und ebenfalls ein SL, von daher kann ich deine Aussage leider nicht unterstützen.



hmm...ok...denn korregier ich mich und bleibe bei der Aussage "Alles Handarbeit" Denn ham jota und ich ein "Montagsmodell"


----------



## Jendo (19. März 2007)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> hmm...ok...denn korregier ich mich und bleibe bei der Aussage "Alles Handarbeit" Denn ham jota und ich ein "Montagsmodell"



Aber ich versteh immernoch nicht wie das bei einem Hub von 50mm passieren soll.
Ich hatte ja geschrieben das der Anschlag ja erst ab einer Hublänge von 75mm passieren würde!

Ist das bei euch anders?


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2007)

Also...das Thema kam ins Rollen, weil der Messbare Hub bei 55mm beim FOX RP 23 liegt, der aber nur seine vorgegebenen 50mm nutzt. Und würde er jetzt die 55mm nutzten, DANN würde es (bei einigen) knallen.


----------



## numinisflo (19. März 2007)

Ein Problem ist schonmal das du mit den 55mm die du gemessen hast nicht den Hub sondern die sichtbare Länge der Kolbenstange des Dämpfers gemessen hast.
Daher unterstütze ich Roberts aussage.


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ein Problem ist schonmal das du mit den 55mm die du gemessen hast nicht den Hub sondern die sichtbare Länge der Kolbenstange des Dämpfers gemessen hast.
> Daher unterstütze ich Roberts aussage.



Mit messbarer Hub meine ich die sichtbare Länge sry, hab mich da bissl ungenau ausgedrückt


----------



## hatekilldestroy (21. März 2007)

Mal ne Frage, hat einer von euch noch einen Umwerferadapter für ein 2005er Switch übrig? Will meins unbedingt mit Umwerfer aufbauen und habe den Adapter verloren.   Bitte per PM.


----------



## jota (21. März 2007)

tach
der super fox dämpfer hat sich zusammengesaugt ,ergebnis umlenkhebel liegt am sattelrohr an.
ist beim bergauffahren passiert so das ich es nicht sofort gemerkt habe,und jetzt zwei macken am sattelrohr habe.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2007)

So ihr Bube,da bei mir gerade eins am Ständer hängt,habe ich auch direkt mal nachgeprüft:








Am Gummiring ist das Ende vom max. möglichen Hub,also wie man sieht,selbst dann bleibt noch ordentlich Luft bis zum Sattelrohr.


----------



## Frorider86 (22. März 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> So ihr Bube,da bei mir gerade eins am Ständer hängt,habe ich auch direkt mal nachgeprüft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcher Rahmen is deiner...also welches Modelljahr?
Wenn du dein Bild und meins vergleichst...müsste es dir eigentlich schon selber auffallen, so das ich nix weiter sagen brauch 







Ich gehe davon aus das du auch die Rahmenhöhe 18Zoll hast!
Schau dir an, welche Länge die Dämpfer haben...kann man am besten vergleichen, wenn man auf das Sattelrohr achtet.
Also so erklär ich mir das jetzt. 

So dat Thema is jetzt durch!   Es WÜRDE ja nur knallen, sollte der Dämpfer die Messbare Länge der Kolbenstange von 55mm einfedern, was technisch ja nicht möglich is, oder wenn ich den Dämpfer ausbaue und den Rahmen denn zusamm sacken lassen würde...DANN und nur dann würde es knallen!

So jetzt aber wieder Bilder von anderen schönen Switch Bikes


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2007)

Sorry,ich enttäusche dich nur ungern aber unsere Dämpfer haben,im Originalzustand,die gleichen Maße. 
Das man einen Unterschied erkennt ,wenn man sich die Sattelrohre anschaut,liegt einzig und allein daran,daß meins ein 16,5er ist.Aber dies sollte im Endeffekt völlig irrelevant sein.
Meines ist zwar ein SL von 04,aber auch hier sollte sich außer dem Lack nichts geändert haben.
Wie dem nun auch sei,verwunderlich ist es schon.Ich werde demnächst noch einmal dasselbe bei meinem 18er Ex-Switch (auch SL 04) überprüfen,wenn es wieder mal hier ist.Einfach weil es mich doch sehr interressiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2007)

Also ich hab ja ein 19.5Zoll Bike und kann die Satellestütze ca. 20mm rausstehen lassen.
Bei mehr "knallts"
Also kann ich mir schon vorstellen das es beim 18Zoll direkt am Rahmen angeht, weil er ja dementsprechend niedrieger ist.
Aber scheinbar noch lang genug das es bei 50mm Hub gerade noch ausgeht.

Also paßt ja eigentlich alles 

G.


----------



## Frorider86 (22. März 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sorry,ich enttäusche dich nur ungern aber unsere Dämpfer haben,im Originalzustand,die gleichen Maße.
> Das man einen Unterschied erkennt ,wenn man sich die Sattelrohre anschaut,liegt einzig und allein daran,daß meins ein 16,5er ist.Aber dies sollte im Endeffekt völlig irrelevant sein.
> Meines ist zwar ein SL von 04,aber auch hier sollte sich außer dem Lack nichts geändert haben.
> Wie dem nun auch sei,verwunderlich ist es schon.Ich werde demnächst noch einmal dasselbe bei meinem 18er Ex-Switch (auch SL 04) überprüfen,wenn es wieder mal hier ist.Einfach weil es mich doch sehr interressiert!



ahhhhrrrrr  
Das die Dämpfer die gleichen Maße haben, wenn es 190er sind is doch logo.
Wie man sieht, kommt es DOCH auf die Rahmengröße an!!! Beim 16,5er schaut der Dämpfer quasi länger am Sitzrohr raus und beim 18er sitzt der Dämpfer weiter "hinten" im Rahmen und so kommt die Wippe quasi i-wie beim einfedern dichter an das Sattelrohr! Da ja auch das Rahmendreieck größer wird bzw. speziel das Oberrohr. Allerdings behält der Dämpfer bei beiden Rahmen die gleich Position im Rad und das Sattelrohr schaut weiter über´n Dämpfer raus, weil das Oberrohr bzw der ganze Rahmen größer wird!

Tabelle, vom 05er Switch Sl bzw. vom 04er

GEOMETRIE 
Rahmenhöhe                      16.5"   18.0"   19.5"
Steuerwinkel                      67.5°   67.5°   67.5°
Sitzwinkel                          72.5°   72.0°  72.0°
Länge Oberrohr (Horizontal)    555   590     610 
Länge Steuerrohr                  105   115     130 
Länge Kettenstrebe               435   435     435 
Innenlager unter Achsmitte       15   15      15  
Absenkung des Oberrohrs         97   106     107  
Radstand                          1082   1112    1134  
Vorderachse-Innenlager        647   678      699  
Schrittfreiheit                      798   831     860  

Bei 16.6" is guckt der Dämpfer weiterraus, beim 18" würde es knallen und beim 19.5" is das Sitzrohr höher, als das die Wippe da anschlagen könnte!

Und wie gesagt, es WÜRDE ja nur knallen...ach egal...hab ich ja schon im letzten post erklärt


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2007)

,....nix für ungut,aber ich geb´s auf!

Sehen wir uns beim Treffen?Ich würde sagen dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal gemütlich beim  darüber und müssen nicht aneinander vorbei posten.


----------



## Frorider86 (22. März 2007)

Wollte schon gerne zum treffen nach Winterberg 
Aber weiß noch nich ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme


----------



## Nofaith (22. März 2007)

Hallo!

Der Dämpfer bzw die Wippe kann bei dem Switch SL Modell 2005 anschlagen. Das is mir nämlich passiert als der RP3 sein Leben aushauchte und zusammensackte. Gab unschöne Macken am Rahmen und der Wippe. Es war ein 18Zoll Rahmen. Hab das Ding an BikeAction eingeschickt, die habens nach Canada geschickt und dort wurde das Sattel-Rohr gekürzt.

Hab das Bike danach verkauft. Der Besitzer ist auch hier im Forum. Bild vom Bike


----------



## el Lingo (22. März 2007)

Also was lernen wir daraus? 
Einfach das Sitzrohr kürzen und schon kann man einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub einbauen. Hatte ich auch mal vor, da Fox für Nox eine Serie vom Vanilla RC (190mm) eine Serie mit 56mm Hub gemacht hat. Das hätte dann 18mm mehr Federweg für das Switch bedeutet. Nur leider ist mir so einer vor der Nase weggeschnappt worden...


----------



## haural (22. März 2007)

So, nun steht mein Switch kurz vor Fertigstellung...bis auf ein noch fehlendes Ersatzteil für die Bremsen.

Jetzt wo Schaltung usw. montiert ist musste ich feststellen das die Kette, wenn sie auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt läuft auf dem Käfig des Umwerfers aufliegt. Dieser lässt sich aber nicht mehr weiter nach unten schieben da er schon auf dem Rahmen aufliegt.

Kennt einer von euch das Problem? Es handelt sich um einen xt topswing dual pull. Habe schon geschaut ob ich den Käfig vielleicht bisschen drehen kann aber das funkt irgendwie net.


----------



## - H - K - P - (22. März 2007)

Das Problem hatte Ich auch gehabt. Habe dann den XT Dualpull gegen ein älteren toppull getauscht, und das äußere leitblech einwenig bearbeitet.
Der Toppull lies sich tiefer anbringen als der Dualpull.


----------



## haural (22. März 2007)

Hatte auch schon vermutet es liegt an dem Dual Pull, mist. Bin nun auch am überlegen ob ich das Leitblech bissle bearbeiten soll. Die andere Alternative wäre die Kette ständig unter Spannung zu halten, dann streift es nämlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. März 2007)

haural schrieb:


> So, nun steht mein Switch kurz vor Fertigstellung...bis auf ein noch fehlendes Ersatzteil für die Bremsen.
> 
> Jetzt wo Schaltung usw. montiert ist musste ich feststellen das die Kette, wenn sie auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt läuft auf dem Käfig des Umwerfers aufliegt. Dieser lässt sich aber nicht mehr weiter nach unten schieben da er schon auf dem Rahmen aufliegt.
> 
> Kennt einer von euch das Problem? Es handelt sich um einen xt topswing dual pull. Habe schon geschaut ob ich den Käfig vielleicht bisschen drehen kann aber das funkt irgendwie net.



 So wie häufig muss ich das hier noch schreiben???????? 
Seid ihr echt nicht in der Lage mal zu lesen. Ich such nicht mehr danach wo ich das hier schon erwähnt habe.
Hier

Setz dich auf dein Bike und schon sollte das Weg sein. Denn leider ist es nur mit richtige eingestellten SAG und diesen auch belastet schleiffrei.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (22. März 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte Ich auch gehabt. Habe dann den XT Dualpull gegen ein älteren toppull getauscht, und das äußere leitblech einwenig bearbeitet.
> Der Toppull lies sich tiefer anbringen als der Dualpull.



   Sehr einfallsreich!   
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2007)

Fast 3000 Beiträge durchzulesen um evtl. vielleicht was, zu dem was man sucht, zu finden, ist glaube ich schon etwas zuviel verlangt.
Da ist die Frage neu zu stellen auf jedenfall gerechtfertigt.

Und genau genommen stimmt ja des garnet was da steht, weil die Kette hebt sich ja net an, sondern des Tretlager mit Umwerfer senkt sich nieder  

G.


----------



## Redking (23. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fast 3000 Beiträge durchzulesen um evtl. vielleicht was, zu dem was man sucht, zu finden, ist glaube ich schon etwas zuviel verlangt.
> Da ist die Frage neu zu stellen auf jedenfall gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Und genau genommen stimmt ja des garnet was da steht, weil die Kette hebt sich ja net an, sondern des Tretlager mit Umwerfer senkt sich nieder
> ...



Stimmt Jörg, du hast recht damit das sich das Tretlager senkt. Sorry das ich das nicht richtig beschreiben habe, da Probleme mit dem Ausdruck habe.

Und Sorry Haural, ist seit Beitrag #1918 hier dabei und Schade das er die 82 Postings vorher nicht gelesen hat.
Das sind dann schon mal ein kleiner Unterschied zu 2964 Beiträge.

Aber gut ich lese auch nicht mehr mit und schreibe einfach das was mich iinteressiert überallrein ohne mir Mühe zu machen. 

Sorry Haural  aber das liegt nicht am Dualpull und entschuldige das ich Euer nicht lesen verurteilt habe.

Schönes Wochenende an Euch alle.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (23. März 2007)

Wann kommen eigentlich die 2007er Switch mal endlich auf den Markt? Scheint ja wieder ein wenig zu dauern mit der Auslieferung, zumindest habe ich noch keines gesehen....


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. März 2007)

ruhig bleiben.
Die Auslieferung ist schon im vollen Gange.. Bilder kommen sicher bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (23. März 2007)

Wie man deinem Profil entnehmen kann gibt es da bald wirklich ein paar Bilder von 2007er RMs...


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. März 2007)

könnte man annehmen!
Bis bald...


----------



## Toadwart (23. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Erstmal ein Kompliment an alle für dieses sehr interessante Sub-Forum!

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung ein 2006er Switch 1.0 mit einer RS-Totem 2-step zu erwerben und mir stellen sich da einige Fragen:


Sollte ich anstatt der Totem eine Marzocchi 66 rc2 eta einbauen?

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit variablen Sattelstützen gamacht?

Irgendwo auf einer englischen HP habe ich mal die Federhärte für mich (120kg) ausrechnen lassen: ~950lbs! Kann das sein?
Welche Federhärten würdet Ihr für so´n Fettsack wie mich empfehlen?

Gruß jan


----------



## jota (23. März 2007)

tach
ich hatte mal im 05er switch ne 800er feder bei 95 kg.könnte also passen.


----------



## el Lingo (23. März 2007)

Eine Teleskopstütze ist auf jeden Fall eine sinnvolle Sache im Switch!


----------



## Sw!tch (23. März 2007)

bau die marzocchi ein!

es gibt von nc 17 ne teleskopsattelstütze heißt glaub cih empire lift pro. soll gut sein, werd mir irgendwann entweder auch so eine, oder ne zweite sattelstütze holen!


----------



## haural (23. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Sorry Haural  aber das liegt nicht am Dualpull und entschuldige das ich Euer nicht lesen verurteilt habe.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende an Euch alle.
> Gruß
> Klaus



Kein Thema. Hatte eigentlich gedacht so gut wie alles in diesem Thread durchzuhaben...das hab ich dann wohl überlesen. Nee, meistens suche ich gezielt nach dem Thema/Stichwort etc. das ich grade brauche. Aber diesmal hab ich mir die Mühe nicht gemacht, das stimmt schon. War leicht verärgert weil beim Aufbau ständig was schief läuft und wollte so schnell und einfach wie möglich Abhilfe.

Übrigens euch auch n schönes Wochenende...und vielleicht nicht ganz so viel Schnee wie hier.


----------



## Human 2.0 (23. März 2007)

Toadwart schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Erstmal ein Kompliment an alle für dieses sehr interessante Sub-Forum!
> 
> ...



Hi Jan,

wäre ja cool, dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit mit Switch 1.0  

Ich würd die Totem nehmen! Wobei eigentlich beide gabeln Top sind.
Klar die 66 ist billiger, aber wenns darauf nicht ankommt -> Totem  

Kann dir übrigens das Bike echt empfehlen! 

schönes Wochenende!


----------



## numinisflo (23. März 2007)

Toadwart schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Erstmal ein Kompliment an alle für dieses sehr interessante Sub-Forum!
> 
> ...




Hallo und willkommen!

Die Gabelentscheidung musst du eigentlich von der für dich besseren Performance abhängig machen. Grundsätzlich ist aber wohl von der 2Step Totem abzuraten, da dieses System bei extrem vielen nicht wirklich funktioniert. 

Eine Teleskopsattelstütze ist sicher eine sinnvolle Anschaffung wenn du sowohl bergauf als auch bergab fahren möchtest.

Auch die passende Federhärte kann subjektiv immer etwas anders empfunden werden - ich fahre eine 550er bei ca. 75kg inklusive Rucksack usw.....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## J00lz (24. März 2007)

hallo, ich möchte mir wahrscheinlich auch ein switch zulegen.

Bin mir aber wegen der größe nicht ganz sicher.

Ich bin 1,77m besser 16.5 oder 18.0?

Danke, J00lz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (24. März 2007)

Willst du ein neues oder altes Switch also ein 2006/07er oder eins davor?
Was willst du damit machen Tour/Bikepark ?


----------



## haural (24. März 2007)

So, endlich kann ich mein Switch mal komplett präsentieren. Noch ist es jungfräulich, das wird sich diese Wochenende aber ändern...sofern es aufhört zu schneien. 

Nur eines stört mich noch: Die hintere Bremse quietscht ja sowas von erbärmlich das ich mich damit gar nicht traue mehr als 100 m zu fahren. Aber nach den ganzen Stolpersteinen auf dem Weg hierher werde ich das wohl auch noch hinbekommen.









Ps. Mittlerweile bin ich aus soweit eine Teleskopsattelstütze zu empfehlen. Werde mir wohl auch eine zulegen müssen.


----------



## Jendo (24. März 2007)

Hammerbike!
Sag mal sind das Xpedo Pedale? MX irgendwas??
schönes Wochenende,
Robert


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2007)

Sieht auch echt toll aus.

@J00lz: Wenn du mehr Tourenfahrer bist dann eher 18" und bei mehr Street/Park  doch eher 16.5". 

G.


----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2007)

Sehr geiles Switch! Gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut!
Auf dem ersten Bild sieht es so aus als hättest du vorne ne kleinere Disc montiert wie hinten - täuscht das Foto oder wird mein Augenlicht langsam schwach?


----------



## haural (24. März 2007)

Freut mich das es Anklang findet, hoffe jetzt nur es fährt sich auch so gut wie es aussieht. War ja auch am überlegen ob ich nicht eher n 18er holen sollte.

@Jendo: Sind Xpedo MX Force, Magnesiumkörper und 416g.

@Numinisflo: Foto täuscht wohl ein wenig, sind vorne und hinten 200er.


----------



## Jendo (24. März 2007)

haural schrieb:


> @Jendo: Sind Xpedo MX Force, Magnesiumkörper und 416g.


Die wird es für mein Switch demnächst auch geben!
Preis-Leistung ist ja auf jedenfalls sehr erhaben 
Wenn Du sie mal richtig gefahren hast, sei so gut und berichte über Grip und standfläche etc. 
Danke


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. März 2007)

@haural: Sehr schönes Switch -aber quietschende HR Bremse? Hab mit meiner ORO eigentlich keine Probleme. Irgendeinen Siff (ölhaltig) auf die Scheibe bekommen?

Ansonsten viel Spass!

MfG


----------



## haural (24. März 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> @haural: Sehr schönes Switch -aber quietschende HR Bremse? Hab mit meiner ORO eigentlich keine Probleme. Irgendeinen Siff (ölhaltig) auf die Scheibe bekommen?
> 
> Ansonsten viel Spass!
> 
> MfG



Hm, das könnte sein. Hab sie zwar nach dem Befüllen gut geputzt, aber...muss ich wohl nochmal machen. 

Spätestens nächste Woche geb ich durch wie die Pedale sind. Vom Preis sind sie schon mal kaum zu toppen. Hatte gleichzeitig auch die Syncros Mental in der Hand und den Preis (sowie Gewicht) vor Augen. Apropos Gewicht, irgendwie bin ich über mein gesetztes Ziel von 15 hinaus. Laut Personenwaage schwankend zwischen 15,5 und 16.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (24. März 2007)

Ich finds auch richtig geil - besonders mit den neuen Decals.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. März 2007)

teleskop sattelstütze kann ich nur empfehlen, hab mir selber eine gebaut(einfach im fotoalbum suchen), bzw halt vom schlosser machen lassen, ist das einzig sinnvolle system bei so einem vielseiten rad wie dem switch.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (24. März 2007)

wie wärs mit ner Stütze á la Maverick ?


----------



## haural (24. März 2007)

So jetzt hab ich auch mal ne kleine Asphaltrunde gedreht. Ist zwar noch nicht alles perfekt aber ich muss sagen die Zeit, Mühe, Nerven und das Geld haben sich gelohnt.

Es ist bergauf zwar schon was anderes als mit meinen Bisherigen, dafür ist die Abfahrt auch mindestens doppelt so gut. Konnte zwar nur anhand von Bunnyhops und Treppen testen, aber...wusste gar nicht wie toll bzw. sensibel eine Federung sein kann da wäre dann aber auch schon das erste Optimierungspotential. Mit meinem stolzen Gewicht von knappen 80 ohne jegliche Ausstattung beanspruche ich rund 40mm meiner Pike als SAG. Aber hatte ja schon mit gerechnet eine härtere Feder zu brauchen.

Jetzt muss ich nur schnell zusehen das diese auch bis 3 Aprilwoche da ist, da bin ich nämlich in Finale...dank der Bilder von AllMountain. 

Und der Foxdämpfer ist (im Vergleich zu meinem Swinger im RDR) ja wohl auch ein Traum. Bisher noch kein Grund aufn Vanilla zu gehen.

Des weiteren werde ich mir wohl wirklich eine Teleskop zulegen. 

@Bommelmaster: Habe deine ja schon gesehen und dich auch mal angehauen zwecks Tips. Das ist ja auch das Problem, würde gerne ne RF teleskopieren aber das ist gar nicht so leicht ohne entsprechende Gerätschaft.


----------



## Soulbrother (24. März 2007)

haural schrieb:


>



*Einfach schön! * 
*Halte es in Ehren und genieße es *!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (24. März 2007)

yeah sehr geil mit den goldenen teilen!!

zur bremse: hab hinten auch ne formulao oro und sieht quietscht auch ganz ganz grausam. bisher hab ich einfahc die bremse angezogen und bin ein paar hundert meter gefahren bis es weg ging... kam aber noch cniht zu langer zeit wieder.
nu hab ich gestern ma  die scheibe mit reinigungsalkohol geputzt und heute hats nur 2 sekunden gequietscht und dann wars weg!
werd mir demnächst aber auch neue belege holen meine sind schon bisschen runter... weißt du welche beläge standard sind? ich hatte die sinter geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. März 2007)

sehr schoenes switch geht eher in die enduro tour richtung , richtig ?!
Reifentipp : Gazza G swa enduro version http://www.gazzatyres.com/gswa.html
die oro hat oft diese probleme mein tipp verkaufen und hope kaufen !
geld in neue belaege und arbeit zu investieren ist zwecklos glaub mir einfach !
die bremse ist teurer schrott !


----------



## BommelMaster (24. März 2007)

haural schrieb:


> @Bommelmaster: Habe deine ja schon gesehen und dich auch mal angehauen zwecks Tips. Das ist ja auch das Problem, würde gerne ne RF teleskopieren aber das ist gar nicht so leicht ohne entsprechende Gerätschaft.





also wenn dann sollte es schon professionell gemacht werden. ich habs einem schlosser gegeben der eine recht kleine firma hat, also er hats einigermaßen gut ausgedreht, aber auch nicht so perfekt wie mans wollte, außerdem hat er natürlich das "oben" auf der falschen seite der stütze gemacht, so dass ich die indexierung der stütze nun falschrum draufhabe.

funktionieren tuts nichtsdestotrotz aber einwandfrei. würde mir aber in zukunft lieber eine komplette z.b. von nc17 kaufen. ich bin preislich schon sehr hoch gekommen:

easton stütze 30,9mm ca 20 euro(ebay)
ausdrehen beim schlosser 20 euro
salsa klemme(30,0mm) 15 euro
easton ea70 stütze mit 27,2mm durchmesser bei ebay 25 euro

sind summa sumarum 80 euro. ist schon okey, aber die dreharbeiten sollte dann doch am besten eine fräße übernehmen, is am besten


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2007)

So sieht übriegens die leichteste Sofavariante für Teleskopsattelstützen aus.
War aber jetzt zu faul sie für den Thraed extra ins Switch zu stecken 
Ist ein ST 30.9 auf 26.8 Teleskopstützenrohr. 
26.8 war ja des alte Rockymaß, drum passen dann auch RM Sattelklemmen drauf
Innen drinn halt der superbequeme SDG BelAir SL mit I-Beamstütze (400g Sattel + I-Beam)

G.


----------



## Magnum 204 (25. März 2007)

Hi, 
habe mir vor einer woche ein 2006er Switch 1.0 zugelegt (16.5)
kleine frage am Rande ,als neue Federgabel
1. Marz.66 RC 2X 
oder
2.Rock Shox Totem Solo Air

welche ist besser ,kann mir einer helfen?

MFGatrick


----------



## Sw!tch (25. März 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> die oro hat oft diese probleme mein tipp verkaufen und hope kaufen !
> geld in neue belaege und arbeit zu investieren ist zwecklos glaub mir einfach !
> die bremse ist teurer schrott !





bist du die bremse jemals gefahren?? wie gesagt... am anfang hat sie wunderbar funktionniert nur dann kam eben immer dieses 140 dezibel quietschen.... nachdem ich die scheibe mit reinigungsalkohol geputzt hab wars nach kurzer zeit weg!

ich bin mir trotzdem unsicher, welche bremse ich mir nu für vprne hole

edit: hol dir die 66 rc2x!!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (25. März 2007)

Hol Dir die Totem - sieht Turbokrass aus! Funktionell ist die Gabel eh ein Kracher - ausserdem mal was frisches. Switch und 66 hat ja jeder


----------



## Redking (25. März 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hol Dir die Totem - sieht Turbokrass aus! Funktionell ist die Gabel eh ein Kracher - ausserdem mal was frisches. Switch und 66 hat ja jeder


So ein Mist das bei mir eine 66 2VF drin war. Leider sehe ich keinen Grund diese zu tauschen da Sie super funktioniert. Okay etwas schwer ist Sie.
Aber mei Rad ist eh viel zu schwer. Werde nochmal die Pedale tauschen und es noch mal an die Waage hägen. 

Felix sonst bist du doch immer für weiss.

@ Patrick wenn du eine altbewährte und ohne eventuelle Kinderkrankheiten Gabel willst nimm die Marzocchi.
Die RockShox Totem ist ja gerade erst neu auf dem Markt. 

Ich kann dir die Entscheidung nicht abnehmen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## haural (25. März 2007)

Also das mit meinen quitschenden Oros hat sich erledigt. Hab sie nach Lebowskis Tip ordentlich mit Alk gereinigt. Von der Bremsperformance her kann ich sie noch nicht so ganz beurteilen da ich nur ne kleine Runde gedreht hab, aber meinem ersten Eindruck nach ist sie ganz gut.

Ich finde 80,- für eine sauber, nach eigenen Wünschen, gemachte Teleskopstütze kann man mal riskieren. Wenn man sich eine neue zulegt kann man auch locker in den Bereich kommen. Denke das mit dem Ausdrehen funktioniert bestimmt, vorausgesetzt man kann sie gut spannen. 

So wie mein Switch jetzt aufgebaut ist würde ich es auch eher in die Enduro-Ecke stecken. Zumal die heutigen Enduros vom Federweg her identisch sind...allerdings mit ner besseren Bergaufgeometrie. Wollte es mir auf jeden Fall so universell wie möglich aufbauen und möglichst wenig Einschränkungen haben, auch was (leichteren) Bikeparkeinsatz angeht. Werde es erstmal eine Weile so fahren und dann sehe ich weiter. Da ich eh schon mehr Gewicht als geplant hab, scheue ich mich auch nicht noch n Kilo (evtl. Felgen und/oder Dämpfer) draufzulegen.

Bin auch gespannt was es verkraftet, meinen Spass werde ich auf jeden Fall damit haben.


----------



## Toadwart (25. März 2007)

@ iNSANE!: Dein Bike hat mich hier auch besonders inspiriert: Sieht so schön marzialisch aus!

Die Anschaffung wird bei mir aber auch noch ein wenig läger dauern, da die Prioritäten zur Zeit noch in bisschen anders verteilt sind.

Besten Dank in jedem Fall schonmal für die Resonanz.


----------



## el Lingo (25. März 2007)

Haural, meins wiegt nicht ganz 19kg, glaube cih. und damit bin ich heute 8h unterwegs gewesen. Berg rauf und berg runter (runter ist aber besser!) Ist also alles machbar und nur eine Frage der eigenen Einstellung.
Insane, Du fährst einen 5th Element?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (25. März 2007)

sorry, aber 80 euro für ne selbstgebaute find ich schwachsinnig.
die von nc 17 kostet 50 euro


----------



## neikless (26. März 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> bist du die bremse jemals gefahren?? wie gesagt... am anfang hat sie wunderbar funktionniert nur dann kam eben immer dieses 140 dezibel quietschen.... nachdem ich die scheibe mit reinigungsalkohol geputzt hab wars nach kurzer zeit weg!
> 
> ich bin mir trotzdem unsicher, welche bremse ich mir nu für vprne hole
> 
> edit: hol dir die 66 rc2x!!!!



ja bin die bremse gefahren und alles versucht und genau wie du es beschrieben hast nur von kurzer dauer besser ... das beste an der bremse ist sie zu verkaufen !


----------



## Magnum 204 (26. März 2007)

zum thema mit der sattelstütze ziehs dir rein:

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...6c0dd8340544&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=3


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. März 2007)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> zum thema mit der sattelstütze ziehs dir rein:
> 
> http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...6c0dd8340544&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=3



Oder die von Shock Therapy! Die funzt bei mir tadellos. Kostet allerdings 80 Öcken.

MfG


----------



## JuBad (26. März 2007)

wollt mal fragen wieviel bezahlt man so für nen switch rahmen??? schreibt mir pls ne pn


----------



## numinisflo (26. März 2007)

Pls ne pn???
Dieses Forum findet in deutscher Sprache statt.

Ansonsten hast du diverse Möglichkeiten:

a) Rocky Mountain Preisliste
b) Bikeaction fragen
c) Rocky Mountain Händler kontaktieren
d) Internetshops abklappern
e) eBay 
f) Google benutzen
g) Vor dem posten die Masse zwischen den Ohren aktivieren
h) Sich vor Augen führen, dass der Preis zwischen einem gebrauchten Switch Rahmen von 2003 und einem neuen Switch Special Edition Rahmen von 2007 ganz schön schwanken kann - daher ist
i) Solch eine Pauschalauskunft gar nicht möglich!


Schönen Frühling

FLO


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. März 2007)

Klare Ansage...


----------



## el Lingo (26. März 2007)

Flo, bei den ganze Anglikalismen, die Ihr verwendet, ist der eine Kommentar wohl nicht ganz passend gewesen, oder???


----------



## numinisflo (26. März 2007)

Ich habe lediglich alle erdenklichen Möglichkeiten niedergeschrieben und somit die Frage explizit beantwortet.
Das Wort auf welches du wohl anspielst ist das von mir verwendete "posten", oder? Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.

PS: Es heißt "Anglikanismen", in diesem Fall jedoch eher Anglizismen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Pls ne pn???
> Dieses Forum findet in deutscher Sprache statt.
> 
> Ansonsten hast du diverse Möglichkeiten:
> ...



wollte er nicht ne pn?


----------



## el Lingo (26. März 2007)

Quatsch, es ging mir um den Kommentar zum "deutschen Forum", mehr nicht. Bei der hohen Zahl von Anglizismen (merci für die Aufklärung ) hier, paßte der Spruch einfach nicht.


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> PS: Es heißt "Anglikanismen", in diesem Fall jedoch eher Anglizismen



oder Anglifizierungen


----------



## s.d (26. März 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> oder Anglifizierungen



Hey Zahnfleischbluter Murphy dir isch langweilig oder? Armer Hund i war heut scho wieder ride so muss jetzt aber lerne


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. März 2007)

oder Asidummgebabbel!! Hört mal auf mit dem Scheiß! Explizit im Switch Thread...


----------



## Sw!tch (26. März 2007)

kann ich nur unterstützen....

wie wärs stattdessen drauf anzustoßen die 3000er marke geknacktzu haben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (26. März 2007)

Moin, weiß das es eventuell der Falsche Thread ist, Frage aber trotzdem mal bescheiden......

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Rocky RM 6 bzw RM 7. Brauche noch ein Gerät fürs Grobe, und das will Ich meinem Switch nicht antun. Kent jemand hier, der jemanden kennt, der seins loswerden will???????


----------



## numinisflo (26. März 2007)

Schau mal in den Bikemarkt hier im ibc und gib einfach Rocky Mountain als Suchbegriff ein, es gibt dort einige RM7 bzw. RM6 bzw. RMX.
Genauso gibt es bei eBay wirklich regelmäßig RM7 und dergleichen.


----------



## Kairo (27. März 2007)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Rocky RM 6 bzw RM 7. Brauche noch ein Gerät fürs Grobe, und das will Ich meinem Switch nicht antun. Kent jemand hier, der jemanden kennt, der seins loswerden will???????[/QUOTE]

Nimm doch dieses hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-R...095319819QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ruf den Händler einfach mal an und unterhalte Dich mit ihm. Dann lässt sich bestimmt auch an der Ausstattung noch was ändern.


----------



## el Lingo (27. März 2007)

Ein RM6 für´s Grobe? Das RM6 hat 150mm, das Switch auch. Da solltest Du schon eher RM7 und RMX in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Magnum 204 (27. März 2007)

Hi, nur ein Tip am Rande bitte kein RM 6 ( schwinge bricht öfters)

hol dir ein RM7 

MFG


----------



## - H - K - P - (27. März 2007)

Ich will meinem Switch SL nicht alzu viel zumuten.

Danke für den Tip mit dem RM6!!!!!!


----------



## el Lingo (27. März 2007)

Wie viel würdest Du denn dem RM7 "zumuten" wollen?


----------



## - H - K - P - (27. März 2007)

Auf jedem Fall mehr als meinem Switch . Will mit meinem Switch nicht so gerne nach Winterberg. Obwohl Ich denke daß das Switch in der SL version auch nicht so Unstabil ist. Hoffe Ich.


----------



## el Lingo (27. März 2007)

Wenn Du mal beschreiben würdest, was Du mit dem Bike machen willst, dann wird man Dir bestimmt auch sagen, ob Dein Switch nicht doch genau das Richtige dafür ist.


----------



## - H - K - P - (27. März 2007)

Na dann will Ich mal anfangen, 
Wir haben hier bei uns so eine Art Hausrunde, mit mehreren Drops auf ca 160cm höhe ins flat, dann geht es durch die Stadt mit mehreren Treppen bis acht Stufen max, und zudem unseren Steinbruch, wobei da mehr oder weniger Landehügel vorhanden sind. Im Sommer wollen wir vielleicht öfters mal nach Winterberg, (war Ich erst einmal) dort wollen wir dann in bissel fahren, und vielleicht auch mal die Box ausprobieren, bzw die beiden Jumps. Noch habe Ich aber sehr viel respekt davor, und weiß nicht ob Ich sie fahren werde, man wird sehen. egal. Und vielleicht ein bissel North Shore. 

Würde Ich ja auch alles machen wenn es ein Normales Switch wäre( wenn Ich das mal so sagen dürfte), aber bei dem SL hab Ich da doch vielleicht meine bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (27. März 2007)

was wiegst du denn?
aber flatdrops sind allgemein nciht soo das wahre...


----------



## - H - K - P - (27. März 2007)

Ich weiß, das geht ganz schön ans Material. Habe dafür auch ein etwas Groberes Gerät, nur zur Zeit nicht Fahrbereit. Will das ganze auch nicht mit meinem Switch machen, naja vielleicht schon. Denke aber mal das Ich nach Winterberg ruhig fahren kann. Passe michden Verhältnissen dort an. Wiege so um 87 bis 90 kilo, kommt darauf an wieviel Weizen es am Vorabend waren.....


----------



## Soulbrother (27. März 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> @soulbrother:: wenn Du dein Bike mal einzeln verkaufen solltest, dann würd Ich gern die Gabel haben wollen. Wenn sie denn reinpasst von der Steuerrohrlänge, meine Ich.



Sorry...Eigenbedarf  




- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Hallo @ all::::
> 
> Wer fährt denn von euch öfters mal in Winterberg?



Aller Voraussicht nach am kommenden Sonntag !


----------



## el Lingo (27. März 2007)

Also ich denke, dass Du das ohne große Probleme mit Deinem SL auch machen kannst.


----------



## - H - K - P - (28. März 2007)

Ich denke auch.


----------



## el Lingo (28. März 2007)

Wo ist dann das Problem???


----------



## bearcat211 (28. März 2007)

Noch einmal zum thema sattelstützen.   Ich fahre im moment auch die Scock Therapy teleskopstütze.  Ist prima, aber für endurofahren (zb die 7 Stanes in Schotland) wo du ständig wechseln muss, ist es nicht gut.  Dafür überlege ich jetzt die Speedball von Maverick zu montieren.  Hat einer von euch schon erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Xexano (28. März 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Aller Voraussicht nach am kommenden Sonntag !



Dieser Kommentar war jetzt für mich ein Schlag unter der Gürtellinie...  

Winterberg macht Anfang April auf (falls ichs richtig verstanden habe!?), das Wetter ist super, freudige Massen von Biker fahren schon überall rum.... und ich sitze und lerne...  und das bis mindestens Anfang Mai...


----------



## bike-it-easy (28. März 2007)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Hi, nur ein Tip am Rande bitte kein RM 6 ( schwinge bricht öfters)
> 
> hol dir ein RM7
> 
> MFG



So, ich muss mal wieder...

[Disclaimer]:
Mir liegt es fern, Leute persönlich anzugreifen, zu beleidigen, zu diffamieren oder einfach nur dumm anzumachen. Das gehört sich nicht. Auch liegt es mir fern, hier eine persönliche Fehde mit irgend einem User vom Zaun brechen zu wollen. Mir geht es hier ausschließlich um die korrekte Darstellung von Sachverhalten und die Begründung, wie ich diese Fakten erlangt habe. Sollte ich mich in meinen Ausführungen irren (auch das könnte passieren), lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Akzeptiert werden allerdings nur Fakten. Ein "hab ich mal gehört..." ist inakzeptabel. [Disclaimer off]

Kommen wir damit zum allseits und immer wieder beliebten und schon x-mal aufgewärmten Thema: gebrochene Schwinge am RM6 / RM7. Meistens sag ich dazu nichts, weil's eigentlich nix bringt. Mein RM6 von 2001 hat gehalten, das RM7 von 2002 von meinem Kompagnon hat ebenfalls gehalten, und die, die wir verkauft haben, haben auch alle noch ihre Originalschwinge (und ja, die werden auch alle im Bikepark bewegt. Und wer mich persönlich kennt, weiss, dass auf meiner Dämpferfeder eine etwas größere Zahl steht  ). Also was soll's, kümmert mich nicht. Ich weiss, wie ich meine Schrauben mit welchem Drehmoment an der Schwinge anzuziehen habe, damit das alles funktioniert und nix reißt. 
Aber wenn's halt zu dumm wird, kann ich einfach nicht anders.
Aufgrund des obigen Posts muss ich dann doch noch mal meine Aversion gegen diese sinnlos-ohne-nachzudenken-alles-nachplappern-weil-irgendwo-mal-gehört User zum Ausdruck bringen.
Statement zum oben zitierten Post:
Dass RM6-Schwingen brechen und RM7-Schwingen nicht, ist ausgemachter Blödsinn. 
Fakt ist (und das habe ich vor dem Posting extra nochmal von Bike Action bestätigen lassen, denn wenn es einer weiss, dann Jürgen L. ):
Seit Modelljahr 2000 sind die Schwingen von RM6 und RM7 material- und fertigungstechnisch identisch. Unterscheidungen gibt/gab es lediglich bei den Linkplates samt Dämpfereinbaulänge, sowie in der Art der Schwingenlagerung. 
Einzige Ausnahme bildete hier die Schwinge des 1999er RM6, welche mit dünneren Wandstärken gefertigt war und deswegen zu hohe Verwindungen zuließ. Meines Wissens gab es 1999 aber auch noch kein RM7. Sollte Magnum 204 andere Erkenntnisse haben, die über die des Importeurs oder den meinigen hinausgehen, bitte ich um Aufklärung (bitte Disclaimer beachten).
Ansonsten gilt: Bevor ihr postet, bitte erst nachdenken. Und im Zweifelsfall die Griffel weg von der Tastatur!!

Gruß

bike-it-easy

PS: Sorry für Off-Topic, aber hier hat's halt auch angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (31. März 2007)

Hi, weiß einer  welche ISCG  aufnahme mein Switch hat    ?

ISCG  oder ISCG 05 ?


MFG. Patrick


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2007)

Iscg


----------



## Soulbrother (31. März 2007)




----------



## numinisflo (31. März 2007)

Jetzt hör mir aber auf hier! 
Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich dein Bike?
Zutrauen würde ich es dir aber irgendwie hege ich da Zweifel....

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (31. März 2007)

Nein...für diesen Einsatzbreich bin ich doch bereits bestens versorgt,wenn auch nicht durch einen Kanadier


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (1. April 2007)

:kotz: farbe rahnen  reifen, gabel, bremse soso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (1. April 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hey Sören, da Du mich ja ohnehin nicht magst gleich auch mal meine bescheidene Gratulation zum Bergamont im Switch Fred!
> Das war sicher die richtige Wahl! Bin mal gespannt wie lange Du dieses Rad nun haben wirst. Aber gut, wenn ich mal nen gebrauchtes, neuwertiges Bergamont will, weiss ich ja nun wo ich mich hinwenden muss
> 
> Das Rad ist übrigens schön!



Hey Sören, freut mich dass ich also mal wieder recht behalten hab. Scheint eine clevere Investition gewesen zu sein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=46637&sort=1&cat=8&page=1
Eigentlich wars eh klar, darum freuts mich umso mehr 
Was mich an folgenden Quote erinnert


Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Suche nen RMX oder vergleichbares! Nix aus Taiwan (Specialized etc.)


Dir ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen...so far


----------



## Sw!tch (1. April 2007)

:d


----------



## haural (1. April 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> :kotz: farbe rahnen  reifen, gabel, bremse soso



mir gefällt die Farbe...auch wenn sie bissle dem Ergebnis hiervon :kotz: ähnelt


----------



## el Lingo (5. April 2007)

Ich frage mich langsam, warum das Switch einen so schweren Rahmen haben muss. Es gibt so viele FR-Bikes, die mit Dämpfer locker unter 4kg liegen und das Switch bringt schon ohne Dämpfer 4,3 kg. Haben die ein anderes Verständnis von Stabilität oder woran liegt das?


----------



## Sw!tch (5. April 2007)

wa?? ich ging davon aus das es mit dämpfer 4,3 kilo wiegt.....


----------



## Human 2.0 (5. April 2007)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Hi, weiß einer  welche ISCG  aufnahme mein Switch hat    ?
> 
> ISCG  oder ISCG 05 ?
> 
> ...



He,

klasse eine zweites Switch 1:0 im Forum. Jetzt sind wir zu zweit 

was änderst du noch am Bike? Gabel?


----------



## el Lingo (5. April 2007)

Kann auch sein, aber dann würde es wenig Sinn machen, das SL zu bauen. Das wiegt ja laut Hersteller 3,6kg und hat einen knapp 200g leichten Dämpfer. Würde also mit Dämpfer gewogen, dann wären die Rahmen in etwa gleich schwer (max 200g) Differenz.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. April 2007)

bearcat211 schrieb:


> Noch einmal zum thema sattelstützen.   Ich fahre im moment auch die Scock Therapy teleskopstütze.  Ist prima, aber für endurofahren (zb die 7 Stanes in Schotland) wo du ständig wechseln muss, ist es nicht gut.  Dafür überlege ich jetzt die Speedball von Maverick zu montieren.  Hat einer von euch schon erfahrung damit ?



Da gibt es nen Ellenlangen Thread dazu, benutz mal die SUFU. Ist ein klasse Teil, das ich nicht mehr missen möchte!!!


----------



## Jendo (5. April 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich langsam, warum das Switch einen so schweren Rahmen haben muss. Es gibt so viele FR-Bikes, die mit Dämpfer locker unter 4kg liegen und das Switch bringt schon ohne Dämpfer 4,3 kg. Haben die ein anderes Verständnis von Stabilität oder woran liegt das?





Sw!tch schrieb:


> wa?? ich ging davon aus das es mit dämpfer 4,3 kilo wiegt.....





el Lingo schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, aber dann würde es wenig Sinn machen, das SL zu bauen. Das wiegt ja laut Hersteller 3,6kg und hat einen knapp 200g leichten Dämpfer. Würde also mit Dämpfer gewogen, dann wären die Rahmen in etwa gleich schwer (max 200g) Differenz.



Um ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten: 
Switch 2004 in 16,5" mit Steuersatz ohne Dämpfer:





Schöne Ostern,
Robert


----------



## el Lingo (5. April 2007)

Danke Robert! Dann sieht es so aus, als wäre das Gewicht inkl. Dämpfer angegeben und der SL tatsächlich nur ca 200g leichter als der normale Switch. Das hätte ich nicht gedach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (5. April 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Danke Robert! Dann sieht es so aus, als wäre das Gewicht inkl. Dämpfer angegeben und der SL tatsächlich nur ca 200g leichter als der normale Switch. Das hätte ich nicht gedach...



Vielleicht beziehen sich die Gewichtsangaben auch auf eine andere Rahmenhöhe, so das mein 16,5" bissl leichter sind. Wäre schön wenn jemand noch ein Gewicht vom SL Rahmen mit oder ohne Dämpfer posten kann. Dann hätten wir etwas mehr Klarheit.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. April 2007)

Guude Morsche Jungs,

ich habe eben mal den 2004er RM Katalog rausgezogen ,mit folgenden Rahmengewichtsangaben:

Switch SL - 3,63Kg
Switch     - 4,31Kg

jeweils auf die Größe 18" bezogen!


----------



## Deleted 4151 (5. April 2007)

ich bin am überlegen mir ein switch 2007 mit einer totem solo air aufzubauen...
ich bin 1,73m gross und kann mich jetzt nicht entscheiden ob medium oder small  

das soll meine eierlegende vollmilchsau werden... also eins für alles!
touren, endruro und bikepark -> dh

also! small oder medium?


----------



## Jendo (5. April 2007)

fr_tommy_ schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen mir ein switch 2007 mit einer totem solo air aufzubauen...
> ich bin 1,73m gross und kann mich jetzt nicht entscheiden ob medium oder small
> 
> das soll meine eierlegende vollmilchsau werden... also eins für alles!
> ...



16,5" also S mit Teleskopstütze und einem etwas längeren Vorbau (70mm)!
Alles andere ist zu hoch und zu lang im Bikepark oder sonstigen Spaßaktionen! Hab auch deine größe und ich komme trotz einem Kettenblatt und kurzen Vorbau noch ordentlich die Berge rauf.
mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (5. April 2007)

16,5 mit schaltbarer Kefü und Teleskopstütze


----------



## meth3434 (5. April 2007)

Hi Fr_tommy,

willkommen im Welche-Grösse-Brauche-ich-beim-switch und Sattelstütze-Ultimo thread, immer wieder spannende Themen die ich nicht missen möchte! 

173cm=16,5" Rahmen ausser du willst wirklich viel bergauf fahren, dann eher 18", dein post wirkt jedoch nicht so "bikepark, dh etc"...

Da Theorie immer grau ist: Testcenter oder kompetenter Händler mit Probesitz- und rollmöglichkeit...

gähhhhhnnnn
meth


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. April 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Hi Fr_tommy,
> 
> willkommen im Welche-Grösse-Brauche-ich-beim-switch und Sattelstütze-Ultimo thread!
> 
> ...




 Hahaha, du sagst es! 
Nichts für ungut Tommy, aber das wurde hier schon zu oft durchgekaut.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Nochmal zum Gewicht, weil noch kein 19.5Zoll Rahmen dabei war.
Mein Rahmen mit 1.5Zoll Steuerrohr wog 4.52kg mit Manitou 4Way Dämpfer mit 550er Feder.

G.


----------



## BommelMaster (6. April 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Guude Morsche Jungs,
> 
> ich habe eben mal den 2004er RM Katalog rausgezogen ,mit folgenden Rahmengewichtsangaben:
> 
> ...




also beim normalen switch ist die angabe aber auf stahlfederdämpfer bezogen, beim sl ist das gewicht mit luftfederdämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (6. April 2007)

kleines Update:





MRP -> e13

Die mrp hat leider nicht mit doppel-bash gepasst!

hope m4 -> Avid code

Die hope hat mich ober abgenervt! Das ständige quietschen und schleifen ging mir echt mächtig auf den Sack!!! Die code ist wie die m4 super zu dosieren aber in Sachen power und Geräuschkulisse der m4 haushoch überlegen!


----------



## Flow.Zero (6. April 2007)

Oh Mann, dein Switch rockt einfach abartig!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

Ja, echt hammermäßig.
Da paßt alles wirklich gut und schlicht zusammen.

G.


----------



## numinisflo (7. April 2007)

Schlicht und einfach das schönste 2006er Switch überhaupt! Genial, da passt einfach alles zusammen. Nur die Code gefällt mir einfach nicht, ich frage mich wirklich, wie man soviele Schrauben auf einem Bremssattel anbringen kann - im Prinzip ist das ja schon wieder Kunst.

Aber


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

Als XT-4Kolbenfahrer find ich die Code natürlich mal optisch genial 
Bei meiner sind die Schrauben halt schwarz. 
Und verschraubte Bremssättel sind halt immernoch das Maß der Dinge.

G.


----------



## Frorider86 (7. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Als XT-4Kolbenfahrer find ich die Code natürlich mal optisch genial
> Bei meiner sind die Schrauben halt schwarz.
> Und verschraubte Bremssättel sind halt immernoch das Maß der Dinge.
> 
> G.



Jop 
Fahre auch die XT 4-Kolben...einer der ersten Modelle. Meine wurde damals im deutschen DH Team gefahren hab sie jetzt aus 3. Hand und sie is immer noch top und bremst brachial 
Sollte sie ma den Geist aufgeben kommt bei mir auch ne Code ans Bike...vorrausgesetzt die Bremspower stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (7. April 2007)

So, hier mal ein Zwischenstand meines Bikeaufbaus:







oh mann, entweder ist das Bild riesig oder mickrig... besseres kommt dann später :-(


----------



## Magnum 204 (8. April 2007)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> He,
> 
> klasse eine zweites Switch 1:0 im Forum. Jetzt sind wir zu zweit
> 
> was änderst du noch am Bike? Gabel?




Ich ändere demnächst 
Gabel : Rock Shox Totem
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.40
Lenker/vorbau:RF Diabolus
Kettenführung: E 13  Lightguide   + Neues Kettenblatt E 13
Sattelstütze : vielleicht

Wenn alleteile da sind mach ich noch mal en bild.

Schreibt mir wenn ihr an der Part liste was ändern würdet.

MFG


----------



## Human 2.0 (8. April 2007)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Ich ändere demnächst
> Gabel : Rock Shox Totem
> Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.40
> Lenker/vorbau:RF Diabolus
> ...



Schaut gut aus die Liste. Wobei ich hinter die Reifen mal ein Fragezeichen setzten würde.

Wie groß wird das Kettenblatt? Ich frag, da ich grad selber am überlegen bin auf ein Blatt umzusteigen-kann mich nur nicht entscheiden welche größe...

Sattelstütze würde ich ganz dringen wechseln! Die hat mich in Wildbad im Stich gelassen! Die Sattelklemmung ist dürftig! Ging bei mir des öfteren auf und knaxt fürchterlich. Die RF Diabolus Stütze macht ihren job perfekt ;-)


----------



## Magnum 204 (8. April 2007)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus die Liste. Wobei ich hinter die Reifen mal ein Fragezeichen setzten würde.
> 
> Wie groß wird das Kettenblatt? Ich frag, da ich grad selber am überlegen bin auf ein Blatt umzusteigen-kann mich nur nicht entscheiden welche größe...
> 
> Sattelstütze würde ich ganz dringen wechseln! Die hat mich in Wildbad im Stich gelassen! Die Sattelklemmung ist dürftig! Ging bei mir des öfteren auf und knaxt fürchterlich. Die RF Diabolus Stütze macht ihren job perfekt ;-)




So habe ein 40 er kettenblatt bestellt. mit der sattelstütze hast mich überzeugt kommt auch weg meine macht den selben scheiß.
welche reifen würdest du empfehlen?



So hier noch en bild von letzter woche


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. April 2007)

So, hier nochmal das Bild:


----------



## numinisflo (8. April 2007)

Schönes Switch.
Ich würde nur den Dämpfer andersherum montieren.


Sind das Jagwire Schaltzüge?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. April 2007)

Nein, sind keine Jagwire! Meinst Du das mit dem Dämpfer aus optischen Gründen? Ich dachte das er so vielleicht etwas weniger Staub fressen muss...


----------



## Frorider86 (8. April 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> So, hier nochmal das Bild:




moin,

was is das für ein Marzocchi Modell das du darin fährst, eine Z1?! bin auch am überlegen meine Pike wieder gegen eine Marzocchi zu tauschen


----------



## numinisflo (9. April 2007)

Sieht aus wie die Z1 light eta.


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. April 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie die Z1 light eta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (9. April 2007)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> bin auch am überlegen meine Pike wieder gegen eine Marzocchi zu tauschen



Darf ich Fragen aus welchen Gründen? Federweg, Geo? 

Bin neugierig weil ich auch Eine habe und gerne ein paar Meinungen zur Switch & Pike Kombi hören würde...hab nämlich selbst noch nicht so viele Testkm.


----------



## meth3434 (9. April 2007)

@magnum 204: Das mit der totem is ne gute idee, steht dem bike sicher, ich würd an deiner stelle eine galvanisierte und keine schwarze tötem nehmen! Das mit dem Nobby nic ist kompletter schwachsinn, und das is keine persönliche meinung sondern fakt! wenn du mit nem 06er switch so fährst dass ein Nobby nic es aushälst... na dann gute nacht...
Gewichtsersparnis ist ja was feines, aber nicht um den preis, da gibt es hundert andere "sinnvolle" stellen an deinem bike an denen du gewicht sparen kannst!

meth


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. April 2007)

@magnum 204:
Ich muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Nobby Nic ist eher nichts für das Bike. Ich darf noch mal einen Maxxis Advantage 2,4" in die Runde werfen. Fahr ich momentan auf meinem Switch (in Verbindung mit Maxxis FR-Schläuchen) und stellt einen annehmbaren Kompromiss zwischen Masse und Pannensicherheit dar. Das bezieht sich aber auf Freeridetouren - also selber (irgendwie ) den Berg hoch und mit ordentlich Spass wieder runter. Für die härteren Einsätze wie Bikepark o.ä. sehe ich bei dem Reifen allerdings kein Land in Sicht. Da wäre dann beispielsweise wieder High Roller und Co. angesagt.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Jendo (9. April 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen aus welchen Gründen? Federweg, Geo?
> 
> Bin neugierig weil ich auch Eine habe und gerne ein paar Meinungen zur Switch & Pike Kombi hören würde...hab nämlich selbst noch nicht so viele Testkm.



Spar Dir bitte den Gang mit der Pike auf die DH Piste! Nach der hälfte der Piste hab ich gemerkt das sich die Gabel automatisch travelt (von 140 auf 95mm im DH kein Spaß)! Dazu geht der Lockout so leichtgängig das jede kleine Strauch/Buschberührung bei mir gereicht hat das die Gabel gar keine Federweg mehr hatte. Das Floadgate hat die Gabel zwar noch geöffnet, aber das sind schrecksekunde die keiner im DH braucht.

Ansonsten ist die Pike ne tolle Touren/Enduro Gabel aber bei harten Sachen gnadenlos überfordert. Aber das könnte auch an meinem Fahrstil liegen.

Da ich zum letzten Rocky Treffen vorsichtshalber die Pike gegen die Z150 getauscht habe, kann ich mich nur der algemeinen Meinung hier im Forum anschließen: MZ ist bergab ne Macht, aber auch recht schwer!


----------



## Sw!tch (9. April 2007)

ich hatte auch auch die pike im switch..... dann die 66 --> ein unterschied wie tag und nacht!
sie war zwar auch schwerer, aber durch die höhere front ist das kaum aufgefallen, ging sofort leichter in manual. zudem rollt es auf der ebene wesentlich leichter, da nicht mehr so viel gewicht auf dem vorderrad lastet.

mindestens ne z150, meiner meinung nach


----------



## haural (9. April 2007)

ok, das die Pike mit den 140 schlechter für den DH ist als eine mit 150 + x hab ich mir schon gedacht. Werde aber wohl selbst rausfinden müssen ob die Pike für meine Abfahrten reicht oder ob ich noch Aufrüsten muss. 

Werde jetzt erstmal ne härtere Feder einbauen und dann in Finale testen...spätestens danach sollte ich klüger sein. Gehe aber von aus das die Gabel für meine "Anfängerfreerideambitionen" erstma reichen wird steigern kann ich ja immer noch


----------



## Frorider86 (9. April 2007)

Bin mit der Pike völlig zufrieden.
Und auf der DH Piste in WiBe hatte ich keine probleme, funzt alles wunderbar.
Will nur eine Gabel die höher baut...jetzt is die Geo eher Tourenmäßig und will wieder auf FR geo komm...also etwas flacher.
Ach ja und das graue Rocky mit ner weißen Gabel, einen weißer Lenker und rot/schwarze Abbauteile


----------



## freerider601 (12. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,

bin evtl.kurz davor mir ein gebrauchtes 06er Switch zu kaufen...
hier erstmal die Ausstattungist lt.Angabe nur ca.20km gefahren worden und so gut wie neu,was ich dem Verk.auch glaub...)

 Hey,


Rahmen: Switch 18zoll, Fox DHX 3.0 Dämpfer 178mm travel
Gabel:  Marocchi 66Rc2x 180mm travel 2007
Laufräder: Mavic Deetrax
Bremsen: Hayes Nine 203mm
Schaltung: Sram x9 schaltwerk, x7 Trigger
Kurbel: RF Diabolus mit Diabolus Innenlager
Lenker: RF Evolve DH
Vorbau: Diabolus 50mm
Steuersatz: NC 17 Imperator Pro 2
Sattel: WTB Laser V
SSt: RMB
Reifen: Marzocchi Bomber 2.6
Pedale: RMB Frorider Flats
Kettenführung: Truvativ teamguide
Kette: Sram x9
Kasette: Sram x7
Schlaüche: Nokian 180gramm
Griffe: RMB Lock on

was darf das kosten???

Und was anderes,bin noch nie eins gefahren,und weiss im Moment auch net so ganz obs zu mir passt,finds halt einfach nur geil....

also fahr überwiegend im Bikepark,aber auch hin und wieder so in den Bergen rum,keine grossen Touren, viel.mal so 30km oder so, um halt zu irgendwelchen Trails hinzukommen,also fahr schon viel lieber bergab als bergauf,aber irgendwie schreckt mich des Gewicht schon etwas ab...

oh man ich weiss net was ich machen soll....


----------



## haural (12. April 2007)

Hallo Freerider, 
also ich kann dir nicht sagen was du machen sollst. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist das gleiche jedoch in umgekehrtem Verhältnis. Eher Tour/Trail und weniger Bikepark.

Habe mir kürzlich selbst eins zugelegt, zwar andere Anbauteile, aber: Es macht verdammt viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (12. April 2007)

freerider601 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin evtl.kurz davor mir ein gebrauchtes 06er Switch zu kaufen...
> hier erstmal die Ausstattungist lt.Angabe nur ca.20km gefahren worden und so gut wie neu,was ich dem Verk.auch glaub...)
> ...



Also ich fahr das bike und hab genau das selbe Einsatzgebiet wie du. Also, Bikepark und ansonsten um zu den Trails zukommen bzw FR-Touren.
Dafür ist das Bike perfekt wie ich finde. Klar ist es Berg auf nicht wie ein Enduro oder Berg ab wie ein V10, dafür hast du aber die richtige Mischung aus beidem!


----------



## Sw!tch (12. April 2007)

2489.78,- â¬


----------



## Alesana (13. April 2007)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> DH Piste in WiBe



die ist im Grunde genommen auch keine wirkliche DH Piste sondern eher nen zu lang geratener 4X ohne Brechsand drauf.


----------



## Sw!tch (13. April 2007)

und deshalb is sie jetzt ixs tauglich?


----------



## freerider601 (14. April 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Hallo Freerider,
> also ich kann dir nicht sagen was du machen sollst. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist das gleiche jedoch in umgekehrtem Verhältnis. Eher Tour/Trail und weniger Bikepark.
> 
> Habe mir kürzlich selbst eins zugelegt, zwar andere Anbauteile, aber: Es macht verdammt viel Spass.




Hi, 

kannst die Anbauteile mal posten,und wie siehts Gewichtmässig aus?


----------



## rolandh (15. April 2007)

Hallo Switch Fahrer!

Ich suche ganz dringend ein Switch 1/2007. Kennt jemand einen zuverlässigen Händler der das Rad schnell besorgen kann, oder vielleich hat es sogar wer irgendwo in Europa zum Verkauf gesehen.

Verkaufe RM RMX um 1700;-

Danke

ROLI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolandh (15. April 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Moin, weiß das es eventuell der Falsche Thread ist, Frage aber trotzdem mal bescheiden......
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Rocky RM 6 bzw RM 7. Brauche noch ein Gerät fürs Grobe, und das will Ich meinem Switch nicht antun. Kent jemand hier, der jemanden kennt, der seins loswerden will???????



Ich suche Switch1/2007 und will RMX um 1700,- loswerden.
[email protected]


----------



## numinisflo (15. April 2007)

Es gibt:

- Den Bikemarkt im Forum wo es oft einige RMs gibt
- Radsport Kimmerle in Gärtringen
- Radsport Rösch in München
- MT Sports
- Die Bikeaction Händler-Suche

Um nur einige Möglichkeiten zu nennen.

FLO


----------



## Sw!tch (15. April 2007)

okay neikless du hast gewonnen... ich musste mir in wberg wegen der scheiss oro ne hfx 9 kaufen  .... mit der ich aber sehr zufrieden bin  
wenn das nicht auf garantie geht...is undicht direkt am kolben. müsste


----------



## el Lingo (16. April 2007)

Hayes ist ne ganze Menge, nur nicht schlecht.


----------



## Alesana (16. April 2007)

gestern auch ma seit über einem jahr ma switch gefahren ma sagen:


----------



## Sw!tch (16. April 2007)

lass das ma sagen ma weg...........................

hab ja schon bewertet


----------



## Alesana (16. April 2007)

hihi, danke, aber ich pass mich nur der im Forum üblichen Sprache an, anderst fällt man so arg auf.


----------



## el Lingo (16. April 2007)

Lieber auffallen als das sprachliche Gekotze der meisten Internet-User zu benutzen!


----------



## Sw!tch (16. April 2007)

tsssss....


----------



## Sw!tch (16. April 2007)

und hier auch ma was von mir... 




naja ............................
foto wird ncohma bearbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (16. April 2007)

Uh! Hast dus geschafft in die Landung zu kommen?
Ansonsten fettes Foto!


----------



## DC. (16. April 2007)

klasse foto.  wollte mich auch letzte mal erst vom roadgap schmeißen, aber die zeit war noch nicht reif (erst 2. mal WB), oder die hosen waren voll. heb ich mir dann für nächste mal im mai auf.


----------



## Alesana (16. April 2007)

das andere Bild hab ich doch nochmal gelöscht, weil ich heut geübt hab, also hier dann nochma mein Switch in Aktion:


----------



## Sw!tch (16. April 2007)

verdammt. das will ich auch können. hab grad no foot gelernt 

@DC das roadgap is im gegensatz zu den drops aus langsamer fahrt sehr viel angenehmer.


----------



## Alesana (16. April 2007)

fÃ¼r das Gap brauchst nur Eier, aber schÃ¶nes Bild  â¥


----------



## el Lingo (16. April 2007)

Alesana, schickes Foto! Aber Gegenwind darf da nicht herrschen, oder?


----------



## Alesana (16. April 2007)

na so dünn wie ich bin macht der Wind ja nix 
ne, meine Dirts sind in nem ausgedienten Steinbruch, der recht eng und tief ist, da ist nie wind drinnen


----------



## Sw!tch (17. April 2007)

ahhhhh ich dreh ab...... 2. schaltauge innerhalb von -----3 wochen----- gebrochen  kette und laufrad auch im arsch.... schaltwerk weiß ich noch nicht

wie kann sowas sein?????


----------



## numinisflo (17. April 2007)

Diese Frage solltest du in dein Gebet einschließen...

Oder alternativ den Robert (a.k.a. Jendo the machine) befragen, der macht soviele Schaltaugen kaputt, dass RM in Vancouver eigens einen zusätzlichen Schaltaugenherstellungsmaschinenbauermensch einstellen musste!


Ansonsten schöne Bilder hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (17. April 2007)

hab ei van hacht gleich ma 3 stück bestellt... wenn mir das in nem bikepark passieren würde und ich kein ersatz dabei hätte würd ich rocky verklagen  
sonst ma guggen vllt kann n schlosser (?) eins aus stahl fertigen


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ...
> sonst ma guggen vllt kann n schlosser (?) eins aus stahl fertigen



Lass es bitte bleiben,

die Alu-Schaltaugen sind als Sollbruchstelle gedacht. Es sei denn, du legst Wert darauf, dass das Schaltauge heile bleibt, du dafür dann aber eine neue Hinterbaustrebe brauchst, weil da was weggerissen ist  .

Das mit den Schaltaugen hat schon seinen Sinn. Buch' es unter "manchmal nicht zu umgehende  Investitionen" ab. Geht uns allen so.  

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Alesana (17. April 2007)

ich hasse die rm ausfallenden. tolle sollbruchstelle, die ham mir schon so viele Schaltwerke versaut, obwohl ich NIE draufgefallen bin. allein durch den Kettenzug abgerissen. das darf einfach nich sein. letztes Jahr in Winterberg war der Abschuss, da sind mir 2 von den Teilen an einem Tag abgerissen. war beim The Cut damals. Hab am Tag vorher mein nagelneues X.O Schaltwerk montiert und bin 10 Minuten gefahren und das Schaltauge ist nach nem kleinen Sprung bei Highspeed abgerissen.natürlich nagelneues X.O Schaltwerk am A... und Hinterrad auch am A. naja, neues Schaltauge drangeschraubt, X.9 Schaltwerk dran, neues Hinterrad rein, halbe Std gefahren und wieder das selbe. Danach nochma die ganze Prozedur. Hatte dann im Endeffekt sehr wenig Trainingszeit und alleine an dem einen Tag so nen hohen Kostenaufwand, dass ich davon schon nen guten Dirtrahmen hätte finanzieren können. Und das alles nur wegen dem Schaltauge, da das einfach Billigdreck ist. Und wenn ich alle getöteten Schaltwerke alleine aus den 3 Jahren, die ich jetzt das Switch fahre zusammenzähle, dann komme ich locker auf 25 und ebensoviele tote Schaltwerke.


----------



## Fledermausland (17. April 2007)

suche ein gebrauchten switch rahmen von 2002 mit noch 130mm Federweg.
hab ne Fox vanilla mit 130mm ist in einem 04 oder 05 switch mit 152mm Federweg wahrscheinlich überfordert und die Geometrie geht in arsch.
verkauft irgendwer einen?


----------



## Alesana (17. April 2007)

Der 2002er Switch Rahmen ist für die Leistung viel zu schwer. Such dir lieber einen 2002er Slayer Rahmen.


----------



## Xexano (17. April 2007)

Leute... kauft euch doch ne Rohloff, dann ist das Problem gelöst.... 

(Bezogen auf die ganzen Schaltaugenschrotterei  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (17. April 2007)

fahre jetzt gerade einen alten "Edge" rahmen von 2001 also den vorgänger vom slayer aber die lagerung is hinn. brauche auf jeden fall etwas stabieleres.
meinst du das das rad vorne zu leicht in der luft ist?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. April 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Leute... kauft euch doch ne Rohloff, dann ist das Problem gelöst....
> 
> (Bezogen auf die ganzen Schaltaugenschrotterei  )



Für den Preis kann man einige Schaltwerke schrotten...


----------



## Alesana (17. April 2007)

das Problem an der Rohloff ist nicht der Preis, sondern zuviel ungefederte und unbewegte Masse. Wer auf einen perfekt funktionierenden Hinterbau bzw. auf gute Beschleunigungswerte verzichten kann, der kann sich ruhig eine Rohloff hinten reinbauen, aber für mich überhaupt nichts.


----------



## soederbohm (17. April 2007)

Na, da kann der Mario sicher ein Lied davon singen *g*


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. April 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> .... allein durch den Kettenzug abgerissen. das darf einfach nich sein. ...



Naja, wenn du alles richtig montiert hast, sollte die Kette aber unbedingt an der Kassette ziehen, und nicht am Schaltauge  

bike-it-easy


----------



## Alesana (18. April 2007)

hab das heut früh wohl falsch gelesen, war im Stress und so.


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. April 2007)

Oje, da ist aber einer schlecht gelaunt. Mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden, oder was. Oder vielleicht gehört ja auch "sich von jedem sofort und immer angepisst fühlen" zu einem deiner Hobbies?  

Wie dem auch sei, auch dir sollte die Verwendung von Smilies in Texten eigentlich was sagen, oder?
Für den Fall, dass du es nicht raffst: *MEIN BEITRAG WAR IRONISCH GEMEINT, DESHALB DER KLEINE LACHENDE KOPF AM ENDE DES TEXTES!!!*.
Da du aber wohl extrem viel Wert darauf legst, hier immer die motzige Diva zu spielen, befürchte ich, dass selbst meine Erklärung da nichts fruchtet.

Nochmal was persönliches:
Ich denke mal, dass mehr als genug Ahnung von Fahrrädern und deren Technik meinerseits schon vorhanden ist   . Was dir aber wohl vollkommen abhanden gekommen ist, oder auch noch nie da war, sind einige grundlegende Benimmregeln im Umgang untereinander. Wäre schön, wenn man sich hier wieder normal unterhalten könnte und auch mal einen (eigens gekennzeichneten!!) Joke machen kann, ohne dass gleich eine Hasstirade mit persönlichen Angriffen auf einen abgefeuert wird. Denk mal drüber nach.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Sw!tch (18. April 2007)

oh man.... sollbruchstelle... warum kriegt jeder andere hersteller es hin ein normales schaltauge und nicht son dünnen furz wie rocky mountain zu verbauen?

  

vorallem weils schon das 4. modelljahr is.....


----------



## Human 2.0 (18. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> oh man.... sollbruchstelle... warum kriegt jeder andere hersteller es hin ein normales schaltauge und nicht son dünnen furz wie rocky mountain zu verbauen?
> 
> 
> 
> vorallem weils schon das 4. modelljahr is.....



wie wärs mit nem Saint Schaltwerk?


----------



## Human 2.0 (18. April 2007)

Ist zwar off topic aber is von Race Face  

Und zwar brauch ich eine Innenlagerwerkzeug, da ich meine shiftguide abmontieren möchte.
Und da dachte ich, ich kauf mir so ein Werkzeug anstatt immer zum Händler rennen zu müssen.

Nun meine Frage, die ich auch im techtalk-Forum gestellt hab - ohne antwort:

Passt das Shimano TL-FC32 Innenlagerwerkzeug bei meinem Race Face Evolve DH X-Type Innenlager?

Thx, und nochmal sorry wegen off-topic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (18. April 2007)

müsste passen. ich hab das Raceface Werkzeug und noch so ne verdammt teuere Nuss, keine Ahnung von wem die ist. Aber da die Nuss bei Shimano und Raceface passt müsste das Shimano Werkzeug auch passen.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. April 2007)

hey human !!!

das hab ich mir gestern auch schon überlegt!
ma informieren... würd sicher teuer werden


----------



## Alesana (18. April 2007)

das Saint Schaltwerk hat aber schon wieder das Problem, das es zum einen Shimano ist und zum anderen wie alle Shimano Schaltwerke gegen den Rahmen schlägt.


----------



## Human 2.0 (18. April 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> müsste passen. ich hab das Raceface Werkzeug und noch so ne verdammt teuere Nuss, keine Ahnung von wem die ist. Aber da die Nuss bei Shimano und Raceface passt müsste das Shimano Werkzeug auch passen.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. April 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> das Saint Schaltwerk hat aber schon wieder das Problem, das es zum einen Shimano ist und zum anderen wie alle Shimano Schaltwerke gegen den Rahmen schlägt.



Für dieses Problem haben die Ingenieure bei Shimano Überstunden eingelegt und eine Gummikappe erfunden, die an der Stelle sitzt, wo es Kontakt zwischen Rahmen und Schaltwerk geben kann. 
Zumindest beim 07er XTR. Aber ob es das besser macht?


----------



## Human 2.0 (18. April 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> das Saint Schaltwerk hat aber schon wieder das Problem, das es zum einen Shimano ist und zum anderen wie alle Shimano Schaltwerke gegen den Rahmen schlägt.



Hm, das kann nich nicht beurteilen bzw kam mein "LX" Schaltwerk bislang meinem Rahmen noch nicht zu nahe...

Interessant wäre so ein Saint Schaltwerk schon. Nur steige ich noch nicht ganz durch warum ich dafür euch ne Saint Nabe brauche. Vermutlich wegen der Saint Achse, mit der auch das Schlatwerk befestigt wird. Aber gibt es nicht die möglichkeit diese Achse auch bei anderen Naben zu verwenden?


----------



## Alesana (18. April 2007)

du kannst jede andere beliebige Nabe nehmen, sofern sie eine durchgehende 10mm Achse hat und eine Saint Achse reinbauen. Für meine Dt Fr gibt es Achsen mit Saint Aufnahmen und es werden etliche andere Naben für Saint angeboten.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. April 2007)

ja schönen guten tag nochma.

naja ich hätt lieber n sram aber who cares... da wos anschlägt kommt einfach n stofffetzen hin.

shimano hone ist ziemlich günstig. ich denk auf ne hone nabe passt auch n saint schaltwerk oder?

edit: sorry ich hab keine ahnung, kann ich in ne xt nabe ne saint achse reinsetzen?


----------



## sundawn (18. April 2007)

Servus,

wollte mal anfragen was ihr davon haltet ... 

hätte ein Switch 1.0 2006 für 2500eu in Aussicht. 
Ausstattung wie RM sie auch auf der Webseite angibt:
Dropoff, Deore/LX mischung, HFX9, Race Face Evolve etc...

Ist das noch ein gutes Angebot oder kann man bei einem 2006er noch niedriger gehen?

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (18. April 2007)

zu teuer.... bei ebay (von nem offiziellem händler aus, also mit garantie und so ) gabs neulich noch eins für 1899euro... das aber weg


----------



## sundawn (18. April 2007)

oh gut.. dann muss ich mich mal umsehen... ebay hab ich lange kein switch mehr gesehen


----------



## sundawn (18. April 2007)

was hat sich zwischen 2004 und 2006 an dem switch rahmen geändert?

ausstattungsmässig scheint alles gleich geblieben zu sein dropoff, hfx9 und lx/deore mix? 

weiss jemand mehr?

grüsse


----------



## DC. (18. April 2007)

sorry für off topic aber ich habe eben mein switch gewogen...15,6 kg  
nich schlecht wie ich finde. 




war letztens zweimal in WB, box und den 3m drop gesprungen, hat alles gehalten, bin echt begeistert trotz "nur 130mm hinten


----------



## Soulbrother (18. April 2007)

*AUS DIESEM:*




*WURDE ZUNÄCHST DAS:*




*UM NACH EINIGEM HIN UND HER UND ZU GUTER LETZT,SEINEM NEUEN EINSATZZWECK ENTSPRECHEND,NUN WIEDERBELEBT ZU WERDEN:*


----------



## Alesana (18. April 2007)

sehr guter umbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (18. April 2007)

Sundawn, ich kenne den Händler. Vielleicht kann ich Dir was gutes dort besorgen, schreib einfach mal ne PM.
DC, schön dass Du Spass mit dem Bike hast. Ist ja auch ein schickes Gerät! Was ich aber immer etwas doof finde ist das "Bin schon ein paar Mal x Meter (3m) gedroppt und es macht noch alles mit."
Dafür sind die Räder gemacht, sie werden also nicht nach ein paar Drops auseinander fallen. Ist aber ein grundsätzliches Problem, wenn man sich mal im Netz umschaut. Also nicht böse sein, ok?


----------



## numinisflo (19. April 2007)

Guter Aufbau Axel!

Finde die 36 perfekt für das Switch (zumindest optisch) - und wenn sie in natura auch nur annähernd so gut geht wie die 40 (zumindest für ihren Einsatzbereich) dann wäre das durchaus ne Sünde wert.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (19. April 2007)

Danke Flo,
...annähernd so gut geht sie schon,aber nicht ganz.Das liegt schlicht daran,daß es "nur" eine R ist und keine RC2 wie meine 40.
Aber für den gedachten Einsatzzweck ist das völlig in Ordnung und allemal ausreichend,also schon die Sünde wert!
Blöde ist nur,daß sie niedriger baut als eine Z150.Das hatte mich damals bei meinem 18" Switch schon gestört,weshalb ich nach kurzer Zeit wieder die Marzocchi eingebaut hatte.Von der Performance übertrifft die 36 allerdings die Italienerinnen.Aus dem Grund habe ich hier im 16,5" auch ein 24er Hinterrad um ungefähr wieder den gleichen Winkel zu bekommen.
Also falls du mit einer 36 für dein Switch liebäugelst,dann nimm eine 2007er mit 160mm.Das sollte dann eigentlich das Problem lösen.


----------



## Sw!tch (19. April 2007)

sehr schöner aufbau!
die fahrwerkskombi war am anfang  auch mein traum...
geht aber ja wohl doich nix über marzocchi 

von 04 bis 06 hat das switch einen größeren sattelstützendurchmesser, ein nach unten gebogenes oberrohr und 26 mm mehr federweg bekommen!


----------



## Sw!tch (19. April 2007)

hey basti.... hab grad erfahren dass das saint schaltwerk NICHT anschlägt.
klingt gut


----------



## Lieser (19. April 2007)

1


----------



## Lieser (19. April 2007)

2


----------



## Lieser (19. April 2007)

computergulasch aber 3 mal ist ja bekanntlich ..........


----------



## Alesana (19. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> hey basti.... hab grad erfahren dass das saint schaltwerk NICHT anschlägt.
> klingt gut




Bleibt immer noch das Problem, dass man neuen Schalthebel und mindestens ne neue Achse im Hr braucht. Zudem ist mir die ganze Sache nen bisschen zu schwer und ich will meinen X.O - Trigger nicht missen, weil was besseres in Sachen Schaltqualität gibts imho zur Zeit nicht


----------



## Sw!tch (19. April 2007)

neuen schalthebel braucht man, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab auch nicht.
shcwer isses , ja. aber wenns das schaltaugenproblem löst kann ich das akzeptieren

btw da mir die frage hier irgendwie niemand beantwortet kann man auf die nabe
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=9147
n saint schaltwerk montieren?
ich würd sagen ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. April 2007)

Lieser schrieb:


> computergulasch aber 3 mal ist ja bekanntlich ..........



Moin

Sehr schönes SWITCH. Hoffe, Du hast dafür nicht alle Möbel vertickt...  

MfG


----------



## Lieser (20. April 2007)

ne meine Möbel mußte ich dafür nicht verticken ging grad noch so hin


----------



## numinisflo (20. April 2007)

Schönes Switch!
Einfach ein geiles Bike!


----------



## Human 2.0 (20. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> neuen schalthebel braucht man, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab auch nicht.
> shcwer isses , ja. aber wenns das schaltaugenproblem löst kann ich das akzeptieren
> 
> btw da mir die frage hier irgendwie niemand beantwortet kann man auf die nabe
> ...



Würde mich auch schwer interessieren!!! Kann da mal einer klarheit verschaffen


----------



## Human 2.0 (20. April 2007)

Bin grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Dämpfer für mein Switch.

Mich würde interessieren was ihr von dem roco rc haltet!

Kann es sein das der roco bei 200mm Einbaulänge 50mm Hub hat 
und der Fox dhx 5.0 bei gleicher Einbaulänge 57mm Hub?

Hat dann der roco weniger Federweg?


----------



## Soulbrother (20. April 2007)

Den Fox gibt es beim 200er Einbaumaß in 2 Versionen:

200/57 oder 200 /50,8

Beim Rocco bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher,aber ich meine den gäbe es auch mit 57er Hub.Schau einfach mal bei  marzocchi.com nach!


----------



## Alesana (20. April 2007)

Auf die Nabe passt das Saint Schaltwerk ganz sicher, aber wenn ich mit X.O Triggern schalte brauche ich auch sicher einen anderen Schalthebel, da Shimano 2:1 Übersetzung hat und Sram 1:1


----------



## Sw!tch (20. April 2007)

jawoll es geht...  wird heut bestellt
glaubst du das der xo trigger mit nem anderem hebel dann noch die gleiche performance bietet??
werd mir von hier auf da nen neuen xtr trigger für das saint holen hihi.

@ human...: ich kann dir den roco wirklich nur wärmstens empfehlen. top ansprechverhalten, gute abstimmbarkeit bis auf das luftventil, das ging beim dhx irgendwie besser. und sieht einfach schick aus  und es steht marzocchi drauf 
der 200er roco hat 57 mm hub


----------



## Human 2.0 (20. April 2007)

Hm, also laut der Marzocchi HP
Hat der 200er nur 50 Hub!

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailSPAShocksMTB.asp?IDFolder=552&IDAnno=28182&LN=UK&Sito=mtb&mCO=Prgho%5ChduPrgho%5Chdu%23GHVF%2F%23QrphDppruwl%7D%7Ddwruh&mCW=DQG%23%26DP%26%23%40%234%23DQG%23%26Prgho%5Chdu%26%23%40%235%3B4%3B5&mCJ=&IDOggetto=30573


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (20. April 2007)

ähm okay mein kommentar gilt nur für die neuen modelle........

bekommst du den rc günsig oder warum solls der sein?
ich hab den worldcup für 218 euro bei ebay gekauft... neu


----------



## Xexano (20. April 2007)

>





>



Superschön aufgebaute Bikes! Diese verdienen ein Quote!

@Soulbrother: Mir gefällt die Gabel, die Du da jetzt eingebaut hast. Sie sieht viel besser aus als die Z150 vorher! Jetzt ist es zu einem schwereren Gerät geworden... Freerider halt eben!  So etwas gefällt mir!  
Was mir NICHT gefällt: 1.) Die Kettenführung 2.) Der rote Streifen bei den Reifen!

Sonst echt  

@Lieser: Die Z1 Light passt sehr schön rein. Das Bike wirkt sehr "light" und clean. Und trotzdem isses noch ein Freerider! Sehr schön!


----------



## haural (21. April 2007)

freerider601 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst die Anbauteile mal posten,und wie siehts Gewichtmässig aus?



Switch SL 04 mit Float AVA
RF Evolve DH X-type+Truvativ Shiftguide+Xpedo MX 
Pike 426 (wird spätestens auf nächste Saison gegen mehr FW getauscht)
Syntace VRO Lenker+Vorbau+Griffe (wird wohl auch ersetzt da ich die Variabilität bisher nicht brauchte)
Formula Oro Puro 200er (nimmer lange da sie mir sowohl vorne als auch hinten in Finale kläglich den Dienst versagt haben )
Hope Pro2 Naben+DT5.1+DTcomp+BigBetty
Evolve DH Sattelstütze (wird durch Teleskop NC7 ersetzt)
Selle T1
Trigger x7 + x9 Schaltwerk
Xt Umwerfer

Gewicht bei ca. 15,5

Da ich jetzt mal intensiver fahren konnte kann ich sagen das diese Kombi auf jeden Fall tourentauglich ist. Bergauf ist die Pike perfekt, bein den Singletrails in Finale jedoch manchmal etwas zu wenig Federweg (vielleicht auch zu wenig Fahrkönnen/-technik )


----------



## Human 2.0 (21. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ähm okay mein kommentar gilt nur für die neuen modelle........
> 
> bekommst du den rc günsig oder warum solls der sein?
> ich hab den worldcup für 218 euro bei ebay gekauft... neu



Ja, hab ihn mir jetzt auch bei ebay geholt  Bin schon gespannt wie er ist!
Hab gestern mal mein Bike gewogen 17,34 KG! Werd mal Bilder posten wenn der neue Dämpfer verbaut ist...

Meint ihr der Roco ist schwerer als der Fox DHX 3.0?


----------



## Alesana (21. April 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Formula Oro Puro 200er (nimmer lange da sie mir sowohl vorne als auch hinten in Finale kläglich den Dienst versagt haben )



Wenn man die Bremsen dauerhaft schleifen lässt versagt bei einer langen Abfahrt jede Bremse, auch eine Gustav M oder eine Mono 6ti


----------



## Sw!tch (21. April 2007)

der roco ist auf jedenfall schwerer. glaub so 150 gramm, eher + als weniger.
um das gewicht beneide ich dich , unfassbar wie schwer ich meins aufgebaut hab 

sind deemax leichter als doubletrack, marzocchi/ xt nabe?

@haural: mir hat meine bremse leider auch probleme gemacht, allerdings war sie einfach undicht, trotzdem zum kotzen.
note: bei der puro sind die bremsbelagsträger nicht aus stahl, sondern aus alu, und somit eigentlich untauglih für DH. also probier vorn bremsentausch nochma die normalenbeläge aus, wenn sie das gleiche maß haben

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (22. April 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> Wenn man die Bremsen dauerhaft schleifen lässt versagt bei einer langen Abfahrt jede Bremse, auch eine Gustav M oder eine Mono 6ti



Ist mir durchaus bewusst, das war ja auch nicht das Problem. Hatte bei Druck- bzw. Ölverlust. Durfte mein Switch den halben Trail runtertragen. Haben jetzt zwar die O-Ringe ersetzt und sie funzt wieder, werde mich aber wohl trotzdem trennen und was Anderes probieren.


----------



## meth3434 (22. April 2007)

ob der deemax leichter is als double track felgen? ähh ja! das is en race laufradsatz, gott weiss nicht der leichteste aber socher fast en kilo leichter als deine kombi! Allein eine Double track felge wiegt ja schon 900gr.... 

yo bin raus
meth


----------



## haural (24. April 2007)

Gehört zwar eher ins Bremsenforum, mich würde aber eure Meinung dazu interessieren. Welche Bremse ist besser bzw. passt gut zum Switch:
1. Hope M4 350,- 
2. Avid Juicy 7 220,-
Ist die Hope 130 Euro besser?


----------



## s.d (24. April 2007)

naja ich formuliers mal so ich find sie sieht 130 besser aus, mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. April 2007)

die M4 ist das beste was ich bishere gefahren bin note 2 +++ (-1)
koennte vielleicht tick mehr power haben aber fuer mich immer ausreichend
auch am freerider dh whistler erprobt !!!
traumhaft dosierbar absolut problemlos stoerungsfrei und lautlos !!!

andere getestete modelle:
(formular oro note 5-6, saint note 3, el camino note 4, avid juicy3 note 3-4)


----------



## haural (25. April 2007)

Ich tendiere ja auch stark zur Hope, für die bekommt man ja auch reichlich Tuningteile...lechz. Muss ma schaun wer hier gewinnt, Verstand oder Bauch. Wird vielleicht auch dran liegen was ich für meine Oro beim E noch bekomm.

Über die Oro hat man ja hier im Forum des öfteren schon kritische Stimmen gehört. Woran liegt es dann das sie in diversen Zeitschriften/Tests so superduper bewertet wurde? Was man ja bei dem Preis auch erwarten könnte.


----------



## meth3434 (25. April 2007)

wenn du dich auf en testurteil von ner deutschen zeitschrift berufst bist du eh verloren! was soll dir denn ein urteil aus nem sterilen labortest sagen? Ausser dass die bremse unter idealbedingungen toll funktioniert..?! tipp aus der praxis: Avid juicy is super easy in der montage, absolut komplett im lieferumfang, schleiffrei, narrensicher und leistungstechnisch über kritik erhaben! Und das bei nem Paarpreis auf höhe EINER Hope.... Klar is die m4 schick aber für leute die das rad fahren und dran bauen is die juicy die besser wahl (und nein das ist kein seitenhieb auf dich neikless)! 

Kauf dir sachen von denen du WEISST dass sie gehen, nicht weils ne zeitschrift behauptet!

meth


----------



## - H - K - P - (26. April 2007)

Moin Moin, will ein neues Projekt starten, und suche dafür einen RM Switch Rahmen in 18zoll ( bitte kein SL Rahmen ) , Baujahr so um 2005, wenn jemand sich angesprochen fühlt , bitte melden. Suche im Bikemarkt ergab auch nix positives...

MFG Ben


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. April 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Ich tendiere ja auch stark zur Hope, für die bekommt man ja auch reichlich Tuningteile...lechz. Muss ma schaun wer hier gewinnt, Verstand oder Bauch. Wird vielleicht auch dran liegen was ich für meine Oro beim E noch bekomm.
> 
> Über die Oro hat man ja hier im Forum des öfteren schon kritische Stimmen gehört. Woran liegt es dann das sie in diversen Zeitschriften/Tests so superduper bewertet wurde? Was man ja bei dem Preis auch erwarten könnte.



Moin

Ich denke, wenn Du lange genug suchst, wirst Du zu jeder Bremse hier im Forum kritische Stimmen finden. Da bekommst Du da ganze Spektrum an Aussagen wie "geilste Bremse EVER" bis "hau weg, den Müll". Und ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Leute haben die meist nicht mal gefahren oder nur unter fragwürdigen Bedingungen...
Ich fahre die ORO K24 seit letztem Jahr und bin (noch) super zufrieden. Aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Bremse auch noch nicht im Bikepark getestet habe. Nach dem RM Treffen an Pfingsten werd ich sicher mehr sagen können. Dort kann man dann nen schönen Vergleich anstellen!

Und: Die positiven Eigenschaften, die Meth der Juicy bescheinigt, treffen auf jeden Fall auch für meine ORO zu!

MfG


----------



## Sw!tch (26. April 2007)

hey h-k-p!
wenn du was für die härtere gangart suchst ist n zweites switch nicht sooo sinnig! wie wärs mit nem rmx? wär doch die richtige ergänzung... oder halt n neues switch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kabelizer (26. April 2007)

Oh je, mein Händler www.mtsports.de hat den geilen Tart'n Rahmen bekommen. Soll ich jetzt vom Slayer zum Switch wechseln?


----------



## Human 2.0 (26. April 2007)

Wow, schickes Teil!!! 

Was kostet der Spaß?

Fährt den nicht Wade Simmons in NWD 7? Find ich übrigens viel zu kurz den Part von Simmons...


----------



## Sw!tch (26. April 2007)

ahahahaaaaaahaaa ich liebe den rahmen....................

achja um euch aufzugeilen:
mein händler bekommt bald nen new switch canuck rahmen


----------



## maple leaf (26. April 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> die M4 ist das beste was ich bishere gefahren
> ...absolut problemlos stoerungsfrei und lautlos !!!
> 3-4)



   

da habe ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht! Ich würde immer wieder die hope gegen ne avid tauschen! 

bas


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. April 2007)

kabelizer schrieb:


> Oh je, mein Händler www.mtsports.de hat den geilen Tart'n Rahmen bekommen. Soll ich jetzt vom Slayer zum Switch wechseln?



Hat er auch die passenden Socken zu dem Teil?!

Dann doch lieber n Stealth 

MfG


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (26. April 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> da habe ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht! Ich würde immer wieder die hope gegen ne avid tauschen!
> 
> bas



*"es muss auch dumme menschen geben damit die schlauen was zu lachen haben"*


----------



## s.d (26. April 2007)

kabelizer schrieb:


> Oh je, mein Händler www.mtsports.de hat den geilen Tart'n Rahmen bekommen. Soll ich jetzt vom Slayer zum Switch wechseln?




Nicht wechseln! Switch kaufen Slayer behalten


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. April 2007)

kabelizer schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt vom Slayer zum Switch wechseln?



Auf jede Fall Kaufen kaufen kaufen!!!


----------



## Lieser (26. April 2007)

naja schon geilere gesehen der hinterbau errinert mich eher an burlington socken 
aber der rest ist schon gei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. April 2007)

ich find das switch STEALTH noch immer nice(er)


----------



## Lieser (27. April 2007)

absolut geil dein stealth kann man nicht mekern


----------



## Human 2.0 (27. April 2007)

Hier ein update von meinem Switch:





Neu sind:

- RF Diabolus KeFü
- E.thirteen Basguard
- umstieg auf ein Kettenblatt (36er)
- Roco RC Dämpfer (nochmal danke an Sw!tch und michar ausm Forum!!!)

Aktuelles Gewicht: 17,34Kg


----------



## maple leaf (27. April 2007)

Geiles Teilchenl!  Gewicht klingt auch sehr gut!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. April 2007)

der weisse bash ist zucker !


----------



## haural (27. April 2007)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Das sind ja nicht mal 2 kg mehr als meines hat, und das ohne SL, mit Rocco etc...nicht schlecht. Wo gibts eigentlich RF-Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (27. April 2007)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen...sehr schönes Switch


----------



## Human 2.0 (27. April 2007)

Danke jungs!

Den strebenschutz gibts bei chainreactioncycles.com.


----------



## haural (27. April 2007)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> Danke jungs!
> 
> Den strebenschutz gibts bei chainreactioncycles.com.



mist, da hab ich letztens erst bestellt


----------



## bike-it-easy (28. April 2007)

So, jetzt darf ich endlich:

Bike Action hat eine kleine limitierte Serie 2007er Switch Canuck Special Edition im klassischen rot-weißen Maple Leaf Design bei Rocky geordert, welche heute am Gardasee präsentiert wird.
Die Stückzahl ist begrenzt auf nur 15 Rahmen, der Preis wird bei 2490  liegen. Und lieferbar sein wird die Edition wohl voraussichtlich ab Mitte Mai.
Erhältlich wie immer bei den üblichen Verdächtigen  

bike-it-easy


----------



## Sw!tch (28. April 2007)

mensch, das ja toll!


----------



## Saci (28. April 2007)

Wollt hier auch mal mein swich zur schau stelln... aber sieht selbst


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> ich find das switch STEALTH noch immer nice(er)



Wenn ich von dem Baujahr hätte würde es wohl auch ungefähr optisch so ausschauen. 

G.


----------



## Magnum 204 (28. April 2007)

so hab ein bild vom new Switch canuck gefunden (leider schlechte quali)


----------



## Sw!tch (28. April 2007)

mal im ernst, das hättest du dir sparen können.


----------



## Sw!tch (28. April 2007)

da





aus !NSANE!s gallerie gezockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (28. April 2007)

Erstmal möchte ich sagen das ich Humans Switch ziemlich geil finde, ebenso das Switch Canuck mit der 66 auf der vohergehenden Seite! Schöne Bikes, guter Aufbau.

Zu der aktuellen Kleinauflage des Canucks: Schon sehr geil, allerdings muss ich sagen das mir die Canucklackierung an meinem RMX wesentlich besser gefällt, da einfach auch der Hinterbau lackiert wurde, was beim Switch komplett fehlt und das Bike dort sehr eintönig macht. Schade das dies beim Switch nicht genauso gemacht wurde.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Saci (28. April 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Erstmal möchte ich sagen das ich Humans Switch ziemlich geil finde, ebenso das Switch Canuck mit der 66 auf der vohergehenden Seite! Schöne Bikes, guter Aufbau.
> 
> ^^ danke  - is meisn - hatt sich aber schon wieder ein bisschen was geändert- werd heut wahrscheins bessere bilder machn - dann lad ich nomma eins hoch ...


----------



## Frorider86 (30. April 2007)

Moin,

brauch da ma ne Antwort auf ne Frage 

Und zwar...bin auf der Suche nach der neuen Gabel fü mein Switch sl 05. Die Pike baut mir zu niedrg und bissl mehr Federweg könnte es auch sein. Nun die Frage...welche Einbauhöhe könnt ihr mir so erfahrungsgemäß empfehlen...der Lenkwinkel sollte mehr in richtung FR gehen, das Bike sollte trotzdem noch agil bleiben und sich nich wie ein Panzer fahren lassen...welche Einbauhöhe wäre das max.?

Schön Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2007)

Ich kann dir jetzt kein Maß nennen, aber im "alten" Switch ist sicher die Z1 der beste Kompromiss aus allem. Wenn es heftiger zugeht ist eine 66 wohl zu empfehlen.
Fahre in meinem Switch (ebenfalls ein 05er SL) die Z1 und bin mit der Gabel vollkommen zufrieden. Ausreichend Federweg, baut nicht überhoch, so kommt kein Chopperfeeling auf, ist via ETA absenkbar (was ich jedoch seltenst benutzt habe), sieht gut aus und funktioniert problemlos und einwandfrei.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (30. April 2007)

Tobi, mit einer 150mm Gabel im Switch läuft es eigentlich genau richtig. Die alten 66er finde ich mit ihren 5cm mehr Einbauhöhe verglichen mit 2cm mehr Federweg eigentlich nicht gerade gut.


----------



## Frorider86 (30. April 2007)

Jo thx...denn hab ich ne Anhaltspunkt.
Also die Z1 Light eta is mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen 
Allerdings find ich die RS Lyrik U-Turn noch bissl geiler, weil bei Marzocchi bzw allg. mag ich die schwarzen Tauchrohre nicht um nich zu sagen ich find das häßlich 
Die Lyrik baut 545mm hoch, meine Pike baut 510(518?)mm... 3cm mehr, sprich 1,5° mehr...das dürfte reichen vom Lenkwinkel


----------



## Human 2.0 (30. April 2007)

schwarze Tauchrohre + weiße Gabel = sexy!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Mai 2007)

lyric fürn 05er sl is super! leicht, steif, abesenkbar und gute performance

...wobei ich die 66 in meinem switch liiiieeeebe


----------



## bearcat211 (1. Mai 2007)

Fox 36 Talas R ist auch ne gute lösung.  Baut 540 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2007)




----------



## numinisflo (2. Mai 2007)

NICE!
Hoffe ihr hattet ein paar schöne Tage am Lago.

Cheers

FLO


----------



## Jendo (2. Mai 2007)

laaaaaaaaaaaaannngweilig!
Nach dem Rocky ja nun schon matt scharz als das nonplusultra ausgegeben hat, kommt nun als Krönung noch so ein nakiger weißer Switch Rahmen!!!
Wo soll das noch hinführen.
Selbst am Canuck wäre es nicht zuviel verlangt mal die Kettenstrebe noch etwas mit "Hörnern des A´s" zu verfeinern...

Früher war alles besser


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (3. Mai 2007)

mir gefaellt das weisse switch auch nicht so richtig
vor allem die totem kann ich nicht mehr sehen :kotz:
sorry flix an deinem rmx xfire kommt die echt passend geil aber sonst
kann das teil jetzt schon einfach nicht mehr sehen ...
ein canuck ist natuerlich immer was besonderes wobei mir
an dem rahmen etwas zuviel weiss ist hatten den uebergang
weiter hinten anordnen sollen mehr rot als wie weiss (mein geschmack)


----------



## numinisflo (3. Mai 2007)

Ich muss seltsamerweiße sagen das mir das weiße Switch mit der Totem recht gut gefällt, obwohl ich sonst weder ein Freund der Totem noch der Farbe weiß bin. Aber solange in dem weißen Switch keine weiße Gabel verbaut wird gefällts mir.

Beim Canuckswitch ist wirklich der nichtahornisierte Hinterbau störend, aber insgesamt doch ein recht geiles Bild.


----------



## sick.boy (3. Mai 2007)

Also ich finde, wenn beim Canuck Switch die Hintere Strebe auch noch mit Maple Leafs bestückt wäre, wäre das too much! 

So wie das RM gestaltet hat, ist das schon vollkommen in Ordnung - ist halt (noch) understatement und halbwegs dezent wenn`s mehr wäre würde es wie`n Kindergartenbike aussehen - oder lebt Ihr nach dem Motto "here i come - all eyes on me"  ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand von Euch schon etwas vom Roco Air gelesen oder gehört? Mein Bike muss abspecken und ich hätte gerne ein paar Infos zum Roco. Alle anderen Luftdämpfer sind ja gut bekannt.


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Mai 2007)

Meinste den?

Soweit ich erfahren hab kommt er auch noch mit Ausglaichsbehälter - wohl ja nach Länge - Angabe ohne Gewähr - da wussten die selber nicht genau bescheid.


----------



## el Lingo (4. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für das Bild, er wird also immerhin schon von jemandem gefahren!
Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal ins kalte Wasser springen und ihn testen. Kannst Du noch mehr zur MZ 55 sagen?


----------



## el Lingo (4. Mai 2007)

Nochmals Danke! Habe die Infos gerade selbst gefunden und es klingt sehr interessant!
Und hier noch ein Bild mit Ausgleichbehälter:
http://seaotter.mtbr.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/l1010744.jpg


----------



## Saci (5. Mai 2007)




----------



## Saci (5. Mai 2007)

uupps text vergessn - also des^^ is ma nen ganz aktuelles bild von meim hobel... was könnte bzw. sollte ich eurer meinung nach noch verändern... bin immer (gern) offn für kritik


----------



## s.d (5. Mai 2007)

Also wenn du schon so fragst würd ich die XT Kurbeln obwohl sie von Preis-Leistung-Gewicht echt super sind gegen was schwarzes tauschen.


----------



## numinisflo (5. Mai 2007)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Also ich finde, wenn beim Canuck Switch die Hintere Strebe auch noch mit Maple Leafs bestückt wäre, wäre das too much!
> 
> So wie das RM gestaltet hat, ist das schon vollkommen in Ordnung - ist halt (noch) understatement und halbwegs dezent wenn`s mehr wäre würde es wie`n Kindergartenbike aussehen - oder lebt Ihr nach dem Motto "here i come - all eyes on me"  ????




Quatsch. Schau dir mal ein RMX Canuck an und du wirst gleich sehen was ich meinte. So sieht das wesentlich harmonischer aus als am Switch! Und natürlich sieht das dann nicht nach nem Kindergartenbike aus, sondern nach einem wunderschönen Rocky Mountain - inwiefern sollte mich da Understatement interessieren? 


Zum Switch von Saci:
Solange du mit allem rein funktional zufrieden bist würde ich alles so lassen. Wunderbar aufgebaut. Mir gefällt beispielsweise auch die xt-Kurbel ganz gut - und es gibt wohl wenig besseres!

Mir gefällt das Bike ganz ausgezeichnet!

Cheers

FLO


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Mai 2007)

so sieht meins zur zeit aus, ist nicht ganz ohne hintergedanken, rahmen steht nämlich zum verkauf(mit float oder stahlfeder, ohne oder mit teleskopstütze), benutze einfach viel öfter mein tourenslayer. mache einen guten preis, meldet euch einfach


----------



## bike-it-easy (5. Mai 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Quatsch. Schau dir mal ein RMX Canuck an und du wirst gleich sehen was ich meinte. So sieht das wesentlich harmonischer aus als am Switch! Und natürlich sieht das dann nicht nach nem Kindergartenbike aus, sondern nach einem wunderschönen Rocky Mountain - inwiefern sollte mich da Understatement interessieren? .....



Mein Senf dazu:
Ich sitz jetzt hier vor dem blau-weißen Switch Canuck, dem RMX Canuck und dem 2005er Old Slayer Canuck und kann mich partout nicht entscheiden, welche Lackierung jetzt die schönste ist.       
Beim RMX ist es klar, die ultrafette Schwinge benötigt geradezu ein paar ordentlich wirbelnde Maple Leafs. Beim Old Slayer, wo die Schwinge doch sehr, sehr wenig Platz für eine ordentliche Grafik lässt, ist es in meinen Augen schon eine designmäßige Gratwanderung gewesen, da noch harmonisch wirbelnde Maple Leafs hinzukriegen. Hat auch nur funktioniert, weil die Schwinge eine schöne runde Form hat. Beim Switch ist die Schwinge zwar ein klein bißchen größer, aber mit eckiger Grundform. Ich vermute mal, dass geht sich von der Optik nicht so gut aus. Deswegen haben sie es gelassen und die Farbtrennung schon im vorderen Rahmenbereich vollzogen. Meine Theorie. Kann allerdings auch sein, dass der Designer/Lackierer einfach keinen Bock hatte und schnell Feierabend machen wollte    .
Mal im Ernst:
Ich denke, es ist eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise. Beim RMX ist es halt die Grundfarbe Team Red mit etwas weiß dabei, genauso wie beim Old Slayer. Beim Switch Canuck ist es halt Grundfarbe weiß mit etwas blau (beim neuen Sondermodell halt wieder Team red) dabei. 
Und gefallen muss es auch nicht jedem. Dafür ist es ja auch der *persönliche* Geschmack. Ich mag beispielsweise keine schwarzen Rahmen mit schwarzen Parts - ist mir zuwenig Abwechslung drin. Da muss ich aber bestimmt nicht zwanghaft jedesmal, wenn hier ein Pic von 'nem Stealth oder was anderem nachtschwarzen gepostet wird, ein negatives oder abwertendes Posting verfassen. Da lass ich dann die Griffel von der Tastatur und übe mich in vornehmer Zurückhaltung. Das trägt dann im allgemeinen zur Aufrechterhaltung des Niveaus und einem unaufgeregten Umgangston hier bei - was ja hier stellenweise ein harter Kampf zu sein scheint, mal die Klappe zu halten und nix zu sagen (ich meine jetzt mal keinen persönlich - braucht sich also auch keiner angepisst zu fühlen. Ich skizziere hier nur mal so die allgemeine Grundtendenz).
Also leben und leben lassen - für mehr Toleranz bei der persönlichen Farbauswahl!


Alles wird bunt - auch schwarz ist eine Farbe

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen, mal eine Frag fern ab von Maple Leafs oder nicht... Ich bin gestern mit meinem Switch SL 2005 unterwegs gewesen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das der Hinterbau sich stark verwindet, wenn man in die Pedalen tritt. Er schwingt also meines Erachtens stark nach links und rechts... Jetzt meine Frage, ist das normal, bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder gibt es eventuell einen Defekt am Bike? Der Rahmen ist nagelneu und wurde jetzt zur zweiten Ausfahrt gebeten, daran sollte es also nicht liegen. Vielen Dank für die Antworten,

der besorgte timbowjoketown!


----------



## Saci (5. Mai 2007)

@ bike-it-easy:AMEN!!!  - mehr muss man dem ja nich hinzufügen

@ tim...: hmm.. joar.. also ich find au das der hinterbau beim swich ziemlch weich is (wobei ich nich wirklich viel vergleichswerte hab).... also manchmal find ichs au ziemlich heftig.. gerade wenn ma so bisschen spring.. und dann schräg landet oder so...aber denk da gibts leute die davon mehr ahung habn... wollt nur ma mein senf abgeben...


----------



## numinisflo (5. Mai 2007)

Sigi, du hast völlig recht mit dem was du sagst, jedoch wollte ich mit meiner Aussage keineswegs die nichtahornisierten Rockyhinterbauten diskreditieren sondern vielmehr auf meine subjektive Sicht der Dinge verweisen.

Ansonsten sollten wir mal in nächster Zeit nach nem Termin Ausschau halten  - ab nächsten Freitag sind wir am Lago für knapp eine Woche und dann können wir ja mal einen Terminkalenderabgleich starten.

Cheers

FLO

PS: Bommel, warum willst du dein Switch verkaufen? Einfach Lust auf was neues oder wo liegt der Hund begraben?


----------



## jam123 (5. Mai 2007)

Hab bei meinem 2003er 18" Switch einen DNM Burner RLC 180mm reinmontiert - funzt prima obwohl sich die Geo ein bisschen arg verändert hat.

Aber bergauf mit dem Lockout (obwohl's nicht richt "lockoutet") geht's witklich viel besser. Das üble ist, dass mit nem 3fach Kurbel und dem Umwerfer die Kette am Umwerfer schabt, wenn die Kette auf dem kleinsten KB ist.


----------



## BommelMaster (6. Mai 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> PS: Bommel, warum willst du dein Switch verkaufen? Einfach Lust auf was neues oder wo liegt der Hund begraben?




es ist einfach zu klein, bin 1,83 und will damit auch mal die ein oder andere tour fahren. für dirt und bikepark ist es optimal in der größe, aber als allrounder zu klein. lust auf was neues kommt natürlich auch dazu


----------



## jota (6. Mai 2007)

tach
@timbotown...?
bei meinen 95kg verwindet sich der hinterbau beachtlich,kann ich besonders gut beim langweiligen bergauf pedalieren beobachten.
darüber wird sich der dämpfer freuen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jota,

um den Dämpfer mache ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen, da mein DT Swiss ja von Hause aus entsprechend gelagert ist und ihm solche Verwindungen nichts ausmachen dürften. Aber trotz allem fand ich es sehr erschreckend, dass die Verwindungen so stark sind. Aber es scheint ja mehr oder weniger normal zu sein...


----------



## michi123 (8. Mai 2007)

Ich hab jetzt auch n switch, nämlich die neue special version TART 'N!!
Hier ein paar pics:


----------



## Mr.Fork (8. Mai 2007)

Klasse Pics  sieht aber nach Stealth aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi123 (8. Mai 2007)

ich schaff des net die größe runter zu setzten :/


----------



## michi123 (8. Mai 2007)

so jetzt:


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. Mai 2007)

schieb sie doch hoch in dein fotoalbum und nimm dann die url des dortigen fotos, so klappt es am einfachsten!


----------



## michi123 (8. Mai 2007)

noch eins: sry für die weißen flächen, aber sonst wär die KB größe zu hoch


----------



## michi123 (8. Mai 2007)

ich bin zu dumm dafür^^


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2007)

Not macht erfinderisch 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (9. Mai 2007)

@michi: Netter Switch! Gefällt mir recht gut. Aber sag mal: Der Rocco-Dämpfer sieht sehr verbaut aus. Kommst du noch  an das Luftventil und an den Steuerelementen des Dämpfers ran? 

Eine Kettenführung würde dem Bike sicherlich auch gut tun. (Ich könnte mir zumindest bei einem Bikepark-Bike keine KeFü vorstellen...) Ich sehe, dass du einen Umwerfer hast --> meine Vermutung: 2 Kettenblätter? (sieht man nicht gerade sehr genau) Wenn ja, dann würde ich dir den E.13 DRS empfehlen. Das ist eine super KeFü!


----------



## michi123 (9. Mai 2007)

Man kommt an alles perfekt ran und du hast recht ich hab vorne 2 kettenblätter, ne kettenführung kommt als nächstes dran


----------



## Human 2.0 (12. Mai 2007)

michi123 schrieb:


> Man kommt an alles perfekt ran und du hast recht ich hab vorne 2 kettenblätter, ne kettenführung kommt als nächstes dran



Also wenn du ne Schlatbare KeFü brauchst tuts auch die Truvativ Shiftguide. Klar, die ist etwas schwerer. Funzt aber genauso gut und kostet 1/3...

Muss mich anschließen, schönes Bike! 

Aber wegen dem Roco Dämpfer. Wie kommst du mit der Pumpe ans Ventil ohne den Dämpfer auszubauen? Ich zumindest schaffe es bei mir nicht -  aber das soll nix heissen


----------



## Magnum 204 (12. Mai 2007)

habe mal ne kleine Farben Frage RF Diabolus in weiß oder in schwarz ans switch , gabel wird weiß rahmen ist so grau silber


----------



## Human 2.0 (12. Mai 2007)

schwarz!!!


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Mai 2007)

den ein oder anderen könnts interessieren. meine teleskopstütze gibts einzeln. und zwar in meiner signatur, für 30,9mm rahmen


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Mai 2007)

für wieviel hast du den rahmen nochma gekauft


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Mai 2007)

such den post, dann weißt du es


----------



## michi123 (13. Mai 2007)

ich hab connections  , ich hab 1800 gezahlt  komplettpreis von meinem bike 3600~


----------



## Magnum 204 (14. Mai 2007)

So Umbau hat begonnen:
Werde so ende der woche fertig sein da noch teile fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2007)

Was ist denn des für eine 66.....kann ich net erkennen.
Wenn es eine RC 2X wäre würde mich des echte Gewicht mit Steckachse mal interessieren.......bei den anderen Sorten aber auch 

G.


----------



## Magnum 204 (14. Mai 2007)

Ja das ist ne 66 RC2X 
Gewicht mal gewogen: leider sehr enttäuchend 

laut marzocchi 2,9kg
meine Waage   3,1kg  

na ja mal sehen 

so hier noch en bild mit kettenf.u Kettenbl. montiert


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2007)

Naja 3,1 liegt schon noch im Rahmen.
Interessiert mich nur falls mir meine Totem Coil um die Ohren fliegt als Ausweichprodukt.
Und auf die Katalogangaben will man sich ja net verlassen 

Aber wäre auch meine erste Wahl fürs neue Switch 

G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was ist denn des für eine 66.....kann ich net erkennen.
> Wenn es eine RC 2X wäre würde mich des echte Gewicht mit Steckachse mal interessieren.......bei den anderen Sorten aber auch
> 
> G.



Hatte letztens noch eine 66 RV (180mm FW) von '07 hier, die war überall mit 3,6 Kg angegeben. Gewogen hat sie nur 3250 Gramm. Hab jetzt eine 66 SL RC2 (170mm FW) von '06 in meinem SX, die wiegt gerade mal 2595 Gramm!

Beide Gabeln mit ca. 21cm Schaft.


----------



## Magnum 204 (15. Mai 2007)

So hier isses: Fehlt noch der Adapter für die VR_Bremse .

Habe schon mal ne Probefahrt gemacht.


----------



## Alesana (16. Mai 2007)

irgendwo is der sattel derbe hässlich, aber sonst ganz hübsch, mach eben bei gelegenheit anderen sattel/stütze und vorbau hin, dann top


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> irgendwo is der sattel derbe hässlich, aber sonst ganz hübsch, mach eben bei gelegenheit anderen sattel/stütze und vorbau hin, dann top



Komisch das ihr das erst dieses Jahr bemerkt???????
Ich finde bloß langsam Eure macht es so und so Aussagen nicht mehr Okay.

Und dein Satz ist echt schlecht fast so wie wenn ich sagen würde:
_Rad ist schon gut, tausch aber mal eben den Rahmen damit es Top wird._


Was ist mit der Stütze ??? Okay ist keine Diabolus! Aber ist Sie schlecht???


So ich glaube ich sollte lieber nicht mehr mit lesen. Eure Kritik ist mir echt zu subjektiv.
Überlegt mal der hat gerade sein Bike fertig und vielleicht sein ganzes Geld ausgegeben und dann kommt:_"Mach dies ab, das noch und das geht nun gar nicht."  _
Wie fühlst du dich wenn du doch eigentlich stolz dein Rad gepostet hast? 

Schönen Feiertag.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## el Lingo (16. Mai 2007)

Klaus, da hast Du nicht Unrecht, aber es ist ein heikles Thema. Wenn jemand sein Bike hier zeigt, dann muss er damit rechnen, dass es nicht jedem gefällt und er somit Kritik zu hören bekommt. Wenn er das nicht mag, dann sollte er kein Bild hochladen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man schon so viel Selbstbewußtsein haben, dass einen die Meinung der anderen zum Bike herzlich wenig interessiert, denn man hat es ja so aufgebaut, wie man es mag und nicht, wie und damit es die anderen mögen, oder?
Klar sind einige "Verbesserungsvorschläge" ein bisschen albern, wenn es darum geht, Aufkleber zu entfernen oder ähnliches, aber gerade diese kann man doch getrost ignorieren. 

Mein Bike - Mein Geschmack

Viel wichtiger ist der Fahrer und wie er mit dem Bike unterwegs ist. Was nützt das perfekte Bike, wenn der Fahrer es nicht bringt???


----------



## Lieser (16. Mai 2007)

Also ich find dein Switch richtig geil es mag ja sein das es geile Sättel oder Stützen gibt aber man kann ja auch alles übertreiben.
Aber mir ist hier schon öfter aufgefallen das einige Leute es hier ein bißchen übertreiben und wohl denken das nur das teuerste gut genug ist. Ihr würdet besser mal öfter fahren als nur zu meckern also haut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (16. Mai 2007)

äh redking.... komm mal runter. was regst du dich so auf? wir sind wohl alle hier  ( scheinbar nurfast alle ) um die meinung von gleichgesinnten zu hören.
wenn basti sagt, dass das rad bis auf sattel und vorbau top ist, gibts definitiv keinen grund sich da so aufzuregen. nur weils dir ********gal is und du es schwachsinnig findest, soll das ja nicht für alle gelten. der sattel is wirklich extrem hässlig.....

wenn man hier wirklich stolz sein bike postet finde ich es ziemlich arm, sich das  wunderbare geüfhl von irgendwem ( den man eh nicht kennt) nehmen zu lassen,nur weil er sagt das ihm sein sattel nicht passt


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2007)

Klar stimmt, da ich ja den selben Sattel fahre darf ich nicht aus der Haut fahren!
Komisch bei mir habt ihr letztes Jahr nicht so auf den Putz gehauen.  
Gut das ich nicht mit den selben Argumenten durch eure Galerien ziehe. 
Man ich habe bei einigen Kritikern auch schon Sachen gesehen die ich nicht schön finde. 
Na gut ich habe halt eine hässlichen Geschmack nach euren Aussagen. 
Komisch das ich mir keinen neuen kaufen werde solange er nicht kaputt ist.   
Ich muss ja auch nicht jedem meine subjektiven Geschmack aufdrängen.

Hmm aber ich muss ja nicht lesen und schreiben. 
Mein S.E. traue ich mich ja auch nicht reinzusetzen denn da ist ja ein Sattel drauf den die Großmeister des Style's garantiert nicht mögen.

So ich lass euch jetzt Leben. 

Lebt wohl
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (16. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> ...
> Mein S.E. traue ich mich ja auch nicht reinzusetzen denn da ist ja ein Sattel drauf den die Großmeister des Style's garantiert nicht mögen...



Zeig mal her das Teil! 

Zum Thema RM Sattel: Sieht nicht nur bitter böse hässlich aus sondern wiegt auch noch ne Tonne! Aber bequem ist er, äh war er schon!

bas


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Mai 2007)

redking, wenn dus unbedingt brauchst: dein sattel ist hässlig 
(jetzt nicht böse nehmen)

wenn dir sachen aufallen, warum sagst dus nicht? hast du angst das irgendjemand rumzickt von wegen waaaaas gibts denn an dem sattel auszusetzten???? keine angst.. solche leute gibt es hier nicht! 
wenn du dir keinen neuen kaufen willst weil es sich deiner meinung nahc nicht lohnt dann is das auch völlig in ordnung und verständlich. sind hier auch alles lediglich verbesserungsvorschläge...

und nu poste dein rad


----------



## freakalist (17. Mai 2007)

ähm redking, las dir dein bike nicht schlecht machen wegen ein paar unwichtigen parts. wenn jemandem die teile nicht gefallen iss das seine meinung http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/streit.gif
un du musst deswegen nicht gleich das beste vom besten drauf machen. wenn die anderen es brauchen solln sie es machen. ich finde jedes bike was selbst zusammengestellt wird, iss nen hit solange es nich ausm kaufhaus iss;-). http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/pray.gif
EINZELSTÜCK,http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/lol2.gif
 das iss was zählt. so un jetzt genug gesülzt. ich hab mal ne frage an alle ich habe mir vor kurzem mein erstes Fully zugelegt bzw. nen rahmen "rm switch sl" mit nem fox float rp3 pp das modell hat noch 152 mm federweg. ich würde es gerne mit nem anderem dämpfer versuchen (stahlfeder) und wollt wissen was ich da nehmen kann und ob ich da unbedingt 190 mm einbaumass einhalten muss oder ob da auch noch 200 gehen würden ohne das ich den nachlauf, steuerrohrwinkel und sitzwinkel nachhaltig für mich und den rahmen (wegen der belastung) verändere. mfg patrick


----------



## Xexano (17. Mai 2007)

Ich finde den Sattel von Magnum doch geil! 
Ist doch perfekt für einen Freerider: 
Bequem, stabil und leicht waschbar (zumindest bei meinem RMB-SDG im RMX isses so). Das Switch ist top aufgebaut: Eine Spaßmaschine! Was Spaß macht hat Style! 

Schöne Grüße aus BaWü! *grins* Doofes Wetter hier unten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Komisch das ihr das erst dieses Jahr bemerkt???????
> Ich finde bloß langsam Eure macht es so und so Aussagen nicht mehr Okay.
> 
> Und dein Satz ist echt schlecht fast so wie wenn ich sagen würde:
> ...



Ich finde einfach, wer sich ein Rad in dem Preisbereich kauft sollte auch noch das bisschen Geld haben, sich einen vernünftigen Sattel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau zu holen. Die Sachen passen einfach nicht ins Bild von dem Rad, welches davon abgesehen echt schön ist.


----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2007)




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Mai 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach, wer sich ein Rad in dem Preisbereich kauft sollte auch noch das bisschen Geld haben, sich einen vernünftigen Sattel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau zu holen. Die Sachen passen einfach nicht ins Bild von dem Rad, welches davon abgesehen echt schön ist.



Aber auch das ist nur ne Halbwahrheit! Denn Schönheit liegt nun mal auch im Auge des Betrachters. Sicherlich mag der Besitzer nicht gerade den Vorbau, den Sattel und die Sattelstütze dran haben und hats nur dran, weil es finanziell erstmal wieder bergauf gehn muss... Aber ob er persönlich die Teile so schlecht findet, wie wir, sei mal dahingestellt. Funzen tuts, die Optik kommt an zweiter Stelle!

Meine Persönliche Meinung: Das Switch ab '06 ist ne Fehlkonstruktuion! Viel zu Heavy Duty! Zu schwer, bzw. für das Gewicht zu wenig Federweg! Das vor '06 hat auch gehalten und war wesentlich leichter, sicherlich auch wenier steif aber darauf kommts dann auch nicht so sehr an! Im Speziellen finde ich besonders das Switch von Magnum nicht herausragend (sondern hässlich!). Die Rahmenfarbe sagt mir nicht zu, der Dämpfer ist beschnitten, die Gabel passt nicht zum Gesamteindruck(Farbe!) und der Antrieb haut mich auch nicht vom Hocker (bis auf die Kefü).

Aber das Bike hat bzw. soll mir auch nicht gefallen, sondern dem Besitzer, und das tuts sicherlich. Es steckt halt trotzdem recht viel Geld drin, und jeder von uns würde einiges anders machen, also mich bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen, bitte!

Nachdem ich genau 2 Switches besessen habe, ein 03er und ein 06er, bin ich der Überzeugung, dass irgendwie beide Fehlkonstruktionen waren! Beide verschieden, jedoch beide falsch konstruiert! Das 04er und das 05er waren REAL, alles andere ist MIST...

Das bessere Switch bzw. Nachfolger ist jetzt das Slayer!


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Mai 2007)

da übertreibt jemand... ganz gewaltig 


du hast recht , ich liebe mein '05er  um nicht zu sagen ich finds uinglaublich geil  (auch wenn ich die 3cm zusätzlich seeeehhhr gebgrüßen würde)
aber das neue modell is einfahc die richtige weiterentwicklung. wer hätte sich ncoh ein oldswitch gekauft wenns shcon das neue slayer gibt?
und ob der neue rahmen nu 500 gramm leichter is oder nicht is doch eigentlich auch egal. 
 der rahmen hat halt nichts mehr mit tourenfahren zu tun! dafür hat rocky andere bikes
meiner meinung nach sollte es jedoch das oldslayer auch noch geben... irgendwie fehlt so was.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Mai 2007)

Hey,
Ich hatte soviel Geld in die beiden Switches reingesteckt, das war auch übertrieben! Also darf ich auch verbal übertreiben

Sicherlich hat das neue um mehr als 500gramm zugenommen!

Der Vergleich mit Slayer zu Switch stinkt bisschen ab... Klar kauft keiner nen altes Switch, wenns n Slayer mit genausoviel FW gibt und es dabei leichter ist...

Ach, ich bin raus. Mag RM nichtmehr!


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Mai 2007)

tata. endlich  das ist macht. hab für schaltwerk, trigger und schaltzug nur 79 euro gezahlt (bei cnc) . kann man denk ich absolut nix gegen sagen.
wiegt 486 gramm, (mit schaltzug nur am saint) genau 50 gramm mehr als die deore/deore lx kombo. sieht um einiges schicker aus und ist definitiv um ein vielfaches robuster! 
muss nu noch auf meine nabe warten....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Mai 2007)

haste das eingescannt oder was ist das fürn Bild?


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Mai 2007)

joa, eingescannt


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Mai 2007)

Juhu...da is sie...meine neue Lyric 












desweiteren:
-besseres Howitzerinnenlager, damit die 
-Kettenführung (DMR Elite speed guide) wieder passt 

Und ja, da is nur eine Bremse dran.
Und nein, das bleibt nich so mir fehlte der passende Scheibenbremsadapter <---whats some hell ...seit wann hat RS Postmount?  ...naja nächste Woche sollte der auch da sein

Fetten Gruß
Da Tobi


----------



## wallbreaker (20. Mai 2007)

So hier also meine neue Scheese .....
















geplante Änderungen die noch folgen: 
-Reifen (mit n bisschen mehr Grip aber nicht zu viel Gewicht)
-Dämpfer (Fox DHX 5.0 oder Air)
-Gabel (Lyrik, Totem oder 66)
-n neues Kettenblatt
-Sattelstütze kürzen damit ich diese voll versenken kann

eventuelle Änderungen: 
- Bremsen (Juicy 7, oder Code)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

gute Güte, feine Fahrrädchen habt Ihr da - alle Hüte ab!! 

Ich weiß nicht ob meine Frage in diesem Fred schonmal gestellt worden ist.  Ich habe versucht zu suchen, aber der ist einfach zu lang um was spezeilles zu finden. 
Also, habe Interesse an einem Switch SL ´05. Da ich aber meistens Touren fahre, sollte es nicht zu schwer werden, aber trotzdem bergab Spaß machen und vor allem auch halten (bin 1,88 m bei ca. 90 kg - deshalb komme ich auch auf ein "altes" Switch).
Hat jemand sowas mal aufgebaut oder Erfahrung zu diesem Thema? Oder empfiehlt sich da ganz was anderes?

Gruß elsa


----------



## Alesana (21. Mai 2007)

kauf dir ein slayer ;>


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2007)

Mal ne Frage, denkt ihr das man mit einem 19,5 Zoll Switch bei 1 Meter 85 richtig gut schwerpunktmäßig Freeriden kann?
Ich will ein Switch....*heul* 
hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit an eins zu kommen, aber in der größe....

Alternativ, vllt. will ja jemand sein 18" evtl. 16,5" Switch (alte Baureihe) gegen mein Bergamont Big Air 2006 in der Team Ausstattung tauschen, mit Garantie und Top Zustand, technisch wie Optisch....

Ich komm von diesen Old Switch trip nicht weg....


----------



## numinisflo (21. Mai 2007)

Also das 19,5er Switch wird dir bei deiner Körpergröße wohl definitiv zu groß sein zum freeriden Deco!
Bin ungefähr genauso groß wie du und fahre mein Switch in 18" - größer sollte es definitiv nicht sein.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2007)

Ok, denk ich auch...


----------



## Human 2.0 (21. Mai 2007)

Hier ein Bild aus der "Gallery" vom Wochenende. Dachte das passt hier gut rein. Und schön zu sehen, dass auch die Switch Fraktion vertreten war in Winterbreg!





Ps.: Kennt jemand den Besitzer des Bikes? Hätte mich interessiert wie das Switch sich auf der Strecke behauptet hat!


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2007)

Die Farbe ist ja mal überaus lecker.....*schwärm*


----------



## kreisel (21. Mai 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> kauf dir ein slayer ;>



Besten Dank! Kurz und knapp geantwortet.  Ne Begründung hätte mich noch mehr gefreut.
Über weiter Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Mai 2007)

Ich hab genau dieses Gardemaß von 188cm x 90kg - und hatte ein Switch SL '04. Bin damit gerne getoured und habs dann letztlich auch im Park missbraucht. Für den Anfang war das auch gut, und wenn es nicht Dein Schwerpunkt ist und regelmäßig vorkommt, steht es das auch durch - aber: Es hat KEINE Garantie dafür. Der Dämpfer wurde bei mir damals als erstes dadurch undicht - ein Fox Float AVA - der war aber sicher anfälliger als der RP23.
Die neuen Switches haben ja 3 Jahre Garantie auch im Parkeinsatz - und schon viel robuster.
Der Vorteil gegenüber dem alten Switch zu den Slayern/SXC ist der Preis - Gewichtsmäßig ist das ja nicht so extrem der Unterschied - also warum nicht Switch SL fahren - Für Deinen Einsatzbereich sicher keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (22. Mai 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich hab genau dieses Gardemaß von 188cm x 90kg - und hatte ein Switch SL '04. Bin damit gerne getoured und habs dann letztlich auch im Park missbraucht. Für den Anfang war das auch gut, und wenn es nicht Dein Schwerpunkt ist und regelmäßig vorkommt, steht es das auch durch - aber: Es hat KEINE Garantie dafür. Der Dämpfer wurde bei mir damals als erstes dadurch undicht - ein Fox Float AVA - der war aber sicher anfälliger als der RP23.
> Die neuen Switches haben ja 3 Jahre Garantie auch im Parkeinsatz - und schon viel robuster.
> Der Vorteil gegenüber dem alten Switch zu den Slayern/SXC ist der Preis - Gewichtsmäßig ist das ja nicht so extrem der Unterschied - also warum nicht Switch SL fahren - Für Deinen Einsatzbereich sicher keine schlechte Wahl.



Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke nicht, dass ich mich häufig im Park aufhalten werde, es sollte aber auch mal möglich sein. Genauso will ich nicht das Gefühl haben, dass bei flotter bergabfahrt der Rahmen unter mir zusammenbricht. Aus dem Grund komme ich auf ein Switch SL aus 2005, weil ich denke, dass mir die 150 mm FW genügen und die Geo auch noch tourentauglich ist. Als Gabel hatte ich mal eine Pike oder eine Allmountain SL aus 2006 ins Auge gefasst, damit würden auch die Winkel nicht zu flach.
Was mir eigentlich fehlt, ist ein Gefühl für das Gewicht eines solchen Bikes.

Gruß

Kreisel


----------



## numinisflo (22. Mai 2007)

Es gibt hier Switch SLs die knapp unter 15kg aufgebaut sind. Meins wiegt momentan so 17kg, dank schaltbarer Kettenführung sowohl noch tourentauglich aber auch für härteren Einsatz sofort bereit.
Ob jedoch ein Bike ein Kilo mehr oder weniger wiegt ist mir persönlich völlig egal, für viel entscheidender erachte ich die Kondition und das Gewicht des Fahrers.

Und das ein Switch einfach robust ist muss wohl nicht mehr gesagt werden.

Das giftgrüne Switch mit der Totem ist übrigens sehr schön!


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

was für ein modell ist das
das es kein '05er S3 is weiß ich wohl am besten


----------



## Nofaith (22. Mai 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> was für ein modell ist das
> das es kein '05er S3 is weiß ich wohl am besten



Sieht aus als ob das Teil neu lackiert ist, kenn kein Switch das mit ST3 Decals beschriftet ist und am Steuerrohr statt der Plakete 'nen Aufkleber hat.


----------



## Saci (23. Mai 2007)

hab hier auch noch was feines bei ebay gefunden.... 

lassts euch schmecken!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=320115526685&fvi=1


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Mai 2007)

war schon.
für den preis kriegt ers garantiert nicht verkauft! 

im übrigen: sehr schöne old switches da oben!! sind irgendwie untergegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (23. Mai 2007)

mal ne Frage bzw. sogar 2...

Ich finde die Schwinge bei den neueren Switches einfach nur schööön ....
würde die an mein Rahmen passen und wenn ja wo bekomme ich die her und wie teuer wäre das ungefähr .... .

PS: Mein Rahmen ist ein 05er Moko siehe oben !


----------



## numinisflo (23. Mai 2007)

Was genau verstehst du jetzt unter der Schwinge?


----------



## wallbreaker (24. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß es gibtn Namen dafür komme gerade nicht drauf... da wo der Dämpfer am Hinterbau befestigt ist, was bei meinem Rahmen noch silber ist und bei den neuen schwarz .....

= = > Die Anlenkung (?) zwischen Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen .....


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Mai 2007)

Meinst Du die Umlenkhebel?

@ Human 2.0

Der Fahrer müsste der Belgier John Claeys sein und der ist in der Master Linzens Klasse 21. geworden...


----------



## wallbreaker (24. Mai 2007)

ich denke mal den Umlenkhebel....


----------



## Peter Lustig (25. Mai 2007)

moin
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=320115526685&fvi=1
...viel zu teuer ich weis, wills denk jetzt aber wirklich verkaufen....
denkt ihr ich bekomms für 2500 los??

mfg michi


----------



## bestmove (25. Mai 2007)

klares NEIN!


----------



## Peter Lustig (25. Mai 2007)

wieviel meint ihr bekomm ich noch?


----------



## Saci (25. Mai 2007)

en kasten bier und 3 inne fresse


----------



## Saci (25. Mai 2007)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2007)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> moin
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=320115526685&fvi=1
> ...viel zu teuer ich weis, wills denk jetzt aber wirklich verkaufen....
> denkt ihr ich bekomms für 2500 los??
> ...



Wenn man sich die Teile die drann sind anschaut würde ich es net für weniger hergeben.

G.


----------



## Human 2.0 (25. Mai 2007)

Hey Jungs,

hab ein Problem mit meinem Switch. Und zwar knaxt bei mir Hinterbau  und/oder Tretlager. Und zwar nur wenn ich stark pedaliere. z.B steiler Anstieg und wenn ich beim Treten das Bike hin und her kippe. 
Hab jetzt grad die schrauben an der Schwinge nachgezogen. Jetzt ist es eher schlimmer. Meine vermutung defekte lager. was meint ihr?  

Dann hab ich mir die Avid Code geholt. Montiert probe gefahren - alles top. Heute fahr ich und hab ein derbes vibrieren am Hinterbau. Das Vibrieren geht soger hoch bis zum Lenker. Ich vermute ein Zusammenhang mit dem Hinterbau?  
Sufu: ergab threads mit ähnlichen Problemen nur leider keine Lösung. 

Naja, werds Bike morgen mal zum Händler bringen


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. Mai 2007)

2.500 ist schon ein heftiger preis aber ist schon auch ein schmuckes radel
radgroesse ist wohl 26 zoll ? und 16,5" die rahmengroesse

versuch es mal mit kupferpaste an am hinterbau an den gelenken zum "knochen"
hatte ich auch mal beim switch hinterbau genau wie du beim reintreten mit kupferpaste schmieren
vor allem am oberen gelenk dann ist es behoben hatte nie wieder probleme ...
und fuer alle switcher auch mal die schrauverbindung der beiden hinterbau streben kontrollieren 
die loesen sich gern mal fuehlt sich dann sschwammig an und koennte auch ein grund fuer 
vibrationen usw sein  allgemein sollten alle schrauben verbindungen und lager regelmaesig kontrolliert werden


kupferpaste hilft auch bei bremsen einfach etwas zwischen sattel und rahmen bei der montage
hatte das mal bei einer formular oro (hoffnungslos) leider hoert man das von der code des oefteren , viel erfolg


----------



## Human 2.0 (25. Mai 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> 2.500 ist schon ein heftiger preis aber ist schon auch ein schmuckes radel
> radgroesse ist wohl 26 zoll ? und 16,5" die rahmengroesse
> 
> versuch es mal mit kupferpaste an am hinterbau an den gelenken zum "knochen"
> ...



Danke   Werd ich versuchen!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Mai 2007)

Oder es ist das Innenlager, wenns Geräusche beim Pedalieren macht, der Rest ist Einbildung??!

@PeterLustig:

Naja, weniger ist das Rad kaum wert bzw. man wills halt nicht für weniger hergeben! Nur die Chance, dass es jemand komplett für einen für beide Seiten Fairen Preis abnimmt, ist sehr gering!

Dann lieber doch in Einzelteilen verkaufen. Bestimmt haste ja ein neues Projekt, vllt. kannste da was behalten und erstmal weiterfahren oder was weiss ich...

Oder ich geb Dich einfach 2 Kasten Bier und 6 inne Fresse dafür...


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. Mai 2007)

Fettes bike Saci!


----------



## kreisel (26. Mai 2007)

Kann jemand sagen aus welchem Jahr dieser Rahmen ist?:


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Mai 2007)

Meines Wissens nach ist das das allererste Switch, das 2002 vorgestellt wurde!


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, ist ein 2002er.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (26. Mai 2007)

Besten Dank! Woran habt Ihr erkannt, dass es ein 2002er ist - an den Farben?
Taugt der was und kennt jemand die Geo-Daten von diesem Schätzchen?
Hat sich im Laufe der Zeit überhaupt was an dem Rahmen (außer den Farben) und der Geo gegenüber dem 2005 geändert?

Gruß

Kreisel


----------



## kreisel (26. Mai 2007)

Oha, wenn man mal googlet findet man sowas:

www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/rockymountain_switch_0803.pdf

Ist vielleicht auch für andere interessant?!

Was mir nicht so gefällt ist der FW hinten mit nur 125 mm. Lässt sich das ändern z. B. anderer Dämpfer?
Wie lang ist überhaupt der verbaute Dämpfer?


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Mai 2007)

Ich denke das wichtigste ist die veränderte Dämpfereinbaulänge, wodurch eine höhere Haltbarkeit der Dämpfer gewährleistet wird. Von daher würde ich zu einem der neueren Baujahre raten. 


Schau doch mal hier, da findest Du alles:

http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2003/freeride/switchltd.aspx

Ist zwar "nur" ab 2003, aber immerhin!


----------



## kreisel (26. Mai 2007)

Tja, da ist halt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben. Die Rocky Mountain HP beginnt leider erst ab 2003 und zu diesem Jahrgang wurde das Switch gundlegend überarbeitet. Hat also mit dem 2002er nix mehr zu tun?!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Mai 2007)

kreisel schrieb:


> ...Taugt der was...
> Hat sich im Laufe der Zeit überhaupt was an dem Rahmen (außer den Farben) und der Geo gegenüber dem 2005 geändert?...





kreisel schrieb:


> ...Lässt sich das ändern z. B. anderer Dämpfer?
> Wie lang ist überhaupt der verbaute Dämpfer?



IMHO taugt der nicht soviel, da er zu schwer ist für so "wenig" Federweg.
Überhaupt war die vordere Dämpferaufnahme erst ab 04 nicht mehr unterdimensioniert, vorher gabs hier und da mal Probleme, am Loch ists hier und da mal aufgerissen.
Die Geo ist wohl mehr oder weniger gleich geblieben, das Tretlager ist halt durch den höheren Federweg ein wenig nach oben gewandert.
Der Dämpfer könnte ein 165er oder ein 174er sein, 38 und 42? mm Hub. Jörg weiss da mehr.

Längerer Dämpfer ist tabu! Hatte das mal mit nem 190er an nem '03er probiert, war megak4cke!

Mit einer '03er Wippe könnte man evtl. 152mm FW rausholen, doch an so eine Wippe wird man nicht rankommen bzw. wirds unrentabel...


Im Großen und Ganzen betrachtet ist der Rahmen wohl nur noch für Sammler interessant, für ernsthaften Freeride gibts mittlerweile besseres bzw. für Enduro gibts leichteres!


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Mai 2007)

kreisel schrieb:


> Was mir nicht so gefällt ist der FW hinten mit nur 125 mm. Lässt sich das ändern z. B. anderer Dämpfer?
> Wie lang ist überhaupt der verbaute Dämpfer?



Originalmaß: 165mm/38mm Hub
Von DNM gibt es einen Dämpfer der bei gleicher Länge mehr Hub hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (26. Mai 2007)

Hab ne 180mm DNM Burner RLC Dämpfer an meinem 03er/18" Switch verbaut - tip top ! Dank dem Lockout kann man locker Höhenmeter abspulen.

Für den 16.5 Rahmen geht's knapp nicht - Piggy Back touchiert das Sitzrohr, ausser man feilt ca. 5mm vom Sitzrohr ab.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Mai 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Originalmaß: 165mm/38mm Hub
> Von DNM gibt es einen Dämpfer der bei gleicher Länge mehr Hub hat.



Aber Jörg meinte mal zu mir, dass es eben nicht ein 165er ist, zumindest beim 03er, sonder ein 174er oder sowas


----------



## kreisel (26. Mai 2007)

Gut, besten Dank! Dann lasse mer de Finger von dem Rahme!


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Mai 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Aber Jörg meinte mal zu mir, dass es eben nicht ein 165er ist, zumindest beim 03er, sonder ein 174er oder sowas



Kreisel´s Frage galt aber doch dem 02er Modell und das hat definitiv ein 165er Einbaumaß!

Bezogen auf das 03er Modell hast du völlig Recht,da wurde dieses absolut krumme Einbaumaß verwendet.


----------



## wallbreaker (26. Mai 2007)

Um jetzt nochmal meine Frage aufzugreifen, kann ich an einem 05er Moko Rahmen die neue Wippe vom beispielsweise 06er oder 07er einbauen und wenn ja was gibt es für Bezugsquellen .....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Mai 2007)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Um jetzt nochmal meine Frage aufzugreifen, kann ich an einem 05er Moko Rahmen die neue Wippe vom beispielsweise 06er oder 07er einbauen und wenn ja was gibt es für Bezugsquellen .....



Ich glaube nicht, dass dies passen würde! Wenn überhaupt Platz vorhanden, Hinterbaubreite gleich usw., dann geht die gewünschte Kinematik (Federungscharakteristik) komplett flöten, evtl. wird die GEO verhunzt usw...

Es bringt nix! Zu beziehen sollte das Ding über BikeAction sein, aber IMHO nicht gerade günstig, und obs dann noch passt usw....

Es bringt nix, weder Optik noch Funktion, allenfalls viel Arbeit und die oben genannten Nachteile...

Es Fragt ja auch keiner, ob man den RMX Hinterbau ans Switch schrauben kann oder nen Rennradlenker an nen CC Bike     Oder einen VW Golf VR6 Motor in nen Lupo


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Mai 2007)

Es fragt ja auch keiner, ob man Wellensittiche im Aquarium halten kann.
Oder Feuerzeuge mit Kerosin betreiben kann...
oder aber, ob man auch eine runde Calzone bekommen kann...
...     



Edith sagt:
Umso länger ich es mir ansehe, umso mehr glaube ich, dass es funzen könnte, aber wofür???











Ausser der Optik und evtl. dem Vorteil, dass man einen längeren Dämpfer verbauen könnte, was solls sonst bringen?

@PeterLustig: Warum magst Dein Switch verkaufen? Ober ist es nur zu dem Preis wie beim großen E zu haben und ansonsten untouchable? Ich finds gut, so wie es ist... Ich denke auch, dass wenn Du Dir was schwereres mit mehr Federweg rauslässt, das bringts nicht wirklich! glaub mir... Oder ist es echt nur das Geld?

Ich persönlich würde ein gut aufgebautes Switch von vor 06 nicht gegen ein 06er oder 07er tauschen wollen oder gar gegen ein RMX!


----------



## Human 2.0 (27. Mai 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde ein gut aufgebautes Switch von vor 06 nicht gegen ein 06er oder 07er tauschen wollen oder gar gegen ein RMX!



Ich würds defenitiv tauschen wollen!


----------



## Saci (27. Mai 2007)

ich red hier jetzt einfach mal für den peter lustich: also er hatt keine wirkliche lust und motivation mehr.. hatt das radl nu seit... kp.. glaub oktober und ist viell. erst 10 mal ernsthaft gefahrn 8also mal ne tour. 1m al bikepark ) und des wrs dann auch scho - und dafür is das radl (und auch das geld ins radl gesteckt wurde) ihm einfach nicht wert..... glaub ich hab seine meinung gnaz gut getroffn


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Mai 2007)

Schad.
Ich mein biken ist ja kein Hobby, es ist Bewegung, die man so braucht als Mensch, um nicht einzurosten.
Die einen gehen joggen, die anderen Biken, die anderen Nordic Walken oder schwimmen usw... naja. Mir kanns ja egal sein

Das Hobby Biken beginnt ja erst dort, wo die Bewegung auffhört: Am Bike rumschrauben, Fahrwerk abstimmen, tunen, fachsimpeln usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (27. Mai 2007)

bin mit meinem 2002er rahmen mehr als zufrieden  
 würd ihn auch wiederkaufen


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (27. Mai 2007)

möglicherweise an liebhaber abzugeben (zu verkaufen)
ergibt sich in den naechsten tagen bei bitte nur wirklichem interesse
bitte pn an mich

*neu[/B].wertig
rahmen RM switch stealth 16,5 neu
dhx 5.0 mit titanfeder neu
gabel Mz 66 ata (luftig leicht) neu
RF atlas neuRF dia. voraub lenker steuersatz neu
kefü e13 light neuthomson stütze neu

hope M4 + scram xo neuwertig
wtb sattel, nc mag. pedale, nokian gazza 80%




*


----------



## Gap______Jumper (28. Mai 2007)

Samstag war ja nicht so viel los in Winterberg, also für alle, die es noch nicht gesehen haben!
Fährt sich gut, nur Schwinge hat bisl Schraubensicherung gebrauchen können!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2007)

kreisel schrieb:


> Gut, besten Dank! Dann lasse mer de Finger von dem Rahme!



War 2Tage am Geißkopf, drum hab ich nichts geschrieben.
Aber hat sich ja erledigt. 
Denke für dich wäre des 04 oder 05er eine gute Wahl.

G.


----------



## Blitz2212 (28. Mai 2007)

Weis nicht ob das schon beantwortet wurde aber wie viel kilo bringt das Switch 1 auf die wage?


----------



## numinisflo (28. Mai 2007)

Ohne es genau zu wissen oder es jemals gehoben oder gewogen zu haben bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es als angebotenes Komplettbike wohl um die 20kg wiegen wird!


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Mai 2007)

Meins wog damals irgendwas so um 15,5 Kg - 16 Kg


----------



## numinisflo (29. Mai 2007)

Ich dachte er fragt nach dem 2007er Switch 1.


----------



## Blitz2212 (29. Mai 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich dachte er fragt nach dem 2007er Switch 1.



Ja ich meinte das 2007ner. Ich frage auch nur ob es uphill bzw. Tourentauglicher ist als das Kona Stinky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (29. Mai 2007)

Also ich würd sagen defenetiv tourentauglicher als das Stinky!
Meins wiegt, mit aktuellem Aufbau, ca 17,5 Kg - Switch 1.0 von 2006


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2007)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> Also ich würd sagen defenetiv tourentauglicher als das Stinky!
> Meins wiegt, mit aktuellem Aufbau, ca 17,5 Kg - Switch 1.0 von 2006



Hmmm das wundert mich aber sehr. 
Mein Switch 3.0 2006 16,5" wiegt 20,6 Kg 

Du sparst durch Dämpfer, Gabel, Reifen, weg lassen des Umwerfers plus Anbau einer Kettenführung 3 Kilogramm!  

Da sag ich mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Magnum 204 (29. Mai 2007)

So jetzt hab ich mein Bike auch mal gewogen 

bin bei 18,5kg fürn 2006 Switch 1.0

so wies hier ist:






MFG


----------



## Alesana (29. Mai 2007)

und da geht noch einiges runter


----------



## numinisflo (30. Mai 2007)

Und mit gescheiten Reifen dann auch wieder einiges rauf!


----------



## Human 2.0 (31. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle gegen den Big Betty Triple Com. habt!?
In Wildbad hat er auf der DH STrecke top gehalten. Meine Kumpels hatten reihe weise nen Platten mit ihren Highrollern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (31. Mai 2007)

Noch was... da ich in der Firma sehr günstig an Mavic LFR rankomme stehe ich vor der Wahl:

Deetraks oder Deemax?

Was meint ihr? optisch?


Welche Deemax würde ich für mein Switch brauchen? 
Die Standard? Die mit der 12x150 Achse passen ja nicht,oder?


----------



## numinisflo (31. Mai 2007)

Gegen die Big Betty habe ich an und für sich nichts - vor allem wusste ich nicht das es sowas auch als triple compound gibt, geht das dann wahrscheinlich auch mehr in Richtung Pannenschutz und DH Pneu vermute ich mal?!? Denn das die normale Big Betty nicht mit einem Minion oder meinen Syncroswalzen mithalten kann ist ja wohl klar.


Bei deiner LRS-Frage würde ich definitiv zu den Deemax greifen. Sind leichter als die Deetraks und wohl einfach der bessere Laufradsatz! 


Gruß

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (31. Mai 2007)

DeeMax - und das nicht nur optisch. Ist ja technisch wesentlich sophisticateter.

Maxtal, statt Standard Alu - super fest; Geschweisst nicht gesteckt; UST...usw.

150x12 passt natürlich nicht. Als ganz normale! Ich hab schon meinen 3. Satz DeeMax und schwör drauf - selten so einen guten LRS gehabt.


BigBetty IST ******** wenn man Freeride als "Downhill" interpretiert - als echter FR Reifen sicher aber gut.


----------



## Human 2.0 (31. Mai 2007)

Allright! Dann werde ich die Deemax nehmen. Waren eh meine Favoriten, aber ich dachte ne 2. Meinung schadet nie...  und bei dem Preis  

Klar, also in Vigo würde ich auch nicht mit den Big Bettys an den Start gehen. Aber ich finde mit Triple Com und DH Karkasse machen die sich ganz gut fürs "grobe" FR.  

schönen abend noch...


----------



## Sw!tch (31. Mai 2007)

würd bei der wahl zwischen deemax und deetrax auf jedenfall auch die deemax nehmen, die sind nicht miteinander vergleichbar. aber hey, an dein rad passen die echt überhaupt nicht 

denk doch mal über hope proII naben nach. in rot. passen meiner meinung nahc perfekt zu deinem bike. ergänzen sich wunderbar mit dem roco und den anderen farben! und sind leicht... sehr leicht! die hintere wiegt grademal 300 gramm. wenn du glück hast sogar drunter 
ich hätte mich dann noch für die spank subrosa felgen entschieden weil die echt leicht sind! ansonsten halt sun mtx oder mavic ex 729! 

meine persönliche empfehlung

 ( waren bei mir zuerst auch geplant, geht nciht aufgrund geldbedarfes für ein neues projekt )


----------



## Human 2.0 (31. Mai 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> würd bei der wahl zwischen deemax und deetrax auf jedenfall auch die deemax nehmen, die sind nicht miteinander vergleichbar. aber hey, an dein rad passen die echt überhaupt nicht
> 
> denk doch mal über hope proII naben nach. in rot. passen meiner meinung nahc perfekt zu deinem bike. ergänzen sich wunderbar mit dem roco und den anderen farben! und sind leicht... sehr leicht! die hintere wiegt grademal 300 gramm. wenn du glück hast sogar drunter
> ich hätte mich dann noch für die spank subrosa felgen entschieden weil die echt leicht sind! ansonsten halt sun mtx oder mavic ex 729!
> ...



ne, also wenn dann kommt nur Mavic in Frage - ich wäre blöd wenn nicht...
werd ziemlich sicher die Deemax nehmen. Und wegen der Farben - ich denk das passt ganz gut.  
Aber trotzdem danke für die empfehlungen!


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Mai 2007)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> ne, also wenn dann kommt nur Mavic in Frage - ich wäre blöd wenn nicht...



Dann bezieh doch auch mal die Crossmax SX in die engere Wahl mit ein.
Die sind im Satz nochmal 500gr leichter als die Deemax aber trotzdem auch sehr stabil-da bis 120Kg Fahrergewicht freigegeben!
Optisch käme dein Switch damit allerdings schon recht schlicht daher...

Bei Interresse hätte ich einen absolut neuwertigen Satz im Angebot


----------



## Human 2.0 (31. Mai 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Dann bezieh doch auch mal die Crossmax SX in die engere Wahl mit ein.
> Die sind im Satz nochmal 500gr leichter als die Deemax aber trotzdem auch sehr stabil-da bis 120Kg Fahrergewicht freigegeben!
> Optisch käme dein Switch damit allerdings schon recht schlicht daher...
> 
> Bei Interresse hätte ich einen absolut neuwertigen Satz im Angebot



Ja, habe ich schon. Aber die sind mir zu schlicht. Und was aushalten sollten die felgen dann schon... 


Mal was anderes hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem MP3 von Mavic - als der Sondergarantie oder wie auch immer man das bezeichnet. Lohnt sich das?


----------



## Frorider86 (1. Juni 2007)

Huhu, ich nochma ...diesma mit meinem kompletten Switch 







Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Switch Sl 2005
Dämpfer: FOX RP 23
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyric U-Turn
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThread
Lenker: FSA XC-280
Lenkergriffe: Salsa ODI
Vorbau: ST Straight Zero
Naben: DT Swiss FR 440
Felgen: DT Swiss 6.1 D
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
Bremse: Shimano Deore XT Vierkolben, 203er Scheiben
Schaltung: Sram X-9
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer Team
Kettenführung: DMR Elite Speed Guide
Pedale: DMR V12
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve DH
Sattel: WTB Pure-V

Gewicht liegt schätzungsweise bei 17Kg...genaues Gewicht folgt...


----------



## Jendo (1. Juni 2007)

Sehr schönes Bike!
Tolle Parts und selbst der Sattel mit diesem Armymuster stört nicht wirklich 
Schönes Wochenende,
JEndo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2007)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut dein Bike. 
Und komischerweiße stört nichtmal der Camosattel!

Gruß

FLO


Edit: Da war der Osten mit der gleichen Meinung etwas schneller.


----------



## Jendo (1. Juni 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Edit: Da war der Osten mit der gleichen Meinung etwas schneller.


...frühzeitiges Doping!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Frorider86

Sehr schöner Aufbau., nur die Kurbeln sind nicht so mein Fall...

Wie macht sich die Lyric im Switch??? Zufrieden?

MfG


----------



## Blitz2212 (1. Juni 2007)

So ich bin es noch mal, mir wurde vom Stinky doch sehr abgeraten weil es doch sehr schwer wäre mit dem Stinky bei Bergauffahrten. jetzt meine Frage ist das Switch 1.0 von 2007 besser wenn ich auch zum Bikepark/ zu den Spots fahren möchte.
Wäre dankbar gür Antworten


----------



## Redking (1. Juni 2007)

Blitz2212 schrieb:


> So ich bin es noch mal, mir wurde vom Stinky doch sehr abgeraten weil es doch sehr schwer wäre mit dem Stinky bei Bergauffahrten. jetzt meine Frage ist das Switch 1.0 von 2007 besser wenn ich auch zum Bikepark/ zu den Spots fahren möchte.
> Wäre dankbar gür Antworten



Hmm also das Switch ist bestimmt genauso schwer wie ein Stinky.
Mit einem Kettenblatt wird es halt schwieriger.
Also vieles hängt von deine Willen und dem Bums in deinen Beinen ab.
Geh mal davon dass das Bike ca.20Kilo wiegt.
Habe einen Freund der ist genauso wie ich(Switch) mit seinem Stinky überall hin.
Erst als er ein Stab hatte mochte er nicht mehr so häufig und so lang, lag aber daran das er nur noch ein Kettenblatt hatte.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Blitz2212 (1. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hmm also das Switch ist bestimmt genauso schwer wie ein Stinky.
> Mit einem Kettenblatt wird es halt schwieriger.
> Also vieles hängt von deine Willen und dem Bums in deinen Beinen ab.
> Geh mal davon dass das Bike ca.20Kilo wiegt.
> ...



OH nein das ist schlecht, ich will nicht so ein Freerider wie z.B. das Coiler. In meinen Augen sind das doch alles mehr Enduros. Switch oder auch das Stinky machen einfach mehr her und sind in meinen Augen so "richtige" Freerider.


----------



## Frorider86 (2. Juni 2007)

Jo,schön Dank für die Kommentare für mein Switch 
Hab die Mühle jetzt so wie ich sie haben will...evtl villt. noch´n Nokon Schaltzug...ma schaun.
Ah ja und Gewicht nicht ca. 17kg sondern ca. 16kg...wird heute nochma genau ermittelt




TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Hallo Frorider86
> 
> Sehr schöner Aufbau., nur die Kurbeln sind nicht so mein Fall...
> 
> ...



Also bis jetzt is die Lyric einfach nur  Gut abzustimmen, Dank Floatgate, high- und lowspeed und co.
Kann die Gabel bis jetzt nur empfehlen und is ma was anderes an nem Rocky, anstatt Marzocchi(schwerer) und FOX(teurer)
Heute wird sie ma auf Herz und Nieren getestet...heute gehts nach Hannover in Deister  

Allen ein schönes WE

Fetten Gruß
Der Frorider86


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Juni 2007)

*Nochmals für den Allroundeinsatz verändert durch eine schaltbare Kefü:​*



Die *MRP **- LRP* bekommt von mir die volle Punktzahl !!! 
Alle Gänge lassen sich problemlos durchschalten und auch beim Einsatz in Winterberg ist die Kette immer da geblieben wo sie hingehört.Zudem hat sie sich sauleicht angefühlt.Leider habe ich vergessen sie zu wiegen


----------



## Blitz2212 (2. Juni 2007)

So jetzt nochmal:
1. Wie viel Kilo wiegt das Switch 1.0 von 2007?
2. Sind auch mal Touren von 40-50 kilometern mit dem Switch 1.0 von 2007 möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valentin- (2. Juni 2007)

Blitz2212 schrieb:


> So jetzt nochmal:
> 1. Wie viel Kilo wiegt das Switch 1.0 von 2007?
> 2. Sind auch mal Touren von 40-50 kilometern mit dem Switch 1.0 von 2007 möglich?



Also ich fahre das gleiche Switch wie oben drüber abegebildet nur mit anderen Parts und fahre regelmäßig Touren mit > 60 km.
Das ist imho eine Frage der eigenen Konstitution nicht unbedingt des Bikes.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Human 2.0 (2. Juni 2007)

Blitz2212 schrieb:


> So jetzt nochmal:
> 1. Wie viel Kilo wiegt das Switch 1.0 von 2007?
> 2. Sind auch mal Touren von 40-50 kilometern mit dem Switch 1.0 von 2007 möglich?



zu 1. Also, laut der Freeride wiegt das 2er Switch von 07 mit den original Parts : 19,1
dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass des 1er bissle schwerer ist.

zu 2. Kann ich dir ned sagen. Redking fährt doch glaub Touren mit seinem 3er Switch. Ich denk das liegt halt auch daran wie fit du bist. Aber generel würd ich jetzt sagen, dass 40-50Km Touren mit nem +19Kg Bike nicht so das ware sind.
Aber andereseits mußt du es so sehen. Wenn du ein allroundbike haben willst, musst du gewisse Kompromisse eingehen. Denn was aushalten soll das Bike im Bikepark ja auch, oder? 
Also ich für meinen Teil kann dir das Switch echt nur empfehlen.


----------



## Blitz2212 (2. Juni 2007)

Ok danke für die ANtworten, dann werde ich mal zum Händler gehen und mir das Switch 1 mit 66 genauer anschauen.


----------



## Redking (2. Juni 2007)

Stimmt bin schon mit meinem Switch das 20,6 Kg Orginal wiegt Touren bis zu 70 Kilometern gefahren! Ca.1000Hm
Und in der Freeride (1/2006)wog es 19,6 also glaubt bitte nicht was in den Zeitschriften steht! 

Schau dir das Rad an und fahr es Probe und dann entscheide.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2007)

Um es einfach mal kurz zu machen:

- Es wurde mehrfach erwähnt das der Hobel ganz sicher seine 20kg wiegt. Das Switch ist mit absoluter Sicherheit kein Freeride-Tourer (keine Ahnung was das für ein Wort sein soll). Wenn du dein Hauptaugenmerk auf das Bergabfahren und Park legst ist es sicher eine sehr gute Wahl - legst du deine Prioritäten jedoch auf einen Großteil Touren mit Freerideanteil (schon wieder so eine Wortschöpfung, ich sehe den Robinho Jendo schon schreien vor lachen) würde ich mir sicher kein Switch kaufen (Achtung: Subjektive Meinungsäußerung), weil es da einfach deutlich leichteres und agileres gibt. Auch finde ich die Versenkbarkeit des Sattels beim Switch nicht völlig ausreichend für die Kombination beider Einsatzbereiche. So zumindest in meinem Fall.

- Ich bin auch schon mit meinem rmx "Freeridetouren" mit +1500hm komplett im stehen gefahren und war trotzdem schneller als andere mit mehr Kettenblättern und leichteren Bikes, aber es hat sowas von keinen Spaß gemacht und ist einfach eine Qual (und einfach in meinem Fall das Falsche Bike für so etwas). Wie Klaus es bereits richtig sagte hängt dies natürlich immer von deinem persönlichen Konditionsniveau ab. Wichtig finde ich einfach das du dir über deinen Einsatzbereich im Klaren bist - dann kann nicht viel schiefgehen bei der Wahl des richtigen Bikes!

Zusammenfassend ist das Switch ab 2006 für mich KEIN Allroundbike. Da würde ich die Jahrgänge davor eher in diesem Zusammenhang nennen. Das Bild vom Herrn Soulbrother ist dahingehend wohl ein gutes und zudem wunderschönes Beispiel. Super Bike!

So far.

FLO


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Juni 2007)

Ich habe auch über lange Zeit hinweg versucht ein Bike für alle Fälle zusammenzustellen und habe dieses Unterfangen mittlerweile aufgegeben. Ich habe dabei mit verschiedenen Rahmen, aber auch mit Rohloffnabe, Luftdämpfern usw. rumexperimentiert. Mittlerweile bin ich mir sicher, dass es nicht ein Bike für alle Fälle gibt, daher habe ich mir ein zweites zugelegt. Alles andere sind nur Kompromisse, die einen bei beiden Einsatzzwecken nicht richtig glücklich machen. Momentan bin ich mit meinem Ufo-ST 





und meinem Switch SL 2005 





absolut zufrieden und für alle Fälle gewappnet. Kauf Dir für Touren doch erstmal ein günstiges Bike und dann kannst Du nach und nach ein zweites Bike nach eigenen Wünschen aufbauen... 

So long, Timbow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blitz2212 (3. Juni 2007)

Ja ein günstiges Tourenbike habe ich schon, aber das Problem ist ich will im Bikepark 180 mm+ haben und muss zum Bikepark wohl oder übel eine 30-40 km tour machen.   Brauche unbendingt hilfe


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Juni 2007)

Hm, wie gesagt, den perfekten Kompromiss gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht! Wie sieht es mit Fahrgemeinschaft, Bus, Bahn... aus?


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juni 2007)

sei froh dass du nur 30 km zu nem bikepark hast und kauf dir ein switch!
und immer schön dran denken: ich hab nen park vor der nase, die anderen nicht. ich hab nen park vor der nase, die anderen nicht....


----------



## jam123 (3. Juni 2007)

Blitz2212 schrieb:


> Ja ein günstiges Tourenbike habe ich schon, aber das Problem ist ich will im Bikepark 180 mm+ haben und muss zum Bikepark wohl oder übel eine 30-40 km tour machen.   Brauche unbendingt hilfe



Dann bau dir ein Switch zusammen - Gabel senkbar, Dämpfer mit Lockout und zwei Sattelstützen (eine in den Rucksack). Eins zum "Touren" (bei mir 40cm) und eins zum Runterbrettern (bei mir 30cm).

Klar ist die Geo nicht vergleichbar mit ner CC-Feile aber man kann trotzdem lange (und steil) bergauf radeln.

Meine Konfig :
Switch 03 ausgelegt für 150/150 Federweg
130-170mm Breakout
DNM Burner RLC für 150mm FW
40cm Sattelstütze, Sattel gerade
30cm Sattelstütze, Sattel leicht nach oben geneigt

PS : ein Allroundbike ist immer ein Kompromiss !!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Juni 2007)

...Oder ein SWITCH mit ner Teleskop-Sattelstütze. Lässt sich leichter transportieren, das Teil...

Hab bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 

MfG


----------



## Blitz2212 (4. Juni 2007)

jam123 schrieb:


> Dann bau dir ein Switch zusammen - Gabel senkbar, Dämpfer mit Lockout und zwei Sattelstützen (eine in den Rucksack). Eins zum "Touren" (bei mir 40cm) und eins zum Runterbrettern (bei mir 30cm).
> 
> Klar ist die Geo nicht vergleichbar mit ner CC-Feile aber man kann trotzdem lange (und steil) bergauf radeln.
> 
> ...



Das klingt gar nicht so schlecht. ich weis leider nicht genau was eine Teleskop-Sattelstütze!
Und das mit 2 Sattelstützen ist auch nicht schlecht wobei ich mich frage ist der Sattel wenn ich mal eine Tour mache so wichtig, aber ansonsten muss ich da mal drüber nach denken.
und zur Gabel, geht den eine 66?

danke schon mal


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2007)

Blitz2212 schrieb:


> Das klingt gar nicht so schlecht. ich weis leider nicht genau was eine Teleskop-Sattelstütze!
> Und das mit 2 Sattelstützen ist auch nicht schlecht wobei ich mich frage ist der Sattel wenn ich mal eine Tour mache so wichtig, aber ansonsten muss ich da mal drüber nach denken.
> und zur Gabel, geht den eine 66?
> 
> danke schon mal



Also ich habe zwei Stützen und zwei Sättel.
Wichtig ist nur die Tourenstütze wenn du deine Knie nicht kaputt machen willst.
Außerdem kommst du mit der richtigen Sitzposition besser die Berge rauf da du die Kraft besser übertragen kannst.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Porto (5. Juni 2007)

hallo leute,

hab nen 06er rm switch rahmen zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen, am liebsten wäre mirn rmx. vielleicht auch was anderes könnt ihr mir helfen?

mfg porto


----------



## decolocsta (5. Juni 2007)

Bikemarkt???


----------



## Porto (5. Juni 2007)

ja da stets auch schon drin, zum 2ten mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Juni 2007)

ist ein 19 Zoll, gell!? Das ist mir definitiv zu groß...


----------



## decolocsta (5. Juni 2007)

Mit 19" kann nur Micheal Jordan Freeriden..... 

Naja, wenns da zum 2. mal drinsteht ohne das jemand interesse Zeigt würde ich mal schauen und evtl. was am Preis oder so ändern, eig. gehen die neuen Switch Rahmen schon rel. schnell weg....


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2007)

Porto schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> hab nen 06er rm switch rahmen zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen, am liebsten wäre mirn rmx. vielleicht auch was anderes könnt ihr mir helfen?
> 
> mfg porto



Grundsätzlich kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber ab einem gewissen Preis ist alles verhandelbar. Einfacher Deal: Du gibst mir dein Switch, legst mir die Summe des Listenpreises vom kommenden RM DH-ler drauf und bekommst meinen wunderschönen RMX Canuck Frame!

Ansonsten gibts die üblichen Möglichkeiten: eBay, DH-Rangers, usw......also Bike behalten oder unter Wert verschleudern.


----------



## Porto (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,

frage, welche größe hat dein rmx? sorry aber die 06er preisliste hab ich nicht. Habe nur dieses moutainbike magazin produktspecial 07. da kostet der switch rahmen 2500 und der rmx rahmen 3000,-. hast du die möglichkeit an die 06er preisliste ranzukommen? würdest du am preis was machen wollen? wie du sagtest ab einem gewissen Preis ist alles verhandelbar. ;-)

mfg porto


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe ich darf...

18"


----------



## Human 2.0 (6. Juni 2007)

Porto schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> frage, welche größe hat dein rmx? sorry aber die 06er preisliste hab ich nicht. Habe nur dieses moutainbike magazin produktspecial 07. da kostet der switch rahmen 2500 und der rmx rahmen 3000,-. hast du die möglichkeit an die 06er preisliste ranzukommen? würdest du am preis was machen wollen? wie du sagtest ab einem gewissen Preis ist alles verhandelbar. ;-)
> 
> mfg porto



Ja, aber man beachte das der Switch Rahmen, in dem Magazin, die stealth special edition ist + Roco Dämpfer...


----------



## wallbreaker (6. Juni 2007)

*Tach auch Gemeinde,

Ich wollte fragen was ihr so für mein Switch für einen Dämpfer empfehlt .... zurzeit ist irgendeinbillig X-Fusion Müll drin....

Ich habe jetzt bei eBay n schönen 5th element Air gesehen weiß aber nicht so recht ob der sooo gut ist wie ich mir denke..... auf jeden Fall ist er relativ billig  

Was ich noch so ins Auge gefasst habe ist:

DHX Air

DHX 5.0/4.0/3.0 (wenn mir jetzt da noch jemand Unterschiede erklären kann)

Manitou Swinger ..... obwohl ich da gehört habe, dass das Ansprechverhalten nicht so der Kracher sein soll......

EDIT: So dann habe ich nochwas gefunden, dass nennt sich Pearl ..... was haltet ihr davon ? 


Also vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus .... wallbreaker !*


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juni 2007)

Wenn der Preis sekundär ist würde ich mir ganz sicher nen DHX Air holen. Wäre definitiv meine Wahl für das 05er sl. 
Ich tendiere auch wieder dazu, mir einen Luftdämpfer einzubauen.


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Juni 2007)

Der Pearl ist nicht Übel, muss aber der 3.3 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (7. Juni 2007)

habe wahrscheinlich n normales kein SL Switch ....

Geld spielt schon ein Rolle ich bin nämlich zurzeit noch Schüler....

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ....!


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis sekundär ist würde ich mir ganz sicher nen DHX Air holen. Wäre definitiv meine Wahl für das 05er sl.
> Ich tendiere auch wieder dazu, mir einen Luftdämpfer einzubauen.



Dann darfst Du mir dein Bike definitiv nicht mehr geben!


----------



## wallbreaker (7. Juni 2007)

Mal ne Frage hat jemand das Switch mit Pearl oder 5th Element ?


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juni 2007)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> habe wahrscheinlich n normales kein SL Switch ....



Wenn du ein Switch Moko fährst ist das ein Switch SL mit anderer Lackierung.




Jendo schrieb:


> Dann darfst Du mir dein Bike definitiv nicht mehr geben!



Dir werde ich mein Bike sowieso nie wieder geben!


----------



## wallbreaker (7. Juni 2007)

gut zu wissen .... hab ich was gekauft was ich gar nicht wollte.... 

so und jetzt nich hauen für mein Nichtwissen ....

Hat jetzt jemand n Pearl in seinem Switch oder nicht ....


----------



## Sw!tch (7. Juni 2007)

hat hier niemand

probiers aus und erzähl uns deine erfahrungen! optisch passt er ja super ins moko... und is ganz sicher kein schlechter dämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. Juni 2007)

Der Unterschied zwischen SL und normalem Switch ist freundlich gesagt minimal. Das einzige, was da einen Unterschied im Gewicht bringt, ist der Dämpfer. Ansonsten sind es nur 100 oder 200g. Ich habe auch auf einen Luftdämpfer umgestellt, so spart man 900g Gewicht ein. In Winterberg und auf dem Trails bei mir habe ich ihn gefahren und kann absolut nicht klagen. Da ich in der Nähe von Hannover wohne und Reset/X-Fusion dort sind, habe ich den zu einem unschlagbaren Preis bekommen. Ich kann nicht über den Dämpfer klagen. Ist der O2 PVA.
Der Pearl ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, der DHX Air wird erst dann gut, wenn er noch einen Hebel zum verstellen des Propedal bekommt, also 2008.


----------



## numinisflo (8. Juni 2007)

Gerade wegen dem marginalen Unterschied ist es ja auch so seltsam, dass das sl keine Bikeparkfreigabe hat.
Wenn der Dämpfer wirklich günstig und gut von der Performance ist scheint das ja interessant zu sein, da mich bei allen anderen, gerade beim dhx air, die Preise einfach so dermaßen abschrecken. 
Kannst du noch ein paar Details zu der Performance berichten?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (8. Juni 2007)

Fahre den Pearl 3.1 in meinem switch und muss sagen, dass er hammermäßig funktioniert! zudem ist der sauleicht, er hält und ist günstig. kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ......Ich habe auch auf einen Luftdämpfer umgestellt, so spart man 900g Gewicht ein.....



Nene soviel kann es net sein. 
Ein ManitouSPV wiegt mit dicker 550 mal 2.3 Stahlfeder komplett 880g.
Und ein Fox RC mit 700 mal 2.3 Feder nur 800g.
Und wenn man sich eine VanillaC besorgt und eine Titanfeder die paßt dazu bekommt ist man auf DHX Luftdämpferniveau.

G.


----------



## el Lingo (8. Juni 2007)

Jörg, es ist schon richtig, was ich gesagt habe. Ich hatte einen 5th Element mit 650x2.3er Feder und das zusammen brachte ca 1100g auf die Waage. Von daher war das schon eine gute Entscheidung. 
Flo, zum Dämpfer will ich bis jetzt noch nicht so viel sagen, ausser dass er sich sehr gut anfühlt, sehr gut einstellbar ist und er sogar recht gute Reserven hat. Auf der DH-Strecke in Winterberg lag das Rad sehr ruhig. Dieses Wochenende wird er wieder einiges zeigen müssen, dann gebe ich gerne weitere Infos.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2007)

Ohhaaa, 1100g. 
Da hast du dich auf jedenfall richtig entschieden den zu entsorgen 

G.


----------



## jota (9. Juni 2007)

ich habe auch den 5th air eingebaut ,war eben günstig.
nach einer woche slowenien im männereinsatz,muß ich sagen . gut das ding.
hatte vorher einen fox rp3 den musste ich mit 18bar fahren und hat eine auffahrt überstanden.
der 5th air brauch nur 14 bar und hält . bei der verwindung des hinterbaus, ist die lagerung des 5th elements auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Saci (11. Juni 2007)

ma wieder nen foto... eigentlich hatt sich nich viel getan - außer die neuen bremsen... aber watt solls... lasst euch aus *gg*


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juni 2007)




----------



## wallbreaker (11. Juni 2007)

sehr schickes Fahrrad aber muss ich das verstehen, dass das Bild 2mal gepostet wurde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (11. Juni 2007)

Er hats nicht geschafft, wollte helfen, danach hat er Editiert...


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Juni 2007)

Yeeee, sehr schick! Bis auf die Kurbeln sorry, is mein Geschmack!
Grüße, Joe...


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2007)

Schönes Bike!
Und ich finde die xt-Kurbel immer noch besser als die meisten anderen vergleichbaren!


----------



## Saci (12. Juni 2007)

THX decolocsta...    - jetzt isses wenigstens auf der neuen seite *gg* 

dank an die andern... @ Flow Zero: joar... schwarze würdn sich echt au gut machn.. aber bin echt super zufriedn und solang noch alles gut läuft lass ichs ersma so.. hab annem andern radl Hone kurbeln- iell. mach ich die ma zum testen hier dran.. aber is eigentlich nur spielerei.. und am andern sehn die so gut aus... 

cheers


----------



## wallbreaker (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Gemeinde,
Habe mal wieder n Problem und zwar folgendes: 
Heute bin ich mit meinem Switch n bisschen in Park gefahren um n Bierchen zu trinken usw. und sofort.
Auf jeden Fall kam mir irgendwas locker vor und ich habe wie immer mein Steuersatz gecheckt, ob da alles in Ordnung war, und das wars auch. Dann schaute ich am Vorderrad, weil ich dachte es kommt von vorne. Mein Kumpel hat dann auch mal nach der Ursache gesucht und plötzlich seh ich, dass das ein Lager hinten locker (siehe Bild unten). Ich Toolkit rausgeholt Schraube festgezogen und weiter gefahren. Im Park angekommen habe ich die Schraube nochmal komplett rausgeschraubt und mir die ganze Sache nochmal in Ruhe angeschaut..... nun die Frage .....

Es dürfte doch an sich nicht normal sein, dass der Hinterbau und dessen Loch für die Schraube groß radiales Spiel um diese hat oder ? 
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Hinterbau an dieser Stelle ein bisschen ausgeschlagen ist oder ? 
Wenn ja was habt ihr für Vorschläge, dass zu beheben ? 

Kumpel meinte ich solls na Metallwerkstatt geben, die die Stelle ein bisschen aufbohren und ne Hülse einpressen.

PS: Rahmen ist ca. einen Monat alt vorher hatte den Rahmen Bommelmaster der meinte, er wäre schadenfrei.....

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und danke fürs lesen wallbreaker !!!


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Juni 2007)

hmmm... meine hauptlagerschraube dreht sich auch immer raus. ich hab das mal meinem bikeshop erzählt als die die kettenführung gerichtet haben und die meinten sie packen da n bisschen locktight? rauf. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sies gemacht haben weil sie sich nach wie vor rausdreht. is aber auch auf der schraube nix zu sehen, werd ich wohl demnächst ma mahcen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Hi Gemeinde,
> Habe mal wieder n Problem und zwar folgendes:
> Heute bin ich mit meinem Switch n bisschen in Park gefahren um n Bierchen zu trinken usw. und sofort.
> Auf jeden Fall kam mir irgendwas locker vor und ich habe wie immer mein Steuersatz gecheckt, ob da alles in Ordnung war, und das wars auch. Dann schaute ich am Vorderrad, weil ich dachte es kommt von vorne. Mein Kumpel hat dann auch mal nach der Ursache gesucht und plötzlich seh ich, dass das ein Lager hinten locker (siehe Bild unten). Ich Toolkit rausgeholt Schraube festgezogen und weiter gefahren. Im Park angekommen habe ich die Schraube nochmal komplett rausgeschraubt und mir die ganze Sache nochmal in Ruhe angeschaut..... nun die Frage .....
> ...



Mach doch mal Bild rein.

@Switch: Schraub mal den Dämpfer raus und schau ob die Schwinge bei richtig festgezogener Schraube auch schön leichtgängig ist.
Wenn so ist, dann ist der Loctite Tip net schlecht.


G.


----------



## wallbreaker (15. Juni 2007)

So das Bild ist drin, da sieht man erstmal welches Lager ich meine.
Und ich muss gestehen, ich denke mal, dass beim rumcruisen erstmal nichts passieren wird und auseinander bauen will es jetzt nicht, weil ich Kurbel abnehmen müsste und man auch nicht so viel sieht.....

Ist es denn normal, dass ich bei nicht angezogener Schraube den Hinterbau hin und herbewegen bzw. hoch-und runterbewegen kann ?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2007)

Hast du jetzt ein 05er oder ein 06er?
Aber du meinst schon dieses Lager?
Und wenn ja, dann ja...also zur Frage gemeint.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (15. Juni 2007)

Genau das Lager mein ich und ich habe ein 05er.....
auch wenn ich jetzt n anderes Bild geposted habe, hab halt einfach schnell eins bei google genommen was so zur Hand war....

Das komische ist, dass ich ne ganz andere Schraube als du habe, ich habe eine mit Rundkopf komischerweise....


----------



## ZWEIRATT (15. Juni 2007)

Ich sach doch ne Stahlbuchse auf beiden Seiten ,Loctite-Schraubensicherung und stabile Bolzen mit einer planen Fläche an der Buchse !!!Dann isses besser als jemals vorher.Alles andere währe Murks ,ums ma auf Deutsch zu sagen !Eine neue Schwinge kostet Dich bestimmt 300 Eusen oder oder so !
mfg.alex


----------



## ZWEIRATT (15. Juni 2007)

Aber das Bike ist echt geil Henning,das fährt sich wie ne EINS !!!**********10 Points !


----------



## Gap______Jumper (16. Juni 2007)

Ist vollkommen normal, auch wenn sowas vom Hersteller normalerweise vermieden werden sollte. Bei mir hat es sich auch öfters gelöst, bisl nervig nach jeder Abfahrt WiBe das Werkzeug rauszuholen! Ob Rund oder sonst was für ein Kopf ist egal, es kommt öfter vor als du denkst!
Habe bei mir Locktite auf das Gewinde gemacht und jetzt ist auch Ruhe, nur das Innenlager hatte sich noch gelöst weil die Führung bisl stark vibriert hat..

Greetz Derk


----------



## wallbreaker (17. Juni 2007)

Ist es denn normal, dass ich bei nicht angezogener Schraube den Hinterbau hin und herbewegen bzw. hoch-und runterbewegen kann ?

Die Frage ist mittlerweile noch nicht wirklich beantwortet .... was sacht ihr dazu? 

Weil dass sich die Schraube allgemein löst und das auch häufiger kann ja vorkommmen ist aber eine ganz andere Problematik ....


----------



## swuzzi (17. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute...............eine Katastrophe ist eingetroffen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich gehe kaputt,und das langsam aber sicher ,und je mehr ich darüber nachdenke was alles auf mich zukommt ,noch mehr....!
MEIN sWITCH R:S: RAHMEN HAT AN DEM SCHWINGENLAGER-SCHWEISSNAHT RISSE!
Also im A....!
Wat nun?
Gekauft habe ich ihn über E-Bay beim Sporthaus in Bayern.Niegelnagel neu mit Rechnung im September 05.Ist Modell 04 Ritchie Schley Edition in Braun.(Schaut mal lieber nach,Jungs!)
Bin wirklich sogut wie kaum damit gefahren 2-3 mal im Park, aber nicht höher als 2m dropps,eigentlich lachhaft!Die anderen 20 mal bin ich "schichi micki"auf Teerstrassen  mit der Fammily Sonntags ausgeritten!
Bitte helft mir weiter,weil ich schon des öffteren gelesen habe das es via Garantieansprüche sehr mau aussieht.!
Hat Rocky Mountain 2 Jahre Garantie?
Erst  Händler kontaktiuren?
Oder sofort Rocky Mountain?
Oder Rocky Mountain Händler um dei Ecke....??
Wat nu?
Kann mir einer eventuell weiterhelfen oder hat Erfahrung!!!
Danke im Voraus...Swuzzi
Naja,habe noch mein altes Yeti und oder auch mein Intense ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Juni 2007)

@ swuzzi:
Rechnung vom September 2005 -> Gewährleistung bis September 2007. Der Händler, wo du es gekauft hast, ist hier erstmal der alleinige Ansprechpartner.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## swuzzi (18. Juni 2007)

Super Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort,echt Klasse!
Das sind noch MTB Kollegen,die sich mit dem Sport identifizieren und nicht nur auf Kommerz aussind.
Was meint ihr:Reparieren die den Rahmen oder muss ich meinem Braunen Servus sagen und mich mit einem neuen Rahmen begnügen??

P.S:und gerade hat sich noch herausgestellt das unsere älteste Tochter keine Mandelentzündung hat sondern Feifrisches-Drüsenfieber(also ab ins Krankenhaus)---
Bin ich ein Glückspilz?Und das mit der Tochter und dem Rahmen binnen 36STD.----------------------ich geh Kaputt-----!Da wird sogar das biken zur Nebensache!Aber zur einzig Schönen!!!
Gruss und Danke nochmals.....
Swuzzi


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juni 2007)

Viel Glück u. gute Besserung vor allem deiner Tochter.
Zu deinem Rahmen: Wenn der richtig gerissen ist kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie man das reparieren soll - in so einem Fall gibt es wohl Ersatz. Deshalb schnellstmöglich zu deinem Händler und alles abklären, wie Sigi es bereits sagte.


----------



## swuzzi (19. Juni 2007)

Alles klaro!
Die Komponenten habe ich gestern Abend schon mal damontiert und ihn in den Originalkartong gepackt.Die Belege kopiert,noch ein Abschlussfoto geschossen und jetzt fehlt nur noch eine kurze Beschreibung.Und dann geht er morgen ab zur Post!
Ich frage mich nur was für einen Rahmen ich eventuell bekomme!Immerhin hatte ich einen relativ seltenen Spezialedition-Rahmen und soeinen hätte ich auch gerne wieder.(Switch-Stealth,RMX wäre super)!Soll ich einen kurzen Brief an Rocky beilegen wo ich noch den Ein  oder Anderen Wusch bezüglich des Neurahmens mitteile?200-300 euros würde ich sogar drauflegen!!
Oder,ist das zu abgezockt,wobei ich ja denke"Warum"?Immerhin war meiner ja ein SE -Rahmen!
Was meint ihr??

Jette jetzt wieder ins Hospital zu meinen Mädels und bin schon in gedanken bei den Antworten die Ihr mir geschrieben habt.Denn ihr seit immer soooooooooooo flottt!!!
Danke SWUZZI


----------



## der_dealer (19. Juni 2007)

Hi, Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer dieses Switches:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140123464784

Ich bin es leider noch nicht gefahren, fahre aber am Wochenende zu meinen Eltern nach Winterberg wo es auch residiert. 

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem: Ich hab in Erfahrung gebracht, dass der Vorbesitzer wohl ein Fliegengewicht mit 65 Kilo war, und dementsprechend auch die Feder im dämpfer dimensioniert ist.

Bei bike action kann man nachlesen, dass eine 700er feder bei diesem 18 Zoll Rahmen beim Vanilla R die Standard feder war. 

1. Ist diese bei meinen 85 Kilo gut?
2. Ich will natürlich keine fox feder kaufen, da ich als Student nicht unbedingt    im Geld schwimme . Sprechen die manitou federn anders an? (Sprich muss ich viell. bei manitou zu einer härteren oder etwas weicheren greifen?)

Hatte diese im netz gefunden: http://mcg-parts.de/shop/index.php?p=detail&anr=32005277


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Juni 2007)

Kauf ruhigen Gewissens eine Manitou. Die Fox sind zwar leichter, aber das war mir auch keine 60â¬ Aufpreis wert - wegen ein paar Gramm.


----------



## der_dealer (20. Juni 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort iNSANE. Ich muss sagen ein Post von dir über Federn in einem anderen Beitrag hat mir auch sehr geholfen.

Es will nicht zufällig jemand eine 05er Marzocchi FR1 - ETA mit 130mm gegen eine Z150 FR oder FR1 mit 150mm oder Z1 LIGHT tauschen?
130mm scheint mir für das Switch etwas unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Jendo (20. Juni 2007)

Yo, an dieser Stelle alles Gute an Felix aka iNSANE! aka BigHuckingMonsterEnduroFreerideLightDHAllBikerMountain FREAK! 

Hau rein und feier schön


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Juni 2007)

Hey Jendo, aka Rob J aka Robert J...
DANKE! Freut mich sehr wenn Du an mich denkst! Ich schick Dir auch bald mal wieder nen Paar Bananen in die Zone 
Gruß, da Felix


----------



## el Lingo (21. Juni 2007)

Felix, schick ihm lieber Kiwis. Aber nicht, dass dann als Antwort zurück kommt:"Vielen Dank für die Zitronen, sie waren aber leider schon alle angeschimmelt und hatten Haare..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lustig (24. Juni 2007)

Schauts euch einfach an und bietet bei Interesse mit !

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Artikelnummer:320129533390


----------



## Saci (1. Juli 2007)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Schauts euch einfach an und bietet bei Interesse mit !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




^^Jetzt isses wech


----------



## Magnum 204 (1. Juli 2007)

So hier mal ein paar Updates:

Vorbau:RF Diabolus
Lenker:RF Diabolus
Griffe:RF Lock On
Sattel:WTB Devo
Schaltung:Sram X9


----------



## Alesana (1. Juli 2007)

Sattel ist schon viel besser, sieht gleich um einiges schöner aus!


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Juli 2007)

jap, zustimmung. obwohls noch schönere sättel gibt aber naja nä, hab selber keinen.

btw, at stylobasti meine neue gabel passt ohne was untern konus zu legen unterm rahmen durch, wenn auch extrem knapp 

fotos kommen bald


----------



## Alesana (2. Juli 2007)

und wieso geht das bei mir nicht?  hast du 16,5"?


----------



## Xexano (2. Juli 2007)

@Magnum: Die Griffe kannst du dir wahrscheinlich bald in die Tonne kloppen. Zuerst war ich auch von denen begeistert: Sehr griffig und bequem etc. etc. 

Jedoch habe ich bald feststellen müssen, dass diese Griffe nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei sind. 1. (ist aber natürlich) Die Griffe nutzen sehr schnell ab 2. Die Griffe werden zwar geschraubt etc., jedoch ist die Plastikhülle der Griffe nicht gerade sehr stabil --> wenn du irgendwo runterdroppst, kann es passieren, dass die Löcher reissen und dann ein Griff quer durch den Lenker wandert.... (Mir ist das schon passiert)

Wenn ich mir hingegen z.B. die Lock On's von Spank anschaue: Wesentlich stabileres Alu etc. --> klarer Vorteil gegenüber den RMB-Griffen zum gleichen Preis!

Sorry, dass ich das sagen musste, ist aber leider so.


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> @Magnum: Die Griffe kannst du dir wahrscheinlich bald in die Tonne kloppen. Zuerst war ich auch von denen begeistert: Sehr griffig und bequem etc. etc.
> 
> Jedoch habe ich bald feststellen müssen, dass diese Griffe nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei sind. 1. (ist aber natürlich) Die Griffe nutzen sehr schnell ab 2. Die Griffe werden zwar geschraubt etc., jedoch ist die Plastikhülle der Griffe nicht gerade sehr stabil --> wenn du irgendwo runterdroppst, kann es passieren, dass die Löcher reissen und dann ein Griff quer durch den Lenker wandert.... (Mir ist das schon passiert)
> 
> ...




Oder die Bellacoola Griffe   Da kann man sich sogar die Farbzusammenstellung frei wählen! Und mittlerweile gibt es auch mehr Farben als die im Internet stehen!

Nur so nebenbei...


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Juli 2007)

hab 16.5" ja. wobei es wirklich wie gesagt extrem knapp is, weiß nciht wies is wenn sie sich bei nem sturz oder so verwindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (2. Juli 2007)

Ist der Gummi bei den Bellacoola Griffen den haltbarer?


----------



## frezzy (2. Juli 2007)

Hi, hier mein Switch Stealth, größere Foto´s in meiner Galerie


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo, mal ne wichtige Frage, meint ihr das ein 16,5" Switch (alte Bauart) noch fahrbar sind bei 1,85 Körpergröße?
Will hauptsächlich Spaß damit, also Freeriden usw. weniger Touren durchaus mal 20 km oder so...

danke schon mal


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Juli 2007)

also ich hab mit meinem switch auch schon ~30km touren gemacht, allerdings fast die ganze zeit im stehen. ich hätte schon lieber nen 18" rahmen aber beim springen und downhillen machts sowas von laune! werd mir aber demnächst noch ne zweite lange sattelstütze kaufen mit sttel in tourenposition.

wie gesagt, ich hätt aber lieber nen 18er und würde dir den auch empfehlen. der 16,5er geht wiederum bei dirtjumps ganz gut.
achja bin 1,86


----------



## DC. (3. Juli 2007)

> also ich hab mit meinem switch auch schon ~30km touren gemacht, allerdings fast die ganze zeit im stehen. ich hätte schon lieber nen 18" rahmen aber beim springen und downhillen machts sowas von laune! werd mir aber demnächst noch ne zweite lange sattelstütze kaufen mit sttel in tourenposition.



dem bleibt nichts hinzuzufügen ! 
bergauf....naja
bergab...superspass 
....ach ja. bin mit meinem 16,5 sehr zufrieden und will kein 18"


----------



## frezzy (3. Juli 2007)

also ich hab ein 18 RMX und ein 18 Switch und bin 177cm groß!
fahre nur Park, hab mal ein 16,5 probiert, mir ist aber das 18 lieber

würde sagen ist geschmacksache!

"bergauf" mit nem 16 oder 18er  
also ich kenn nur 2er oder 4er gondeln!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (3. Juli 2007)

Das prob ist das man keine 18"er günsitg bekommt, 16,5 liegen an jeder Ecke, und ich will endlich ein Switch, dh. die Überlegung ja oder nein....


----------



## frezzy (3. Juli 2007)

@decolocsta

also meiner meinung ist ein 18er genau so leicht zu bekommen wie ein 16,5er

kleiner Tipp, den wahrscheinlich eh jeder kennt!

[email protected]
auch im Ebay unter dem Benutzer "wischili" zu finden

hat so ziemlich jedes Rocky auf Lager und das zu super Preisen! nicht vergessen zu handeln!!!!


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juli 2007)

Ja, hab schon angefragt, nix zu machen, und das S1 ist halt schon komplett für 1600 zu bekommen, neu ....


----------



## frezzy (3. Juli 2007)

würd dir sowieso die neue Geo empfehlen, also ab 2006
hat fast 3 cm mehr Federweg!

oder willst du genau aus diesem Grund das 2005er???

2006 oder 2007 wird er sicher noch haben in 18


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juli 2007)

Will definitiv ein altes, also von 04 bis 05, die Optik hat es mir angetan, ausserdem rüste ich ja  vom Big Air ab zum Switch, alles andere wäre wieder ein Upgrade in Sachen brachialität....
Denk mit dem alten Switch kann man auch genug anstellen und an die Grenze werd ich es dh. sicher nicht bringen, das neue ist mir zu schwer, klobig und hässlich...


----------



## frezzy (3. Juli 2007)

geschmacksache


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juli 2007)

Ja sicher, ist halt ein ausgewachsener Freerider, und das brauch ich nicht....
naja, ist auch egal...

Also, 1 Meter 85 und 16,5 Zoll, wird der Deco das verfluchen oder Spaß haben können?


----------



## el Lingo (3. Juli 2007)

Das geht schon, keine Sorge!


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juli 2007)

Das geht schon Deco, nur würde ich es definitiv probieren, da hier im Thread die Meinungen zur Größenwahl schon immer komplett auseinander gehen. 
Ein Teil kommt mit den kleineren Größen gut zurecht, der andere bevorzugt die größeren Rahmen - teils recht unabhängig von der Körpergröße.

Ich bin ca. 184cm und kann ausschließlich mit 18" etwas anfangen!

FLO


----------



## Jendo (3. Juli 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das geht schon Deco, nur würde ich es definitiv probieren, da hier im Thread die Meinungen zur Größenwahl schon immer komplett auseinander gehen.
> Ein Teil kommt mit den kleineren Größen gut zurecht, der andere bevorzugt die größeren Rahmen - teils recht unabhängig von der Körpergröße.
> 
> Ich bin ca. 184cm und kann ausschließlich mit 18" etwas anfangen!
> ...



Ich hatte es ja schon per PM geschrieben, das ich mit Flo seinem 18" Switch am Gardasee hervorragend zurecht gekommen bin! Ich bin 174cm groß und da liegt der 18" etw3as satter im groben geläuf und ist nicht ganz so wendig wie mein ehemaliges 16,5" Switch, aber bei 185cm kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das man falsch auf dem 18zöller wäre...

Aber wie Flo schon andeutete, Geschmacksache!

Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (3. Juli 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> @Magnum: Die Griffe kannst du dir wahrscheinlich bald in die Tonne kloppen. Zuerst war ich auch von denen begeistert: Sehr griffig und bequem etc. etc.
> 
> Jedoch habe ich bald feststellen müssen, dass diese Griffe nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei sind. 1. (ist aber natürlich) Die Griffe nutzen sehr schnell ab 2. Die Griffe werden zwar geschraubt etc., jedoch ist die Plastikhülle der Griffe nicht gerade sehr stabil --> wenn du irgendwo runterdroppst, kann es passieren, dass die Löcher reissen und dann ein Griff quer durch den Lenker wandert.... (Mir ist das schon passiert)
> 
> ...



Hallo Juli ähmmm Xexano,
sorry mit den Griffen kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen Meine halten seit mehr als 2100Kilometer. Gut sind jetzt abgegriffen. Ich habe dir bei ddeine frühzweitig gesagt das du eine Madenschraube verloren hast. Wenn du dann ohne diese weiterfährst kann so etwas passieren. 
Aber gut Sturzemfindlicher sind sie, sonst wäre bei dir ja auch nichts passiert.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (3. Juli 2007)

Na habe wir wieder das Größenberatungs Thema! 

Na ja was sind schon 30 Kilometer Touren mit eine 16,5" Switch06 wenn man damit auch 70 Kilometer schafft! 

Es soll halt jeder selbst entscheiden was geht. 

Habe nie bereut das 16,5" genommen zu haben.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juli 2007)

Hm, wenn ich wüsste wie groß du bist würde ich mir leichter tun aus deinem Post ne Aussage zu entnehmen


----------



## Redking (3. Juli 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich wüsste wie groß du bist würde ich mir leichter tun aus deinem Post ne Aussage zu entnehmen



Ich geh mal im Thread suchen wo das steht! 
Gruß
Klaus

Edit: Hier ist das Posting


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juli 2007)

du wirst auf jedenfall auch mit dem 16,5er spaß haben. du merkst es halt wenn dein arsch grad ma nciht hinterm sattel hängt 





tataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. geilste gabel die ich mir für das bike kaufen konnte. besser gehts nicht!   

ohne bremse vorne weil kaputt,  n richtig geiles foto is noch in planung, sobald meine hope nabe da ist sodass ich endlich saint fahren kann, im moment is leihweise ne hone dran... trotzdem shcon jetzt keine schaltaugsprobleme mehr


----------



## Alesana (3. Juli 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne wichtige Frage, meint ihr das ein 16,5" Switch (alte Bauart) noch fahrbar sind bei 1,85 Körpergröße?
> Will hauptsächlich Spaß damit, also Freeriden usw. weniger Touren durchaus mal 20 km oder so...
> 
> danke schon mal





fahr bei 1,91 16,5 und finds perfekt!


----------



## 950supermoto (6. Juli 2007)

Grüezi miteinander

Ich baue mir derzeit ein RM Switch mit folgendem Rahmen auf:
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/rockymountain_switch_0803.pdf

Montiert habe ich einen E-Type Umwerfer mit Befestigung am Tretlager. Bin nun aber nicht mehr sicher, ob das die richtige Entscheidung war. Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, wie der Umwerfer ab Werk montiert war? Habe schon so eine Art Manschette gesehen, welche unterhalb des Dämpferlagers montiert war.

Happy Trails


----------



## Jendo (6. Juli 2007)

950supermoto schrieb:


> eine Art Manschette gesehen, welche unterhalb des Dämpferlagers montiert war



Genau da wird er rangebaut!
mfg


----------



## wallbreaker (8. Juli 2007)

Mal ne kurze Frage: 
Weiß jemand von euch, welche Buchsen ich bräuchte um in meinen 2005er Switchmoko Rahmen einen DHX-Coil 5.0 Dämpfer mit 190mm Einbaulänge einzubauen ?
Welche Bohrung brauche ich und welche Breite müssen die Buchsen haben ?

Viele Grüße Wallbreaker !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. Juli 2007)

Soooooo, es ist soweit, 
ich hab nen Switch, noch nicht in Händen, aber
das wird noch die Tage, wer den Thread verfolgt weiß
wie oft ich meinen Wunsch nach diesem Bike hier geäussert hab.

Ist halt ein 16,5er, wird hoffentlich passen...

Ein Nagelneues 2005er S1, die Ausstattung ist Schrott,
aber die Gabel wird sofort gegen eine 66SL getauscht und
die Laufräder erstmal durch 729er mit Hügi Naben ersetzt.
Schaltwerk wird auch gleich getauscht gegen ein kurzes XT,
die Deore Kette wandert auch auf den Müll und eine XTR findet 
ihren platz, Shiftguide mach ich sofort drauf...

Das warst im großen und ganzen fürs erste....
Freu mich endlich einer von euch sein zu dürfen...


----------



## Gap______Jumper (8. Juli 2007)

Sollten Buchsen 22mm breit sein und für M8, Durchmesser weiß ich nicht und nachmessen kann ich grad auch nicht, aber bei Toxo bekommst du die Buchsen eigentlich gleich passend zum Dämpfer!


----------



## Xexano (10. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Juli ähmmm Xexano,
> sorry mit den Griffen kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen Meine halten seit mehr als 2100Kilometer. Gut sind jetzt abgegriffen. Ich habe dir bei ddeine frühzweitig gesagt das du eine Madenschraube verloren hast. Wenn du dann ohne diese weiterfährst kann so etwas passieren.
> Aber gut Sturzemfindlicher sind sie, sonst wäre bei dir ja auch nichts passiert.
> 
> ...



Hi Klaus,

joar, ganz unrecht hast du nicht!  Jedoch habe ich ne Ersatz-Madenschraube reingeschraubt, sodass es wieder an zwei Punkten hielt. Bei einem soften Crash ist dann der Griff flöten gegangen, k.A. ob sich wieder die Madenschraube gelöst hat. 

Ist aber doch nervig, wenn so etwas beim Freeriden sich einfach löst. Bei den Spanks ist das System einfach irgendwie besser gelöst! 

Eigentlich schade, denn die Gummigrifffläche hat mir schon beim RMB-Griff richtig gut gefallen. Spank ist schon harter (und putzanfälliger  ). Bei Bellacoola habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können.  Ich muss sowieso mal nach O-Gau! Lädt mich jemand ein?


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Juli 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ich muss sowieso mal nach O-Gau! Lädt mich jemand ein?



Nö, bleib doch wo der Pfeffer wächst!!   
Schmarn, komm einfach vorbei! Bring noch paar dudes von dir mit und dann geh ma in O'gau Steil!!

Bis dann,


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Juli 2007)

Au ja!


----------



## decolocsta (13. Juli 2007)

Lange davon geträumt, nun hab ich es endlich, mein Nagelneues Switch:










Wird aber noch einges geändert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cascadeur (13. Juli 2007)

switch "richie schley" günstig abzugeben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=55590


----------



## wallbreaker (14. Juli 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch decolocsta,

Ich hab meins ja auch erst seit 1-2 Monaten ..... übrigens seit heute ist ein neuer Dämpfer bei mir drin ein DHX 5.0 Coil .... Also sehr geil jetzt ... muss mich nur noch einfinden mit den ganzen Einstellungen !

Ne Andere Frage was sagt ihr zu einer neuen Gabel ? Ich habe jetzt noch die Pike und bin mir echt unschlüssig was ich für eine Gabel reinhauen soll....

Die einzigen Vorgaben die ich habe sind folgende: 
Steckachse 
zwischen 150-170mm Federweg
Farblich einigermaßen passend (schwarz, grau, weiß)
und nicht allzu teuer, wobei dies relativ ist, aufgrund guter Kontakte !


----------



## Jendo (14. Juli 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wird aber noch einges geändert....



Tipp:
Bitte sofort den Lenker wechseln! Das Titec Vollstahlrohr wiegt in dieser Ausführung satte 550gramm (hierbei handelt es sich um den sogenannten TOTSCHLÄGER)!

Schönes Bike, so eins hatte ich auch mal.
Viel Spaß damit,
Jendo


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Juli 2007)

geiles teil! viel spaß damit 

wie kommst mit der größe zurecht?


----------



## decolocsta (15. Juli 2007)

Größe ist perfekt, hatte echt Angst, dachte das wird mir sicher zu klein, aber keine Spur, klar ist es klein, aber ich komm weniger schnell aus der Puste wie mit meinem (ehemaligen) Big Air, obwohl das größer war.
Das Handling ist einfach Sahne, sooo verspielt, meine höchten Bunnys, besten Tabletops usw. und das gleich von anfang an, keine Eingewöhnungszeit.
Aber schwer ist es mit 17,7 Kilo, trotz Luftgabel, naja, Lenker wird getauscht wenn der echt soviel wiegt.
Ich bin echt sehr glücklich, nur die Gabel macht mir noch etwas zu schaffen, da diese echt der Horror ist was die Abstimmung angeht...


----------



## patrick_1984 (17. Juli 2007)

Hi

kann mir von euch mal einer sagen, wo ich am besten ein neues Schaltauge für mein 03er Switch her bekomme. Habe nämlich nicht wirklich Lust wieder bis zum S-tec zufahren. Sowas gibts doch auch bestimmt irgendwo im großen www oder nicht???
achso was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem 07er Sram X9 Schaltwerk und Trigger???

gruß patrick


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juli 2007)

Guck ma hier:

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/radsport-kimmerle-web-shop.html


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Juli 2007)

kauf dir unbedingt dieses cnc gefräßte aus kanada, kosten zwar 5 euro mehr sind aber sehr hochwertig und halten auch sehr gut!


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juli 2007)

Find die auch sehr Nice,
meins ist IMHO out the Box schon leicht verzogen...


----------



## Alesana (22. Juli 2007)

Ist der Switch Hinterbau wirklich so schädlich für Dämpferbuchsen??
Neue Buchsen reingemacht, 2 Tage WInterberg, ned wirklich hart gefahren, derbe gechillt und Buchsen komplett am Arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (22. Juli 2007)

klingt als hättests alu buchsen gekauft oder so ma sagen 
wann warstn du in winterberg?? war gestern...

btw mein hauptlager sieht erstens total mitgenommen aus und zweitens dreht sich die befestigungsschraube mit jeder abfahrt n gutes stück raus... was tun?


----------



## DC. (24. Juli 2007)

@sw!tch: bei mit hat loctite geholfen. einfach ein bisschen auf die schraube, dann haste ruhe

hab letztens auch dämpferbuchsen getauscht, seitdem dreimal winterberg und keine probleme.
aber ich finde das die lager echt schnell verschleißen. hab vor ca. 4-5 monaten die beiden hauptlager erneuert. jetzt wackelts hinten wieder seitlich. kann das von der achse kommen die im lager läuft? also das die sich abgenutzt hat  
hab ihr bei euch schon mal die achse gewechselt? oder die lager im knochen?
wie anfällig sind denn die gleitlager hinten in der schwinge?


----------



## Alesana (24. Juli 2007)

Lager hab ich alle schon gewechselt und gegen bessere ersetzt, seitdem hälts. Dämpferbuchsen muss ich komischerweise alle 2 bis 3 Wochen wechseln, aber hab zum Glück nen 100er Pack da liegen


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Juli 2007)

jo basti kannst mir ma  verraten was für lager das genau sind? für meins muss nun defintiv das ganze hauptlagergedöns ersetzt werden.. danke 

natürlich freu ich mcih auch über hilfe von anderen!


----------



## BlingBling (26. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Bei mir ist mein  http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/10996/070714_194414.jpgendlich einsatzbereit, wird am Mittwoch nommal für den Bikepark getunt.

Sorry wegen der Quali, da kommen schon noch bessere Fotos!

Mein Fahrstil ist Enduro bis leichtes Freeride.
Durchschnittliche Touren sind 70km.

Rahmengröße 18""/ 1,86m Körpergröße.
Wirkt ein wenig winzig wenn ich draufsitze, passt aber perfekt.

Ich muss sagen ich bin äußerst zufrieden damit.
Letztes Jahr sah alles noch nicht so rosig aus, hatte ein sehr hecklastiges Gefühl  bei Downhills .

Mit viel Gefrickel am Setup und anderer Federhärte habe ich das dann allerdings in den Griff bekommen.

Zu der Verschleissfrage des Schwingenhauptlagers:
Die Welle die in den Nadellagern liegt  neigt zum Verschleiß.Wenn ihr die Welle Rausnehmt und 
die Flanken betrachtet , auf denn die Nadellager wirken sind deutliche Wälzspuren zu sehen, die Verformung ist messbar.

Das Material der Welle ist für eine Welle mit direkter Lagerkontaktfläche suboptimal.Genau genommen ein Ingenieursfehler.

Ich werde einige Testwellen fertigen und melde hierzu den Erfolg noch nach.
GGf lasse ich dann gleich weitere Wellen fertigen.Ich mache hierzu nochmal auf mich im RM-Forum aufmerksam und versende dann an die Interessenten.

Ich schließe nicht aus das der neue Wellentyp für völlig andere Lager ist die dann selbstverständlich beiliegen.(Der Prototyp 2 ist für geschlossene Lager-also keinerlei Kontakt der Welle zu den Lagerungsflächen mehr.)

Der Preis richtet sich dann rein nach den entstehenden Kosten-ich gedenke nicht daran zu verdienen.
Ich habe aktuell den nötigen Zugang zu Maschinen sowie Zeit und Lust .


----------



## BlingBling (26. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Bei mir ist mein  Schatzi endlich einsatzbereit, wird am Mittwoch nommal für den Bikepark getunt.

Sorry wegen der Quali, da kommen schon noch bessere Fotos!

Mein Fahrstil ist Enduro bis leichtes Freeride.
Durchschnittliche Touren sind 70km.

Rahmengröße 18""/ 1,86m Körpergröße.
Wirkt ein wenig winzig wenn ich draufsitze, passt aber perfekt.

Ich muss sagen ich bin äußerst zufrieden damit.
Letztes Jahr sah alles noch nicht so rosig aus, hatte ein sehr hecklastiges Gefühl  bei Downhills .

Mit viel Gefrickel am Setup und anderer Federhärte habe ich das dann allerdings in den Griff bekommen.

Zu der Verschleissfrage des Schwingenhauptlagers:
Die Welle die in den Nadellagern liegt  neigt zum Verschleiß.Wenn ihr die Welle Rausnehmt und 
die Flanken betrachtet , auf denn die Nadellager wirken sind deutliche Wälzspuren zu sehen, die Verformung ist messbar.

Das Material der Welle ist für eine Welle mit direkter Lagerkontaktfläche suboptimal.Genau genommen ein Ingenieursfehler.

Ich werde einige Testwellen fertigen und melde hierzu den Erfolg noch nach.
GGf lasse ich dann gleich weitere Wellen fertigen.Ich mache hierzu nochmal auf mich im RM-Forum aufmerksam und versende dann an die Interessenten.

Ich schließe nicht aus das der neue Wellentyp für völlig andere Lager ist die dann selbstverständlich beiliegen.(Der Prototyp 2 ist für geschlossene Lager-also keinerlei Kontakt der Welle zu den Lagerungsflächen mehr.)

Der Preis richtet sich dann rein nach den entstehenden Kosten-ich gedenke nicht daran zu verdienen.
Ich habe aktuell den nötigen Zugang zu Maschinen sowie Zeit und Lust .


----------



## BlingBling (26. Juli 2007)

Buaaahhh.Browserschnotterverschuck....sorry!


----------



## decolocsta (26. Juli 2007)

die Sache mit den Wellen ist sehr interessant, halt uns unbedingt auf dem laufenden.....


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2007)

@BlingBling: Schöner Rahmen 
Bei mir gibt es gar keine Verschleißerscheinungen bis jetzt an der Welle.
Scheinbar hat meine die richtige Härte bekommen und sie ist dazu noch in der richtigen Toleranz geschliffen worden.
Kenne aber das Einlaufen der Welle beim RMX. Dort ist es allerdings eine Welle für ein16/18ner Lager.
Also kauf dir noch ein RMX, hab die gleichen Probleme und mach lieber RMX Wellen 
Dann nehme ich auch welche 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlingBling (26. Juli 2007)

Danke!

RMX.... hmmmmm...schnüff! *träum*

Aber Vorsicht!
Könnte nächstes Jahr  der neue DHler werden.
 

Kommt eben darauf an wie ich dieses Jahr noch Fortschritte mache, wie die Bundles sind oder wieviel mich der Selbstaufbau kostet.

Drückt mir mal die Daumen! 
(Ich drück se euch natürlich auch !)

Werde mit der Welle wohl übernächste Woche anfangen.Dann sind die Praktikanten weg und ich hab die Maschinen und die Werkstatt für mich.

(Ist eigentlich in München wieder ein Rocky-treffen geplant?)


----------



## decolocsta (26. Juli 2007)

Rocky Treffen München? *dabeiseinwill*


Hm, wenn der Jörg keine Probleme hat dann beruhigt mich das schonmal ungemein, denn von ihm weiß ich das er richtig Gas gibt, wenns hält wirds bei mir auch hoffentlich halten....


----------



## BlingBling (26. Juli 2007)

Bild zu den geplanten Wellen :


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Rocky Treffen München? *dabeiseinwill*
> 
> 
> Hm, wenn der Jörg keine Probleme hat dann beruhigt mich das schonmal ungemein, denn von ihm weiß ich das er richtig Gas gibt.....



Rot im Gesicht werd 

Aber halten tut des Ding schon wirklich lang. 
Mußte ja schon 2004 die BikeAttack überstehen und jetzt in 2 Wochen ja wieder.
Bin aber sehr oft mit schweren Reifen unterwegs gewesen und des dämpft dann schon sehr Rahmenschonend. 
Hatte ja damals schon des Vertrauen verloren wie mein 2003 Switch sich verabschiedet hat

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2007)

BlingBling schrieb:


> Bild zu den geplanten Wellen :



Welchen Lagertyp willst du denn dann einsetzen?

G.


----------



## BlingBling (26. Juli 2007)

INA Nadellager oder FAK, alternativen werde ich noch nachsehen.

(Geschlossen entfällt wegen fetten)

Mein ehemaliger Meister hat mir Kataloge von Lagerherstellern zugesagt.
Angeblich sind da auch zweitelige Nadellager drin(das wäre dann der Hybrid aus beiden Konzepten)

(Kegellager entfallen leider , falscher Einsatzbereich)

Mal sehen was ich so finde.

RMX-Hinterbauwelle ....noch nie gesehen.
Gerade Welle oder Sonderteil?

Ne Idee für die Schrauben/Wellen  an den Umlenkhebeln oder besser geeignete Lager am Hinterbau der Switch?
Hab etzt dann ne Woche Zugriff auf Maschinen (Juhuu!)

@LB_Joerg: Kuck an, noch ein "Pro" Besitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (28. Juli 2007)

Mal ne Frage bekomme ich ohne probleme 

einen DHX 5.0 Air in ein 06er Switch?


----------



## decolocsta (28. Juli 2007)

ja


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2007)

BlingBling schrieb:


> RMX-Hinterbauwelle ....noch nie gesehen.
> Gerade Welle oder Sonderteil?



Ist im Prinzip des gleiche wie beim Switch nur etwas stabiler.

G.


----------



## wallbreaker (28. Juli 2007)

Hier also mein Schätzelein..... allerdings auch nicht ganz aktuell. Ich habe mittlerweile eine neue Kassette. Eine Sram PG 950. Schreibt doch einfach wie ihr die Karre so findet.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Juli 2007)

ah mein alter rahmen, sehr schön. muss sagen dass er mir damals mit der pike auch am besten gefallen hat. hab danach ne z1 sl und ne z1 fr jeweils mit 150mm drin gehabt, und die gingen beide lang net so gut wie die pike, obwohl sie 1 cm mehr FW gehabt haben.

was mit net so gefällt is die kettenführung und die etwas unruhige bremskabel/bremsenkombination.

ansonsten geiles trickbike aumen:


----------



## wallbreaker (28. Juli 2007)

Ich will mir eigentlich eine Lyrik reinhauen. Bei den Bremsen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren ob ich mir neue Bremsen hole, oder ob ich mir lieber neue Leitungen hole aus Kostengründen.

An Bremsen würde dann so in Frage kommen: 

Hope
Avid
Formula


Kettenführung ist auch nicht so das Optimum, ich dachte da so an folgendes:








Also schreibt einfach noch n paar Gedanken auf die euch dazu einfallen....


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Juli 2007)

ich würd mir ne avid juicy ranmachen, bekommt man ja schon ab 150 euro gebraucht, oder ne formula oro, auf jeden fall mit einem "kleinen" bremssattel, das passt besser zum bike.

kettenführung, is jetz natürlich auch in eigener sache, aber eigentlich in deinem interesse, aber da könnte ich dir eine aus carbon anfertigen, die würd dann ohne dass irgendwas übersteht für das 32er blatt passen, wiegt fast nix, hält bombig und kostet einen bruchteil von der e13, nämlich 45 euro excl röllchen.

einen dezenteren sattel, der net so klumpig aussieht würd ich vllt noch montieren


----------



## wallbreaker (28. Juli 2007)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich würd mir ne avid juicy ranmachen, bekommt man ja schon ab 150 euro gebraucht, oder ne formula oro, auf jeden fall mit einem "kleinen" bremssattel, das passt besser zum bike.
> 
> kettenführung, is jetz natürlich auch in eigener sache, aber eigentlich in deinem interesse, aber da könnte ich dir eine aus carbon anfertigen, die würd dann ohne dass irgendwas übersteht für das 32er blatt passen, wiegt fast nix, hält bombig und kostet einen bruchteil von der e13, nämlich 45 euro excl röllchen.
> 
> einen dezenteren sattel, der net so klumpig aussieht würd ich vllt noch montieren



Geld spielt nicht so die Rolle..... Und wegen der Kettenführung hast du da zufällig ein paar Fotos von die du mir zukommen lassen könntest.

Und zum Sattel, wenn ich fahren sitz ich drauf und ich muss sagen für den Preis ist das einer der besten und bequemsten Sättel die ich kenne.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Juli 2007)

hier siehst du eine auswahl

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=2284


----------



## Jendo (29. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie und ob ich ein Switch Frame lackieren lassen darf?
Muss ich das direkt über Bikeaction abwickeln oder kann ich das auch bei einem anderen "Spritzverein" machen lassen ohne das ich die Garantie verliere?
Schönen Sonntag,
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (29. Juli 2007)

Nimmste einfach Kontakt auf mit:

Jürgen Liebe
Tech Support Rocky Mountain / Race Face

+49.6071.9234-12
[email protected]

Der kann dir deine Fragen meistens beantworten.

Mal noch ne Frage hat jemand zufällig Ahnung bis wieviel mm Einbauhöhe das 05er SL Switch ausgelegt ist ?


----------



## s.d (29. Juli 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung wie und ob ich ein Switch Frame lackieren lassen darf?
> Muss ich das direkt über Bikeaction abwickeln oder kann ich das auch bei einem anderen "Spritzverein" machen lassen ohne das ich die Garantie verliere?
> Schönen Sonntag,
> Robert



Es gibt anscheinend Lackierbetriebe die sozusagen von Herstellern zertifiziert sind und lackieren dürfen ohne dass du die Garantie verlierst. Ich habe mal ein VP-Free gesehen das die Crossfire-Lackierung hatte und das war echt gut gemacht. Der Besitzer meinte dass er eben weil es sich um so einen Lackierer handle noch Garantie hat.


----------



## el Lingo (29. Juli 2007)

Ich wollte ja mal einen Eindruck zu meinem X-Fusion PVA Dämpfer geben, hatte ich völlig vergessen.
Bis jetzt macht er auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck, ist angenehm unauffällig und filtert alles Stöße weg. Einstellbar ist er sehr gut und bis jetzt konnte ich keinen Durchschlag verzeichnen, weder in Winterberg noch im Harz bei Freeride-Touren und Bikepark. Dabei fahre ich ihn auch mal mit knapp 30% Sag, um zu schauen, wie weit man mit ihm gehen kann. 
Sehr gut gefällt mit die Pedalplattform, die in 4Stufen einstellbar ist. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das oft nutze, aber gerade bei der Tour vor 2 Wochen war es sehr angenehm.


----------



## BlingBling (30. Juli 2007)

"All die verdammten Dirtjumper,wollen doch nur BMXer sein!..."
Danke Richie!

Fand ich auch Geil!

Habs in der Bastelecke hängen!


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. Juli 2007)

Hi! Wollte schon lang mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Switch reinstellen...
Diesmal mit kleinen Updates (Kefü, Reifen,...):





Cheers, Zero //


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juli 2007)

geilomat


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Juli 2007)

Hier auch mal mein Switch:





Das war am Anfang der Saison. Noch nicht mit den passenden Laufrädern und ohne Rohloff, aber doch schon nett anzusehen.

Gruß,


----------



## wallbreaker (31. Juli 2007)

Also nochn DHX Air rein damit du in der Farbgegend von weiß, schwarz, blau bleibst und dann sind es 15 Punkte !   

Mal ne Frage die Naben hast du die selber gelackt oder sind das irgendwelche besonderen Naben die man kennen sollte ? Das einzige was mir einfällt wären jetzt HopeNaben....


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Juli 2007)

Die Naben, sowie die Felgen sind von Bellacoola. In meiner Signatur ist der Link dazu.. Wie gesagt die Laufräder waren Anfangs nur zur Überbrückung. Mittlerweile passt Farblich soweit alles zusammen.

Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (2. August 2007)

Wow, nahezu perfekt würde ich sagen...ein schönes weiß steht nicht nur den Luxuslimos.


----------



## Frorider86 (3. August 2007)

Moin

Da meine Betty´s bald am Ende sind und ich am überlegen bin, mein Switch optisch bissl aufzupeppen, is mir der Michelin Hot S 2,5 (rot^^) in Sinn gekomm. Weiß aber nich so recht ob das farblich passt hat jmd zufällig ein Bild vom 05er Switch SL(grau mit roter Schrift) mit der Michelin Pelle? Hatte schon ma gegoogelt, bin aber nich fündig geworden 

Schön Dank im Voraus 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## dirtdevil38 (3. August 2007)

Hallo ich fahre nen switch von 2002 und würde gerne wissen ob ich den federweg irgend wie verlängern kann zb. 190er dämpfer vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen, danke


----------



## decolocsta (4. August 2007)

geht nicht, wurde oft behandelt....
möglichkeiten wären zu aufwendig...
ausserdem was spricht gegen die 150mm?

mein letztes Big Bike hatte 170 und das vorletzte 200mm....
jetz fahr ich das Switch und fühle mich Federwegstechnisch nicht
beschnitten, das Switch fühlt sich einfach nach mehr an und die 150
reichen für fast alles...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2007)

@Decol....: Des 2002 hat nur 125mm Federweg.


@Dirtdevel: Der Dämpfer vom 2003 müßte passen. Hat schon der ein oder andere gemacht.
Der hat statt 38mm 44mm Hub.
Und das entspricht dann 152mm Federweg.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (4. August 2007)

ups, ja freilich jörg haste recht, hab das mit 2002 iwi überlesen....*schäm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtdevil38 (5. August 2007)

ja danke  und wie lang ist der dämpfer von 2003 ist er auch 165mm und hat nur mehr hub oder ist er insgeamt länger ?


----------



## bestmove (6. August 2007)

Hab mal drüber nachgedacht mir nen Switch zuzulegen, muss aber auch Touren tauglich sein um zu den Spots zukommen. Die werden alle mit 180mm an der Front ausgeliefert, meint Ihr ne Fox mit 160mm wäre noch gut fahrbar?


----------



## DC. (6. August 2007)

@dirtdevil: dämpfer ist insgesat länger und hat mehr hub
171mm Einbaulänge und 44mm Hub, komisches dingen. hab schon öfters bei ebay geguckt, aber bekommste so gut wie nicht gebraucht.

machs so wie ich, fahr dein bike so wie es ist und hab spass damit


----------



## dirtpaw (6. August 2007)

@bestmove:
habe das selbe Problem: gibt meiner Meinung nach nur folgende Lösungen: Boxxer Ride, 66 SL, 66 light, 888 SL, denn 180mm sollten es dann schon wieder sein, wenns ans Runterfahren geht!

happy trails


----------



## Magnum 204 (10. August 2007)

Hi, mal ne frage 
wenn ich in mein Switch 06 einen Dämpfer mit

200mm -50mm Hub einbau              (Federweg:?)

statt Normal 200mm -60mm hub     ( Federweg :178mm)

wie viel Federweg habe ich dann noch ?

kann es dem Rahmen schaden?

Fragt bitte nicht warum . 

MFGatrick


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. August 2007)

na das lässt sich doch einfach ausrechnen! 178 Federweg : 60 Hub = Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2.97. 

50 Hub * 2.97 = 148.3 mm Federweg

Ich soll nicht fragen warum, ok!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. August 2007)

Es gibt die Fox Dämpfer in 200er Länge mit 57er Hub (den hast du) und mit 50,8er Hub,aber nicht mit 60.

Wenn du den mit 50,8 einbaust,bleiben dir noch knapp 159mm Federweg.
Deinem Rahmen ist das egal...passiert nix!


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. August 2007)

O.k., demnach:

178 Federweg : 57 Hub = Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3.12. 

50,8 Hub * 3.12 =  158.5 mm Federweg


----------



## Soulbrother (12. August 2007)




----------



## bestmove (15. August 2007)

Als neuer Switch Rider  und erstmalig mit Stahlfeder Dämpfer in Kontaktkommer, würde mich interessieren welche Dämpfermaße im Switch1 '07 verbaut sind. Es ist ein Fox DHX 3, Einbaulänge 200 mm und ich vermute 57 Hub?! Die Feder hat die Angaben 500x2,35 ... 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, fahren einige bei ca. 90kg eine 650er Feder ... Wegen ProPedal überlege ich gleich auf DHX5 umzusteigen mit entsprechender Feder, weil is im Moment nen bissl weich. Wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe bräuchte ich z.B. ein DHX5 200x57 mit 650x2,35 Feder fürs Switch1?!? Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Shit, hat einer mal ein Link wo diese Thematik erklärt wird, die Fox Anleitung ist leider nur sehr dünn und google bringt auch ein Haufen Müll ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (15. August 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Weil ich in letzter Zeit ein paar PM's deswegen verschickt habe denke ich dass es einfach mal an der Zeit ist alles umfangreich zu erklaeren damit das technische Verstaendnis des einzelnen weiter kommt und er nicht nur ein Antwort hat.
> 
> Die Angabe 650 bspw ist die Kraft in Amerikanischen Pfund die man braucht um die Feder einen Zoll zu kompimieren - also eben die haerte.
> 
> ...



Hey, ich hab was gefunden  danke iNSANE! ... auch wenn es schon ein Jahr zurück liegt! Sowas sollte man als FAQs im Forum einführen und oben anpinnen ...


----------



## Soulbrother (15. August 2007)

Bestmove goes Bikepark oder wie?....find ich prima wenn man sich in mehrere Richtungen des bikens orientiert,coole Sache 
Demnächst also Wiberg...

Glückwunsch!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=63951&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## bestmove (15. August 2007)

Hehe danke Soulbrother, so ähnlich könnt man das wohl ausdrücken ... eventuell werd ich mal nen Kurs buchen, um zu gucken was da so abgeht  heute den ersten Ausritt gehabt. Man das Switch beißt sich ja förmlich in den Boden, das is nochmal ne ganz andere Klasse als das Slayer SXC


----------



## Flow.Zero (15. August 2007)

Jetz spann mich nicht so auf die Folter, wo sind Fotos???? 
Prost wenn dein Switch genauso geil ist wie dein SXC!


----------



## bestmove (15. August 2007)

Bilder schaffe ich erst zu Samstag  will das Switch außerdem erstmal ordentlich testen ob es zu mir passt, daher sind die Parts so ziemlich von der Stange.  Hab ne Marccochi 66 SL drin, die kommt mir merkwürdig vor  beim hochreißen zum Wheelie klackt des so komisch metallernd. Ich hoffe das fährt sich ein, ansonnsten arbeitet das Ding richtig gut. Jemand ne Idee ob das normal ist?


----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

evtl. zu wenig Negativluft...schaumal in den SL Thread.....
hab übrigens auch eine in meinem Switch, bis man nen anständiges Setup raushat können Stunden vergehen...


----------



## el Lingo (16. August 2007)

Da das Switch ja nicht mehr gebaut wird, hier mal ein Tip für einen Nachfolger:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/brodie-damien-review-2007.html
Scheint das gleiche Prinzip zu sein und hat auch 7" Federweg, kommt auch aus Kanada und Brodie ist eh richtig geil und hat mindestens ebenso viel Kultstatus.


----------



## decolocsta (16. August 2007)

sehr geil, echt sehr geil....


----------



## bestmove (17. August 2007)

So, der DHX 3 macht nen richtig guten Job, auch mit der Feder komm ich super gut klar  Die MZ läuft jetzt auch richtig geil, die Geräusche sind wech - einfach nur Butter. Werd morgen das Switch mal richtig rannehmen auf meinen Hometrails *freu*  

*By the way*, hätte ich ne feine MZ 66 RV aus 2007 im Angebot ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (18. August 2007)

Geiles Teil, geht noch besser runter als das Slayer  und sogar Touren tauglich  bin heute mit Red Dragon alle meine Trails abgefahren, waren dann lockere 60km und 1000hm mit dem Switch  Nu muss ich ma gucken ob dieses Jahr noch was in Winterberg geht ...


----------



## decolocsta (18. August 2007)

Wasn das für Reifen?


----------



## bestmove (18. August 2007)

WTB Timberwolf 2,5


----------



## Cascadeur (21. August 2007)

nachdem ich nun mein 2004er rm switch verkauft habe, liegt bei mir ein unbenutztes originales reserve-schaltauge rum. bei interesse pm.


----------



## frezzy (21. August 2007)

hi, falls jemand interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=64978&sort=1&cat=2&page=2


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2007)

Servus,
hab aus meiner Rockyzeit noch diese Lager gefunden.






Sind die, welche in der Kettenstrebe oberhalb der Hinterradausfallenden verbaut sind. Ich hatte ein Switch Pro ´04
Sollte aber noch in andere Switch bzw. Rahmen von Rocky passen. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (21. August 2007)

wenn ihr weleche braucht würd ich sie irgendwo anders kaufen


----------



## wallbreaker (22. August 2007)

Tach auch, da bin ich mal wieder.... 

Da ich gestern am (2 Jährigen Jubiläum des Threads) meinen 18. feiern durfte schenke ich mir selber nun auch gleich ne neue Gabel.....

Mich interessiert nur, wer von euch im 05er Switch schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat mit Gabeln um 56-56.5cm Einbauhöhe (im speziellen sind die 07er 66er gefragt) ne andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Boxxer Ride von 06, die auch nur 54cm baut ..... Ne Lyrik ist mir bis dato eigentlich noch zu teuer ..... 

Also meldet euch und schreibt mir was ihr am besten findet ....

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen aus B oben an Spree ..... wallbreaker !


----------



## Sw!tch (22. August 2007)

finde ne 66 am besten

lyrik und ride würden von der einbauhöhe auf jedenfall auch beide gut passen


----------



## decolocsta (23. August 2007)

So, hier mal ein Update von meinem Switch, Teleskopstütze, Thomson Elite 4x Vorbau (-60g. zum Titec el Norte), Shiftguide, Hone Kurbelsetz (-330g. zur RF Evolve DH Kurbel), XT Kassette (- ca. 70g. zu Deore)









Weil man den Vorbau so nicht sieht, hier mal ein extrabild


----------



## el Lingo (23. August 2007)

immer dieses doppel-geposte...


----------



## decolocsta (23. August 2007)

Ach komm...


----------



## el Lingo (23. August 2007)

na gut!


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. August 2007)

@ decolocsta: gefällt mir super, schönes bike!!


----------



## decolocsta (23. August 2007)

danke schön


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. August 2007)

Hier nochmal mein Bike, muss es leider auch zum Verkauf anbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (27. August 2007)

So habe mal wieder ne frage :

Switch von 2006 mit DHX 5.0 Air möglich?

Einbaulänge und hub ist mit meinem Stahldämpfer identisch zubekommen ,
aber das luftventil könnte an den rahmen kommen,

hat einer erfahrung? Oder hat schon mal einer ein 06er mit dhx air gesehen?


MFG


----------



## 950supermoto (27. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Meines ist auch seit ein paar Wochen fertig.





Happy trails


----------



## Sw!tch (27. August 2007)

schönes bike, hier mal ein etwas weniger tourentaugliches


----------



## Sw!tch (27. August 2007)

ich bitte um vorschläge für nen neuen sattel! kein flite oder so und auch kein dirtsattel oder so, bisschen gepolstert und am besten farblich passend zur gabel


----------



## Sw!tch (27. August 2007)

darf ich noch eins.....


----------



## DC. (27. August 2007)

das s3 ist mal echt delikat (bis auf kefü+kb)

das 02er sieht ja noch richtig unverbraucht aus.....im gegensatzu zu meinem.

glaube lasse meins mal pulvern, grün oder so.


----------



## bestmove (28. August 2007)

@Sw!tch
Sehr schönes bike  guck doch mal bei WTB ... die haben ganz nette Sättel. Jedenfalls komme ich damit sehr gut zurecht.

@all
Bei meinem Switch`07 klappert der Hinterbau bei rasanten Abfahrten. Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte? Wenn ich auf dem Rad stehe und kräftig wippe, klappert nichts  somit nehme ich an das der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. August 2007)

Heb mal im Stand mit 2 Fingern,ganz leicht am Sattel,ein kleines Stück an und check ob Spiel zwischen Dämpferbuchsen/Bolzen ist


----------



## dirtpaw (28. August 2007)

@bestmove; mein 07er Switch ist zwar noch nicht aufgebaut, aber überprüfe mal, ob Dein Schaltwerk von unten an die Kettenstrebe schlägt. Kommt bei Rocky je nach Modell vor. Falls ja klebe Neopren an die entsprechende Stelle am Schaltwerk oder halt ein altes Stück Reifen mit Kabelbinder an die entsprecheden Stelle am Rahmen!

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. August 2007)

ja er hat sich ein S3 auch verdient... der Hammer.
Wieso sehe ich das hintere Laufrad so schlecht auf den Bilder?
Wenn du dann noch das Vorder fertig hast.........


----------



## Magnum 204 (28. August 2007)

Problem Schaltwerk an Rahmen schlagen :

Habe es auch gehabt Shimano Schaltwerk weggeschmissen und Sram dran
problem ist weg!

MFG


----------



## wallbreaker (28. August 2007)

Kannst dir auch einfach n kurzes Rennradschaltwerk ranballern ... mit na RR-Kassette .... geht auch ..... !


----------



## bestmove (28. August 2007)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> @bestmove; mein 07er Switch ist zwar noch nicht aufgebaut, aber überprüfe mal, ob Dein Schaltwerk von unten an die Kettenstrebe schlägt. Kommt bei Rocky je nach Modell vor. Falls ja klebe Neopren an die entsprechende Stelle am Schaltwerk oder halt ein altes Stück Reifen mit Kabelbinder an die entsprecheden Stelle am Rahmen!
> 
> happy trails


Hervorragend!  danke, genau das ist es  

Allerdings wäre mir ein anderes Schaltwerk lieber, wenn es wirklich für Abhilfe sorgt. Stück Neopren hinkleben ginge zwar auch aber is wohl nicht die feine ...


----------



## Sw!tch (28. August 2007)

dann kauf dir saint. da kannst den anschlag einstellen. und dir wird nie n schaltauge flöten gehen

danke an die die mein bike nicht ignoriert habben


----------



## wallbreaker (28. August 2007)

Problem ist nur, dass er für die Saint ne neue Nabe braucht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (29. August 2007)

Da tun sich schon die nächsten Fragen auf ... Am HR ist eine Schraubachse drauf (warum eigentlich, Vorteile?? Hohe Klemmkräfte??) Maße der Achse sind 135mm x 10 beim Switch '07? Was für spezielle Naben braucht man beim Saint Schaltwerk? 

@Magnum
Wie sieht das bei SRAM aus, bauformbedingt stößt das nicht mehr an die Kettenstrebe?


----------



## wallbreaker (29. August 2007)

Da du das Schaltwerk an die Nabe schraubst, brauchst du eine Saintnabe und ich weiß nicht ob es Alternativen gibt, aber mindestens halt eine Nabe die kompatibel zu Saint ist. Und zu der Sram-Problematik:
Die schlagen nicht mehr soo  stark an die Kettenstrebe, da die Federspannung von vorneherein größer ist. Somit ist auch die Kettenspannung höher und du kannst theoretisch auf einen Kettenspanner bzw. eine weitere Verkürzung der Kette verzichten.

Wenn was falsch war... berichtigt mich !


----------



## Magnum 204 (29. August 2007)

Habe an meinem Switch (neuer bauart) 
ein Sram X9 verbaut und es schlägt nicht mehr an die Kettenstrebe 

MFG


----------



## dirtpaw (29. August 2007)

@bestmove: also ich finde die Neopren-Lösung optimal: billig, cool. Kommt an so nem Luxushobel sehr gut. Neues (Sram) Schaltwerk is die "ich fahre Z4 und hab ein Rocky" Lösung!

happy trails


----------



## bestmove (29. August 2007)

Danke Jungs  Ich werde das erstmal polstern und dann langfristig wohl auf SRAM umrüsten ... Kann jemand noch die Maße 135x10 für das HR bestätigen, ansonnsten muss ich heute Abend mal messen.


----------



## decolocsta (29. August 2007)

bestätigt!


----------



## Sw!tch (29. August 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da tun sich schon die nächsten Fragen auf ... Am HR ist eine Schraubachse drauf (warum eigentlich, Vorteile??



kannst ne saint ranknallen!


----------



## wallbreaker (29. August 2007)

Ich hab offensichtlich keine Ahnung aber ist das so, dass ich an jede Schraubachse ne Saint ranknallen kann ....


----------



## Sw!tch (29. August 2007)

naja schraubachse ist bei 135er einbaubriete ja ziemlich ungewöhnlich. ich denke es passt


----------



## bestmove (4. September 2007)

Zu dem Problem, Schaltwerk an Kettenstrebe ... ich hab mir ein neues XT *Shadow* Schaltwerk rangebastelt - funzt einwandfrei  nochmal Herzlichen Dank an Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (5. September 2007)

Erschütternde Nachricht!!!

Die Produktion vom Switch wurde eingestellt.


----------



## el Lingo (5. September 2007)

Dann können wir den Thread ja jetzt dicht machen


----------



## bestmove (5. September 2007)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Erschütternde Nachricht!!!
> 
> Die Produktion vom Switch wurde eingestellt.



Wo haste das denn her? CNN Breaking News?


----------



## wallbreaker (5. September 2007)

ne göttliche Eingebung ?


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. September 2007)

In meinem Rocky Mountain katalog von 2008 ist kein switch mehr drinn!!



Und außerdem hat das Rob J auf der Eurobike gesagt!!!

Das Slayer SS löst das Switch ab


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. September 2007)

klickt das Video dazu


----------



## el Lingo (5. September 2007)

Das ist doch schon ein alter Hut! Hast Du das jetzt erst bemerkt?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2007)

Update:Gabel,Lrs,Bremsen




Updatetest in Wiberg




:kotz: 




Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sowas wie ein Slayer SS das Switch,aufgrund seiner sehr allroundtauglichen Eigenschaften,wirklich ersetzen kann...


----------



## Xexano (10. September 2007)

Ein Minuspunkt für die falschen Reifen bei dem Wetter!  

Ein echt leckerer Aufbau! Was sagt die Waage dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (10. September 2007)

das sind swampthings oder?


----------



## Soulbrother (10. September 2007)

Ganz genau und die waren vorgestern die perfekte Wahl ...Mördergrip an allen Stellen vom Dh

Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## Sw!tch (10. September 2007)

eben mein ich doch, die richtige reifen bei dem wetter 
hatte nämlich auch vor die aufzuziehen bevors das nächste mal nach wberg geht 

welche gummischung haste? mördergrip im dh klingt echt gut.. mit mein minions in 60a bin ich da bei nässe nur gerutscht


----------



## Soulbrother (10. September 2007)

Ich hab die 42a drauf,also supertacky.Damit lässt sich ein sehr breiter Witterungsbereich abdecken.Die lassen sich zur Not sogar im Trockenen noch richtig gut fahren,klar ist der Rollwiderstand höher als beim Minion,aber davon abgesehen sind sie meine erste Wahl wenn das Wetter unbeständig ist.
Wenn es aber so richtig schifft und tiefe Matsche ist,dann reichen die Swamps nimmer,dann geht am Wetscream kein Weg vorbei...so geschehen beim IXS Cup im Mai dort.


----------



## Sw!tch (10. September 2007)

okay danke 
wobei.. je länger ich warte mit winterberg desto besser wären wahrscheinlich die wetscreams


----------



## Xexano (10. September 2007)

Okay, wenn es die Swampthings waren, dann ist mein Minuspunkt nicht gerechtfertigt! Ich ziehe meine Aussage in diesem Fall wieder zurück! Sorry, ein Irrtum von meiner Seite! Ich dachte, du hättest die Minions drauf. Diese Dinger sind bei Schlamm und schlechtem Wetter echt nicht prickelnd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstud (11. September 2007)

Frage an die Switch-Experten (Switchperten...):

Ich ersetze grad mein Nicolai UFO DS durch ein RM Switch Tart'n.
Dabei werde ich die Teile mit Ausnahme der Federgabel (03er Zocchi Z1 FR, mit dem ollen Rahmen zusammen verkauft) rübernehmen - wenn möglich.

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Hinterrad: Meine DT/GustavM-HR-Nabe ist im Moment auf 135mm und Schnellspanner geeicht. Passt da die 135x10mm Schraubachse durch?

2. Sattelstütze: Welcher Durchmesser am Switch?

3. Innenlager-Breite, für Aufbau mit nur einem 36er-Blatt vorne?

Dank Euch im Voraus, and keep on ridin' those Switches - denn das Switch ist um Welten schöner als das olle Slayer SS.


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2007)

Sattelstützendurchmesser am Switch dürfte 30,9mm sein.
Innenlagerbreite 73mm.

Glückwunsch zum Switchkauf, bin mal auf die Bilder des aufgebauten Tart'n gespannt, bisher gab es das - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - hier noch nicht.
Welche Gabel hast du vor zu verbauen?

Cheers

FLO


----------



## Mudstud (11. September 2007)

@ Numinisflo

Herzlichen Dank schon mal zu Deinen Angaben. 30.9 ist ja ein kommunes Mass, da müsste leicht eine Stütze zu finden sein.

Bei der Gabel spricht wohl alles für eine olle 66er. Weil ja schon ein Rocco beim Tart'N dazu gehört, und Zocchis gehören nun einmal zusammen.

Am liebsten wär mir eine 06er 66er. Weil da die Kronen schon flach waren, aber keine PostMount-Aufnahmen verbaut wurden. Will keinen Postmount-Adapter an meine MonoM4 fummeln...


----------



## Mudstud (12. September 2007)

Nochmals die Frage zur Hinterrad-Achse an der letzten Switch-Evolutionsstufe, die a bisserl untergegangen zu sein scheint:

Das soll laut RM eine 135mm-Schraubachse sein.
Passt die in gewöhnliche 135er-Naben rein, an Stelle einer Schnellspannachse?


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

Hey Mudstud: An Achse kannst du alles rein bauen was 135mm Einbaubreite hat und einen maximalen Durchmesser von 10mm. Also entweder 10mm Schraubachse, 10mm Steckachse, oder herkömmliche Schnellspann-Achse. Passt also alles.

Gruß,


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. September 2007)

Glückwunsch!
Da bin ich mal gespannt!! Habe hier noch kein Tartn gesehn!


----------



## Mudstud (12. September 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hey Mudstud: An Achse kannst du alles rein bauen was 135mm Einbaubreite hat und einen maximalen Durchmesser von 10mm. Also entweder 10mm Schraubachse, 10mm Steckachse, oder herkömmliche Schnellspann-Achse. Passt also alles.
> 
> Gruß,



Danke für diese Antwort!  
You made my day: Kein neues Hinterrad nötig, das hör ich gerne. Dann reduziert sich der Bedarf an neuen Teilen auf eine Sattelstütze, ein Innenlager, einen Schaltzug und zwei Hydraulikleitungen für die Hopes (könnte gleich Goodridge Metallflex-Leitungen verbauen, hmmm...).
Denn die olle DT/GustavM-Nabe ist noch gut im Schuss, die alte 321er-Felge eh untötbar, und das ganze ist mit 32 AlpineIIIer-Speichen verbunden.
Wetten, dass ich das Rad mit meinen 68 Kilogramm NICHT platt kriege?


----------



## Sw!tch (12. September 2007)

du kriegst es auch mit 120 kilo net platt


----------



## iNSANE! (12. September 2007)

Mudstud - bedenke aber dass die Gabelkrone u.U. am Unterrohr angehen kann!
Das kann man mit einem "dicken" Steuersatz wie dem CaneCreek ausgleichen.


----------



## meth3434 (12. September 2007)

Hey,
so mal wieder en update von meinem Switch. Jetzt mit Chris King, Fox van 26rc2, Carbonhebel an der Juicy und vielem anderen was eigentlich schon lange dran is, aber nicht ins forum gepostet wurde....







Bewertung wird immer gern gesehen!

meth and out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstud (12. September 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Mudstud - bedenke aber dass die Gabelkrone u.U. am Unterrohr angehen kann!
> Das kann man mit einem "dicken" Steuersatz wie dem CaneCreek ausgleichen.




CaneCreek?
Mir kommt nur Chris King's NoThread an die Fuhre... War im Nicolai drin, wurde sorgsam ausgebaut und kommt nun wieder in den neuen Rahmen.
Aber dann könnte die Zocchi 66er also anstehen? Üble Sache...

@ Meth3434

Sauschön, Deine Switch-Bitch. 
Ich weiss schon, warum Schwarz und Weiss meine Lieblingsfarben am Bike sind - letzeres aber nur sparsam. Die Spinergy-Räder halten? Und gibts keine Probleme mehr mit Lagerspiel wie vor Urzeiten mit den Spinergy-Rädern?


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

Wow, eine Fox van26rc2 ist cool!! Das ist das 2010er Modell, oder??


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

Mudstud schrieb:


> CaneCreek?
> Mir kommt nur Chris King's NoThread an die Fuhre... War im Nicolai drin, wurde sorgsam ausgebaut und kommt nun wieder in den neuen Rahmen.
> Aber dann könnte die Zocchi 66er also anstehen? Üble Sache...



Welche 66 wolltest du denn montieren??
Und welche Rahmengröße wird dein Tart'n haben?


----------



## Mudstud (12. September 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Welche 66 wolltest du denn montieren??
> Und welche Rahmengröße wird dein Tart'n haben?



Rahmengrösse: 18 Zoll (der 16.5er ist mir definitiv zu kurz).
66er: Idealerweise eine 2006er, weil noch ohne Postmount-Aufnahmen. Sonst eine 2007, RC2 oder RC2X, sicher nicht die SL. Soll ja mit dem Rocco hinten harmonieren.

PS: Netter Fuhrpark... Testcenter oder BikeAction-Mitarbeiter?


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

Ja bei 18" geht es eigentlich. Bin ich letztes Jahr auch mit ner 66 gefahren und hat durch gepasst. Hab zur Sicherheit an der Gabel links und rechts die Einstellknöpfe am Rand ein wenig abgeschliffen. Dann ist es ohne Probleme durch gegangen.
Beim 16,5er könnte es knapper werden..

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## Mudstud (12. September 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Ja bei 18" geht es eigentlich. Bin ich letztes Jahr auch mit ner 66 gefahren und hat durch gepasst. Hab zur Sicherheit an der Gabel links und rechts die Einstellknöpfe am Rand ein wenig abgeschliffen. Dann ist es ohne Probleme durch gegangen.
> Beim 16,5er könnte es knapper werden..
> 
> Gruß,
> Mario




Tausend Dank für die kompetente und prompte Auskunft.
Und noch ein Grund mehr für den 18-Zöller. Nur der Radstand hat mich zuerst ein wenig gewurmt: 1130mm gegenüber unschlagbaren 1088mm vom Nicolai UFO DS. Hab dann aber schnell gemerkt, dass es in diesem Federwegsbereich kaum Bikes mit kürzerem Radstand gibt - also passt das schon.


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

Ja passt auf jeden Fall! So verspielt wie das Switch ist, fallen da paar mm nicht auf!!
Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike.. Und Bilder hier im Forum sind natürlich Pflicht!!

peace out,


----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2007)

Wirklich ein extrem schönes Switch Herr H., gefällt mir auch mit der Fox 26 sehr gut. Und sowohl von der Performance als auch vom Gewicht war es bestimmt ein Schritt in die richtige Gabelrichtung. Spontan fällt mir nur ein Mensch ein, der mehr Gabeln verbaut hat als du....


----------



## Kairo (13. September 2007)

Moin moin Leude,

ich war letzte Woche mit meinem New Slayer in Hahnenklee und Schulenberg. Es war echt geil, trotz der geringgradigen Feuchtigkeit. Aber irgendwie fehlte mir ein bischen mehr Federweg. Gestern war ich nun bei meinem Händler. 
Nun nenne ich bald ein weißes Switch mein eigen. Was mir aber noch fehlt sind leichte haltbare Laufräder, die nicht zu teuer sind und Pedalen. Was sind eure Vorschläge?

Der Rest ist soweit eigentlich schon klar, SL 66 ATA, Atlas/Diabolus Kurbeln, Vorbau, Lenker, Steuersatz und Sattelstütze, Louise FR 203/203, x7 Trigger, x9 Schaltwerk, LX Umwerfer, WTB Sattel, Big Betty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. September 2007)

Glückwunsch  
Mavic 721 mit schönen Hope Naben


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2007)

@Meth: Ja des Bike macht echt was her 

G.


----------



## el Lingo (13. September 2007)

Hey Kai, wieso denn jetzt plötzlich mehr Federweg!?
Der Tipp mit den 721er Felgen ist gut, ich habe ja die ältere Version, die 321Disc und die halten ewig, vor allem in Kombination mit meinen White Naben. Als Pedale kann ich Dir die Wellgo Mag empfehlen, sind baugleich mit NC17 MG, bringen 370g und sind für günstig zu bekommen.

PS: Wie weit ist der Slopestyle von Schulenberg?


----------



## Mudstud (13. September 2007)

@ Kairo

Statt eine 66SL und Race Face Diabolus-Anbauteile zu verbauen, könntest Du auch eine 66RC und leichtere Anbau-Teile nehmen, ohne das Gewicht des Rades zu erhöhen. Diabolus sind mE unnötig schwer - und oft nicht einmal hübsch dazu.

Zu den Rädern: Die EX5.1er-Felge von DT wäre auch eine Überlegung wert: Die wird von manchen Downhillern verwendet und ist weit härter im Nehmen als die "Dellen-Queen" FR6.1.


----------



## Sw!tch (13. September 2007)

also btw die 721er wo sie ja schon empfohlen wurde (hab sie auch) wiegt ziemlich genau 600gramm, ist 130 gramm leichter als ne sun mtx und mMn mindestens genauso stabil. was wiegt ne dt 5.1?


----------



## Kairo (13. September 2007)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Tipps. 

@ Mudstud:

Die Diabolus Kurbel nehme ich nur, weil ich sie sehr günstig bekomme, Diabolus Steuersatz und Stütze sind nicht sonderlich schwer.
Die RC2 ETA war auch meine erste Wahl, die kann mein Händler meines Vertrauens aber nicht mehr günstig besorgen.  
Die EX5.1D sind mit den DT-Naben in meiner engeren Auswahl.

@ el Lingo:

Ist nicht nur wegen des Federwegs, das New Slayer ist ja eher für Touren etc ausgelegt und das Switch werde ich wohl überwiegend in Parks bewegen.

Der Slopestyle kommt langsam in Gange. Fertig sind zwei Rampen und ein Table sowie eine Bretterwand. 
Die Jungs dort sind auf jeden lässig drauf. Wegen des tollen Wetters :kotz:  gab es die Halbtagskarte besonders günstig und Kaffee und Bier quasi zum EK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (13. September 2007)

Ja, die sind wirklich ganz entspannt dort und das schöne ist, dass die wartezeit am lift meist gegen null geht. bist du die großen dinger auf dem 4x gefahren. bei dem einen hat es mich mal übel gelegt. der große direkt nach der linkskurve, bevor die anderen beiden langen kommen.
das slayer würde das sicher auch gut können...


----------



## Kairo (13. September 2007)

Ich bin den 4x zwei mal gefahren, aber ohne große Sprünge, die sind (noch) nicht mein Fall. 
Hoffentlich wird mein Switch rechtzeitig fertig, dann bin ich dieses Jahr auf alle Fälle nochmal da. Dann könnte man sich ja noch mal dort treffen. Ein kleines norddeutsches Rockytreffen sozusagen.


----------



## wallbreaker (13. September 2007)

Treffen der Switches in N Deutschland da wäre ich doch dabei nachdem ich jetzt erstmal meine Gabel geupdated habe ....es kommt noch: Vorne/Hinten Avid Code, n großes Kettenblatt, ne E13 Kefü ... 




Achja und "hübsche" Bilder kommen auch noch !


----------



## el Lingo (13. September 2007)

Genau das wollte ich eh mal vorschlagen. Mit Niko und Switch und wer noch so aus dem Norden da ist. Ich habe ja auch noch den Gap____Jumper hier und im Deister rollt auch noch ein rmx cannuck. vielleicht sollten wir das sogar dort machen. super trails, die in meinen augen im anspruch deutlich über denen von schulenberg oder hahnenklee sind und sogar über dem niveau von winterberg liegen. aber auch alles anders fahrbar, je nach geschmack. also vom 12m weiten gap über einen 5m Drop zu super flowigen Sachen ist alles dabei...


----------



## wallbreaker (13. September 2007)

Trail hört sich gut an ....
aber 12 m Gap und 5m Drop da bin ich schon zu vorgekennzeichnet !


----------



## el Lingo (13. September 2007)

12m gap bedeutet jetzt nicht 12m höhenunterschied sondern die weite. aber ein höhen unterschied ist da auch mit verbunden. da gibt es also sehr schöne trails, es würde sich lohnen!


----------



## Mudstud (14. September 2007)

Hihi.
Ein Nordlichter-RM-Treffen kommt für mich weniger in Frage.
Von der Staatsbürgerschaft (Niederlande, Mutter ist sogar Friesin) her käms noch hin, aber vom Wohnort (Nordost-Schweiz) ganz und gar nicht.

Solltet Ihr das Treffen auf die Reihe bekommen, dann schon mal viel Spass beim Rocky-rocken.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2007)

Juchu....ja sehr gute Idee.
Wir sind dann 100% dabei wenn der Termin passt.

Cu


----------



## wallbreaker (14. September 2007)

War jemand schon in Wittenburg ? Hamburg liegt ja relativ zentral für alle ...
ich komme aus Berlin ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr alle herkommt .... Wo befindet sich denn dieses Deister .... ich muss mal schauen, weil wahrscheinlich würde ich mit Bahn anrollen außer es findet sich noch n RMer aus dem Raume Berlin der mit Auto gondelt !!!


----------



## iNSANE! (14. September 2007)

Spars Dir - ist noch nicht fertig. Wird erst nächste Saison. Kannst dort aber Skifahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (14. September 2007)

UND GoKart fahren auch was ich gehört habe aber wenn es noch nicht fertig ist, lohnt es sich nicht .....

Ich weiß nich Hahnenklee sieht auf dem Foto hier nicht soo groß aus aber wie ist es in Reality ? War schon mal jemand da und kann Erfahungen dazu abgeben ?

http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/streckenplan_hahnenklee_gro.jpg


----------



## el Lingo (14. September 2007)

Hahnenklee ist süß und sehr gut für Anfänger, aber keine wirkliche Herausforderung. Da sieht es in Schulenberg (auhc Harz) schon ganz anders aus. Der Deister ist bei Hannover, auch mit der Bahn gut zu erreichen. Würde mir besser gefallen als Harz, weil hier die Trails sehr schön sind, aber ohne Lift. Ich habe dafür einen Thread gemacht.


----------



## switchNB (14. September 2007)

Hallo!

Nach längerer Forum Abstinenz musste ich feststellen das unsere geliebten SWITCH nicht mehr weiterentwickelt werden   , muss wohl an der Perfektion der letzten Baureihe liegen  , denn was TOP END ist geht nunmal nicht mehr zu verbessern...

hier mal ne Illustration von meinem letzten Ausflug:


----------



## wallbreaker (14. September 2007)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder was Fahrräder und pornicious gemeinsam haben ....

==> Mir geht einer ab !


----------



## Mudstud (14. September 2007)

@ SwitchNB

Schöne Aussicht von Nendaz hinunter nach Sion...
Und das Switch in Schwarz-Weiss darf sich natürlich auch sehen lassen.


----------



## Sw!tch (14. September 2007)

mit ohne aufkleber wärs nochma n gutes stück schöner...


----------



## switchNB (14. September 2007)

@Mudstud: richtig!

war das erste mal zum biken in der Schweiz, will da nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder hin!


----------



## Soulbrother (16. September 2007)

Nach meinen UR- und SL-Switch´s wollte ich mir dann auch mal noch den krönenden Abschluss dieser Ära gönnen  





Aufbau erfolgt im Lauf der nächsten Woche mit erstem Test am Samstag in Wiberg.

*Ganz liebe Grüße nach GAP und *


----------



## wallbreaker (16. September 2007)

sieht extremst geil aus und reizt natürlich auch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (16. September 2007)

@Axel: Sehr schöner Frame!

Damit ihr mal seht was sich bei mir getan hat:












Es liegen hier auch schon ein paar neue Teile rum. Update dürfte bald folgen 

Schönen Sonntag,
Rob


----------



## Soulbrother (16. September 2007)

Auch sehr schön Robert,einmal ein Switch...dann muß es irgendwie immer wieder eins sein,mein volles Verständnis  .Das freut mich total für dich,nachdem Mist,der dir passiert ist!  
Und ich kann dir nach meinem letztwöchigen Test mit meinem SL in Winterberg versichern,daß sich die SL-Version richtig agil  bewegen lässt und bei deiner Gewichtsklasse wahrscheinlich sogar sinnvoller ist als der/dein Vorgänger.
Glückwunsch und viel,viel Spass damit


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. September 2007)

Soulbro: Du bist echt verrückt


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. September 2007)

Sauber!
Das eine wird bestimmt ein geiles Bike, das andere ist es schon 

Bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt!

MfG

@Soulbrother: Solltest Du nicht bis zum Winter warten, um den "Winterzeit - Bastelzeit"-Thread weiter zu führen?!


----------



## iNSANE! (17. September 2007)

Hey Jendo - poste doch mal Dein Unterrohr nach dem "RockForming"  Sieht das jetzt auch wie ein Flatline?


----------



## numinisflo (17. September 2007)

Bin schon auf den Aufbau deines Switch gespannt Axel! Ich hätte zwar gewettet das du dir ein RMX holst, aber das Switch ist auch schön. Hoffentlich verbaust du nicht so viele weiße Teile bei dem schon völlig weißen Rahmen - aber das ist ja auch nur subjektives Geschmacksempfinden.


Und nun zu Rubinos Bike a.k.a. Jendos Switch: Gefällt mir sehr gut mit den roten Teilen wie Nabe, Bremsgriffe (by the way: schöne Schraube) usw.
Das Bike wurde auch bei unserem Bozen-Trip schon ordentlich eingefahren, an einer Stelle leider sogar viel zu viel !
Zum Glück konnte der Fahrer durch den mutigen Einsatz aller Beteiligten relativ unverletzt geborgen werden.
Einziges Manko an deinem Bike sind MEINE zerbröselten Dämpferbuchsen!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. September 2007)

Ich kann dir versichern,daß es ganz schlicht wird und nicht ein einziges weißes Teil verbaut wird...ist mir zu trendy 
In meiner Mittagspause habe ich schonmal den Rahmen mit einer Suuuperpolitur (dazu später mehr)bearbeitet und heute abend fang ich mit dem Aufbau an.
RMX,nein,nein...ich hab das Flatline noch nicht komplett abgeschrieben obwohl es letzte Woche schon mal wirklich auf Messers Schneide stand.
Aber irgend etwas wird sich bis Frühjahr auch  hier noch tun müssen...habe ja kein Demo mehr und brauche wieder einen DH Ersatz für den IXS Cup 08.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. September 2007)

Allen *Pflege- und Schmiermittelfetischisten *kann ich dieses Zeug wärmstens empfehlen! 
Der dickste Morast läuft nach vorheriger Anwendung ,unter fließendem Wasser,wie nix vom Rahmen.




*Aktueller Stand vom Aufbau:*

Roco TST-R (985g incl. Feder) wird ersetzt durch DHX-Air 5.0 (410g)



RF Diabolus (172g)



Fox 36 Float RC² (2237g bei ungekürztem Schaft)


----------



## timbowjoketown (17. September 2007)

WOW, das sieht schon mal verdammt sexy aus... was für ein gewicht peilst du an? Was für Teile stehen noch auf der Liste?


----------



## Soulbrother (17. September 2007)

Vom Gewicht lass ich mich am Ende selbst überraschen...ich hab keine Ahnung welche Zahl spätestens am Freitag da stehen wird ?!
Mit Teile wiegen und Gewichte notieren hab ich einfach interressehalber kürzlich auf einem Schmierzettel mal angefangen und mittlerweile ist kaum noch Platz drauf...ich müßte bei Gelegenheit dann wohl auch mal eine ordentliche Tabelle erstellen.
Teile die noch drankommen...einfach immer mal wieder hier reinschauen


----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2007)

bestimmt shcön leicht... wär mir aber trotzdem mit schweren marzocchifederkram lieber


----------



## Soulbrother (18. September 2007)

Na klar,jedem wie er es braucht  

*Kleiner Nachschlag:*

Die üblichen Verdächtigen,Easton Vice (218g),Easton EA-70 (248g) und 2 FSA Spacer (6g)



Zur Abwechslung was ganz anderes,Syncros (245g)



Und abschließend für heute Selle Italia NOVA (303g)


----------



## numinisflo (18. September 2007)

Sieht nach einem schönen Aufbau aus, der auch vom Gewicht her interessant werden dürfte. Bin schon auf Bilder vom gesamten Bike gespannt.

Werde am Wochenende auch endlich mal wieder Bilder von meinem Switch machen, nachdem mir der Herr Jendo einen neuen Luftdämpfer geschenkt hat (und ich diesen somit vor dem sicheren Treppen-ins-Flat-Tod gerettet habe).


----------



## ewoq (18. September 2007)

schön, aber warum so ein dicker sattel?


----------



## Soulbrother (19. September 2007)

Flo,wie wär´s wenn du deine Bilder am Samstag in Winterberg machst...dann könntest du dich sogar auch mal auf meinen Aufbau draufsetzen  

ewoq,einfach weil ich ihn schön finde und er sich auch sehr angenehm anfühlt,zudem ist er auch nur im Bereich der Nase etwas dicker,dafür im hinteren Bereich sehr flach...insgesamt dem Einsatzbereich dieses Bikes in seiner Gestaltung sehr gut angepasst  
Wenn ich es allerdings schaffe von meinem alten,heiß geliebten,2-fach gebrochenen und verbogenen Flite den Kevlarbezug unbeschädigt abzubekommen und den wiederum sauber auf einen anderen Flite aufzuziehen...ja dann...


----------



## NoOb-ryder (19. September 2007)

ich habe eine frage: Als was ist das switch eigentlich gedacht vom konzept her, als freerider?
gibts da nicht schon das rmx dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. September 2007)

ja, nur das du es mit dem RMX richtig krachen lassen kannst.

boah wie ich Bikes aufbauen liebe.....hui hui und immer wächst es ein Stück mehr. Ja vielleicht sehe ich das Prachtstück ja auch noch im Oktober in Winterberg.


----------



## NoOb-ryder (19. September 2007)

leider will keiner sein rmx abgeben, irgendwie verständlich, aber ich will den rahmen unbedingt.
sonst halt nen rm7, rm6 oder switch.
MFG
Simon


----------



## switchNB (19. September 2007)

@ Soulbrother:

Bin schon höchst gespannt von deinem Testbericht! Insbesondere von der Rahmen/Gabel Kombinationation. Ich persönlich finde die FOX 36 egal ob FLOAT oder VAN bestens, hatte bislang aber bedenken mit der Bauhöhe im 06er/07er Switch, da die FOX 36 im Vergleich zur 66 (2006) mehr als nur die 10 mm Federwegsunterschied flacher baut...

also dann lass mal hören nach der Winterberg Testfahrt!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. September 2007)

Bei mir dauert es noch etwas,aber schau mal:
Rahmen-Gabel-Kombi
Der meth kann da vorab mit Sicherheit auch schon Auskunft erteilen.

*...und weiter ging´s heute:*

RF *Griffe* zu 95g (Die Gummis kann ich allerdings nicht empfehlen,da mir schon nach damals erstem Einsatz die außen hochstehenden Ränder in Fetzen gerissen sind )




Als *Schaltung* gibt´s die altbewährte und seit 4Jahren kampferprobte Verbindung XT/Gore Tex Zug/Avid Rollamajig Umlenkröllchen (214g) und... 



...modifiziertem 105er mit unterer Schaltwerksrolle aus Metall (223g) zwecks höherer Schaltpräzision und sehr viel geringerem Verschleiß. 




Als *Kefü *die MRP System3 (incl. Lexan Ring und allen Schrauben,ohne KB 467g),ebenfalls in modifizierter Version mit ausgefräßter Platte.Diese passt jetzt direkt,unter Ausschluss des ISCG-Adapters,auf die Aufnahme am Rahmen,ohne an der Schwingenlagerung anzustoßen.Daraus resultierend ist eine sehr viel bessere Kettenlinie...



...sowie neuen Rollen.Die orangenen haben mir farblich eh nicht so zugesagt,aber davon abgesehen habe ich mir die sehr viel schöneren schwarzen aus einem hochfesten Kunststoff fräßen lassen.Die genaue Materialbezeichnung ist PA66GF25...der LBJörg weiß bestimmt damit was anzufangen 
Dazu gesellt sich eine Diabolus *Kurbel* in 170er Länge (incl. Innenlager,ohne KB 1038g) und ein 38er KB von FSA (100g)



Abschließend für heute die *Pedale *PD-MX30 (491g) in der alten Version mit Kunststoff.Die aktuelle Version in Stahl wiegt 40g mehr,nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## meth3434 (19. September 2007)

Hey,

wenn dich meine bescheidene Meinung interessiert: Klar es ist ne ganze Ecke flacher und gebückter als mit der 66 (vor allem in meinem Fall da ich die 66rc von 2005 hatte), aber das tut dem Bike eigentlich sehr gut! Man sitzt viel mehr im Bike als oben drauf und die viel bessere funktion der 36 verstärkt diesen Eindruck nur noch. Ich fahre einen Thomson mit 0 rise und nur einen 0.5cm spacer drunter und das fährt sich sehr gut, klar ist es ne Umstellung aber eine positive! 

Nicht zuletzt wegen der viel besseren Performance der 36 kann ich den Wechsel nur empfehlen! 

meth


----------



## el Lingo (20. September 2007)

Der Trend geht ja eh weg von den im Frontbereich sehr hohen Bikes in Richtung flacher. Zum fahren eigentlich besser, wenn ich an mein DS-Dirtbike denke...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. September 2007)

Das war vorgestern der Zwischenstand,als ich mir noch nicht sicher war,welcher LRS verbaut wird...aber unbedingt schon mal Platz nehmen wollte um ein erstes Feeling zu bekommen.







...aaah und man kann sogar noch meine ehemalige Schwingenlagerschraube sehen...bevor ich sie abgerrissen habe


----------



## bestmove (21. September 2007)

Sehr geil Soulbrother, du inspirierst mich  was ist das für ein grauer LRS? Mit den Deemax hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt für mein Switch.


----------



## wallbreaker (21. September 2007)

Ich würde die grauen nehmen die harmonieren wunderschön mit der Gabel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (21. September 2007)

Das is ein MAvic crossmax SX, sehr geiler Laufradsatz und im Rasouli eindeutig fabrlich und einsatzbereichtechnischernaturgemäss besser passend;-)! 
Ich würde den deemax verbauen, er ist zwar immer ein krasses Farbstatement, aber letztlich immer ein gutes! 
Würde mich vor allem interessieren wie du den DHX air in dem bike findest, den Gedanken hab ich mal ne ganze Zeit lang verfolgt....
Freue mich schon aufs fertige Bike
gruss, meth


----------



## Soulbrother (21. September 2007)

Wie der Matthias schon sagt,der graue ist der Mavic Crossmax SX den ich zuvor schon in meinem ex-New Slayer gefahren bin und ebenfalls im Rasouli verbaut habe.Für einen FR-Laufradsatz schön leicht mit 1,9Kg und sehr stabil.Freigegeben bis 120kg Fahrergewicht.

Ach ja,Matthias,wie soll es anders sein:



...natürlich ist es *der *geworden 
Zudem hat sich heute mittag mein Schwager auch schon den SX abgegriffen.

@bestmove
...mit *Antiklapperpräventivmaßnahme*




Kassette ist eine Sram PG 970 (Rennrad) mit 12-26




und Bremsen,na was wohl... 




So,es ist fertig und einsatzbereit!
Gewicht *17,745Kg*...allerdings sind jetzt auch wirklich schwere Minion´s (2,5er DH in 3C) drauf

@bestmove:wie sieht´s aus...bin morgen in Winterberg,freier Entritt für Switcher hab ich gehört


----------



## Alesana (22. September 2007)

ma ich mit meinem Lieblingsbike, das zur Zeit aber kaum bewegt wird, einfach keine Zeit und so. Die halbe Std die ich am Tag übrig hab für radfahren, fahr ich eben schnell mitm kleinen Rad in der Stadt.


----------



## ewoq (22. September 2007)

alesana: geht am feuerberg eigentlich noch was, bist du da zufällig informiert?

bike ist natürlich tres chic


----------



## Soulbrother (23. September 2007)

*So,bitte schön...von heute in Winterberg*:




Ich hoffe euch in der letzten Woche,mit dem Aufbau,nicht allzu sehr gelangweilt zu haben!


----------



## iNSANE! (23. September 2007)

Echt geilomat - das inspiriert mich grade sehr! Bei welchem Gewicht wärst Du mit Crossmax XL und Bspw Nobby Nic rausgekommen?! (Schätzung)
Ist das ne TALAS oder ne VAN?
Ur-Streng wie der Ösi sagen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. September 2007)

Danke,freut mich wenn´s dich inspiriert... 

Nach gestrigem Einsatz will ich an dieser Stelle aber auch noch was dazu sagen:
Den Aufbau dieses Rahmens bereue ich nicht eine Sekunde.Das Fox Luftfahrwerk ist einfach genial.

*Felix*,die Gabel ist ne Float in der Version RC².

Die Geometrie mit der 36 (160mm)  passt saugut (ich fahre den Hinterbau mit 40% sag),da kann ich dem meth nicht widersprechen.Ich habe momentan einen 0,5er Spacer unter dem Vorbau,aber es ist gut möglich,daß ich den auch noch rausnehmen werde.
*Mathias*,der Dämpfer arbeitet,wie bereits vom SL und meinem Marin gewohnt, auch hier einwandfrei.Bei meinen fast 2 Zentnern fahre ich in der Hauptkammer mit 15bar und im Ausgleichbehälter mit 12bar.Boost valve komplett zugedreht und PP komplett offen.

*Felix*,mit XL würdest du 600g einsparen.
Was die NN wiegen weiß ich nicht,so ein Müll wie Schwalbe kommt mir halt nicht ins Haus.Only Maxxis!Und das aus gutem Grund.Aber da das nur meine Meinung ist,braucht sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten zu fühlen.
Würde ich die 2,5er Minion DH Karkasse durch eine 2,35 Minion FR Karkasse ersetzen,dann wären das pro Reifen 350g weniger,somit insg. 700g weniger!

Hätte ich meine Crossmax SX behalten,mit den 2,35 Minions wäre das Switch 1400g leichter geworden,also 16,345Kg...eigentlich ein recht akzeptabeles Gewicht!

Aber es fährt sich trotz 17,745Kg doch recht leicht.

Also,ich finde es SAUGEIL


----------



## iNSANE! (23. September 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Also,ich finde es SAUGEIL



Ich auch! Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## swuzzi (24. September 2007)

Sieht super aus das weisse Switch!
Hab auch endlich Neuigkeiten aus meinem Garantiefall!Nach 3 Monaten,juhu!!!
Das "Erstemal"nein,nicht von Marius-Müller-Westernhagen sondern vom Vertreiber!Hoppla
War ne nette Unterhaltung...
Resume:Kann für 800 euros einen 2007 Switch in weiss bekommen-------
und meiner wird mir gegen einen 2007 Switch(Farbe Unbekannt) in ein paar Wochen zugestellt!!
Wollte mal nachfragen was ihr davon haltet?
Ist das ein Angebot?
Möchte vielleicht einer einen käuflich erwerben für günstig Geld?
Was soll ich machen....?


----------



## wallbreaker (24. September 2007)

Hi Ho....

also erstmal zu Soulbrother sehr sehr geiler Aufbau und zu dem letzten Post. 

Du bekommst was? Ein Switch Rahmen zum Sonderpreis und ein Radel oder nur den Rahmen zum günstigen Preis ?


----------



## swuzzi (24. September 2007)

Hi,also im Klartext:
Ich kann 2 Switches bekommen.Für 800 euros.Spreche hier allerdings von Rahmen mit Dämpfer,ist wohl auch klar,gell!
Eines ist weiss(dafür die 800 euro),
und
das Andere(mein Garantiefall von vor 3 Monaten)!
Dabei weiss aber keiner ob es Grün ist oder das 
Tarn`t!
Schliesslich hatte ich ja auch ein S.E-Modell.

Nur jetzt meine Fragen......
lohnt es sich?????


----------



## Sw!tch (24. September 2007)

definitiv...
für teueres geld verkaufen kannstes allemal


----------



## swuzzi (24. September 2007)

Denke auch mal,zumal es ja auch wieder die volle Herstellergarantie bei den beiden Rahmen gibt!Oder??

Was bringt so ein Teilchen auf dem Markt??

Denn ohne konkretes Angebot brauche ich bestimmt nicht winselnd meine Alte 
anpumpen!
Einer muss weg!
Und wenn es 801 euro ist,hauptsache kein Minus 

Den besseren behalte ich natürlich(tarn`t)hoffentlich!! Wäre der Überraschungsgast nicht auch weiss,ich könnte mich nicht entscheiden...


----------



## Sw!tch (24. September 2007)

oh man, ich frag mal "meine alten"  ob sie mir 801 euro geben, moment


----------



## swuzzi (24. September 2007)

Sei Froh,dass du es "Nur" mit deinen Eltern zu tun hast!
Biste erstmal verheirattet ist alles knapp!!! 
Werde mal Googlen...
der muss wenigstens soviel bringen,dass
meine bessere Hälfte ihre 800 zurückhat
und 
für mein Neues(irgendeins von den Zwei)
eine schöne Gabel hat(66 SL,Totem,Fox),
ruhig gut gebraucht!!!Denn mit jetzt 178mm FW
ist meine Allmountain 100% überfordert!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (24. September 2007)

Welche Gr. ist es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (24. September 2007)

Hmmmm naja Ich glaub bei meinen Eltern isses aussichtsloser als bei deiner Ehefrau


----------



## wallbreaker (24. September 2007)

Ich würde dir glaube ich eins abnehmen was ist denn für ein Dämpfer drin ?


----------



## swuzzi (25. September 2007)

Moin!
Beide werden in 18 Zoll geliefert.Welcher Dämpfer verbaut ist,da werde ich mich nochmals telefonisch erkundigen!
Also kaufen....????:


----------



## swuzzi (25. September 2007)

Ist der Roco von Marzocchi!

Soll ganz gut funktionieren!Kenne ihn aber nicht vom Einsatz her!
Zudem konnte ich nochmals heraushandeln das der Steuerkopf,Innenlager und Scheibenbremsaufnahme gleich nachgefrässt werden!!


Jau,Donnerstag oder Freitag soll ich ihn endlich bekommen, 
den anderen 2-4 Wochen später.... 
Gruss


----------



## Soulbrother (25. September 2007)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Zudem konnte ich nochmals heraushandeln das der Steuerkopf,Innenlager und Scheibenbremsaufnahme gleich nachgefrässt werden!!



 ...


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2007)

Morsche,*SIE* war gerade hier und hat mich mal wieder beglückt.... 





*"Pimptime!"*


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. September 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Morsche,*SIE* war gerade hier und hat mich mal wieder beglückt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



musste nich mal arbeiten??? Oder hat es der glückliche Nachbar angenommen...

Viel Spass beim Pimpen. Hast Du schon Pläne für den ausgebauten Dämpfer?

MfG


----------



## numinisflo (26. September 2007)

Bei deiner hochfrequenten Postnutzung ist es ja klar das du eine private p.... äh lady als Postbotin bekommst Axel.

Und nun zeig uns endlich was darin zu finden war, zumindest ich für meinen Teil bin durchaus neugierig.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2007)

*Erstes update*,da die Teile letzte Woche noch nicht alle verfügbar waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (26. September 2007)

Neeeeid !
Auf jeden Fall ne ziemlich nette Angelegenheit !


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2007)

Ach komm wallbraker...du hast doch selbst ein schönes Switch ! 



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> musste nich mal arbeiten??? Oder hat es der glückliche Nachbar angenommen...
> 
> Viel Spass beim Pimpen. Hast Du schon Pläne für den ausgebauten Dämpfer?
> 
> MfG


Klar muß ich arbeiten,heute biiiis 13.00 ,aber die bringen einem die Pakete sogar zur Arbeit,deshalb war die PIMPTIME erst ab 14.00 
Den Roco werde ich als Ersatz behalten oder vielleicht auch mal im Marin ausprobieren.Fragst du wegen deinem Switch...du weißt aber schon,daß im aktuellen Switch das Dämpfermaß 200/57 beträgt und bei dir das Maß 190/50,8 ist? 



numinisflo schrieb:


> Und nun zeig uns endlich was darin zu finden war, zumindest ich für meinen Teil bin durchaus neugierig.


Alte Neugier  

*Alles verbaut:*


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. September 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...
> Klar muß ich arbeiten,heute biiiis 13.00 ,aber die bringen einem die Pakete sogar zur Arbeit,deshalb war die PIMPTIME erst ab 14.00
> Den Roco werde ich als Ersatz behalten oder vielleicht auch mal im Marin ausprobieren.Fragst du wegen deinem Switch...du weißt aber schon,daß im aktuellen Switch das Dämpfermaß 200/57 beträgt und bei dir das Maß 190/50,8 ist?...



weiß ich, aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...

MfG


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26. September 2007)

Mein Switch


----------



## numinisflo (27. September 2007)

Schönes Switch.
Aber mach doch nochmal ein Bild mit mehr Tageslicht von der Antriebsseite.

@Axel: Wundervolles Schaltwerk!


----------



## Mudstud (28. September 2007)

Kleines Update für alle Wundernasen:

Hab heute den Switch Tart'n-Rahmen in 18" beim Importeur abgeholt - eine handliche, kleine Pappschachtel mit kostbarem Inhalt, haha!
Dieses Wochenende bekomme ich noch die 66er RC2X in Weiss überreicht.
Und dann gehts nächste Woche an den Zusammenbau.
Freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corpsegrinder (29. September 2007)

Hier die Bilder von der Antriebseite


----------



## Soulbrother (29. September 2007)

Schönes Switch  

@Jendo,dein Postfach ist voll!!!


----------



## Jendo (29. September 2007)

jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Oktober 2007)

@Flo,danke,ich find´s auch sauschick,hoffentlich hat es ein langes Leben am Switch  

Den schönen Tag heute hab ich zum finalen Endspurt in Sachen Switch- und Pipelinediät genutzt!

*Easton Monkey Lite DH*




*und ein SLR Gel Flow*




*Und da der Sommer ja jetzt rum ist,auch noch meine Lieblingsbereifung die ganz nebenbei mal 800g einspaart*




*GEWICHT: jetzt 16,5Kg*


----------



## el Lingo (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auch schon mal über einen Carbonlenker für meins nachgedacht, aber so sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht, ob das richtig wäre. Sieht aber sehr schön aus, so ein Lenker.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2007)

Soulbrother, dein Switch ist einfach lecker....


----------



## swuzzi (2. Oktober 2007)

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJuhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
Das Erstemal,das ich ein Switch 2007 in Händen halte.
Wunderbar!!Und wie schön,live in weiss... 
Jetzt nur noch auf den Zweiten warten,warten.warten... 
,da kenn ich mich aus!

Versuche mal ein paar Bilder mitzuschicke!

(Leider ist die Datei zu gross und ich zieh mir jetzt kein Photoshop auf mein zocker PC...)
Schade.....


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Oktober 2007)

Danke


----------



## Mudstud (3. Oktober 2007)

Gestern ist mein Projekt "Switch Tart'n" vom Stapel gegangen.

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, kam der Aufbau des Radels bald ins Stocken:
Die "Mono M4"-Bremszange von HOPE passt mit keinem Adapter der Welt an die 8-Zoll-Postmount-Aufnahme der 66er. Na Super!  

Also einen Postmount-Bremssattel und eine 203mm-Scheibe geordert - der CH-Importeur hatte zum Glück noch einen Bremssattel in Schwarz-Gold auf Lager, die neuen sind ja alle silbrig. Immerhin.

Auch die alte KeFü liess sich nicht auf ISCG umrüsten, weil der Bumerang zu wenig Material dran hat: Der deckt die drei Aufnahmen nicht ab, bestenfalls eine. Und so ein Gebastel kommt mir net ans Rad.
Also halt die Luxusvariante gewählt - nein, nicht CarboCage: 
http://www.heidy-tuning.ch (in Rot, passend zum Piggyback vom Roco...)  

So weit bin ich bis gestern gekommen:

Von der Seite






und von vorne





Die Bremszange mit Postmount und die neue Scheibe sollte am Donnerstag im Shop meines Vertrauens eintreffen, die KeFü am Freitag per Paketpost.
So sollte ich das Switch noch rechtzeitig fürs Wochenende fahrbereit haben, um im Oberengadin ein Weekend rocken zu gehen (Bernina/Alp Grüm nach Poschiavo müsste auf der Switch-Bitch gut kommen, haha).


----------



## swuzzi (3. Oktober 2007)

Sieht gut aus,dein tarn`t!!!Biste momentan ohne Kettenführung?? 

Versuche gerade das 2.0 in weiss auftzbauen!!

Langt da eine 66er oder doch lieber eine 888er sl;Beide in weiss?
Hat jemand einen TIP!!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (3. Oktober 2007)

lesen macht schlau


----------



## wallbreaker (3. Oktober 2007)

888 is doch schon mächtig groß ich würde da eher zur 66 greifen ..... !


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Oktober 2007)

Ä±ch lÄ±ebe den tartn frame!
nur den vorbau fÄ±nd Ä±ch echt haesslÄ±ch...


----------



## Mudstud (3. Oktober 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Ä±ch lÄ±ebe den tartn frame!
> nur den vorbau fÄ±nd Ä±ch echt haesslÄ±ch...



Der Vorbau ist von einer kleinen Schweizer Firma, und ich kenn die Jungs persÃ¶nlich. Meiner ist noch aus einer ganz frÃ¼hen Serie, und drum halt ich dem "Knochen" resp. "Klotz" die Treue.
http://www.snd-cycles.com/stems/index.php

Wenn Du meinst, dass der Vorbau hÃ¤sslich sei, dann schau Dir mal das DH-Bike der Jungs an:
http://www.snd-cycles.com/frames/frames_proto-1.php

Sollte ich unversehens an finanzieller Diarrhoe leiden (auf gut Deutsch: Geld********r), werd ich mir Vorbau und SattelstÃ¼tze von Thompson ziehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2007)

Da du eh eine Hope fährst hättest dir auch die 225mm Scheibe anstelle eines neuen Sattels von dene kaufen können, dann hätte die IS2000 Bremse wieder gepaßt.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Oktober 2007)

Frisbee am Vorderrad....


----------



## Mudstud (4. Oktober 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Frisbee am Vorderrad....



@ LB Jörg

Bei meinen knapp 70 Kilo Lebendgewicht reicht mir eine 203er-Scheibe dicke. Und zudem komm ich bei Verwendung einer Postmount-Zange ohne Adapter aus - und das ist mir den Mehrpreis (Bremszange und Scheibe vs Adapter und Scheibe) allemal wert.

In diesem Sinne schliesse ich mich dem Votum von decolocsta an.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (4. Oktober 2007)

nu will ich och mal
is aba noch bis nächstes jahr baustelle!












was noch geändert wird....kurbel, kefü, lenker, vorbau, evtl mavic laufräder. ma sehn


----------



## decolocsta (5. Oktober 2007)

Die Parts waren doch an deinem Pudel, oder?

Sieht sehr nett aus, bis auf die Felgenfarbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (5. Oktober 2007)

sehr richtig, wird aber bis nächstes jahr fast alles bis auf bremsen getausch, bin ich mal gespannt wie weit ich da komm


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Oktober 2007)

aber was ist mit dem SlopePudel passiert :-(


----------



## Kairo (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin, 
mein Switch wird nun heute Nachmittag fertig, es hat doch noch einige Änderungen gegeben, u.a. eine Totem 2Step 2008 und den Magura FR Laufradsatz.
Und morgen Nachmittag wird die Fuhre dann artgerecht eingefahren. Wer kommt noch so nach Hahnenklee? 
CU


----------



## TinglTanglTom (5. Oktober 2007)

der ist noch da keine sorge


----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, ich bin auf der Hengstparade in Celle und wenn ich schon wieder meine Freundin im Stich lasse, läßt sie mich irgendwann im Stich. Obwohl, dann hätte ich am WE mehr Zeit zum riden...


----------



## Kairo (5. Oktober 2007)

ja ja, immer diese Frauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo hat recht. Das muss auch mal sein nä.

Hey Kairo, dein Slayer hast du aber noch oder?
Man kann sich ja auch mal so zu einer Tour treffen. HH und Umgebung.
Würde dann nur mit meinem Proceed fahren  
Wie siehts aus mit dem Rocky Nord treffen?

Cu
Niko


----------



## TinglTanglTom (5. Oktober 2007)

besseres bild tat not


----------



## numinisflo (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde die Felgenfarbe zum weißen Frame sogar sehr geil und mal was ganz anderes. Bis auf die - zumindest optisch - körperverletzende Boxguide ein geiles Bike!


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Oktober 2007)

Kann ich nur zustimmen, die silberne Sattelstütze ist vielleicht auch nicht ganz opti mopti, ansonsten top. Was wird jetzt aus dem SlopePudel, wenn Du die ganzen Teile für das Switch hernimmst, warst Du mit dem nicht mehr zufrieden? Vom Einsatzbereich dürften ja beide sehr ähnlich sein, oder!?


----------



## decolocsta (5. Oktober 2007)

würde ich auch gern wissen....


----------



## TinglTanglTom (5. Oktober 2007)

thx derweil
ich hasse boxguide auch..die kefü wird noch erstzt durch die e13  light in weiß evtl.
dauert leider noch. hab nix bekommen ausser die silbere thomson und das recht günstig 
pudel ist nich aufgebaut weil ich nichtmehr für alutech fahre. das switch ist etwas mehr das gemütlichere entgegen dem hüpf rad. ist mir lieber da ich meinen fahrstiel etwas geändert habe.

und nach der produktpanne was rocky 08 abliefert bin ich stolz noch eins bekommen zu haben  wie wohl viele andere auch


----------



## Kairo (5. Oktober 2007)

So ne Sch....e, fehlen da doch noch ein paar Teile. Aber ich habe ja einen super Händler der mir da kostenlos ausgeholfen hat. Also schnell alles zusammengebaut und raus zur Probefahrt. Und was ist:

Die Gabel ist schrott!!!

Ob ich wohl ein bischen angesauert bin!

@ Mr. Freeride:
jo, das Slayer hab ich noch und das soll auch so bleiben. Mal ne Tour zusammen in HH: ja gerne.
Am WE bin ich aber erstmal an der See, bloß nix mit nem MTB zu tun haben.


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Oktober 2007)

@ Kairo: wieder das 2Step Problem???

@ TinglTanglTom: die weiße KeFü käme bestimmt super, btw. welches Gewicht bringt Dein Switch jetzt auf die Waage? Bist Du schon probegefahren?


----------



## decolocsta (5. Oktober 2007)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> thx derweil
> ich hasse boxguide auch..die kefü wird noch erstzt durch die e13  light in weiß evtl.
> dauert leider noch. hab nix bekommen ausser die silbere thomson und das recht günstig
> pudel ist nich aufgebaut weil ich nichtmehr für alutech fahre. das switch ist etwas mehr das gemütlichere entgegen dem hüpf rad. ist mir lieber da ich meinen fahrstiel etwas geändert habe.
> ...





in wie fern geändert, also deinen Fahrstil?
Interessiert mich nur was fahrtechnisch eher fürs Switch spricht aus deiner Sicht...
Ach ja, Herzlich Willkommen in der Rocky Community...


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Oktober 2007)

hey tÄ±ngeltangeltom
hast jan paar echt fette trÄ±cks drauf! respekt.... sÄ±eht auf nem rocky auch gleÄ±ch nochma vÄ±el besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (5. Oktober 2007)

geht auch mitm rocky gleich nochmal viel schöner, vorallem nfccs und suicides ,ne aba ernsthaft:

also ich will wieder mehr zurück zum ursprünglichen freeride, wald schredden, paar tricks hier und da, touren etc, aber von sowas wie flips, superseaters, distanzier ich mich, zwecks studium etc. bin dieses jahr länger kaputt als fahrbereit gewesn und nu schalt ich nen gang zurück.

probefahrt hab ich mit der domain von nem kumpel gemacht, war super. seit die fox drin is konnt ich nix ausser rum rollen da mein finger noch nicht heile ist, dauert nochn paar wochen.

vielen dank für die nette aufnahme in die rocky community 

@sw!tch
thx, aber recht haste 
http://www.fk-riders.de/temp/nfccindian.gif

ah das gewicht!
mit domain warens 18 glatt
also jetz 17,7. ziel is 17 oder drunter.


----------



## decolocsta (6. Oktober 2007)

wow, das Gif wäre doch was für den Rocks in Action Fred...


----------



## Kairo (9. Oktober 2007)

@ Kairo: wieder das 2Step Problem???


Ne, irgend ein anderes Problem, trotz richtiger Einstellung sackt die Gabel bei jeder Belastung immer voll ein. Inzwischen liegt aber schon eine neue Gabel bei meinem Händler. Hoffe, dass das Problem damit gelöst ist und ich evtl. nächstes WE in den  Harz kann.


----------



## michi24 (9. Oktober 2007)

Servus, 

bin grad auf der suche nach nem '07 Switch Rahmen in 16,5 weiß.
Kennt jemand nen Händler, wo ich eventuell noch einen bekomme? bei rocky gibts keine mehr...

schon mal danke,

Gruß


----------



## numinisflo (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde die Suche damit beginnen, die einschlägigen Händler zu befragen und evtl. einschlägige Internetverkaufsplattformen zu durchsuchen, da wird sich doch noch was finden lassen.


----------



## Mudstud (9. Oktober 2007)

Zwischenbericht in Sachen Tart'n:

Mit Hängen und Würgen und Mühe und Not haben wir (der Werkstattchefe beim Händler meines Vertrauens und ich) das Baby fürs Wochenende fahrbereit hinbekommen. Das Hauptproblem war das Innenlager, welches für ein Singlechainring-Setup mit KeFü 73mm Einbaubreite und 118mm Achsbreite aufweisen muss - und weil die alte, mattgraue XTR-Kurbel drauf soll auch noch die "kurze" Octalink-Aufnahme, die heute nur noch beim Rennrad verwendet wird.

Am Ende haben wir eine XT-Kurbel mit 32er-Blatt und einem 73/115er Innenlager verbaut, damit ich die Fuhre einfahren konnte. Hat sich gelohnt, hab mein Switch am Samstag und Sonntag zwischen Pontresina, Bernina-Pass und Poschiavo gehörig durchgeknetet - zwei Platten am Samstag inklusive.

Das Gewicht liegt im Moment bei 17.9 Kilo (yes, die 17 vor dem Komma war mir wichtig und ist ein mentaler Aufsteller). Bin auch schon von Pontresina her die 600 Höhenmeter zum Bernina-Pass hochgekeult, das musste auch sein.

Bilder gibts erst, wenn die XTR-Kurbel mit 38er-Blatt montiert ist.


----------



## SlayMe (9. Oktober 2007)

michi24 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin grad auf der suche nach nem '07 Switch Rahmen in 16,5 weiß.
> Kennt jemand nen Händler, wo ich eventuell noch einen bekomme? bei rocky gibts keine mehr...
> ...



Händler nicht und weiß auch nicht. Aber ein 07er in 16,5" hätte ich. Ich ringe noch ob ichs auch verkaufen soll. Ist ein graues, also Tartn, noch neu und unaufgebaut.


----------



## swuzzi (9. Oktober 2007)

Allmählich geht R.M. das Switch aus,zumal es nicht mehr
produziert wird.Schade eigentlich.Und ob das Flatline das Switch und RMX ersetzen kann??;mehr als fraglich.
Warte noch immer auf meinen Garantierahmen und das nun schon seit 20.6.07!Hammer.Hoffe nur das Sie ihn auch nicht mehr in 18" haben,denn dann müssten Sie mir ein Flatline schicken.Und darauf wäre ich sehr gespannt...
Habe nur noch einen in 18"


----------



## Pepepower (9. Oktober 2007)

Endlich habe ich mein Switch. 
Ich wollte schon sooo lange eins haben.

Bitteschön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (10. Oktober 2007)

Glückwunsch Pepepower, schöner Aufbau.


----------



## michi24 (10. Oktober 2007)

@ SlayMe,

kannst mir ja mal bescheid geben, wenn dus verkaufen willst...


----------



## SlayMe (10. Oktober 2007)

Mach ich.


----------



## Mudstud (11. Oktober 2007)

Ha, das passende Innenlager liegt im Shop bereit.
Also kommt morgen die mattgraue XTR-Kurbel mit 38er-Blatt an mein Radl - und dann gibts mal Bilder vom fertig aufgebauten Tart'n.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Oktober 2007)

Ist zwar ein wenig OT, aber hab auf anraten aus dem Forum mal den original Lenker von meinem Switch gewechselt, mir wurde gesagt das der Titec 500 g. wiegen soll, naja, eig. sind es 565 gramm!!!!!! hab jetz einen Hussefelt drauf der ist mit 315g. leicht und haltbar, 250 g. gewichtsersparniss für 19 Euro, da kann man sich doch nur freuen...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Oktober 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein wenig OT, aber hab auf anraten aus dem Forum mal den original Lenker von meinem Switch gewechselt, mir wurde gesagt das der Titec 500 g. wiegen soll, naja, eig. sind es 565 gramm!!!!!! hab jetz einen Hussefelt drauf der ist mit 315g. leicht und haltbar, 250 g. gewichtsersparniss für 19 Euro, da kann man sich doch nur freuen...



willkommen im Club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstud (16. Oktober 2007)

565 Gramm, für einen Lenker?

Damit kann man ja Bike-Diebe erschlagen!

565 Gramm ist mE schon für eine Vorbau/Lenker-Combi an der oberen Grenze.
Wenn man einen Syntace-Lenker und einen Thomson 4X kombiniert, sollte man deutlich drunter raus kommen.


----------



## Jendo (16. Oktober 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein wenig OT, aber hab auf anraten aus dem Forum mal den original Lenker von meinem Switch gewechselt, mir wurde gesagt das der Titec 500 g. wiegen soll, naja, eig. sind es 565 gramm!!!!!! hab jetz einen Hussefelt drauf der ist mit 315g. leicht und haltbar, 250 g. gewichtsersparniss für 19 Euro, da kann man sich doch nur freuen...



Endlich!
Ich hatte diesen Prügelstab auch am Bike...


----------



## decolocsta (16. Oktober 2007)

die rohrdicke von 1 cm ist nicht ohne, wollte echt nicht glauben das der 500 g. wiegt, aber naja am ende warens dann dast 600...lol


----------



## el Lingo (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin ja lange mit einem 60er Truvatic Vorbau gefahren und habe gestern einen 50er Diabolus montiert. Der baut ein Stück höher durch den Anstieg, aber es ist ja unglaublich, wie sehr 1cm das Rad verändert hat. Ich fühle mich, wie auf einem neuen Bike, oder eher wie auf meinem alten Dirtbike. Ich bin auf's WE gespannt...


----------



## Freerider2109 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi ihr wollte mal Fragen ob ich denn ein 200mm(Einbaulänge) Roco Worldcup in mein 2005 Switch bekomm?? hab im moment einen 190mm Fox drin. Geht es denn dann nen 200 reinzubauen oder muss ich auch wieder einen 190mm haben??
 Danke Stefan

RMB LOVE THE RIDE


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)

Solllte schon ein 190er sein. 200er würde die Geo zu stark versauen... Hab aber auch schon oft mit diesem Gedanken gespielt


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Oktober 2007)

* - 300g! *





Diabolus ab und nach einigem Anpassen der Kefü  ... endlich Atlas drauf !


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)

Top... - wenn du schon die schwere Kefü mit Bashguard fährst, würd ich noch ein leichteres Kettenblatt montieren!


----------



## numinisflo (19. Oktober 2007)

Sieht gut aus Axel, mich würde auch ein Foto des ganzen Bikes interessieren.


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Oktober 2007)

Kommt bald,Flo. 

Mittlerweile ist der Onkel von meiner Drea ebenfalls dermaßen infiziert,daß ich ihm jetzt auch so etwas nettes aufbauen muß.Je oller (57 J.),je doller...aber ich find´s super  

*Ein Switch in 19,5" ist schon ein riesen Hirsch *



Also heute mittag bin ich erst mal beschäftigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (19. Oktober 2007)

Endlich mal wieder ein klassisches Switch... 

Falls du den Dämpfer ausbauen könntest und ihn mir zuschicken würdest wäre ich dir zu dank verpflichtet....


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Oktober 2007)

...aber sicher doch  

*16,5"*



*18"*



*19,5"*




Ichz fand den direkten Größenvergleich jetzt mal ganz interresant.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Oktober 2007)

ich auch.....

16,5 schön 18 schön, bei 19,5 gefällt mir der Rahmen nicht mehr so gut...


----------



## Magnum 204 (20. Oktober 2007)

So hier mal wieder meins nach kleinen updates.












UNd noch en Bild von Heute (Herbst)


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich auch.....
> .......bei 19,5 gefällt mir der Rahmen nicht mehr so gut...



Grummelgrummel.. 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Oktober 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Grummelgrummel..
> 
> G.




ähhh, ich meinte natürlich das die mir nicht gefallen, nur deins, das einzig wahrhaftig schöne in 19,5" 


@Magnum 204

schön schön, nur die Maple Leafs sind zuviel des guten für meinen Geschmack....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Oktober 2007)

jo mabblelifs nicht gut... sonst cool!

checkt das :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ98083QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem

600 euro....


----------



## Magnum 204 (20. Oktober 2007)

So etwas zu sehen schmerzt der Auktionsgewinner hatte glück zu dem preis  

auch haben will


----------



## decolocsta (20. Oktober 2007)

das tut mir echt grad weh und macht mich leicht depri... :.(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (20. Oktober 2007)

du hättest mich sehen sollen... ich DURFTE nicht mitbieten....


----------



## bestmove (20. Oktober 2007)

Da kommen noch 250$ Versand zu, dann sind es umgerechnet ca. 800,-EUR. Anschließend wird beim deutschen Zoll nochmal ein Aufschlag von ungefähr 25% fällig ... dann kostet das Ding schon mal um die 1.000,-EUR. Ist zwar immer noch super aber nicht mehr ganz so schmerzhaft


----------



## Saci (22. Oktober 2007)

Tach, ich hab mal ne frage, und zwar: besitz ich ein 2003er Switch, mit einem fox vanilla R dämpfer. Leider ist dieser so langsam technisch echt nichmehr up to date und kann mit der performence der 66 absolut nich mithalten. also würde ich gerne einen neuen dämpfer verbauen, was bei den 2003er switchs sich ja aber bekanntlich als problem herausstellt, da die einbaulänge 172mm beträgt.... und jetzt findet mal einen in der länge- das kannste nämlich kniggen!!....jetzt meine idee bzw frage: könnte ich nicht einen dämpfer mit anderer einbaulänge verbauen und mir die schwimgenarme selbst neu fräsen (mache ne ausbildung als feinwerkmechaniker und hab en bisschen ahnung von cnc-fräsen) .... jetzt bin ich nur am grübeln welche einbaulänge wohl sinnvoller wäre.... 165 oder 190 mm - ein 190er kann ich mir aber fast nich vorstellen, da die schwingen dann schon sehr anders aussehn würden... also hat von euch einer ne idee, oder schon mal erfahrung mit dem thema gesammelt.. würde mich über antworten freuen.. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## decolocsta (22. Oktober 2007)

190 wird nicht gehen, dann wohl eher 165......


----------



## Saci (22. Oktober 2007)

Jo, wär auch frästechnisch einfacher zu lösen... nur wie des dann optisch aussieht... hmm.. ma guggen... viell. mal en bisschen mit fotoshop spieln... was fürn dämpfer würd sich denn anbieten... 

aber - hey - sauschnelle antwort - respekt


----------



## Magnum 204 (22. Oktober 2007)

@ Saci

Das wär doch en Dämpfer für dich:






MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (22. Oktober 2007)

vllt reichts ja auch schon den Dämpfer zu nem tuning service zu bringen, hab zwar keine Ahnung, aber man hört ja immer wie sie alle schwärmen wenn der Dämpfer fresh vom Service kommt.

hey magnum, sorry aber ich glaub dein Beitrag passt nciht ganz zum Thema...


----------



## Saci (22. Oktober 2007)

@ sw!tch, danker ersma... hmm.. joar.. da is was dran.. aber der dämpfer si halt au echt schon 4 jahre alt... hab kein plan was die beim service da alles machn - aber viel is da ja nich dran... ich überleg mir des ganze mal... gugg mal nach material und geeignetem dämpfer usw... hat ja au zeit.. solang er noch soweit funzt... aber falls jemand noch tipps usw. hat - her mit .. danke


----------



## decolocsta (22. Oktober 2007)

tip, ein Vanilla lebt ewig und braucht keinen Service...


----------



## SlayMe (22. Oktober 2007)

Früher hat Romic nach Maß angefertig. Ob die das noch machen...? Aber das ist natürlich nicht billig. Schick denen doch mal ne mail.


----------



## Freerider2109 (24. Oktober 2007)

HI wollte mal Fragen, wo man denn billig einen Rocco TST R herbekommt. in 190mm Einbaulänge. Oder würdet ihr mir einen anderen Dämpfer für mein 2005 Switch empfehlen!? Habe im Moment nen Vanilla drin und der federt ja nur und Dämpft nicht. Wollte schon mal nen neuen. Danke 
Love The Ride  Stefan


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Oktober 2007)

3,2,1... Deins!


----------



## el Lingo (24. Oktober 2007)

Sorry Freerider, aber das ist Quatsch! Der Vanilla dämpft genau wie alle anderen Dämpfer auch, nur bietet er nicht so viel Einstellmöglichkeiten wie andere Dämpfer. Bei Vanilla kannst Du nur die Zugstufe verstellen, also die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit. Ich weiß nicht, wie und wo Du fährst, aber für die meisten Fahrer reicht im Prinzip ein gut über die Feder abgestimmter Vanilla aus. Eine Druckstufenverstellung will nur jeder haben, doch fahren sie fast alle eh komplett auf, da das Rad so sensibler auf kleine Unebenheiten anspricht.


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Oktober 2007)

@freerider2109: 
Vanilla oder Vanilla R ??


----------



## el Lingo (24. Oktober 2007)

Wenn er ein S1 von 05 hat, dann wird es ein Vanilla R sein.


----------



## Saci (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen ... ich hab beim putzen nach wildbad, diesen plööten Riss im Rahmen entdeckt...  - jetzt hatt sich die sache mit den schwingen neu fräsen wohl eh erledigt... aber nein - ich werde den rahmen nicht verschrotten oder dergleichen.... irgendwie muss das gute stück doch noch zu retten sein.. oder?







hab mir überlegt die alte aufnahme (also die "Öse") abzufräsen... und außen annnen rahmen einfach auf jeder seite ne aluplatte dranzuschraubn/schweißen... die könnte ich dann auch so fertigen, das ein 165er Dämpfer veraut werden kann...

Ich weiß, des wird bestimmt sehr beschissen aussehn... müssts halt iwie noch lackiern oder so.. kp...

oder hat jemand ne andre/bessere idee ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (24. Oktober 2007)

Mach erstmal den Lack ab. Vielleicht ist das Alu gar nicht gerissen, sondern nur die Farbe.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Mach erstmal den Lack ab. Vielleicht ist das Alu gar nicht gerissen, sondern nur die Farbe.



Doch mit Sicherheit.
Alle 2003er reißen da bei entsprechender Fahrweise .....so wie damals meiner auch.

G.


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wenn er ein S1 von 05 hat, dann wird es ein Vanilla R sein.



Normalerweise schon. Er schreibt aber "Vanilla" (gabs im Aftermarket meines Wissens nie zu kaufen, war eine reine OEM-Schiene). Deswegen hab ich gefragt.
Und wenns ein Vanilla R ist, frage ich, warum da nix dämpft (zumindest beim Ausfedern sollte man dann schon was merken, wenn man am Rädchen dreht )


----------



## decolocsta (24. Oktober 2007)

Vanilla? dann ohne Zugstufe oder was?

Naja, ich fahr auch den Vanilla "R", die Zugstufe ist schon ein wenig blöd, entweder zu schnell oder zu langsam, aber ansich ein guter Dämpfer der tut was der tun soll, fürn Anfang ok, mit der Zeit kann man ihn dann ersetzen....

Ich liebäugle auch schon mit dem einen oder anderen Dämpfer..


----------



## el Lingo (24. Oktober 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/846/
was fährt der Irre?


----------



## decolocsta (25. Oktober 2007)

so geil, old Switch aka Dropmachine...


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Oktober 2007)

wtf.... Heftig, der Typ scheint keine Schmerzen zu kennen...


----------



## wallbreaker (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube der kennt nur weichen Sand ...... aber schon gut krass wie der abgeht ohne sich Gedanken  zu machen und wir heulen rum ob n Switch hält oder nicht .... !

Übrigens mein Beileid wegen dem 03er!^^


----------



## Saci (25. Oktober 2007)

echt krass, wei der abgeht... derbe


aber um mal wieder auf MEIN problem zurückzukommn *gg* 

also- habn lack mal bisschen weggemacht - und siehe da- is nen "richtiger" riss. also durchs Alu... joar.. 

mein Lösungsvorsclag war ja die alten ösen abzufräsen.. und so platten... mit neuer bohrung außen annen rahmen zu schraubn... sieht zwar bescheiden bis beschissen aus.. aber denk des würd gehn.. ham im gschäft ne nette CNC-fräsmaschine *gg* 

und das problem mit dem dämpfertausch hat sich au erledigt.. kann ja die neue dämpfer-aufnahme-bohrung einfach um das stück versetzten wie der 165er dämpfer kürzer is als der verbaute (172,???) ... wenn jemand noch ne andre/bessere idee hat- bidde her mit.. 

danke.. daniel

hoff die rocky gemeinde teilt den schmerz des derzeitigen verlusts mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (25. Oktober 2007)

ich teile


----------



## decolocsta (27. Oktober 2007)

Hey Dudes.....

Wollte mal fragen was der neue Switch Rahmen an mehrgewicht auf dem Buckel hat im vergleich zum alten.....konnte der Rocky HP entnehmen das es 300g. sein müssten was ich nicht ganz glauben kann, wie sieht es in realität aus?


Nochwas, mein Switch hatte in 16,5 eine 600 Feder verbaut, ist es bei Rocky nicht so das weichere Federn beigelegt werden je kleiner der Rahmen ist?
Hab jetz eine 550er verbaut, jatz hab ich anstatt 20% 35% SAG und im stehen ca. 20.....
Was für Federn fahrt ihr, und was habt ihr an SAG....

Interessiert mich nur da das Switch ja "rel" wenig FW hat aber dennoch ein Bike für große Aktionen ist, da muss man ja den SAG aspekt etwas anders deffinieren um genug Pos. FW zu haben.

Also bei der 600 Feder waren Durchschläge unmöglich, mal sehn wie es jetz wird, fühlt sich auf jedenfall nach mehr FW an.

Muss aber dazu sagen das ich nur einen Vanilla R hab, da ist halt nicht viel mit Druckstufe oder Bottom Out, mit einem besseren Dämpfer kann man sicher ne viel weichere Feder fahren.


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Oktober 2007)

Naja, wenn Du nen Gap springst hast Du bei der Landung sicher die 180mm FW 

Und mit Deinem Glauben eine andere Druckstufenabstimmung = härtere Feder liegst Du leider falsch. Das ist ein Trugschluss.

Mehrgewicht hab ich leider nie gemessen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2007)

Hei Deco, ich hab eine 550er drinn.
Aber halt auch einen Manitou SPV.
Habe aber auch schon einen VanillaRC ausprobiert. 
Da hatte ich eine 700er mal 2.3er Feder drinn.
Habe beide Dämpfer daheim...einen VanillaR habe ich auch noch hier.
Bin aber wieder auf den Manitou zurrück, weil der das beste Gasamtpaket liefert was rauf und runterfahren angeht.
Zwischen den Vanilla R und dem RC ist ansich kein Unterschied festzustellen....der RC wärmt sich halt net so schnell/stark auf.


G.


----------



## decolocsta (27. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du nen Gap springst hast Du bei der Landung sicher die 180mm FW
> 
> Und mit Deinem Glauben eine andere Druckstufenabstimmung = härtere Feder liegst Du leider falsch. Das ist ein Trugschluss.
> 
> Mehrgewicht hab ich leider nie gemessen.




150mm 

Habe nicht geschrieben Druckstufe = härtere Feder, bitte richtig lesen 

Meinte das halt ein Dämpfer wie der DHX oder so, durch Bottom Out und verstellbarer Druckstufe einfach mit einem weicheren Setup gefahren werden kann, was klar ist, nen Swinger oder DHX usw kannste weicher fahren als einen Vanilla.

@Jörg

meinst das ich mit einem Swinger besser bedient wäre? hätte evtl einen im petto...


----------



## jota (27. Oktober 2007)

gestern bei s-tec sports:

switch komplettrad 1499eus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2007)

@Deco: Naja, kann da nur von mir reden. Und ich verwende mein Switch fast nur noch zum Tourenfahren.
Und mit dem Swinger beschleunigt das Rad beim Antritt einfach besser.
Das Wippverhalten ist halt auch wirklich eine gute Spur besser mit SPV.
Aber des Gewicht von dem Teil ist schon ein ganzes Stück mehr wie das vom Vanilla Rc.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (27. Oktober 2007)

Gut, das Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, mir gehts Primär um Performance, und da bin ich nicht so überzeugt von den Swingern, also meiner Erfahrung nach hängt das auch stark vom Rahmen ab, in meinem alten Giant VT ging der Swinger wie hölle, aber im Big Hit oder Big Air war das Federungsverhalten eher durchwachsen...


----------



## Sw!tch (27. Oktober 2007)

mr. fork hatte sein new switch frame hier mal an der wage gepostet, mit dhx 5 ziemlich genau 5KG in 18"

fahre ne 550er feder im switch und wiege 71 Kilo. seitdem mal jemand bei mir die vorspannung n bisschen erhöht hat passts, vorher wars bei großen sprüngen zu weich. fürn downhill könnte es aber gern etwas weicher sein ... naja man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## decolocsta (27. Oktober 2007)

Danke dir Sw!tchi, du hast mir geholfen.....  

New Switch 5 Kilo, hm, dann ohne Dämpfer ca. 4,1. wieviel wird das Old Switch in 18" im vergleich wiegen...?


----------



## Freerider2109 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hey, nochmal wegen dem Dämpfer wechseln. Also ich soll ihn behalten oder wie?? Einstellen lassen tut er sich ja schon nen bissl dumm. Will nächstes Jahr mal Downhill mitfahren in Winterberg beim IXS Cup, passt das mit dem Dämpfer also vom arbeiten her?? Was ich dumm find bei dem Vanilla das er halt auch auf geraden wippt und nicht zu geht, außer ich stell ihn genau zwischen nicht wippen und wippen ein, ist aber trotzdem kacke, oder wie seht ihr das! Danke schonmal Switch, decolocsta und so wegen den antworten.

Gruß Stefan

www.myspace.com/freeridefreak


----------



## el Lingo (29. Oktober 2007)

Falls jemand noch ein 2006er Switch 3.0 mit DHX5.0 in 16,5" sucht, ich habe grad einen über.


----------



## fritzn (30. Oktober 2007)

@ saci Switch-Schweisser

Guckst Du bei den Kollejen in den US of A:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=352192


----------



## Sw!tch (30. Oktober 2007)

sehr schön, vorallem bei nem canuck kommt das bestimmt richtig gut 
naja aber wenns anders nciht geht 
nikolai macht doch auch alles frag da vllt mal


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2007)

omg, das sieht schrecklich aus, würde echt mal bei Nicolai oder Alutech fragen, die können da sicher eine schönere Lösung anbieten, wird sicher nicht billig, aber bei einem Canuck Switch würde sich das sicher lohnen....


----------



## Magnum 204 (31. Oktober 2007)

Frage mal den jürgen von Alutech der machts dir und kanns auch, und es sieht mit 1000% besser aus als auf dem bild.

Wird jedoch (wie über mir beschrieben) nicht billig.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja manchmal ist funktion doch net alles 

G.


----------



## numinisflo (31. Oktober 2007)

Sieht ja mal abartig aus....


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Oktober 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Axel, mich würde auch ein Foto des ganzen Bikes interessieren.







Gewicht,*ganz genau*,liegt momentan noch bei *16,635 *Kg


----------



## Sw!tch (31. Oktober 2007)

wirklich geil....
und da ginge ja sogar noch einiges leichter! aber obs muss is ne andere frage 
sind das 2-ply reifen?


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Oktober 2007)

Danke,demnächst geht noch ein gaaaanz kleines bisschen weg...aber dann war´s das auch.
Jo,Reifen sind 2-ply.


----------



## numinisflo (1. November 2007)

Axel, dein Switch ist wirklich f*cking close to perfection! Eines der schönstens Bikes hier im Thread! Was willst du denn kleines weglassen? Den Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## Saci (1. November 2007)

Danke für die tips ... habs jetzt mal mit ins geschäft genommen ... unser schweißer versucht sein glück... ma guggn.... wenns halt nicht funktioniert wend ich mich auf jeden fall mal an eine der von euch genannten personen ... vielen dank - wünscht dem schweißer en ruhiges händchen (immerhin isser scho 63  ) .. und mir glück  

DANKÖÖ

@ Soulbrother - DAS ISSES EINFACH!!!! - DAS ÜÜÜÜÜÜBERSWITCH!!


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2007)

Danke,danke!

...ein gaaanz *kleines* bisschen noch an Gewicht...demnächst,nach 3. und letztem Update.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. November 2007)

find das teil ziemlich feini.

aber luftdämpfer is cheaten beim freerider 

aber ne frage zu denn deemax hätt ich noch, kannste die nun auch mit normalen maxxis minions tubeless fahren? es gibt zwar extra UST das weiß ich aber wenns auch so geht wärs ja perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2007)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> ...aber luftdämpfer is cheaten beim freerider



Prinzipiell ist das Ansichtssache  ...bei jedem anderen Luftdämpfer als dem DHX-Air würde ich dir sogar zustimmen.In diesem/meinem Fall allerdings nicht!




TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> aber ne frage zu denn deemax hätt ich noch, kannste die nun auch mit normalen maxxis minions tubeless fahren? es gibt zwar extra UST das weiß ich aber wenns auch so geht wärs ja perfekt.



Du kannst keinen normalen Reifen ohne einen tubeless kit auf egal welcher Felge tubeless fahren.Die UST-Felgen alleine machen das nicht aus...sonst wären UST-Reifen ja komplett überflüssig.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. November 2007)

alles klar, ich hab mich erst vor kurzem mal mit dem thema ust befasst, weil ich noch etwas am bike verändern wollt. naja mal sehen was das frühjahr bringt. mit deemax und ust reifen käme ich auch auf ca 16,7 kg. mal sehen 

ich weiß jetz nich welche race face kurbel das ist, aber ich hab bei mir jetzt die holzfeller garnitur gegen die XT 2008 getauscht. schlappe 300g gespart  und hält recht gut!


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2007)

Hätte die Hone genommen, wiegt kaum mehr als die XT ist jedoch schwarz, was optisch besser kommt, aber egal, so ist es doch auch schon eine dicke verbesserung, und wenns bei dir hält nehm ich das als refernez, nimmst ja dein bike schon gut ran...


----------



## soederbohm (2. November 2007)

Wg. den Tubeless-Reifen: Du kannst auf einer UST-Felge auch nen normalen Reifen mit Latexmilch fahren. Mein Dealer fährt schon die ganze Saison so seine Big Bettys auf dem Whiplash ohne nachzupumpen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TinglTanglTom (2. November 2007)

ahaa mit latex milch, die wird dann wohl durchs ventil eingefüllt?

naja ich denk ich bleib bei schläuchen... hope pro mit x729 und maxxis welter weight schläuchen bin ich unter dem gewicht von deemax und maxxis 2.5 ust reifen.

achja und FALLS die xt kurbel wirklich nachgibt sag ich bescheid, weil ich selbst schon etwas skeptisch bin/war, aber wir werden sehen


----------



## Mudstud (2. November 2007)

Nach Soulbrother's Switch in Weiss muss mein Tart'n geradezu verblassen.
Weils nun endlich fahrtüchtig aufgebaut ist, will ich's Euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten:






Gimme HOPE - die Nichtantriebsseite...





... und die etwas farbigere Antriebsseite.





Noch die Detailansicht der Kettenführung (www.heidy-tuning.ch) und des Federbeins - red alert! 
(Man beachte die leicht masochistisch anmutenden Pedale...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2007)

Schön, sehr schön, aber zuviel weiß.... 

Soulbrother seins ist auch hammer, aber ich kann keine weißen Rahmen usw. mehr sehn, aber mir muss es ja nicht gefallen...


----------



## Mudstud (2. November 2007)

Zu viel weiss? Ist doch nur die 66er, und dazu noch einige wenige Akzente im Schottenkaro...

Gewicht liegt übrigens bei 17.85kg.
Bei Vorbau und Sattelstütze könnte ich wohl noch was einsparen, vor allem aber beim Hinterrad, das doch recht schwer ist ("alte" Mavic 321er, 32 Alpine IIIer-Speichen von DT und eine DT/GustavM-Nabe, das wiegt...).


----------



## Sw!tch (2. November 2007)

allso verblassen würde ich defintiv nciht sagen


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. November 2007)

Verblassen würd ich auch nicht sagen, gefällt mir super! Vielleicht kannst Du das rot noch an ein paar Punkten aufnehmen, dann fänd ich es noch einen Ticken besser...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (2. November 2007)

schönes switch haste da!

aber mal was andres,
ist euch schonmal die Hauptlagerachse gebrochen  
kann mir nicht wirklich erklären bei was mir das passiert sein soll, nur stand auf einmal die schraube raus


----------



## Sw!tch (2. November 2007)

wtf...?!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (3. November 2007)

hab hier nochn foto von dem ganzen käse...
also ich als maschinenbaustudent kanns mir nicht erklären wie ein konstrukteur bei so hohen scherkräften 12mm alu achsen mit 1mm wandstärke verbauen kann.
werde mir selbst was aus nem austenitischen stahl machen dann wird das feini und halten...bin gespannt was mir bikeaction dazu schreibt

die achse ist dort abgerissen, wo die innenschraube aufhört... kurz bei den letzten innengewinde rillen. normal muss man da doch den kerbefaktor einrechnen..


----------



## Soulbrother (3. November 2007)

Du bist nicht alleine...auch bei mir ist bereits beim Anziehen der Schraubenkopf abgerissen.Die Wandungsstärke ist ein echter Witz.Vor allem auch im Verhältnis zur Inbusbohrung von 6mm!
Ein lieber Freund hat mir dann auch umgehend eine neue Aluschraube hergestellt mit kleinerer Inbusbohrung (nur noch 4mm)und daraus resultierender dickerer Wandungsstärke.

*Mudstud*,dein Switch ist doch echt schick geworden und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin,muß ich sagen,daß ich es nicht für möglich gehalten hätte aus dem Tart´n etwas zu machen.Das Rahmendesign für sich allein hat mich nie angesprochen.Aber wenn ich deins jetzt so sehe muß ich feststellen,daß es doch möglich ist  Sehr schönes Tart´n!
Timbos Anregung würde ich allerdings noch zustimmen und zwar in Form von Griffen mit roten Klemmringen,mehr rot allerdings nicht und hinten evtl. noch die gleiche Felge wie vorne,das silber kommt hammergeil zum Rahmen.


----------



## Mudstud (3. November 2007)

@ Soulbrother

Hmmm, die Syntace-Moto-Griffe gibts net mit roten Klemmringen - und auf die Teils schwör ich von der Ergonomie seit Jahren. Dafür hat der Rizerbar (Easton MonkeyBar EA70) rote Designs drauf.
Den Steuersatz ersetz ich auch net, um einen roten reinzumachen - der ChrisKing hält auch in Schwarz. Aber vielleicht könnte ich den Bremszangen der MonoM4 rote Kolbendeckel verpassen?

Bei der Felgenfarbe fand ich eben, dass das Graphit der Hinterradfelge super zum Rahmen passt - und nicht das Silber des Vorderrades. Aber ma gucken, eine Harmonisierung der Felgenfarbe ist sicher noch eine Pendenz. Wie auch je ein Vorbau und eine Sattelstütze von Thomson. Zuerst muss ich aber mal finanziell für das Bike bluten, wie es auf den Photos zu sehen ist.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. November 2007)

du wolltest doch hinten das laufrad ersetzten oder? wie wärs mit ner roten nabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (6. November 2007)

Hi, habe seit einiger zeit ein knacken/klacken wenn ich auf mein switch steige und es ca. 10-12cm einfedert.
Geräusch kommt aus richtung Dämpfer.

Kann mir einer Helfen was es ist. 




MFGatrick


----------



## decolocsta (6. November 2007)

Würde vllt. mal die Buchsen ausbauen und reinigen, vllt. ein wenig fetten, die Achsen, am besten stück für stück vorarbeiten und dadurch eins nach dem anderen ausschließen....evtl. auch mal unten fett reinpressen in die Hauptachse


----------



## Human 2.0 (6. November 2007)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Hi, habe seit einiger zeit ein knacken/klacken wenn ich auf mein switch steige und es ca. 10-12cm einfedert.
> Geräusch kommt aus richtung Dämpfer.
> 
> Kann mir einer Helfen was es ist.
> ...



Hatte das selbe Problem mit meinem Switch. Hab es erst selber versucht, war jedaoch vergeblich... Hatte es dann beim Händler, die haben beim Kundendienst alle Schrauben mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment nachgezogen und gefettet. Jetzt ist wieder alles in Butter.


----------



## DC. (6. November 2007)

hier mal mein kleines mopped nach dem lackieren und mit neuer/gebrauchter gabel.





das grün ist live noch viel knalliger (santa cruz hatte mal so eine farbe für das bullit)...meine cam und das licht im keller ist leider nicht das beste  
denk mal das ich noch nen RM-Stickerkit draufmache. auf dem foto wirkts schon recht leer.


----------



## Sw!tch (8. November 2007)

hat mir vorher besser gefallen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=77512&sort=1&cat=8&page=1

der "kampfpreis" ist vllt etwas zu vernachlässigen, aber vllt kann der herr ja ein paar fragen zu den hier aufgetreten problemen klären!


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2007)

Das arme Switch......

und was soll das im Bikemarkt sein? der verkauft ein verranztes Switch als LTD und will auch noch 1600 eu dafür??? Kaputte Welt...


----------



## Sw!tch (8. November 2007)

jaja klar... ging mir auch eher um die reperatur, wie bei sacis switch


----------



## Saci (8. November 2007)

^^ dankew für die "anregung" - meint ihr das hilft?? ... meins wird morgn wohl geschweißt... dann wird ersma wieder gefahrn... wenns dann halt nochmal reißt, muss wohl ne komplette neulösung her - im notfall auch mit größeren schweißarbeiten. Auch wenn dann wohl auch der Lack großflächig runter müsste .. aber jetzt ersma abwarten/hoffen ob und wie gut das geschweißte hällt....ich mach mal bilder von den schweißarbeiten rein... danke nochmal für die empfangene hilfe  

Grüßle


----------



## neikless (8. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> hat mir vorher besser gefallen
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=77512&sort=1&cat=8&page=1
> 
> der "kampfpreis" ist vllt etwas zu vernachlässigen, aber vllt kann der herr ja ein paar fragen zu den hier aufgetreten problemen klären!



der kampfpreis ist ja echt der hammer  oder oder vielleichtnochmal und sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2007)

Sowas kann man nur noch abschieben, am besten auf den Mars


----------



## kabelizer (8. November 2007)

Ja, ist denn heut scho´ Weihnachten?


----------



## SlayMe (8. November 2007)

goil.
Wo wohnst Du doch gleich? Und was hast Du gesagt, wann biste nich zu Hause?


----------



## wallbreaker (8. November 2007)

Boaahr ..... GEIL !


----------



## lanno (8. November 2007)

...so leutz.

endlich auch mal wieder online hab ich gerade mal ne frage!

---da war doch mal jemand der die achse bzw. lagerung des 04er switch in va nachgefräst und auf wunsch angefertigt hat!????

wer war das? meld dich mal!

gruss an alle switcher ;-)


----------



## TinglTanglTom (9. November 2007)

edel edel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (10. November 2007)

so noch mal was für die classics






[/url][/IMG]
diätkur:kurbel gabel bremse mäntel....


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2007)

Nice 1, sehr geil....

ich leih mir das bild mal....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

Des sind ja mal wieder 2 geniale absolut konsequente Aufbauten hintereinander.  
Genau die 2 Switch braucht man zusammen und man hat alles was man braucht. 

G.


----------



## coma1976 (10. November 2007)

merci
werde noch ne andere lenker vorbau kombi montieren...
weiß nur noch nicht was....
anregungen bitte...


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. November 2007)

vielleicht einen hope-vorbau in gunsmoke und einen syntace vector!?


----------



## coma1976 (10. November 2007)

hm joa 
syntace hört sich gut an dachte auch schon an den superforce  in 90 mm plus vector....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

Bei deinem Rad würde für mich nur Syntace Superforce 60mm und Syntace Vektor in Frage kommen.

G.


----------



## coma1976 (10. November 2007)

90 zu lang? der rf ist 70 mm
wollte den aufbau etwas mehr in richtung endurotourer gestalten...
und nebenbei das gewicht auf ca14 kg drücken...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2007)

Die Vorbaulänge ist dann eher Geschmackssache.
Aber 90 ist schon arch lang.

G.


----------



## coma1976 (12. November 2007)

alea jacta est oder so 
ich versuchs mal mit nem 90er superforce mit vector lowrider carbon...
gracias für die anregungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanno (13. November 2007)

...hey leute...nochmal die Frage!

hab hier mal von jemandem gelesen der die SWITCH lagerachsen in VA nachbaut!

...bitte melde dich *lach*


----------



## decolocsta (13. November 2007)

er wurde zuletzt in diesem Thread gesehn, bei informationen bitte an den ansässigen Threadseller wenden......es ist eine Belohnung von 5 Ostmark ausgesetzt..... 

Sry dude das ich dir nur mit Spam weiterhelfen kann.....


----------



## DC. (13. November 2007)

@lanno: der jemand mit den VA-Achsen heißt blingbling


----------



## lanno (14. November 2007)

@ DC. thx a lot!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (14. November 2007)

die passende achse findest auch beispielsweise bei so einer zweigstelle(http://www.zitec.de/de/unternehmen/standorte.html),oder anderen geschÃ¤ften dieser art. kostet 5â¬ gehÃ¤rtete stahlachse, bin mir nich sicher obs n austenit war,aber mit h6er passung fÃ¼r den 12mm durchgang deines 3001er lagers.


----------



## racefan (15. November 2007)

hallo,ich möchte mir nen richtig guten freerider aufbauen 
daher hab ich da mal ein paar noob fragen an alle switch ltd bezitzer.
ich bin dabei das bike komplett mit diabolus aus zustatten 
und weis aber mit den längenangaben nix anzufangen bei kurbel mit innenlager,
 da gibt es 3 optionen und 3 längen.
also erstnal zu den längen das gibts 
165/170/175 sind das die längen der padalarme? 
welche ist zu empfehlen?

Bei den Optionen:
Option1: Kettenblätter 22-32-44
Option2: Kettenblätter 22-32-Bashring
Option3: DH Ring

weis garnicht was ich davon benötige grr 

und ne Race Face Diabolus Kettenführung inkl. Bashguard für bis zu 40 Zähne soll auch verbaut werden 
aber welche 
36 Zähne | ISCG
36 Zähne | ISCG-05
40 Zähne | ISCG
40 Zähne | ISCG-05

was ist ISCG bzw ISCG 05


bitte um hilfe


----------



## decolocsta (15. November 2007)

Erstmal müsstest du uns sagen was für ein Switch es werden soll 

Kurbellänge ist geschmackssache, kommt vllt auch ein wenig auf deine Körpergröße an, ich bevorzuge kurze Kurbelarme, wg. Bodenfreiheit, wobei man beim Switch da schon rel. viel hat.

Welche Übersetzungskombis zu empfehlen sind hängt von deinem Einsatzgebiet ab.


----------



## racefan (15. November 2007)

ich habe ein 04 switch ltd  und möchte an dieses die genannten teile bauen.
einsatzgebiet sollen fiese abfahrten mit ordendlichen sprüngen sein.
suche auch in der stadt jede möglichkeit 
um irgend welche treppen runter zu heizen bzw zu springen .
also keinesfalls für touren.


----------



## Sw!tch (15. November 2007)

Sorry, dass ich unterbreche, aber ich hab doch mal ne sehr ernste frage:

nachdem sich die hauptlagerschraube von meinem switch stÃ¤ndig gelÃ¶st hat und das lager nun auch spiel bekommen hat, habe ich den rahmen zum rocky hÃ¤ndler van hacht in hh gebracht. die ham mich heute angerufen und mir gesagt, dass die ganze lagergeschichte ziemlich aufwÃ¤ndig ist und ich --239--!!!!! â¬ fÃ¼r die materialkosten berappen mÃ¼sste!
kann das wirklich sein, nur fÃ¼r das eine lager?
ich dachte ich spinn als ich das gehÃ¶rt hab.

 

bitte um antworten oder hilfe oder iiiirgendwas

edit: ich glaub ich dreh durch. jetzt hab ich mir grade hier http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=15
die nummer vom vielbesagten herr liebe rausgesucht, und wer geht ran, das hella gewÃ¼rzwerk. bitte,bitte sagt mir jemand was ich falsch mache.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (15. November 2007)

racefan schrieb:


> ich habe ein 04 switch ltd  und möchte an dieses die genannten teile bauen.
> einsatzgebiet sollen fiese abfahrten mit ordendlichen sprüngen sein.
> suche auch in der stadt jede möglichkeit
> um irgend welche treppen runter zu heizen bzw zu springen .
> also keinesfalls für touren.



Aloha, racefan,

nun, ein Bike selbst aufzubauen, bedeutet auch sich ein wenig in die Materie einzuarbeiten. In den Technik-Threads finden sich jede Menge Infos zu Deinen Fragen...

Konkret: 

- 175mm Kurbellänge hat sich bei MTBs etabliert. Kürzere Kurbel, kürzerer Hebel; bedeutet, es braucht höhere Kräfte beim Treten. Der Vorteil kurzer Kurbeln ist, wie delacosta schrieb, eine bessere Bodenfreiheit; wobei die Unterschiede m.E. nach vernachlässigbar sind.

- ISCG - steht für mehrere Standards zur Befestigung von Kettenführungen am Rahmen. Das kannst Du bei Deinem Switch 04 allerdings gleich wieder vergessen; da der Rahmen die Befestigung nicht hat; schau mal auf der RM Homepage hier. Du brauchst eine Kettenführung zur Innenlagermontage... 

- Mein Tip zur Übersetzung: Da Du keine Touren machen willst, tun es wohl auch zwei Kettenblätter; wobei ich das 32Z gegen 36Z oder 38Z tauschen würde. Sonst geht bergab nicht allzuviel...

In der Hoffnung, hiermit geholfen zu haben...

Dir Viel Spass beim Aufbau!  

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2007)

schlappmacher schrieb:


> Aloha, racefan,
> 
> nun, ein Bike selbst aufzubauen, bedeutet auch sich ein wenig in die Materie einzuarbeiten. In den Technik-Threads finden sich jede Menge Infos zu Deinen Fragen...
> 
> ...



Kleiner Zusatz:
Bei der Diabolus ist/war ein ISCG Adapterdingsbums dabei.
Also zumindest war des mal so. Ob sich das geändert hat kann ich net sagen 
Wird dann anstelle eines Spacerrings montiert.
Aber so eine Info kann man ja vorsichtshalber beim "da wo man sie kauft/bestellt" erfragen.


@Switch: Logisch kommst du da bei einem Gewürzehändler raus, weil irgendwo müssen ja diese gesalzenen Preise herkommen 
Vom RMX ist ein Hauptlagersatz, wenn man ihn von Rocky ordert, noch ein ganzes Stück teuerer. 
Wackelt bei dir wohl dann die Welle im Lager, weil du denkst das die Lager putt sind?!?
Oder dreht sich die Welle nimmer so richtig leichtgängig?

G.


----------



## Sw!tch (15. November 2007)

naja, erstmal danke für deine antwort 

wenn die schraube auf der rechten seite locker ist und man in die pedale tritt, verwindet sich das da alles ein gutes stück. ist aber auch nicht so, dass da jetzt ein merkbares spiel vorhanden ist, wenn man zum bsp den sattel leicht anhebt.
 ist vllt garnicht so schlimm?
die van hacht männer bestellten nun erstmal die schrauben, die den bolzen klemmen, neu.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> naja, erstmal danke für deine antwort
> 
> wenn die schraube auf der rechten seite locker ist und man in die pedale tritt, verwindet sich das da alles ein gutes stück. ist aber auch nicht so, dass da jetzt ein merkbares spiel vorhanden ist, wenn man zum bsp den sattel leicht anhebt.
> ist vllt garnicht so schlimm?
> die van hacht männer bestellten nun erstmal die schrauben, die den bolzen klemmen, neu.



Wenn eine Schraube locker ist, dann hat ja die Schraube zur Schwinge auch Spiel.
Also des ist natürlich normal.
Schraub die die sich lockert einfach mal raus, mach sie sauber, dann schön Locdite (superendfest ) drauf und wieder fetgeknüppelt......mit der richtigen Kraft.

Wenn du mit lockerer Schraube gefahren bist können durch das Verwinden die Dämpferbuchsen gequetscht worden sein und auch noch etwas Spiel bekommen haben.
Also für den Fall das nach dem Festschrauben immernoch ein Amsattelhochhebspiel vorhanden ist.

G.


----------



## Jendo (15. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> edit: ich glaub ich dreh durch. jetzt hab ich mir grade hier http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=15
> die nummer vom vielbesagten herr liebe rausgesucht, und wer geht ran, das hella gewürzwerk. bitte,bitte sagt mir jemand was ich falsch mache.....



Die Nummer hat vor drei Wochen auf jedenfall noch funktioniert. Hast DU eventuell innerhalb Deutschlands die "0" vergessen? 

*0*.6071.9234-12


----------



## Sw!tch (15. November 2007)

ja , das wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (15. November 2007)

@ switch - ich hab bei meinem Switch (03er SE) auch das hauptlager tauschen lassen - am telefon hieÃ es so ca. 250â¬ - was mich schon gut umgehauen hat - am ende warns dann gerade noch ertrÃ¤gliche 150...der hat hier und da mal en paar prozent rabatt gegen *gg* - nÃ¤chstes mal (will hoffn dasses nich so oft vorkommt) mach ichs selbst ... glaub ich zumindest


----------



## WolfBlitz (18. November 2007)

hi leutz.

bin jetzt auch in der switch familie. habe seit kurzen einen 07 switch rahmen und hab eine frage. und zwar brauch ich ein tretlager und wollte ein truvativ howitzer team mit shiftguide einbauen. jetzt wollt ich fragen welche grösse ich brauch also 68-73 einbaumass is klar aber welche kettenlinie 51 oder 57 ???  
hoffe jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. November 2007)

@Switch:

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich zu Beginn auch. Hab die Achse und die Gleitlager gesäubert und wieder zusammengebaut - half leider nix. Nach 2 - 3 Abfahrten war die Schraube wieder lose (Glücklicherweise die hinter der Kurbel...)
Es hat erst nachhaltig funktioniert, als ich neue Gleitlager eingebaut habe. Die bekommst Du z.B. bei IGUS für n Appel und n Ei.

Jetzt im Winter wollte ich alle Lager wechseln. Der sonst so hilfsbereite Herr Liebe wollte mir die Bezeichnungen der Lager nicht geben.
Denn ich wollte die bestellen, bevor ich den Hinterbau zerlege.

@all: Kann mir jemand bestätigen, ob beim 05er SWITCH folgende Lager verbaut sind: Hauptlager HK 1614 RS  und Umlenkhebel 3903 2RS 

(An der Stelle DANKE an LBJörg, von dem ich die Angeben habe. Es sind aber die Bezeichnungen vom 04er SWITCH! Und wir sind uns nicht sicher, ob die auch beim 05er so sind)

MfG


----------



## DC. (18. November 2007)

@saci:
hauptlager tauschen für 150 ??? haben die gleich die achse mitgestauscht?? ich habe die beiden lager von irgendeinem lagershop geholt und dafür 13  gezahlt. kann die preise nicht ganz nachvollziehen


----------



## Saci (18. November 2007)

@ DC - jo, war noch ne neue achse und alles dabei...da fällt mir ein- da warn au nochn paar kleinteile wie schltzüge inkl. motage und so sachn dabei... aber des lager/achsenwechseln war doch deutlich der löwenanteil.. naja...


----------



## Sw!tch (18. November 2007)

hey el duderino  und DC, na das klingt doch schon angenehmer!
wär dann natürlich noch gut zu wissen ob die lager vom 04er switch auch für meins passen....

und ja danke auch für den Tipp LBjörg, les ich jetzt erst 
amsattelhochhebspiel ist nicht vorhanden....
ich bekomm von van hacht neue klemmschrauben und dann wird da erstmal ordentlich locktight raufgeknallt und wenn dass nicht hilft, werd ich auf lebowskis tipp zurückgreifen.

danke euch allen!


----------



## lanno (20. November 2007)

WolfBlitz schrieb:


> hi leutz.
> 
> bin jetzt auch in der switch familie. habe seit kurzen einen 07 switch rahmen und hab eine frage. und zwar brauch ich ein tretlager und wollte ein truvativ howitzer team mit shiftguide einbauen. jetzt wollt ich fragen welche grösse ich brauch also 68-73 einbaumass is klar aber welche kettenlinie 51 oder 57 ???
> hoffe jemand kann mir helfen



...ich schliess mich der frage an.
jedoch für ein 04er switch sl!


----------



## racefan (20. November 2007)

hallo, bin gerade dabei die neue Kurbel anzubauen
 aber ich bekomm die alte einfach nicht ab. 
Die Zahnkranzseite konnte ich lösen also zumindest die Schraube 
aber auf der anderen Seite bekomm ich die Schraube absolut nicht locker .
 Hat de jemand nen Tipp für mich?

THX

Ach noch was ich habe mir nen Diabolus Vorbau bei chainreactioncycles bestellt aber leider die falsche größe, 
weis einer wie das da mit umtausch ist ?


----------



## decolocsta (20. November 2007)

lanno schrieb:


> ...ich schliess mich der frage an.
> jedoch für ein 04er switch sl!



Ich mess später mal.....


----------



## racefan (22. November 2007)

Hallo, ich war gerade im Bike Shop wegen nem fiesen Knackgeräusch beim treten, 
es liegt weder am Innenlager noch an den Pedalen,
die sagten es wäre die Kettenstrebe die im schlimmsten fall fü 200 bis 300 euro ersetzt werden müsste.
weis jemand wo ich solch ne Strebe bestellen kann?
Werde trotzdem erstmal das teil zerlegen 
und alles sauber machen in der hoffnung das es wieder funzt 
aber wissen wo mans bekommt macht ja nicht dümmer.


Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2007)

racefan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war gerade im Bike Shop wegen nem fiesen Knackgeräusch beim treten,
> es liegt weder am Innenlager noch an den Pedalen,
> die sagten es wäre die Kettenstrebe die im schlimmsten fall fü 200 bis 300 euro ersetzt werden müsste.
> weis jemand wo ich solch ne Strebe bestellen kann?
> ...



Hast schon mal die hinteren Gelenkee geölt, die haben bei mir mal vor Ewigkeiten geknackst beim treten.
Hab sie dann schön eingebrunoxt und weg wars.

G.


----------



## racefan (22. November 2007)

nein, hab ich noch nicht aber jetzt wo du es sagst werd ich mich da mal dran machen,
aber die schraube unter dem innenlager lockert sich trotzdem 
also muss da irgendwas sein 
denn mir wurde gesagt das die normal böse angezogen 
und verklebt wird . ich bekomm aner jetzt die kurbel nicht ab ...zum aus rasten .
gibts da nen trick? 
hab ne diabolus kurbel dran nagelneu und will keine gewalt anwenden  grins


----------



## decolocsta (22. November 2007)

Die Kettenstreben sind 100 pro in Ordnung, such dir mal einen Seriösen Händler, Knacken kann mit der Zeit vorkommen in dein Gleitlagern vorne an der Hauptachse oder hinten an den kleinen Gelenken, desweiteren auch schauen ob das Schaltauge fest angezogen ist, bei mir wars von Haus aus ziemlich lose, was auch zu sehr unangenehmen knackgeräuschen geführt hat beim antreten.


----------



## racefan (22. November 2007)

hmhm also am besten alles auseinander und wieder zusammen bauen?
nich falsch verstehen aber welche schmiermittel sollte ich benutzen,
hab da echt keinen plan von und was stell ich mit der schraube an die sich lockerst? 
festziehen hilft nicht, die wird immer wieder locker.
um noch mal zum knacken, 
ich muss nur die pedalarme anfassen und hoch bzw runterdrücken
 also das sich quasi der rahmen verdreht zumindest theoretisch grins
 und dann hab ich dieses knacken ,
kann es sein das im rahmen was kaputt ist? wie ist der denn aufgebaut,von innen?

MFG


----------



## Sw!tch (22. November 2007)

das klingt dann eher als ob bei der kurbelmontage was nicht passt. bau alles auseinander und fette nicht zu sparsam und gugg dann mal.
zur hauptlagerschraube... hab ja das gleiche problem. kansnt du keinen imbus unterm kettenblatt durchschieben? wenn nicht schraub halt kurz das kettenblatt  ab und schraubs fest


----------



## racefan (22. November 2007)

das knacken hat nix mit der kurbel zu tun, denn das war schon vorher so.
und die schraube hab ich schon fest gezogen aber sie lockerst sich immer wieder. ist echt zum aus rasten.


----------



## coma1976 (24. November 2007)

moin 
habe probs mit meinem fox rp3 dämpfer...
und zwar sackt er fast komplett durch beim belasten egal mit wieviel psi ich ihn aufpumpe...
wenn ich das rad entlaste kommt er langsam wieder raus:-(
selbermachen oder ab zu toxoholics schicken?


----------



## el Lingo (24. November 2007)

ich würde ihn erstmla aufmachen und schauen, ob man was erkennen kann. dann noch alles fetten und schauen, ob es besser ist. wenn nicht, dann kannst du ihn noch immer einschicken.


----------



## lamerson (24. November 2007)

hallo,
mal ne frage:

wie würdet ihr ein 2007 er switch beschreiben ?

eher drop - bikeparkteil oder freeerider, oder auch beides ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2007)

ich würde sagen es ist ein schönes Fahrrad....


----------



## coma1976 (24. November 2007)

das wars an comments?????????


----------



## lamerson (24. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich würde sagen es ist ein schönes Fahrrad....



das war aber nicht meine frage


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2007)

Dann formulier sie gescheit 

Ist doch eig. klar was das für ein Bike ist, ein Freerider, normal ist die Frage unnötig, was man damit machen kann hängt doch nicht von der Bezeichnung ab, du kannst freilich damit Droppen und Downhillen, ist kein Downhillbike, was nicht ausschließt das du auf Downhills wie auch immer du das Auslegst spaß haben kannst, und Droppen kannst du damit auch, die Sparte Drop und Bikeparkteil ist mir unbekannt... Also um deine Frage zu beantworten: beides... 

Hängt natürlich immer vom Aufbau und von der Auslegung der Sachen aus, Drops um die 5 Meter oder gar 10 Meter usw....
Aber ansich bekommste das Switch in keinem Bikepark kaputt, und man könnte sagen das es für diese Art von Einsatz konzipiert ist....


----------



## lamerson (24. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Dann formulier sie gescheit



dachte das hätte ich getan  



ok, formuliere ich sie so das man sie besser verstehen könnte:

ich würde gerne wissen ob das teil für den dauereinsatz im bikepark oder zum droppen ausgelegt ist,
oder ...
ob man das besser mit einem anderen teil machen sollte ?


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2007)

ist ausgelegt dafür....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (24. November 2007)

Aber Deine Klassifizierung ist höchst merkwürdig... Im Bikepark droppe ich doch auch... Oder gibt es irgendwo einen Droppark und ich bin bisher nur in den Freeride- und Downhillparks gewesen?? Ist der Droppark das, wo man mit einer Supermonster hingeht? 

Also ich würde die Klassifizierung zwischen Downhill- und Freeridebike beibehalten und dabei das Switch eher zur Kategorie Freeridebike stecken. Klar kann man damit auch DH fahren, aber dafür gibt es noch speziellere Bikes und umgekehrt!


----------



## lamerson (24. November 2007)

ok vielleicht ist die ausdrucksweise merkwürdig formuliert.

aber wollt ihr euch daran stoßen das ich mich vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt habe ?



was ich fragte wurde zum teil beantwortet,
danke für eure antworten,
andere aussagen dazu wären auch ganz schön und zwar von leuten die das teil fahren oder gefahren haben.

mir geht es nur um die belastung (meine zb das foto im flatline thread),
vom aussehen ist es für mich das schönste switch und ich finde es schade das rocky mountain die linie eingestellt hat.

peace


----------



## racefan (25. November 2007)

Hallo, 
Habe jetzt alles nachgezogen gefettet usw 
aber das knacken bleibt und der rahmen hat keinen sichtbaren riss 
oder sonstige schäden.
*ich brauch hilfe bitte.....*


----------



## decolocsta (25. November 2007)

Bin gerade aufgewacht, kann dh. sein das ich etwas wirr schreibe....

Dämpfer ausbauen und Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen gegeneinander verspannen, hoffe du weiß wie ich mein, schauen ob das Geräuscht auftritt, falls ja schrittweiße vorgehen, erst die Bolzen aus der oberen Lagerbefestigung rausmachen und wieder verspannen, falls geräusch immernoch da, wieder Bolzen reinmachen und den unteren nehmen usw. schritt für schritt vorarbeiten um das Geräusch einzugrenzen.

Alternativ auchmal Innenlager rausmachen, mit Zahnbürste, Brunox und Fusselfreien Lappen die Gewindegänge reinigen und neu fetten, fest anziehen.

Evtl. mal Fett in den Abschmiernippel unten pressen.
Dämpfer ausbauen, buchsen ausbauen, gut reinigen, fetten, zusammenbauen
Schaltauge anziehen.


----------



## racefan (25. November 2007)

danke für die schnelle antwort .
kann aber leider nicht viel mit 
" Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen gegeneinander verspannen" anfangen 
und ehrlich gesagt hab ich bedenken alles nicht wieder korrekt zusammen zu bekommen.
 bzw das nachher alles verstellt ist oder so.
kannst du mit noch nen tipp geben wie ich die kurbel wieder abbekomme?
hab diese erst letzte woche anbauen lassen 
und da sah ganz einfach aus aber selbst wenn ich die schraube löse kann ich die kurbelarme nicht auseinanderziehen


----------



## Sw!tch (25. November 2007)

Am Besten du lässt das deinen Bikeshop machen.


----------



## meth3434 (25. November 2007)

hey racefandude,

bevor du es wieder irgendwie in den falschen hals bekommst sage ich gleich dass ich es gut mit dir meine: Du bist, deinen aussagen nach zu urteilen, selbst nicht in der Lage das Problem zu beheben! Wie sollst du finden was du suchst wenn du nicht mal weisst wonach du suchst  Tu dir selbst einen gefallen und geh zu einem fähigen und freundlichen Händler und wenn keiner in deiner Nähe an ist ruf bei Bikeaction an und lass dir da helfen! 

meth


----------



## racefan (25. November 2007)

ich bekomm schon nix in den falschen hals und recht hast schon.
habe es auch schon in den bikeshop geben wollen aber ich vertraue denen nicht,
 denn die wollten mir sofort nen neuen hinterbau bzw kettenstrebe verkaufen,
daran sollte es aber nicht liegen 
denn das geräusch kommt vom rahmen da bin ich ganz sicher .
danach war ich noch in nem anderen shop der aber wiederum sagte
 das er sich mit bikes in der preisklasse nicht auskennt hmhm.
also wohin gehen??
Möchte ja auch nicht über den Tisch gezogen werden wenn ihr versteht


----------



## decolocsta (25. November 2007)

stehste wohl allein da erstmal....

kenne das leider, bei einem Kumpl hatte das Hinterrad mal spiel, die Konen hätten einfach gekontert werden sollen, kein Händler hier vor ort wollte das einsehen, die einen wollten ihm den Film drücken das der Hinterbau spiel hat, die anderen wiederrum meinten das ist normal so usw.

Setz dich erstmal telefonisch mit Bikeaction in Verbindung, vllt. kannst du deinen Rahmen da ja mal hinschicken, sollte eig. kein problem sein.


----------



## racefan (25. November 2007)

Japp, werde mich erstmal an den Herr Liebe wenden,
vieleicht kann er mir ja irgendwie weiterhelfen.
*Danke erstmal an alle *und ich lass wieder von mir hören.
Ach eins noch, wie bekomm ich denn nun am einfachsten die Kurbel ab???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (25. November 2007)

So hier endlich ein Update....

Habe nun soviel Teile durch leichtere ersetzt, die Waage zeigt jedoch noch 17,5 Kilo an, das kann doch nicht sein, habt ihr ideen wie ich es noch leichter machen kann?
Achja, hinten kommt noch ne 180er Scheibe rein, 200 sieht im Switch zu wuchtig aus Imho 









Neue Parts seit dem letzten Post:

XT Shadow Schaltwerk
XT Kassette
Dreist Führung
SDG Bel Air TI Sattel


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. November 2007)

Fett! Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Sw!tch (25. November 2007)

also bei den laufrädern geht noch so einiges....! Vorallem bei den altem Maxxis könnt ich mir vorstellen dass die verdammt schwer sind...

Meins liegt mit den neuen Laufrädern ebenfalls bei 17,6KG (laut Personenwaage).

Ansonsten, optisch hat sich ja nciht sooo viel verändert, sehr schönes Fahrrad


----------



## decolocsta (25. November 2007)

Die Reifen wiegen ca. 950 gramm, sind aber echt Top finde ich, also im vergleich zu Bettys....
Aber wenn die runter sind mach ich mir Highroller oder Minion mit 1.ply karkasse drauf. sind bestimmt 200-300 gramm wenn nicht sogar mehr.... 

Naja, finde schon das sich optisch was getan hat, aber das ist ansichtssache....  wollte doch mein Schatz mal wieder vorführen.... :x


----------



## Sw!tch (25. November 2007)

ich kann das schon nachvollziehen, ist bei mir auch wieder soweit sobald ich den rahmen wiederhab


----------



## decolocsta (25. November 2007)

Dann können wir ja mal Pensivergleich machen, 
da wir ja ca. das gleiche Gewicht haben und warsch. 2 versch.
Aufbauten ist das denk ich ganz interessant.


----------



## Pepepower (25. November 2007)

Hallo Jungs.

hier ist meins noch mal zu sehen.
Schönes Bild oder?

Grüße an alle
Euer Pepe


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. November 2007)

Wer so einen Wachhund hat, braucht auch kein Fahrradschloß


----------



## Jendo (25. November 2007)

@Pepe: Schickes Bike 

@ Deco: Es war mir auch immer ein Rätsel wie manche Leute ein Switch mit 14,**KG aufbauen konnten...

Am Steuersatz kannst Du mal schnell 80g sparen (wow!), eventuell an den Pedalen und wie Sw!tch schon gesagt hat, an dem LRS. RR- Kassette oder en PG 990 spart auch schnell mal 100g.

Ansonsten bleibt nur der umstieg auf Luftfederung.

Das Bike sieht auf jedenfall geil aus!
mfg
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2007)

Vorne hab ich ja schon Luftfederung....dh. wundert es mich das soviele ein Switch um die 17 Kilo haben und das mit Stahlfedergabel und ohne viel in Leichtbau zu investieren.
Hab ja schon einiges abgespeckt....wieviel wiegt der alte Switchrahmen mit 190er Dämpfer ca.? kommt mir vor als ob da ein guter Teil liegt... 

Pedale und Steuersatz werden in nächster Zeit getauscht, sowie die Bremse und hinten dann nur ne 180er Scheibe.

Danke...


----------



## Jendo (26. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Vorne hab ich ja schon Luftfederung....dh. wundert es mich das soviele ein Switch um die 17 Kilo haben und das mit Stahlfedergabel und ohne viel in Leichtbau zu investieren.
> Hab ja schon einiges abgespeckt....wieviel wiegt der alte Switchrahmen mit 190er Dämpfer ca.? kommt mir vor als ob da ein guter Teil liegt...
> 
> Pedale und Steuersatz werden in nächster Zeit getauscht, sowie die Bremse und hinten dann nur ne 180er Scheibe.
> ...



Der Rahmen mit Steuersatzlagerschalen wiegt in 16,5" exakt 3492g (ohne Dämpfer)[war zu faul das Bild hochzuladen]. An den Kurbeln kannst Du bestimmt auch noch schnell 100g sparen wenn Du eine XT nimmst.


----------



## racefan (26. November 2007)

Wenn ich das so sehe, bekomm ich nen Schlechtes gewissen, hab mein Bike ja noch ganicht vorgestellt.
Darum hier mal 3 kleine Pics.
Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich jederzeit offen


----------



## Jendo (26. November 2007)

Sieht einfach nur Geil aus!!! Was wiegt es denn?

@Deco:
Hab mir mal die Gewichtsdiskussion im DH/FR_Bikes Fred durchgelesen.
Das Du bald mal ein paar neue Bremsen brauchst- sollte klar sein.
Aber Gewichtstechnisch denk ich nicht das da allzuviel zu bewegen ist. Die Hayes wiegt exakt 1137g (VR/HR/200mm Scheiben/Adapter/Bremshebel/ ohne Torxschrauben). Meine Juicy 7 wiegt 1162g (auch bei 200er scheiben und ohne Torxer). 
Ist die neue Magura oder die Oro so viel leichter? kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

@all Gewichtsfreaks: Was wiegen denn eure 200er Bremsen?


----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2007)

nicht leichter, jedoch besser von der funktion, bei den Bremsen gehts mir in dem Fall weniger ums Gewicht, kann mir aber vorstellen das die Louise einen tick leichter ist....

Die XT ist kaum leichter als die Hone.


----------



## Jendo (26. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> nicht leichter, jedoch besser von der funktion, bei den Bremsen gehts mir in dem Fall weniger ums Gewicht, kann mir aber vorstellen das die Louise einen tick leichter ist....
> 
> Die XT ist kaum leichter als die Hone.



dann gleich clavicula thm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racefan (26. November 2007)

@Jendo Sieht einfach nur Geil aus!!! Was wiegt es denn?

Ich hatte es vor den Diabolus umbauten auf ner Personenwaage 
und die zeigte 17kg an war aber keine digitale ist also nur ca wert.

Ich brauch unbedingt noch tipps zur Kettenführung .
Ich benötige vorn eigentlich nur ein Kettenblatt da könnt ich doch den Umwerfer abbauen grübel??


----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2007)

Genau das mein ich, wie kann sowas sein, Stahlfedergabel, Diabolus Parts und dann leicher als meins?...... versteh das nicht


----------



## racefan (26. November 2007)

ich werd es morgen mal auf die digitale waage stellen , mal sehen was die sagt.
Ich würde nich allzviel auf die normale waage geben bzw deren wertangaben.


----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2007)

Also meins liegt bei mehr oder weniger genau 17,4 oder 17,5 Kilo.
Allein meine Gabel ist um die 500g leichter als deine, desweiteren kommen meine Kurbeln um die 300g leichter, mein vorbau um die 100-150g.
Deine Laufräder sind vllt. grob 200-400g. leichter, deine Reifen vllt. 200g. und deine Stütze dürfte vllt. 100g. sparen, aber untem strich müsste deins trotzdem deutlich schwerer sein.


----------



## Jendo (26. November 2007)

der dämpfer und der Rahmen sollten insgesamt leichter sein. Dann fahlt da ja auch noch die Kefü


----------



## racefan (26. November 2007)

Mal schnell was anderes ,ich hab mir nen Diabolus Vorbau bestellt 
aber der passt nicht grr kann mir da einer weiter helfen? 
habe nen Diabolus Lenker un der ist doch in der mitte so dick... 
welche größe muss da der vorbau haben? 
Das 30 ,50 und 70mm ist doch nur die länge oder?
Ich möchte 50 er länge haben aber für den Dicken Lenker grins
Und was Hat dieses Manitou zu bedeuten?



50mm 10 Deg Ano Black 1.1/8"	
 50mm 10 Deg Ano Black 1.5" Manitou

Was ist besser?
RaceFace Diabolus D2
RaceFace Diabolus DH
RaceFace Diabolus D2 ONE POINT FIVE

ich komm da nicht ganz klar sorry


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2007)

@Deco: Was wiegt denn deine Teleskopsattelstütze/Sattelkombi und deine Lenker/Vorbaukombi?

G.


----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2007)

Stütze k.a, Lenker Vorbau zusammen 480g.

@Jendo

Kefü ca. 160g


----------



## Saci (26. November 2007)

Hier mal mein Switch -reloaded  










und noch eins von der schweißnaht die hoffentlich halten wird...










was denkt ihr?


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. November 2007)

Des wär schon gangen und heftiges Rad denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICwiener (26. November 2007)

hi ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich mir ein switch 3.0 2006 oder 2007
holen soll, würde gern mal eure erfahrungen hören (allgemein vom switch)...
Und falls ihr noch händler kennt würde ich mich auch freuen wenn ihr mir welche nennen könnt...

vielen dank im vorraus
IcWiener


----------



## coma1976 (26. November 2007)

@gewichtfetischisten hab ne 200er oro dran wiegt knapp 1000g
und mein switchinger ist momentan bei 14,35 kg aber der aufbau ist ja auch nicht so heftig-und helium im rahmen ist der hammer....


----------



## DC. (26. November 2007)

@ saci: sehr, sehr schönes switch  

schade das es mal kaputt war. hoffe das die schweißnaht hält obwohl sie komisch aussieht


----------



## coma1976 (26. November 2007)

die alten switches sind doch die schönsten finde ich ....

@deco hm nette teile kommen mir so bekannt vor,stehen deinem bike..


----------



## lanno (27. November 2007)

@ saci-tolles bike!

...wundere mich ein wenig über diese gewichtsdiskutiererei! und...fahrt ihr auch,oder putzt ihr nur?

sicherlich find ich ein sauberes, toll aufgebautes bike schön. aber es geht doch immer noch darum was man damit macht,oder????


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

hä? was hast du bitte für probleme, ist das hier ne Gallerie oder ein Thread der sich um die Technische Seite dreht, denke da sind diskussionen vollkommen angebracht, achja, ich putze nur, gefahren bin ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie......


----------



## lanno (27. November 2007)

psssst, fühl dich nicht gleich auf den schlips getreten! 
ich schau mir ja auch gerne die posts an!

und...schade. hast was verpasst wenn du net fährst ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Stütze k.a, Lenker Vorbau zusammen 480g.



Da kannste noch sparen. Die klassisch Syntace Dh-Kombi wiegt genau 400g bei Lenkerbreite 700.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

am Vorbau kann ich nicht sparen, zumindest nicht Wirtschaftlich....ich bin zz. auf der Suche nach einem Lenker um die 250g. 31,8 und 680 breite.....
dann wäre ich bei genau 430, wäre denk ich voll ok.

Heute kommen die Felgenbänder raus und Klebeband rein, 90g. für umme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (27. November 2007)

Da kannste sogar noch 3,1cm abschneiden   und bist noch leichter,als da steht...


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Hehe, hatte ich schon einige male im einkaufskorb...


----------



## Sw!tch (27. November 2007)

hol dir den reverse. is ein gelabelter syntace! is nicht viel schwerer als der easton carbon und kostet ne menge weniger... kanns aber auch verstehen, wenn man sich den easton kauft


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Reverse ist bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste, mal sehen, sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis zur bescherung....


----------



## coma1976 (27. November 2007)

oder syntace vector lowrider carbon 175g bei 680 breite plus superforce 150g macht zusammen 325g...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2007)

Also bei mir hört es bei unserem Sport auf wenn Carbon draufsteht......auch wenn dazu auch ein DH auf dem Lenker steht.
Carbon ist, egal wie teuer, ein unberechenbarer Werkstoff dem man bei einer Überbelastung zB. durch Sturz einen Defekt nicht ansehen muß.
Aber schön is´ser schon 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (27. November 2007)

Syncros, leicht, der Preis stimmt, sicher kein Fehler...


----------



## Soulbrother (27. November 2007)

So isses,da gibt es keine Ermüdungserscheinungen.Wenn,dann bricht das Zeug direkt!Darüber muß man sich im Klaren sein.


----------



## coma1976 (27. November 2007)

war ja auch nur soone idee 
aber man sollte carbon nicht so mißtrauisch gegenüberstehen!mittlerweile findet man die kunstfaser ja fast überall-selbst flugzeuge werden bald daraus fast komlett bestehen...
und außerdem bei syntace kann man sicher sein das die teile echt super gefertigt sind


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2007)

coma1976 schrieb:


> .........selbst flugzeuge werden bald daraus fast komlett bestehen...



Ja schon, aber wenn ein Flugzeug hinfällt wir es auch komplett ausgetauscht. 
Und wer tauscht seine Rad oder seinen Lenker schon wegen einem Hinfaller aus.

G.


----------



## SlayMe (27. November 2007)




----------



## coma1976 (27. November 2007)

du bist doch nicht im ernst der meinung das vom hinfallen dein carbonlenker kaputt geht oder? ich meine die eigenschaften von carbon sind wohl schon etwas anders als die eines jogurtbechers
ich denke einfach die skepsis ist einfach noch zu hoch-sicher auch bedingt durch billig bzw. schlecht konstruierte teile aber das ist unabhängig vom material überall gleich


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2007)

coma1976 schrieb:


> du bist doch nicht im ernst der meinung das vom hinfallen dein carbonlenker kaputt geht oder? ich meine die eigenschaften von carbon sind wohl schon etwas anders als die eines jogurtbechers
> ich denke einfach die skepsis ist einfach noch zu hoch-sicher auch bedingt durch billig bzw. schlecht konstruierte teile aber das ist unabhängig vom material überall gleich



Bei Jogurtbecher ist dann eine Delle drinn und ich seh "Oh mein Becher hat eine Delle da könnte er in nächster Zeit kaputt gehen".(also bei Mehrfachbenutzung )
Bei einem Sturz kommen unüberprüfbare Belastungen in unüberprüfbaren Belastungsrichtungen vor und ich seh evtl. garnichts.
Ab da fährst du dann ein "Risikoteil" spazieren.
Und alles andere passiert dann mit einem Schlag wenn man es am wenigsten glaubt.
Und für ein Rad wie des Switch des man auch mal wegwirft um sich selbst zu retten ist des net optimales Material.

G.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. November 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Und für ein Rad wie des Switch des man auch mal wegwirft um sich selbst zu retten ...
> G.



Niiiieeemals


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Niiiieeemals



 

G.


----------



## lanno (28. November 2007)

@ LB Jörg...besten dank, du sprichst mir aus der seele! 

...jetzt aber noch mal die frage:

Kann mir jemand mit der Kettenlinie zum 04er Switch SL helfen?
Oder am besten...sagt mir doch einfach welches von diesen Howitzer Innenlagern ich bestellen muss um es passend zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

ahh, wollte das doch messen, sry, wenn ich heim komm von der arbeit wenn ich dran denk....

aber zu 99% 51mm


----------



## lanno (29. November 2007)

hmmmm, danke...dachte ich mir schon! aber wenn du messen willst...weiuss ehrlich gesagt nicht wie und wo das zu messen ist!


----------



## decolocsta (29. November 2007)

habs schon wieder vergessen.... 

mitte Sattelrohr (im Fall Switch mitte Teil wo Umwerfer befestigt wird) bis mittleres Kettenblatt...
51 müsste aber passen.

Mfg


----------



## lanno (29. November 2007)

danke danke...!!!
wieder etwas gelernt!

jetzt muss mir nur noch jmd schwarze Rocky Mounatin und Switch Decals anbieten *fg*


----------



## Freerider2109 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi, hab nen Poblem, hab ne 66 07er drin und kann kein X-Up machen, stoßen als gegen die LeitUngshalteR.welchen Steuersatz könntet ihr mirr empfehlen??


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab einen Pig Pro drin und da gibt es keine Probleme....


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab nen diabolus drin und da gibt es keine Porbleme... das hat aber wohl auch was mit Fertigungstolleranzen zu tun und so


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2007)

Was hast du überhaupt bei dir verbaut, wäre vllt. ne nette info


----------



## Magnum 204 (3. Dezember 2007)

selbes problem mit dem neuen Switch mit FSA PIg  DH Pro gings mit Neuem Hope nicht mehr ,leitung andersverlegen und es geht wieder sieht zwar doof aus aber na ja

MFG:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (3. Dezember 2007)

achso ja, die erste aufnahme benutze ich nicht. von anfang an aber schon


----------



## Freerider2109 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi, nochmal wegen meinem Steuersatz. Wenn ich die ersten weglass, sieht das doch dumm aus und meine Gabel hat schon eine Befestigung abgehauen, beim Transport. Also nen PIG DH geht dann??
Gruß Stefan


----------



## michi24 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey,

hat jemand von euch ein Bild vom akuellen Switch (06/07) mit einer Marzocchi 66 2008?? Suche eins weil ich grad am Gabel kaufen bin...und ich nicht weiß ob '07 oder '08 Gabel. 

Gruß


----------



## Switchy (7. Dezember 2007)

welche 66 soll es denn werden?


----------



## decolocsta (7. Dezember 2007)

Hab gestern in mein 2004er Switch ne 2008er 66 rein....


----------



## michi24 (7. Dezember 2007)

@ Switchy: entweder die 66 RC2 ETA oder halt die aktuelle 66 RCV. 

habe bis jetzt nur mal ne 55 im Slayer gesehn..

@ decolocsta: könntest du bitte mal n Bild machen? THX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. Dezember 2007)

Mach ich morgen, versprochen...

ein kleines Review von der Gabel gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=311205


----------



## Sw!tch (7. Dezember 2007)

puh gewicht geht ganz schön ab... das finde ich beim fahrwerk allerdings eher nebensächlich. warum der tausch?


----------



## decolocsta (7. Dezember 2007)

Gewicht ist schon störend.....
das Bike lässt sich ein gutes stück träger fahren, was auch am flacheren Lenkwinkel liegt, einbauhöhe ist zwar fast identlisch, jedoch sackt die Gabel nichtmehr so durch wie die SL, was für mich auch der Grund zum tausch war.
Mich hat genervt das der Federweg eingfach nicht 100% nutzbar war und die Setuporgie mit 4 Luftkammern, mag es eher sorglos...
Naja, falls interesse besteht an einer Big Mountain Forke mit 2,6 Kilo, meine 2006er SL steht zum verkauf....


----------



## decolocsta (8. Dezember 2007)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder...
Gewichtstechnisch hab ich mir keinen Gefallen getan... 

Aber funktion geht vor, die Gabel ist Sahne, geht echt verdammt gut, 
und der Swinger funktioniert in allen belangen besser als der Vanilla, meine Bedenken waren unbegründet...


----------



## michi24 (8. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Bilder 

Werd mir jetzt wohl ne 2008 66 kaufen.


----------



## 2und4zig (8. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir gedacht ich zeig euch auch mal was ich so fahre.  
Auf den neueren Bildern kommt leider das leuchtende Grün überhaupt nicht rüber  , zum Glück hatte ich noch ein altes Foto, auf dem man die Farbe eher sehen kann... 
Also, das hier ist mein Switch:













So und jetzt das Alte auf dem man die Farbe eher sehen kann:


----------



## Jendo (9. Dezember 2007)

Sehr sehr geiles Switch!
EInzig der zerstückelte Reifen an der Kettenstrebe sieht bischen bescheiden aus 
Was wiegt denn dein Bike?

mfg und schönen 2.Advent,
Jendo


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2007)

Ne, der Reifen taugt schon.......vielleicht des Profil ein wenig nach oben drehen 

G.


----------



## Freerider M. (9. Dezember 2007)

sry leute aber ma ne andere frage hat jemand die postadresse von josh bender oder wo man die herbekommt


----------



## decolocsta (9. Dezember 2007)

kann man deine Adresse vllt. auch haben um dir die Zähne aus dem Mund zu Tailwhippen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider M. (9. Dezember 2007)

was???


----------



## decolocsta (9. Dezember 2007)

spam bitte nicht den thread hier weiter voll, und geh wo anders spielen, vllt. solltest du dir einen anderen wohnort suchen, in rudolstadt stehen anscheinend zuviele atomkraftwerke rum.

und nun kusch kusch....ab ins körbchen


----------



## Freerider M. (9. Dezember 2007)

ey ich hab ne ganz normale frage gestellt so wie die anderen 10.000 leute auch hier


----------



## decolocsta (9. Dezember 2007)

> Der Rocky Mountain SwitchThread





> hat jemand die postadresse von josh bender



alles klar 

kann einer bitte hier mal meine und dem knallkörper seine Posts löschen bitte, zerstört diesen schönen thread....


----------



## wallbreaker (9. Dezember 2007)

Die Frage war nich ganz normal ... erstens hast du kein Switch, willst dir keines zulegen und damit ist eine Frage jeglicher Art schon mal falsch platziert..... Nichts desto trotz könnte man meinen es gibt Fragen die berechtigt wären
 (z.b morgens halb 5: "Wo bin ich eigentlich" => Da könnte man darauf schließen, dass du gesoffen hast beispielsweise...)
Desweiteren ist die Nachfrage nach der Adresse eines ProRiders wie es Bender doch ist, schon ein bisschen naiv ... 

ERGO ==> Ruf das nächste mal einfach die Auskunft an und frag nach BENDER !

PS: Die Antwort von der Servicetante würde mich dann aber doch interessieren.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Dezember 2007)

müsst mal nach beiträgen von dem Vogel suchen.....*rolleyes*


----------



## 2und4zig (9. Dezember 2007)

Danke schön!  
Was es genau wiegt würde mich auch interessieren, mir fehlt leider die passende Waage. Alles was ich hab ist eine uralte analoge Körperwaage, die jedesmal was anderes anzeigt, es müssen laut der Waage aber 18-20kg sein  .
Toll. Ich brauch ne neue Waage...
Den Reifen an der Kettenstrebe kann ich mal drehen, bisher hats aber auch so gut funktioniert.

@decolocsta:
Schöne Gabel 

@Freerider M.: 
Ich glaube du bist hier im falschen Thread...


----------



## decolocsta (9. Dezember 2007)

mit welcher Methode wiegst du dein Bike auf der Personenwaage?


----------



## Lörr (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen er stellt sich mit dem fahrrad in der hand auf die waage und danach nochmal ohne fahrrad... die differenz ist somit das gewicht seines mountainbikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Dezember 2007)

ich frage nicht dich, sondern 2und4zig, verpiss dich hier....



wallbreaker schrieb:


> erstens hast du kein Switch, willst dir keines zulegen


----------



## Lörr (9. Dezember 2007)

ich kann auf alles antworten was ich will


----------



## 2und4zig (9. Dezember 2007)

Das ist leider die Methode die ich anwenden muss. Eine andere Waage in deren Messbereich die Masse des Switch liegt habe ich momentan nicht, das muss ich noch ändern.


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Dezember 2007)

also ich musste lachen


----------



## 2und4zig (9. Dezember 2007)

irgendwie verständlich


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Dezember 2007)

nene, war jetzt eher auf das erste kommentar dieser seite bezogen 
aber egal, genug gespamt jetzt, das blaue und das grüne gefallen mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Dezember 2007)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Hab mir gedacht ich zeig euch auch mal was ich so fahre.
> Auf den neueren Bildern kommt leider das leuchtende Grün überhaupt nicht rüber  , zum Glück hatte ich noch ein altes Foto, auf dem man die Farbe eher sehen kann...
> Also, das hier ist mein Switch:



..schneide bitte die Sattelstütze ein Stück ab oder schieb sie etwas weiter raus. So machst du dir die Feder und die Umlenkhebel kaputt wenn du richtig einfederst..

greets,


----------



## decolocsta (10. Dezember 2007)

Das dürfte so noch klargehen.
Ausserdem würde der Einsatzbereich wiederrum kleiner werden mit der kürzeren Stütze


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Dezember 2007)

Ne ich glaub nicht dass des so klar geht,
außerdem verreißens die ein zwei cm auch nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (10. Dezember 2007)

und ich wette das es das tut, der Dämpfer bewegt sich kaum nach oben, desweiteren Spekulationssache, er wird es vorher sicher ausprobiert haben, wer so ein Bike fährt ist in der hinsicht sicher nicht so schlacksig und gefährdet sein Material so leichtsinnig.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> .....er wird es vorher sicher ausprobiert haben, wer so ein Bike fährt ist in der hinsicht sicher nicht so schlacksig und gefährdet sein Material so leichtsinnig.



Naja, dafür würd ich meine Hand net ins Feuer legen .....außer in ein erloschenes 
Denke auch das es fast ein wenig zu knapp wird bzw. angeht.
Da sich der Dämpfer doch richtig nach oben bewegt (mußt mal einen Zirkel ranhalten) und sich beim einfedern auch der Federdurchmesser vergrößert.
Außerdem hat er doch eh eine Teleskopsattelstütze die wenn er sie en wenig kürzt überall und für alles noch ausreicht.

@42: Hop, jetzt löse das Rätsel schon auf ob es angehen würde  
Tip: Sattelstüze, fallst du sie absägst, schräg im Winkel vom Sattelrohr absägen. Dann reicht schon 1cm.....und es schaut besser aus 

G.


----------



## 2und4zig (10. Dezember 2007)

Also gut, dann will ich mal nicht so sein.  
LB Jörg, kannst das Feuer an lassen, die Stütze ist natürlich mit Sinn und Verstand gekürzt. Ich liebe mein Switch zu sehr, als dass ich etwas Unüberlegtes tun würde.  
Es kollidiert nichts. Ich hab ne ganze Weile gemessen, gezeichnet und gerechnet um eine Länge zu ermitteln (nur probieren ist ja langweilig), bei der ich im voll eingefederten Zustand mehr als 5mm Luft zwischen Hinterkante äußere Stütze (die vordere liegt ja höher) und der Dämpferfeder habe. 
Schräg abschneiden sähe natürlich besser aus, aber ich habe auch keine Gehrungssäge...
Aber ich muss euch recht geben, es sieht tatsächlich so aus als wäre es knapp.
Viel weiter kürzen will ich die Stütze aber nicht, ich bin nämlich nicht der Kleinste. Anschrägen behalte ich aber im Hinterkopf.

@deco: danke für dein Vertrauen


----------



## decolocsta (10. Dezember 2007)

immerdoch


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Dezember 2007)

sold!


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2007)

dito!


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2007)

Hat jetzt jemand die Postadresse von Josh Bender?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Dezember 2007)

ne ich habe nur die Kontodaten  

wie was? Woruf war das dito bezogen?

Tja Alex..... ein Rocky-Rider weniger.
Aber wir behalten ja im Hinterkopf das du mit dem Flatline wiederkommen wirst


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Dezember 2007)

Damit das endlich ein Ende hat: [email protected]
Anstatt immer hier Müll zu schreiben und einfach zu fragen - einfach mal selber Recherche machen - aber das könnt ihr Kids ja nicht mehr...vermutlich kennst Du nichteinmal das Wort.
Lieber mal posten und nur die Finger bewegen als das selber das Hirn einzuschalten - die email addy zu finden hat mich jetzt etwa 2min gekostet...er wird sich sicher freuen 

Und ums korrekt zu machen mit Quellenangabe http://www.nsmb.com/shore_news/benderhurt_11_05.php


----------



## decolocsta (13. Dezember 2007)

ich wollte aber seine Adresse wo er wohnt,
wollte ihn evtl. mal besuchen und mit ihm droppen gehen.....

danke trotzdem...

PS: da hat einer wohl die ironie nicht verstanden....


----------



## Kompostman (13. Dezember 2007)

Kennt einer noch Händler, die so ein grünes Switch von 2007 haben?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Dezember 2007)

hast du schon bei Stadler gefragt?
oder vielleicht noch Schuh& Sporthaus Schindele.

Wünsche dir Glück


----------



## Xexano (13. Dezember 2007)

Aiii.. ich hab sogar die E-Mail-Addy vom Wade Simmons... ich bin ein Genie!   !Achtung, Ironie; ich glaube, die hat doch inzwischen fast jeder aufmerksamer Leser des Rocky-Threads! 

Manche Pros beantworten auch gerne Emails, solange die mit einigem Niveau geschrieben worden ist.... also boombt sie nicht Spams zu! 

Okay, jetzt brav Weihnachtsgrüssen per Email schicken!


----------



## Kompostman (13. Dezember 2007)

Was gibt es denn für Problemstellen am Switch? Könntet ihr mir da mal eine "ehrliche" drauf geben? Jedes Bike hat ja so seine Macken.

Optisch finde ich das 2007er Switch nämlich aller erste Sahne!


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Dezember 2007)

Das Switch ist wirklich sehr robust und hat auch konstruktionsbedingt weniger Lagerverschleiss als das RMX bspw.
Sonst sind mir aber echt keine Probleme bekannt, weder bei meinem alten noch bei meinen Kumpels. Ausgelutschte Dämpferbuchsen sind eher ein Dämpfer Problem. Das 2006er Switch hat eigentlich alle Schwächen des vorgänger konsequent eliminiert.
Ich denke damit wirst Du eine Menge Spass haben.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (13. Dezember 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Aiii.. ich hab sogar die E-Mail-Addy vom Wade Simmons... ich bin ein Genie!   !Achtung, Ironie; ich glaube, die hat doch inzwischen fast jeder aufmerksamer Leser des Rocky-Threads!
> 
> Manche Pros beantworten auch gerne Emails, solange die mit einigem Niveau geschrieben worden ist.... also boombt sie nicht Spams zu!
> 
> Okay, jetzt brav Weihnachtsgrüssen per Email schicken!



Ich hab einen Kumpel, auf dessen Geldbeutel hat Wade Simons "I ****ed your girlfriend" drauf geschrieben. Ehrlich wahr, war in Garmisch beim Bikefestival...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (13. Dezember 2007)

aha.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Dezember 2007)

wow


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Dezember 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> wie was? Woruf war das dito bezogen?



Keine Sorge ...hat sich nur auf das EX von der Drea bezogen


----------



## slayerrider (14. Dezember 2007)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Hi, hab nen Poblem, hab ne 66 07er drin und kann kein X-Up machen, stoßen als gegen die LeitUngshalteR.welchen Steuersatz könntet ihr mirr empfehlen??



Falls es dich noch interessiert, es gibt eine kostenlose Lösung mit fast jedem Steuersatz.
Du presst die untere Lagerschale aus und nimmst von einer RaceFace Kurbel die Abstandsscheiben für das Innenlager und legst eine auf die untere Lagerschale und presst die untere Lagerschale wieder ein. Funktioniert gut.
Wenn es nicht mehr interessiert, dann Post vergessen.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Dezember 2007)

da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen dass der tip vllt praktisch ist, schnell umzusetzen, aber nicht wirklich umgesetzt werden sollte. man hört zwar schon seit längerem nichts mehr von ausgeschlagenen steuerrohren, aber durch solche aktionen passiert genau das. 

das bessere wäre unter den konus eine kleine scheibe zu machen.wenn der konus ausschlägt wär das nicht so schlimm wie beim rahmen, die wirkung ist die gleiche


----------



## lamerson (14. Dezember 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Kennt einer noch Händler, die so ein grünes Switch von 2007 haben?



genau den gleichen rahmen wollte ich auch haben.
habe vor über einem monat fast alle rocky händler befragt,
ich hatte kein glück einen zu bekommen. 

adam von bikeaction meinte er könnte eventuell noch ein komplettrad in grün aus canada bekommen.

ich drück dir den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (14. Dezember 2007)

Ja, dann rufe ich mal da an.
Das 2007er Switch ist viel schöner als das neue finde ich! Und Grün finde ich auch gut.
Ich könnte auch an eine Switch Stealth 2006 rankommen, aber das ist mir mit 19" zu groß befürchte ich.


----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2007)

gibts ein neues Switch, wusste ich ja garnicht


----------



## wallbreaker (15. Dezember 2007)

Kann man den Typen irgendwie dafür belangen, dass er außer Stande ist nachzudenken ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Siehe Macke am Hinterbau und Sattelstützeneinstellung ...


----------



## slayerrider (15. Dezember 2007)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen dass der tip vllt praktisch ist, schnell umzusetzen, aber nicht wirklich umgesetzt werden sollte. man hört zwar schon seit längerem nichts mehr von ausgeschlagenen steuerrohren, aber durch solche aktionen passiert genau das.
> 
> das bessere wäre unter den konus eine kleine scheibe zu machen.wenn der konus ausschlägt wär das nicht so schlimm wie beim rahmen, die wirkung ist die gleiche



Also wenn du einen Steuersatz mit tiefer Einpresstiefe hast, dann ist das kein prob, du verlierst halt 3mm der Einpresstiefe.
Ich glaube halt das der Steuersatz seinen Zweck verliert, denn wenn du eine 3mm Scheibe unter den Konus machst, dann klemmt der Konus nicht mehr auf der dickeren Stelle des Gabelschaftes und dreht sich dann um den Gabelschaft.
Und wie soll den der Konus ausschlagen, wie meinst du das?


----------



## Kompostman (15. Dezember 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> gibts ein neues Switch, wusste ich ja garnicht



Das hier ist:





doch ein anderer Rahmen als der hier:





Ich weiß jetzt nicht welches von wann ist, aber das grüne finde ich deutlich schöner. Auch wenn es nur Kleinigkeiten sind.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Dezember 2007)

du schreibst aber das du das 2007er schöner als das neue findest...

es gibt aber kein neueres Switch als das wo du auf dem 2. Bild aufgeführt hast 

die alten wurden bist 2005 gebaut, die neueren bis 2007.....


nix für ungut...


----------



## lamerson (15. Dezember 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Das hier ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das obere bild stellt einen rahmen vor baujahr 2006 dar.

das untere bild ist das komplettrad von 2007
(den rahmen 2007 gab es in mehreren ausführungen: grün, weiß, special edition tart'n und noch eine midseason edition canuck/team)

:edit:
schindele müßte noch einen weißen 2.0 rahmen baujahr 2007 haben.
und mtsports müßte noch einen special edition tart'n baujahr 2007 haben,
beide in 18 zoll.


----------



## Kompostman (15. Dezember 2007)

lamerson schrieb:


> das obere bild stellt einen rahmen vor baujahr 2006 dar.
> 
> das untere bild ist das komplettrad von 2007



Ok, thx und danke für die Tipps. Ich telefoniere mal rum, ab Montag.....

Gibt es 2007 kein Switch mehr?


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Dezember 2007)

...doch,gab es!


----------



## Kompostman (15. Dezember 2007)

lol, 2008 meine ich natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2007)

lamerson schrieb:


> das obere bild stellt einen rahmen vor baujahr 2006 dar.
> 
> das untere bild ist das komplettrad von 2007



Nö, des obere Bild ist ein 2003er Modell......und ausschließlich 2003.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Dezember 2007)

er schrieb jedoch VOR 2006.....ist IMHO vollkommen korrekt....

aber du hast natürlich auch recht, da ja 2004 der Rahmen überarbeitet wurde und das noch die ältere Reihe ist mit 172mm Dämpfer...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> er schrieb jedoch VOR 2006.....ist IMHO vollkommen korrekt....



Verdammt, hast recht.....hab das "Vor" irgendwie überlesen.............kommt vor.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Dezember 2007)

hehe, macht nix, konnte wenigstens weng klugschisss raushauen....


----------



## Switchy (15. Dezember 2007)

@ Kompostman, nein 2008 gibt es kein switch mehr. Schau mal http://www.mtsports.de

Dort kannst dir mal anschauen was so 2008 kommt.


----------



## Kompostman (15. Dezember 2007)

Thx!
 Was haltet ihr denn vom Flatline? Oder was würdet ihr als 2008er Alternative zum Switch sehen?


----------



## Switchy (15. Dezember 2007)

Für Bikepark und "normalen" Freeride (wobei das schwer zu difinieren ist)
Das Slayer Slopestyle und für DH/Hardcore Freeride das Flatline.

Das kannst nur du wissen in welche Richtung du gehen willst.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Dezember 2007)

ich würde lieber bei den Rocky Modellen bis 2007 bleiben,

1. Handmade in Canada
2. schönere Modelle (RMX/Switch)

klar, ne sehr subjektive Aussage,
nur vermitteln die neuen Rockys dank Made in Taiwan 
nicht mehr den Spirit der alten Reihe, desweiteren
aber darüber lässt sich streiten sind die alten
einfach schöner.....


----------



## Kompostman (16. Dezember 2007)

Wie schaut es denn mit der Lagerung der RMX Modelle aus?
Ich habe gehört, dass es da einige Probleme gegeben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (16. Dezember 2007)

ich hab ein rm7 gehabt in 2004, mit dem teil hatte ich überhaupt keine lagerprobleme.

in 2005 hatte ich ein rmx und nach 2 monaten die ersten kaputten lager, allerdings wurden die ganz anstandslos von bikeaction ausgetauscht.
ärgerlich ist dann nur die zeit dazwischen, in der man mit dem rad nicht fahren kann.



:edit:
eigentlich gehört das ja in den rmx thread


----------



## lamerson (16. Dezember 2007)

meene neue kiste:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kompostman (16. Dezember 2007)

lamerson schrieb:


> eigentlich gehört das ja in den rmx thread



Ich lese da auch schon....


----------



## dirtpaw (17. Dezember 2007)

@lamerson: Glückwunsch! Ist ein 18", oder?


----------



## lamerson (17. Dezember 2007)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> @lamerson: Glückwunsch! Ist ein 18", oder?



thx,
ja is'ne 18 zoll karre,
die letzte die zu haben war.
du hast ja auch eins aus dem selben jahr. 

:bin voll happy: 
(erinnert mich ein bisschen an mein verflossenes rmx canuck)


----------



## dirtpaw (17. Dezember 2007)

@lamerson: hatte auch nen RMX Canuck, find das Switch Canuck aber um längen besser (für mich). Ist der Rahmen von MT oder von Kimmerle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (18. Dezember 2007)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> @lamerson: hatte auch nen RMX Canuck, find das Switch Canuck aber um längen besser (für mich). Ist der Rahmen von MT oder von Kimmerle?



als ich bei kimmerle anrief, sagten sie mir das sie keinen einzigen switch rahmen mehr hätten.
habe dann, (wie ich vorher schon mal beschrieben hatte), weitergesucht und bin bei mt fündig geworden.

das rmx fuhr sich viel zu träge (meine subjektive, persönliche meinung).
ich hoffe, das ich auch sehr zufrieden sein werde, wenn die kiste komplett fahrfertig ist, bin schon total gespannt.


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. Dezember 2007)

lamerson schrieb:


> ...
> ja is'ne 18 zoll karre,
> die letzte die zu haben war.
> ....




Nicht ganz, bei uns hängt auch noch ein 18" Frame.


----------



## lamerson (18. Dezember 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, bei uns hängt auch noch ein 18" Frame.



ok,
stimmt aber auch nur bedingt, denn ihr bietet es nur als framekit an.

ich wollte aber nur einen rahmen kaufen und mir meine karre selber zusammenstellen.

trotzdem gut das es überhaupt noch einen 2007 er switch gibt.


gruß


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi lamerson,

gut recherchiert. Aber ich sags mal so: Wer fragt, gewinnt.   

Gruß


----------



## lamerson (19. Dezember 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Hi lamerson,
> 
> gut recherchiert. Aber ich sags mal so: Wer fragt, gewinnt.
> 
> Gruß




naja,
da gabs ja nicht viel zu recherchieren, das steht ja so auf eurer webseite.

aber es gut zu wissen das solche deklarationen nicht unbedingt statisch sind.


gruß


----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2007)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau des Canuck-Switch!


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (20. Dezember 2007)

Nabend geschätzte Switch Jünger,

auf der Suche nach einem Freeride Bike mit Seele bin ich nun beim Switch gelandet, weil es so verspielt zu sein scheint, wie ich mir das bei Bikes (und Frauen...) wünsche!

Hab auch fleissig im Thread gelesen aber nach 40-50 Seiten wars mir dann too much daher frage ich einfach  

Welche Grösse würdet Ihr bei 1,82 und 87 cm Schritt empfehlen, wenn es als reines bergab-Bike für heftige Strecken genutzt werden soll? Für Touren hab ich mein Edge und bin damit auch recht glücklich, das fahre ich in 18" und kleiner sollte es nicht sein. Aber bei FR Bikes gelten ja andere Regeln, daher...

Gibt es, abgesehen vom geringeren Federweg, Faktoren, die gewichtig gegen ein älteres Baujahr sprechen?
Sonstiges bemerkens- und beachtenswertes?

Möchte jemand seines loswerden?

Fragen über Fragen...  

Man dankt und happy shredding!


----------



## decolocsta (20. Dezember 2007)

ich würde 16,5" nehmen, die meisten jedoch werden dir 18" ans Herz legen, damit wirst du aber sicher auch gut bedient sein.


----------



## pieleh (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahr bei gleicher Körpergröße ein 18'' (bevorzugt bergab) - paßt wunderbar.
Auf einem 16'' fühle ich mich zu sehr zusammengefaltet...


----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2007)

Die Geschichte mit der Rahmengröße ist einfach eine sehr subjektive Angelegenheit, daher würde ich da nicht unbedingt auf andere Meinungen gehen. Du wirst hier sicherlich beide Größen ans Herz gelegt bekommen.

Ich fahre sowohl mein Switch als auch mein RMX in 18", bin ca. 184cm groß und könnte mir bei beiden Bikes keine kleinere Größe vorstellen.

Die beste und sicherste Lösung zufrieden zu werden und keinen kapitalen Fehler zu begehen ist schlicht und einfach die beiden unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen mal Probe zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (21. Dezember 2007)

Fitzcarraldo schrieb:


> Welche Grösse würdet Ihr bei 1,82 und 87 cm Schritt empfehlen, wenn es als reines bergab-Bike für heftige Strecken genutzt werden soll? Für Touren hab ich mein Edge und bin damit auch recht glücklich, das fahre ich in 18" und kleiner sollte es nicht sein. Aber bei FR Bikes gelten ja andere Regeln, daher...




hallo,
ich hab nur 177 cm körperlänge und bin das gleiche rmx wie numinisflo seines in 18 zoll sowie auch ein rm7 in 18 zoll gefahren.
mein neues switch ist auch ein 18 zoll frame und ich kann mich nur numinisflo's einschätzung anschließen:
auch ich könnte mir keinen der frames in einer anderen größe für mich vorstellen.

trotzdem solltest du unbedingt vorher beide größen testfahren.

viel spass



@ numinisflo : thx


----------



## jota (21. Dezember 2007)

ich 181cm = 18 zoll switch,16,5 zoll flow

beim switch möchte ich aber keinen kleineren rahmen haben.


----------



## el Lingo (21. Dezember 2007)

Fitze, schreib mir mal ne pm, ich kann Dir sowohl ein 2006er Switch als auch ein 2005er anbieten.


----------



## haural (23. Dezember 2007)

@Fitzcarraldo: Falls du auch nur an einem Frame (+ einige Anbauteile) interessiert bist, ich hätte ein 04er SL das eigentlich Bj 06 ist und auch so aussieht....Hintergrund ist irgendwo hier auf Seite ? zu finden.. Ach ja, Größe ist 16,5.


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (24. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Hinweise Jungs.

Klar würde ich probefahren, aber wo? Hier ist weit und breit kein gut ausgestatteter Rocky Händler, schon gar nicht einer, der Switch oder RMX führt. Und wenn, dann lässt dieser mich garantiert keine 1000 hm verblockte Granit-Trails runterbrettern, um mir ein Bild im geplanten Einsatzbereich zu verschaffen...insofern muss ich wohl blind kaufen. 
16,5 erscheint mir übrigens doch nicht so abwegig, nachdem es ein reines Shuttle Bike wird.
Naja, mal schauen, was der Gebrauchtmarkt so hergibt, bin halt auch noch sehr unschlüssig, welches Switch das spassigere ist und ob mir die 150mm der älteren Modelle ausreichen. Es gäbe natürlich massenhaft Alternativen von anderen Herstellern aber die meisten finde ich halt nicht sexy....für den pure lust Faktor verzichte ich halt gerne auf das letzte Quentchen Funktion, daher würde mir auch ein Yeti AS-X oder so gefallen  

Oder doch ein RM7 oder RMX....mann mann wie und vor allem wann soll das noch enden...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
schaut Euch doch bitte mal das Bildchen an.

Wenn der Dämpfer einfedert steht der "Dämpferkopf" am Rahmen an.

Besser kann ichs leider nicht erklären...


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. Januar 2008)

habe meinem Switch mal nen Luftdämpfer gegönnt:






Und der passt sogar (glück gehabt)


----------



## decolocsta (5. Januar 2008)

nice, und kannst schon was zu sagen?


----------



## Frorider86 (6. Januar 2008)

Mein Rocky kämpft jetzt wieder im Mittelgewicht  

Update:
Spank Vorbau
Truvativ Team Lenker
Formula Oro K 18 200/180






15,7kg

Next update:
Bestellt: Thomson Sattelstütze + Brettchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (6. Januar 2008)

göttlich.....schwärm!!!!


----------



## Jeru (8. Januar 2008)

servus ,

hab mal ne frage. will mir auch ein switch aufbauen und hab nun ein angebot für einen gebrauchten 5 monate alten 07er switch 1.0 rahmen mit dhx 3 für 1150 euro.  

was sagt ihr zu diesem preis, ist der fair oder doch noch ein wenig zu überteuert?

mir kommt´s noch a bisserl viel vor !


----------



## decolocsta (8. Januar 2008)

geht so  1000 wären vllt. eher angebracht.


----------



## Kairo (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bei Ebay ist gerade einer weggegangen, weiß ja nicht obs deine Größe war, aber der Rahmen, Neu, für 715

Hier der Link
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290194420190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## Jeru (8. Januar 2008)

jo, hab schon gesehen. 
das hat mir auch zu denken gegeben dass 1150 euro doch ein wenig überteuert seien.  
brauche ein 18" switch...bei ebay das war ein 19,5 " ..leider


----------



## numinisflo (8. Januar 2008)

Ich wÃ¼rde auch sagen, dass der Rahmen die 1150â¬ zwar ganz sicher wert ist, jedoch den momentanen Preis solcher Rahmen Ã¼bersteigt. 

Ansonsten viel GlÃ¼ck bei deiner Suche u. GruÃ an den damaja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. Januar 2008)

zz. ist es echt wahnsinn und traurig teils wie billig unsere guten alten Rockys über den Tisch wandern, ich hab in den letzten 2 Monaten mindestens an 10 Rockys interesse gehabt, die halt einfach nur schweinebillig waren, ist das unser Erbe dank produktion in Taiwan, oder was ist da los?
Was ist aus den hochpreisigen Sammlerobjekten geworden?
Warsch. könnte ich meinen alten Slayer Rahmen heute für gerademal 200 euro verkaufen.


----------



## Jeru (8. Januar 2008)

jo kann ich verstehen.   
ich bin jetzt auch nicht einer der bis zum äußersten feilschen tut.  

es soll halt nur ein gerechter und fairer preis sein ... dann passt das auch


----------



## Magnum 204 (10. Januar 2008)

Schaut euch das mal an
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...yZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hoffe die links gehen


----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2008)

@frorider86: Sehr schönes Switch, habe ich ganz übersehen, aber gefällt mir sehr gut. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2008)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal an
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...yZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




Hmmmh....beim Staelth ist doch die Dämpferschwingedingsbumsding verkehrt herum montiert...oder 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (10. Januar 2008)

ausserdem 2006


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Januar 2008)

wahrscheinlich wurde das bike jemandem geklaut


----------



## decolocsta (10. Januar 2008)

lol, hab den vogel mal angeschrieben


geklaut kann gut sein.... 

oder einfach nur dumm...


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Januar 2008)

hättest dus mal nciht getan, vllt wird er so günstiger! nur bekackt dass kein 18zoller...


----------



## decolocsta (10. Januar 2008)

ups ja, sry 

hoffe das keiner mitbieten wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (11. Januar 2008)

sO HIER MAL MEINS kOMPLETT

gEWICHT. 17,2 KG








@ decolocsta    zum Dämpfer ,spricht wie ein Stahldämpfer an und ist so weit ich s sagen kann perfekt abzustimmen ,durchschlagschutz ist auch top
,werde ihn dann in ein paar Monaten richtig in winterberg testen.

MFG


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2008)

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Switch - einzig der Vorbau wirkt ein wenig groß.
Was wiegt es denn ungefähr?


----------



## T.I.M. (11. Januar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wirklich ein sehr schönes Switch - einzig der Vorbau wirkt ein wenig groß.
> Was wiegt es denn ungefähr?



Schreibt er doch: 17,2 kg


----------



## jota (11. Januar 2008)

schön aber....
spacer anzahl reduzieren und den riesen klopper von vorbau austauschen.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Schreibt er doch: 17,2 kg




Gott bin ich blind. Muss wohl an der gestrigen Nacht liegen......aber zumindest das Bike konnte ich einwandfrei erkennen.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Januar 2008)

ich finde das Bike teils unstimmig aufgebaut....

Monster klopper Frame und dann Mountain King Reifen, 90er Vorbau dann wieder auf der Gegenseite 38er Kettenblatt ohne Umwerfer .......

aber hey, nicht ärgern lassen, ist nur die Subektive Meinung einer unbedeutenden Person die sich stark du die Anonymität des Inernets fühlt


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2008)

Reifen kann man wechseln. Habe ich gehört.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Januar 2008)

Subjektivität ist die Sicht eines einzelnen hab ich gehört 

Diese Rockyfahrer lassen wirklich nix auf einen kommen und schöngeredet wird hier auch viel *duckundweg*


----------



## Saci (11. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ups ja, sry
> 
> hoffe das keiner mitbieten wollte




^^ also ganz abgeneigt war ich ja nicht *grml* .. aber is eh scho viel zu teuer  - shiit.. aber geil wärs schon ... *träum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2008)

Wo er recht hat hat er recht.


----------



## Magnum 204 (11. Januar 2008)

so um mal ein paar sachen zu klären

An meinem Switch :

Vorbau ist en 50mm Diabolus (sieht auf dem Bild etwas groß aus)
40er kettenblatt 

Mountain King sind nur fürn winter ,im sommer wieder mit bettys

MFG


----------



## decolocsta (11. Januar 2008)

wenn das ein 50er vorbau ist dann muss ich wohl einen 0,5er bei mir fahren...


----------



## Jeru (13. Januar 2008)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> sO HIER MAL MEINS kOMPLETT
> 
> gEWICHT. 17,2 KG
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/4/2/1/7/_/large/sWITCH.JPG




ist das ne  mz ata oder ne rc2x ?


also hab mittlerweile einen 07er switch 2.0 frame gefunden und bin nun am überlegen was für ne gabel ich dem schmuckstück
verpasse. komme günstig an eine 07er totem coil oder eine 07er mz rc2x. 
am liebsten würde ich die totem coil verbauen  aaaaber hab gestern mal in den totem review thread reingeschaut welcher mein
vorhaben wieder bremste. oder halt die 66 rc2x.  aber die ist wieder knüppelschwer.

was meint ihr. welche der beiden gabeln würde am besten mit dem switch harmonieren?


----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2008)

66!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2008)

66......aber eine von dene wo noch groß 66 an der Seite draufsteht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2008)

Ich brauche mal einen Rat von euch, zerbreche mir seit Tagen den Kopf

So:





oder so:


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Januar 2008)

Ohne Decals siehts so leer aus, würde halt gut an ein Stealth passen, oder an ein Switch, wo man auch die Aufkleber am Rahmen einfach abziehen kann  

Irgendwelche Decals gehören da schon hin, net unbedingt die Rockabilly 08er Decals, vllt. welche von 06?


----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2008)

ja, wenn mein *Localsupportme* Shop net zu dumm währe und mir die 2006er Decals bestellt hätte wäre das ja alles kein Thema Dude


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Januar 2008)

Ich wollts halt nochmal zur Sprache bringen. Weiss ja selbst, dass der das vergeigt hat...

Ich könnte dir anbieten da was in PS zu basteln, am besten ganz einfache in der gleichen Schriftart, wie der RM Schriftzug und dann bringen wir das zum Plottermeister


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2008)

Zumindest sind wir schon mal alle der Meinung das die große silbernen 66 Schrift die schönste war......und bei der weißen mit der in Karbonoptik.

Aber mit Decals schauts irgendwie besser aus.
Würdse mal drannlassen und wenn sie dann etwas kaputt sind wegrubbeln.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2008)

grrrrrr, Peter, du machst mich ganz rattig, das wäre ne verdammt geile Sache....


Ideen und Vorschläge werden gern entgegengenommen dudes 

Ride on!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2008)

In des Baujahr find ich würde eine 55 noch besser reinpasen.......und dann kannst ja dem Jeru deine 66 verkaufen 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2008)

nene, ich verkauf garnix, und 55 wäre in der Coil variante teurer gewesen, von dh. passt mir das schon so.
bin zufrieden, und es passt alles, wo kein problem da kein verbesserungsbedarf


----------



## Jeru (13. Januar 2008)

@ decolocsta

würde die decals dranlassen. ohne siehts wie schon gesagt einfach zu leer aus !


----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2008)

ja, werd die teile echt erstmal dranlassen und mich dann entweder weiter um 2006er Decals bemühen oder was plottern lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (13. Januar 2008)

Jeru schrieb:


> ist das ne  mz ata oder ne rc2x ?
> 
> 
> also hab mittlerweile einen 07er switch 2.0 frame gefunden und bin nun am überlegen was für ne gabel ich dem schmuckstück
> ...



nim die 66 gute funktion und die 3,1 kg die sie wiegt maja nebensache


----------



## RattleHead (15. Januar 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/8074/ nice vid futuring RM Switch! Everyone should have a home track like that at least.........


----------



## decolocsta (15. Januar 2008)

Nice 1 dude, thx.....need moooreee


----------



## arseburn (16. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich jetzt noch einen neuen 19" switch Rahmen von 2007  herbekomme? Irgendwie sagen mir die 08er Modelle nicht so zu....


----------



## decolocsta (16. Januar 2008)

wie groß bist du, 2meter?  sry, konnte mir das nicht verkneifen ....

gebraucht werden häuftig hier und da welche verkauft, oder kommt nur neu in frage?


----------



## arseburn (16. Januar 2008)

bin 2,02   ohne scheiss....
Gebraucht ist halt immer so ne Sache, grade bei Alu, finde ich.
Neu wäre in jedem Fall besser. Aber wo würde ich denn ansonsten nach nem guten gerauchten schauen?
Würd' mich auch mit nem 18er begnügen....


----------



## rockylady (16. Januar 2008)

Hi,

einen 18Zöller habe ich neulich noch bei Markus ( www.MTsports.de ) hängen sehen! Vielleicht hat er diesen noch.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Januar 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> bin 2,02   ohne scheiss....


----------



## arseburn (16. Januar 2008)

rockylady schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> einen 18Zöller habe ich neulich noch bei Markus ( www.MTsports.de ) hängen sehen! Vielleicht hat er diesen noch.



Meint ihr denn, dass ein 18" bei einem 2m Mann noch fahrbar ist? Touren will ich damit eigendlich nicht fahren, einsatz wäre nur freeride. Fahr grad ein kiez pro mit 46er Rahmen, und damit komm ich recht gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (16. Januar 2008)

18 x 2,54 = 45,72 und aufgerundet 46!  voila


----------



## jota (16. Januar 2008)

ich würd einen grösseren rahmen nehmen,mit sicherheit.


----------



## arseburn (16. Januar 2008)

verdammt...finde nirgends einen neuen 19.5" switch...hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## RattleHead (16. Januar 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/259290/

Aus der ahorn land! Mit heutigem $$$$ sehr gunstig


----------



## RattleHead (16. Januar 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/275855/

billiger ohne cranck!


----------



## arseburn (17. Januar 2008)

leider gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (17. Januar 2008)

dan mailen Sie http://thebikeshop.com/

http://thebikeshop.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=1162

Sie haben vieliecht noch


----------



## wuidara (18. Januar 2008)

Servus zusammen!

Fahre ein ETSX und möchte mir dieses Jahr was gröberes zulegen. Natürlich ein switch! Mein Händler hat entweder den Rahmen des 3.0 06 oder den 2.0 aus 07. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hat sich da ja nur der Dämpfer geändert. Ich hab leider keinerlei Erfahrung mit Stahlfederdämpfer. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip geben? Beim Preis ist nicht viel um, das lässt sich bestimmt raushandeln. Die Farbe ist eigentlich auch zweitrangig. Wäre schön wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen mit Zuverlässigkeit, Performance etc berichten könnte. Danke!
Sobald das Bike fertig ist werde ich natürlich was von mir sehen lassen...


----------



## decolocsta (18. Januar 2008)

du hast hier 165 seiten erfahrungen, viel spaß beim nachlesen


----------



## wuidara (19. Januar 2008)

Bitte, das hab ich natürlich schon gemacht! Und zwar alles seit 2006! ;-) Der Fox soll ja bisle besser sein als der Roco, aber sowas wie ein "nimm den ..." hätte mir die Entscheidung etwas erleichtert...


----------



## decolocsta (19. Januar 2008)

Naja, das ist nicht leicht zu beantworten, ansich werden sich beide Dämpfer nix groß nehmen, es gibt viele die auf den DHX schwören und genausoviel die lieber den Roco nehmen würden.
Mit beiden wirst du deinen Spaß haben.
Les dich da am besten in Threads ein die sich um die Frage drehen ob DHX oder Roco, gibt da genug dazu, dann kannst du ja rausfiltern welcher Dämpfer die funktionen bietet die dir wichtig wären oder auch verzichtbar sind, wie zb. Pro Pedal beim DHX usw.

War nicht böse von mir gemeint, aber bringt ja nix wenn jetzt wieder alle schreiben, ja das Switch ist supertoll bla bla, es ist absolut erhaben und hat keine Kinderkrankheiten, ist absolut ausgereift, und spezifische erfahrungen kann man ja hier im Thread durchlesen, so meinte ich das, wollte dich da nicht anfahren


----------



## numinisflo (19. Januar 2008)

Du wirst mit beiden Dämpfern glücklich werden! 
Die richtige Einstellung gefunden und dann wirst du deinen Spaß haben.

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Switch und wir erwarten Bilder.


----------



## Mudstud (20. Januar 2008)

Will auch mal wieder ein Bild liefern.

Wenn's im Januar schon über zehn Grad hat, muss das ausgenutzt werden. Allein schon um abzuchecken, ob's denn wohl schöne Fernsicht hat.

Ach ja, und ein netter, steiler, schleimig-rutschiger Singletrail zurück ins Tal wartete noch...






Location: Obere Wagenburg, nahe Winterthur


----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2008)

warte, muss mir das Bild speichern, es bearbeiten und vergrößern, vllt. erkenne ich dann ein Switch


----------



## Mudstud (20. Januar 2008)

Mensch, schau doch auch auf das schöne Panorama! Diese Berge...
Wenns Dir bloss um das Radl geht, voilà:







Weil sich die Specialized-Stütze nach vier Tagen Einsatz in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt hat, ist nun eine Thomson Elite drin.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2008)

schon viel besser 

das rad ist sehr schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (20. Januar 2008)

Wie ist denn die Heidy-Kettenführung?


----------



## Mudstud (21. Januar 2008)

@ Xexano

Die Heidy am meinem Switch ist noch ein Vorserien-Muster (sofern man beim Holger seinen Stückzahlen von "Serie" sprechen kann). Darum ist der Abstand der beiden Leitbleche der untern Führung/Rolle etwas knapp. Die Folge: In den vier leichtesten Gängen streift die Kette, und die Führung ist entsprechend laut - in den fünf Bergab-Gängen hört man nichts. Inzwischen baut die untere Führung breiter, das Problem ist also gegessen.

Ansonsten kann ich zur Heidy nur sagen: Handwerklich und von der Konstruktion her sehr hochwertig, und zudem bei der Montage ein Traum, der Nerven schont. Und schön aussehen tut sie auch noch!


----------



## Jendo (21. Januar 2008)

Sehr schönes Swidsch!

Für mich einer der besten Lackierungen der letzten Saison


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Januar 2008)

gefällt mir auch richtig gut! vorne noch gleiche felgenfarbe wie hinten wäre toll


----------



## Mudstud (22. Januar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch richtig gut! vorne noch gleiche felgenfarbe wie hinten wäre toll



Tja, das Vorderrad ist eben relativ leicht (DT Onyx, 32 Competition-Speichen, Mavic 521er, Speichenkreuzungen gebunden & verlötet), das Hinterrad dagegen heavyduty (DT / Magura Gustav M-Nabe, 32 Alpine IIIer-Speichen, Mavic 321er-Felge).

Wenn, dann muss das Hinterrad weichen, weil mich dessen Gewicht jedesmal ankotzt, wenn ich es ausgebaut in den Händen halte. Aber: Kompletträder kommen mir nicht ans Bike, egal ob von Mavic, AtomLab, DT oder was auch immer.


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Januar 2008)

sagt ja auch nicht niemand.. die 521er(jetzt 721) gibts ja auch in der farbe vom hinterrad...
wo wir grade dabei sind, ich hätte ein wunderbares laufrad für dich! die besagte felge( allerdings in schwarz) in kombination mit ner hope pro II saint HR-nabe in rot..kann man auch ein normales schaltwerk mit benutzen. würde ja ganz wunderbar an dein rad passen 
die felge wiegt nachgewogen genau 600gramm, die nabe 303 gramm und competition speichen und messing nippel kein plan...
bei interesse pm an mich...


----------



## Quickshare (30. Januar 2008)

Servus,
ich wollte nur mal mein Switch hier im Forum zeigen. Was haltet ihr davon?





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TinglTanglTom (30. Januar 2008)

cooles teil, biste mit der gabel zufrieden?! 

hier mal meins, laufräder kommen in den nächsten wochen neu

17,1 kg


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

teils wundern mich eure gewichtsangaben nur noch, es gibt glaub ich kaum so optimistische Waagen wie bei den Usern im Switch Thread 

Jedoch trotzdem sehr schön, genau wie das Canuck....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quickshare (30. Januar 2008)

...ich bin mit der Gabel recht zufrieden. Einige bemängeln wohl das Ansprechverhalten. Also jeden Ministein schluckt sie nicht weg, aber wenns mal ruppig wird arbeitet das Teil sehr gut und recht gschmeidig. Zudem wiege ich fast 90kg , da hat die Gabel auch was zum Arbeiten.

Mein Switch wiegt laut Waage ca. *18,5kg*


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

Das ist endlich mal ein realistisches Gewicht 


Bei den Shermans bewirkt zerlegen und Dichtungen von innen mit Judy Butter beschmieren wahre wunder....empfehle dir das sehr, dann schluckt sie jeden Stein


----------



## Quickshare (30. Januar 2008)

Danke für den Tipp, werd ich ausprobieren. Muss ich dabei irgendetwas beachten, z.B. wieviel ich drauf schmiere o.Ä.?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (30. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> teils wundern mich eure gewichtsangaben nur noch, es gibt glaub ich kaum so optimistische Waagen wie bei den Usern im Switch Thread
> 
> Jedoch trotzdem sehr schön, genau wie das Canuck....



es wurde mit 2 wagen gewogen, einmal personenwage und einmal elektro handwage bis 20kg
macht 17,1 kg
habs sogar mit öl und schrauben gewogen  
mit neue laufräder komm ich sogar auf 16,7 dann mach ich mal n pic mit wage wenns sein muss


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

ich glaube es trotzdem nicht, möchte dir nicht in Mund legen das du lügst, so ein gedanke wäre mir fremd und habe sicher nicht das recht dazu sowas zu behaupten, nur geht mir das nicht in den Kopf da ja dein Aufbau so wie ich das sehe nicht unbedingt so auf leichtbau getrimmt ist und das Gewicht schon für ein Old-Switch beachtlich wäre.


@Quikshare..

Musst nicht viel beachten geht recht einfach und dauert nur ein paar Minuten.

Kurzanleitung:

die Schrauben untem am Casting auf beiden Seiten lösen (inbus)
vorsichtig die Standrohre hochziehen und was unterstellen um das Öl aufzufangen.
Dann die Gabel komplett auseinander ziehen, alles schön reinigen ölreste abtropften lassen usw.
Die Dichtungen mit einem fusselfreiem tuch schön saubermachen,
dann reichlich Judy Butter nehmen und in die Nut bei den Dichtungen schmieren und ruhig die gesammte Lauffläche schön reichlich beschmieren, dann Gabel zusammenschieben, drauf achten das du das gestänge nicht zusammenschiebst und kurz bevor die Löcher unten wieder von den Schrauben verdeckt werden jeweils 15ml Schmieröl in jede Seite geben ich hab dazu immer 5er Gabelöl verwendet.
Dann wieder verschrauben und fertig.
Mit ein bischen übung dauert das 15 Minuten und wenn man das 2 mal im Jahr macht hat man eine Gabel die so sensibel ist das sie sich vor aktuellen 66 usw. nicht verstecken braucht..


----------



## wallbreaker (30. Januar 2008)

Gabel, Kettenführung, Kurbel, Vorbau + Lenker, Naben und beispielsweise auch die Schaltung sprechen aber schon eine relativ leichte Sprache in meinen Augen .... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, halte das Gewicht von Tingls Switch aber schon für realistisch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (30. Januar 2008)

also ich auch


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

Jaja, ich halt ja schon meine Fresse


----------



## TinglTanglTom (30. Januar 2008)

na dein auge täuscht dich nicht wallbreaker, hast vollkommen recht.
der teufel is im detail versteckt.
ne im grunde ists aber auch wirklich aufn ersten blick vielleicht ein schweres bike, da kann ich dir zustimmen deco, kein ding.

aber mal ganz ehrlich, dass ich hier mit minimalistischen gewichtsangaben rumprotze hab ich echt nich nötig, is doch auch käse  . was es wiegt, wiegt es eben. hauptsache leicht und stabil, so wie ichs mag....

aber dieses canuck seh ich jetzt wieder öfters im forum, kumpel von mir hat das selbe. habens ein paar leute ausm keller und entstaubt ?


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

klar, hätte ich dir auch nie untersellt tingl...  vllt. bin ich ja nur neidisch weil meins so schwer ist..


----------



## TinglTanglTom (30. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> klar, hätte ich dir auch nie untersellt tingl...  vllt. bin ich ja nur neidisch weil meins so schwer ist..



hahaha


----------



## luxuzz (30. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mal nur kurz ne Frage an euch.
Hat das 07er Switch 1.0 ein Bsa 68/73mm Innenlager oder 83mm wie das Rmx ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. Januar 2008)

Die Antwort ist: Ja.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

unterstreich


----------



## luxuzz (30. Januar 2008)

Naja was denn nun 73 oder 82 ??


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

ersteres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (30. Januar 2008)

Ok vielen Dank Jungs


----------



## wallbreaker (31. Januar 2008)

Aber bestes Kino ....
Sitz gerade mit nem Bier vorm Rechner und hab nur gefeiert wo ich einfach nur...

"Ja"
"untersteich"

gelesen habe !


----------



## numinisflo (31. Januar 2008)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> cooles teil, biste mit der gabel zufrieden?!
> 
> hier mal meins, laufräder kommen in den nächsten wochen neu
> 
> 17,1 kg




Absolut geiles Bike! Wenn du da noch einen schlichten, schwarzen LRS draufmachst wird es sogar noch besser. Und das Gewicht erscheint mir durchaus realistisch.


----------



## Switchy (31. Januar 2008)

So mal meins


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2008)

Hübsch........aber was ist in dem Päckchen.

G.


----------



## Switchy (31. Januar 2008)

asso da hab ich einfach aus jux nen kleber drauf..  (schleichwerbung)


----------



## Magnum 204 (31. Januar 2008)

nettes  bike .was issen das für ne sattelstütze carbon ?

MFG


----------



## numinisflo (31. Januar 2008)

Sieht stark nach Deus aus.


----------



## Flow.Zero (31. Januar 2008)

Fettes Switch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (31. Januar 2008)

Wenn es schon hier angesprochen wird, dann frage ich auch direkt mal bei euch nach, was ihr zum Thema "Carbon-Sattelstütze im DH/FR-Bike" meint. Ich mache mir nämlich schon einige Wochen Gedanken darüber: Sinnvoll oder nicht? Pro wäre: Man spart an Gewicht und die Sattelstütze ist eines der am wenigsten belasteten Teile am Bike. Contra wäre der Preis. Ich frage mich nur: Was ist, wenn ich mal einen Sprung versaue und auf den Sattel knalle oder das Bike knallt auf den Boden? Macht die Sattelstütze dann gleich "fetz/bieg" und ich kann mir dann eine neue kaufen?


----------



## jota (31. Januar 2008)

feines switch,aber speed stuff steht kopf

warum sollte eine carbonstütze ,wenn richtig entwickelt nicht halten ?

wildwasser slalomkajaks und paddel werden auch aus carbon hergestellt,und die teile werden richtig ranngenommen.über mehere jahre.
mein kajak favorit :www.lettmann.de


----------



## haural (31. Januar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Wenn es schon hier angesprochen wird, dann frage ich auch direkt mal bei euch nach, was ihr zum Thema "Carbon-Sattelstütze im DH/FR-Bike" meint. Ich mache mir nämlich schon einige Wochen Gedanken darüber: Sinnvoll oder nicht? Pro wäre: Man spart an Gewicht und die Sattelstütze ist eines der am wenigsten belasteten Teile am Bike. Contra wäre der Preis. Ich frage mich nur: Was ist, wenn ich mal einen Sprung versaue und auf den Sattel knalle oder das Bike knallt auf den Boden? Macht die Sattelstütze dann gleich "fetz/bieg" und ich kann mir dann eine neue kaufen?



also ich hätte da (mittlerweile) auch keine Bedenken. Der einzige Grund warum ich mir noch keine geholt habe ist das Preis-(Gewichts)leistungsverhältnis. So viel leichter als eine gute Alu sind die nämlich auch nicht.


----------



## numinisflo (31. Januar 2008)

Wir gehen ja davon aus das Carbonsattelstütze nicht gleich Carbonsattelstütze ist! Wenn es eine zumindest einigermaßen dem Einsatzbereich angemessenen ist würde ich da auch keinerlei Probleme sehen. 
Eine Easton EC 70 würde ich sofort fahren. Eine Schmolke wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Januar 2008)

Null Problemo,hab an allen meinen Bikes die EC 70.


----------



## Switchy (31. Januar 2008)

Nein ist keine Carbon, ist eine Deus XC wie schon richtig festgestellt wurde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepepower (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Heute habe ich mal eine Frage an Euch.
Was haltet Ihr davon mein 2007er Switch mit einer 150mm Gabel z.B. einer Marzocchi Z1 FR oder einer Fox 36 mit 150mm Federweg und einem Dämpfer mit nur 190mm Einbaulänge und 50,8mm Hub aufzubauen?
Das Rad hätte dann vorne und hinten etwa 150mm Federweg.
Durch den reduzierten Federweg und die abgesenkte Tretlagerhöhe um ca. 2,5-3cm sollte das Rad dadurch doch optimal für den Slopstyle Einsatz geeignet sein.

Ich bitte Euch um Eure Meinungen, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mein Rad umzubauen.

Grüße an alle Euer Pepe


----------



## SlayMe (3. Februar 2008)

Klingt doch gut. 
Ich würde erst den neuen Dämpfer kaufen und einbauen, um dann eventuell besser abschätzen zu können welche Einbauhöhe der Gabel dazu am Besten passt.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Februar 2008)

jo mich würds auch interessiern, hab mit solchen gedanken auch schon bei mehreren bikes gespielt.
es wird eben alles ein bisschen flacher und straffer werden... klingt so eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## Pepepower (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

also ich mache mich jetzt mal auf die Suche nach passenden Teilen und werde es einfach mal ausprobieren.
Sobald ich umgebaut und getestet habe werde ich mal ein Bild einstellen und Euch schreiben ob sich der Umbau lohnt oder nicht.

Bis dann Euer Pepe


----------



## numinisflo (3. Februar 2008)

Ich bin da echt mal gespannt auf das Ergebnis dieses Feldversuchs.


----------



## Saci (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich hab nen RIESSEn Problem: und zwar hatts mir heut bei meinem Switch (03er SE) iwie die zugstufe beim dämpfer "zerrissen" - zumindest geht se nichmehr...des teil schießt abartig schnell raus und wird von deinem metallisch "klong" begleitet wenns draußn is... und mit einstellen is au nich wirklich was 

1. was is da passiert und wie/warum passiert sowas
2. was kann ma da jetzt machen? 

S hauptprolem is halt - durch das das es ein 03er modell ist - hat der däpfer das WUNDERBARE einbaumaß von 172,xxmm - also mit mal eben nen anderen Dämpfer kaufen is da auch nix.

Jemand ne idee? - bekomm hier grad heulkrämpfe ;(


----------



## decolocsta (4. Februar 2008)

> 2. was kann ma da jetzt machen?



Servicen lassen 

sowas passiert, hatte ich auch schon bei einem DT Swiss HVR.....

wieviel Hub hat der Dämpfer? wenn 38mm dann vllt. einen 165er Einbauen und gut....


----------



## luxuzz (4. Februar 2008)

Hatte damals das gleiche Problem.
Bin weiter nachhause gefahren, dann ist mir die Dichtung am Dämpfer geplatzt.
Die meinten irgendwas ist im Dämpfer kaputt gegangen. Wurde zum Glück mit der Garantie repariert.

Achte mal darauf ob der Dämpfer auch dicht ist.


----------



## numinisflo (4. Februar 2008)

Sehe da auch die Lösung Fachmann/Hilfe/Service als Silberschweif am Horizont...


----------



## luxuzz (4. Februar 2008)

Oder verkaufen und neuen holen,wenn der Dämpfer vom Jahrgang wie vom Frame ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (4. Februar 2008)

wenn du schon antwortest les dir doch wenigstens seinen post durch, der dämpfer hat ein bekacktes spezialmaß

wie deco schon sagt, zum service damit!


----------



## luxuzz (4. Februar 2008)

Jup hab das auch gelesen. Keine Sorge.

Leider hält kein Dämpfer ewig


----------



## Saci (4. Februar 2008)

Hey, danke erstmal 

also hab mal bei toxoholics angerufen - der war recht zuversichtlich - wird aber so 100â¬ kosten *grml* - aber was macht ma ned alles um sein geliebtes radl am leben zu erhalten *gg*


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wieviel Hub hat der Dämpfer? wenn 38mm dann vllt. einen 165er Einbauen und gut....



Hat 44mm Hub.

G.


----------



## Freerider2109 (5. Februar 2008)

Hi, wollte mal Fragen, ob jemand weiß wie viel man noch für nen 05er Switch S1 blau mit vanilla R, Marzocchi 66 RC2X, Avid Juicy Five 08 usw. bekommt, schätzungsweise?! Hätte voll Bock auf nen o7er Switch, ist mir nur im Moment als Schüler noch nen bissl zu teuer. 
Und noch was, ich weiß es passt net so wirklich in den Thread, aber weiß jemand wo man den Weißen Apex herbekommt? Den der wade Simmons letztens auf dem Foto des Monats anhatte? Bei Dakine gibts den net, habe schon überall gesucht!
Sorry ich weiß es passt nicht, aber Dakine gehört halt mal zu Rocky Mountain jedenfalls für mich. Ich will ja nicht so sein, wie die andere Socke und frag nach der Adresse von Josh Bender, LOL.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## SlayMe (5. Februar 2008)

@Saci,
schau doch mal auf die PUSH-Seite, ob die deinen Dämpfer überarbeiten. Wenn ja, dann schick ihn doch dahin, da kriegste dann gleich noch ne top-Performance für auch nicht so viel mehr Knete.


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Februar 2008)

kannst ihn auch zu jedem anderen tuner schicken, rein ausm bauch heraus würd ich das lieber machen als zu toxholbladeldu


----------



## santacruza (5. Februar 2008)

da wärn wir dann schon zwei...meinem frisch toxohohl-gewarteten dämpfer ging nach 2 mini isartouren und der ersten gardasee auffahrt !!! die zugstufe hinunter. und der rest des urlaubs war dann dahin. und? ohne kommentar haben die mir dann nochmal "kulante" 80  für den erneuten service abgebucht. danke


----------



## Saci (6. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> kannst ihn auch zu jedem anderen tuner schicken, rein ausm bauch heraus würd ich das lieber machen als zu toxholbladeldu



Ah, okay- und welchen könntet ihr mir da so empfehlen - bei irgend einem besonders gute erfahrungen (auch was das PREIS/ LEistungsverhältnis angeht *gg*) gemacht?

und wenns dann noch schnell geht wärs mir auch recht - der frühling kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (6. Februar 2008)

Schau mal in der Suche  Gibs etliche Threads drüber


----------



## jota (6. Februar 2008)

www.reset-racing.de
kann ich empfehlen ,sehr guter und schneller service.


----------



## Saci (8. Februar 2008)

Hey, danke - hab mir die seite mal angeguggt - aber iwie steht da überall nur X-Fusion Service - nirgends was davon das man auch FOX dämpfer hinbringen kann...


----------



## numinisflo (8. Februar 2008)

Ich würde einfach mal anrufen oder eine Mail schreiben, dann weißt du genau Bescheid. Gibt ja mittlerweile sowieso einige Unternehmen die ein Dämpferservicetuning anbieten.

http://www.akira-tuning.com/
http://www.motopitkan.at/
http://www.tftunedshox.com/fox/foxcharges.htm

usw....


----------



## Saci (8. Februar 2008)

OK, danke danke 

ach ja - da oben irgendwo die idee kam einfach nen 165er dämpfer reinzumachen hab ich mal spaßeshalber den alten DNM dämpfer aus meinem BULLS ( *loool* ) genommen und mal eingebaut - hier mal die bilder:







und mal mit ner pike:






- wie findest ihrs so vonner geo her ...


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Februar 2008)

wow, sieht besonders mit der pike doch noch voll tauglich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (8. Februar 2008)

hmm.. ich weiß neeed.... is halt dann sauniedrig und sieht dann voll lang aus ...iwie wie verzerrt  is scho nen deutliches stück kleiner - als es ohnhin schon is (16,5") - ma guggn - jeztzt kommt trotzdem erstmal mein FOX zum service... dann hab ich eiegntlich an ne fox 36 für vorne gedacht de 66 is einfach zu schwer... gerade jetzt wo ich mir was dicheres zugelegt hab darf mein switch etwas abspecken. das geht bei dr gabel am einfachsetn 3,6 kilo 66 gegen 2,5 kilo Fox 36.. des is doch was *gg*


----------



## numinisflo (8. Februar 2008)

Oder evtl. eine 55?


Was hast du dir denn dickeres gekauft?


----------



## Saci (9. Februar 2008)

ne 55 wär schon was feines - aber bin eigentlich auf was gebrauchtes aus - des lieben geldes wegen - und mit gebrauchten 55s is der markt nich wirklich gesättigt  

hab mir aus der unvernunft heraus nen big hit rahmen gekauft und muss den jetzt halt aufbauen, da is nich sooo geld übrig um dem switch DAS hammer-tuning zu geben - aber ne neue gabel wär schon ganz nett  - also falls jemand was passendes (RS Lyric, 55, Nixon, ....) hat - melden!! *gg*) 

und nun gute nacht


----------



## haural (9. Februar 2008)

@Saci: Also ne neue Nixon könnte ich evtl. anbieten. Is halt nicht absenkbar...sonst hätt ich sie genommen. Wär auf jeden Fall relativ günstig zu haben. Wenn Interesse besteht werde ich mal n Foto organisieren und genauen Preis ausfindig machen.


----------



## Saci (9. Februar 2008)

Also iwie hab ich mich in sone NIxo verguggt - am liebsten die 07er in weiß - mit 160mm - nur jetzt die frage, denkt ihr die passt ins mein switch - also war mit der 66 schon seehr zufriedn - aber das rad muss leichter werden - nur ob die nixon nichn bissle ZU schmal is - will halt schon ab und an inne bikepark und so... meint ihr die hält das aus - hab mal im forum so gesucht aber nix aufschlussreiches gefunden - wär ne Fox 36 nichn bissle stabiler, oder ne lyric - oder halt ne 55 - wobeis die ja noch nicht gebraucht gibt *gg* - kann mir irgend jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## wallbreaker (9. Februar 2008)

Schieß dir beim großen E ne gebrauchte 36 um 300  und du machst wenig falsch ... meine VAN R habe ich für 254  bekommen und bin top zufrieden !


----------



## decolocsta (10. Februar 2008)

Hier mal meins, nix neues, einfach ein besseres Foto


----------



## Jendo (10. Februar 2008)

Sehr schönes Foto!
So muss das sein...
mfg
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (10. Februar 2008)

Das ist einfach ein Superding Deco. Sehr schön.

@Saci: Wenn du mit der 66 so zufrieden warst würde ich nicht aus purem "Leichtbauwahn" auf eine andere Gabel zurückgreifen. Never change a running system, form follows function - sonst fällt mir keine Floskel mehr ein, aber ein paar hundert Gramm hin oder her, wenn das Ding einwandfrei funktioniert würde ich es dabei belassen!


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Februar 2008)

unterschreib! das vorne zu schwer is mMn nach unsinn. besonders bei soner hohen gabel wie der 66! die 36 wär aber schon nett irgendwo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (10. Februar 2008)

geht ja nich ummen paar hundert gramm die - des sind 1,2 KILO!!  - aber jetzt ersma um den dämpfer kümmern unds biggie aufbauen - bis dahin sieht die welt schon wieder anders aus *gg* - aber danke an alle


----------



## Human 2.0 (10. Februar 2008)

So, hier mal aktuelle Bilder:









Updates:

Gewicht 17,5 KG

66 SL -> 888 SL ( hammer die Gabel!!!)
Hayes Nine -> Avid Code
Billig RMB Griffe -> Odi Ruffian
neuer Sattel
neuer Dämpfer 

Ja, kreuzigt mich, Switch mit ner DC aber ich find s passt echt super.


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Februar 2008)

i like...
hmm, hast du die 66rc nach gewogen saci? meine hat 3,1 gewogen...


----------



## jota (11. Februar 2008)

eine dc  gabel in einem switch ,da sieht das ganze bike sehr bescheiden aus.ich finde es nicht schön.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2008)

Ich find es schaut mit der Gabel echt gut aus 
Und eine DC an einem 180mm Federwegsbike ist ansich mal net wirklich unormal.

G.


----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2008)

Nicht unormal aber ungewöhnlich und Geschmackssache.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Februar 2008)

Finde das jetzt nicht so verkehrt in das Switch eine 888 einzubauen. Wenn es dem Besitzer vom fahren taugt ist es sicher nicht das verkehrte Bike dafür.


----------



## rocsam (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
weiß jemand von Euch, ob in ein 05er Switch SL ein Schwalbe Muddy Mary in 2,5 TC in den Hinterbau passt? Meine Fat Alberts sind runter, ich suche einen (gerade noch so-) tourentauglichen Reifen mit viel Grip und Durchschlagschutz für steiniges Gelände. (gooey glue kommt deshalb nicht in Frage, zu weich)


----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2008)

Warum nicht ein Maxxis minion in 2,35 oder 2,5 ?? Gibs in unterschiedlichen Härten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (11. Februar 2008)

passt....


----------



## rocsam (11. Februar 2008)

Dank an decolocsta, habe den MM in 2,5 TripleCompound soeben bestellt....
@luxuzz: Mein bike-Händler führt kein Maxxis, mit einem High Roller war ich zudem nicht so zufrieden, den Minion DH hatte ich in Super Tacky zuerst auf dem Switch, das war nicht so mein Ding (v.a. Rollwiderstand...)
Greez


----------



## decolocsta (11. Februar 2008)

Hi freunde......

überlege meine 2008er 66 RCV im Switch zu ersetzen...

da sie vllt. einen tick zu wuchtig ist im vergleich zum kleinen 16,5er Old Switch....

schwanke nun schwer zwischen einer 55 TST2 mit 160mm und einer 66RC2 ETA von 2007, was mich bei der 2007er 66 nerven würde ist das leider kein Schnellspannsystem vorhanden ist, naja, denke ich würde auch ohne noch mein Glück finden. Würde nur ungern einen Rückschritt was Ansprechverhalten angeht hinnehmen, würde aber denk ich kaum der Fall sein bei den oben genannten 2 Gabeln.
Was sagt ihr? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einer der Gabeln sammeln können?


@rocsam

viel besser wird der MM in 3C auch nicht rollen


----------



## numinisflo (11. Februar 2008)

Denke ich auch, aber wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel Platz sein.
Habe momentan den Big Betty drauf welcher ja rein theoretisch etwas schmaler sein müsste als der 2,5er Muddy Mary, aber glaube auch das es passen würde.


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Februar 2008)

njoa deco, hast die gabel doch grade neu! und sagst dass sie super läuft. ausoptischen gründen würde ich sie nicht tauschen.
ansonsten, schon mal ne monster in betracht gezogen?


----------



## decolocsta (11. Februar 2008)

klar, Monster kommt eh irgendwann... 

naja, sicher ist das ja auch noch nicht, spricht viel dafür sie zu behalten.....

Will mir nur optionen in alle richtungen offen halten, wegen unzufriedenheit gebe ich die Gabel nicht her, das Ding bereitet mir schon viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> Dank an decolocsta, habe den MM in 2,5 TripleCompound soeben bestellt....
> @luxuzz: Mein bike-Händler führt kein Maxxis, mit einem High Roller war ich zudem nicht so zufrieden, den Minion DH hatte ich in Super Tacky zuerst auf dem Switch, das war nicht so mein Ding (v.a. Rollwiderstand...)
> Greez



Die Minion sind nicht wie die Highroller.. 
Und die super Tracky kleben extrem am Boden deshalb auch der Rollwiderstand.

Ich bin mit den Minion 2,5 in 60a sehr zufrieden. Nicht zu weich, nicht zu hart und der Rollwiderstand ist völlig inordnung.

Gruß


----------



## Human 2.0 (11. Februar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Finde das jetzt nicht so verkehrt in das Switch eine 888 einzubauen. Wenn es dem Besitzer vom fahren taugt ist es sicher nicht das verkehrte Bike dafür.



Also, ich bin echt zufrieden! Fühlt sich "richtig" an. Bin mit der 66 nie warm geworden. Und von der Geo her gehts echt gut.
Aber klar, ist Geschmackssache...


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

Hey Dudes....

vom alten Switch gab es anscheinend 2 Wippen....

wir haben hier 3 Switches, einmal meinen 2004er und 2 05er, heute ist uns aufgefallen das eins der 2005er eine Ausfräsung über dem Dämpferloch hat was die anderen Wippen nicht haben, aber was richtig komisch ist, diese Wippe ist länger als die beiden anderen, um fast 1 cm....

Hat da jemand infos oder ideen?


----------



## luxuzz (12. Februar 2008)

Sind denn alle 3 Bikes in der gleichen größe ???
Kann es sein das das eine 05er Switch in 16,5" und das andere in 18" ist ?


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

das 2004er ist 16,5
die beiden anderen 18"

und normal dürfte das von der größe unabhängig sein, oder hab ich einen denkfehler...?


----------



## numinisflo (12. Februar 2008)

Mach doch mal ein Bild davon, würde mich schon interessieren.
Aber findest du nicht das 3 Switch sich vom Einsatzbereich her überschneiden? Oder sammelst du?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Februar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Bild davon, würde mich schon interessieren.
> Aber findest du nicht das 3 Switch sich vom Einsatzbereich her überschneiden? Oder sammelst du?



Wir sind 3 Leute mit 3 Switches, nicht einer 
Das Switch, dass die komischen Wippen hat, gehört mir.
Ich werde etwas später mal Bilder machen und hochladen.

Mir ist ausserdem aufgefallen, dass die Wippen auf der Unterseite einen leichten "Knick" haben, also genau unter dem Dämpferschrauben Loch.

Am besten wärs mal, wenn ein paar Besitzer der alten Switches mal vergleichen bzw. gucken könnten...


----------



## numinisflo (12. Februar 2008)

Ich habe irgendwo noch so eine alte Gurke rumstehen, mach mal ein Foto Phone, dann habe ich den optischen Vergleich und kann eine Aussage treffen.

Seit wann fährst du wieder ein Switch?


----------



## SlayMe (12. Februar 2008)

@deco:
Du hast doch eine neue 66 (2008) in Deinem Switch. Kannst Du mal Fahreindrücke von der Gabel geben, gerade im Vergleich zur 2006/07 - 66?
Danke schonmal


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

Hier mal eins mit Ausfräsung, wie bei Phone:












Hier ohne, wie bei den meisten:












@SlayMe

zur Gabel kann ich mich nur Positiv äussern,

was an unterschieden zu den älteren 66 festzumachen ist,
die Gabel spricht "out the Box" besser an als die alten Modelle, braucht dh. weniger Einfahrzeit.
Sie ist merklich steifer, obwohl die alten schon steif waren, hat sich aber nochmal was getan.
Das Schnellspannsystem ist toll und um längen tauglicher als diese blöde Achsklemmung der vorjahre.

Ansonsten funtkioniert sie Mz und 66 typisch einfach traumhaft, macht keine zicken und bügelt
wirklich derb je nach Setup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (12. Februar 2008)

Das ist sicher abhängig vom Baujahr, das blaue S1 ist ja ein 2005er Frame und der hat eben diese Ausfräsung, das Switch Pro ist von 2004 und hat sie nicht.
Bin mir ziemlich sicher das mein Moko von 2005 die Fräsung ebenfalls hat, werde nachher mal nachsehen.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

wie gesagt, haben hier 2 2005er, eins mit eins ohne Ausfräsung... 

Die Ausfräsung ansich ist ja nicht das ungewöhnliche, sondern warum die Wippe mit Ausfräsung 1 cm länger ist...


----------



## numinisflo (12. Februar 2008)

Dann ist es wirklich komisch. Eventuell hat ja ein eventueller Vorbesitzer des Bikes eine neue bzw. alte bzw. andere Wippe verbaut.


----------



## SlayMe (12. Februar 2008)

Danke deco


----------



## Jendo (12. Februar 2008)

Wie groß ist denn dein Umlenkhebel? Mein Hebel ist 133mm (Loch zu Loch) lang...klingt das *******  bei 16,5" Bj `05
mfg


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

Hier, mit Ausfräsung und älter 









Also meine Wippe ist ca. 125mm und die mit ausfräsung 133mm wie du schon schreibst...aber anscheinend hat das mit dem Baujahr und Größe nix zu tun....


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Februar 2008)

die eine hälfte kommt wahrscheinlich aus taiwan


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Februar 2008)

2005er in 16,5":





...und fragt nicht wie der Dämpfer ist.  Hatte bis jetzt nur Zeit einmal um den Block zufahren... 

@deco: ich finde die Z1 (mit 150mm) passt perfekt zum Switch - also ich würde nur auf eine 55 (ETA) umsteigen. Hängt aber wohl in erster Linie davon ab, was du fährst.

MfG


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Februar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo noch so eine alte Gurke rumstehen, mach mal ein Foto Phone, dann habe ich den optischen Vergleich und kann eine Aussage treffen.
> 
> Seit wann fährst du wieder ein Switch?



Seit ca. einem Monat habe ich wieder eins. Mittlerweile mein drittes 

Nun endlich in der richtigen Größe, 18", passt perfekt, geht gerade noch so mit meiner Speedball und hat für mich und mein Fahrstil/Können wohl die beste Geo von allen Bikes, die ich bisher so gefahren bin.

Hab hier auch noch paar Fotos von den unterschiedlichen Wippen. Die schwarzen waren mal silbern, sind welche von dem 2005er und wurden nachträglich Schwarz eloxiert.





Die silbernen sind von mir und ebenfalls Bj. 2005.





@TheBikeLebowski:
Der Swinger geht ja schon ungetunt sehr gut im Switch... Hatte mir auch überlegt meinen zum tunen zu schicken aber im Moment will ich erstmal wo anders Geld ausgeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

Ausserdem geht dein Swinger wirklich sehr gut Phone....


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Februar 2008)

könnt ihr mal irgedndwie versuchen den federweg beider bikes genau auszumessen?


----------



## wallbreaker (12. Februar 2008)

In großer Erwartung hier gleich zerrissen zu werden ...

Aber zweierlei, es gab beim 2005er eine Rückrufaktion laut einem Typen aus Winterberg  Ich habe keine Ahnung aber schaut mal an der Sitzstrebe ob die Wippe dort n Abdruck auf der Unterseite hinterlassen hat ....

Und die zweite Möglichkeit warum die Wippen unterschiedlich sind:
SL und normaler Rahmen ? Obwohl ich das wirklich für unwahrscheinlich halte ...,weil ich glaube, dass ihr euch mit den Modellen auskennt.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

also mit SL usw. hat das nix zu tun, und abdrücke werden auch nicht hinterlassen....

federweg ausmessen wird sicher schwer, aber ist def. der gleiche, abstand dämpferloch zur unteren Lagermitte ist gleich, und dieses Maß bestimmt den Federweg......das obere nur den Hebel in dem Sinn, also ist ein etwas größerer Hebel, wie der sich nun auswirkt würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Jendo (12. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> abstand dämpferloch zur unteren Lagermitte ist gleich, und dieses Maß bestimmt den Federweg......das obere nur den Hebel in dem Sinn, also ist ein etwas größerer Hebel, wie der sich nun auswirkt würde mich auch interessieren.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher...ABER
wenn sich der Hebel verlängert ändert sich doch sicherlich auch das Übersetzungsverhältnis und daraus würde sich auch ein unterschiedlicher Federweg ergeben. korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege!


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

Du liegst etwas falsch...

der Hebel ansich ist schon einen tick größer, aber nicht das Übersetzungsverhältnis, das ergibt sich ja eher aus dem Abstand vom unteren Lager zum Dämpfer, der ist ja bei beiden gleich, nur der Abstand von der Dämpferbefestigung zum oberen Lager ist größer, das bestimmt jedoch nicht das Übersetzungsverhältnis aus dem der Federweg resultiert...


Aber der Hebel ist imho schon größer, da hast du recht, was das nun genau bewirkt kann ich leider auch nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (12. Februar 2008)

Jetzt miss mal bitte deine Ketten- und Druckstrebenlänge nach. Entweder hast Du eine längere Druckstrebe (oder kürzere Kettenstrebe) oder eine andere Geometrie bei Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe! Wenn es die selbe Geometrie sein soll, dann kannst Du nicht einfach nen cm mehr Hebelchen haben.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2008)

die löcher bei den ausgefrästen liegen weniger in der flucht als bei den ohne ausfräsung die ja einen kleinen knick haben, also gleicht es das wieder aus, die geo bleibt komplett gleich.... imho

aber werden morgen oder so mal genauer alles nachmessen....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Februar 2008)

Gemessen wird morgen 

Eine Sache noch:

Ich denke, die GEO wird mit beiden Wippen/Schwingen so gut wie gleich sein. Bei der kürzeren verlaufen die Löcher der Dämpfer und Lagerschrauben fast in einer Flucht während bei der längeren Schwinge die Löcher nicht wirklich in einer Flucht verlaufen. Ausserdem hat die Längere Schwinge einen leichten Knick.

Eben dies alles soll wohl die gleiche Geo realisieren, ob mit langen Schwingen oder kurzen, nur der Sinn der verschiedenen Schwingen wäre mal interessant.

Der Turbolenzen könnte doch vielleicht was darüber wissen, oder nicht?


----------



## numinisflo (13. Februar 2008)

Mir kommt das alles Spanisch vor.
Mittlerweile vermute ich das die Bayreuther Switch wohl alles Special Editons sind.


Werde aber morgen nach der Messe mal messen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Februar 2008)

Naja,
Die Bilder, die der Deco gepostet hat, waren ja von Pinkbike, also ist das mit den Schwingen nicht nur auf Bayreuth beschränkt. Ich denke mal, dass das so ca. halb halb aufgeteilt ist mit den Schwingen, auch hier im Forum. Nen Teil fährt sicher die mit 2 Ausfräsungen während die anderen halt die kurzen fahren...


----------



## luxuzz (13. Februar 2008)

Warum rufste nicht einfach bei Bikeaction an ???


----------



## Jendo (13. Februar 2008)

edit


----------



## Jendo (13. Februar 2008)

mein altes Switch (`04 16,5") hat auch nur eine Ausfräsung gehabt. Aber mir ist nicht aufgefallen das die Bohrungen anderes gewesen wären...

Bikeaction anrufen wäre zu einfach.Selbst ist der MANN!


----------



## Freerider2109 (13. Februar 2008)

G:\Bild 002222.jpg

Wollte mal wissen was ihr von meinem Bike so haltet und was man ändern kann.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2008)

Hmmm...irgendwie schwer zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (13. Februar 2008)

ès geht nicht um selbst ist der MANN oder nicht, geht um gescheiten Techtalk und wissensteilung, sry, wenn nach 100 seiten sinnlosigkeiten einer wieder mal kommt und richtigen Tech Talk führen möchte.........hab eher den Eindruck man kann mit Rockyfahrern über Style, teure teile, optik und produktionsstätten in Taiwan reden, jedoch nicht über technik.....

warsch. irren ich und phone uns einfach, wird schon alles so passen, scheint ja kaum einen zu interessieren....


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Februar 2008)

sachma gehts noch?! wie sollen die leute hier im switch thread mehr wissen als du wenn man sich die sache selbst nicht ma angucken kann?


----------



## decolocsta (13. Februar 2008)

Ist doch alles mehr als genau beschrieben worden
Alles wurde gemessen, verglichen, versch. Pics hochgeladen und dann bekommt man den Eindruck vermittelt das man Bullshit erzählt oder zu faul ist sich telefonisch ratschlag zu holen.
So kenne ich das hier nicht, dachte das interessiert vllt. die RM Switch Fans sehr wenn da die erkenntnis rauskommt das da anscheinend 2 versch. Wippen im Umlauf sind bei versch. Modellen....

dann solche Komments:





> Selbst ist der MANN!





> Mittlerweile vermute ich das die Bayreuther Switch wohl alles Special Editons sind.





> kannst Du nicht einfach nen cm mehr Hebelchen haben



und was weiß ich....

wäre ich jetzt gekommen mit "hey, wo soll ich mir Maple Leaf Sticker ans Switch kleben" hätten sich die Komments überschlagen.....



Und brauchst mir a net mit "gehts noch" kommen, war ja net so böse gemeint, sry, das ich ein offener Mensch bin der seine Meinung sagt, auch wenn sie nicht immer scheckt....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Februar 2008)

und woher sollen die user jetzt immernoch wissen, was sache ist? wenn niemandem hier von irgendnem rockyfutzi zufällig erzählt worden wäre, was sache ist, kann man hier auch nur rumspekulieren.... und ob dir das weiterhilft, is wohl auch fraglich...

sw!tch


----------



## Jendo (13. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ist doch alles mehr als genau beschrieben worden
> Alles wurde gemessen, verglichen, versch. Pics hochgeladen und dann bekommt man den Eindruck vermittelt das man Bullshit erzählt oder zu faul ist sich telefonisch ratschlag zu holen.
> So kenne ich das hier nicht, dachte das interessiert vllt. die RM Switch Fans sehr wenn da die erkenntnis rauskommt das da anscheinend 2 versch. Wippen im Umlauf sind bei versch. Modellen....
> 
> ...



Also anscheind hast du mich nicht so verstanden wie ich gedacht hatte!

Erstens interessiert mich das Thema wirklich und zweitens hab ich mir gestern sogar ne Zeichnung gemacht um die Hebelverhältnisse der Anlenkung in Abhängigkeit mit verschiedenen Längen mir verständlicher zumachen...

Wenn es zwei unterschiedliche Umlenkhebellängen fürs Switch gibt dann muss es generell mindestens einen Unterschied zu dem anderen Hebel geben! Also da gibts nicht so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
1. anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis (eventuell mit anderem FW)
2. andere Geometrie
3. unterschiedliche Längen der Druck/ Kettenstreben

Wie sollte man sonst konsturktionsbedingt das "zentimeterchen" Ausgleichen?

mfg
Jendo


----------



## el Lingo (13. Februar 2008)

Peter, das liegt sicher daran, dass der Richey Schley Rahmen die 2004er Special Edition war und die Hebel damals so gefräst waren. 2005 wurden sie dann etwas anders gestaltet. Soviel zu den verschiedenen Ausfräsungen. Zur Länge kann ich nichts sagen. Aber im Großen und Ganzen hast Du schon Recht.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Februar 2008)

Hier, auch ein Richie Schley, ohne Ausfräsungen, bezieht sich dh. nich auf dieses Modell, hab ja einige Bilder von versch. Modellen und Baujahren gepostet, anscheinend wurden die Wippen total willkürlich verbaut.







Jendo, bist du zu einem Ergebnis gekommen mit deinen Zeichnungen gekommen? Würde mich sehr interessieren was sich dadurch genau ändert.....
Also imho der Federweg nicht, aber vllt. hab ich da einen denkfehler....

Geo, vllt. im kleinstbereich....

Aber irgendwas musst ja Rocky damit gewollte haben....


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Also anscheind hast du mich nicht so verstanden wie ich gedacht hatte!
> 
> Erstens interessiert mich das Thema wirklich und zweitens hab ich mir gestern sogar ne Zeichnung gemacht um die Hebelverhältnisse der Anlenkung in Abhängigkeit mit verschiedenen Längen mir verständlicher zumachen...
> 
> ...



So isses.
Kettenstrebenlänge wäre ja leicht zu überprüfen.
Also die 2004 ohne Ausfräsung haben 435mm.

Irgendwer hier weiß bestimmt die der 2005er.
Dann kann man das schon ausschließen.

G.


----------



## Jendo (13. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Jendo, bist du zu einem Ergebnis gekommen mit deinen Zeichnungen gekommen? Würde mich sehr interessieren was sich dadurch genau ändert.....
> Also imho der Federweg nicht, aber vllt. hab ich da einen denkfehler....


pu blöd zu formulieren...
ich kann ja mal nachher ein Bild mit der Zeichnung hochladen, da ist es relativ selbsterklärend.

Da ich nicht weiß wie und was sich eventuell an Längen und oder Geometrie geändert hat, kann ich auch keine exakte Aussage über den Aussgang dieser Zeichnung machen.


bis später,
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (13. Februar 2008)

Also annahme:
Durch den längeren Umlenkhebel verlängert sich die Druckstrebe damit die Geometrie annähernd gleich bleibt:





Hoffe es verdeutlicht grob was ich gemeint habe....
irgendwas muss sich halt ändern. Wenn es nicht die Druckstrebenlänge ist, dann wenigstens Die Geo oder das Übersetzungsverhältnis...
Ciao


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Februar 2008)

Also auf der Rocky-Homepage sieht es so aus, dass bei der "Modellpflege" von 2004 auf 2005 der Umlenkhebel geändert wurde.

2004

2005

Dort findet man auch die Länge der Kettenstreben - die ist 2004 wie 2005 435mm


----------



## wallbreaker (13. Februar 2008)

Und wenn man die Bilder schnell untereinander schnell hin und her switcht^^, dann kann man bemerken, das der Innenwinkel am Schaltauge zunimmt also die obere der beiden Streben länger ist....


----------



## wuidara (13. Februar 2008)

Nur so zwischendurch: meins ist endlich fertig!






[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry für die Perspektive aber die anderen Bilder sind verwackelt und ich bin grad zu faul nochmal in den Keller zu gehen 
Is nix besonderes, aber ich denk für den Anfang mal nicht schlecht. Bin bis jetzt leider nur im Flachland rumgecruist. Sattel kommt noch ein weißer drauf. Die Sticker auf dem Oberrohr stören mich noch weil es halt irgendwie kein switch 3.0 ist sondern mein eigenes! Hab schon versucht, die abzukriegen aber da is irgendwie drüberlackiert, kann das sein? Ich weiß, jetzt sind wir wieder bei der Stickerfrage angelangt...  @deco
Bin immer offen für Tips und Verbesserungen...


----------



## lamerson (13. Februar 2008)

wuidara schrieb:


> aber da is irgendwie drüberlackiert, kann das sein?



das kann nicht nur so sein, sondern das ist standard bei rm
(wohlbemerkt so weit mir bekannt)

der kontrast vom innenlager zur rahmenfarbe sieht richtig lecker aus


----------



## RattleHead (13. Februar 2008)

Die langere umlenkhebel gibts eine etwas andere umlenkverhaltnis. Warscheinlich kan man beim langere hebel ein etwas leichtere feder gebrauchen ohne das es gleich zum durchslag komt. Das bringt geringerem kraft auf die montage stelle an rahmen (das bekante "weak spot" am rm6/rm7 und switch rahmen).
Das het sich beim RMX von 2004 nach 2005 und weiter euch ein bischen geandert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (13. Februar 2008)

Rocky Mountain klebt erst ihre Aufkleber rauf und legt dann eine Klarlackschicht über. Damit die Sticker nicht ablättern...

Warum für den Anfang ? Sieht doch echt gut aus dein Bike, wobei mich das Silber von der Gabel etwas stört. 
Ist der Rahmen eigl Rot matt oder eher Richtung metalic ? wie mein altes schönes Rmx R1 ??

Gruß


----------



## Redking (14. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain klebt erst ihre Aufkleber rauf und legt dann eine Klarlackschicht über. Damit die Sticker nicht ablättern...
> 
> Warum für den Anfang ? Sieht doch echt gut aus dein Bike, wobei mich das Silber von der Gabel etwas stört.
> Ist der Rahmen eigl Rot matt oder eher Richtung metalic ? wie mein altes schönes Rmx R1 ??
> ...



Schon mal ein 2006 Switch 3.0 gesehen! Dann weisst du das es nie matt war! 


Klaus


----------



## wuidara (14. Februar 2008)

Ja, das rot ist metallic.
Bei der Gabel wäre mir die schwarze totem auch lieber gewesen, aber ich wollte ne absenkbare. Das 2-step system bei der totem soll zwar nicht ohne probleme sein, aber dafür hab ich ordentliche uphill eigenschaften und 40er rohre  und als mann geht es mir irgendwie doch um die größe...


----------



## wallbreaker (14. Februar 2008)

die Totem Coil ? Aber die is wahrscheinlich dir n happen zu schwer oder ?


----------



## Kairo (14. Februar 2008)

@ wuidara

Moin,

ich hatte bisher mit der 2Step keine guten Erfahrungen. Obwohl ich schon das 2008er Modell hab, war die erste Gabel schon vor dem Einbau schrott  und die zweite hat auch nicht lange gehalten. Ärgerlich ist es, wenn man extra 200km Anfahrt zum Park hat und die Gabel dann da verreckt.  Jetzt ist meine Gabel erstmal auf 1Step umgerüstet. Und bisher funktionierts. Ich wünsche dir, dass deine Gabel hält. Vorsichtshalber solltest du dich jedoch nicht zu weit von deinem Haus/ Auto entfernen (es sei denn du magst ein Switch mit XC-Geometrie) oder du nimmst immer ne Ersatzgabel mit.


----------



## wuidara (14. Februar 2008)

Die coil wäre eigentlich ideal gewesen. schwarz, billiger, problemlos, aber eben nicht absenkbar. aber die silberne is auch recht cool, ist so matt im alu-druckguss-style oder so. schlecht zu beschreiben. taugt aber auf alle fälle 

@kairo
ich wohn nur ne stunde von den alpen weg, is also nicht so tragisch. ich werd sie eh erstmal bei mir im wald einfahren und abstimmen. sollte ich probleme haben gibts in der nähe nen ganz coolen händler, der in 2 stunden das system wechselt ohne die gabel auszubauen. ich wusste schon von den problemen bevor ich sie gekauft hab, aber ich hab mich halt verliebt...


----------



## luxuzz (14. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Schon mal ein 2006 Switch 3.0 gesehen! Dann weisst du das es nie matt war!
> 
> 
> Klaus



Noch nie in natura, ich fragte nur da mein rot anders aussah, also kräftiger und man hat den Klarlack/metallic effekt stärker gesehen


----------



## decolocsta (14. Februar 2008)

wuidara schrieb:


> Die coil wäre eigentlich ideal gewesen. schwarz, billiger, problemlos




Nachdem was man im Forum liest ist die Coil nicht problemlos...


----------



## decolocsta (16. Februar 2008)

das graue ist das neue vom Phone, bald kommt ein bild mit 3 Switches.....noch ein kollege hier hat sich eins gelassen


----------



## Pepepower (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte ja zuletzt den Vorschlag gemacht zu testen wie sich mein Switch Modell 2007 mit gekürzten Federwegen so fährt.
Ich habe das Rad vorne mit einer Fox 36 Talas Modell 2005 mit 150mm Federweg und hinten mit einem Manitou Swinger X4 mit einer Einbaulänge von 190mm und einem Dämpferhub von 50mm ausgestattet.
Damit habe ich hinten einen Federweg von 156mm.
Leider fährt sich das Rad durch den Umbau garnicht mehr so toll, da der kürzere Dämpfer die Geometrie zu stark beeinflusst.
Wenn man die Gabel auf ca.130mm runtertravelt, dann passt die Geometrie zwar von den Winkeln her wieder, aber das Tretlager hat dann nur noch eine Höhe von etwa 320mm und das ist zu tief und auserdem bringt der Rahmen mit vorne 130mm nix.
Bei vorne 150mm ist der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel so flach wie bei einem Downhiller, aber mit 150mm kommt natürlich kein Downhill Gefühl auf, ist klar oder?

Ach für alle die zuletzt die Diskusion nicht mitbekommen haben, es ging darum zu testen, ob man das 2007er Switch durch diesen Umbau ein etwas mehr Richtung Slopstyle zu trimmen und da passen die flachen Winkel nach dem Umbau leider überhauptnicht, weil dadurch das Fahrverhalten sehr träge wird.
Und ein träges Fahrverhalten und Slopstyle passen leider nicht zusammen.

Also kurz und gut, der Umbau auf einen kürzeren Dämpfer ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen.

Gruß an alle,Euer Pepe.

Ach ja hier noch die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepepower (16. Februar 2008)

Ach eine Kleinigkeit noch.

Ich denke darüber nach meinen Switch Rahmen zu verkaufen, weil ich mir doch lieber ein leichteres und handlicheres Bike zulegen möchte und ich benötige den gebotenen Federweg genau so wenig wie den derben Rahmen.
Der Rahmen ist sehr wenig gefahren und ist in einem absoluten Top Zustand ohne Mängel oder Beschädigungen und hat auch nur geringste Gebrauchsspuren.

Wenn einer von Euch Interesse hat würde ich mich über ein ernst gemeintes Angebot freuen.

Also dann, Euer Pepe


----------



## RattleHead (17. Februar 2008)

Gut das Sie das experiment gemacht habe.......leider hat es nicht geklapt! Ziemlich ist es einfacher bigger zu gehen dan federweg zu reduzieren : )


----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. Februar 2008)

eigentlich schönes weißes 1.0

gestern vom ausflug, mein 2.0




laufräder sind auch noch nich da....


----------



## wallbreaker (17. Februar 2008)

Sehr geiles Foto .... und der Helm wie er sich im Ostern-Style versteckt ...

aber mach mal das ALUTECH dadrauf wech!


----------



## Magnum 204 (17. Februar 2008)

kannst ja Rocky auf den Helm kleben.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. Februar 2008)

naja gehört halt zu meiner vergangenheit 

hab nichtmal so nen großen rocky aufkleber, die schicken mir von sich aus keine, komisch


----------



## Freerider2109 (20. Februar 2008)

So ich mach dann mal alles Weg!! 
ich mein wir Rocky Mountain Fans sollten doch zusammen halten oder?  

Rocky Mountain 4-ever

Gruß und danke für die Infos für die Bilder hochladen usw.

Sorry nochmal Decolocsta


----------



## numinisflo (20. Februar 2008)

Rechte Maustaste, Grafikadresse kopieren, im Antwortfenster auf das Grafik-Symbol drücken, rechte Maustaste, Grafikadresse einfügen.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Februar 2008)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Sorry das ihr mein Bild nicht angucken konntet, aber irgendwie ist das was nicht so gegangen wie ich das wollte. Außerdem habe ich das noch nicht so raus wie man das Bild da ein bekommt, sorry DECOLOCSTA!!!! Man kann sich auch anstellen! Kann doch mal passieren oder?? es wollte nicht so wie ich will und dann wird gleich geschrieben: wie soll man sich das angucken, wenn noch nicht mal ein Bild da ist, joah wenn's net so geklappt hat wie es sollte!
> Aber vllt kann mir ja mal jemand bitte erklären wie man die Bilder so reinbekommt das man die hier in dem Thread auch sieht!? Ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht und werde gleich so angemacht, bist sehr Sympatisch muss man sagen!
> 
> Gruß Freerider1990
> ...




k.a. was ich dir getan hab 

sry 4 that...


Bild in Gallerie hochladen, Forum-Code untem Bild kopieren, im Antwortfenster einfügen, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2109 (20. Februar 2008)

Hey, ich fand das nur nen bissl krass, was du mir dazu geschrieben hast! Weißt du der Stil wie du es geschrieben hast, fand ich eigentlich ziemlich blöd, weil ich mein Rocky Mountain Switch FANS sollten doch zusammenhalten oder? Ich nehms raus okay, ich war nur im ersten moment nen bissl überrascht darüber!? 

Kein Beef mehr okay 

Rocky Mountain 4-ever!!!

Freerider 1990


----------



## Freerider2109 (20. Februar 2008)

Hey jetzt nochmal mein Radl ich hoffe es klappt jetzt so, wie ich es erklärt bekommen habe!

Meins mit alter Gabel und ohne Kettenführung!






[/url][/IMG]

So und hier mit neuen Parts








Gruß Freerider1990


----------



## wallbreaker (20. Februar 2008)

Sieht stelzig aus .... 
Ist ein 2005er oder ? 
Und eine relativ hohe Rahmengröße (19,5 " oder ?)

Wenn du groß sein solltest ist es aber n relativ stimmiger Aufbau !


----------



## Freerider2109 (20. Februar 2008)

Jab ist der 19,5er Rahmen von 05. Ich bin 1.87 und es passt mir voll gut! Auf den Fotos sieht die Größe halt schon ziemlich krass aus, aber wenn es so vor dir steht dann net so. Ich such noch als nen billigen Roco TSTR, dann schaut das glaub ich auch wieder von dem ganzen her anders aus, oder wie seht ihr das?

RMB Love The Ride 

Freeider2109


----------



## Jendo (20. Februar 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike!
Ich bin bloß der Meinung das es den Roco nicht in 190mm Einbaulänge gibt! Von daher empfield sich der DHX von Fox oder der Swinger von Manitou...

mfg
Jendo


----------



## fritzn (20. Februar 2008)

Geiles Blau!

Ich steh auf das SL. Kommt Zeit, kommt Bike...

Mit der Gabel sehr fresh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (20. Februar 2008)

> Ich bin bloß der Meinung das es den Roco nicht in 190mm Einbaulänge gibt! Von daher empfield sich der DHX von Fox oder der Swinger von Manitou...



Doch den Roco gibts als TST R in 190mm. Dada: http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Fbb4a3f2d1d695424ebb42c24d8c78ca3&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=2611&groupID=5

Schickes Teil, das Blau gefällt mir.


----------



## Jendo (20. Februar 2008)

OK, ich bin still 
Aber es ist trotzdem der falsche Link!


----------



## decolocsta (20. Februar 2008)

fritzn schrieb:


> Geiles Blau!
> 
> Ich steh auf das SL. Kommt Zeit, kommt Bike...
> 
> Mit der Gabel sehr fresh.





S1 ich sags nochma S1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fritzn (20. Februar 2008)

Egal.
Das da sieht gut aus und das SL schwirrt in meiner Denkblase rum.

Freud´scher Verleser.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Februar 2008)

ist net böse gemeint, nur verkauft zz so ein Vogel sein S1 im Bikemarkt als SL und so eine irreführung in dem Fall ist schon nah am Betrug wenn jemand unwissendes nach einem SL sucht und dann aufgrund einer falschen Anzeige einen fehlkauf tätigt, aber da kannst du ja nix dafür  also nix für ungut...


----------



## fritzn (20. Februar 2008)

Relevanter Hinweis.

Ich dachte wirklich kurz, der waagrechte Teil vom "L" sei abgeschrammt.
Beim Kauf heisst´s Augen auf, spätestens das Gewicht hätts ans Licht gebracht.
Viele kaufen aber gern mal uniformiert was cooles ein und der Preis macht immer blind, auch wenns 4,2 Mio sind 

Jetzt hab ich aus Versehen gerappt. Entschuldigt.


----------



## Freerider2109 (21. Februar 2008)

Hey dank euch! Ja habe es ihm ach schon gesagt das es nen S1 ist, weil viele sehen nur nen Strich und nicht den Hacken an dem Strich, aber ist nicht schlimm. Aber ich mein, wenn man doch so nen Bike hat, sollte man auch wissen, was man fÃ¼r eins fÃ¤hrt oder? AuÃerdem, wenn es schon viele gesagt haben, sollte man es vllt auch Ã¤ndern oder hat er es schon geÃ¤ndert? Ja habe schon wegen dem TSTR geguckt, der kostet 499â¬, aber da ich ja bald ne Ausbildung als Zweiradmechaniker mache, dann bekomm ich den zum Einkaufspreis. Die 190mm gibt auch, weil ich den neuen Cosmic Sports Katalog habe und da verschiedene GrÃ¶Ãen einmal fÃ¼r Extrem Freeride und Freeride/Allmountain gibt. Aber er ist halt jetzt im Moment sehr teuer. Der Fox & der Manitou ist zwar geil, aber meine Meinung ist, in ein Switch muss ein Marzocchi DÃ¤mpfer! Aber die anderen mit dem Fox DHX schauen auch geil aus, aber ich gehe nach der Tadition 
------------------------------------------------------------
RMB Love The Ride

GruÃ Stefan


----------



## decolocsta (21. Februar 2008)

Seit wann ist das Tradition?


----------



## numinisflo (21. Februar 2008)

MZ Dämpfer im Switch ist eine Tradition?
Na dann hab ich was verpasst.

Seit wann sind denn die MZ Dämpfer überhaupt erst wieder salonfähig geworden? Durch den Roco. Und so lange gibts den nun auch nicht.

Man könnte auch sagen: Bei Deco und mir ist Swingertradition im Switch...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

Ist halt eine junge Tradition 

Nach der Fox Tradition kam mal die Manitou Tradition und dan wieder die Fox Tradition und zum Schluß kurz eben die MZ Tradition.

Ist wie mit den Standarts bei den Bikes....gibt unterschiedliche Lösungen, aber alles sind Standarts 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (22. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

könnten mir bitte mal die Fahrer von nem 06er oder 07er Switch (die idealerweise hinten eine 200er Scheibe fahren) mitteilen, wieviel Platz da noch zur Kettenstrebe ist? Hintergrund: würde gerne ne 230er Scheibe hinten fahren!
Danke schön!

happy trails


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube, dass auch eine 230er zu schwach sein wird, vor allem in Verbindung mit der Supermonster an der Front und den 3.0er Gazzaloddi Reifen. Denn dann bringt dein Bike ein höllisches Gewicht mit sich, welches nicht so easy zu handhaben ist, da kannste auch den überbreiten Reverse Lenker mit 760mm vergessen... Eine Rohloff und vorne 3 Kettenblätter mit Umwerfer kannste ebenso vergessen, du wirst immer nach dem richtigen Gang suchen um diesen Bock zu steuern, bald wirst du nach mehr als 42 Gängen schreien...


----------



## dirtpaw (22. Februar 2008)

.. ich hätt's gleich wissen müssen.....


----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2008)

Soweit ich mich richtig erinnern kann hatte der Felix doch mal die großen Hope-Scheiben an seinem Stealth. Vielleicht kann er ja was dazu sagen.

Warum möchtest du unbedingt eine 230er Scheibe hinten verbauen?


----------



## dirtpaw (22. Februar 2008)

na ja, von unbedingt kann erstmal keine Rede sein. Hayes bietet die heuer das erste Mal an und da ich bisher alles (1 Ausnahme) mit 200er Hayes Scheiben fahre und ich mir vom 07er Switch erwarte dass da mehr geht als an den anderen bikes kam ich auf die Idee mit den 230ern. Mit meinen 200er Hayes fühle ich mich wohl, aber noch nicht überdimensioniert. Es muss halt ne Hayes sein. Dass ne 200mm Gustav besser geht ist klar, aber ich brauche halt Hayes...


----------



## decolocsta (22. Februar 2008)

ich finde es auch total für die katz sich hinten ne 230er Scheibe zu montieren, es sei denn du willst den Mount Everest mit schleifender Hinterradbremse runter


----------



## dirtpaw (22. Februar 2008)

erstmal vielen Dank an alle. Ich bin für brainstorming immer dankbar, aber was ich eigentlich nur wissen wollte ist, wieviel Platz da an der Kettenstrebe ist. Um hier wirklich erschöpfend zu diskutieren ob es sinnvoll ist, müsstet Ihr wissen wo ich fahre, wie ich fahre, wieviel ich wiege etc....
betrachten wir das ganze bitte einfach als nicht passiert......

happy trails


----------



## decolocsta (22. Februar 2008)

wo, wie fährst du? was wiegst du?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (22. Februar 2008)

juche laufräder sind endlich da.
jetz erstrahlt es in voller pracht 
gewicht irgendwas mit 16,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (22. Februar 2008)

Find ich schöner so - nicht mehr so bunt! Gewicht ist gut. Viel Spass!


----------



## bestmove (22. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut  wie kommts du zu der Aussage mit dem Gewicht  weil meins ist sehr ähnlich aber bringt 17,8 Kg auf die Waage. Wenn man das halbe Kilo wegen der Deemax abzieht reicht das immer noch nicht, daher meine Frage.


----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2008)

Geniales Switch!

Und das Gewicht ist natürlich auch extrem gut.

bestmove, ein Kilo ist da locker drin. Leichte Laufräder, leichte Schläuche, Syntace Vorbau u. Lenker (?), leichte Kurbel u. Kettenführung, Magnesiumpedale, leichte Kette usw...


----------



## wallbreaker (22. Februar 2008)

Hammergeil ... is gleich im Pornicious Thread gelandet ... Finde auch das Foto sehr gut gemacht !


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2008)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, echt top  

Wenn des wirklich nur 16.8kg wiegt, dann eß ich einen Besen....aber sicherheitshalber aus Marzipan 

G.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (22. Februar 2008)

thx leute, finds jetzt auch viel schöner als das gold da...

der lenker ist ein nc 17 freeride s-pro 230g das stück. scheint auch zu halten.
also unter 17 kg wiegt das rad auf jeden fall. 
es ginge zwar noch wesentlich mehr mit x0 2.35er faltreifen xtr kassette kettenblatt carbonführung. aber darauf hab ich keinen bock mehr..was das kostet...

Hauptsache ich hab keine luftdämpfer drin  das geht garnicht...

@ bestmove
willste auch n kilo sparen? dann sag ich dir wie  zahlen darfst du hehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (22. Februar 2008)

@dirtpaw: ich fahre an meinem 07er switch hinten eine 203mm avid scheibe und bei mir ist es nicht mal ein voller centimeter zwischen scheibe und kettenstrebe! ich denke du könntest die scheibe mit 230mm montieren, allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen dass sie beim wiegetritt oder unter sonst einer art von Verwindung evtl an der Strebe schleift! Da es per augenmaß eher schwierig ist das verlässlich abzuschätzen, wirst du es wohl nur ganz sicher wissen indem du es ausprobierst! Wenn du möchstest kann ich dir auch ein foto der situation mailen, in dem fall einfach PM mit email adresse schicken!

Manchmal muss man auch einfach mal ne frage beantworten, und sei sie einem auch noch so unverständlich... Viel spass beim Rocky treffen, bei der Harmonie hier wird es zeit dass ihr euch endlich persönlich kennenlernt!

meth


----------



## bestmove (22. Februar 2008)

Wo sind die "Unterfederungskritiker"   ich glaub die Fox ist schon 200gramm leichter als das 2007er Modell?! Jedenfalls ist mein Ziel die 17kg zu unterbieten und schön zu sehen das es möglich ist ohne große einbußen  und entsprechende Hinweise können natürlich nicht schaden ...


----------



## Pepepower (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mein Switch hatte mit dem auf dem Bild zu sehenden Aufbau
ein Gewicht von 16,85 Kilo.
Mit Fox Talas Luftgabel und Manitou Swinger Luftdämpfer.
Mit der Gabel und meinem Fox Dhx Stahlfederdämpfer wiegt 
das Rad 17,3 Kilo.







[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß Pepe


----------



## TinglTanglTom (22. Februar 2008)

sieht auch cool aus, aber ich kann mich echt nicht mit luftdämpfer anfreunden ..

also meine gewichtsspartips wären :


lenker: nc 17 S-Pro 230g
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 140g
Kurbel: shimano xt 2008 ohne kb mit innenlager ca 800g
pedale: nc 17 mag 386g 
kassette: shimano xt (bezahlbar) 294
sattelstütze: Thomson 219g
schaltung: Sram x9
reifen: minion 2.5 single ply - 890g oder 2.35 falt 690g
laufräder: hope pro II mit ex 729 1080+1192g
Kefü: E.13 LG1 ca 230g
sind alles teile die  noch erschwinglich sind und nicht in die x0 oder chrisking sphären schweben. gibt natürlich noch leichtere teile aber das geld...naja


----------



## Freerider2109 (23. Februar 2008)

Hey, nochmal wegen der Tradition. Also ich meinte das so, weil emin Vorbild Wade Simmons und Rob J ist. Die haben auch alle Marzocchi drin. Ich finde die schauen auch einfach geil aus, allein schon wegen dem rot Eloxiertem. Also ich finds jedenfalls so, ist halt die junge Tradition 
Ich schließe mich TinglTanglTom an, Luftfeder in nem Switch finde ich jetzt ach nicht so toll. Nen normalen Dämpfer finde ich von der Optik her dann einfach Geiler.


-------------------------------

RMB Love The Ride


----------



## Kairo (23. Februar 2008)

Moin,

also, wenn ihr Tradition an Teamfahrern festmacht, dann sind eure Traditionen sehr kurzlebig. Der Robert ist ja nun auch kein RM Teamfahrer mehr. Beim großen E sind seine Bikes drin.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-S...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schönes WE.


----------



## Jendo (23. Februar 2008)

haha,
sehr gut...

Das SXC glowinthedrak sieht richtig unschön aus!


----------



## decolocsta (24. Februar 2008)

Falls jemand einen extrem billigen Switchrahmen sucht der gerademal ein halbes Jahr alt ist annähernd Neuzustand inkl. fast neuem Swinger:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=96308

Preis ist denk ich ein Wort, nur muss es halt schnell gehen


----------



## numinisflo (24. Februar 2008)

Das ist aber schade.
Warum verkaufst du denn dein Switch?


----------



## decolocsta (24. Februar 2008)

ich habs eingesehen, es ist mir einfach zu klein 

PS: wenn einer von euch Rocky Ridern gern das Switch haben geh ich mit dem Preis noch runter, ist echt ein absoluter Notverkauf, brauch das Geld besser gestern als heute 
Bei interesse PM, wir werden uns da schon einig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich habs eingesehen, es ist mir einfach zu klein



@deco:...und schon was Größeres in Aussicht?!

Ich konnte heute (bei 20°C) nach überstandenen Rückenschmerzen (eingeklemmter Nerv) endlich mein SWITCH nach kleinen Umbauten auf meinem Hometrail bwwegen. Folgendes hat sich geändert:

-neue Kurbel (Saint 3-fach Kurbel; mit 36er Kettenblatt + Bashguard)
-neue Pedalen
-Dämpfer beim Tuning + Service gewesen.

Also ich kann sagen, dass der Dämpfer um einiges sensibler reagiert und das Rad mehr Bodenhaftung hat. Es fährt sich einfach "runder". Wie Deco u.a. schon sagten, geht der Swinger an dem Bike sehr gut, aber jetzt noch besser. Also ich würde das Tuning definitiv wieder machen! Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Gabel entsprechend abstimmen.









@bestmove: Die Pedalen sind der Hammer. Der Schuh klebt praktisch am Pedal!!  

MfG


----------



## dirtpaw (24. Februar 2008)

@meth: vielen Dank für die Info!!! Wird wohl ne knappe Sache, mal schaun....


----------



## bestmove (25. Februar 2008)

Hi BikeLebowski,
sehr geiles Update geworden  fürs Auge wäre jetzt vielleicht noch ein Sattel mit weiß-Anteil sehr schön ... kommt der Spacerturm noch weg? Die Syncros sind echt übel, die geben den Schuh nicht mehr her  auf jeden Fall - viel Spaß!


----------



## numinisflo (25. Februar 2008)

Sehr schönes Switch, Dude.

Werde morgen auch mal wieder Bilder meines geliebten Switch machen wenn es endlich wieder fahrfertig ist.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Februar 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> @deco:...und schon was Größeres in Aussicht?!...



Er hatte definitiv was größeres, nicht was Größeres in Aussicht 

Der Rahmen war ihm schlichtweg zu kurz, recht gedrungen... Nun ist es ein Olskool Santa Cruc Bullit... Aber er fährt ja immernoch Rocky, also nicht böse sein Leute 


Ich hab mal Bildmaterial für euch:

Hier erstmal meins, vorerst kompletter Aufbau, der Diabolus Lenker wird noch gegen einen höheren und leichteren getauscht, wahrscheinlich gegen einen von Truvativ.





Hier waren wir noch alle vereint, das hat sich ja aber mittlerweile etwas geändert, aber n tolles Bild:





und hier bin ich ein wenig im Wald an unserem Homespot spielen:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. Februar 2008)

schönes Switch. 
Aber ist dir der FAT ALBERT hinten nicht zu "knapp" bemessen? Hab den auf meinem FLOW und vor allem wenn es feucht ist, hat der sehr wenig Grip.

MfG

schönes Gruppenbild


----------



## decolocsta (27. Februar 2008)

das versuche ich dem pHone auch schon sooo lang zu drücken, aber er will seinen Vorrat an Alberts wegfahren, was irgendwo verständlich wäre.
Ich für meinen Fall würde mich unsicher fühlen und hätte nicht den vollen Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Februar 2008)

Welche Reifen empfehlt Ihr denn? Vor allem für steinigen Untergrund wie Gardasee?


----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2008)

Das ist ein absolut geiles Bild mit den 3 Switchies drauf. Und natürlich auch schöne Bikes.

Finde Phones Switch sehr schön, auch die Teileauswahl sehr passend. Neidisch bin ich auf die Speedball, das ist schon sehr geschickt. Kannst du dazu einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben? Danke.
Einzig die Reifenkombination mit den Specializedreifen vorne und Fat Adalbert hinten finde ich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Welche Reifen empfehlt Ihr denn? Vor allem für steinigen Untergrund wie Gardasee?




Kommt natürlich auch stark drauf an welche Sentieros du fahren möchtest, ist ja ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob du den 601 u. Sentiero della Pace oder wesentlich gemütlichere Wege fährst.

War bis jetzt mit Big Betty, Minion und Syncros BHT am Lago und hatte auch mit Big Betty keinen großen Probleme, jedoch mit Minion und dem Syncros natürlich wesentlich weniger Platten und besseres Fahrgefühl. Bin allerdings auch nicht so der große Bergaufradler, daher ist das Gewicht sowie der Rollwiderstand sekundär. (Bin einmal mit dem RMX und 2.7er Syncros 1300 Höhenmeter auf Asphalt getreten und habe gedacht ich sterbe...)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. Februar 2008)

Bin bis jetzt nur die Bettys gefahren - und soweit zufrieden. Rollen gut. Ist nicht ganz unwichtig bei einem Rad, dass auch bergauf bewegt werden muß 
Aber die Pannensicherheit auf steinigem Untergrund könnte schon besser sein... 

MfG


----------



## jota (27. Februar 2008)

am gardasee bin ich immer sehr gut mit einer kombi zurechtgekommen,
vorne minion ,hinten larsen tt


----------



## luxuzz (27. Februar 2008)

Ich würde Minions empfehlen.
Bei leichteren Strecken die 1ply und bei Steinigen dann auch mal die 2ply


----------



## decolocsta (27. Februar 2008)

Highroller 1 ply


----------



## Masira (27. Februar 2008)

so, mein neues bike ist hier ja sogar shconmal vorgekommen, jetzt die einzelvorstellung  
also, bin seid kurzem stolzer besitzer von dieser braunen schönheit ^^ wird allerdings noch einiges geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (27. Februar 2008)

Hehe Masi, herzlich willkommen in der Rocky Communtiy, hoffe du bleibst dieser Schönheit treu.....


----------



## el Lingo (27. Februar 2008)

Hasi!! sieht so aus, als wäre es gut aufgehoben


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Februar 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> schönes Switch.
> Aber ist dir der FAT ALBERT hinten nicht zu "knapp" bemessen? Hab den auf meinem FLOW und vor allem wenn es feucht ist, hat der sehr wenig Grip.
> 
> MfG
> ...





numinisflo schrieb:


> Das ist ein absolut geiles Bild mit den 3 Switchies drauf. Und natürlich auch schöne Bikes.
> 
> Finde Phones Switch sehr schön, auch die Teileauswahl sehr passend. Neidisch bin ich auf die Speedball, das ist schon sehr geschickt. Kannst du dazu einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben? Danke.
> Einzig die Reifenkombination mit den Specializedreifen vorne und Fat Adalbert hinten finde ich nicht so prickelnd.



Vielen Dank erstmal für die positive Resonanz.
Der Fat Albert passt mir schon ganz gut. Habe auch noch einen Satz kaum gefahrene Advantage im Keller herumfliegen aber die rollen mir einfach zu schwer, der Unterschied ist schon beachtlich. Da man bei uns auch mal ein wenig länger zum Homespot fahren muss ist mir der Reifen einfach angenehmer. Der Specialized Reifen vorne ist eine gute Ergänzung, er hat ein ähnliches Profil, wie der Albert, auch dasselbe Maß, lediglich die Gummimischung ist nen Tick weicher. Für vorne absolut ok (für mich). Ich habe noch eine ganze Ansammlung von Reifen, die es sich nicht lohnt zu verkaufen, kriege ja nix dafür. Und zum fahren sind sie noch ok, also fahre ich sie  (Der Spezi Reifen war auch ein wenig ein unüberlegter vorschneller "Fehlkauf")... Auch fahre ich nicht im Grenzbereich und auch nicht auf Sekundenjagd, auf Wurzeln rutscht eh jeder Reifen, wenn man nicht gerade mit 1 Bar fährt, also ist es ok für mich und ich weiss, dass es bessere Reifen gibt.

Bei der Teilewahl hatte ich absichtlich leichtere, aber dennoch haltbare Teile gewählt. Hatte auch zuerst nicht vor mir ein Switch zu holen, sondern eher was leichteres weit unter 4 Kilo, hatte sich aber alles so ergeben.

Die Speedball mag ich nichtmehr missen. Während andere zum Sattel verstellen anhalten müssen, greife ich einfach unter den Sattel und schon passt es. Während andere Kompromisse eingehen müssen und entweder mal n Stück mit zu tiefem Sattel bergauf fahren oder kniffelige Stücke mit zu hohem Sattel, weil die Lust zum anhalten und verstellen fehlt, macht sie sich bei mir bezahlt. Bei uns gehts aber auch viel auf und ab...
Ich fahre sie nun seit über 1,5 Jahren und bisher macht sie keine Zicken. Servicefreundlich ist sie, man kann sie selbst zerlegen, säubern und fetten. Bei einem Forumsuser hatte sie sich komischerweise recht schnell ausgeschlagen, es musste dann ein "Guideblock" im inneren ausgetauscht werden, da sich der Sattel stark nach links und rechts drehen ließ. Ein anderer hat die Sattelklemmung zerstört bzw. hat diese bei dem User den Geist vorschnell aufgegeben. Beide Fälle wurden Anstandslos auf Gewährleistung behoben und waren Einzelfälle.

Einzigen "Wehrmutstropfen" sind der Preis und die geringe Auswahl an Durchmessern (30,9 & 31,6). Nicht empfehlenswert ist die R Version mit Lenkerfernbedienung, mir wäre das zuviel Gewirr und an die Verstellung unterm Sattel gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell.


----------



## luxuzz (27. Februar 2008)

Der Preis ist echt schon hart. 
Aber wie du bereits gesagt hat die Sattelstütze hat auch ihre Vorteile.


----------



## Jendo (27. Februar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auch stark drauf an welche Sentieros du fahren möchtest, ist ja ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob du den 601 u. Sentiero della Pace oder wesentlich gemütlichere Wege fährst.
> 
> War bis jetzt mit Big Betty, Minion und Syncros BHT am Lago und hatte auch mit Big Betty keinen großen Probleme, jedoch mit Minion und dem Syncros natürlich wesentlich weniger Platten und besseres Fahrgefühl. Bin allerdings auch nicht so der große Bergaufradler, daher ist das Gewicht sowie der Rollwiderstand sekundär. (Bin einmal mit dem RMX und 2.7er Syncros 1300 Höhenmeter auf Asphalt getreten und habe gedacht ich sterbe...)



Eigentlich solltest Du wissen das mit Bettys am Gardasee gepaart mit heftigeren Gelände (bei meiner Fahrweise "dirty") nicht viel zu holen ist!
Da gab es leider viel zu viele Platten. Mit den 2ply Minions gab es dagegen keinen einzigen und der Grip war auch deutlich besser als mit Bettys.

Im dicken Geläuf sollte man die Bettys nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Dafür sind sie einfach nicht gemacht...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2008)

Wollt ihr mal was gräßliches sehen?
Mein Switch zur Zeit. ...werds aber noch ein wenig verschönern.
Aber auf Tour ist die GravityDropper einfach die beste Erfindung seit der Scheibenbremse und einmal gefahren will man sie nichtmehr missen...egal wie es aussieht.
Habe ja auch noch eine Speedball daheimliegen, aber 10cm versenken ist einfach besser.
Bei der Speedball ist auf jedenfall des Sattelhebelmodell die erste Wahl und bei der GravittyDropper bin ich noch am überlegen da es ein anderes System ist, und hat man sich mal an die Lenkerverstellung gewöhnt..... 

Zwecks der Reifenfrage am Gardasee.
Also mit BB´s kommst überall gut runter egal welcher Trail.
Vorne halt schon einen weichen drauf 
Darfst deine Fahrweise halt net Dh-geschwindigkeitsorientiert auslegen und mußt ein wenig flowiger fahren...was gut möglich ist mit dem Reifen.

Den allerbesten Spaßfaktor erreichst du natürlich wenn du net selber hochfahren mußt und ein paar HighRoller (vorne SlowReezeey 40a) drauf hast.
Und noch besser ist es natürlich wenn du anstelle des Switches mit dem RMX und dem Reifen oben stehst. 

Aber mit den BB´s am Switch kommst echt überall hoch und runter ...also runter auf jeden Fall.

G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Februar 2008)

Ich weiss schon, warum ich mich für 1. das Sattelhebelmodell und 2. für die Speedball entschieden habe


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Eigentlich solltest Du wissen das mit Bettys am Gardasee gepaart mit heftigeren Gelände (bei meiner Fahrweise "dirty") nicht viel zu holen ist!
> Da gab es leider viel zu viele Platten. Mit den 2ply Minions gab es dagegen keinen einzigen und der Grip war auch deutlich besser als mit Bettys.
> 
> Im dicken Geläuf sollte man die Bettys nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Dafür sind sie einfach nicht gemacht...




Man sollte natürlich nicht deinen """Fahrstil""" (dieses Wort muss man im Zusammenhang mit dir in 3-fache Anführungszeichen setzen) als Maßstab nehmen! 

Wenn jemand nicht die heftigsten Abfahrten fährt und auch nicht so ein Mosher ist kann die dicke Betty durchaus in Ordnung sein. Jedoch möchte ich persönlich nicht auf andere, dem Terrain und Fahrstil angepasste Reifen wie Minion oder meinen Syncros verzichten.


@Phone: Danke für die Ausführungen zur Speedball. Das wäre schon eine feine Sache...

@Masi: Herzlich willkommen u. viel Spaß mit deinem schönen Switch!


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Reifenempfehlungen! Da ich zu denen gehöre, die auch immer fleissig hochfahren, klingt der Betty nicht schlecht. Mit Platten wg Durchschlag hatte ich bisher noch nie viele Probleme.

Wo bekommt man die absenkbaren Sattelstützen her? Hab bei meinen örtlichen Läden nix gefunden.


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2008)

Gibts jetzt von Crank Brothers und nennt sich Joplin Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. Februar 2008)

bei Reifen scheiden sich die Geister.. 
aber ich würde den BB niemals empfehlen, imho hat der Reifen auf heimischen Trails nix zu suchen, kaum wird es feucht ist er unberechenbar und das Driftverhalten ist imho auch schwer einschätzbar.....nix gegen den Jörg, aber man kann da denk ich nicht so nach seiner Erfahrung gehen da er sehr sehr sauber und gut fahren kann und das die Einschätzung beeinflusst...


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2008)

Es verhält sich eben auch bei den Reifen so ähnlich wie bei den meisten anderen Dingen im Leben: Es kommt auf die subjektive Empfindung an.

Mein nächster Reifen wird mal der Michelin C16 sein.

Und wenn es feucht oder nass wird sind viele Reifen sehr kritisch und zum Teil völlig überfordert, was ja auch klar ist, da sie eben keine Allroundreifen sind. Den Minion mag ich bei Nässe beispielsweise auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (28. Februar 2008)

dafür geht der C16 bei Nässe gut...achja.....viel Spaß beim schieben


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2008)

Nach dem verpeilten Reinfall mit 2.7er Syncros, welche Gewichtsmäßig bei ca. 15xx g lagen kann mich fast nichts mehr schocken.


----------



## decolocsta (28. Februar 2008)

der c16 wird jedoch nicht viel leichter werden


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> bei Reifen scheiden sich die Geister..
> aber ich würde den BB niemals empfehlen, imho hat der Reifen auf heimischen Trails nix zu suchen, kaum wird es feucht ist er unberechenbar und das Driftverhalten ist imho auch schwer einschätzbar.....nix gegen den Jörg, aber man kann da denk ich nicht so nach seiner Erfahrung gehen da er sehr sehr sauber und gut fahren kann und das die Einschätzung beeinflusst...



Ohhh ...Danke.

G.


----------



## el Lingo (28. Februar 2008)

Flo, teste doch mal den Nevegal, der ist auf feuchten Trails eine Macht!


----------



## Jendo (28. Februar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> """Fahrstil"""



Progressive Rodeo!


----------



## Masira (6. März 2008)

da hier eh mal grad nichts los ist eine kleine "umfrage", wo würdet ihr die ahornblätter hinsetzen?   (das ahornblatt nahe der sitzstrebe ist schon drauf, und hätte ich auch dran gelassen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (6. März 2008)

Ich find 3. am schönsten.
Ebayverkäufer lässt grüßen 
Find die orriginalen schöner als die von Ebay, habe mich aber damals doch für die entschieden, da ich keine orriginalen hatte.


----------



## decolocsta (6. März 2008)

ich bin fürs mittlere Bild


----------



## Magnum 204 (6. März 2008)

bild 2 oder bild 3 ,sieht beides gut aus, bei meinem siehts so wie auf bild 3 aus.

MFG


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2008)

Also ich bin für Bild 1....ohne dir deine Entscheidung jetzt schwerer machen zu wollen 

G.


----------



## Jendo (6. März 2008)

Ich würde einfach gar keins darauf kleben!


----------



## Masira (6. März 2008)

so, ich denke ich werde erstmal möglichkeit 2 probieren,also zwei blätter im hinteren bereich. an sich gefallen mir alle drei möglichkeiten ^^ naja, zur not muss ich mir ahlt ncoh mal ein paar bestellen oder so, soo teuer sind die ja jetzt auch nicht  
nächste woche kommt dann das foto mit einigen updates (lenker, hinteres lr, sattelklemme und decals  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2008)

ich muss sagen ich bin auch Jendos Meinung.

aber hey es ist dein Bike. Und wenn du es so am liebsten magst ist es doch klasse


----------



## el Lingo (6. März 2008)

Es war mein Bike und ich sage: Lass die anderen weg! Ich hatte auch mal mehr drauf, aber nicht lange. Ich finde, je schlichter, desto besser. Am besten gar keine, keine extra Sticker und alles andere schwarz matt, nur ein paar kleine Dinge in Gold, wie die Klemme. Aber nichts Großes in Gold. Dann sollte es richtig gut sein.


----------



## decolocsta (7. März 2008)

ich muss hier mal Werbung in eigener Sache machen, vllt. bleibt die Kiste ja in der Familie:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=98921&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## OnTheRocks (9. März 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin demnächst Besitzer eines 07er Switch Rahmens. Suche jetzt jedoch schon seid geraumer Zeit nen Manual o.Ä. im Netz und hab nix gefunden  
Also frag ich mal hier...
Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämper?? (also ich krieg nen Roco WC aber interessant währs trotzdem)
Hat der Rahmen am Hinterbau nun 135x10 oder 135x12?? Hab bereits beides im Netz gelesen.
Wo steht welche Feder man für welches Gewicht braucht? Bin jetzt bei 65-70Kg mal von einer 500er Feder ausgegangen.
Ich finds echt ätzend, dass es auf der RM Hompage keine vernünftigen Tech-Docs gibt. Auf bikeaction.de gibts zwar nen paar aber nicht das was mich interessiert...
egal nen geiles bike wirds trotzdem  
thx schonmal für antworten


----------



## decolocsta (9. März 2008)

Dämpfer 200mm 57 Hub.

Hinterbau 135x10


----------



## Saci (10. März 2008)

Mein Switch is endlich wieder fahrtüchtig und schöner (und leichter *gg*) denn je  - wenn ich en schöneres Bild hab - kommt auch eins in die Rocky-Gallery...


----------



## FrankenRider (14. März 2008)

hallo liebe switch gemeinde!

hätte da mal eine Frage an euch:

ich suche zur zeit einen neuen freeride frame, der auch mal die eine oder andere tour überlebt ohne dass ich scheintot vom sattel fall.
da ich Student bin, kommt nur etwas gebrauchtes in Frage und ich bin nun zur zeit bei diesen beiden hängengeblieben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=98530&sort=1&cat=45&page=1

was meint ihr wäre für das switch ein angemessener preis? 780 sind mir zuviel, händler hat auch handlungsbereitschaft anklingen lassen.Außerdem hat er noch eine 66 vf (2007), was wäre ein angemessener Packetpreis?
Was lässt sich zur 66 vf sagen? Die Dämpfung ist ja die etwas billigere variante, zur zeit habe ich eine 2005er All Mountain 1 und verschlechtern will ich mich nicht (das einzige was mir an der gabel nicht passt, ist, dass sie keine steckachse hat...) Würde diese mit den 150 mm vorübergehend noch zum switch passend, bis ich mir mal etwas besseres leisten kann (66vf, weiß ich wie gesagt nicht was davon zu halten ist)

das andere angebot wäre ein bullit:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=98189&sort=1&cat=45&page=1

Zu welchem Bike ist eher zu raten? Das Bullit, wurde zumindest im forum behauptet, liese sich ja trotz der 178 mm noch tourbar aufbauen.
Über beide Frames hört man nichts schlechtes, der switch gefällt mir besser, das bullit wird wohl günstiger weggehen...

was meint ihr, wo zuschlagen und zu welchem preis??

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Jendo (14. März 2008)

Ich würde das Switch nehmen!
Erstens sieht es extrem Geil aus in der Lackierung und zweitens scheint der Rahmen optisch in einem besseren Zustand als das 5 Jare alte Bullit! Preislich sollte der Verkäufer schon unter die 700 gehen. Was so eine 66RV Wert ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Bin auch nie eine gefahren.

Wichtig wäre ja ob Du noch weitere verwertbare Biketeile hast um eventuell vorübergehend eine fahrbereites Bike zu haben? Die Allmountain ist sicher für den Anfang auch nicht sooo verkehrt im Switch. Aber Steckachse sollte bei einem FR-Bike schon dazugehören. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an was Du in Zukunft damit fahren möchtest.

mfg


----------



## FrankenRider (14. März 2008)

ja also vorübergehend ein fahrbereites bike habe ich auf jeden fall, ich glaube nur dass es eben auch sinnvoller ist, nen rahmen zu holen, den dann ein stück zu fahren, sparen, und dann ne anständige gabel zu holen, als ein "kurzschlusskauf". Ob die 66 VF solch einer ist war meine Frage.

was soricht für das Bullit, was fürs Switch? Gibt es Leute die schon beide gefahren sind? Ein Vergleich beider wäre super!

vielen dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Lörr (14. März 2008)

Frag deco, der fuhr/fährt  n switch und jetz n bullit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (15. März 2008)

Ich bin auch schon beide Bikes gefahren.
Das Bullit ist einfach ganz anders als ein SWitch zu fahren. Die Geometrie ist am Bullit mehr auf Bergab ausgelegt. Bei Highspeed hat es viel mehr Ruhe, da der Radstand größer und die Winkel flacher sind. Es hat ja auch im Gegensatz zum Switch fast 30mm mehr Federweg!

Du musst einfach wissen was Du für ein Bike willst. Das kleine agile Funbike (Switch) oder lieber eine DH/FR-Peitsche.

Verarbeitungstechnisch nehmen sich die bikes nix. Ergo Top 
Deco wird sich schon noch melde und Dir direkt sagen was ich vergessen hab...


----------



## FrankenRider (15. März 2008)

Der deco hat sich schon gemeldet:

Hi,

Switch:

+gutes Fahrwerk
+super Geo
+Antriebsstark
+Steif
+verspielt
+Touren und Uphilltauglich
+Lackqualität
+Zugverlegung

-Gewicht 4,3 Kilo
-nicht die Masse an Federweg, reicht aber
-Satteverstellbereich

Bullit:

+Massig Federweg
+Top Fahrwerk
+Wendig aber träger als Switch
+Gewicht 3,9 Kilo
+versenkbare Sattelstütze
+DH lastiger, flacher Lenkwinkel, lässt sich aber auch
verstellen was die Uphilltauglichkeit verbessert
+Gut Uphilltauglich in anbetracht des Federwegs

-Sattelklemmenschlitz hinten = Wasser im Sattelrohr
-etwas Flex am Hinterbau, stört aber nicht
-Pedalrückschlag
-Wippen im Wiegetritt, aber halb so schlimm, lässt sich aber nicht so effektiv wie das Switch beschleunigen
-Lackquali
-Zugverlegung


Ich hab den Schritt vom Switch zum Bullit nicht bereut, andersrum ist es auch toll, also beide haben ihre Pros und Contras, aber das 2003er Switch würde ich nicht nehmen, die bekommen alle Risse an der
Dämpferbefestigung, desweiteren hat man nur einen
172mm langen Dämpfer, was in anbetracht des Hubs
ein echt schlechtes übersetzungsverhältnis bietet, ab 2004 kann man das Switch ohne Einschränkungen
empfehlen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Mfg


Vielen Dank nochmal für alle Antworten, ich glaub ich nehm lieber das Funbike Switch


----------



## Masira (15. März 2008)

ahoi mal wieder, wie versprochen mein update  

neu sind: 
Lenker - Sunline V2
Sattelklemme - Hope Gold
Laufrad hinten - Mavic Ex 721
Dämpfer - 5th Element ( bei dem dämpfer ist mir gleich mal was aufgefallen, und zwar hat die kolbenstange spiel, der dämpfer kommt aber direkt vom service, weswegen ich jetzt gerne wüsste aus welchem grund das so ist. dazu hier der passende thread  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4576595#post4576595 wär super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte!)

so, genug getextet ^^


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2008)

FrankenRider schrieb:


> Der deco hat sich schon gemeldet:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Das Switch wäre aber ein 2005er Modell


----------



## decolocsta (15. März 2008)

Okay, hab mich damit nicht befasst, habs nur angemerkt, also das 2003er Problem

hatte Frankenriders Anzeige nur kurz überflogen, Old Switch Canuck und halt 2003 schlussgefolgert 

Masi, schick schick, aber das hab ich dir ja schon in Life gesagt, mehrmals, oft, ständig


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2008)

@Masira:

Warum hast Du schwarze Umlenkhebel?


----------



## Masira (15. März 2008)

die wippen wurden vom vorbsitzer zum pulvern gegeben. ich muss sagen mit der entscheidung kann ich gut leben und mr gefällt es sogar besser als die originalen


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2008)

Ich hatte spekuliert das es 2003er Wippen wären. Keine Ahnung ob das gepasst hätte, aber da waren sie jedfallls schwarz 
mfg


----------



## el Lingo (16. März 2008)

Sie wurden nicht gepulvert sondern erst gestrahlt und dann schwarz eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. März 2008)

So siehts mal aus! 

@FrankenRider:
Meinst du nicht, dass ein 16,5er ein wenig zu klein für Touren ist? oder biste echt nur 1,65m groß? Längere Strecken mit einem 16,5er sind sehr quälend!


----------



## BommelMaster (17. März 2008)

ich hatte auch das 16,5" switch zuerst und dann das bullit

das 16,5" switch ist wie bereits erwähnt ein funbike. für mich als 1,83mensch war es dafür ideal. kurvige trails machten irre spaß, es ist einfach quirlig.

der punkt ist aber, das wars dann auch mit dem bike. bergauf konnte man zwar ,aber durch das saukurze oberrohr (55,5cm) war halt mit bergauffahren nimmer so viel. geht zwar ,aber lang nicht so gut wie mit dem bullit z.b.). 

wobei ich beim bullit wäre. man kann es für alles aufbauen. kurzegabel, dann hast du auch ein quirliges bike, lange gabel und du hast ein downhillbike.
das switch hatte ich glaub ich ein 3/4 jahr, das bullit schon genausolang und ich will es nicht verkaufen.


wenn du jetz 1,60 oder 1,70 bist kannst du mit dem switch auch locker touren fahren. aber wenn du größer bist eignet es sich nur noch als funbike. dafür ist es aber dan nwie geschaffen


----------



## Magnum 204 (17. März 2008)

So hier mal meins mit neuem LRS und jetzt wieder mit Bettys


----------



## FrankenRider (18. März 2008)

ne, 165 bin ich net, bin 1,78 also eher der sitzriese.....
nun also doch nicht das switch?
haut mal in die Tasten plz, Switch gefällt mir schon sehr gut, auch optisch.
Switch:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=98941&sort=1&cat=45&page=1
Bullit:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=98189&sort=1&cat=45&page=1

Einsatzgebiet ist wie gesagt Singletrailtouren, viel spaß bergab, leider muss man auch immer wieder berge hoch (Fränkische Schweiz, rund um pottenstein usw.) und gelegentlich Bikepark (bzw, der singletrail am Oko, ab und an auch Bad wildbad)
Welches Bike würdet ihr hierfür mehr empfehlen? Wendige Bikes gefielen mir eigtl schon immer recht gut.
Hab nun grad nochmal nachgemessen: Meine rel. kurzen Beine ergeben eine Schrittlänge von exorbitanten 76cm (ca.) 
Was ist denn nun besser geeignet für mich? Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal alle euren erfahrungsschatz sprechen lasst.
Falls das wichtig ist. Unabhängig welcher Rahmen es wird, werde ich ihn wohl erstmal mit einer 2005er All Mountain aufbauen müssen, bis geld für etwas größeres da ist. Bzw wenns mir gefällt bleibts dabei.

So, dann übergebe ich mal an euch!


----------



## wallbreaker (18. März 2008)

Ich bin selbst auch so 1,77m und habe Bommelmasters Switch übernommen und muss sagen, es macht schon derbe Spass damit rumzufahren und es ist halt auch was besonderes ... aber lange rumtouren is nich soo der Bringer !
Mit meinem alten Herren geht das klar aber mit Kumpels auf "normalen" Rädern ist das wirklich schon ne Quälerei ....

An deiner Stelle würde ich aus Vernunft das Bullit nehmen ...
Ich würde wieder zum Switch greifen gerade bei dieser Lackierung, die einfach mal   ist !


----------



## haural (19. März 2008)

Hallo Frankenrider, wir sind hier zwar in der Switch Abteilung aber deine Anforderungen schreien fast nach einem Slayer...wenns denn auch n anderes Rocky sein darf, und dir 150 FW reichen.

Stand vor kurzem vor einer ähnlichen Problematik. Fahre überwiegend Touren mit Schwerpunkt bergab. Hatte bis vor kurzem n 2004 Switch in 16,5. War definitv ein Topbike das alles mitgemacht hat, längere Anstiege gehörten aber nicht so dazu. In einer anderen Größe (und mit ner guten Kondition) vielleicht schon eher.

Daher bin ich jetzt auf New Slayer umgestiegen, und ich muss sagen ist für meinen Einsatzzweck definitiv besser geeignet. Bergab kann ich es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt aber noch nicht ganz vergleichen. Dazu fehlen noch ein paar härtere Ausritte.

Nicht desto trotz habe ich mein Switch Rahmen behalten. 

Achso, bin übrigens 176.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. März 2008)

Moin

Hab auch ein Switch in 16,5". Bei meiner "Größe" von 1.73m ist mir das Bike für Touren fast schon zu klein. Bergab ist es kein Problem. Da fühl ich mich sehr wohl! 
Aber bei Deiner Größe wird es mit der Tourentauglichkeit problematisch. Da wär n 18"er wohl besser geeignet.

MfG


----------



## Pepepower (21. März 2008)

So hier ist mein Switch Oster-Update.
Kommt gar nicht schlecht die Gabel, oder?






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Schöne Ostern an alle.
Pepe


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2008)

Kommt voll gut 
Aber leg des Rad zur Zeit net auf den Boden ...es seidenn ihr habt besseres Wetter

G.


----------



## Switchy (24. März 2008)

kommt voll gut!


----------



## Human 2.0 (24. März 2008)

cool noch ein switch mit ner 888, funzt klasse, gell? 
hast du auch die 888SL ?


----------



## Pepepower (24. März 2008)

Hallo,

ja das ist die 888 SL-ATA, die passt einfach super
perfekt ins Switch und ist auch noch leichter wie die
66RC 2 Eta die ich vorher drinnen hatte.

Aber trotz allem habe ich dieses Rad bei Ebay zum
Verkauf eingestellt.
Also wenn einer von Euch Interesse hat, nur zu.

Grüße an Alle
Pepe


----------



## luxuzz (29. März 2008)

Da der Herr ja nicht in der Lage ist mal sein Schmuckstück zu zeigen tu ich es jetzt einfach mal. 
Zum Glück konnte ich ihn vom Switch überzeugen und hatte die Ehre es ihm zu bestellen.
Ist ein 18" Frame mit Roco Tst R

Die Bilder waren nur schnelle Schnappschüsse mit dem Handy









Updates werden Folgen u.a. 66sl
Aber mehr kann ja der Herr OnTheRock dazu sagen


----------



## numinisflo (29. März 2008)

Wie sagt man so schön: Da ist noch jede Menge Potential vorhanden.


----------



## OnTheRocks (29. März 2008)

Hi,
*hust* eignetlich wollt ichs erst posten wenns in nem ansehnlichen zustand ist... naja jetzt is mir wohl jemand zuvor gekommen. Ja da ist noch ne menge potential, aber wenn kein geld da freut man sich ja schon wenns fährt . Eine 66er sl ist als nächstes dran. die junior t fahr ich jetzt schon seid 3 jahren und langsam ist die durch.


----------



## 2und4zig (30. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab mir einen Fox DHX 5.0 air von 2007 mit 200mm Einbaulänge gekauft und hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich ihn nicht in meinen 2007er Rahmen bekomme. Wenn ich ihn mit der Ausgleichsbehälterseite nach vorne und mit dem Behälter nach unten einbaue, dann schaff ich es nicht ganz, die Dämpferaufnahme im Umlenkhebel mit der Dämpferbuchse zur Deckung zu gringen. Leider stoße ich mit der Stelle, an der die Kolbenstange nach der Dämpferbuchse ihre volle Breite erreicht an 
Hab ich irgendwas übersehen? Wie hat Soulbrother das geschafft, er hat doch den gleichen Dämpfer und Rahmen!



Bei mir sieht das so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (30. März 2008)

Urgs 
...gerade beim grob drüber putzen entdeckt...





Die Masterantwort wäre nun: Ja, nicht schlimm...hatte ich auch...is nur der Lack 
Ich könnt    ...mein schöner Rahmen


----------



## Mudstud (30. März 2008)

Hab meinem Tart'n noch einen passenden Sattel (nachdem ich mich am Pavé von Fizik mal fast entmannt hatte ein grosszügiger gepolstertes Modell) und eine Thomson-Stütze verpasst. Das Baby sieht nun so aus:





Und von schräg vorne, um mit der Bremse zu posen...




Bleiben der Vorbau und die beiden verschiedenfarbigen Laufräder als Baustellen.


----------



## DC. (30. März 2008)

tjoa, schade wärs.
 bevor du den lack abschleifst kannste vll die schwinge abbauen und gucken ob man den riss auch im material sieht.
an so einer schweißnaht kann das aber schon mal vorkommen. ich drück dir trotzdem die daumen
mein rahmen sieht jetzt (6monate nach dem lackieren) leider auch wieder kacke aus, habe mehrere risse im lack entdeckt, aber nach dem abschleifen war außer unversehrtem material nichts zu sehen, welch ein glück.


----------



## decolocsta (30. März 2008)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Urgs
> ...gerade beim grob drüber putzen entdeckt...
> 
> 
> ...




ich glaub mir Masterantwort wird wohl nix du...


----------



## jota (30. März 2008)

das ende ist nah....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. März 2008)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Urgs
> ...gerade beim grob drüber putzen entdeckt...
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, welcher Jahrgang das ist.
Ist nicht zum ersten mal passiert, dass genau an der Stelle ein Switch gerissen ist, dem El Lingo ist doch auch einer an dieser Stelle gerissen, ein 2004er IMHO...

Anhand der Schrauben ist das auf dem Bild ein 2005er, oder?... Da hat sich wohl nichts geändert zwischen beiden Jahrgängen, hab auch nen 2005er...

@Frorider: wie ist Dein Fahrstil? Wie hast Du den Rahmen rangenommen? Warst du Erstbesitzer?

EDIT sagt:
Statt den Lack da mühsam wegzuschleifen, lieber einfach mal den Hinterbau/Kettenstreben lösen, Lager entfernen und von innen gucken oder abtasten, ob da der Riss auch ist...
Schon an der Seite, die noch von den Flanschen der Gleitlager bedeckt werden, müsste man was erkennen können...


----------



## Jendo (31. März 2008)

Sieht aus wie 05er SL


----------



## jota (31. März 2008)

der farbe nach zu urteilen,05 sl


----------



## el Lingo (31. März 2008)

Ja, ich hatte einen neuen Schley, der unverbaut da schon einen Riss hatte. Genau da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (1. April 2008)

wenn ma hier schon mal bei hiobsbotschaften sind - bin dabei:

- hier 2 bilder von nem RISS in meinem Switch - is schon das 2te mal das das ding da reisst... joar.. war wohl doch nich die ideale Lösung mit der schweißnaht... hmm... hab mal ne mail an Richi geschrieben... ma guggen was der Herr meint.. wär schade um den Rahmen


----------



## Jendo (1. April 2008)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind:





****!


----------



## luxuzz (1. April 2008)

Ist das eine neue Delle oder die alte ???

Zum Glück ging bei mir bislang anderes kaputt, als der Rahmen


----------



## Jendo (1. April 2008)

Ist die gute alte Delle vom Sommer! Aber im Forum war sie in voller Pracht noch gar nicht zu sehen...


----------



## Frorider86 (1. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, welcher Jahrgang das ist.
> Ist nicht zum ersten mal passiert, dass genau an der Stelle ein Switch gerissen ist, dem El Lingo ist doch auch einer an dieser Stelle gerissen, ein 2004er IMHO...
> 
> Anhand der Schrauben ist das auf dem Bild ein 2005er, oder?... Da hat sich wohl nichts geändert zwischen beiden Jahrgängen, hab auch nen 2005er...
> ...



Moin,

Jop das ist der 05er SL Rahmen.
Mein Fahrstil, war weder radikal noch rabiat. Fahre z.Zt zurück haltend, da ich Vorletztes Jahe ein fiesen Knochenbruck hatte und der erst seit mitte letzten Jahres richtig verheilt ist. Der Rahmen war weder im Bikepark noch auf local DH-Pisten unterwegs.
Und ja...ich war/bin der Erstbesitzer.
Bin z.Zt. auf Lehrgang weit weg von zu Hause und habe eigentlich keine Zeit mich da drum zu kümmern...wird wohl erstma nichts mit biken


----------



## luxuzz (1. April 2008)

Sieht aber viel schlimmer so mit der Nahaufnahme aus als wenn das Bike vor einem steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (4. April 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ist die gute alte Delle vom Sommer! Aber im Forum war sie in voller Pracht noch gar nicht zu sehen...




Und ich durfte live und in Farbe dabei sein und dich aus der Schlucht bergen.


----------



## Saci (7. April 2008)

Hey, wollte euch mal um Rat bitten - und zwar is ja mein Rahmen gerissen (bilder weiter oben auf der Seite) .. joar und werde ihn nun sicher zu Richi schicken... nur meinte dieser nun, dass wenn er ihn entlacken lässt - er ihn auch KOMPLETT entlacken lässt  ... es bestände aber die möglichkeit das ich nur einen Teil des Rahmens selbst entlacke... joar.. jetzt bin ich halt am überlegen... is halt en SE.. aber wer weiß wie ds dann später aussieht... stells mir echt nicht schön vor.. man kann ja später nur Lack drauf machen , oder kann man auch nur kleine stellen pulvern lassen? .. bin grad echt am grübeln... aber eiegntlich wollt ich den LAck schon so erhalten!!! was würdest ihr machen??


----------



## decolocsta (7. April 2008)

Rahmen verkaufen und nach einem 2004er schauen...


----------



## luxuzz (7. April 2008)

Wie wärs mit, Rahmen Sandstrahlen, schweißen, neu lackieren/pulvern?
Sofern du den Rahmen behalten möchtest.


----------



## Saci (7. April 2008)

hmm.. würd die Lackierung schon gern behalten.. grad weils ein 03er SE is... denk ich mach die Beschichtung mal selbst großflächig ab und lasses schweißen.. wenns ******* aussieht kann ichs ja immer noch neu pulvern lassen - aber den Versuch isses wert.. hmm...hauptsache der Rahmen hält dann..


----------



## arseburn (7. April 2008)

03 SE Lackierung hin oder her...ich find die eh nicht so toll, aber das ist ja nur mein Geschmack. Ich würds bei der Gelegenheit komplett neu pulvern lassen...dann sieht der ganze Rahmen doch gleich wie neu aus...und das hat doch was  Ärgerlich nur, wenn dann der Rahmen wieder an der Stelle kaputt geht....



Jendo schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bergamont macht an dem neuen Big Air per "Default" solche Dellen in den Rahmen, damit Dämpfer und Schwinge platz haben....hast wahrscheinlich heimlich Entwicklungsarbeit geleistet


----------



## luxuzz (7. April 2008)

Allerdings werden diese Delle doch mit diesem Hydro"irgendwas" Verfahren verbogen. (Leider wieß ich gerade nicht mehr den Namen, auch wenn das Verfahren sehr interessant ist  )


----------



## Jendo (7. April 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hydroforming


!

Wenn mal wieder zu viel Geld da ist wird der Rahmen gekittet und neu Lackiert. Oder es kommt ein neues Rahmendreieck. Solange es hält und ich mich nicht in Grund und Boden schäme bleibts scratchy.


----------



## luxuzz (7. April 2008)

Danke 
Ach in echt sieht doch die Delle nicht schlimm aus und halten tut er trotzdem.


----------



## Saci (8. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Ich würds bei der Gelegenheit komplett neu pulvern lassen...dann sieht der ganze Rahmen doch gleich wie neu aus...und das hat doch was  Ärgerlich nur, wenn dann der Rahmen wieder an der Stelle kaputt geht....



eben genau deswegen lass ichs ja professionell machen (und ich denken  richi kann man als Profi bezeichnen  ) 

hmm... ich komm grad echt ins grübeln ... mal den Forums-pilverer (der mit großem K vorne *gg*) wieviel das denn kosten würde... au wenns echt schade drum wär... wobei der lack echt nichmehr in bestem zustand ist.

dann bleibt ja noch die frage- WELCHE FARBE???!!!!! ... ich tendier ja zu mattschwarz *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (8. April 2008)

aloah he, hier ein update von meinem radl  
neu ist natürlich die 36 Van RC2. hab sie erst seit gestern bin jetzt aber schon einfach nur begeistert!
(mal frage nebenbei, haben alle 36 zwei verschieden farbige standrohre  , ist schon die zweite 36 die ich habe die verschiedene farben hat)
so, zum vernaschen  :




(zweifarbige standrohre 0o ist auf dem foto durch den blitz aber noch ne ecke krasser als in echt)


----------



## decolocsta (8. April 2008)

sehr nice, ich bin immernoch für einen Hope Steuersatz in Gold und ne gescheite leichte Führung


----------



## luxuzz (8. April 2008)

Der Kuhjand ist echt nicht teuer und macht sehr sehr gute Arbeit.
Als ich bei einer Pulverrei angefragt hatte, wollten sie rund 400â¬ haben.
Kuhjand will beim Fully glaube ich 180â¬ oder weniger.

Mit den Tauchrohren ist ja echt lustig


----------



## decolocsta (8. April 2008)

standrohre


----------



## luxuzz (8. April 2008)

Ja sry Standrohre


----------



## bestmove (9. April 2008)

kurze Zwischenfrage bitte: Wie ist die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer eines 2005er S1? Gracie


----------



## Jendo (9. April 2008)

190mm


----------



## Saci (9. April 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Der Kuhjand ist echt nicht teuer und macht sehr sehr gute Arbeit.
> Als ich bei einer Pulverrei angefragt hatte, wollten sie rund 400 haben.
> Kuhjand will beim Fully glaube ich 180 oder weniger.




als ich angefragt hab hat er so 80 gemeint - der rahmen wär dann aber schon komplett entlackt... bin mir aber immernoch nich zu 100 pro sicher *grml*.... ich hasse solche entscheidungen!!


----------



## arseburn (9. April 2008)

Saci schrieb:


> als ich angefragt hab hat er so 80 gemeint - der rahmen wär dann aber schon komplett entlackt... bin mir aber immernoch nich zu 100 pro sicher *grml*.... ich hasse solche entscheidungen!!



Zitat Starsky & Hutch :"DO IT ! "
Wenn mein Rahmen mal so alt und ranzig ist wei deiner, lass ich ihn auch pulvern  
Ich finde ja das Babyblau mal ne abgefahrene Farbe für den Rahmen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (10. April 2008)

ALT UND RANZIG  !!!!!!!!! das ist ein ROCKY MOUNTAIN - sowas wird nicht "alt ujnd ranzig" !!!  xD xD

war echt nich nett... kp... glaub ich machs au... nach 5 jahren darf das alu sich auch ne kleiden *gg* - aber dneke das ichs matt schwarz mach, ich liebe des einfach - dann wirds komplett schwarz  

weiß einer wo man Decals bekommt? oder zumindest die "schriftart" (mir fällt grad nichmehr ein wies heißt)  - nen kumpel von mir is nämlich mediendesigner.. der würd mir schöne machen.. aber dazu bräuchte man halt die "schrift" oder mindestetns nen gaaanz großes bild vom schriftzug...


----------



## arseburn (10. April 2008)

Das war nicht ernst gemeint...und da ich grad ein wenig Zeit hatte und auch quasi als kleine wiedergutmachung, hab ich dem mal ein wenig vorgegriffen


----------



## Saci (10. April 2008)

war au nich von mir ernst gemeint - aber in nem switch thread würd ich sowas nich schreibn  *gg*

hab deine bilder gesehn - cool  aber glaub ich mags eher schlicht , könnteste viell. mal in mattschwarz machen, oder geht ds ned?


----------



## arseburn (10. April 2008)

nochmal in schwarz und taubenblau.....taubenblau find ich besser 








schwarz ist langweilig....und so ein Rad muss aus der Menge hervorstechen
darum würd ich vielleicht die Gabel auch gleich pulvern lassen:




so wird auch mein Slayer, wenn der Lack im Arsch ist


----------



## Saci (10. April 2008)

denk gerade weils dann später KOMPLETT schwarz wär ( rahmen,gabel, LRS, kurbeln, kefü, lenker,vorbau usw...) würds ja auch wieder aus der masse herrausstechen - find ich 


des taubenblau (für mich eher grau als blau) erinnert mich so an mein poison rahmen der hier neben mir liegt - nein danke


----------



## wallbreaker (10. April 2008)

ick finde das Gelb nich schlecht... aber das errinert n bisschen stark an Nox

was wäre mit einer neuen rot-weiß Komposition ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf23 (13. April 2008)

Hallo hab ein 02 er Switch. Darin war eine 26.8er Stütze, die wackelte, die Klemmung war entsprechend gequetscht von dem Vorgänger. Eine 27.2er Stütze geht nicht tief genug rein (nur ca. 5cm).

1) Was gehört original rein?
2) Hat jemand Lösungsvorschläge? Soll ich das Rohr ausreiben?


----------



## Soulbrother (13. April 2008)

1)Original gehört 26,8 rein.
2)Probier´s erst nochmal mit 27,0.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2008)

Würde auch mal eine 27 probieren.
Wenn die oben weit bis unter den Klemmschlitz geht, aber net ganz rein, dann würde ich es ausreiben lassen.

G.


----------



## Ralf23 (13. April 2008)

Probleme mit dem Umwerfer

Habe Probleme bei der Umwerfermontage bei einem 02er Switch. Hab jetzt einen E-Typer Dual montiert. Der windet sich allerdings etwas weil er nicht am Rahmen fixiert werden kann. Wie war das am Originalaufbau gelöst?

Ralf


----------



## lanno (16. April 2008)

hey leute...panik hoch 10

hab gestern mein schaltauge fürs switch sl 04 geschrottet!

also...wer kann mir wie helfen?????

grüsse!


----------



## decolocsta (16. April 2008)

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Start.html


----------



## copy_paste (16. April 2008)

hi, ich brauche mal eure hilfe, ich fahr ein 05er switch S3 mit einem DHX 5.0 und ich brauche neue Dämpferbuchsen

nun meine frage: A) woher B) welche Maße brauche ich

außerdem habe ich mal gelesen, dass ich dann auch gleich ne neue Achse/schraube  für die Dämpfer befestigung brauche, da sie sich durch das Spiel minimal verformt?!? stimmt das so?

danke schon mal für die antwort

grüße


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Start.html



kann nur meinem Vorredner verweisen


----------



## wallbreaker (16. April 2008)

Wenn du die Maße hast, kannst du sie mir gleich zukommen lassen ich habe genau diesselbe Kombi !


----------



## swuzzi (16. April 2008)

Ist ja echt heftig!!Ich meine die defekten Rahmen!!Meiner war auch an der Tretlagerschweissnaht gerissen!Solldas so sein....
Gibt mir auf jeden Fall ein ungutes Gefühl beim riden....,oder!!
Irgendwie will ich ,glaube ich ,mein Switch 2.0 garnicht zuende aufbauen.Ganz zu schweigen auszuprobieren!!! 
Wurde wegen den Peinlichkeiten das Switch aus dem Programm genommen
und durchs Flatline ersetzt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidinHigh (22. April 2008)

noch mal bitte um hilfe...um den umwerfer zu montieren, brauche ich doch diese ominösen schalen am rahmen..habs sie aber nicht mehr und jetzt???!!!!


----------



## luxuzz (22. April 2008)

bikeaction.de
Nummer raussuchen anrufen, geld überweisen , fertig


----------



## lanno (22. April 2008)

so, jetzt mal ein Update...

güldene Brave Monster hinten, Race Face Kurbelsatz, Mavic EX 729 in schwarz, Speichen Classic Silver, Louise vo. auf 210er, hinten auf 180er Scheibe, Sattel Flite Trans Am


----------



## lanno (22. April 2008)

erklärt doch mal wie man die grossen pics in so nen post bekommt...man kann ja nix sehen!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. April 2008)

Die Maße für den Fox DHX am Switch sind:

22,2mm x 8mm (Breite x Schraubendurchmesser). Zu bekommen über Toxoholics.
Die Buchsen von Rock Shox Dämpfern passen auch, jedoch nur die von den 2008ern, die Vorgänger (07 und davor) passen nicht! Diese bekommt man bei MCG (Merida Centurion Germany).


----------



## Jendo (22. April 2008)

RidinHigh schrieb:


> noch mal bitte um hilfe...um den umwerfer zu montieren, brauche ich doch diese ominösen schalen am rahmen..habs sie aber nicht mehr und jetzt???!!!!



Ich hab noch welche rumliegen. PM an mich


----------



## wallbreaker (22. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Die Maße für den Fox DHX am Switch sind:
> 
> 22,2mm x 8mm (Breite x Schraubendurchmesser). Zu bekommen über Toxoholics.
> Die Buchsen von Rock Shox Dämpfern passen auch, jedoch nur die von den 2008ern, die Vorgänger (07 und davor) passen nicht! Diese bekommt man bei MCG (Merida Centurion Germany).



Die Buchsen "oben" und "unten" identisch ?


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2008)

ja


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. April 2008)

Nachdem ich meinen RM Switch SL 2005 gerade auseinander bauen wollte um ihn zu verkaufen, da ich mir ein 07er Slayer zugelegt habe, fiel mir der schon von anderen beschriebene Riss im Hinterbau, unten am Tretlager auf:






Der Riss geht definitiv auch ins Material, die Schwinge habe ich zum Überprüfen abgebaut. 

Ich habe den Rahmen am 09.03.2007 neu gekauft und bin seitdem ca. 500 km Touren gefahren. Unglaublich das sowas dann passieren kann... Wende ich mich hierbei direkt an Bikeaction?

Das ist doch echt zum Kotzen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2008)

gut, ein SL werde ich mir wohl nie zulegen......


----------



## wallbreaker (23. April 2008)

Ick glaube jetzt wird mir langsam klar, warum das Flatline entwickelt wurde ...


----------



## luxuzz (23. April 2008)

Naja die 06-07er halten ja bislang noch.
Bislang sieht man ja eher die 05er mit großen Probleme, voralledem die Sl version.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. April 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meinen RM Switch SL 2005 gerade auseinander bauen wollte um ihn zu verkaufen, da ich mir ein 07er Slayer zugelegt habe, fiel mir der schon von anderen beschriebene Riss im Hinterbau, unten am Tretlager auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammerhart!
Seit wann sind im Hauptlager Industriekugellager verbaut? Das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen....
Könnte das evtl. das Problem sein, dass die I-Lager das Gehäuse dermaßen unter Spannung setzen, dass es irgendwann mal aufplatzt? Wobei mein Gerede eigentlich fürn Anus ist, da auch schon einige mit Gleitlagern geplatzt bzw. gebrochen sind...

Schade um den Rahmen aber es wird ja Gewährleistungsmäßig sicher noch was gehen, danach wird der Erlös auch höher 

Und nein, Actionsports hat damit nix zu tun, ist nur ein Mailorder  Du meinst bestimmt Bikeaction! Entweder direkt an die Leute wenden oder aber an deinen Händler...


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. April 2008)

Ja natürlich Bikeaction, der Schock hat mich etwas verwirrt. Mal gespannt, in den Garantiebedingungen steht 6 Monate Garantie bei Freeride-Rahmen und das Switch gilt ja als Freeride... Ich habe die bei Bikeaction mal angeschrieben, mal sehen was passiert... Wirklich enttäuschend, vielleicht gebe ich das Slayer gleich wieder her :-(


----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2008)

das SL gilt als Freerider Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (23. April 2008)

Tut es wohl, zumindest laut Katalog:

http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2005/switch/index.aspx


----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2008)

dann sei es eben so...


----------



## luxuzz (23. April 2008)

Wie würde Richi sagen.
Ach einfach ein Gusset rankleben und dann hält das schon 
Ne aber echt schade um den Frame. 
Ich bin gespannt auf die Antwort von Bikeaction


----------



## eldorado69 (24. April 2008)

Hier mal mein '07 1.0 . Fährt sich traumhaft. Musste allerdings die Feder auf ein 550 tauschen (vorher 450).


----------



## Saci (24. April 2008)

Sehr schickes Switch .. gefällt mir echt voll gut - viel spaß damit


----------



## ksb (24. April 2008)

schade um den schönen rahmen.
haben eigentlich nur die rad sl rahmen da ein problem oder auch die rad dh?

s


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Hammerhart!
> Seit wann sind im Hauptlager Industriekugellager verbaut? Das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen....
> Könnte das evtl. das Problem sein, dass die I-Lager das Gehäuse dermaßen unter Spannung setzen, dass es irgendwann mal aufplatzt? Wobei mein Gerede eigentlich fürn Anus ist, da auch schon einige mit Gleitlagern geplatzt bzw. gebrochen sind...
> 
> Schade um den Rahmen aber es wird ja Gewährleistungsmäßig sicher noch was gehen, danach wird der Erlös auch höher



Eingebaut sind ja diese Wälzlager
Warum sollte diese Art Lager dort mehr Probleme machen?

Schade um den Rahmen ist es allemal!

MfG


----------



## Jendo (28. April 2008)

Das Wetter ist wunderbar!









raus mit Euch,
Jendo


----------



## Sw!tch (28. April 2008)

Wunderschön in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## wallbreaker (28. April 2008)

würde ja gerne raus, aber meine Hügi FR hat sich verabschiedet mit 4 aus dem Nabenflansch gerissenen Speichen ... 

Neuer LRS: Hope Pro II in Blau und Mavic EX 729 .... Bilder folgen dann alsbald möglich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickgorilla (29. April 2008)

Riss am Switch SL Bj05?!?!?  Muss ich mir nun sorgen machen um mein SL  oder am besten verkaufen, was ich ungern machen würde`?!?!?


----------



## Jendo (29. April 2008)

weder noch!


----------



## Magnum 204 (29. April 2008)

So hier mal ein Update von meinem Switch
Sattel:Selle Italia SLR XP Troy Lee Design
und
Kurbel:Race Face Atlas Freeride








MFGatrick


----------



## decolocsta (29. April 2008)

sehr nice, nur die Leafs find ich etwas zuviel.....


----------



## FrankenRider (30. April 2008)

Finde den Sattel rattenscharf!
Nur hatte der vermutlich einen entsprechenden Gegenwert oder irre ich?


Mfg


----------



## Jendo (30. April 2008)

Das Switch schaut wirklich Klasse aus!


----------



## numinisflo (1. Mai 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist wunderbar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super Bilder Rubinho.


----------



## cliomare (1. Mai 2008)

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips zur Dämpfereinstellung an einem Switch LE geben?
Habe seit kurzem ein LE mit Roco TST R Dämpfer. Ist mein erstes Fully und entsprechend habe ich keine Erfahrung was die Einstellung des Dämpfers anbelangt.

Bis jetzt bin ich immer mit den Einstellungen gefahren, die "ab Werk" eingestellt waren. Ich denke aber, daß der Dämpfer noch viel Potential hat wenn man ihn richtig abstimmt.

Zuerst mal wie stelle ich den SAG ein? Ich habe mal abgemessen, dass der Dämpfer eine Einbaulänge von 200mm hat (von Schraube zu Schraube). Wie viel Hub hat der dann? 
Wenn ich mich draufsetz, ist der Dämpfer noch 180mm lang. Wie stark sollte es den Dämpfer durch mein Gewicht komprimieren? Und kann ich zum Einstellen des SAGs die Dämpferlänge messen oder muss ich den Hub hernehmen? Einsatzgebiet wären Trails in den Alpen und auch ein paar kleinere Sprünge oder ab und zu mal Bikepark.

Und wie sollte ich für mein Gewicht von 75kg und den genannten Einsatzzweck die restlichen Einstellungen verändern?


Vielen Dank für alle Tips!


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Mai 2008)

cliomare schrieb:


> Zuerst mal wie stelle ich den SAG ein? Ich habe mal abgemessen, dass der Dämpfer eine Einbaulänge von 200mm hat (von Schraube zu Schraube). Wie viel Hub hat der dann?
> Wenn ich mich draufsetz, ist der Dämpfer noch 180mm lang. Wie stark sollte es den Dämpfer durch mein Gewicht komprimieren? Und kann ich zum Einstellen des SAGs die Dämpferlänge messen oder muss ich den Hub hernehmen? Einsatzgebiet wären Trails in den Alpen und auch ein paar kleinere Sprünge oder ab und zu mal Bikepark.
> 
> Und wie sollte ich für mein Gewicht von 75kg und den genannten Einsatzzweck die restlichen Einstellungen verändern?
> ...



Hallo cliomare,
dein Roco hat einen Hub von 57mm (gibt es wohl auch in 200mm mit 50mm Hub, in den Switchs war jedoch die 57mm Variante verbaut). Wenn dein Bike beim Aufsitzen die von dir erwähnten 20mm einsackt, ergibt das einen Sag von 35%.  Ggf. musst du eine härtere Feder verwenden - 
die erste Zahl auf der Feder gibt die Federhärte an, die zweite den maximalen Hub in Zoll (die zweite Zahl bei dir sollte also IMMER mindestens 2,25 betragen!), welche die Feder zu leisten imstande ist. Solltest du jetzt beispielsweise auf deiner Feder eine 450 x 2,25 stehen haben, solltest du als nächste Härte eine 500 x 2,25 probieren (die Härte wird im allgemeinen in 50er Schritten erhöht). Für deinen Einsatzbereich würde ich dir 25- max. 30% Sag empfehlen. Aber das ist nur meine Empfehlung und letztendlich vor allem auch persönliche Präferenz. Musst du also selbst "erfahren" und ausprobieren.
Ansonsten hast du noch eine Zugstufe am Dämpfer, damit regelst du das Ausfederverhalten - auch stark vom Terrain und von Vorlieben abhängig.
Dein TST schaltest du bergauf ein - dann wippt das Bike nicht so stark. Bergab schaltest du es aus - maximale Sensibilität im Hinterbau.

Ich denke, das wars. Bei Fragen - einfach wieder posten.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

danke mal für die Antwort!

Das mit dem TST hab ich schon gecheckt, soweit hab ich im Handbuch schon nachgelesen 

Nur das mit dem Sag war mir nicht so klar. Die 20mm sind 35% vom Hub (57mm), also 35% SAG. So weit so klar. 
Die 20mm beziehen sich jetzt aber auf die gesamte Dämpferlänge, sprich statt 20cm ist der Dämpfer wenn ich draufsitz nur 18cm lang. Kann ich DIESE 20mm also trotzdem auf den Hub beziehen oder müsste ich da nicht messen, wie weit der eine Teil im eigentlich Dämpfer eintaucht und nicht die Änderung der gesamten Dämpferlänge hernehmen?

Ich hoff ich hab mich kompliziert genug ausgedruckt dass sich jetzt niemand mehr auskennt 

Die Federhärte wird hoffentlich passen, ich kann ja noch die Vorspannung und damit den Sag ändern, habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht.

Grüße!


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Mai 2008)

Ääähh, nein. Da der Dämpfer nur an einer Stelle einfedert, ist es egal, welche Bezugs- oder Messpunkte du dafür nimmst. Ausschlaggebend ist allein die Differenz zwischen vorher/nachher. Und das sind halt nun mal bei dir die 20mm.
Wenn sich dein Dämpfergehäuse (also das Teil, wo beim Einfedern die Kolbenstange zum Teil drin verschwindet) beim Einfedern auch zusammendrückt, würde ich das schleunigst reklamieren     (sorry, kleiner Scherz).
Spass beiseite, die errechneten 35% stimmen schon so.
Spann aber deine Feder bitte nicht zu doll vor. Ab einem gewissen Maß (keine Ahnung, wieviel genau, ich glaube so 5-10 Umdrehungen. Sollte aber im Handbuch stehen) leidet der Dämpfer etwas.
Viel Spass beim Probieren.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## cliomare (1. Mai 2008)

Ok, jetzt habs sogar ich verstanden 
Laut Handbuch darf man die Feder nicht mehr wie 5mm vorspannen. 

Dann werd ich wohl nicht drum herumkommen mal etwas mit verschiedenen Einstellungen rumzuexperimentieren. Letztlich sollte der Dämpfer ungefähr gleich eingestellt sein wie die Gabel, oder?

Grüße!


----------



## luxuzz (1. Mai 2008)

Da hab ich mal ne frage, wenn man die Feder nicht weiter als 5mm Vorspannen darf, warum haben sie dann ein Gewinde von weit aus über 3cm oO???
Klar muss man das Ding hochdrehen um die Feder zu wechseln, allerdings bis der Teller an der Feder anschlägt hat man noch soooo viel Gewinde übrig.

Gruß


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Mai 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Da hab ich mal ne frage, wenn man die Feder nicht weiter als 5mm Vorspannen darf, warum haben sie dann ein Gewinde von weit aus über 3cm oO???
> Klar muss man das Ding hochdrehen um die Feder zu wechseln, allerdings bis der Teller an der Feder anschlägt hat man noch soooo viel Gewinde übrig.
> 
> Gruß



- Vielleicht um unterschiedliche Einbaulängen der Federn ausgleichen zu können  (ja, die gibt es bei Federn gleichen Hubs durchaus, bedingt durch dickere oder dünnere Drahtstärken bei unterschiedlichen Federhärten)?
- Wahrscheinlich ist es auch kostengünstiger, die Maschine ein durchgängiges Gewinde reinschneiden zu lassen, als in der Mitte des Werkstücks des Schneidwerkzeug umzuspannen und den Rest des Dämpferkörpers komplett abdrehen zu lassen.

Und wem das zuviel Gedrehe ist, holt sich halt einen Luftdämpfer !! 

Bike-it-easy


----------



## Masira (3. Mai 2008)

aloah he zusammen!

ich war heut in steinach! war super, hab aber leider gemerkt, dass mir mein geliebtes switch wohl zu klein ist  

deswegen bin ich auf der suche nach einem 19,5er switch rahmen! ich würde gegen meinen rahmen tauschen, der ist 18" und der zustand ist super!
wer interesse hat kann sich ja meine bidler in meiner gallery anschauen und mir gerne schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (3. Mai 2008)

kann bestätigen das der Zustand 1a ist under liebe Masi hat es wirklich mit "liebe" gefahren


----------



## Masira (6. Mai 2008)

keiner sagt was?! na dann machs ich  

nach sagenhaften zwei tagen habe ich ein traumhaftes ersatzbike gefunden


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2008)

Schön das es so schnell funktioniert hat, Glückwunsch!
Bis auf die Boxguide u. das lange Schaltwerk auch sehr schön dein Switch.

Baut die 36 eigentlich hoch genug für das "neue" Switch?
Und seit wann gibt bzw. gab es den Rahmen in braun, habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2008)

ist Sandfarben, kommt auf dem Bild dunkler rüber als in echt, schau mal auf die HP bei 2006 unter Switch 2.0, genau so sieht die Farbe dann in echt aus.

sollte doch eig. hoch genug bauen,
gibt ja genug Leute die mit der 36 darin rumfahren und wie
auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist auch der Lenkwinkel schön Flach.

sry, das ich für Masira antworte....ich muss einfach zu allem ne Meinung haben


----------



## Magnum 204 (7. Mai 2008)

Hammer das Switch , nätürlich auch wegen der Farbe ,sieht mann nicht oft.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2008)

Ja, des Rad schaut ingesamt schön und tauglich aus  
Lediglich wenn es ruppige werden würde, dann täte ich die hintere Felge nach vorne und hinten eine die knapp 100g. schwerer wäre.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2008)

Naja, das halbe Forum fährt 721er, sollten denke ich schon auch halten wenns ruppiger wird....naja, du richtest halt nach oko maßstäben...


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2008)

Ich denke auch das die 721er ne recht haltbare Felge ist bei adäquater Einspeichung, aber hängt ja auch immer vom Fahrstil und den Strecken ab.
Stellt euch mal vor der Jendo würde so eine fahren, da wäre ja alles kaputt.


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2008)

Für mich wurde ja extra die DoubleWide erfunden!


----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2008)

triple nipple wide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2008)

Hab ja vorne am Switch auch eine 721er drauf. Ansich Top Felge.
Aber ich steck ja mein hinteres Laufrad auch ins RMX und des geht net wirklich gut auf dauer, drum ist da des größere Modell drinn.

G.


----------



## Masira (7. Mai 2008)

danke für die antworten ^^

die farbe ist für mich eher matt-olivgrün is schon ganz schön, und wir schon gesagt wurde sieht man es nciht so oft ;-)

so viel ich von der ausfahrt heute sagen kann harmonieren hinterbau und gabel schon sehr gut! 
das vorderrad hat bis jetzt super gehalten. ok, ich war auch erst zweimal damit im bikepark und so die monster dinger mach ich  etz auch net,aber bis jetzt keine probleme.

bei zeit (und geld ^^) kommt ne andere kefü, schaltwerk auch und sattel sowie kurbeln sind auch angedacht. die passende felge am vr darf dann natürlich nicht fehlen   
naja, mal sehn, is ja doch noch einiges was ich da vor habe   xD


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2008)

Ich dachte halt zuerst das dein neues Switch braun sei, aber ist ja dann doch das olivgrüne oder wie auch immer man die Farbe bezeichnen soll.

Schön! Viel Spaß!


----------



## DC. (11. Mai 2008)

wollte nochmal mein switch posten. 



freu mich schon wenn ich erste mal wieder in den bikepark kann


----------



## Saci (12. Mai 2008)

schickes switch - seltene farbe auf jeden fall.. ähm.. is doch nen 03er, oder? - was fürn dämpfer hasste dann drinne - wegen der einbaulänge von 172,xxmm?


----------



## DC. (12. Mai 2008)

immer noch 02er


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Mai 2008)

Vom letzten Wochenende in Ogau...


----------



## Redking (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo.
Heute bei der Tour habe ich es geschafft. 
Der Zweiten Marzocchi Bomber 2,6 ist nun hin.

Hier der Grund wieso nach 2350Kilometer endlich ein besserer Reifen her muss.












Der Reifen darf leichter als der Bomber sein. Bin ein Weichei und hüpfe maximal 1,5 Meter. Soll hinten gefahren werden.
Vorschläge??? 


Gruss
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2008)

Big Betty, Intense oder Minion Single Ply.

@Axel, Dein Switch ist echt ein Model! "Rechtsklick - Set as desktop wallpaper"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (14. Mai 2008)

Den Stock hast Du doch mit Absicht da rein gesteckt ...


----------



## Cascadeur (18. Mai 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=112317&sort=1&cat=42&page=1


----------



## wallbreaker (18. Mai 2008)

geht gar nicht !


----------



## DC. (18. Mai 2008)

soulbrothers switch ist echt zum niederknien  

aber das letzte gefällt mir auch ganz gut wobei ich kein fan von double track bin


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Big Betty, Intense oder Minion Single Ply.


Danke ich werde mal versuchen irgendeinen zu beschaffen. 



Jendo schrieb:


> Den Stock hast Du doch mit Absicht da rein gesteckt ...






Ja klar ich pumpe doch so gerne und schleppe immer einen 15 Schlüssel mit mir rum.

Gruss 
Klaus


----------



## baumschuppser (29. Mai 2008)

Hier meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (29. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## numinisflo (29. Mai 2008)

Inwiefern kann ich mir da den Zusammenhang erschließen?


----------



## decolocsta (29. Mai 2008)

Hab ich mich auch grad gefragt


----------



## luxuzz (29. Mai 2008)

Ups sry, mein Internet hat etwas gesponnen. 
War eigentlich für einen anderen Thread gedacht


----------



## Masira (29. Mai 2008)

aloha he, 

die antwort auf meine frage steht sicher iwo in diesem thread, aber die seitenzahl hält mich davon ab mich da durchzuklicken ^^
meine lager hinten in der nähe vom schaltwerk (komme grade nicht auf den richtigen begriff xD) sind leider ausgeschalgen, wo bekomme ich denn da zwei stück her?


----------



## decolocsta (29. Mai 2008)

http://www.bikeaction.de/

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Start.html


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Mai 2008)

In jedem Lagerhandel. Haben mich 6 das Stück gekostet.


----------



## haural (30. Mai 2008)

Oh mann, wenn ich die ganzen schönen Switches hier sehe bereue ich meinen Verkauf schon wieder...und dabei ist es erst eine Stunde her


----------



## bestmove (30. Mai 2008)

haural schrieb:


> Oh mann, wenn ich die ganzen schönen Switches hier sehe bereue ich meinen Verkauf schon wieder...und dabei ist es erst eine Stunde her



Mein Beileid, haural  ich bin z.Zt. richtig zufrieden mit meinem Switch. Das geht richtig geil ... hier mal ein aktuelles Foto vom heutigen Ausritt


----------



## luxuzz (30. Mai 2008)

Ist das ein roter Diabolus Vorbau ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (30. Mai 2008)

@bestmove: Wie war das Wetter heute in Winterberg? Laut Wetterbericht soll es nämlich dort regnen... (plus Gewitter)

Nochwas: Vorsicht mit der Sattelstütze! Nicht, dass sie noch die Feder beschädigt!


----------



## luxuzz (30. Mai 2008)

passiert bei mir  schon bei 0,5cm beim Rmx....


----------



## Jendo (31. Mai 2008)

Schaut schwer nach Straitline Vorbau und Pedale aus


----------



## luxuzz (31. Mai 2008)

Aber mal im Ernst, das geht doch niemals gut mit der Sattelstütze...
Wie gesagt beim Rmx reichen schon 5mm und es knallt an die Feder, während des einfederns.
Also müsste es doch auch locker aufschlagen beim Switch


----------



## bestmove (31. Mai 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Schaut schwer nach Straitline Vorbau und Pedale aus


Gut erkannt, Jendo  Die Sattelstütze werd ich wohl nochmal ein bissi kürzen obwohl es bisher eigentlich keine Probleme gab.

@Xexano
Wetter war ok, nicht einen Regentropfen, sogar gelegentlich mal ein wenig Sonne und Strecken und Lift waren richtig schön leer. Manchmal war man der Meinung man ist alleine ... ideal zum üben


----------



## twin_83 (1. Juni 2008)

Hi an alle Switch Liebhaber.

Ich habe mir vor ca. einem 3/4 Jahr ein Switch 2.0 (Farbe: olive)gekauft. Nach mehreren Bikeparkbesuchen musste ich allerdings feststellen, dass die Größenwahl meines Switchs (18") nicht gerad optimal für meine Körpergröße ist (bin 174cm). Der Rahmen ist top in Schuß, keine Kratzer oder Dellen.

Mein Anliegen:
Ich hätte gern eine Switch 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 in der Größe 16,5".
Wenn jemand Interesse hat einen 16,5" Rahmen gegen einen 18" Rahmen zu tauschen dann meldet euch bitte bei mir. 
Würde euch auch einen 16,5" Rahmen abkaufen wenn es ein faires Angebot ist.
Beim Tausch kann auch ein Werteausgleich zu eueren gunsten stattfinden.
Also bitte meldet euch, der Berg ruft und ich brauch dringend einen kleineren Bock zum biken. 

Mfg ben


----------



## wallbreaker (2. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meins auf einer extrem entspannten Feierabendrunde:













Was noch kommt ist die LG1 die zu Hause rumliegt und neue Reifen!
Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher was für Reifen, habt ihr Vorschläge ?


----------



## luxuzz (2. Juni 2008)

Minion 1ply 60a oder 40


----------



## wallbreaker (2. Juni 2008)

wenn dann die 60a ....
Ich habe zurzeit die 2-ply die sind sooo scheißn schwer !
Die 1-Ply gehen gut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (2. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte die 2ply 1450g die 1 ply hab ich jetzt mit 800g.
Jeweils die 60a Mischung , sehr stabil, viel Halt und die Langlebigkeit finde ich echt enorm


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2008)

Ich würde halt meine Reifenwahl mit meinem Einsatzbereich in Einklang bringen, das macht meistens recht viel Sinn.


----------



## wallbreaker (5. Juni 2008)

Der Einsatzbereich ist hauptsächlich begrenzt auf Bikeparkbesuche und Stadtouren wo es auch mal ruppiger wird !

Deswegen sollten es Reifen sein, welche einen guten Pannenschutz haben und dennoch einen nicht zu hohen Rollwiderstand.


----------



## luxuzz (6. Juni 2008)

Würde ich weiterhin bei der Meinung bleiben. 
Finde sie super. Rollwiderstand ist nicht zu hoch, schützt und fährt sich super

Gruß


----------



## bestmove (6. Juni 2008)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Der Einsatzbereich ist hauptsächlich begrenzt auf Bikeparkbesuche und Stadtouren wo es auch mal ruppiger wird !
> 
> Deswegen sollten es Reifen sein, welche einen guten Pannenschutz haben und dennoch einen nicht zu hohen Rollwiderstand.




Ich würde dir die Muddy Mary von Schwalbe ans Herz legen wollen. Gibt es auch in 2.35 ... fahre die 2.5er Version und bin mit den Dingern bisher sehr zufrieden!


----------



## numinisflo (6. Juni 2008)

Ich würde die Muddy Mary zu gerne auch mal testen, man hört ja viel gutes - obwohl ich sonst kein Schwalbe-Fan bin.
Was ich sehr empfehlen kann ist der Syncros BHT. Zwar recht massiv(g), aber als reiner Bergabreifen finde ich ihn wunderbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (6. Juni 2008)

hab auch schon viele reifen versucht und komme immer wieder zum high roller zurück, schwalbe ist fuer mich gestorgen ist einfach nicht mein ding und BB sind meiner meinung nach nur als alibi freeride reifen zu gebrauchen conti gefaellt mir wenig michelin soll noch gut sein WTB prowlerMX wäre noch ne alternative ... so muss jeder das richtige fuer sich finden ... das ss find ich schon sehr nice wobei ich 2009 immer noch auf eine 180mmFW version hoffe oder eins mit 2 optionen 160 oder 180 ala flatline ...


----------



## Saci (7. Juni 2008)

hier mal nen aktuelles bild von meinem geschweißten Switch - wart nur noch bis "big K" ausm urlaub kommt und ichs zum pulvern hinschicken kann .. aber mit der farbe bin ich ma au noned sicher..schwank iwie immer zwischen weiß, schwarz oder rot.. oder rot und schwarz (zweifarbig)


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2008)

Wie wäre es mit poliert und Klarlack.

G.


----------



## Saci (7. Juni 2008)

ähm.. neee, ganz und garned mein ding - mags eher dezent... nen schönes weiß is iwie immernoch mein favourit...oder vorne rot und hinterbau schwarz (so wie die nicolais- also au gleiche farbe).. oder schwarz matt .. aber da isses mit den lackschutzfolien, die ich draufmachn will, plööt. oder halt ganz rot... ODEr was agnz andres xD


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2008)

Bitte kein weiss!
Dieser "Trend" ist seit fast zwei Jahren schon vorbei. Schwarz ist zeitlos elegant


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. Juni 2008)

@saci:
Wenn du schon Nicolai erwähnst: 
Mal was ganz anderes: "Kryptonite Green" (muss man allerdings mögen - mir würde es gefallen.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Saci (7. Juni 2008)

@Jendo - wenn ichs weiß mach - dann nich wegen irgend nem trend, dens viell. mal gegeben hat und jetzt nicht mehr gibt, oder viell. doch noch gibt - sondern weil ichs voll schön find (inspiriert ham mich die weißen DEMO7s)

@bike-it-easy - ähmm.. die idee mit dem grün is mir auch schon durchn kopf gegangen - aber iwie mag ichs doch lieber dezent...und iwie würd ich halt gern die alten farben beibehalten (immerhin wars die canuck-lackierung)

...ach .. ich hasse solche entscheidungen xD 
- oohne witz!


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. Juni 2008)

Los, Farb- und Stilberatung! Was für ein Farbtyp ist Saci   ?

Mal im Ernst:
Da du schon weiße Parts (Vorbau, Pedale) dranhast, würde ich als zeitloses Design (für dich schon, weil du sie magst) den Hauptrahmen in weiß und den Hinterbau in schwarz nehmen. Sieht in meinen Augen irgendwie symmetrischer aus wegen der schwarzen Gabel. Komplett weiß geht natürlich auch, sieht dann aber aus wie ein nachgemachtes 2007er Switch.
Und wenn du noch ein paar Akzente setzen willst, nimm noch irgendeine rote Ecke am Sattel, oder eine rote Sattelklemme, rote Barcaps oder KB-Schrauben (weil du ja in den Gabeldecals auch schon etwas rot hast - dürfte Richtung rot elox gehen).

So, jetzt bin ich gespannt was noch für Vorschläge kommen. 
Der Saci weiß zum Schluß gar nicht mehr, was er nehmen soll   


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Lörr (7. Juni 2008)

versuch doch das canuck nachzumachen. vielleicht einfach weiß pulvern, dann n vorne rot drauf und n paar rote ahornblätter drauf kleben.


----------



## Saci (7. Juni 2008)

@ Lörr - als ich gesehn hab das der letzte beitrag von dir is - war ich mir sowas von hundert prozent sicher das iwo das wort GELB zu finden is.. aber - oh wunder - NIX  ... aber nee, des canuck nachzumachn is doof - weil mas eh ned so hinbekommt wis ma war und wenns anders aussieht siehts bestimmt voll billig aus... nene

@ bike-it...: hauptrahmen weiß und hinterbau schwarz... darüber habsch ja noch garnich nachgedcaht.. aber ne überlgung isses wert..dankee  - zum glück (mehr oder weniger) kommt "big K" erst im juli zurück ausm urlaub - bis dahin hab ich viell. sogar  nen plan wies aussehn soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (7. Juni 2008)

Hiermit plädiere ich für ein Rasta-Switch.


----------



## wallbreaker (8. Juni 2008)

Ich würde es dem Einsatzbereich anpassen, welche Farbe mein Rad bekommen sollte: 

Wenn es für die Stadt bzw. die Eisdiele ist würde ich sowas nehmen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/FlipFlop-Vulcano...ryZ18321QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wenn es eher für den Wald ist, dann würde ich matte Klebefolie oder Lack nehmen in beispielsweise Olive, marineblau/grau oder schwarz !


----------



## Saci (8. Juni 2008)

ok, dann wirds flip flop orange - baus ja au nur fürd eisdiele auf, des echt ne tolle idee *rolleyes*


----------



## wallbreaker (9. Juni 2008)

Und nun was aus der Abteilung politische Einstellung und Frisuren: 

IRO NIE !


----------



## Jeru (9. Juni 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hiermit plädiere ich für ein Rasta-Switch.



yeah... ^^


----------



## Saci (9. Juni 2008)

rasta? - wie stellt ihr euch das vor? .. kanns mir grad echt ned vorstellen - vor allem das es gut aussieht


----------



## luxuzz (9. Juni 2008)

Rote Sitzstreben, Gelbes Unterohr und Grünes Oberrohr


----------



## Saci (9. Juni 2008)

boar.. ihr habt doch einen anner klatsche  - NIE IM LEBEN!!! xD


----------



## luxuzz (9. Juni 2008)

Ich fands mega geil  Weils keiner hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (9. Juni 2008)

"*Lang lebe die individuelle Gestaltung*" gell? 

also ich fänd das mal sehr interessant


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juni 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Rote Sitzstreben, Gelbes Unterohr und Grünes Oberrohr



genau. Das kam in den 90ern schon cool:


----------



## luxuzz (9. Juni 2008)

nä erstens hat das ding kein streiffenlook sondern ist zusammengewürfelt
und zweitens hat es mehr als 3 farben

Ok offtopic aber lustig zum Thema :






da das Rastafari Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2008)

Gabs aber auchschonmal von Würfel....wobei ich jetzt net weiß ob des amals in Serie ging.

G.


----------



## Xexano (10. Juni 2008)

Weiß/Schwarz Kombo wäre echt interessant. Ich würde aber folgendes mal ausprobieren:

Steuerrohr, Oberrohr, Unterrohr und Sitzrohr weiß

Hinterbau und *"Dämpferbefestigung" (das Verbindungs-Teil zwischen Ober- u. Unterrohr, wo der Dämpfer befestigt ist) *usw. in schwarz (sozusagen ne "Black Connection")


Oder:

Alles in XTR Grey


----------



## Saci (10. Juni 2008)

@ xexano - vereinfacht gesagt - hauptrahmen weiß - hinterbau inkl. umlenkhebel (wobei der ja schon schwarz is) schwarz... fänd ich iwie au ne gute idee  
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (10. Juni 2008)

Ich meine mit meiner Beschreibung nicht den Umlenkhebel... genau eben das andere Ende des Dämpfers meine ich!


----------



## Saci (10. Juni 2008)

aahh.. also da wo die schweißnaht drauf is.. hmm..a ber wie macht man den übergang.. glaub des plööt - bzw. weiß ich ned ob ich des so machn lassen kann mit pulvern ...


----------



## Jako (11. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen, ich fahre zur zeit ein slayer (siehe sig.) und spiele jetzt mit dem gedanken mir ein switch zuzulegen (das freeriden und bikepark fahren macht gerade so spaß! wie groß ist der unterschied zwischen einem 06/07 switch und meinem slayer? oder soll ich doch gleich ein rmx oder flatline aufbauen? mein slayer ist zum touren jetzt schon etwas grenzwertig - dafür kommt dann was anders her.... hat jemand erfahrung zwischen slayer und switch? gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Jako,
kommt drauf an wieviel du noch vor hast  ich denke ein 07er Switch bringt es völlig und wird eine Bereicherung sein! Nur für Touren wirds ein bissi schwer werden aber es geht ... und fürn AlpenX wäre es wirklich nicht zu empfehlen, denn 17,x Kg und entsprechende Reifen machen sich schon bemerkbar. Aber ist auf jeden Fall die bessere "Slayer-Alternative". RMX oder Flatline würde ich wohl erst in Betracht ziehen wenn ich mich an Roadgaps etc. ran mache ...


----------



## Jako (12. Juni 2008)

hi bestmove, roadgaps werden es wohl nicht mehr werden.... deshalb habe ich ja schon das switch in betracht gezogen.... wie lassen sich denn schaltbare kettenführungen fahren? damit habe ich noch gar keine erfahrung - zwei kettenblätter möchte ich nämlich schon hinbauen. gruß jako


----------



## numinisflo (12. Juni 2008)

Du musst dir auf jeden Fall genauestens über deinen Einsatzbereich im klaren sein, ich fahre ja (noch) ein 2005er Switch und ein RMX u. bin beide sowohl im Bikepark als auch beispielsweise am Lago gefahren. Das RMX ist ein geiles Bike, aber auf kurvigen, ja teils verwinkelten Lagotrails einfach schwer zu fahren, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. 
Bin mal mit dem Kollegen Jendo zusammen gefahren, er mit dem Switch, ich mit dem RMX. In den kurvigen Bereichen konnte ich nicht ganz mithalten, wenn es jedoch brutal grob und rumplig wurde hatte er dann Probleme mitzuhalten.


----------



## Jako (12. Juni 2008)

.....ich möchte sowas wie lago und bikepark fahren, monstergaps werde ich nicht springen... ich fahre am liebsten kleinere und mittlere sprünge mit flow und schwierige trailpassagen. mein slayer ist für bikepark und touren jeweils nur "die hälfte". für touren hole ich mir dann mal ein element oder vielleicht die neue "140er" klasse von rocky?? in ogau bin ich das 180er flatline probegefahren - hat schon riesig spaß gemacht und war ein gewaltiger unterschied zum slayer. ich glaube aber das das switch für mich reicht..... gruß jako


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Juni 2008)

Hey, auch wenn es gerade nicht in die aktuelle Diskussion passt, wollte ich nochmal das Ergebnis meiner Reklamation kund tun. Zur Erinnerung, ich hatte einen Riss im Hauptrahmen, hier nochmal das Foto:







Nach über sechs Wochen habe ich nun meinen Rahmen zurück erhalten. Der vordere Hauprahmen wurde erneuert, das ganze sieht nun so aus:







Der Rahmen steht im Bikemarkt, da ich mein Slayer behalten werde...

So long!


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Juni 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich fahre zur zeit ein slayer (siehe sig.) und spiele jetzt mit dem gedanken mir ein switch zuzulegen (das freeriden und bikepark fahren macht gerade so spaß! wie groß ist der unterschied zwischen einem 06/07 switch und meinem slayer? oder soll ich doch gleich ein rmx oder flatline aufbauen? mein slayer ist zum touren jetzt schon etwas grenzwertig - dafür kommt dann was anders her.... hat jemand erfahrung zwischen slayer und switch? gruß jako



Hatte den Slayer,bin das FL gefahren und habe das Switch.
Meine Empfehlung für deinen Fall:SWITCH



Jako schrieb:


> wie lassen sich denn schaltbare kettenführungen fahren? damit habe ich noch gar keine erfahrung - zwei kettenblätter möchte ich nämlich schon hinbauen. gruß jako



Mit *MRP*-LRP und *E.13 *DRS hab ich bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.Funzen 1A!Die Truvativ Shiftguide funktioniert auch prima,ist aber recht schwer.



Jako schrieb:


> .....ich möchte sowas wie lago und bikepark fahren, monstergaps werde ich nicht springen... ich fahre am liebsten kleinere und mittlere sprünge mit flow und schwierige trailpassagen. mein slayer ist für bikepark und touren jeweils nur "die hälfte". für touren hole ich mir dann mal ein element oder vielleicht die neue "140er" klasse von rocky?? in ogau bin ich das 180er flatline probegefahren - hat schon riesig spaß gemacht und war ein gewaltiger unterschied zum slayer. ich glaube aber das das switch für mich reicht..... gruß jako



Genau,wie genau schon erwähnt für den von dir beschriebenen Einsatzzweck:SWITCH!

Wenns dir nicht allzu sehr eilt...ich bin vom 7.7 -23/24.7 wieder unten am Riegsee/Murnau und dann natürlich auch öfter mal in Ogau...kannst du gerne eine Testfahrt mit meinem Switch machen.


----------



## Frorider86 (12. Juni 2008)

Moin,

ich habe/hatte haargenau den selben Riss!
Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das nicht der Rahmen betroffen ist, sondern der Lack. Da nach ausbau der Lager keine Beschädigungen am Alu erkennbar sind.
Oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung komplett daneben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (12. Juni 2008)

hi soulbrother, danke für die antwort, ich wollte dir schon eine pn schicken und dich mal um deine meinung fragen....... super angebot von dir, aber ich vermute fast das ich um diese zeit schon mit einem switch in ogau bin..... vielleicht sehen wir uns ja. für mich steht bei meinen 1,83 eigentlich ein 18" fest - schon oder? gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (12. Juni 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Hatte den Slayer,bin das FL gefahren und habe das Switch...



Hi, was wäre deiner Meinung nach der bessere Tourer, ein Switch --> bis 2005 oder ein Slayer ab 2006? Das Switch SL ist sogar noch leichter, ich tendiere zum Switch ...


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Juni 2008)

Na dann lass uns doch einfach demnächst mal was ausmachen bzgl. Ogau...am besten PN.

Meins ist ein 18er und ich bin 1,74...passt mir perfekt.Bei deiner Größe würde ich fast dazu raten,wenn möglich,18" u. 19" auszuprobieren.
Ich denke du könntest beide fahren,*je nach Vorliebe*.Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Größen ist nicht sooo groß.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hi, was wäre deiner Meinung nach der bessere Tourer, ein Switch --> bis 2005 oder ein Slayer ab 2006? Das Switch SL ist sogar noch leichter, ich tendiere zum Switch ...



Mein Switch Pro und des Slayer SXC fahren sich fast identisch.
Wennste mehr Touren fährst würde ich eher zum SXC greifen. 
Ist auch auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt.
Des Switch ist ein Stück verspielter im Bergabbetrieb und beim Blödsinn machen.

G.


----------



## numinisflo (12. Juni 2008)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Bild meines Switch. Es hat sich allerdings das RMX ins Bild geschlichen...









Und zu jakos Fragestellung: Würde an deiner Stelle definitiv zu einem Switch tendieren. Größenmäßig trennen uns nur wenige mm und ich bin mit 18" bisher immer am besten gefahren, jedoch ist dies eine äußerst subjektive Angelegenheit.


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Juni 2008)

@ Frorider86: Bei mir ging der Riss definitiv durch das komplette Alu, von aussen bis nach innen. Ist wohl eine Schwäche die hauptsächlich bei den SL´s auftritt. Mit dem neuen Hauptrahmen dürfte das aber nun kein Problem mehr sein!

@ bestmove: Ich hatte das Switch SL und momentan ein Slayer. Ich kann auch keinen riesen Unterschied feststellen, bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden gewesen. Das SL und das normale Switch unterscheiden sich im Gewicht nicht wirklich, die Haupteinsparung entstand wohl durch die Verwendung eines Luftdämpfers... Schau mal im Bikemarkt, vielleicht wäre mein Rahmen was für Dich.


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Juni 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hi, was wäre deiner Meinung nach der bessere Tourer, ein Switch --> bis 2005 oder ein Slayer ab 2006? Das Switch SL ist sogar noch leichter, ich tendiere zum Switch ...



Das ist echt schwierig,ich fand sie beide ganz gut,beim Slayer hat mich ab und zu mal gestört,daß ich beim Überfahren dicker Wurzeln oder beim Treten in Kurvenlage das Pedal Bodenkontakt bekam.Andererseits fand ich beim Slayer wiederum die Sitzposition (mehr *im *Bike als beim Switch) ziemlich cool.Das SL ist leichter und tourt sich auch perfekt.
Ich kanns dir echt nicht sagen,ich bin mit beiden sehr gut getourt  

Hey,hol dir nen Pipeline,ist 2 Kilo leichter,variabler,pflegeleichter und kann beim Touren auch alles was die beiden anderen können und kaum einer hat eins   

Aber vielleicht hilft dir ja,daß die Drea viel lieber ihren Slayer SXC fährt als vorher ihr Switch SL.Sie ist der Meinung damit viel entspannter zu fahren,wegen Sitzposition u. Federungseigenschaft des Hinterbaus.


----------



## bestmove (12. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Switch Pro und des Slayer SXC fahren sich fast identisch.
> Wennste mehr Touren fährst würde ich eher zum SXC greifen.
> Ist auch auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt.
> Des Switch ist ein Stück verspielter im Bergabbetrieb und beim Blödsinn machen.
> ...



Ich möchte einen verspielten Tourer, ich finde das SXC eben nicht ganz so verspielt. Einen Luftdämpfer könnte ich auch in ein Switch SL einbauen ...

@numinisflo
pöses RMX  schönes Bild und noch bessere Bikes


----------



## Jako (12. Juni 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Meins ist ein 18er und ich bin 1,74...passt mir perfekt.Bei deiner Größe würde ich fast dazu raten,wenn möglich,18" u. 19" auszuprobieren.
> Ich denke du könntest beide fahren,*je nach Vorliebe*.Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Größen ist nicht sooo groß.



....also das switch gibts ja nur in 19,5" als nächste größe - mein slayer war ein 19" und es soll ja eher freeridelastiger werden - ich bin mir eigentlich schon sehr sicher das ich ein 18" nehmen werde. noch andere meinungen bei körpergröße 1,83m?? gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeru (12. Juni 2008)

18"   !!!

bin 1,87 und fahre selber 18"


----------



## Jendo (12. Juni 2008)

@ Flo: das Switch ist einfach zu gut! Aber ich will immer noch deine Spins haben


----------



## Levty (12. Juni 2008)

Interessante Diskussion hier, möchte mich auch einklinken. 
Bin auf der Suche nache einem Tourer, mit dem man auch mal in den Bikepark kann. Meine Signatur spricht ja dafür, allerdings bin ich gerade auf einen Slayer Rahmen gestoßen der mir sehr zuspricht, in den USA allerdings, und das Switch aus dem Bikemarkt. Beide in 18" und zum nahezu gleichen Preis.
Jetzt stellt sich aber nicht die Frage des Preises, sondern des Rades an sich.

Das Switch erscheint mir eher für DH ausgelegt zu sein, als das Slayer, rein optisch. Technisch weiß ich es nicht. Was für Unterschiede im Federsystem gibt es zwischen dem Slayer und dem Switch? Beides 4-Gelenker oder ist das Switch ein unterstützter Eingelenker? Wenn ja, fällt das raus! (Und wie es aussieht, ist es ein Eingelenker).

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2008)

sind beide abgestütze Eingelenker, aber wieso fallen die raus?

und ja, das Switch ist eher für den Bikepark ausgelegt....zumindest das neuere, das alte geht auch gut als Allroundwaffe...

Das Slayer kann man eig. auch für alles gebrauchen, ist aber nicht ganz so Parktauglich, durch tourenlastigere Geo, aber
Spaß kann man trotzdem Bergab en Masse haben...


----------



## numinisflo (12. Juni 2008)

Beides abgestützte Eingelenker.

Edit: Deco war schneller.


----------



## Levty (12. Juni 2008)

Weil ich seit 3 Jahren nur das eine fahre, und möchte was neues ausprobieren. Schade...
Mensch, dann ist die Auswahl doch nicht so groß. Rotwild hat mir ein Upgrade auf ein neues Modell angeboten, aber weiß nicht ob ich einen weiteren Rahmen von denen haben möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (12. Juni 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> @ Flo: das Switch ist einfach zu gut! Aber ich will immer noch deine Spins haben



Danke Robert. Wenn du magst bewahre ich sie dir auf. Bist sie ja auch fast so viel gefahren wie ich...


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2008)

naja, das gleiche Anlenkungssystem bedeutet ja nicht das es sich gleich anfühlt....oft liegen welten dazwischen, und das Slayer und Switch haben echt top Hinterbauten....


----------



## Levty (12. Juni 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Slayer und Switch haben echt top Hinterbauten....


Was anderes habe ich im RM Forum auch nicht erwartet 

Bin noch am Grübeln, vll wirds doch das Switch...oder Slayer... Brauch nur einen guten Beweggrund.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2008)

Hehe, ich hab nichtmal ein Switch, oder RM  auch wenns das RM Forum ist, kannst du Objektive Aussagen bekommen


----------



## Jako (16. Juni 2008)

yeeaah, hab mein switch zusammengestellt, am mittwoch kann ich es abholen   ich freu´ mich wie ein schnitzel..... bin schon gespannt was ihr zu meinem bike sagt  fotos folgen..... gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (16. Juni 2008)

Cool  Wo hast du denn noch ein Switch her bekommen und welche Farbe wird es haben?


----------



## Jako (16. Juni 2008)

mmmmhhh!!! es sieht wahnsinnig aus  nur vom feinsten  jetzt mache ich euch mal richtig neugierig  fotos kommen ....händereib - gruß jako


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> ....also das switch gibts ja nur in 19,5" als nächste größe - mein slayer war ein 19" und es soll ja eher freeridelastiger werden - ich bin mir eigentlich schon sehr sicher das ich ein 18" nehmen werde. noch andere meinungen bei körpergröße 1,83m?? gruß jako



Ich fahre bei 1,80m das 16,5" Switch! Aber du hast dich ja schon entschieden.

@bestmove 
Mein Switch 3.0 wiegt aber 20,4 Kg. Gut mit leichteren Reifen kann ich fast 1,5 Kilo sparen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Juni 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> mmmmhhh!!! es sieht wahnsinnig aus  nur vom feinsten  jetzt mache ich euch mal richtig neugierig  fotos kommen ....händereib - gruß jako



Fies! Wird dein Slayer verkauft?


----------



## Jako (16. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Fies! Wird dein Slayer verkauft?



verkauft wird rahmen slayer 90 19", fox 36er talas rc2, dt-swiss 1750 mit kit und MM 2.35, avid jusiy 7 und deus 90mm vorbau. deus kurbel geht an mein stahlrenner, rest wird am switch verarbeitet..... jetzt wisst ihr schon mal das eine 66er sl ata, atlas lenker, xt umwerfer und x-0 schaltung dran sein wird. rest wird neu. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (16. Juni 2008)

Was für ein Switch wird es denn werden? Bilder?


----------



## Jako (17. Juni 2008)

@numinisflo, ich will euch doch auf die folter spannen (siehe eine seite vorher) bilder kommen morgen - eins habe ich noch vergessen, meine race face griffe kommen auch dran..... gruß jako


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Juni 2008)

Wird aber schon ein neues Modell? Ich tippe auf ein Canuck  oder ein weißes


----------



## Jako (17. Juni 2008)

...... es wird ein switch !!! ist doch egal ob altes oder neues.....


----------



## LautSprecher (18. Juni 2008)

4:13 und noch keine Bilder?  Mach mal ein bisschen hinne


----------



## luxuzz (18. Juni 2008)

6:57h immernoch keine *gg*


----------



## Jako (18. Juni 2008)

aahhh das interesse steigt - ich hoffe mein switch wird den erwartungen gerecht......  muß erst noch warten bis die sonne raus kommt bevor ich fotos mache....


----------



## luxuzz (18. Juni 2008)

Die Sonne ist bei usn seit 7h draußen, also los mach Fotos 
Ist immerhin schon 9:50h ^^


----------



## kleiner rocky (18. Juni 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> muß erst noch warten bis die sonne raus kommt bevor ich fotos mache....




also hell is es schon ne ganze weile....  
wo bleiben denn nu die pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (18. Juni 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> also hell is es schon ne ganze weile....
> wo bleiben denn nu die pics



Hehehe, bin sowas von gespannt, das glaubste nicht. Wann kommen die Fotos?!!


----------



## cliomare (18. Juni 2008)

hallo,

kann mir jemand eine dämpferabstimmung für ein switch LE empfehlen?

ich habe den roco tst r, bis auf den sag ist er noch so wie original ausgeliefert eingestellt.
ich selber wiege samt ausrüstung 80kg, fahre teilweise technische trails, teilweise schnellere strecken mit kleineren sprüngen und manchmal bikepark mit mittleren sprüngen.

irgendwie kommts mir so vor als würd der dämpfer nicht ideal arbeiten, kanns jetzt aber auch nicht genauer beschreiben.
da ich es hasse lang rumzuexperimentieren sondern einfach fahren will, wärs super wenn ihr mir eine empfehlung geben könntet, wie ich den dämpfer einstellen soll.

vom TST und Sag abgesehen kann man eh nur zwei sahen verändern (luft und rebound)? was würdet ihr da empfehlen?

grüße!


----------



## Jako (18. Juni 2008)

....und hier ist es  ich finds wahnsinn  gruß jako


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. Juni 2008)

Doch sieht schick aus ... gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!

Viel Spaß damit und nicht gleich kaputt machen


----------



## bestmove (18. Juni 2008)

Au ja, sehr lecker  Find ich richtig schick, fährst du damit jetzt auch Touren? Wo liegt das Gewicht, ich schätze mal bei 18,5 Kg?! Auf jeden Fall, viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!!


----------



## Jako (18. Juni 2008)

danke danke, das gewicht weiß ich noch nicht genau - ich befürchte eher 19 kg - aber egal. ich habe mir zumindest mal meine deus-stütze mit sattel aufgehoben, möchte schon die ein oder andere freeridetour damit fahren. ich werde berichten..... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (18. Juni 2008)

Hey jako  
Tolles Bike, die Farbe ist der Hammer. Wünsch dir viel, viel Spaß damit! Bin gestern auch kurz mal mit nem Switch gefahren, denke das es schon für Touren geeignet ist. Sag mir aber mal bitte wo du den Frame her hast!  
Gruß Robin


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. Juni 2008)

Was für ein geiler Rahmen! 
Eine echte Seltenheit. Gibt ja nur 25 Stück davon. Ende Mai war in der eBucht so ein nagelneuer Rahmen zu haben, aber die Größe hat leider nicht gepasst.  Ist das ein 18" Rahmen?
Viel Spaß damit.

MfG


----------



## Switchy (18. Juni 2008)

Und hier mal meins  im aktuellen stand und touren ausstattung


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juni 2008)

Beide sehr, sehr geil! Das Switch gefällt mir immer besser.
Naja, was soll's, ich bringe ja nicht mal das Slayer an seine Grenzen...


----------



## Jako (18. Juni 2008)

so, erste testfahrt - kann der hinterbau normal auch feine sachen (wurzeln usw.) wegbügeln? das erste eindämpfen ist im vergleich zum slayer irgendwie mehr wie ein "klopfen" als ein feinfühliges einfedern.... wenn ich neben dem bike stehe, den sattel fest in die hand nehme und den hinterbau hochhebe und wieder auf den boden schlage macht es auch einen "schlag" statt gleich fein einzufedern. dämpferschrauben sind überprüft, oder erwarte ich von einem groben switch zuviel? gruß jako


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. Juni 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> so, erste testfahrt - kann der hinterbau normal auch feine sachen (wurzeln usw.) wegbügeln? das erste eindämpfen ist im vergleich zum slayer irgendwie mehr wie ein "klopfen" als ein feinfühliges einfedern.... wenn ich neben dem bike stehe, den sattel fest in die hand nehme und den hinterbau hochhebe und wieder auf den boden schlage macht es auch einen "schlag" statt gleich fein einzufedern. dämpferschrauben sind überprüft, oder erwarte ich von einem groben switch zuviel? gruß jako



Braucht der Dämpfer möglicherweise noch eine längere "Einfahrphase"? Ist doch nagelneu, oder?


----------



## Jako (18. Juni 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Braucht der Dämpfer möglicherweise noch eine längere "Einfahrphase"? Ist doch nagelneu, oder?



....wenn´s nur das wäre, wäre ich ja zufrieden.....  gruß jako


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. Juni 2008)

Nimm mal das TST vom Dämpfer komplett raus.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## bestmove (18. Juni 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Nimm mal das TST vom Dämpfer komplett raus.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> bike-it-easy



Yep, hört sich sehr danach an ...


----------



## Jako (18. Juni 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Nimm mal das TST vom Dämpfer komplett raus.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> bike-it-easy



....und dann? soll das heißen das der TST kaputt ist?  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (18. Juni 2008)

Welche Einstellung hast du beim TST? CL? Versuch mal die Mittelstellung oder "DS" ... dann wäre TST komplett raus.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Juni 2008)

...nein,das bedeutet,daß du zuviel Druckstufe eingestellt hast.Ist zu vergleichen mit PP bei Fox.

 schickes Switch!


----------



## Jako (18. Juni 2008)

ok, war nur bei hebel kpl. auf DS. bei AM und CL war es nicht - es war zu wenig kompensatorluftdruck drin - jetzt passt es  so ein forum ist einfach spitze  gruß jako


----------



## jota (20. Juni 2008)

nur mal so ...
ich verkaufe meinen 05er sl rahmen.


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Juni 2008)

Fährt eigentlich jmd. mit seinem 06/07 Switch primär Touren?


----------



## cliomare (20. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jmd. mit seinem 06/07 Switch primär Touren?



Ich zum Beispiel. Find die Sitzposition sehr angenehm, in Verbindung mit einer absenkbaren 66 und 2 Kettenblättern (22-32). Gewicht wird wohl so 20kg sein, find das jetzt aber nicht so arg.
Im Schnitt sind meine Touren 600hm lang, können aber auch bis zu 1500hm lang werden. 
Ich hab das Switch noch nicht lang und bin mit dem Rad erst max. 700hm gefahren, denk aber daß die langen Touren genauso gehen. Viel schwerer wie mein altes Rad ists ja nicht.

Also wenn man konditionell gut drauf ist, kann man das Switch auch als Touenfreerider hernehmen.


----------



## bestmove (20. Juni 2008)

cliomare schrieb:


> ...
> Also wenn man konditionell gut drauf ist, kann man das Switch auch als Touenfreerider hernehmen.



Hehe, so kann man das sagen! Man merkt schon ein Unterschied auf Touren z.B. beim Umstieg vom SXC auf Switch. Die dickeren Reifen, das Mehrgewicht lässt die ganze Sache schon etwas schwerer werden aber wie schon oben gesagt - es geht!! Ein AlpenX würd ich nu nicht grade machen


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Juni 2008)

Bin mir halt doch noch unsicher..Switch (leider schwer zu bekommen ), Bullit oder doch ein Mbuzi? Hat wer Tipps?


----------



## Jako (20. Juni 2008)

hier mal meins in der tourenversion mit eingefahrener 66er SL ATA.... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (20. Juni 2008)

Unglaublich schön, was wiegt es ungefähr mit dem Aufbau? 

Und wo hast du den Rahmen her?


----------



## Jako (20. Juni 2008)

in dieser tourenversion 17kg, mit 6.1 und minion 2.5 wie vorher abgebildet wiegt es 19kg. gruß jako


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Juni 2008)

Geil! Gewicht ist doch okey für ein Tourenfreerider, wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual


----------



## Jeru (20. Juni 2008)

@Jako

18" ?


----------



## Jako (20. Juni 2008)

jep 18". gruß jako


----------



## cliomare (20. Juni 2008)

An alle LE Fahrer mit Roco TST R:

wie würdet ihr den Dämpfer bei einem Fahrergewicht von 80Kg abstimmen. Einsatzgebiet ist universell von technischen Trails über schnelle Passagen mit kleinen Sprüngen bis Bikepark mit mittleren Sprüngen.
Ich bekomm die Abstimmung bei mir irgendwie nicht so ganz hin.

Und wißt ihr ob man die Abdeckkappe für den Ausgleichsbehälter nachbestellen kann. Oder gleich drauf verzichten (hab meine verloren).

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (20. Juni 2008)

was ist denn eigetlich ein Switch LE ?

Die Abstimmung des Roco bezieht sich doch sicherlich nur auf das TST. Da pumpst Du soviel Luft rein wie Du möchtest das die Plattform funktioniert. ansonsten lässt du sie leer (eventuell mindestdruck!).


----------



## Jako (20. Juni 2008)

LE = Limited Edition = SE = Spezial Edition = team oder stalth oder tarnt....

ich wiege auch ca. 80 kg und habe 13 bar reingepumpt..... gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab meinem Switch heute mal ein paar neue Bremsen spendiert:





Momentanes Switch-Gewicht *15,89Kg *


----------



## bestmove (21. Juni 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...
> Momentanes Switch-Gewicht *15,89Kg *



Das ma nen klasse Gewicht  Ein DHX 5 Air aus 2008 (200/57) passt nicht in ein Switch 2007, welchen DHX Air hast du in deinem Switch verbaut??


----------



## wallbreaker (21. Juni 2008)

@Soulbrother: 
Laufen die neuen XTs genauso wie die alten ? 
Wäre ja der Hammer und wenn sie besser laufen sogar der Oberhammer, da sogar die Optik stimmt !


----------



## Jendo (21. Juni 2008)

Ist die Frage ob die alten noch besser funktionieren können als die alten...


----------



## wallbreaker (21. Juni 2008)

sie wars ... entschuldigt ich war lange pokern ..... !


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Juni 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Das ma nen klasse Gewicht  Ein DHX 5 Air aus 2008 (200/57) passt nicht in ein Switch 2007, welchen DHX Air hast du in deinem Switch verbaut??



 sowas dummes aber auch 
Die DHX Air´s passen halt generell nicht,egal welches Bj.,an den Dämpferabmessungen hat sich ja nichts geändert.
Wenn du unbedingt einen Air drin haben willst,dann wirst du um eine Modifikation nicht herumkommen.Ich denke,du wirst selbst drauf kommen was dazu nötig ist,ich will hier niemanden zu irgend etwas verleiten 



wallbreaker schrieb:


> @Soulbrother:
> Laufen die alten XTs genauso wie die alten ?
> Wäre ja der Hammer und wenn sie besser laufen sogar der Oberhammer, da sogar die Optik stimmt !



Ob die alten wie die alten laufen ...ich denke schon,aber wohin denn eigentlich?

O.k. mal soviel dazu: Der Griff der Neuen ist einfach genial und der macht den großen Unterschied.Das ist schon eine sehr geile Bremse...mir jedenfalls taugt sie sehr,sonst hätte ich mittlerweile nicht schon den 3. Satz an meinen Bikes verbaut.


----------



## bestmove (21. Juni 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> sowas dummes aber auch
> Die DHX Air´s passen halt generell nicht,egal welches Bj.,an den Dämpferabmessungen hat sich ja nichts geändert.
> Wenn du unbedingt einen Air drin haben willst,dann wirst du um eine Modifikation nicht herumkommen.Ich denke,du wirst selbst drauf kommen was dazu nötig ist,ich will hier niemanden zu irgend etwas verleiten



Ich bin höchst zufrieden mit meinem Roco aber nen Kumpel hatte mit einem Air geliebäugelt. Dann werd ich dein Rätsel mal weitergeben  danke für die klare Aussage das sie generell nicht passen  Sowas dummes aber auch


----------



## lanno (22. Juni 2008)

so, hier mal mein switch in aktueller ausführung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (22. Juni 2008)

Man sieht halt leider recht wenig auf den Bildern.


----------



## lanno (22. Juni 2008)

shit, aber wie bekomm ich die gross gepostet?


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

Grafikadresse kopieren und hier einfügen:


----------



## lanno (22. Juni 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Grafikadresse kopieren und hier einfügen:



na denn mal besten dank, die heckansicht dann mal hier!


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Juni 2008)

Kein Problem ;-) schönes Bike!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28. Juni 2008)

Hab meinem Switch mal neue kurbeln und Laufräder gegönnt


----------



## wuidara (28. Juni 2008)

Servus zusammen!
Verkaufe meinen Switch 3.0 Rahmen aus 2006, näheres hier


----------



## Lieser (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo !!!
Also ich hab auch ein Switch aber leider zum Verkauf. Also wer interesse hat kann es sich ja mal anschauen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/120813/cat/42

Bei Fragen einfach anschreiben


----------



## Masira (4. Juli 2008)

um dem thread mal wenigstens ein bisschen leben einzuhauchen und von den (schon fast deprimierenden) verkaufsanzeigen wegzukommen mal ne kleine spielerei von mir ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lieser (5. Juli 2008)

warum den deprimierend das ist eher dein bild dafür hätte ja wohl auch ein cc rad gereicht


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Juli 2008)

@ Lieser: Einer der dümmsten Kommentare die ich seit langem gelesen habe!


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juli 2008)

Lieser schrieb:


> warum den deprimierend das ist eher dein bild dafür hätte ja wohl auch ein cc rad gereicht



Schön dass du dein Rad verkaufst


----------



## Lieser (5. Juli 2008)

mein gott was seit ihr alles für heuler hier


----------



## kearny (6. Juli 2008)

also ich will mich ja in nichts einmischen aber ich habe das gefühl ihr stellt euch echt alle ein bißchen an fahrt mehr rad als ******* zu schreiben und zu dem bild ich will ja nicht meckern aber sieht schon seltsam aus der grinsetyp


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2008)

R.I.P.

war mal der coolste Thread im Forum....

heute hat ja wirklich alles und jeder ein Rocky Logo als Avatarbild, verbundenheit zum Biken jedoch scheinen die wenigsten zu haben.

Masira, tolles Bild, tolles grinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (7. Juli 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Word! Benutzt erstmal Satzzeichen, eure Posts kann man sonst verdammt schwer lesen. Bild ist auch gut und außerdem muss so das Gesicht aussehen wenn man Rocky fährt 

Edit: 





> mein gott was seit ihr alles für heuler hier


Lern du erstmal Deutsch mein Freund.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> .....und außerdem muss so das Gesicht aussehen wenn man Rocky fährt...




So isses

G.


----------



## Switchy (15. Juli 2008)

So nochmal meins in seiner FR ausrüstung und ein update.


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juli 2008)

Mir persönlich ist es ein wenig zu weiß, aber die Teileauswahl ist natürlich nicht von schlechten Eltern! So ein Chris King LRS ist schon eine heiße Angelegenheit.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön Switchy! Das nimmt doch gestallt an!
Komm doch mal wieder in O'gau vorbei auf ne Runde.. Würd mich freuen...

So nebenbei.. Mit deinem Arbeitgeber hab ich diesen Monat noch 2x das Vergnügen 

Bis dann,


----------



## Switchy (16. Juli 2008)

Ja langsam nimmt es gestallt an.
Ja mit dem weiss reicht es auch langsam.  Ab nun noch goldene Teile und sonst klassisch schwarz. 
Ja Mario da du ja mit meinen Arbeitgeber soviel auf achse bist  sollten wir dann mal was abkaspern oder so, aber Markus und ich haben uns schon für 26 oder 27 was vorgenommen. O'gau zu besuchen 

gruss Chris


----------



## swuzzi (17. Juli 2008)

Kleiner Tipp:
Ich würde unter die Kabelbinder Gummi legen,da sonst der Rahmen richtig schöne schmiergelkratzer bekommt.Spreche da leider aus erfahrung.1x Nachts auf Tour mit der Sigma,abgemacht -ach du sch....!Selbst durch pollieren gingen Sie nicht weg!!!!
Wäre echt schade drum....
Denn so ein schönes Rad,sollte nicht durch Licht leiden!!!Sehr schön aufgebaut....Kompliment!!!
Gruss


----------



## s.d (17. Juli 2008)

Watch This!!! my new ride:










mehr in der Gallery


----------



## DC. (17. Juli 2008)

socken passen zum bike
würde aber den einen oder anderen aufkleber abmachen.....


----------



## s.d (18. Juli 2008)

Awa, die aufbepper san die ärgschte sach! Woasch eh, banshee dropmashine! Und mit dem 19,5er rahmen! Ists a suppr cross country bike!
Zewas, dawei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (18. Juli 2008)

@swuzzi
Danke für den Tip mit dem Klebern werde ich beherzigen die drunter zu machen damit das nicht scheuert.


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juli 2008)

Die Aufkleber gefallen mir auch nicht, aber das ist ja egal, würde trotzdem gerne ein Bild der kompletten Seitenansicht bzw. des kompletten Bikes sehen. 
Welche Bikes fährst du jetzt eigentlich alle bzw. hast du alle in deinem Besitz?


----------



## bestmove (21. Juli 2008)

Moin Leute, falls einer was Feines im Keller hat und das für ein marktgerechten Preis veräußern möchte, sollte er sein Switch (ab Modell 2006) hier anbieten


----------



## s.d (21. Juli 2008)

Also des rote switch is nich meins es wurde aber von mir mit den Banshee, specialized, umf ect Aufkleber designt damit es ein bisschen aus dem Einheitsbrei Sticht. Bis auf das flow DJ hab ich alle Bikes und fahre auch mit allen nur mit manchen etwas mehr als mit den anderen.
So das waren jetzt meine 3 Beiträge für dieses Jahr viel Spaß noch...


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2008)

Ganz frische pics mit neuer Bremsanlage und aktuellem Gewicht von 15,89Kg!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25. Juli 2008)

Ein traumhaft schönes Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2008)

Ja, gefällt mir so auch

G.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Juli 2008)

traumhaftes Bike und Gewicht! Zwei Daumen nach OBEN


----------



## bestmove (25. Juli 2008)

Super geil  und die Gegend sieht auch lecker aus, wo issn das?
Mach doch bitte mal ein detail Foto von der Montage des Dämpfers   hab leider keine Möglichkeit das irgendwo mal live zu begutachten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (25. Juli 2008)

Super schön das Bike! 

Taugen die Minion 3C was? Spürbar besser?

Daneben, bist du mit dem DHX Air zufrieden? Von der Performance gleichwertig wie ein Stahlfeder-DHX?


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2008)

Das ist genau da (bei Murnau),wo sich so einige diese Jahr schon mal treffen wollten um auch auf einer Insel zu Zelten und gemeinsam zu touren...wenn ich mich da recht erinnere...aber irgendwie hat man da nie mal was von gelesen oder gesehen  ...schade,war bestimmt schön das Treffen 

Die Minion 3C sind der Hammer,aber eigentlich nur für DH-race sinnvoll.
Normalerweise fahre ich die auch nur auf meinem DHer,hatte sie jetzt aber mal für den Urlaub auf dem Switch um in Ruhe in Ogau einiges auszuprobieren.Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters vor Ort war dies aber in den letzten 3 Wochen auch nur eimal möglich.

Mir taugt der Air sehr,er ist halt anderswertig.Das hängt eben von den persönlichen Vorlieben und dem jeweiligen Einsatzbereich ab.
Der Pieleh hat in seinem Switch auch aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen den Air eingebaut und mir in Ogau bestätigt das er ihn ebenfalls als sehr feinfühlig empfindet.

@pieleh,
schade,daß es Sonntags nicht geklappt hat,nachts ab 1.30 kamen von Ogau heftige Gewitter rüber und damit war ja dann alles klar 
Nächste Möglichkeit wäre bei mir anfang Oktober nochmal

@bestmove,
ich schick dir demnächst noch ne pn wegen Dämpfer


----------



## Red Dragon (25. Juli 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau da (bei Murnau),wo sich so einige diese Jahr schon mal treffen wollten um auch auf einer Insel zu Zelten und gemeinsam zu touren...wenn ich mich da recht erinnere...aber irgendwie hat man da nie mal was von gelesen oder gesehen  ...schade,war bestimmt schön das Treffen



Da ist nie was gewesen....schade! 
Evtl. kann man fürn Herbst ja noch was organisieren.



			
				Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> Die Minion 3C sind der Hammer,aber eigentlich nur für DH-race sinnvoll.
> Normalerweise fahre ich die auch nur auf meinem DHer,hatte sie jetzt aber mal für den Urlaub auf dem Switch um in Ruhe in Ogau einiges auszuprobieren.Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters vor Ort war dies aber in den letzten 3 Wochen auch nur eimal möglich.



Wieso? Ist der Verschleiss so hoch oder der Grip so hammermäßig dass man das normal nicht braucht? 



			
				Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> Mir taugt der Air sehr,er ist halt anderswertig.Das hängt eben von den persönlichen Vorlieben und dem jeweiligen Einsatzbereich ab.
> Der Pieleh hat in seinem Switch auch aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen den Air eingebaut und mir in Ogau bestätigt das er ihn ebenfalls als sehr feinfühlig empfindet.



Wie anderst? Ich überlege halt ob mein RMX einen DHX Air oder evtl. einen Roco Air bekommt, deshalb sammel ich halt Fahreindrücke. Will halt kein komisches Fahrwerk.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist der Verschleiss so hoch oder der Grip so hammermäßig dass man das normal nicht braucht?



Schwerer,teuerer,höherer Verschleiss aber hammermäßiger grip.
Für einen Freerider und häufigen Gebrauch lieber 42st vorne und 60a hinten,reicht völlig aus.



> Wie anderst? Ich überlege halt ob mein RMX einen DHX Air oder evtl. einen Roco Air bekommt, deshalb sammel ich halt Fahreindrücke. Will halt kein komisches Fahrwerk.



Die Sensibilität ist prima und für mich völlig ausreichend,aber eben doch nicht ganz so wie bei der Stahlfederversion...wenn auch sehr,sehr nah dran.Daß er im Switch bestens funzt,heißt aber noch lange nicht das
er dies im RMX ebenso gut macht.


----------



## swuzzi (26. Juli 2008)

Unglaubliche 16Kg!!??Wahnsinn!!Hab irgendwas in der Freeride gelesen von 19Kg beim normalaufgebautem Switch!Und du hast robuste Komponenten dran die nicht gerade super leicht sind(macht ja auch kein Sinn beim Freerider)!!Man,muss meines mal unbedingt wiegen.
Bist aber sicher das du keinen Zahlendreher 18,59Kg;19,95Kg...,getippt hast!!??
Super aufbau
MfG


----------



## Magnum 204 (26. Juli 2008)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Unglaubliche 16Kg!!??Wahnsinn!!Hab irgendwas in der Freeride gelesen von 19Kg beim normalaufgebautem Switch!Und du hast robuste Komponenten dran die nicht gerade super leicht sind(macht ja auch kein Sinn beim Freerider)!!Man,muss meines mal unbedingt wiegen.
> Bist aber sicher das du keinen Zahlendreher 18,59Kg;19,95Kg...,getippt hast!!??
> Super aufbau
> MfG




mein switch wiegt 16,7 kg und der aufbau ist auch stabil 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankenRider (29. Juli 2008)

Haaaaaaaaallo!

mein 2005er Switch ist aktuell mit ner MZ All Mountain 1 (150mm FW keine Steckachse) ausgestattet und da ich in letzter und nächster Zeit mehr Freeriden als wirklich touren war, hätte ich mir gerne eine grobschlächtigere Gabel zu gelegt 

Nun wollte ich mal eure Tips hören, was ihr so empfehlt.
Kriterien:
1 1/8" Schaft
Steckachse (sollte aber heutzutage selbstverständlich sein)
steif (wiege fahrfertig knappe 90 Kilo)
mind. 150 mm FW (mehr wäre mir lieber)
EINIGERMAßEN Tourentauglich, hab aber mehr freeride als tourenambitionen..
Studentenverträglich. also ne neue Gabel wirds kaum werden, ebenso liegen fox 36 totem usw über meinem Limit.
kein Bananenprodukt (das beim Kunden reift)

Auf meinen Streifzügen durchs Forum bin ich dann irgendwiie bei der Domain von RS hängengeblieben, da die gebraucht echt günstig ist, wenig hat was defekt sein kann (55, ATA, lyrik, Totem .... ), und wohl auch gerade bei schweren Fahren ne gute Performance haben soll.

Nun bin ich mir nicht schlüssig:
a)160mm mit U-Turn 
wobei ich bei 160 mm keine absenkung bräuchte, und bei 180mm gibts keine...
b)180mm FW ohne U-Turn
c)was ganz anderes

Was ich die ganze Zeit abzuwägen versuche ist: Am liebsten bin ich ja im Bikepark unterwegs (bis jejtzt nur Ochsenkopf, Osternohe, Bad Wildbad (da in Stgt Studium)). Ich fahre hauptsächlich am Woe zuhause(Oberfranken), da ich unter der woche in stuttgart studiere, und die einzigen Touren die ich noch mache sind gechillte runden mit ein paar kumpels, bei denen es nicht um den bergsprintsieg geht. Das würde für mehr FW und kein U-Turn sprechen. Andererseits überlege ich ob die 180mm too much sind für das Switch.

So jetzt übergebe ich an euch


----------



## kleiner rocky (29. Juli 2008)

fahr zwar kein switch hab aber ne rs domain 318 in meim slayer
is ne 160 mm mit u-turn
ich bin mit der gabel ziemlich zufrieden, hat n gutes ansprechverhalten und richtig eingestellt klebt der reifen schön am boden.
des einzige was n bissel negativ is, is des u-turn, bei ruppigem gelände mit vielen sprüngen "schraubt" sich die u-turn-feder n bissel rein, sprich nach jeder abfahrt die gabel erst wieder raustraveln, aber des is ansich net wirklich tragisch
ich kann die nur empfehlen und würd se mir auch wieder kaufen

n paar kumpels von mir ham die domain 302, mal gesehn dass man da so gut wie nix einstellen kann is die mit der original-feder ziemlich weich, und vermittelt ein recht schwamiges fahrgefühl


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Juli 2008)

Hol dir doch ne günstige FOX 36 Talas, evtl. eine von den älteren, die Du echt billig bekommen kannst - die hat dann auch 150mm FW, sogar stufenlos einstellbar. Die neueren haben dann eben 160mm und in 3 Stufen absenkbar.


----------



## Jendo (29. Juli 2008)

Schau doch einfach mal in die Bucht. Die Preise für gebrauchte Biketeile sind so niedrig das man auch günstig 36 und 66 bekommt.


----------



## FrankenRider (29. Juli 2008)

ist die domain so schäbig???
für mich machts halt nen unterschied 200 euro für ne domain oder 450 für ne 66, da ich auch mal wieder einen LRS vertragen könnte..
Talas habe ich schon paar mal gehört soll nicht so super ansprechen, was mir aber recht wichtig ist... also meint ihr warten und nach ner 36 van oder 66 suchen?
was kann man den für eine 66 empfehlen? 
66 ETA wär mir am liebsten findet man aber nirgends.
66rc3 kostet nen ar*ch voll geld
66 ATA ... kurbeln die sich immernoch selber runter?
66 rc2x aus 07? gut?
66rcv... hört man das die den federweg niccht ausnutzt oder halt nur bei grober vergewaltigung...


----------



## Jendo (29. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das hier irgendwer eine Domain im Switch fährt!? Der Durchschnitt fährt 36, 66, Lyrik, Z1... Es gibt bestimmt ein RS Domain Thread hier im Forum wo Du über die Gabel mehr wissenswertes erfahren kannst 
Gruß


----------



## swuzzi (29. Juli 2008)

Mit ner Marzocchi All Mountain Freeriden geht garnicht!Jede Bodenwelle wird an den Fahrer in  Form von "Nick-Bewegungen"weitergegeben!Echt miese Steifigkeitwerte,also nix fürn Bikepark!!Zum Touren O.K!
Denke mal wenn man das Geld fürn Switch für den  sollte doch auch eine Fox 36,Totem,Lyric oder 66er drin sein!Gut Gebraucht muss man bestimmt noch mit 400 euros rechnen!!


----------



## FrankenRider (29. Juli 2008)

ja falsch gedacht...

hab mit dem Switch n schnäppchen gemacht, und so werd ichs auch mit der Gabel versuchen.
da mir aber ne rc3 zu teuer ist, ne ATA und rc2x kaum mehr günstig weggehen (heißt bei mir unter 450 euro, soviel hab ich halt nicht) und RCV scheinbar nicht so sorgenfrei ist wie die bisherigen zocchis hab ich mich schon stark auf die domain eiingeschossen.

was die all mountain angeht haste recht. die performance ist zwar nicht soooo bescheiden wie du sagst, bis jetzt kam ich einigermaßen zu recht damit. aber eine glanzleistung liefert sie nicht ab, da hast du schon recht. vor allem in sachen steifigkeit.


----------



## maildfh (2. August 2008)

I apologize for the lousy pic quality......
Yeah, the switch...plush travel...small bump sensitivity...awesome ride.
What do you guys think of this bike?
Reeegarzzzz


----------



## maildfh (2. August 2008)

Oh and yeah check out this sick TLD seat........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maildfh (2. August 2008)

I just recently upgraded to a set of KENDA NEVEGAL tires. They're very common in the States. You see them on a wide range of bikes, here in Ger Schwalbe somehow seems to be ahead of the rest of the pack....


----------



## copy_paste (3. August 2008)

hi, ich brauche einmal eure hilfe!

Nach 3 tagen winterberg hat der Hinterbau von meinem 05er Switch S3 spiel bekommen, ich brauche neue Hauptlager.

welche genau brauche ich und wo bekomme ich diese preisgünstig her?

ich hab schon mit der sufu gearbeitet, aber leider kein zufriedenstellendes Resultat herausbekommen


lg


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. August 2008)

Moin

Die beiden Hauptlager haben die Bezeichnung HK 1614 RS. Ich hab meine von INA. Gibts in jedem Lagerhandel. Bei der Gelegenheit würd ich auch die Gleitlager wechseln. Gibts bei IGUS und können dort direkt geordert werden. Ich glaub es sind die GTM-1630-015.

MfG


----------



## eldorado69 (4. August 2008)

Hi!
Kann mir wer sagen, was für einen ISCG Standard ein 07 Switch hat ? Normal oder 05 ?
Danke erstmal.


----------



## Magnum 204 (4. August 2008)

Hallo es hat eine normale ISCG Aufnahme.

MFG atrick


----------



## eldorado69 (4. August 2008)

Super Danke.


----------



## matze popatze (4. August 2008)

Servus Leutz..

hab mich heute und gestern mehrere Stunden durch dieses Forum und vorrangig diesen Thread gelesen.. aus Neugier, Interesse und natürlich auf der Suche nach Antworten..

Nachdem ich so viele Infos in meinem Kopf kaum noch ordnen kann, nutz ich mal das Forum wofür es (auch) da..

Also hab vor kurzem ein Switch SL (2005) mit FOX DHX 4.0 erstanden.. Meiner Meinung nach is es etwas weich von der Federung..

Daten:
- Gewicht von mir 90 bis 95kg
- Eye2Eye: 190mm (alles ungefähr natürlich)
- Federlänge: 105mm
- Hub: 54mm
- Feder: 500x2,35

Also ich denke (nach meinen Infos die ich mir so angelesen haben) bräucht ich so ne 600er.. wie weit kann ich aber beim Federweg gehen - 2,8 is ja bestimmt zuviel für den Hub.. hab irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass 2,5 ganz gut noch gehen würde, aber fox das nich anbietet..

also würde gern den dämpfer etwas straffer haben bei möglich mehr federweg - was is das maximale beim switch (auch option neuer dämpfer)

Wär super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt, bei diesem altem leidigen Thema 
Danke schon mal im Voraus!!


----------



## Jendo (5. August 2008)

Hallo.
Das Switch hat einen Dämpfer mit der Einbaulänge 190mm (Eye to eye) und 51mm Hub bei 152mm Federweg. Der angegebene Wert auf der Feder muss genügend Hub (Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Windungen der Feder) haben um den Federweg des Bikes komplett auszunutzen. Wenn deine neue Feder mehr Hub hat kannst Du sie ohne Bedenken verbauen, nur kleiner sollte sie nicht sein. Welche Federhärte Du jetzt genau brauchst, kann ich Dir leider nicht 100%ig sagen, ich schätze 600-650er.
Gruß
Jendo


----------



## matze popatze (5. August 2008)

Sehr gut..

das bringt ich auf jeden Fall mal weiter.. Danke!! 

Tendiere da jetzt zu ner 600x2,8 (werd die Länge nochmal überprüfen, dass die reinpasst, aber denke mal schon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxx91 (5. August 2008)

Erstmal ein riesen Hallo,

tolles forum. Habe heute mal bei google nach lässigen mountainbikes gesucht und sogenannte:

Rocky Mountain Switches

gefunden. Die Teile sehen ja sehr geil aus. Gibts auch mehrere Threads hier mit fotos. Die dinger werden von euch ja richtig getunned *g*. Nun habe ich aber meistens gelesen das mit diesen dinger rumgehüfpt wird (meistens schon 2m hoch). 

Ich wohne in Vorarlberg und jeder der weiß wo das ist, weiß auch das wir hier viele viele schöne berge haben die nur darauf warten das mann sie mit dem bike bezwing. Nun meine frage?

Kann man mit den switches auch gut mountainbiken, also längere touren mit vielen höhenmeter unterschieden oder sind die nur für s jumpen und freestylen?

Wäre nett, wenn mir einer diese frage beantworten könnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vielen Dank im Vorraus

maxx91


----------



## Jendo (5. August 2008)

Sinn macht ein Switch erst wenn Du weißt was Du damit fahren willst und was Du dir in Zukunft eventuell mit so einem Bike zutraust. Falls Du nur ein paar Touren in den Alpen fahren willst ist das Switch zu dick. Sofern Du aber planst auch mal richtung Downhill und Freeride zu gehen, wirst Du mit dem Switch deinen Spaß haben.


----------



## neikless (5. August 2008)

ich brauche dringend/schnell geld und verkaufe mein switch deshalb gerade im bikemark
falls jemand interesse hat schau es euch mal an !

1.000 rahmen 1.500 mit gabel steuersatz ...

bitte per email oder PN melden !


----------



## Soulbrother (5. August 2008)

Du hast dich aber verändert...


----------



## Pleitegeier (5. August 2008)

maxx91 schrieb:


> Kann man mit den switches auch gut mountainbiken, also längere touren mit vielen höhenmeter unterschieden oder sind die nur für s jumpen und freestylen?



Bin zwar kein Rocky Mountain Profi, aber habe mir mal ähnliche Fragen gestellt. Meine Meinung:

Geht alles , aber ist nicht optimal. Mit der Karre wirste schon HM machen können, aber ist halt auch keine XC Kiste, auf Touren haste es damit auf jeden Fall schwerer. Aber ich denke da spielen auch die Teile noch grosse Rolle, wie z.B. Gabel, Reifen, Vorbau, Antrieb. Ich wollte was ähnliches und hab mir damals zunächst das Slayer ausgesucht (wenn Du unbedingt nen RM möchtest, guck es dir vllt auch mal an). Preis/leistung stimmt da aber nicht und ich hab nen gutes Angebot für ein Rotwild R.E.D.1 bekommen, auch eher ne Freeridekiste. 
Vorher hatte ich nen XC Fully, ich wusste nicht was ich tat . Springen ging damit zwar auch, aber nen Drop oder ne schlechte Landung war hart. Hinzu kommt mein Gewicht. Mit dem Rotwild bin ich sehr zufrieden. Bin damit auch schon 'Touren' mit Freunden gefahren, geht schon nur ist halt alles ein bisschen schwerer.

@neikless

Coole Freundin, hat sie ne ältere Schwester, die zufällig auch mit nem Bike unterwegs ist?


----------



## neikless (5. August 2008)

.... ne nur nen kleinen bruder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (5. August 2008)

500 Steine für die Gabel.....du warst auch schonmal billiger


----------



## RattleHead (6. August 2008)

Braucht jemand oder jemands freund eine??

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=127281


----------



## slayerrider (9. August 2008)

Meins, man sieht zwar nicht so viel.
Aber das war auch der letzte Einsatz. Ist gebrochen.


----------



## DC. (9. August 2008)

ui, mein beileid


----------



## slayerrider (9. August 2008)

naja, wenn ich was anderes auf Garantie bekomme ist es nicht so ein Problem. Ein bisschen schade vlt. weil er schön war. Beileid brauch ich vor allem dann wenn ich nichts bekomme. Aber dann wird es kein Rocky mehr.


----------



## Masira (10. August 2008)

hier mal wieder meins nach updates: 

slr tt
xt shadow
e13 srs kefü


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. August 2008)

Moin

Ich bin grad am überlegen, mein 2005er SWITCH für meine Freundin umzubauen, d.h. abspecken. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich u.a. einen Luftdämpfer einbauen. Es gab ja das SWITCH SL mit einem FOX RP irgendwas (richtig?). Wie fährt sich das SWITCH mit diesem Dämpfer?
Hat jemand schon mal einen anderen Luftdämpfer an einem "alten" SWITCH verbaut? Würde mich über Empfehlungen bzw. Erfahrungsberichte freuen.

MfG


----------



## Jendo (11. August 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich bin grad am überlegen, mein 2005er SWITCH für meine Freundin umzubauen, d.h. abspecken. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich u.a. einen Luftdämpfer einbauen. Es gab ja das SWITCH SL mit einem FOX RP irgendwas (richtig?). Wie fährt sich das SWITCH mit diesem Dämpfer?
> Hat jemand schon mal einen anderen Luftdämpfer an einem "alten" SWITCH verbaut? Würde mich über Empfehlungen bzw. Erfahrungsberichte freuen.
> ...


War der RP23 rp3 oder wie diese Büchsen alle heißen. Funktionieren tut das völlig ok. Man hat halt nicht das Ansprechverhalten und die Reserven wie bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer aber ich schätze das deine Freundin damit keine Probleme haben wird.

@Masira: Super Radl!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. August 2008)

Fox Float AVA RL war orig. in meinem 2004er SL verbaut,(ist sogar für´n Appel und´n Ei zu bekommen)
Fox DHX Air 5.0 war ebenfalls super


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2008)

Bin auch den RP gefahren. Hat mir sehr gut gepasst. War eigenlich immer zu frieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. August 2008)

Danke für die Antworten bis jetzt. Da hab ich ja schon eine kleine Auswahl
Hab noch den Monarch 4.2 und den ROCO 3PL im Visier. Na mal sehen.

MfG


----------



## lanno (11. August 2008)

Was soll ich sagen??? ******** ******** ******** ;-)

Hab mir in den letzten Tagen das linke Knie zerissen und muss mein geliebtes Switch verkaufen....

Wer interesse hat gibt ein Gebot ab!


----------



## FrankenRider (13. August 2008)

Hier mal meins:
Änderungen: Gabel LRS Vorbau+Lenker Windcutter hinten

Mir gefällts voll gut


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. August 2008)

Mir auch


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2008)

Mir auch auch 

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. August 2008)

mir auch


----------



## bestmove (13. August 2008)

und mir erst


----------



## wallbreaker (13. August 2008)

mir gefällts auch ...
aber es baut extrem hoch !


----------



## FrankenRider (13. August 2008)

vielen dank, freut mich, wenns euch auch gefällt.

Sieht auf dem Foto sehr hoch bauend aus, das stimmt schon, tut es auch etwas, bin aber heute mal eine kleine Tour damit gefahren, wofür ich immer eine längere Sattelstütze nutze, und das ging recht gut. Längere Anstiege sind kein Problem nur so kurze rampen auf dem Trail, die ich früher im Wiegetritt hochgepumpt bin, sind mit der 66 ne Qual, da die gabel da  zwar schön rein und raustaucht aber das Radl keinen Meter macht 
Aber ich möchte es am liebsten größtenteils zum Freeriden  nutzen (mal sehen ob ich auch soviel dazu komme) und Touren fahre ich nur aus Spaß an der Freude, dafür ist es ok.
Wenn ich dann in 4 Semestern fertig bin mit meinem Maschbau Studium, hoffe ich dann auch mal die Gabel perfekt einstellen zu können 

vielen Dank für euer Feedback


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (21. August 2008)

ahoi, hat von euch zufällig das gewicht von nem 2006er switch rahmen in 19,5" bei der hand? ich finde einfach nichts! rahmengewicht würde mich interessieren. gewicht vom rahmen mit dämpfer (am besten noch dhx 4.0) wär ideal  mörcn schonmal


----------



## bestmove (21. August 2008)

Ahoi, 18" Rahmen 5130gramm mit Roco Stahlfeder ... was sollte man zugeben für 19,5" ... 100-200gramm?!


----------



## Masira (21. August 2008)

merci, schonmal n anhaltspunkt


----------



## Magnum 204 (23. August 2008)

Hier mal wieder meins  ,mit neuen Reifen.

Gewicht:16,74kg


----------



## Saci (28. August 2008)

hey, schönes radl.. aber das bild is echt nich so der knüller - da hats nen besseres verdient  

hier mal meine neue - Alte- Baustelle.. denk bis zum WE isses fertig... wenn mich jemand zum radladen fährt damit ich mien gabel abholen kann xD






gfällts euch - kommen noch weiße - dezente decals.. nen weißer sattel und weiße Pedale - rest wird schwarz...


----------



## Soulbrother (28. August 2008)

Mir gefällt´s sehr gut  ... mit "Stealth" kann man nichts verkehrt machen!
Ich drück dir die Daumen das jetzt endlich nichts mehr reißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (28. August 2008)

finde ich toll

by the way....Falls jemand noch diesen Umwerferadapter für sein Switch (altes Modell) sucht, ich hätte da einen abzugeben. Einfach ne pn schreiben


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. August 2008)




----------



## napoleon1 (30. August 2008)

Hier ist meins....


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. August 2008)

@ Saci: du hast jetzt aber nicht über das gute Canuck lackiert oder?
Die 2 kompletten Switches sind sehr schön!


----------



## Saci (30. August 2008)

@ flow.Zero: - ähm.. indirekt schon.. also der rahmen wurde ja relativ großflächig geschweißt... und da musste der lach ab.. hab mich dann entschlossen ihn komplett entlacken (nachm schweißen ausbessern wär nich schön geworden) und neu pulvern zu lassen - und da ich wiei auf schwarz steh (NIEN! - kein Grufti xD )... 

Mitte - Ende nächster woche sollte es ferdsch sein  - dann kommn nadirlich neue bilder.


----------



## Flow.Zero (31. August 2008)

Wenn jemand an einem Switch Canuck interessiert ist, bitte PM an mich!


----------



## Soulbrother (1. September 2008)

...das schöne Switch Canuck verkaufen...ne,ne,ne 


*SWITCH mit Neuerungen zum ersten Test in W-berg *​


----------



## bestmove (1. September 2008)

Mein aktueller Aufbau ...


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. September 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...das schöne Switch Canuck verkaufen...ne,ne,ne



Wenn ich den Rahmen verkaufen kann, mach ichs wieder gut


----------



## Jeru (1. September 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Aufbau ...



nuke proof titanfeder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (1. September 2008)

Jeru schrieb:


> nuke proof titanfeder ?



Ja, ist eine. War vorher im Tartn drin und jetzt hier zum Gewicht sparen.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. September 2008)

Und wann wird das dann wieder verkauft  
Prima Rädsche


----------



## bestmove (2. September 2008)

Hi Axel, ich bin vor mehr als 20Jahren BMX gefahren und seit ca. 6-7 Jahren wieder dabei MTB zu fahren. Eigentlich nur Touren mit einer CC Feile bis das SXC kam, dieses Jahr war dann mein erstes Bikeparkjahr ... will sagen, man entwickelt sich! Ich meine, mein Bike jetzt gefunden zu haben, das Switch, daher hab ich gleich 2 von der Sorte  eins fürn Park und das andere zum Touren. Bin bisher mehr als zufrieden, von daher ist ein Verkauf nicht in Sicht! Zumal Rocky für mich nichts weiter zu bieten hat, ich habe jetzt alles durch aus dem Hause Rocky was interessant für mich war ...  Das Ende einer langen Reise


----------



## Soulbrother (2. September 2008)

Na dann !

Ich hoffe du kommst demnächst auch mal mit uns nach Winterberg...


----------



## wallbreaker (2. September 2008)

Ich will auch nach Winterberg.... 
Wann fahrt ihr ?


----------



## Soulbrother (3. September 2008)

...ist bisher noch nichts geplant,wird aber bestimmt vor Saisonende nochmal passieren und auf jeden Fall _*hier*_ erwähnt werden


----------



## bestmove (3. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das passt dann mal  wollte auf jeden Fall noch einmal im September und Oktober hin ...


----------



## Soulbrother (3. September 2008)

Anfang Oktober steht schon mal das Saisonfinale in Ogau an,aber dazu im anderen Fred dann mehr!


----------



## Red Dragon (3. September 2008)

René, wenn dann fahren wir wieder zusammen. Das RMX ruft schon wieder nach Bikepark 

Das Switch ist echt super schick geworden, nur noch die weiße Float und dann ists perfekt.

Denk an mich wenns wieder was anderes wird.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chraeje (5. September 2008)

Hallo
Dumme Frage, aber kann mir jmd sagen was beim 07er Switch 1.0 für ein Umwerfer montiert war? Habe das Bike ohne gekauft und will nun wieder 2 Kettenblätter montieren.
Habe es mit dem probiert, hat aber ned geklappt, konnte zu wenig runter mit dem Ring, zum befestigen:

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=4c2788e7945acffc40dafdff0ea5bad0

wäre super wenn mir da jmd schnell helfen könnte.

Danke


----------



## swuzzi (5. September 2008)

Dürfte sich nichts geändert haben!Topswing/Toppull
Gruss


----------



## chraeje (5. September 2008)

Genau so ein Teil wollte ich ja montieren, aber da ist mir die Kette unten am Umwerfer aufgelegen, bzw.  ich konnte ihn ned genug weit unten festschrauben. War ca. 1.5cm über dem grossen Kettenblatt........


----------



## Soulbrother (5. September 2008)

Immmmer wieder dasselbe ...setz dich drauf und du wirst feststellen,daß die Kette nicht mehr aufliegt...ist im ausgefederten Zustand ganz normal so das sie aufliegt


----------



## swuzzi (5. September 2008)

So ist es!!
Wenn nicht, ne Brechstange zum biegen gibts in jedem Baumarkt!!!


----------



## chraeje (8. September 2008)

Danke für die Antworten, hat auch geklappt mit der Montage.

Was habt Ihr für Kettenblätter vorne (wieviele Zähne), möchte 2 Stück montieren. Man sollte auch in der Lage sein, etwas den Berg hoch zu fahren. Ist nicht primär für Parks und DH Strecken gedacht.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (9. September 2008)

Ich fahre 22-34 mit Bash und komme gut zurecht. Wenn du nicht ganz soviele Steigungen in deiner Nähe hast wäre wohl 24-36 auch eine sehr gute Alternative.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2008)

*Neu gewandet im aktuellen Spätsommer-Herbst-SetUp *


----------



## Jendo (10. September 2008)

only perfect!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2008)

So isses

G.


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2008)

Einziger Nachteil an deinem Switch ist, dass du so gut wie gar keinen Spielraum mehr nach oben hast. 10 Punkte plus gehen nach Meenz!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. September 2008)

naja,Optik ist halt immer Geschmacksache aber viel entscheidender ist doch die Tatsache,daß der Apparat sich einfach absolut endgeil fahren lässt ,ich bin richtig froh mir nochmal so einen Rahmen zugelegt zu haben und doch nicht überstürzt beim Flaty zugeschlagen habe.Mit der 180er Gabel ist es jetzt auch voll FR-tauglich und der Roco ist auch mal nur der Hammer 

Flo,für 10P vielen dank...aber das ist zu viel,denn einen ganz kleinen Spielraum habe ich mir schon noch für´s Winterupdate eingeräumt


----------



## bestmove (11. September 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... ich bin richtig froh mir nochmal so einen Rahmen zugelegt zu haben und doch nicht überstürzt beim Flaty zugeschlagen habe.Mit der 180er Gabel ist es jetzt auch voll FR-tauglich und der Roco ist auch mal nur der Hammer ...



Sag ich doch, das letzte Switch is einfach nur geil, ein Bilderbuchrahmen in allen Belangen


----------



## twin_83 (15. September 2008)

Hallo an alle Switch-Liebhaber,
ich hab eine kleine technische Frage zum Switch 2.0 2006 18". 
Bin letztens nach einem etwas härterem Ausritt heim gekommen und musste mit entsetzen feststellen das ich im Hinterbau ein derbes Axialspiel habe. Bin dann auf die Suche gegangen und habe gemerkt, dass es nicht der Hinterbau, wie zuerst angenommen, sonderen die Hinterradnabe ist die ein Axialspiel aufweist. Nun gut Hinterrad ausgebaut, Spiel in der Nabe durch einstellen der Konushülsen beseitigt (Nabe = Shimano FH M525). Funkt auch wieder perfekt, wenn ich das Hinterrad im ausgebauten Zustand drehe oder dran wackel ist kein Spiel mehr festzustellen. 

Doch jetzt kommts, sobald das Rad eingebaut ist und ich das Rad am Reifen in Richtung Bremsscheibe oder Ritzelpacket drücke dann kommt es zu einem knackendem Geräusch und einem leichten Winkelversatz (< 2°). Habe jetzt schon alle Verschraubungen und Lager am Hinterbau überprüft, jedoch keine Auffälligkeiten feststellen können. Beim Fahren ist von dem oben beschriebenen Winkelversatz und dem Knacken nichts mehr zu spüren. Schnellspanner und so ist auch in Ordnung. Kennt einer von euch dieses Problem, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Ich habe absolut keine Lust mein Baby zum Fachhandel zu bringen da diese bei mir in der Gegend nicht gerad kompetent sind. Und es heißt ja auch selbst ist der Mann . Please help.


----------



## DC. (15. September 2008)

ist bei mir auch(das axialspiel). das hauptlager ist im mors!
kann aber auch von den gleitlagern hinten in der kettenstrebe kommen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. September 2008)

@soulbrother

was für ein sattel ist das`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. September 2008)

Selle Italia SLR (Troy Lee Edition)





@ twin_83
probier das mal mit einem anderen Hinterrad aus,ob´s dann noch genau so ist


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. September 2008)

danke


----------



## twin_83 (16. September 2008)

@ Soulbrother & @ DC. danke für eure tipps.
@ Soulbrother:
Ich hab es einmal mit einem anderen Felge probiert und siehe da kein knackendes Geräusch mehr. Danke nochmals.

Werde mir eine neue Hinterradnabe holen und die einspeichen lassen.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. September 2008)

!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2008)

servus,
so jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Größen-Frage.
Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei einem 2005er Switch fahren?
Körpergröße 1,70 - 1,73 m und ein leichter All Mountain aufbau.
Ich denke dabei eher an 18 Zoll


----------



## Jendo (18. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> servus,
> so jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Größen-Frage.
> Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei einem 2005er Switch fahren?
> Körpergröße 1,70 - 1,73 m und ein leichter All Mountain aufbau.
> Ich denke dabei eher an 18 Zoll



16,5"! Die Sattelstütze nicht zu viel kürzen und einen langen Vorbau und passt. Ich kenne das Switch auch in 18" und das ist mir einfach zu hoch bei 1,75m.
mfg,
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (18. September 2008)

Ich bin 180cm groß u. mir persönlich ist das "alte" Switch in 16,5" nicht nur ein wenig zu klein! Soviel dazu, da ist probesitzen schon kein Fehler.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2008)

es würde fast zu 100% ein 50er Vorbau verbaut werden.
Habe ich vergessen zu sagen das ,"wenn", ein nettes Mädel damit herumkurven wird?
Also 16,5 ja?

Hm, ok schauen wir mal


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> es würde fast zu 100% ein 50er Vorbau verbaut werden.
> Habe ich vergessen zu sagen das ,"wenn", ein nettes Mädel damit herumkurven wird?
> Also 16,5 ja?
> 
> Hm, ok schauen wir mal



Moin

Ich bin jetzt 1,5 Jahre auf einem 05er Switch in 16,5" unterwegs gewesen. Ich bin 1,73. Bin auch einen 50mm Vorbau gefahren. Aber der Bock ist eigentlich viel zu kurz gewesen! z.B. In engen Kurven kommst Du mit den Knien an den Lenker. Deswegen hab ich ja jetzt ein 07er in 18" (leider noch nicht fertig aufgebaut...) Ich glaube ein 18" Rahmen wäre besser. Gerade weils ja All-Mountain mäßig bewegt werden soll.
Kurze Anmerkung. Gelegentlich ist meine Freundin (1,62m) das Switch gefahren und ihr hat die Länge gut gefallen.

MfG

PS: Sucht jemand ein gut erhaltenes 05er Switch in 16,5" ?! dann PM an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. September 2008)

Ich sehe das wie gesagt genauso, dadurch das der Einsatzbereich eher Touren bzw. All-Mountain (oder was weiß ich wie man heutzutage sagt lastig ist würde ich auch eher zu 18" tendieren. So auch meine Erfahrung. Jedoch ist das alles wie immer subjektives empfinden u. daher ist es unmöglich, eine allgemein gültige Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## Jendo (18. September 2008)

Ich würde auch immer noch widersprechen wollen...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. September 2008)

O.K....pass auf,

ich 1,74m bin´s als 18er zum Touren gefahren,die Drea bei 1,61m das 16,5er auch zum Touren.Hat uns beiden so gut gepasst.

Zum Test bin ich das 16,5er auch mal mit 50er Vorbau einen Tag in Winterberg gefahren und muß sagen,daß das schon ziemlich klein war und nicht wirklich der Bringer.Allerdings wäre mir das 18er,genau wie der Robert schon ganz richtig angemerkt hat,dafür auch zu hoch gewesen!Wobei sich das ja auch wiederum durch die Bauhöhe der Gabel etwas beeinflussen,lässt.

Perfekt finde ich das 06/07er Modell in 18",denn das fällt so aus,daß es genau zwischen den genannten Größen des alten Modells liegt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2008)

ok danke für euer schnellen Antworten.
Ich denke jetzt auch das 18 Zoll.
Sw!tch sein Switch  war ja auch 16,5 und so verdammt klein.

Dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. September 2008)

Moin

Bin jetzt am Wochenende das erste Mal mit meinem neuen Switch unterwegs gewesen. Was mir beim Hochfahren auffiel ist, dass das TST nicht so effektiv arbeitet wie das SPV im Swinger. Hab ca. 12bar reingepumpt (laut manual sollten es 10-13bar sein). Was sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem TST am Switch?! Oder nutzt Ihr den Hobel nur zum Bergab fahren?

MfG


----------



## kabelizer (25. September 2008)

Ois klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. September 2008)

Hi,
will jemand sein Switch aufmotzen? Ich habe jetzt wenig gefahrene Saint Kurbel übrig. 
Oder für die Jenigen denen Diabolus zu schwer ist.


----------



## eldorado69 (25. September 2008)

Hallo!
Würde mir gerne für nächstes Jahr oder heuer noch (je nach dem) einen neuen Laufradsatz für mein 07 Switch gönnen. Laut Rocky hab ich eine 12 mm Schraubachse. Wollte mir aber eigentlich einen Satz mit Hope Naben aufbauen und da find ich nur " Pro ll HR 32L - 135mm - 10mm - Schraubachse - 6 Loch" . Passt die dann auch?
Falls nicht, welche Naben würden passen?

grüße


----------



## wallbreaker (25. September 2008)

Servus, 

Sicher, dass du eine 12mm Schraubachse hast ? 
Oder doch eine 10mm Schraubachse oder eine 12mm Steckachse ? 

Hier hätteste ne 12mm Nabe mit Steckachse und der Einbaubreite von 12mm:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-12mm-Steckachs-Disc-Hinterradnabe::8230.html


----------



## eldorado69 (26. September 2008)

Hallo!
Bin schon drauf gekommen. Ich hab ganz normale 10 mm Ausfallenden. Hab mich auch gewundert, weil z. B.  Soulbrother Deemax fährt und die gibts ja  nur mit 10 mm und ich ja den selben Rahmen (Switch 1.0) fahre.
12 mm ist der Durchmesser der Achsen des Hinterbaus.  
Danke jedenfalls.
grüße


----------



## switch666 (29. September 2008)

Hey Switch biker!Ich hab hier was euch Intresiern könnte!
Und zwar muß ich mich von meiem Switch Ltd trennen.Ich verkaufe es weil ich viel zu selten damit fahre und es viel zu schade ist das es nur rumsteht!

Also 2006 habe ich mir das Bike aufgebaut und seit dem habe ich gerade mal ein Satz Reifen runter gefahren!Ich denk mal das ich ca 1500km mit gefahren bin und das auch immer schön sachte.War nie im Bike Park mit ihm oder hab sonstige experimente mit gemacht.Hatte dafür bis vor kurzem noch ein Highoctane.

Naja meldet euch ich wil das Bike nicht irgent einem Depp im Ebay verkaufen der kein plan hat.


----------



## numinisflo (29. September 2008)

Schön...







...ist in dem Fall nur der Frame. Alles andere passt wirklich hinten u. vorne nicht zusammen.


----------



## santacruza (29. September 2008)

naja, da hab ich schon weit schlimmerers gesehen....rf kurbel (diabolus? ) xt schalter/bremse,36er...was ist daran denn so verkehrt?


----------



## Jendo (29. September 2008)

Diabolus mit 3KBs find ich komisch!


----------



## numinisflo (30. September 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Diabolus mit 3KBs find ich komisch!



Absolut. Diabolus Bockschwerparts mit 3 Kettenblättern ohne Führung u. Luftdämpfer. Gefällt mir halt nicht die Kombination und für meine Verhältnisse taugt das nicht, aber ist ja alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## Saci (30. September 2008)

wenn ma schon beim thema komisch sind--- hab mal meine (defekte) pike ins switch gebaut, da ich nachm "restauriern" meine 66 nich zur hand hab weil die schon seit 6 wochn auf ne neue zugstufe wartet *grml* .. aber komischerweise siehts mit der pike garnich so schlimm aus wie befürchtet - obwohl die ja glaub 5 cm niedriger baut als die 66 *lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twin_83 (30. September 2008)

Hi hätte da ma ne Frage an die Technikspezies unter euch.

Ist es möglich in ein 2006er Switch einen Dämpfer mit einer Einbaulänge von 190mm einzubauen ohne dass die Geo und das Fahrwerk zu sehr versaut wird?
Normalerweise ist ein Dämpfer mit 200mm verbaut.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. September 2008)

Möglich ist es,gibt halt einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel,etwas tieferes Tretlager und weniger Federweg...Sinn?


----------



## slayerrider (1. Oktober 2008)

Meins:


----------



## Jendo (1. Oktober 2008)

Fast Perfekt! Nur noch die dicken Diabolus runter und ich stells in den Porn Fred


----------



## numinisflo (1. Oktober 2008)

Starkes Switch! 19,5"?


----------



## dirtpaw (1. Oktober 2008)

ebay aus der Alpenrepublik?
Viel Spass!


----------



## slayerrider (1. Oktober 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Fast Perfekt! Nur noch die dicken Diabolus runter und ich stells in den Porn Fred


Ja, würde mir auch gefallen. Vlt. eine Atlas oder eine FSA Gravity Light. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die hält. Trigger wäre auch noch gut. Und ein breiter Lenker.



numinisflo schrieb:


> Starkes Switch! 19,5"?


Ja, 19,5'', ich bin 2,05m. Von daher brauche ich ein 610 Oberrohr.



dirtpaw schrieb:


> ebay aus der Alpenrepublik?
> Viel Spass!


Nein, vom Kimmerle.

Leider wird der Rahmen wieder getausch, mir gefällt er so sehr gut. Aber der Moko den ich noch habe hat Garantie der hier nicht. Wohingegen ich den so schöner finde.
Aber danke fürs Lob!


----------



## Red Dragon (6. Oktober 2008)

Suche einen Switch-Rahmen ab 06, wenn da jemand noch was schönes hat, bitte anbieten.


----------



## swuzzi (7. Oktober 2008)

Welche Farbwahl?Hätte da noch einen Switch R.S in schwarz und einen 2.0 in weiss!!!Schwarz 152 mm
                              Weiss    178 mm
Überlege einen zu verkaufen,allerdings nach dem Sardinienurlaub
(10.10-19.10)!
Wie werden die Rahmen preislich gehandelt?Sind ja leider die letzten Handmade Fahrwerke.Beide in 18 Zoll!1 1/8 Zoll Lenkkopflager.Fotos auf wunsch nach dem Urlaub!Wollte mal nach der Resonanz schauen...
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (7. Oktober 2008)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Welche Farbwahl?Hätte da noch einen Switch R.S in schwarz und einen 2.0 in weiss!!!Schwarz 152 mm
> Weiss    178 mm
> Überlege einen zu verkaufen,allerdings nach dem Sardinienurlaub
> (10.10-19.10)!
> ...



Farbe wäre mir relativ Banane, so langs kein pink ist 

Kannst ja mal paar Bilder machen, zumal 18" eh genau meine Größe ist.

Preislich denke ich werden wir uns da auch einig werden.


----------



## Magnum 204 (7. Oktober 2008)

so hier mal meins nach ein paar updates:











MFG:


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (7. Oktober 2008)

@Magnum204

Schickes Radl 

Farblich passend zu den roten Beeren im Hintergrund ( kleiner Joke ... )


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2008)

Bären und ein Rocky Mountain  passen ja immer zusammen
Aber trotzdem schönens Rad

G.


----------



## Jendo (8. Oktober 2008)

@Magnum
Hast Du das Schaltauge Eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Josh BLENDER (8. Oktober 2008)

Hätte auch mal ne Frage an alle Switch Spezialisten:

Ist es möglich, bei einem Switch 1.0 von 07, den Federweg hinten zu erhöhen? Evtl. mit einem Dämpfer, mit anderer Hub/Einbaulänge?

Gruß, Josh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (9. Oktober 2008)

Sollte möglich sein. Aber ob das ganze Sinn hat?


----------



## Magnum 204 (9. Oktober 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> @Magnum
> Hast Du das Schaltauge Eloxieren lassen?



@ Jendo    : jo, das ist eloxiert.

@Josh BLENDER     : das sollte ohne Probleme gehen , es verändert aber die Geometrie erheblisch.


Sinn wird das ganze aber keinen machen , da muss ich meinem vorredner recht geben :  178 mm reichen voll kommen!!!


----------



## wallbreaker (9. Oktober 2008)

ick och noch ne Frage zu Federwegssachen und Geometrie .... 

Fährt jemand in seinem 05er Switch zufällig ne 07er Marzocchi 66 ? 
Wenn ja, auch mit der Rahmengröße 16,5" ?

Ist das fahrbar und wenn ja, gibt es dann ein sehr starkes Choppergefühl ? 

Und noch was, hat noch jemand n 07er 18" Rahmen übrig ?


----------



## numinisflo (10. Oktober 2008)

Das Switch ist schon ziemlich gut aufgebaut, Glückwunsch! Mir persönlich allerdings greift die Eloxalwelle deutlich zu weit. 
Wie geht der Dämpfer im Switch?


----------



## slayerrider (11. Oktober 2008)

Josh BLENDER schrieb:


> Hätte auch mal ne Frage an alle Switch Spezialisten:
> 
> Ist es möglich, bei einem Switch 1.0 von 07, den Federweg hinten zu erhöhen? Evtl. mit einem Dämpfer, mit anderer Hub/Einbaulänge?
> 
> Gruß, Josh.


Nomen est omen.  
Auch wenn er falsch geschrieben ist.


----------



## Slickjumper (14. Oktober 2008)

hey rocky mountain switch fans,
ich habe noch ein 2004er rocky mountain switch sl rahmen bei mir im keller rumliegen. der rahmen ist 18" groß. verbaut ist ein fox vanilla rc dämpfer. ich verkaufe ihn, da ich es zu schade finde, dass so ein super freeriderahmen im keller rumsteht. bilder gibts auf anfrage. 

hier ist meine email-adresse: [email protected]


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Oktober 2008)

... hat mich zuverlässig und bestens durch die Saison gebracht


----------



## numinisflo (23. Oktober 2008)

Einfach saustark dein Switch Axel!
Hattest du den SW-LRS schon immer drauf?


----------



## Jendo (23. Oktober 2008)

Im Winter kannst Du ja dann auf den neuen Havoc LRS umsteigen!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Einfach saustark dein Switch Axel!



Stimmt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieleh (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi Axel,

mit dem neuen LRS gefällts mir auch endlich - und wenn dann erst noch der zweite König dran ist, isses perfect


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Oktober 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Einfach saustark dein Switch Axel!
> Hattest du den SW-LRS schon immer drauf?


Danke!
Nein,erst seit letzter Woche und wahrscheinlich auch nur vorrübergehend 



Jendo schrieb:


> Im Winter kannst Du ja dann auf den neuen Havoc LRS umsteigen!



Die haben einen Neuen?Muß ich gleich mal nachschauen!



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> G.





pieleh schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> mit dem neuen LRS gefällts mir auch endlich - und wenn dann erst noch der zweite König dran ist, isses perfect



Danke!
Eigentlich ist der schon ganz alt aber immer noch TipTop,stammt noch aus meinem Ur-Switch ...ist aber wie gesagt nur vorrübergehend.


----------



## Jendo (24. Oktober 2008)

Oh ja, die haben da was neues:

















Klick mich!

Schönes Wochenende,
Rob


----------



## Magnum 204 (26. Oktober 2008)

Meins wieder nach kleinem Gabel update. 

Gewicht: 16,3 kg (incl.Pedale)


----------



## sebbolan (27. Oktober 2008)

mal was anderes.

Ich überlege ob ich mein 04er Switch Pro mit einer Kettenführung ausstatte. Ich habe eine Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel (36/24). Würde wohl auch nur ungern auf den Bashguard und das 2te Kettenblatt verzichten. Ich habe gesehen, dass es von Race Face eine Atlas Kettenführung gibt, taugt die was? ist ja glaube ich sogar schaltbar, oder würdet ihr mir eine andere empfehlen?

Notfalls würde ich auch das kleine Blatt demontieren, aber Bashguard sollte schon dranbleiben dürfen...


----------



## bike-it-easy (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi sebbolan,

habe die Atlas KeFü auf meinem 2007er Switch mit Diabolus-Kurbel im Einsatz, ebenfalls mit 24-36-Bash. Läuft ohne Beanstandung. Montage ist wie eigentlich bei jeder Kettenführung erstmal ewige Einstellerei, bis es denn mal passt. Aber dann funktioniert's halt.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## maildfh (28. Oktober 2008)

@Magunm: Was ist das für eine Gabel?? Passt optisch super zu deinem '06 Switch 1.0........!


----------



## sebbolan (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi danke für die Antwort,

noch eine 'blöde' Frage zum schluss. Die Atlas Kettenführung funktioniert doch auch mit nur einem Kettenblatt? Würde wohl das kleine demontieren und nur das 36er Blatt plus Bashguard dranlassen...

Wird die am Tretlager montiert oder ist es ISCG Standard oder gibt es 2 verschiedene Versionen?


----------



## wallbreaker (28. Oktober 2008)

Die Gabel sieht aus wie eine Suntour Durolux oder täusch ich mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (28. Oktober 2008)

die Gabel ist eine Manitou Nixon, gute Gabel wenn richtiges Modell


----------



## Magnum 204 (28. Oktober 2008)

Die Gabel ist wie schon oben gesagt eine Manitou Nixon ,funktioniert so gut das ich meine 66 kaum vermisse.


----------



## sebbolan (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Habe mich dazu entschieden eine einfach Kettenführung an mein Switch zu schrauben, die frage die sich mir noch stellt ist folgende:

Hat mein 2004er Switch Pro eine ISCG Kettenführungsaufnahme? Kann das so ohne die Kurbel abzuschrauben nicht auf den ersten Blick sagen, vielleicht weiß es ja einer aus em Kopf...


----------



## bike-it-easy (29. Oktober 2008)

sebbolan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mich dazu entschieden eine einfach Kettenführung an mein Switch zu schrauben, die frage die sich mir noch stellt ist folgende:
> 
> Hat mein 2004er Switch Pro eine ISCG Kettenführungsaufnahme? Kann das so ohne die Kurbel abzuschrauben nicht auf den ersten Blick sagen, vielleicht weiß es ja einer aus em Kopf...



Dann schau doch einfach von der linken Seite auf dein Innenlagergehäuse. Wenn du auf der rechten Seite des Gehäuses da so 3 kleine Gewindösen rund ums Gehäuse verteilt siehst - hat dein Switch ISCG-Aufnahmen. Wenn nicht...

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## slayerrider (2. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach hat das 2004 never ever eine iscg aufnahme. Das wäre damals viel zu gut für Rocky gewesen.


----------



## sebbolan (2. November 2008)

hats auch nicht, werd mir ein tretlageradapter holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (4. November 2008)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal meins herzeigen. Es hat nen 07-er Rahmen und ist sonst eher in Richtung "haltbar" aufgebaut.


----------



## Masira (5. November 2008)

sou, von mir auch mal wieder ein aktuelles bild. neu sind die code 5´s, die minions (r und f) und der superforce.


----------



## Cuberius (5. November 2008)

Mein neues Radel:


----------



## Jendo (5. November 2008)

Bis auf die Bilder ein geiles Bike


----------



## Dr.BONES (5. November 2008)

Hi
hier gibts ja nur schöne Switch´s zu sehen echt abartig! 

Hier mal mein´s


----------



## Rocky Trialer (5. November 2008)

Am Sonntag hab ich auch endlich mein Switch ich post dann au mal nen Bild


----------



## Cuberius (5. November 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Bis auf die Bilder ein geiles Bike



Danke.
Hab, als es fertig war, nur eben schnell ein paar Fotos mit'm Handy gemacht.
Wollte schnell auf's Bike. 
Werde die Tage noch bessere machen.


----------



## Masira (6. November 2008)

damn, das canuck switch ist schon sehr hot! den gustav m schriftzug hätte ich mir aber verkniffen 

mein switch (19,5") steht übrigens zum verkauf, es muss was leichteres her, wer interesse hat darf sich gerne melden


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. November 2008)

saugeiles Canuck haste da aufgebaut
Am Vorbau könntest Du auch noch Gewicht sparen Hab meinen Diabolus gegen nen Thomson X4 getauscht. Sieht zudem auch besser aus.

MfG
und viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. November 2008)

@ Cuberius
Bist du der glückliche der es neu für 410 Euro bekommen hat?
Bei Schindele über Ebay?

Beim Canuck brauch man nichts mehr sagen, ausser halt die Stick auf dem Rahmen.
Sonst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.BONES (6. November 2008)

Hi, danke!
Ja die Sticks sind wirklich geschmackssache aber momentan gefällts mir so wie´s ist.

Der Thomson...wirklich schön und eigentlich schon fast für´s nächste update geplant, wobei der Roco möglicherweise auch getauscht wird!
Trotzdem vielen dank für den Tip 

Bei der Gabel kann ich die ganzen negativen Erfahrungen mancher Biker im Moment nicht bestätigen aber fahr se natürlich auch noch nicht lange.

bis bald,

grüßle


----------



## copy_paste (7. November 2008)

hi,

verkaufe mein gutes RM switch S3 Baujahr 05 in grün.
Gebe es her, da ich auf das 07er modell umgestiegen bin!

bei interesse hier ist der link, und keine scheu vor Fragen, ich beiße nicht 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=148347


----------



## Jendo (7. November 2008)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hab, als es fertig war, nur eben schnell ein paar Fotos mit'm Handy gemacht.
> Wollte schnell auf's Bike.
> Werde die Tage noch bessere machen.



JOp, ich freu mich auf neue Bilder 

Das Canuck ist echt geil!
Schönes WE und Gruß,
JEndo


----------



## Rocky Trialer (8. November 2008)

white necked schrieb:


> Hi
> hier gibts ja nur schöne Switch´s zu sehen echt abartig!
> 
> Hier mal mein´s


 

des bike is find ich des schönste hier im thema hammer bike


----------



## Cuberius (9. November 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ Cuberius
> Bist du der glückliche der es neu für 410 Euro bekommen hat?
> Bei Schindele über Ebay?
> 
> ...



Nein, habe den Rahmen glücklicherweise noch neu bekommen und dann die restlichen Teile alle einzeln gekauft.

Beim Canuck kann ich mich echt nur anschließen. Sehr schön!


----------



## Rocky Trialer (9. November 2008)

So hier mal meins habs heut bekommen:








stimmt das das es die Lackierung nur 50 mal auf der Welt gibt ?


----------



## Masira (9. November 2008)

iwie gefällt mir das alte switch auch!

wer interesse an einem neueren hat, kann sich gerne meine anzeige ansehen  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=149000


----------



## Cuberius (11. November 2008)

Diesmal in besserer Fotoqualität:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/224024

Leider funktioniert das mit den Bildern irgendwie nicht, daher der Link.


----------



## Jako (11. November 2008)

.... geht doch...   geiles bike. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (12. November 2008)

Vielen Dank. Werd noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändern (vernünftige Rahmenschutzfolie für's Steuerrohr, etc.).
Deins sieht aber auch echt hammer aus! I love Canuck!


----------



## Human 2.0 (14. November 2008)

Hier mein Switch in fast fertiger Version...anderer Vorbau ( Sunline 888) muss noch her...








neu sind:
- LRS
- XO Trigger
- XTR Shadow Schaltwerk
- Bereifung
- Sattel


----------



## cliomare (14. November 2008)

Hallo,

mir ist die unterste der drei Verbindungsschrauben zwischen Hinterbau und Rahmen abgebrochen (das Rad habe ich dieses Frühjahr gekauft, wird zu 95% nur auf local Trails bewegt).
Ich hab zwar vor einiger Zeit gemerkt, dass an meinem Radl irgendwas nackelt, hab aber gedacht das ist ein Nabenproblem. Bin also ohne untere Schraube mindestens dreimal Fahren gewesen und auch Drops gesprungen.

Heute bin ich draufgekommen dass die Schraube fehlt und hab das provisorisch mit einer anderen Schraube repariert. Nachdem aber auch die Gegenhülse zum Teil abgeschert ist, ist das ganze immer noch nicht richtig fest und der Hinterbau wackelt noch etwas.
Habe mir beim Händler eine neue Hülse und die Schraube bestellt. Glaubt ihr wird der Hinterbau damit wieder wirklich fest oder ist der irreperabel beschädigt?


Irgendwie muss ich mal sagen daß die reale Qualität der RMs wirklich absolut nicht mit dem Image und dem Preis zusammenpasst!
In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben noch zwei andere ein Switch. Bei einem ist genau dasselbe passiert (schon bei der dritten Abfahrt, keine Sprünge), beim anderen waren diese Schrauben nicht richtig fixiert und keine Schraubensicherung angebracht. Schon nach den ersten Abfahrten sind die Schrauben beinahe rausgerutscht, Gott sei Dank hats der Kollege noch rechtzeitig gemerkt!

Irgendwie find ichs schon zach daß RM für den Rahmen einen tausender mehr verlangt als viele andere Firmen für vergleichbare Bikes und dann so miese Qualität liefert, obwohl der hohe Preis mit der angeblich so guten Handbuilt Qualität aus Kanada gerechtfertigt wird!
Und Qualitätskontrolle scheints bei denen auch keine zu geben. Wie ich meinen Rahmen bekommen habe, durfte ich zuerst mal eine halbe Stunde das Sitzrohr ausschleifen. Das war derartig mit Lack zugekleistert, daß die Sattelstütze nicht reingepaßt hat.


Na ja ich hoff dass das ganze wirklich reparabel ist und zum Glück habe ich für den Rahmen nur einen Teil des Listenpreises gezahlt. Das Switch ist zwar ein nettes Rad, aber wenn von drei Stück die ich kenne alle gravierende Mängel aufweisen dann kanns da mit der Qualität nicht weit her sein.

Grüße!


----------



## Rocky Trialer (15. November 2008)

ich habe ne frage und zwar gibts den diese gelb schwarze lackierung nur 50 mal auf der Welt is das ne limited edition lackierung ?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2008)

Gelb/schwarz war 2003 die ganz normale Standartlackierung.
LTD war grau/weiß und Sonderlackierung war Cunack.

G.


----------



## Rocky Trialer (15. November 2008)

Okay schade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kairo (16. November 2008)

Moin Moin,

@ Cliomare: wie soll man denn fÃ¼r die beschriebenen Probleme eine Ferndiagnose auf deine Frage abgeben.
In der Tat ist dein Proglem allerdings sehr Ã¤rgerlich. Bei mir ist dieser Bolzen ebenfalls abgeschert. Ich habe es aber noch rechtzeitig beim Putzen gemerkt. FÃ¼r die neue HÃ¼lse mit Schraube wollte BA 20,-â¬ !!!! haben. Das ist in meinen Augen eine absolute Sauerei. Erstens haben diese Leichtbauteile an einem Rad wie dem Switch nichts zu suchen und zweitens ist der Preis ja wohl mehr als Ã¼bertrieben. 
Wenn das bei Rocky so weitergeht (das hier, New Slayer, Produktionsstandort etc), sehe ich schwarz.

Bis Bald,
Kairo


----------



## Rocky Trialer (16. November 2008)

ich habe ne frage an dem dämpfer (fox vanilla) von meinem switch ist so eine scheibe (eine kleine rote) die möcht ich gern auf drehen weil ich sonst nicht meinn ganzen federweg nutzen kann aber das ding lässt sich nicht aufdrehen weiß jemand was man tun kann ? oder hat jemand das gleiche problem ?


----------



## Jendo (16. November 2008)

Rocky Trialer schrieb:


> ich habe ne frage an dem dämpfer (fox vanilla) von meinem switch ist so eine scheibe (eine kleine rote) die möcht ich gern auf drehen weil ich sonst nicht meinn ganzen federweg nutzen kann aber das ding lässt sich nicht aufdrehen weiß jemand was man tun kann ? oder hat jemand das gleiche problem ?



Als "rote Scheibe" interpretiere ich das Rebound-Verstellrädchen. Damit stellst Du die Zugstufe (Ausfedergeschwindigkeit) deines Dämpfer ein. Für dieses Rädchen gibt es links wie rechts einen Endposition. Falls das Rädchen klemmen sollte bau doch einfach den Dämpfer aus, dann kommst Du besser ran...

@cliomare:
Ich kann Dein Problem leider nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab das zweite Switch und beide hatten diese Probleme nicht! 
Nichtdestotrotz ist es ärgerlich wenn Rocky da geschlampt hat.

mfg
Jendo


----------



## cliomare (16. November 2008)

Hallo,

ok ich denk ich muß einfach auf das Ersatzteil warten und hoffen dass der Hinterbau dann wieder fester ist.

Daß solche Ersatzteile teuer sind, ist eigentlich immer so. Damit kann man ja auch gut verdienen. An sich sollte ich das ja auf Garantie machen, da ich das Rad gerade erst ein halbes Jahr habe, aber nachdem ichs bei einem Händler im Ausland gekauft hab wird das wohl nichts.

Grüße!


----------



## coma1976 (23. November 2008)

schöne bikes-da stell ich meins doch auch noch mal in die runde






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Switch mit Oberrohrohr 56 cm und Sitzrohr 46 müsste doch ein 18 Zoll sein? Stimmt das so? oder ist es ein 19 Zoll?

Danke!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2008)

Sitzrohr (46cm) durch 2,54 = 18,11
Ja
19 Zoll Oberrohre sind meistens immer im 60er bereich.


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. November 2008)

super danke ...


----------



## Knuut (24. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal gerne etwas wissen. Da ich nun seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines RM Switch bin, stellen sich da ein paar Fragen.
Worin liegen die Unterschiede zwischen dem Switch S3 und einem Sl z.B. 
Kann ich evtl an meinem S3 einen umwerfer montieren (Muss dazu sagen, daß der Rahmen erst noch kommt). Wollte gerne vorne zwei Blätter fahren.

Ja das war es eigentlich schon, wenn ich den Rahmen aufgebaut habe, stelle ich mal Bilder von dem fertigen Bike rein

Gruss und Danke


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. November 2008)

Knuut schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mal gerne etwas wissen. Da ich nun seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines RM Switch bin, stellen sich da ein paar Fragen.
> Worin liegen die Unterschiede zwischen dem Switch S3 und einem Sl z.B.
> Kann ich evtl an meinem S3 einen umwerfer montieren (Muss dazu sagen, daß der Rahmen erst noch kommt). Wollte gerne vorne zwei Blätter fahren.
> ...



Moin

Das SL hat einen anderen (leichteren) Rohrsatz und aufgrund dessen keine Bikeparkfreigabe.
Umwerfermontage geht. Es liegen normalerweise zwei Alu-Halbschalen bei. Die brauchst Du für die Montage. Oder Du nimmst einen e-Type Umwerfer, der am Innenlager befestigt wird.

MfG
und viel Spaß mit dem Bike. 

PS: Hab noch einen Satz dieser Aluteile bei mir rumliegen. Falls Du die benötigst, einfach eine PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (24. November 2008)

coma1976 schrieb:


> schöne bikes-da stell ich meins doch auch noch mal in die runde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sub 15Kg ?
Konsequent leicht und chic


----------



## coma1976 (26. November 2008)

jo sub 15-danke für die blumen
gewicht ca 14,5kg


----------



## Rocky Trialer (26. November 2008)

coma1976 schrieb:


> schöne bikes-da stell ich meins doch auch noch mal in die runde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was is das für ne gabel ?


----------



## numinisflo (27. November 2008)

Sieht für mich aus wie eine MZ Allmountain.


----------



## coma1976 (27. November 2008)

si korrekt und zwar ne am 2sl


----------



## numinisflo (28. November 2008)

Knuut schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mal gerne etwas wissen. Da ich nun seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines RM Switch bin, stellen sich da ein paar Fragen.
> Worin liegen die Unterschiede zwischen dem Switch S3 und einem Sl z.B.
> Kann ich evtl an meinem S3 einen umwerfer montieren (Muss dazu sagen, daß der Rahmen erst noch kommt). Wollte gerne vorne zwei Blätter fahren.
> ...



Glückwunsch zum Kauf! Wie wirst du es aufbauen?



coma1976 schrieb:


> si korrekt und zwar ne am 2sl



Btw, schönes, leichtes Switch.


----------



## Knuut (28. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, so der erste Step im "Winterprojekt" ist abgeschlossen. Im Moment habe ich noch einen 190mm Wood Shock. Ist mir aber zu hart. Kommt was Anderes rein. Sattelstütze, Kurbeln und Umwerfer sind auf dem Weg. Kurbel wird einen FSA Maximus DH Kurbelkit 2 Fach, Shiftguide ist schon dran, und ein Umwerfer baruch ich dann noch


----------



## Jendo (30. November 2008)

Mal wieder unterwegs gewesen!





Schönen ersten Advent,
Jendo


----------



## Saci (30. November 2008)

Sehr schönes Switch Jendo - und ein sehr schönes bild noch dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky Trialer (30. November 2008)

hey jendo super bild super licht sieht richtig gut aus bike sieht auch gut aus bis auf die shimano kurbel^^


----------



## Jendo (30. November 2008)

Thx.

Was passt Dir denn an den XTs nicht? Das RaceFace Zeugs kommt mir bestimmt nicht ans Bike (Zu schwer, zu teuer, zu schlechte Lager, zu mainstream  )
Gruß,
Jendo


----------



## luxuzz (30. November 2008)

Dann pulver sie passend zum Bike


----------



## Cuberius (30. November 2008)

@Jendo:
Schönes Bild! Gefällt mir genauso gut wie dein Bike.


----------



## numinisflo (4. Dezember 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Mal wieder unterwegs gewesen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gutes Bike, schönes Bild.
Hätte ich damals in Bozen nicht gedacht, dass dein Switch noch so lange "durchhält".



luxuzz schrieb:


> Dann pulver sie passend zum Bike



Oh mein Gott.


----------



## Jeru (4. Dezember 2008)

hat zufällig grad jemand die tretlagerhöhe von einem 07er switch im kopf ?

via sufu kann ich leider nix finden.

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (4. Dezember 2008)

@Jeru

Die Tretlagerhöhe beträgt 380mm laut der Freeride


----------



## slayerrider (4. Dezember 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Das SL hat einen anderen (leichteren) Rohrsatz und aufgrund dessen keine Bikeparkfreigabe.


Ist das offiziell so??? 
Hab ich gar nicht gewusst, händler wohl auch nicht.
Kein Wunder ist meins gebrochen.


----------



## Josh BLENDER (4. Dezember 2008)

@Jeru
...hab bei meinem Switch nachgemessen, 380 mm ist richtig.


----------



## Jeru (4. Dezember 2008)

@ Josh

Dank Dir...

Was für ne Kurbellänge fährst Du an deinem Switch?

Bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich ne 170er oder ne 175er nehmen soll.  

Ist auch ne Frage an die anderen Switchfahrer hier im Forum.  Könnt Ihr evtl. dazu was sagen?

Thx


----------



## Josh BLENDER (5. Dezember 2008)

fahre eine 175 mm Kurbel, Race Face Ride DH.


----------



## sebbolan (5. Dezember 2008)

fahre auch ne 175mm RaceFace Atlas kurbel an meinem Switch.

Bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Länge


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2008)

Also großer Fahrer hab ich natürlich auch die Länge 175.
Wennste Körpergrößenmäßig kleiner bist dann kannst auch 170 oder kleiner nehmen.
Kommt auch auf deine Kraft an und ob du mehr im Park oder auf Tour unterwegs bist.
Aber Standart ist immer gut, wegen Ersatzteile, wenn mal nur eine Kurbelseite kaputt geht.


G.


----------



## Saci (5. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal nen aktuelles Foddo von meinem Switch, welches auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gabel ist... ich tedniere zu: Marzocchi 55, ner MZ 66 SL ATA (weiß), Rock Shox Lyrik oder natürlich zu ner Fox 36, allerdings siehts da finanziell eng aus.. grml..






und um beim thema zu sein, - sind 175er Kurbeln (aber au nur weil mir die schwarzen hone besser gefallen als die grauen 170er SLX die hier noch rumliegn)


----------



## Rocky Trialer (5. Dezember 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Thx.
> 
> Was passt Dir denn an den XTs nicht? Das RaceFace Zeugs kommt mir bestimmt nicht ans Bike (Zu schwer, zu teuer, zu schlechte Lager, zu mainstream  )
> Gruß,
> Jendo



Race-Face sieht viel cooler und besser aus schwarz passt doch besser als das Silber und gewicht ist bei nem Freerider auch nich so wichtig die paar Gramm ich fahr auch mit 18,7 Kilo problemlos Touren mit 800 Hm.


----------



## Jendo (7. Dezember 2008)

Rocky Trialer schrieb:


> Race-Face sieht viel cooler und besser aus schwarz passt doch besser als das Silber


Das ist Gott sei Dank ist das immer noch Geschmackssache



Rocky Trialer schrieb:


> und gewicht ist bei nem Freerider auch nich so wichtig die paar Gramm ich fahr auch mit 18,7 Kilo problemlos Touren mit 800 Hm.


Da hast Du recht. Allerding ist das Bike konsequent auf Leicht und Haltbar aufgebaut worden... bis auf die Gabel (3072g) 

@Saci: Ich wäre für Lyrik oder 36.

Schönen zweiten Advent,
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2008)

Das is´n sehr schönes Bild Robert 
... und es muß ganz bestimmt nicht immer alles von RF sein womit man ein RM bestücken kann,damit es dann "coool" aussieht lieber Rocky Trialer.


----------



## Jendo (9. Dezember 2008)

Saci schrieb:


> Hier mal nen aktuelles Foddo von meinem Switch, welches auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gabel ist... ich tedniere zu: Marzocchi 55, ner MZ 66 SL ATA (weiß), Rock Shox Lyrik oder natürlich zu ner Fox 36, allerdings siehts da finanziell eng aus.. grml..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie kommst Du mit der Travis klar? 

Für mich wäre der perfekte Switch-Traum ein 2004er Pro mit 180er Travis (wenn es nicht zu hoch baut). Das würde dann auch farblich sehr gut zum Rasouli passen.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die 2004er Pros waren eh die besten

G.


----------



## Saci (9. Dezember 2008)

heee, das is/war ne 03er SE (canuck lackierung) - und kam mit der travis nich soo gut klar- war aber auch die harte feder verbaut... vorher hatte ich ne 66RC von 05 drinne (die die so hoch baut). Bei der hats dann aber leider die druckstufenkartusche zerissen, dann sollte die Travis nur so lange her bis die 66 wieder fit is, doch so wies aussieht bekommen die das nich wieder hin.... aber: die TRavis sthet ab morgen bei beay drinne - und ne 66 SL ATA is schon bestellt (schön schwarz/weiß  )


----------



## sebbolan (9. Dezember 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, die 2004er Pros waren eh die besten
> 
> G.



Das ist wohl war, finde mein 2004er Pro immer noch am besten  Müsste mal ein schönes bild von ihm posten...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2008)

Saci schrieb:


> - und ne 66 SL ATA is schon bestellt (schön schwarz/weiß  )



Welches Modelljahr?


Saisonende für´s Switch,die Woche wird´s nochmal schön sauber gemacht und dann kommt die Schmusedecke drüber


----------



## Switchy (9. Dezember 2008)

@soulbrother
Ich seh du fähst den swampthing von maxxis.
Wie bistn mit dem zufrieden was griffigkeit etc betrifft?


----------



## Cuberius (9. Dezember 2008)

@soulbrother:
Sehr schönes Switch. Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Aber was ist ein Saisonende? 

Gruß


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2008)

Sehr...ich fahr den sowohl auf dem Switch als auch auf meinem Sunday fast das ganze Jahr über,auch im Sommer,in 2,35/42a(Supertacky).
Ganz selten,also wenn es wirklich furztrocken ist dann kommen Minions in 2,5/3C drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2008)

Sowas gibt´s nicht,völlig richtig!Aaaber,da steht ja auch nur "Saisonende für´s *Switch*"


----------



## Cuberius (9. Dezember 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sowas gibt´s nicht,völlig richtig!Aaaber,da steht ja auch nur "Saisonende für´s *Switch*"




Also nochmal einmal auf Hochglanz polieren und dann bis zum nächsten Jahr...


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2008)

Genau,bis zum Frühjahr wird das *MARIN* wieder genutzt!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2008)

Ist ein echt schönes Switch.
Hät net gedacht das ich des mal zu einem Bergabbike sag des einen Luftdämpfer drin hat

G.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Dezember 2008)

oh ja das Bike ist echt der Knaller.
Und jetzt noch mit den King Lageschalen und den neuen DeeMax


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2008)

Danke,danke,der Roco Air ist echt hammermäßig,geht zu 95% wie Stahlfeder.

Am kommenden Woende komm ich wohl endlich zum updaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (10. Dezember 2008)

So dann will ich mal mein Switch für die Saison 2009 anmelden. Habe gerade nochmal ein wenig dran gebastelt. Fehlt nur noch vorne der Umwerfer und dann kann es losgehen.
Folgende Parts habe ich verbaut:
Switch S3 
MZ 66 RC
Manitou Split
Truvativ Hussefelt 2fach Kurbel und XR Innenlager
FSA The PIG DH Pro Steuersatz
DeeMax LRS mit Fusion Naben
Grimeca System 12.1 (soll aber noch getauscht werden)
Funn Lenker (kommt noch ein Truvativ incl. Vorbau dran)
XT Schaltwerk


----------



## gobo (10. Dezember 2008)

hi leute

kommt ihr damit klar das das switch vorne 170-180mm fw hat???
wollte mir vorne ne neue gabel holen so um die 160mm wollte hinten
umrüsten aber wenn ich das so sehe macht das keiner oder??

daumen hoch die switchs sehen geil aus!!

mfg


----------



## Jendo (10. Dezember 2008)

gobo schrieb:


> wollte hinten
> umrüsten aber wenn ich das so sehe macht das keiner oder??



Wie oder was willst Du denn hinten umrüsten? Längeren Dämpfer einbauen?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. Dezember 2008)

@knuut: Sieht ja schon ganz fein aus! Ein Umwerfer bräuchtest jetzt noch
Aber Du bekommst ja noch Post vor Weihnachten...

MfG
und viel Spaß


----------



## Switchy (10. Dezember 2008)

@gobo
was willst du denn hinten umrüsten?
Ich denk eher kürzeren dämpfer mit weniger hub oder? Um das dann ins gleichgewicht mit der gabel zu bringen?


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Dezember 2008)

Oh man Axel, ich bin richtig Stolz auf dich, was du aus "meinem" Switch gemacht hast!! Sieht richtig gut aus! Fast schon Perfekt 

Freu mich schon auf nächste Saison.. Da lass mas wieder stehen


----------



## Saci (10. Dezember 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Welches Modelljahr?



Is ne SL ATA 1 - von 07 - 140-180mm


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Oh man Axel, ich bin richtig Stolz auf dich, was du aus "meinem" Switch gemacht hast!! Sieht richtig gut aus! Fast schon Perfekt
> 
> Freu mich schon auf nächste Saison.. Da lass mas wieder stehen



Thx Pro ,mach mer wieder,sehr gerne 



Saci schrieb:


> Is ne SL ATA 1 - von 07 - 140-180mm



Die taugt noch was,gute Wahl


----------



## gobo (11. Dezember 2008)

jo

hatte vor nen anderen dämpfer einzubauen oder dann auch die schwinge umrüsten bzw zu ändern(rm7).aber wenn ich das hier so sehe laß ich das
mal,warum auch ist eh ein zweit bike.
nee anderen dämpfer,ich weiß nicht,hab nen fox 4.0 drin bin noch nicht
gefahren weil noch im aufbau,na mal sehen.

mfg


----------



## bubo_bubo_switc (11. Dezember 2008)

Hammer Bike - gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ob das mit der Schaltungzug beim dem S3 funktioniert wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher.
An der falschen Stell sparen rulsed nicht so.


----------



## Jendo (11. Dezember 2008)

gobo schrieb:


> jo
> 
> hatte vor nen anderen dämpfer einzubauen oder dann auch die schwinge umrüsten bzw zu ändern(rm7).aber wenn ich das hier so sehe laß ich das
> mal,warum auch ist eh ein zweit bike.
> ...



Dein Satzbau ist katastrophal!


----------



## numinisflo (11. Dezember 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>




Hot as hell! Einfach nur brutal gut!


----------



## Jako (11. Dezember 2008)

@soulbrother, geiles switch! ich muß ehrlich zugeben das ich mir den troy lee bei dir abgeschaut habe.... aber die 66er hatte ich zuerst drin..... gruß jako


----------



## FrankenRider (11. Dezember 2008)

Und meins, weils gerade so zum Vorposter passt.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

Abgesehen von dem das ich weiße Griffe schrecklich finde echt
Des Bremskabel unten rum verlegt funktioniert fei auch top und schaut noch aufgeräumter aus.

G.


----------



## FrankenRider (12. Dezember 2008)

weiße griffe finde ich mittlerweile auch echt *******, weil sie meistens braun sind ^^ aber ich sehs mal als so ne art trendschlampen-sünde und das nächste mal gibts wieder schwarze.
Bremsen sind eh im frühjahr weg, kommen Avid Kot oder Shimano Saint hin. Gute Idee mit den Leitungen, danke 
An alle Switcherianer: Welche variable Sattelstütze die kein Vermögen kostet bietet sich denn beim Switch an. Hab gelesen das viele die Kindshock fahren, welche Länge kann man denn beim Switch verbauen ohne dass da alles ausm Sattelrohr raussteht bzw mal so gefragt: Wieviel cm Absenkung lassen sich denn realisieren???


----------



## gobo (12. Dezember 2008)

he jendo,du hast echt sorgen

das wird code geschrieben nicht kot!



mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

FrankenRider schrieb:


> .... Hab gelesen das viele die Kindshock fahren, welche Länge kann man denn beim Switch verbauen ohne dass da alles ausm Sattelrohr raussteht bzw mal so gefragt: Wieviel cm Absenkung lassen sich denn realisieren???



Des Teil des ins Sattelrohr kommt hat nur 20cm Länge bei der KS I900.
Bei mir schaut des Sattelstützenrohr voll versenkt nichtmal richtig unten raus.
Also ist des Sattel ansich fast voll versenkbar. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2008)

jako schrieb:


> @soulbrother, Geiles Switch! Ich Muß Ehrlich Zugeben Das Ich Mir Den Troy Lee Bei Dir Abgeschaut Habe.... Aber Die 66er Hatte Ich Zuerst Drin..... Gruß Jako



  !

Schöne canucks


----------



## Saci (12. Dezember 2008)

Sehr sehr viel schönes switchs auf dieser seite - da hoff ich mal das ich mit meinem ned den schnitt versau...:







Für die Vorderbremse fehlt mir noch der 185er Adapter- hab gedacht (bzw. mich vorher nch informiert) das ich keinen brauch...


----------



## FrankenRider (12. Dezember 2008)

@Jörg:   Vielen Dank, hört sich ja super an!!!

Und streng genommen hab ich ja ein MOKO und kein Canuck  aber mir gefällts trotzdem!!!


----------



## Jendo (12. Dezember 2008)

Saci schrieb:


> da hoff ich mal das ich mit meinem ned den schnitt versau...:


Ganz sicher nicht! Der weiße Vorbau passt mir nicht ganz so ins Konzept, aber who cares


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja genau so seh ich des auch.

G.


----------



## Knuut (12. Dezember 2008)

Nabend zusammen. Ich habe da nochmal ne Frage zu meinem Projekt. Da ich ja vorne zwei KB fahre wollte ich mal wissen, was ich für einen Umwerfer benötige (DownPull, TopSwing, DualPull, TopPull) ??
Ich weiß die Schellen benötige ich auch noch, sind aber auf dem Weg

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Dezember 2008)

Knuut schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Ich habe da nochmal ne Frage zu meinem Projekt. Da ich ja vorne zwei KB fahre wollte ich mal wissen, was ich für einen Umwerfer benötige (DownPull, TopSwing, DualPull, TopPull) ??
> Ich weiß die Schellen benötige ich auch noch, sind aber auf dem Weg
> 
> Danke



Top Swing


----------



## jota (13. Dezember 2008)

nur mal so,
ich bin froh das ich mein dämpfer fressendes weiches mistding verkauft habe.


----------



## Knuut (13. Dezember 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Top Swing



Top Swing und Zug von Oben, wenn ich mich nicht irre hihihihi....


----------



## numinisflo (13. Dezember 2008)

Saci schrieb:


> Sehr sehr viel schönes switchs auf dieser seite - da hoff ich mal das ich mit meinem ned den schnitt versau...:




Ganz im Gegenteil! Ich finde dein Switch mit eines der heißesten überhaupt. Sehr geil in schwarz u. bis auf winzige, zu vernachlässigende Kleinigkeiten super Teilewahl.

Unbedingt ein gutes Bild machen wenns fertig ist!


----------



## Saci (13. Dezember 2008)

Jawohl, wird gemacht  - als Vorbaualternative hät ich nochn Diabolus, aber finds mit dem weißen fast schöner. - aber bild an frischer luft kommt auf jeden fall wenns ferig is


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (16. Dezember 2008)

Frage: Habe noch einen 5th Element Dämpfer aus einem Switch neu hier liegen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer? Danke


----------



## el Lingo (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte mal einen drin und der ging gut, habe ihn aber mit sehr wenig druck in der kammer gefahren. die einstellmöglichkeiten sind gut.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Dezember 2008)

Gewichtsreduziert auf 16,1Kg













(...aber bald geht´s wieder gut unter die 16)


----------



## bestmove (23. Dezember 2008)

Klasse Gewicht mit der 66 aber die gelben Deemax haben mir am Switch doch rein optisch besser gefallen. Daher "nur" eine 1-   
Frohes Fest euch allen!!


----------



## Geißbock__ (23. Dezember 2008)

da gibts nix zu meckern! Die silbernen Deemax sind tausendmal schöner als die gelben! Sieht nobel aus! Ist noch viel Platz zwischen der 66 von 2007 und der Bremsscheibe?
Bei meiner 66 rc3 von 2008 hats mit diesem LRS an der Bremssattelaufnahme mit einer Hope Scheibe geschliffen!!!

Grüße und frohes Fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja,ja, die Deemax,entweder man haßt sie oder man liebt sie,rein optisch gefallen mir beide gleich gut im Switch.Die Gelben wirken halt schön aggressiv und auffällig und die Silbernen schlicht aber dafür sehr stimmig mit den silbernen Zügen,Leitungen,Kurbeln und dem Rahmendecort.
Ausschlaggebender Faktor war die Gewichtsersparnis von rund 300gr 

Das Switch wird aber nur noch bis ende der Woche so bleiben,das komplette Fox-fahrwerk von vorher bekommen und dann wieder richtig spürbar unter die 16Kg marschieren.

Zwischen der 66 und der Scheibe ist nicht viel,aber ausreichend Platz vorhanden,also Probleme gibt´s da keine bzgl. Schleifen.


----------



## Cuberius (24. Dezember 2008)

@soulbrother:

Gefällt mir sehr gut mit den Deemax.
Ich schwanke im Moment noch zwischen Spinergy und Mavic. Wobei die Mavic gut zu meinem passen würden...

Wünsch ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Dezember 2008)

Spinergy´s hatte ich bisher nur einmal einen Satz SPOX vor vielen Jahren in einem CC Fully.Der Freilauf hatte nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit komische Geräusche gemacht,aber ich glaube das lag an meinem Gewicht.Daraufhin hab ich den Satz meiner Ma ins Element gesteckt und gut war´s,keine Geräusche mehr  

Mit Mavic´s bin ich absolut zufrieden.Deemax,Deetraks,Crossmax ST,Crossmax SX,Crossride und Ksyrium im Rennrad waren/sind bisher alle problemlos gelaufen.
Zuvor hatte ich mir alle meine Laufräder auch immer selbst zusammengestellt und gebaut...seit den Mavic´s habe ich dieses Bedürfnis nicht mehr


----------



## gobo (24. Dezember 2008)

hohoho leutz


hab endlich mein switch fahrbereit nach langem.die erste runde war nicht so der hit.nu wollte ich mal fragen was ihr so an reifen fahrt,hab zurzeit die intense fro 909 hinten u. vorne den dh in 2.5 drauf.im park sind die bestimmt der bringer aber zum singeltrail surfen na ich weiss net.
zum anderen hab ich hinten eine ultegra kassette montiert,fährt die jemand??oder sollte ich doch lieber auf eine norm.mtb kassette zurück rüsten??

leute besten dank und frohe weihnachten


----------



## Mudstud (26. Dezember 2008)

Zeit, mal wieder ein Bild von meiner Switch-Bitch rein zu hängen.

Dank Spank TweetTweet-Vorbau und leichterem Hinterrad bin ich bei mittlerweile 17.3kg angekommen.


----------



## numinisflo (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe da irgendwie kein Bild.


----------



## Jako (26. Dezember 2008)

18,3 kg......


----------



## Mudstud (26. Dezember 2008)

Nochmals 17.3kg, jetzt mit Bild...


----------



## Mudstud (28. Dezember 2008)

Die IBC-Forensoftware ist manchmal schon zum Schreien:

Editieren eines Beitrages geht nicht - aber hallo, find ich extrem unpraktisch.
Verlinken eines Bildes aus dem Web mittels IMG-Befehl geht offensichtlich NUR aus dem IBC-Photoalbum, nicht aus Picasa. Noch unpraktischer... 

Hier nochmals mein Switch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (28. Dezember 2008)

Ist die 240er nicht eine CC Nabe?


----------



## Mudstud (28. Dezember 2008)

@ Jendo

Frei nach Radio Eriwan sag ich mal: Im Prinzip ja.

Die 240Disc wurde inzwischen für die RWS Thru-Bolt Achse modifiziert, wodurch sie faktisch zur 340er mutiert (340g inkl. RWS-Achse). Das Tomac Factory Team fuhr die Kombination 240 Disc/EX 5.1 in der vergangenen Worldcup-Saison ohne Probleme. Und ich bring keine 70kg auf die Waage und muss darum keine bleischweren Räder der Marke unkaputtbar montieren.

Zumal Gewichtstuning bei den rotierenden Massen (Räder) umso besser spürbar ist.


----------



## Gorol (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
habe mir diesen Sommer ein Hardtail aufgebaut und möchte nun ein Fully haben.
Das Switch find ich da besonders geil und zudem auch erschwinglich (bin Azubi).
Habe mir aber erst vor 2 monaten eine Pike gekauft und die war auch noch neu....
Meine frage ist: Kann ich ein Switch auch mit 140mm federweg bewegen ohne dass die Geo was fürn Arsch wird?
Zudem ... Wer hat nen guten gebrauchten für mich? ;-)


----------



## Saci (31. Dezember 2008)

Hey Gorol - denk schon das man nen switch (wenns nich grad nen 07er werden soll) mit ner pike fahrn kann - probiert hab ichs allerdings noch nich - aber ich hät nenn gebrauchten rahmen - der in nem besser wie neuwertigen zustand is (bilder in meim album und bei interesse einfach mal ne PM an mich) 

Guten rutsch


----------



## haural (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Gorol, hatte in meinem 04er Switch eine Pike. Hat eigentlich auch gut funktioniert, im Nachhinein würde ich aber dennoch zu einer höher bauenderen Gabel raten.


----------



## Jendo (2. Januar 2009)

Pike ist im Switch gut fahrbar. Allerdings sollte diese nur im "alten" Switch passen (Baujahr 02-05)!
Mfg
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (2. Januar 2009)

Die Pike kannste im Switch bis 05 fahren...aber die Geo is eher im CC-Bereich
Hatte die Pike übergangsweise drinne, aber nachdem ich sie durch ne Lyrik ersetzt hatte fuhr sich das Bike wesentlich angenehmer.

Schnieken Gruß
der Fro


----------



## Switch-Rider (2. Januar 2009)

sorry das ich frag aber ihr meint doch mit pike eine gabel oder welche gabel ist das weil ich des jetzt schon öftres gehört hab aber nich genau was für eine des ist ?


----------



## Cuberius (2. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> sorry das ich frag aber ihr meint doch mit pike eine gabel oder welche gabel ist das weil ich des jetzt schon öftres gehört hab aber nich genau was für eine des ist ?



RockShox Pike


----------



## Switch-Rider (2. Januar 2009)

ok danke
__________________________________________

So mal mein Switch sieht immoment so aus ist nen 03 Modell






mich stört ziemlich das der Dämpfer nur 152 mm Federweg hat sonst gefällts mir gut bis auf die Gabel ;-) ich hab irgendwas gehört oder bzw. gelesen das in das 03 Model nur der Fox Vanilla 152 mm passt stimmt des oder passt da auch ein länger rein ich habs jetzt auch mal ausgemmessen die Einbaulänge ist 170 mm gibts denn in dem Bereich nen Dämpfer der ordentlich Federweg hat also mehr als die mikrigen 152 mm ?


----------



## Frorider86 (3. Januar 2009)

Einbaulänge 170mm
Hmm...ich bin der Meinung da is ein 190mm Dämpfer drinne! Jedenfalls beim 05er Modell...und der 03er Rahmen sollte doch der gleiche sein!?
Bin ja eher der Technik-Legastheniker, daher würd ich sagen, ein längerer Dämpfer is suboptimal da der Rahmen nur für die eine Einbaulänge konzepiert ist. Der Rahmen is ansonsten ja evtl Belastungen ausgesetzt die er nich "auffangen" kann!?
Würd mich jetzt auch mal genau interessieren! Kann da jmd. eine KURZE präzise Aussage treffen? ...is ja eigentlich nich das Thema des Topic.

Schnieken Gruß
der Fro


----------



## gobo (3. Januar 2009)

hi

beim `05 modell geht das,hatte ich auch schon vor,mußt dann einen dämpfer nehmen der ne einbaulänge von 200mm hat und nen hub von 57!
wie das beim `03 switch ist weiss ich nicht genau.
die leute von fox(hier in belgien)meinten das könne ich vergessen weil das mit der geo nicht ganz hinhaut u. das ansprechverhalten sich auch ändert.
da dann das tretlager höher kommt würde sich dieses negativ auf die schwinge(ferderung!)bemerkbar machen.
ich hatte das auch schon vor,aber seit ich nu damit fahre und auch die ersten sprünge hinter mir hab bleibt das so.
vieleicht nen anderen dämpfer,aber eigentlich reicht das so(für mich!!).

mfg


----------



## haural (3. Januar 2009)

Das 03er hat auf jeden Fall eine andere Einbaulänge. Siehe hierzu Post Nr. 960: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2594039&highlight=einbaul%E4nge+2003#post2594039

Wenn dir die Geo nicht versauen willst, würde ich kein 190er reinbauen.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (3. Januar 2009)

mehr federweg bekommste ab 06. allroundtauglich bleibt man mit den 180mm schon noch aber dafür geht halt bergab wesentlich mehr 


das schicke teil wird grad verkauft!


----------



## Switch-Rider (3. Januar 2009)

Okay danke für die vielen Antworten also ich würde schon gerne 190 mm reinmachen aber ich weiß halt nich wie des dann nacher aussieht 

@tingltangl der ganze rahmen mit dämpfer oder nur der dämpfer ?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (3. Januar 2009)

nur zusammen.
also rahmen + dämpfer natürlich.
wenn ich nicht akute geldnot hätte würd ich mir des teil behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (3. Januar 2009)

habs vorhin auch im bikemarkt geseh echt schiker rahmen aber so viel kann ich mir nicht leisten ;-) aber jetzt mal lieber wieder back to topic


----------



## gobo (3. Januar 2009)

so hier nach langem mal mein switch


----------



## Jendo (5. Januar 2009)

Richtig heiße Rassel!


----------



## Josh BLENDER (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
verkaufe schweren Herzens mein Switch!
Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## neikless (8. Januar 2009)

hab ich heute auf meinem handy gefunden 
das waren fun times mit dem switch


----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2009)

Dein Switch war auch einfach extrem schön Niclas!


----------



## Switch-Rider (17. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt eine neue gabel in meim Switch


----------



## Saci (18. Januar 2009)

was issn das für ne 66? - sieht nach 170mm aus?! - ich würd viell. au noch nen andern (kürzeren) vorbau in betracht ziehen..


----------



## gobo (18. Januar 2009)

ja da muß ich saci zustimmen anderen vorbau drauf und es sieht top aus!!
ansonsten ist es auch so ein geiles rad.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (18. Januar 2009)

danke ja ich weiß aber ich hab immoment kein mein geld für nen neuen vorbau und ja die 66 hat 170 mm


----------



## Knuut (21. Januar 2009)

So mein Switch nähert sich auch langsam dem Endstadium. Nu muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2009)

Hey Knuut,
sehr schönes Switch 

was heißt "nähe Hamburg"?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Januar 2009)

Schön geworden. 
Die Bremse wirkt ja monströs

MfG


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2009)

Pohh...diese Bremshebel mit den Ausgleichsbehältern ab ich ja schon ewig nimmer gesehen.
Da konnte man, wenns mal zu heiß wurde und etwas Blasen und Dampf ausgetreten sind, als Ausgleich und schnelle Hilfe, ein Geldstück dafür reinlegen

G.


----------



## Saci (21. Januar 2009)

schön schön - aber is die gabel auf 170? - wenn ja würd ichs se auf 150 runter machn.. so siehts iwie komisch aus und wird sich au ned so gut fahrn wie mit 150 - die baut ja eh sooo hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2009)

Sers. Hab mir ein 04er Switch SL gekauft und bin am überlegen wegen der Gabel. Die Suntour Durolux FR20 soll angeblich auch sehr gut sein. Die soll auch an eine 66 rankommen und kostet halt wesentlich weniger. Was haltet ihr von der Gabel im Switch?


----------



## wallbreaker (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ne Fox 36 drin in einem 05er und empfinde das schon recht hoch!
Die Suntour hat 180 mm ... ich weiß zwar nicht wie hoch die baut, aber ich glaube die wird zu hoch sein .... 

Hol dir lieber ne Pike oder so!


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

565er Einbauhöhe hat die Durolux. Was hat die 36er Fox?


----------



## wallbreaker (22. Januar 2009)

Meine hat 545 mm hab ne 07er mit 160mm !


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

thx. Hab mal nach der Einbaulänge von ´ner 66er Marzocchi geguckt und die wurde auch mit 565 angegeben


----------



## wallbreaker (22. Januar 2009)

ne alte Z1, Pike sind glaube ich für deinen Einsatzzweck recht gut ...oder halt ne alte Fox 36! Musste halt mal schauen ... 

Wieviel Federweg hatn das 04er eigentlich? Auch 152mm oder "noch" weniger?


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

Hat 152mm http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_Switch.pdf . Laut den Infos ab einer 130er Gabel fahrbar. Meine Rux baut zwar auch recht hoch. Aber selbst für den Übergang scheint mit ´ne 130er vorne zu klein. Normal vorne gleichen Federweg wie hinten oder bisl größer oder?

edit: Hab mal geschaut. 510er Einbauhöhe hat die Rux. Vorrübergehend die Rux und wenn´s Geld passt kommt glaube ich ´ne 36er Fox. Hofe das passt mit der Rux


----------



## gobo (22. Januar 2009)

hab vorne ne mz 55 drin und muß sagen das geht super.wie sieht das denn aus bei den switchs die hinten mit 172mm fw kommen,kann man diese mit ner 180mm gabel fahren??

mfg


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

´ne ETA/ATA?


----------



## gobo (22. Januar 2009)

nee ist ne ganz norm. 55R und muß sagen einfach nur geil.die reicht vollkommen aus!!


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (22. Januar 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne mal eine Durolux testen wollen. Man hört und liest ja sehr unterschiedliches. Bei der Einbauhöhe würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen! Ich hatte selbst schon eine 888 im Switch und das war auch fahrbar. Einige der Durolux Modelle sind ja auch im Federweg einstellbar. Wenn Dir die Gabel in der normalen Umgebung zu hoch baut, dann travel sie einfach auf 160mm.


----------



## Jendo (22. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Hat 152mm http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_Switch.pdf . Laut den Infos ab einer 130er Gabel fahrbar. Meine Rux baut zwar auch recht hoch. Aber selbst für den Übergang scheint mit ´ne 130er vorne zu klein. Normal vorne gleichen Federweg wie hinten oder bisl größer oder?
> 
> edit: Hab mal geschaut. 510er Einbauhöhe hat die Rux. Vorrübergehend die Rux und wenn´s Geld passt kommt glaube ich ´ne 36er Fox. Hofe das passt mit der Rux



Gehts jetzt eigentlich um Rux oder Durolux...(130 / 180mm)?


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

Um beides. Finde die Durolux interessant fürs Switch. Hab aber noch eine Rux daheim liegen von meinem Dual. War in der letzten Zeit zu viel einkaufen. Hoffe deshalb das es die Rux für 2 Monate oder so auch tun wird


----------



## Jendo (22. Januar 2009)

Also fahren wird das switch auch mit der Rux!


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

ja. Ich hoffe auch annehmbar . Wobei es eh noch kalt ist und ich nach ein einhalb Jahren abszinenz eh erstmal rumschuchteln werde. Der Rahmen ist noch auf dem Weg. Was hat das Switch für ´ne Innenlagerbreite? Empfehlung?

Ah, hab was zu gefunden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159009

Was haltet ihr von ´nem Truvativ Howitzer?
http://www.actionsports.de/Innenlager/Truvativ-Howitzer-XR-Innenlager::16125.html


----------



## wallbreaker (22. Januar 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> hab vorne ne mz 55 drin und muß sagen das geht super.wie sieht das denn aus bei den switchs die hinten mit 172mm fw kommen,kann man diese mit ner 180mm gabel fahren??
> 
> mfg



Ab 2006 hatten doch die Switches schon 180mm ....


----------



## Jendo (22. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von ´nem Truvativ Howitzer?
> http://www.actionsports.de/Innenlager/Truvativ-Howitzer-XR-Innenlager::16125.html



Nix! --> Gewicht: ca. 365 gramm. Was willst Du denn für Kurbeln fahren?


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

Hab noch das Nope Jason Set ohne Innenlager rumliegen.

http://www.actionsports.de/Kurbeln/Nope-Jason-Kurbel-Nope-Innenlager-Black-Box::16027.html

Wollte die Kurbel auch draufmachen.

Und thx schonmal/nochmal an alle die mir beim nach Teile kramen helfen 

Mit dem Innenlager das dabei war, hatte de rKram beim Dual nicht gepasst. Die Kurbel war viel zu nah am Rahmen und die Aufnahmepunkte für ein kleines Ritzel haben am Rahmen angeschlagen was sehr strange ist. Sonst würde ich gerade nochma eins kaufen


----------



## Knuut (22. Januar 2009)

Saci schrieb:


> schön schön - aber is die gabel auf 170? - wenn ja würd ichs se auf 150 runter machn.. so siehts iwie komisch aus und wird sich au ned so gut fahrn wie mit 150 - die baut ja eh sooo hoch



Hi, habe die Gabel mit 170mm und konnte eigentlich kein schlechtes Fahrverhalten feststellen. Will aber nicht behaupten, das es nicht besser ist "nur" 150mm vorne zu nehmen. Zumal muss ich ehrlich gestehen, habe ich keine Anleitung das Teil runter zu traveln.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

Was für ´ne Innenlagerachslänge brauch ich für´s Switch eigendlich?


----------



## Switch-Rider (22. Januar 2009)

hi

ich hab nen Problem mit meiner 66 ich weiß nich ob des hier hinpasst aber vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und zwar bei dem Teil wo man einstellen kann wie weit draußen die Gabel seinen soll also der Travler, der klemmt man kann ihn in jede richtung einen millimeter drücken und mehr geht nicht ich glaub das da der Knopf raus gerutscht ist also es sieht aufjedenfall so aus:







Edit: ich weiß nicht genau wie das Teil heißt und was es bewirkt es steht halt drann + Travel -


----------



## Saci (22. Januar 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> Hi, habe die Gabel mit 170mm und konnte eigentlich kein schlechtes Fahrverhalten feststellen. Will aber nicht behaupten, das es nicht besser ist "nur" 150mm vorne zu nehmen. Zumal muss ich ehrlich gestehen, habe ich keine Anleitung das Teil runter zu traveln.
> 
> Greetz




Hey, is ganz einfach: http://www.cosmicsports.de/werkstatt/Marzocchi TECH/MZ 2005 Federweg 66RC.pdf

vierl erfolg  

Cheers


----------



## Knuut (23. Januar 2009)

Saci schrieb:


> Hey, is ganz einfach: http://www.cosmicsports.de/werkstatt/Marzocchi TECH/MZ 2005 Federweg 66RC.pdf
> 
> vierl erfolg
> 
> Cheers



Dank Dir, dann werde ich mal am Wochenende schauen ob ich das hinbekomme. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch gleich Chance einen Ölwechsel zu machen


----------



## Switch-Rider (23. Januar 2009)

Wie kan man eigentlich feststellen ob die Gabel getravelt ist auf 150 oder nicht  gibts da zufällig irgendwelche Maße um das nachzuschauen


----------



## Saci (23. Januar 2009)

ähm.. also is doch ganz einfach - die standrohre messen  - einfach messen wie lang die sind .. oder wie meinste des? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (23. Januar 2009)

ja ich weiss das es die switches ab `06 172mm hinten hatten.ich hab eins von `05(ta moko) und wollte wenn man hinten 152mm u. vorne 180mm wie das dann harmoniert,muß doch gewaltig sein,allein der unterschied??

mfg


----------



## Knuut (23. Januar 2009)

Hi, die 05er haben vorne eigentlich nur ne Freigabe bis max. 150mm da wäre ich mit 180 echt vorsichtig. Damit hat man sich ruckzuck die GEO versaut. 
Ich selbst werde meine 66RC auf 150mm traveln. Ich denke mal das sich die Kiste dann besser fährt. Die Entwickler haben sich mit Sicherheit was dabei gedacht

Greetz


----------



## Saci (24. Januar 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> Hi, die 05er haben vorne eigentlich nur ne Freigabe bis max. 150mm da wäre ich mit 180 echt vorsichtig. Damit hat man sich ruckzuck die GEO versaut.
> Ich selbst werde meine 66RC auf 150mm traveln. Ich denke mal das sich die Kiste dann besser fährt. Die Entwickler haben sich mit Sicherheit was dabei gedacht
> 
> Greetz




also ich find das man das switch auch noch mit ner 170er gabel fahren kann - abr NICHT mit der 05er auf 170 (so wie du  ) - die 05er 66 mit 170 baut ca. 1,5 cm niedriger als meine 888 mit hohen brücken  - also niix gut - aber mit 150 isses vollkomen okay- fahr ich au in meinem 03er switch - hatte zwischendurch auch mal andre gabeln drinne - aber kam mit keiner zurecht..


----------



## Jendo (24. Januar 2009)

Bin ich der einzige hier dem es Wurst ist ob der Federweg hinten wie vorne der gleiche ist?

Wichtig ist für mich nur das das Tretlager nicht zu hoch wird! Gabeln mit 170mm besitzen auch automatisch mehr Sag. Damit kommt mehr Hardtailfeeling auf. Und die Aussage das das Fahrwerk dann nicht mehr harmonieren würde kann ich bei meinem Fahrstil nicht Bestätigen!

Also probiert doch mal beide Federwegslängen aus und checkt was Euch besser gefällt und nicht was optisch besser ausschaut.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,
Jendo


----------



## Saci (24. Januar 2009)

@ jemndo - ne, bist nich der einzige - ich hab ja au gesagt das ma den rahmen mit ner 170er gut fahrn kann - aber es ging halt um die 05er 66 die eh scon wahnsinnig hoch baut - und da versaut ma sich nunmal bei 170 die geo  .. hoff das meine teile bald kommen, dann post ich au mal wieder hier nen bild und schreib ned nur ...


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Januar 2009)

Denke ich bai mir ´ne Fox 36 Float R (ganz eventuell RC2) ein


----------



## Cuberius (25. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre in meinem 05er ne MZ AM2 07 mit 160mm und bin echt zufrieden. Hab auch schonmal über ne 66 nachgedacht aber für mich ist das mehr ein Fall für die 06er und 07er.


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2009)

Was haltet ihr von ´ner Z1 Freeride mit 150mm für ein 04er Switch mit 152 am Hinterbau?


----------



## Jendo (25. Januar 2009)

passt!


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2009)

Mit Sicherheit eine ideale Gabel für das "alte" Switch. Bin drei Jahre lang diese Gabel in meinem ehemaligen Switch gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (25. Januar 2009)

Perfekte Wahl aus eigener Erfahrung,auch nicht umsonst wurden die damaligen Komplettbikes mit diesen Gabeln verkauft.

Bei Interresse: *Z150 FR SL*


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2009)

thx für die schnellen Antworten. Bin jetzt auch auf die hier gestoßen
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21566
Ist bei den Marzocchigabeln dieses TST die Zugstufenverstellung? Weil auch bei der ETA und normalen ATA steht in der Beschreibung nur was von TST und nie was von Druck und Zugstufe.

thx

@ Soulbrother. Dein Link geht nicht wegen 2x html. Aber auch bei "http//bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167058/cat/500" komme ich bei wikipedia raus??

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167058/cat/all habs
Was für ein Modelljahr ist die?


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Januar 2009)

Oh Gott,FINGER WEG von 08er Zocchis mit ATA !!!

Danke,habs geändert!


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Was für ein Modelljahr ist die?



Müsste ne 2004er Gabel sein.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Januar 2009)

Ja...siehe PN!


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> ...
> Ist bei den Marzocchigabeln dieses TST die Zugstufenverstellung? Weil auch bei der ETA und normalen ATA steht in der Beschreibung nur was von TST und nie was von Druck und Zugstufe...



Hallo Giuliano,

TST steht für Terrain Selection Technology (jaja, Hauptsache in Englisch). Wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe, war/ist das so eine Art ProPedal für die Gabel. Da kannst du in verschiedenen Abstufungen die Wippanfälligkeit durch Fahrereinflüsse eliminieren. Reguliert wird das über die Druckstufe. Gibt/gab es als TST2 (an-aus), TST5 (5 Stufen) und TST Micro (stufenlos).

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Jendo (25. Januar 2009)

@Axel:
Wow, ich hätte nicht gedacht das die SL so leicht ist! Ich hab ja die normale Z150 und die ist bei 3075g fast unzerstörbar!


----------



## copy_paste (25. Januar 2009)

Da lange Zeit keine bilder mehr gepostet wurde dachte ich mir, machen wir einfach mal Fotos zur kalten Jahreszeit.

mein switch:


----------



## Saci (25. Januar 2009)

PERFEKT!!!!!!!! - mehr fällt ma da nimmer ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (25. Januar 2009)

ja sehr schönes bike bis auf die gabel ne marzocchi 66 fänd ich schöner


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2009)

Cooles Switch. Gefällt mir bis auf den Sattel gut. Ein Bild von der Antriebsseite wäre aber trotzdem noch schön.


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir auch gut. Wasn das fürn Baujahr und welche Gbel ist das?


----------



## copy_paste (25. Januar 2009)

Baujahr 06, Gabel: Totem Coil

schön das es euch gefällt.

Der sattel ist nicht der schönste, aber ich mag ihn ist halt gemütlich, ich fahr damit manchmal zur FH und die ganze zeit im stehen ist n bissle ungemütlich.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2009)

Finde gerade das die Totem in des Bike sehr gut paßt

G.


----------



## wallbreaker (25. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn der Sattel nicht einer ist, der häufig genannt wird so passt er subjektiv doch sehr gut darauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2009)

jakob schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich hab zwar kein switch aber ich hatte mal eins, nen 2003er LTD war ziemlich geil aber jetzt hab ich ein Fusion Whiplash und das ist noch viel geiler ( sorry! ). Denke aber das die neuen Switches wieder super sind, und mit dem Fusion sicher wieder mithalten!
> @ zyco
> der 2002er Hauptrahmen ist genau der selbe wie der 2003er, bis auf 1.5. sogar die RM7 Hauptrahmen seit 2001 sind von der Geo her gleich, der einzige unterschied ist ein breiteres Hauptlager. ich weiss das so
> ...



Die Switch bis einschließlich 02 (oder ab wann wurden die überhaupt gebaut?) haben 130mm am Heck?

edit: ah
2002 waren die 130mm Federweg Bikes und 2003 schon die mit 150mm Federweg/172.5(Switch LTD Grau/Weiß).
2004 waren schon die SPV/190mm/50mm Hub/150mm Federwegsswitch.
2005 haben die nur die Farbe und die Dämpfermarke geändert.


Waren die SL-Rahmen alleine lechter als die anderen oder waren damals nur die SL-Komplettbikes leichter durch den Aufbau als das 1-3?
Ich muss ja mal ein wenig den Durchblick bekommen bei dem alten Madel


----------



## haha (26. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meins:







auch wenn man hier keine Verkäufe posten soll, ich tue es trotzdem, damit dieser Rahmen wieder zu einem Rocky bzw. Switch Liebhaber kommt. Mir fehlt die Kohle für den Aufbau, von daher gebe ich das gute Stück ab. Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden. Schöne Räder hier..


----------



## Switch-Rider (26. Januar 2009)

wow sehr schön


----------



## gobo (26. Januar 2009)

jaaa absolut megascharf.was ist den das für ein baujahr??

mfg


----------



## haha (26. Januar 2009)

ou, das baujahr ist glaube ich 2007. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ou, das baujahr ist glaube ich 2007. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.



Jau. Ist von 2007.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Januar 2009)

Woran erkenn ich die Baujahre? Gerade/geknickte Oberrohre? "Gusset" in der Ecke Oberrohr-Sattelrohr das Muster?......?


----------



## dirtpaw (27. Januar 2009)

06er und 07er Jahrgänge haben gebogene Oberrohre und mehr Federweg, 2002 kam das erste Switch mit 130mm Federweg und geradem Oberohr, in 2003 wuchs der Federweg auf 150mm (nur in diesem Jahrgang 1.5 Steuerrohr und 171mm Dämpfer), 2004 und 2005 änderte sich bis auf die Farben eigendlich nix. und dann eben die letzte Evolution in 2006.

happy trails


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2009)

> ......, in 2003 wuchs der Federweg auf 150mm (nur in diesem Jahrgang 1.5 Steuerrohr und 171mm Dämpfer), 2004 und 2005 änderte sich bis auf die Farben eigendlich nix. ..........




Nö Falsch.

2002....130mm
2003....150mm bei gleichem Rahmen nur 171mm Dämpfer und anderes Design und 1.5
2004....150mm aber komplett neuer Rahmen mit 190mm Dämpfer und 1 1/8 oder 1.5 Steuerrohr + eine leichtere Version
2005....kein 1.5 und nur Farbveränderungen.

Und zur vorherigen Federwegsdiskussion...2004 war 170mm auch serienmäßig verbaut im 1.5 Modell

G.


----------



## sebbolan (27. Januar 2009)

Also zur Federwegsdiskussion, ich selbst fahre ein 2004er Switch Pro das ist damals serienmäßig mit einer 170er Gabel ausgeliefert worden. Hat ja ein 1.5 Steuerrohr. Habe im Moment ne 180er Domain drin, das funktioniert ohne Probleme. Die Baut ungefähr so hoch wie ne 66...

Die normalen Switche haben laut Herstellerangabe nur ne Freigabe bis 150mm für den Jahrgang, aber das ist natürlich alles relativ und hängt auch viel von der Einbauhöhe ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (27. Januar 2009)

genau - und als anschauungsbeispiel hier mal nen 03er Switch mit ner 05er 66 (baut mit 15mm zienlich genauso hoch wie ne 66 mit 180 ^^)


----------



## Switch-Rider (27. Januar 2009)

Saci schrieb:


> genau - und als anschauungsbeispiel hier mal nen 03er Switch mit ner 05er 66 (baut mit 15mm zienlich genauso hoch wie ne 66 mit 180 ^^)



wie viel federweg hat der dämpfer ?


----------



## Saci (27. Januar 2009)

also der hinterbau hat 152mm.. bei 44mm hub und 171er einbaulänge


----------



## Switch-Rider (27. Januar 2009)

ach verdammt des regt mich so auf das da nicht mehr reingeht       mit wie viel federweg kann man nen 5 m drop springen braucht man da 200 oder reichen da die 152 ?


----------



## Saci (27. Januar 2009)

- was das für ne frage... des kommt auf deine fahrtechnik, dein mut, den drop, den untergrund...... an. - des kann man nich so einfach beantworten - aber grundsätzlich würd ich JA sagen (au wenn ICh kein 5m drop springen würd).. kannst ja mal nen bild von dem drop hochladen 

Cheers^^


----------



## gobo (27. Januar 2009)

5m mit nem switch,das ist ne ansage.da sollte wohl alles stimmen,fahrtechnik,landung etc.
ich trau mich garnicht im sommer nach winterberg mit meinem,ohwei wenn das mal gut geht.
ist das switch kein freeride light??ok mit 172mm am heck wohl kein thema aber mit 152mm,na ich weiss nicht.

mfg


----------



## sebbolan (27. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ach verdammt des regt mich so auf das da nicht mehr reingeht       mit wie viel federweg kann man nen 5 m drop springen braucht man da 200 oder reichen da die 152 ?



Also ich kenn leute die mit nem Hardtail en 7 Meter Drop gesprungen sind ohne Probleme, das hat nur bedingt was mit dem Rad zu tuen. Hauptsächlich  kommt es ja auf den Drop an wie steil die landung ist etc. und natürlich auf die Fahrtechnik. Du wirst ja keinen 5 Meter Flatdrop machen wollen und wenn ja geht da meistens auch en 200mm Hinterbau in die Knie und dein Gesicht auf den Lenker


----------



## Switch-Rider (27. Januar 2009)

sebbolan schrieb:


> Also ich kenn leute die mit nem Hardtail en 7 Meter Drop gesprungen sind ohne Probleme, das hat nur bedingt was mit dem Rad zu tuen. Hauptsächlich  kommt es ja auf den Drop an wie steil die landung ist etc. und natürlich auf die Fahrtechnik. Du wirst ja keinen 5 Meter Flatdrop machen wollen und wenn ja geht da meistens auch en 200mm Hinterbau in die Knie und dein Gesicht auf den Lenker



nätürlich ins flat was denkst du ^^ nein natürlich mit ner ordentlichen landung aus erde (waldboden) soweit ich weiß kann man hardtail und fully nicht vergleichen weil wenn du z.b: nen rocky flow fährst und damit 5m dropst dann hält des des aus was natürlich anders is als wenn du nen element mit 120 mm federweg nimmst da bricht der dämpfer schätz ich mal durch bei nem hardtail gibts kein dämpfer dann kann au nichts kaputt gehn aber die felgen von nem hardtail können bei so nem sprung schneller nen achterbekommen als bei nen fully also fazit:

ein (freeride)hardtail ist um einiges stabiler als ein fully mit 150 mm federweg bei 200 mm weiß ich nich genau


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2009)

Natürlich ist ein Ht stabiler...ist ja auch leichter

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (28. Januar 2009)

Hört sich für mich jetzt so an:
Ich sollte lieber HT fahren, das ist stabiler und da es nicht so schnell kaputt geht kann ich damit überall runterschreddern


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Januar 2009)

nein fully is halt viel angenehmer aber man bracuht halt den entsprechenden federweg mit nem ht machste dir au dein rücken und gelenke kaputt und is au nen sehr hoher materialverschleiß


----------



## Jendo (28. Januar 2009)

Also wenn das Switch nicht der Inbegriff eines Freeridebikes ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter! 152mm progressiver Federweg ist ne ganze Menge Holz


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Januar 2009)

152 mm ist ENDURo freeride ist für mich 180 - 200 mm also ich kenn auch viele die an nem endurobike 150 oder 140 und so haben ja das switch ist ein sehr cooles bike aber erst ab 05


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. Januar 2009)

Ist halt alles der Wandel der Zeit. Früher wars schon ein Light Freerider. Damals hat man aber noch nicht wirklich die Enduros gehabt. Ich kategorisiere die alten Switch mit 152 auch als härteres Enduro mit Freerideattitude ein. Gerade weil´s so leicht ist und dem Federweg hab ich mir kein RMX gekauft. Da lässt sich das Switch verspielter fahren nachdem ich eh nicht so oft wie manche fahren kann


----------



## Cuberius (28. Januar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Also wenn das Switch nicht der Inbegriff eines Freeridebikes ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter!



Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (29. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> 152 mm ist ENDURo freeride ist für mich 180 - 200 mm also ich kenn auch viele die an nem endurobike 150 oder 140 und so haben ja das switch ist ein sehr cooles bike aber erst ab 05



Gabs die Infos aus der Bike?


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. Januar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Gabs die Infos aus der Bike?



Nein die sind von mir^^ und leicht ist mein Switch auch nicht es wiegt 19,6 Kilo und hängt damit keinem RMX oder Flatty hinterher^^


----------



## wallbreaker (29. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> Nein die sind von mir^^ und leicht ist mein Switch auch nicht es wiegt 19,6 Kilo und hängt damit keinem RMX oder Flatty hinterher^^



Mit was für Teilen hast du dein Switch vergewaltigt ? 
Meins wiegt wenns hoch kommt vllt. 17-17,5 kg ...


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. Januar 2009)

Also 
Rahmen: Switch 03
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 170mm 06
Kurbel: RF Evoluve DH
Schaltwerk: SRAM x7
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Lenker: Easton EA 70
Trigger: SRAM x7
Bremse v.: Formula ORO
Bremse h.: Avid Juicy 7
Felge v.: Mavic 325 Disc
Felge h.: Sun Rims Single Track
Nabe v.: Marzocchi OR20 plus
Nabe h.: Shimano XT
Kette: KMC
Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla 152 mm
Sattelstütze: Rocky MTN
Sattel: SDG Bell Air
Kettenführung: Trutativ
Kasette: Sram
Mantel v.: Maxxsis Highroller
Mantel h.: Maxxsis Minion
Lager: RF Diabolus
Vorbau: Ritchey
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit DL Reduziersatz
Griffe: RF
Schnellspanner: X-Tranz


----------



## haural (29. Januar 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen...



Sehe ich auch so. Freeride fängt ja nicht erst bei 5 m Drops an...zumindest nicht in meiner Definition. Und das Switch macht auf jeden Fall Einiges mit.


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2009)

Freeride ist ja heute leider auch nichtmehr das Oldschoolfreeride was es früher war. Jetzt das ganze Slopestylezeug


----------



## numinisflo (30. Januar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Also wenn das Switch nicht der Inbegriff eines Freeridebikes ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter! 152mm progressiver Federweg ist ne ganze Menge Holz



Genau so sieht es aus!



Switch-Rider schrieb:


> 152 mm ist ENDURo freeride ist für mich 180 - 200 mm also ich kenn auch viele die an nem endurobike 150 oder 140 und so haben ja das switch ist ein sehr cooles bike aber erst ab 05






Jendo schrieb:


> Gabs die Infos aus der Bike?



Aber echt. Das ist doch von den Bikebravos "inspiriertes" Schubladendenken.
Soweit ist es heute schon, das man das Switch nicht mehr als Freeridebike bezeichnet. In zwei Jahren gilt es wohl als Long Travel CC Bike...


----------



## wallbreaker (30. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Freeride ist ja heute leider auch nichtmehr das Oldschoolfreeride was es früher war. Jetzt das ganze Slopestylezeug



Freeride ist in meinen Augen eher das, was man selber draus macht .... das irgendwelche krassen Leute darunter jetzt verstehen mit T-Shirt und Jeans und einer Halbschale in künstlich angelegten Parks Ballett zu machen beeindruckt mich zwar verändert doch deswegen aber nicht die Art und Weise wie ich fahre.


----------



## Jendo (30. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> Nein die sind von mir^^ und leicht ist mein Switch auch nicht es wiegt 19,6 Kilo und hängt damit keinem RMX oder Flatty hinterher^^



Also wenn ich die Teileliste mal so grob Überschlage komme ich da nicht auf 19,xxkg. Aber Du wirst es hoffentlich besser wissen als ich 



wallbreaker schrieb:


> Freeride ist in meinen Augen eher das, was man selber draus macht .... das irgendwelche krassen Leute darunter jetzt verstehen mit T-Shirt und Jeans und einer Halbschale in künstlich angelegten Parks Ballett zu machen beeindruckt mich zwar verändert doch deswegen aber nicht die Art und Weise wie ich fahre.



Amen!


----------



## gobo (30. Januar 2009)

nu bei lrs und der gabel kann man einiges sparen weil die sun felgen mit naben nicht die leichtesten sind.und die 66 wisst ihr ja selber.also ich komme auf 17,6kg.außer stütze ist nu alles diabolus.in punkto gabel hab ich die mz 55 verbaut!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (30. Januar 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Aber echt. Das ist doch von den Bikebravos "inspiriertes" Schubladendenken.
> Soweit ist es heute schon, das man das Switch nicht mehr als Freeridebike bezeichnet. In zwei Jahren gilt es wohl als Long Travel CC Bike...



Das ändert sich eh von Jahr zu Jahr. Was letztes Jahr in der Bike-Bravo noch DH war, ist jetzt Freeride, etc.

Bei meinem komme ich trotz fast kompletter Diabolusausstattung und MZ AM2 auf 16,2kg.


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2009)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Freeride ist in meinen Augen eher das, was man selber draus macht .... das irgendwelche krassen Leute darunter jetzt verstehen mit T-Shirt und Jeans und einer Halbschale in künstlich angelegten Parks Ballett zu machen beeindruckt mich zwar verändert doch deswegen aber nicht die Art und Weise wie ich fahre.



Jepp. Das Jeans und Halbschale kategorisiere ich auch zu Dirt/Urban.

Mein Rahmen kam die Tage  und heute habe ich die restlichen Teile bestellt. Hoffe die kommen dann Anfang nächster Woche. Bin ganz rattig und gespannt auf die Waage


----------



## numinisflo (30. Januar 2009)

Viel Spaß beim aufbauen. Kannst ja ab u. an mal ein Bild machen u. hier zeigen.


----------



## Switch-Rider (30. Januar 2009)

Also das ganze Slopestylezeug geht wieder zurück des Big-Mountain Freeride kommt wieder in Mode merkt man daran das die Rampage zurück kommt und Slopestyle irgendwann langweilig wird des sind immer die gleichen Tricks


----------



## Cuberius (30. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> Also das ganze Slopestylezeug geht wieder zurück des Big-Mountain Freeride kommt wieder in Mode merkt man daran das die Rampage zurück kommt und Slopestyle irgendwann langweilig wird des sind immer die gleichen Tricks



Irgendwann sind halt die Möglichleiten an Tricks ausgereizt. Finde aber selber auch ganz gut, daß Big Mountain wieder mehr im kommen ist.


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Januar 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Viel SpaÃ beim aufbauen. Kannst ja ab u. an mal ein Bild machen u. hier zeigen.



Werde ich . Denke aber das die restlichen Teile alle relativ gleichzeitig ankommen und dann gleich alles zusammengebaut wird. Das wichtigste ist erstmal die Diabolus StÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 70â¬ bei ebay neu vom HÃ¤ndler! das das Switch gescheit eingespannt werden kann . Ich bin gespannt wieÂ´s fertig aussieht. Ist ein 04er SL Rahmen in diesem anthrazit metallic. Dachte erst weiÃe LaufrÃ¤der wÃ¤ren schÃ¶n. Aber bei der grau/silbernen Schrift passt das nicht. Nur schwarz ist vielleicht bissl langweilig, hab jetzt aber schwarze Ringlenaben und Singletracks geordert.
KannÂ´s kaum auch erwarten wieder auf soÂ´nem Bock zu sitzen. Seit 9 Jahren trÃ¤ume ich von einem Fully. Vor fast zwei Jahren hats mich mit Â´nem Dual bei Â´nem 8m table auf den Kopf gezimmert das die Lichter ausgingen. Bin dann nichtmehr gefahren. Letzten August kam dann ein Element. Turnt mich auch an. Aber abwÃ¤ts jucktÂ´s doch es wieder krachen zu lassen . Und Rocky rockt. Rotwild macht dick


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2009)

ja so wars bei mir auch,hatte irgendwann keinen bock mehr auf biken.1 jahr später konnte ich es nicht sein lassen ,bock geordert und wieder angefangen.dann ein switch bekommen und nu ist es ganz aus,alten bock verkauft(bergamont) und nu bald mal schauen das ein rmx in haus einzieht.bin vom switch soo dermaßen überzeugt das das nächste wieder ein rocky sein sollte!!


mfg


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2009)

wollte mal ein update posten nu mit mz66 und diabolus steuersatz.


----------



## Cuberius (31. Januar 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ja so wars bei mir auch,hatte irgendwann keinen bock mehr auf biken.1 jahr später konnte ich es nicht sein lassen ,bock geordert und wieder angefangen.dann ein switch bekommen und nu ist es ganz aus,alten bock verkauft(bergamont) und nu bald mal schauen das ein rmx in haus einzieht.bin vom switch soo dermaßen überzeugt das das nächste wieder ein rocky sein sollte!!
> 
> 
> mfg




Bei mir schaut's nicht anders anders aus. Hab Ende letzten Jahres mein Switch bekommen und nu möchte ich auch ein RMX. Werd zwar noch ein bissel sparen müssen aber wenn alles gut klappt sitze ich noch dieses Jahr drauf.
Finde dein Switch sehr gelungen. Stehe voll auf die Canuck-Lackierung. Meins ist zwar Moko, aber ich liebe es so wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2009)

hi

nene ist kein canuck,ist ein ta moko!!!


mfg


----------



## Cuberius (31. Januar 2009)

Oh, sollte genauer hingucken. Hatte jetzt nur auf das Mini-Bild geachtet. Trotzdem sehr schön!


----------



## moe 11 (2. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen, 

da ich am überlegen bin ob ich mir auch ein switch hollen soll und eine paar fragen zu dem rahmen hab, wende ich mich jetzt mal an euch. meine erste frage wäre welche größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? ich bin 1,72 m groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 73 cm, ich wollte das rad als tourenorientierten freerider aufbauen. meine nächste frage wäre welche dämpfereinbaulängte hat das switch, und würdet ihr eher einen luftdämpfer (zwecks gewicht) oder doch lieber einen mit stahlfeder empfehlen? 

schonmal danke für eure hilfe, gruß moe


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Februar 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich am überlegen bin ob ich mir auch ein switch hollen soll und eine paar fragen zu dem rahmen hab, wende ich mich jetzt mal an euch. meine erste frage wäre welche größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? ich bin 1,72 m groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 73 cm, ich wollte das rad als tourenorientierten freerider aufbauen. meine nächste frage wäre welche dämpfereinbaulängte hat das switch, und würdet ihr eher einen luftdämpfer (zwecks gewicht) oder doch lieber einen mit stahlfeder empfehlen?
> 
> schonmal danke für eure hilfe, gruß moe



Moin

Ich fahre ein 07er Switch in 18". Bin selbst 1,73m. Passt gut. Dämpfereinbaulänge ist 200mm (ab 2006). Wegen dem Unterschied Luftdämpfer zu Stahlfeder im Switch musst Du mal den "Soulbrother" ansprechen - der hatte schon beide Dämpferarten im Rahmen.

MfG


----------



## Switch-Rider (2. Februar 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich fahre ein 07er Switch in 18". Bin selbst 1,73m. Passt gut. Dämpfereinbaulänge ist 200mm (ab 2006). Wegen dem Unterschied Luftdämpfer zu Stahlfeder im Switch musst Du mal den "Soulbrother" ansprechen - der hatte schon beide Dämpferarten im Rahmen.
> 
> MfG



ivh bin 1,70 groß und fahre größe s also 16" ist für touren etwas klein aber für bikepark wär mir m zu groß


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Februar 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich am überlegen bin ob ich mir auch ein switch hollen soll und eine paar fragen zu dem rahmen hab, wende ich mich jetzt mal an euch. meine erste frage wäre welche größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? ich bin 1,72 m groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 73 cm, ich wollte das rad als tourenorientierten freerider aufbauen. meine nächste frage wäre welche dämpfereinbaulängte hat das switch, und würdet ihr eher einen luftdämpfer (zwecks gewicht) oder doch lieber einen mit stahlfeder empfehlen?
> 
> schonmal danke für eure hilfe, gruß moe



Welches Modelljahr interressiert dich denn überhaupt?Modell 04/05 oder 06/07?

Beim 04/05er ist die Einbaulänge 190/50mm und es passen alle Fox Luftdämpfer hinein.Manitou passt z.B. nicht.

Beim 06/07er ist die Einbaulänge 200/57
Es passen aber nur Stahlfederdämpfer!Um Luftdämpfer einbauen zu können muß man die Wippen bearbeiten.

Ich würde immer wieder den Luftdämpfer bevorzugen ...erst recht wenn du auch damit touren willst.Funzt einwandfrei,auf Tour und im Park,ist leicht und jederzeit individuell anpassbar!

18" hat mir bei 1,74m bestens gepasst: *http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/168707/cat/500*

Egal welches Modell,die Switch sind generell  top FR bikes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (3. Februar 2009)

danke für eure schnellen antworten.

allso modelljahr würde mich das 04/05er interessieren, da die zurzeit recht günstig gebraucht her gehn. 
18" wird dann wohl am besten passen.

@soulbrother
dein rahmen wär schon was sehr feines, nur leider übersteigt er deutlich mein budge.


----------



## stefanstumpf (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

habe auch schon mal daran gedacht, ein Switch zu kaufen. Bin auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen

http://www.bikemarket.de/catalog/rocky-mountain-switch-stealth-special-edition-2006-p-510.html

ist das realistisch? Hab die Jungs diesbezüglich auch mal angeschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten.

Grüße


----------



## bestmove (3. Februar 2009)

Unrealistich! Kauf dir vom Soulbrother den Rahmen und lass ihn schwarz matt pulvern


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Beim 04/05er ist die Einbaulänge 190/50mm und es passen alle Fox Luftdämpfer hinein.Manitou passt z.B. nicht.



Dem widerspreche ich ganz vehement! Eigentlich sollten alle Manitou- Stahlfederdämpfer passen. Definitiv passen: Metel, Swinger 4way/6way, Swinger X4! Welcher Mantou sollte denn nicht ins alte Switch passen?

Gruß
Jendo


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Februar 2009)

Roooobert...es ging doch um Luftdämpfer.Das alle Stahlfederdämpfer passen ist klar!


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Roooobert...es ging doch um Luftdämpfer.Das alle Stahlfederdämpfer passen ist klar!



Dann hab ich nichts gesagt


----------



## dirtpaw (3. Februar 2009)

also der Swinger X4 Air passt auch, wenn der Plattformhebel gekürzt wird....


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Februar 2009)

So, meine Sattelstütze und meine Gabel kamen heute. Gleich zum Kumpel, Steuersatz, Gabel etc. rein und Lack bissl ausgebessert. Mitte nächster Woche kommen meine Laufräder leider erst. Morgen kommt dann Kettenführung, Innenlager, Schaltung etc. rein das dann nächste Woche nurnoch die Laufräder reinmüssen. Die jetzt sind von ´nem Bekannten die drinnen hängen. Das silber an der Gabel passt schön zu den silbernen Decals






Brutalst hässlich ist der Nope-Vorbau. War damals halt gut und günstig. Da muss dann auch wenn die Kasse sich erholt hat was von Razefatze dran


----------



## Cuberius (5. Februar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> So, meine Sattelstütze und meine Gabel kamen heute. Gleich zum Kumpel, Steuersatz, Gabel etc. rein und Lack bissl ausgebessert. Mitte nächster Woche kommen meine Laufräder leider erst. Morgen kommt dann Kettenführung, Innenlager, Schaltung etc. rein das dann nächste Woche nurnoch die Laufräder reinmüssen. Die jetzt sind von ´nem Bekannten die drinnen hängen. Das silber an der Gabel passt schön zu den silbernen Decals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin echt gespannt wie es komplett aussieht.


----------



## Switch-Rider (5. Februar 2009)

sehr schöne bilder  mach mal ein paar wo mans besser drauf erkennt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Februar 2009)

Ja, das war mim Handy. Hatte nix anderes zur Hand . Am Sasmtag gehts dann wohl doch erst weiter mim Zusammenbau. Bin gespannt was es fertig wiegt


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2009)

Heute Kurbel, Kettenführung, Schaltung und bissl Elefantenhaut drauf. Mim Handy gabs heute mal bessere Bilder. Das hintere Laufrad ist von meinem alten Dual. Hoffentlich kommt der LRS nächste Woche


----------



## Jendo (7. Februar 2009)

Schaut vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Knuut (7. Februar 2009)

Da muss ich Jendo zustimmen, allerdings finde ich den Vorbau etwas wuchtig. 
Was willst Du denn mit dem Bike anstellen? Kettenführung ist ja schon dran, also eher einen Freireiter ?


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2009)

Freut mich das es euch gefÃ¤llt. Jepp. Soll ein Freerider werden. Der Vorbau ist ein hÃ¤ssliches GeschwÃ¼lst. Sieht aus wie von Â´nem Azubi aus einem Block gefeilt . Sind noch Brocken vom Low Budget Dual. Da kommt dann ein Evolve DH dran mitsammst Lenker. Bin am Ã¼berlegen ob ich bei dem Rad hinten von der 200er Scheibe auf Â´ne 180er gehe. Wollte da auch Windcutterscheiben wie an meinem Element anbauen. Sieht recht fein aus. Hoffe der Laufradsatzwiegt nicht so viel. Ringlenaben mit Singletracks. Kostet dafÃ¼r aber auch nur um die 200â¬


----------



## Jendo (7. Februar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ringlenaben mit Singletracks...



Das wird ein guter Sound


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2009)

Die wurden mir gerade wegen dem Sound empfohlen . Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Musste deine alte Kurbel heute leider mit der Flex bearbeiten. Sonst hätte die Kettenführung nicht gepasst


----------



## Jendo (7. Februar 2009)

??? Warum bearbeitest Du nicht die KeFü anstanst der Kurbeln?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Februar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> ... Bin am überlegen ob ich bei dem Rad hinten von der 200er Scheibe auf ´ne 180er gehe....



Eine 200er Scheibe ist eine knappe Angelegenheit in dem Rahmen. Bei meinem sah es hinterher so aus:




MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (7. Februar 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Eine 200er Scheibe ist eine knappe Angelegenheit in dem Rahmen. Bei meinem sah es hinterher so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fahre ne 200er Avid und da passts ganz gut aber knappt ist es wahrlich !


----------



## Knuut (7. Februar 2009)

Hi aber ist das SL denn nicht ein Freerideuntauglicher Rohrsatz verwendet worden, der keine Bikepark-Freigabe hat. Der Rohrsatz ist wesentlich dünner als bei einem "normalen" Switch.
Im übrigen ich fahre hinten eine 200er ORO Scheibe und ich muss sagen, das passt.


----------



## Jendo (7. Februar 2009)

Die 200er Scheibe muss doch passen! Das SL hat keiune Bikeparkfreigabe aber das heißt ja nciht das man damit nicht Freeriden darf.


----------



## Switch-Rider (7. Februar 2009)

Freeriden heißt ja nich das man gleich 5m Drops springt Freeride kann schon sein wenn man einfach ne Tour mit Freunden fährt


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2009)

Ja, die 200er Scheibe ist ´nen halben Millimeter von der oberen Strebe entfernt. Das 04er Switch hat auch nur ´ne 180er Freigabe. Den verkratzen Aufklebern zufolge wurde es vorher auch schon mit einer 200er Scheibe gefahren.

Musste die Schraubenlöcher für das kleine Blatt wegflexen. Die Kefü ist zweiteilig. Man kann den oberen Teil verdrehen indem man drei Schrauben löst. Genau an diesen hat die Kurbel gehangen. Spacer wollte ich unters Innenlager aber auch nicht machen da dann die Kettenlinie drunter leidet. Die Schrauben sieht man. Die schwarzen in denen silbernen Feldern rund ums Innenlager am letzten Bild.

Mich würde aber auch mal interessieren ob und was am SL-Rahmen anderst ist. Oder ob das SL nur ´ne Bezeichnung "SL" hat so wie 2.0, 3.0 etc. Ist da das selbe Material genommen wurden und eine dünnere Wandbreite oder wie?

Die Gabel ist auch eine Z150 FR SL und keine normale FR. Möchte das Switch auch schon einigermaßen leicht halten, hätte sonst zum RMX gegriffen.


----------



## Cuberius (7. Februar 2009)

Die Z150 FR SL müßte ne Luftgabel sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, allerdings ist auf deinen Bildern ne Z150 FR zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2009)

Laut der Seite wird der Rohrsatz auch extra als "SL" bezeichnet. Ist eine FR SL. Auf dem anderen Holm steht auch SL noch dabei. Ist eine Luftgabel.
Mit dem Design soll die auch recht selten sein was Soulbrother gemeint hat

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/Catalogue_04.pdf

Da ist auch ein Katalog von 04 wo bissl was drüber steht


----------



## gobo (8. Februar 2009)

wieso sollte man mit dem switch sl nicht in den park??ich denke mal wenn das fahrwerk setup stimmt geht das sehr gut,spreche da aus eigener erfahrung.
isr der rohrsatz nicht anders beim sl als bei den üblichen switches??weil der rahmen weniger wiegt als normal!!
fahre bei meinem `05 moko ne 203mm scheibe hinten(innenbelüftet!)und da ist noch platz,also keine probleme.

mfg


----------



## moe 11 (8. Februar 2009)

so bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines switches. hab den rahmen sau günstig von nem freund bekomm, eigentlich fast geschenkt. nur leider is der rahmen schon recht fertig, die kompletten lager müssten mal neu gemacht werden und das gute stück würde mal einen neuen anstrich vertragen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Februar 2009)

Auch ein 04/05er? Was kommt bei dir für ´ne Gabel rein?


----------



## moe 11 (8. Februar 2009)

ja ist einer von 04/05


----------



## Standrohr (8. Februar 2009)

mach ich mich auch mal hier breit

mein Switch  - bis auf die gabel taugts mir richtig gut
muss an der nochmal bischen rumdoktern

demnächst kommt noch ein schicker sattel drauf und neue bremsen, so wirds dann den sommer über geheizt.

gruss an alle switcher - werden mit der zeit ja immer weniger


----------



## wallbreaker (8. Februar 2009)

Beim Switch SL steht nur der Vollständigkeit halber die Bezeichnung SL für superlight .. 
und Bikepark geht definitiv mit dem Ding aber dafür ist es halt offiziel nicht ausgelegt und damit ist die Garantie im Eimer ....


----------



## Cuberius (8. Februar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Laut der Seite wird der Rohrsatz auch extra als "SL" bezeichnet. Ist eine FR SL. Auf dem anderen Holm steht auch SL noch dabei. Ist eine Luftgabel.
> Mit dem Design soll die auch recht selten sein was Soulbrother gemeint hat



Stimmt, da sie notmalerweise komplett silbern ist.

@Standrohr:
Schönes Switch. Welche Gabel willste denn nehmen?


----------



## Standrohr (8. Februar 2009)

danke 

na erstmal werde ich schauen ob sie sich noch richten lässt.

rad steht immer bei mir in der Wohnung - da geht die gabel immer 1A. wenn ich dann losheize, so nach ner halben stunde wird die dämpfung merklich straffer - wirkt dann bockig die gabel.
werde die tage mal 2.5 Öl ausprobieren, wenn sich dann keine besserung einstellt, werde ich mal mit RS Rücksprache halten.

an den temperaturen kanns glaube ich nicht liegen - war heute 5-6° und sonne.

zur not fliegt se dann halt doch raus - da lass ich mich nicht lange von nerven. 
nur die auswahl ist ja leider in der 180er klasse ziehmlich gering.
und ne DC kommt irgendwie nicht so toll im Switch

hab mal zum spass was gefaked


----------



## Switch-Rider (9. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich so das switch von standrohr anschau obwohl ich eigentlich das flatline hammer find muss ich sagen wenn nen switch so aufgebaut ist dann siehts eigentlich besser aus als des flatty warum wurde eigentlich das switch nicht mehr produziert der nachfolger des switches ist doch das slayer ss oder ?

Die Boxxer find ich passt nich so wegen dem rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## copy_paste (13. Februar 2009)

hallo liebe switch mitfahrer,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Switch,welches ich ein Paar seiten vorher gepostet habe (Switch Stealth,Totem,Deemax).

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende (und ich hab ein Latinum  ) 

Naja zum Problem: 

Wenn ich mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit fahre < 20km/h passiert nix, kein Problem.

Falls die Geschwindigkeit aber überschritten wird, dann fängt mein Hinterrad extrem an zu vibrieren, die Bremsscheibe vibriert zwischen den Belägen der Bremse extrem schnell hin und her und macht ein Geräusch als ob ein hornissenschwarm im Anflug ist (ist jetzt schon mein spitzname ). Falls man das Gewicht verlagert, also z.B. das Rad beim Fahren ankippt z.B. nach links, dann hört das surren auf, wieder in Normalposition beginnt es von neuem.

Ich dachte zuerst es sei die Bremse, also testweise Code ausgetauscht gegen eine Saint: gleiches Problem.

Dann hatte ich das Lager an der Kettenstrebe (nahe der Nabe) im Verdacht. Es war auch nicht fest genug angezogen.
Mangel Beseitigt, aber es geht weiter, keine Verbesserung in Sicht.

Verbindungen sind auch fest angezogen.

Das Hinterrad ist voll Funktionsfähig, kein spiel in den Lagern, oder Speichen locker, keine außergewöhnlichen Höhenschläge oder 8ter, alles wenn überhaupt minimal.

Als weiteres habe ich vll das Profil vom Muddy Mary im Verdacht, aber ich bin ja bei weitem nicht der Einzige mit diesem Mantel und von ähnlichen Problemen ist mir noch nichts zu Ohren gekommen.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Hatte irgendwer das gleiche Problem?

lg


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2009)

Es könnte sein,daß die Scheibe nicht mehr ganz gerade ist und eben an einer Stelle nur ganz leicht einen der Beläge streift,was dann letztendlich erst bei höheren Umdrehungen zu dem genannten Geräusch führt.
Dreh mal von Hand langsam dein Laufrad und schau ganz genau zwischen die Beläge.Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher,daß dieses dein Problem sein könnte...hatte ich auch schon


----------



## copy_paste (13. Februar 2009)

hi, danke für die Anregung, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren!

Ich fände es schon krass, dass eine ein bisschen verzogene scheibe den Ganzen Rahmen bzw. Hinterbau zum vibrieren bringen kann


----------



## Saci (13. Februar 2009)

das liegt wohl am allgemein eher weichen hinterbau vom switch ... leider..


----------



## bestmove (13. Februar 2009)

Saci schrieb:


> das liegt wohl am allgemein eher weichen hinterbau vom switch ... leider..



sehr wertvoller Beitrag, demnach sollten das alle Switche haben  muss doch gleich mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Februar 2009)

Moin

Ich hätte jetzt auch auf eine "krumme" Bremsscheibe getippt.

Das mit dem "weichen Rahmen" ist mir bei meinem 05er Switch auch so vorgekommen. Da hat z.B. die 200er Bremsscheibe bei Belastung am Rahmen Spuren hinterlassen
Mein 07er Switch hat dieses Problem nicht


----------



## Cuberius (13. Februar 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt auch auf eine "krumme" Bremsscheibe getippt.
> 
> ...



Der 05er war ja auch nicht für 200mm zugelassen. 
Finde mein 05er Switch nicht weich. Der bügelt zwar fast alles weg, aber ein schwammiges Gefühl habe ich nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Der 05er war ja auch nicht für 200mm zugelassen.



Na zum Glück hab ich ein 04er....wo des noch anders war

G.


----------



## Giuliano.B (13. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na zum Glück hab ich ein 04er....wo des noch anders war
> 
> G.



Hä? das 04er und das 05er sind doch gleich. Beide maximal 180 laut Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2009)

04 gab es auch noch das Modell mit 1,5er Steuerrohr 

@copy_paste
überprüf mal noch,bevor du eventuell an der Scheibe rumbiegen solltest,ob sich nicht vielleicht auch welche von den 6 Disc Schrauben gelockert haben könnten!


----------



## copy_paste (13. Februar 2009)

soooo nach einer Stunde Harten Schlaamm und Lehm vom Rahmen weggekratze (war echt gut das Wochenende aber auch verdammt nass  ) habe ich mir die Scheibe mal angeschaut, also wenn sie einen schlag hat, dann echt in der Toleranz, mit dem auge fast nicht zu erkennen.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass der Bremssattel nicht mittig über der Scheibe ausgerichtet ist, soll heißen, die scheibe liegt nicht in der mitte des sattels, sondern (wenn man das bike umgedreht anschaut) auf der rechten seite.

Folge die ( aus umgedrehter sicht) beiden linken Kolben stehen weiter raus als die rechten Kolben.

Könnte das vll der auslöser sein? ich hatte gerade nichts da, womit ich die Kolben komplett zurückdrücken könnte um danach den Bremssattel neu auszurichten.

lg


----------



## slayerrider (14. Februar 2009)

Vlt. einfach mal die Bremsaufnahmen nachfräsen. Die kommen oft ungefräst von Rocky. Das hilft sicher, ob grade bei dem Prob, weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## Giuliano.B (14. Februar 2009)

So, Singletrack war leider nichtmehr zu liefern. Sind jetzt Sun SOS drauf. Hab leider total Grippe. Die Bremsleitung hinten ist noch zu kurz, längere ist aber bestellt. Kette drauf, Kram einstellen und dann kann´s losgehen


----------



## sebbolan (15. Februar 2009)

Hätte noch ne technische frage, vielleicht hat da jemannd gewisse erfahrungswerte:
Bei einem 04er Switch Pro ist die von Rocky freigegebene DämpferEBL 190mm, ist es möglich einen 200mm Dämpfer einzubauen, damit würde man ja dann rein theoretisch mehr Hub erzeugen was in mehr Federweg resultiert.
Ich weiß, dass 200mm EBL erst ab 06er ist und das wir da eine leicht andere Wippe haben wie bei 04er, könnte ja trotzdem funktionieren...

Das 04er Pro ist ja auch bis 180mm vorne freigeben, vielleicht ist es ja bei dem Modell dann möglich


----------



## Saci (15. Februar 2009)

hmm.. also ich würds nicht machen - 10mm sind verdammt viel- dein innenlager wird sehr hoch kommen, gerade dann mit ner 180er gabel - also nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## copy_paste (15. Februar 2009)

Bin mein 05er switch 3 tage in winterberg mit einem Vanilla RC 200mm gefahren, weil mein 190er kaputt war.... 

Resultat wie schon oben geschrieben, sehr hohes Tretlager und der rahmen wird sehr unruhig, hat aber funktioniert.

Als Notlösung war es in Ordnung, aber dauerhaft würde ich es nicht empfehlen.

Achja Gabel war eine Totem.

lg


----------



## Switch-Rider (15. Februar 2009)

also ich würde allgemein nur das reibauen was der hersteller empfiehlt weil alles andere würde komisch kommen und dann kann durchaus auch mal was brechen liber 190 mm und sicher fahren als 200 mm fahren und seine ganze geo versaut zu haben der unterschied von 10 mm mekrt man ja jetzt nicht so heftig


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Februar 2009)

Haben heute das Switch "fertig" gemacht. Da das Schaltauge krumm ist, springen die kleinen Gänge rum wie sau. Morgen versuchen wie das Auge zu richten. Hab ´ne Evolve-DH-Kurbel und ein Nopekettenblatt das außen montiert ist. Im größten Gang ist die Kettenlinie zwar top, aber ausgewogen ist besser finde ich. Wo habt ihr das Kettenblatt montiert? Auch mittig und oft außen ein Rockring oder?


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Februar 2009)

Mittig ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Kompromiss. Außen dann (meistens) ein Bashring.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Cuberius (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hab das Kettenblatt auch mittig angeschraubt. Außen ist die Kettenlinie irgendwann zu krass.


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Februar 2009)

Thx. Hab ´ne Evolve-DH Kurbel und ein Nope-Kettenblatt. Da muss ich leider am Kettenblatt feilen damit es passt . Customizing


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Februar 2009)

So, das Switch wurde heute "fertig"






Lässt sich sau geil fahren. Hoffe das die, die alte Teile von sich erkennen sehen das sie ehrenvoll verbaut wurden und nicht verramscht wurden . Geplant sind als nächstes RaceFace-Vorbau da das Ding hässlichst ist. hinten ´ne 180er Scheibe. Bin mit Windcutter vorne und hinten am liebäugeln. In der Gallerie gibts mehr Bilder


----------



## eldorado69 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Weiß jemand von euch die genaue Bezeichnung des Gleitlagers beim Ausfallende beim 07 Switch? Das sollte doch von INA oder Igus sein?
 Ich weiß ich könnte es ausbauen, aber lieber wäre mir, wenn ich das neue schon in der Hand hätte, bevor ich das alte raushau.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Februar 2009)

Mich würden auch mal die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen am 04er Switch interessieren


----------



## Frorider86 (28. Februar 2009)

Mein altes Switch wieder zum Leben erweckt






Switch SL 05
RS Lyrik
Chris King Steuersatz
Shimano SLX/Sram X-9
DT 5.10 Felgen + SunRinglé Jumping Flea Naben
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Formula K 18 200/185
14,7 Kg
(nur der Vorbau "Spank Timer" fehlt)

Und hier mit´m großen Onkel
Alutech Pudel DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2009)

Beides schöne Bikes!


----------



## eisbaerin (28. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute

Mir wurde heute ein Flow F3 angeboten. Ich bin neu und weiss daher nicht viel über solche bikes.

Könnt ihr mir mal verraten, was man damit alles fahren kann. Geht damit auch Urban Freeride oder ein wenig Bike park oder bin ich mit solch einem bike festgelegt.

Danke für die Hilfe
Annabelle


----------



## Frorider86 (1. März 2009)

Moin,

mit dem Flow kannste auf jedenfall Urban FR fahren. Auch Touren sollten damit drinne sein...allerdings sollte das unbequem werden, wenn du Rahmengröße 15" hast, du selber aber 1,90m groß bist --> Affe auf Schleifstein-Prinzip

Mein Statement dazu: Mit dem Rahmen/Bike kannste als Anfängerin nix falsch machen...sollte es die richtige Rahmengröße sein

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## eisbaerin (1. März 2009)

Hi Frorider86

nein, bin genau 1,80 groß, sollte damit doch gehen denke ich. ich werds wohl nehmen.


----------



## Switch-Rider (1. März 2009)

Hi

kurze zwischenfrage ich wollt keinen neuen Thread dehalb aufmachen:
Wie tausche ich die Schaltzüge aus bei Sram x.7 Triggern ?

und noch ne frage:
ich wollte mir nen neuen Adapter für meine Bremse kaufen ich brauch einen für eine 203 mm Scheibe und er muss PM sein und ich hab eine Steckachse aber beim Bikemailorder gbts die auswahlmöglichkeit 203 mm PM und 203 mm Steckachse und jetzt weiß ich nicht welchen ich nehmen soll ??


----------



## eisbaerin (1. März 2009)

Also das mit dem Rocky hab ich mir jetzt eingehend überlegt.

Ist ein Flow F3.0 mit Marzocchi DJ2 06er Gabel in braun. Sieht supergeil aus das Bike.

ich hab nur mal ne Frage zu der Schaltung. und zwar hat das vorne 2 Ritzel. Eines davon würde ich dann gerne abbauen lassen. istd as zu empfehlen?

Achja, und was sollte man höchstens bezahlen für ein gebruchtes aber kaum benutztes Flow.

danke
anna


----------



## bestmove (2. März 2009)

Moin Anna
richtig geil wäre wenn du deine Fragen im passenden Rocky Mountain Flow Thread stellen würdest, kommen evtl. auch mehr Antworten  Was ist denn alles dran am Bike, only Rahmen und Gabel? Da du mit dem Flow verschiedene Einsatzgebiete abdecken möchtest würde ich die 2 Kettenblättern schon dran lassen.


----------



## slayerrider (2. März 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> kurze zwischenfrage ich wollt keinen neuen Thread dehalb aufmachen:
> Wie tausche ich die Schaltzüge aus bei Sram x.7 Triggern ?
> ...



Das hat nichts mit der Steckachse zu tun, also kann es keinen Adapter für Steckachse geben.
Es gibt Postmount und IS2000, wenn du Postmount hast, dann brauchst du den für Postmount.

Trigger: rechts: auf kleinstes Ritzel schalten. Dann die Schraube (kreuzschlitz) die zwischen den beiden Hebeln ist auf drehen und den Schaltzug von hinten durchschieben. Dann den neuen genau so rein machen und zu schrauben. 
Links: genauso nur (glaube ich) auf das größte Kettenblatschalten.


----------



## Switch-Rider (2. März 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Steckachse zu tun, also kann es keinen Adapter für Steckachse geben.
> Es gibt Postmount und IS2000, wenn du Postmount hast, dann brauchst du den für Postmount.




Es gibt aber ienen für Steckachse hier schau:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Adapter/Avid-Bremssattel-Adapter-Caliper::4058.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eldorado69 (3. März 2009)

So hier mal mein Update für 2009.

Rahmen RM Switch
Gabel RockShox Totem SoloAIR
Dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0
Bremsen Shimano Saint 09
Laufräder Hope Pro II mit Mavic 721
Kefü NC-17 Stinger
Reifen Maxxis Dh je nach Wetter
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 31,8
Lenker Truvativ Holzfeller 710mm 35mm Rise
Pedale Shimano PD-MX30
Kurbel SLX 22-36-BG
Umwerfer Deore
Schalthebel XT
Schaltwerk SLX kurz
Kassette XT
Kette Connex
Steuersatz Hope 1 1/8
Griffe Oury

Gewicht sollte knapp unter 18 kg sein mit DH Bereifung. Leider hab ich keine ordentliche Wage.


----------



## Standrohr (3. März 2009)

schön schön, damit biste für 09 top gerüstet


----------



## slayerrider (4. März 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> Es gibt aber ienen für Steckachse hier schau:
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Adapter/Avid-Bremssattel-Adapter-Caliper::4058.html



Ich glaub die haben da halt Käse hingeschrieben. Statt Steckachse sollte da IS stehen. Sonst gilt alles wie oben geschrieben.
Weil der Adapter hat überhaupt nichts mit der Steckachse zu tun.
Weil für meine Meinung, jetzt aber nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. März 2009)

Hab für meine Z150 die nun Steckachse hat auch ´nen anderen Adapter kaufen müssen obwohl die alte Gabel mit Schnellspanner auch IS hatte. Hab einen breiteren gebraucht da der Sattel zu weit außen (am Standrohr) war


----------



## slayerrider (4. März 2009)

Ach, jetzt kann ich mich auch an was erinner.
Man braucht bei den Marzocchi Gabeln zwei so richtig dicke Unterlagscheiben sonst passt das nicht, ob das jetzt mit dem Adapter schon geregelt ist weis ich nicht. Würde trotzdem den normalen, nehmen, wenn ich die Unterlagscheiben schon habe.


----------



## Duc851 (5. März 2009)

Wiederaufbau RM Switch 2001:
Das Switch wurde 2001 in folgender Konfiguration ausgeliefert:
Hinten: 125mm, 165mm Dämpfer
Vorne: 100mm (120mm??) (Manitou Black)
71° Lenkwinkel
Quelle: Klick, nicht durch das ´02 irritieren lassen

Was bisher geschah: Mischen eines Fox Vanilla RC 165mm und 190mm. Heraus kam ein 173x50mm Dämpfer. Zusammen mit 2005er Umlenkung ergibt das 150mm am Heck ohne nennenswerte Geometrieänderdung. 
Ich glaube das 2002er Modell könnte in dieser Konstellation ausgeliefert worden sein ,mit 172,5mm Dämpfer, allerdings mit 1.5 statt 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.
Ab 2003 dürfte dann der Rahmen angepasst worden sein für 190er Dämpfer

Jetzt gehts an die Gabel. Günstig und tauglich sollte sie sein. Zur Auswahl stehen würden Domain und Boxxer ride. (Beide gut und günstig). Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Gibts weitere, _günstige_ Alternativen? Lyric&co wären zwar schön aber nicht im Budget.
Domain 180 / Boxxer: 71° bei 100mm => 67° 
Domain 160: =>68°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (5. März 2009)

Vielleicht findet sich ja ne gut erhaltene Shermann oder sowas ? 
Die würde vom Baujahr noch ganz gut passen und wenn du eine gute erwischt, dann sind die eigentlich auch ganz passabel...
Ansonsten fällt mir spontan noch ne Pike ein!


----------



## Duc851 (5. März 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich schon in die Region 67-68° Lenkwinkel. Denke dass dafür eine Pike nicht hoch genug baut. Auch wenn ich von der Gabel absolut überzeugt bin. Läuft einwandfrei im FR-HT.
Bei der Sherman ist bei 150mm schluss, da 1 1/8" Steurrohr.

Hab mal bissl gegoogelt:
Sherman Firefly Plus 150mm: 532mm
RS PIke 140mm: 117mm
RS Lyric 160mm: 545mm
Boxxer 178: 555mm

Denke, dass ich mit ner 150er Sherman Firefly glücklich werden kännte, danke. Spart ne Menge Gewicht im Gegensatz zu Domain und Boxxer.  Und gebraucht kosten die echt nur noch nen Apfel und ein Ei.


----------



## wallbreaker (5. März 2009)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich schon in die Region 67-68° Lenkwinkel. Denke dass dafür eine Pike nicht hoch genug baut. Auch wenn ich von der Gabel absolut überzeugt bin. Läuft einwandfrei im FR-HT.
> Bei der Sherman ist bei 150mm schluss, da 1 1/8" Steurrohr.
> 
> Hab mal bissl gegoogelt:
> ...



Das ist an sich wirklich ne sehr hübsche Gabel, aber damit du dir sicher gehen kannst, dass du kein schwarzes Schaf erwischst, wäre es gut, wenn du dir die Gabel vor Kauf nochmal anschauen könntest.


----------



## Duc851 (5. März 2009)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen kannst woran ich diese schwarzen Schafe erkenne? Die Shermans hatten doch Probleme mit ausfallenden Dämpfungen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## wallbreaker (5. März 2009)

Ich hatte eine ältere Firefly ....
Sachen worauf du achten kannst:
- Bremsaufnahme trocken
- alle Dichtungen funktionieren und es leckt nirgendwo
- Die Kartusche ist in Ordnung und die Gabel macht keine ungewohnten Geräusche beim einfedern ....


----------



## Duc851 (5. März 2009)

Alles klar, danke dir.
Kann ich defekte Kartuschen auch an Druck/Zugstufe erkennen? Jeweils min/max und einfedern oder ist der Verstellbereich zu klein um signifikante Veränderungen beim "Trockenversuch" feststellen zu können?


----------



## Jendo (6. März 2009)

Du könntest auch eine SR Suntour Durolux ausprobieren...
Preis-Leistung ist ungeschlagen! Habe in letzter Zeit viel positives über SR Suntour in Erfahrung bringen können. Meine nächste Gabel für Switch steht damit quasi fest 

Jendo


----------



## Duc851 (6. März 2009)

Wenn ich mich dazu durchringen kann ne Luftgabel zu nehmen ist das natürlich eine Alternative.
Da ich in Sachen Abstimmung ein fauler Sack bin muss ich mir das aber ganz genau überlegen. Deshalb waren die Gabeln in meiner bisherigen Auswahl auch alles Stahlfedergabeln. 

Hab mich der Vollständigkeit halber auch hier um die Bauhöhe Bemüht.
Durolux 180mm: 565mm
Durolux 160mm: 545mm

Schätze das wird eine Bauchentscheidung zwischen Sherman 150 und Durolux 160.
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## wallbreaker (6. März 2009)

und genau jetzt würde ich den Kauf davon abhängig machen, welche Gabel dir zuerst übern Weg läuft.

Ich glaube die Durolux ist keine schlechte Gabel sondern an sich sogar ne recht gute mit nem doofen (Suntour = Billig) Image.
Und mit der Sherman ist das echt son Glücksfall hab ich so das Gefühl. Ich hatte damals mit nem Kumpel eine und seine lief einwandfrei während meine nach einem halben Jahr (!) völlig frei drehte ....

Aufgrund der Gewährleistung etc würde ich an deiner Stelle jetzt zu einer Durolux greifen ...glaube ich. 

@Sherman:
Bei mir wars irgendwann so, dass die beim einfedern ein unnatürliches Plonkgeräusch gemacht hat. Hab sie dann als Teilespender verkauft.


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. März 2009)

Bin über die Suche hier im Forum an ´nen Link gekommen in ein Ösiforum. Und da haben ein paar eine gekauft und ihre Erfahrungen beschrieben. Sind total begeistert. Einer hat sogar ´ne 66 rausgeschmissen und ´ne Durolux rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (6. März 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Bin über die Suche hier im Forum an ´nen Link gekommen in ein Ösiforum. Und da haben ein paar eine gekauft und ihre Erfahrungen beschrieben. Sind total begeistert. Einer hat sogar ´ne 66 rausgeschmissen und ´ne Durolux rein



Such mal bitte den Link. Die Gabel interessiert mich auch schon n bisschen länger!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=174787

!


----------



## wallbreaker (9. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=174787
> 
> !



Hör auf damit, sonst werde ich noch schwach!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2009)

...verständlicherweise


----------



## Switch-Rider (14. März 2009)

so hier mal wieder was von mir hab nen paar neue parts:


----------



## Lörr (14. März 2009)

gibts das Bild zufälligerweise auch in groß?


----------



## Switch-Rider (14. März 2009)

ne sorry      ne geht irgendwie nicht kleiner hier nomal der link da ist es kleiner :

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9480/bikr.jpg


----------



## wallbreaker (14. März 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ne sorry      ne geht irgendwie nicht kleiner hier nomal der link da ist es kleiner :
> 
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9480/bikr.jpg



Genau dort kannst du es auch automatisch verkleinern lassen .... 
nimm mal das Bild oben raus ...hier isses in erträglich groß


----------



## Switch-Rider (14. März 2009)

danke wallbreaker   ich habs ja versucht zu verkleirn aber es hat sich immer wieder zurück gestellt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (15. März 2009)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Such mal bitte den Link. Die Gabel interessiert mich auch schon n bisschen länger!



Sry das ich den so spät erst bring. War lang nichmehr drin

http://www.besserbiken.at/bulletinboard.xml?vpID=203&boardid=8&topicid=1938&pp=0


----------



## lanno (15. März 2009)

...aus aktueller arbeitstechnischer Veränderung muss ich leider diesen Schritt machen!

Guckt mal...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cuberius (16. März 2009)

lanno schrieb:


> ...aus aktueller arbeitstechnischer Veränderung muss ich leider diesen Schritt machen!
> 
> Guckt mal...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Du weißt, daß du dafür in die Hölle kommen kannst!?


----------



## lanno (17. März 2009)

Stimmt, ich hörte sowas. Eine Hölle voller brennender Ahornbäume...


----------



## copy_paste (26. März 2009)

trenne mich schweren herzens von meinem switch STEALTH, da was downhilllastigeres her muss:

vll willl ja jemand von euch den Traum von rahmen haben 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/177881


----------



## slayerrider (27. März 2009)

bei den letzten 4 posts waren 2 verkaufsangebote.....

Und bei dem SL ist deine Delle der linken Kettenstrebe. Falls du die große meinst, dann ist die ab Werk drin, damit die Kurbel vorbei kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (28. März 2009)

...ich verkaufe meins nicht, es wartet so brav bis der kicker größer wird.


----------



## Jendo (29. März 2009)

Sieht ja fast nach einer Beerdigung aus!


----------



## bestmove (29. März 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast nach einer Beerdigung aus!


----------



## wallbreaker (29. März 2009)

Was meintn ihr was ich für meinen Switch mit DHX 5.0 noch bekomme in 16.5" ? Ich bin am überlegen mir was größeres zuzulegen.


----------



## Jendo (30. März 2009)

nicht mehr wie 650! leider


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. April 2009)

Mein Downhillheizer Switch (nichtmehr lange...)


----------



## Cuberius (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

an meinem 05er Switch ist unten am Gelenk am Innenlager ein Schmiernippel. Fahre mein Switch jetzt seit ein paar Monaten und da wollte ich gern wissen, wie oft und womit dort geschmiert wird.
Nebenbei:
Ich fahr jetzt in den Wald. Richtig geiles Wetter!  Euch viel Spaß beim biken!


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. April 2009)

Nehm weißes Finishline und schmier so oft du es für nötig hälst...


----------



## Cuberius (11. April 2009)

Ok, dankeschön!


----------



## frezzy (14. April 2009)

hallo, hab eine Frage an euch switchfahrer!

hab hier mal gelesen, dass in das 2006 und 2007 kein Luftdämpfer von fox passt (DHX Air).
weiß jemand wie es bei einem Manitou Evolver oder Swinger Air aussieht? oder bei einem Marzocchi Roco Air ?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (14. April 2009)

frezzy schrieb:


> hallo, hab eine Frage an euch switchfahrer!
> 
> hab hier mal gelesen, dass in das 2006 und 2007 kein Luftdämpfer von fox passt (DHX Air).
> weiß jemand wie es bei einem Manitou Evolver oder Swinger Air aussieht? oder bei einem Marzocchi Roco Air ?
> ...



hi, das ist quatsch,

nätürlich passen da auch luftdämpfer

Habe einen Manitou ISX Evolver drin, funktioniert ohne probleme 

MFGatrick


----------



## pieleh (14. April 2009)

frezzy schrieb:


> hallo, hab eine Frage an euch switchfahrer!
> 
> hab hier mal gelesen, dass in das 2006 und 2007 kein Luftdämpfer von fox passt (DHX Air).
> weiß jemand wie es bei einem Manitou Evolver oder Swinger Air aussieht? oder bei einem Marzocchi Roco Air ?
> ...



Der DHX Air und der Roco Air passen nur, wenn die Umlenkwippe entsprechend bearbeitet wird. Beim Roco Air muß mehr Material abgetragen werden als beim DHX Air.


----------



## frezzy (15. April 2009)

hallo, alles klar dann wirds wohl ein Manitou Evolver werden, die Umlenkwippe will ich nicht wirklich bearbeiten.

Danke!!!


----------



## neikless (15. April 2009)




----------



## Jendo (16. April 2009)

Yeah!
Was kommt denn da noch alles ran?


----------



## numinisflo (16. April 2009)

So wie ich das verstehe ist der Frame vom Bas u. der wollte diesen wohl verkaufen.
Schade, so ein schönes Ding.


----------



## neikless (16. April 2009)

ja verkaufen den rahmen für meinen buddy Bas
zum verkauf steht der rahmen bzw rahmen gabel set
sowie Race Face Diabolus Parts (Stütze,Vorbau,Lenker,kurbel)


----------



## Soulbrother (17. April 2009)

Echt schade fürn Bas 

Wegen Sonntag geb ich dir noch Bescheid ...morgen


----------



## maple leaf (17. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Echt schade fürn Bas




Gude Axel,

Schade ist relativ... Werde einfach bissi abspecken und mir was zum Trailsurfen (ohne Lift) aufbauen!

see ya,

bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. April 2009)

Weiß ich doch alles schon    ...auch womit du künftig pedalierst 
Das Gute daran ist,daß wir auf jeden Fall auch weiterhin noch zusammen biken können,ob Park oder Trail is ja wurscht.Wobei eine schöne Tour mit feinen singletrails auch locker einen Tag im Park in die Tasche stecken kann.Zumal wir hier in unserer Ecke ja auch alles an Trails haben was man sich nur wünschen kann!!!


----------



## maple leaf (17. April 2009)

Moin,

naja bissi Winterberg ist mit dem neuen ja auch noch möglich... Geht zwar nicht übern Downhill oder den roadgap, aber damit kann ich ganz gut leben.

@nici

Das Du immer alles ausplappern muss!

Wird Zeit das Du mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390412 was schreibst...

cheers,

bas

PS: So kann das switch aufgebaut aussehen...


----------



## frezzy (20. April 2009)

hallo, hab noch eine frage, vll. weiß das von euch wer!

braucht man beim 2007er switch rahmen mit fox dhx 5.0 dämpfer andere Dämpferbuchsen für einen RS Vivid oder einen manitou evolver isx6 dämpfer?

danke


----------



## frezzy (24. April 2009)

hallo, falls jemand einen Marzocchi roco TST R - NAGELNEU braucht bei mir melden.

ausgebaut aus einem RM Switch also mit 200/57mm und den dazugehörigen 22mm einbaubuchsen!

es sind noch alle schutzfolien dran!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (24. April 2009)

*In memoriam:*





...ich mochte es sehr


----------



## RootZ (26. April 2009)

mein brummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (26. April 2009)

Rot hatte mir auch immer sehr gut gefallen ...aber brutale Laufräder hast du da drin.


Eins ist gegangen,eins ist gekommen


----------



## Cuberius (26. April 2009)

@soulbrother: Da haste ja ein richtiges Schätzchen bekommen.  Welches Jahr? 2002?


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. April 2009)

ja, 2002 das Urswitch


----------



## gobo (27. April 2009)

soulbrother,das verstehe ich nicht ganz.

wieso haste das eine abgegeben u. dir ein älteres geholt?

mfg


----------



## MrFaker (27. April 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> soulbrother,das verstehe ich nicht ganz.
> 
> wieso haste das eine abgegeben u. dir ein älteres geholt?
> 
> mfg






Ikonoklast schrieb:


> ja, 2002 das *Ur*switch





lg chris


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> @soulbrother: Da haste ja ein richtiges Schätzchen bekommen.  Welches Jahr? 2002?



Richtig!



gobo schrieb:


> soulbrother,das verstehe ich nicht ganz.
> 
> wieso haste das eine abgegeben u. dir ein älteres geholt?
> 
> mfg



Das 2.0 war ja ein reiner FR,das hier dagegen ist wohl eher im AM
Bereich anzusiedeln.

Es gehört mir allerdings nicht,ich darf es erst mal nur für einen lieben Freund "gestalten"


----------



## Masira (2. Mai 2009)

hiho zusammen, ich bin al so frei und poste heir ein bild von user standrohrs switch. ist ein new switch von 2006, habt ihr schonmal soetwas bei einem new switch gesehen? mir war es komplett neu, hatte bisher nie etwas von rissen oder gar brüchen gehört!


----------



## MrFaker (3. Mai 2009)

woher hast das bild?

er/sie wird aber nicht direkt auf einen felsen aufgeschlagen haben, weil da einige kratzer sind?

trotzdem ne harte sache, aber es kann eben immer etwas passieren, kein produkt der welt ist 100% vor defekten geschützt

lg chris


----------



## Masira (3. Mai 2009)

das bild ist aus dem album vom user "standrohr" (aufs bild klicken).

nein, er ist nicht irgendwo aufgeschlagen, er war nur locker in der city unterwegs und bei nem bunnyhop vom bordstein ist ihm der hinterbau gebrochen.

weiß jemand ob es noch ersatzschwingen gibt die man ordern kann oder so?


----------



## slayerrider (3. Mai 2009)

Bei Rocky muss das so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe seit Anfang letzter Saison ein 07er Switch und wollt mal fragen, ob man die Gelenke zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau irgendwie warten muss? Spirch auseinanderbauen und schmieren oder ist das nicht nötig?

Grüße!


----------



## gobo (3. Mai 2009)

wenn du ne nagelneue schwinge willst dann fang mal an zu sparen,die sind schweine teuer.wollte mal eine vom rm7 (wegen umbau!),ca. 1000 euro sollte der spass dann kosten.

kann mir nicht vorstellen das der an der schweißnaht bricht nur vom bunny hop,da muß mehr passiert sein!!hab ein 2005 switch sl,war mit diesem öffters schon im bikepark und bis heute ohne probleme.bin sogar die dh strecke runter gebrettert in winterberg,wurde alles klaglos weggesteckt keine probleme.

mfg


----------



## Duc851 (3. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Rot hatte mir auch immer sehr gut gefallen ...aber brutale Laufräder hast du da drin.
> 
> 
> Eins ist gegangen,eins ist gekommen



Ist das das mit dem 165 oder der 172mm Dämpfer?

Ich habe gerade bei Linkage an meinem alten gebastelt.
Ist ein Ur-Switch mit 2005er Umlenkung und 172x45 statt 165x38 Dämpfer. Ergebnis ist 140mm am Hinterrad und eine schön progressive Kurve.
Ihr wollt gar nicht wissen was alleine die dummen Umlenkhebel einzeln beim Rocky-Händler gekostet haben und wie schwer es war an einen Vanilla RC mit 172x45 ran zu kommen
Ergebnis sind 140mm Federweg mit richtig schöner Progression



Ich überlege dennoch den Rahmen zu verkaufen. Dazu gibts dann natürlich beide Umlenkungen...


----------



## Standrohr (3. Mai 2009)

bin der Besitzer des broken Switch 

und ja der Rahmen ist nach nem stinknormalen Bunnyhop von ner Boardsteinkante gebrochen.
War vorher ein bischen in der City am fahren - was man da halt so machen kann. Paar Treppen springen und son Zeugs. Nichts wirklich spektakuläres!

Ansonsten hab ich den Rahmen halt zum freeriden genutzt - wofür das Switch halt gebaut wurde. Bin aber beileibe kein mosher, der irgendwelche superdicken Drops springt.
Hatte auch nie nennenswerte Stürze.

Aber so what! Sowas kann halt mal passieren - das Material ist halt schon heftigen belastungen ausgesetzt.
Werde deshalb auch nicht auf Rocky schimpfen... passiert bei allen Herstellern sowas.

Das einzige was ich daraus lernen kann ist keine gebrauchten Rahmen zu kaufen. Ansonsten hätte ich ja Garantie bekommen und gut wärs...

Manchmal beisst man halt in nen sauren Apfel 


Werde mal Bikeaction kontaktieren - eventuell bekomm ich ja ein Hinterbau zu guten Konditionen. Wobei ich da eher skeptisch bin...

Ansonsten gibts halt schnellstmöglich nen neuen Frame - son Morewood reizt mich schon länger - und die Dinger sind ja noch bezahlbar (einigermaßen)

greetz


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Mai 2009)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Ist das das mit dem 165 oder der 172mm Dämpfer?



Das ist die erste Version vom Switch,mit 165er Dämpfer


----------



## Duc851 (3. Mai 2009)

Dann ists ja die selbe Version die ich umgebaut habe.


----------



## maple leaf (4. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein altes Switch im neuen Gewand!

Kann dem Käufer nur ein Kompliment machen, nur der Sattel geht nicht so ganz an mich...

Bin jetzt unter die Slayerrider gegangen.

cheers,

bas


----------



## el Lingo (4. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem mit der Totem


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Mai 2009)

Moin moin Switch Gemeinde,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Switch ergattert und habe hierzu noch ein paar offene fragen. Wäre schön wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet 

Erstmal zum Bj.: Es handelt sich um ein Switch Team ( Canuck Lackierung ) mit 1,5" Steuerrohr und ~172 mm Dämpfereinbaulänge. Welches Bj. ist es genau ? 03 oder 04 ?

Außerdem fahre ich einen Fox Vanilla R Dämpfer im Switch mit der Feder 900 x 183 ( so vom Vorbesitzer übernommen ). Ich wiege rund 70kg Brutto und weiß nicht genau ob die Feder so passt. War letztes WE im Bikepark und das Bike fühlte sich ganz gut an, allerdings fuhr ich vorher nur ein AM-Bike mit 130 mm Federweg ( Luftdämpfer ) ... hab also keinen richtigen Vergleich. 

Wäre super wenn ihr mich ein wenig aufklärt.

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (5. Mai 2009)

Baujahr 2003. Die Feder klingt echt brutal hart. Aber vielleicht muss das bei dem "alten" Baujahr so sein.
mfg
Jendo


----------



## sebbolan (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe bei meinem 04er switch ne 600 feder drin bei einem Fahrergwicht um die 75 kilo mit protektoren...
Würd mir auf jedenfall ne weichere reinhauen...


----------



## wallbreaker (5. Mai 2009)

Nimm das hier:
http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f

und entscheide dich ob du es eventuell n bisschen härter oder weicher magst ....


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Mai 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Werde mir beim nächsten Bikepark Besuch mal nen Kabelbinder um die Kolbenstange machen um zu schauen wieviel Hub ich aufbrauche. Danach kann ich ja entscheiden ob eine weichere Feder Not tut.

gruß
Arthur


----------



## gobo (6. Mai 2009)

1.5 im 2004 switch????

bist du da sicher?


mfg


----------



## neikless (6. Mai 2009)

1.5 onepointfive gab es nie beim switch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (6. Mai 2009)

KLAR!
2003er war serienmäßig 1.5 und dazu gab es das 2004er Pro Modell mit 1.5!


----------



## Arthur27 (6. Mai 2009)

Und ob ich mir sicher bin, steht neben meinen 1 1/8" ETS-X und der Unterschied ist klar erkennbar 

Habe beim überfliegen von diesem Thread auch eine Historie gefunden in dem von den 1,5" Modellen die Rede war.

Sobald das Wetter etwas freundlicher wird kann ich gern ein paar Fotos uppen.

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## wallbreaker (6. Mai 2009)

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/rockyswitch_01_03.php
Mit schönen Grüßen !


----------



## Saci (6. Mai 2009)

also ich hab auch nen 03er switch (canuck) (zum verkaufen bei ebay grad drinne ^^) - udn das hat 1.5! - en kollege von mir hat auch ein 03er LTD. und das hat auch 1.5 - hab nioch nie ein 03er ohne 1.5 gesehn. basta^^


----------



## Jendo (6. Mai 2009)

Und noch ein Bild von LB Jörgs 2004er Switch Pro:




Geile Kiste


----------



## rahu (6. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Hier mal mein altes Switch im neuen Gewand!
> 
> Kann dem Käufer nur ein Kompliment machen, nur der Sattel geht nicht so ganz an mich...
> 
> ...


 
... na dann sage ich mal Hallo Switch Gemeinde,

@Bas, der Sattel bleibt ;-), morgen gehts nach Thale - mal antesten. Die Probefahrt am WE war jedenfalls schon prickelnd.

Beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## neikless (6. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Hier mal mein altes Switch im neuen Gewand!
> 
> Kann dem Käufer nur ein Kompliment machen, ... bla bla
> 
> bas



nah da hat dein bike ja doch noch eine totem bekommen 
die BB´s find ich nicht so dolle
sattel hin oder her auf deinem ausgefurtzten sattel hat mir schon 
auf einer probefahrt im hof alles wirklich alles untenrum weh getan
style ist eben schön , aber nicht alles !





wenn ich es mir so ansehe muss ich dir doch etwas recht geben bas
sattel/stellung sieht seltsam aus ... bash sieht nach pizza teller aus
und ich finde nach wie vor die totem too much für das switch aber 
trotzdem ein tolles bike ! man macht es eh nie jedem recht mir schon garnicht
und hauptsache der BAS ist es los ... äh, ich mein slayer ... auch quatsch
hautsache dir passt es !!! RIDE ON !!!


----------



## gobo (7. Mai 2009)

wieder was gelernt!

mfg


----------



## moe 11 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

ich bräuchte umbedingt eure hilfe. Und zwar möchte ich mein Switch jetzt nun endlich wieder zum leben erwecken und das gute stück bräuchte umbedingt mal neue lager. Nun weiß ich aber leider nicht ob folgender Lagerkit passt.

http://www.riderzone.de/product_info.php/products_id/1543

Bei meinem Switch handelt es sich um einen 03/04 und bei dem Kit steht nicht dabei ob dieser für das alte oder für das neue passt, oder ob er bei beiden passt. Wäre super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Greetz Moe


----------



## gobo (8. Mai 2009)

hi

ruf da an wenn du die lager rausgedrückt hast.hab da auch einen lagersatz bestellt(rmx),bekam dann eine mail wo mir gesagt wurde das
es da verschiedene lager gäbe.hab die lager vermessen und mit ihm dann
telefoniert.dauerte ca.3 wochen hatte dann 3stk. hier.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (8. Mai 2009)

Dann werd ich mich dort mal erkundigen. 

danke.


----------



## maple leaf (8. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ...auf deinem ausgefurtzten sattel hat mir schon
> auf einer probefahrt im hof alles wirklich alles untenrum weh getan...



"ausgefurtzten" ist da nix, vielleicht runtergeritten... 

Deine Süsse sollte dann doch ab und zu das umschnall "Gerät" weglassen - kann auch ohne Spass machen und am nächsten Tag hast Du auch nicht so üble Schmerzen...


----------



## Hedonist (8. Mai 2009)

schaut mal hier..

http://www.teuscher-bicycles.de/Special_Offers/special_offers.html

..da is noch das ein oder andere schmankerl abzugreifen


----------



## 2und4zig (8. Mai 2009)

Da hab ich damals mein Switch gekauft, netter, kompetenter Mann. Leider ist es für die meisten ne halbe Weltreise bis dahin, bei mir isses das Nachbardorf


----------



## sebbolan (11. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> 1.5 onepointfive gab es nie beim switch !



Kann mal ein Foto von nem 1.5 Switch pro machen, damit du es glauben kannst, ist auch das einzigste 04er switch mit ner freigabe bis 180mm federweg...


----------



## moe 11 (12. Mai 2009)

So ich brÃ¤ucht nochmal eure hilfe. Und zwar hab ich mich jetzt mal schlau gemacht wegen den neuen lagern fÃ¼rs Switch, die beiden unteren lager Ã¼berm tretlager habe ich ohne probleme heute bei einem KugellagerhÃ¤ndler bei uns in der nÃ¤he bekommen. Jedeoch die 4 Lager an der Umlenkwippe sind speziele mit den maÃen 17x30x10 und die gibt es nur von enduro bearings soweit ich jetzt rausgefunden habe. Und genau da liegt dann auch das problem eines dieser lager kostet um die 25â¬ was ich einfach zu teuer finde. Allso jetzt wÃ¤re meine frage ob jemand eine alternative zu den enduro bearings kennt die die selben abmessungen haben.


----------



## Sebastian_93 (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Verkauft vielleicht einer sein Rocky Mountain Switch ?


----------



## Cuberius (17. Mai 2009)

Schau am besten mal im Bikemarkt oder in der Bucht.


----------



## Standrohr (17. Mai 2009)

da ist doch gerade ein stealth für 700 drinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (18. Mai 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> So ich bräucht nochmal eure hilfe. Und zwar hab ich mich jetzt mal schlau gemacht wegen den neuen lagern fürs Switch, die beiden unteren lager überm tretlager habe ich ohne probleme heute bei einem Kugellagerhändler bei uns in der nähe bekommen. Jedeoch die 4 Lager an der Umlenkwippe sind speziele mit den maßen 17x30x10 und die gibt es nur von enduro bearings soweit ich jetzt rausgefunden habe. Und genau da liegt dann auch das problem eines dieser lager kostet um die 25 was ich einfach zu teuer finde. Allso jetzt wäre meine frage ob jemand eine alternative zu den enduro bearings kennt die die selben abmessungen haben.



Hast du die mit den blauen Dichtungen drinnen? Wenn nicht, da gabs doch mal ne Umtauschaktion seitens Ba, ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber vielleicht gibts ja trotzdem noch neue... Meine waren übrigens nie kaputt an der Schwinge..


----------



## Sebastian_93 (18. Mai 2009)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal einen Link schicken ?
Keine Lust zu suchen 

Das Dumme ist halt, dass ich ziemlich groß bin !
1,90 Meter


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Mai 2009)

Eh jetzt geht´s ja wohl los ...geh in den Bikemarkt und gib Rocky Mountain oder gleich Switch ein...man,man,man


----------



## maple leaf (18. Mai 2009)

Sebastian_93 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal einen Link schicken ?
> *Keine Lust zu suchen*



Dann wirst Du wohl nix finden! 



Sebastian_93 schrieb:


> Das Dumme ist halt, dass ich ziemlich groß bin !
> 1,90 Meter



Was ist daran dumm? Gibt das Switch ja auch in 19,5 Zoll...


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2009)

alle über 1,80 sind halt dumm , kommt durch die dünne luft da oben  ... 
der niko ist auch ziemlich hoch und hat auch ein 19.5 alledings ein RMX
und wenn ich so nachdenke hat der auch oft so einen dümmlichen gesichtsausdruck 

allerdings der bas aka maple leaf auch wenn er freitags nachts bei mir auf der couch 
einen sitzen hat und der ist unter 1,80 ... bin verwirrt kann mir wer helfen sufu ergibt auch keinen sinn


----------



## maple leaf (18. Mai 2009)

Kann mal einer von Euch 5.000 EUR für mein neues MTB erarbeiten? Ich bin zu faul...

@Neikless

DUMMSCHWÄTZER!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2009)

... wenn du wüsstest ...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> alle über 1,80 sind halt dumm , kommt durch die dünne luft da oben  ...
> der niko ist auch ziemlich hoch und hat auch ein 19.5 alledings ein RMX
> und wenn ich so nachdenke hat der auch oft so einen dümmlichen gesichtsausdruck
> 
> ...



Alter,ich kann nimmer :...aber hör auf unseren Kleinen so zu frotzeln,der muß das erst noch zu verstehen lernen,im Gegensatz zum Basti!
Demnächst dann,im 14-Tage Extremkurs


----------



## maple leaf (18. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... wenn du wüsstest ...



Ja was denn? Das Du doch 181 cm bist...!


----------



## Sebastian_93 (18. Mai 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> da ist doch gerade ein stealth für 700 drinne


 Sorry, habe ich nicht gefunden. Zu der Rahmengröße: Ich brauche 19,5 "


----------



## el Lingo (18. Mai 2009)

Mit 1,9m wäre mein RMX Raven genau das richtige für Dich! Wenn Du nett fragst, auch mit Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau, Steuersatz und Lenker...
Faules Stück!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> alle über 1,80 sind halt dumm , kommt durch die dünne luft da oben  ...
> der niko ist auch ziemlich hoch und hat auch ein 19.5 alledings ein RMX
> und wenn ich so nachdenke hat der auch oft so einen dümmlichen gesichtsausdruck



ha haa, das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Ab 1.90 wird die Luft wieder mehr als top. 
Das dümmliche Gesicht ist der Schmerz und das Leid eines Mannes der nördlich der Elbe wohnt. (noch)

@ Soulbrother
jaja ich merk schon. Ich freu mich schon


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2009)

@ souly  vielleicht hift ja ein tiefes tretlager oder 
ein 36T mit kurzer kurbel wegen der höhenluft


----------



## Sebastian_93 (18. Mai 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Mit 1,9m wäre mein RMX Raven genau das richtige für Dich! Wenn Du nett fragst, auch mit Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau, Steuersatz und Lenker...
> Faules Stück!


 Echt geiler Rahmen, aber der ist für mich zu teuer. ...Zurzeit


----------



## el Lingo (18. Mai 2009)

Schick mir doch mal eine PN und wir sprechen mal drüber. Vielleicht finden wir ja einen guten Preis.


----------



## Sebastian_93 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich adde dich mal in ICQ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (19. Mai 2009)

Sebastian_93 schrieb:


> Echt geiler Rahmen, aber [...]zu teuer. .



Bitte?!?  Damals blechte man für die Rocky Mountains zig tausende Euros, um ein exklusives Bike zu fahren und jetzt jammerst Du rum (nachdem Du zu faul warst, sowieso eigenständig vernünftig ein Bike zu finden), dass - bei diesem Preisverfall - die Rockies zu teuer sind. 

Weiche von meinen Augen, fahr was anderes! Ein Rocky hast Du Dir nicht mit dieser Einstellung verdient!


----------



## gobo (19. Mai 2009)

sauass hier ist aber nu was los

muß mich aber meinem vorredner anschließen,zum dem kurs(ok vieleicht gaht ja doch was)kannste ech nicht meckern und diesen rahmen findest du hier bei uns eh kein zweitesmal.
lange würd ich da nicht überlegen denn langsam werden die teile echt rar!
und das teil sieht ja noch scharf aussollten die fotos aktuell sein!!

also nimm ihn,und labber nicht rum.es gibt da keine ausreden

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (19. Mai 2009)

habt Ihr Recht, Jungs!


----------



## Nofaith (19. Mai 2009)

Fehler eingesehen.

Aber das Teil ist absolut Rissfrei, kaum gefahren. Wer 1100 für ein neuwertiges Komplett-Bike schreibt darf sich über den Preisverriss beim RM selbst nicht wundern, für - frame only - schon zweimal nicht. Der Preis war ja VHB. 

Alles in allem hängt man's sich besser an die Wand als 75% Wertverlust hinzunehmen.


----------



## Cuberius (19. Mai 2009)

Wenigstens ist er ehrlich und labert nicht dumm rum. "Ach komm aldaa, isch geb dir 500,-!"


----------



## el Lingo (19. Mai 2009)

Sowas hat hier nichts zu suchen. PNs gehören nicht veröffentlicht!


----------



## Valentin- (19. Mai 2009)

Nofaith,
ich verstehe deine Aufregung überhaupt nicht.
Er sagt schlicht und einfach, dass es ihm mit 15 Jahren zu viel Geld für IHN ist. Die Wertschätzung für dein Bike ist doch nicht implizit in dieser Aussage enthalten.

Ich finde es ziemlich schwach von dir ihn so bloss zu stellen und seine Aussage in deinem Ausgangspost dermaßen aus dem Kontext zu reißen, dass man es einfach nur falsch verstehen kann.

Sebastians Aussage ist völlig legitim, deine Reaktion hingegen in keinster Weise.


----------



## el Lingo (19. Mai 2009)

Zumal das Bike inder Tat allenfalls noch max. 1100,- Wert ist. 2005er Modell, dazu noch der SL Rahmen, der ja das eine oder andere Mal schon nen Riss im Bereich des Hauptlagers bekommen hat, eine schlichte XT-Ausstattung. Klingt traurig, ist aber so.


----------



## gobo (20. Mai 2009)

mit riß im bereich des tretlagers?!viel spass beim verkaufen.
ein kumpel von mir konnte den großen bruder vom switch bekommen,grund riß im rahmen an drei stellen.
haben den lack dann an den besagten stellen weggeschliffen,nun sind wir uns zu 80%sicher das da nix ist.100 tacken will er haben ohne dämpfer,nur das dieser trotzdem nachgearbeitet werden muß und das wir mit allem auf ca.400 taken kommen will dieser nicht einsehen,weil lager sind auch im a...h.
also wenn das so ist wie beschrieben nimmt den keiner,nicht für das geld sorry!



mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (20. Mai 2009)

Moment, ich habe nur gesagt, dass der SL Rahmen an sich für dieses Problem anfällig ist, nicht, dass der hier nen Riss hat.


----------



## gobo (20. Mai 2009)

ok sorry!!!!!falsch verstanden

mfg


----------



## Sebastian_93 (20. Mai 2009)

Bin nicht mehr am Rahmen intesessiert. 
Also müsst ihr da garnet so viel rumdiskutieren.  

Der Preis mag ja in Ordnung sein !
Jedoch ist das für mich eine Preisklasse zu hoch. 

Bräuchte dann ja noch eine gescheite Schaltung, Bremsen, Gabel, ... 
Wird insgesamt dann zu teuer.


----------



## slayerrider (20. Mai 2009)

vlt. PC gegen Downhiller austauschen
nur um hier noch was sinnvolles beizutragen.


----------



## Sebastian_93 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich wusste schon, dass irgendwan soetwas kommt. 
Aber NEIN !! Mein PC ist mir auch heilig. Der wird net verkauft.
Habe ich selbst zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut.


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Mai 2009)

super. Damit bist du der coolste Stecher. Aber glaub mir, mit nem coolen Rad kannst du die Bitches noch besser auschecken als mit einem coolen Pc. Übrigens ist der Pc den du dir da verbastelt hast garnicht so toll wie du denkst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian_93 (21. Mai 2009)

Kennst du dich mit Hardware überhaupt aus ? 
...anscheinend nicht.


----------



## MrFaker (21. Mai 2009)

für deinen schrotthaufen PC bekommst sowieso nicht viel, kannst auch behalten 

ich habe mehr in kühlung investiert, als dein ganzer PC gekostet hat 

lg chris


----------



## slayerrider (21. Mai 2009)

Außerdem kann man mit nem PC schlecht vor der Eisdiele posen. Da hat ein Downhiller schon Vorteile.


----------



## Sebastian_93 (21. Mai 2009)

Was soll das Bitteschön ?!
Ich habe doch ausdrücklich gesagt, dass ich den PC nicht verkaufe.


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Human 2.0 (22. Mai 2009)

Rahmen und Gabel gibts im Bikemarkt... möchte eher in Richtung Slayer sxc gehen.


----------



## maple leaf (22. Mai 2009)

Hmm schickes Switch, aber doch schade das es weg kommt...

Scheint sich ja fast zu einem kleinen Trend zu entwickeln... Erst El lingo, ich und jetzt noch Du mit dem Wechsel vom New Switch zum Slayer SXC.


----------



## MrFaker (22. Mai 2009)

das wäre das richtige bike für sebastianino93

lg chris


----------



## Sebastian_93 (22. Mai 2009)

@Human 2.0
Warum verkauft du nur den Rahmen des Bikes ?
Er steht ja im Bikemarkt.


----------



## maple leaf (22. Mai 2009)

Sebastian_93 schrieb:


> @Human 2.0
> Warum verkauft du nur den Rahmen des Bikes ?
> Er steht ja im Bikemarkt.



Die parts vom Switch kommen wohl ans SXC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian_93 (22. Mai 2009)

So geht es auch.


----------



## MrFaker (22. Mai 2009)

schlag zu, sicher dir den rahmen und die gabel 


den rest kaufst dir dann nach geldlage 

lg chris


----------



## Human 2.0 (22. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Die parts vom Switch kommen wohl ans SXC...



Sagen wirs so, ich würde auch das Bike komplett verkaufen wenn der Preis stimmt. Aber an sich habe ich es schon so geplant. Du hast es auch so gemacht, oder?  Andereseits weis ich auch ned ob die deemax in nem slayer sinn machen würden.


----------



## maple leaf (22. Mai 2009)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> Sagen wirs so, ich würde auch das Bike komplett verkaufen wenn der Preis stimmt. Aber an sich habe ich es schon so geplant. Du hast es auch so gemacht, oder?  Andereseits weis ich auch ned ob die deemax in nem slayer sinn machen würden.



Ich hab mein Switch auseinander gerissen, da man so meist mehr Kohlen bekommt als beim Verkauf eines Komplettbikes.

Mit den LRS kommt es meiner Meinung darauf an wo der Einsatzbereich vom SXC liegen soll. Ich hab mich für mein Switch LRS entschieden, da die DT FR und die syncoss Felgen mit normalo Reifen doch human vom Gewicht sind. Ausserdem wird mein SXC auch weiterhin im Bikepark bewegt und ich hab`s lieber ne Nummer stabieler als zu leicht und dann ständige irgendwelche Schläge und Dellen in der Felge...

Kannst es ja mit den "Gelben" probieren und wenn`s Dir nicht taugt, kannst die LRS immer noch verkaufen und Dir was anderes reinhauen...

Tip: Hope pro2 oder pro3 mit DT 5.1 (Whizzweels)!

cheers,

bas


----------



## Human 2.0 (22. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich denk so werde ich es auch machen. Hab auch nicht die kohle, komplett neue Komponenten zu kaufen und meine sind noch top. 
So denke ich auch. Denn ich will mein zukünftiges Bike ( "hab ja noch keins" ) schon auch etwas härter ran nehmen. 

Paar Interessenten gibt es schon wegen dem Rahmen und Gabel... 
@Sebastian 93: schick mir halt ne PM wenn du Interesse am Rahmen hast!


----------



## MrFaker (22. Mai 2009)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> Sagen wirs so, ich würde auch das Bike komplett verkaufen wenn der Preis stimmt. Aber an sich habe ich es schon so geplant. Du hast es auch so gemacht, oder?  Andereseits weis ich auch ned ob die deemax in nem slayer sinn machen würden.



was willst für die deemax?

alles in ordnung?

lg chris


----------



## Human 2.0 (22. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> was willst für die deemax?
> 
> alles in ordnung?
> 
> lg chris



Also ich denke ich bleibe vorerst dabei, dass ich nur den Rahmen und die Gabel verkaufe. Und mir dann aus den bestehenden Komponenten ein neues Bike aufbaue. Trotzdem danke für die Anfrage... 
Komme grad von ner Tour... und hab mal meinen Umwerfer und das kleine Kettenblatt wieder montiert. Hm, das switch macht so eigentlich auch echt ne gute figur grrrrrrrr  ;-)


----------



## slayerrider (22. Mai 2009)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> J Denn ich will mein zukünftiges Bike ( "hab ja noch keins" ) schon auch etwas härter ran nehmen.


Naja, wenn es wirklich ein SXC wird, dann würde ich das nicht so hart ran nehmen, denn das mag es ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## andlee (23. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Mai 2009)

sry, aber ich finds merkwürdig..


----------



## Sebastian_93 (23. Mai 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> sry, aber ich finds merkwürdig..


Was denn ? Wenn du das Bike vom vorherigen Post meinst: Warum ?


----------



## wallbreaker (23. Mai 2009)

Rahmen für Riesen .... Gabel für was größeres ....

Ich finds irgendwie nicht soo geil ....


----------



## Cuberius (23. Mai 2009)

Find die Shiver auch etwas übertrieben für's Switch. Ne Singlecrown finde ich persönlich besser.


----------



## slayerrider (24. Mai 2009)

Sebastian_93 schrieb:


> Was denn ? Wenn du das Bike vom vorherigen Post meinst: Warum ?


Einfach anschauen....


----------



## cliomare (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

mir ist jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Verbindungshülse des unteren Schwingenlagers abgebrochen. Auch bei einem Kollegen gabs dasselbe Problem.

Nachdem ich auf die originalen Hülsen und Gegenstücke von RM, die innen ja hohl sind, nicht mehr vertraue, will ich zumindest das Gegenstück durch eine richtige Schraube ersetzen. 
Der Kollege hat sich normale Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt eingesetzt, das hält bei ihm problemlos. 
Habts ihr sonst noch Vorschläge was es für Alternativen gibt? Bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da genau für eine Schraube brauche (Länge, Durchmesser?). Ich komm diese Woche nicht mehr dazu mein Bike zu zerlegen um die Gegenhülse ins Metallgeschäft mitzunehmen!

Auf jeden Fall find ich das nicht gerade positiv für RM. Ein so teurer Rahmen und dann eine solche Fehlkonstruktion.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (26. Mai 2009)

äähh ihr wisst schon das die schrauben eine bestimmte festigkeit haben müssen,ich glaub das sind 12,8.

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich kriege manchmal echt das kotzen, wenn ich die Leute reden höre. Da fehlt vielen jeglicher Sachverstand und jeder glaubt sich das Recht herausnehmen zu können, etwas eine Fehlkonstruktion zu bezeichnen und weiß selbst noch nicht mal, was CAD bedeutet. Irgendwie fühlt sich jeder, der ein Rad fahren kann ganz schnell als großes Technik und Mechanik-Ass.
Ich wollte mal jemandem meine White Industries Naben verkaufen, der hat sie auseinander genommen und konnte sie nicht wieder richtig zusammen bauen, so schliff dann der Freilauf permanent. Schon nannte er das eine Fehlkonstruktion. Die laufen ja auch in dem Aufbau nicht erst seit mehr als 10 Jahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2009)

Diese Hohlbolzen im Switch und SXC waren bei den ersten Modellen unterproportioniert....bzw. fehlkonstruiert.
Sind dann durch dickewandigere ersetzt worden.
Hat man umsonst bekommen, falls man betroffen war.
Wird wohl in dem Fall so gewesen sein...

G.


----------



## gobo (26. Mai 2009)

hi

Computer Aided Drawing o. Computer Aided Design,du genie!!!

kannst mir auch nicht erzählen das du da irgendwas reinschauben kannst
und gut.
ich will ja auch nicht meckern aber wenn ich dann so einen betrag lesen vergeht mir echt der spass hier ins forum zu schreiben nur weil da einer
das rad neu erfunden hat.
entschuldigung das ich mich da geirrt habe wird nicht mehr vorkommen!!
klug*******r!!

mit freundlichem gruß


----------



## cliomare (26. Mai 2009)

Ähhm sorry. Kapier nicht wo da jetzt das problem an meinem Post liegen soll. 

Aber wenn da anscheinend Reihenweise diese Hohlbolzen brechen dann darf man da wohl von fehlkonstruktion reden.

Nachdem mir dieser bolzen das erste Mal gebrochen ist, habe ich mich mit meinem Händler in Verbindung gesetzt. Laut seiner Info gab es da eine fehlerhafte Serie, bei der sehr viele Bolzen gebrochen sind und er hat mir kostenlos einen Ersatzbolzen zugesendet (der angeblich besser konstruiert wäre).

Dieser Bolzen ist mir jetzt nach kurzer Zeit wieder gebrochen. Deshalb vermute ich, dass es keinen Sinn macht den wieder durch den gleichen Bolzen zu ersetzen.

Ein Kollege, der das identische Problem hatte (da sind die Bolzen bereits nach der ersten Ausfahrt kaputt gegangen), hat den Bolzen auf der linken Seite durch eine massive Schraube ersetzt, die in die gegenüberliegende Originalhülse greift. Das funktioniert bei ihm seit über einem Jahr problemlos.

Nachdem ich den Kollegen momentan nicht erreiche und diese Woche wochentags auch nicht dazukomme mein Bike zu zerlegen um mit der Hülse ins Schraubengeschäft zu gehen um eine passende Schraube rauszusuchen meine Frage: Hat jemand das gleiche Problem so gelöst und kann mir die Dimensionen der Schraube sagen?
Grüße!


----------



## maple leaf (26. Mai 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es wirklich ein SXC wird, dann würde ich das nicht so hart ran nehmen, denn das mag es ganz sicher nicht.



Würde mal behaupten, dass "hart ran nehmen" Definitionssache ist!

Beim einen beginnt "hart ran nehmen" bei einem 1,5m drop (Das kann das SXC spielerisch)...

Beim anderen beginnt "hart ran nehmen" ab einem 3m Drop und mit 80kmh über`n DH von Bad Wildbad (Was mit dem SXC wohl eher nicht zu empfehlen wäre)...


----------



## MrFaker (26. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Würde mal behaupten, dass "hart ran nehmen" Definitionssache ist!
> 
> Beim einen beginnt "hart ran nehmen" bei einem 1,5m drop (Das kann das SXC spielerisch)...
> 
> Beim anderen beginnt "hart ran nehmen" ab einem 3m Drop und mit 80kmh über`n DH von Bad Wildbad (Was mit dem SXC wohl eher nicht zu empfehlen wäre)...



selbst dann bleibt es noch realtiv

der eine springt einen 3m drop materialschonend und federt es schön ab

der andere springt was das zeugs hält, und federt kein bisschen ab, sondern lässt es direkt aufknallen

lg chris


----------



## slayerrider (26. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Würde mal behaupten, dass "hart ran nehmen" Definitionssache ist!
> 
> Beim einen beginnt "hart ran nehmen" bei einem 1,5m drop (Das kann das SXC spielerisch)...


Das erster ist klar. 
2. würde ich für ein Gerücht halten, einmal geht das sicher, 2mal auch, dann sicher bald nicht mehr. Es sei den man wiegt unter 50/60kg.
Aber das ist meine Meinung.

Und zur Bolzen Konstruktion. Ich verstehe gar nicht wie das aussehen soll. Bei mir schiebt man diesen Bolzen rein und schraubt dann links und rechts die Schrauben rein, fertig. Bei mir ist da noch nie was gebrochen.


----------



## Jako (29. Mai 2009)

hi, möchte jemand mein 18" switch se kpl. oder nur als rahmen? bitte angebot per PN....


----------



## Standrohr (30. Mai 2009)

oh mann, wie kann man diesen schönen rahmen nur verkaufen 

da komm ich glad in versuchung, nur leider ist meine vertauen ins switch nicht mehr so wirklich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (30. Mai 2009)

jako tu es nicht! häng dir den rahmen lieber an die wand!


----------



## Cuberius (30. Mai 2009)

Ich würd's auch nicht übers Herz bringen, so ein Switch zu verkaufen.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Mai 2009)

Ich schon...die Erde dreht sich weiter


----------



## gobo (30. Mai 2009)

ja ich würd das teil auch an die wand hängen,stört doch keinen da.

im nachhinein wirste es bereuen wenn du es verkauft hast!!

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (30. Mai 2009)

Weg und was neues, so einfach geht das!


----------



## Jako (30. Mai 2009)

.....vielen dank für euer mitgefühl..... ich habe mir halt zum touren ein altitude-rahmen bestellt, und jetzt muß mindestens ein rocky gehen - für den slayer-rahmen bekomme ich vermutlich fast garnichts mehr, naja und deshalb das switch. es muß doch hierfür einen liebhaber geben - also los!


----------



## Cuberius (30. Mai 2009)

Hier ist ein Liebhaber, aber leider fehlt mir durch mein RMX-Projekt die Kohle für die Schönheit!


----------



## el Lingo (30. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mein RMX Raven für geben...


----------



## Jako (30. Mai 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich würde mein RMX Raven für geben...



vielen dank, RMX wollte ich auch mal.... habe aber jetzt mein flatline und bin super zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (2. Juni 2009)

Für alle die's interessiert:

Der mittlerweile schon zum zweiten Mal gebrochene Bolzen des untersten Gelenks zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau. Ich bin da wohl kein Einzelfall, bei nem Kollegen war das gleiche und anscheinend soll es dieses Problem öfter geben.

Ich halte das ganze aus folgendem Grund für einen Konstruktionsmangel:
Die Schraube, die man von links reinschraubt hört sehr knapp hinter der Grenze Hauptrahmen/Hinterbau auf. Genau dort am Gewindeende ist mir der Bolzen jedesmal gebrochen.
Wenn die Schraube einen cm länger wäre, dann wäre diese Schwachstelle in der Mitte des Rahmens und nicht mehr genau an der Stelle, an der die größten Scherkräfte auftreten.

Ich denke ich werde das Problem folgendermaßen lösen: Ich kaufe mir ein Alu- oder Stahlrohr in den passenden Dimensionen (evtl. 2 statt 1 mm Wandstärke) und schneide links und rechts ein Gewinde rein. Von jeder Seite kommt dann eine knapp 3 cm lange Schraube rein, so daß der Bolzen komplett von innen geschient ist.


Noch zwei Fragen: 1. Wenn ich ein Stahlrohr nehme, besteht dann die Gefahr, daß der härtere Stahl das "weiche" Aluminium des Rahmens auf Dauer ausschlägt?
2. Falls ich überhaupt die Auswahl habe, soll ich ein Rohr mit 1 mm Wanstärke (so wie original) und eine 10 mm Schraube nehmen oder eines mit 2 mm Wandstärke und dafür nur eine 8mm dicke Schraube? 

Grüße!


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute!!! Wolt nur fragen ob eine interesse hat am alten uhr Switch?? beim interesse eintwah mailen!! daemfer fox vanilla rl ,satelstutze race face, kurbel neu lx ,undumverfer xt mit xt schifter!!!


----------



## maple leaf (3. Juni 2009)

@cliomare and qwwq20091

In beiden Fällen wäre schön das Baujahr zu kennen...!


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. Juni 2009)

bilder auf anfrage!!! oder bei mir im fotos!!


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. Juni 2009)

Sorry!! Grade angeschaut grosse m, b.j. 2002


----------



## cliomare (3. Juni 2009)

Meins ist ein 07er Switch LE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo hab mal ne Frage ich möchte meinen alten Switch Rahmen mit Dämpfer verkaufen aber ich weiß nicht wie viel ich für den noch verlangen kann kann mir da einer von euch helfen also die Daten:

gelb/schwarzer Switch Rahmen Gr. S
Bj.: 2003
der Rahmen hat einige Macken und gebracuhspuren halt die ein Rahmen halt nach der Zeit so bekommt aber keine schlimmen die die Stabilität beeinflussen
Dämpder ist ein Fox Vanilla R 152 mm


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich schon...die Erde dreht sich weiter



Genau so siehts aus. Bei aller Liebe, aber es bleibt doch ein Fahrrad.



el Lingo schrieb:


> Weg und was neues, so einfach geht das!



So hab ich das auch gehandhabt.



Switch-Rider schrieb:


> Hallo hab mal ne Frage ich möchte meinen alten Switch Rahmen mit Dämpfer verkaufen aber ich weiß nicht wie viel ich für den noch verlangen kann kann mir da einer von euch helfen also die Daten:
> 
> gelb/schwarzer Switch Rahmen Gr. S
> Bj.: 2003
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach bekommst du dafür bestensfalls 200 plus/minus X euro!


----------



## Switch-Rider (3. Juni 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach bekommst du dafür bestensfalls 200 plus/minus X euro!



danke das hatte ich mir eigentlich auch vorgestellt


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Juni 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Bei aller Liebe, aber es bleibt doch ein Fahrrad.



Flo,wir verstehen uns 


*Es wächst und gedeiht:
*


----------



## DC. (8. Juni 2009)

da kommen erinnerungen wieder hoch, das Ur-Switch


----------



## numinisflo (8. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Flo,wir verstehen uns
> 
> *Es wächst und gedeiht:
> *





Finde ich klasse das du das alte Switch wieder aufbaust.


----------



## gobo (8. Juni 2009)

na das sieht doch mal richtig schick aus,ist die gabel zeit gemäß?
mal sehen wie es fertig ausschaut.

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (8. Juni 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> na das sieht doch mal richtig schick aus,ist die gabel zeit gemäß?
> mal sehen wie es fertig ausschaut.
> 
> mfg



Stell dir mal das Ur-Switch mit ner pinken 2010er 55 vor! 

@soulbrother:

Bin echt gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht. Bisher echt top!


----------



## gobo (8. Juni 2009)

nein das meinte ich doch garnicht,ich mein dem rahmen angepaßt!

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (8. Juni 2009)

Dachte ich mir schon. Kam mir gerade so in den Sinn. 
Denke schon, da die Z1 ja "nur" 130mm hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

...ganz genau,ebenso 130mm wie der Hinterbau!Von daher ist sie schon "zeitgemäß",und was die performance angeht sowieso,insgesamt ist das ein sehr harmonisches Fahrwerk.
Es kommt auch immer auf den Einsatzzweck an,in dem Fall wird es ein robuster AM Aufbau.



numinisflo schrieb:


> Finde ich klasse das du das alte Switch wieder aufbaust.



Allerdings nur im Auftrag,nicht für mich!

Diese Woche komme ich nicht mehr dazu,aber nächste Woche wird es fertig...und dann soll ich es auch noch im Auftrag verkaufen,schade eigentlich!


----------



## Human 2.0 (12. Juni 2009)

Also nach langem hin und her habe ich mich entschlossen meinen Switch Rahmen nicht herzugeben! Kann mich einfach nicht von trennen!!!

Aber ich habe die ersten Veränderungen vorgenommen:

- die für meine Zwecke einfach zu überdimensionierte 888SL musste einer Fox Talas 36 weichen

- bin wieder auf 2 Kettenblätter umgestiegen

- längere Sattelstütze montiert

jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem mit dem Dämpfer. Denke ich werde mir einen Luftdämpfer einbauen. 
Wie sind so eure Erfahrungsberichte mit Luftdämpfern im Switch?
Fox Float RP23 ist nix fürs "neue" Switch oder? 
Denke an nen DHX Air... falls jmd einen Übrig hat ;-) pn an mich

Wobei ich echt sage muss, dass ich mit dem Roco echt zufrieden bin..durch das TSTr lässt sich damit echt passabel auch nen Berg erklimmen...nus ist das Ding recht schwer...

Ich strebe an aus meinem Switch nen "heavy enduro" bike zu machen.
Und dazu muss ich bei dem relativ schweren Rahmen schauen wo ich nur Gewicht sparen kann...


----------



## bestmove (12. Juni 2009)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> Also nach langem hin und her habe ich mich entschlossen meinen Switch Rahmen nicht herzugeben! Kann mich einfach nicht von trennen!!!
> 
> Aber ich habe die ersten Veränderungen vorgenommen:
> 
> ...



Sehr vernünftig, so halte ich das auch! 
Fahre den Roco TST R mit Ti-Feder und bin voll zufrieden. Du musst sehen das du gute und leichte Enduro Laufräder bekommst, das ist mehr als die halbe Miete!! Ich habe mir inzwischen gar eine Totem Coil geleistet und komme damit auf ca. 16,5kg und so geht das Bike im September mit zum Lago


----------



## Human 2.0 (12. Juni 2009)

Hast du mal gewogen was du an Gewicht sparst mit der Titan feder? Die Dinger sind halt schweineteuer!

Hm 16,5Kg ist echt gut fürn Switch... in den Bereich möchte ich auch kommen!

Kann mir jmd bei der Frage weiterhelfen: 
Fox Float RP23 in nem Switch? 
oder das Mehrgewicht in kauf nehmen und beim Roco bleiben???
Da ich eigentlich echt zufrieden bin mit dem Roco! aber das wären fast 700gr an Gewichtsunterschied!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Juni 2009)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> Hast du mal gewogen was du an Gewicht sparst mit der Titan feder? Die Dinger sind halt schweineteuer!
> 
> Hm 16,5Kg ist echt gut fürn Switch... in den Bereich möchte ich auch kommen!
> 
> ...



Moin

Schau mal bei mir in die Galerie. Da sind beide Federn (mit Dämpfer) auf der Waage. Ist allerdings eine 600er Stahlfeder und eine 500er Ti-Feder. Also nicht 100%ig vergleichbar. Aber 250g solltest Du locker sparen. Ist natürlich wenig im Vergleich zum RP23. Aber ob der besser ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Mir fällt niemand hier im Forum ein, der diesen Dämpfer schon mal an einem 06/07er Switch hatte.

@René: 16,5kg?! Das is mal ne Ansage. Was wiegt die Totem?
Stell mal aktuelle Bilder rein!
Vielleicht klappt es ja mal ein Tart' n - Ausfahrt.

MfG


----------



## Standrohr (12. Juni 2009)

bitte nicht ins schöne switch ein rp23

bin ihn zwar nicht in meinem switch gefahren, aber in nem anderen bike
hab ich ihn lange drinne gehabt - absolut kein vergleich zu guten Coil Dämpfern. da würde ich im zweifelsfalle das gewicht gerne in kauf nehmen.

der Rocco Airs sollen im switch gut gehen, aber um Roccos o. DHX Airs zu fahren musst du die wippe entsprechend bearbeiten.

der manitou evolver passt auch so, wäre auch ne topp alternative

aber kein Rp23...


----------



## Human 2.0 (12. Juni 2009)

Alles klar! Danke für euren Rat!!!!! 
Ich denke ich werd jetzt mal weiter den Roco fahren und wenn mir günstig ne Titanfeder oder nen Roco Air oder dhx air übern Weg läuft zuschlagen.


----------



## Standrohr (13. Juni 2009)

guter plan


----------



## Human 2.0 (13. Juni 2009)

so, Gabel ist grad gekommen und schon verbaut 
hier mal Bilder der Ausbaustufe 1 ;-)








Ausbaustufe 2 wird dann:

- Thomson Sattelstütze
- ziemlich sicher nen DHX AIR
- andere Trigger
- Vorbau und Lenker bin ich mir noch unschlüssig
- Wellgo MG-1 Pedale in weis sind schon unterwegs

Verbesserungsvorschläge und Anregungen sind Willkommen 

Ps.: Verdammt ist die 36 Talas genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (13. Juni 2009)

Lass den weissen Kram am Rad weg, dann wird es schöner!


----------



## Human 2.0 (13. Juni 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Lass den weissen Kram am Rad weg, dann wird es schöner!



auf keinen Fall ;-)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juni 2009)

definitiv einen anderen Vorbau!


----------



## Human 2.0 (13. Juni 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> definitiv einen anderen Vorbau!



nen kürzeren oder weil er blei schwer ist? ;-)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juni 2009)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> nen kürzeren oder weil er blei schwer ist? ;-)



naja. Ich nehme mal an der ist so lang, weil es sich so am besten für Dich fährt, oder? Aber es gibt definitiv leichtere und schönere. Wenn Du Dir schon eine Thomson Sattelstütze holst, kannst Du ja auch mal einen Blick auf deren Vorbauten werfen...z.B.


----------



## bestmove (13. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön Human und schon mal der richtige Schritt  aber der LRS würde mich schon psyschich fertig machen, 2,4kg als rotierende Masse sind heftig. Hier nen feiner Enduro LRS und du kannst dir mit den restlichen Parts Zeit lassen.

@Benjamin
Hab heute nochmal nachgewogen, sind dann doch 16,9Kg. Das is wenn man theoretisch immer hin und her rechnet  Also mit ner Fox Float und anderen Bremsen gehts gut unter 16Kg, der Soulbrother hats ja auch schon mal vorgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (13. Juni 2009)

So, komme grad von ner 30km Tour. Die Gabel ist schlichtweg der Hammer!
Bin sowas von zufreiden!!! 

Ja, ist schon nen blei LRS aber find die Dinger klasse!

Geiles Switch bestmove!!! Gefällt mir richtig gut!

Schön zu sehen, das die Switch noch nicht ganz ausgestorben sind ;-)

Schönen Abend noch!!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Juni 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Sehr schön Human und schon mal der richtige Schritt  aber der LRS würde mich schon psyschich fertig machen, 2,4kg als rotierende Masse sind heftig. Hier nen feiner Enduro LRS und du kannst dir mit den restlichen Parts Zeit lassen.
> 
> @Benjamin
> Hab heute nochmal nachgewogen, sind dann doch 16,9Kg. Das is wenn man theoretisch immer hin und her rechnet  Also mit ner Fox Float und anderen Bremsen gehts gut unter 16Kg, der Soulbrother hats ja auch schon mal vorgemacht.



Sieht GEIL aus mit der Totem.


----------



## Switchy (14. Juni 2009)

Meines mal wieder mit kleinen neuerungen:
Sattelstütze: Diabolus
Vorbau: Diabolus D2   50mm   0 Grad





Kommende Ausbaustufen sind:
Chris King Tretlager, Steuersatz, und Nabe vorn aber erst nach und nach wenn die Vorgänger das Zeitliche gesegnet haben


----------



## gobo (14. Juni 2009)

switchy:sehr schön vorallem die kurbeln,hat auch nicht jeder.

mfg


----------



## Switchy (14. Juni 2009)

Hat mich auch viel geduld gekostet da eine zu ergattern. =)


----------



## Human 2.0 (14. Juni 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> der Rocco Airs sollen im switch gut gehen, aber um Roccos o. DHX Airs zu fahren musst du die wippe entsprechend bearbeiten.



was muss man da genau bearbeiten? bzw was ist der grund? Streift der Dämpfer an der wippe?


----------



## pieleh (14. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meine Version eines Touren-Switch:



Gewicht weiß ich noch nicht genau - nächste Woche kommt aber meine Waage...


----------



## Human 2.0 (14. Juni 2009)

Schönes Bike


----------



## SVK1899 (14. Juni 2009)

wenn ihr alle eure switch zeigt, will ich auch! hier ist meins!


----------



## gobo (14. Juni 2009)

sehr schönes canuck,wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (14. Juni 2009)

Der Sattel ist gewagt... aber sonst starkes Switch!


----------



## Cuberius (14. Juni 2009)

Das sind alle echt schöne Switchs. Die weiße RaceFace Diabolus(?) Kurbel gefällt mir sehr gut. Habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Human 2.0 (14. Juni 2009)

echt schön zu sehen, das wieder was geht in dem Thread


----------



## Standrohr (14. Juni 2009)

jau gibt ja doch noch einige switcher hier 

vermisse meins  - aber es wird definitiv wiederaufgebaut

nochmal ein paar bilder von meinem...


----------



## Standrohr (14. Juni 2009)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> was muss man da genau bearbeiten? bzw was ist der grund? Streift der Dämpfer an der wippe?



den genauen kontaktpunkt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen - hatte immer coil drinne

für näher infos eventuell mal den "soulbrother" fragen


----------



## frezzy (15. Juni 2009)

hi, gerade erst fertig geworden - mein Switch!

gestern erste Ausfahrt im BP Wagrain


----------



## Switchy (15. Juni 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Das sind alle echt schöne Switchs. Die weiße RaceFace Diabolus(?) Kurbel gefällt mir sehr gut. Habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.



Ja ist eine Diabolus gab es mal vor ewigen Zeiten als ltd zu kaufen.


----------



## qwwq20091 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute wolt nur fragen wer braucht eine FOX 36 float in talas hosen!!! wurde gerne tauschen gegen 66 rcv!! weil ich brauche 180mm ::160mm zu wenig!!   bilder hier    http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/149270


----------



## Cuberius (15. Juni 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Ja ist eine Diabolus gab es mal vor ewigen Zeiten als ltd zu kaufen.



Habe ich dank Gobo schon rausgefunden. Trotzdem danke.
Hab sogar noch eine im Netz gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (15. Juni 2009)

Ja bei MTsports ist noch eine ^^ falls es der shop war wo du sie gefunden hast.


----------



## gobo (15. Juni 2009)

der laden ist ja wohl der hammer

hab da mein trikot gefunden,sauber!

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (15. Juni 2009)

@switchy:
Genau da hab ich sie gefunden. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie wirklich zu meinem passt. Weiße Kurbel an einem 05er-Moko sieht irgendwie komisch aus. Schade, daß es die Kurbel nicht mehr in 83mm gibt. Dann würd ich sie sofort für mein Rmx bestellen.

Der Laden ist wirklich sehr gut. Bin letztes Jahr drauf gestoßen, als ich RaceFace-Kettenstrebenschutz gesucht hab. Hab mich beim ersten Besuch des Shops wie ein kleines Kind im Spielzeugladen gefühlt. 

@gobo:
Irgendwie hab ich eine Ahnung, welches du gefunden hast. 
Habe dort nen neuen Helm und ein Trikot gefunden.


----------



## Switchy (18. Juni 2009)

So wie es hier zu sehen ist wiegt es nun 18 kg


----------



## Human 2.0 (21. Juni 2009)

so, nach vielem Kopf zerbrechen und rum schrauben und feilen, die Ausbaustufe 2 ;-)

eins vorweg, der DHX Air 5.0 von 08 passt ned auf an hieb ins Switch!
Der neue Pro Pedal Hebel stößt am Rahmen an!!! Aber nach vielem überlegen und ich war schon dabei den Dämpfer im Bikemarkt zu verkaufen, kam mir die Lösung ;-) wie heißt es doch so schön: Dem Ingen"ö"r ist nichts zu schw"ö"hr ;-) zum Glück ist der Pro Pedal Hebel abschraubbar. Hab ne M5 Schraube etwas modifiziert und entsprechendes Gewinde geschnitten und siehe Bild, klappt hervorragend. evtl werde ich nen Bolzen oder so Drehen, aber vorerst tuts das... 











- neu sind ebenfalls die Wellgo Mg1 (super Pedale!) 


Ausbaustufe 3:
- Wird Thomson Vorbau und Sattelstütze ( wer übrig hat PM an mich!!!)
- weisse odi ruffian griffe
- trigger (evtl die neuen Saint)

Habs heute gleich Gewogen... bin von 18,.. auf 16,6 Kg runter


----------



## Magnum 204 (21. Juni 2009)

schöner Aufbau ,gefällt mir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (21. Juni 2009)

@Human 2.0: Hört sich gut an

Da mir von bikeaction gesagt wurde das die Atlas FR Teile mitlerweile so steif und stabil sind wie die Diabolus. Werde ich wohl auch umrüsten wenn sie denn dann mal in den richtigen Farben in Deutschland lieferbar sind. 
Fox DHX Air 5.0 wird es bei mir wohl auch früher oder später werden. =)


----------



## Magnum 204 (21. Juni 2009)

@ switchy

die atlas FR ist sehr gut habe schon zwei dieser kurbel am Switch u. am rasouli , schau mal bei crc da haben die alle farben lieferbar umd um die 180â¬ teuer.

GruÃ:


----------



## Cuberius (21. Juni 2009)

Kann die neue Atlas FR auch nur empfehlen. Habe sie an meinem Rmx. Super Teil und um fast 300g leichter als die Diabolus. Die Diabolus soll wohl aus'm Programm fallen.


----------



## Switchy (21. Juni 2009)

Richtig die Diabolu fliegt raus nur der Diabolus D2 Vorbau soll wohl erstmal bleiben.
Ja mit atlas parts und Luftdämpfer werd ich wohl noch locker nen Kilo abspecken können an meinem..^^


----------



## Cuberius (21. Juni 2009)

Da sollten die lieber den alten Diabolus Vorbau im Programm lassen.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Juni 2009)




----------



## Cuberius (21. Juni 2009)

Echt schön geworden!


----------



## numinisflo (22. Juni 2009)

Wirklich schöner Klassiker.


----------



## Höhenrausch (22. Juni 2009)

Hier ein Bild von meinem gerade fertig gewordenen 05`er Switch SL.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juni 2009)

^^prima SL-Aufbau 





Cuberius schrieb:


> Echt schön geworden!





numinisflo schrieb:


> Wirklich schöner Klassiker.



Danke! 

*Falls jemand Interresse daran haben sollte*:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/193636/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (24. Juni 2009)

1499,- für ein 2001er Bike sind ja mal vollkommen überzogen, egal wie gut der Zustand der Parts und des Rahmens ist. Da gehen neuere und besser ausgestattete Bikes für weniger weg. Ob sich ein dummer für finden lässt...


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Juni 2009)

grad erst aufgebaut und jetzt wieder verkauft?!


----------



## neikless (24. Juni 2009)

... so ist er der herzlose Halsabschneider    , ohje jetzt bekomme ich seinen Zorn zu spüren ...


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juni 2009)

Ach was schnucki,du doch nicht 

Wie schon erwähnt...



Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...ganz genau,ebenso 130mm wie der Hinterbau!Von daher ist sie schon "zeitgemäß",und was die performance angeht sowieso,insgesamt ist das ein sehr harmonisches Fahrwerk.
> Es kommt auch immer auf den Einsatzzweck an,in dem Fall wird es ein robuster AM Aufbau.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neikless (24. Juni 2009)

ok ok ich nehm alles zurück "AuftagsNazi"


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ach was schnucki,du doch nicht
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt...



OK
Na dann viel Erfolg.


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juni 2009)

Von mir auch viel Glück für den Verkauf, auch wenn ich mir sicher bin das der Preis (leider) zu hoch ist.


----------



## RootZ (27. Juni 2009)

aloha .... jemand nen plan wie beim switch 3.0 die maximale federgabel freigabe ist ???   find bei rocky mountain aufer hp nüscht ...

kein bock mehr auf ner 66 will Doppelbrücke 

bzw habe bei mir hinten gerade nen 24 zoll druf ... wenn ich nen 26 einbau müsste das doch von der geo in etwa wieder so aussehen wie aufen foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (27. Juni 2009)

Kannst bis 180mm gehen. Doppelbrücke geht auch.


----------



## gobo (27. Juni 2009)

sorry,aber ich finde ne dc auf nem switch etwas unpassend.paßt auch 
wirklich nicht so dazu,würde eher mal ne 190mm sc probieren(mz66!!),
wurden damals bei den scott freerider verbaut und gabs glaub ich auch
nur für diese.


mfg


----------



## Human 2.0 (27. Juni 2009)

ich fand dc geil im switch... wenn man viel dh fährt warum ned... am besten ne absenkbare... ich fands gut... aber zum touren halt no go.


----------



## Jako (27. Juni 2009)

....jetzt ist er drin......

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=330340716917


----------



## Switchy (28. Juni 2009)

Schade wieder eines weniger hier.. =)


----------



## Human 2.0 (1. Juli 2009)

ja echt schade!!! Hammer Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (1. Juli 2009)

hat jemand von euch noch die beiden plastik adpater für die umwerfer montage an einem alten 03-04 switch rumliegen? ich bräucht nämlich welche.


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2009)

Wenn du dich bis zum Wochenende gedulden kannst u. mir dann evtl. noch mal ne pm zukommen lässt zur Erinnerung dann werde ich die Dinger mal in der Garage suchen.


----------



## maple leaf (2. Juli 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> ....jetzt ist er drin......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=330340716917




Göttlich!


----------



## moe 11 (2. Juli 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wenn du dich bis zum Wochenende gedulden kannst u. mir dann evtl. noch mal ne pm zukommen lässt zur Erinnerung dann werde ich die Dinger mal in der Garage suchen.



gedulden kann ich mich aufjeden fall, dann werd ich mich am samstag nochmal per pm bei dir melden. danke schon mal


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. Juli 2009)

gewicht:15,72kg











weitere bilder im album


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juli 2009)

Schönes Bike!
Man sieht ihm an, dass es zur "Mainzer Schule" (einheitliches Fahrwerk) gehört. 
Wie macht sich die Nixon? Ich bin immer mal wieder mit einem Auge auf der Suche nach einer für mein Slayer. Gibt es ja ab und an mal in der Bucht...


----------



## schoko404 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

mir ist mein RM7 Rahmen an der berüchtigten Dämpferaufnahme gerissen. Da die Dämpferaufnahme am Switch ja sehr ähnlich ist, wollte ich auch hier mal fragen, ob mir einer von euch vllt. eine Adresse geben kann zum Schweißen?!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/404290

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

ride on...(hoffentlich bald wieder)
Hauke


----------



## gobo (7. Juli 2009)

hi

nicolai o. arresti wenn du es vernünftig haben willst!

mfg


----------



## LukiSkywalker (9. Juli 2009)

Hi kann mich jemand beraten?
Soll ich mir ein Switch oder ein Rmx kaufen?
mfg Luki Skywalker


----------



## LukiSkywalker (9. Juli 2009)

Ausversehen 2 mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (9. Juli 2009)

Was willst du denn damit machen?


----------



## LukiSkywalker (9. Juli 2009)

Im Bikepark und und auf Naturtrails


----------



## Cuberius (9. Juli 2009)

Wenn du unter Naturtrails auch berghoch verstehst, würd ich eher zum Switch greifen. Kann einiges ab und ist nicht so schwer wie das Rmx.


----------



## schoko404 (9. Juli 2009)

Das Switch ist auf jeden Fall das universellere Bike von beiden. Bergauf fahren mit nem RMX wirst du keine Freude dran haben! Mit dem Switch kannst du locker Touren fahren, aber auch im Bikepark Spaß haben (es sei denn du willst mörder-gaps springen). Ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Switch auch besser aussieht, aber das ist ja geschmackssache!
Mach dir Gedanken, was du wirklich fahren willst-die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, also EIN Bike für alles gibts immer noch nicht!!!


----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> t-die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, also EIN Bike für alles gibts immer noch nicht!!!



da kommt wohl das SLAYER am nächsten dran ... (rocky)


----------



## bestmove (9. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> da kommt wohl das SLAYER am nächsten dran ... (rocky)



Ich wiederspreche dir wirklich nur ungern aber ich denke doch das SWITCH isses ... (rocky)


----------



## neikless (10. Juli 2009)

whatever beides gute bikes ... für mich ist das slayer variabler und kommt überall gut durch dazu besser bergauf 
ein slayer ss läge noch dazuwischen wobei es da bessere bikes bikt zb intense ss


----------



## gobo (10. Juli 2009)

obwohl wenn es den ein switch werden sollte dann aber mit 178mm fw.

dann biste für alles gerüstet.

mfg


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11. Juli 2009)

falls jemand interesse hat pm an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (12. Juli 2009)

NICHT zu verkaufen, weil einfach nur Sahne


----------



## Switchy (12. Juli 2009)

@ bestmove
Ich seh du hast den Atlas Fr Lenker in Grün schon drauf wie schwer ist denn der?
Ich wart ja noch bis es die Atlas FR Teile mal in Gold oder Weiß gibt.. =)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juli 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> NICHT zu verkaufen, weil einfach nur Sahne



ist fast so schön wie...

Hab den Lenker auch vor 10 Tagen geordert-leider noch nicht lieferbar. Hast Du das Schwert gekürzt? Vorher eventuell mal gewogen?
Einfach der Oberhammer Dein Switch.

mfg


----------



## Jako (13. Juli 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Ich wart ja noch bis es die Atlas FR Teile mal in Gold oder Weiß gibt.. =)



.....gold gibt es doch z.B. hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/RACE-FACE-ATLAS-...id=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|293:1|294:30


----------



## bestmove (13. Juli 2009)

Gracias  Ich weiß nicht ob man der Waage trauen konnte aber sie zeigte mir 324gr. Musste das Schwert ein wenig kürzen, ist einfach zu fett. Sollten jetzt so etwa 725mm sein und das ist immer noch breit, passt jetzt aber für mich


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Juli 2009)

das Switch ist ja mal der Hammer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (13. Juli 2009)

@Jako
Ja ebay und i-net shop's haben da schon einiges.
Aber ich bin da altmodisch, ich wart bis mein Händler des Vertrauens es in Gold da hat einfach schon nur aus garantie gründen etc.

greetz


----------



## gobo (13. Juli 2009)

jo bestmove sehr sehr schön was du da auf die beine gestellt hast
hast du den rahmen noch(die nr.1) oder ist dieser schon weg??

besten gruß


----------



## bestmove (14. Juli 2009)

Die Nr.1 ist leider schon weg und sollte jetzt im Schwabenland sein Unwesen treiben ...


----------



## dirtpaw (14. Juli 2009)

sehr cooles switch! Gratulation! Würde nur aufpassen, dass es nicht zuviele Farben werden: Grau?/schwarze Rahmen, grüner Schriftzug, grüner Lenker, weisse Gabel/Pedale, schwarzer Vorbau...als Idee weisse Parts ersetzen durch grün oder grau/schwarz der Rahmenfarbe
Meiner Minung nach zur Zugverlegung der Hinterradbremse: Letzte hintere Halterung an der Sattelstrebe einfach ignorieren.
Das sind aber wrklich details und Geschmacksfragen..

happy trails


----------



## patrick_1984 (14. Juli 2009)

Hi 

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch. Ich hab ein 03er Switch mit einem 170mm Dämpfer und 45 mm Hub, also den normalen Dämpfer habe ich jetzt drin. Ich möchte das Bike aber eher für Touren benutzen, was für einen Luftdämpfer könnte ich verbauen. Von Fox und von Rocky bekomme ich keinen Dämpfer mehr in 170er Ausführung. Einen 190er habe ich mal testweise eingebaut aber wie zu erwarten hat das natürlich nicht geklappt. Was wäre denn mit einem 165er? Von der Einbaulänge dürfte das ja eher keine Probleme geben aber was ist mit dem Hub, der 165er hat ja nur 38mm oder kennt ihr einen 165er Luftdämpfer mit mehr Hub?  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Jendo (14. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder im groben Geläuf unterwegs gewesen. Leider keine Actionpix dabei. Die Gabel kommt bald zum Service und die Nachfolgerin macht sich bereits bestens im Rahmen!








Ich kann Alpe d'Huez nur empfehlen 
Jendo


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Juli 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Gracias  Ich weiß nicht ob man der Waage trauen konnte aber sie zeigte mir 324gr. Musste das Schwert ein wenig kürzen, ist einfach zu fett. Sollten jetzt so etwa 725mm sein und das ist immer noch breit, passt jetzt aber für mich



Hi René

Ich habe meinen Atlas FR Lenker gerade bekommen. Ungekürzt wiegt das gute Stück *331g*. Für alle, die es interessiert!


----------



## bestmove (16. Juli 2009)

Cool, meiner ist leichter   Hast du dir auch ein Grünen gegönnt?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Juli 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Cool, meiner ist leichter   Hast du dir auch ein Grünen gegönnt?



Natürlich nicht in GRÜN. Das ist mit zu langweilig - hab den Schwarzen genommen...

MfG


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. Juli 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht in GRÜN. Das ist mit zu langweilig - hab den Schwarzen genommen...
> 
> MfG



Moin

Der Lenker ist im ungekürzten Zustand 15g leichter als mein alter Diabolus, aber vor allem baut er tiefer. Muss jetzt aber noch gekürzt werden, weil die Bäume hier im Scharzwald einfach zu dich zusammen stehen...





mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (18. Juli 2009)

Wieso kauft man sich einen der breitesten Lenker am Markt um ihn zu kürzen?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. Juli 2009)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Wieso kauft man sich einen der breitesten Lenker am Markt um ihn zu kürzen?



Ich suchte einen Lenker, der nicht so hoch baut. Find den Atlas dazu noch optisch gelungen, er spart ein paar Gramm und er hat eine OS-Klemmung. Mehr Gründe fallen mir grad nicht ein.


----------



## cliomare (18. Juli 2009)

Auf wie viel kann man denn den Atlas kürzen und die Bremsen trotzdem noch recht weit innen montieren?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juli 2009)

werde ich mir warsch. demnächst auch zulegen, klasse Lenker!


----------



## Jendo (19. Juli 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> werde ich mir warsch. demnächst auch zulegen, klasse Lenker!



Was wiegt denn dein Sunline Lenker bei welcher Größe?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte das Gewicht glaub irgentwo im Flatline Thread mal geschrieben, weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht mehr. Ich weiß blos dases die Angabe vom Hersteller um Welten übertrifft.


----------



## wallbreaker (19. Juli 2009)

Das nächste Problem ist, dass das Ding nur durch Zufall zu bekommen ist!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. Juli 2009)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem ist, dass das Ding nur durch Zufall zu bekommen ist!



Ist das so?

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/wischili...5727QQ_sidZ128247769?_nkw=atlas&submit=Finden


----------



## wallbreaker (19. Juli 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.de/wischili...5727QQ_sidZ128247769?_nkw=atlas&submit=Finden



Ich sprach vom Sunline Lenker .... entschuldige!
Die nächste Lieferung kommt wohl erst in 3 Wochen in Deutschland an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (22. Juli 2009)

Mal was anderes.
Ich Verkauf meine Formula The One Greg Minnaar.
Bei Interesse PN dann gibt es infos zu Preis etc.
Ein paar Bilder sind bei mir auch schon hinterlegt.


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juli 2009)

oh, cool, gut das du das hier postest.


----------



## Switchy (23. Juli 2009)

naja bevor ich hier das grosse anmelden beginne um im markt was einstellen zu können probier ich es erstmal so


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juli 2009)

ja finde ich auch gut.
Wo für ist der Bikemarkt überhaupt? Den braucht niemand. Jeder kann ja einfach in irgendeinem Thread posten was er verkauft, oder noch besser, damit er es auch sicher verkauft, in ganz vielen Threads.


----------



## wallbreaker (23. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube wir sollten Thomas mal fragen ob er eine Funktion einrichten kann, dass jeder User einen Newsletter mit seinen Angeboten an alle anderen schicken kann ....


----------



## sebbolan (3. August 2009)

Hätte mal ne frage bzgl Luftdämpfer in nem 04er Switch. Ich weiß dass manche hier im forum einen drin haben, wollt mal fragen ob das vom platz ohne probleme geht oder musstet ihr da was basteln würde gerne einen manitou isx-6 oder nen Fox dhx 5.0 rein hauen sind von der art her sehr gleich, gibt es auch beide in 190er ebl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandit_bln (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

irgendwie habe ich ausversehn bei E-Bay einen neuen Switch SL Rahmen ersteigert und das fÃ¼r 450 â¬ mit Rechnung und Garantie. Der Stand anscheinend ein paar Jahre im Lager.

Habt ihr eine gute Empfehlung fÃ¼r eine Gabel? Wie viel Federweg vertrÃ¤gt der Rahmen ?? 

Und LaufrÃ¤der ?? Wiege 100 KG 

Den rest habe ich eigentlich im Keller liegen.

Was vertrÃ¤gt der Rahmen denn ?? Bisher war ich eher so der XC-AM Fahrer (OLD-Slayer & Ghost-Hartail) und wollte mal andere Luft schnuppern.


GruÃ


----------



## el Lingo (5. August 2009)

Die Gabel kann gut und gerne 150 bis 170mm Federweg vertragen, wobei ich immer ein Freund von Harmonie bin. Daher würde ich zu einer 150mm Gabel tendieren.


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. August 2009)

schmeiß dann mal 160mm in den pool

fahre vorne auch 160mm jedoch im neuen switch mit 178mm hinten deins sollte 152mm haben.


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. August 2009)

Hier mal was vom wochenende im Bikepark Lac blanc


----------



## captainz3 (6. August 2009)

Liebe Freund des Switch,

ich fahre seit ca. 2,5 Jahren ein Switch (SL) 2004 in einer der Orignalausstattungen d.h.
Z150 FR SL Gabel und einem Fox FLoat AVA RL.

Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht ganz unzufrieden mit der Ausstattung,
habe jedoch manchmal bedenken, da die Gabel bei etwas höheren Drops doch an Ihre Grenzen kommt (und einem Bekannten mal eine eigentlich gute Gabel abgebrochen ist).
Der Dämpfer kann derzeit den von mir benötigten/bevorzugten Druck von 200 Psi nicht längere Zeit halten und muss daher jede Woche vor einem Einsatz mal nachgpumpt werden...da ist er dann meistens bei 160 Psi. Ein Service würde da sicherlich helfen...aber da ringt man dann eben auch oftmals mit der Frage sich gleich einen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen.

*Meine Fahrweise: *Feierabendfahrer, kurze Touren zwischen 20-30 km, mag gerne verblockte, aber noch einigermaßen flüssig fahrbare strecken (richtung leichter dh technisch), fahre Naturdrops bis 2m, Keine Bikeparkeinsätze (keine Zeit)
*Mein Gewicht:* 85-86 kg.

Einbaulänge und Hub des Dämpfers passend zum Switch kenne ich.
Gibt es noch etwas, was ich für den Kauf einer Gabel beachten müsste?
z.B. Schaftlänge und Durchmesser?

Die Empfehlung in einer Technischen Spezifikation von Rocky Mountain war ja für die Switch vor 2006 eine Gabellänge mit 130-150 mm Federweg zu verbauen,
obwohl damals das Switch Pro mit einer Sherman Gabel von 170 mm Länge ausgestattet war?!?!

Fragen über Fragen...nun noch eine Letzte: Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir noch eine gute Kettenführung empfehlen und auch gleich mitteilen, was beim Kauf beachtet werden muss?

Liebe Grüße....
...vom captain


----------



## el Lingo (6. August 2009)

Ganz schön dreist, hier gleich als Captain anzufangen!
Bei der Z150 brauchst Du Dir eigentlich keine Sorgen zu machen. Sie ist die Mutter der 66! Ich gehe davon aus, dass die SL sich lediglich durch das Innenleben von der normalen Z150 unterscheidet, was Tauchrohre aus Stahl bedeutet. Ich bin selbst lange eine Z150 gefahren, die hält mehr aus als Du


----------



## Jendo (6. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst lange eine Z150 gefahren, die hält mehr aus als Du


Amen!


----------



## slayerrider (6. August 2009)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Hier mal was vom wochenende im Bikepark Lac blanc
> bild



hm, wie lustig der sieht auf deinem Pic voll klein aus. Andere Perspektive hilft dem dir beim posen:



ach, das ist auch ein switch, welches dann nach dem Wochenende hinüber war.


----------



## Magnum 204 (7. August 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> welches dann nach dem Wochenende hinüber war.



meine Gabel war danach am ende ,öl komplett ausgelaufen


----------



## Human 2.0 (9. August 2009)

Also nun ist es doch amtlich, mein Switch Rahmen muss einem Slayer SXC in Team Lackierung weichen!


Der Rahmen steht im Bikemarkt zum verkauf... bei Interesse PN an mich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (12. August 2009)

moin die damen
werde mein switch mal bei den cyclassics ausführen und rennräder+lycras jagen gehen






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jendo (12. August 2009)

Na dann viel Erfolg!

Wie lang ist denn die Stütze?


----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2009)

Bähhhhhhhhhhh, so was geht gar nicht.
Rennrad nur wie Strait und Rachel, mit Skatehelm und Shorts


----------



## Arthur27 (13. August 2009)

Ich find die Idee witzig 

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## swuzzi (14. August 2009)

Hallo!!
Sorry,aber könnte mir jemand sagen wie das Übersetzungsverhältnis am Rocky Mountain Switch 2.0 ( 2007 mit Roco TST R ) ist ?
Brauche die Angaben für ein Dämpfer - Tuning!!Und dachte mir hier am schnellsten Infos zu erhalten!!
Gruss


----------



## el Lingo (14. August 2009)

Federweig durch Dämpferhub teilen, dann hast Du das Übersetzungsverhätnis
178mm / 57mm = 3,123 : 1


----------



## coma1976 (14. August 2009)

thx
@jendo 350mm

@slayerrider:geschmack ist halt unterschiedlich,und so wie die beiden fahr ich garantiert nicht weil hat für mich keinen stil sondern is posergehabe


----------



## swuzzi (14. August 2009)

Hi!!
Danke ich wusste ihr seit Supi!!!!
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## olimtbfully (16. August 2009)

Servus Switch Gemeinde,
habs jetzt endlich auch getan, Switch in weiss Bj. 2007 fast nagelneu
gehört jetzt auch zur Familie.
Hätte ne Frage zur Dämpferfeder, Verbaut ist ein Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
200x57 B, Feder 500x2,5. Mit meinen ca. 90 kg Kampfgewicht(incl.Ausrüst.)
ist mir die Feder zu weich, fährt jemand auch in meiner Gewichtsklasse?
Bin nämlich am überlegen, entweder ne 550er oder gleich ne 600er.
Hättet Ihr nen Tip, Bilder vom Bike folgen natürlich noch.
Gruss Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (16. August 2009)

Moin!
Ich selbst fahre mit einer 550 er Feder,die mir bei meinen 74Kg aber noch etwas zu weich erscheint!!Im Internet müsste ein Rechner aufgeführt sein wo man sein Gewicht eintippt und die Federhärte wird angezeigt!!!
Einfach mal googlen.
Dein Dämpfer wurde defenitiv nachgerüstet---normal sind Foxs dhx oder Marzocchis Roco verbaut!!
Swuzzi


----------



## olimtbfully (16. August 2009)

Hi swuzzi,
danke für den Tipp mit dem Rechner, hab ich gefunden und werd
wohl ne 600er rein bauen, Vivid wurde nachgerüstet, hast recht.
Bike wurde vom Vorbesitzer aus vielen netten Einzelteilen aufgebaut
und sieht echt Hammer aus, hoffe es fährt sich auch so.
Erfahrungsbericht wird folgen,
Gruss Oli


----------



## numinisflo (16. August 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> moin die damen
> werde mein switch mal bei den cyclassics ausführen und rennräder+lycras jagen gehen
> 
> 
> ...




Lustige Geschichte, viel Spaß u. Erfolg auch von mir!


----------



## swuzzi (16. August 2009)

Aloa!
Tippe mal es wiegt so um die 15,3 Kg!!
Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!
Auch von mir---------gute Fahrt!!!!!!
Grüsli Swuzzi


----------



## Magnum 204 (16. August 2009)

.


----------



## RattleHead (17. August 2009)

http://www.dirty-pages.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44375


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (18. August 2009)

Mein Switch muss auch weg. Ein Flatline Pro mit 40 Custum von bikeaction kommt ins Haus . Kommt dann auch die Tage in den Bikemarkt


----------



## slayerrider (18. August 2009)

Gut das das hier nicht zu einem Basar ausartet....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2009)

@ RattleHead

warst du am letzten Samstag in Willingen?


----------



## RattleHead (18. August 2009)

Nein, ich war nicht da, der switch ist von eine auf ein niederlandische forum. Schones Bike. Ich fahre RMX (2004 Wade Simmons) 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3753831/


----------



## SpeedyZ (18. August 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Nein, ich war nicht da, der switch ist von eine auf ein niederlandische forum. Schones Bike.



Der Switch ist meins, und muss leider gehen.

Es fehlt mir die Zeit es regelmässig zu benützen.


----------



## coma1976 (16. September 2009)

@swuzzi: kampfgewicht  vom straßenswitch 14,2kg


----------



## coma1976 (24. September 2009)

hier mal ein update von meinem switch nach komplettservice und laufradwechsel





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## swuzzi (24. September 2009)

Sehr schön
Und jetzt????
ENDE mit tuning
swuzzi


----------



## Magnum 204 (25. September 2009)

Sehr schönes switch , 

hat die gabel nicht bissel wenig federweg


----------



## coma1976 (25. September 2009)

moin thx
tuning ende?niemals aber erstmal ja

gabel ist ne all mountain mit 160mm ist aber getravelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (25. September 2009)

Sehr sehr schönes Switch, ich finde den "alten" Switch Rahmen irgendwie echt schick, darum fahre ich ihn ja auch


----------



## coma1976 (25. September 2009)

dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen-kein vergleich zum slayer,aber das ist ja auch geschmackssache


----------



## Jendo (25. September 2009)

Das SL gefällt mir mit dem roten LRS auch sehr gut!


----------



## Switchy (26. September 2009)

Sehr schön zusammengestellt. Weiter so!!

Greetz


----------



## numinisflo (26. September 2009)

Wirklich sehr schön das Switch. Da wird man schon wehmütig...


----------



## Standrohr (26. September 2009)

an ein switch gehört aber kein 90(?)mm Vorbau - auch wenns ein SL ist


----------



## Switchy (27. September 2009)

Will meins auch mal wieder zeigen.

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/476956]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

Lenker: RMB
Vorbau: Diabolus D2
Kurbel: Diabolus (Weiß)
Sattelstütze: Diabolus
Tretlager: Diabolus
Bremsen: Formula The One Greg Minnaar
Bremsscheiben: Hope
Schalthebel: Deore
Schaltwerk: LX
Umwerfer: LX
Gabel: MZ SL1 ATA (2007)
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 3.0
Kette: KMC (Gold)
Nabe HR: Chris King
Nabe VR: RMB
Felgen: Mavic 325 Disc
Reifen: Conti Digga
Sattelklemme: Hope
Schnellspanner hinten: Hope
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Pedale: Fro Rider
Sattel: SDG   20 Jahre Bike Action


----------



## olimtbfully (27. September 2009)

so, meins,
zwar nicht selber zusammengeklebt, Danke an den Erbauer.
Geht wie Sau, bis auf das nicht zu lokalisierende Spiel am
Hinterbau/Dämpfer???
Gruss Oli


----------



## coma1976 (29. September 2009)

auch zwei nette  bikes...

@standrohr paßt sehr wohl der vorbau-da der einsatzzweck ja entscheidend ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (29. September 2009)

olimtbfully schrieb:


> so, meins,
> zwar nicht selber zusammengeklebt, Danke an den Erbauer.
> Geht wie Sau, bis auf das nicht zu lokalisierende Spiel am
> Hinterbau/Dämpfer???
> Gruss Oli


Vlt. dämpferbuchsen. Wenn nicht, dann versuch mal alle Schrauben am Hinterbau festzuziehen. Bei meinem war auch dauernd alles los.


----------



## RattleHead (10. Oktober 2009)

tausch ein RMX rahmen (M) gegen Switch sl in grosse S.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=214309


----------



## olimtbfully (15. Oktober 2009)

Servus Switch-Fahrer,
fährt jemand eine Hammerschmidt an nem Switch,
meins Modell 2007, ist das möglich??
Gruss Oli


----------



## slayerrider (15. Oktober 2009)

da braucht man doch einen Zuganschlag. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher. D.h. ich glaube es geht nicht.


----------



## cliomare (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hat vl. noch jemand eine Größen/Geometrietabelle vom Switch LE und vom 2007er Switch?
Auf der RM Homepage ist die leider nicht mehr online.

Danke!


----------



## rahu (19. Oktober 2009)

olimtbfully schrieb:


> Servus Switch-Fahrer,
> fährt jemand eine Hammerschmidt an nem Switch,
> meins Modell 2007, ist das möglich??
> Gruss Oli



was spricht dagegen, iscg aufnahme hast du, adapterplatten sind mit bei der hammerschmidt, zuganschlag brauch man nicht

gruß rahu

@cliomare - die bauen gerade die seite um, sollte (so jedenfalls mein holländischer cosmic sport freund) bald wieder gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (19. Oktober 2009)

rahu schrieb:


> @cliomare - die bauen gerade die seite um, sollte (so jedenfalls mein holländischer cosmic sport freund) bald wieder gehen.



hallo rahu,

danke für die info. will mir nur gerade jetzt bald ein neues bike bestellen und dessen geometrie mit meinem switch vergleichen. hoffentlich dauerts nicht mehr allzu lang bis die seite wieder vollständig online ist.

gruß


----------



## eldorado69 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hier die Geometrie Tabelle vom `07 Switch.


----------



## cliomare (20. Oktober 2009)

eldorado69 schrieb:


> Hier die Geometrie Tabelle vom `07 Switch.



Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## RattleHead (25. Oktober 2009)

the lady's switch!


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Oktober 2009)

beste Farbe


----------



## numinisflo (25. Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall eine gute Rocky Sammlung.


----------



## Knuut (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi Bouke,
it looks nice mein "Altes"
Ich hoffe deine Frau hat viel Spaß damit. Danke nochmal für den guten Deal.

Vielleicht rifft man sich ja mal in dem einen oder anderen Bikepark


----------



## olimtbfully (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Switch-Fahrer,
will nun vorn auf zwei Kettenblätter umbauen, Hammerschmidt doch etwas zu teuer, hat jemand evtl. noch die
Adapter für den Umwerfer rumliegen, oder kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, wo ich sie in meiner Nähe
her bekomme(Oberösterreich) Artikelnummer ist 1096044UAT.
Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten? Top Pull 31,8 Klemmung ist klar. habe im Moment
ein kurzes XTR Schaltwerk montiert, funktioniert das mit zwei Kettenblättern auch oder muss hier mindestens ein mittleres eingebaut werden.
vielen Dank im Voraus,
Gruss Oli


----------



## Switchy (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja ein kurzes Schaltwerk mit zwei Kettenblättern geht, die Kette darf dann nur net zu arg gekürzt werden. Und mit dem Adapter könnte ich dir jetzt nur meinen Händler nennen der sehr engagiert ist. Kontackt daten findest du unter www.mtsports.de


----------



## Switchy (3. November 2009)

Neue Bremse =)













Hebel, Schrauben für Druckpunkt und Griffweite und Deckel am Sattel werden noch durch Goldene Teile von Hope ersetz sobald sie alle lieferbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (3. November 2009)

Sehr guter Kauf. Einfach immer wieder schön anzusehen die Hopeteile.


----------



## pieleh (3. November 2009)

Habe das super-Berg-Wetter vom Wochenende nutzen können und noch 'ne Abschluß-Tour mit dem Switch gemacht -
Aufstieg:



Kurz vorm Gipfel:



Trail-Abfahrt:




Das muß jetzt wohl übern Wintern vorhalten


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. November 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Hebel, Schrauben für Druckpunkt und Griffweite und Deckel am Sattel werden noch durch Goldene Teile von Hope ersetz sobald sie alle lieferbar sind.





Dann ists verkackt. Ist so schon eigentlich zu viel Gold.

Trotzdem schickes Rad


----------



## Switchy (4. November 2009)

Danke 

Zuviel?? Ist doch noch dezent finde ich..^^

Aber das ist ja geschmackssache..^^

@ pieleh: bei dem Dämpfer den du fährst musstest du da irgendwas bearbeiten damit der rein ging oder konntest du ihn ohne Probleme verbauen?


----------



## numinisflo (4. November 2009)

Finde auch das schwarz die bessere Variante wäre als Gold, das wird leicht zu viel.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (4. November 2009)

pieleh schrieb:


> Habe das super-Berg-Wetter vom Wochenende nutzen können und noch 'ne Abschluß-Tour mit dem Switch gemacht -
> Aufstieg:



Respekt! 
Wie viel wiegt dein Switch denn ungefähr?


----------



## pieleh (4. November 2009)

@Switchy: Nein - der Roco Air passt von allen Dämpfern am schlechtesten ins Switch. Beim DHX Air müssen ungefähr 2mm Material an der Dämpferwippe abgetragen werden, beim Roco Air ist es ungefähr das doppelte.

@ SuperS-Rider: Danke. Mit den 2-ply Maxxis wiegt es ungefähr 17,3 kg


----------



## Switchy (4. November 2009)

I wie schon doof das die jungs von Rocky net an Luftdämpfer gedacht haben als sie die Wippe konstruierten.


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. November 2009)

Rocky Mountain eben. Da ist ziemlich vieles nicht durchdacht =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (5. November 2009)

Naja man kann es auch anders auslegen. Und zwar das damals als entwickelt wurde Luftdämpfer nicht zur Debatte standen weil das Verhalten nicht so gut war wie beim klassischen Coil Dämpfer.


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. November 2009)

Vernünftige Luftdämpfer gibts seit 2004, das neue Switch gabs 2006 glaube ich, also waren da schon 2 Jahre dazwischen


----------



## Switchy (5. November 2009)

Ist ja auch egal ^^ ich werde sie mir denk ich professionell ein wenig bearbeiten lassen die Wippe und dann wieder schön Schwarz eloxieren lassen weil an der Original Rocky weiss ist ja leider kein ran kommen.


----------



## olimtbfully (12. November 2009)

Hallo Switch Familie,
habe nun für mein 2007er Switch die Adapter für den Umwerfer.
Umwerfer TOP Pull 31,8 ist klar. Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten,wollte ne Saint 2-Fach, oder ne Race Face 2-Fach
Kurbelgarnitur montieren mit einer Kettenführung. Gibts hier beim
Switch was besonderes zu beachten, oder kann ich hier einfach
auf Lagerbreite 73mm und ISCG alles montieren/bestellen.
Gruss OLi


----------



## Mudstud (17. November 2009)

Mal wieder ein Bild von einer kleinen Hausrunde mit dem Switch, war vor zwei Wochen. 50min Rüber- und Hochkeulen für kaum 2min Abfahrt, aber was solls. Sorry für den fiesen Gang, der grad eingelegt ist - der alte SRAM 9.0-Wechsler (wann fahr ich das Teil endlich mal zu Klump?) auf der Streckbank.


----------



## Jendo (17. November 2009)

Schönes bike! 
Was sind das für Kurbeln?
mfg
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (18. November 2009)

Hat jemand einen 19,5er Rahmen vom 178mm Switch übrig?


----------



## Arthur27 (18. November 2009)

Nö, aber einen 18" 152mm Special Edition


----------



## Mudstud (20. November 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Schönes bike!
> Was sind das für Kurbeln?
> mfg
> Jendo



Sind die alten, mattgrauen XTR-Kurbeln von Shimano, in 170mm.
Weil das Octlink-Mass seither geändert hat, muss ich die Kurbel mit Rennrad-Innenlagern kombinieren - meist Shimano 105er.

Demnächst bekommt das Radl eine neue, breitere Lenkzentrale:
Spank Spike Vorbau und Lenker kommen ran, wobei vom Lenker sicher 30mm runter können.


----------



## Switchy (20. November 2009)

So neuerung an meinem Switch die Schrauben für die klemmung meiner Bremshebel sind nun golden. Bild folgt


----------



## Switchy (20. November 2009)

Das Bild das folgen sollte


----------



## swuzzi (21. November 2009)

Hi
Sieht gut aus!Besser hätte ich gefunden die Schelle gold und die Schrauben schwarz!Zudem die Scheibenbremsadapter auch in Gold!Nur so als Vorschlag!Aber das ist sicherlich alles eine Frage des Geschackes..
Viel Spaß noch beim tunen
gruß


----------



## Switchy (21. November 2009)

Nach und nach wenn ich alles gleich fertig mach hab ich nix mehr zu tun und müsste dann nen neues bike anfangen..^^

Greetz


----------



## swuzzi (21. November 2009)

Hi
So geht`s uns allen!Die Minderheit hier hat "ein" MTB!!


----------



## Standrohr (22. November 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen 19,5er Rahmen vom 178mm Switch übrig?



hätte da was für dich... habe dir eine pn geschrieben


----------



## Switcherer (26. November 2009)

Servus, weis jemand welcher Luftdämpfer ins 07 switch passt? Ohne veränderungen wie fräsen usw. ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (26. November 2009)

Von Manitou war da mal einer aber welcher weiss ich leider nimmer.


----------



## Magnum 204 (26. November 2009)

@Switcherer

Manitou Evolver ISX Passt rein,ohne veränderung!

Siehe mein fotoalbum.

Grußatrick


----------



## Switcherer (26. November 2009)

@Magnum 204                 dankeschön!


----------



## numinisflo (26. November 2009)

Gibts auch Bilder von deinem Switch?


----------



## Switcherer (26. November 2009)

hab grad ein paar rein!


----------



## numinisflo (27. November 2009)

Dann poste doch mal hier im Thread, es ist immer schön mal wieder ein Switch zu sehen.


----------



## Switcherer (27. November 2009)

bitteschön...


----------



## Cuberius (27. November 2009)

Gefällt sehr gut!


----------



## numinisflo (28. November 2009)

Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. November 2009)

Ist das die NC-17 Teleskopstütze?


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

